# March 2013 babies - we all have our beautiful babies :)



## anna1986

MARCH 2013 Due Dates

*1st*

Lou1234 :yellow: 

Starzz :blue: 

Purplespecs :blue:

*2nd*

bkay77 :pink:

*3rd*

waiting2010 :blue: 

*5th*

AmyB1978 :pink:

baby_maybe :blue:

iprettii :pink:

*6th*

Stelly :blue:

paula181:blue: 

katyblot :yellow:

wanting2more :pink:

*7th*

anna1986 :blue:

delilahtoday:yellow: 

MrsChezek :pink:

*8th*

foxiechick1 :yellow:

*10th*

Misspiggy :pink:

*11th*

heaveneats :pink: 

*13th*

rose. :blue:

*14th*

JLilli :yellow:

Mrs.AJ :pink:

*15th*

angela2011 :yellow:

sportysgirl :yellow: 

*16th*

skeet9924 :blue:

*18th*

sharnw :pink:

Finallytrying :yellow:

trying2becalm :pink:

*20th*

baby_bray :pink:

*21st*

electrcaldiva :blue:

*23rd*

Cupcake_Queen :yellow:

kraftykoala:yellow: 

*24th*

Kte :yellow:

Mumandco :yellow:

Mrsc81 :pink:

*25th*

boxxey :blue:

*26th*

MrsK :blue:

*28th*

AthenaPlusOne :blue:​


----------



## anna1986

Yay cant believe im finally in the 2nd trimester seems like its taken for ever to get her. But im now officially a third of the way through to as baby will be delivered by 39 weeks by section.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm just popping in to say hi and this way I have it saved :) just a little over a week now and I'll be joining you!! Congrats Anna on moving to 2nd tri!!


----------



## delilahtoday

Yay!! I'm here too. Thanks for starting this up :) how are you going Anna?


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi :wave:

I'm not sure if I was in the first thread you had, but I'm here now!! lol

I'm Hayley and this will be mine and DH's 5th Baby, due on 5th March.

Look forward to chatting to you all as we progress :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all :hi:

I'm spending more time on this board now (although I've just been lurking really). So excited to be posting in 2nd tri!

So when do people have next appointments? Sorry if this has been discussed on the 1st tri board but how many are finding out the gender?

We have an appointment on the 6th for my husband to have a blood test to check if he is a thalassemia carrier as I am. We have our fingers crossed he isn't a carrier and we can just carry on as normal.

My next regular midwife appointment is on the 18th September at about 16+5 and my next scan is on the 10th October. Can't wait to see my baby again!

We are planning on staying Team Yellow


----------



## bkay77

Thanks Anna! Im glad you brought our thread over here. I cant believe we are in the 2nd trimester!! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

skeet9924 said:


> I'm just popping in to say hi and this way I have it saved :) just a little over a week now and I'll be joining you!! Congrats Anna on moving to 2nd tri!!

Thanks hun



delilahtoday said:


> Yay!! I'm here too. Thanks for starting this up :) how are you going Anna?

Im doing good still suffering from the dreaded nausea thou. Be glad once that goes. How r u doin?


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> I'm not sure if I was in the first thread you had, but I'm here now!! lol
> 
> I'm Hayley and this will be mine and DH's 5th Baby, due on 5th March.
> 
> Look forward to chatting to you all as we progress :)

Hi
Dont reconise your name - think there was another march thread too. 
Welcome to our thread. 
How has your pregnancy been so far?
X


----------



## anna1986

Lou - my next appointment is on the 6th at the hospital as im under consultant care. Should be a mw appt 1st then see my consultant. Am hoping we get to her babys heartbeat. Am also excited to find out at how many weeks baby will be born via section. Also wamt to check im safe to fly as off to ibiza in less that 3 weeks. 
I have a private gender scan booked for the 29th september to find out if were team pink or blue.

Has anyone bought there bumps anything yet? Mine has its teddy for weh its born and a coming home outfit ( although ill prob change my mind on that) plus 2 more sleepsuits and another teddy.


----------



## JLilli

Well hello 2nd trimester, 12 weeks today!! Now if the morning sickness would just cooperate and go away like it's supposed to.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hi: 

Could we just move into pregnancy groups so we don't have to keep moving the thread? Just a thought though - thanks Anna, you're doing a great job! And so excited to head to second tri! 

Another thought about the group - would anybody be interested in a March group blingee we could put in our signatures? Anyone creative enough to tackle making one??


----------



## baby_maybe

anna1986 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi :wave:
> 
> I'm not sure if I was in the first thread you had, but I'm here now!! lol
> 
> I'm Hayley and this will be mine and DH's 5th Baby, due on 5th March.
> 
> Look forward to chatting to you all as we progress :)
> 
> Hi
> Dont reconise your name - think there was another march thread too.
> Welcome to our thread.
> How has your pregnancy been so far?
> XClick to expand...

Thanks for the welcome :)

This pregnancy has been a little stressful at times, on and off spotting and multiple trips to epau to check where it was coming from. But we have made it to second tri and I had my dating scan yesterday and all was well :) I have an incompetant cervix so have been sheduled to have a suture put in in a couple of weeks and hopefully that means I'll go to term again as I have the past couple of times. I have my 20 week scan booked for the 24th October and looking forward to that already!


----------



## JLilli

Mrs. AJ said:


> :hi:
> 
> Could we just move into pregnancy groups so we don't have to keep moving the thread? Just a thought though - thanks Anna, you're doing a great job! And so excited to head to second tri!
> 
> Another thought about the group - would anybody be interested in a March group blingee we could put in our signatures? Anyone creative enough to tackle making one??

Ok, so I made us March ladies a signature, if you like it feel free to copy the code just take out the 3 * and it should work 

[url*=https://www.glitterfy.com/]https://img41.glitterfy*.com/12243/glitterfy2083304T586B81.gif*[/url]


----------



## mummy to 1.

I am 13 weeks today due 7th march this will be my second bambino i have a 3 1/2 year old boy xx


----------



## anna1986

JLilli said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Could we just move into pregnancy groups so we don't have to keep moving the thread? Just a thought though - thanks Anna, you're doing a great job! And so excited to head to second tri!
> 
> Another thought about the group - would anybody be interested in a March group blingee we could put in our signatures? Anyone creative enough to tackle making one??
> 
> Ok, so I made us March ladies a signature, if you like it feel free to copy the code just take out the 3 * and it should work
> 
> [url*=https://www.glitterfy.com/]https://img41.glitterfy*.com/12243/glitterfy2083304T586B81.gif*[/url]Click to expand...

Aw brill thank u. Next time i get on the comp i will sort my signature out :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

JLilli said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Could we just move into pregnancy groups so we don't have to keep moving the thread? Just a thought though - thanks Anna, you're doing a great job! And so excited to head to second tri!
> 
> Another thought about the group - would anybody be interested in a March group blingee we could put in our signatures? Anyone creative enough to tackle making one??
> 
> Ok, so I made us March ladies a signature, if you like it feel free to copy the code just take out the 3 * and it should work
> 
> [url*=https://www.glitterfy.com/]https://img41.glitterfy*.com/12243/glitterfy2083304T586B81.gif*[/url]Click to expand...

Oh great, thank you!


----------



## iprettii

awwww I wasn't sure if I was in the 2nd trimester yet.. Like does it start at 13 weeks or 14 weeks.. LOL but the thread is here so i'm here too!!


Hi ladies!!! Welcome to the 2nd trimester!!! 

Update on me.. My energy levels are coming back up each and every day, my nausea (morning sickness) is almost completely gone. I still hate RICE and the SMELL of it lol.


----------



## JLilli

iprettii said:


> awwww I wasn't sure if I was in the 2nd trimester yet.. Like does it start at 13 weeks or 14 weeks.. LOL but the thread is here so i'm here too!!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Welcome to the 2nd trimester!!!
> 
> Update on me.. My energy levels are coming back up each and every day, my nausea (morning sickness) is almost completely gone. I still hate RICE and the SMELL of it lol.

I wondered the same thing because I always thought it was at 12w but then I saw different ladies posting different things.

Depending how you and your Dr or MW calculate trimesters they can begin at different times, I think the development method is most common (at least where I am)

Here's the info I found:


The three basic ways to calculate trimesters

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by:
Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method.
I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women.

By Development:
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.

By Gestation:
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.

By Conception:
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.


----------



## iprettii

Thank you JLilli, I'm also in the states and i never even knew that it could start at the 12th week. But I can totally understand what you've posted. It's still rather confusing because as you posted doctors can consider it one way and the midwife could consider it another LOL. 

I have 2 iphone pregnancy apps one says 1st tri and the other says 2nd tri LOL talk about confusing so i'll just wait till i'm 14 weeks to get all excited. I think this is what I did with my first daughter.


----------



## paula181

hi all, I can't believe I am here. Just had my 12 week scan and she's put me forward a week so my new due date is 6th March 

xx


----------



## kimbobaloo

wow!! second tri already??????????? 
i didnt even think :dohh: 
i really need to update my ticker....


----------



## kimbobaloo

done XD


----------



## AmyB1978

thanks for moving this over! I have been lurking between 1st tri and 2nd tri, plan on coming over officially next Tuesday when I hit 14 weeks!


----------



## bkay77

I am still feeling nauseous! I was hoping to feel better by now. :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Paula, the same happened to me when I had my scan yesterday, my edd ended up the 5th! :)


----------



## starzz

hi ladies!

2nd tri......woohoo! it feels like it took forever to get here. I've also been going back and forth between first and second tri but was going to officially join here tomorrow :)

thanks for creating the thread and the signature!

I've been doing well. energy is coming back up. never really had any m/s but my appetite is returning to normal too. i've been very bloated since i got my bfp but now think i have a bump starting (at least i hope so!)....havent posted any bump pictures yet

i have my 2nd doctor's appt on the 5th and hope i will find out when my next U/S appt is; we want to know the gender :)


----------



## starlight2801

Wow I didn't know about the different ways used to calculate the three trimesters.

Well I'm 13w3 therefore qualify as second tri by the developmental and gestational methods. That's good enough for me :happydance:

Hi ladies :flower: x


----------



## starlight2801

paula181 said:


> hi all, I can't believe I am here. Just had my 12 week scan and she's put me forward a week so my new due date is 6th March
> 
> xx

I am due 6 March too x


----------



## AmyB1978

I also never knew about the three ways to calculate... thanks for sharing... now I get why they can't get it straight!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

My next OBGYN appointment is September 6th :)


----------



## iprettii

my next appointment isnt until the sep 20th and i'll be almost 16 weeks then.


----------



## bkay77

They have already given me an 80% guess of a girl. I have my confirmation gender scan on September 13! Im super excited to start buying things afterwards!! :happydance:

Ill be 15w5d


----------



## EmmaRea

Wait, what?! We are in the second tri?!  When did that happen? 

I must admit, I've been a little apprehensive to admit I'm in second tri. I know, I've waited for this for 12+ weeks, but here I am, and I'm suddenly shy. Baby's real, baby will be here soon, and it's finally sinking in that my goofy hubby and I are going to be parents!! 

We have a gender scan on Sept. 27th. Definitely feeling the boy vibe, though!


----------



## SLCMommy

Not to be gross or anything, but today i've been VERY gassy. Anyone else?


----------



## AmyB1978

My, hopefully, gender scan is in just over 2 weeks, on Sept 17th. I will be 16 weeks then. I have scans every 4 weeks (due to come complications I was having, things are good now, but they are still doing them to make sure everything continues to go well) so if baby doesn't cooperate we will find out at 20 weeks instead.

I keep thinking girl but then doubting myself.


----------



## Lou1234

SLCMommy said:


> Not to be gross or anything, but today i've been VERY gassy. Anyone else?

I've been more gassy since seeing that BFP!

I have found in the last week or so I get a lot more bubble burps (I'm calling them bubble burps as they are like bubbles that travel up but I don't do big burps or anything at the end!). I get them after eating just a biscuit or a full meal and they have got a lot more uncomfortable in the last week.

I'm 14 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

I swear I can feel this baby moving sometimes. I know most people say it is too early, especially since it is my first... but I've felt these very random, subtle, deep down in, movements that are unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I know it could be gas/heartbeat/etc but I am pretty convinced, at least some of it, is baby.


----------



## AmyB1978

Lou, YAY for 14 weeks!!! One of my favorite parts of pregnancy is when my "week" changes and reading all about baby this week/month (when the month also changes!)


----------



## bkay77

AmyB1978 said:


> I swear I can feel this baby moving sometimes. I know most people say it is too early, especially since it is my first... but I've felt these very random, subtle, deep down in, movements that are unlike anything I have ever experienced before. I know it could be gas/heartbeat/etc but I am pretty convinced, at least some of it, is baby.

Ive been feeling the same thing since 10 weeks. I know its baby. :) So exciting!!! Its very low down and feel like light flutters. I cant wait until they turn into big movements, thats my favorite part of pregnancy


----------



## JLilli

I have my next OB appt Sept 14 and then my next u/s the 28th. Hubby and I are paying for a private u/s to find out the gender 6 weeks early (since my next u/s with my OB won't be until I'm 22 weeks!). Can't wait to see our little one again and start calling him/her by their name


----------



## baby_maybe

Do you know I swear I've been feeling little flutters too, but I thought I was barking mad until I read a couple of you have as well. Maybe I'm not as mad as I thought! :haha:


----------



## SLCMommy

I know what you ladies mean. I'll feel something "move" and I wait - and im like "naw, i'm just crazy!" LOL

Ugh, i'm so paranoid. Last January I lost a little boy at 14 weeks... Really wish I could really deep movements or get an ultrasound through my dr. I'm not hearing heartbeat on my home doppler but I know it might not mean anything. I just really want this to be a forever baby.


----------



## katyblot

paula181 said:


> hi all, I can't believe I am here. Just had my 12 week scan and she's put me forward a week so my new due date is 6th March
> 
> xx




starlight2801 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, I can't believe I am here. Just had my 12 week scan and she's put me forward a week so my new due date is 6th March
> 
> xx
> 
> I am due 6 March too xClick to expand...

Am due 6th march too!
Had my date moved forward by a couple of days at scan!

Well, I'm moving over to 2nd tri now, as I'm just over 13 weeks!
Thanks for all the info about the diff trimesters, I had no idea either!

Hav got my next me appt at 16weeks, and then next scan at 20 weeks which is mid Oct. We r planning on staying team yellow like we did with our daughter! I loved the suprise on the day she was born, even tho I did have girl vibes for the last couple of months. This time am not having any vibes quite yet. 
But do think am having a few flutters quite low down when am lying in bed!

Also symptoms had started to fade, hut have come back now, especially the metallic taste in my mouth -yuk!


----------



## starlight2801

I keep thinking that I'm feeling movement too. 

Not everyday, just now and then x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, every once in awhile, usually evenings I feel a flutter :cloud9: Can't wait to feel stronger movements, but don't expect that for awhile.

SLC, I am so sorry about your previous loss :hugs: I am sure it is extra hard as you approach 14 weeks this time. When is your next Dr appt? I know my Dr is super nice and flexible and tells me I don't have to wait for the next appt if I am worried for any reason, just call and they'll bring me in...so if you're really anxious you could call your Dr?


----------



## SLCMommy

Thanks :) My next appointment is Sept 6th.


----------



## anna1986

Hey girlies
Am feeling absolutly drained today feel like i could sleep til march!
When i had my scan on tuesday they told me i had an anterior placenta and wont be feeling any movements until alot further on. Which im really disappointed by. ( although through research on good old google i have also read stories of people still feeling movement around 16 weeks but generally it seems closer to 20) i was sure id felt a couple of flutters recently :(
Was really hoping id start feeling bubs early on to put my mind at ease but it dont look like that will happen now.
Just needed to have a moan as hubby doesnt understand so cant moan to him.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Koukla

I'm due March 5th, I haven't felt any movement yet but DH swore the other night he felt something with his hand on my lower belly. Is that even possible- to feel movement on the outside before feeling it on the inside? Plus sometimes it looks like one side of my stomach moves a bit in a weird way- but again, I can't feel anything when that happens. My next appointment is Sept. 7th, hopefully I will hear the heartbeat for the first time and we'll be booking the scan where we can find out the gender! I've had both boy and girl vibes off and on, so it will be a total surprise!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Anna, I had an anterior placenta last time, so I can understand how that is a bummer :hugs: I didn't feel anything until around 20 weeks, but it was also my first, so maybe with this being your second you'll be able to feel something earlier.


----------



## JLilli

Have to admit I'm a little jealous that you ladies even think you feel light flutters, I haven't felt anything yet...I'm only 12weeks so I know it's still to early but all this talk about it makes me anxious! Can't wait to feel our little one


----------



## paula181

Hi Anna I too have been told I have an anterior placenta too :sad: I'm hoping that don't have too waiting too long to feel my little rainbow moving
Xx


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies! I'd like to join you all. My due date is March 3. 

I'm super impatiently waiting for my next OB appointment that isn't until September 14, but DH & I are going on vacation next week so I'm sure that will help the time pass!


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay hello!! I am finally 13 weeks today!! Had my scan yesterday! How amazing are they now? Even in just 4 years since my DS's scan!

Pic below!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummy to 1.

I just wanted to let you all no i am pregnant with baby no 2, i have not felt any flutters.. until i have just read all the comments after i last posted, got my 1st flutter while reading :D

13w1d


----------



## foxiechick1

mummy to 1. said:


> I just wanted to let you all no i am pregnant with baby no 2, i have not felt any flutters.. until i have just read all the comments after i last posted, got my 1st flutter while reading :D
> 
> 13w1d

Aah baby knew what you were thinking lol, congrats and welcome xx


----------



## starzz

i cant wait until i can feel the baby! at my u/s the tech told me i have a posterior placenta so hopefully i will feel it sooner!!!

how early are they able to do gender scans? I can't wait to find out if we're team blue or pink!


----------



## JLilli

starzz said:


> i cant wait until i can feel the baby! at my u/s the tech told me i have a posterior placenta so hopefully i will feel it sooner!!!
> 
> how early are they able to do gender scans? I can't wait to find out if we're team blue or pink!

They usually can't tell gender until 16 weeks, some ladies get lucky & find out a bit sooner when it's really obvious early on. Most women don't get their anatomy u/s until 20 weeks, which is when you'd normally find out gender. My hubby & I can't wait that long, we're dying to know! So, we're paying to have a private u/s early


----------



## SLCMommy

foxie: BEAUTIFUL SCAN!!!! :)


----------



## starlight2801

I hope you ladies are all ok?

I'm so, so knackered today :-( My toddler is back in a full on 'can't sleep, won't sleep phase again' so mummy definitely has no chance :nope:

The worst thing is though my PGP is really bad already and getting in and out of bed to her is agony. It also means I struggle to get comfy to sleep in between her wakings :wacko:

I hope my physio appointment arrives soon.,.


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely scan pic foxie :)

Starlight, sorry about you pgp, I had it towards the end of my last pregnancy and sleeping was a nightmare. I hope you physio appointment arrives soon.


----------



## delilahtoday

baby_maybe said:


> Lovely scan pic foxie :)
> 
> Starlight, sorry about you pgp, I had it towards the end of my last pregnancy and sleeping was a nightmare. I hope you physio appointment arrives soon.

What is pgp please?


----------



## foxiechick1

Thank you! Very pleased with scan pic, so clear now!! Now i just wish morning sickness would do one.....x


----------



## iprettii

BOOOOOOOOOO (just kidding i'm really just jealous) at the ladies that's getting "early" gender scans. I won't get one until sometime in November at about 22 to 24 weeks.


----------



## starlight2801

delilahtoday said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan pic foxie :)
> 
> Starlight, sorry about you pgp, I had it towards the end of my last pregnancy and sleeping was a nightmare. I hope you physio appointment arrives soon.
> 
> What is pgp please?Click to expand...

It's Pelvic Girdle Pain (pain in the hips and back of the pelvis). 

When you're pregnant your body produces relaxin which softens everything in that area up ready for childbirth. Some of us produce too much and soften up too much leading to PGP and/or SPD (front pelvic pain).

It normally goes back to normal after pregnancy but in the mean time it's ouchie! x


----------



## SLCMommy

starlight2801 said:


> delilahtoday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan pic foxie :)
> 
> Starlight, sorry about you pgp, I had it towards the end of my last pregnancy and sleeping was a nightmare. I hope you physio appointment arrives soon.
> 
> What is pgp please?Click to expand...
> 
> It's Pelvic Girdle Pain (pain in the hips and back of the pelvis).
> 
> When you're pregnant your body produces relaxin which softens everything in that area up ready for childbirth. Some of us produce too much and soften up too much leading to PGP and/or SPD (front pelvic pain).
> 
> It normally goes back to normal after pregnancy but in the mean time it's ouchie! xClick to expand...

Oh my heck!!!! I think I have this too!!! What gives?!

Also ladies for those in the USA, If you have extra cash head over to your nearest Motherhood Maternity and check out their clearance racks! :happydance:

AFM, My hips and back of my pelvic area has been hurting. I've been disgustingly gassy. I hate my new haircut. Feel my lower stomach area stretching. My next dr's appointment is coming up this week on Thursday :winkwink:


----------



## EmWillBeAmom

Had my 12 week u/s and baby is healthy! It was a 3d/4d ultrasound so very cool to see, I will upload a pic soon! Unfortunate news is that we had a twin that we lost, it looked to have stopped growing at 7-8wks. We were shocked! We had a natural conception and twins do not run in the family and the first 2 u/s we had did not show a twin. So we are so fortunate and happy for baby that is healthy, but are still mourning a bit for the twin that is no longer alive. The doc said the twin will just be absorbed into my body and we do not need to do anything and it does not cause a risk to the healthy baby. Sorry for the long update! Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

I have my first scan today, both excited and nervous! 
Cannot sleep. 
:kiss:


----------



## anna1986

sportysgirl said:


> I have my first scan today, both excited and nervous!
> Cannot sleep.
> :kiss:

good luck with the scan. what time is it?


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks, its 11.20 x


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies I hope your well
I wanted to know if anyone has been suffering with constant headaches, I have had one coming up for a week. It's horrible xx


----------



## delilahtoday

paula181 said:


> Hi ladies I hope your well
> I wanted to know if anyone has been suffering with constant headaches, I have had one coming up for a week. It's horrible xx

I have them too. Though not as much as the 1st tri. I've been having a panadol and lots of water when it gets too much. Im sure I can actually hear it thumping from the outside too. Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## AmyB1978

EmWillBeAmom said:


> Had my 12 week u/s and baby is healthy! It was a 3d/4d ultrasound so very cool to see, I will upload a pic soon! Unfortunate news is that we had a twin that we lost, it looked to have stopped growing at 7-8wks. We were shocked! We had a natural conception and twins do not run in the family and the first 2 u/s we had did not show a twin. So we are so fortunate and happy for baby that is healthy, but are still mourning a bit for the twin that is no longer alive. The doc said the twin will just be absorbed into my body and we do not need to do anything and it does not cause a risk to the healthy baby. Sorry for the long update! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Glad baby is doing well but sorry for the loss of the twin baby. Allow yourself to grieve that baby as well as celebrate the life of the one you are still carrying, it is a loss. I can't even imagine the mixed emotions you must be having. :hugs:


----------



## foxiechick1

sportysgirl said:


> I have my first scan today, both excited and nervous!
> Cannot sleep.
> :kiss:

Good luck!! Only 2 hours 20 to go!! You'll be amazed how clear it is!! xx


----------



## foxiechick1

AmyB1978 said:


> EmWillBeAmom said:
> 
> 
> Had my 12 week u/s and baby is healthy! It was a 3d/4d ultrasound so very cool to see, I will upload a pic soon! Unfortunate news is that we had a twin that we lost, it looked to have stopped growing at 7-8wks. We were shocked! We had a natural conception and twins do not run in the family and the first 2 u/s we had did not show a twin. So we are so fortunate and happy for baby that is healthy, but are still mourning a bit for the twin that is no longer alive. The doc said the twin will just be absorbed into my body and we do not need to do anything and it does not cause a risk to the healthy baby. Sorry for the long update! Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> Glad baby is doing well but sorry for the loss of the twin baby. Allow yourself to grieve that baby as well as celebrate the life of the one you are still carrying, it is a loss. I can't even imagine the mixed emotions you must be having. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with this, do grieve your loss I feel fir you right now but am also so pleased you saw your other gorgeous bubba xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck for your scan sporty :flower:

Sorry for the loss of your twin Em, but very glad that you have a healthy little bean in there too :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

I just had to share this random act of kindness which was bestowed upon me yesterday, I am sure you ladies can appreciate how much it meant to me! (I got tears in my eyes when it happened and then several times yesterday thinking about it!)

We are visiting my DH's family and we were at an alligator park with our nieces and my in-laws and it was HOT and humid and Preggo me was NOT feeling too good. Their electricity was also off/out so it meant no wandering into the gift shop to cool down, DH had looked at me and realized I was overheated, so we tried cooling down in the gift shop but that failed. Eventually, while walking around we came upon a reptile building which was COOL and actually had A/C, but smelled AWFUL. I nearly wretched and DH was going to get me to leave but I needed to cool down, was so hot and feeling miserable that even if I threw up I knew I needed to get cooled off. This other woman, who must have noticed my distress and pregnancy, came up and gave me scented hand sanitizer (and apologized for not having any vicks to give me, said she hoped this would work) and told me to rub it under my nose... it worked a charm and I was able to stay in there with the family and get cooled down!

Thank you sooo much random kind lady!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww that's lovely Amy, well done to that random lady :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Aaah how lovely, random acts of kindness are the best and make you feel so good :hugs: x


----------



## bkay77

Just caught up on the thread. Happy to hear about the fabulous scans and saddened to hear about the lost twin.... 

I cant quite figure out whats wrong with me. I had bad sickness this whole pregnancy, all day, everyday. Now, this last week, I feel great in the mornings and awful in the afternoons. From 2-7 I feel like Im on my deathbed. Is that normal? I figured it would either stay the way its always been (all day) , or go away completely. This is my first pregnancy to feel any sickness, so its all new to me

EDIT- Im a lemon this week, but last week I was a peach. Isnt a peach bigger than a lemon? :)


----------



## sportysgirl

The scan went well, everything where it should be. Heart was beating well too.

Cant believe how clear the picture was. 

It was an amazing thing to see, very emotional. :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Re: the peach to lemon comment, Baby becomes lemon sized tomorrow for us... I was just saying to DH in the car earlier about how I think lemon was the next one but that I thought a peach was bigger than a lemon! LOL


----------



## SLCMommy

I thought peach was bigger too! *shurgs* oh well! It's really not important, the weeks are much more important... (faster they go by, faster we can hold our babies!!) :D


----------



## bkay77

I went to the store tonight, and while I was there I compared the two. A peach is definitely bigger than a standard lemon. lol Some sites say 14 weeks is a nectarine, I think Ill go by that :) Im just happy baby is growing! yay!


----------



## Stelly

Haha thats too funny. I was having that exact convo with DH today-- peaches are bigger! Ah well :)


----------



## anna1986

Hey girls
Hope everyone is well.
Just come on for a bit of a moan about DH i rang him this morning for a bit of much needed sympathy after being sick and did i get any NO was more like i was i conviniencing him by ring grrrrr men if only they knew what being pregnany felt like.
I wish the sickness would go now :(
I have a hospital appointment on thurs to see my consultant but also have a midwife appt before hand and hoping ill hear bubba hb. Will update thurs after to let you all now what was said and weather im having another section etc.
X


----------



## foxiechick1

Men are a nightmare!! My DH knows better than to be mean again!

After telling me in the 1st trimester that the symptoms, such as tiredness sickness and just generally feeling rough was all in my head and I am just lazy!!

Ha he soon got his bags packed and told to f off to his mothers and not bother coming back! LOL He soon changed his tune and he has been much better. Still never forgiven him properly though but then I am good at holding grudges for a while!!! lol x


----------



## baby_maybe

Men! They have a knack of being insensitive at times, knowingly or not!

Hope your appointment on Thursday goes well :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Sorry about your DH.

How about an extra sensitive guy like this though:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4519458/Im-pregnant-and-sos-my-boyfriend.html 

Hope the link works!

We have our hospital appointment on Thursday for my husband to have his blood test for thalassemia. I'm thinking of being cheeky and asking if she can listen to the heartbeat as I feel in limbo at the moment. Feel in that gap between 12 and 16 weeks where there seems to be a slight bump but I'm not feeling movement yet and I'm hoping everything is still ok in there.


----------



## baby_maybe

I know what you mean Lou, I feel a bit like that too.

AFM - it seems I'm completely neurotic this pregnancy. Got up this morning to a bit of bloody mucus type stuff when I wiped, instantly thought that something must be doing with my cervix (it is incompetent so I'm always on the lookout) and phoned the maternity ward. Went up to get checked, at which point the midwife couldn't find peanuts hb on a Doppler so the doctor stuck the portable scanner on me just to check peanut was fine. Peanut was dancing away in there and she saw the hb again so that was deemed fine. She then did a speculum examination to check my cervix, couldn't see any blood/fluid etc and took a swab just to check all ok there. She said my cervix looked long and closed, phew! Going back next tues for my actual suture procedure, after which I'm hope I'm a bit more relaxed!


----------



## foxiechick1

baby_maybe said:


> I know what you mean Lou, I feel a bit like that too.
> 
> AFM - it seems I'm completely neurotic this pregnancy. Got up this morning to a bit of bloody mucus type stuff when I wiped, instantly thought that something must be doing with my cervix (it is incompetent so I'm always on the lookout) and phoned the maternity ward. Went up to get checked, at which point the midwife couldn't find peanuts hb on a Doppler so the doctor stuck the portable scanner on me just to check peanut was fine. Peanut was dancing away in there and she saw the hb again so that was deemed fine. She then did a speculum examination to check my cervix, couldn't see any blood/fluid etc and took a swab just to check all ok there. She said my cervix looked long and closed, phew! Going back next tues for my actual suture procedure, after which I'm hope I'm a bit more relaxed!


Bless you what a frightening thing to happen!! Am so glad you saw bean dancing away happily, what a monkey giving you a fright!! Hope all's well at your next app xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi ladies,

I have started this thread as I thought it would be nice to have somewhere we we have all of out due dates together x :happydance:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/1165195-march-2013-official-due-dates.html


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, still a bit nervous but looking forward to getting my suture put in next week and maybe relaxing a bit after that.


----------



## foxiechick1

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks hun, still a bit nervous but looking forward to getting my suture put in next week and maybe relaxing a bit after that.

I hope it all goes well for you. I can imagine after you have that you can relax a little! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## rose.

One more week until I'll be joining you all :D

Does anyone else get a sort of dull ache very low down when they sit after going to the toilet? It only happens occasionally but just wondered what it might be, I'm guessing it's my uterus where it's getting a bit cramped in there. I really want it to pop up soon so I get my bump!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, I have had all kinds of odd cramps/aches/etc... not sure if I have had what you are describing exactly or not.


----------



## baby_maybe

Rose I always feel a bit of an ache when I've used the loo. I also get all sorts of aches and pains generally, which freak me out as I didn't the last time I was preggo, but I think that's because I was 6 years younger then! :haha:


----------



## rose.

From what I've read on google, I think it's either round ligament pain or the pressure of my uterus on my muscles/ other organs, but it sounds fine so I'm not worried :)

I managed to eat 2 slices of toast with nutella on for breakfast, and I can now eat yoghurt again yippee :) things are on the up!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I've had my appetite back properly for the last couple of weeks and it's great to be able to eat without feeling sick and to be able to eat stuff that I'd gone off, but really liked before :)


----------



## trying2becalm

rose. said:


> From what I've read on google, I think it's either round ligament pain or the pressure of my uterus on my muscles/ other organs, but it sounds fine so I'm not worried :)
> 
> I managed to eat 2 slices of toast with nutella on for breakfast, and I can now eat yoghurt again yippee :) things are on the up!!

I love Nutella but at my booking appt yesterday she said that they are now recommending ladies to avoid nuts - including Nutella (this is BAD news, but if its the worse new I get then I am happy with that).

Apparently this is because so many people have nut allergies these days that they are trying to see if avoiding nuts in pregnancy stops this. Has anyone else been told this? Might it be because I have asthma and have tendencies for allergies anyway?


----------



## JLilli

trying2becalm said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> From what I've read on google, I think it's either round ligament pain or the pressure of my uterus on my muscles/ other organs, but it sounds fine so I'm not worried :)
> 
> I managed to eat 2 slices of toast with nutella on for breakfast, and I can now eat yoghurt again yippee :) things are on the up!!
> 
> I love Nutella but at my booking appt yesterday she said that they are now recommending ladies to avoid nuts - including Nutella (this is BAD news, but if its the worse new I get then I am happy with that).
> 
> Apparently this is because so many people have nut allergies these days that they are trying to see if avoiding nuts in pregnancy stops this. Has anyone else been told this? Might it be because I have asthma and have tendencies for allergies anyway?Click to expand...

From what I've heard, and I could be wrong, they actually are starting to believe that telling pregnant women not to eat nuts could be the problem. That babies are more likely to develop the allergy because it's never be introduced to them.

"The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) used to recommend that pregnant and breastfeeding women avoid eating peanuts or foods containing peanut products if they, their babys father, or other children in the nuclear family suffer from allergic conditions (allergic asthma, hay fever, and eczema), but because there is so little research on food allergies and pregnancy, they withdrew this recommendation in 2008."


----------



## baby_maybe

I think it's because you already have allergies hun. I asked my midwife the same as I love peanut butter and it's been in and out of the what to avoid list for years now. She said the research suggested it was only detrimental to eat them if you or your partner have allergies that might get passed on, so I'm fine to have them. Obviously for you they suggest avoiding them.


----------



## kimbobaloo

anyone else on the second child and not seeing their midwife again until 28 weeks???? seems ages!!! on the plus side heard LO'S heartbeat yesterday at the midwifes :)


----------



## JLilli

Also, in regards to the nut question/comment: the doctors say that although the likelihood of your child having allergies goes up if you or your partner have them the specific allergies themselves are not genetic or passed on. If one parent has allergies the child will have a 40% chance of having them as well, if both have allergies the chances go up to 75%. Again, just because you are allergic to cats and shellfish doesn't mean your child will be it just means they are likely to develop an allergy to something.

Hope that makes sense 

Sounds like it's really up to the individual parents if it's a good idea to consume nuts. Since there is no research to back up either side with certainty.


----------



## trying2becalm

JLilli said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose. said:
> 
> 
> From what I've read on google, I think it's either round ligament pain or the pressure of my uterus on my muscles/ other organs, but it sounds fine so I'm not worried :)
> 
> I managed to eat 2 slices of toast with nutella on for breakfast, and I can now eat yoghurt again yippee :) things are on the up!!
> 
> I love Nutella but at my booking appt yesterday she said that they are now recommending ladies to avoid nuts - including Nutella (this is BAD news, but if its the worse new I get then I am happy with that).
> 
> Apparently this is because so many people have nut allergies these days that they are trying to see if avoiding nuts in pregnancy stops this. Has anyone else been told this? Might it be because I have asthma and have tendencies for allergies anyway?Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, and I could be wrong, they actually are starting to believe that telling pregnant women not to eat nuts could be the problem. That babies are more likely to develop the allergy because it's never be introduced to them.
> 
> "The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) used to recommend that pregnant and breastfeeding women avoid eating peanuts or foods containing peanut products if they, their babys father, or other children in the nuclear family suffer from allergic conditions (allergic asthma, hay fever, and eczema), but because there is so little research on food allergies and pregnancy, they withdrew this recommendation in 2008."Click to expand...




baby_maybe said:


> I think it's because you already have allergies hun. I asked my midwife the same as I love peanut butter and it's been in and out of the what to avoid list for years now. She said the research suggested it was only detrimental to eat them if you or your partner have allergies that might get passed on, so I'm fine to have them. Obviously for you they suggest avoiding them.

Well, I guess I have fallen foul of the changing views - its a small sacrifice to make in the grand scheme of things though. 

Thanks for your responses :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

:cry:I feel awful today :-(
Feel dizzy and faint have a horrendous headache to. 
Thought things were suppose to start improving now not get worse feel like crying:cry::cry:


----------



## baby_maybe

kimbobaloo said:


> anyone else on the second child and not seeing their midwife again until 28 weeks???? seems ages!!! on the plus side heard LO'S heartbeat yesterday at the midwifes :)

I'm not sure where you are, but I'm on my 5th pregnancy and I get appointments with the midwife at 16 weeks, 20 weeks (scan plus antenatal), 24 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and if I'm unlucky enough to still be pg by then 41 weeks!



anna1986 said:


> :cry:I feel awful today :-(
> Feel dizzy and faint have a horrendous headache to.
> Thought things were suppose to start improving now not get worse feel like crying:cry::cry:

Sorry you're not feeling well hunni, if you're not sure its preggo related you could go and see the doc. I suffered with dizziness quit a lot last pregnancy, I think due to blood pressure being on the lower side of normal. If you still feel poorly tomorrow I'd try and make an appointment :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I just had my nuchal screening results back and they came out with an adjusted risk of 1:16312 :dance: Obviously I know it's still only screening, but given that I'm 32 now and was worried about being higher risk that's a great result for me. Another weight off my mind :)


----------



## rose.

From what I've read they now don't recommend women to stop eating nuts in pregnancy because of a lack of evidence. It's hard to know what advice to follow sometimes because there are always conflicting views!

Thanks for the advice though :)


----------



## anna1986

Euck was sick again today :cry:
Got my consultant appt tomorow am hoping they will listen into bubs to check alls ok! 
Hope all you ladies r doin okay? X


----------



## baby_maybe

They might do, but when I went to maternity triage yesterday she tried to reassure me with the doppler but couldn't hear anything, so I ended up being scanned to check peanut instead! They don't normally try here until the 16 week appointment and even then tell you not to get your hopes up!

Sorry you're still feeling yuck, I wouldn't be too impressed to a reoccurrence of being sick now either :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

My OB appointment is for tomorrow :) Please wish me luck!


----------



## rose.

Good luck :D


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> Euck was sick again today :cry:
> Got my consultant appt tomorow am hoping they will listen into bubs to check alls ok!
> Hope all oubladies r doin okay? X

Good luck - I randomly threw up yesterday morning. Its only the third time though I had really bad nausea for about 5-6 weeks but been fine the last 2 weeks - then BAM! Weird. 

Hope you feel ok today. :hugs:


----------



## trying2becalm

SLCMommy said:


> My OB appointment is for tomorrow :) Please wish me luck!

Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## trying2becalm

Does anyone else feel like they need a wee ALL of the time? Even when they have just had a wee? :blush:

Does that mean that it is getting too cramped in there? Might I "pop" soon? :shrug:


----------



## anna1986

trying2becalm said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Euck was sick again today :cry:
> Got my consultant appt tomorow am hoping they will listen into bubs to check alls ok!
> Hope all you ladies r doin okay? X
> 
> Good luck - I randomly threw up yesterday morning. Its only the third time though I had really bad nausea for about 5-6 weeks but been fine the last 2 weeks - then BAM! Weird.
> 
> Hope you feel ok today. :hugs:Click to expand...

im feelin okay so far today allthough i cannot go into my kitchen as i gag everytime :s pregnancy does strange things to you. im convinced the kitchen has a really bad smell yet my mum and husband have both reasurred me that their is no smell i there!


----------



## anna1986

trying2becalm said:


> Does anyone else feel like they need a wee ALL of the time? Even when they have just had a wee? :blush:
> 
> Does that mean that it is getting too cramped in there? Might I "pop" soon? :shrug:

i get this sometimes not all the time though. sometimes i can wee then as soon as i get back downstairs i have to go again. bit of advice from my last pregnancy is when you wee lean forward that way it takes some of the pressure off you bladder and means it emptys more.
it only gets worse youll be pleased to know. lol
with my last baby once i got to around 22 weeks i was up and down constantly day and night lol xx


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Euck was sick again today :cry:
> Got my consultant appt tomorow am hoping they will listen into bubs to check alls ok!
> Hope all you ladies r doin okay? X
> 
> Good luck - I randomly threw up yesterday morning. Its only the third time though I had really bad nausea for about 5-6 weeks but been fine the last 2 weeks - then BAM! Weird.
> 
> Hope you feel ok today. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im feelin okay so far today allthough i cannot go into my kitchen as i gag everytime :s pregnancy does strange things to you. im convinced the kitchen has a really bad smell yet my mum and husband have both reasurred me that their is no smell i there!Click to expand...




anna1986 said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they need a wee ALL of the time? Even when they have just had a wee? :blush:
> 
> Does that mean that it is getting too cramped in there? Might I "pop" soon? :shrug:
> 
> i get this sometimes not all the time though. sometimes i can wee then as soon as i get back downstairs i have to go again. bit of advice from my last pregnancy is when you wee lean forward that way it takes some of the pressure off you bladder and means it emptys more.
> it only gets worse youll be pleased to know. lol
> with my last baby once i got to around 22 weeks i was up and down constantly day and night lol xxClick to expand...

Lots to look forward to then!! :haha:

My husband says I now have the nose of a blood hound - I can tell what has has eaten a few hours before sometimes!! (i have always been a bit sensitive to smells and sounds though)

I have to empty the bin in our kitchen way more often now - never noticed it so much before - hope other people have not when they have been visiting and it is just my sensitive pregnant nose... :blush:


----------



## starzz

Good morning and hope everyone is doing well today!
Had my 2nd OB appt yesterday. It was very quick but good. All of my bloodwork was normal. Dont have my NT results yet (2nd bloodwork this week) but doc said my risk is around 1/2700 so far
Baby's heartbeat was 155
Can't wait for call from hospital to book my next u/s for 19-20 weeks


----------



## kimbobaloo

baby_maybe said:


> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> anyone else on the second child and not seeing their midwife again until 28 weeks???? seems ages!!! on the plus side heard LO'S heartbeat yesterday at the midwifes :)
> 
> I'm not sure where you are, but I'm on my 5th pregnancy and I get appointments with the midwife at 16 weeks, 20 weeks (scan plus antenatal), 24 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and if I'm unlucky enough to still be pg by then 41 weeks!Click to expand...

i had mine at 14+2 the other day and she said we wont see you now until your 28 weeks :cry: i feel neglected lol (sounds stupid) im in stoke on trent uk , so shouldn't be any different from where you are really, plus its a high risk pregnancy (so the other midwife wrote down anyway) i am under consultant though, could that be why?


----------



## baby_maybe

kimbobaloo said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> anyone else on the second child and not seeing their midwife again until 28 weeks???? seems ages!!! on the plus side heard LO'S heartbeat yesterday at the midwifes :)
> 
> I'm not sure where you are, but I'm on my 5th pregnancy and I get appointments with the midwife at 16 weeks, 20 weeks (scan plus antenatal), 24 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks, 40 weeks and if I'm unlucky enough to still be pg by then 41 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> i had mine at 14+2 the other day and she said we wont see you now until your 28 weeks :cry: i feel neglected lol (sounds stupid) im in stoke on trent uk , so shouldn't be any different from where you are really, plus its a high risk pregnancy (so the other midwife wrote down anyway) i am under consultant though, could that be why?Click to expand...

I'm under consultant care too for high risk, but those midwife appointments just get put with the consultant instead if they want to see me. Can't understand why they would make you wait so long. You could always check with her again and ask if you should be seen by either her or the consultant in between. Given that you're high risk, it doesn't make sense to have such a long wait. Even low risk ladies here get all the appointments I've listed above, it's just that theirs will all be with a midwife and not consultant.

SLC - good luck for your appointment today :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh also, forgot to add, is it just me or is anyone else still feeling quite wet down below? Sorry a bit tmi, but I thought it might not be so bad come 2nd tri, but actually seems to be getting worse! I almost thought I was leaking fluid the other day, but I had a speculum check at the hospital on Tuesday and she said there was no fluid present :shrug: I mean I'm sure it's not fluid, but my mucus must be quite watery cos I feel like I'm trickling constantly!!


----------



## katyblot

Hi everyone,

Good luck to those who hav appts soon!
My next one is with the mw, in 3 weeks, I'll b 17wks by then. 

Haven't been on i while, so busy and tired. Ms seems to b going - hooray, even lost my appetite the other day, which felt so wrong, as I've been feeding my face to keep the nausea at bay. Which is prob why I look as big as I do, I wouldn't say its all baby!
Really hope those of u still suffering ms, or those that its come back for, feel better soon. 

But am really suffering from bad head aches now. So get rid of one symptom, only for it to b replaced with another!


----------



## anna1986

hi ladies

just back from my consultants appointment and thought id update while my little monster is busy watching tv.
So all went well they think im at high risk of pre term labour again. i have a cervix scan scheduled for 20 and 24 weeks. they was going to do one at 28 but then decided if i went into labour at this point they wouldnt stop it. also have a growth scan booked in for 34 weeks and steriod injections at 30 weeks. and have to have the dreaded GTT at 28 weeks.
The consultant is trying to convince me to go for a vaginal birth this time around which i am in two minds over although i do think i would prefer a section as apparently if i have a vaginal birth i have to be hooked up to monitors the whole time to keep an eye on baby and incase my scar ruptures.
was abit put out they didnt try and listen to baby but it is still a bit early for them to do it here in the uk so guess ill just have to wait.
xx


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> hi ladies
> 
> just back from my consultants appointment and thought id update while my little monster is busy watching tv.
> So all went well they think im at high risk of pre term labour again. i have a cervix scan scheduled for 20 and 24 weeks. they was going to do one at 28 but then decided if i went into labour at this point they wouldnt stop it. also have a growth scan booked in for 34 weeks and steriod injections at 30 weeks. and have to have the dreaded GTT at 28 weeks.
> The consultant is trying to convince me to go for a vaginal birth this time around which i am in two minds over although i do think i would prefer a section as apparently if i have a vaginal birth i have to be hooked up to monitors the whole time to keep an eye on baby and incase my scar ruptures.
> was abit put out they didnt try and listen to baby but it is still a bit early for them to do it here in the uk so guess ill just have to wait.
> xx

Sounds good that they are making a plan - better to be prepared! :thumbup:
Cant wait to hear the baby either - the time will soon be here!! :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

hi ladies.

I don't know I'm starting to feel "weird" now that I'm 90% feeling better from morning sickness I feel like something isn't right. 3 evenings ago I SWORE I felt the baby move from one side to the other, I am probably wrong but that feeling made me smile, now I'm not feeling a thing. I know it's early but with my daughter I felt the flutters from 14 weeks and when I had an ultra sound at 16 weeks she was moving about like crazy so I knew that those flutters was her.

Now i'm not feeling anything. I hope i'm overreacting :(


----------



## iprettii

anna1986 said:


> im feelin okay so far today allthough i cannot go into my kitchen as i gag everytime :s pregnancy does strange things to you. im convinced the kitchen has a really bad smell yet my mum and husband have both reasurred me that their is no smell i there!


Oh my goodness, when I was pregnant with my daughter, I hated my ENTIRE apartment, I bought all sorts of carpet freshner, air freshner, the plug ins and candles. Hubby swore I was going mad but I seriously hated the smell of that place.


----------



## SLCMommy

My OB appointment went great :) Heart beat was 170 :)


----------



## AmyB1978

SLC, so glad your OB appointment went well! YAY for a good strong heartbeat!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi. Glad everyone is well :flower: 

We went to see the specialist midwife yesterday for my husband to have his blood test. From the blood tests we had done before we started fertility treatment she is 99% sure he isn't a carrier. The previous tests don't show the detail needed though and she based that on the size of his red blood cells (mine are a lot smaller with the thalassemia).

She discussed what options were available to us if he is a carrier and also what treatment our baby would need through its life if it ends up with thalassemia major. I'm not stressing myself out about it though as if he isn't a carrier then everything is ok.

She wants me to have my iron tested just in case although she doesn't think there is a problem. She also took the blood for my Down Syndrome test. Apparently that can be done anytime after 14+1 and saves me from having one blood test yesterday then one in 1.5 weeks with my regular midwife.

I didn't ask if we could listen to baby. I decided it is still a bit early and if she couldn't find the heartbeat and made me wait until my next appointment it would just worry me.


----------



## anna1986

Hey guys
Well ive finally bit the bullet and am renting a doppler. My hubby was dead against it but i want one so have gone and got one! Am hoping it will come monday and not tomorow that way i can practise with it then show him wen he gets home from work. Once he hears it works he wont mind! 
Hope all you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm seriously considering a doppler too, hubby isn't sure at all and keeps trying to discourage me from doing so, but I think it would reassure me quite a lot given how much worrying I've been doing lately.


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> I'm seriously considering a doppler too, hubby isn't sure at all and keeps trying to discourage me from doing so, but I think it would reassure me quite a lot given how much worrying I've been doing lately.

I told hubby n he was like well its up to u! Lol
Ive rented one for 9.99 a month n can send it back anytime. It comes monday so excited x


----------



## paula181

I have a doppler and I love it, if I am feeling a little worried, hearing his/her little heartbeat is the best sound ever :cloud9:

xx


----------



## iprettii

Hello ladies,

is anyone feeling a bit heavy down below, not by your lady bits but more like the "bottom" of you belly??


----------



## baby_maybe

iprettii said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> is anyone feeling a bit heavy down below, not by your lady bits but more like the "bottom" of you belly??

I have been hun and its always a bit worrying for me since I have incompetent cervix. I've been trying to spend time off my feet until I get my suture put in next week. Not sure why I've been feeling heavy, it could just be normal stretching etc but I'm also slightly overweight and I wonder if that's playing a part in my aches and pains too.


----------



## baby_maybe

anna1986 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a doppler too, hubby isn't sure at all and keeps trying to discourage me from doing so, but I think it would reassure me quite a lot given how much worrying I've been doing lately.
> 
> I told hubby n he was like well its up to u! Lol
> Ive rented one for 9.99 a month n can send it back anytime. It comes monday so excited xClick to expand...

Can I ask where you rented it from please?


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering a doppler too, hubby isn't sure at all and keeps trying to discourage me from doing so, but I think it would reassure me quite a lot given how much worrying I've been doing lately.
> 
> I told hubby n he was like well its up to u! Lol
> Ive rented one for 9.99 a month n can send it back anytime. It comes monday so excited xClick to expand...
> 
> Can I ask where you rented it from please?Click to expand...

Ana wiz limited. Xx


----------



## skeet9924

I borrowed a doppler from a friend!! I love it!! Best investment ever!! Its so nice when ever I have fears to listen to my lo hb... I have a hard time keeping the hb for a while cause my lo is very squirmy...moves on me all the time


----------



## rose.

Hey girls, this morning my husband and I had sex, and afterwards all seemed fine, about 10 mins later I went to the bathroom again to wipe and I noticed that my cm had a tinge of light brown/pink. I wiped it all away and checked again a minute later, a bit more tint and a small red dot no bigger than a pin prick. Since then I've been checking and nothing, my cm is clear again. It scared the life out of me and from what I've heard spotting after sex is quite normal, should I be concerned? Should I do anything about it?


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> Hey girls, this morning my husband and I had sex, and afterwards all seemed fine, about 10 mins later I went to the bathroom again to wipe and I noticed that my cm had a tinge of light brown/pink. I wiped it all away and checked again a minute later, a bit more tint and a small red dot no bigger than a pin prick. Since then I've been checking and nothing, my cm is clear again. It scared the life out of me and from what I've heard spotting after sex is quite normal, should I be concerned? Should I do anything about it?

hey hun

from what i heard like you said spottin after sex is completly normal. probably just irritated your cervix. just keep an eye on it and if you get any heavy bleeding then id contact someone xx


----------



## rose.

Thank you! Still nothing so I'm hoping it was just a bit of irritation. Haven't got any pain or anything so fingers crossed. Told hubby sex is definitely off the menu for the next 6 months now!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, from what I have heard it is completely normal. We have only had sex once, my poor DH, since we've been pregnant and that was actually just before we found out. I lost most of my sex drive in the first tri, it seems to be coming back now but when I tried to go ahead and DTD with him the other night I started crying, I am just too afraid... too afraid it will cause a problem, even afraid it will cause just spotting and that I will freak out. For me, it I also couldn't get over that hard/lump feeling that is the baby being down in my abdomen and us doing something, just seems weird.

I feel so bad for not having sex, DH has been very gracious about it, but I still feel bad.

Rose, I am sure you will be fine just keep an eye on things and call if it continues, gets worse, or you continue to worry. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) it's definitely put me right off, so scary! I can't imagine what it must be like for women who have proper bleeding! 

I've just ordered a Sonoline b Doppler from amazon, hoping i will be able to find baby's HB and put my mind at rest! I've heard good things about them, really looking forward to it arriving!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I can officially join you!!! 

I have heard its normal to spot after sex.. Mind you I have only dtd 3 times since I've been preg cause I'm on crinone gel and it's gross.. Can't wait until I'm done!! Poor oh has been so good about it, but I'm starting to feel bad


----------



## iprettii

@ Rose it is normal with my last pregnancy I had a bit of spotting after sex but that was it. Hubby and I baby danced quite a lot during my 2nd and 3rd trimester, although during the 3rd it was quite uncomfortable for me but that still didn't stop us.


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) it was so scary, I'm glad I'm not the only one it happened to!


----------



## anna1986

Have changed the name of the group so all the ladies who are still in 1st tri can join us. Xx


----------



## anna1986

Hey ladies how r we all doing today? Hope everyone is feeling ok? Has anyone already picked out names for there little ones or bought anything?


----------



## anna1986

[url*=https://www.glitterfy.com/]https://img41.glitterfy*.com/12243/glitterfy2083304T586B81.gif*[/url]

Heres the code for the new ladies for our march 2013 babies badge! You just need to remove the 3*s when you add the code
X


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I've been on another trip to maternity triage! Had some more spotting and was worried about my cervix again, so went and got it checked. They still couldn't find the hb on a doppler so yet again they had to get the portable scanner on me to check peanut. Baby looked ok was having a bit of a lazy moment and wasn't wanting to move much at first but hb was strong and after the doctor wiggled the probe on my belly there were a few wriggles. Thinking I might wait a bit to get a doppler, because if the midwives can't find it yet I'm not sure I'll manage either, but then again maybe it just needs a bit of time spending rather than the couple of minutes they take on it? Anyway cervix was fine, all closed and long, no funnelling :) still don't know where the spotting is coming from, but at epau a few weeks ago they were almost certain it wasn't coming from inside so :shrug:


----------



## starlight2801

I'm glad everything turned out ok maybe-baby. I had a couple of episodes of unexplained bleeding when I was expecting my daughter and I know how scary it can be :hugs:

Rose spotting after sex isn't anything to worry about. It's just when you're pregnant there's increased blood flow to the cervix and it can get irritated and bleed a little. It's not dangerous for bean but scary for you non the less :hugs:

I'm doing ok. I think I might have felt bubs dancing a little in the last couple of days :thumbup: Can't wait to get to the point where I can feel him/her regularly though. You can't wait to feel movement but it's pretty sporadic to start with and then you just fret because you could feel something yesterday but not today :wacko:

I dare not try my Doppler yet though. I know they work early on for lots of ladies but I couldn't find my daughters HB until 20 weeks plus and think I'd fret more if I tried to find it and failed. 

Roll on my next MW appointment at the beginning of October (although fingers crossed I'll be feeling regular movement before then) x


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My morning sickness is still righteous. I go back to work on Monday, so going to need to see how long it takes to get from my desk to the bathroom. Clearly I'll be making new friends this way, ha!

We have a girl name picked out, but not a boy.


----------



## rose.

Thanks everyone, you're all so reassuring it's nice to have people to talk to who know what I'm going through :)


----------



## skeet9924

grrr I really wanted to take my 13 week photo in a mirror since its easier..well oh just informed me that he will not be coming home tonight after his golf tourny since hes been drinking ( glad he's atleast being safe) but now I have to wait until tomorrow to get it up or attempt to take my photo of myself with out it again


----------



## bkay77

I cant have sex much during pregnancy. Its so uncomfortable. My poor hubby. We havent had sex at all since my BFP, because Ive been so sick, sex would probably make me throw up, plus the progesterone supplements make it all kinds of gross down there. I dont want him anywhere near it LOL Usually I can do it a few times after about 20 weeks, but then once I get really huge into the third trimester, I cant. I always tell hubs Ill make it up to him after the pregnancy. He is a trooper about it though :)

Ive been looking at names, we have a boy name picked but are struggling with the girls name... What do yall think of the name Noelle?

Now that Im past 13 weeks, Ive been able to find the HB everytime I try with my sonoline B. Its giving me such calmness now. We have our gender scan in 4 days!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I like Noelle, but I'm a teacher and...well...it has a bad connotation for me haha!

I'm with you on the sex. I feel bad, but we probably haven't had it in...4ish weeks? I've just been SO sick. Standing up makes me puke...I'm not really sure I want to know what sex leads to. Hopefully this will be over soon, because I'm going to go crazy anyway if it isn't.


----------



## skeet9924

oh I like noelle!! So exciting about the gender scan!! I can find my hb almost every time now...still only for a few seconds though I dont think my lo likes it cause it moves every time I find the hb


----------



## AmyB1978

We have names picked out for both.. are hoping to find out in just over a week if it is a boy or a girl.


----------



## bkay77

skeet9924 said:


> oh I like noelle!! So exciting about the gender scan!! I can find my hb almost every time now...still only for a few seconds though I dont think my lo likes it cause it moves every time I find the hb

Me too. Almost as soon as I find it, she moves away. But thats okay by me, even though I only heard it for a few seconds, I know she's okay in there. I cant wait until the big movements/kicks start. Right now Im only feeling small flutters

Noelle is our #1 name so far...but im still really unsure. I dont know why Im struggling with the girls name. We had a boy one picked out at like 5 weeks LOL He would be Owen :)


----------



## anna1986

I like noelle to! 
With my 1st i had her name picked out by 12 weeks but this time round theres no names i like! Have my gender scan on the 29th so once i know wat baby is think ill make an extra hard effort to find a name!


----------



## SLCMommy

I love Noelle too. I've a middle name we have in mind for a girl :)


----------



## rose.

Weirdly I find that sex makes me feel a bit better. Well, it did. After yesterday I've told my husband he won't be getting anymore until baby's here!

We've picked Alfie for a boy, and Alice, Holly or Isabella for a girl. What does everyone think of my scan, pink or blue?


----------



## baby_maybe

We've picked one name for each, had them for a while so I don't think I'll be changing my mind! Still not sure about the doppler, I'm concerned that it would worry me if I couldn't find the hb.


----------



## heaveneats

i think i'll start posting here :) i'm unsure when i have my next scan as i'm worrying myself that my boobs have suddenly stopped hurting, hoping all is okay, nausea all day yesterday though


----------



## AmyB1978

heaveneats, I noticed a total decrease in my sensitivity in my breasts towards the end of my first tri, I have read, and been told, that it can be normal.


----------



## bkay77

I wish I could fully explain how totally, and utterly exhausted I am. But words cannot do it justice. My 4 year old has been fighting bedtime with a vengeance, so its close to 9pm before she finally falls asleep, then hubs and I want a couple hours to do our adult stuff (ie: Watch True Blood, etc) So its 11 or 12 before I finally fall asleep myself. Only to wake up every 45 minutes to go pee, and then the kids start stirring at 5:45, and wake up for good by 6:15am. Then I am up all day chasing them around the house.... Pregnant. Tired. Sick. Exhausted.

I feel like a zombie


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I really like Noelle, one of my fave girls names! :thumbup:

Last time we had both boy and girl names picked out, but we used the boys name obviously for Connor Maxwell. This time we'll use that same girls name we picked- Allison Elizabeth - if it is a girl. If it is a boy...on no. We are at a total loss!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :)
I Finally popped over from our old March babies thread :flower:
I have been getting Heart burn for the last 2 nights.
My midwife appointment is tomorrow.

Is sex ok?? Because (sorry tmi) me and OH started doing it again....
:huh:


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn- unless your dr has told you otherwise sex is perfectly fine. I was deemed high risk and was told to avoid sex and still had it 3 times during first tri.. Oh and I dtd again today and it doesn't seem to have caused any complications.. If anything it was nice to be close to him again


----------



## heaveneats

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies :)
> I Finally popped over from our old March babies thread :flower:
> I have been getting Heart burn for the last 2 nights.
> My midwife appointment is tomorrow.
> 
> Is sex ok?? Because (sorry tmi) me and OH started doing it again....
> :huh:

i've been doing it since i found out at 5 weeks :p i never thought we were NOT supposed to


----------



## anna1986

hi all

well todays the day my doppler comes really hoping i can find bubs heartbeat to stop me worrying! any tips from the ladies who have already found their bubs hbs??
it looks like another hot sunny day today so were off to meet a friend at the beach this morning and having some proper seaside fish'n'chips for lunch yum yum!
hope you all have a good day.


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 

I am 14 weeks today, 2nd trimester! How exciting hoping to get some of my energy back! 

Hope you all have a great day! :kiss:


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all
I was following the other thread but dont post too often as life gets pretty busy around here  
Our youngest started school last week (9-12) and this week is in until 1pm so has his dinner there too  
Next week I start uni so I want to get as much of the house tidied and sorted as possible, as we want to change our bedrooms round to accommodate the new bean 
How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## Lou1234

Hi. Hope everyone is well.

We had a call from the specialist midwife this morning and my husband isn't a carrier for thalassemia which is great! We weren't too concerned but it is nice to have that final confirmation. She also said my iron levels were fine.

I almost burst into tears in the middle of Debenhams yesterday as they didn't have the size I needed in the maternity bra I wanted! :dohh: I turned to my husband and told him I just wanted to cry. He distracted me with different bras but I'm not sure he realised how close I was to just crying in the middle of the lingere department! :haha: Hormones!


----------



## Lou1234

Also, just in case you didn't know there is a thread in this section started by foxiechick1 called 'March 2013 official due dates' so go and add your due dates to the list if you want to.


----------



## JLilli

heaveneats said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> I Finally popped over from our old March babies thread :flower:
> I have been getting Heart burn for the last 2 nights.
> My midwife appointment is tomorrow.
> 
> Is sex ok?? Because (sorry tmi) me and OH started doing it again....
> :huh:
> 
> i've been doing it since i found out at 5 weeks :p i never thought we were NOT supposed toClick to expand...

Like PP said, as long as your Dr hasn't advised against it sex is totally fine during pregnancy, you aren't going to hurt the baby. So, try to relax & enjoy!


----------



## anna1986

So my doppler arrived and................

I heard bubbas heartbeat YAY


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for finding the heartbeat!!!


----------



## skeet9924

anna1986 said:


> So my doppler arrived and................
> 
> I heard bubbas heartbeat YAY

Yeah!!! Does your Doppler tell you what the heart rate is


----------



## rose.

Yay Lou and Anna :)

We just facebooked our baby news, couldn't keep it secret any longer ;) makes it even more exciting now loads of people know!


----------



## anna1986

skeet9924 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> So my doppler arrived and................
> 
> I heard bubbas heartbeat YAY
> 
> Yeah!!! Does your Doppler tell you what the heart rate isClick to expand...

No hasn't got a display! So was worried I'm only hearing my own heartbeat! Sounds slightly different to last time round but don't know if that's coz I have my placenta in front of baby??!! So I hear the heart beat but also wooshing so it doesn't seem as clear :s


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Anna, I had an anterior placenta last time, and the hb always had sort of a whooshing sound with it, rather than the typical galloping horses sounds, so I think that's normal :) Congrats on hearing the hb, such a sweet sounds :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo hoo i found this thread :D Yaaay


----------



## electrcaldiva

thanks for the link...


----------



## anna1986

Mrs. AJ said:


> Anna, I had an anterior placenta last time, and the hb always had sort of a whooshing sound with it, rather than the typical galloping horses sounds, so I think that's normal :) Congrats on hearing the hb, such a sweet sounds :cloud9:

Ah glad to hear that :)
It doesn't have the horse sound its hard to describe how it sounds! Was tryin to upload the recording but can't seem to do that on here :(


----------



## paula181

Aww Anna thats great news. I love hearing my little ones heartbeat, its sooo loud now!! I have to admit I am a little addicted to my doppler:blush::haha:

xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So my MS is SOOOO much better in the last week, yay! Unfortunately my little one (Connor, he's 10 months) had a bad ear infection last week and was throwing up all his antibiotics :( For about 4 nights in a row he was running a fever and up at least every 1/2 hour all night long. He was miserable, and it was rough for all of us. Then I got pink eye (no idea where I got that from!) and I think Connor may be getting it too :( Ugh! Hopefully we're all well again soon!


----------



## boxxey

Thanks for the link i couldnt find the group


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news on getting that hb with your doppler Anna :)

Mrsaj - glad your morning sickness has eased off for you, bt sorry to hear your little mans been poorly. Ear infections can be horrid in small children :( Hope he's feelin enter soon and you manage to get a bit more sleep xx

Hi to all the new march babies who found us :wave:

AFM - it's d day tomorrow. I'm getting my elective suture put in my cervix again, this will be the fourth one I've had. Praying that everything goes well and that I'll be allowed home to rest once the spinal has worn off. I'm a little nervous to say the least, but I know getting it done is the best way to ensure my little peanut stays on the inside long enough to be healthy (hopefully term again as the previous two times have been).


----------



## sharnw

Midwife appointment today :D 
Yay for finding babies HB :)


----------



## electrcaldiva

im sure this has already been discussed but is anyone else dealing with horrible taste in mouth all the damn time? not just metallic but just bad taste all together.....any solutions or tricks or tips?


----------



## ohmygoodness

Hello everyone! So excited to be in second trimester. I had my nuchal fold scan done last week. The perinatologist said even without the lab results, the fold looked great. I do have a fibroid, which I didn't know about before. That explains the pains I've had everyday. He said that should be getting better. The main issue they found was that I have a battledore placenta, which means the cord is attached on the edge of the placenta and not in the middle where it should be. We are going to keep an eye on it, but I'm hoping that it doesn't interfere with my birth plans. We'll see how it goes. Good to see (almost) everyone from our 1st trimester thread.


----------



## sharnw

I got to hear my bubs HB today at my midwife appointment :cloud9:
And it showed up strait away on the doppler :D


----------



## wanting2more

Hello ladies! Lots of March mummies to share this journey with! 

Im due on march 6th with #3. Having my second midwife appt next tues, pretty excited because thats when we will book our next scan where we will hopefully find out the sex. I had a gender dream the other night and it was a boy. I had gender dreams with DS and was right, only 4-5wks until we know!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive got my midwife appointment today :) so excited


----------



## rose.

We told the world on Facebook last night, it's lovely everyone knowing makes it all seem more real and even more exciting! I thought everyone knowing would make me anxious but it hasn't, I feel like I'm starting to chill out :)


----------



## anna1986

Hey all

Have had a fall this morning whilst going up the stairs this morning and landed straight on my belly :(
Been docs n they found babys hb on the doppler but not overly happy so am being rechecked by midwife this afternoon, really wanted to be checked at hospital . If midwife isnt happy thou they will scan me.
Hubby has taken the day off work today to look after me n come to the midwife too.


----------



## Kte

electrcaldiva said:


> im sure this has already been discussed but is anyone else dealing with horrible taste in mouth all the damn time? not just metallic but just bad taste all together.....any solutions or tricks or tips?

Horrible tastes and smells for me. . . sadly not heard or read anything, Ive just been munching on plain things like cheese crackers and digestive biscuits, they kind of help at the moment. It changes all the time though. Absolutely fed up with it, sickness and tiredness is hardwork as it is but this on top. I can't sit and relax as everything just tastes or smells gross! 

PS Hello everyone, found the new March thread.


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Have had a fall this morning whilst going up the stairs this morning and landed straight on my belly :(
> Been docs n they found babys hb on the doppler but not overly happy so am being rechecked by midwife this afternoon, really wanted to be checked at hospital . If midwife isnt happy thou they will scan me.
> Hubby has taken the day off work today to look after me n come to the midwife too.

Oh no! I hope you feel better later and all checks out ok :hugs: x


----------



## trying2becalm

HI Ladies

FINALLY today is SCAN DAY!! 

Mixed feelings. Last time we got to this point blighted ovum was discovered. :cry:

We know it wont be the same this time as we already saw LOs HB at 6 week scan but still feel a little anxious.:shrug:

Also, at the 6 weeks scan she said I was measuring a few days less that I thought (4 or 5) but my dates don't have much margin for error so have been a little worried something was wrong... hope LO has caught up and had a growth spurt!

Hopefully I will be sharing a cute little photo later...


----------



## Kte

Anna: hope everything is okay, my friend fell when she was pregnant and all was okay, well she was brusied but baby 
Was fine! just remember lo is in a big protective sac of fluid, get your feet up and rest. :hugs:

Tryingtobecalm: good luck with your scan :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, how scary... good thing things are checking out okay so far, that DH is staying home to look after you, and that they are following up closely. :hugs:

Tryingtobecalm... good luck with your scan! I can't wait to see the pictures! (I know how nerve wracking scans can be after any kind of loss. Try to just remain calm and positive, as hard as that is.)


----------



## rose.

:hugs: Anna, hope everything is ok! 

Good luck for the scans girls :)


----------



## anna1986

Hey all
Had bubs checked on again this arvo n they finally managed to get the heartbeat as my little monkey kept wriggling! 
So glad alls ok


----------



## anna1986

And my little monkey has just moved properly so i could feel it


----------



## Finallytrying

Hi ladies, I am new to this thread but used to be on this forum a lot before I miscarried in April. But I am back Now due on march 18th, and so far eveything is looking good.


----------



## iprettii

Hi ladies, I am starting to worry.
Yes I know that all pregnancies are different but I can't help but remember around this time my last pregnancy I felt so many flutters and even light taps from my baby and this time around I'm not feeling ANYTHING. Granted last pregnancy I didn't start showing until my close to 7 months but this go around it seems like I'm actually getting smaller. I'm no longer sick with MS so I'm eating more but I don't know I just feel like something is wrong and I'm trying to hold on until my appointment on the 20th.


----------



## anna1986

Ipretti is it possible your placenta is at the front? 
Like you have said all pregnancies r different. I only just felt my 1st proper movement today n my placenta is at the front. Baby is still really tiny hun. Im sure alls ok xxx


----------



## iprettii

anna1986 said:


> Ipretti is it possible your placenta is at the front?
> Like you have said all pregnancies r different. I only just felt my 1st proper movement today n my placenta is at the front. Baby is still really tiny hun. Im sure alls ok xxx


Thanks Anna, I need all the encouraging words I could get. I don't think my placenta is in the front because I'm sure that's something they would have spoken to me about at my last scan appointment. I'm just going to continue to pray that all is well and hold on until my appointment next week.


----------



## anna1986

It such a difficult time between the 1st scan then waiting for movements isnt it. 
Ive been so worried for this last week but turns out babys doin fine 
Just look forward to your next appointment and hearing that heartbeat again. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Had my first midwife appointment today, didnt get to hear the heart beat as she said may not pick it up check. But i got some blood taken, my weight and height and few questions was there for an hour oh and a pee test.

Ryan did make the effort to come with me and i had to explain that we where now not together as she said oh ryan is your partner. I just looked at him holding my tears back and said we just broke up. She asked if he was going to be here through the pregnancy and help with the baby and i knew his answer. He did say yes. 

so all is good so far. Oh i did get a book to read and somethings to fill in like a healthy start where i get milk fruit and veg voutchers :d and at 29 weeks i should get something to fill out so i can get 500 pound :D i was happy to hear this because i have low income and it would be handy for the buggie and cot.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Iprettii, they may not have mentioned an anterior placenta even if you have one -I had one last time and they didn't mention it at my 12 week scan, I didn't find out until a scan at 17 weeks. Could you buy, rent, or borrow a Doppler? Might put tour mind at ease.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi all, not been on today and had a few pages to catch up on.

Anna - I'm sorry about your fall, must have been scary for you. Very happy that everything is ok with your bubba. Also yay for feeling a definite movement, I'm still waiting for mine but I occasionally get the odd thing that I think might of been peanut :)

Iprettii - I'm sure everything is fine with baby, but if you are really worried I would suggest getting checked out before you go for your standard appointment if for nothing else to out your mind at rest. Or as someone else suggested getting a doppler to try and find the hb yourself.

As for me, I went in for my suture today. It all went pretty well, I'm sore still in the lower tummy from my cervix being pulled about and now have some spotting which is normal and hopefully will only last for a few days. I plan on keeping my feet up for the best part of this week now. Wish I could feel peanut move or hear the hb so I know he/she is ok in there, I might have to invest in a doppler to put my mind at rest, as I don't have another appointment for 2 weeks now! Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry if I've missed anyone asking a question!


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Hi all, not been on today and had a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> Anna - I'm sorry about your fall, must have been scary for you. Very happy that everything is ok with your bubba. Also yay for feeling a definite movement, I'm still waiting for mine but I occasionally get the odd thing that I think might of been peanut :)
> 
> Iprettii - I'm sure everything is fine with baby, but if you are really worried I would suggest getting checked out before you go for your standard appointment if for nothing else to out your mind at rest. Or as someone else suggested getting a doppler to try and find the hb yourself.
> 
> As for me, I went in for my suture today. It all went pretty well, I'm sore still in the lower tummy from my cervix being pulled about and now have some spotting which is normal and hopefully will only last for a few days. I plan on keeping my feet up for the best part of this week now. Wish I could feel peanut move or hear the hb so I know he/she is ok in there, I might have to invest in a doppler to put my mind at rest, as I don't have another appointment for 2 weeks now! Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry if I've missed anyone asking a question!

It was a weird feeling like i was being prodded from inside like he/she was assuring me they r ok in there. Am pleased i felt it But as my placentas at the front i know it maybe a while til it happens again.
Glad all went well with your suture and glad your going to get lots of rest for this week! I have a cervix scan on the 25th oct to see if i need one. 
X


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the scan and don't forget if you're in any doubt about what they say, make sure you stick up for yourself and insist they either do the stitch or give you a second opinion. I'm sure they're giving you the scan because they're already prepared for the chance you might need one, but just in case they umm and arr about it!! I've been there and I'm glad I stood my ground about it.


----------



## trying2becalm

Scan went great!!!

Baby was moving - HB going - all present and correct! :happydance:

Soooo relieved after trying to prepare ourselves for the worst after last time. DH has to get his head round the fact we ARE actually having a baby now! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great scan pic hun so glad everything was as it should be, I bet that's a weight off your mind :)


----------



## trying2becalm

baby_maybe said:


> Great scan pic hun so glad everything was as it should be, I bet that's a weight off your mind :)

Massive relief!! Very excited now! :thumbup:


----------



## trying2becalm

Oh - and I was worried after the 6 week scan as she said I was about 4-5 days less than I thought but I was soo sure of my dates.

Today baby was bang on my dates so my EDD has not changed - hurrah!!

18th March 2013 :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

trying2becalm said:


> Scan went great!!!
> 
> Baby was moving - HB going - all present and correct! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo relieved after trying to prepare ourselves for the worst after last time. DH has to get his head round the fact we ARE actually having a baby now! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 475245

Congrats on the scan. What a fab pic xx


----------



## Amluro

I cant beleave i hit the second trimester,after almost 2 monhts feeling completly miserable im starting to feel better,thank god.
Yesterday we could hear the marvellous sound of our baby heartbeat, next thursday gonna have us,still a little bit nervious but definitly more relaxed....


----------



## paula181

:hi: all

I wanted to ask when you have felt your baby move was the movement quite high? As I am pretty sure I have felt movement, this is my 2nd pregnancy but I cant remember where I felt it last time :dohh:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Last pregnancy the first time I felt her it was off to the side, lower than my belly button definitely, but can't remember exactly where. This time I'm not sure ive felt the peanut yet, when when I do get the 'was it/ wasn't it' moments it's normally about halfway between my pubic bone and my belly button :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely pic Rachel!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies finally got a round to taking a pic of my 13 week bump!!
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## delilahtoday

trying2becalm said:


> Scan went great!!!
> 
> Baby was moving - HB going - all present and correct! :happydance:
> 
> Soooo relieved after trying to prepare ourselves for the worst after last time. DH has to get his head round the fact we ARE actually having a baby now! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 475245

Great scan picture!! So happy for you guys :)


----------



## Stelly

Wound up with an emergency scan when they couldn't find baby's heartbeat- all is well and we found out we are having a perfectly healthy little BOY! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Aw congrats xx


----------



## rose.

Yay a boy :D congratulations on the scans they're great pics :)

My Doppler arrived yesterday while I was at work and got taken to the post office :( so annoying when they do that! So I'm goin to pick it up tonight on my way home from work, luckily Wednesday is extended open hours! I had a horrible dream last night that I couldn't find the hb - I really really hope I can!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey everyone, ive got my first scan today hopefully i find out just how far along i am :D

Have a lovely day to xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Cherrybump said:


> Hey everyone, ive got my first scan today hopefully i find out just how far along i am :D
> 
> Have a lovely day to xxx


Hope all goes well. :kiss:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hopefully i can see something. And i would love to know my correct dates because i may only still be in the first tri :( lol so i will have to go looking for the apirl thread lol hopefully not. if i get a picture ill post it up xxx


----------



## anna1986

Good luck cherrybump xxx


----------



## anna1986

Rose - dont panic if u cant find the heart beat it took my midwife 15 mins to find my little one yesterday. Just go really slowly across your pubic bone n hopefully you will come across it xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck today cherrybump :)

Annoying about your doppler rose, I hate it when things go to the post office and you have to go out of your way to collect them! Good luck finding bubbas hb when you get it later.

I'm not feeling too bad today, after my surgery yesterday. Still a little sore which is to be expected and still spotting a bit, but it is definitely less than yesterday :) Just be nice to feel peanut now so i know everything is ok on the inside! :)


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna :) I know I might not find it but I'm so excited I really hope I do!! I've ordered sonoline b. I'll let u know how I get on!


----------



## skeet9924

Rose- you may also have to push a little harder.. Your heart beat will most likely interfere it will be a lot slower around 70.. Your lo hb should range from 130-170


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hello all. hope i get to stay with you all. first scan 2moro...its fair to say im a wreck!!:wacko:


----------



## rose.

Ive just found it and it's SO awesome :D kept moving between 134-150, was such a lovely sound :) I'm so glad I bought the Doppler, best investment ever!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Cute bump Skeet! So glad all is well Stelly, and congrats, boys are awesome!


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay for finding the hb rose :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im sorry to say that im now leaving the march group and heading into the Apirl group. I knew i must be about 9 weeks and it turns out im 10 weeks and 2 days and my new due date is the 8th of apirl. So i wish you all the best in the second tri guys and ill be there in a few weeks lol next scan ive got is in 2 weeks time for my 12 week scan xxxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww sorry you're leaving us, but very happy that your scan went well today :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay for finding the hb Rose! And have fun with the April mommies, Cherry, though I'd say you're welcome to stay around here too. :) Last time I was due November 15 and ended up with an October baby, so you very well could still have a March baby!


----------



## Mahoghani

Starting to feel my first little flutters. :happydance: Only when I'm laying very still on my left side right after drinking something sugary like orange juice... But still. Definitely there. :D So excited!!!


----------



## Stelly

Mahoghani said:


> Starting to feel my first little flutters. :happydance: Only when I'm laying very still on my left side right after drinking something sugary like orange juice... But still. Definitely there. :D So excited!!!

Oh how exciting!! :happydance: I'm jealous! I can't feel flutters yet. I just feel like I've got lightening striking my hoo-hah cause my wee one likes to stomp on my cervix according to Dr. and ultrasound lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Mahoghani said:


> Starting to feel my first little flutters. :happydance: Only when I'm laying very still on my left side right after drinking something sugary like orange juice... But still. Definitely there. :D So excited!!!

That's great :) I'm still waiting for the 'that was definitely it' moment, but I'm sure I've felt the odd flutter. It's so faint and random though I still can't be sure! Waiting for the definite kick feeling :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks guys. I will keep on reading the post as i never know i may even end up coming early lol. 


xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

You should cherry, some of the girls that are due mid-late march might end up being so late they have their babies in April anyway!


----------



## rose.

I've got heartburn :( its horrible, can't get rid of it! Looks like sickness is going to be replaced by another horrible symptom lol!

Worth it though for my little lemon :) can't believe I've got someone the size of a lemon in there!!


----------



## anna1986

Oh rose i feel for you heart burn is horrible i had that alot in my last pregnancy.

AFM - still suffering with the morning sickness and gagging randomly am convince my whole house smells which mkes me gag. My mum even came round yest N cleaned from top to bottom which hasnt helped lol my DH and mum assures me it doesnt smell.
Cant believe im 15 weeks today! Exciting. Got just over 2 weeks til i find out weather squirt is a boy or girl. What does everyone ink of the name bella?
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## sportysgirl

I have had heartburn this week too! Its horrid! Horray for Lemon!

I love the name Bella! 

I am still feeling really tired, looking forward to a burst of energy!


----------



## AmyB1978

baby_maybe said:


> That's great :) I'm still waiting for the 'that was definitely it' moment, but I'm sure I've felt the odd flutter. It's so faint and random though I still can't be sure! Waiting for the definite kick feeling :)

I am right there with you... have felt things randomly for awhile now that I am PRETTY sure are the baby but am still not completely convinced!


----------



## bkay77

:pink::blue:Today is GENDER DAY!!! :blue::pink:

They gave me an 80% positive guess at 12 weeks that its a little girl. I cant wait to see if they were right. Plus, Ill finally get to buy some stuff. Today is a good day :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay!!!! Bkay!!!! You will have to let us know and post updated pictures!!! I am excited for you! Our next ultrasound is Monday and we are hoping to find out then as well!!!


----------



## rose.

I LOVE bella! One of my girls names is Isabella which would be shortened to Bella :)

So jealous of those finding out the sex already, I've got another 6 weeks! Although I'm sure it will come around quickly, the last 4 weeks seem to have flown!


----------



## boxxey

I have nasty heartburn, some bouts of sickness and my nose is super sensitive lol, i cant wsit to find out what im having i have 2 boys and 2 girls so either or will be ok


----------



## anna1986

Yeah me n hubby love bella was thinking maybe isabella but then thought we would always shorten it to bella anyways. Am really stuck with boy names though.


----------



## rose.

We have decided on Alfie for a boy, we both love it :) we will actually be more stuck if we have a girl as we have a few names to choose from and we don't agree on our favourite lol!


----------



## Kte

I don't know if we will find out, unless its obvious and can't be avoided! I quite liked the surprise but at the same time it would be handy. We are completly stuck with names this time around, last time OH knew instantly. I'd be super stuck on boys names.


----------



## bkay77

ITS A GIRL! :pink::pink::pink::pink:

When they told me at 12w3d, that they were almost 100% sure I was having a little girl, I was skeptical. Even after they said, they are only wrong 2-3 times a year, I still thought there was no way to tell that early. But they were totally right LOL

My appointment went great! Since this is baby #3, my appointments go pretty quickly. I never have any big questions to ask or anything. So we did an ultrasound, took some measurements and all looked fabulous. Baby is measuring a day or two big, but thats always normal for me. The scan pictures are much blurrier this time around, so Im not gonna bother posting them. They dont really look like anything. Im glad I have video of the actual ultrasound though.

It was discovered I have an anterior placenta, so that kinda sucks :(

I also asked for my NT scan results. They dont call you with them, unless something is wrong. So I knew they were okay, but I wanted to know exact numbers. My tri 18 risk was 1/10,000 and my Downs risk was 1/8,300. NT fold was 1.2mm. We are so thrilled with that!!! :happydance:

Cant wait to find out what all you ladies are having!!


----------



## Stelly

Aw Bkay yay!!! :happydance: how exciting!!! you have any names you like ?

we are team blue and are naming him Solomon Garn :D

Oh Im so.happy for you! Cant wait till the other ladies start telling.us their teams !


----------



## bkay77

Thanks Stelly! Right now our #1 name is Noelle. But I'm still unsure. I love my daughters name so much, Im having a hard time finding another that I love as much. It kinda feels like Im just picking leftover names for our new little girl. Hopefully "the one" will pop out at me soon. Love your name for your little boy!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: bkay :)

We're most likely going to stay team :yellow: (of course that will depend on willpower on the day!), but I'm really excited to see what everyone else is having :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

I wanna find out and ryan doesnt so im not sure if ill just leave it because if i find out its a boy ill be over the moon and id have a hard time keeping it to myself with a huge cheesey on my face. 

But i do have my names choosen Luke for a boy and Paige for a girl lol I did have a list but ryan score most of them off


----------



## baby_maybe

See with us I'm not that fussed about finding out but DH keeps saying he wants to even though we agreed a while ago that we wouldn't! I don't think I'll give in though, he'll have to wait for the surprise in march :haha:


----------



## anna1986

Turns out what i thought was the babies hb on my doppler the other day was my placenta:dohh: im so stupid lol
I know baby was ok as docs checked twice the other day ( thats wen they told me the noise i thought was bubs was actually my placenta) so am a bit disappointed i have my doppler but cant find babys hb. I know its prob coz i have an anterior placenta as it took the midwife 15 mins to find it the other day n they know what their listening for! Just feel disappointed!

Congrats bkay on ur scan xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh that's disappointing Anna, but at least you know baby is fine too :) I'm sure it won't be much longer before you can find it yourself.

I'm still going back and forth on the whole doppler thing. On one hand I want to get one because I don't have another appointment for a couple of weeks and want to know everything is fine, but on the other I'm worried that I'll get one and won't be able to find the hb and completely freak out about it. If the latter were the case I think it would have a negative effect on my already anxious state recently! I think once I can feel this little peanut moving I'll feel so much better.


----------



## bkay77

anna1986 said:


> Turns out what i thought was the babies hb on my doppler the other day was my placenta:dohh: im so stupid lol
> I know baby was ok as docs checked twice the other day ( thats wen they told me the noise i thought was bubs was actually my placenta) so am a bit disappointed i have my doppler but cant find babys hb. I know its prob coz i have an anterior placenta as it took the midwife 15 mins to find it the other day n they know what their listening for! Just feel disappointed!
> 
> Congrats bkay on ur scan xxxx

I have an anterior placenta too. You have to push HARD to find it. I find its easier for me, to eat something to get baby moving, then I push down a little with one hand, then use the dopper with the other hand(right next to the other hand) and just push the wand down pretty hard. The doppler has skin, tissue and a big fat placenta to get through. You will find it, it just takes practice to figure out the best way to find for you. :) Good luck


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya ladies
i'm due march 24th 2013.
thought i'd pot on and say hi


----------



## baby_maybe

littlesteph said:


> Hiya ladies
> i'm due march 24th 2013.
> thought i'd pot on and say hi

Welcome :wave:


----------



## littlesteph

thank you

how is everyone tonight


----------



## rose.

This is probably a stupid question but how do you know that you're hearing the placenta not the hb?


----------



## skeet9924

There are some good videos on you tube you can watch that will help you...the placenta sounds a bit more like a wooshing noise and the baby hb sounds more like a galloping horse..it sounds a lot like yours but way faster... I have an anterior placenta and have been able to find it. But I have to push pretty hard and its still low by my pubic bone. I've only once been able to actually listen to it once for more then 30 sec as baby tends to move away pretty quick. I think the baby was sleeping the time I got to listen to it for a few minutes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrNA8_JAsms

the fast beat is the babies and the slower noise in the back ground is hers .. hope this helps


----------



## starzz

congrats Bkay! so exciting!!!
We have our scan on oct.5th; cant wait!


----------



## Amluro

We have our us today and it went very good, baby looks great and we are blue team,we are very shocked since we have 3 little girls and this is gonna be our 4th baby....so exiting...


----------



## Stelly

Amluro said:


> We have our us today and it went very good, baby looks great and we are blue team,we are very shocked since we have 3 little girls and this is gonna be our 4th baby....so exiting...

Aw how exciting! Congrats Amluro!


----------



## wanting2more

Gratz on the mummies who found out what they're having! And gratz to the ones who have the willpower to wait lol.

I finally popped! Woot, still sooo excited to find out the sex in about 4wks time!


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Oh that's disappointing Anna, but at least you know baby is fine too :) I'm sure it won't be much longer before you can find it yourself.
> 
> I'm still going back and forth on the whole doppler thing. On one hand I want to get one because I don't have another appointment for a couple of weeks and want to know everything is fine, but on the other I'm worried that I'll get one and won't be able to find the hb and completely freak out about it. If the latter were the case I think it would have a negative effect on my already anxious state recently! I think once I can feel this little peanut moving I'll feel so much better.

Yeah i kinda wish i hadnt bothered tbh, although i think im goin to have a try again later but if i still struggle to find it im going to leave it til after i get bk from my holiday to try again.



bkay77 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Turns out what i thought was the babies hb on my doppler the other day was my placenta:dohh: im so stupid lol
> I know baby was ok as docs checked twice the other day ( thats wen they told me the noise i thought was bubs was actually my placenta) so am a bit disappointed i have my doppler but cant find babys hb. I know its prob coz i have an anterior placenta as it took the midwife 15 mins to find it the other day n they know what their listening for! Just feel disappointed!
> 
> Congrats bkay on ur scan xxxx
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too. You have to push HARD to find it. I find its easier for me, to eat something to get baby moving, then I push down a little with one hand, then use the dopper with the other hand(right next to the other hand) and just push the wand down pretty hard. The doppler has skin, tissue and a big fat placenta to get through. You will find it, it just takes practice to figure out the best way to find for you. :) Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks yeah i think im going to try this afternoon when my little girl has her nap but if i still struggle imgoing to leave it a week and try again then. Its so frustrating. 
Although when the midwife and doc found it the hb didnt sound like gallopping horses it sounded like a faster version of my placenta but they were certian it was baby so now i dont no what to listen for. Doesnt help my doppler dont have a counter on it.
Am thinking if i dont hear it by week 18 then im just sending my doppler back as it will cause me to much worry. Xx


----------



## rose.

Ah I see! Thanks for the info :)


----------



## anna1986

Busy day ahead got my toddler music lesson this morning then a playdate at soft play. 
Then my little girl is of to her nannies for the night so i can do all the packing for our holiday on sunday


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats to the ladies who found out they are team blue and team pink today!!!

Anna, at least you know LO is okay... and knowing it took the midwife, who is so experienced, so long to find the HB must be reassuring too... she's done it a lot more than you and probably has a better doppler!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## rose.

When I found mine I could only find it in one specific place pointing the Doppler in one specific direction - and I don't think I've got an anterior placenta so it is a lot harder to find than you'd think! Sure you will get there in the end :) I've decided not to use mine too often as I think if I can't find it on a particular day I'll panic! And it did take a very long time to find


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to share my bump picture from this week... I saw this somewhere and thought it was a cute idea... happened to have an orange around this week and am hoping to keep it up. 

Please excuse the exhausted look on my face, DH took this yesterday morning and I am usually feeling pretty nauseated and tired in the mornings. I saw the picture and was like, WOW, I look exhausted... DH said I have looked pretty exhausted for a few weeks now! Guess I am still waiting for that burst of energy/lack of sickness that comes in 2nd tri! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01572.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9









DSC01561.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_maybe

Cute bump pic Amy :) I haven't taken any yet, mainly because what I have is not really bump, more like podge :haha: If I recall last pregnancy I didn't properly start showing until over 20 weeks and i was slimmer then than I am now, so it might take a while this time round!


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> Congrats to the ladies who found out they are team blue and team pink today!!!
> 
> Anna, at least you know LO is okay... and knowing it took the midwife, who is so experienced, so long to find the HB must be reassuring too... she's done it a lot more than you and probably has a better doppler!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!

Yeah i know lo is ok just frustrating as wanna check. Im going away sunday until the following mon so will try once im home again. I have a scan on the 29th too to check on lo.



rose. said:


> When I found mine I could only find it in one specific place pointing the Doppler in one specific direction - and I don't think I've got an anterior placenta so it is a lot harder to find than you'd think! Sure you will get there in the end :) I've decided not to use mine too often as I think if I can't find it on a particular day I'll panic! And it did take a very long time to find

yeah isuppise baby is still very tiny n only has a little heart. All i keep finding n hearing is my placenta and my heartbeat! Ive decided not to try again until iget bk of holiday on the 24th so hopefully by then ill find it. 


AFM - i threw up again this morning :( really hoping this stops soon! Xx


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear you've been Ill :( I haven't been sick for a few days but am feeling a bit dodgy today so don't want to speak too soon.


----------



## JLilli

I keep waiting for the ms to go away and my energy to return, I'm 14w 1d and I'm feeling almost as sick as ever. MS better but never went away and my allergies are terrible as well which isn't helping. In someways I'm grateful to feel sick because I haven't heard baby's hb or felt any flutters yet so it's a small reassurance that everything is going well in there. 

Anyone else still feeling pretty terrible with ms and headaches?


----------



## bkay77

*Anna*- Have you listened to YouTube videos of dopplers, so you get a good idea what sound to look for? This is a really good one. She has the same doppler I do. The last 1/3 of the video, she shows all the different sounds (ie: artery, placenta, her heartbeat, baby) so you can tell the difference. I think she was around 10 weeks here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM

Here is one with the doppler you are using

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8iINQwqK3k


----------



## AmyB1978

JLilli, I am right there with you, waiting for the nausea and fatigue to go away. With you as well on the allergies. :hugs:

Hope we are both feeling better soon!


----------



## anna1986

Bkay thanks for posting the videos :)
I actually came on to say after 20 mins of poking around i found my lo hb sounding like a Very fast train lol only for a few seconds but im happy :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Well done for finding your lo hb today Anna :happydance:

No real sickness for me anymore although I do still gag most mornings when I brush my teeth and I still have next to no appetite. I manage to get my three meals a day in, but if I didn't make myself eat it I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Lou1234

No work for me today as I have been feeling rough. I woke up not feeling great - a few smells in my flat made me feel sick. I got ready for work, got to the lift in my flats and did my trick of sneezing and bang - sick time! You should have seen me run down the hall to my flat! Dumped my bag on the floor and straight to the bathroom! 

I didn't feel any better after so called in sick. There was no way I could sit on the tube for over an hour just in case I was sick again. 

Midwife appointment on Tues! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## skeet9924

I've only had a few bouts of sickness, but i'm still exhausted!!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I haven't been physically sick in 3 days now. Still feel like poo, but haven't actually BEEN sick. And Thursday I was actually hungry for the first time in 6 weeks! I can't tell you how excited that makes me. I hope this keeps up and isn't a fluke!

I'm still completely exhausted though--I get home from work about 430 and by 5 I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## Kte

Sickness and tiredness is bad at the mo for me as well, it peaks and dips with the sickness and strength of smells. I'm quite hungry still but after I have eaten I have such nasty after tastes :(


----------



## trying2becalm

baby_maybe said:


> Oh that's disappointing Anna, but at least you know baby is fine too :) I'm sure it won't be much longer before you can find it yourself.
> 
> I'm still going back and forth on the whole doppler thing. On one hand I want to get one because I don't have another appointment for a couple of weeks and want to know everything is fine, but on the other I'm worried that I'll get one and won't be able to find the hb and completely freak out about it. If the latter were the case I think it would have a negative effect on my already anxious state recently! I think once I can feel this little peanut moving I'll feel so much better.

I am the same - going to try and resist for now...



littlesteph said:


> Hiya ladies
> i'm due march 24th 2013.
> thought i'd pot on and say hi

Yeay! Thats my Birthday! Welcome :happydance:

AFM: I am still having my moments of nausea and urging sometimes but not too bad. I take some comfort in it actually. 
Just soooooo tired!! :sleep:
Told my team at work this week and it is so nice now to not have a secret - plus I can just let my belly hang out :thumbup:
not that I am to big yet - I think my uterus is ust pushing my flab up and out :haha:

Next appointment is with the midwife on 2nd Oct so hoping that comes round quick as we should get to hear the heartbeat.
Then 2 weeks after we are on holiday for 2 weeks and then 20 week scan when we come back. 

We have decided we want to find out the sex so quite excited about the next scan!

At the moment we like Charlie or Harry for a boy OR Rosie or Jessica for a girl. 

Right - off out for a swim now. Catch up later! :flower:


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies how are you all doing? :flower:

xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey ladies, I've been super sick this week and was in the hospital yesterday with a 103 fever. :( it took three people to find baby's hb and I was totally freaking out since my Dr found it so easily at 12 weeks. Thankfully the Dr found it, it was just still quite low, only a little above my pubic bone. It was right around 160, I was so relieved! Thankfully my fever has broken and I'm on the mend. Last week my LO Connor had an ear infection, and earlier in the week I had pink eye - it's been a rough couple weeks! It's like as soon as my ms improved everything else went to craps! Hope you all are great!


----------



## rose.

Sounds like you've had a tough time, take care of yourself glad youre on the mend :)


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Came down with a cold yesterday n feeling really poorly :-( cant even take anything as paracetamol makes me gag as soon as it goes nr my mouth :( 
I wont be on now until next monday as were off on holiday for a week! 
Hope u all have a lovely week n ill catch up when im home xxx


----------



## Mahoghani

Since I got pregnant I've had the stomach flu twice and a bronchial infection even though I quit smoking. :( I work in a hospital so I catch everything that goes around. My sympathies ladies hope everyone feels better soon.:flower:


----------



## rose.

Enjoy the holiday Anna :)

My husband just made me a perfect bacon sandwich and brought it up to me in bed :) its very rare for him to do something like that so I made the most of it :)


----------



## Kte

:hugs: mrs AJ - hope you feeling better now and no more nasties come your way, or your Lo's 

Enjoy the holiday Anna :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

hey all!
i hope you all are doing well, i got an Angel Sounds doppler and heard babys heartbeat! it was amazing. my next ultrasound is 20 weeks and i find out the gender!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs. AJ said:


> Hey ladies, I've been super sick this week and was in the hospital yesterday with a 103 fever. :( it took three people to find baby's hb and I was totally freaking out since my Dr found it so easily at 12 weeks. Thankfully the Dr found it, it was just still quite low, only a little above my pubic bone. It was right around 160, I was so relieved! Thankfully my fever has broken and I'm on the mend. Last week my LO Connor had an ear infection, and earlier in the week I had pink eye - it's been a rough couple weeks! It's like as soon as my ms improved everything else went to craps! Hope you all are great!

Sorry you've been poorly mrs aj, hope youllbe on the mend soon :hugs:



anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Came down with a cold yesterday n feeling really poorly :-( cant even take anything as paracetamol makes me gag as soon as it goes nr my mouth :(
> I wont be on now until next monday as were off on holiday for a week!
> Hope u all have a lovely week n ill catch up when im home xxx

:hugs: hope you feel better soon Anna, have a lovely time away on holiday :)



rose. said:


> Enjoy the holiday Anna :)
> 
> My husband just made me a perfect bacon sandwich and brought it up to me in bed :) its very rare for him to do something like that so I made the most of it :)

Yay for hubby and the bacon sandwich, my DH currently has our roast cooking away and it smells yummy :)



heaveneats said:


> hey all!
> i hope you all are doing well, i got an Angel Sounds doppler and heard babys heartbeat! it was amazing. my next ultrasound is 20 weeks and i find out the gender!

Hi :wave: well done for finding Lo's hb on your doppler, that must have been exciting. My 20 weeks scan isn't until the 16th October, but I'm already super excited for it :)


AFM - I had another trip to maternity ts afternoon. Had been feeling a bit sore and achey in the lower back and tummy and thought I'd better get checked. They sent some blood and a swab off to be tested for infection so I have to wait for the results to come back, but my urine was clear. The midwife sis actually manage to find peanuts hb on the doppler today, only very briefly but it was definitely there :) Also I'm pretty sure I felt peanut move earlier, so yay :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My 20 week scan isn't until November. We decided to schedule a private gender scan at 16 weeks instead of waiting!! We were planning on doing a 3d scan later in the pregnancy anyway with the same place, and we get a killer deal if we do them together! Definitely worth it!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds good Athena :thumbup: I can get a private scan here if I want, but we have to travel fairly far for it so I don't think it's worth it for the gender scan, although I might be tempted to travel for a 3d scan a bit later on in the pregnancy :)


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, Hope everyone is doing well!
Im fine :)
I didnt eat my dinner last night. Lamb roast made me GAG.
(It used to be my favourite, sunday roast before I was pregnant)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm feeling much better today now the antibiotics have kicked in. Hope the MS eases soon for those of you still suffering. Mine finally eased up at 13 weeks, though I've still got the e food aversions. Starting to feel more definite movement the past couple days :dance:


----------



## skeet9924

Last night was the first night I didnt take my ms pill before bed...and I wasn't sick in the morning..so I think as long as I get a good nights sleep I'm good now. I still am turned off by certain foods though..chicken is my least fav right now


----------



## iprettii

hey ladies, just checking in.

Last week I was feeling very sad because I just didn't feel pregnant at all, I have a slight nausea feeling but thats it, but I think the last 2 nights while laying on my belly going to sleep I felt baby move/kick so my mood has been better, thankfully.

Anyway to Mrs Aj I hope you are doing better now, my LO had an ear infection a few weeks ago while I was battling severe morning sickness so I know that being sick and having a sick little one is a battle.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

I'm coming over from a different March thread who's members have gone MIA. I heard about this thread from a couple lovely ladies who moved here earlier (thx *baby_maybe* and *sportys*). I've read through many pages of your posts and everyone seems super nice and supportive! I'd love to join you all and ride this wave together through birth - I hope there is room for one more! :flower:

My due date is March 7th and I'm 34 (turn 35 two weeks before due date); DH is 41 and we've been together for almost 9 years (married for 3). We live on the east coast of the US but we travel a lot to see family and friends in Cali, TX and Europe; though of course that will slow down for a while starting in December!! :happydance:

I've had several scans, including a first trimester screen to test for downs and trisomy, and all have been good - baby's healthy. :baby: We are now eagerly awaiting our 20 week scan when we will hopefully find out the gender! I cannot wait :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome to the thread hun :)


----------



## rose.

Welcome, always nice when new ladies join! :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone.

I found a little solution to my problem with smells when I'm on the tube (I was off work on Friday as felt sick for most of the days. Smells were really making me feel sick that day). I picked up strawberry hand cleanse gel from The Body Shop over the weekend. Kind of wished I'd picked some up 2 months ago though! I don't completely cover my hands with the stuff but put a tiny bit on the back of my hand. If a smell hits me while I'm travelling I just lift my hand to my nose and smell strawberries!

My husband did point out I'll probably go off the smell by next week though and he is probably right! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's a good idea though Lou, if I still had really bad smell aversions I'd probably try something like that too :)


----------



## Mahoghani

Always room for one more. :) Welcome.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies I had an official hormonal moment yesterday. I cooked a dinner for oh ( I rarely cook because I suck at it) well the meal that I thought turned out oh claimed he didn't like it.. I started crying at the table and had to go to the washroom to pull myself together.. Even while I was crying I knew I was being silly cause oh never likes my cooking that is why he cooks but I was still so hurt and upset.. Usually I laugh it off and just tell him to cook..


----------



## JLilli

Hey ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend, I had some relief from my ms this weekend only felt mildly sick a couple times and had good energy most of the weekend. Of course I'm not feeling well again this morning, my hubby says I must be allergic to work haha. I am 14w 4d and ready for ms to be gone.

I had an OB appt on Friday which was nearly pointless. My OB spent less than 5 mins in the room with me after I moved up my appointment at their request and then waited over an hour to see the doc. She only listened to baby's hb for 3-5 seconds and never told me the heart rate, just said "sounds good". I practically had to grab her on her way out the door to ask 1 question, which she barely answered. After she walked out she rushed back in with a lab slip (for the wrong lab) and just left. I had to stop a nurse in the hall to ask what it was for. She explained it was just for a urinalysis because I've been on antibiotics for a uti and then gave me the correct form. 

Needless to say I'm a bit frustrated. I don't mind the waiting in the office so much but I would like the doc to slow down and spend a couple more mins with me so I feel like she is actually doing her job. I feel like even if there was something wrong with my pregnancy she'd never know because she doesn't take the time to check. 

Ok, I'm done venting. How are you ladies today?


----------



## skeet9924

Jlili- so sorry you had such a crap experience. Is there anyway you would want or can switch to a midwife. I personally have an ob cause I've had so many previous issues that I like the hospital care. Many of my friends highly recommend midwives because they tend to be more personal and take more time with you. If you decide to stick with the ob, let the ob know at your next appt that you felt ignored and rushed. Maybe the ob was having a bad day


----------



## JLilli

Skeet- Unfortunately I have to go with an OB because of my insurance, it won't pay for a midwife. The doc was in a hurry to get to the hospital and she was running behind, which I only knew because they asked me to move my appointment up. This is the 2nd appointment in a row she has rushed me, last appointment was my first ultrasound which lasted less than 5 mins. I don't mind waiting and I understand if you need to get to the hospital but maybe she's just too overbooked and maybe they should have moved my appointment to another day. My hubby wants me to change OB's and I might...I'm seriously not a needy patient, I don't have many questions or concerns and I'm ok with not chatting at the appointment but I don't feel like I'm even getting adequate care. oh well...on a happy note we're paying for a private u/s next Friday to find out the gender early, SO excited for that!


----------



## Lou1234

JLilli said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend, I had some relief from my ms this weekend only felt mildly sick a couple times and had good energy most of the weekend. Of course I'm not feeling well again this morning, my hubby says I must be allergic to work haha. I am 14w 4d and ready for ms to be gone.
> 
> Ok, I'm done venting. How are you ladies today?

Sorry - I edited your post a bit for this quote.

Glad you had some relief from your ms. Funny comment from your husband but I think for me there is some truth. I feel better at weekends. I've put it down to two things. One, I probably graze more food wise at the weekend as I'm often at home. Hungry, have a slice of bread or a yogurt. At work there aren't always these things to hand.

Second one is my commute into work. If I'm feeling sick on the tube and need to be sick there is nowhere to go! No toilet or bins. I was off sick on Friday, felt mostly ok at the weekend but this morning I felt ill again. I wonder if deep down I'm nervous about the journey and needing to be sick while I'm commuting.


----------



## Kte

Lou1234 said:


> JLilli said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope you all had a good weekend, I had some relief from my ms this weekend only felt mildly sick a couple times and had good energy most of the weekend. Of course I'm not feeling well again this morning, my hubby says I must be allergic to work haha. I am 14w 4d and ready for ms to be gone.
> 
> Ok, I'm done venting. How are you ladies today?
> 
> Sorry - I edited your post a bit for this quote.
> 
> Glad you had some relief from your ms. Funny comment from your husband but I think for me there is some truth. I feel better at weekends. I've put it down to two things. One, I probably graze more food wise at the weekend as I'm often at home. Hungry, have a slice of bread or a yogurt. At work there aren't always these things to hand.
> 
> Second one is my commute into work. If I'm feeling sick on the tube and need to be sick there is nowhere to go! No toilet or bins. I was off sick on Friday, felt mostly ok at the weekend but this morning I felt ill again. I wonder if deep down I'm nervous about the journey and needing to be sick while I'm commuting.Click to expand...

I agree, I do take what feels like 100s of things to munch on at work to help but at home there is more variety to ease my sickness and I'm not stuck if I run out. Commute wise I have to catch two busses and when I'm really tired and feeling very sick I just dare not risk it! this is the third week in a row I have had at least one day off, I'm not a good being off work person, although Sunday was really bad for sickness so oh can't tease me about skiving at least!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Jlilli, if you're not comfortable with your OB, seriously consider switching! I did this during my first pregnancy, and was so glad I did. I got a great recommendation from a friend and was much happier.


----------



## skeet9924

Jlil- so jealous of the early scan to find out the gender.. Mine isn't until oct 30th. I originally didn't want to know the gender but oh really does so he's had his foot down about it. So now that I've come to terms with knowing the gender I'm getting pretty excited :). 

Ladies that are still feeling sick- I started to feel a bit better around 13 weeks now at 14 weeks I feel way better.. I still get the odd bout of nausea but for the most part I feel great., had a lot of energy this weekend too, I got a lot done around the house. I still have some food aversions and some smells still trigger my nausea but over all feeling great.. Had to find the hb last night cause I didn't believe I was still preg.. Hope all you ladies start to get relief soon!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi ladies, I just have to share some good news! We had our 16 week ultrasound today and all looks good. We also found out we are having a...

:pink:

They did tell us it is still early on but both the Dr and Tech seem pretty confidant we are team pink!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay Amy, congrats on the girl!


----------



## Stelly

Congrats AmyB!!! :D Its fun to FINALLY be able to buy baby clothes!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Amy!!!


----------



## sharnw

Amy Congrats for :pink:
I so cant wait to find out what Im having, So I can start baby shopping :cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: Amy :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you all for the warm welcome :flower: I've continued reading your previous posts and it feels SO GOOD to read that many of you went through all the same symptoms that I did!!! At the time I felt so out of whack. Now I know it is "normal".

*Lou* - I discovered a similar cure with orange peel extract! I bought a small bottle of it (the essential oil) and would put a drop on my wrists so when a wave of nausea hit me, I would smell it. My doc recommended squeezing orange peels but who carries orange peels around!!! I'm glad you found something that helpsI had terrible nausea wake up through falling asleep for weeks 6-9. It was awful!

*skeet* - my DH used to be the cook too and he'd eat my food like I served him astronaut goop!!! It would upset me as well. I cannot even imagine dealing with that while pregnant!! Big hugs to you :hugs: Crying at the table is a good reaction in my book - I probably would have thrown a plate at my DH :dohh: :haha:

*Jlilli* - I feel like so many doctors today are like that - it's sad :nope: I'm sorry you felt rushed and were left confused. That's not fair. I definitely recommend researching some docs around you. I just moved to the PA/NJ border (from NorCal) and used healthgrades.com and vitals.com to read about the local docs before I chose a couple to meet. I think you're in Cali right? So you should have a good Yelp database too. You'll want someone you trust and like at your side in the hospital. And I hope your nausea goes away soon!!! That stuff is awful :hugs:

*AmyB* - congrats on the great u/s appointment! How awesome to know the gender. I cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

bkay77 said:


> I wish I could fully explain how totally, and utterly exhausted I am. But words cannot do it justice. My 4 year old has been fighting bedtime with a vengeance, so its close to 9pm before she finally falls asleep, then hubs and I want a couple hours to do our adult stuff (ie: Watch True Blood, etc) So its 11 or 12 before I finally fall asleep myself. Only to wake up every 45 minutes to go pee, and then the kids start stirring at 5:45, and wake up for good by 6:15am. Then I am up all day chasing them around the house.... Pregnant. Tired. Sick. Exhausted.
> 
> I feel like a zombie

I know you posted this a while ago but I just wanted to say that simply reading your post made me exhausted!!!! You poor thing!

Also, I do like Noelle...as long as you don't spell it Noel and use it for a girl as I find THAT super confusing :wacko:


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_maybe* - sorry to read that you are still having trouble with the mystery bleeding! I do hope they figure it out!!! At least everything is looking great regardless and that is what matters in the end. :hugs: How is the lower back pain? Have you gotten the blood results yet?

*anna* - DH and I wanted a name that shortens into Bella and we tried really hard but his last name ends in an "ah" sound so Bella + his last name sounds too singsongy. We finally gave up on it but we both LOVE it! :thumbup: Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


I'm all caught up now with all the posts. Quite a read! All the gender scans got me SO excited and we don't have ours until Oct 18 (20 weeks). THEN, we decided that we'll have the monographer put the news in an envelope and we're going to open it in some special way. Haven't figured out our big reveal plans yet. It all seems SO far away!!! But I know the time will fly&#8230;the last 4 weeks have blown by for sure...


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz Amy!

Ive booked my next scan 15th oct, soooo excited! Had a midwife and doc appt today. Bub is great! Lots of definate movement. Looks like my date might be brought forward around a week! Yay early is awesome lol. I was also told because of the size jump in my bubs i have to have an extra scan at 34wks to check size to determine whether i might need a c-section....so scary. Fingers crossed not needed and i dont go much passed 38wks!


----------



## baby_maybe

MrsChezek said:


> *baby_maybe* - sorry to read that you are still having trouble with the mystery bleeding! I do hope they figure it out!!! At least everything is looking great regardless and that is what matters in the end. :hugs: How is the lower back pain? Have you gotten the blood results yet?

Thanks hun, luckily the mystery bleeding had stopped, for now at least. Still getting the lower back pain, but I think it might just be a muscle/ligament issue rather than anything sinister. Haven't heard anything from the hospital so far about the tests, but normally if you don't hear then it means they were clear or they just haven't had them back yet. Things can take a while on the nhs sometimes!!


----------



## skeet9924

Mrschez- I love the idea of the envelope!! That's an amazing idea!!! My oh is so impatient with surprises they he'd probably open it before we left the hospital.. He's not good with surprises. He's the only man I've ever condoned shopping on Christmas eve.. Our first year together he kept trying to give me my gifts early by the time Christmas came I pretty much knew what he was giving me cause he kept dropping obvious hints :haha:


----------



## paula181

Aww I love the envelope surprise :dance:

I am doing the Gender Reveal cake surprise and having a meal and revealing to everyone at the same time, I am sooooo excited and I can have cake........BONUS!! hehe :yipee:

xx


----------



## rose.

The envelope and cake ideas are so good! I'm really tempted to have a little party now when we find out!! :)


----------



## JLilli

Thanks ladies, for all the support about my frustrating doctor's appt last Friday. 

Congrats Amy on team :pink: 

I can't wait, only 10 more days and we should know the gender! These last 2 weeks of waiting to find out seem never ending!


----------



## Lou1234

Congrats on :pink: Amy.

I've just got back from my midwife appointment. She listened to the heartbeat! She did warn me it might take some time to find but within 10-20 secs there it was! I'm so. So happy right now! 

Got my Down Syndrome blood test result - 1:11000 which is low risk. Blood pressure etc all ok. Plus work said I didn't have to spend over an hour each way to work for 2 hours so I'm chilling at home! :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

Hi all just checked in and caught up!
Wow congrats on the pink bump amy! I can wait to find out.
Hope everyones ok
My holiday is going well. Weather better than the uk :) having a lovely time with my hubby n little girl :)


----------



## Lou1234

Glad you are having a good holiday! Still sunny for me but it is starting to get a bit colder.


----------



## katyblot

Hi all!

Taken me a while to catch up on everyone's news, as hadn't been on for a bit!

Hope those of u still feeling sick start to feel better soon! Had a bit of a yucky feeling day today, but think that was more due to the fact I am so tired! 

Anna - hope ur having great hol, where hav u gone to? 

To the new ladies - welcome!

And to those of u who have had gender scans - congrats! 

Think we will b staying team yellow, like we did with our daughter. I loved the surprise! Unless it is really obvious on our 20week scan, which is on 19th Oct, feels so long to wait!
Next midwife appt is next thurs, and shud b able to hear heartbeat then - exciting!


----------



## anna1986

Ibiza @ katy xx


----------



## skeet9924

:( I feel like my gender scan is so far away !! Come on OCT 30th!!! lol


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hello there :) 
Im due 22nd March....
xxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

welcome!!!


----------



## sharnw

Wohoo! My doppler arrived! And I tried it right away lol.
Took about 5 minutes, but I found babies HB :yipee:
149BPM :D


----------



## skeet9924

Great news sharn!! Are you going to find out the gender or stay team yellow?


----------



## sharnw

Hey skeet, yes on the 29th october I wil find out ;)


----------



## Kte

We have a scan on the 29th Oct too :flower:


----------



## anna1986

I cant wait for my gender scan 10 days to go


----------



## skeet9924

Omg sharn mine is on the 30th!! I originally wanted to not know but oh is so set on knowing that I'm actually getting excited to know


----------



## paula181

I have just got my My results 1 in 48000 :dance:

xx


----------



## iprettii

skeet9924 said:


> :( I feel like my gender scan is so far away !! Come on OCT 30th!!! lol

I know!!!! My gender scan will be sometime in NOVEMBER, I'm guessing early November I believe they said my next scan will be when i'm 24 weeks. Which is November 13th. I don't think I could wait that long :(


----------



## sportysgirl

My scan is also 29th October! 
We are planning on staying team :yellow:


----------



## katyblot

anna1986 said:


> Ibiza @ katy xx

Ooh lovely enjoy!


----------



## trying2becalm

iprettii said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> :( I feel like my gender scan is so far away !! Come on OCT 30th!!! lol
> 
> I know!!!! My gender scan will be sometime in NOVEMBER, I'm guessing early November I believe they said my next scan will be when i'm 24 weeks. Which is November 13th. I don't think I could wait that long :(Click to expand...

We have to wait till 7th Nov (will be 21weeks) so I feel your frustration. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_maybe* - I think I have some kind of muscle/ligament issue in my right leg. I get weird pains down the inside of my thigh down my leg from time to time; definitely sore at night. I tried stretching it but it hurts to stretch it - not a good kind of hurt either! Fun times eh? Hope you hear back soon&#8230;or I guess if not hearing is good news though then I hope you don't hear back! :thumbup:

*skeet* - LOL sounds like your husband is identical to me&#8230;I hate surprises! Especially keeping secrets cause I am DYING to share. I'll be the one giving him the envelope to hold cause it would last 3 minutes in my paws :haha: And my gender scan isn't until the 28th so I'm with you on the having to have to wait FOREVER!!!! Oooooh apparently there are several of us...

*paula* - I really really want to do a reveal cake and have all our family there but DH's family is in Texas and mine is in NJ and we won't all be in the same state until Christmas which is just WAAAAAAY too long for me to hold out knowing. Then again, I feel bad doing the reveal cake with just my parents and leaving his family out!!! So I'm thinking we'll do something with just the two of us and then surprise our families somehow&#8230;ooooooh maybe I"ll have a close friend open the envelope and call a bakery local to DH's family and order a reveal cake for them and then we'll get together with my parents and we'll all cut into our cakes over Skype!!!!! How 21st century is that?? :haha:

*Lou* - that's great news about not having to have to go into work!!! How awesome of them :happydance: Hope you feel better soon!!!

*anna* - I'm in Krakow PL (visiting for 2 weeks) and yesterday was a nice 24C but today the temps dropped to about 15C!!! Ibiza sounds really really nice right now :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like there are several of us that have to wait forever. I'm still trying to convince OH not to find out, but I can almost guarantee I will not change his mind. 

On a positive note I had my OB appt today and I can officially stop my progesterone :happydance: My Ob says everything is going smooth with my pregnancy. At my last scan my lo was actually measuring 3 days a head but they are not changing my due date since its just a few days. My lol hb was 150 today :) I was also terrified to step on the scale today as I haven't stepped on one since a month ago at my ob office..when she weighed me today I only gained 3 lbs..I thought it was going to be a lot more!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My scan is the 25th of Oct. Doc was going to do it a week earlier but said I was a little thin, and she wanted to make sure she could actually tell the sex! I'll be 18 weeks then.

I'm such an impatient person. I cannot WAIT to find out! Haha!


----------



## MrsChezek

*skeet* - yay for a great appt! :happydance:


AFM, 16 weeks today - an avocado!!! Soooo exciting :headspin: Love fruit change days :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah still haven't heard anything so I'm assuming it was all clear. The aching definitely has been less over the past couple of days too and if if it were something to worry about I'm sure it would have gotten worse by now and not better!

Anyone still not feeling a lot of movement? I've had a few times when I've thought I felt something, but still not that definite that was it moment. I'm sure it will come soon enough, I'm just so impatient for everything at the moment. Since the ms wore off I kinda don't feel pregnant at the moment apart for first thing in the morning when I seem to get a really big tummy before I get out of bed!


----------



## JLilli

baby maybe- I am 15w today and I haven't felt any flutters or anything yet. I know it's still a bit early but I can't wait either! My ms is still around to keep me company until then tho. ;-)


----------



## rose.

I haven't felt anything either! I'm so excited to feel the first few flutters :) I also can't wait to have a proper bump :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I think I have felt the beginnings of movement... off and on. It is definitely not consistent and I am not even always sure it is baby (other times I am more sure.) It is very slight and I am also looking forward to feeling bigger movements!


----------



## iprettii

I just had the best appointment ever LOL. Although I've been feeling light kicks for the past 4 days, this appointment just eased my mind. My doctor couldn't find the heartbeat for a while, talk about SCARY but when she did find it, it was a strong and beautiful heartbeat. And also I thought I wouldn't get to find out the sex of my baby until mid November but nope I get to find out OCTOBER 18th!!!! how exciting!


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay for getting to find out the gender earlier than you thought :happydance: We said we'd stay team :yellow: but I've got a feeling that DH will ask the sonographer anyway whilst we're in there just so I can't argue the toss with him :dohh:


----------



## boxxey

Good luck ro all who have up coming scans


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_maybe* - I hear ya on the not feeling pregnant except for the belly. I can't wait to feel a kick! Tho it's my first pregnancy so I'm not likely to feel it until wk 18 or even 20 :nope: :coffee:

*rose* - is this your first pregnancy too? I have a bit of a bump starting week 13, but it's still really small. When dressed, I just look like I ate a big lunch!!! Can't wait to look properly pregnant :happydance:

*iprettii* - yay for another great appt on the thread! 


AFM, I get to see my doctor in 2 weeks for a check up. So I'll get to hear the heartbeat and all, but my next scan isn't until 20 weeks. Sooooo can't wait for that :coffee:


----------



## paula181

I have felt my little one move :happydance: But this is my 2nd pregnancy

I have to admit though at the beginning it was hard to tell the difference between baby and wind :blush::rofl:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

This is my 5th pregnancy and I can't remember in any of the other apart from the last one when I felt them all move. Last time it was just over 15 weeks, but I was very much slimmer then and I'm sure that's got something to do with it this time around. Definitely felt something, but still not 100% what, unless I'm in complete denial of course :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

This is my first pregnancy and I think I may have felt something once or twice..but its very light and i'm not sure..hopefully in the next little bit I'll feel it more often and be sure


----------



## rose.

Yeah it's my first! Trousers are definitely getting tighter and are a lot more comfortable with the top button undone but other than that no sign of a bump yet!


----------



## baby_bray

Alrighty, I feel like it's definitely time to officially introduce myself and bump~
Due March 20th (my mother's birthday!) and also the date DH and I *officially* started trying, so it's true what they truly say about things coming full circle.

7wk & 12wk U/S have shown a perfect, right on target, active baby! Next U/S is October 4th @ 16wks and our midwife said we *should* be able to tell the gender!! If we don't find out, there's a local lady in our area who "guarantees" gender at 16wks, but we'd probably hold out another week or two if we don't find out at our regular appt if we can't tell or maybe just to confirm! Hubby swears up and down it's a girl from the moment I got my BFP, but I have boy vibes. Both of us only have sisters, so there's lots of girls in the family! Little One will have all aunties!

No flutters here yet....I'm still in awe that I just started really being able to feel where my actual uterus is starting around 13wks. I can't wait to experience baby on the move!

I'm pretty thin, not showing yet that I can tell, but certain pants are definitely more confortable when I leave the top button undone LOL


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I'm just turning 15 weeks and already have a bump and it's my first.. Makes me wonder how big I'm going to get :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I've already got a kind of bump too, but it is my 5th! I haven't been able to fit into normal clothes since about 3 weeks ago even though I've barely put on any actual weight :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I still have yet to get back up to my prepregnancy weight, but this is my first and I've had a too-big-for-regular-pants bump since 8 weeks.


----------



## sharnw

Ive been feeling flutters for the past 4 days, more oblivious at night, when im sitting down :cloud9:


----------



## iprettii

no bump yet, but with my last pregnancy I didn't get a bump till the end of my 6th month. I do have a belly though but it's the weight from my last pregnancy.


----------



## skeet9924

I haven't been able to fit in my pants since about 12 weeks.. But I've only gained 3lbs. I wouldnt be surprised if the progesterone supplements caused me to be a bit more bloated .. I'm finally done those so lets see if my bump shrinks :)


----------



## Kte

The bobble is out keeping my jeans on! :haha: I really need to hunt down my old maternity clothes, I'm waiting a bit longer before I buy more. I got away with most of my old clothes last time, just had to wear maternity pants but at 6months I fit into a normal skirt which feels uncomfy on me already! 

I think I'm feeling some flutters, I feel them now and again but kind of dismiss them as I feel it's so early but they are coming more and more and at the scan yesterday lo was such a wriggler, turning and stretching so it's possible!


----------



## paula181

I have got a bump, I got maternity work trousers at 12 weeks :blush: I love it :cloud9:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

My 'bump' is more fat and skin from previous pregnancies than anything, but there is a hard bump underneath all that when I press and it's obviously making my waistline larger cos I don't think I can even do up my pre preggo trousers now :haha: Anyway maternity stuff is sooo much more comfortable and it cost enough, so might as well get the use out of it :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Ladies im a litte on the edge at the moment... 
After OH and I had :sex: I wiped and had some brown cm... i'v been worried and laying down listening to the hb on the doppler. Hb is ranging from 148-160.
2 hours has past since I seen the brown cm, and now its starting to clear up. Should I go to the hospital asap?


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn- it's very common to spot after sex.. And brown blood is old blood.. Sex can irritate the cervix. Do you have any cramps? If it bleeds any more I'd go in.. Better to be safe, but currently in sounds scary but okay :hugs:


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> Lol I'm just turning 15 weeks and already have a bump and it's my first.. Makes me wonder how big I'm going to get :(




baby_maybe said:


> I've already got a kind of bump too, but it is my 5th! I haven't been able to fit into normal clothes since about 3 weeks ago even though I've barely put on any actual weight :)

I gave in to maternity jeans (under the bump style) a couple of weeks ago. 
Normal jeans (even with a hair and) were just too uncomfortable :haha:
I kinda have a bump but I think it is mostly baby just pushing my fat and bloat out! I can feel my uterus pushing out underneath all that but I have not really "popped" yet. I can feel some tightness and stretching going on though so hopefully not too long. I don't have a super strong core so not that much to hold it all in! :dohh:

When I was shipping today I felt an odd sensation in my lower belly, like a gurgle in my tummy but not really the same and really low down ( & just is one spot a couple of times). Could it have been movement?


----------



## skeet9924

Lol trying- I think most of my bump is just my previous fat being pushed up and out.. I do have a bump though because where I used to indent in under my fat, it no longer does, and I'm not overly comfy when I wake up on my tummy


----------



## rose.

Sharn, I had the same thing a week or two ago. I didn't go to the hospital as it was only a very small amount of light brown cm with one tiny red spot on the toilet paper. It never made it to my underwear and cleared up very quickly. I haven't been to the midwife since but I've heard baby on my Doppler loads of times and haven't had any more spotting since. I think it's very common for this to happen due to increased blood flow to the cervix. It was very scary but everything seems to be fine, so don't worry as long as its stopped and you don't have cramping!


----------



## baby_maybe

trying2becalm said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm just turning 15 weeks and already have a bump and it's my first.. Makes me wonder how big I'm going to get :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I've already got a kind of bump too, but it is my 5th! I haven't been able to fit into normal clothes since about 3 weeks ago even though I've barely put on any actual weight :)Click to expand...
> 
> I gave in to maternity jeans (under the bump style) a couple of weeks ago.
> Normal jeans (even with a hair and) were just too uncomfortable :haha:
> I kinda have a bump but I think it is mostly baby just pushing my fat and bloat out! I can feel my uterus pushing out underneath all that but I have not really "popped" yet. I can feel some tightness and stretching going on though so hopefully not too long. I don't have a super strong core so not that much to hold it all in! :dohh:
> 
> When I was shipping today I felt an odd sensation in my lower belly, like a gurgle in my tummy but not really the same and really low down ( & just is one spot a couple of times). Could it have been movement?Click to expand...

:haha: I've got no core to speak of either, I definitely haven't popped yet, but I can certainly feel my uterus a lot higher up than it used to be. The kind of bump seems to be made up mostly of fat etc being pushed out of the way by baby :)

Could have been movement, it's so hard to tell early on as it's always so faint.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :hugs:
No cramping and spotting has stopped. Heard baby on the doppler again when I woke up today. I will take it easy and keep my eye out on it.


----------



## boxxey

Im looking to buy a doppler, any suggestions?


----------



## skeet9924

I have the hi bebe one and I love it


----------



## rose.

I have sonoline b, it's excellent was £40 from amazon and came with a screen which tells you what baby's heart beat is and has a flashing heart to help identify when it picks up what could be a heart beat. Mine came with free gel too :)


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> Lol trying- I think most of my bump is just my previous fat being pushed up and out.. I do have a bump though because where I used to indent in under my fat, it no longer does, and I'm not overly comfy when I wake up on my tummy




baby_maybe said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm just turning 15 weeks and already have a bump and it's my first.. Makes me wonder how big I'm going to get :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> I've already got a kind of bump too, but it is my 5th! I haven't been able to fit into normal clothes since about 3 weeks ago even though I've barely put on any actual weight :)Click to expand...
> 
> I gave in to maternity jeans (under the bump style) a couple of weeks ago.
> Normal jeans (even with a hair and) were just too uncomfortable :haha:
> I kinda have a bump but I think it is mostly baby just pushing my fat and bloat out! I can feel my uterus pushing out underneath all that but I have not really "popped" yet. I can feel some tightness and stretching going on though so hopefully not too long. I don't have a super strong core so not that much to hold it all in! :dohh:
> 
> When I was shipping today I felt an odd sensation in my lower belly, like a gurgle in my tummy but not really the same and really low down ( & just is one spot a couple of times). Could it have been movement?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I've got no core to speak of either, I definitely haven't popped yet, but I can certainly feel my uterus a lot higher up than it used to be. The kind of bump seems to be made up mostly of fat etc being pushed out of the way by baby :)
> 
> Could have been movement, it's so hard to tell early on as it's always so faint.Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me. It's weird feeling the change to my uterus and how high it is now, although I realise this is nothing compared to how it is going to change. Exciting though! :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok I've decided to take the plunge and get a doppler, going to order it this morning and I think it's the sonoline b :)


----------



## skeet9924

You will love it!! I listen to my lo hb every other day just for reassurance


----------



## boxxey

I bought the sonline b off a website called clinicalguard i should have before friday :-D it was 90$ canadian


----------



## rose.

Yay :) glad you girls have decided to get one, it's so much fun listening to baby's hb! I thought it would make me obsessed but it hasn't, I only use it every now and again!


----------



## rose.

Just used my Doppler again, talking about it made me want to have a go! Found the hb in the first place I put the probe, nice and loud :) its moved up about an inch or so since I last used it about a week ago!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah I figured I would be obsessed too but I only use it every few days or so.. Usually when I'm not feeling preg lol


----------



## boxxey

Lol im soooooo excited


----------



## Kellycool

Hi  
Not sure if I am on this thread or the other but will hang here ;-) Due March 6th with our 3rd, very excited. 
x


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Kelly :wave: 

I'm due march 5th :)


----------



## littlesteph

can't remember if i have posted here or not, think i did in the frist tri one, but not this one.
i'm due march 24th. which is also the same day as my sister-in-law's due date. 
never thought that would happen in a million years. it's like father of the bride 2 situation.


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :)
I have a question about the doppler. Does it also pick up the baby moving around?? I seem to hear little thumps along with the hb :huh:
I tried it on my thigh and it wasnt giving out noises...
I have the sonoline b


----------



## heaveneats

sharnw said:


> Hi all :)
> I have a question about the doppler. Does it also pick up the baby moving around?? I seem to hear little thumps along with the hb :huh:
> I tried it on my thigh and it wasnt giving out noises...
> I have the sonoline b

i find this too! i think its bubs in there moving


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

The one time I've used one, we could hear a ton of movement and never actually found the hb!


----------



## sharnw

Wow :)
Well I guess my little munchkin is very active at night and sleeps in the morning lol
Xx


----------



## rose.

Yeah you most likely are hearing movements, I always lose the heartbeat as I'm listening and have to angle the wand slightly differently as baby's moved! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies,

I know i'm not in the group no more but i thought i'd post you a little update on how im doing. 


I'm 12wks today :D and feeling on top of the world. Feeling much better although i do get little preasure point under my boobs (if i lay my hand there makes me feel sick) and other the tiredness im all good.

12wks scan is tomorrow.:)

and i should be into the second tri soon for the apirl babies. (Thats if the little one doesnt pop out before then lol) 

Still following you guys and hope everything is keeping well. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

Welcome *baby_bray*! :hi: I'm expecting my first too. It's just SO exciting! I hope you get to learn your gender on your 16th wk u/s! I have to wait until week 20 :cry: Seems like forever to wait!!! :coffee: I seem to have popped a lot earlier than most girls here. I'm not thin but I'm very athletic and my pants started to be tight around week 12. I switched to some of my old, 'bigger' bottoms and that only got me through the end of week 12! I've been in maternity jeans since :dohh: Luckily, I haven't grown much since as I was worried I'd have some massive belly! So I seem to be in the same boat as *skeet9924* :thumbup: I just finally hit my prepregnancy weight 2 weeks ago and stuff was already tight!!!

Hi *Kelly*! :hi: The other thread is pretty quiet. And usually the only folks to post are here anyways! So might as well just stay here :hugs:

Hi *littlesteph*! Welcome :flower: How crazy is that with the same due date! Your poor parents. Are you at least in the same area so you'll be in the same or nearby hospital?


AFM, still haven't felt any movement. But then again, the first few ultrasounds I had, only in one of them the bub wasn't sleeping! So I'm not carrying an active baby - my DH is a sleepy head too :flower: Felt fine over the weekend - other than the (TMI) constipation, I'm doing well. I've switched myself to an all liquid based diet&#8230;cereal with extra milk, soups, stews, etc. and hope it will help move things along. FX! I am on the fence about getting a doppler. I definitely decided not to get one while on this trip out of the country for 3 weeks as if I couldn't find the heartbeat, I would freak out and I'd have to go to a hospital here. I might get one and try it when I'm back near my doc so I can go in if I freak out. :dohh: I don't feel pregnant at all but I keep telling myself "No cramps, no blood = baby is good" and it keeps me mostly sane. This trimester is hard! I'm trying to enjoy the 'freedom' of no symptoms and the lack of baby weight to keep me down but it's hard not to feel pregnant and stay calm that the baby is ok. I hope I can start feeling movement soon...


----------



## rose.

Hi cherry
Good luck for your scan tomorrow :) you should stay in this group too, you never know baby might arrive early!


----------



## bkay77

Happy Monday everyone! So happy to hear about all the great scans last week,and a big hello to all the new March Mommies posting :)

Things are going great with us. Im finally over most of the nausea, but it has been replaced by severe hip/pelvic pain. It feels like my bones are breaking or something, so its hard to walk for more than a few minutes at a time. I feel baby move everyday, although because of my anterior placenta, its still just rolls and flutters, as opposed to the strong "kicks" I usually feel at 17 weeks. I can find the baby on my doppler, the second the wand hits my belly now. So thats been fun to not have to "search" for baby's HB anymore :)

Still cant pick a name. Anyone know any cute two syllable girl names? Seems DH and I are lost at finding some we love to even put on a "list"

3 more weeks until my 20 week anatomy scan. I think I will be 20w5d. Im nervous about it,because I know this is when most heart defects are found. Im praying all will come out perfect.


----------



## MrsChezek

good luck tomorrow *cherry*!

*bkay* - do you have any boy names that you both really like? that will give us an idea of what kind of names you're looking for :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi everyone!! 

I had a decent weekend.. Pretty tired this Monday due to be out late last night watching oh play hockey.. I'm feeling pretty good though considering .. No sickness. I thi k after my initial belly popped out I haven't really gotten any bigger in the past few weeks. 
Still not really feeling any movement.. I'm hoping soon I do.. I know my lo is very active as I can never find the hb for more then a few seconds then have to search again..


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey girls,

I am doing ok atm, nausea is subsiding and still feeling tired.
Had a letter from the GP about having a flu jab, is anyone having theirs?
Not sure what to do I don't normally have one.

Have a midwife appointment on Thursday hoping she will listen to the 
heartbeat!:kiss:


----------



## Stelly

morning ladies :) 

Im gonna get the flu jab. I get it something awful whenever I dont :shrug: 

Oh, and my hubby FINALLY gets home tomorrow - and will be able to attend his first baby appt with me! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

rose. said:


> Hi cherry
> Good luck for your scan tomorrow :) you should stay in this group too, you never know baby might arrive early!

Thank you. ive been following you guys along all the way lol xxx


----------



## anna1986

Hey all 
Am bk from mey holiday had a fab time.
Just checked ona baby and once it finally stayed still i got to listen to the hb for ages :)
Whilst ive been away ive been feelimg alot more movements not kicks just rolls etc.
Hope your all ok xx


----------



## baby_bray

Finally broke down and bought two pairs of maternity jeans (don't really *need* them quite yet, I'm getting away with rubberbands or belly banding) and I was SHOCKED at how comfortable they were!!!!!!! I love them!!! And they're SUPER cute too, picked them up from Motherhood Maternity outlet store!! I was telling my husband "Dang! I'm wearing these things before, during AND after, these are great!"
Still no flutters, I was all jealous (in a nice way), I've got a friend half-way across the U.S. who is only 3 days ahead of me, but with her #2 and she's getting definitive little movements....I can't wait <3 <3 <3


----------



## bkay77

MrsChezek said:


> good luck tomorrow *cherry*!
> 
> *bkay* - do you have any boy names that you both really like? that will give us an idea of what kind of names you're looking for :flower:

If it was a boy, we were going to name him Owen. My daughter is named Charlotte, and my son is Ethan. I really like two syllable names, but three would be okay. Im more into the "normal, simple" kind of names, without alot of weird spellings or fancy sounding syllables. If that makes any sense. I also am not a fan of the top girls names. (ie: Ava, Sofia, Isabelle, Addison, Olivia, etc..) or the popular "M" names (Mackenzie, Madeline, McCartney, Madison, etc..)

My DH loves the name Sabrina, I kind of like Noelle. But so far nothing we have seen feels "right" :(


----------



## AmyB1978

I still can't figure out if I am feeling baby... it is really random, not all the time, and not, I don't think, even every day. I *think* I am feeling her but just can't be sure. I can't wait until I feel "real" movement and know it is her, it will be nice to have that reassurance that all is well in there.

We bought a house, go to closing on Friday and then move Saturday at 8am so things have been crazy busy for me between working, packing, and growing a human! I am hoping things will settle in the next few weeks.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

bkay77 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow *cherry*!
> 
> *bkay* - do you have any boy names that you both really like? that will give us an idea of what kind of names you're looking for :flower:
> 
> If it was a boy, we were going to name him Owen. My daughter is named Charlotte, and my son is Ethan. I really like two syllable names, but three would be okay. Im more into the "normal, simple" kind of names, without alot of weird spellings or fancy sounding syllables. If that makes any sense. I also am not a fan of the top girls names. (ie: Ava, Sofia, Isabelle, Addison, Olivia, etc..) or the popular "M" names (Mackenzie, Madeline, McCartney, Madison, etc..)
> 
> My DH loves the name Sabrina, I kind of like Noelle. But so far nothing we have seen feels "right" :(Click to expand...

We have a hard time because our last name is 2 syllables, so 2 syllable names sound funny with it. Which includes 90% of names ha! Plus we really don't like super short names or super long names, so it's hard to get one that sounds good. The only boy name we both like is 2 syllables and sounds horrible with our last name because they both end in "s"....so sad :(


----------



## bkay77

AthenaPlusOne said:


> bkay77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> good luck tomorrow *cherry*!
> 
> *bkay* - do you have any boy names that you both really like? that will give us an idea of what kind of names you're looking for :flower:
> 
> If it was a boy, we were going to name him Owen. My daughter is named Charlotte, and my son is Ethan. I really like two syllable names, but three would be okay. Im more into the "normal, simple" kind of names, without alot of weird spellings or fancy sounding syllables. If that makes any sense. I also am not a fan of the top girls names. (ie: Ava, Sofia, Isabelle, Addison, Olivia, etc..) or the popular "M" names (Mackenzie, Madeline, McCartney, Madison, etc..)
> 
> My DH loves the name Sabrina, I kind of like Noelle. But so far nothing we have seen feels "right" :(Click to expand...
> 
> We have a hard time because our last name is 2 syllables, so 2 syllable names sound funny with it. Which includes 90% of names ha! Plus we really don't like super short names or super long names, so it's hard to get one that sounds good. The only boy name we both like is 2 syllables and sounds horrible with our last name because they both end in "s"....so sad :(Click to expand...

I know how you feel. Our last name is one syllable. It makes choosing a name, that much more difficult. Even if I find a cute one I love, it usually sounds stupid with our 3 letter short, last name :(


----------



## MrsChezek

*sportys* - I never get the flu shot but I don't usually get the flu. I've gotten it once or twice in the last 5 years. I don't plan to get it but I'll talk to my doc and see if he can convince me otherwise. I'll try to read up on it a bit as well so I'll let you know what I learn!

*Stelly* - yay for DH's first baby appt! How exciting for you :flower:

*anna* - welcome back

*baby-bray* - my best friend is also pg with her second and across the country! She's 3 weeks ahead and already feeling kicks and movement. Makes me want to sit quietly on my left side and just listen and feel&#8230;ooh Motherhood Mat has outlets! Why didn't I think of that&#8230;must look for one. Thanks for the tip!

*bkay* - here goes! Random stream of names I like: Tatum, Bella, Kayleigh, Jasmine, Maya, Ella, Lily, Zoey, Hailey, Brielle, Adlynn, Aspen&#8230;hope they spark some helpful thoughts!!! :flower:

*AmyB* - congrats on the new house! I'm struggling with names that go with DH's last name as well&#8230;I had to nix half of my favorites! It's 4 letters and ends in vowels and everything sounds singsongy with it :nope:


----------



## Kte

Morning all :flower:

No idea about names here, really really struggling this time! 

I'm kind of feeling a few taps in the same area low down now and then, I'm not 100% sure if it's baby or not, hoping it is. It's low down to the left so not usually a place I feel anything. I was told at the scan last week I have an anterior placenta though so it looks like I will struggle to feel much until later on which sucks big time. I loved the kicks and wiggles last time and being able to monitor babies movements. Plus I was hoping my little girl could feel kicks too. 

I'm not decided on flu jab, I've just has a cold and that was awful, don't want to get flu but my immune system is pants this time around so worried the jab will make me feel crappy for ages. I think work just think I'm a sickie :cry:


----------



## starzz

Hi everyone
I always forget this thread isn't in the trimester ones anymore....
Things are going well. A bit uneasy that I don't really have any more symptoms other than sore bbs and I can't wait to feel lo moving! I think I had a few flutters at 14 weeks and maybe a couple more last week but nothing more than that. We have our gender scan next Friday and are so excited to hopefully find out what team we're on :)
We are also having trouble picking a boys name.... Maybe we won't need to worry about it if we're team pink haha
Have a great day ladies !!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the new house Amy, moving is so exciting (but stressful!!) make sure you find some time to put your feet up and relax.

Our surname has one syllable too! It does make finding names more difficult - its mainly the middle names we struggle with, as nothing sounds right! Hopefully once we know what we're having it will be easier as we only have one gender to sift through and find a name that fits :)

Can't believe im 16 weeks tomorrow!! The weeks seem to be flying past now


----------



## baby_maybe

Good afternoon ladies :)

Haven't posted here for a couple of days, but I have been reading and keeping up with the posts. Not a lot going on here, I'm just getting over a cold which wasn't very nice and I'm spraying to shift the last bit which has turned into a cough. I didnt want a cough because of the stitch I have in and the extra strain it puts it under so I've been trying not to cough, which isn't very easy! 

Pregnancy wise I think I'm feeling little faint movements every now and then, nothing big yet, just little taps occasionally. I do seem to have them most days now which is quite cool :) I think I'm finally getting my appetite back now, I haven't actually felt sick for weeks, but for some reason the appetite didn't come back straight away. My 'thing' at the moment is pickled onions, I can't get enough of them :haha:

Name wise we chose one girls name and one boys name right at the start of deciding to ttc again and as yet I haven't gone off either or looked for any different ones! I kind of figured if we were happy with them all that long ago then nothing much is going to change.

I have my next midwife appointment on Friday, so hoping she will be able to find peanut and I can have a listen to the hb again. My doppler hasn't arrived yet, hoping it does before Friday so I can have a play before I go :)


----------



## paula181

Gosh I am starting to get an impressive bump now :dance:

xx


----------



## baby_bray

Alright, all the doppler talk made me go and order one! Got a good deal on a sonoline b, so we'll see once it comes in! 
DH and I have had our girl name picked out for *quite* a while, and we came to a pretty easy agreement on the boy name. We also have the one syllable last name.
Abigail Kathleen for a girl. We didn't notice it until later but it's "Abby Cat", which made us laugh since when we annouced our pregnancy and shared our first ultrasound, my father in law kept asking if we were getting a cat (he wasn't wearing his glasses haha)
John Mervin for a little boy. My husband is John Dillinger, and he's the third...and I didn't know who John Dillinger was, so it never phased me, but my mother said "don't you dare name your kids John Dillinger, that's like naming them Al Capone" (she said it in a playful way, not hurtful). I'm sure most people wouldn't get the "John Dillinger" since I didn't even have a clue. But DH and I agreed on Mervin since it was his grandfather's name. I never got to meet the man, but I've heard so many good things about him...every one in his family says my husband was very much like his "PawPaw Mervin", so it would be a nice tribute....<3


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Had a doctor's appt today and all is well :) Finally gaining some weight after losing in first tri. Beautiful hb in the 150s. And got my scan booked for 10/10 - should find out the gender then, eek!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great to hear you had a good appointment mrs aj :) My next appointment is Friday and I'm hoping to hear a lovely hb too :)


----------



## katyblot

Kellycool said:


> Hi
> Not sure if I am on this thread or the other but will hang here ;-) Due March 6th with our 3rd, very excited.
> x

Hi Kelly. Welcome!

Am due march 6th too, with our 2nd!


----------



## baby_maybe

Got my doppler this morning, it awesome! I must have a real wriggler in there, because although I don't feel much movement yet I could hear peanut kicking or punching at the probe :haha: I did manage to pin it down briefly and hear the hb, in fact DH came over from the office whilst I was playing and he managed to find the hb quicker than I could! He said he'd make a great midwife :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on finding the hb.. It's such an amazing sound!! Other then the odd ache and pain when I'm on my feet too long at work I don't feel that preg anymore ( minus my bump) so the Doppler really helps to ease my mind.. It becomes really easy to find the hb.. My lo is usually in one of 2 spots


----------



## rose.

Yay well done on finding the hb! It gets easier finding it once you've done it a few times, my LO is usually in the same sort of place and I can usually find a HB within about 10 or 20 seconds. Found it this morning quickly before I came to work :)

Got a midwife appointment tomorrow morning, what is usually done at 16 weeks is it just bloods blood pressure etc?


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think they take bloods at that one. It's usually blood pressure, check urine and listen in to hb if they can. At least that's what it is here anyway.


----------



## anna1986

Baby_maybe congrats on findin baby :)

Rose with my last baby at my 16 week appt they did blood pressure, checked urine n listened to baby! 

AFM - my sickness has finally started to subside YAY :) am feeling alot better. Am finding baby alot more on my doppler which is amazing although the little wriggler is gone after about 10 seconds lol. Am feeling movements which is fab as i also have a anterior placenta. Oh and i have my gender scan in 3 days! Cant wait!,


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like you're having a great time at the moment Anna. Yay for your sickness going and for your gender scan in a few days :dance:


----------



## heaveneats

hi girls, is it normal to keep finidng the heartbeat in the exact same spot? i always manage to find it on my right side right on the inside of my hip? i heard it one day really clearly and have not been able to since its just alot of whoosing and a tiny heartbeat


----------



## baby_maybe

Well the couple of times I've tried today its been in roughly the same place, it I did only get my doppler this morning. I think one of the other ladies said that her baby is always in roughly the same place when she listens.


----------



## skeet9924

heaveneats said:


> hi girls, is it normal to keep finidng the heartbeat in the exact same spot? i always manage to find it on my right side right on the inside of my hip? i heard it one day really clearly and have not been able to since its just alot of whoosing and a tiny heartbeat

Mine is usually around the same area, sometimes it moves over to
The other side. If you are getting a lot of whooshing it may be that you are not right over the baby.. Depending on where your placenta is you might have to push a little stronger down


----------



## Kellycool

Hi lovelies  
Hope you are all well!!! 
My word I am suffering with uber headaches.. grrrrrr.. so who is finding out sex at 20 week scan/has found out?
We are staying yellow-going to be so difficult to not be tempted hehe esp as it's our 3rd eeeekkkk
xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I know what you mean Kelly. Our anatomy scan is on the 16th October and I want to stay team yellow. DH still wants to find out so I got to talk him into it before we go. It's our 5th and we've had 4 girls so far, so I can understand why he wants to know, I'd just rather have a surprise this time even if it is another girl :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Oh wow! 5 kids that's awesome! Think this is our last:-( we have 2 boys but have a really strong girl feeling this time-I guess you're the best person to ask about signs hehe xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I was speaking about the 'feeling' you might get about gender to a friend the other day and I can honestly say that I've never had a feeling in any of my pregnancies. I think with the last one I kind of thought it would be a girl but I think that's just because we had all girls before! This time round I keep thinking boy, because this pregnancy has definitely been different to the others, but in the back of my mind something keeps screaming 'it will be another girl' :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

It's weird hey! My first I was certain it was a boy. My second I had no clue at all and this time I've thought girl from the first time I saw those 2 pink lines. Not that I care either way x


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah I know! I really wouldn't mind another girl, I think deep down DH would love a little boy, but if it is another girl I know he won't be too bummed about it. He loves our girls and we both know how to handle them :haha:


----------



## bkay77

MrsChezek said:


> *bkay* - here goes! Random stream of names I like: Tatum, Bella, Kayleigh, Jasmine, Maya, Ella, Lily, Zoey, Hailey, Brielle, Adlynn, Aspenhope they spark some helpful thoughts!!! :flower:

Those are cute. What do you think of these: 

Violet, Lila (pronounced Lie-La), Juliet, Sabrina, or Noelle?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oooh, violet is one of my favorites!

Some other random girl names I like for inspiration: Caroline, Maggie, Veronica, Rebecca, Clara, Claire, Brooke...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I love Juliet ;) 

I used to really love Aspen, too, until I thought about nicknames when shortening it and realized what hers would be...lol.


----------



## skeet9924

I have a really good feeling that mine is a girl...but that may only be because I know both oh and I want a boy..so I figure it will be a girl..Oh is prepared for girl and thinks it will be...still another month until we find out!!

Lol I never thought of the short for for aspen..lol good point!!


----------



## sharnw

I can feel baby movement :wohoo:
4 little light thumps in my lower tummy, while I was sitting back watching my tv show lol :D


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Yay well done on finding the hb! It gets easier finding it once you've done it a few times, my LO is usually in the same sort of place and I can usually find a HB within about 10 or 20 seconds. Found it this morning quickly before I came to work :)
> 
> Got a midwife appointment tomorrow morning, what is usually done at 16 weeks is it just bloods blood pressure etc?

Hey Rose, hope all goes well at your scan appointment. I have my 16 week appointment today too! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Thank you! It's just a midwife appt my scan isn't for another 4 weeks! But thanks anyway :)


----------



## anna1986

Hey ladies
Hope ur all well
Off into town to buy more maternity stuff as am getting quite an impressive bump now!
Will post a pic later on :)
Found baby straight away on doppler this morning n my little girl was going baby to it lol was so cute!
X


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

I haven't popped onto this thread for a while so just had a catch up. Hope everyone is well.

In the last few days I feel like I'm feeling little prods every now and then. Only a few prods at a time and only about twice a day. I'm assuming it is baby but as this is number one for me I've no idea! I'm getting a bump now which I love looking at. Next appointment for me is in just under 2 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww jealous of all your bumps, I do have a kind of bump but being a little on the bigger side it still just looks like I've eaten too much :haha: I know in the next few weeks it will start looking like a proper baby bump though :) I'm definitely getting more movement now, felt quite a lot yesterday and also not just little kicks, but also some wriggling too :) I think my body has tuned into it more now and I recognise it more when it happens.

Anna - we let the girls listen to our peanut's hb last night and they were all fascinated by it, they've never heard one before as I've never taken any of them to an antenatal appointment before!


----------



## baby_bray

I love the names going around! Violet is adorable! I like Maya and Zoey too! Brielle is really pretty! And it's one I've never heard before! It'd have quite a few cute nicknames Bri or Elle/Elli/Ella would all work!
I have a 3 cousins, sisters, that all have beautiful names, Ellian, Najet and Melana...I've always thought they were so exotic and different.

I love Lila and Caroline, I knew little girls named both of those growing up, but they can be easily confused, "Lee-la/Lie-la" and "Carol-IN/ Carol-LINE".


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Thank you! It's just a midwife appt my scan isn't for another 4 weeks! But thanks anyway :)

Sorry Rose I meant midwife, must be baby brain! lol

How did it go? Mine was great all ok, heard the heartbeat for the first time too! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yeah went well thanks, glad yours did too! I have a home Doppler so had heard mine before but the midwifes machine was much more powerful so sounded much more impressive :) she said baby has a nice strong heartbeat, and my blood results from last time were good too!


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Yeah went well thanks, glad yours did too! I have a home Doppler so had heard mine before but the midwifes machine was much more powerful so sounded much more impressive :) she said baby has a nice strong heartbeat, and my blood results from last time were good too!

Excellent glad all is good! :kiss:


----------



## MrsChezek

*bkay* - I like Lila!! And Noelle is very pretty :)

*Athena* - yeah the shortening for Aspen is a bit painful ;) But one of our good friends already has an Aspen so that's taken care of either way for us!

Congrats on all the good midwife appointments of today! :happydance: I get to see my doc for a routine check (HB, urine, BP, weight) in a week when I get back home. I think he'll be happy with my weight gain since I did nothing but lose in the first tri!

RE: feeling the lo move. When I lie down every night now, I hear all kind of gurgles and squeaks from my belly area and I feel them too. They feel like bubbles - which I've never felt or heard before. I assume I simply never listened before being pg but I'm wondering if there is any sound when you girls experience your kicks and flutters. I feel stuff fairly regularly now (I'm definitely all ears and listening) but they all usually come with a sound :shrug: I assume that's just digestion, right? I did feel one flutterlike bubble thing the other night and there was no soundperhaps that was my lo :baby: This first time mom thing is hard!!!

Speaking of which, I've started researching baby gear and I'm totally overwhelmedthere is SO much stuff and so many Brands and options for each thing that I feel like I need a college degree in child development with a minor in product design to figure out what I need!!!!! I have a 20% off coupon for Amazon that expires soon and I really want to use itI think I might just get a high chair I think like. I want to test drive the strollers in person before buying as well as the car seats. Have you all started shopping?


----------



## baby_bray

MrsChezek said:


> Speaking of which, I've started researching baby gear and I'm totally overwhelmedthere is SO much stuff and so many Brands and options for each thing that I feel like I need a college degree in child development with a minor in product design to figure out what I need!!!!! I have a 20% off coupon for Amazon that expires soon and I really want to use itI think I might just get a high chair I think like. I want to test drive the strollers in person before buying as well as the car seats. Have you all started shopping?

I know exactly how you feel!!!! LOL! That's the perfect way to put it! I've started putting together an Amazon Baby Registry and that actually seemed to really help things fall into place when it came to planning. We really haven't bought anything yet, but we've got most of the stuff "laid out" to buy. I used a ton of online reviews/Amazon reviews/ and a few mom's advice for some of the bigger stuff. I ended up picking out a cute Graco, one hand fold stroller with a carrier/carseat combo. That was my toughest all around decision. 
I thought about the Graco Snugride 35 seat thinking it'd be the best since it would hold baby for longer, but someone said "are you really going to be carrying around a carrier at 30/35lbs?" and it made more sense to stick with the smaller Snugride Infant, 25lb limit carrier/seat and then upgrade to the bigger convertible car seat like a Britax (5-40lb rear facing and 20-70lbs forward facing) but they're definitely pricey.


----------



## Lou1234

We got our travel system a few weeks ago as it was on a double sale.

At the weekend I was looking at the Tommee Tippee newborn starter kit (I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to breast feed due to a reduction many years ago) and it was £65 down from £99. While shopping online I added a few babygros as well. 

I also found the monitor I want at £65 down from £99 so got that ordered! 

Next on the list is a cot but we'll be waiting until 24-30 weeks before getting that.


----------



## skeet9924

Omg!! I know the feeling.. I started my registry and was very overwhelmed!! I'm going to get my friend with 4 kids to help me!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think the shopping is so bad once you get a list together of what you want to buy and what you think you'll need. Some stuff like highchairs etc I wouldn't buy until I actually needed one (when LO is about 6 months old), I like to see what kind of baby I have on my hands before deciding on that kind of thing, also why spend out for one unless you need it?

The last baby we had was over 5 years ago and we didn't think we would be planning another, so quite a few of large baby items have been sold and the smaller ones given away to friends/family along the way. Which basically means we need to start from the beginning again! I don't really mind too much, I like baby shopping :) On my list will be a pushchair, car seat, cot and eventually a high chair. But we also need things like clothes (all those went too!), a baby bath, nappies, bibs, bottles, steriliser etc etc, pretty much everything lol


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Although it's fun to go to the store and do the point and shoot registry, I actually really preferred doing ours at home! I like to read the reviews, and they saved me from putting a lot of pure crap on the registry!

Question: is there a website you can go to that ranks safety in carseats?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree with baby_maybe regarding just waiting on a lot of things. Of course there are some things that you need right away - like a car seat! But others you can wait and see. You don't need a high chair until 5-6 months, and we didn't use our crib until 6 months either because Connor was in our room. We bought a pack n play that we never used because Connor refused to sleep in the bassinet - he ended up sleeping in a rock n play sleeper - https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...F8&qid=1348787978&sr=8-1&keywords=rock+n+play - until 6 months. It was a godsend for us, but I'm sure other people would have gotten no use out of it. And there are lots of little things you end up needing as you go that you just don't think about at the time and get when the time comes and that's fine. So I guess at this point, just focus on the big things like the car seat/stroller and baby carrier if you are thinking you want to babywear (which I highly reccomend!) 

I think I'm going to go test drive a few double strollers this weekend myself :)

Oh and baby_bray you are definitey NOT going to be carrying around a 35 baby so good decision there! lol Our carseat goes to 35 lbs, but we are planning to buy a convertible one this weekend. Connor is about 21 pounds and it is already way too cumbersome.


----------



## rose.

I'm feeling really happy as one of the girls in my TTC thread has finally got her bfp after 15 cycles of trying! I had a weird feeling it was her month :)

Friday again yippee and my bump seems to be forming, feeling happy today even though I'm really tired! Grow bump grow!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh one thing I forgot to mention in my shopping list was a baby swing. Now I never used one of these with any of my girls until the last one, when my sis recommend I try one. So to the shop we went and bought one and it was heavenly, especially while she was very little at meal times when she would fuss and we wanted to sit down and eat we would bring the swing close to the table switch it on and bingo! peaceful meal time. Granted it won't work for all, but for us it was great just to able to get that 10-15 minutes to sit down and eat without holding a baby. I actually still have the swing, it's one of the very few things that didn't get sold for some reason :shrug: Anyway I'll definitely be trying it out again this time round and of it doesn't work I'll sell it then. Oh and they also make really good early chairs for feeding a LO in before they can sit up in a highchair :)

I'm off to my 16 week midwife appointment shortly (I know a week late!), but we made it early on before my dating scan and I never got round to changing it!


----------



## Kte

Baby_maybe: totally agree on the baby swing! I was given one and it was the only time I could have my hands free with her settled. I gave mine away but thankfully my sister has one from my nephew who is now almost 2, she was literally about to get rid when we shared our news so thankfully it's coming our way! 

MrsChezek: I've never had noises BUT when my sister was pg she was lying down and baby started moving and there was a huge gurgling noise, freaked me out at the time as I've never heard / seen it before. So I guess it can happen.

Thankfully we did keep some things, so only need a few items, a few new clothes, a new pram a car seat, a changing mat . . I did write a list somewhere as I keep forgetting!

Good luck for everyone having appointments x


----------



## baby_maybe

I've yet to write a list, but I keep meaning to start looking and make one. Have a feeling that I'll end up being a third tri shopper :haha:

Had my appointment this morning and everything looked fine. She couldn't find the hb originally so I told her where it normally is and she found it straight away :) was about 150bpm.


----------



## bkay77

Im definately not buying a ton of stuff before baby comes. I remember with my oldest, we ended up not using or returning/exchanging almost everything we had gotten. 

Its hard to know what you will need for each baby. Like,my daughter hated the swing, but my son loved it. My daughter hated warm milk (bottle warmer), my son still likes his milk warmed up.(Although I did breastfeed for most of the first year, with only occasional bottles) My daughter loved to be carried in a carrier, my son preferred the stroller. We didnt start using a highchair until 6 months, so it just sat in a box that whole time, etc...

I think the only things I will get this time around during pregnancy is a new video monitor, onsies, carseat, crib sheets, and an ergo carrier. Granted, we still have some stuff left over from our other two kids. But one thing I got with my other kids and wont again, is a ton of clothes before they get here. I think over half the clothes we got still have the tags on them.Its much easier to buy as needed. You never know how fast your baby will grow, or how the seasons will affect things. Basically they live in onsies the first few months anyways. Also, things like wipe warmers, expensive crib bedding sets, receiving blankets, etc... we never used. So I wont get them this time.

Dang, babies are expensive LOL Im glad we kept some of the stuff we did. Best investment ever was our exersaucers. We actually have two. Both kids practically lived in those things forever, once they were like 5-6 months old. :)


----------



## bkay77

baby_bray said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I've started researching baby gear and I'm totally overwhelmed&#8230;there is SO much stuff and so many Brands and options for each thing that I feel like I need a college degree in child development with a minor in product design to figure out what I need!!!!! I have a 20% off coupon for Amazon that expires soon and I really want to use it&#8230;I think I might just get a high chair I think like. I want to test drive the strollers in person before buying as well as the car seats. Have you all started shopping?
> 
> I know exactly how you feel!!!! LOL! That's the perfect way to put it! I've started putting together an Amazon Baby Registry and that actually seemed to really help things fall into place when it came to planning. We really haven't bought anything yet, but we've got most of the stuff "laid out" to buy. I used a ton of online reviews/Amazon reviews/ and a few mom's advice for some of the bigger stuff. I ended up picking out a cute Graco, one hand fold stroller with a carrier/carseat combo. That was my toughest all around decision.
> I thought about the Graco Snugride 35 seat thinking it'd be the best since it would hold baby for longer, but someone said "are you really going to be carrying around a carrier at 30/35lbs?" and it made more sense to stick with the smaller Snugride Infant, 25lb limit carrier/seat and then upgrade to the bigger convertible car seat like a Britax (5-40lb rear facing and 20-70lbs forward facing) but they're definitely pricey.Click to expand...

We have two Britax convertible carseats. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! Seriously worth every penny. My 4 year old is still in hers. Both my kids transitioned out of the infant seat to the convertible around 6-8 months old. I think you will be fine with the smaller snugride. One thing I loved is the infant seat stroller frame. Its sooooo lightweight and easy to use. The strollers can get to be heavy, a pain to lift in and out of the car, unfold, and push around. The frame made it so much easier during the infant car seat days.

I also recommend the book Baby Bargains. They rate all the products based on safety and price. It really helped when I was shopping for gear


----------



## JLilli

Good morning ladies!
We have our gender scan this afternoon, I'm sooooo excited! It felt like this day was SO far away and now it's finally here! Less than 8 hours and we should know, as long as baby cooperates!


----------



## anna1986

hey ladies

i Love looking at baby stuff.
Have choosen my double buggy and car seat. will buy them after xmas. they r the only big things i need to get.
i still have my daughter swing (which she hated as it laid quite flat and she suffered from reflux).
we r currently in the process of sorting our spare room into a BIG girls room for my daughter and she had a new bed coming in the next 14-28 days. so this baby will go into her cot and i still have the changing table etc.
bought a new cot mobile, changing mat and baby bath and support the other day. plus new bottles as still have my microwave steriliser so will re-use that.
it so exciting getting everything again feels like ages ago i did it all for my daughter when in fact it was only 18 months ago!

AFM :- im off to the docs in an hour as have a horrendous cough that is keeping me up all night and am having tummy cramps from all the coughing. just had a major coughing fit and once i stopped i felt about 5 little taps from baby lol was like it was saying 'oi mummy stop coughing and jiggling me about lol'

hope all u ladies r well 
xx


----------



## baby_bray

JLilli said:


> Good morning ladies!
> We have our gender scan this afternoon, I'm sooooo excited! It felt like this day was SO far away and now it's finally here! Less than 8 hours and we should know, as long as baby cooperates!

Oh!!! I hope it goes well and baby shows the goods!! I have mine next Thursday, I'll be 16+1 at the time just like you! 

anna1986- I hope they're able to get the cough under control, that sucks :( Adorable that baby was proding in diapproval though!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at the docs Anna, my cold keeps threatening to turn into a cough which I can do without having the stitch in place. Every time I've coughed lately though, my little peanut has been prodding me as well! Don't think these babies like the coughing so much!

Jlili - good luck for your gender scan :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck jli ll ie, can't wait to find out! And Anna I hope you feel better!


----------



## anna1986

I feel massive lol
Anyone else care to share bump piccies??


----------



## baby_bray

Beautiful bump!!!!~~~<3
I'm so jealous, I'll definitely mine after I get home, I'm actually due to take another bump photo...I've really been slacking because I still haven't really developed anything, I'm so jealous!
I'm rather thin and this is #1, I think I've done week 5 and week 12 so far. I'm definitely bulking up around my mid-section but it's the whole way around...not a bump. If I didn't have the beginning photo to compare it to I wouldn't even notice....


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bump! I'm due for another bump pic too I think.


----------



## anna1986

Baby_bray and mrs AJ look forwad to seeing your bumps xx


----------



## baby_bray

Ok, you guys are the first ones other than my hubby now to get to see our bump pics! I take them in the same place with my same shirt I got online from this site, it was just the cutest idea, and you can send the shirt back after baby and she makes it into a onesie (scroll to the bottom of her page)!!!! I take a couple different views when I shoot, but here are my side views!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/5wks-2.jpg
5wks to the day!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/12wk2d-2.jpg
12+2! I was procrastinating! Excuse the no-makeup look. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/15wk2d.jpg

15+2, today! And I've just realize after taking my 15wk photos that I think I *am* starting to show, LOL!! It's sort of all the way around and it's not all that obvious, but seeing it in comparison to my 5wk....I don't think I can deny it :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

You are definitely showing :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'll have to take a 16 week bump pic for you ladies :) 

I also have my first baby item., my friend got a cherry wood colored change table today for free.. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lou1234

Thought I'd join in with the bump photos - hope no one minds.

This is my 18 week photo.
 



Attached Files:







Week 18.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsK

Hello everyone :) my name is Rebecca and I'm due with my second march 26th. I have a son who is turning 1 on Oct 6th. I've been married to my wonderful husband for 2.5 years. Would love to join your group! I can't promise to post often as my toddler and college are keeping me quite occupied, but it would be lovely to have some other ladies to share this time with. 

Since this is my second, I'm able to be a bit more patient than with my first.. But the anatomy scan is the one thing I absolutely can't wait for. Mine is scheduled for Nov 1st at 19 weeks.. And I'm just SO impatient that I'm considering a private scan.. I'm just afraid they wouldn't be right! Silly fear I know.


----------



## baby_bray

<3 adorable Lou! Happy 18wks :)


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Just a quick update 
Had my gender scan and were havin a boy :) means we will have one of each :) 
Will add some piccies tonight once my little girl has gone to bed! 
X


----------



## skeet9924

congrats Anna!!! So exciting!!

WElcome mrs k


----------



## Lou1234

Welcome Mrs K!

Congrats Anna on :blue:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats anna :D x


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome mrsk :wave:

Huge congrats on team :blue: Anna :dance:

Lovely bump pics everyone, I might be brave enough to add one of mine later! I haven't actually taken any so far, but it really does seems like just fat rather than bump still :haha:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Congrats Anna!

I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Anna!!

I still have a month to wait to find out :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Loving all the bumps! Really cute shirt Baby_bray.

Congrats on the blue bump Anna!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm with you on that rose.. I find out oct 30


----------



## anna1986

Here's my scan pics



Boy bits!!


----------



## Kte

Congrats on :blue: Anna.

Welcome mrsk

Love the t-shirt idea. I have 1 bump pic so far at 13weeks and 3 days and one on my 30th birthday where I didn't realise I was pregnant and was just over 5 weeks. I started late with my last pregnancy taking proper pics so I feel quite organised this time, just yet to post them!


----------



## katyblot

Congrats Anna, on team blue! So exciting you'll have one of each!

Welcome mrsk.

And am loving all the bump pics. I haven't taken any so far. Must do one!

To everyone with dopplers, so exciting u r all finding Lo's hb's!
We had me appt on thurs, and got to hear our Lo's hb for the first time. Was amazing - such a lovely soothing sound! 
Hav anatomy scan on 19th Oct, but hoping to stay team yellow!
Then next appt is with midwife on Dec 13th, when I'll b 28 weeks. That's so long away. We hardly get any appts when you're expecting your second here!


----------



## bkay77

Congrats Anna!! Its fun having one of each :)


----------



## electrcaldiva

Hey march baby ladies....just checking in to say hi...I've been lurking off and on. Between working and being sick ive just been worn out... anyhoo this week I got a burst of energy..im so used to being in the bed allday (i work nites) I was actually pissed I couldn't sleep my life away anymore.. I think the prenatals are keeping me sick though, any suggestions?..I've been wearing seabands and they tend to help with the nausau but not enough....Ive been reading about amnio's...im going to have mine on oct 9..i'm 39 or as the referral put it ADVANCED MATERNAL AGE...lol and I should also find out what i'm having on that day as well.... I'm also having a lot of stretching pain. I had a tummy tuck 14 years ago after I had my daughter and my stomach was still super flat up until about 2 months ago.. my ps sewed my muscles during that procedure now my six pack has lumps in it lol..I googled pics of ladies having babies after a tummy tuck and it doesnt look like I should have 2 stomachs but I really want to see how weird its going to look..anyway..its great to read everyone moving along well and i'll get myself in here a little more... I miss the chatting...im due on march 21 anyone interested in being my bump buddy...I can commit now lol I have my energy back:happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Katy - we have our anatomy scan on the 16th and I'm hoping to stay team :yellow: too, but DH is really keen on finding out so who knows what will happen lol. I'm almost certain that IF we do find out we won't be telling anybody else what we're having as I want at least a little bit of surprise in the birth announcement :)

Hi electral - sorry you're still feeling sick, you could try swapping prenatals as I have heard that sometimes prenatals can make you feel worse. Unfortunately you could be one of the unlucky people who get sickness for longer, I had it with my very first pregnancy so I know how you feel. Sea bands did work with me some of the time, but other times I just felt yucky no matter what I did. The only relief I was getting at those times was when I was sleeping. Hopefully as you progress it will get less though :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Anna for team blue! How nice you will have one of each! Time to get shopping!!! 

AFM, we were renting a one bedroom apartment and decided now was the time to buy a house, we moved in last night/today. I took a picture of my bump by the for sale sign, I didn't want her to be left out of our big day! (By the way, moving and unpacking while pregnant is exhausting and makes for a very sore Mama! And I didn't/haven't even lifted anything super heavy!)


----------



## Kte

Congrats an the house Amy! 

I'm on here before I. Use my first lot of energy to clean the pit of our bedroom so oh can finish the DIY in here :haha: it's nice to begin to feel less tired, only slightly but I'll take it! 

Film and butt on couch this aft!

Have a lovely day all :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the house amy!! Oh and I moved in the week I found out I was pregnant...the tiredness is what tipped me off I was preg..it was very exhausting and my back killed me...un packing took me almost all summer!! Good luck getting everything set up and enjoy your new home!!

electrical- when do you take your prenatals? SOmetimes taking them in the morning is harder on your body. I personally take mine at night before bed, that way I've had food all day and if I am nauseous i dont notice it as much because i'm sleeping.


----------



## iprettii

19 more days till I find out the sex of the baby!!! how exciting!!! I'm also going to take a bump pic later.


----------



## paula181

Aww Anna that's great news on the :blue: 

I am having my scan in 18days and counting......eeeek :yipee: 


xx


----------



## anna1986

hi all

thanks for all the congrats :) still cant believe im having a boy i really thought it was going to be a girl. am over the moon at having one of each though. 
have been buying a few cute little outfit. forgot how tiny newborns are. my little girl only weighed 4lb9 when we took her home (4lb14 at birth) but i cant even imagine her that small now.
think we r going to call him William Paul (oh's family tradition that boys middle name is their daddys name).
Got my next midwife appt on tuesday so excited for that.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## baby_maybe

If we have a boy (not very likely!), his middle name will be from his daddy too :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies here are my bump pics...i did a whole progression...its funny the first 2 pics you can tell are bloat the last 3 are from today and you can tell its bump :) Pardon the mess in the background of the last one...I was going through old clothes and sorting and getting rid of some!! I just wanted a full body few so you could see porportionally how i look
 



Attached Files:







collage2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## anna1986

aw lovely bump skeet


----------



## bkay77

Love all the bump pics! I would post mine, but I feel I look fat more than cute baby bump lol

I think we have officially narrowed our name down!!! Which of these two do you like better? (Kay is our last name)

*Noelle Kay

Juliet Kay*

Sibset is Charlotte and Ethan


----------



## sharnw

Cute bump Skeet!

Here's mine
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skeet9924

Oh sharn yours is so cute too!!!


----------



## electrcaldiva

Thanks for the advice ladies...i'm taking my prenatals during the day.. I will start taking them before bed...

By the way.... lovely bumps ladies:thumbup:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Juliet :)


----------



## rose.

I like noelle the most :)


----------



## rose.

Im having a crisis this morning, normal trousers are too tight to do up comfortably but my maternity ones are still too loose :( I don't have any belt loops in the maternity trousers! Think I'm going to have to wear my old ones with the buttons undone :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no. i think that may call for a shopping trip. does you trouser have a button to fasten up cause i think you can buy these things that loop the trouser button and has a button on the other side to fasten them up 



Ill check amazon i seen them there lol 

There is this one :
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jolly-Jump...sr_1_22?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1349077141&sr=1-22

OR

Ebay have better selection


https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...der&_nkwusc=maternity+buttton+extender&_rdc=1


----------



## Cherrybump

Hope they help you out rose


----------



## anna1986

Rose - alot of my mat jeans have adjustable waist check at the sides see if you have a button and elastic to tighten them up xx


----------



## starzz

Congrats on team blue Anna! We have our scan this Friday
I had a dream last night that we are team blue..... Will hopefully know in a few days :)


----------



## skeet9924

Rose if there is a button you can wrap an elastic around your button and through the button hole to give you more room.. Also if you have the higher band on your maternity pants you can fold the band down and it makes them a bit tighter


----------



## baby_maybe

That's what I've been doing with mine rose :) I grew out of normal clothes pretty quick, could still get them on but I was so uncomfortable I had to upgrade to maternity. I've had them about 5 weeks now and they're still a bit big, but I make do!


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the suggestions girls, will have a look at them when I get home tonight and see if there is anything to tighten them up. Unfortunately they aren't the high up ones so I can't fold them down but hopefully there will be some adjusters inside.

I've gone to work with my buttons undone ha, I have a clip rather than a button but hopefully it should work in sort of the same way so I may have to get on to eBay to get an extender!


----------



## baby_bray

bkay77 said:


> Love all the bump pics! I would post mine, but I feel I look fat more than cute baby bump lol
> 
> I think we have officially narrowed our name down!!! Which of these two do you like better? (Kay is our last name)
> 
> *Noelle Kay
> 
> Juliet Kay*
> 
> Sibset is Charlotte and Ethan

Oh, I like the sound of Noelle better with the siblings names. I think Charlotte and Juliet are a little close with the "ette" at the ends. But they're both gorgeous names <3


----------



## skeet9924

I like noelle :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I like Noelle too. :)


----------



## JLilli

So we had our gender u/s on Friday afternoon & it's official we are team :pink:
Our little princess will be named Audrey Lynn, can't wait to meet her!

Here are pics, I just can't get over how perfect she looks already!

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t63/vball7chica2003/Audrey1-1.jpg

don't think there's any denying she's a girl....

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t63/vball7chica2003/Audrey2.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats JLilli, and lovely name!


----------



## baby_bray

So, ladies, I'd love to get a few opinions, here's the story:

This last week I've been thinking about finding out the gender tons. And this Thursday I've got a midwife appt and scan. Our midwife said we should be able to tell the gender at this appt. I have so much respect for the ladies who are able to go team yellow! :yellow: I never thought I'd be able to hold out but I feel like I'm getting a new sense of courage...

I've always hoped to have a hospital birth with the least amount of medical intervention that I can handle. I'm a pretty flexible and accepting, and I'd like to make it as far as I can. I don't look as an epidural as failure, but I'm not lining up to reserve one unless I feel like I can't handle things.

I liked thinking of using finding out the gender to be my motivation/inspiration to get through labor and meet my little one!
I'm totally okay with my hubby and family knowing the gender before me. I know it's a little strange. But I trust them 100%, they're fine with the idea, and I trust they won't let it slip. It's everyone else I'm more worried about, I'm not saying they can't tell other people, but I don't want it to get down the road to distant family or something and they don't realize I don't want to find out and they send a big "Congrats on the boy/girl" card or something.
Do you guys think my hopes are too high...? Am I just setting myself up to be let down by someone's slip? :dohh: 
Any suggestions or similar experiences? How many ladies are staying team yellow?

I really love to be able to say I waited until baby was placed on my chest. My goal right now is to "see how I manage not knowing" up until the 20wk U/S and if I'm doing well, then wait till delivery! My hubby and family know that they aren't allowed to tell me. If I want to break I told them I have to find out at my 20wk scan since they aren't allowed to tell me.


----------



## JLilli

baby bray: I think that's a really sweet idea but I think it will be too difficult for them to keep it a secret not because they would tell you on purpose but it's just so easy to accidentally say he/she and then it's all over. Plus if you see something someone purchased for the baby by accident that could give it away. I'd recommend not letting anyone know if you want to stay team yellow then stay all the way and if you decide to give in at 20 weeks then you still get the fun and excitement of telling everyone what you're having. I also think it'd be a little less exciting since everyone would already know what you're having except you, I think I'd feel left out if everyone knew but me.

Good luck and I hope they can keep the secret if you decide to go that route


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree with JLilli, I don't think anyone would tell on purpose, but once you know the gender it is hard not to say 'he' or 'she' when talking about the baby, so it is likely someone would let is slip on accident. Any chance you can convince DH to stay team yellow with you?


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: jlilli :)

Baby bray - we have decided to stay team :yellow: mainly because it's our last child and it will be nice to have the surprise, but also because we want other people to have the surprise too. DH originally wanted to find out but I think I've convinced him not to now :) My 20 week scan is in two weeks time and I can't wait to see peanut again :)


----------



## baby_bray

DH is dead set on knowing, lol. If it *really* bothered me I know he'd stay yellow with me, but I honestly don't feel like I'd be left out or jealous that he would know.
Everyone refers to baby as "Baby Bray" anyway, so it would be an easy crutch to lean on so it's never "he" or "she".
Gifts shouldn't be much of an issue since I'm not really a pink person (sorry!! to those pink lovers), we've told family a million times already to keep things neutral anyway and we could ask immediate family to leave clothes in the box and write "3 onesies 0-3mons" on the box if they were gender revealing, lol. I'm lucky, my husband's family is maybe 45mins away, so they can hoard all the gender stuff if they want at their house and bring it over after Baby Bray is born, and my parents are coming down after the birth so they could always bring gender related items with them when they fly down.
I think we'll end up having to restrict it purely to immediate family if that's the road we go down to minimize the chances of slip-ups! LOL


----------



## sharnw

Omg baby brain lol,
Saturday night, OH and I were driving around in the city and we both were majorly hungry and I was busting to go to the toilet... 
We decided to get Hungry jacks.. He parked in the bay and he told be to go in and go to the toilet and come out an we'l order in the drive through lol.
Anyway, I went to the toilet and order my burger an coke afterwards. I walk out sipping my drink and OH goes "I thought you were just going to the toilet and come strait out, and we were going to order at the drive through"
:haha: I said "SORRY ITS BABY BRAIN" haha he just laughed and said "omg"
LOL


----------



## starzz

Congrats JLilli!


----------



## anna1986

congrats jLiili

i weighed myself this morning and was very impressed to see i havent gained any weight yet :) YAY with my daughter i gained 3 stone and am hoping not to this time around. Although i have just eaten half a pack of chocolate digestives dunked in tea! ooopppsss

Got midwife appt this afternoon. hoping that goes well.
hope you ladies are having a good day? im off 4 a nap whilst my toddlers napping!


----------



## Kte

jLiili Congrats on :pink:

Baby_bray: You never know, baby may be on your side and hide so no one can find out, that's how I was team :yellow: last time! I think it will be hard for others not to let it slip out words wise, my OH and I toyed with the idea but we knew it would eventually come out even bu accident and that's not how you want the news to come out. I don't know, if thats what you decide I really hope they don't slip up. We are staying :yellow: this time around as well, as hard as it is! Good luck :flower:


----------



## baby_bray

The only thing I've bought so far has been a small collection of cloth diapers (just a little newborn sampler pack to try it out), 2 really cool pacifiers (one that pops shut so it doesn't "touch" the ground and a razberry teether for later on) 
And my favorite, one teeny tiny onesie. Plain white with a little Earth on it that says "Hi, I'm new here" <3


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Anna, I'm the same, no weight gain yet, though I lost a few pounds in first tri and I've gained some of that back. I gained 38 pounds with my first, and I'd love to NOT do that again!


----------



## skeet9924

are you ladies planning on using a pregnancy pillow or just regular body pillow??


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Skeet I picked up a body pillow as it was on sale. It was £10 instead of £20 so thought I'd grab it while it was on offer. Haven't used it yet though so can't tell you what it is like.

As for weight gain - I lost something like 60lb last year to reach my goal weight. I went under my goal weight and then settled at just above it before my BFP. My problem has been that for the last 1.5 years I've been very, very active. I'd train at least 5 times a week with running, boot camp and circuits and I stopped it all when I got pregnant. Add the fact that through first tri I could only really eat plain carbs (snacking on bagels and crisps etc) the weight piled on. I've put on over 20lb so far.

Now I've got more energy tonight is my first visit back in the gym. Only going to walk on the treadmill but better than nothing! My eating is getting back on track as well. I cannot carry on putting on weight the way I have been.


----------



## Kellycool

Helloooooo lovely ladies. Sorry I am so awol, crazy few days as oen of my best friends had ehr first baby this weekend )) 
Congrats to all the ladies who found out their baby genders, how exciting. 
I'm def staying team yellow as we have done for both boys so it's what I am used to. I really do feel it's a pinky though.. Hormones are raging, hunger has kicked in so everything going acc to plan me thinks hehe
Hope you are all ok, my bump is big but not as big as with my second son wow that thing was huge. How do u post pics on here off a phone?
xx


----------



## baby_bray

I'm the same as anna1986 & MrsAJ, I lost in the first tri and now it seems to be coming back slowly. I just got back to my "pre-pregnancy" weight.
I wasn't all that "sick" in the first tri, I really only threw up twice. It was mostly no appetite/nothing seemed appealing, tiredness and heartburn that were holding me back.
Wow Lou1234, congrats on the recent weight loss success! I sort of went cold turkey on any real activities in the first tri too and I sort of ate whatever since I was just happy to eat. Things have definitely gotten better, DH and I are taking evening walks with the dog, usually anywhere from a 1-2 miles. Our workcenter does fun little group planking/pushup/wallsits a few times a day for a minute or two, and I've started joining back in (modified! of course or I'll do other little exercises during the time)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, just like you ladies I had no energy in first tri (and was very sick!) so stopped working out basically cold turkey. Now that I've got some energy back and feel better I've starting walking daily too, which feels great.

Baby_bray, I also meant to say - so it looks like you plan to cloth diaper then?? I wasn't brave enough to do it myself, but I have several friends who do, and they all love it....I mean really really LOVE it.


----------



## skeet9924

Lou- I was like you.. Super active until I got my Bfp.. Surprisingly though I've only gained 4lbs so far.. I'm sure that will change soon. I also could only eat carbs and potatoes first tri


----------



## baby_bray

Mrs. AJ said:


> Yeah, just like you ladies I had no energy in first tri (and was very sick!) so stopped working out basically cold turkey. Now that I've got some energy back and feel better I've starting walking daily too, which feels great.
> 
> Baby_bray, I also meant to say - so it looks like you plan to cloth diaper then?? I wasn't brave enough to do it myself, but I have several friends who do, and they all love it....I mean really really LOVE it.

I bought a little newborn sampler kit and I'd love to try....but I'm certainly not committed yet to cloth diapering. I have a neighbor across the street who just had baby #2 recently and she loves it, so she's sort of my point of contact lol. But she doesn't 'exclusively' cloth diaper by any means.


----------



## skeet9924

A lot of my friends use cloth .. My one friend will buy some diapers for when she plans on being out but for the most part uses cloth.. I don't think ill be brave enough for it


----------



## Lou1234

Well I made it to the gym and walked on the treadmill. My gym run challenges and the cardio machine this quarter is the treadmill. You just do a least a mile at a time and for each marathon you do you get team points. Gives me the extra incentive to go to the gym! 

I did 2 miles today to test out my back (it has been aching when I walk) and it went ok. Interesting to find out I now have to walk a lot slower than before!


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies went for my gender scan today and the baby crossed it's legs.... so therefore couldn't see, i'm so upset and frustrated. I'm even a little bit mad at the baby. That means i have to wait until 24 weeks, but i think i'll just ask for another scan or get a 3d one, either way i'm not waiting :(


----------



## sharnw

heaveneats, ohhh :) little cheeky bubba for crossing his/her legs hehehe :hugs: :flower: xx

Ladies I have lost 2Kgs since I found out I was pregnant. ( I didnt even have much MS)Im not compliaining lol, I bet I will starting pounding it on soon though :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no heaven!! That must be so frustrating!! I hope mine doesn't do that


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

That stinks heaven! That's my fear! I would be booking a private scan for tomorrow ;)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh what a bummer Heaven! I hope you are able to get in for a private scan or something and that bubs cooperates then :hugs:


----------



## heaveneats

i have another scan october 11th, it was earliest they could do.... :( if bubs doesnt cooperate again i'll be upset again!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well at least that is next week, so not so far away - mine's the 10th! Drink something sugary (like OJ) beforehand!


----------



## anna1986

oh no heaven! these babies can be awkward at times! fingers crossed for the 11th! i second what mrsAJ said def drink or eat something sugary to get lo moving. i drank a sugary drink before my gender scan and lo was moving so much they couldnt even keep his heartbeat for more than a few secs before he had moved away again.

AFM - its 3am here and my toddler has been wide awake for the last 2hrs!! not a happy mummy. so tired. have even been in tears wondering how im actually going to cope with a newborn and a 23 month old :s
Also over the last few days i have been thinking more and more about the babys birth and what i want to do. i was dead set i wanted a c-section again but the more i think about it i dont actually want to leave my daughter for so long so am contemplating maybe a VBAC (i am also aware that i could be in labour for days though also). i know because of the shape of my uterus they are expecting baby to stay breech like my little girl was so if that happens ill have the decision choosen for me. its so hard trying to decide what to do for the best and trying to make it as easy as possible for my toddler. its even affecting my choice as to weather i breastfeed or bottle feed. i never managed to bf my little girl as she was prem and couldnt latch on so i expressed for the first 6 weeks before putting her onto formula - putting her onto formula was a massive mistake as it turned out she was lactose intollerant and soya. i regretted not trying harder to bf her. this time around im leaning towards bottle feeding as it will be easier and hubby/grandparents can feed baby if im busy with my toddler - but then i think im just being selfish :( being a mummy is hard work.
Sorry for long post am just sat here feeling tired and emotional and worried i wont cope!


----------



## Kte

anna1986 said:


> oh no heaven! these babies can be awkward at times! fingers crossed for the 11th! i second what mrsAJ said def drink or eat something sugary to get lo moving. i drank a sugary drink before my gender scan and lo was moving so much they couldnt even keep his heartbeat for more than a few secs before he had moved away again.
> 
> AFM - its 3am here and my toddler has been wide awake for the last 2hrs!! not a happy mummy. so tired. have even been in tears wondering how im actually going to cope with a newborn and a 23 month old :s
> Also over the last few days i have been thinking more and more about the babys birth and what i want to do. i was dead set i wanted a c-section again but the more i think about it i dont actually want to leave my daughter for so long so am contemplating maybe a VBAC (i am also aware that i could be in labour for days though also). i know because of the shape of my uterus they are expecting baby to stay breech like my little girl was so if that happens ill have the decision choosen for me. its so hard trying to decide what to do for the best and trying to make it as easy as possible for my toddler. its even affecting my choice as to weather i breastfeed or bottle feed. i never managed to bf my little girl as she was prem and couldnt latch on so i expressed for the first 6 weeks before putting her onto formula - putting her onto formula was a massive mistake as it turned out she was lactose intollerant and soya. i regretted not trying harder to bf her. this time around im leaning towards bottle feeding as it will be easier and hubby/grandparents can feed baby if im busy with my toddler - but then i think im just being selfish :( being a mummy is hard work.
> Sorry for long post am just sat here feeling tired and emotional and worried i wont cope!

:hugs: Anna. :hugs: To be honest, I bottle fed my LO as I lost alot of blood and my supply was low, I combi fed for a bit but got the timings all wrong and lost my supply. Thinking this time around, after watching my sister breastfeed, I kind of want to bottle feed again anyway but I do feel a little guilty that I am not going to even try. Part of me think I may combi feed again and as much as all the publicity is out there and I know its a good thing, i'm just not earing towards brestfeeding right now. So I understand the kind of predicament your in. :hugs:

Also, just to say, my sister exclusivley brest fed and my nephew has had several gastro problems, still does and they can't even work out his intolerance, so don't blame yourself for your LO, you would have had to change your entire diet (as my sister has just had to do living off oat milk) if you were bf as she would still have had the intolerance, it isn't just down to formula feeding :flower: 

I ask my mummy friends of two and they say you do just manage, its hard to imagine but you just kind of do - hope they are right :dohh: :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Anna - my first two babies were prem and the second one that came home I couldn't breast feed and ended up pumping and the bottle feeding when my expressed milk ran out. The next two children I tried to breast feed but never got very far with it due to attachment/positioning issues that I just couldn't get sorted due to already having young children, so again I formula fed them. This time I'm determined to try again and with them all being at school I'll be able to seek more help with breast feeding groups I hope. If it doesn't work out I'll formula feed again. There is a lot of guilt involved in the breast feeding debate and I understand your feeling in regard to whether or not you breast feed this time round. However please know that we as parents have to do what works best for us. What works for one family may not work in another. You will find what works best for you once the baby is born and this is what you should stick with for your own peace of mind :)


----------



## anna1986

thanks guys. 
think being tired and having a poorly toddler was getting to me last night - shes a bit better today and im feeling more possitive. xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello all!

I'm back home in the US again. Yesterday was a long day of flying but it felt SO GOOD to be back in my own bed after hopping around various beds for 3 weeks. Sorry I went MIA since last week but we went away for the weekend with my cousin and then last minute shopping and packing kept me pretty busy. Thank you all for your wonder responses regarding LO movement and baby shoppinghere's me catching up so sorry for bringing up old conversations!!! :dohh:

*baby_bray* - I debated the bigger convertible seat that lasts longer too, but like you, decided that I prefer a lighter one with a handle for now. I'm leaning toward the Chacco Keyfit30 as the Britax Chaperone seems fantastic in terms of safety, etc but its super heavy and apparently hard to fit into most cars! Not to mention SO expensive for something that will only last for such a short time. I found a babystore website that lists all the strollers that are compatible with the Keyfit30 so now I have to research my way through them and go check some of them out in person so I can make my decision :flower: Good luck on your gender scan tomorrow!!!! :hugs:

*Lou1234* - I just ordered a book about breastfeeding yesterday. One of my friends who just had a baby in January of this year, had a really really hard time with breastfeeding. She told me all her horror stories so it freaked me out a bit. I definitely want to breastfeed if I can but I want to be prepared for what's coming! The starter kit sounds nice :)

*baby_maybe* - I splurged on the new Peg Perego Siesta chair which goes from newborn to toddler. It even fully reclines to a napping position in case LO doses off post feeding! It just seemed so nice and like it will be super useful. Most of our house is one level with hardwood flooring so I can easily wheel it around if I need to. Otherwise, I would have waited to buy a high chair like you suggested! How exciting you get to buy all new stuff for this little one! (at least emotionally if not financially!!!)

*Athena* - I'm not sure if anyone responded to your question about a website that ranks safety in carseats but I used ConsumerReports. I have an account and can send you the list if you'd like. Otherwise, I bet there is some other site too!

*Mrs AJ* - we plan to keep LO in our bedroom for the first 3 months as well so I'm waiting on the crib. But what did Connor sleep in at night? The rock n play? I'm just starting research on baby sleeping and how we want to go about it all so I'm sure I'll start getting into options for co-sleepers, bassinets, etc. Would love to hear your experience!

*Kte* - so gurgling noises are a possible LO movement - yay! I haven't really felt anything that was silent yet. I'm going to ask my doc more about it when I see him tomorrow.

*bkay* - I ordered baby bargains yesterday! Should be getting it tomorrow :) Thanks for your feedback on the Britax convertibles - which ones do you have? Also, I'm starting to think I'll just get a snap and go infant seat stroller frame for now and get a nice stroller once we move to the convertible car seat later. I've seen my friends lug those big things around just to stick a car seat in itseems a bit much.


I *loved* all the bump pics - BEAUTIFUL BUMPS all around!!! I hope to jump on board with sharing mine tomorrow. I'll be 18 weeks so it will be a nice comparison my last one at 13 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*Anna* - congrats on your little boy news!!! How exciting :happydance: Lovely name too! I think you will be a great mummy just because you're already stressing about all this and trying to figure out what's best! That says you care and want to do what's best for everyone. Taking care of yourself is not selfish, you can't be a good mummy if you're not happy! There's an answer and it will come to you :hugs:

*electrcaldiva* - sorry to hear you're still battling with the msI found sucking on lemon drops to help me quite a bit. My tongue wasn't too happy by mid afternoon but it did help with the nausea. GL!

*AmyB* - congrats on the new house! We will be making a move from the townhouse we're renting into a house in the Spring so I'll be feeling a somewhat similar pain then!

*bkay* - I love Juliet Kay! But I agree with baby_bray that Noelle sounds super nice with the other sibling names. It's hard!

*JLilli* - yay for team pink!!! Congrats on your perfect indeed little princess :flower:

SUCH an exciting time on the thread as everyone is having gender scans! I can't wait to find out what we're having...two more weeks! I admire all of you team yellow folks. I can't do it with this one...WAY too excited...but maybe with the next one :winkwink:

*sharn* - I can totally relate on the baby brain thingI was skeptical of the concept but I'm SO forgetful and spaced out these days its ridiculous!!!!! Funny story indeed :haha:

*Lou* - I'm in your boat re exercise and healthy eating. I worked hard over the years to get my diet to be healthy and got myself into a regular exercise routine so I maintained nicely at my goal weight the last 5 yearsbut since my BFP, I haven't exercised regularly and have been eating sooooo many more carbs. Especially in the first trio where I could barely move and get anything down. I literally watched my muscle tone walk out the doorI'm still 'ok' but definitely not where I'm comfortable. I've started exercising again but at a very low level so that I don't gain too much but I certainly miss my rigorous routine! I keep telling myself how this is what's best for LO and it's what keeps me sanebut it's hard!

*heaven* - big big :hugs: How frustrating! Hope you get to find out next week - drinking something sugary does keep them moving so that might help.

OK, I'm all caught up! Sorry for the two long posts!!!!! Off to take our doggie on a walk and get some blood pumping! Have a great hump day everyone!! xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Mrs. Chezek - yes Connor slept in the rock n play at night as he wouldn't sleep in the bassinet at first - he wanted to be at an angle. :) He usually napped in either the rock n play or his swing. I was worried about transitioning him to his crib at 6 months, but it was honestly seamless! 

Anna - I am so sorry for the rough night! :hugs: My little ones will only be 16 months apart which scares me to death sometimes, but we can do it!!! :hugs: I am also worried about a long hospital stay since I don't want to leave him for so long - I've never even spent one night away from him yet. I didn't have a section before, but I was in labor for over 48 hours and so was in the hospital for quite awhile anyway.


----------



## rose.

Glad you're feeling a bit better today Anna!

Some people at work mentioned that they could see I am starting to show today :) so exciting!! 

I sold my car yesterday, going to get a bigger car with 5 doors suitable for baby's pram :) very exciting but means I have to train to work for the rest of the week!


----------



## boxxey

Got my doppler today, found baby right away HB is 149-167 so excited


----------



## MrsK

So I broke down and booked a private gender scan for the 12th instead of waiting for November 1st. Booked it with the same lady who accurately told us our son's gender last time around.. but I'm still pretty anxious about accuracy at 16w3d! I was planning on doing a surprise gender reveal by having the ultrasound tech writing the gender on a piece of paper which I would take to the florist who would put either pink or blue helium balloons in a large box for DH and me to open together while my sister takes pictures.... but now I'm so unsure about whether they will really get the gender right so soon! Anybody with experience?!


----------



## bkay77

Thanks everyone for your input on the baby name. I wish it was easier for me. I still cant make up my mind, it changes daily... :( :(

*Anna*- Hugs!! My first 2 kids are 18 months apart so I know how you feel. But its actually not as bad as it seems it could be. I was super worried when I was pregnant with #2, but its actually easier in the beginning because the baby sleeps alot and likes to sit in swings, etc... It was when he started crawling and I had two kids to chase after it got busy LOL And dont worry about BF or bottle feeding. You will figure out whats easiest for your family. I will give you hope about the BF though. I BF my son when my daughter was only 18 months old, and it was easy. I actually found it easier than bottles because I would just sit on the couch, hook him up to a boob and read a story to my daughter at the same time. (or Dora was some good entertainment for her too lol) Keep your chin up! Toddlers are hard work. I think my 4 year old likes to run me ragged. Im super worried about how Im gonna handle 3! ((Yikes))

*Heaven*- Sorry you couldnt get the gender, FX your next appointment little one is more cooperative

*MrsChezek* - We use the Britax Marathons. As do most of my friends. I love them. They are big, so make sure they fit in your vehicle. But they lean back just enough to make it comfy, they gave great prints, they are one of the safest brands, etc. They go up to 50 inches and 70 pounds. What we did with both my kids, is used a graco infant seat with a snap/go stroller frame for the first 8-10 months, until baby literally couldnt fit anymore. Then we switched a cute lightweight stroller (I think we got a chicco) and the convertible car seat. I still use both of those now(along with my double stroller), and my son is 2.5. My daughter is still in her Britax Marathon too, and she's 4. I agree, I loved the snap/go frame because it was sooooo lightweight. I could lift it with one finger if I wanted. I never understood why my friends were lugging around a 20 pound fancy stoller just to click a car seat into it. You cant even see the stroller once its in there. And trust me, after about 50 times of taking that thing in/out of your trunk and pushing it with the carseat and baby in it (40+ more pounds), you are gonna wish it was lighter LOL I did my entire registry based on Baby Bargains, awesome book. They will give you 3 options, budget, mid and high price. Sometimes I went the budget route and other times I went the high route. But I love they lay it all out for you with safety ratings and reviews.

Also, I saw your question about the crib. Our kids slept in our room for the first 3-4 months as well. The first few weeks in a pack n play, then we actually set up the crib in a corner of the room. That way there wasnt any "crib transition", we just moved the whole thing to their room later on. It worked really well for us. We are doing it again this time. I told DH to clear me a crib area in our room just last week :)


----------



## iprettii

Hello ladies!!! So this is my bump pic from yesterday and it's official 15 more days till I find out what I'm having.. So far my brother had 2 girls, my cousin is having another girl, my husbands best friend is having another girl so we're hoping for a BOY but I have a strange feeling i'm having another girl LOL.. It's all love either way.
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsChezek

*Mrs AJ* - thanks for sharing your experience. I'm so curious as to what my LO will prefer! So amazing how newborns already have all these preferences and are so aware of things!!

*rose* - I'm going to have to bite the bullet and upgrade my car as well. I have a Jeep Wrangler soft top which is pretty much one of the most baby unfriendly cars out there!!! We're looking at SUVsgood luck with taking the train! Hope it's all smooth for you.

*MrsK* - I love your gender reveal idea! I'm still trying to work out mine. We definitely want to do something rather than just have the tech tell usI'm not big on cake which is the most common way I've seen this done. I'm a photog so I love the idea of balloons and photosI might steal it (if you don't mind) :flower:

*bkay* - you should just wait until the day she is born! And see which name fits her. I hear that many parents see their lo and the name just comes to them. Just an idea! Thanks for your car seat and stroller input. I just got Baby Bargains in the mail today so I'm excited to read through it. I think I'll definitely go the frame and infant car seat route though. I'm not big on lugging extra weight around!!! :thumbup:


The new additions to my "library" arrived this afternoon (see attached). Can't wait to dive in! Anyone have any feedback on these books or recommend anything else I should check out?
 



Attached Files:







books.jpg
File size: 72.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kte

MrsChezek said:


> The new additions to my "library" arrived this afternoon (see attached). Can't wait to dive in! Anyone have any feedback on these books or recommend anything else I should check out?

Wow what a library! Sorry no recommendations, I didn't read any books! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

That is quite the library!! I only have 2 pregnancy books and one on breast feeding and I barely read them.. They always have a scary section at the end of the chapter and as much as I try to skip over that part I always get sucked into reading it!


----------



## Lou1234

Wow - loads of books!

I took a few out of the library and I've been given the 'Your Pregnancy Bible' book which I love reading.

I do skip over a certain section of the book though! :ignore:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

*MrsChezek* - I loved _Brain Rules for Baby_, very interesting and informative. I didn't read the the Karp book about sleep (surprisingly, since I've read A LOT of sleep books) but I did read _Happiest Baby on the Block_ by the same author, which I found pretty helpful - though it was also very repetitive and could probably have been half as long. Ferber is the 'controlled crying' guru. CIO or CC just isn't fore me, but if that is something you want to try, that is the book my pediatrician recommended (but hopefully your baby will be a great sleeper so you don't have to worry about it!) If, like me, you rather not do CIO or CC, I recommend _The No Cry Sleep Solution_. :)

Oh, and if you like to read and plan to breastfeed, I highly recommend a kindle or other e-reader. It makes it super easy to read with one hand, so you can easily read while breastfeeding, I got SO much reading done that way!


----------



## Aimee.gee

Wow i havent been on here in a while! My due dates been taken back to march 30th so i JUST squeeze into here :) gender scan is booked in for november 6th, im hoping for a wee girl as iv got a 2 yr old boy but either gender will still be a blessing xx im 15 weeks and already feel like a beached whale haha have started feeling wee jelly bean moving within the last few days so the fun parts are fast approaching. Is anyone else feeling like they have a stuffy nose/head? Have been waking up atleast once a night to clear my nose (read somewhere that its caused from pregnancy) am loving the bump pics :) will have to post one up some time :) hope everyones well


----------



## baby_bray

So appointment today went as well as it possibly could, and then the midwife asked if we were doing a quick U/S, if we were planning on knowing the gender, and I totally was like YES.
I slept so poorly last night, I was so anxious, and I kept getting these ideas that it'd just be better if we all knew, I'll still be excited either way and I'll still have motivation to meet Baby Bray (now nicknamed Brayby by one of my sisters, I love it! <3).
So, as soon as she set the ultrasound down it was the PERFECT potty shot....but Brayby was leaning forward and the little Buddah belly was obstructing the real money shot! We didn't see any definitive penis, but no vaginal stripe either....so even though I broke down to find out gender Brayby just wasn't having it...I guess it was Karma LOL
Midwife's guess would be girl, since boy bits are usually pretty obvious, but we could have been looking at scrotum, lol...so she said don't quite run out and buy pink or blue yet!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Glad the appt went well Baby_bray. I guess braby decided you needed a little more time to really decide if you want to stay team yellow ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Mrs AJ* - Apparently, great minds think alike as my copy of the No Cry Sleep Solution just arrived today! It didn't come with the other books yesterday for some reason so it missed the photo opp :winkwink: I'm pretty sure I'm not into CIO or CC but I know there is SO MUCH buzz about this concept that I figured we should at least glance through it and see what all the hoopla is about. And thanks for the Kindle tip! I already have one (bought it for DH as a xmas present many years ago but none of his book series is available on it so he never uses it and therefore it's now mine) so I'll be sure to keep it charged :flower:

*Bray* - how funny! I agree with Mrs AJ - Brayby figured you could use a little more time :baby: Glad everything else was great!

*Aimee* - I had the stuffy nose thing from like week 11 to week 15 but it seems to have eased up now. I too read that it's normal. Hope you feel better soon!

Had my doc appt this morning and everything was good - heartbeat at 147 :happydance: My doc was running late due to two emergency appts earlier in the day so I got to sit in his office and read all kinds of pregnancy mags for almost 2 hours. Luckily, I thought to bring snacks or I would have died of hunger as it was lunch time!! I got the script for my anatomy scan so now I have to call the hospital and schedule it for 20 weeks - yay!! :yipee:

And just for the record, I don't intend to read all those books back to back! DH is reading some and I'm taking the other half and then we'll chat and go from there. Also, skimming is allowed for certain chapters and or parts :winkwink:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oops forgot to share my bump pics...took a new one this morning and below is the side by side comparison of 7 weeks, 13 weeks and today. I need to take a nice, clothed shot so I can post on fb and put up as my photo here. These are very "scientific" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly_bw_7v13v18wks.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Cute bump, Mrs Chezek, glad the appt went well!

I'd also recommend Dr. Sears' _The Baby Sleep Book_ and _Positive Discipline: The first three years _(I think that's the name). Seems like a lot of reading, but I honestly did most of it while breastfeeding. I also read the _Wonder Weeks_, and while I like it, it is _very _repetitive and I feel like you can get the most useful info from the chart and from the website.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Bump pics! Adorable! I should probably do another of those. I always thought I'd do cutesy photos every week when I got pregnant but...turns out they just aren't high on the agenda for me. Shame!

I broke down and decided to get a doppler--sonoline b--last week. I ordered it off eBay and it came on Wednesday. It's so much fun to play with! I find that I can't get Nemo's heartbeat in the morning on an empty belly, but right after work it's ready to assist me ;) HB is still super strong in the high 150's and low 160's. I'm hoping with it being at the top end of the scale that the old wives tale is true and it's a girl! :)


----------



## rose.

I've got sonoline b it's fab :)


----------



## baby_bray

Me too, I'm absolutely loving my Sonoline B. 
I like waking up and reaching over to grab it. I stuck a little box of tissues by the bed and the little tube of jelly sits perfect in the little slot top of the tissues. "Brayby's" HB is usually mid-high 140s that I get. Which must be right on because at our appt yesterday the midwife caught the HB @ 145. <3 <3 <3 What a beautiful sound


----------



## rose.

My 17 week bump :)https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/601C5A57-7086-4B7C-AADC-498FD9BA1FFE-2531-0000029343F78C1B.jpg


----------



## anna1986

Nice bump rose x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh lovely bump! I'm overdue for a pic, meant to do one last weekend, I'll definitely do one this weekend!


----------



## rose.

Went to the bluewater baby and toddler show today in Kent, it was fantastic, ordered a furniture set for the nursery, I am so excited!! Also bought some little toys and booties with giraffes on. I can't wait to find out the sex in a few weeks time so I can start buying gender specific items, they had so many things I wanted to buy which weren't neutral!


----------



## MrsChezek

I tried looking for baby shows/expos around me and there seems to be nothing in the fall. The only ones I'm seeing are in the spring which will be a BIT too late for me :dohh: Anyone have any tips for finding one of those here in the US?


----------



## rose.

That's strange, do they think people stop having babies at this time of year?! Hope you find one soon :) I got a leaflet sent through about this one, that's how I found out.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Honestly I've never heard of baby shows in the US...?? Wedding shows, yes, but not baby shows, but maybe I'm just not looking the right places?


----------



## Stelly

Really? We have them once a year. Baby expo :) they do them for womens health, home shows and outdoor stuff here every year too. It's pretty cool if you can find one to go to, lots of informations, free samples, a lot of local vendors who make things (my favorite part!)


----------



## Stelly

Mrs. AJ said:


> Honestly I've never heard of baby shows in the US...?? Wedding shows, yes, but not baby shows, but maybe I'm just not looking the right places?

Google search for baby expo in Arizona- this is what came up first. Not sure if it's anywhere close to where you're at- but I always love going to these types of things :) 

https://www.arizonababiesandchildrenexpo.com/arizona_baby_expo_events.php


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Stelly said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I've never heard of baby shows in the US...?? Wedding shows, yes, but not baby shows, but maybe I'm just not looking the right places?
> 
> Google search for baby expo in Arizona- this is what came up first. Not sure if it's anywhere close to where you're at- but I always love going to these types of things :)
> 
> https://www.arizonababiesandchildrenexpo.com/arizona_baby_expo_events.phpClick to expand...

Thanks :flower:


----------



## trying2becalm

sharnw said:


> heaveneats, ohhh :) little cheeky bubba for crossing his/her legs hehehe :hugs: :flower: xx
> 
> Ladies I have lost 2Kgs since I found out I was pregnant. ( I didnt even have much MS)Im not compliaining lol, I bet I will starting pounding it on soon though :dohh:

I have lost weight too since getting pregnant. I think it because I have been forced to reduce my portions! Just can't eat as much in one go any more - I must have been a right piggy. Hopefully start gaining healthily soon...



rose. said:


> That's strange, do they think people stop having babies at this time of year?! Hope you find one soon :) I got a leaflet sent through about this one, that's how I found out.

Oh I had that leaflet through too but decided it was too soon for me. Plus I need DH to vacate the "office" first as that will become the nursery. Until that happens we have nowhere to put stuff in our little flat. 
Do you think there will be others? (Plus I didn't feel like the drive seeing as I go M4 junction 2 to 13 and back everyday as it is)


----------



## rose.

Yeah there will be others I'm sure, I've had a few leaflets through now but wanted to go to this one with my mum as she has been desperate to get out and buy a few things for LO for ages!! I plan to go to another nearer the time too :) 

Got my downs syndrome results, baby is low risk no further testing needed. Very happy :D


----------



## boxxey

Heres my last week pic i was 15 weeks in it


----------



## heaveneats

just wanted to say happy thanksgiving, to all those that are celebrating this weekend! It's a long weekend here in Canada, of course i've only got one day off but luckily i'll have a year off coming up soon! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Happy thanksgiving to you too!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Bump is coming along nicely boxxey!


----------



## sharnw

Beautiful bump Boxxey :D

Here's my bloat/bumps. Any difference??
8 weeks and 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Definitely seems higher now! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here's me at 17w 4d :)
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sharnw

Just beatiful Mrs. AJ :D


----------



## boxxey

Beautiful bumps ladies


----------



## anna1986

Lovely bumps ladies x


----------



## rose.

Eek this week it's only 2 weeks until the week of my scan! Can't wait to see baby again. I think my husband and I will have to go out on a little shopping trip once we know if baby is pink/blue :D
I don't get why I still suffer from nausea when I eat sometimes :/ this morning I actually thought I was going to be sick! Luckily I wasn't. I was only eating bland cereal and a bit of milk


----------



## paula181

My Mahoosive 18+3 days pregnant!!

Please excuse the mess we havent long moved home and are in the process of decorating all the bedrooms so everything has been dumped in this room :blush: which will eventually be the babies room :baby:

xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-06 09.20.58.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump Paula!


----------



## baby_bray

Beautiful bumps ladies~! I love them all!


----------



## Lou1234

I was going to post my 19 week bump photo but I've got a stupid look on my face so I'm not going to show it! :haha:

I've got my next scan on Wednesday! I'm just wishing for today and tomorrow to just go quickly so I can see baby again. I will be strong though and stay :yellow:

In the last week or so I thought I could feel baby moving slightly but it hasn't happened for a while. I'm trying to not worry though as I know it is too early for full on regular patterns. I can't wait to feel a big kick so I 100% know it is baby! In a few weeks I'll probably regret posting that! :dohh:


----------



## anna1986

Aw lou post the pic :)

Good luck for your scan i dont have mine until the 25th ( feels like ages away) also have a cervix scan too
I felt baby loads on saturday and was like yay finally feeling him but since then have hardly felt anything. I want big kicks to. But i know ill regret saying that too in a few weeks when hes keeping me awake during the night!
Question for anyone whos had a cervix scan - how do they do it?


----------



## Kte

I'm feeling little thumps but its not every day. Midwife tomorrow so hoping its heartbeat time :) think they start that at 16weeks don't they?


----------



## Lou1234

Kte said:


> I'm feeling little thumps but its not every day. Midwife tomorrow so hoping its heartbeat time :) think they start that at 16weeks don't they?

Hi Kte,

My midwife listened to the heartbeat at my 16 week appointment (I was about 16+4 at the time). She did warn me it might take a while and might be a case of chase the baby but she found it quickly and it was amazing to hear!


----------



## Lou1234

There you are!

My 19 week photo. Excuse the gormless look on my face and the fact my hair is all over the place - I hadn't been awake for long! Next photo to be taken on Friday.
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, sorry I've not posted all weekend, we've been away (just DH racing, nothing exciting!) all weekend and only got back late last night. I have been keeping up over the weekend just not posting. Also I slept for much of today as I had a really long day day yesterday. I think I was up by 6.30am and wasnt in bed until almost 1am this morning. When that alarm went off to get the kids up this morning I nearly cried, but DH was lovely and took them to school for me so I could go back to bed.

I really must take a bump piccie and post one I just never seem to remember until i see everyone posting theirs on here again :dohh:

Regarding movements I was feeling peanut quite a lot up until a few days ago, but I wasn't really in a position over the weekend to sit down quietly and wait for the kicks. I have felt a little today and had a listen with the doppler when I got back last night just to be sure everything was ok. I dare say peanut was moving a fair bit while I was sleeping and didn't notice it though. That won't last long, a few more weeks and they'll be enough to wake me up I'm sure!

My next scan is a week tomorrow and hoping to be strong enough to stay team :yellow: :)

Oh and someone asked about cervix scans, sorry preggo brain and I can't remember who! I have had a lot of cervix scans over the years (the joys of mine being incompetent!) and have had it measured by both routes, either transabdominal or transvaginal. If they are only checking for funnelling and significant shortening transabdominal would do, but transvaginal is far more accurate if you're checking say fortnightly and you need an accurate measurement to compare each time. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Such lovely bumps! Love that we are all getting proper bumps now :)

My scan is in two days - yay!


----------



## Lou1234

baby_maybe that was good timing you replying about the cervix question from Anna. I knew someone on this thread had their cervix checked and was about to go back and search! I knew your profile picture but my apologies I couldn't remember your username. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's ok hun, there's a lot of us on this thread now, it gets a bit hard to remember who everyone is sometimes :)


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Eek this week it's only 2 weeks until the week of my scan! Can't wait to see baby again. I think my husband and I will have to go out on a little shopping trip once we know if baby is pink/blue :D
> I don't get why I still suffer from nausea when I eat sometimes :/ this morning I actually thought I was going to be sick! Luckily I wasn't. I was only eating bland cereal and a bit of milk

I have been suffering from nausea again in the morning too. Like you can only eat bland cereal and milk. Thought that had all gone! x


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks for all the feedback re: expos. Yeah I found an expo in NYC, Florida, Arizona and one other placemost were in the spring or too far! Perhaps I'll just tell DH that I have to head into England for a bit and check out some of the ones at your end!!! :winkwink: :haha: I wish! I miss London...

*rose* - congrats on the downs results! :hugs: Such a great feeling huh? I just got results from the spina bifida blood test this morning and that came back good. Such a weight off my shoulders. Two weeks will come in no time! I can't wait to be on team pink or blueI mean I love yellow and all but I just want to know NOW :dohh: 
RE: nausea, i was listening to a podcast and a doctor recommended sipping on a bit of syrup from a can of fruit in syrup as it coats the stomach and alleviates symptoms. Perhaps you can try a bit before eating a meal? Just an ideayou to *sportys*!

*heaveneats* - happy belated thanksgiving!!!! I can't wait to celebrate at the end of November. One of my favorite holidays! I love turkey and stuffing and cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie! And of course spending time with family :kiss: I'm kind of itching to make pumpkin pie now thoughend of Nov seems SO far away! Are the traditional dishes served in Canada similar?

Oh my gosh, what a cute little bump *sharn*!!! I love it :flower: Mine is all tall and spread out and flatyours is adorable!

Lovely bumps all around!! :happydance:

*Lou* - how exciting to have a scan in 2 days! Hope the next 2 days fly by for you :flower: And I so agree with youI want to feel a big kick too! But definitely will probably want to take that back in a couple weeks :dohh:

*Mrs AJ* - can't believe your scan is here already! My time flew bygood luck and let us know how it goes :happydance: 9 more days for me!


Sorry for the long post again...I will try to come by more often so I can chat rather than post a long letter!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My doc used the doppler to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks so if yours doesn't do it at 16 I would be questioning the doc!

I've caught a bug this weekend :( I work in an elementary school so frankly I'm impressed that it took this long but I've been in the bed since Friday night. Last week I actually almost hit my prepregnancy weight but this this happened so...almost 16 weeks into this pregnancy and so far I've managed to gain nothing but lose 2 lbs, ha! My belly popped around 8/9 weeks and grew a little bit before 12, but now it seems to be settled in how large it is and doesn't appear to have grown much since then. I'm thankful for my home doppler or I'd be worried about the Nemo. But, alas, it still has a strong strong hb!


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the tip, ill have to try it! Willing to try anything to get rid of the nausea in the morning! I wonder whether it's psychological sometimes, as when I don't think about it I don't feel sick! I can cope with a bit of nausea every now and again as its nothing compared to the first 3 months


----------



## MrsK

MrsChezek said:


> *MrsK* - I love your gender reveal idea! I'm still trying to work out mine. We definitely want to do something rather than just have the tech tell usI'm not big on cake which is the most common way I've seen this done. I'm a photog so I love the idea of balloons and photosI might steal it (if you don't mind) :flower:

Yeah, please do it! I want to see pictures :) Here's my inspiration photo, if that helps: 

https://cdn.blogs.babble.com/the-new-home-ec/files/gender-reveal/03.jpg


Has anyone heard of the iridology gender prediction? Just saw it in the 2nd tri forum.. 

what you do is look at the whites of the eyes. get the pregnant woman to look upwards, as what you are looking for is two little blood vessels that appear below the iris. the blood vessels should look like little fish-hooks. there should be two of them, one at approximately 5 o'clock and one at seven o'clock. if they appear in the right eye, it's a girl on the way. if they appear in the left eye, it's a boy. if they appear in both eyes, your going to have twins (one of each), though if you aren't haveing twins and the fish-hooks still appear in both eyes, then the girl option overides. it's a girl!

I'm not sure what to make of my lines, though... I have two fishhooks in my right eye which are pointing toward each other so it looks like a cursive W right at 6 o'clock. On my left, I have a big hook at 6'oclock and a straight line at 3 o'clock. So, I guess my right eye would mean girl? We will see Friday.. I broke down and booked a private scan... so excited :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

*MrsK* - that eye thing is new to me - and I thought I knew them all! I tried to look at my eyes, but not sure what to make of my lines either. I also love that gender reveal idea - some friends of mine did it and had their 3 year old open the box, it was really cute :)

Also, happy birthday to your little Lucas - our kiddos our almost he same age - Connor's bday will be on the 30th :)


----------



## Aimee.gee

Loving everyones bump pics! Tried to upload one of mine but i dont think it lets you upload one from an iphone :( so have to get access to a computer. From about late 14w early 15w i started to feel baby move and now for the last 3-4 days iv had movements daily from wee jelly bean so its quite exciting now :) the fun begins hehe


----------



## boxxey

Babys heartbeat is 167-170 tonight, really think its a girl


----------



## heaveneats

> *heaveneats* - happy belated thanksgiving!!!! I can't wait to celebrate at the end of November. One of my favorite holidays! I love turkey and stuffing and cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie! And of course spending time with family :kiss: I'm kind of itching to make pumpkin pie now thoughend of Nov seems SO far away! Are the traditional dishes served in Canada similar?

Yes the exact same dishes are served here :)


----------



## rose.

You can do it on an iPhone, get the photobucket app then upload your picture on to there and use the URL to link to it on here. That's what I did and it worked :)


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a while but being busy is good as time passes quicker - 17 weeks!! Hurrah! :happydance:

Went to midwife last week and heard baby's heartbeat - just briefly though each time as our little one seems to be a real wriggler! :haha:
I think I am just starting to feel slight unusual sensations in my tummy - cant wait to feel proper kicks! :thumbup:

Its 4 weeks till we find out if we are team blue or pink!! Can't wait - but first we have a holiday!! 2 weeks exploring south-east USA! :happydance:

Anyway - best get on with some work!! :flower: 
Here's my bump this week... :winkwink:


----------



## anna1986

Hey ladies

Hope everyones well?
Im finally starting to feel a bit more movement from my little man :) ( stupid anterior placenta gettin in the way grrrrr)
And weve decided on a name. Our little man is called william paul collard :)
Not much else to report at moment
X


----------



## rose.

Ahh lovely choice of name Anna :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nice bump trying!

And I love that name Anna :)


----------



## Lou1234

That is our choice of name if I'm cooking a boy so I love it! William is our first name and Kenneth is our middle name (after my FIL who died when my husband was a teenager so I never got to meet him).

For a girl I think we have decided on Elizabeth and possibly the middle name as Louise.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Elizabeth is my middle name, and will be our LO's middle name too if its a girl :)


----------



## baby_bray

Love the names going around~ They all sound lovely :)


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> That is our choice of name if I'm cooking a boy so I love it! William is our first name and Kenneth is our middle name (after my FIL who died when my husband was a teenager so I never got to meet him).
> 
> For a girl I think we have decided on Elizabeth and possibly the middle name as Louise.

Aw we have good taste in names :) 
Louise is mine n my little girls middle name
X


----------



## baby_bray

We broke down when asked about gender at our 16wk, and of course, because we changed our minds about staying team yellow, baby wasn't exactly cooperative... Perfect potty shot! But almost bent in half so the scan would go...leeeeegs....belly! It was just a little portable U/S so the pics aren't the best, but we didn't see a "nub" or "three lines"...midwife said it was probably a girl though.
"Abigail Kathleen" if she's right <3


----------



## anna1986

Love the name baby_bray.


----------



## mummy to 1.

Iv been for my scan 2day got told they think im having a girl, but i don't think she sounded very convincing, so am thinking of going for a 3d scan

baby girl? due 7-03-2013 :D


----------



## skeet9924

Just wondering are any of you ladies having issues with your sciatic nerve? My but is killing me!!! Any ideas how to relieve it?


----------



## baby_bray

skeet9924 said:


> Just wondering are any of you ladies having issues with your sciatic nerve? My but is killing me!!! Any ideas how to relieve it?

YES! I knew it could happen, but I haven't really heard anyone else mention it so I felt like it was just me! I thought it would be more of a "third trimester issue" lol. It's like someone stabs me in the left butt cheek 20 times a day! Killer when I get home and try to take my socks off...
I get some relief if I stretch it out. I stand facing a chair (or a storage bin) and place my foot in the chair and sort of lean forward and I feel like it relieves some of the pressure. I don't really have a belly yet, so sometimes I lay on my tummy for a bit and that seems to help too, but I won't be able to do that forever


----------



## skeet9924

I'm glad it's not just me.. I was starting to worry.. I don't have the pain every day, but some is way worse then others .. Mine is in my right butt cheek.. Of course today while it was bad I had so much walking and standing to do that I was so sore I was wobbling by the end of the day


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I had this last time, I think it started around 15-16 weeks. I went to the chiropractor weekly, which worked wonders for me! You have to go often though because with all the relaxin in your system things get back out of whack quickly. Thankfully I haven't had this issue yet this time.


----------



## skeet9924

I've been debating between chiropractor and massage therapy .. What is better?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well my chiropactor always includes a little massage with each appt and it was covered by insurance - though I know some insurance will cover massage too.


----------



## skeet9924

Mine covers both so I'm not sure which to do.. I have a letter from my old doctor for massages this year.. So maybe ill start with that then ask my in when I see her in 2 weeks what she recommends


----------



## Hippy chick

Thanks for starting this group Anna. I'm Nessa and due to have my 3rd bundle of joy on 17 th March. I'm loving the second tri. 
I have the anomaly scan next Tuesday and am really excited.
I'm looking forward to hearing how everyone is going, on the pregnancy journey. 
Nessa. Xx


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me.. I was starting to worry.. I don't have the pain every day, but some is way worse then others .. Mine is in my right butt cheek.. Of course today while it was bad I had so much walking and standing to do that I was so sore I was wobbling by the end of the day

Oh my! Thank you so much for posting about this. I have had this (in my right butt cheek) too!! Didn't have a clue what it was, just that it hurt!

Suffering from a cold at the moment and going to the docs today because of my cough, ESP as I have asthma. I will mention the butt stabbing pain too.


----------



## rose.

I've got horrible nerve pain in the bottom of my back too! Sometimes it's so bad it feels like someone's stabbing me. I've had it for ages so not sure that it's all pregnancy related. Laying down seems to help relieve it for me!


----------



## paula181

I am soooo happy today feeling poo but hey ho.......... I was getting worried that I wasn't feeling my baby move as much as he/she should have been. I had a dream last night that the baby was moving loads.............. well this morning while lying in bed I felt the hardest kick and I saw it too :yipee::happydance: It has really put my mind at ease!

xx


----------



## trying2becalm

paula181 said:


> I am soooo happy today feeling poo but hey ho.......... I was getting worried that I wasn't feeling my baby move as much as he/she should have been. I had a dream last night that the baby was moving loads.............. well this morning while lying in bed I felt the hardest kick and I saw it too :yipee::happydance: It has really put my mind at ease!
> 
> xx

So happy for you! Can't wait till I can feel some kicks and know everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

We had our scan today and stayed :yellow: So amazing to see a close up of the heart and see the spine, kidneys, stomach etc! Sonographer was really good and talked us through and showed us everything he was doing.

Baby still seemed pretty chilled out and its legs were crossed at the ankles which was cool to see. Two photos:
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









20 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_maybe

Great scan pics Lou :) Mine is next Tuesday and I can't wait! We are also planning on staying team :yellow: we'll see how well hubby does with that once we're in the room :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

trying2becalm said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me.. I was starting to worry.. I don't have the pain every day, but some is way worse then others .. Mine is in my right butt cheek.. Of course today while it was bad I had so much walking and standing to do that I was so sore I was wobbling by the end of the day
> 
> Oh my! Thank you so much for posting about this. I have had this (in my right butt cheek) too!! Didn't have a clue what it was, just that it hurt!
> 
> Suffering from a cold at the moment and going to the docs today because of my cough, ESP as I have asthma. I will mention the butt stabbing pain too.Click to expand...

Let me know what the dr says, maybe there are some good tricks to help it!! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## skeet9924

I really envy those that are staying team :yellow: I really wanted to but oh really want to know.. Plus I think it will help him bond more if he does know.. He said he wants to buy something for the baby the day we find out.


----------



## rose.

Ahh youre lucky paula, I really haven't felt much at all... The odd little flutter every now and again, but nothing definite and I don't feel it every day :( can't wait to start feeling definite kicks!

Lovely scan pics Lou, I can't wait for my next scan :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I am also still not feeling definite kicks, it worries me but them I remember that everyone is different. I do think I feel baby flutters, but still nothing definite.


----------



## skeet9924

I feel flutters once in awhile.. Mostly at night when I'm laying in bed reading.. Nothing regular though


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me.. I was starting to worry.. I don't have the pain every day, but some is way worse then others .. Mine is in my right butt cheek.. Of course today while it was bad I had so much walking and standing to do that I was so sore I was wobbling by the end of the day
> 
> Oh my! Thank you so much for posting about this. I have had this (in my right butt cheek) too!! Didn't have a clue what it was, just that it hurt!
> 
> Suffering from a cold at the moment and going to the docs today because of my cough, ESP as I have asthma. I will mention the butt stabbing pain too.Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know what the dr says, maybe there are some good tricks to help it!! Hope you feel better soonClick to expand...

Hiya - didn't go to the docs in the end but I did find this great tip
_put a tennis ball under their butt cheek and roll around on it to work the muscle that is pressing on the nerve. The muscle is too deep to really work through massage_ :thumbup:

Other option is to get DH to get his elbow in there :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Well I might have to go with the tennis ball during the week as I don't see oh but maybe on the weekend he can put his elbow on my butt.. :haha:


----------



## rose.

That's a great idea, as it feels way too deep in there to be able to relieve it by massaging it! Going to try that :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I had dreadful sciatica in my right butt cheek in my third pregnancy and I never did find a way to get rid of it. Didn't have a hint of it last time round, but this time I feel it sometimes ever so slightly and I'm sure it will start to get worse as 3rd tri approaches!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great scan pics Lou!!

We had our scan today as well. Everything is looking absolutely perfect with bubba, and measuring right on date :dance:

The tech said she is fairly confident it is a girl - but to save our receipts if we go shopping! She has 20 years experience though, so I'm inclined to trust her. We'll have a follow up in four weeks to check on the heart - not that anything is wrong, it is just too early to see a couple of things - and hopefully we'll get confirmation then :) I've attached the pic if any of you have any thoughts on gender!
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 16









scan0002.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## anna1986

Mrs. AJ said:


> Great scan pics Lou!!
> 
> We had our scan today as well. Everything is looking absolutely perfect with bubba, and measuring right on date :dance:
> 
> The tech said she is fairly confident it is a girl - but to save our receipts if we go shopping! She has 20 years experience though, so I'm inclined to trust her. We'll have a follow up in four weeks to check on the heart - not that anything is wrong, it is just too early to see a couple of things - and hopefully we'll get confirmation then :) I've attached the pic if any of you have any thoughts on gender!

the pic of girl bits look completly different to the pic i have of boy bits! so id agree with the us person! also looks similar to my daughters girl bits scan photo! :) congrats on the pink bump xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on your pink bump mrs aj :)


----------



## MrsChezek

trying2becalm said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me.. I was starting to worry.. I don't have the pain every day, but some is way worse then others .. Mine is in my right butt cheek.. Of course today while it was bad I had so much walking and standing to do that I was so sore I was wobbling by the end of the day
> 
> Oh my! Thank you so much for posting about this. I have had this (in my right butt cheek) too!! Didn't have a clue what it was, just that it hurt!
> 
> Suffering from a cold at the moment and going to the docs today because of my cough, ESP as I have asthma. I will mention the butt stabbing pain too.Click to expand...

Me too! Left butt cheek. It comes and goes...my chiropractor recommended stretching - sitting on the ground with both legs stretched out in front, then bending the one leg and bringing your foot as close to your butt as possible, then leaning forward toward the extended leg with a hunched back (no straight back). I found that to help a bit but mostly I think it's the chiro visits and massage that is really keeping me pain-free for the most part. I highly recommend doing both if you can swing it...loosening the muscles via massage really helps you get a good adjustment that stays in place longer.


----------



## MrsChezek

Lovin' all the scan pics and news! Congrats all around :hugs: 
Our anatomy scan is scheduled for next wed the 17th...then we plan to do the reveal over the weekend so I'll post what team we're on as soon as we find out! Which hopefully LO will cooperate and will be next weekend :dohh:


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks for the advice on the sciatic nerve problem, I have been suffering this and thought it was just me! 

Think I may be fighting a cold as have had a sore throat for a few days, hope it comes to nothing! :kiss:


----------



## baby_maybe

sportysgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice on the sciatic nerve problem, I have been suffering this and thought it was just me!
> 
> Think I may be fighting a cold as have had a sore throat for a few days, hope it comes to nothing! :kiss:

I hope you don't get a cold, I've just had one which turned into a cough and it's just going new after 2 drawn out weeks! Take care :)


----------



## Stelly

Mrs. AJ said:


> Great scan pics Lou!!
> 
> We had our scan today as well. Everything is looking absolutely perfect with bubba, and measuring right on date :dance:
> 
> The tech said she is fairly confident it is a girl - but to save our receipts if we go shopping! She has 20 years experience though, so I'm inclined to trust her. We'll have a follow up in four weeks to check on the heart - not that anything is wrong, it is just too early to see a couple of things - and hopefully we'll get confirmation then :) I've attached the pic if any of you have any thoughts on gender!

Definitely looks like a little girl! Looks polar opposite of our boy one lol. Congrats on your little pink bundle!!! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

All these tips about the sciatic are amazing !! Thanks ladies!! 

Congrats with the scans to everyone!! Still so far away from mine.. Pretty confident it's a girl.. Will be pleasantly shocked if its a boy though


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the girl bump :)

Has anyone else had muscle pain around the bottom of their belly? It's very low on the line that separates my tummy and my pubic bone, sometimes it hurts so much it feels like I've done 100 sit uPs! I'm assuming it's round ligament pain as it comes and goes, ive Been noticing it a lot more over the last week or so, I guess where my bump is now growing so quickly


----------



## anna1986

rose - ive been getting alot of sharp pains around the bottom of my bump n csection scar. i think it is round ligament pain. hurts though sometimes.

AFM - not much to report lately - feeling a bit sicky this morning (and the last couple) hope the sickness isnt going to appear again :( Had lots of pains yesterday eve and was starting to worry something was wrong but i think id just overdone it after walking round shops or 5.5hrs yesterday shopping! Got a playdate for my little girl this morning with my friend and her little boy. things are slightly awkward between us at the moment though as shes going through ivf and it isnt going well plus she had a mc a few months bk (just before i got my BFP) so we tend to avoid any baby talk!
hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Nothing much to report here either! This middle part of 2nd tri certainly seems to be taking its time! Scan and consultant for me next week, but apart from that nothing much doing at all! 

Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## Kte

:wave:

Congrats to everyone who has had a scan and has or has/not found out :flower:

Not much going on here either. Had the 16week appointment the 9th not much happened really, just some more questions and paperwork. Urine sample was fine. She felt where my uterus was but no HB check :cry: (she was having a bit of a flustered day). I'm not stressing too much about it though as I am still feeling as tired as ever and have had a few taps-taps now and then. I have been booked in for a blood sugar test on the 2nd Jan :wacko: Purely because my Aunt has diabeties, I'm slightly confused as I never had it last time but I guess this time I am older as well so must change the factors or something. Not looking forward to being starteved from midnight, having a blood test at 9.30am and then waiting two more hours for a second blood test before I can eat anything! 

*Anna*: Hope the playdate goes well and isn't too awkward :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - I've been quite tender down there too...I even had a bit of cramps a couple times which freaked me out but everything seems to be fine. Definitely lots of pulling!


----------



## heaveneats

Hi ladies!! My little bump is pink!! I've got a little girl!


----------



## baby_bray

heaveneats said:


> Hi ladies!! My little bump is pink!! I've got a little girl!

Congrats~~ how fun~~ :pink: :happydance: 
I should find out tomorrow! I'm so anxious! At our 16wk , best guess was girl but baby was in a funny position, so we'll see if we jump on the pink-wagon!


----------



## Stelly

Congrats Heaveneats!!!


----------



## anna1986

Congrats heaveneats x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Heaveneats!! 

Baby_bray, have you definitely decided to find out, then?


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: heaveneats :)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations heaveneats :) seems to be a lot of pink! I hope the next 2 weeks hurries up so I can find out!


----------



## baby_bray

Mrs. AJ said:


> Congrats Heaveneats!!
> 
> Baby_bray, have you definitely decided to find out, then?

Yeah, I stayed up almost the all night before our 16wk appt. Our midwife has been so sweet. My husband and I both work at the hospital and usually she doesn't do another scan at 16wks, but if we wanted to know the gender she said we could try to catch a peek, and I just couldn't turn down the offer to see LO! Of course, since I changed my mind little "Bray-by" just wasn't going to show us, that's karma for you!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Do any of you ladies have a pregnancy journal? I've been trying to pop in to say 'hi' to follow those who I know have a journal, but don't want to miss anyone! And of course you are all welcome to come say 'hi' in mine if you want. :flower:


----------



## anna1986

My 19 week bump :)


----------



## Lou1234

Mrs. AJ said:


> Do any of you ladies have a pregnancy journal? I've been trying to pop in to say 'hi' to follow those who I know have a journal, but don't want to miss anyone! And of course you are all welcome to come say 'hi' in mine if you want. :flower:

Hi. I have one but have been a bit slack in posting. I should put the link in my signature. Is yours in your signature or do you have a pregnancy journal as well? I'll have a search tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lou1234 said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have a pregnancy journal? I've been trying to pop in to say 'hi' to follow those who I know have a journal, but don't want to miss anyone! And of course you are all welcome to come say 'hi' in mine if you want. :flower:
> 
> Hi. I have one but have been a bit slack in posting. I should put the link in my signature. Is yours in your signature or do you have a pregnancy journal as well? I'll have a search tomorrow.Click to expand...

I just have the one journal with the link in my siggy- seemed silly to have a pregnancy journal and a parenting journal, so I'm just covering it all in one :)


----------



## skeet9924

I don't have either.. I slack too much :)


----------



## skeet9924

Anna- is there anyway you can add us with our due dates on the front page and what team we are?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Looking good Anna - that is a nice proper bump now! 

And I agree it would be nice to have all our due dates on the front page if it isn't too much work - I know there was a due date thread that probably has a lot of that info- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1165195-march-2013-official-due-dates.html I don't know how up to date it is though :shrug:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose -- I had that too, started almost exactly at the bottom of my bump and then a few days later moved to either side just a little. It's much worse when I walk around all day, but I asked several friends and they said it's just round ligament. Supposedly it's worse the more "fit" you are, because your belly muscles/ligaments aren't already stretched at all so they have a long way to go!

Congrats heaven!


----------



## anna1986

Hey all if you all post your due dates and what team you are ill try n do it today if my toddler gives me 30 mins peace. Will check out the other thread n use that too. But if u all could still post due dates n teams etc i will know the info is right xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Anna!! It's getting so hard to keep of with everyone :)

Due march 16!! Currently team :yellow: until the 30th :)


----------



## sharnw

March 18 and currently :yellow:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks Anna! I know that's a fair bit of work, but will be helpful. :hugs: March 14 and probably pink for me!


----------



## boxxey

Im due march 25, ill find out nov 1 if im pink or blue, i think im team pink though


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Due March 28, team yellow currently--will change in 2 weeks hopefully!


----------



## AmyB1978

Due March 5th, team pink for us! (Unless we find out differently at our 20 week ultrasound on Monday.)


----------



## heaveneats

Well here is my first bump pic!18weeks :). Team pink
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121012-00666.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## anna1986

*hi all

have done a due date list on 1st post can you all check it and if ive missed anyone or put team yellow instead of pink or blue can you let me know.

thanks*


----------



## sportysgirl

I am due 15th March, currently team :yellow:


----------



## rose.

Lovely bumps Anna and Heaven :) I can make mine noticeable when I wear tighter clothes now I love it :D I feel properly pregnant when it's all round and sticking out!! Can't wait until I look pregnant in whatever I wear. Im starting to look for a new winter coat as its not going to be long before mine won't do up!

Thanks Anna my date and colour are spot on, hopefully I'll be able to update you in exactly 2 weeks :D


----------



## rose.

My bump
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/5E2761A6-D790-4BF0-80FD-44B5F2C6BEE6-6341-000007BF727CD920.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

I wish I had a proper bump to show, but mine is strange and larger at the top than it is at the bottom! I think its a lack of muscle tone in my upper tummy in general and everything thats been pushed out of the way from lower down is popping out there! i cant wait until I get just a proper round looking bump :)

Oh and my due date is 5th March is currently team :yellow:, although my scan is next tuesday and I must say I'm tempted to find out! I'll let you know :)


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm due 23rd March, currently team yellow


----------



## kraftykoala

I have no bump because I'm a larger lady, cant wait until I do!


----------



## baby_maybe

That list looks great Anna, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lou1234

Thanks for doing the list Anna!

Cute bumps all round! I love seeing scan photos and the bump photos! 

I went to Primark yesterday (I normally can't stand it in there with the mess and how busy it gets but this is a new store and all nice and tidy!). I picked up a pack of 7 short-sleeved baby suit things for £7 and a pack of 3 long-sleeved ones with poppers down the front for £6. I got 0-3 months as figure even if they only last a few weeks that is fine with the price of them.

Here is my 20 week bump photo but sorry the light is bad:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the front page Anna!! It looks amazing :) 

Lovely bumps everyone!!

Baby maybe- I'm the same as you.. I just look like I'm getting a big beer belly because mine sticks out up high too.. People still don't assume I'm preg, they think I maybe just an getting fat :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks skeet nice to know I'm not the only one! I think it will have evened out in a few weeks and then I'll finally be able to post a pic :)


----------



## Kte

I'm 24th March, team yellow, ta


----------



## baby_bray

I should be able to find out what team I am late this afternoon! I am so excited! I'm bringing my belly pic outfit and we're gonna pick up something pink or blue on the way home to take our 17wk photo :D


----------



## anna1986

baby_bray said:


> I should be able to find out what team I am late this afternoon! I am so excited! I'm bringing my belly pic outfit and we're gonna pick up something pink or blue on the way home to take our 17wk photo :D

yay how exciting.

AFM - im feeling quite poorly today got no energy and house looks like a bombs gone off in it. :( just want to crawl into bed :(


----------



## skeet9924

baby_maybe said:


> Thanks skeet nice to know I'm not the only one! I think it will have evened out in a few weeks and then I'll finally be able to post a pic :)

Do you take regular pics? I find it helps me feel better especially side view .. Makes me realize it is a bit of a bump


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies, I haven't posted much in this thread but I'd love to be added to the first page. My due date is March 3 and I just found out yesterday that I'm team blue!! Super excited!!


----------



## MrsChezek

*heaveneats* - CONGRATS on the pink bump!!!! :happydance: Lots of pink around hereI thinkI'm getting lost in all the wonderful news :dohh: And adorable bump! Very cute :thumbup:

*baby_bray* - so what is it?? GL today!!

*anna* - nice proper bump!!!! I can't wait to definitely look pregnantI'm still borderline so not one person who doesn't know me has referred to itstill waiting :coffee:

*rose* - I got a double breasted pea coat that seems to be working great. The bottom button is just at my belly button so I think my bump will fit under it and the double breasting gives me extra fabric to cover the belly. But who knows if it will work! :shrug: 

What coats did you all who have been preggers before get and loved?

I'm due March 7 and right now team yellow but will hopefully know by next weekend!
Here is this week's bump photo - a more snapshot view of things :flower:
 



Attached Files:







belly19wks.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## anna1986

mrschezek - your bumps coming along nicely. i seem to have rounded out the last week or so so am starting to look pregnant rather than fat!! 

Waiting2010 - congrats on team blue. im team blue too :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Front page looks great Anna, thanks! :thumbup: 

As for winter coats....what are those??? It is still in the 90s here :rofl:


----------



## rose.

I forget that not everyone lives in the same climate ha ha!! It was a particularly cold day today, I've got the heating on now and I'm cooking a nice spag bol to warm up!


----------



## bkay77

Team Pink for us :)


----------



## boxxey

It was snowing here today


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats bkay!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay bkay!!!!


----------



## MrsK

Well we found out today that we're having another little boy!





Oh, and my due date is March 26th-- for the list.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats MrsK! Those pics are amazing!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsK, Gorgeous photos! And Congrats!


----------



## skeet9924

congrats ms k and bkay!!

boxxey- where in ontario are you? I'm from ontario to and we didnt get any snow


----------



## boxxey

Im about an hour west of Ottawa, where are you


----------



## skeet9924

oh really our cottage could be near you..I'm about an hour north of toronto


----------



## Aimee.gee

:( tried to upload my bump photo via photobucket but this dite wont let me due to not writing 10+ posts :(


----------



## skeet9924

boo that sucks!! it would take long to write 10 posts..just few the threads and make a few commens


----------



## Aimee.gee

Duhh baby brain!!! Heres me thinking this is the only forum on this site!!!! Will upload pic very soon :)


----------



## Aimee.gee

https://https://m1326.photobucket.com/albums/aimee_gee?newest=1

Lets hope this works!! Bump at 15w 4d


----------



## Aimee.gee

https://https://m1326.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/aimee_gee/E4F25875-7B18-4344-8B6A-9E9809AF3F18-817-000000CB406C4B31_zps177f6a00.jpg.html?o=1



Ok if this didnt work then i think il just give up sorry everyone :S


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> *hi all
> 
> have done a due date list on 1st post can you all check it and if ive missed anyone or put team yellow instead of pink or blue can you let me know.
> 
> thanks*

Hi! Our little one is due 18th. Please can you add us? 

Not sure if pink or blue yet. Don't find out till 7th Nov :thumbup:


----------



## electrcaldiva

anna1986 said:


> *hi all
> 
> have done a due date list on 1st post can you all check it and if ive missed anyone or put team yellow instead of pink or blue can you let me know.
> 
> thanks*


Hi there i drop in from time to time....im electrical diva..just found out im team blue and i'm due mar 21 can you add me to the list? thanks


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, how is everyone? :flower:
I'v been suffering from bad migranes for the past week :(


----------



## boxxey

Wheres your cottage? Are you close to Barrie?


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> Hi all, how is everyone? :flower:
> I'v been suffering from bad migranes for the past week :(

me too!!! I was just wondering if its normal..I just woke up with the worst one yet...tried to have a coffee and a tylenol and it didnt even stay down :(


----------



## skeet9924

boxxey said:


> Wheres your cottage? Are you close to Barrie?

Our cottage is on Delta..kind of near brockville.

I am fairly close to barrie, I'm kind of south west of barrie..sort of in between there and Toronto. I live in a smaller town


----------



## boxxey

Im about an hour from north bay


----------



## baby_maybe

skeet9924 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks skeet nice to know I'm not the only one! I think it will have evened out in a few weeks and then I'll finally be able to post a pic :)
> 
> Do you take regular pics? I find it helps me feel better especially side view .. Makes me realize it is a bit of a bumpClick to expand...

Nope, not taken any :dohh: I just can't seem to get into taking them. I've been so nervous about this pregnanacy that I kind of didn't want to get attached to the baby early in the pregnancy, now that I'm further on I am getting to the point where I'm bonding with the baby but I still feel so vulnerable and probably will until I get to about 28-30weeks. It's all this cervix trouble! I've been to triage again this morning and everything seemed fine, it just puts me on edge so badly.


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *bkay* on team :pink: 
and *Mrs K* on team :blue: - I love your pics!!! Can't wait to do mine next weekend :happydance: Thanks for the idea :hugs:

*skeet* and *boxxey* - it was 35F here this morning and I have yet to buy any preg-friendly sweaters! All mine are pretty fitted, turtle neck type stuff that will end up a crop top at this point :dohh: Fall is quite short for us if this will be the normwas high 80s just a month ago and now this. Brrrrr

*aimee.gee* - your link works if you take out the https://https:// - so start the link with m1326 - hope that helps! Beautiful bump by the way!!!!! :happydance:

*baby_maybe* - glad you got checked out and everything seems fine :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks mrs chezek :)


----------



## skeet9924

ms chez- that is chilly...I have a few sweaters that i can wear, but most of my hoodies are even starting to ride up on me...atleast my dress winter coat will fit for a bit still i had to wear it the other day and was very surprised that it did up. the only things i have that fit are cardigan type sweaters ( the long wooly ones)

baby- glad things were checked and are good. I find the when i take pictures it makes me feel more like i'm growing a bump instead of fat. I find to make my bump look cute I prefer to wear black.


----------



## Stelly

Curious if any of the Canadian ladies saw these last night too, but just had to share.... most gorgeous northern lights were out last night!! I wish I was better at taking picture of them, but cheapy camera's and night photos = meh. 

Anyway, the whole sky was lit up! Bundled up outside with some tea and watched for hours... was lovely!!
 



Attached Files:







577065_3870386520637_117175628_n.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 2









427954_4830086075009_434643027_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rose.

Wow stelly, I wish we had gorgeous skies like that here! One day I'd love to travel to Canada. My dad lived there in Ontario for a few years when he was a kid and had a great time


----------



## katyblot

Wow what a lot to catch up on! 

So excited for everyone finding out what team they on. And loving the bump pics! :thumbup:

Mrs k, that was such a great way to reveal you're team blue - fabulous pics! 

And Stelly, u r so lucky, am loving your pics of the northern lights! Tis one of my ambitions in life to see them!

Not much to report here at the mo.
Just exhausted all the time :sleep:. 
Had a growth spurt over the last few weeks, so definitely got a bump. But the last week it doesn't seem to have changed. But baby still wiggling well, so know all is fine. Just can't wait til next Fri, and our 20 week scan., and will get to see bubs again!


----------



## trying2becalm

baby_maybe said:



> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks skeet nice to know I'm not the only one! I think it will have evened out in a few weeks and then I'll finally be able to post a pic :)
> 
> Do you take regular pics? I find it helps me feel better especially side view .. Makes me realize it is a bit of a bumpClick to expand...
> 
> Nope, not taken any :dohh: I just can't seem to get into taking them. I've been so nervous about this pregnanacy that I kind of didn't want to get attached to the baby early in the pregnancy, now that I'm further on I am getting to the point where I'm bonding with the baby but I still feel so vulnerable and probably will until I get to about 28-30weeks. It's all this cervix trouble! I've been to triage again this morning and everything seemed fine, it just puts me on edge so badly.Click to expand...

I completely empathise. I took pics last year each week only to discover blighted ovum at 12 week scan. 
I have not been regular in taking pics this time round but trying to get into it. When all goes well it will be great to look back over with our children. We have to enjoy today - we are having kids so we have years of worry ahead! :haha:
I have decided to be brave and bond so I have no regrets. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for sharing, I had a suspected ectopic back in march and I had started taking pics right from the start with that one, I think that's why I'm so wary this time round. I am starting to feel more confident, but really feel that I won't be able to relax until I'm past 24 weeks at least.

It's silly because I always said I would try to really enjoy being pg this time as its the last time, but at the moment I'm just trying to wish it away. I'm sure I'll enjoy the last 10 weeks or so :haha:


----------



## Aimee.gee

https://m1326.photobucket.com/album...817-000000CBC0F4E25D_zpscccc7411.jpg.html?o=0

Hope this one worked :D my new top


https://m1326.photobucket.com/album...817-000000CB406C4B31_zps177f6a00.jpg.html?o=1
15w 4d


----------



## Mrs. AJ

It worked, that's a great bump Aimee!


----------



## Aimee.gee

Yay finally! Haha is anyone else due around very late march? Im due on the 29th and getting a wee bit jealous of everyone finding out the sex of their babies, iv still got another 3 weeks until i find out and im counting down every day that i have to wait :| i guess all good things take time...just wish it would hurry up haha am hoping for a girl as iv got a 2 year old son but a boy would still be just as fantastic :D


----------



## skeet9924

Nice bump!! I'm due on the 16th of march and I don't find out the gender until the 30th of oct


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

16 week Nemo :) Sorry it's so huge...don't know how to make it smaller!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/ivystorm/IMG_5944sm.jpg


----------



## anna1986

Nice bumps ladies

Aimee - i love that top :)


----------



## rose.

Lovely bumps! Aimee I love your top too! I've got some cool ones like that from new look can't wait to start wearing them :) my bump has definitely grown a lot in the last week or two so LO must be having a growth spurt! I'm having a long lay in today to catch up on energy!


----------



## baby_bray

Introducing~~~
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/photo1.jpg
Baby Abigail Kathleen <3
Our little "Abby Kat" 
All :pink: over here


----------



## boxxey

Oh my i wish it was Nov 1st.......im pretty sure im having a girl, but i would love to know for sure so i can name her/him, im also starting to feel movement, i dont think i would have known what it was if i hadnt had children before


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bump Athena!

Congrats Baby Bray, I love the name!


----------



## Aimee.gee

Am getting so inpatient to find out the sex of this baby that i rang up and got my scan brought forward a little earlier, instead of finding out on the 6th november its now 30th october :)


----------



## baby_bray

Aimee.gee said:


> Am getting so inpatient to find out the sex of this baby that i rang up and got my scan brought forward a little earlier, instead of finding out on the 6th november its now 30th october :)

I was really going to try and stay team yellow, and we had a 16wk appt, and the midwife offered to scan us if we wanted to find out the gender and I totally broke! I couldn't pass up an offer to see LO! But she wasn't able to tell "100%". My next scan wasn't going to be until Nov 6th and that felt like eternity!! I went to the sweetest local lady, gender guarantee must be at least 16wks, I was 17+2, and she really took her time and pointed out lots of cool little things. I'm a urology/surgical tech and she was able to show us her kidneys (adorable) and we caught her emptying her bladder (weird!! but still cool!)
It didn't cost us much at all since we strictly went for a "gender determination"


----------



## skeet9924

aimee- looks like we are scan buddies!!! I go oct 30 too!!

love the name baby bray


----------



## Aimee.gee

baby_bray said:


> Aimee.gee said:
> 
> 
> Am getting so inpatient to find out the sex of this baby that i rang up and got my scan brought forward a little earlier, instead of finding out on the 6th november its now 30th october :)
> 
> I was really going to try and stay team yellow, and we had a 16wk appt, and the midwife offered to scan us if we wanted to find out the gender and I totally broke! I couldn't pass up an offer to see LO! But she wasn't able to tell "100%". My next scan wasn't going to be until Nov 6th and that felt like eternity!! I went to the sweetest local lady, gender guarantee must be at least 16wks, I was 17+2, and she really took her time and pointed out lots of cool little things. I'm a urology/surgical tech and she was able to show us her kidneys (adorable) and we caught her emptying her bladder (weird!! but still cool!)
> It didn't cost us much at all since we strictly went for a "gender determination"Click to expand...

In New Zealand we usually go through the hospital for scans etc and if i had done that id be waiting another month atleast! So i booked in privately and pay $50 and the scan takes about an hour and they measure all bones etc so sounds very very similar to yours :)

Skeet thats exciting! Im counting down the days haha are you hoping for anything in particulat?


----------



## skeet9924

I'd be happy with either..I always wanted a boy first...but I have a strong feeling its a girl... Oh really wants a boy...I keep calling the baby a she too


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I keep calling ours a she too. My sil just had a little boy on the 11th though and oh really wants a little boy I think because they would be the same grade and would be together all the time and be best friends. Which is really a cute thought. But I think it's a girl and even my sil thinks it's a girl lol! guess we will see next week!

Congratulations bray!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *baby_bray* on team :pink: :hugs: Great name too!

I can't wait to find out!! Scan on Wed but the reveal is not until Saturday. However, its calling for rain on Sat so we might have to move to Thursday&#8230;I hope our friend who's helping out with the reveal can do Thursday! Saturday seems SO far away&#8230;the final days of a wait are always the worst :dohh:


----------



## wanting2more

It been a while since i checked in. Congratz to the mummas who know what they are having now!!

Hope you all have been keeping well

We just had our scan today and it looks like our DD was right! Her and DS are getting a baby sister!!


----------



## Kellycool

Hi everyone, arg it's impossible for me to come on here regularly with my 2 monkeys but going to try! Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bumpage and scans  Mine is on Monday, very excited to see babba-staying team yellow
Loves
xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on another girl Wanting!


----------



## AmyB1978

We are definitely team :pink:

We had our 20 week ultrasound today.. they said baby looks "perfect" and we got a very very clear potty shot this time!
 



Attached Files:







Emily 20 weeks girl.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Amy!


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations Amy :)


----------



## baby_bray

That is like "textbook" girl ultrasound, those 3 lines are perfectly defined, lol!!! Absolutely beautiful! Girls all around!! <3 congrats, go team :pink:!


----------



## Stelly

Congrats AmyB!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Amy :) There seems to be a lot of girl bumps on this thread right now. Doesn't bode well for me :haha: But seriously, I'm not fussed if we get another girls, faster what we've been through the past few months I'm just hoping for a healthy full term baby :)


----------



## sharnw

Congrats for wonderful scans ladies :) :)

I cant wait for mine. 2 weeks to go :coffee:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the scan!! There really are a lot of girls.. Have a feeling mine will be too!! 2 weeks and 1 day left!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats *Amy* and *Wanting*! Lots of girl bumps indeed!!!
My DH and his family would be over the moon if we're team :pink: T minus 5 days (potentially only 3). Please oh please let bean cooperate and show off it's gender parts!!


----------



## kraftykoala

I'd love a girl bump so I hope it's catching!


----------



## baby_maybe

My DH is desperate for this last one of ours to be a blue bump! Personally I can't see it happening myself, but I'm sure stranger things have happened! :haha:

Regardless of pink or blue, he will be having the snip next year. 4 kids at home is enough for me!


----------



## MrsChezek

Ouch! :wacko:

But I see your point...I'd love 4 kids but probably not more! For some reason I thought you already had four girls at home! :dohh: My memory is terrible these days...


----------



## baby_maybe

That's ok hun. This is my 5th pregnancy, but my first LO was so premature that she didn't make it home. 

He definitely needs to take charge of the birth control, I tried the mirena coil after last dd and that did not agree with me at all. I hate the pill, and can't have the injection or the implant, so that only leaves major surgery for me or minor surgery for him! Given how much I've been through with my cervix to carry our kids I think it's only fair he does his part now :)


----------



## Kte

Congrats! wow there is a lot of :pink:

Typically I thought of a nice girl name yesterday but OH thinks I have the wrong flavour of baby! I'm not fussed either way, it was just a name that came to me, ive been tying to think of :blue: and :pink: names with not much luck so I am happy one has stuck!


----------



## kraftykoala

I've pretty much decided on a boy name, I'm even knitting boy things I'm so convinced thats what I'm having. We'll see in three weeks!


----------



## paula181

Eek I have my 20 week scan on Thursday I am super excited :dance: I would be happy with either sex as long as he/she is healthy but I am kinda hoping it is a little :blue: this time :cloud9:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I had my scan, all looked good and within normal range. I have to pop in for a quick scan again in the morning whilst I'm there for the consultant because she wants to see a bit more fluid in the stomach. She said she wasn't worried about it though and I don't mind, it means I get to see peanut again.

And as expected DH was really keen once we were in there about finding out the gender, so I let him and after 4 girls, I can't believe it but we are team :blue: :happydance:

Oh and I forgot to add, I DO have an anterior placenta so it makes sense now why I have been feeling only sporadic movements:)


----------



## sharnw

Congrats for :blue: baby_maybe :) :)


----------



## skeet9924

baby_maybe said:


> Well I had my scan, all looked good and within normal range. I have to pop in for a quick scan again in the morning whilst I'm there for the consultant because she wants to see a bit more fluid in the stomach. She said she wasn't worried about it though and I don't mind, it means I get to see peanut again.
> 
> And as expected DH was really keen once we were in there about finding out the gender, so I let him and after 4 girls, I can't believe it but we are team :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add, I DO have an anterior placenta so it makes sense now why I have been feeling only sporadic movements:)

Congrats!!! So Happy for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Big congrats Baby_maybe


----------



## sharnw

I'v been getting lots of little kicks now :cloud9: cant wait for OH to feel the kicks lol. Sometimes I can when i put my hand directly on it, but when OH is around, I cant feel anything outside haha


----------



## skeet9924

I'm starting to feel my lo more too!! I have felt the odd one from the outside...but nothing that Oh would be able to feel. I tried to get him to feel my tummy the other day and he touched it so gently I had to push his hand onto it...he was so afraid to hurt it!!


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz maybe_baby!!


----------



## bkay77

Im so jealous of all yalls movements. That has always been my most favorite part of pregnancy. With my other two, I would just sit on the couch, with my hand on my belly and feel them move.... I have an anterior placenta this time, so I can barely feel flutters this time :( And this being my last pregnancy, Im kinda sad about it....


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats baby_maybe!!! How awesome that it's a boy - your OH must be over the moon!!! :hugs: 

My scan is in 12 hours! Hope bean cooperates :flower: We're doing the balloon photo reveal either on Thurs or Sat - soooooo excited! :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsChezek,

Good luck with your scan! The ballon gender reveal is such a cute idea!


----------



## rose.

Woohoo one week left until half way :)

I started to feel flutters a couple of weeks ago, or thought I did, but I haven't felt anything for a while now :( I'm wondering if my placenta is anterior! I've still been hearing baby's heartbeat on my doppler so I'm not too worried, but I just hope I start to feel some definite kicks soon it's so exciting!


----------



## baby_maybe

bkay77 said:


> Im so jealous of all yalls movements. That has always been my most favorite part of pregnancy. With my other two, I would just sit on the couch, with my hand on my belly and feel them move.... I have an anterior placenta this time, so I can barely feel flutters this time :( And this being my last pregnancy, Im kinda sad about it....

I'm the same this time round too bkay, had been wondering why I wasn't feeling much and at my scan yesterday they confirmed an anterior placenta. Makes me a little sad being my last one too, but I'm sure once he's grown a bot more I'll be able to feel him :)



MrsChezek said:


> Congrats baby_maybe!!! How awesome that it's a boy - your OH must be over the moon!!! :hugs:
> 
> My scan is in 12 hours! Hope bean cooperates :flower: We're doing the balloon photo reveal either on Thurs or Sat - soooooo excited! :happydance:

My DH hasn't stopped grinning! It's like he's won the lottery, he would never of been able to keep that bit of news to himself so I relented and let him tell, but no-one will be knowing the name! I want a bit of a surprise at least :)

Good luck for your scan and hope baby cooperates for you :)


----------



## baby_bray

Oh *baby_maybe*, I'm so happy for you an DH!!!!! How exciting!!!! :happydance:

*MrsChezek*- Good luck with the scan today!! Can't wait to see balloon reveal pics! It's so exciting right now with everyone finding out left and right and all these movements! Things are really starting to pick up for everyone~!


----------



## katyblot

Yay maybe_baby congrats on team blue!


----------



## Stephanie76

Well I finally am going to post on the active March thread. I know I have been given the link to this thread before, and hell, I might have even posted on it.. but I no longer trust my brain.

We found out the gender yesterday, and it is a girl! I am very excited and very nervous! Hopefully she won't be the the awful teenager I was! Yup - my head went STRAIGHT there upon hearing the news (I was THAT bad!). Regardless, we are super happy and already love her to pieces! 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jk343hdwcgu9t59/bWU9RrA3qs#/

Here she is!


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Sorry havent posted in a while have been checking in but had nothing to update really.
Congrats to all whos found out the gender recently.
Am feeling my little man moving alot now. He especially likes to bounce on my bladder! He is going crazy whilst im writing this :) cannot wait until hubby can feel him moving too. 
Oh n my sickness has returned :(
Hope u ladies r well xx


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a few days but I have been keep up to date and I am so excited for everyone finding out the gender. Lots of girls, and boys in the right families too!! :thumbup:

We are excited as we are on holiday for 2 weeks from Friday - we will be touring South East USA :happydance:

Then 2 days after we get back its our turn to find out :pink: or :blue: All my team at work are going to list their guesses so it should be fun to see how many get it right :haha: My DHs family is FULL of boys so a girl would be nice but I am just excited to be able to choose a name and start talking about a real person instead of "it" or "baby". :flower:

Well - I will be following you all still but my next post could be after our scan on the 7th Nov :winkwink:


----------



## baby_bray

I just saw the cutest little site in someone's siggy on BnB. I've never seen it before, but it was on www.expectnet.com and it was like an online pool for gender, weight, length, day, and time of birth. Everyone can post their guesses and there are different point values assigned to each part. Gender being the biggest point value.
From what I read, it's free for the basic site. 
I'm totally thinking about setting one up for when I get home! It's super cute!!
It'd be a great spot to keep everyone's guesses and keep everything straight, sounds like people can change their answers up to a point and you can lock it as delivery date gets closer!


----------



## Stelly

Oh that's neat! What me and my hubby are doing since my family/friends is the competitive sort- we are doing a betting pool on due date and weight. Entry for bid is a pack of diapers and whoever wins hubby and I are getting gift cards for a "date night prize" for restaurant/movie or something like that. Its a way to include people in the fun, and get a lot of diapers for cheap.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on team pink Stephanie, she looks great! 

Sorry to hear the sickness has returned Anna. :hugs:

Have a fun trip trying!

A betting pool is a cute idea.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team pink Stephanie :) those pictures are adorable.

Sorry you've got your sickness back Anna, that sucks :hugs:

Trying - I hope you hav a really great holiday and I can't wait to see which team you are when you get back :)

AFM - today I've been mostly repeating the phrase 'I can't believe we're having a boy'! :haha: It still hasn't fully sunk in yet and I don't think it will for a little while. I had a quick repeat scan this morning just to check on the fluid in baby's tummy and everything looked great, plenty in there today :) Also saw my consultant for the first time since I had my stitch placed and he is happy with everything so far. We made the plan for the next part of 2nd tri, so I'm happy we're on the same page regarding my care :)
Also made my first purchases for the little man today :) I actually bought a couple of blue items of clothing for my baby and not someone else's for a change! I was hoping that this would help it seem more real, but it still doesn't just yet! Oh and my DH is still grinning from ear to ear, I think it will take a while for that to go as well :haha:


----------



## mummy to 1.

Only posted on here once before, i have been for a 3d scan today as i got told at my 2d they went sure but i now no i am having a little girl due on 7th march, 
morning sickness still goin strong after 20 weeks, bummer :( had no sickness with my son who is 4 in 3 weeks hoping the sickness n spots don't stick around for the next 20 week :S xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls! Busy day for me today...had my 20 week scan at lunch and been prepping for our reveal tomorrow the rest of the day.

The appointment went well, though we got a little bit of sad news. I'll start with happy then cover the bad news and then end with happy news though.

The sonographer was great and took a lot of time looking at the baby from every angle. All the parts were there and in their correct places and sizes for 20 weeks. :yipee: She was also able to get a good look at the nether parts (we turned away for this part) and we have the gender details in an envelope ready for our reveal. I handed the envelope to my friend earlier who is helping us out with the reveal tomorrow. :happydance:

As I mentioned, we also got a bit of sad news - she found an echogenic intracardiac focus on the baby's heart. Basically, it's a little calcium deposit which has no impact on health or heart function but has been noted as a genetic marker for trisonomy. When we did the screening earlier in the pregnancy, there was a 1 in 6000 chance of chromosomal issues (my age being the main contributor to it being at that), but now it's been doubled (so 1/3000). They offered us the option of the amnio test but we declined. We would not abort over this so there's no point. I'm sad as of course I want the healthiest baby possible but I'm trying to rationalize with myself as this is still only a .03% chance of any abnormalities. So I'll be praying a bit more over the next few months.

Then, to end on a good note as promised, we opted to have the extra vaginal ultrasound to check the cervix and look for placenta previa. No placenta previa for me! And the cervix looked good too so that definitely answers my previous worries of incompetent cervix issues arising and I'm glad we had that option to check it out. :wohoo:

SO all in all, it was a very good appointment - baby is growing well, (s)he cooperated on the gender check, my cervix looks good and there's no placenta previa. Attached are two images from the scan. I'll post info about the gender reveal tomorrow night!
 



Attached Files:







20wk_body.jpg
File size: 162.4 KB
Views: 14









20wk_profile.jpg
File size: 153.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies! congrats on all the pinks and blues!

my mom has bought me quite a few fuzzy warm things for baby, i love the pink! everything i have so far is girly girly and more girly :)

shes pushing me to choose a name so i'm working on that, as well i have to get the furniture in order, tried to order a crib today but of course the only color i liked and it was out of stock! Its all coming so fast


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs Chezek, as scary as it is I'm glad you're thinking of it in perspective - 1 in 3000 is still fantastic odds! Good luck for the reveal bet you're so excited!


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely scan pics Mrs Chezek :) I'm sorry you got some worrying news, but as you pointed out the chances of you having a baby with other abnormalities is still incredibly small. I can't wait to see your gender reveal, I have an idea based on your pics, but I won't say anything until after you've done your thing :)


----------



## Aimee.gee

Mrs chezek - i think i know what your gender of baby is from your scan photo so am definitely looking forward to seeing your reveal to see if im right :D im sure bubs comes into this world healthy but good luck with everything!


----------



## baby_bray

*Mrs Chezek* Either way, he/she is all yours, and oh-so-cute from what I can see~~~ You guys will be in my thoughts, hope it turns out to be fuss over nothing at all. Can't wait to hear how the reveal goes, so exciting!


----------



## paula181

I'm having a :blue::cloud9::dance:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Paula, welcome to team :blue: :)


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats on team :blue: *paula181*!
This is all so exciting, I love hearing all the progress! It's feeling alot more "real" to me now:happydance:

I took my 18wk photos yesterday, but since my computer room is torn apart, my big iMac is disassembled so I don't have any of my photo editing software since I have to work from my laptop. Cute pictures though with the little pink onesie I bought. 

I've *officially* starting buying baby clothes now that we know we're expecting an Abby and not a Johnny!
I found some adorable socks that looked like ballet slippers and little sneakers, since they don't really "need" shoes that early. And some lacy ruffly rompers in some creative colors <3 Love it


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you for all your kind words and encouragement ladies - I love having this support group :hugs:

SO today was the gender reveal...aaaaaaaaand I won't have the picture to post on here until tomorrow so I'm not going to tell you what we're having (or what the tech told us we're most likely having) just YET. *However*, in the meantime, I'm attaching the ultrasound image of the nether regions for you all to guess the gender!!! I see several of you are ready to guess based on the other two photos...wonder if this one will confirm or flip your minds!

Let me know what you think :flower:

PS I'm half way there!!! 50% today and only 140 days to go!!! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







wk20_genderParts.jpg
File size: 152.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsChezek

PPS Congrats *Paula* on team :blue:!!!!!


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz Paula


----------



## anna1986

Mrschezek i guess boy!

Paula congrats on team blue


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Paula :)

I guess boy tOo mrs chezek!


----------



## paula181

Thanks everyone I am sooooo happy.
MrsChezek I say a girl 

Xx


----------



## kimbobaloo

:hi: not sure if ive posted on here or the old one beofre :dohh: 
but anyway im kim and due 3rd march with a boy :)
hope you dont mind my invasion :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs Chezek, I thought boy from the first pic and I think I'm going to stick with that, can't wait to see if I'm right :)

Hi kim :wave:


----------



## skeet9924

I'm very confused now!! I have had 2 dreams about gender. The first one a very clear little girl... Saw what she looked like and the colour of her eyes. Last night I had a dream that I was at my scan and they told me it was a boy..this dream was a crazy pregnancy dream that was all over the place though :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't tend to take too much notice of gender dreams in pregnancy, mainly because every single time I've been pregnant I've dreamed I'm having a boy and they've all been girls! Strangely though this pregnancy I've only had two dreams about gender, the first being a girl and the second being a boy!! I don't think they really tell you anything, other than project your self-conscious thoughts!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks baby - I'm just going to have to be patient and see, all the wives tales , gender quizzes and gender charts give me different answers ..


----------



## baby_maybe

I've not done many of those, only the chinese gender chart and over the course of my 4 previous pregnancies it was only right 50% of the time, 2 of the girls I had should of been boys according to that! This time I did it again and it said girl again, which as we now know is wrong again :haha:

How much longer until your gender scan?


----------



## skeet9924

I go on the 30th so just over a week. Most of my friends and family are guessing girl only a few people think boy


----------



## baby_maybe

Ooo not long to wait then, I hope h/she cooperates when you go :)


----------



## baby_bray

*MrsChezek*- ooo....toughie....I'm very on the fence from the U/S shot, great shot for a "guessing-game!"...I'm thinking I'm seeing some "sack" in the photo though, so I'd have to say :blue:
Can't wait to see the photo!!!!!!!! <3 How exciting! I wanna hear ALL about how the actual reveal went!!!!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek I am saying team :blue:

I had a facial and scalp massage this morning it was lovely! 

19 weeks today almost halfway and time for our scan! :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsChezek, I am also going to guess boy.. mainly cause it looks different from my girl's potty shot!


----------



## Kte

*baby_maybe*


baby_maybe said:


> Well I had my scan, all looked good and within normal range. I have to pop in for a quick scan again in the morning whilst I'm there for the consultant because she wants to see a bit more fluid in the stomach. She said she wasn't worried about it though and I don't mind, it means I get to see peanut again.
> 
> And as expected DH was really keen once we were in there about finding out the gender, so I let him and after 4 girls, I can't believe it but we are team :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add, I DO have an anterior placenta so it makes sense now why I have been feeling only sporadic movements:)

Congrat's on your :blue:

I'm really glad you said you have just started feeling your LO sporadically as I really haven't felt very much at all, I also have AP but I was beginning to worry and thinking I should be feeling more by now! Hard to be patient! :flower:


*MrsChezek*: I have no clue :haha: I'm never good with gender shots even when I am told what they are! Hope the unveiling is a good one :flower:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Paula!

Mrs. Chezek - I'm also guessing boy :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks kte :)

Yeah the AP is a bit of a pain and I'm sure I'd be feeling a lot more by now if it weren't for the placenta being where it is. I've noticed the movements I am feeling are definitely harder now than they were before, but now I know where my placenta is I can always tell which way up he's laying, as when his feet are at the top I feel nothing!!

Oh also forgot to add, we are going baby browsing tomorrow :) Now hubby knows we're having a boy he's very keen to go and look at some of the bigger items we need!


----------



## MrsChezek

OK, I've been working hard at this all day and it's not where I want it to be quite yet; but I'm ready to rip my hair out AND I'm dying to share the news. SO here goes!

Click on the link below to find out our team!

https://shortcast.com/reveal.mp4

Enjoy :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Awww I loved that MrsChezek 
Congrats on pink :)


----------



## skeet9924

:( the link didnt work for me... but congrats on :pink: any ways!!


----------



## baby_bray

What a trip Mrs Chezek! Baby had almost all of us fooled!!! How cute!!! You and DH were absolutely adorable! I can't believe you're 20wks, if I didn't already know, I wouldn't have even guessed you were pregnant, you're so teeny! Congrats on :pink:!!! Welcome to the club!


----------



## anna1986

Congrats on team pink mrschezek


----------



## MrsChezek

THANKS GIRLS!

The sonographer's note said "It's most likely a girl." But we agree that the image interpretation can go either way! HOWEVER, DH is hanging onto the fact that she saw more angles and spent some time looking at it so she's probably right. Also, that she wrote 'most likely' only to cover her toosh in case she's wrong and we try to sue her or something!! So FX!

I'm seeing my doc this week so we'll ask his opinion as well...if he thinks it's a boy, then we'll probably go in for a second opinion scan. JUST IN CASE before we buy everything in pink! :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Quick question - of those of you who were able to view the video, were any of you on Windows based computers? Some of our friends and family are having trouble viewing the video and we can't figure out the problem. We're all Apple in our house so we can't check for cross platform compatibility!

SORRY to stray off topic and high jack the thread :kiss:


----------



## baby_bray

I'm all Apple and it worked just fine


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've got Windows 7 and it worked for me!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm windows based (not sure which one) and it did not work for me :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you so much for your help! I think the problem is related to not having quicktime installed or something. DH was rambling on about something along those lines! We finally got everyone in the family to get it to work so I'm resigning from working on this video. The last few days have been so intense!!! Prepping, getting the ultrasound, doing the shoot, processing the photos and then all day today on the darn video. I absolutely love the end result but man am I tired! Glad it's behind us...

I just hope our doctor agrees with the sonographer when he sees that ultrasound image of the gender parts! If he's on the fence, we might get a second opinion scan just to make sure before we go and buy pink stuff. Or just buy most things in gender neutral colors with a few pink things. :wacko:

Can't wait to hear what teams the rest of you are on! :happydance: Keep the announcements coming :flower:


----------



## sharnw

It took a minute to load, but it worked on my windows


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek said:


> Quick question - of those of you who were able to view the video, were any of you on Windows based computers? Some of our friends and family are having trouble viewing the video and we can't figure out the problem. We're all Apple in our house so we can't check for cross platform compatibility!
> 
> SORRY to stray off topic and high jack the thread :kiss:

Hey congratulations on team :pink:! :happydance:

I have a macbook and the clip worked fine.


----------



## paula181

YAY I guessed right :wohoo:

Congrats MrsChezk :dance:

xx


----------



## mumandco

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm pregnant with baby #3 and am due 24th march :)
I have my 20 week scan in 1 week 4 days :) (not that I'm counting) I hope to find out the gender then too.
We don't mind what we have a little girl would be nice but there would be no disappointment If it was to be a boy.

I'm 85% certain it's a boy but oh is guessing girl x


----------



## mrsc81

Im due march 24th, had a gender scan at 16+2 and were having a girl :happydance:
Got my 20wk scan on 5th November


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi mumandco and Mrs.c81!

It is 2:30 am and I am up :dohh: My one year old is sleeping soundly. Stupid insomnia!


----------



## mumandco

Oh no insomnia sucks, I never get the chance to experience insomnia anymore with a 2yr old who wakes so much in the night.

Well I'm supposed to be cleaning but I have morning sickness today and don't feel like fling anything


----------



## purplespecs

Hello! I've been around on BnB for a while but have only just found this group... i'm due on the 1st of March with a baby boy :) Hello to you all!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on your girl news mrs chezek :)

I had a long lay in this morning, we went out for a meal with my family last night and on the way home my husband got really ill, he was sick for ages and said he had the worst headache he's ever had! I was so worried about him, suspected it was something he ate/drank but I was concerned about the headache because it was so sudden and severe. I was up practically all night keeping an eye on him making sure he was ok! He got up for work this morning and luckily said he feels fine. So I had a few hours extra sleep this morning to make up for it!

While I was laying in bed I think I felt a few kicks :) they were higher than I've had before, only a bit lower than my belly button and to the left side, it felt like someone gently tapping at my inside asking to get out! They were definitely the strongest movements I've felt, I so hope they were kicks and I'm going to start feeling more from now on!


----------



## mumandco

Rose I'm glad your oh feels better this morning x 

It definitely sounds like that was baby making itself known to you :)

I've been feeling little movements for a while now but today has been an active day for baby and movement are getting stronger??
I keep getting loads of Braxton hicks which are v annoying


----------



## rose.

Thanks, so am I! Was a bit scary!

Ahh that's so exciting! Shame about the bh though, I've not experienced them yet. I have had round ligament pain though which has been quite painful at times, and if I move in the wrong way can produce a very sharp pain at the bottom of my tummy. They seem to be easing off now so I guess the muscles have done a lot of stretching in the past few weeks


----------



## starzz

hey ladies

havent posted in a while; i always forget this group is in the pregnancy club however i spend most of my time in the 2nd tri pages.

Hope everyone is doing well and congrats on all of the recent scans!!!!

We had our 19 week scan 2 weeks ago and found out we are having a boy. We are beyond excited. there is no baby boys on either side of the family so we are thrilled. have been feeling good but impatient. sometimes it feels like time is dragging but other days it feels quick (not sure if that makes sense)

We are going to create our baby registry tomorrow which i'm really looking forward to. maybe then i'll also buy my first item for LO :)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the boy strarzz! How exciting :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations on team pink Mrs chezek, I could of sworn you were having a boy but thats why I'm not a sonographer! lol In one of my pregnancies we didn't get a clear look and they said most likely a girl and she was :) I hope that they we're right with mine, although the potty shot was clear as day I've had so many girls it still hasn't sunk in that it's a boy yet!

We have been shopping today and bought the cotbed, a crib for our room, lots of blue clothes (it's a bit of a novelty at the moment!), some bedding, baby sleeping bags and a change mat. Also had a good play with the pushchair I like and decided on it, but it's cheaper to get online so I'll order it soon :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## MissPiggy

Hello though I'd pop in and say hi  I'm due on the 10th got my scan on Tuesday  xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome :wave:


----------



## anna1986

Welcome all the new ladies :)

Have updated 1st page with dates and what team everyone is on.
I think ive managed to keep up but if u all could check your on there n the right colour n let me know if ive missed something that would be great xx


----------



## iprettii

Oh man, I haven't posted in a few days.

I hope all is well with you ladies, I'm going to go back and read about 4 pages and try to catch up.

I had my scan on Thursday and hubby and I wanted a boy but of course it's not about what WE want LOL... We are having another girl. Which works out monetarily since I have a little girl now who will be 2 in January. Anyway it seems like ever since Thursday these kicks that I've been feeling for a little while now have gotten stronger and stronger. 

Update on me....
I'm still feeling a bit nauseous DAILY but thankfully no vomiting, although I did vomit at work a few days back which could have just been nausea mixed with being up at such a high altitude (i'm a flight attendant) any how. I still feel super tired every day but other than that I am fine. Baby is growing nicely and hubby as well as myself are both very happy


----------



## iprettii

anna1986 said:


> Welcome all the new ladies :)
> 
> Have updated 1st page with dates and what team everyone is on.
> I think ive managed to keep up but if u all could check your on there n the right colour n let me know if ive missed something that would be great xx

can you add me to the first page please.. March 5th Team :pink:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on your boy! I am soo excited for my scan, Friday can't come quick enough!


----------



## iprettii

rose. said:


> Congratulations on your boy! I am soo excited for my scan, Friday can't come quick enough!

I remember my first pregnancy I wasn't showing at 20 weeks so to me, being pregnant didn't seem real, then I found out I was having a girl and it took for that one word "GIRL" to change my entire world. At that moment it all felt real. So Yes, Friday needs to hurry up so that you can find out.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Feel the same way prettI. I'm not showing a lot but really I feel like I need to know whether it's a boy or a girl to really connect with it!

Find out in 5 days


----------



## kareha

I have the same due date as Athena. March 28th! I'm having a girl!


----------



## MrsChezek

My info is accurate *Anna*. Thanks for updating :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

It seems like my belly has gotten smaller these last few days :(
Still getting little kicks and heartbeat on the doppler. Wish these next 8 days would hurry up so I can see whats happening on the ultrasound


----------



## MrsChezek

My belly feels smaller on certain days too! I'm starting to think it is somehow related to ahem 'elimination'. Some days I'm not as 'efficient' and I think that adds up and makes me bigger so when I do catch up, my tummy shrinks - just my theory :shrug:

I'm glad you have started to feel kicks tho and have a Doppler! That has to feel good...I'm starting to recognize flutters - I think! Hopefully soon they'll be more pronounced :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

I get little kicks after I eat lol, but sometimes when i get a chance to rest, Im not so sure when I think its a pulse or twitch


----------



## rose.

Once I find out what were having then we can do the nursery and buy loads of stuff so that will definitely make it more real! I can't wait!

Sometimes my belly is smaller than other days, I think it just depends on how bloated I am on a particular day. I've noticed in the last week that the bottom of my belly is getting a lot harder though, I used to shift positions in the night on my tummy but now it's getting uncomfortable to do that


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: ipretii, I know how it feels to not get exactly what you from previous experience. However once that baby arrives you can never imagine wanting her to have been anything else :)

I'm starting to feel my little man a bit more now, still have time when he must be kicking at my placenta so I don't feel those yet, but yesterday he must of been in the right lace because I felt quite a lot of movements last night :) I can't wait until my DH can feel from the outside, I don't think it's far off, he just needs to be in the right place when he does the hard ones :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

My flutters feel quite like a pulse or twitch too Sharn. I can't decide if it's really bean or what! But I'm pretending it is her :happydance:

My DH has started talking to my belly. It's cute cause he literally talks into it! His lips are pretty much on my skin which must sound like whale sounds on the inside!! :haha: I don't have the heart to tell him he can just speak next to the belly quite yet. Oh and he puts his ear against my belly after speaking to listen for sounds or kicking. Super cute!!!


----------



## baby_bray

My bump is definitely a lot bigger/smaller on some days. 
Bump certainly feels bigger than it looks when I roll over too! Almost like I'm laying on something in the bed.
I love the little movements, they've felt all roly-poly like! With some pokes and prods in there. I've been able to feel quite a few movements from the outside, but *of course* Abby doesn't do her little dance when hubby has his hand on my belly.:dohh:


----------



## paula181

OMG my boobs have started leaking already :shock: I had this happen near the end with my daughter.

Has anyone else experienced this yet?

xx


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> I get little kicks after I eat lol, but sometimes when i get a chance to rest, Im not so sure when I think its a pulse or twitch

I get the odd pulse or twitch feelings too....yesterday I thought my tummy was smaller too


----------



## skeet9924

paula181 said:


> OMG my boobs have started leaking already :shock: I had this happen near the end with my daughter.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this yet?
> 
> xx

I haven't experienced this yet, however I was reading in my pregnancy book last night and it said it could start as early as 20 weeks..I was actually pretty shocked ...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

paula181 said:


> OMG my boobs have started leaking already :shock: I had this happen near the end with my daughter.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this yet?
> 
> xx

Mine have leaked a little the whole time, but I only just stopped breastfeeding when I got pregnant so I expected it.


----------



## Kte

*MrsChezek*: Congrat's on your :pink: prediction :flower: 

:hi: *Mumandco*, I'm due 24th as well :flower: Good luck on your next scan :)

My bump changes size too, i prefer it when its bigger as i feel more pregnant, then i think, actually id rather it wasn't so big since i'm 18 weeks, don't want to be huge now, dread to think how big i would be at the end!! (More for the uncomfyness) my first lo was s tiny neat bump but I felt big at the end, i was mostly in normal clothes at 6months last time, not this time!


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all, but of a late joiner but can I stay?! I'm due 31st march with my third and have 2 girls already  

I haven't managed to read the whole thread but hope you ladies are all doing well. X


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Welcome Amy!

And I think I forgot to say congrats on the little girl lilpretti!


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome Amy :wave:


----------



## Amy_T

Thank you  

I have my next scan on 15th November and cannot wait! X


----------



## Stelly

paula181 said:


> OMG my boobs have started leaking already :shock: I had this happen near the end with my daughter.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this yet?
> 
> xx


Yeah- Mine started leaking at around 16 weeks- freaked me the heck out lol. Didn't think that was something that started so early, but its totally normal :)


----------



## MrsChezek

I too read about the leaking but haven't experienced it...waiting for it to kick in! Or more like dreading the day it does.

I'm finding I'm not too hungry during the day but I get really hungry at dinner and after. I eat a portion, then another portion an hour or two later and then have to eat a snack before bed time every night which is new. I don't like eating so much so late but eating more in the afternoon isn't making a difference in my evening appetite :shrug: Anyone else? I'm worried I'm setting myself up for heartburn!!


----------



## anna1986

YAY :happydance: hubby felt william kick :) so happy


----------



## rose.

Yay Anna that's so exciting, I can't wait until I can feel definite kicks let alone my husband!! I've had a few little flutters over the weekend and some little prods that felt like kicks on Saturday but nothing since. Can't wait to have regular strong kicks!

I had a cleaning spree on Saturday and cleaned the whole house, felt lovely knowing it was all done :)


----------



## sharnw

I get hungry about an hour or so after I eat dinner. Like wth, I just ate a big meal lol.


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> Yay Anna that's so exciting, I can't wait until I can feel definite kicks let alone my husband!! I've had a few little flutters over the weekend and some little prods that felt like kicks on Saturday but nothing since. Can't wait to have regular strong kicks!
> 
> I had a cleaning spree on Saturday and cleaned the whole house, felt lovely knowing it was all done :)

I know was so happy hubby felt it makes it seem a bit more really to him. William tends to have quiet days where i feel nothing - but as placentas at the front i guess hes hiding behind that coz some days i get big kicks which is the best feeling ever:)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Mrs chezek, I never had any leaking with my first, so if you're lucky you might not get it.

Yay for kicks from the outside!! I haven't had that yet. Kicks are getting stronger but still pretty infrequent (I have an ap too) definitely nothing from the outside yet.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm feeling the same too.. Kicks are getting a bit stronger and a bit more frequent but not enough for oh to feel.. The odd time I think he may be able to feel it lightly from the outside he is nowhere around lol


----------



## mumandco

My oh managed to feel a kick very lightly for the first time on Saturday,he's not deny nothing since though


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. Welcome to new posters :hi:

Sorry for the late post but love the photo reveal!

Yay for all the kicks! I've started feeling movement in the last few days which I'm so happy about.

Today I have proved that planning on a nesting/domesticated day isnt good. I have the day off work to meet a friend but she isn't well. I stuck with my day off work and planned on a bit of a cleaning spree. I then had some spotting a few hours after getting up (see cleaning is no good!).

I called the midwife who put me through to the labour ward. They talked me through things and said to wait and see as I've not had pain. I had to put a pad on and if it progressed then call again. Fingers crossed it was just some irritation as I haven't had anything else for a few hours and I'm sure I can feel movement as usual.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *Anna*! I know my DH is dying for that moment&#8230;hopefully soon :happydance:

*rose* - nesting already?? I'm itching to decorate the house&#8230;it's too early for xmas decor so I might let myself go buy a new wall hanging of some kind! 

*sharn* - I'm glad it's not just me! I was starting to feel like a bottomless pit :dohh:

*Mrs AJ* - I'll keep my FX I don't then! :flower: I'm still just feeling twitch like flutters&#8230;cannot wait to feel a definite kick! So much to look forward to!

*Lou* - keeping everything crossed for you!!!!! Hope the spotting has stopped and no pain comes :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Anna - its great that your DH felt William, so exciting :) My DH felt our little man yesterday too :happydance: like you I have an ap and sometimes I don't feel him for hours at a time, but sometimes he must get himself into a position where he's not hiding behind the placenta and I get some good kicks on those days :)

Lou - sorry you've had some spotting, I've been plagued with spotting for most of the first tri and a little bit in the second this pregnancy, it has never happened to me before, but baby is fine. I hope yours has stopped now and you don't get any pain :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Lou, fingers crossed everything is ok - take it easy!

Mrs chezek, our nursery is full of boxes at the moment as we only recently moved all our things in. I can't wait for my new furniture to arrive so I can put it all away and get the room all tidy and ready for baby, Its driving me mad!

This time on Friday I'll be in the waiting room for my scan :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fx'd for you Lou - keep us posted! Sounds like things are going okay though since you are still feeling regular movement, so that is good :thumbup:


----------



## iprettii

@Paula181 wow this seems early to leak... my last pregnancy I didn't leak AT ALL and actually I wasn't producing enough milk which made feeding times a hassle, no matter how much I pumped I just wasn't getting milk. :( So I'm assuming that I won't leak this time either.


----------



## iprettii

Today I had some orange juice and my baby girl was moving around so much. LOL it was a bit uncomfortable since I was on the plane and sitting on the uncomfortable flight attendant seat but I still smiled and rubbed my tummy.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Had a follow up ultrasound today and confirmed with certainty that we are having a girl!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations :)

3 days until my scan!!!


----------



## mumandco

Congrats on the pink baby mrs.aj

18+2 and had dreadful morning sickness this morning :(


----------



## rose.

Oh no :( I had a random morning the other morning when I was sick half way through my breakfast, it's horrible when it comes back! I really don't know how I coped with it for more or less 3 months before!


----------



## mumandco

My sickness hasn't really gone away since first tri :( I just have a few days relief before it comes back again :( on the upside only 9days until our scan 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## sharnw

I'v been nausous after I eat, last night and this afternoon, I feel ok when I sit down and it settles... But when I stand up and walk around, it comes back again.


----------



## baby_maybe

My morning sickness went away quite quickly in first tri, but I still get mornings when brushing my teeth really catches me out!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi ladies. Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes.

For a few days now I've thought I have thrush (sorry for the TMI). Today I went to see a doctor who confirmed it is thrush and while there she checked baby just to reassure me. Everything is fine and heart is beating away :thumbup:

I was quite upset last night with worrying. I can feel odd movement but nothing regular. Last night I hadn't felt anything for a while and it made me worry even though I can go for hours and hours without feeling anything. Such a weight off my mind knowing baby is ok.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## skeet9924

Lou- so happy to hear everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Lou, try not to worry too much I'm sure your LO is just fine. Do you know if your placenta is front or back? I only ask as I'm about as far along as you and have an anterior placenta and I feel movements few and far between even though the ones I do feel are fairly hard and noticeable. If he's hiding behind the placenta I literally feel nothing at all for hours at a time. I bought a doppler in first tri before I knew about the placenta and I'm so glad I did because on the days I don't feel him as much I have a listen just to reassure myself. Ironically when I do that I can always hear kicks, but still can't feel them, it's bizarre!


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - I can imagine! If I had the room to decorate I'd be itching too. We'll be moving next spring so we're not setting up a formal nursery until after the move. We'll just set up an area in our master bedroom for the LO&#8230;good luck on Friday!!!! FX

*Mrs AJ* - yay!!!!! I'm so happy you were able to get confirmation! :hugs: Congrats on definite team :pink:


Seeing my doc today so hopefully he'll confirm we're having a girl too. FX!


----------



## rose.

Thanks mrs chezek :) originally we had a lodger 
Moving in to our spare room but when I got pregnant I told her and she decided shed rather not move in. I didn't mind either way at the time as the extra money would have been nice but I also wanted the room for the baby. Now I'm so glad we've got the spare room so I can start preparing it! We plan to move before baby starts school but it should be his/her nursery for a good couple of years first!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lou, glad all ok.

I have been feeling very light headed this morning and nauseous, busy at work so trying to plod on steadily. Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Mrs we are moving in the spring too and probably wont set ours up either. I know it makes the most sense but makes me a little sad anyway ha!


----------



## MrsChezek

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Mrs we are moving in the spring too and probably wont set ours up either. I know it makes the most sense but makes me a little sad anyway ha!

I know exactly how you feel! It's the sensible thing to do but a bit sad. DH told me to feel free to go nuts in decorating the baby 'corner' in our master but it's still not the same :dohh: We have to think of it as we'll just have that extra time to learn our LO's personality before deciding on it's nursery decor :winkwink: So it will be a bit more special (or something) :flower:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

We aren't sure at this point when exactly we'll be moving, as our move is military sanctioned :( We were told "around March"...hoping by January we will know a time a little better than "around" a month haha! This is the only year around March and March will make a difference!


----------



## baby_bray

MrsChezek said:


> Seeing my doc today so hopefully he'll confirm we're having a girl too. FX!

Hope you got the confirmation and not a gender flipflop!!


----------



## MrsChezek

baby_bray said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Seeing my doc today so hopefully he'll confirm we're having a girl too. FX!
> 
> Hope you got the confirmation and not a gender flipflop!!Click to expand...

So I showed my doc the pictures we got from the scan and he said girl right away; BUT he said the still image of the gender bits isn't a very good one and as he's not seeing the live image, he can't say 100%. SO at least he didn't say boy but I'm not sure if I'm happy with that :dohh: He said to wait until 24 weeks if we do a confirmation scan as it will be easier to see so we have 3 weeks to think about it I guess! Luckily I love yellow so I can still indulge a bit between now and then :winkwink: 


*Athena* - good luck and hope the dates work out for the best!!!!


----------



## rose.

Woohoo half way today :D


----------



## anna1986

hi all 
hope everyones well
Moved my little girl out of her nursery last night and into her new big girls room :( shes growing up to quickly. but as she managed to climb out her cot monday night we decided now was the best time to move her into a bed. she actually took to it very well and slept 8:30pm-7am (shes usually up between 5-6). So today we r moving all her things into her new room and then i can kinda start sorting the nursery back out for william :) makes it seem more real :)


----------



## MissPiggy

It's a girl!!! I cried ALOT at the scan lol will have on of each I'm so so happy!! Was an amazing scan too she showed us everything explained why she was doing what she doing
....ooo its a girl...can you tell I'm excited...far too excited!!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats misspiggy, great news :)


----------



## anna1986

congrats misspiggy :)


----------



## Lou1234

Congrats misspiggy!

Well I have a new superpower - I can make myself invisible! Only happens when I'm wearing my 'Baby on Board' badge but wearing it ensures sure no one can see me! :haha:

I was waiting for a bus this morning. First stop on the route so the bus is empty. This lady saw me stood there next to her with my badge and really made sure she got on first! She really rushed like there was only one seat spare! Now I do see her view - it is an empty bus so the pregnant lady will get a seat but why not just let me on first? If there was an elderly person or someone with a pushchair I would let them on first even if they had only just arrived at the bus stop and they would be guaranteed a seat no matter if they got on first or not. The driver even made a comment to me about having no patience!


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats misspiggy!!! Welcome to team :pink:! Seems like a lot of girls!

Lou1234- Maybe the lady was worried it was contagious ;) j/k. But really, that is strange...


----------



## rose.

Congratulations miss piggy, how lovely one of each :) 

Lou some people are so rude! What a weird reaction!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Mrs piggy!


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

So its 4:30am n im wide awake. My little girl has just been sick in my bed so had to change that n her n im now misssing a pillow too. Shes fallen bk to sleep n i cant now. 
I have my 20 week scan today n cervix scan at 10:20 so excited to see my little man again ( i hope the still say its a boy!!!). Hes currently fidgeting around in my belly probably wonderin why im awake! Isnt it the best but wierdest feeling when baby moves or kicks lol
Hope all you lovely ladies r ok?? 
X


----------



## MrsChezek

HI *Anna*!
Good luck with your appointment. I too hope you get your gender confirmation :hugs: I'm sorry you can't sleep...I'm kind of too excited to go to sleep myself...I should be asleep by now :dohh:

We saw this really awesome house today that we really like and might put a bid on. We weren't planning to buy until much later but it's a really lovely house and the price is awesome for the area and the property so hard to pass up. I'm excited! But don't want to get too excited in case we decide against it in the end or if we get outbid. 

*Miss piggy* - congrats and welcome to team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Oh no Anna, hope your little girls better now and you managed to get back to sleep! Good luck for the scan :)

Mrs chezek, buying a house is so exciting! The process is different here but it took us so long to get this house and the mortgage application was a nightmare and it was one of the most stressful times of my life but also one of the most exciting! Hope it's easier over there and you get your lovely house. It was so worth all the hard work though because I love this house so much more than our old flat :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with your scan today Anna, I hope your little girl is feeling better too.


----------



## Lou1234

Looking forward to reading your update Anna! Hope all has gone well at your appointment.

At the moment I'm just smiling to myself each time I feel movement as I've only really been feeling it since the weekend.

Last night my husband was cuddled into me with his hand on my tummy and I felt a strong kick or poke. I asked him if he felt that as I was 100% sure he must have done and he did which was great! I actually think he felt movement the other day but he said after he just wasn't sure at the time if it was baby or just things going on in my tummy :dohh:


----------



## rose.

I've been feeling much more movement in the last couple of days, it's lovely :) still not strong enough to feel from the outside but it's comforting knowing that baby's moving around in there!


----------



## anna1986

hey all

Everything went fab at my appointment. baby is looking healthy and is still a boy :) 
also cervix scan went well too. Got another one booked for 22nd nov.


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news Anna :)

I wish I was having another scan so I could double check the gender. It still doesn't seem real that we are team :blue: and I keep imaging that when he is born he will come out and be a girl :haha:


----------



## Lou1234

Glad all went well Anna and that baby is still a boy! Hope your daughter is feeling better. My husband is at home today as he keeps being sick. He didn't have breakfast so don't think it is food related. I feel helpless when he is sick like this as I can't do anything.

My GP surgery finally have stocks of the flu jab in! :thumbup: Earliest appointment is mid-November though! As I work over an hour away from home I can't really just take an appointment at anytime. I've got an 8am appointment on the 19th.


----------



## MrsChezek

Lou1234 said:


> Glad all went well Anna and that baby is still a boy! Hope your daughter is feeling better. My husband is at home today as he keeps being sick. He didn't have breakfast so don't think it is food related. I feel helpless when he is sick like this as I can't do anything.
> 
> My GP surgery finally have stocks of the flu jab in! :thumbup: Earliest appointment is mid-November though! As I work over an hour away from home I can't really just take an appointment at anytime. I've got an 8am appointment on the 19th.

We had to make an appointment at a private clinic to get the preservative free flu shot as all the pharmacies around here are sold out. I'm heading over there in a bit actually - never had one so it will be a new experience for me. For some reason, I'm totally nervous :wacko: :haha:


*Anna* - I somehow missed the part about your daughter not being well! :dohh: I too hope she is better and I'm happy you had a good appointment and got confirmation of gender :hugs:

I think I'm coming to terms with accepting it's a girl and that I should just trust the doctors. It's just hard cause I didn't get to see anything with my own eyes during the scan! And I'm just afraid of getting my heart set on one gender and then being surprised at birth. I don't like surprises :nope: Plus, my DH is so happy it's a girl and I don't want that taken away from him...


----------



## baby_maybe

I saw my little mans boy bits at the scan and I'm _still_ worried he'll be born and actually be a girl. I'm thinking of getting a private scan just to double check but DH says its not worth it as he's definitely a boy :haha:


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all - I've had a bit of a panicky week so my hubby and I are going away tomorrow for a night tomorrow and have booked a private scan to check all is well and find out the gender - I am unbelievably excited!!


----------



## anna1986

scan pic of my boy :)



Thanks to everyone asking about my little girl shes still very poorly and just been sick again for the 5th time today :( feel so helpless when they are ill. shes sleeping again now. so am using the time to have some food before she wakes again.


----------



## baby_maybe

Great scan pic Anna :thumbup:

I'm so sorry your LO is still not well, I hate it when any of my girls are poorly and you just can't do anything for them apart from a cuddle here and there. I hope she's feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Great scan photo Anna! 
Hope your little girl is feeling better soon. :kiss:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I hope your daughter feels better soon Anna!

Not much to report here, just very excited to be halfway now :) And busy getting ready for my son's first birthday party this weekend!


----------



## rose.

Great scan pic Anna! This time tomorrow I should have had mine, I just can't wait!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Still following you all :)

glad yoru all keeping well. I had my flu jag last week and it take 2 days to kick it. Just so you know they dont side if they're is side effect but i was sick at the week and felt terrible and there was another girl i speak to alot she has hers and wasnt well. I hope none of you get little sick but dont worry it does pass over.

I was off work yesterday ill because i had been up since 4am being sick every half hour :( felt soo crap and tired but that was nothing to do with the jag i always have morning sickness now. (second tri thing) lol i was fine first tri but im only sick once in the morning and only randoms days to.

Jealous your all finding out your scans you and congrats to you all. My scan is in 4 weeks time and i cant wait :) 

Anna congrats on the boy to.

And thank you for letting me stalking this thread still lol Due early April which is handy to see what you guys are going through and what i should be expecting.. Im yet to feel baby move but my belly has got little bigger :) 

xxxxx


----------



## boxxey

7 more days till my scan


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Great scan pic Anna! This time tomorrow I should have had mine, I just can't wait!!!

Hope all goes well tomorrow! xx


----------



## rose.

Thanks :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your scan tomorrow rose :)

Hey cherry, nice to see you're still popping in from time to time :)


----------



## MissPiggy

ah a day full of braxton hicks and random pains!! yaaaaay!! lol xxx


----------



## iprettii

MissPiggy said:


> ah a day full of braxton hicks and random pains!! yaaaaay!! lol xxx


braxton hicks already!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm already getting braxton hicks too, they seem to get earlier each pregnancy with me.


----------



## iprettii

baby_maybe said:


> I'm already getting braxton hicks too, they seem to get earlier each pregnancy with me.


what does it feel like? I didn't get any (that I can recall) my last pregnancy.


----------



## baby_maybe

It's where you bump goes fairly tight for a few seconds and hen goes soft again. Very similar to contractions but generally not painful and not as long.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Just had my first bh today too.


----------



## MissPiggy

Yeah I didn't have then with my son, but deffo tightenings which she doesn't appear to like lol xxx


----------



## sharnw

I had BH yesterday too! My uterus was so tight on and off and I can feel it. Feel so much better today :)


----------



## skeet9924

I haven't had any bh yet but I have had some stronger kicks the past 2 days.. Still far apart though.. Really hoping oh can feel them by next week :)


----------



## kraftykoala

I've been getting the odd BH too, thought it was way too early but apparently not!

Can't wait to hear about your scan rose, still 12 days before mine, I'm so impatient!

I dreamt I had the baby last night, was breastfeeding and cuddling him and everything, felt very odd to wake up and not have him!


----------



## MrsChezek

*anna* - great scan photo!

*sportys* - are you getting excited for your upcoming scan??? 4 more days right?

*rose* - good luck at your scan tomorrow!!! Can't wait to find out :happydance:

*Mrs AJ* - hope you have a smooth and fun bday party weekend for Connor!


I had my flu shot today - first one ever. Didn't hurt or anything and so far I feel good. Hopefully I won't get sick; though they kept repeating to me that you can't get sick from a flu shot as the virus is dead :shrug: So why are all these folks getting sick?

I guess I'll start looking out for BH now that you are all getting them. I love this group of all of us in the same phase of pregnancy - it's such a great learning ground!! :hug: Though I feel like I'm the only one still not feeling the strong, consistent kicks :nope: Still waiting for those :coffee:


----------



## Aimee.gee

Been a wee bit sad lately, was really certain that around 16w i started feeling bubs move, im now 18 weeks but dont actually think iv felt it move yet :( thought you were suppose to feel it early on your second pregnancy :( also getting highly emotional when my 2yo throws tantrums, i feel like the stress has got to me and i just cant handle it anymore. I hope im not the only one that has down days like this?! On the up side iv got my scan in 4 days so il find out the sex and thatl reassure me that there actually is a baby in there and that im not just getting fat....but really can someone please tell me when you should be concerned about not feeling baby move yet cause its really starting to worry me


----------



## rose.

I don't feel strong movements yet they are more like twitches/flutters and if I'm busy doing something I often miss them. I only really notice them if Im sitting down or driving. 

Todays the day! I didn't sleep well last night, but had 2 dreams that baby is a girl! We will see tonight :)


----------



## MissPiggy

Aimee.gee this is my second babe and I e only just started getting definite movements and hubby felt her quite a bit last night. With my son it was all the time by now. I wonder whether its because I'm do busy with my two year old during the day I don't really have the time to notice?? Xxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Chezek I am very excited for my scan Monday cannot wait!

I am 20 weeks today, halfway! :happydance:

Anyone else struggling at work? I have been so exhausted this week, I have no energy left for anything else! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## anna1986

Aimee.gee said:


> Been a wee bit sad lately, was really certain that around 16w i started feeling bubs move, im now 18 weeks but dont actually think iv felt it move yet :( thought you were suppose to feel it early on your second pregnancy :( also getting highly emotional when my 2yo throws tantrums, i feel like the stress has got to me and i just cant handle it anymore. I hope im not the only one that has down days like this?! On the up side iv got my scan in 4 days so il find out the sex and thatl reassure me that there actually is a baby in there and that im not just getting fat....but really can someone please tell me when you should be concerned about not feeling baby move yet cause its really starting to worry me

this is my 2nd too and ive only been feeling him alot more since about 20 weeks. i wouldnt worry to much yet some people dont feel baby til after 20 weeks. do you know if your placenta is at the front? this could be the reason your not feeling bubs?
oh and having a toddler throwing tantrums is hard enough when your not pregnant so it 10x harder when you are and your hormones are all over the place. i often have down days and feel completly stressed out by my 19 month old and wonder how ill cope with her and a newborn. But then i have days where im so excited to be giving my little girl a brother and i know it will be brilliant having 2 so close together and think of all the things i can do with both of them.
Good luck for your scan x


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> I don't feel strong movements yet they are more like twitches/flutters and if I'm busy doing something I often miss them. I only really notice them if Im sitting down or driving.
> 
> Todays the day! I didn't sleep well last night, but had 2 dreams that baby is a girl! We will see tonight :)

Good luck today rose cant wait for your update xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Movements for me are still few and far between because I have an anterior placenta. With all my other pregnancies I was getting constant movements by now.


----------



## Aimee.gee

Hey thanks heaps everyone for the posts of support, was feeling a bit down so needed to get the wee rant out of my system.

Anna- i have been wondering lately if my placenta was placed differently to stop me from feeling the movements so thats something i will have to ask at the scan

I really dont think id be sane if it wasnt for this group, having people that are going through the same stages. Even though iv been threw this all before its so much different this time around....and too top it off im having leakages now too :S oh the joys of pregnancy haha


----------



## MissPiggy

Aimee.gee this one is so different from my boy. It's weird h


----------



## MissPiggy

*how they are so different. 

 xx


----------



## MrsChezek

It's my first and I already passed the 21 week mark and I'm still barely feeling movement. I only really feel it when I lie down to put my feet up on the couch and read or at bed time - and it's just twitch like flutters at that! I don't think you should worry at all *Aimee.gee*

Can't wait to hear from you *rose*! :flower:


SO I took another belly shot this morning (see below) and updated my journal with a new set of belly progression shots. Link is in my siggy if any of you are interested. It's crazy how much my body has changed! Exciting at the same time though :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belly_bw-4470.jpg
File size: 109.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissPiggy

My bump before my scan on Tuesday  chuffed I didn't have any bump with lil man do this is ace lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rose.

We're having a boy and everything looks as it should :) so happy!!


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats rose on the little boy :) xxx


----------



## anna1986

Congrats rose! Welcome to team :blue:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations on team :blue: Rose, glad all went well. :happydance:


----------



## baby_bray

:blue: congrats *rose* :blue:!!

*MrsChezek*- Your bump pictures are so strong and beautiful looking~!! I get my bumps and twitches most from Abby when I'm leaning forward, like at a desk, or laying down like you said. She's just been getting stronger and stronger. It's amazing...<3


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Rose, boys are awesome!


----------



## sharnw

Yay Rose :) congrats

My scan is in 2 more days, NERVOUS!


----------



## rose.

Don't be nervous, it's the best scan I've had yet was so interesting when the sonographer pointed out the kidneys, stomach, chambers of the heart etc and of course the best bit finding out what gender baby is!! I found it much less stressful than my 12 week scan and everything was much bigger and clearer on the screen too :) enjoy! I wish I could have mine again tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats on team :blue: *rose*!!! So happy you had an awesome appointment too! :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Congratulations Rose! :D

We went for our scan yesterday, and the kiddo kept it's legs as tightly crossed as possible and wouldn't let us see anything!! We're going again soon and hoping it's more cooperative, but am looking for some skull guesses

Any thoughts??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/ivystorm/18weeksprofilesmall.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/ivystorm/18weeksskullfrontalsmall.jpg


----------



## anna1986

Rose - just seen your name choice - love alfie :)

Athena - im sayin girl! Hope baby co-operates more at the next scan xx


----------



## rose.

I think the head is quite similar to my boys in his most recent scan pic, so I'm going to say boy Athena :)


----------



## rose.

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/66590D60-E945-41E0-83B3-5355DED26EFB-227-0000004B44B7DB49.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Loving all the scan pics!! Can't wait until I get mine on Tuesday :)


----------



## paula181

Aww I've just noticed your calling your baby Alfie too Rose. :dance:

xx


----------



## MissPiggy

Today Oriana has fought her brother from inside the womb and she won but literally kicking his bum and then moving so Kayson couldn't find her to poke back pmsl!!! And now she's fighting my bladder really strong can feel it..it's very odd lol xx


----------



## Aimee.gee

Im really hoping that in 2 days il find out that im having a wee girl haha i was awake for half the night trying the think of boys and girls names which is very hard for me cause i like very different unusual names and iv only cone up with a girls one so far... Harlow :) i dont know another person called it and it seems an easy name to go with any other name so thats a bit of relief for me :)


----------



## sharnw

OH felt bub kick yesterday, it was funny lol

YAY my scan is tomorrow :) Hope all goes fine!

Hi ladies :hi: <3


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck tomorrow sharn!! 

Ugh I almost started crying because none of my zip up hoodies fit me anymore.., I've had to resort to wearing oh sweater out tonight :(


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Well we went for ultrasound number 2 and you were right rose it's a boy!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats Athena!!! :happydance:

So I felt me first BH contraction this afternoon - I wouldn't have known what it was if I hadn't heard about it from you girls! I prolly would have ignored it :winkwink:


----------



## Amy_T

Girl number 3 for us!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Athena and Amy!

Yes Paula it's our favourite boys name :)


----------



## baby_bray

blue and pink everywhere~!! Loving all the reveals!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree, so fun to see what everyone is having!


----------



## paula181

Has anyone had the flu jab?? I had mine yesterday and I don't know whether i was getting a cold or it's a side effect of the vaccine :shrug:

xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I had mine and didn't have any reaction, though I've definitely heard others say they've felt mildly ill after.


----------



## sportysgirl

Some people can feel a little rough for a few days after the flu jab. 

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Cherrybump

I was ok for two days after it. My dad gets it every year and then told me is kicks in 2 days after. I was sick and felt crap for 2 days it past over though. Ive been ok now for 3 days. But i think we're all different xxxx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I had it but just had a super sore arm afterwards. I don't remember it hurting this much before!


----------



## rose.

I've not had it, and my midwife hasn't mentioned it to me at all. Neither have they mentioned the whooping cough jab. I find it a bit worrying as surely they should be offering me it?


----------



## paula181

Rose I would ring your GP and make an appointment. I was told I cant have my Whooping Cough till I'm 28 weeks.

Ah I'm glad I am not the only one who felt a little poo afterwards. 

xx


----------



## Lou1234

Rose - it seems with the flu jab every area is different. I've read on here that some ladies have had letters inviting them and others nothing. My GP hasnt had stock for 2 weeks! Finally got an appointment in 3 weeks to have it done.

I'm going to discuss the whooping cough jab at my 25 week appointment but as Paula says I don't think I'll get it until 28 weeks or after.


----------



## Amy_T

My GP surgery rang me to let me know I could pop in at any time and have it but I am pretty sure I'm going to decline. 

Whooping cough I will be getting at/after 28 weeks. 

P.S I'm 18 weeks today, yay, almost half way through!


----------



## sharnw

Hey all :)

Im up for my scan today, less than 4 hours to go! FX all is going good!

<3


----------



## rose.

Ahh I see, I've got to phone them tomorrow to book an appointment so I will ask them then.

Good luck sharn :)


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Rose :)

Ladies I made a thread for a slight problem I am experiencing at the moment..
I will post it here if anyone else if feeling this... :huh:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...rder-higher-only-right-side.html#post22552881


----------



## sportysgirl

sharnw said:


> Hey all :)
> 
> Im up for my scan today, less than 4 hours to go! FX all is going good!
> 
> <3

Hope all goes well at the scan. I have mine tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I talked to the doc about the whopping cough vaccine and they said they do it post-par in the hospital!


----------



## rose.

Good luck!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck sharn!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I talked to the doc about the whopping cough vaccine and they said they do it post-par in the hospital!

Interesting...did they say why? I had mine when I was pregnant last time, and the Dr actually recommended doing it while pregnant since then I'll pass some immunity on to the baby. I won't need one this time though, obviously.


----------



## MrsChezek

So how did the scan go *Sharn*??!

I had my flu shot on Thursday and never felt ill but my arm was sore to pressure on Fri and Sat. I have a question, how often do you girls experience BH contractions? I feel like I had 3 of them this evening and wondering if that's within the norm...only one yesterday afternoon tho - my first.

PS I'm in the path of Sandy (the hurricane) so if we lose power, I'll be off the grid for a bit. Hopefully not!


----------



## baby_bray

I got my flu shot quite a while ago. I didn't have any issues what-so-ever, other than a sore arm and that was just a teeny bit the day after.
Can't wait to hear how your scan went *sharnw*!

*MrsChezek* Hope "frankenstorm" doesn't hit you, or at least dies down! Most of my family is settled in the northeast. My parents are just getting back from their vacation and they had to cut it a day short. Now they're stuck in Atlanta since they've cut all the flight going back up north.

I've had some very light tightening, but not 100% sure yet if they've been BHs or what, I would assume so. Not painful, but weird feeling/ I just took it easy for a bit and drank a bottled water, seemed to help.


----------



## sharnw

TEAM :pink: :)
 



Attached Files:







Gender.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12









Head shot.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Sharn :)


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Rose :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Sharn , glad all went well. xx


----------



## rose.

Cute name too!


----------



## Cherrybump

So funny how the flu jag advert has just came on tv as im reading this. There is leaflets you can pick up from the gp about both. I've been told the wooping cough gets done during pregnancy around 28 weeks to. Im defo getting it ive got the leaflets just never read them. 

My midwife told me about both of them and told me to let her know when ive had them. Need to let her know when i see her in 4 weeks time. 

Good luck today Sharn. xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww crap i should have read the last page haha. Yes im just a tad blonde. xx


----------



## sharnw

Hehe thanks cherry :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: sharn :)

Mrs chezek - I hope the storm doesn't get too close to you today, take care xx

AFM - 22 weeks today :happydance: only 2 weeks to 'v' day. I've been feeling movements more regularly for the past couple of day, hopefully it continues :) Had a good weekend, hubby races and we were at a 6 hour endurance race on Saturday. 68 teams all different cars done on a handicapped system. Slower cars get more credit laps at the start of the race and whichever team completes the most laps in total over the 6 hours win. The team my hubby was in managed to come third overall and first in their class, so we came home with a lovely trophy :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Have my scan in 4 hours! Am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck sportysgirl :)


----------



## Cherrybump

oh man i heard about that storm is on the news over here. Hope every will be safe.

Good luck at your scan hun. 

I'll be posting little more in here i think since ive not done it since weeks now lol xx


----------



## baby_bray

congrats *sharnw*! Welcome to team :pink:! Love the name~! Your gender shot is "textbook" girl, great shot!

Good luck today *sportysgirl*!! Hope it goes well!

*baby_maybe*, glad the weekend went well. So close to V-day! My hubby used to do some racing, but just straight track stuff, no "roundy-round" ;) Congrats on bringing home a trophy!!! My DH never really did that hot when it came to his races, so you've got one-up on me lol


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats sharn!! Good luck today sporty!!

Chez- hope the storm isn't too bad for you. We are getting rain and stronger winds as per the storm but we are pretty far so we aren't getting it bad


----------



## MrsChezek

*sharn* - congrats and welcome to team :pink:!!!! Your scan is SO clear&#8230;makes me want to do the confirmation one :happydance:

*baby_bray* - yeah that's pretty much what I read on web MD - relax, change positions and make sure to drink lots of water. So I'm going to try to be better about that moving forward and hopefully I'll get less of them. They weren't painful just crampy.

*baby_maybe* - congratulations all around! 22 weeks :yipee: AND a trophy :hugs:

Good luck *sportys*! So excited your turn has finally come :hugs:


As for the storm, well it's been windy and raining since I got up at 6:30am cause I was starving. Had some milk and went back to sleep as EVERYTHING is closed around here!! So there is no where to go and I freed the day up for relaxing and reading since I've been really busy the rest week. If the power stays on, I plan to do one of my exercise videos but that's it. So far the weather isn't too bad so I'm grateful but there are A LOT of tall, old trees in our area and the power tends to go out with a big thunderstorm so we're likely to be without power at some point. Freezer is full of ice bags though and we've stocked up on water and nonperishable food so we're set. Our house is also on a pretty big hill so the flooding that's most inevitable shouldn't affect us directly unless they close most of the roads. We're about 1/2 mile from the Delaware River and even closer to the Canal that runs parallel to it so we're in a big flood zone.


----------



## iprettii

Tomorrow i'll be 22 weeks as well.. I'm looking forward to being 24 week pretty soon!!

and Sporty Girl how did your scan go?


----------



## JenJen80

Hi I don't post much on here but I always follow it.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I am so excited. Hoping to find out what we are having.


----------



## Aimee.gee

My scans in 6 hours and im so unbelievably excited and nervous! Finally my turn has come around. :) Team :pink: or :blue: for me


----------



## baby_bray

Aimee.gee said:


> My scans in 6 hours and im so unbelievably excited and nervous! Finally my turn has come around. :) Team :pink: or :blue: for me

Hope all goes well!! Can't wait to hear what team you're on!!! It's so exciting!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *JenJen* and *Aimee.gee*!!!! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## rose.

How did the scan go sporty girl?

Good luck aimee and Jen!


----------



## sportysgirl

The scan went well. It was the most amazing thing!:happydance: We were strong and stayed team :yellow:! 

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes, xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay *sportys*! Good for you :hugs: Glad everything went well.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :) :)

Sportys- Good news your scan went well :)

Good luck with scans today 

<3<3


----------



## rose.

Yay glad it all went well, it is amazing seeing all the different organs isn't it! Especially the heart!


----------



## skeet9924

glad everything went well!! Good job on staying strong and staying team :yellow:


----------



## Aimee.gee

Well my scan went well! Babys growing well and everythings going to plan so far, oh and im team........:yellow: :( bubs wasnt cooperating so have to wait until s/he is born unless i want to fork out another $206 so thats a lil upsetting


----------



## sharnw

Aimee-nawww :) thats great your scan went well too


----------



## skeet9924

Aww Aimee.. Sucks baby didn't cooperate but glad the scan went well!!


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear baby was stubborn Aimee, at least everything looks healthy though :)


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
Haven't been on for a while so just catchin up! 
Congrats to all who have found out what team your are on and who've had healthy scans! Aimee so sorry bubs wouldn't co-operate!
Can the people who need me to update the front cover with what team their on send me a quick message as haven't managed to keep up as my little girl and me have been poorly!
X


----------



## MissPiggy

hey all, havent checked in for a few days, hope we are all well =) xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Ohh Anna sorry you and your lo haven't been well 

Ill update u In a few hours when I have my scan :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your scan skeet :)


----------



## sportysgirl

How did the scan go skeet? x


----------



## skeet9924

Looks like I'm staying team :yellow: baby is breach so we couldn't tell the gender. 

We did get to see all the arms and legs and stuff.. But even the pics didn't turn out good so we didn't get one


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that skeet, was everything else ok with the LO?


----------



## JenJen80

Looks like we are team :pink:


----------



## skeet9924

As far as I know it was.. I got to see all the arms and legs and stuff.. But technician had larengitis so she didn't talk really lol


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Jen :)

Sorry you couldnt find out skeet!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Jen :)


----------



## Alsipan

Hi there- I had my 19 week scan last week- baby is normal but my placenta is lying low which was initially a slight concern for me but I've kind of accepted it and hoping its not stuck to my c-section scar and moves out the way! Currently feeling exhausted- anyone else feeling tired? I probably need to cut back what I'm doing, difficult with a 4 year old and imminent exams!


----------



## anna1986

aw skeet thats a shame baby wasnt co-operating congrats on team :pink: jenjen

AFM - i just saw baby kick my belly from the outside. :happydance: he kept doing it so i called hubby over and he stopped lol :dohh: So happy!


----------



## sharnw

*Skeet*- Sorry you couldnt get all your baby info, sounds like he/she is doing just fine :)
I had to toss and turn and lay on my side for a couple minutes for my bub to turn to a good position lol. Little rugrat hehe :) OH said "oh that explains we're havin a girl" :dohh: what an excuse!

*Jen* congrats for :pink:


----------



## baby_maybe

Haha sharn I had to go for a walk and cold drink half way through my scan and I said it must be a boy because it's being awkward and sure enough he is :haha:

Anna - our little man was just kicking really hard and every time I put DH's hand on my belly he stopped :dohh: Haven't seen anything from the outside yet but I think that's more to do with my placenta and where it is than baby not kicking hard enough, it certainly feels hard from the inside :haha:


----------



## anna1986

Baby_maybe it must be a boy thing then lol x


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I hope it's a boy thing!! I'd love a little boy.. I'm happy baby is okay , but a little dissapointed not to find out the gender.. I really wanted to go get stuff for the nursery.. To cheer me up oh got the beginning of our nursery done today and set up the crib


----------



## sharnw

Aggghhhh I havn't even started my nursery :dohh:
I wanted to start when Im gearing up for 3rd tri :huh:


----------



## Kte

My daughter was awkward, I was tilted, sent off for a walk and to eat choc! Took two scans for her anatomy scan but ended up team yellow.

Yesterday we chose team yellow but there was no way we would of found out even if we hadn't! Ended up being tilted again and sent for a walk. Managed all the measurements finally so no second visit this time. Lo is fine and a little contortionist with their legs bending right round to touch their head! 

I have no nursery for this lo, were only in a 2 bedroom house. Slight panic today when putting My daughters clothes away - where will I fit stuff for baby?!? 

It's her 3rd birthday tomorrow. Can't believe she will be 3 already!


----------



## rose.

Glad the scan went well kte :)

I have had such awful heartburn the last few days, tonight has been the worst by far I've just laid down to go to bed and it's so bad I had to sit up or I thought I might throw up. Think it will be off to the chemist for some gaviscon tomorrow, I don't know how I will sleep tonight!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh gosh rose that's bad, I had it in my 3rd pregnancy I think and I got DH to prop up the head end of the bed and slept propped up by pillows for the last few weeks of being pregnant or like you I would feel awful. 

Anna - that made me giggle, defo a boy thing! Having said I'd not seen him from the outside yet, not 10 minutes after I typed that the little wotsit decided to prove me wrong again and gave me such a hard boot that I did see my belly pop out briefly :) This feels like a sign of things to come having a boy :dohh:

I haven't sorted the nursery yet either, at the moment it's my oldest dd's bedroom so we're making plans to move her into the playroom downstairs so we can get the small room set back up for a baby. We have some ideas about how the room will look, but until all of her stuff is out its a little hard to get a good look at it! We've just had to order a couple more sky boxes to keep the girls happy, as they have sky in the playroom and this will become oldest ones room so the sky will stay in there for her. The two smallest will have a box in their room with a new slightly bigger tv than the one which is in there at the moment. They're not happy at having the playroom taken away as its always been a playroom since we moved here so getting used to having their toys back in the bedrooms will take a while. Oldest one is not impressed at having her room swapped, but given that we don't have any more rooms upstairs we don't really have a choice unless we move and I'm not ready to that just yet!


----------



## anna1986

rose - heartburn is the worse i suffered terribly with that in my last pregnancy and nothing helped. I have had it a couple of times this pregnancy to the point where it actually made me sick the other night.

AFM - quick question about BH - waslaying in bed last night after little man had been kicking away for ages when my tummy went all tight (felt like i was breathing in as hard as i could although i wasnt) and it lasted for about 1.5-2 mins then went and i was just left with tummy ache. does this sound like bh's to you guys?? its been happening the last few days but wasnt painful until last night. Didnt get any BH with my last baby.


----------



## rose.

Luckily I managed to prop up with pillows and it went! Teaches me for eating spicy enchiladas before bed!

Anna, sorry I don't have any advice as I've not had any BH yet. I'm sure everythings fine though :)


----------



## JenJen80

I suffer from HB all the time at the moment doesn't seem to matter what I eat or drink. I seem to find Gaviscon washed down with a glass of milk seems to help it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i can't wait to start feeling my baby move. Some girls in the April thread have started to feel there baby already but ive not :( i think its due to me being over weight so i hope to feel baby soon :(. 

Dont like the sound of heartburn either lol think i better get med's in just incase xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Anna sounds like a BH to me, I get them every day now and sometimes they leave me with a bit of a sore lower tummy and other times they go really quickly and are not sore at all. The thing you need to watch for is them becoming regular and increasingly painful as that is a sign of prem labour. If that happens you need to go straight to triage. If you're only getting one or two a day then you don't need to worry about them.


----------



## iprettii

I've never had BH with my last pregnancy but I feel like with the way things are going with this pregnancy that I will get them.. My last pregnancy I had heartburn ONCE now this time I've had it 4 times so far.


----------



## skeet9924

Cherry- I didn't feel mine too much at 17 weeks.. The odd bubble that's it.. Even now due to the position of the baby I'm not getting proper kicks.. I get them mostly still down in my lower stomach because of the way my lo is sitting.. It will probably be a bit still until I get proper ones


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Anna sounds like a BH to me, I get them every day now and sometimes they leave me with a bit of a sore lower tummy and other times they go really quickly and are not sore at all. The thing you need to watch for is them becoming regular and increasingly painful as that is a sign of prem labour. If that happens you need to go straight to triage. If you're only getting one or two a day then you don't need to worry about them.

Thanks i thought it probably was BH i am at risk of pre-term labour so will keep an eye on them. x


----------



## skeet9924

Any one have any ideas for fb announcements?? I was going to post a scan pic and leave it at that, but that did not work too well for me.. So now I have to do something creative. I normally don't post personal stuff on fb but with a lot of my family being so far away I haven't even told them yet!! Plus with all my past issues the family that does know won't announce it for me lol

Here are my ideas :

To all of you that said I can't cook, I'm proving you wrong! Bun is in the oven and the timer is set for March 16.

My super power is creating humans .. What's yours?

My oh is expecting a baby.. And I'm pretty sure it's mine!!


----------



## MissPiggy

i like the first one =) mainly cause i cant cook lol! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Anna - I'm at risk for preterm labour too, that's the only reason I know so much about the difference between BH and 'real' contractions lol!!

Skeet - I just did the scan photo with a comment, but I like the one you've put about superpowers, that's cool :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Skeet, those are all cute! I like the first one best, I think. 

Anna, Baby_maybe pretty much summed it up re the braxton hicks. As long as they are random it is no worry. I actually went to triage last time, I think around 28ish weeks because I was having TONS of BH, like every 3-4 minutes, but it turned out I was just a little dehydrated (living in the desert in the summer with do that to you...).


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Anna - I'm at risk for preterm labour too, that's the only reason I know so much about the difference between BH and 'real' contractions lol!!QUOTE]
> 
> I have no idea what real contractions feel like as didnt get any contractions with my 1st - my waters broke and i ended up needing an EMCS before labour started :s


----------



## rose.

I love the baking one that's really cool!


----------



## baby_maybe

anna1986 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> Anna - I'm at risk for preterm labour too, that's the only reason I know so much about the difference between BH and 'real' contractions lol!!
> 
> I have no idea what real contractions feel like as didnt get any contractions with my 1st - my waters broke and i ended up needing an EMCS before labour started :sClick to expand...

They are very similar to BH, only they last longer, get painful and come at very regular intervals :)


----------



## Cherrybump

skeet9924 said:


> Cherry- I didn't feel mine too much at 17 weeks.. The odd bubble that's it.. Even now due to the position of the baby I'm not getting proper kicks.. I get them mostly still down in my lower stomach because of the way my lo is sitting.. It will probably be a bit still until I get proper ones


Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## boxxey

I go for my scan in 5hrs it feels like waiting for Santa


----------



## baby_bray

skeet9924 said:


> To all of you that said I can't cook, I'm proving you wrong! Bun is in the oven and the timer is set for March 16.
> 
> My oh is expecting a baby.. And I'm pretty sure it's mine!!

Oh-mi-gosh! I love both of these!!! Too cute!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies.. Oh really liked the one with him in it do I did that one...

Good luck boxxey I hope your lo cooperates better then mine!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi. Just a quick note to say that we're ok just haven't had power since Monday. Preserving phone battery so can't catch up but more details on my journal if interested! Hope everyone is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## anna1986




----------



## baby_bray

Adorable bump *anna1986*!!! How far along were you in your profile pic? The two pictures look about identical, lol! It's too cute


----------



## anna1986

baby_bray said:


> Adorable bump *anna1986*!!! How far along were you in your profile pic? The two pictures look about identical, lol! It's too cute

thanks. i think the profile pic is 20 weeks.


----------



## boxxey

My scan went well baby is comfy, ill post pics soon, and my thoughts were wrong im having a wee.boy


----------



## rose.

Glad you're ok mrs chezek, it looks really awful over there in the news, hope your family are all safe and the power cut doesnt last for long!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c - glad youre doing ok over there :)

Boxxey - congrats on a great scan and team :blue: :)


----------



## sharnw

MrsC- Glad your ok :)

Boxxey- Congrats for :blue:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats boxxey!!! For those that know the gender was the old wives tail regarding the heart rate right?


----------



## sharnw

Skeet I read about that and I think Im going to say yes for me


----------



## sportysgirl

Great bump anna!
Congratulations on the scan boxxey glad all went well!


----------



## Lou1234

Congrats on the recent scans and hope everyone is ok. :flower:

My husband got to feel baby kick this morning! I'm sure he felt it last week but wasn't 100% confident it was baby for some reason. This morning he was stroking my tummy and I could feel kicks. I moved his hand to where they were and just lay there and about 10 seconds later there was a kick that both of us felt! So amazing to see his face light up as he 100% knew it was baby!

My 23 week bump photo:
 



Attached Files:







23 Weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## boxxey

so the first pic is my 4 kids and my friends 2 kids on halloween....my kids are the 4 in the middle her 2 are smurfete and spiderman


here is my scan of my wee man


----------



## bkay77

Congrats on all the gender reveals and awesome anatomy scan upates! Can you believe we are halfway there??? So exciting!


----------



## Anababe

Hey not posted in here for ages but try to catch up when I get time to get online!

Had my scan today and I'm having another little boy! All was well with baby very active and growing perfectly :cloud9:


----------



## MissPiggy

argh!! new boobs please, my left one i might actually itch off lol! xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

The wives tales are fun but, other than the Chinese calender, all mine said girl and it's definitely a little boy!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

The wives tales are fun but, other than the Chinese calender, all mine said girl and it's definitely a little boy!


----------



## MissPiggy

Chinese Calender was spot on for both KAyson and baby girl =)
Kay was an easy pregnancy, barely new he was there
this one is a loooot different, weird xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Since I can't post a scan pic, figured I'd post a bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MissPiggy

aww your bump is lovely xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely bump pic skeet :)

Miss piggy - you're not the only one with itchy boobs/nipples! I could literally tear mine off some days, it gets unbearable!!


----------



## MissPiggy

Now i got my bra on its stopped, ive realised it because im begginning to leak..but earlier i could've chopped my boob off lol!! 
ah the joys of pregnancy!! 
Oriana has also discovered my bladder, so if im not descretely trying to itch my boobs, im peeing lol! xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Haha yeah my little man loves to jump around on my bladder now, it only started this week, but I have a feeling now he's found it he's going to keep doing it :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

my lo is always jumping on my bladder since that is the position its in...i've never had a kick anywhere else.. Its just lovely when there is so much pressure you feel like your going to pee yourself then run to the washroom and all you get is a dribble lol


----------



## MissPiggy

pmsl skeet!! thats a frequent here like every half hour lol!! 
the kicks are reaaaaaaly low down, dont remember them this low last time very weird xxx


----------



## skeet9924

My baby is sitting breech .. Maybe yours prefers that position too?


----------



## MissPiggy

yeah scan notes say breech, and ive not felt any large movements that would signify she's moved, id rather she did when she's little though lol! xxx


----------



## anna1986

lovely bump skeet!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yep my lo is also breech, and I am getting loads of bladder kicks. Lots of time for them to move though still. My son was breech at his 20 week scan, and moved in plenty of time. :)


----------



## MissPiggy

o im not worried, just dont remember it lol xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Mrs aj.. Did u get more scans because your lo was breech?


----------



## MissPiggy

skeet, you dont usually as Midwife can feel where baby is as you go along, and then if they are concerned they'll send you another scan =) i had one at 36weeks cause my placenta was low lying at 20weeks so got 4 in the end (had a 6 weeks, 12, 20 and 26) was ace!! gutted at my 2 this time around lol! xxx


----------



## Anababe

Lovely bump skeet :)

I've noticed this last few days baby jumping around on my bladder, it's is so uncomfortable but nice to just be feeling movement! My placenta is anterior so only just started feeling kicks this last couple of weeks.


----------



## sharnw

I love your bump skeet :)

My bump is weird at the top, as My abs are taking there sweet time to form bumpish lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Same here with the AP anababe. This past week I've definitely felt more than I was doing though, I think as he gets bigger he's finding places to kick me where the placenta isn't :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies for all the lovely comments ladies :) 

I was reay hoping to get another one so I could find out the gender :( oh just got laid off.. He found another job right away but it was a huge pay cut so I don't want to spend the $ on the 3d one


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I had a scan at 32 (or maybe 34) because the Dr couldn't tell for sure from the outside whether he was still breech, the scan confirmed he was then head down.


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear about your ohs job skeet, it always comes at the worst time! My oh isn't earning quite as much as he was at the moment either but at least its forced us to take control of our spending ready for when Alfie arrives!


----------



## baby_maybe

Seems like money is tight for a lot of people at the moment. Luckily we had a car that needed selling and I used the money from that to buy my big stuff. DH is owed a fair amount of money from work at the moment and as the business is having a hard time it's him and his sister that miss out on being paid. We are getting enough to get by and pay the bills, but it's not really fair that we're owed so much when we could do with the extra money, especially with Xmas coming up!


----------



## Cherrybump

Talking about baby being on your bladder. Ive yet to feel baby yet but im sure baby is near my bladder today and yesterday i went to the loo so much and lost an inch around my belly lol. But today i feel like a i need to pee when i go i dribble within few second i still felt like i needed to pee. Lucky that had pasted as i went for a walk for about 45 minutes. 

Was reading the inch boobs.nipple thing and my boobs when inchy :s lol but my nipples are so sensitive right now :(. 

Also bought my first pair of maternity jeans on sale at new look bargain :). im also stuggling with for cash to. With having the odd day off not well im losing like 30 pound :(. Ryan has only just handed his wage slips into the council so hopefully they will put me back on benift as im struggling badly. 

Still have no money to put on heating either so me and ryan have had to freeze lol and now my washing machine isnt working :S. I got one wash out of it yesterday and then put another one on i thought it had finished since i put it on a quick wash and there was water pouring out of it :( kitchen floor was like a swimming pool. So i may have to get new washing machine to now and i just finished paying of the catolgue to my mum *sighs* this always happens i finish paying for something and then something else goes :'(. 

It will all pick up again wish i know as this always happens lol but its a right pain when you really need things. x


----------



## rose.

It's always the way, as soon as you get one thing sorted something else comes along! Even with new appliances you never know, when I bought mine the first time I used it it broke! Luckily it was obviously under warranty so they came and fixed it. Bit of a nightmare when you're without a washing machine though, especially in this weather when you're wearing lots of clothes!

OH and I went on a shopping trip today - we haven't been for so long I thought it was time to treat ourselves! We got a couple of new clothing items and some new bedding to match the colour scheme of our bedroom, and a couple of little outfits for Alfie :) tonight I ordered the stickers to go on his nursery walls - we have decided on a monkey theme!! My nursery furniture is arriving a week on Wednesday so I can't wait to get the room all sorted. I seem to have a hard time finding bedding sets, curtains etc with monkeys on, so I'm making a patchwork blanket for his cot. I bought some fabric tonight online, I've got some blue dots, green stripes, yellow abc animals and some white fabric with blue and green monkeys on. I hope it's nice when it arrives!

If anyone's seen any monkey nursery bits and pieces which don't cost the earth please let me know, I saw a lampshade for £80 earlier and nearly fell off my chair!!


----------



## skeet9924

We are going for the same theme !! It's more lions elephants monkeys etc but oh wants to focus mostly on the monkeys


----------



## rose.

I love monkeys! We got a cool monkey play mat from toys r us, I love it :)

I think I may have to mix in some other jungle animals, unless I go for plain curtains etc. wish there was more choice for a reasonable price! All the monkey cot bedding online says its out of stock :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh that sounds great rose, I love monkeys too. Never had to do a boys room before, but as DH is very heavily into his Motorsport we thought we'd go for that as a theme :)

I found some great black and white wall stickers online which are of old racing cars and another site which does a big sticker in the shape of a vintage race car and you can choose the colour and have it personalised with a name. Just got to choose the colour of the walls, I'm thinking mainly blue, but I might throw in a grey one so I can get the car sticker done in blue to go on that one over the cot :)


----------



## Amy_T

Money problems are such a nightmare aren't they.... They say having money doesn't make you happy but not having it sure as hell can make you miserable! 

On a happier note,... I am 19 weeks today! Yay, have scan a week on Thursday and can't wait to see our little miss again 

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## rose.

Motorsport is a cool theme too!! My husband wanted a cars theme but I persuaded him to have monkeys in the end. I said we can have cars next when Alfie gets too old for monkeys :) also, our monkey theme doesn't involve any painting as its going to be mainly neutral, and the nursery is neutral already as we painted our whole house neutral when we refurbished it. I am so excited!! Now I know when my furnitures being delivered I just want to get on and get everything sorted!


----------



## Kte

rose. said:


> *If anyone's seen any monkey nursery bits and pieces which don't cost the earth please let me know, I saw a lampshade for £80 earlier and nearly fell off my chair!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> My Sis kitted my nephew out with Monkey stuff, not sure where, must have been the internet as she was so bad at getting out and about when pregnant. She didn't have much money either so hopefully you can find some decent stuff on there :flower:


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte! I'm keeping my eye out. I found a gorgeous monkey lampshade which is £30.. Seems a lot to spend but I may give in nearer the time if I don't find anything else! I'm keeping my eye on eBay for now :)


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Thanks kte! I'm keeping my eye out. I found a gorgeous monkey lampshade which is £30.. Seems a lot to spend but I may give in nearer the time if I don't find anything else! I'm keeping my eye on eBay for now :)

Have you tried Amazon? There is a lampshade on there for £19.99. xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose. said:


> Thanks kte! I'm keeping my eye out. I found a gorgeous monkey lampshade which is £30.. Seems a lot to spend but I may give in nearer the time if I don't find anything else! I'm keeping my eye on eBay for now :)

I've given up on finding bedding I like for a boy, so I bought a bunch of fabric and I'm just going to make my own--he'll have a nice personalized nursery and I'll be proud when it's done....even if it takes forever and I curse myself for deciding to do this the entire time it's getting done ;)


----------



## skeet9924

Just curious if any of your belly buttons have popped out yet? My friend is 2 weeks ahead of me but at 20 weeks her belly button had already popped....I'm now at 21 weeks and mine has not :shrug: where is everyone else at? When does it normally pop?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's really cool Athena, what sort of fabric?

As for belly buttons, mine never popped last time, and hasn't yet this time either...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Mrs. AJ said:


> That's really cool Athena, what sort of fabric?
> 
> As for belly buttons, mine never popped last time, and hasn't yet this time either...

Just cottons. I'm waiting for them to come, now. I'm rolling with a SUPER muted ocean theme--mostly color theme of blue and lime green with grey accents.

My belly button hasn't popped, but I can officially see the very inside of it in the mirror, which I could never do before. So maybe soon? Maybe not? We will see! Many women never have their pop and that's totally normal--I don't think there is a "set time" for it to happen, just depends on the person and the pregnancy!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks ladies..I wasnt sure if it was something that was supposed to happen or not..I have a very deep inny so I might not have it pop..I have noticed that its not as deep as it was but not close to being flush yet


----------



## sharnw

My belly button is getting tight and I have already taken my belly bar out


----------



## rose.

Thanks sportysgirl, I have looked on amazon but havent noticed that lamp shade so I'll have to get on there again today!

My belly button is very deep to start off with as well, and hasn't popped yet, although it does look different to how it used to so I'm wondering if it's starting it's journey out!


----------



## anna1986

my belly button never popped in my last pregnancy and im not expecting it to in this one either. it has got shallower. i hope it dont pop as it kind of freaks me out slightly lol


----------



## rose.

I think popped belly buttons are cute! I actually like mine better now it's changed, hopefully it stays this way after baby's born :) my belly button before was like a big deep hole but now I can see the bottom!


----------



## baby_maybe

My belly button has never pooped either. I do have a deep inny, so I think that's part of it and it did go almost flush last time, but never actually popped.


----------



## JenJen80

I have a very deep belly button, it will be interesting to see what mine does.


----------



## paula181

My belly button has almost popped, with my daughter it didn't pop till near the end. I kinda like it though as my belly button was really deep from having my daughter

Xx


----------



## anna1986

OMG - hormones today are on overdrive. all ive done all day is cry. im currently sat her in tears after a day of tantrums from my little girl to the point i had to take her to bed kicking and screaming. im now sat here thinking she hates me which is completly untrue but i cant stop crying!


----------



## rose.

Oh no Anna :hugs:! Sorry you've had such a bad day. Tomorrow can only be better though :)

I'm feeling lots of kicks this evening! Had a quiet start to the day but since I've eaten dinner he's just not stopped! They seem to be moving back and forth across the bottom of my belly too so I think he's been doing a few somersaults too :) my husbands got his hand on my belly hoping he will feel it but now he's hiding ;)

Just bought a monkey lampshade from eBay for the nursery, finally found one I liked for the right price this evening!


----------



## baby_bray

My belly button looks so funny to me! I've got an innie/outie lol. Mine is normally like a little outie "button", but recessed in like a normal belly button so it's not like it really stuck out. But now it's coming closer to surface. Sounds really strange, but it feels like it's "softened" a *lot*, I joke that it's "given up", but it's actually really cute <3

AFM: Had my big 20wk anatomy scan and everything went wonderfully. Abigail is *still* a girl! *whew* We'd be happy with either gender but once we found out girl and bought a few things, it was like my big fear that the next ultrasound they'd say boy, lol! She measured in at 20+5 @ 20+6, pretty close to being right on track. Estimated weight was a bit over 14oz. She was just lovely...<3
She's breech right now, but it's still way early, so that's what I'd expect. She was extremely active, bouncing and squirming all around, it was so cute. I'll see about editing a pic into this post when I get home. :cloud9:


----------



## rose.

COngratulations on the scan baby bray, glad to hear shes still what you were expecting :)

I feel like I've really popped this week... 22 week tomorrow bump

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/52AC007E-67F8-4F2E-9996-BF153C61D51E-2565-000003B1E5175C28.jpg


----------



## Stelly

cute bump rose!


----------



## baby_bray

Adorable bump rose! You look so teeny! My bump is pretty small and I'll be 21wks tomorrow, but yours actually looks just a bit smaller than mine right now.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I still haven't felt any movements :( I know he's jumping around in there, because the ultrasound tech can never get great measurements due to his unwillingness to chill out for a second...but still just can't feel it! I'll be happy when I can start feeling him--just for reassurance!


----------



## anna1986

Cute bump rose

Athena - im sure it wont be much longer now then youll be wishing hed stop for a little while. Do u have an AP?


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Yes! Does that make a difference in feeling movements?


----------



## anna1986

yeah as its at the front the placenta cushions the kicks etc. 
i have a AP and started feeling regular movement at 19 weeks but this is my 2nd. im sure it wont be much longer hun x


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls :)

Woohoo I'm a papaya!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Such a cute bump rose :)

Athena - I have AP as well and it's still hit and miss for me when I can feel him. Some days I guess he gets in a position where he's not kicking at the placenta and other days he must be right behind it :dohh: On those days I get my doppler out for a bit of reassurance :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh forgot to add. I'm part of a study on progesterone due to having cervical issues and previous premature labours and I went to my appointment for that yesterday. I had to have a fetal fibronectin test which predicts if you have a chance of going into labour in the next two weeks and luckily that was negative :dance: I have been given suppositories to use until I'm 34 weeks which are maybe or maybe not progesterone. It's a double blind trial so no one apart from the researchers know which people have the real stuff!


----------



## rose.

That sounds interesting! It's nice to be part of something that could help loads of women in the future :)

I'm having such a stressful day at work. So much to do and so little time! Luckily I am going to my friends house tonight for an Indian takeaway so I'll have a chance to relax and unwind :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ooo I love Indian, have a great time :)


----------



## trying2becalm

Hey Ladies - I am back! 

We had a great holiday in America and managed to avoid Sandy! We were on the east coast before it hit :thumbup: really sad to see the effects though - I hope anyone who lives there (and their families) and is on here is ok :hugs:

Big news is that we had our scan today - all measurements ok and... its a girl!! :pink:

Very excited. Amazed (and a bit terrified) at how my body is changing and growing - especially over the last 2-3 weeks - and can now feel her move! :happydance:

Cant believe how lucky we are!!

Right... now I need to go back and try and catch up with all you guys!!! Hope you have not been too chatty - it will take me ages!! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats on team :pink: Trying and glad you had a great holiday. I'd love to get away somewhere, but my high risk status due to a cervical stitch means I'm not allowed to fly whilst I'm pg boooo!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats for :pink:


----------



## MissPiggy

congratulations on anyone who's had a scan (sorry not had 5minutes to sit and read every post) 

i have a huuuuuuuuuge craving for garlic bread....yummmmmm.....lol


----------



## skeet9924

congrats on team :pink: !!!

Afm: I just found out today that my neighbour couldnt find out her gender at the 20 week scan...they gave her another one at 30 weeks and she was able to see so I may still yet get to know!! 
I'm finding i'm really tired this week... Oh is on a new working schedule where he starts work at 1am..I'm having a hard time adjusting to this..I'm finding that i can't fall asleep when I go to bed knowing that his alarm is going to go off at 11... So I dont normally fall asleep until midnight then up by 5:30..hopefully i adjust soon


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Ladies!

Popping by to catch up on all your posts. I feel like I've been gone for years!!! Thanks for your well wishes. We're all welljust not sure what state our shore house is in as they are still not letting anyone on the island. We've had our power back since Friday night and slowly life has gotten back on track. It's been a super busy week cause we head out for our babymoon on Friday and I've been trying to get as much done as I can before we leave. Plus, today is DH's birthday and we put a bid on a house this week - busy, busy, busy :wacko: But exciting! :yipee:

*anna* - awesome bump! totally legit preggo mama. I still don't quite feel pregnant at all timessometimes I just feel like a chub.

*boxxey* - congrats on team :blue:

*lou* - great photo! my DH has no patience to wait for kicks. I tell him I felt one and put his hand on my tummy and after 3 sec he starts futsing, moving his hand around and saying he feels nothing! :dohh: He felt 2 so far at least. Congrats to your DH!

*skeet* - super cute bump pics! love the progression. how does a breech baby feel? I'm not sure how mine is sittingsorry about the layoff :hugs:

*MissPiggy* - my kicks are pretty low down in my lower left side. Is that where yours are too? It feels weird when they're there

How do you *all* know that baby is jumping on your bladder?? I mean there are times when I go pee and about 10 minutes later I feel like I'm going to pee my pants. But I don't feel actual pressure or kicks on my bladderis it painful? Lovin' all the belly button talk! So funny the things we end up chatting about :flower: Mine is definitely less shallow but I'm hoping it doesn't pop cause it would freak me out I think :dohh:

*rose* - your bump looks just like mine! And we're carrying different genderstotal evidence that the whole carrying high or low thing is not so true!! And we had Indian takeaway tonight too! We're having a big snow storm so we decided to eat in. YUM!

*Athena* - I didn't feel movements until closer to 21 weeksand only now I'm feeling real kicks. So don't worry, it will come :hugs:

Sorry for the long post but I'm finally all caught up! :hug:


----------



## AmyB1978

My husband got to feel the baby kick for the first time tonight!!!


----------



## sharnw

Here is my bumpy,
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## anna1986

Great bump sharnw :)


----------



## rose.

Glad you're all safe mrs chezek. You're right, the wives tales don't always add up. My Indian was yummy, hope yours was too!

Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad you're ok *Mrs C*, lovely to hear from you. I know when baby is kicking my bladder because I can feel it on the inside, it's really hard to explain, but I definitely know when it's happening. It seem to be more likely when I have a quite full bladder and he's trying to get it out of the way :haha:

Thats cool *AmyB*, my DH has felt bub a few times now, but he has to be in the right position to feel it from the outside!

Lovely bump *Sharnw*:)

*rose* I've given up on the old wives tales too and come to the conclusion they all mean nothing and you get what you get :haha:

AFM - Was feeling really achy yesterday, but seems to be a bit better this morning. Was mainly my hips and the tops of my legs and I panicked and thought spd might be on the way. Thankfully I think it's not now :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Chez- I can tell my baby us breech because the only kicks I feel are directly above my pubic area . That's the only area I ever feel any movement.. I don't know if it feels any different other then I'm not feeling movement towards any of the sides.. It's all straight up and down in line with my belly button.. My baby is facing my back as well so I do get the odd stronger kick most of it is settle. As for the kicking in the bladder ( or sitting on it as my lo likes to do.. The kick you can feel quick movement down there and add increase feeling of going pee.. When my lo sits on it I know for sure because I get a lot of pressure and it hurts .. During these times if I sneeze or cough I actually pee myself a little :(


----------



## skeet9924

Lovely bump sharn!!


----------



## rose.

I felt my first kick from outside today :D just gotta catch one while my husbands around, easier said than done as he stops kicking when you put your hands on my belly!


----------



## baby_maybe

My DH had managed to catch a few on the outside now :)


----------



## baby_bray

My hubby's been able to catch kicks, here and there. We were working in the nursery and everytime he fired up the drill she'd move around. So I had him stop and stand behind me with his hand on my belly and we revved up the drill next to my belly and she bounced around <3 It brought such a cute smile to his face :cloud9:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. Haven't been on here for a few days so had a bit to read. Congrats on those who have found out what team they are on and love the bump photos!

My baby is normally very quiet in the morning but this morning baby was having some sort of dance party in there!

Normally I get up and leave my husband fast asleep until it is his turn to get up. This morning we were both awake and just lying there chatting. I had my hand resting on my tummy as usual and there was loads of movement! My husband rested his hand there and I'm not sure if baby was rolling around or kicking or both but we got to feel a lot! I am wondering if it was reacting to our voices. Normally I chill out in the front room with the tv on or I'm in the bedroom with my husband asleep but today we were both just chatting about things.

I freaked out earlier this week. A friend emailed me and mentioned that I had 4 months left at work. I corrected her to say actually I'm due in less than 4 months and planning on leaving work in 3 months and 1 week if I can last that long. Putting that in writing was a bit scary! 

Got my next midwife appointment next Tuesday. I'm sure she said 25 weeks for my next but the sonographer said 24 so I'm going on Tuesday when I'll be a few days short of 25 weeks! Sorry for the long post :blush:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey ladies, I took this picture a few days ago but forgot to post. My bump at 21w 3d.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skeet9924

lovely bump!!

I havent felt any kicks from the outside...all the kicks are so low and because the baby is facing my back it doesnt kick towards the outside of my stomach yet


----------



## Stelly

Very cute bump Mrs. AJ!

Skeet- I get what you mean, my guy hangs out in breech or transverse (his little head likes to stay wedged in my right side lol) and hoooooly cow, when he sits on my bladder. I'm so afraid I'm going to sneeze when I'm at the store and have a huge problem!! So far its only happened at home!


----------



## skeet9924

Stelly- me too.. I've been lucky its only been at home.. I currently carry extra underwear on me just in case.. I've been considering wearing panty liners when I go out, but they've always irritated my skin so the thought of wearing them every day is not good


----------



## MrsChezek

Saw my doc today for a check in before we head out on our babymoon tomorrow. HB at 154 and everything looked good. Measuring right on target! :happydance:

It was really cute, the doc had to relocate the doppler 3 times cause she kept moving away and then when he finally got a solid heartbeat, she kept kicking at the doppler wand! I totally felt it in my belly and you could hear the thump of the kicks on the doppler. So awesome! She does NOT like to be poked and prodded at all. I find that if I wear something with too tight of a waistband around my lower abs, she kicks at the waistband as well. Or if I lean on a counter for a second, she kicks too. VERY big on personal space this little one :winkwink:

*skeet* - thanks for the insightful post on breech and baby positioning in general. I'm so new to all this that even with the facts in mind, I'm not quite sure where she is most of the time! But she's in there and moving and that is what matters most I guess :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lol, my LO hates the doppler too! If I haven't felt her in a while I'll get out the doppler for reassurance, but in addition to hearing the hb, it always seems to make her kick too!


----------



## baby_bray

Oh-mi-gosh! Abby-Kat does the same thing! I had my 20wk U/S a few days ago and it just constantly felt like she was fighting against the tranducer.
She does it with waistbands and countertops, too. When I lay down for bed, I love messing with her and getting her all fired up <3 Every once and a while at bedtime, I'll pat on my belly lightly with both hands like I'm gently playing a drum and it seems like she'll start dancing. :cloud9: Love it <3


----------



## skeet9924

lol mine does not like to be squished either!! Leaning forwards while sitting on the couch or sitting in the car too long gets mine going... Any of you forgetting about your bellys while cooking? I caught myself a few times today with my belly almost touching the frying pan!!!


----------



## sharnw

Skeet , I've been watching how close my belly is to the stove top. Its like another way of seeing my belly grow every week and when I have to step back on the kitchen tiles lol


----------



## iprettii

can you believe that next week quite a few of us will be at *24* weeks!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I know, 'v' day how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im jealous lol but ill be there in a few weeks lol. 

Ive just started to feeling little flutters :) cant wait for all that kicking going on lol xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm sure you won't be waiting too much longer cherry :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun x


----------



## Lou1234

It is my V-day today! I'm due 1st March and according to the first page there are 3 of us due on the 1st so we are the first to hit v-day. Must admit it feels amazing to be here.

I stare at my bump in the mirror or lie there in the morning rubbing my bump and can't believe I'm actually pregnant after it taking us something like 20 months to get that BFP.

I also wonder how big my bump is going to get. Life is going to change so, so much next year! :baby:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'll be joining you on Monday Lou :)

My bump is already quite big now, so goodness knows how it's going to look by the time we get to March! :haha:


----------



## Lou1234

It is going to be great seeing everyone get to 24 weeks over the next few weeks!

And we are now all coming up to the weeks where our fruits stay the same on our tickers for weeks at a time :growlmad:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thats why I don't have a fruit one :haha:


----------



## AmyB1978

I was wondering about the fruit thing... I might have to change my ticker, it's annoying, I loved seeing my new fruit! I totally relate to the belly getting in the way while cooking! I am sooo excited for our V-day... it is tuesday! Congrats to all the ladies hitting theirs now and soon!


----------



## paula181

:hi: All how are you all doing?? Congrats to all that have reached their V day, I will be reaching mine on Wednesday :dance:

Is anyone suffering with really bad acid, I am drinking Gaviscon like its going out of fashion and it will take the edge of it or completely get rid of it for an hour or so. I swear I am breeding a Monkey :lol:

xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy V day ladies :) Still a couple of more weeks for me.


----------



## Kte

Happy V day :flower: Still a couple of weeks for me as well.


----------



## Stelly

My date was moved to the 2nd :) forgot.to.update that lol Happy Vday Lou!!!


----------



## paula181

**deleted**


----------



## MissPiggy

took me aaaages to sit here and figure out what V-day is!! lol...happy V day ladies, mines a week tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## sharnw

Congrats for V day ladies :)

Aggghhh I am now in the "battle with the stretch marks" game lol
I found 2 little red lines under each :holly: lmao

Todays my 25th birthday and might go and have lunch and a swim with the family. Hmmmm I have no swimmers to hide my bumpy now :haha:
:shipw:


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy birthday sharn :cake:


----------



## boxxey

ummmm what is V-Day?


----------



## anna1986

v day is when baby is viable outside the womb. :)


----------



## boxxey

ahhh thank you I was tryin to figure it out lol


----------



## skeet9924

Happy vday ladies!! And happy birthday sharn!! Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I had a very busy Friday and was on my feet most of the day.. I ended up having my left leg swell??!! It was about double the size of my right leg..I'm going to ask my dr about it as on my left leg I have a lot of spider veins too.. My right leg still looks perfectly normal :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's strange skeet, normally the both swell at the same time :shrug:

AFM - 'v' day today :dance:


----------



## skeet9924

That's what I thought.. I see my dr next Monday .. I'm not sure if I should wait until then to ask or call and ask about it


----------



## rose.

We decorated the nursery this weekend :) its all ready for our furniture delivery on Wednesday! Can't wait :D


----------



## baby_maybe

How exciting rose :dance:

I need to move my oldest dd into a new bedroom before we can do anything with our nursery. Hopefully we'll get it sorted before Xmas!


----------



## rose.

It was sooo exciting!! I just can't wait to see what it looks like when the furniture etc is in there :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Very exciting - you'll have to share a picture once it is all finished :)


----------



## anna1986

Hi ladies

Sorry havent really posted in ages but hve been keeping an eye on the thread. 
Havent really had anything to update as alls going smoothly. Bump is very active now and you can see him making my belly move when hes kicking around. he kicks so hard sometimes that it hurts - hes a strong boy lol
Got my 24 week midwife appt today so will update after that.

Rose - how exciting getting the nursery ready. im a bit disappointed i havent got to do that this time around as hes going into my daughters old nursery with all her bits that are in there. we just need a new matteress which were getting after xmas.

Am getting really impatient and want to start buying all the bits that little man needs but i have to wait til after xmas as my daughter is costing us a small fortune at the moment.
Went to look at the double buggy i will be getting on sunday and i love it though at a £1000 its not cheap lol but i love it so hey whats it matter!!

x


----------



## MissPiggy

ooo what double buggy are you getting?! xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all!

I have my 24/25 week appointment this afternoon - really looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again. I'm going to try and figure out the recorder on my phone and ask the midwife if I can record it for my husband. He hasn't heard the heartbeat yet so it will be a nice surprise for him if she says yes!

On Saturday we picked up two paint sample pots for our nursery. We have decided to just paint one wall yellow and leave the others the cream colour they already are. I'm glad we picked up two different samples though as one pretty much came out orange!

My husband is off work next week. He is going to paint the wall yellow and I'll take a day off to help with the border we picked (if the link works: https://www.jomoval.com/jungle-wall-border). We got the wall stickers to go with it as well.

I really, really want to see the cot set up in the nursery (we picked it up last week so it is still in the box) but I'm guessing there is no point putting the cot in the spare room when realistically it is going to be in our room for the first six months or so. My plan is to have baby in a moses basket until they don't fit in it then in a cot in our room until we are ready to put baby in his/her own room.


----------



## anna1986

MissPiggy said:


> ooo what double buggy are you getting?! xxx

baby jogger city select :)

https://www.babyjogger.co.uk/cityselect.php


----------



## rose.

Lou, I love your choice of nursery decorations they are lovely! 

Anna, that pram is so cool!


----------



## AmyB1978

It is my v-day today!!!


----------



## baby_bray

AmyB1978 said:


> It is my v-day today!!!

HAPPY V-DAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

anna1986 said:


> MissPiggy said:
> 
> 
> ooo what double buggy are you getting?! xxx
> 
> baby jogger city select :)
> 
> https://www.babyjogger.co.uk/cityselect.phpClick to expand...

Oh that is the one I want too!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm pretty excited I'm starting to feel my lo kick a lot more.. I'm even seeing it from the outside sometimes :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww lovely skeet :)

Congrats for 'v' day Amy :dance:


----------



## anna1986

Mrs. AJ said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissPiggy said:
> 
> 
> ooo what double buggy are you getting?! xxx
> 
> baby jogger city select :)
> 
> https://www.babyjogger.co.uk/cityselect.phpClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that is the one I want too!Click to expand...

its fab :) i test drove 1 the other day! not cheap though!


----------



## bkay77

Happy Tuesday March Mommies!! Hope everyone is doing good! :)

I had an ultrasound today at 24w3d and all is well! Baby is measuring a bit on the bigger side, in the 80th percentile. She weighs 1 lb 11 oz. HR was 133 today. I asked if that was low, and the doctor said not at all, but it seemed low to me (?) Hubby felt baby move from the outside last week. I have an anterior placenta, so Im happy he got that chance. 

We have hit viability, so Im super super excited :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

hey all

WARNING :- going to be a long babbling post.

had midwife appointment yesterday - alls fine with baby. 

AFM - im really feeling down and confused right now. feel like i have all these decisions i need to make and i just cant seem to decide.
All the docs and midwifes keep asking how i want to deliver i keep telling them via planned section but im not 100% sure i want that. maybe i do want to try a natural delivery but then the thought of it scares me too death and i think the csec maybe an easier choice. but then im also worrying about if the spinal dont work and i feel everything there doing. last csec i was knocked out for. 
i think ive finally come to a decsion on how i wanna feed baby and im going to FF from the start as i just dont think i can go through the whole breastfeeding thing again. 

wish someone would just say look this is what the plan is and thats what were doing. my midwife yesterday said i can change my mind right up until i go into labour but i need to decide mentally what im going to do. 
i wish id thought properly about this yesterday when i saw my midwife so i could have spoken to her about this. :( dont see her now for 10 weeks as have hospital appointments between now n then.

anyways sorry for the rant ladies just needed to get it of my chest.


----------



## paula181

V day for me :dance::wohoo::dance:


----------



## anna1986

paula - congrats on v-day. quick nosey question but how did you do your signature pic?


----------



## paula181

Thanks Hun. Whisper of hope did it,she's on my friend list and she also has a thread on sig requests. She's amazing n I think she is still open for requests :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## Kte

anna1986 said:


> hey all
> 
> WARNING :- going to be a long babbling post.
> 
> had midwife appointment yesterday - alls fine with baby.
> 
> AFM - im really feeling down and confused right now. feel like i have all these decisions i need to make and i just cant seem to decide.
> All the docs and midwifes keep asking how i want to deliver i keep telling them via planned section but im not 100% sure i want that. maybe i do want to try a natural delivery but then the thought of it scares me too death and i think the csec maybe an easier choice. but then im also worrying about if the spinal dont work and i feel everything there doing. last csec i was knocked out for.
> i think ive finally come to a decsion on how i wanna feed baby and im going to FF from the start as i just dont think i can go through the whole breastfeeding thing again.
> 
> wish someone would just say look this is what the plan is and thats what were doing. my midwife yesterday said i can change my mind right up until i go into labour but i need to decide mentally what im going to do.
> i wish id thought properly about this yesterday when i saw my midwife so i could have spoken to her about this. :( dont see her now for 10 weeks as have hospital appointments between now n then.
> 
> anyways sorry for the rant ladies just needed to get it of my chest.

:hugs: I know it seems like a long time to speak to the midwife but you can still decide for yourself in between, write it down and re-write if you change your mind :hugs: Mentally I am going to 'go with the flow', have a plan but not expect it to work out so I don't get stressed out, if it does work - bonus! You know, this giving birth never does seem to go to plan! So please do not get overly stressed about what you want to do. After my first I was put off about having to do it all again, this little surprise baby decided otherwise for us! With my daughter, it went from a pool birth to, hours in a delivery room pushing, to a spinal and forceps with a possible c-sec if that didn't work. Thankfully they did. Just trying to explain, a long way around, that the best thing is to just try and relax no matter what the outcome :flower: :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Anna, sorry you're getting stressed over this giving birth stuff!!

I've always found the best thing to do is to just go with the flow or try to anyway! I think if you have very strong opinions on what you do/don't want then it is a good idea to discuss those with either a midwife or consultant prior to labour, but other than that just take it as it comes.

As the midwife said you have a while yet to decide if you want to definitely have a planned section and even if you did book it in, you are always at liberty to change your mind and go for a natural birth if you want to.


----------



## iprettii

Hi ladies.

So i'm kind of not happy right now.
I mean I'm happy but I'm disappointed with my weight gain.

Yesterday was V day for me and I had my 24 week appointment. Baby's HB was at 155, it was of course the most beautiful sound ever. But ladies I gained TEN..... Let me repeat that TEN pounds in 4 weeks!!!!!! Considering I lost weight due too my severe morning sickness but at each appointment I gained only ONE pound, but now i've gained TEN. That's crazy. So now my next appointment is at 3 weeks and then after that I'll have to go in every 2 weeks.

I am planning to stop work in January which would make me 32 weeks ONLY because I'm a flight attendant and our days are so long and I'm on my feet so much that I personally can't deal with it, I'm already hurting now which I now realized it's because of this new weight I have. My back and the lower part of my belly hurts me.

Anyway this is long enough. But i'm going to start eating less junk and doing little work outs like some squats and walking and hope that in 3 weeks at my next appointment I'm not a blimp. 

Disclaimer: I don't mind the weight gain, but I'm afraid that it will be harder for me to drop the weight after I have baby girl. Last pregnancy I only lost 20 of the 40lbs I've gained.


----------



## Aimee.gee

Id love to hear from other ladies that have had babies before just about their weight gain/loss during and after pregnancy. During and after my first pregnancy i put on a WHOPPING 80lbs!!!! :( now since the 25th july (day i found out i was pregnant) i havent really been making sure i eat ultra healthy or exercise but i do watch what my weights been doing and iv lost 35lbs, i really cant put on any more weight for being quite young,i do see myself a little on the heavy side but nothing like obese :( weights always been a wee prob for me so id love to hear wee secret tips on loosing it after babys here if anyone has any :)


----------



## Amy_T

Tip for losing weight after = breast feeding!

Iprettii - maybe you're body is just catching up from not putting much on to start with. My friend was told yesterday she hasn't put enough weight on so now has to have more scans etc so putting on weight is important (within reason obviously!)


----------



## Amy_T

P.S its my 20 week scan today, yay!!


----------



## iprettii

@ Amy_T I couldn't breast feed the first go round, I would pump for hours on end and only get about 3oz of milk. It was the most stressful thing, I would feed her for 45 minutes and when I stop she would scream bloody murder so I ended up giving up after 2 months of trying so lets see what happens with the next baby


----------



## rose.

I'm not sure how much weight I've put on, I've not actually been weighed since my booking in appointment! I prefer it that way to be honest, I didnt even like hearing my weight at that first appointment. A few people have said 'wow you're big considering yore not due until march' but at the moment I take it as a compliment, I love my bump :) I don't feel as though I've put on much weight elsewhere so I'm just going by my clothes - I can still fit in to all my tops from before :) I think once I really start to put on weight though I might get a bit self conscious. I used to be very self conscious of my weight, which is why I don't weigh myself now as it gets me down. The way I see it, as long as you can walk quickly and walk up the stairs etc without too much trouble and eat a balanced diet, that's healthy enough for me!!


----------



## anna1986

its my V-day today :) woohoo


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at the scan amy :)

Happy 'v' day Anna :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck with your scan today Amy! 

Afm- I called my ob about my one leg swelling... Because I'm not in pain she's not overly concerned but she's sending me for a vein Doppler tomorrow just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Amy_T

iprettii said:


> @ Amy_T I couldn't breast feed the first go round, I would pump for hours on end and only get about 3oz of milk. It was the most stressful thing, I would feed her for 45 minutes and when I stop she would scream bloody murder so I ended up giving up after 2 months of trying so lets see what happens with the next baby

That sounds stressful.... I know its not an option for some people, fingers crossed for you this time round. 

Scan went well, everything looks perfect so far


----------



## sharnw

Amy, congrats for your scan going well :)

Afm, my LO was right up front of my tummy last night while i was in bed, I had a tight bulge across my tummy, below my belly button and I could feel her moving right under the palm of hand and fingers :cloud9: She moved a little everytime I moved my hand EEEEEEKKK it tickled sooo much under my hand! So delicate , soft and gentle when she moved and wriggled. It was so amazing just knowing she was right under my hand :cloud9: <3


----------



## baby_bray

Sharnw- Abby does something similar every once a while!! It's amazing thinking how close they are and just how little actually separates the two of you....it's incredible <3 <3 <3 Such dainty little girls :cloud9:

skeet9924- hope your Doppler vein scan goes well tomorrow and it was just a freak occurance...glad to hear your OB didn't sound "overly" concerned about it

Amy_T- Love hearing happy scan news!!!

Anna1986- YAY! for V Day!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Off to my 24 week midwife appointment in a little while, think everything is going ok we shall see!!


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Off to my 24 week midwife appointment in a little while, think everything is going ok we shall see!!

Good luck at your apointment x


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm back :)

All went fine, she did say my fundal height felt about 27/28 weeks, but wrote 26 in my notes (it's the midwife I like the least!), but apart from that all fine. I've got a consultant appointment in two weeks time so I'll ask about the fundal height then :)


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> I'm back :)
> 
> All went fine, she did say my fundal height felt about 27/28 weeks, but wrote 26 in my notes (it's the midwife I like the least!), but apart from that all fine. I've got a consultant appointment in two weeks time so I'll ask about the fundal height then :)

glad all went well.


----------



## paula181

I had my 24 week appointment on Wednesday, my midwife is amazing I have a One 2 One Midwife so she will be with me all the way through :dance: I can talk to her about anything, and if I needed her I could ring her day or night :thumbup:
She said that little man is spot on for 24 weeks. She got his little heartbeat up (1st time shes been able to get it) and she said it was between 142-155 bpm. She said that he is not head down yet but theres plenty of time for that to happen. I am not looking forward to my next appointment as they have to take bloods, and my veins are shocking and it takes a few attempts to get blood :argh:

I think I am having a little footballer as he is kicking like crazy ALL of the time and I can feel and see all his movements even though I have an anterior Placenta......He is a strong little boy :bodyb::haha:

I am in a fab mood today think its because I have next week off work :wohoo:

Has anyone handed their Maternity leave letters in yet, I am doing my next week, I have decided I will be taking 9 months off, with the option of extending if needed. I am not looking forward to telling my boss as she wasnt happy that I am pregnant!! :shock:

I hope you are all well :flower:

xx


----------



## rose.

Glad the appointments are going well :)

When do we have to take our maternity letters to work? I don't have an appointment until I'm just under 25 weeks and haven't been given my form yet


----------



## Lou1234

I think you have to hand your form in 15 weeks before your due date (so by around 25 weeks). I think that is when you have to officially tell your employers you are pregnant.

I got my form on Tuesday and handed it in on Wednesday (make sure you ask though as I nearly forgot until I was ready to leave with my coat on! I asked and she'd forgotten about it!). I'm now hoping that has pushed them up the behind to actually confirm my maternity pay! All they have told me the last few years is that they would 'top up the basic' but I've no idea how much by. :shrug: Hopefully now they have my form they'll sort it out. I did tell my boss I was going on leave in 3 months and I think it would be fair to let me know very soon.

25 weeks today and a new veg on my ticker! :happydance: It isn't a great photo but my 25 week bump photo (realised I should have tucked in my top above the bump to make it a bit clearer and I am wearing underwear but was too hot for trousers before getting ready for work):
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsChezek

Hello ladies :hugs:
We're back from our babymoon and it was an awesome time. It was SO nice to get away just with DH and spend time chilling. My favorite part was being waited on and not having to have to worry about cooking up nutritious meals! The buffet had plenty of fresh fruit, yummy veggies and protein. Most of the desserts were mousse or dairy based so I didn't even get to indulge in them - therefore, I was forced to be good :happydance: Now, I'm back in the cold and back to running around taking care of millions of things. Had a shoot this morning with a 3 yo girl and her parents. It went so bad - I felt terrible. But the little girl didn't like me being around and cried each time I tried to talk to her and just wouldn't let her mom put her down. She simply didn't want to be there. We tried for an hour and then gave up. We're going to try again after thanksgiving - any tips on how to break the ice with a shy and upset child? Her parents brought toys and she didn't want to play with any of them. I felt so helpless :shrug:

So 24 weeks is Vday? I guess I made it past mine! :happydance: Vday + 1 today :kiss: Congrats to all of you who have reached it and will soon! I couldn't figure out what it was until *anna* explained it :dohh:

*sharn* - happy belated birthday! Hope you had a nice swim :hugs:

*lou* - good tip on picking up different paint samples! And I like the idea of an accent wall too! I'm contemplating yellow for wall color myself :flower: It's just such a happy color!

*anna* - we're planning to buy the baby jogger city mini! It was so nice! But they are super expensiveI hear you on the stress of making all these decisions! It's hard!! But just think, there is no WRONG decision - in the end, you'll end up with your baby boy in hand. Just go with what feels right now and like the midwife said, you an always change your mind later :hugs:

*ipretti* - this whole weight gain thing is no fun! We all want what's best for baby which is lots of food and weight gain is expected but then we also want our bodies back after the pregnancy is over! It seems to be such a fine line and I struggle each day with what is best and what I should do. Exercise will be good though. I really really need to get on board with cardio as I don't do any right nowI weight train once a week but that's it. :dohh: It's frustrating cause it took me 5 years of hard work to get my body strong and lean and now I'm just watching it all turn to blubcute blub filled with a lovely parcel but still! :hugs: I have the same aches as you do too. So I guess it's "normal". We'll get through this! :hugs:

*skeet* - good luck with your vein doppler! Let us know how it goes :hugs: It is good news that your doc wasn't too concerned.

*baby_maybe* - yay for a good appt! Mine is on Monday.


----------



## skeet9924

I had the best appt ever today!! First of all I went for the us on my leg and she said all was good and no blood clot!! She also offered to look at my lo for me .. She gave me a bunch of free pics then asked me if I wanted to know the sex.. I froze and wasn't sure so I asked her to write it down.. I rushed home to see if oh wanted to open it..sure enough he did.. Looks like I'm team :blue:!!' We are so happy!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great news skeet, welcome to team :blue: :)


----------



## baby_bray

*skeet9924*- What an amazing appt! How cool that they were able to do all that! Congrats on team :blue:!!!! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

congrats on team :blue: skeet x


----------



## sharnw

*MrsChezek* Thank you :)

*Skeet* Thats good news for your appt and congrats for :blue:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on your boy skeet :)

Omg I had the worst toilet experience ever this morning, not going to go in to detail but it was so painful that I'm now petrified of going!! Thank god it wasn't at work, I'd have been so embarrassed. I've never had it that bad before in my life. Been drinking lots of smoothies since last night to try and prevent it happening again next time. Nobody ever tells you about these parts of pregnancy!!

I'm hoping my husband will put together the rest of our baby furniture this weekend and then I can post a pic of our nearly finished nursery!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, i seen you where talking about maternity pay and leave. I keep getting asked when am i leaving and now the council have sent me a letter to find out to aswell and what my maternity pay will be. I don't even know this myself but im hoping to leave start of march for my leave. I remember the midwife saying she would give me paper for work. Is there any way of finding out how much you get for maternity pay and does she go over the paper work with us:S lol Ive got my 20 weeks scan on wednesday and then the midwife the week after. Such a pain in the butt trying to get this info lol xxx

Congrats skeet on the baby blue xxxx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Cherrybump.

Not sure if the rules are different in Scotland but you'll get the form from your midwife at about week 24. Your midwife doesn't need to talk you through it or anything you just hand it in at work.

Here statutory is 90% of salary for 6 weeks (although that depends on your weekly pay) then SMP for 30 something weeks and that is £135 a week at the moment. Your employers might have their own maternity benefit scheme in place.

Do you have an HR department at work? Or are policies somewhere for you to read? 

I'm hoping to leave work 2 weeks before my due date if I can.


----------



## MissPiggy

rose- my most embarrasing thing when pregnant with my son, was still living with my mum, woke up in the most agonising stomach pain, was 34weeks and thought omg-this is it! honestly the worst pain ever,thought id better go wake up mum, went to put my slippers on, and let out the most enormous wind ever!
i hadnt made it mums room or phoned OH yet! 
glad i didnt lol xxx


----------



## skeet9924

rose- recently i;ve been starting to have bathroom issues... it either goes one way or the other...usually most of the time i'm constipated.


----------



## MissPiggy

I find during the day I'm bunged..have a bath and i lay down and play with bump and lightly massage and it loosens...cant be doing that all day though *sigh* xxx


----------



## rose.

Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Before I got pregnant I was usually the other way - now i feel constantly bunged up though :( hopefully the smoothies will do the trick!


----------



## skeet9924

I find a lot of fruit and veggies does the trick almost every time...


----------



## MrsChezek

yay *skeet*! Such exciting news - no vein clot AND got to know the gender! :happydance: Congrats and yay for another boy! We are :pink: heavy around here

*rose* - cannot wait to see your nursery!!! Sorry about the painful bathroom experience - that is definitely top of the 'not fun part of pregnancy' list in my book! I've started taking metamucil every afternoon and eating high fiber cereal for breakfast and it seems to be helping a bit.


Here is my Week 24 Belly shot. I also posted my belly progression from week 7 until now on my journal if anyone wants to check it out. It's amazing how much my body has changed! :happydance: Especially in the last 3 weeks - if that is indicative of my growth moving forward, I should be toppled forward in my last few pics! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly_bw-4606.jpg
File size: 109.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rose.

Wow mrs chezek, you have fab abs! People keep telling me I look really pregnant - I must have popped this week, because two days in a row I had clients ask me when I was leaving!


----------



## sharnw

*rose* I get this too, I find it hard, that I'm in the bathroom for nearly 15-20minutes :(

*MrsChezek * I had a look at your journal and your bump is so cute!


AFM- I was laying in bed this morning, with my hand on my bump, LO was moving around and I seen her move up and my tummy went higher and I could see my tummy moving up and down and lumpy shapes :haha: it looked weird and "gross" lol


----------



## MissPiggy

Happy V-day to me 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cherrybump

Lou1234 said:


> Hi Cherrybump.
> 
> Not sure if the rules are different in Scotland but you'll get the form from your midwife at about week 24. Your midwife doesn't need to talk you through it or anything you just hand it in at work.
> 
> Here statutory is 90% of salary for 6 weeks (although that depends on your weekly pay) then SMP for 30 something weeks and that is £135 a week at the moment. Your employers might have their own maternity benefit scheme in place.
> 
> Do you have an HR department at work? Or are policies somewhere for you to read?
> 
> I'm hoping to leave work 2 weeks before my due date if I can.

Hey hun, we have a HR in our store. i shall ask them about it and hopefully get some answers lol. Ill ask them when i get the forms next week. i see my midwife on the 27th ill only be 21weeks and 2 days then but she did say i'd get the paper then from her lol which is handy :) xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy Vday MissPiggy!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Y'all with maternity pay make me jealous! Here the are required to give a minimum of 6 weeks for maternity leave but aren't required to pay you for it. And they don't. I'm taking 9 weeks but they are all unpaid, and since I'm a teacher that brings me right up to summer break so I won't work again until the baby is 5 months old, if I even go back!


----------



## rose.

That's so unfair Athena!! I do moan about the amount ill be getting for maternity, but I do feel grateful, as without it there is no way I'd be able to have 9 months off unpaid. We should be able to just about get by, and are trying hard to budget now so we are used to spending the amount we will have when LO is born.


----------



## skeet9924

That's really unfair Athena!! In Canada we get a year mat leave paid at 60 % of your pay.. Some work tops up to 100% .. Mine just does it for 6 weeks.. But I still get paid for a year


----------



## iprettii

Athena I don't get paid maternity leave as well.. But I do have short term disability so I will get paid weekly.


----------



## Lou1234

Morning all.

I had my flu jab this morning before work and the nurse spoke to me about the whooping cough jab as well.

I didn't realise that I have to book an appointment with the nurse for my jab and not the midwife! I'm going to hopefully book it for the week before Christmas when I'll be 29 weeks (give my arm a break as the week before that I'll be having blood tests done at my 28 week appointment!).


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all... Hope everyone's ok. 

I'm having a panic as think my daughter has slapped cheek syndrome, have a consultant appointment on Thursday so hoping he'll help. X


----------



## baby_maybe

From what I've read about it most adults seem to already have immunity to it even if you don't remember ever having it. I'm sure your consultant can put your mind at rest about it :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Yes hopefully, my youngest daughter had hydrops (slapped cheek can cause this potentially fatal condition) and we went through hell so I am petrified of it happening again.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry hun that must have been really scary for you. Fingers crossed you'll get the all clear on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

It was horrible, just dont want to go through anything like that again! I'm going to speak to midwife before I think as just spoken to my sister in law and my niece has it too so even if my daughter hasn't, I have been exposed to it. She's got to have a blood test so I would rather get the ball rolling sooner rather than later.


----------



## anna1986

hope all works out ok amy_t. Theres a thread in gestational complications regarding slapped cheek virus. x


----------



## Amy_T

Thanks Anna, yes I'm on that thread. Just waiting for a call back from the midwife.


----------



## anna1986

ah let us no what the midwife says x


----------



## MrsChezek

Big :hug: to you Amy T! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thinking of you Amy :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Thanks everyone.... They think that based on blood tests taken when I was pregnant with my daughter that I am immune but got to speak to consultant about it and see if be wants to do any repeat tests or anything. Needless to say I am relieved. My SIL is also pregnant so just waiting on her results now.


----------



## skeet9924

good to hear that you are immune!! I bet that is a lot of off your mind!!


----------



## rose.

How stressful Amy! Big :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Amy, thinking of you :hugs:
I was in contact with slapped cheek at 7 weeks, 
Turns out my bloods showed Im immuned, 
Hope you get good news xxxxx


----------



## iprettii

hey ladies.. Because in the beginning I was unable to eat ANYTHING now i've been pigging out on everything healthy and unhealthy. If I see it and want it I eat it LOL.. Sad but true. Now i'm a nervous wreck about this Gestational Diabetes test coming up December 4th. I was fine the last time but I do believe this time my eating habits are worse. I swear pregnancy makes you worry every second of the day.


----------



## Amluro

Hello ladies,
I had my us at 17 weeks and the dr said boy,last week i had my 22 weeks us and the dr said girl. How common is that??? Had someone have been trough this before?


----------



## anna1986

Amluro said:


> Hello ladies,
> I had my us at 17 weeks and the dr said boy,last week i had my 22 weeks us and the dr said girl. How common is that??? Had someone have been trough this before?

i dont think its very common for them to get it wrong. my only thoughts would be that on the 17 week us that the umbilical cord was between the legs. how annoying for you x


----------



## skeet9924

Amluro said:


> Hello ladies,
> I had my us at 17 weeks and the dr said boy,last week i had my 22 weeks us and the dr said girl. How common is that??? Had someone have been trough this before?

I don't think it's common at all.. Did you get a pic of the potty parts? I wouldn't buy anything particular either way yet


----------



## ....Jess....

Team Pink. due *25th March 2013 *x


----------



## skeet9924

hmmm I think i'm really popping this week..I feel huge!! I'm going to have to take a pic this week to compare... Had my Ob appt yesterday...she gave me the results for my 20 week us...everything was measuring right where it should be with no concerns :) lol however she did do my first uterus measurement and I was measuring at 24 weeks ( so a week ahead) However my weight gain is still good..i only gained 4lbs in 4 weeks...I thought it would have been more!! Especially since my bday was on friday it felt like everybody was feeding me since they couldnt take me drinking lol


----------



## Amluro

Yes i did get the potty parts pic and it really look like little hamburger, three lines right there.
Its not that im not happy i just kind off feel weird now w my little girl.


----------



## rose.

Woohoo it's my V day :) so happy to have got here!!


----------



## anna1986

Happy v-day rose x


----------



## Kte

Amluro said:


> Yes i did get the potty parts pic and it really look like little hamburger, three lines right there.
> Its not that im not happy i just kind off feel weird now w my little girl.

It's not overly common but not impossible to happen, they never 100%. Guarantee over here just in case. Don't feel to bad that you feel weird, give it time, it's understandable if in your head you have been thinking boy and now it's a girl. :flower:


----------



## paula181

My 25 week bump!!

I can't believe that in less then 2 weeks il be on 3rd tri :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies i had my gender scan today. I have to say i think most of us think we're having one sex and turns out the be the other lol.

I was hoping for a boy and had to asked for the lady to check she said looks like a girl but baby could be hiding his bits so she wasnt 100% but thats ok aslong as baby is healthy is the main thing. but i did hope for baby to be a boy :( never min girls have loads more clothes lol x


----------



## anna1986

Congrats on team pink cherry x


----------



## kraftykoala

Awww congrats on your little girl Cherry. I felt the same way after I found out I was having DS2, it doesn't last xxxx


----------



## MissPiggy

Congrats on pink . 

I can no longer get comfy on the sofa.....what a pest. If its not bump hurting about how I'm sitting its this blinking SPD.... Darn lol xx


----------



## sharnw

*Cherry*Congrats on :pink: :) 
Me too, I thought so bad I was team :blue: But we are blessed with a little princess instead lol

*kraftykoala* Im getting uncomfortable now :( I found my self just walking around the house yesterday, the bed and lounge was not doing the job lol,


----------



## rose.

Congratulations cherry :) your scan pic is really clear!

I've been feeling much stronger kicks the past few days. Unfortunately I can never get my husbands hand there in time to feel them.. Alfie has a trick of going quiet once we are trying to feel him! Just can't wait for my husband to be able to feel him :)


----------



## kraftykoala

The boys felt the baby move today, youngest (6) was pretty disinterested, but DS1 (9) seemed really excited. She's been really active today, having a little party in there!

I also put a deposit down on a pram today as I wandered into Mamas and Papas to have a look at the model I wanted was £50 off and £30 off a carseat if you bought that too, so saved £80 on the travel system :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm getting uncomfortable too! Wake up in the night with cramps in my back from balancing big bump mid air...can't wait til it's big enough to rest on the bed while I'm sleeping! I tried different wedge pillows but they all just end up on the floor :dohh: I've been having some tendon pains so I think I'm in a growth spurt - lots of growing pains! My abs are really sore and I'm just uncomfortable overall :nope: Hopefully I can do some yoga soon as there just hasn't been time and I think I'm getting stiff.

Congrats *Cherry*! Welcome to team :pink:

21 hours until turkey time! CANNOT WAIT :happydance:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

MrsChezek said:


> I'm getting uncomfortable too! Wake up in the night with cramps in my back from balancing big bump mid air...can't wait til it's big enough to rest on the bed while I'm sleeping! I tried different wedge pillows but they all just end up on the floor :dohh: I've been having some tendon pains so I think I'm in a growth spurt - lots of growing pains! My abs are really sore and I'm just uncomfortable overall :nope: Hopefully I can do some yoga soon as there just hasn't been time and I think I'm getting stiff.
> 
> Congrats *Cherry*! Welcome to team :pink:
> 
> 21 hours until turkey time! CANNOT WAIT :happydance:


I have this problem too but I don't want to fight with the pillow every time I flip over. The most comfortable position I've found is to lay on your side, but turned more towards laying on your belly--put one leg straight out and hike the other one up beside you like you're going to mount a horse! This way the belly is resting on the mattress but with the one leg hiked you've taken the pressure of your body off of it so you don't feel like you're laying on a watermelon, and you don't have to deal with the pillows! Plus I'm a belly-sleeper ordinarily, so this is as close as I can get to my "regular" position!


----------



## skeet9924

Currently I've been using a body pillow and another small pillow behind my back.. I lay like Athena does.. Plus If I roll over and belly hurts I just tuck the small one I use my for my back under my belly


----------



## AmyB1978

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I have this problem too but I don't want to fight with the pillow every time I flip over. The most comfortable position I've found is to lay on your side, but turned more towards laying on your belly--put one leg straight out and hike the other one up beside you like you're going to mount a horse! This way the belly is resting on the mattress but with the one leg hiked you've taken the pressure of your body off of it so you don't feel like you're laying on a watermelon, and you don't have to deal with the pillows! Plus I'm a belly-sleeper ordinarily, so this is as close as I can get to my "regular" position!

I have been sleeping, or trying to, in a similar position... only I have a half/curl boppy pregnancy pillow that I use under my leg that is "brought up like I am going to mount a horse." I find this, and sleeping on the couch with my bakc tucked against the cushions, to be the two best positions.


----------



## anna1986

hi all

hope everyones well.
25 weeks today *YAY* not really much to update as nothings really happening.
little man is so active hes already much more active than my daughter was. erm i have my cervix scan today at 1010 then midwife and consultant appointments so a fun morning at the hospital for me. Am hoping when they do my cervix scan i'll get a peak at my little man too.
im desperate to go baby shopping but am holding off til after xmas not through choice just because my daughter is bankrupting me this xmas lol
feel a bit disapointed im not decorating the nursery this time round that was so exciting last time and getting it all set up but as it is gender nuetral (teddy bear themed) my hubby and i dont see the point in going crazy and painting it blue and getting new bedding etc as my daughter only used the room for 15 months. we will prob do like we have done for my daughter that once he goes into his big boy bed he can choose how he wants his room decorated. 

Oh and i feel like a whale at the moment havet took a bump pic in 2 weeks So will take one later and upload but im already bigger than what i was with my daughter when she was delivered at 35 weeks!

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## baby_bray

Oh wow, I actually thought I was maybe a little cuckoo! I sleep in the "hiking up into a horse" style LOL
I actually bought a long pillow just from our local Target, nothing fancy and I fold one edge over so it's shaped like a "v" with the open end towards me. The top goes under my head, the bottom goes between my hiked up leg and the opening of the "v" sort of acts like a cushion to protect the belly and not put so much pressure right in the center.


----------



## rose.

I sleep like this too! Must be the pregnancy position of choice. It's funny how lying on my back has become such a nice thought, but obviously I can't :( miss being able to sleep however I like!

It's all worth it for my little boy though :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank you ladies x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is well.

Had my 24 week appointment today and all is good, nice strong heartbeat when baby kept still! Amazing sound! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Had my scan today baby looked good was chewing his hand :) cervix still fine too.
Have got my GTT on the 14th then got to have steriod injection on the 28th n 29th december.

Hope youve all had a good day x


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad your appointment went well today Anna :thumbup:


----------



## MissPiggy

I have physio today for my SPD...hoping for a support...i might actually cry at them if i dont lol! xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

V day today! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations sportysgirl :)


----------



## sharnw

Congrats for ladies who are celebrating V day :) :)
I'l be joining you in 2 more days :yipee:

OH felt LO role around (made his hand rise right off my tummy), this morning, lol, he says she's definitly stronger than last week :cloud9:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Can't wait for V day! Still two weeks for me :(

I've been staring and staring at crib mattresses, and cannot decide on one. Any idea from you lovely ladies?


----------



## skeet9924

LOL only a few more hours until my v day!!! 

Oh has still not felt our lo one move :( He works so much and in the evening and that is one the lo is most active. Not to mention our lo likes to move down low still... Oh is even working an overnight shift tonight.... I'm really missing him


----------



## sharnw

Skeet :hugs:
I cant wait for you to post when your OH feels your LO, I bet he'l be over the moon :) :)
My OH works away from home for a week on the mines and comes home for a week, I find that my LO is more active when he's away lol


----------



## rose.

My husband felt our little boy for the first time last night too!! We could also see my tummy moving around when he kicked it was amazing :D so glad he's finally managed to feel him - it was definitely the hardest he's ever kicked so far, and he's doing it again this morning! Hubby isn't here to feel it this morning though :(


----------



## sportysgirl

My hubby felt baby kick last weekend for the first time, his face was amazing such a wonderful moment! He works on nights so it has been difficult to catch baby at its most active! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Usually Alfie stops kicking once he feels a hand nearby but last night he was really going for it! It was lovely :) hubby said it was really scary but he had a huge grin on his face!


----------



## AmyB1978

My Emily also stops kicking/moving when I try to get anyone to see/feel her! Her Daddy got to feel her kick about 2 weeks ago for the first time and has felt her a couple of times. He was so cute and amazed at feeling her! Her movements are definitely getting more pronounced! I felt I was really late at getting to this stage, but looks like I wasn't. 

On a side note, my hands are swelling and my wedding/engagement rings are getting tight. I am hoping it is just from flying and eating Thanksgiving food/food I don't normally eat otherwise I am going to have to stop wearing them soon which I REALLY don't want to do. There are times in the day I can barely get them off right now. :nope: I've decided if I do have to take them off that I am going to wear them on a chain around my neck so I can at least have them on somehow. I don't know why taking them off bothers me so much, I guess because of what they symbolize.


----------



## skeet9924

Happy v day to me!! Lol I woke up to my little man kicking me like crazy!! I tried to fall back asleep but I'm finding my sides are starting to get sore through out the night now.. So I was just uncomfortable.. Oh got home from work as I got up and of course I relaxed on the couch right away hoping he would start up again... Nope nothing ... Lol oh laughed at me and said " see!! He already knows its time to settle down when dad gets home "


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for V-day!!!! CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

I loved reading about everyone's sleeping positions! Very helpful tips to add to my position arsenal :thumbup: I switch positions at least 6 times a night so it will be nice to have new things to try! :happydance: The other night I woke up in sheer pain with my first ever calf cramp. It felt like one of those foot cramps you get where your toes go in all different directions but my foot just wouldn't relax! Eventually I couldn't get stretching to help and I felt so helpless that I woke DH up who helped me massage it. I certainly hope I don't get any one of those again soon!!! It was awful. I didn't get any swelling so I assume there isn't a clot to worry about but I'll mention it to my doc on my next visit. Ah the joys of pregnancy!!!! :winkwink:

Yay for Vday *sportys* and *sharn*!!! :happydance:

*rose/AmyB* - my LO stops moving when DH comes near too!! Especially if he talks&#8230;I think she stops what she's doing and listens :dohh: So now when we watch tv or find any down time together, I have him rest his hand on my belly and not talk - that's the only way he can feel her! I hope that's a sign that she will listen to him once out of the belly and I won't have to do the disciplining! :haha:

*AmyB* - don't wait too long to take off the rings if your swelling doesn't ease up! My friend got her wedding band stuck and they had to cut it off&#8230;now the jeweler wants to charge her $2000 to fix it!!! But I bet the swelling is just from eating all the holiday food. My doc said that he always has tons of patients show up after thanksgiving looking like a balloon - it's all the sodium in the dishes. FX you'll be back to normal soon :hugs:


AFM, we really really need to pick a crib and order it&#8230;it's getting late! That's one of our big to do items for the week&#8230;I can't even decide if I want white or a dark wood!!! :dohh: Not to mention which style and brand, etc...


----------



## rose.

Awwww :) its lovely feeling them kick! I felt my little man again last night and today. Hopefully I'll feel him from the outside every day now!

I went to a Christmas fair with my mum today, it was nice to get out in the fresh air and have a walk around! I bought a couple of Christmas decorations and a few food bits... Most of the stalls were food. I got some fresh doughnuts and some fudge :)


----------



## skeet9924

Chez- cramps are very common in pregnancy.. Bananas and Tums help as well as increasing your dairy.. Stretching your calves before bed can help.. My friend had told me the best thing to do when I get a cramp is to jump out of bed and try to walk it off. 

Oh finally felt a small kick yesterday!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks MrsChezek :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Yay Skeet! I felt like it was taking forEVer for me to feel baby boy, but in the past 2 weeks he's REALLY started kicking up a storm. Sometimes it's random, but it alwaysss happens when I sit a certain way on the sofa! It's fun to watch, but feels quite uncomfortable! Especially with his direct access to my bladder -.-


----------



## anna1986

As alot of you know ive been struggling alot with my main decision as to weather i want a vbac or another section, well ive finally made up my mind and im going to attempt a vbac. Now just need to hope my little man co-operates n stays head down!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies :hi:

thought id pop in here :D I normally chat in the plus size and pregnant board :) 

I am 24 (25 next month) currently have a 2 year old (hes 3 next month) and am pregnant with another little boy :blue: I am due on 13th March :cloud9:

so far so good for this pregnancy, im under shared care so see midwife and consultant do to high bmi and previous strep B and Pre-E. I get to have 3 growth scans the first of which is on the 20th december... i really really cant wait to see bubs again!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi sethsmummy :wave: I think I was with you on the October gender scans thread. Welcome to march babies :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh my gosh, just noticed when I did that post that I'm on 98 days to go :happydance: Only a week until 3rd tri for me :)


----------



## MissPiggy

hi sethsmummy im consultant are too cause of high bmi...=) see my consultant next week xxx


----------



## paula181

Oh my days I am nearly on double digits too :yipee::loopy:

xx


----------



## Kte

anna1986 said:


> As alot of you know ive been struggling alot with my main decision as to weather i want a vbac or another section, well ive finally made up my mind and im going to attempt a vbac. Now just need to hope my little man co-operates n stays head down!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## kraftykoala

anna1986 said:


> As alot of you know ive been struggling alot with my main decision as to weather i want a vbac or another section, well ive finally made up my mind and im going to attempt a vbac. Now just need to hope my little man co-operates n stays head down!

I'm making the same decision, I've had 2 sections (one emergency, one elective that went badly wrong) and I've been told this time I can try for a natural delivery. I think I'm going to go for it too :) Hopefully both our bubs cooperate


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

I loved reading the description of certain sleeping positions. I have always slept in a type of flamingo position or the 'climbing onto a horse position' as I'm now going to call it!

I've found in the last few weeks I need to shift my bent leg a bit to give me more room (if I've given up fighting with my long pillow).

I think when I post this I'll see double figures on my ticker! 

My husband painted the one wall last week in our nursery. Please excuse the stuff on the bed! It is our spare room (actually it has all my clothes in it and husband uses our room as we don't have loads of storage space). I'm slowly getting there with tidying it. Anyway, our nursery with the border and one yellow wall:
 



Attached Files:







Nursery.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sethsmummy

i think i was baby_maybe :D thanks for the welcome :D

MissPiggy i see my consultant again at 28 weeks after a growth scan xx


----------



## anna1986

kraftykoala said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> As alot of you know ive been struggling alot with my main decision as to weather i want a vbac or another section, well ive finally made up my mind and im going to attempt a vbac. Now just need to hope my little man co-operates n stays head down!
> 
> I'm making the same decision, I've had 2 sections (one emergency, one elective that went badly wrong) and I've been told this time I can try for a natural delivery. I think I'm going to go for it too :) Hopefully both our bubs cooperateClick to expand...

My last delivery was a complete nightmare, my waters went at 35 weeks which ended up as a prolapsed cord which meant an EMCS. i recovered really well from that and wasnt in to much pain but i was so disappointed i didnt see my daughter be born (had to be put to sleep to get her out as quick as poss).
So this time im hoping to do it all the natural way and see my daughter be born. just hoping he stays head down and all goes to plan this time.
Good luck hun x


----------



## paula181

anna1986 said:


> As alot of you know ive been struggling alot with my main decision as to weather i want a vbac or another section, well ive finally made up my mind and im going to attempt a vbac. Now just need to hope my little man co-operates n stays head down!

Good luck hun, I hope that you get what you want and baby co-operates and lets you have the birth you want :hugs:

xx


----------



## MissPiggy

Andys bought me a gym ball, to help ease my SPD and encourage bubs down, looks a bit dodgy bouncing up and down on it from the street haha! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - the stronger, feel from the outside kicks, are still pretty rare for meI get one or two a day. But I do feel her move around much more these daysjust rolling over and shifting and stuff.


Has anyone felt hiccups? I read about them but haven't felt anything like what they describe in the books at all :shrug:


*skeet* - I ate half a banana and drank a glass of milk before getting ready for bed last night. Thanks for the tip! I've already been stretching every night before bed. So hopefully they won't come back now - FX!!!
And big yippee :yipee: on the small kick!!! I loved it when I first started to feel beanfelt so weird yet SO COOL!

hi *sethsmummy*! :hi: Welcome to our group.

*lou* - love that yellow! It's so warm and pretty :happydance: 


We took our xmas card photos today. It was hard trying to get the belly to look like a cute preggo belly with my coat on rather than like I just gained 10 lbs, but we got a couple nice shots :thumbup: I have to upload and edit them so we can get the cards ordered asap. I love this time of year! I think I'm going to make another pumpkin pie before we're into Decemberperhaps on Wednesday as it might snow then too :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Yay im finally in double digits :)

Mrschezek - if i remember correctly were still a bit early for hiccups ( someone may disagree) i think its more lie 30 weeks they become noticable xx


----------



## skeet9924

Chez- I feel him all the time but poor oh never did until now. I love feeling him move :) I hope those techniques help with the leg cramps.. I used to suffer them all the time growing up... Or after a night partying in heels !! They are dreadful!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Darn books! Always putting ideas into my head - glad to have you all to ground me!!! :hugs:

Bean was crazy active yesterday...what a cool day! Though after a while I felt like a trampoline and nausea started to creep in :dohh: I still haven't heard from the clinic about the gender confirmation scan appointment...I do hope they're still in business!!! I want to know for sure it's a girl before we start narrowing down names :flower:

*EDIT: yay - 100 days to go!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## rose.

I started making my little mans patchwork blanket yesterday :) love making it already I can't wait to see what it's like when it's finished!

I've been suffering with quite bad heartburn and pelvic


----------



## rose.

Oops... Pelvic pain. I'm just waiting at my surgery for my appointment so hoping the midwife will be able to suggest something to help!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah my hips and lower back aren't happy either :nope: Let me know if you learn anything helpful from the midwife *rose*! In addition, my left calf has been bothering me all evening...I hope it's not a blood clot forming! It's this pain in one part of it and it feels a bit like it's pulsating. FX it's just a cramp of some sort...


----------



## sharnw

Anyone else experiencing numbness in lower abdomen? I was standing over the bathroom sink, flossing for about 20 minutes and noticed my lower tummy was numb. Had to lay down for 5 minutes to ease away :huh:


----------



## paula181

Whoop whoop I've just realised I'm in double digits 

Xx


----------



## Amy_T

sharnw said:


> Anyone else experiencing numbness in lower abdomen? I was standing over the bathroom sink, flossing for about 20 minutes and noticed my lower tummy was numb. Had to lay down for 5 minutes to ease to away :huh:

My bump gets numb in various places, depends on how baby is laid apparently, just like getting pins and needles. I just rub my bump and it gradually goes off. Very strange sensation!


----------



## baby_maybe

I asked the midwife about pelvic pain this morning and she didn't offer any advice, just that it is more common the more pregnancies you've had and there's nothing you can really do about it!


----------



## MissPiggy

I'm at physio for lower back and pelvis pain. Will pass on beads of wisdom later  I was told to get a gym ball so will have exercises with that


----------



## bkay77

anna1986 said:


> Yay im finally in double digits :)
> 
> Mrschezek - if i remember correctly were still a bit early for hiccups ( someone may disagree) i think its more lie 30 weeks they become noticable xx

I think it may all depend on the baby and the mom. I felt hiccups way before 30 weeks with all 3 pregnancies, but I had friends who didnt feel them until the third trimester and some who felt them at 20 weeks.. Some babies dont have hiccups at all. I think I have always started feeling them around 23ish weeks. I can feel hiccups this time around even with the anterior placenta, but kicks are still muffled. LOL so crazy :)


----------



## Lou1234

I think I felt hiccups last week for the first time! It was very strange. I was just chilling on the sofa watching tv and there was a regular movement. I usually get random movement which just happen whenever.

With what I think were hiccups it was a regular strong pulse about every 5 seconds and lasted about a minute! I couldn't feel it on the outside, just deep inside. 

If it wasn't hiccups I've no idea what baby was doing! :shrug:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## paula181

I think I have felt baby hiccups infact I'm pretty certain. Bless him.
Either that or he's dreaming haha

Xx


----------



## MrsChezek

sharnw said:


> Anyone else experiencing numbness in lower abdomen? I was standing over the bathroom sink, flossing for about 20 minutes and noticed my lower tummy was numb. Had to lay down for 5 minutes to ease away :huh:

My first thought was - you floss for 20 minutes!!!! Darn your dentist must love you :thumbup: On a serious note, I haven't experienced numbness...just cramps that make my tummy rock hard and go away with change of position - these are Braxton Hicks...maybe they can feel like numbness? :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

I saw my chiropractor today and asked him about help for the pelvic pain and hip soreness. He said that its probably my hip joint screaming bloody murder from all the stretching. His suggestion was to get a tennis ball and put my weight on it in the spot that bugs me on and off for 2 seconds at a time...do 4-5 repetitions a couple times a day. He said that the muscles in my hip area were super tight - reacting to the stretching of the joint. And that the tight muscles could be pressing in on my nerves thus causing the pain and stuff. I'll try it and let you all know if it helps any. FX!

I also scheduled our gender confirmation scan for this Friday morning. I can't wait to see bean again!!!!! :wohoo: We upgraded to a package that also takes more pictures and we'll have a take home CD of those and 2 video clips. Figured it would make a nice souvenir. :happydance: Yay! :yipee:


----------



## sharnw

*Chez-- *My first thought was - *you floss for 20 minutes!!!! Darn your dentist must love you* :thumbup: On a serious note, I haven't experienced numbness...just cramps that make my tummy rock hard and go away with change of position - these are Braxton Hicks...maybe they can feel like numbness? :shrug:[/QUOTE]



AFM heheh Im such a tool with my mouth, I think someimes I need to back away from my teeth cleaning time-frame sometimes :dohh:

Yes it could be BH what I'm experiencing :) thanks Chez x


----------



## bkay77

Lou1234 said:


> I think I felt hiccups last week for the first time! It was very strange. I was just chilling on the sofa watching tv and there was a regular movement. I usually get random movement which just happen whenever.
> 
> With what I think were hiccups it was a regular strong pulse about every 5 seconds and lasted about a minute! I couldn't feel it on the outside, just deep inside.
> 
> If it wasn't hiccups I've no idea what baby was doing! :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

That sounds like hiccups to me. :thumbup: They feel like rhythmic faint thumps deep down. 

I love them because it gives me reassurance baby is practicing breathing. My OB says if something goes wrong in later months of pregnancy, the practicing breathing is the first thing they stop doing. So it always has calmed me to feel those little hiccups :)


----------



## Lou1234

bkay77 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> I think I felt hiccups last week for the first time! It was very strange. I was just chilling on the sofa watching tv and there was a regular movement. I usually get random movement which just happen whenever.
> 
> With what I think were hiccups it was a regular strong pulse about every 5 seconds and lasted about a minute! I couldn't feel it on the outside, just deep inside.
> 
> If it wasn't hiccups I've no idea what baby was doing! :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> That sounds like hiccups to me. :thumbup: They feel like rhythmic faint thumps deep down.
> 
> I love them because it gives me reassurance baby is practicing breathing. My OB says if something goes wrong in later months of pregnancy, the practicing breathing is the first thing they stop doing. So it always has calmed me to feel those little hiccups :)Click to expand...


That is good to know. Baby has been very quiet this morning. Odd thumps but nothing too wild. Until about 15 mins ago! Feeling all sorts of movement then the hiccups feeling again. This time they were about every 3 seconds. I almost burst out laughing and thought I had to come and read the updates from last night and post about them!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi all I am doing my Glucose Tolerance Test this morning... Just drank it and am have my blood drawn at 9am. It is making me super nauseated (which is no shocker as I am almost always still nauseated in the morning anyhow.) I had it done early in pregnancy because of weight and family history and things were fine... I am really nervous about the results though because a lot of people in my family have/had diabetes at an older age and I know my cousin had GD. I just want it to come back normal.


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Amy :hugs:


----------



## baby_bray

AmyB1978- I hope the test goes well! Our hospital does them walk in between 24 and 28. I figured I'd go in 2-ish weeks around week 26...I'm really nervous about mine too...FX'd!


----------



## Amy_T

bkay77 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> I think I felt hiccups last week for the first time! It was very strange. I was just chilling on the sofa watching tv and there was a regular movement. I usually get random movement which just happen whenever.
> 
> With what I think were hiccups it was a regular strong pulse about every 5 seconds and lasted about a minute! I couldn't feel it on the outside, just deep inside.
> 
> If it wasn't hiccups I've no idea what baby was doing! :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> That sounds like hiccups to me. :thumbup: They feel like rhythmic faint thumps deep down.
> 
> I love them because it gives me reassurance baby is practicing breathing. My OB says if something goes wrong in later months of pregnancy, the practicing breathing is the first thing they stop doing. So it always has calmed me to feel those little hiccups :)Click to expand...

That's really interesting regarding the hiccups, I wish someone would've said that in my last pregnancy - my daughter was diagnosed with a potentially fatal problem at 26 weeks which included having lots of fluid around her lungs so we were concerned about her ability to breathe. But she had hiccups a LOT when I was pregnant, even during the last weeks before I delivered. She is fine now (trouble causing for a different reason!) but I didn't know the hiccups were a good sign in terms of their breathing.


----------



## Kte

Hiccups are supposed to be a good sign, or as I was told. My LO had them practically every day and even when we had the scan.


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *Amy*!!! Let us know how it goes :hugs: I have mine in 3 weeks&#8230;not looking forward to that as sweet stuff always makes me queasy. Especially on an empty stomach!


I'm still not feeling any hiccups&#8230;I'll pay closer attention though. I just hope not feeling hiccups isn't a BAD sign!!!! I want my bean to be breathing well too...


----------



## Amy_T

Pretty sure no hiccups isn't a bad sign, I never felt them with my first and she was as fit as a fiddle, my second had them lots and wasnt (although her breathing was fine which wasnt expected!).


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Amy*...that makes me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I never felt any hiccups the first time either, and Connor was born super healthy :) I don't know if having AP contributed to not feeling them or not...


----------



## sportysgirl

AmyB1978 said:


> Hi all I am doing my Glucose Tolerance Test this morning... Just drank it and am have my blood drawn at 9am. It is making me super nauseated (which is no shocker as I am almost always still nauseated in the morning anyhow.) I had it done early in pregnancy because of weight and family history and things were fine... I am really nervous about the results though because a lot of people in my family have/had diabetes at an older age and I know my cousin had GD. I just want it to come back normal.

Hope all goes well Amy. I have mine next week and I must admit that I am nervous about it too. :kiss:


----------



## rose.

Good luck Amy, ive got to walk in to the hospital for mine one morning between 26-27w, luckily at my hospital you just have to eat a specific breakfast off the list and don't have to drink the sugary drink :) which I'm glad about but also a bit nervous as I keep thinking what if I do it wrong!!


----------



## bkay77

Some babies just arent hiccuppers at all and just dont get them.

My OB also told me that(in later months) if I noticed I usually feel them everyday, and then suddenly not to feel any for a week or something like that, to come in for a NST. Ive always had big hiccuper babies. My daughter hiccupped all the time lol By delivery I could actually see them from the outside they were so strong :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*bkay* - do you get a lot of hiccups? or DH? I wonder if it's hereditary :flower: Both DH and I don't really hiccup much, but when we do, they are really really strong and loud! It's funny actually. DH's sound like he's pretend hiccuping :dohh: VERY dramatic LOL 
I'll just see if I feel them but I'll do my best not to worry if I don't feel them :thumbup:


SO I have a slightly random question - do you guys use bathroom scales? I got rid of mine years ago when I decided to stop dieting. (long story but instead of trying to lose weight I decided to just try to get healthier and take the focus off the scale - it actually worked for me!). So I want to buy a new one now to keep an eye on my weight gain for this pregnancy. I was going to get a generic one but my DH chimed in that he wants one of those new ones with the body fat checking stuff. It has that current that runs through you to do the calculation. I called the company and they said that if I don't set it up, it won't recognize my weight and shouldn't do the body fat check or to just use it with slippers or thick socks on as you have to be barefoot for it to work. But I don't know how comfortable I am with that...do any of you use these high tech scales? Any insight? Thanks! :hug:


----------



## skeet9924

I actually dont own a scale and to be honest I'm kind of glad I dont...I think I would obsess about my weight. Everytime I go to see my ob I cover my eyes when she weighs me...its always a pleasant surprise to find out I have not gained as much as I feel


----------



## bkay77

@mrschezek

I dont think DH and I hiccup any more than any normal people. I cant even remember the last time I had them. lol And my daughter who hiccupped all day everyday when she was in the womb, had never really had them outside the womb more than 3-4 times (shes 4), so who knows how it all relates :) 

I wouldnt worry about it. You might feel them later on, or maybe your baby isnt a hiccupper. Its actually annoying when they do it at night, used to keep me up, and I need my sleep LOL


----------



## wanting2010

MrsChezek said:


> *bkay* - do you get a lot of hiccups? or DH? I wonder if it's hereditary :flower: Both DH and I don't really hiccup much, but when we do, they are really really strong and loud! It's funny actually. DH's sound like he's pretend hiccuping :dohh: VERY dramatic LOL
> I'll just see if I feel them but I'll do my best not to worry if I don't feel them :thumbup:
> 
> 
> SO I have a slightly random question - do you guys use bathroom scales? I got rid of mine years ago when I decided to stop dieting. (long story but instead of trying to lose weight I decided to just try to get healthier and take the focus off the scale - it actually worked for me!). So I want to buy a new one now to keep an eye on my weight gain for this pregnancy. I was going to get a generic one but my DH chimed in that he wants one of those new ones with the body fat checking stuff. It has that current that runs through you to do the calculation. I called the company and they said that if I don't set it up, it won't recognize my weight and shouldn't do the body fat check or to just use it with slippers or thick socks on as you have to be barefoot for it to work. But I don't know how comfortable I am with that...do any of you use these high tech scales? Any insight? Thanks! :hug:

I have one of those scales and I just keep the body fat function turned off. No problems with it so far and I have used it my entire pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## starzz

AmyB1978 said:


> Hi all I am doing my Glucose Tolerance Test this morning... Just drank it and am have my blood drawn at 9am. It is making me super nauseated (which is no shocker as I am almost always still nauseated in the morning anyhow.) I had it done early in pregnancy because of weight and family history and things were fine... I am really nervous about the results though because a lot of people in my family have/had diabetes at an older age and I know my cousin had GD. I just want it to come back normal.

Good luck with your results! I had my test yesterday as well and a nervous for the results; had a dream last week I was diagnosed with GD


----------



## skeet9924

I have my paper to book my test but haven't done so yet.. Ugh I'm not looking forward to the drink.. I heard its gross


----------



## anna1986

i have my GTT on the 14th so not looking forward to sitting around the hospital all by myself for 2hrs!


----------



## skeet9924

It's a shame we can drink the stuff , leave for a bit and come back.. It's going to suck sitting there all that time..


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone.

Does everyone have the GTT? 

My midwife didn't mention it at all to me. My next appointment with her is in 1.5 weeks when I'm 28.5 weeks along. Should I call up and ask or just ask at my next appointment?


----------



## MrsChezek

I'd call and ask as my understanding is that it is routine. My doc already gave me the drink - its in my fridge. I'm to stop eating and drinking at midnight the night before then get up and drink the whole thing at 8am, first thing - no other food or liquids. Water ok after. Then, show up at my doctors at 9am and nurse will take my blood. I'm to bring food for a snack afterwards. Tada.

Just wish I could skip the nasty drink part!!! The tip I heard is to have it real cold, on ice even...


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> I actually dont own a scale and to be honest I'm kind of glad I dont...I think I would obsess about my weight. Everytime I go to see my ob I cover my eyes when she weighs me...its always a pleasant surprise to find out I have not gained as much as I feel

I'm the same!!! :dohh: I worry it will be some big increase but it's always gradual. I thought maybe having one at home would ease the panic. Maybe you're right though and I'll just end up obsessing!!!!


----------



## bkay77

MrsChezek said:


> I'd call and ask as my understanding is that it is routine. My doc already gave me the drink - its in my fridge. I'm to stop eating and drinking at midnight the night before then get up and drink the whole thing at 8am, first thing - no other food or liquids. Water ok after. Then, show up at my doctors at 9am and nurse will take my blood. I'm to bring food for a snack afterwards. Tada.
> 
> Just wish I could skip the nasty drink part!!! The tip I heard is to have it real cold, on ice even...

Thats how mine is done. The drink has been sitting in my fridge since my 24 week appointment. Its nice I can just drink it at home, and go get my blood drawn an hour later. My appointment isnt until 10am (at 28 weeks) and I fear I may pass out from hunger by then LOL


----------



## baby_bray

My hospital does walk ins for the GTT, and they just started doing the 1 hour test. No fasting required! And only 50mL of the stuff to drink. Yay! They just told me any time between 24 and 28 weeks. Figured I'd split the difference at about 26wks.

Since I work in the hospital I always use a scale here in my clinic to weigh myself. I pretty consistantly weigh in on Mondays, but the last couple weeks have *not* made me all that happy....The last couple weeks its been about 3lbs a week...I've still only gained 14lbs, but most of it appeared in the last month or so...gets me a little nervous for PreE...but I've been checking my BP on our machine and it's not even slightly high. I've been really watching what I eat (moderate meals and healthy choices) and started drinking *only* water....

It seems like less of a jump at my appts because it's spread out over a month, but when I see a 3lb jump in one week! Eeek!


----------



## Lou1234

I just called the midwifes to ask about the GTT and it is different in my area.

Turns out it depends on the result of your blood tests done at 28 weeks. They don't base it on family history or anything like that. Only if certain blood test results come back high will they make me drink the drink and do the GTT.

I feel better now I know that. I didn't want to have missed it if it is something I should have had done.


----------



## sethsmummy

iv just booked my GTT for the 11th at 26+6. In the uk you only really get it if there is family history or you are at a risk of getting it i.e high BMI

i had one with my last pregnancy too and passed with flying colours. with mine i have to fast from midnight, only allowed little drinks of water. Be at the hospital for 8:30am (thats going to be fun since i have to get the bus 6am start for me it is:( ) when i get there they will take my blood, then give me the horrid drink, think i will be monitered for a little while then left till 10:30am when my bloods will be taken again then i will be allowed to go. Going to take a sandwish and drink with me and lots of things to try keep my 2 year old (he will be 3 at the app) occupied for those 2 and a half hours x


----------



## Kte

I have gtt on the 2nd January! That's one way to get back into healthy eating after Christmas! I'm to starve myself from midnight, I think I can have water but need to double check, I got info leaflet when it was booked. I never had a test last time, maybe it's a new thing but I thought I was having mine this time as I am older plus my aunt got gtt.


----------



## kraftykoala

My GTT is the week before christmas, have to spend the morning in the day unit at the hospital. I shall be taking my knitting!


----------



## Amy_T

Yeah in the uk it depends on circumstance, I had one with my first due to urine test results, never had one with my second although dr wants me to have one this time due to lots of issues with my last pregnancy as a precaution.


----------



## rose.

Does anyone else not get weighed at their appointments? Apart from my first appointment with the midwife, I've never been weighed! So I have no idea how much I've gained during this pregnancy. 

Here is a picture of my little ones cot and his room decorations :) the rest of the furniture matches but I haven't finished organising the room yet :)
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/E78CE5DE-F8BE-40F8-BAF3-5D2E1A2F4830-912-000000752A728597.jpg


----------



## Amy_T

We don't get weighed as a matter of course here either, never have been in any of my pregnancies apart from at booking. They're generally only concerned with your BMi at booking and as long as baby is growing they're not too focused on what you gain  

P.S LoVE the nursery decor!


----------



## skeet9924

rose. said:


> Does anyone else not get weighed at their appointments? Apart from my first appointment with the midwife, I've never been weighed! So I have no idea how much I've gained during this pregnancy.
> 
> Here is a picture of my little ones cot and his room decorations :) the rest of the furniture matches but I haven't finished organising the room yet :)
> https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/E78CE5DE-F8BE-40F8-BAF3-5D2E1A2F4830-912-000000752A728597.jpg

Oh I love it!!! I'm doing monkeys too!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) stickers were from eBay, the other one is bigger and is a whole tree with 2 monkeys - it takes up the rest of the wall! I'll take a picture of the whole room once it's finished :)

I am obsessed with eBay at the moment - I'm starting to grow out of my old tshirts so I've been bidding on some on eBay. Been getting some really good bargains!


----------



## Lou1234

Rose that looks amazing! Love the monkey!

I haven't been weighed since my first appointment. I think once we get to 30 something weeks we might get weighed as suddenly weight gain is something they need to keep an eye on in late pregnancy.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Have you guys seen Zulily?? It's really cute--they have a TON of discount baby clothes, gear, etc. and a lot of Maternity stuff for super cheap, as well! It's a boutique shop kind of deal so each store is open 2-3 days and then they close. 

It's free but it's invitation only, so here's an invite--> https://www.zulily.com/invite/mh893

I know it's US based but I don't know if they do international shipping (I've never tried) but it's definitely worth a look--can save a ton of money on stuff!


----------



## baby_bray

I have bought quite a bit of stuff from Zulily in the last 4-5 months...love it~ I like that I can find some pretty unique outfits and stuff. I see a lot of the same outfits/ideas in so many stores and it starts to get a bit boring...


----------



## Kte

Lovely monkey nursery :) 

I haven't been weighed for a good while either and wasn't at my last pregnancy. My legs still fit in a size 14 and that's good enough for me, that's the size I was before so my aim is to remain in them. Can't really gauge otherwise and I tend to stay away from scales until afterwards. 

I thankfully got some good eBay bargains the other day too, I finally got my maternity clothes out of the loft for my jeans to rip on me! But I was able to get a nice pair off eBay thankfully! I was struggling for trousers!


----------



## rose.

Yeah I had to buy some trousers a good few weeks ago now, got them off ebay too! Trousers are tricky as they get comfortable when they cut in to your bump. I love my over bump ones they are so comfy! At home I live in leggings


----------



## rose.

Just ordered my cot bedding, so excited! Almost done with the nursery now. I'm getting the lambs & ivy papagayo set. It's green with monkeys/other jungle animals on. I've also ordered some cream wicker storage baskets with green/neutral striped lining to go in my wardrobe and changing cabinet. Buying nursery bits is so fun :D


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, we were going to do the Papagayo set and, in fact, have it. My Mom found it really cheap on a 2nd hand site. We are still using the sheet and she converted the diaper stacker but the other pieces are packed away incase we ever have a 2nd. We decided to go with another theme for our little girl, but planned on doing Papagayo for awhile... it's adorable!

AFM- thanks for the good wishes with the Glucose test... I will get the results, I am assume, sometime this week. I am still nervous about it as I have a high BMI and horrible family history. I do sometimes randomly check my glucose at work and it is always good (even while pregnant) so I am hoping that is a good sign. The drink was so super sweet and made me feel fairly tired/crappy afterwards... after I got a decent meal in I started to feel better though. Good luck to everyone else who has the test coming up soon!


----------



## AmyB1978

I am feeling really irritable/angry/cranky today for no real reason. I am exhausted so that might be part of it but I am just NOT in a good mood. I am thinking maybe it is from hormones/being tired? Does anyone else have these days?


----------



## Amy_T

AmyB1978 said:


> I am feeling really irritable/angry/cranky today for no real reason. I am exhausted so that might be part of it but I am just NOT in a good mood. I am thinking maybe it is from hormones/being tired? Does anyone else have these days?

I have those days when I'm not pregnant.... Definitely hormones! And tiredness makes everything worse.


----------



## iprettii

AmyB1978 said:


> Rose, we were going to do the Papagayo set and, in fact, have it. My Mom found it really cheap on a 2nd hand site. We are still using the sheet and she converted the diaper stacker but the other pieces are packed away incase we ever have a 2nd. We decided to go with another theme for our little girl, but planned on doing Papagayo for awhile... it's adorable!
> 
> AFM- thanks for the good wishes with the Glucose test... I will get the results, I am assume, sometime this week. I am still nervous about it as I have a high BMI and horrible family history. I do sometimes randomly check my glucose at work and it is always good (even while pregnant) so I am hoping that is a good sign. The drink was so super sweet and made me feel fairly tired/crappy afterwards... after I got a decent meal in I started to feel better though. Good luck to everyone else who has the test coming up soon!


I have my Glucose test this tuesday and this time around I'm NERVOUS, I was okay my last pregnancy but with this huge weight gain (supposedly 10lbs in 4 wks) I'm starting to feel a bit nervous. Hopefully you will be okay though.


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_bray* - it's hard to watch my scale go up too&#8230;I too am focused on eating healthy meals and only splurging on one treat a day (pumpkin spice latte or a few squares of dark chocolate or a baked good if I bake something). I don't drink any sodas or juices really so that helps I guess. I've gained 10 lbs but it was in months 4 & 5 which is pretty quick! But I guess my doc isn't worried so I shouldn't be either :shrug:

*rose* - love love love your nursery!!! It's gorgeous :flower: We don't have much empty wall space in ours cause of built in shelves and a wardrobe :nope: but I really wanted the cute drawings on the wall. Will have to think of something!

I get weighed at every appointment along with having my blood pressure taken and urine tested. Am I the only one??

*Athena* - I'm on Zulily but the few times I've looked, I didn't see anything that good! I'll have to look again I guess&#8230;

*iPretti* - good luck on your GTT! I hope it goes well.


We had our gender confirmation scan on Friday and we are definitely having a girl :yipee: The picture is practically textbook perfect (see below) so I'm finally letting myself get attached to the fact that I'm going to have a baby girl. Time to hit the shops and get some pink stuff!!!! :happydance:

*EDIT: Forgot to say, I posted a video on my journal of my LO playing with her feet during our scan on friday if any of you are interested or bored enough :flower:
 



Attached Files:







26wk_girlParts.jpg
File size: 110.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sharnw

mrschezek, i'l have a look at your video tonight :)


----------



## baby_maybe

That's a great scan pic Mrs C :thumbup: Definitely a girl, I've seen a few of those myself ;)


----------



## Kte

AmyB1978 said:


> I am feeling really irritable/angry/cranky today for no real reason. I am exhausted so that might be part of it but I am just NOT in a good mood. I am thinking maybe it is from hormones/being tired? Does anyone else have these days?

:hugs: Oh yes I had this the other day too. Really irritable and just wanted to be left alone but couldn't which made it worse. Had to hide in my room for 5 to calm down :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Good luck ipretti im sure everything will be fine! :)

I think I'm coming down with something, feeling very tired today and got a funny feeling in my throat. Had to buy a diet coke at lunch for a bit of caffeine - I don't drink tea or coffee, and rarely have fizzy drinks, so this is unusual for me!


----------



## boxxey

24 weeks


my kids and the tree


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Mrschez- I get weighed, bp and urine test at every appointment too. I think it just has to do with whether or not you're in the US! 

I do love zulily, though! Some days are better than others on there but I love that it's constantly changing so today might stink but tomorrow's stuff can rock ;)


----------



## skeet9924

mschez- i get weighed bp and urine tested at every appt too.. next monday is glucose test!! Am I going to feel yucky after it all day?? I am supposed to be go shopping with my mom after


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> mschez- i get weighed bp and urine tested at every appt too.. next monday is glucose test!! Am I going to feel yucky after it all day?? I am supposed to be go shopping with my mom after

How you will feel will depend on how your body responds to high amounts of sugar after 8 hours of fasting! I usually feel queasy and crappy but better after I eat something non-sugary. I wouldn't bring a sweet muffin as your first meal after the test - unless of course your body doesn't respond badly to high levels of sugar. I haven't had my test yet - it's in 2 weeks and 3 days so I'm not speaking from direct experience here; just my experience with sugar consumption in general.


----------



## bkay77

My belly has gotten so big, I feel like Im already in the "waddle" phase. Anyone else feel that way? ....sigh.. my pelvis feels like its being ripped in two.


----------



## baby_bray

I get weighed and give a BP at every appt, but no urine samples other than thefirst appt I had.
I think I'm gonna try and do my glucose test sometime near the end of next week, eek! Can't believe I'll be 26wks by then! Seemed like I was just entering the 2nd tri yesterday!

I check Zulily pretty regularly. Since they put a new batch of stuff up everyday, you never know! I've got a couple really cute maternity tops from them, my crib bedding set, and some *adorable* lace baby rompers.


----------



## rose.

I have a urine test at every appointment, and bp. It's interesting how differently people do things! 

I'm struggling with my Pelvis too Bkay. It's been really painful and seems to be getting worse. Sometimes in the evening I can hardly sit down :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm definitely waddling already and my hips/pelvis are both painful too. I didn't get this any other time being pg, so it's a new thing for me, especially this early on. I'm in the 'not sleeping' phase now too and I've got a funny feeling it's going to be like this until he arrives. Someone knock me out with a tranquilliser gun and wake me up at 40 weeks please :haha:


----------



## baby_bray

baby_maybe said:


> Someone knock me out with a tranquilliser gun and wake me up at 40 weeks please :haha:

Hahaha, too funny! I've had pretty crappy sciatic pain, but it got ALOT better around the time I hit 20wks, because that's when I actually started to show. I think my uterus was literally expanding just in my pelvic girdle...ouch...so when it popped out I felt loads better.
I am starting to get some insomnia now, but not really due to be uncomfortable, I just can't sleep :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah my hips are NOT HAPPY for sure :nope: and I miss sleeping through the night! But I found that doing pelvic rocking exercises helps. Basically, I get on all fours and tuck and untuck my pelvis - holding each position for 2 seconds at a time (cat-cows for any of you yogis). It releases some pressure and supposedly strengthens my pelvis to better handle the workload. They suggested doing these at my Bradley birthing class on Saturday and my pain has eased up since.

What's worse is my nausea and food aversions seem to be back :cry: I'm having trouble eating most meals and the smell of raw meat or cooking meat makes me gag!!! At least I can still drink :thumbup: The only things that appeal to me are cold dairy and fruit and veggies...which makes getting enough protein quite hard :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Oh no, hope the sickness goes away again soon! Don't know what I'd do if my sickness returned, I'm enjoying food lots at the moment.


----------



## boxxey

my sickness is back and with a vegance I cant eat with out wanting to be sick :(


----------



## skeet9924

I'm starting to suffer from insomnia too..It either takes me forever to fall asleep then I wake up every hour once I do, or I fall asleep fast then wake up at 3:30 to pee and cant fall back asleep :(


----------



## MrsChezek

boxxey said:


> my sickness is back and with a vegance I cant eat with out wanting to be sick :(

Hopefully it's short lived! I can't handle several months of this again :cry: I haven't eaten much today and that which I did, I pretty much had to force feed. I'm pretty sure the bean won't be too happy with this arrangement for too long!


----------



## boxxey

i have to force myself to eat


----------



## bkay77

I almost wish my nausea would come back so I would hold off on all the food Ive been eating. I think Im eating enough for two full adults LOL


----------



## skeet9924

Anyone else suffering from crazy heart burn?? I keep getting it at night to the point it makes me feel sick.. Nothing is helping it :(


----------



## sportysgirl

skeet9924 said:


> Anyone else suffering from crazy heart burn?? I keep getting it at night to the point it makes me feel sick.. Nothing is helping it :(

Yeah especially at night. Its horrible.


----------



## rose.

I have been having heart burn, but it seems to have eased slightly over the last couple of days - I was getting it badly during the afternoon and at bedtime. Hopefully it stays away as yore right it does make you feel sick!!


----------



## Amy_T

Hope everyone is well. I don't seem to have morning sickness, I seem to have it the other end! Sorry for the TMI but for a couple of hours in the morning I get bad tummy ache and need to go to the toilet a lot, very odd. 

Heartburn is awful, I've had it with all of my pregnancies, found rennies and milk helped a bit last time. X


----------



## baby_maybe

bkay77 said:


> I almost wish my nausea would come back so I would hold off on all the food Ive been eating. I think Im eating enough for two full adults LOL

^^This!! I was about to reply with the same thing. I had so little appetite for weeks on end and now I just want to eat EVERYTHING!! I need to ease up or I'm going to have a.l.o.t of weight to lose after this baby comes!!

AmyT - I get a tummy ache almost every morning too. I don't know if it's all the moving I do in the night or if baby kicks my bowels a lot while I'm asleep! It doesn't always result in a bad tummy as such but I quite often find myself rushing to the toilet just in case!


----------



## Lou1234

Sorry ladies but I have to rant!

I've just been on my facebook profile as I wanted to see if a certain friend had commented on my 12 week scan photo back in August. I noticed it has been shared so went to see who it was and it was someone I don't know!

EDIT: I'm just editing this as I think this was just a mistake. I've been told by our mutual friend that he thinks it is a language thing and she thought if things were on Facebook they could just be shared and there was nothing horrible or bad in her sharing it.


----------



## baby_bray

skeet9924 said:


> Anyone else suffering from crazy heart burn?? I keep getting it at night to the point it makes me feel sick.. Nothing is helping it :(

ugh, me too! I've had a cough the last week or so too, which doesn't help...Zantac pretty much gives me 100% relief. My midwife gave me a script in my 1st tri because I had heartburn sooooo bad weeks 6-12.


----------



## MrsChezek

No heartburn for me (yet), just the nausea. And of course constipation is still an on going battle! :dohh: I would love a couple days of the 'opposite issue' to clear things out!!!! Eeeewwww. :haha: I was eating for 2 adults the last month or two myself!!!! Now I don't want to eat at all :shrug: Seeing my doc for a check in this morning so we'll see what he says...

*Lou* - that is SO weird about a stranger sharing your pic, potentially as her own!


----------



## AmyB1978

I can totally relate to the hip/pelvic/etc pain! I thought maybe it was from traveling/flying/sleeping in a different bed over Thanksgiving until I saw alot of you are experiencing it too. Now I think it might just be the stage we are all at in pregnancy.

I got my bloodwork results back from the 1hr glucose yesterday, not good... I failed it :cry: so now have to do the three hour test on Monday. I am just hoping that I do not end up having GD... Like I said i had a high BMI going in, although my weight gain has been less than they like, if anything, through the pregnancy, and a huge family history of diabetes and a few people who had GD. My husband says it is okay and we will deal with it... the one thing I haven't been doing enough of is walking/exercising because I don't get home from work until late and am exhausted, and now hurting, at the end of the day. We are going to start walking together most evenings whether or not I end up passing the 3 hour test.

I am also slightly anemic, which I was wondering about because my energy is SO low. Because I am already on a prenatal with iron they just want me to try to add more iron-rich foods to my diet.

I feel like I have been handed a huge blow. I know a lot of people fail the one hour and then pass the 3 hour so I am trying to be positive. If I fail the 3 hour we just deal with it and try to keep baby and Mama as healthy as possible but still. 

My mood has been crap the last two days anyway and getting these results have not helped. I am worried about me, I am worried about baby, I am angry at my body... I am angry that this pregnancy directly followed a miscarriage so it has been wrought with intense fear of losing this baby as well (we lost the first baby very very early on.) I am angry at myself for still grieving the baby we lost even though I am so in love with my little Emily who is growing snug inside of me. (I attend a pregnancy after loss support group once a month, and it helps, helps me to realize the feelings I feel are normal but it is hard to not just feel like "I should be over it" and happy because I am pregnant again... but this child does not replace the one that we lost... they are our two separate babies.) 

I am angry that it seems like this pregnancy is complication after complication that, thankfully, seem to be being managed fine thanks to being followed closely and having good care. I've been sick and sore and miserable and, mostly, I just want her to be okay. I am struggling with being "out of control" with my body... I think part of the intensity of this has to do with being in recovery (for about 7 years) from anorexia/bulimia and other issues from my past... one minute I am fine/happy/so in love with my bump and the next minute I just feel so out of control at all these changes/sensations.

I am just really struggling lately... don't get me wrong I love my baby and feel so blessed to have her growing safely inside of me but I am so full of thoughts and fears and emotions... I am afraid I won't be able to bring her to term safely, I am afraid I won't be a good mother, etc, etc , etc... 

Sorry for venting... I just needed to get some of this out and thank you for reading/listening. 

On a brighter note, as I am typing this she is squirming all around in there to remind her Mama that she is okay and that it will be okay.


----------



## Kte

My eldest sister once had the cheek to cut out a picture of my as a baby (with my mum) and went around telling her friends she had had a baby! Made me so cross as there aren't many pictures of me as a newborn with my mum, early 80s so photos were still expensive and rare compered to today anyway. i Just don't get the mentality of people who do that! Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## skeet9924

baby_bray said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else suffering from crazy heart burn?? I keep getting it at night to the point it makes me feel sick.. Nothing is helping it :(
> 
> ugh, me too! I've had a cough the last week or so too, which doesn't help...Zantac pretty much gives me 100% relief. My midwife gave me a script in my 1st tri because I had heartburn sooooo bad weeks 6-12.Click to expand...

Hmmm I haven't tried Zantac yet.. Maybe when I go see my ob on the 17th I can ask her.. The tums only gives me relief for a few minutes same with milk


----------



## sportysgirl

Amy B Sorry your feeling this way. I think sometimes things got on top of us and its harder to cope. The way you feel is normal I am sure as I have felt/thought some of these things too. Do you have a good support network?

I have to have the 3 hour glucose test on Friday and am not looking forward to it and like you am worried about what happens if I fail. I don't like the thought of having to have medication but am trying to be positive until I know for sure. 

Its a great feeling having baby move around makes me smile every time.

Hope your test goes ok, thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## Bladesgirl

I don't think i have ever written in here lol! just thought i would say hi!! im due the 1st March 2013 with a baby boy!! first baby!! 

Tried to read a few of the comments but there are so so many lol! I guess all i can say is that my current symptoms consist of:

Random appetite - not always hungry and then i cant decide what i want when i am hungry!
I seem to dribble more in my sleep! when i can actually get some sleep that is! i wake up more than i sleep right now! which is annoying as i was getting such good sleep only a few weeks ago! 
My BACK!! OMG everyday by about 6pm my lower or upper back seems to have gone! i then struggle to get comfy on the sofa, or in bed and i cant get up and down the stair very well lol!

OTHERWISE i'm great :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome bladesgirl :wave:


----------



## Stelly

Hi Bladesgirl, welcome! We share a due date for our boys :) 

I'm with you, I feel like a drooling fool the few times I actually fall into a solid sleep haha.


----------



## iprettii

*Amy* I'm so sorry you failed the first test, hopefully all is well for the 3 hour test. I just did my 1 hour test today so I'm a bit nervous as well.

Just try to remain positive that although things seem to be rough during this pregnancy that things will still turn out great and you'll have your little one in your arms soon.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Heartburn is full force for me now! I've never had heartburn before in my life, but it showed up just before Thanksgiving and now returns every night :( My nausea is not bad anymore, which is wonderful. Except for when I eat cinnamon toast crunch....then I'm pretty much instantly sick. 

Anyone struggling with the "fun" symptoms of sciatica? I find the baby will lay on my nerve for 2-3 days at a time, making walking super painful and really unsure ("when I take this step, will my leg give out?"), but then he'll move and it will be a week or two before he puts himself back there. This I can deal with. I'm very much hoping he doesn't get comfortable there and refuse to move!

I'm definitely a hungry pregnant thing all of a sudden, too. I don't even WANT to know what I weigh now. I'm sure it's more than I'm willing to have knowledge of. So hungry!


----------



## heaveneats

really having a hard time ladies, i tried to go shopping last night and i got so discouraged, all my clothes dont fit obviously.... but all my non pregnant friends get to look sexy and fabulous :( i just want my baby to be here and to have my body back and lose the stretch marks. On the bright side my mom has been planing a baby shower and i'm excited for that as well as christmas :)


----------



## paula181

Whoop whoop 27 weeks today........hello 3rd trimester :dance:

Xx


----------



## anna1986

woken up to snow this morning :)
woohoo 3rd trimester for me too tomorow :)


----------



## skeet9924

Athena- I have had bad sciatica off and on.. It seems I get a few days of it then it goes away for a bit,. I had it really bad at the beginning of 2nd tri.. So far since my lo has switched positions I've been good.. I googled stretches and they seem to help a bit.. I also use a heating pad when it gets bad

Congrats on 3rd tri ladies!!


----------



## MissPiggy

no snow here, just bitterly bitterly cold =( Stuff going on with little man, so being pregnant has kinda slipped my mind lol! apart from the bump, and finding clothes lol! 
oo third trimester for me on Sunday =) xxx


----------



## rose.

One week left in second tri :D


----------



## baby_bray

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Heartburn is full force for me now! I've never had heartburn before in my life, but it showed up just before Thanksgiving and now returns every night :(

My heartburn was *really* bad the first tri...The whole time I thought it was just nausea, took the occasional anti-nausea med and it wouldn't do anything. My throat kept feeling sort of tight, so I tried Tums and it'd help for a very little while. So I told my midwife about it and she gave me Zantac (you can buy it over the counter too! Mine was the Zantac 150, but it comes in 75 too) and it was practically INSTANT relief. It left around 12/13wks. But it's weird, mine starting coming back a bit right around Thanksgiving too....so I've had to take a Zantac in the evening a few nights a week now


----------



## MrsChezek

*AmyB* - I think you are feeling things that all of us are feeling on certain days. It all IS a very scary process! We may have different histories and be facing different issues in specific at the moment but it's all super stressful and you're right to get it all out as bottling it all inside won't do you any good. There are days where I tell my husband that I wish I could just take the bump off for a few hours and if he wouldn't mind carrying it for a bit. He laughs but I know he's also a bit taken abackbut it SUCKS! It hurts! I'm tired toowe all areand that's why we're all here to support each other through the bad days :hugs: I don't know much about GD but I do hope that it will be something you won't have to worry aboutGL on Monday and big big hugs to you! 
:hug:

*sportys* - did you fail the one hour test or do you have history of GD? How come you're doing the 3 hour test? Good luck to you on Friday!!!! :hugs:

Welcome *bladesgirl*! :hi: Based on your symptoms, you've come to the right place - we're all there with you!!! :winkwink:

*Athena* - the amount of sugar in cinnamon toast crunch will make anyone nauseated on an empty stomach! :haha: Or maybe it's just the cinnamon that I don't likemy bean chills on my nerve every few days and the sciatica is bad where I have trouble walking or moving from standing to sitting and vice versa but then she moves and it's better. Same thing just every few days it changes rather than weeks.

*Heaven* - there are days where I feel like nothing fits and I just want to cry. Mainly, those are days when I need to put on something nice to meet friends for dinner or what notI'm much happier in my Gap yoga pants!!!! It's hard to watch your body changeand they DO have some cute sexy preggo stuffhave you ever looked on ASOS? They are an online website that has a pretty nice maternity section of trendy clothes. Check it out!


27 weeks tomorrow! :happydance: CANNOT believe the third tri is at my front doorstep! I'm not ready!!!!!!!!! We really need to get that crib ordered.


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek in my area they go on your BMI, I am not that heavy but am in a high category so have to go straight for the longer test. I am dreading it and will be glad when its over! 

Great to see you heard some hiccups! 

Hope all is well for you. xxx


----------



## sharnw

Just saying hi ladies :hi: :flower:


----------



## bkay77

AMY- You might still be okay. I failed the 1hour with my daughter and then passed the 3 hour. I know its stressful. Im worried about my 1 hour on Tuesday....


----------



## MrsChezek

sportysgirl said:


> MrsChezek in my area they go on your BMI, I am not that heavy but am in a high category so have to go straight for the longer test. I am dreading it and will be glad when its over!
> 
> Great to see you heard some hiccups!
> 
> Hope all is well for you. xxx

YES! I was thrilled :happydance: Good luck with your test - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## rose.

The weather is getting soo cold here now. My feet and hands are permenantly cold :( luckily I have a can of cream in the fridge and a tin of hot chocolate to warm me up when I get home! :)


----------



## MissPiggy

anyone else just having complete hormonal overload?!? 

i am snappy and grumpy mainly =( not like me at all...o and little things are really getting to me! 

o dear =/ xxxx


----------



## MissPiggy

o and bump update...i am huge and uncomfortable...but as i said, im grumpy lol so it doesnt help
 



Attached Files:







537730_10151372294011654_933031745_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

Aw lovely bump :D


----------



## AmyB1978

Miss Piggy, I can totally relate, going through hormonal overload here too!! Hope it gets better for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

This is me at just under 26w...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/1CF9713C-E744-44A1-A893-B230CA17C536-3671-000003A195FA2F45.jpg


----------



## bkay77

MissPiggy said:


> anyone else just having complete hormonal overload?!?
> 
> i am snappy and grumpy mainly =( not like me at all...o and little things are really getting to me!
> 
> o dear =/ xxxx

I am for sure. I feel so bad for my DH and kids, Ive been miss grumpy pants. But I have noticed its a direct reflection on the amount of sleep I get. Now that Im bigger, I toss and turn much more during the night. Seems I can never get comfortable, then because Im moving around, I have to pee more too. I think Im up every 45 minutes....:wacko:Then my kiddos get up at 6am and the rest of my day is go go go. I think Im a mix of hormone overload plus sleep deprived. Makes me super grumpy and my patience is near zero. I just keep telling myself 12 more weeks, 12 more weeks, 12 more weeks


----------



## baby_maybe

You sound the same as me bkay - my mantra at the moment is ** more weeks, ** more weeks :haha:


----------



## MissPiggy

yeh today i think im mainly grumpy as im blinking uncomfortable and Kayson is poorly ,so was up every 1-2 hours for a cuddle =(, havent even left the house today, dont think i should be unleashed upon the general public lol!! xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Lovely bump Rose!

I'm tired today - my husband was snoring and after my 4am toilet visit I couldn't get back to sleep. I've been awake since about 4.15am! My plan was to sleep on the sofa but that just didn't happen. Tonight I'll sort out the bed in the spare bedroom just in case :sleep:

I'm 28 weeks today! My bump picture from today:
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsChezek

Lovely bump pics ladies!!! :flower: 

I took another belly progression shot yesterday - the updated series is in my journal. Wondering if in my last pic at 38-40 weeks I will just be flopped forward! :haha: Looking at the photos I can totally see why my back is screaming bloody murder!!!! I'm so off center :dohh:



MissPiggy said:


> anyone else just having complete hormonal overload?!?
> 
> i am snappy and grumpy mainly =( not like me at all...o and little things are really getting to me!
> 
> o dear =/ xxxx

I'm hormonal but my symptoms are diff - I'm more emotional about everything...like today, when I was driving to the grocery store, I passed a funeral procession and I started crying. I have no clue who died and no one in my immediate family passed recently so it's not like it hit a soft spot, but I had to take a few minutes to put myself together. I cry when people get voted off The Voice or when they advance - I'm a mess!!! :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

chez- good difference between the bumps from your last shot to this one!! What program do you use to do the progression shot?


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *skeet*!
I do it myself as I'm a photographer. My DH assists and then I use Lightroom and Photoshop to put it all together. I wish there was an app!!! What a good idea :flower: 

How is everyone?

I haven't been sleeping much so I'm pretty much a zombie lately. Just cannot get comfortable and once I do it's time to pee :dohh: My back and hip are just freaking the hay out!!! I hope it's just a temporary adjustment to a growth spurt and my body is trying to get used to the extra weight. I can't go 3 more months with this little sleep!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I keep thinking that too! Wish I was more comfortable in bed, we've exchanged the matress topper for a memory foam topper to see if that would help and it was a slight improvement but I still get the pain in my knees and hips which wakes me up!


----------



## Kte

Another hormonal wreck here, I just have moments where I feel so claustrophobic and just need to de stress. We finally decorated the house this weekend, took two days as I'm exhausted but it's nice. Chloe did the tree and I'm pretty impressed since she's only just turned 3! She keeps saying its beautiful :)


----------



## baby_maybe

We did our tree yesterday too, but I can't take any of the credit! I was so tired by the time we got in from a busy day out that I stayed sat down and gave instructions to DH and the girls! Looks really nice though :) By the time it was almost finished I was a complete wreck and had an emotional breakdown in front of the kids :dohh: They'd been bickering a lot of the day and it got too much for me, it was only my second proper hormonal outburst, but I feel like I could do with a bit more still :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

baby_maybe said:


> I keep thinking that too! Wish I was more comfortable in bed, we've exchanged the matress topper for a memory foam topper to see if that would help and it was a slight improvement but I still get the pain in my knees and hips which wakes me up!

These are my sleeping props. Insanity!!! :wacko: And I *STILL* can't get a good nights rest :dohh: I'm propped and supported in every way I can think of...

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/photo-1.jpg


----------



## rose.

I've been sleeping really badly lately too, I've had a sore throat for a few days which doesn't help, and my hips have been aching so much that it's difficult to get a comfortable position. So exhausted :/


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow that's a lot of pillows! i think my DH would have a fit if I tried to get any more pillows in our bed :haha: I slept really badly last night, I was ok to begin with and then once I'd turned over the first time I was back and forth all night long!

On a side note, 28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol that is a lot of pillow!! I just have a body pillow.. Then an extra one between my legs and one behind my back.. 

I'm at my gestational diabetes test .. The orange drink didn't taste as bad as I thought but it left a nasty feeling in the back of my throat


----------



## anna1986

hi all
see everyones having problems sleeping.
i cant get comfy either and keep getting sharp pains in my bump :( when i do get comfy i then decided i need to wee :dohh: plus my toddlers been a nightmare since i put her into a bed she now wake 3+ times a night which is killing me! Shes off to nannys for the night tomorow so mummy can have a slightly better nights sleep. feel awful shipping her to nannys but im seriously turning into a zombie. she loves it a nannies though and annoyingly i bet she'll be an angel n sleep all night!
i got my GTT on friday and my 28 week bloods and antenatal check up. cant wait NOT for the horrible test although am looking forward to hearing bubs hb and just having him checked on. pregnancy makes me a nervous wreck!
keep meaning to upload a bump pic but cant seem to get a decent one. i look like im ready to pop yet when i try n take a pic i look tiny n fat lol may get hubby to help take one tomorow eve!


----------



## Kte

If I had that many pillows guaranteed I would wake up and my OH would of stolen them all :haha: He is such a bugger for stealing my pillows anyway and loves to wrap himself up in the blankets!


----------



## MissPiggy

i have 1 pillow, and andy gets fed up with that haha! xx


----------



## sharnw

Skeet GL at your GTT


----------



## sportysgirl

skeet9924 said:


> Lol that is a lot of pillow!! I just have a body pillow.. Then an extra one between my legs and one behind my back..
> 
> I'm at my gestational diabetes test .. The orange drink didn't taste as bad as I thought but it left a nasty feeling in the back of my throat

Hope all goes ok at your appointment! I have mine Wednesday after turning up for it Friday, fasting and being told they had run out of the drinks!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to all the ladies who have their GTT coming up. I think i mentioned that I failed the 1 hr, had the 3 hour done today and imagine I will hear the results in a couple of days. Am really hoping I pass this one, since a lot of women do, but am nervous because of BMI/family hx/age, etc. 

I had my 28 week (we have one once a month) ultrasound today and all looked good!!! I love seeing her, and they even gave me sneak peeks of her in 4-d which was truly amazing!!!


----------



## rose.

I had my 2 hour today, didn't have to have a nasty drink though just had to choose a breakfast off the list and prepare it at home. 2 croissants, 2 tsps of jam and a glass of orange juice sounds a lot better than the sugary drink. I'm counting myself very lucky :)


----------



## magic93

Hi Everybody! I never noticed these groups before. Anyways I thought I would introduce myself. Im Lisa, and this is my first baby after having a miscarriage last December. My baby boy is due the 26th of March.


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome to our group, Lisa!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks for all the well wishes...I was surprised my body handled the sugar better then I thought..all i got was heart burn!! I guess i get the results when i go to my ob appt next monday.

Is anyone else having pains in their stomach muscles...I feel like i've done a ton of sit ups?????


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, not so much my stomach muscles as my hips/pelvis and thighs... especially when I first stand up or when I have been up/walking a lot.


----------



## bkay77

I have my GD test tommorow. I cant eat a single thing until afterwards, and my appt is at 10am!!! :wacko:I might die before then. Im usually starving before I even wake up in the mornings at 6am. But I do get a sonogram, so Im super excited about that. Ive got my fingers crossed baby girl has finally turned head down (shes been breech at every appt...)


----------



## anna1986

good luck bkay


----------



## MissPiggy

Skeet...yes i ache like a mother..... lol! 
i've got exercises to manage SPD pain if anyone wants to know 
this site is also very good =) 
https://www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk


----------



## magic93

AmyB1978 said:


> Skeet, not so much my stomach muscles as my hips/pelvis and thighs... especially when I first stand up or when I have been up/walking a lot.

I definately get bad pains in my thighs, especially when i get out of bed!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Mummies!

I had my two appointments today. Nurse this morning for my whooping cough jab. Was in and out of there in about a minute. The jab itself up was fine but my arm is sore now.

This afternoon I had my midwife appointment. Had the usual checks and had blood taken for the next lot of tests. There was a student in the room who checked my blood pressure. She also had a feel to find out the position of the baby. Turns out baby is breech at the moment. Heartbeat all good and I'm measuring on track. Next appointment in 3 weeks on 2nd Jan.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

I saw this in my inbox today so I thought I'd share :flower: I haven't tried any of these but I have been eating a LOT of papaya since we got back from our babymoon so maybe that is why I haven't had the heartburn yet??

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Q: Is there anything I can do to help relieve my terrible heartburn?*

A: Heartburn is common during pregnancy because the hormones released in a womans body soften the valve between the stomach and esophagus, allowing gastric acids to travel up into the esophagus. This causes an unpleasant burning sensation. 

Try these tips to reduce and prevent heartburn: 

Eat smaller meals more often (5-6 mini meals throughout the day). 
Avoid trigger foods, including highly acidic, spicy, and fatty foods. 
Avoid wearing tight clothing after eating, which can worsen symptoms. 
Chew fennel or sip fennel tea, which may reduce irritation. 
Chew papaya enzymes with each meal or try eating a few pieces of fully ripened raw papaya, which aids digestion. (Speak with your health-care provider before doing so.) 
Homeopathic remedies include Arsenicum 6c and Natrum Phosphoricum 6c, taken three times daily. 
Slippery elm powder (1 teaspoon) may also help ease burning and irritation. Try adding some to your food or tea.


Always remember to discuss natural, herbal, and homeopathic remedies with your health care provider first. 

Tanya Jolliffe, BabyFit healthy eating expert
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope it helps some of you! AFM, still struggling with sleep so I'm just dead tired. We're hoping to buy our crib this week so lots of research around that. Still, I know! We're SLOOOOOOOW. Good luck on everyone's tests and test results :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

bkay77 said:


> I have my GD test tommorow. I cant eat a single thing until afterwards, and my appt is at 10am!!! :wacko:I might die before then. Im usually starving before I even wake up in the mornings at 6am. But I do get a sonogram, so Im super excited about that. Ive got my fingers crossed baby girl has finally turned head down (shes been breech at every appt...)

I have my GD test tomorrow too! Hope yours goes ok. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck ladies on the GD test!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

I wanted to update on my 3 hour glucose... I passed with flying colors! I am soooo happy and relieved!!! 

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting for yours... and if you fail the 1 hour try not to freak out, like I did, because I guess it is true that it's possible (and likely) to fail the 1 hour and pass the 3 hour.


----------



## skeet9924

Great news Amy :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the glucose results :) I think I only get a call if mine are bad - I think that's a bit weird, I'd rather know either way!

First day of third tri for me today, and Alfie's moving around lots in celebration!


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome to third Tri, Rose... can you believe we are there!?!


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lou* - what's the next set of blood tests you got? I'm wondering what to expect at my next appointment.

My doc hasn't really mentioned the whooping cough jab&#8230;do we get these in the US as well ladies?

*AmyB* - how awesome that everything looked great on your 3 hour! I'm so happy for you :hugs: 

*rose* - welcome to the third tri! :flower:

How did everyone else's GD tests go? Still 8 days to go until mine&#8230;SO I've finally succumbed to using a heating pad in the evenings and it's really helping me sleep. I just hate applying heat to my hip and lower back knowing bean is right there. So I do it every other day so I actually get some sleep on those nights. Anyone else try heat?


----------



## skeet9924

This may be a silly question, but in Canada we have designated parking spots for expecting moms and moms with young infants, I'm just curious if you ladies have them in your area, are you using them? My mother asked me the other day when we were out shopping and couldnt find a spot why i kept driving past the spot...i just didnt feel that i needed the spot... any one else?


----------



## sportysgirl

GTT test went ok. Had one blood test then the drink then another blood test 2 hours later. Seeing the midwife next week so assume I will get the results then.

Rose, hooray for 3rd trimester! 

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## rose.

No, I really can't believe it!! Time is going so fast. Booked a 4d scan for next Saturday 22nd, can't wait, planning on playing the DVD to everyone at Christmas :)


----------



## Stelly

Skeet- we have some of those around my town too... I haven't used them yet though. Guess I don't feel *pregnant* enough quite yet lol. I have a tendency to park in the way back of parking lots anyway- extra "exercise" and less risk of someone running into me! (I have been hit and ran 5 times.. little paranoid now lol)


----------



## skeet9924

I usually park pretty far away..actually I park near the area that you return your cart too... I usually dont mind the walk and figure the same as you as its good exercise


----------



## wanting2010

MrsChezek said:


> *Lou* - what's the next set of blood tests you got? I'm wondering what to expect at my next appointment.
> 
> My doc hasn't really mentioned the whooping cough jabdo we get these in the US as well ladies?

I got the whooping cough shot at my last appointment. They said they recommend it in the third trimester (to help pass antibodies on to baby) or right after birth.


----------



## MrsChezek

*skeet* - that's funny that you brought that up. My DH was adamant that I don't "cash in" on them the other week! I don't know, I didn't feel like I was showing enough nor did I feel like I needed the shortcut, but now that I'm starting to "waddle" (as my DH put it), I might just start using them :thumbup:

*rose* - how exciting to have the 3D DVD to share with family at such a wonderful time! Hope you share some images with us as well :hugs:

*Stelly* - I try to park further away too! It totally is extra exercise :flower: CANNOT believe you got hit and runned (for lack of a better word) that many times! That's insane&#8230;where in the world do you live? Remind me not to visit :haha: Just kidding&#8230;but seriously, that's scary.


SO I seem to have lost my appetite since Sunday :nope: Anyone else experiencing this? Thinking of calling my doc to see what he thinks&#8230;I have to force myself to eat. I'm not nauseated or anything&#8230;just not hungry.


----------



## MrsChezek

wanting2010 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> *Lou* - what's the next set of blood tests you got? I'm wondering what to expect at my next appointment.
> 
> My doc hasn't really mentioned the whooping cough jabdo we get these in the US as well ladies?
> 
> I got the whooping cough shot at my last appointment. They said they recommend it in the third trimester (to help pass antibodies on to baby) or right after birth.Click to expand...

Thanks for chipping in *wanting*! I'll have to ask my doc about it at my appointment next week. Don't want to miss out in case it's being overlooked.


----------



## Stelly

MrsChezek, I live in Alaska... so notoriously slippy parking lots and bad drivers haha. (just to clarify, they hit and ran my car.. not myself lol) I just got frustrated cause no one would ever wait till i got back to my car or leave a note or anything.. I just walk out of the store to find dents!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsChezek said:


> SO I seem to have lost my appetite since Sunday :nope: Anyone else experiencing this? Thinking of calling my doc to see what he thinksI have to force myself to eat. I'm not nauseated or anythingjust not hungry.

I have had this off and on as well. I am still getting nausea, and even still vomiting at times, but that has been going on. The loss of appetite has been an off and on thing for the last week or two. There are times I am really hungry but other times, not at all.


----------



## MissPiggy

Just been told i am being attacked by a nurse next Friday lol, Flu Jab, Whooping Cough Jab and then my GTT....pin cushion comes to mind lol xx


----------



## rose.

I will definitely share some pictures once it's done mrs chezek :) can't wait!!

I can't say that I've had any loss of appetite - I seem to be hungry all the time lately! I have started to fancy vegetables a lot more though, and don't fancy curry any more - weird how tastes change! I guess it's good to fancy vegetables right before Xmas, hopefully I'll go for them rather than a mountain of pudding.

I haven't talked to my midwife about whooping cough yet but have an appointment next week so I'm going to ask then. I'm also going to ask if there is any chance of some physio for my pelvis as it just seems to be getting worse.


----------



## KitKaboodle

Hi ladies!! Just found this group and was wondering if I could join? I'm due march 4th with a little boy (we think)! This is baby number three for me!! My other two are boys too...ones 10, the other 7....I feel like I'm starting over! Lol


----------



## baby_maybe

KitKaboodle said:


> Hi ladies!! Just found this group and was wondering if I could join? I'm due march 4th with a little boy (we think)! This is baby number three for me!! My other two are boys too...ones 10, the other 7....I feel like I'm starting over! Lol

Welcome, you're due the same day as me :) We are having our first boy after 4 girls!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kit, welcome!!!!


----------



## Kte

:wave:


----------



## KitKaboodle

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Lou1234

Welcome KitKaboodle and hi to everyone :flower:

Mrs Chezek - here we have blood tests done early on in preganancy to check blood type, check iron levels and things like that. They then repeat them at 28 weeks. I know my iron levels will be checked and also checking my blood sugar to see if I need the GTT test.

I thought the whooping cough jab was given as standard in the US? It is a new thing over here just out in the last 3 months or so. You have it anytime after 28 weeks. Think it takes either 2 or 4 weeks for it to get through your system so don't leave it too close to your due date to have it done. Defo ask about it at your next appointment

I saw my mum today for the first time in about 3 weeks and her face at seeing my bump was lovely! Can't wait to see my Dad and brother on Sunday as I haven't seen them for at least 6 weeks!


----------



## KitKaboodle

Im in the US, I don't think I've ever had the whooping jab(mind you its been 7 years since my last kiddo) but I just changed doctors to be closer to home....and go the 21st....so ill see what she does cause I'm curious about the shot!


----------



## baby_maybe

I got a letter today with a leaflet about the whooping cough jab, offering me to go and get it done at the doctors. Just need to call them and book an appointment.


----------



## rose.

Welcome kitkaboodle :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My doc said they won't do the whooping cough shot (US) until after you have the baby. I get it postpartum in the hospital!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The whooping cough (pertussis) vaccine is part of the tdap vaccine, so if your tetanus is up to date you're probably already covered. Mine was over 10 years old so I got it last pregnancy at 28 weeks - they like to do while pregnant so that baby gets some immunity too. Make sure your oh also has the shot, or is up to date on tetanus, just to be on the safe side. There have been a couple of whooping cough outbreaks around the US in recent years.


----------



## MrsChezek

Stelly said:


> MrsChezek, I live in Alaska... so notoriously slippy parking lots and bad drivers haha. (just to clarify, they hit and ran my car.. not myself lol) I just got frustrated cause no one would ever wait till i got back to my car or leave a note or anything.. I just walk out of the store to find dents!

Ooooh I've always wanted to visit Alaska! It's on my bucket list for sure. I'll make sure to be careful in the car parking lots when I go :haha: Stay safe!!!



AmyB1978 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> SO I seem to have lost my appetite since Sunday :nope: Anyone else experiencing this? Thinking of calling my doc to see what he thinksI have to force myself to eat. I'm not nauseated or anythingjust not hungry.
> 
> I have had this off and on as well. I am still getting nausea, and even still vomiting at times, but that has been going on. The loss of appetite has been an off and on thing for the last week or two. There are times I am really hungry but other times, not at all.Click to expand...

I spoke to the nurse at my doc's office and she said it's nothing to worry about. That I'll catch up when my body is ready. So I feel better...I had a bigger dinner tonight and I'm craving something sweet now...which is a recent thing. I'm suddenly wanting ice cream which I haven't wanted since I got preggo! Oh oh...it's starting!!! :dohh:


Thanks *Lou*! Yeah I'll ask my doc when I see him on the 20th and I'll let you know what he says *KitKaboodle*! Welcome by the way :hi:



Mrs. AJ said:


> The whooping cough (pertussis) vaccine is part of the tdap vaccine, so if your tetanus is up to date you're probably already covered. Mine was over 10 years old so I got it last pregnancy at 28 weeks - they like to do while pregnant so that baby gets some immunity too. Make sure your oh also has the shot, or is up to date on tetanus, just to be on the safe side. There have been a couple of whooping cough outbreaks around the US in recent years.

I had my last tDap in Oct 2009 so I guess I'm set! I should bring my vaccination records to my doc next appointment so he can update his records. Odds of remembering to do this are like 1 in a million :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Hmm I wonder if ill need my whopping cough.. On hasn't said anything about it, may e on Monday she will.. Since I moved I have no clue where my vaccination records are.. But I'm pretty sure it's been well over 10 years since I've had mine..

I can't believe I'm in my last day of 2nd tri!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

My doctor urges myself, my husband, and anyone who will be in regular contact with the baby to get the whooping cough vaccine. I can get it while pregnant or wait until she is delivered and get it in the hospital. I am leaning towards waiting until she is here just because, even though they say they are safe and I am sure they are, getting vaccinated while pregnant makes me super nervous.


----------



## Lou1234

AmyB1978 said:


> My doctor urges myself, my husband, and anyone who will be in regular contact with the baby to get the whooping cough vaccine. I can get it while pregnant or wait until she is delivered and get it in the hospital. I am leaning towards waiting until she is here just because, even though they say they are safe and I am sure they are, getting vaccinated while pregnant makes me super nervous.

Over here babies aren't given the whooping cough jab until about 8 weeks old or so. The reason we are now being given the jab after 28 weeks is to hopefully protect the baby for the first 8 weeks through you and then they'll have their own vaccine.


----------



## anna1986

hi all 

hope everyones well
Had my GTT today and will get the results in a weeks time. 
my little man was giving us all a bit of worry since yesterday and was being stubborn and not moving so the midwifes at the hospital stuck me on the machine to monitor bubs typically the moment she did that he started going crazy n trying to kick the monitor bits of my belly!! these babys know how to make you look silly at times lol
Am booking my whooping cough vaccine on monday. not looking forward to being jabbed again though! but needs must.
x


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, glad he started moving around more and is okay.


----------



## skeet9924

glad he started moving for you anna!! I worry when I dont feel mine and its usually only for a couple hours at work..by the time i get in the car to come home he's kicking me like crazy!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey hope everyone is ok. We have been putting a few things into the nursery now it is all painted, looks very nice. 

Here is a 27 week photo! xx


----------



## sharnw

How is everyone?? Im guessing all of your GTT results came back fine? :)
I was supost to have my GTT next tuesday. But thats Xmas day.. My MW than booked me in for the 27th to have the GTT... 2 days after xmas, so my sugars are all out of my body from all the xmas goodies lol.. Wont be long now :)


----------



## MrsChezek

My GTT is this Thursday morning...I *have* to remember to fast starting the night before and not eat anything in the morning!!! I've been so forgetful lately...I should probably make sure I'm eating well on Tuesday and Wednesday as well...can't wait for it to be in the past!

I'm trying to put together our baby registry. Anyone have any great product recommendations? Stuff you've used, read or heard about that is supposed to be awesome? I'm not big on toys and stuff but utility stuff and safety stuff, etc would be nice. Let me know! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Good luck on thursday MrsChezek :)
I probably should start on baby registry. I have done nothing what so ever :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I have my gtt Thursday morning as well, but no need to fast for me, they just say not to eat an hour before...funny how it varies so much depending on where you are. 

Registry stuff...hmm...I love Aiden and Anais stuff, dribble bibs, my little legs, love the snug-a-bunny swing...Moby wrap, board books and soft books, finger toothbrush, doidy cup...outlet covers - not just the ones that plug in the socket, but the ones that cover up plugs when things are plugged into the outlet so baby can't unplug the cord...Im sure I'll think of more! Lol


----------



## sharnw

Good luck for you too Mrs Aj :)


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the tests!

I'm having a sorry for myself moment this morning. Hardly slept due to my aching hips - they hurt so much every time I moved over. I overdid it with the housework yesterday and now Im paying for it. I've had a cough all week and now it's gone dry and tickly so very annoying. And my husbands working away all week so I had to say goodbye to him this morning. I hate Monday's :(

I am so looking forward to having some time off with him next week!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, Sorry you are so sore and missing your husband. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Oh and Anna, my baby has been quiet the last few days too.. Then last night he obviously enjoyed dinner - as soon as I got in to bed he was kicking me in the side for hours! I felt part of him rolling against my belly and when I rested my hand there I felt him! It was such a weird feeling


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I know exactly how you feel rose, I hardly slept the past two nights now because of my hips too :( They are so sore and I'm so tired but the only time they don't hurt too much is when I'm up and about in the daytime. As soon as I try and settle for the evening the aching starts, oh and I also gets restless legs too :dohh:

Had a midwife appointment friday and I'm now measuring 5 weeks ahead!! Midwife said she thinks its positional and that he's breech with head and feet up the top. I have a consultant appointment on the 9th Jan, so hopefully it will either have resolved itself or he will suggest a scan or something to see what going on. Hopefully it's not extra fluid, although I think midwife would have noticed that, because I could do without the extra weight of that on top of my already dodgy cervix!! :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Rose, I know how you feel, My OH has been away for work for 3 weeks! Aggghhh!!! He's home on wednesday, thankfully for 3 weeks holiday and then he's back to his regular week on week off roster


----------



## paula181

:hi: All how are you doing?

I handed my Maternity Leave Letter in today, its a little late in the day but I have given them 28 days notice...........hopefully they dont kick up too much of a fuss!! My maternity Leave starts on the 28th January and I am taking 39 weeks off :dance:

Has anyone else put theres in yet?

Also has anyone been suffering with breathlessness and dizziness? I have been suffering terribly since Wednesday. I had my bloods done at the Drs for Anemia but its come back as all clear. I have started to take my prenatals just incase its the start of it. I am not sure whether its because the placenta is Anterior and the baby is kicking nerves etc :shrug:

Oh well the joys of pregnancy aye :lol:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm so breathless Paula, my LO is very high up though so I think this may be why. I had bloods done on Friday so I guess they'll contact me if I need to take any iron, it wouldn't surprise me if I did though I've had to every pregnancy so far! Also my placenta was anterior at my 20 weeks scan, not sure where it is now though. I guess if the consultant is worried when I see him in Jan he'll send me for a scan.


----------



## boxxey

i find myself trying to catch my breath too


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe, I haven't had restless legs yet thankfully - achy and restless together must be a nightmare! Hopefully by the next appointment baby will have shifted again in to the right position.

Sharn, I don't know how you manage for 3 weeks!! Will be nice to have him home for 3 weeks though! I haven't been apart from my husband for more than a night since we moved in together last year so it's been a bit of a shock. I suppose I'll get used to it!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope so rose!


----------



## skeet9924

Paula- I handed my letter In in November and working right up until the week before I'm due if I can.

Sharn- 3 weeks must be so hard!! I only get to see oh on weekends ( really only sat night and sun) and I hate it!! By Friday I miss him so much!! I would think I'd be used to it since its always been like that though

My oh finally got to feel baby move again last night !! The baby was rolling in my tummy while oh had his hand on it.. Oh was being playful with the baby and poking and prodding it in return!! At one point oh leaned down and I thought he was going to kiss my tummy instead he blew into my tummy to tickle me and make that funny farting noise!! Then he looked at my belly and said "how'd you like that!! That's what you get for kicking your dad" it was really cute!! I think it's the most interest I've since him have in my belly and the baby.. He kept playing with the moving baby right up until bed :)


----------



## skeet9924

Had my ob appt got my bloods drawn to get my needle this week as I'm rh- .. They are doing it a few days early so I don't have to go in on Christmas Eve. I also found out that my platelets are low., they are re drawing them on jan 4th then I have my next appt on the 7th. My ob isn't concerned from just the one draw as she said it could change by next week but they have to keep a close eye on them. It could lead to me not being able to have an epi dural or having a c section in which I would need to be put to sleep for.. I really hope that's not the case.. I've always been very flexible with knowing there is always a chance for c section but I don't want to be put to sleep.


----------



## rose.

That's so cute skeet! Its just the best thing when hubby's get involved and talk to the bump :)

Hope the blood results come back ok next time!


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my GTT last Wednesday. Will get the results on Thursday. x


----------



## Air

I only had an hour of sleep and now I'm in school and I'm 9weeks pregnant I'm really scared cause I'm 17


----------



## skeet9924

hi air- i'm sorry you are feeling so scared and i hope you have some support or someone you can speak too...

I dont want t be rude or ignore you but because you are 17 i think you are supposed to chat in the teen pregnancy section...


----------



## MrsChezek

baby_maybe said:


> I know exactly how you feel rose, I hardly slept the past two nights now because of my hips too :( They are so sore and I'm so tired but the only time they don't hurt too much is when I'm up and about in the daytime. As soon as I try and settle for the evening the aching starts, oh and I also gets restless legs too :dohh:

I SO TOTALLY FEEL YOUR PAIN...between my hips and my legs freaking out on me I'm hardly asleep...definitely no deep sleep. I'm SO tired these days and the next 2 weeks are crazy busy each day. I hope adrenalin gets me through!!!!


The last 2 days, my LO has been treating me like a punching bag. Her kicks are extra strong and there are SO many...all day. I am starting to think she is seriously trying to get out!!! :dohh: She's moving tons and it's almost uncomfortable all together. I used to smile when she moved or kicked and now I'm like "DUDE, take it easy young lady...we're connected here and you're IN my belly!" :dohh: What in the world is she doing in there? :baby:


----------



## heaveneats

holy crap i feel the tiredness too! my ribs hurt a lot too they are really bothering me, i feel like i am never comfy. I went to see the hobbit last night and i will never sit through a 3 hour movie again! i was constantly repositioning myself and every time i felt comfy it would last for about 5 minutes then i'd have to move!


----------



## rose.

I know what you mean Mrs Chezek, sometimes my LO is wriggling around and pressing against my skin for so long I wonder what on earth he's doing! I still find it nice though as its not uncomfortable yet... The movements are getting stronger though so I guess it won't be long. He's nearly reached my ribs.

Heaven, I got invited by some friends to see the hobbit - thankfully they warned me how long it is as I can't sit through a 3 hour film anyway let alone when pregnant!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oooo I'm going to see the hobbit tomorrow so thanks for the warning about how long it is! I'll probably be up and down to the toilet a few times I expect. If peanut is anything like he was last time I went to the cinema, he didn't stay still for the while film! lol

Mrs c - the restless legs are a killer aren't they! Just when I mange to get my hips comfy I have to move my legs, it's such a horrible feeling too. This is the second pregnancy I've had it in, I was hoping I'd manage to avoid it this time, but no such luck. I also get the very hard kicks too, sometimes right at my ribs :wacko:

I've got my youngest home from school today as she has some sort of virus (there's seems to be a few going round at the moment), luckily it's not sickness, just a temperature and feeling dizzy. We are both cuddled up on my bed with the tv on at the moment so at least I get a bit of a lazy day!


----------



## Lou1234

My MIL is staying with us for a week over Christmas. My husband wants to see the film with his friends in January but she mentioned seeing it. I really don't think I can sit through a 3 hour film though. My back gets too sore.

My baby is having fun with me at the moment. I'm fine sitting down but as soon as I start walking I feel like I need to go to the loo! I can go to the loo and as soon as I start walking out I feel desperate to go again!! It was fun shopping for hours and hours yesterday. Just kept having to remind myself that I didn't need to go - baby was just kicking/cuddling/bouncing on my bladder!

EDIT: Just noticed my ticker changed and I'm now the size of a squash!


----------



## anna1986

hey all

off to the midwife at 4:10 as been feeling poorly allday. feeling really dizzy and headachey n bubs is being a little tinker n not moving much again. 
feel like im wasting her time though but like my hubby said its what shes there for to check on me n bubs. plus the hospital said to go n get checked if i was concerned about anything.
Being pregnant is just so stressful roll on 10 weeks time when my little man will be here in my arms!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, I hope all is well and am glad you are going to get checked out... always better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Lou1234

Anna I always read on here that midwives etc would much rather you go and get checked out so they can reassure you. Hope as soon as they strap those things to you baby starts leaping around!


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *anna*! :hugs:

We went to see the Hobbit on Saturday night with a friend&#8230;I didn't think I was going to make it through! I purposely didn't drink (not pee as I wrote initially) for 2 hours prior so I could sit through as I knew the theater would be packed on opening weekend so that wasn't the issue but bean was moving around and I just could NOT get comfortable!!! Plus I was dead tired about an hour into the movie so my attention span went right out the window. I told DH that this was probably my last movie for a while&#8230;unless it's something short and in the early afternoon at the latest!!!!!! :dohh:

I have a girls afternoon with some college friends today. I'm super excited but also nervous about getting too tired...it's lunch, pedicures and then shopping. I hope I make it through all that!!!!!


----------



## rose.

Hope everything's ok Anna! 

Hope you had a nice afternoon mrs chezek :) I've got some friends over for dinner tonight which will be nice. 

Alfie seems to have shifted a fair bit in the last few days as I am now feeling (and seeing) tonnes of kicks in my sides! It feels so funny when he does it :)


----------



## sportysgirl

anna1986 said:


> hey all
> 
> off to the midwife at 4:10 as been feeling poorly allday. feeling really dizzy and headachey n bubs is being a little tinker n not moving much again.
> feel like im wasting her time though but like my hubby said its what shes there for to check on me n bubs. plus the hospital said to go n get checked if i was concerned about anything.
> Being pregnant is just so stressful roll on 10 weeks time when my little man will be here in my arms!

Hope all goes ok at the midwife appointment. xx


----------



## anna1986

All went ok at midwife. Little man had changed position to transverse. My bp etc was fine so putting the headaches n dizziness down to tiredness. 
Also got the results of my GTT whilst i was there and it was all good :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad all was ok Anna :) My little man was breech at my appointment last week, goodness knows where he is now, I seem to feel kicks all over!! :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Great news *Anna*!

I feel kicks everywhere too but mostly up top right so I'm hoping she's in position! I had a fun day with the girls but boy am I tired! Off to bed as got a looong day ahead tomorrow.


----------



## rose.

What a relief Anna!!


----------



## electrcaldiva

Just dropped in to say hi to all the march mommies...:wave:


----------



## AmyB1978

Glad everything is okay Anna!


----------



## baby_maybe

electrcaldiva said:


> Just dropped in to say hi to all the march mommies...:wave:

Hi :wave: :)


----------



## Kte

Glad everything is okay Anna. My LO has been quieter than usual, only the odd move or kick, I doubt myself that it was a kick. You did right to go get checked out :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Yay anna :)

Afm, for the past 2 nights, I havent been sleeping properly :( insomnia has finally caught me.... Hoping to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## skeet9924

love your avatar pic sharn!!! I so wish it was nice weather and i could wear some cute dresses..instead its cold and i'm always bundled up


----------



## sharnw

Skeet we can swap weather teheheh, its so hot in Aus :icecream:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I am glad that I don't roast but I'd love to wear a nice dress and get a pretty pic!! 

Today I feel as though I grew over night!! I actually had a comment today at work that I looked bigger today then yesterday.. I actually feel stretched and uncomfortable.. I'm guessing its probably the way the baby is sitting.. It's honestly the first time that I can say that I feel awkward and uncomfortable


----------



## MrsChezek

I feel big too...since the last few days. I went into NYC with DH to meet up with some old coworkers of ours for dinner and I was pleasantly surprised when a man gave up his seat at the bar where we met for drinks - he pointed to his belly and then his chair and waved me over!!! I guess I finally look pretty pregnant :happydance: On the other hand, the restaurant we went to refused to let me order food (other than bar snacks like olives, bread, pickles etc) while we waited for a table! We waited 1 hour and 40 min and then had to leave to catch our train! So no dinner for me yet...on train home and it's 9:40pm :nope: What a sucky establishment!!! 

I have my GTT tomorrow morning...so home, light snack and off to bed. I'll check in after my appointment :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

I can't believe they wouldn't let you order food!! That very annoying!! Good luck at your gtt !!


----------



## MrsChezek

I know!!!! Most ridiculous restaurant I've ever been to :shrug: And thx! At least I know my system is clean of sugars :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek said:


> I know!!!! Most ridiculous restaurant I've ever been to :shrug: And thx! At least I know my system is clean of sugars :haha:

Hope all goes ok at your GTT. x


----------



## boxxey

good luck


----------



## anna1986

heres a few bump piccies as havent posted any in ages

22 weeks


25 weeks


28 weeks


29 weeks (today)


----------



## rose.

Lovely pics Anna! Your bump is so cute :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow *anna*!!!
You totally look pregnant and awesome. I love it :happydance:


I too am 29 weeks today so that is exciting and I survived the GTT this morning :yipee: Forgot to ask when I'd get the results but the nurse is good about calling so I'm sure I'll get them as soon as they are in her hands. With Christmas next week, I doubt I'll know anything before end of next week. I could not sleep half the night - I was tossing and turning with stressing over the test; I was worried about sleeping through my alarm and remembering not to eat and to drink the thing at the right time...I worked myself into pretty much an anxiety attack, had to wake DH up and it took him 45 min to calm me down :dohh: How crazy is that??? Over the stinkin' GTT...these hormones are really messing with my sanity these days...

Here is my pic I took on Tuesday night and just finally got to upload - I hate that I can't upload pics on here from my iPhone directly!!! I'm hardly on here on my desktop. I'll attach a front shot too as I think my bump looks cuter from the front :flower:
 



Attached Files:







29w_side.jpg
File size: 153.6 KB
Views: 3









29w_front.jpg
File size: 166.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bkay77

Cute bumps everyone! 

I passed my GD test with a 118 (yay!), but they found out Im anemic again. I was with my son, so I know the drill, its just disappointing. I hate taking those iron pills and the risks at delivery arent the best.... It does explain why Ive been feeling the way I do though, I should have suspected it. 

I also caught the really bad cold my kids had all last week. Without my precious Dayquil/Nyquil I feel like Im on my deathbed :(

Good news is baby girl (who's still nameless) is finally head down!! (cant remember if I told you ladies yet) So Im super excited about that. She was weighing around 3 pounds at my 28 week sono and looking perfect!! :happydance:

Happy Holidays March Mommies!


----------



## starzz

hi March ladies!
just dropping in to say hi (been MIA for a while, i always forget this thread is here and not in 3rd tri)
30 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how quick it's going now
hope everyone is doing well and merry early Christmas!!!


----------



## anna1986

thanks all.

Well this next week im going to end up looking like a pin cushion.
Today i have my whooping couch vaccine, then next thurs i have my 1st lot of steriod injections followed but a 2nd lot on the friday morning! ouchies! i hate needles!


----------



## rose.

Wow mrs chezek your bump loOks fab, you've really popped Out since your last pics :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing


----------



## anna1986

kraftykoala said:


> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing

oh no! i only just passed mine. do u know what your reading was? my blood sugar level was 7.4 cut off is 7.8.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that Krafty, hopefully you can keep it controlled by diet rather than needing insulin. My mum had GD with all of us and managed it with diet, she was so healthy by the time we all arrived!


----------



## Kte

:hugs: kraftykoala :flower: sorry you didn't pass the test but at least it's been picked up and things can be sorted. 

I'm intrigued about what mine will be, I hope I pass because whenever I eat fruit or veg with bubs I bloat and go all crampy. I'm trying to find alternative snacks but can't eat nuts as oh is allergic so we have to be cautious due to his allergy. So it leaves bread sticks and cereal. I'd love fruit etc but its too painful :dohh:


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: Krafty, so sorry you failed and sorry for the bad timing.. right before Christmas!!! I hope they can give you lots of information and help you to cope with the changes. Remember, it is typically really well managed, especially since they are catching it now. :hugs:


----------



## paula181

Does everyone get the GTT test as my midwife hasnt mentioned anything so I am not sure whether I should mention it to her.

I had a poo 28 week appointment the midwife said that I was measuring 26 weeks, but she measured diagonally :wacko: and she said that his heart rate was a little high at 1st then said he was fine. Also she said that I had a trace of Protein in my pee, and then tried scaring me by mentioning Pre-eclampsia.
Then when my OH came into the room and I mentioned it to him she said I was worrying and that baby was fine. :growlmad: She isnt going to send me for anymore tests though so think she was being over cautious.
I am not getting too worked up as my Dr did all the relevant checks less then a week ago and baby was fine had no Protein in urine and my bloods came back normal.
So surely it wouldnt have changed in less then 5-6 days?!

Oh well at least its a perfect excuse for me to pay and get a 4d scan :dance:

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I measured 5 weeks ahead at my 28 week app, so I guess we both had poo appointments. I didn't get sent for further tests either though. Guess I'll wait for the consultant at 32 weeks and see what he says!!


----------



## rose.

I also had protein in my urine at my appointment but my midwife didn't seem bothered and isn't even seeing me until the end of jan! Thought she would be more bothered but apparently not.


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that krafty... It's good you know though as at least they can keep an eye on you and baby and make sure you're safe. Rubbish timing right before Xmas though! :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

anna1986 said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing
> 
> oh no! i only just passed mine. do u know what your reading was? my blood sugar level was 7.4 cut off is 7.8.Click to expand...

7.9, they wanted it to be 7.7 or under. I feel a bit robbed lol.


----------



## Stelly

Kraftykoala- did they do the one hour GTT or the 3 hour? Here if you fail the one hour- they bump you to doing the 3 hour test... only if you fail the 3 hour are you officially classed as having gestational diabetes, dunno if it's different for the folks in the UK though? Sorry to hear though :hugs:

I can't believe Christmas is right around the corner!!! I feel like things are going to fly by so quickly with the holidays then BAM! We will all be having babies shortly after lol weeeeird.


----------



## kraftykoala

Stelly said:


> Kraftykoala- did they do the one hour GTT or the 3 hour? Here if you fail the one hour- they bump you to doing the 3 hour test... only if you fail the 3 hour are you officially classed as having gestational diabetes, dunno if it's different for the folks in the UK though? Sorry to hear though :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe Christmas is right around the corner!!! I feel like things are going to fly by so quickly with the holidays then BAM! We will all be having babies shortly after lol weeeeird.

I failed the 3 hour so gestational diabetes it is. Oh well, at least it's being monitored and hopefully I can manage it without medication :)


----------



## anna1986

kraftykoala said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing
> 
> oh no! i only just passed mine. do u know what your reading was? my blood sugar level was 7.4 cut off is 7.8.Click to expand...
> 
> 7.9, they wanted it to be 7.7 or under. I feel a bit robbed lol.Click to expand...

Oh thats a bit rubbish :( what did they say at the clinic? X


----------



## kraftykoala

I saw the diabetes midwife and she was lovely, gave me a blood sugar reader thingy, a food diary and explained about managing it through diet. I have to check my blood sugar 4 times a day, after fasting so before brekkie, then 2 hours after brekkie, 2 hours after lunch and 2 hours after dinner. The readings need to be less than 5.5 after fasting, and less than 7.0 after meals. 

Started tonight and measured 2 hours after sausage casserole and it was 5.0 so going ok so far!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh krafty I'm sorry you failed the test :hugs: atleast the diabetes midwife was really good!! Sure you will do fine managing it through diet


----------



## Amy_T

paula181 said:


> Does everyone get the GTT test as my midwife hasnt mentioned anything so I am not sure whether I should mention it to her.
> 
> I had a poo 28 week appointment the midwife said that I was measuring 26 weeks, but she measured diagonally :wacko: and she said that his heart rate was a little high at 1st then said he was fine. Also she said that I had a trace of Protein in my pee, and then tried scaring me by mentioning Pre-eclampsia.
> Then when my OH came into the room and I mentioned it to him she said I was worrying and that baby was fine. :growlmad: She isnt going to send me for anymore tests though so think she was being over cautious.
> I am not getting too worked up as my Dr did all the relevant checks less then a week ago and baby was fine had no Protein in urine and my bloods came back normal.
> So surely it wouldnt have changed in less then 5-6 days?!
> 
> Oh well at least its a perfect excuse for me to pay and get a 4d scan :dance:
> 
> xx

It's not standard practice in the UK for every woman to have the GTT, its only done if you have risk factors for gestational diabetes (obesity etc) or if risks develop during your pregnancy. They will tell you if they think its necessary. 

Try not to worry about the measurements, a lot of the time they're not accurate and don't meant much. I think sometimes midwives come out with things without realising that they may panic the mum!


----------



## rose.

Went for my 4d scan today and unfortunately the cord was right in the way so we couldn't see anything :( got to wait until January 6th to go back! I'm so disappointed. We did see Alfie do a little dance though and saw his hands quite close up so at least it was something. Never mind!


----------



## skeet9924

that sucks rose! hopefully on the 6th he's more cooperative. I really hope i get one more scan before the baby is due... I might ask my ob for one. when i found out the sex of our lo my oh wasnt there so i asked them to write it on a piece of paper so i could see it with him...now I'm all nervous because i havent see the boy bits for myself lol


----------



## rose.

Yeah luckily the one thing the sonographer was able to see today was his boy bits! So he hasn't changed since the last scan ;) was reassuring just to check for a second time. I also didn't see the boy bits at my 20 week scan but she pointed them out today and they were definitely there!!


----------



## skeet9924

thats great news!!!


----------



## JBeansprout

Just found this group! I'm due march 12th :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry about the GD news *krafty* but as everyone's already said, at least it's been caught and so it should be manageable. Sounds like you're in good hands!! :hugs:

I got my GTT results yesterday and I passed. No anemia either so so far so good. However I had SO much sugar today at our holiday cookie party and there's so much more sweets left in the house that perhaps I should have the doc retest me after the new year!!! :dohh:

I'm so tired! Haven't slept well in a couple days and been running around too much - my throat is hoarse and I had a tiny cough the last two days so I'm upping my vit C and liquids and taking it easy tomorrow. Don't want to be sick for Christmas!!!!!

*Rose* - sorry about the cord messing with your scan :nope: and that you have to wait until the 6th but at least you got the gender affirmation!!! :hugs:

Well, I'm off to bed...I'm shattered! :hug: to all! Especially those with poo appointments this past week!!*


----------



## heaveneats

Hi girls, here is a bump pic I took on my phone so quality isn't great but at least I can show u guys!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121223-00057.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome jbeansprout :wave:

I don't know what my little man was doing last night but he would not keep still! He had me awake for a good couple of hours in the early hours with what felt like barrel rolls and huge kicks :dohh: I'm so so tired this morning, praying for a better nights sleep tonight and I have to get the rest of the kids stuff wrapped tonight before bed too. I'm determined not to have anything left to do tomorrow night so we can just relax and have a nice evening together :)


----------



## rose.

Welcome jbeansprout :)

Lovely bump heaven, it's so neat!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey all :hi: I'v been lurking for ages lol i think its about time i actually said hey again lol 

Hope all you ladies are well today! xx


----------



## rose.

Hey seths mummy how are you? :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi sethsmummy :wave:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey i am good thank you :) silly sore hips but ok apart from that. How are you ladies doing? xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Same as you hun, sore hips and the little man kept me up most of the night barrel rolling last night, but apart from that can't really complain.

Getting impatient to me the little fella now though and still have 10 weeks to go!


----------



## skeet9924

I must admit I think I've been really lucky with my hips so far.. Even my friend that is 2 weeks ahead of me has been complaining of her hips.. Mine have yet to bother me.. My oh contributes it to my "wide base" :haha: I've been feeling really good actually just starting to get tired a lot again. I'm looking forward to having my 2 weeks off and being able to nap when ever I feel tired.. I want to get as much sleep in now while I can!! 

Today I'm going out to finish my Xmas shopping .. I know it's a bit late but we had a winter storm Friday night that lead to the roads being really icy right into yesterday.. So last minute shopping it is!! 

I hope everyone else has a very enjoyable Christmas!!!


----------



## rose.

Yeah I've had the same thing with hips! Some days it's worse than others so I just make the most of the good days and try not to aggravate them too much when they're bad.

Just did my Christmas food shop, thankfully it wasn't as bad as I imagined and I'm home in one piece! Didn't actually need that much as we are going to my mums on Christmas day. Just had to get a few essentials and treats for us at home, and a couple of last minute presents which I'd forgotten!


----------



## sethsmummy

lol sounds similar to me.. turning every 30 minutes at night plus lil guy getting comfy in there. top it up with ds1 not flaking out till midnight lol. I went to get a few bits today and you would think the shops were shutting for weeks not days :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

We did our food yesterday and tbh you'd think we were going into a nuclear winter the amount of people with huge trolleys full of food in tesco :haha: 

We managed to be out relatively quickly in one piece, even with all the kids in tow. Mostly thanks I have to say to the fact that we can now 'scan and shop' in our tesco. I love it especially with the kids, packing your bags as you go and having no queue at the checkout is fab. Just the wrapping to finish tonight now!


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm heading out for some last minute shopping myself soon. I didn't get much good sleep last night cause of my hip too :cry: Every time I turned to my left side, it would hurt and if I turned right, bean would kick like crazy! PLUS, every time I actually fell asleep on either side, I'd wake up soon after with a numb hand - the one on the side I was sleeping on! SO it was a bit of a rough night and I feel a bit of cold coming on so all in all I'm feeling a bit under the weather. But not letting it stop me from being in the Christmas spirit! SO excited for the next few days :happydance:

Good luck tying loose ends girls!!! I certainly need a lot of luck to get everything done in the next few hours :winkwink:


----------



## rose.

I am so excited about the next few days too :) I started my christmas baking today, made some Christmas cookies, they just need icing. Then tomorrow it's mini quiches and Christmas cupcakes. And got lots of wrapping to do tomorrow too :) a nice Christmassy day!!


----------



## Kte

Thankfully oh is doing the cooking around here for Christmas, it would just knock me out. Can't believe how tired I get from doing simple tasks, then again I have little miss is full of beans, worried I'm only going to get tireder now! Looking forward to a long break!


----------



## skeet9924

Is anyone else hating wrapping with the bump in the way? I find since my lo likes to sit with its bum pushing out my stomach gets sore when I lean forwards too much !! I've been trying to do it in short bursts but looks like today I'm going to actually have to sit myself down and get it all done!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Exactly that skeet, normally I like to do the wrapping but this bump is definitely making it very uncomfortable, hence needing DH to help this year. He doesn't enjoy wrapping at all and so I normally would just get it done, but I can't :( with him feeling poorly and almost putting his back out with all the coughing, tonight could be interesting!


----------



## rose.

I didn't even think about the bump getting in the way of wrapping! Usually I sit on the floor but I'm going to bring the presents down and sit at the dining table, hopefully that way I won't be bent over too much. Hope I manage it as my husband is useless at wrapping and will just say 'what's the point in wrapping it, just put it in a plastic bag!'


----------



## sethsmummy

sounds like you guys have lots of wrapping left to do!! Good luck.. i got mine all done and out the way as i bought things. I cant really say my bump got in the way since im a big lady anyway so im used to there being something in the way :haha:

baby_maybe whats that scan and shop??

xx


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies 
I just came across stelly's thread... :cloud9: <3
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1627435-stellys.html


----------



## baby_maybe

Sethsmummy - we have these handsets in our store now that you collect when you go in and then you scan your own shopping as you go, which means you can pack as you go too :) When you're done you go to the till area (looks just like the self serve ones, but slightly different) and you scan a barcode at the till to say you're finished and then you can pay, simple :)

Sharn - thanks for the link to stellys thread, can't believe a march lady has a baby already!

AFM - I'm hurting all over and completely shattered, but the wrapping is done :happydance: which means I can enjoy tomorrow knowing everything is ready for the big day :)


----------



## Stelly

Thanks for linking the thread Sharnw! Bit behind on the updating but, yes- our little man is here! Much earlier than expected but he's doing awesome !


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations stelly <3


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Stelly, he is adorable!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks for sharing that link sharn!!!

Here is an update bump pic for me!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 5.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









2428 weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Stelly! What an amazing surprise early Christmas present!

Baby didn't want me to sleep last night! I just couldn't get comfortable and every time I settled a bit I'd get kicked or he/she would start rolling around!

Possibly off to Mothercare later. I have a random spare part with my travel system and can't figure out where it goes! Going to take it along and check out the one in the store to see if I can figure out where it goes!

My mother-in-law arrived on Sat - she is staying with us for a week. She hasn't seen me since 12 weeks so was surprised at my bump (she doesn't do computers etc so hasn't seen any bump photos). My husband is working so a trip to Mothercare gives us something to do. 

Hope everyone is well :xmas3:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats stelly :)

Have fun at mothercare Lou :)

Great bump skeet :thumbup:

AFM - I'm paying for getting the wrapping out of the way.... My hips are agony this morning :dohh: maybe feet up for a bit this morning will help, I hope so we're off out in a bit! 

Oh and merry christmas everyone :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas9:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations stelly what wonderful news right before Christmas :) glad you are both doing well!

Skeet, you look fab that bump has definitely popped in the last few weeks!

I've just pretty much finished my wrapping :) thankfully got a bit of respite from the hips today despite an awful night last night - I just couldn't get comfy and they were so painful. Going to do some Christmas baking and chill out for the rest of the day!

Happy Christmas Eve everyone :)


----------



## rose.

My 28 and a half week Christmas bump...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/42D32D07-CB63-4FC6-956C-3191D1029AF0-695-0000003B850A4CD3.jpg


----------



## paula181

Merry Christmas to you all, hope you have a fab day :xmas9::xmas6:

xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Stelly!

hope all of you ladies have a good day today and have a really good christmas xx


----------



## skeet9924

Lovely bump rose!!!

My friend just had her baby last night :happydance: she was told a girl at her scan and had a little boy!!! Makes me want another scan or a 3d one!!! She is totally thrilled but in shock!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## boxxey

congrats Stelly.....glad that your wee man is doing so well......How many weeks were you?


----------



## rose.

Wow skeet what a surprise for your friend!! I think it is quite unusual for them to get it wrong. Had she bought a lot of stuff already?


----------



## skeet9924

Yup!! She was fully prepared for a girl lol


----------



## AmyB1978

I get ultrasounds every 4 weeks to monitor baby because of some health complications and I keep making them check/show me her girl parts for that very reason!!!


----------



## rose.

Oh no!! What a shock!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww the poor thing, I bet that was a bit of a shock!

I still think this LO will pop out a girl, not sure why I mean they've never been wrong before. I guess it's because , for me at least, it was so unexpected that they said boy!

If he does end up being a she, she will end up being in blue clothes for a while :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Ladies!

So my lil cold is now a not so lil flu :nope: I'm totally bummed out to be sick over Christmas! But nuttin' I can do at this point. Any good tips for preg friendly cough relief? The baby's been kicking a lot too so I hope she's ok...I don't seem to have a fever. I assume there's no need to call my doc? What do you all think?

I knew I shouldn't have gotten the flu jab! I never get the flu and here I am :dohh:

Lovely bump pics!!!! :hugs:

And congrats Stelly! Glad everything went well and Sol is doing great!


----------



## rose.

Oh no, hope you feel better soon! I'd call the doctor and see what they recommend, if its just caused by the jab I'm sure it's not dangerous to you or baby but I think it's worth calling just to check. I know loads of people who've been I'll with flu symptoms after having the jab so I'm very glad I didn't get it. 

Hope you still have a great Christmas anyway


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Haha! We had a super hard time finding out the sex of baby boy. Everytime we went his legs were crossed so tightly together that it was nearly impossible to see anything, and that was further complicated by his cord being between his legs. Were told, though, that he's a boy most likely because the cord was between the legs and it still looked like a boy! Doc said a lot of times when the cord is between the legs it makes the three-fold girl appearance, so about once a month he'll surprise people and tell them it's actually a boy!

All my wives tales said girl, I'm carrying high (high enough to be kicked in the boob--that's pleasant). The only thing that said boy was the chinese calendar! I can't say I'd be too surprised, even now and with everything done for his nursery and everything, if he actually ends up being a girl lol! We are going for a 3D ultrasound next month so I'll have them make absolutely sure at this one!!


----------



## baby_maybe

We actually got a really good look at our boys parts and I still doubt what I saw :dohh:

Mrs c - I'm sorry you're ill right at xmas, I didn't have the flu jab either and everyone in my house seems to have been ill except me! And I thought it was me that was supposed to have a rubbish immune system at the moment!


----------



## anna1986

Merry christmas everyone. Have a fab day xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Merry Christmas to all my March Mama friends!


----------



## sportysgirl

Merry Christmas to you all! Have a lovely day thinking of you all. :kiss:


----------



## baby_maybe

Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## Stelly

Merry Christmas March Momma's!


----------



## skeet9924

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

Ms. Chez - here is a list of the things my ob said were ok to take while preg-
Benedryl
Sudafed
Robitussum dm
Tylenol 
Halls


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to share my 30 week Christmas bump pictures!

Hope you are all having a fabulous Christmas!

:xmas16::xmas6:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0181 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0183.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby_bray

Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone is well! Spending the holidays with my family in Maine and got exactly what I wanted. Minutes after we finished opening gifts snow began to fall <3 Just half an inch or so. Just enough to cover the ground. So beautiful :xmas8::xmas9:


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya can i join, i'm due March 24th


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome Little Steph!


----------



## littlesteph

thank you :)


----------



## rose.

Happy Christmas everyone :) hope you've all had a good day!


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome littlesteph and merry christmas :)


----------



## littlesteph

thank you and merry christmas to you :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Merry Christmas to all my March Mommas!!! :hug:

I'm feeling a bit better today so that's nice. Excited for dinner and presents with the fam tonight! Hope my energy stays up.


----------



## sharnw

*Merry Christmas*
:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:

(xmas was yesterday for me in Aus lol. 

Have a lovely day/night ladies x


----------



## Kte

:xmas9::xmas8::xmas6::xmas23:

Happy Christmas :)


----------



## Kte

littlesteph said:


> Hiya can i join, i'm due March 24th

:hi: hello, welcome :flower: we share our due date :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies i hope you all enjoyed christmas!! xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Morning March Mummies!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I had a great day with my husband, Mum, Dad, brother and mother-in-law.

Today we are supposed to be going across London to have Boxing Day at my mum and dads but the tube strike has gone ahead and we can't get there! Looks like a day at home for us.

Might check out the sales but the shops were busy on Monday and I hated it as I kept being bumped. I'll probably end up coming home after one shop!


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone... Hope you all had a fab Christmas 

I don't post much but always read what you're all up to etc. 

I'm doing ok, very achy though so hoping that doesn't get too much worse. I have a scan tomorrow.... It's a precaution as at this gestation with my last pregnancy my daughter was found to have something called hydrops which is potentially fatal. She was ok eventually (weekly scans at specialist hospital and induced there early, went to NICU etc) but they are keeping an extra eye on me this time. I'm looking forward to seeing her again but a little scared for obvious reasons. X


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Amy :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

GL at your scan Amy

Afm, GTT test for me. Wish me luck lol


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Amy and Sharn


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck Amy and sharn!!


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck today girls :)

I hope everyone is ok this morning. I had another awful night sleep with my hips killing and then my knee decided to join in. Bonus though my DS slept till 8:45 and only woke because the phone went. I'v got the docs and midwife today, get my whooping cough jag in one arm.. and then have to get full blood works drawn from the other one... ooo im going to have dead arms later on!

Im kind of excited too.. ordered a load of stuff for baby from M&S and its coming today.. just hope its before i go out xxx


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :) 
I was so sick half hour after the drink..
My midwife put me in 1 of the bedrooms to lay down, watch tv and drink water over the next 3 hours and had sanwiches and a juice after the tests were done. Omg, the drink was swwweeeet lol

Sethsmummy, hope your sleep is better tonight :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun. I hope so too.... when do you get your results through for the GTT? xx


----------



## Amy_T

All perfect at scan  

Hope everyone else is good. 

Next appointment for GTT in couple of weeks. X


----------



## Kte

Glad scan & gtt went well :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad everything went well at your scan Amy :)

AFM - I'm struggling today, feel very emotional. I think I need a good cry but I don't like to in front of the girls as they don't really understand that it's just crying and doesn't really mean anything! I'm not sleeping well at all anymore and I think that lack of sleep is taking its toll, although I don't really feel tired enough to nap in the daytime, weird! My hips hurt almost all the time, but the only way I can sit without almost suffocating because he's so high is to have my legs parted and that makes the pain when I stand up even worse. Ugh I'm just a mess, feeling very sorry for myself and just about ready to be done with this pregnancy, although kind of don't want it to because it's the last time im doing this :( Also I've had preemies before and I obviously want to keep him in at least until I know he'll be able to come home with me and not have a stay in the nicu. It daft really, I have an incompetent cervix which has been stitched since week 15 and I spent the whole of first and second tri worrying that I might have him early and now I'm trying to wish the time away so he can out! Gah!!


----------



## Lou1234

Glad the scan and gtt went well ladies.

Last night I had 3 things competing in keeping me awake. A headache, heartburn and baby! I ended up getting back up, taking a tablet and a gaviscon and just waiting for them to kick in before going back to bed.

I've slept really badly this week. I'm hoping once I'm back at work and in my normal routine I'll sleep better.


----------



## anna1986

Hi all
Hope ur all doing good
I had my 1st lot of steriods today OMG tey sting like crazy ouchies! Got next lot in the morning. 
Little mans. Movement have slowed right down so worrying me like crazy again. Am goin to monitor over night n may ring in the morning if m concerned. Hes still wriggling but no where near as much as usual :(
Got my double buggy comin tomorow :) so excited!


----------



## rose.

Anna I seem to find that Alfie has some really busy days and then some days of hardly moving at all. It's really hard not to worry! I haven't been in to the hospital yet but I always wonder whether maybe I should be. Luckily the last few days he's been really active so I haven't had to worry too much. Hope your little one gets his dance on again so you can stop worrying!


----------



## rose.

WOO I'm finally something different to an eggplant!


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> WOO I'm finally something different to an eggplant!

i thought the same hun lol i hate when it sticks on the same thing for a few weeks x


----------



## rose.

Me too, boring!! I've read that we will be keeping the same fruits for a couple of weeks from now on though, so looks like squash is here to stay for a while too.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :)

I find out results for GTT in a couple of days. X


----------



## rose.

Good luck Sharn! Hope the results come back ok


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey everyone! Got my GTT results today, all looks normal :) We had a 3d scan yesterday, I'll try to post some pics later. Little miss was not very cooperative and had both legs and both hands over her face for most of the time, unfortunately, but we eventually got her to move and got a good peek at her little face. She looks a little like her big brother, though definitely different lips. :cloud9:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks rose :)

MrsAj, glad your results came back good. Naawww little cheeky bubba for hiding her tiny little face hehehe how cute :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

Just popping by for a quick hello. Glad everyone's tests and scans are looking good :happydance: Looking forward to those pics Mrs AJ :baby:

AFM, I finally went in to see my doctor this morning and he heard some rustling in my lungs which is a first sign of bronchitis so I've been put on antibiotics :cry: I'm so sad as I hate taking such things while pregnant but I know it's what is best in the long run. This "cold" started on Saturday and just seems to be getting worse and worse so something had to be done. I just hope that there truly won't be any side effects or it will kill me to know I've hurt my bean somehow. I also saw a new chiropractor today that my doc recommended as my hip is pretty much awful right now and that combined with the restless legs and the congestion and coughing is keeping me up all night. Probably the main reason I'm not getting any better!

It definitely doesn't help to have 9 guests staying with us (DH's whole family is in town until Monday) and me being sick all through Christmas kind of put a damper on everything. I just feel bad ruining their time as everyone feels bad going out and leaving me behind. I wish I could just say no, no, please leave...I want some alone time :winkwink: So in all the politeness I think we're all suffering a bit! Anyway, I just hope this antibiotic helps and I get better soon...and that this new chiropractor proves useful in my getting some more sleep!!!

Hope everyone is having a good week! I'll try to come by more often now that I'm feeling slightly better.
:hug:


----------



## sharnw

MrsChez, Ohh noo. hope you feel better quick :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: mrs c,I hope you feel better soon. I have all of those things minus the bronchitis!


----------



## Lou1234

Expect the squash to last a while. I'm 31 weeks today and I'm still a squash!


----------



## Kte

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just popping by for a quick hello. Glad everyone's tests and scans are looking good :happydance: Looking forward to those pics Mrs AJ :baby:
> 
> AFM, I finally went in to see my doctor this morning and he heard some rustling in my lungs which is a first sign of bronchitis so I've been put on antibiotics :cry: I'm so sad as I hate taking such things while pregnant but I know it's what is best in the long run. This "cold" started on Saturday and just seems to be getting worse and worse so something had to be done. I just hope that there truly won't be any side effects or it will kill me to know I've hurt my bean somehow. I also saw a new chiropractor today that my doc recommended as my hip is pretty much awful right now and that combined with the restless legs and the congestion and coughing is keeping me up all night. Probably the main reason I'm not getting any better!
> 
> It definitely doesn't help to have 9 guests staying with us (DH's whole family is in town until Monday) and me being sick all through Christmas kind of put a damper on everything. I just feel bad ruining their time as everyone feels bad going out and leaving me behind. I wish I could just say no, no, please leave...I want some alone time :winkwink: So in all the politeness I think we're all suffering a bit! Anyway, I just hope this antibiotic helps and I get better soon...and that this new chiropractor proves useful in my getting some more sleep!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week! I'll try to come by more often now that I'm feeling slightly better.
> :hug:

Hope you feel better soon :flower: before I realised I was pregnant I had a nasty bout of tonsillitis and was on pencillin. Once I realised I was really upset but spoke to a midwife friend, she said its natural to worry but it really is better sometimes to have these things than not and baby should be fine, its a small controlled dosage in the grand scheme of things, its better for you to be well with such an illness x


----------



## rose.

Congrats mrs aj :) glad the scan went well too, can't wait to see the pics!

Mrs chezek hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## bkay77

MrsChezek said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just popping by for a quick hello. Glad everyone's tests and scans are looking good :happydance: Looking forward to those pics Mrs AJ :baby:
> 
> AFM, I finally went in to see my doctor this morning and he heard some rustling in my lungs which is a first sign of bronchitis so I've been put on antibiotics :cry: I'm so sad as I hate taking such things while pregnant but I know it's what is best in the long run. This "cold" started on Saturday and just seems to be getting worse and worse so something had to be done. I just hope that there truly won't be any side effects or it will kill me to know I've hurt my bean somehow. I also saw a new chiropractor today that my doc recommended as my hip is pretty much awful right now and that combined with the restless legs and the congestion and coughing is keeping me up all night. Probably the main reason I'm not getting any better!
> 
> It definitely doesn't help to have 9 guests staying with us (DH's whole family is in town until Monday) and me being sick all through Christmas kind of put a damper on everything. I just feel bad ruining their time as everyone feels bad going out and leaving me behind. I wish I could just say no, no, please leave...I want some alone time :winkwink: So in all the politeness I think we're all suffering a bit! Anyway, I just hope this antibiotic helps and I get better soon...and that this new chiropractor proves useful in my getting some more sleep!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week! I'll try to come by more often now that I'm feeling slightly better.
> :hug:

I know how you feel. I tested positive for the flu last week and have felt like death for the last 13 days. All I had been taking is Tylenol out of fear for the baby, and tylenol does absolutely nothing for cough/stuffy nose. I finally caved in yesterday and took some Robitussin DM for my cough. My OB decided to put me on a z-pack to rule out a secondary infection like bronchitis or pneumonia since Ive been sick for so long. I try not to take anything while pregnant, but she assures me the baby will be fine. Im on day 2, and fingers crossed it works. 

I hope you feel better soon! It sucks being 8 months pregnant and sick on top of it all.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope your feeling better soon,Mrs Chezek make sure you rest! :kiss:


----------



## MissPiggy

told by the midwife today, that i need to take it easy or im gonna induce pre-term labor! 
fab, how am i suppose to take it easy with a 2 1/2 year old lol?! 
tell you something though, i hurt like a mother**** lol xxxx


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies! i have such exciting news! my brother and his wife just had their first baby last night, i'm an auntie :) it was so exciting holding that little boomba, so tiny makes me so excited that soon i will be holding my little emma!

she had a very speedy delivery it was only 2 hours and he was 9 pounds 7 ounces!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations heaven that's great news! Hope I have a labour like that!!


----------



## Kte

congrats heavenets :flower:

misspiggy :hugs: hope somehow you find time to relax a bit more but i know what you mean, my little 3yr old wears me out just watching her play let alone doing things for / with her! x


----------



## sethsmummy

ladies.. have any of you had your whooping cough jag then felt like crap?? my arm seriously kills and i feel serioulsy sick... been running to the toilet and either being constipated or the other extreme and this morning for a cracking head ache to go with it!


----------



## baby_maybe

No haven't had it yet, I've got a letter from the docs asking me to book in for it though. Sorry you're feeling so rough from it hun :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

well so far iv found no one else with the symptoms im having (apart from the sore arm) so looks like im just getting a darn bug.. i hope its not novovirus or something like that :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I hope not hun, that's so prevalent at the moment and not nice either :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah my mum had it just before christmas.. and she was still a little rough christmas day.. so im wondering whether she was still infectious and passed it on :( Thankfully the head ache has gone so I am feeling a little better now :) x


----------



## boxxey

I always feel sick so I never know if it is the flu or just my morning sickness :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Thank you ALL for your well wishes! I am feeling much better today so that is good :flower:



bkay77 said:


> I know how you feel. I tested positive for the flu last week and have felt like death for the last 13 days. All I had been taking is Tylenol out of fear for the baby, and tylenol does absolutely nothing for cough/stuffy nose. I finally caved in yesterday and took some Robitussin DM for my cough. My OB decided to put me on a z-pack to rule out a secondary infection like bronchitis or pneumonia since Ive been sick for so long. I try not to take anything while pregnant, but she assures me the baby will be fine. Im on day 2, and fingers crossed it works.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! It sucks being 8 months pregnant and sick on top of it all.

My doc put me on Zpack too and I read online that it's "as safe as Tylenol" so I guess we're alright. It does suck to be feeling crap AND pregnant...especially over the holidays!!!!



sethsmummy said:


> well so far iv found no one else with the symptoms im having (apart from the sore arm) so looks like im just getting a darn bug.. i hope its not novovirus or something like that :(

I hope it's just a small cold although the cold I got was killer and I ended up with bronchitis! My doc said that colds and flus right now are going strong and that tons of people are very sick :nope:


SO, as I've said in my earlier post, I tried a new chiropractor my doc recommended on Thursday and saw him again yesterday and my hip is MUCH better. Still not painfree but much more manageable. I also caved in and drank some tonic water last night for my restless leg syndrome so I *finally* got some sleep last night. :yippee: Since the research on quininine is all over the place, mainly saying the pill form of it is bad but the amount in tonic water is ok, I'm not planning to rely on tonic water every night but I know that a good night's rest was what I really needed and I think it is why I feel much better today. Bronchitis and sleeping 3 hours a night just don't go hand in hand!

Hope you all are staying warm and staying well :hug:


----------



## rose.

Glad you got a better nights sleep mrs chezek!

I ordered my birthing ball tonight, so hoping that once it arrives I can spend some time bouncing around to ease my hips. We rearranged the living room today so I've got plenty of space to sit on it in front of the tv. Going to try and spend as much time as possible on it and see if it has a positive effect :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad your feeling a bit better MrsChezek and that you slept well last night.

ATM I am feeling really tiered and very emotional. This acid reflux is getting worse too! But we have been baby shopping today! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Love baby shopping, I got loads of clothes from next online in their sale a few days ago (I had a VIP slot). I had one delivery yesterday and am waiting for another one in the next couple of days.

Still need to get a few more bits and pieces though. All the big stuff is here, but the biggest thing that needs doing is the nursery, it's still tinkerbell! lol

Glad you're feeling better mrs c :)


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe, I also ordered a few cute things for LO to wear :) I didn't have a VIP slot so by the time I went on there a lot of the best stuff was sold out. I got a few things though including an elf suit for next Christmas :) 

I realised the other day how much clothing I already have for Alfie between 0-9 months. I don't have any newborn yet but a lot of it only goes up to 10lbs something, and I was 9 pounds 8 1/2 and my husband is 6ft tall so I am sort of expecting to have a big baby. I will probably get a few things but not go overboard, there's no point in spending lots on clothes he will only wear for a week or two or perhaps not at all!


----------



## baby_maybe

I was lucky to get a VIP slot, they had some cool stuff :) I got a few more bits in up to 10lb and then some for up to 14lb, I also got him two hats for next winter :) I'm thinking up to 10lb will be safe since my last two babies have been 7lb6oz and 8lb11oz. The only thing is that my 7lb baby put on weight a lot slower than my 8lb baby so it's a bit of a guessing game with what of these clothes will still be suitable as we get towards the summer. Also my 7lb baby I had to buy some tiny baby clothes for to start with even though she didn't wear them for long the 10lb stuff was way too big. I haven't bought any this time because I don't think he will be that small, but I'm aware I might need to when he arrives!


----------



## rose.

They sound really good, how do you get a VIP slot? 

Ahh yeah I'm sure you'll be safe with newborn size then! I might end up with a perfectly normal sized baby but I don't know... The Midwifes not said he's big but I looked in the growth chart in my notes and his length is above the line at the moment. I guess it's only an estimation though. I'm guessing I might get bought a few newborn outfits nearer the time so I'm sure ill have enough to get me through :) if he does come out smaller than expected I can always send hubby off to the shops! Or my mum, I'm sure she wouldn't mind as she loves picking things for him already!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :)
Just a quick pop in to say my GTT results came back normal


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations Sharn that's good news!


----------



## baby_maybe

Do you have a next account rose? I think to qualify for a VIP slot you have to have ordered and kept something from the current catalogue. I don't always, but I had to get the kids some clothes so I got the invitation for a VIP slot by email a few days before Xmas :)

Also sometimes with baby clothes and what fits, depends on how long they are as well as how much they weigh! So you might have a really long 8lb baby that only fits in newborn for a week or so or you could have a short 8lb baby that fits in it for a couple of weeks or longer than that! Bit of a guessing game really! lol


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats heaven, that's great! Hope everyone is feeling better :hugs: 

Afm, I fear I may be having a return of ms in the third tri - I've been nauseous on and off the past few days...nothing like I had in first tri, which was awful, but still annoying and I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh no *mrs AJ!* ms sucks :nope: Hope it's short lived :hugs: I've been having nausea every afternoon but it's from the antibiotic...can't wait to be off of it after tomorrow!

I'm feeling much better each day so I'm grateful for that. Hope everyone is having a good Sunday! I'm off to watch the last day of football...my team is not doing so well but I guess I should support them to the end of things :flower: DH and I support teams that are rivals and whichever team did better this season, we agreed would be our bean's team. So I'm a bit bummed that my team let me down!!!! But there's still hope so I'm hanging onto it...DH's team could lose today :winkwink:


----------



## rose.

baby_maybe said:


> Do you have a next account rose? I think to qualify for a VIP slot you have to have ordered and kept something from the current catalogue. I don't always, but I had to get the kids some clothes so I got the invitation for a VIP slot by email a few days before Xmas :)
> 
> Also sometimes with baby clothes and what fits, depends on how long they are as well as how much they weigh! So you might have a really long 8lb baby that only fits in newborn for a week or so or you could have a short 8lb baby that fits in it for a couple of weeks or longer than that! Bit of a guessing game really! lol

Yes I do have an account. I've done a couple of orders recently so hopefully I will get a VIP slot in the next one!

Thanks for the tip on baby clothes. Guess ill just have to wait and see! My SIL is trying for a baby at the moment and some friends of ours might start trying for their second soon I think, so I'm sure ill have someone to give them to if they don't fit :)


----------



## skeet9924

sharn- that is great news!!

ms chez- glad your feeling better!! Who's your team??


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> sharn- that is great news!!
> 
> ms chez- glad your feeling better!! Who's your team??

NY Giants and DH is a big Dallas Cowboys fan - he's from Texas. My Giants played well today so I'm proud of them but it's up to other teams losing in order for them to get into the playoffs at this point so we'll see. I haven't seen the Chicago final score yet and if Chicago moves forward then we're out unfortunately :nope: BUT, if DH's team loses then we'll be even and I'm not sure what will happen in regards to Bean's first team jersey!!!! :dohh: Perhaps we'll pull straws :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi girls,

Have any of you used or are using cloth diapers? DH and I have decided to take that route and I'd love any insight or advice :flower: Trying to figure out which brand to go with and whether to use unfolded, pre-folded, or fitted cloths :wacko: So many little decision in this process!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm planning on using cloth. I'm a newbie at it so I can't offer much advice, but I'm planning on trying a few different brands and types to see what I like the best. 

I currently have 6 Flip covers which I plan on using with prefolds, and I also just bought 4 Fuzzibunz pocket diapers which I think will be easier for DH! I'll probably still with mostly covers and prefolds and pockets. I plan on buying some BumGenius, possibly some Rumparooz (and this is mostly because they have an ADORABLE print that I really want LOL), and then I want to buy some of a cheaper brand as well (Kawaii or Alva, probably). My plan is to have at least 24ish diapers in my stash so I can hopefully wash every other day.


----------



## Kte

I'm not sure but know a few mums that have, I'm sure there is a minefield of helpful advice in the natural parenting section about them. I'm pretty sure from what I have heard seen they are mega addictive and like most clothes its what you prefer and fits best! I'm sure there used to be a swap / try section in there too! :flower:


----------



## iprettii

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've been here.

I went to the ER 2 weeks ago, found out I have Gall Stones which has to be surgically removed after baby girl is born.

Since then I've had 2 gall stone attacks which hurts like HELL!!!

My body is in SO MUCH PAIN. I didn't have any of these pains with my first daughter. I feel heavy on the lower part of my bump, my lower back and my hips hurt. I have yet to sort through my daughters old clothes to see whats in good condition for our new addition, nor have I washed any of the new items that were purchased, I have a feeling I won't be able to do much in these upcoming weeks if I keep feeling as bad as I do now.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the gall stone hun, ouch! :hugs:

I'm just in a lot of pain from my hips and knees, no backache really but my bump is very high still and feels like its pulling me down all the time as well as suffocating me when I'm sitting! I've still got a fair bit to do, not least the nursery, but I can't see myself being in a position physically to manage it before he arrives either. Maybe DH will do it or we can do it together once he's here, he'll be in our room for a while anyway :)


----------



## rose.

Sorry you've been in so much pain ipretti! Try to put your feet up and relax, I'm sure everything will work out in the end and I'm sure there is not as much left to do as you think :)


----------



## Kte

iprettii said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've been here.
> 
> I went to the ER 2 weeks ago, found out I have Gall Stones which has to be surgically removed after baby girl is born.
> 
> Since then I've had 2 gall stone attacks which hurts like HELL!!!
> 
> My body is in SO MUCH PAIN. I didn't have any of these pains with my first daughter. I feel heavy on the lower part of my bump, my lower back and my hips hurt. I have yet to sort through my daughters old clothes to see whats in good condition for our new addition, nor have I washed any of the new items that were purchased, I have a feeling I won't be able to do much in these upcoming weeks if I keep feeling as bad as I do now.

Hope you don't get anymore attacks until the can sort them for you :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

iPretti, sorry for the gallstone attacks, hopefully they can keep it under control, at least, until the baby is born.

Hearing all of you talk about all that still needs to be done and how are you going to manage makes me VERY glad I got started early. Back when I was doing it I felt kind of silly getting things ready... now I am so glad I am not having to tackle all of it!

I have been soooo sick these past few days... we have Cedar allergies here and I am VERY allergic to it so I wasn't sure if it was just bad allergies but I am now pretty convinced that it is allergies combined with a sinus infection and possibly bronchitis... luckily I have an appointment scheduled with my OB today for a regular 2 week check so I am going to talk to her and hopefully she can get me some medicine to help me feel better. I've been off work for the weekend (and now today and tomorrow for the Holiday) But unless I am feeling tons better by Wednesday there is no way I am working. It sucks. 

Hope you are all well and have a wonderful new years eve/day!


----------



## skeet9924

MrsChezek said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> sharn- that is great news!!
> 
> ms chez- glad your feeling better!! Who's your team??
> 
> NY Giants and DH is a big Dallas Cowboys fan - he's from Texas. My Giants played well today so I'm proud of them but it's up to other teams losing in order for them to get into the playoffs at this point so we'll see. I haven't seen the Chicago final score yet and if Chicago moves forward then we're out unfortunately :nope: BUT, if DH's team loses then we'll be even and I'm not sure what will happen in regards to Bean's first team jersey!!!! :dohh: Perhaps we'll pull straws :haha:Click to expand...

LOL lucky for you Romo choked last night as usual when there is pressure!! LOL!! Oh and I have the same issue when it comes to both football and hockey...Oh likes the patriots and I like gb...but the main fight is over hockey!! I like the flyers and Oh likes the leafs. I've agreed to leaf stuff because its easier to get around here, and since they are our home team I do route for them when they are not playing the flyers.

as for cloth diapers I can't remember what brands my friends use as a bunch of them do use the cloth diapers and love them. However all of the friends that i know that use them recomend using normal diapers for the first bit untill baby starts having regular poops. Apparently the new born poops are a pain with the cloth diapers.


----------



## paula181

I am soooo happy I had a 4D Scan yesterday and he is such a little cutie and a chunky monkey :cloud9:
He has such a little boys face and he was so placid and stayed asleep pretty much all the way through the scan, and he cried and yawned once...........and was sucking his lips a lot!! I am over the moon :dance:

xx


----------



## baby_bray

Oh how cute paula181!!! I've really been going back and forth about paying for a 4D scan to sneak a peek and that just makes me lean more towards the "yes" :)


----------



## boxxey

im 28 weeks today :)


----------



## paula181

baby_bray said:


> Oh how cute paula181!!! I've really been going back and forth about paying for a 4D scan to sneak a peek and that just makes me lean more towards the "yes" :)

I highly recommend it, I would go sooner rather then later as they say the best time to have the 4D scan is around the 28 week mark. They told me I was on the cusp of being able to have the scan.

I am sooooo glad I did though, it truly is amazing peeking into their own lil world :cloud9:

xx


----------



## skeet9924

They cry when they are in the womb?? I guess that makes sense but it sounds strange lol


----------



## paula181

I know yeah it was a little disturbing seeing it, it's not one of the nicest pics I got its a bit creepy haha

Xx


----------



## Kte

Aww very sweet tho, odd about the, crying!

Baby is being a monkey today, they have been very active during the night the past two nights but last night not so much, or today, I have had the odd kick or movements but I keep prodding to get them going. Hate it when they are so quiet :nope:


----------



## baby_bray

Ack! Abby's been poking upwards at the right side of my ribcage the last half hour or so and it is SOOO weird! She's started doing it about once a day, but never for this long! I wouldn't necessarily say it's "painful" but it's a little jolt and just feels bizarre! I want to hold my torso all lopsided to try and keep her away! SOO WEIRD


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily hasn't done it for a few days but there were several days in a row (always when I was at work, oddly enough) where it felt like she was "tickling" my ribs... it wasn't really a tickle... wasn't really painful... but was a wiggling up "Just under my ribs" that definitely got my attention!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh the rib pokes make me cringe! My LO actually popped something (I'm presuming a foot) from out behind a rib the other day, it felt horrible! :haha:


----------



## baby_bray

AmyB1978 said:


> Emily hasn't done it for a few days but there were several days in a row (always when I was at work, oddly enough) where it felt like she was "tickling" my ribs... it wasn't really a tickle... wasn't really painful... but was a wiggling up "Just under my ribs" that definitely got my attention!

That's a good way to put it. It really is "just enough to get my attention", lol. It's just *strange* feeling! All the rolling and poking has felt so second nature and I've never felt twice about any of it....but it feels like she's trying to grab ahold of my bottom rib! My poor co-workers laugh because it sort of makes me jump and I'm sure my eyes get huge when she does it LOL


----------



## anna1986

Hi all
Just thought id wish everyone a happy new year!

Am finally ll ready for my little man now. My double buggy n car seat came today. :)
Have washed all his clothes n ironed half of them ( need to do the rest) i forgot how tiny newborn bit are.
I think i have far too much though he probably has enough outfits for about 3 weeks without me washing any lol! 
Nutsery is getting there :) set the cot up tonight n just need to potter about in there sorting drawers etc.
Oh n am packing my hospital bag tomorow too.
Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## sharnw

&#9733;&#8944;&#8945;&#9734;&#8944;&#8945;&#9733;&#8944;&#8945;&#9734;&#8944;&#8945;&#9733;*Happy New year everyone*&#9733;&#8944;&#8945;&#9734;&#8944;&#8945;&#9733;&#8944;&#8945;&#9734;&#8944;&#8945;&#9733;


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy new year sharn :)

Anna - not as well as you! lol I still have to sort the nursery, I'm done on clothes though and he has far too many already! I still need to wash them though. I do however ave my car seat, base and pram as well as a crib for our room. Need to sort out swapping the cot for one the right colour still and some painting needs doing in his room. Haven't even thought about my hospital bag yet, but I better get on it soon because my stitch should be coming out in about 5 weeks time and I suppose (although I'm not holding my breath!) that he could come an time after that. He'll probably end up overdue like my last two though :haha:


----------



## rose.

Lovely clear scan pic Paula - I'm hoping my next scan goes as well on saturday! We've already had a bad one with cord hands and feet in the way so hoping he's moved position this time :)


----------



## Kte

No nursery to sort here, eventually the littlies will have to share. So just leaves our room to sort to get the Moses basket in . . . Which is a far bigger job since the entire room is mid diy and a complete bomb site :wacko: that's the plan over the next few days before its back to work time for me.

Happy new year all by the way! 

Gtt test tomorrow too, need to get some change for the bus, er and figure out which bus gets us to the hospital!!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy new year!! 

Starting this week I'm going paint hunting for my nursery.. I've got lots of stuff I still need to put together as well.. My friend gave me her play pen and her bassinet.. I also got a little bouncy chair for christnas.. It's going to be a busy 2.5 months getting everything ready


----------



## Stelly

Happy New Year March mommas :)


----------



## sethsmummy

happy new year everyonce. Just readin about babies poking under ribs made me remember to ask you ladies something.... 

I keep getting a really really bad pain underneath my left boob (at my ribs) and i dont know what it is.. If i lift my boob up and stretch the oposite way it stops hurting but as soon as i put my boob down it starts hurting again. Lasts a good 5 minutes at a time... 

have any of you experienced this? x


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy new year stelly :) How is your little Solomon doing?

Sethsmummy - not had that, but I do get a shooting pain in my right side now and again. Mine I think is a trapped nerve or the baby irritating a nerve, yours could be something similar?


----------



## rose.

Thanks Stelly you too, how's your gorgeous little one doing? :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy new year everyone! Wont be long and we will be holding our new babies! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Happy 2013!!!! Such an exciting year for all of us :happydance:

I'm feeling much better so I've been spending LOTS of time trying to do research and get stuff done! I feel soooo behind on everything. I'm sleeping better though so that is good.

I've been reading along but it's so late and I'm too tired to comment...hopefully tomorrow :wacko: Just wanted to pop in to say HAPPY NEW YEAR :hug:


----------



## Lou1234

Happy New Year! What an amazing 2013 we should all have! 

I have a question - is this whole not sleeping thing just a part of third tri? I cant put it down to pain or anything but often I'll go to bed and my mind just starts racing. I end up getting up and then managing to go to sleep at 1 or 2am. If I do manage to sleep at a normal time I wake up at 4.30am and I'm wide awake (like this morning!). Every other day or every 3 days I'll sleep properly.

Part of me is wondering if it is just because I've been off work since the 21st and haven't really done much. Most days are spent just chilling with a bit of a walk around the shops. Hopefully once I'm back commuting tomorrow and back at work it will tire me out!

Office is open again today after the break but I have a midwife appointment so a day off for me! I'm interested to see if baby has moved position.

Also, my NCT antenatal class starts this Saturday! Starting to feel more real!


----------



## paula181

Happy New Year :dance::dance:

I cant believe we are getting into the single digits in weeks :yipee: Our littles ones will soon be here :wohoo:

I have been having trouble sleeping, having alot of hip discomfort if I lie in one position too long, and also a little gross but I seem to have started slobbering in my sleep :shy::shock: I dont have any trouble getting to sleep though I can sleep at the drop of a hat :haha:

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Stelly

Thanks ladies :) Solomon is doing good- we found he has a heart murmur caused by a hole between pulmonary vein and aorta (called a PDA) he is currently on medication for. He is a whopping 2lbs 7.5oz now! He is a fiesty little thing, cant wait to bring.him home


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news about his weight gain stelly, sorry about the PDA, hopefully the meds will do the job :)

Lou - the not sleeping for me is definitely caused my hip and leg pain when I've been on one side for too long. I don't have too much trouble dropping off, but once I've turned over for the first time it's constant and I get up achey and still tired. It's like a vicious cycle. Today DH got up at 8.30 to go to work and I got up to stretch my legs and use the bathroom and he said I should try and get some more sleep. So I did get back to sleep propped with pillows and I didn't wake up until 10.40! But although I'm now not as tired my hips are absolute agony, so I've traded extra sleep for more pain :( I'm not supposed to go in the bath because of my stitch, but I'm going to ask, or maybe beg, the consultant if I can next week when I see him because I think that would help a bit. Just thinking about having one, makes me really want to go and run a hot one now and just lay in it!


----------



## AmyB1978

I've also been having trouble sleeping and I think mine is a combination of not being able to get/stay comfortable and just 3rd tri insomnia. Some nights are better than others. 

I just called off work today... after having a few days off for the holidays. I've been really sick with a cold/sinus infection/bronchitis and my OB (saw her for a routine appointment Monday anyway) put me on antibiotics but they have not kicked in quite enough yet. Last night my DH told me to call of but I was dead-set that I was going in to work... this morning after being up coughing for the last couple hours and a sore bump and pure exhaustion I decided to just call off. I always worry that I will inconvenience them, or piss them off (I don't work with the nicest people) but I am leaving there end of Feb (if I make it that long) anyway so I guess I really shouldn't care.... my priority has got to be to take care of the baby and I. If it were just me I would probably suck it up and go in and feel miserable... but I am taking care of two at the moment!

Hope you are all doing well.... I also can't believe we are getting to single digits in weeks!!!

Stelly, glad Solomon is doing well!!! You'll have to update a picture when you get a chance.


----------



## Kte

sethsmummy said:


> happy new year everyonce. Just readin about babies poking under ribs made me remember to ask you ladies something....
> 
> I keep getting a really really bad pain underneath my left boob (at my ribs) and i dont know what it is.. If i lift my boob up and stretch the oposite way it stops hurting but as soon as i put my boob down it starts hurting again. Lasts a good 5 minutes at a time...
> 
> have any of you experienced this? x

Not as such but at one point my boobs were hurting so I upped my maternity bra cup size and that helped. Hope you figure out what it is :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun. I'm going to mention it to the midwife tomorrow.. i never had anything like that with DS1 BUT i also never produced breast milk with him.. which i am this time so wondering if it could be something to do with that. xx


----------



## baby_bray

Stelly said:


> Thanks ladies :) Solomon is doing good- we found he has a heart murmur caused by a hole between pulmonary vein and aorta (called a PDA) he is currently on medication for. He is a whopping 2lbs 7.5oz now! He is a fiesty little thing, cant wait to bring.him home

Glad to hear about progress!!! Congratulations! I was thinking about Solomon last night and it's amazing thinking he was one of our little "March Babies"...
Medicine can accomplish some incredible things...


----------



## skeet9924

Stelly said:


> Thanks ladies :) Solomon is doing good- we found he has a heart murmur caused by a hole between pulmonary vein and aorta (called a PDA) he is currently on medication for. He is a whopping 2lbs 7.5oz now! He is a fiesty little thing, cant wait to bring.him home

So happy to hear he is doing well and gaining weight!! He truely is a little miracle :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Glad to hear Solomon is doing well Stelly.

I had an appointment with the doctor today and she gave me a form to go on the waiting list for an appointment with a physio for my hips. She said I might be able to get a belt to help support my hips when the pain is very bad, so hope they get back to me quickly! I also booked in for my whooping cough jab next Wednesday. So quite a productive appointment!

I've got a pain in my ribs under my left boob - not sure quite what it is but it was a little sore last night and now I've been thinking about it and realised how uncomfortable it is! I'd forgotten about it during my appointment so didn't notice it. Ah well, I guess it's just everything being squashed and moved about!


----------



## Lou1234

Glad Solomon is doing well Stelly.

All went well at my midwife appointment. She had a good feel and it feels like baby is now head down. Let's hope he/she stays like that!


----------



## rose.

That's good news Lou :)


----------



## anna1986

heres the link for my little mans finished nursery if u fancy a look :)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151329241009106.495884.756964105&type=1


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent nursery anna! xxx


----------



## Kte

Lovely nursery pics Anna :flower: 

After staying at the hospital today I suddenly feel very unorganised! Plan to get loads done this weekend mind! Hopefully ill be a tad more organised!


----------



## baby_maybe

Love your nursery pics Anna, I really must get mine done :dohh:

I notice you have a pebble carseat, I have one too but in the lighter blue with the raindrops and rainbow on :)


----------



## skeet9924

your nursery looks very good anna!! I'm so excited to get mine done!! I'm picking out some paint swatches today!! Oh is actually getting excited about it now that we are getting more stuff..normally oh has no interest in painting or colours...but he told me last night he didnt like my light green idea..he thinks we should do it beige or light brown and then add the green in a border or with curtains...its nice to see him show little bits of excitement as he never does!! we also got a big box of baby clothes yesterday and Oh was digging through it checking it all out before I even got a chance :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Nice nursery pics *anna*! Makes me really want to put mine together...can't wait until we close on the house at the end of the month so we can get started :happydance:

My hip pain seems to have gotten relieved with the chiropractor sessions so I'm sleeping better but LO is so stinkin' active lately and I feel like she is trying to get out at times. Plus, she's sitting pretty high up so I feel like my stomach has NO room right now and it's very hard to eat...or drink more than a cup of anything at a time. I couldn't finish my grande (16oz) latte the other day!!!! Which normally I just guzzle down...but that's all minor so I am trying to focus on how blessed I've been this pregnancy with no major issues so far. 

I found out today one of my good friends is pregnant! 13 weeks :wohoo: They got pregnant the first month of trying so she's a bit shellshocked as she didn't expect to get pregnant until later this year! But she's super excited and I am too :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

That's good about your friend mrs chezek :) must be nice to have a bump buddy!! My SIL has been trying for ages and I'm hoping that she gets pregnant soon so we can share tips etc :) I feel bad for her as she is older than my husband and must feel like he is always doing stuff before her (she is not married and has PCOS which is making conceiving difficult). I am really hoping she gets the news she deserves soon!


----------



## anna1986

31 weeks today. cant believe in 8 weeks ill have my baby boy here! 
im only 4 weeks off when i gave birth to my little girl so its all getting a bit scary n real now! 
Docs have told me to expect this little man early too so am just on edge now but think ill be more nervous when i hit the stage i was with my daughter.
I only just thought about this yesterday (thanks to my mother) i have absolutly no idea what im going to do if my waters go or i have any problems when im home alone with my daughter. my hubby can work anywhere up to 2.5hrs away and my mum is an hour away and i have no-one else close by to watch my little girl! thats scaring me now. although have had words with bump n told him if he want to arrive early the best time is early evening or weekends lol!

hope u ladies r well. x


----------



## skeet9924

that makes it difficult anna... do you have a friend near by that could watch your daughter until your mom or hubby can get there? or even a baby sitter that could be on call that you have used before? 

lol i have a whole line of back ups if oh is not here. My best friend is coming into the room as a birthing coach with me and oh ( she has 4 kids so i figure it will be useful) plus shes a photographer so she can get amazing pics of our lo when he is born. She is my back up if Oh is at work and then she has her mom on back up and her friend to watch her kids if her oh is at work lol. My mom brings in foster girls so I know she will not be able to be at the birth because she is not allowed to leave the girls alone in the house with my dad ( the whole male/ female thing). My brother also only lives a short distance away if i need assistance and any of my backs are not there


----------



## anna1986

skeet9924 said:


> that makes it difficult anna... do you have a friend near by that could watch your daughter until your mom or hubby can get there? or even a baby sitter that could be on call that you have used before?
> 
> lol i have a whole line of back ups if oh is not here. My best friend is coming into the room as a birthing coach with me and oh ( she has 4 kids so i figure it will be useful) plus shes a photographer so she can get amazing pics of our lo when he is born. She is my back up if Oh is at work and then she has her mom on back up and her friend to watch her kids if her oh is at work lol. My mom brings in foster girls so I know she will not be able to be at the birth because she is not allowed to leave the girls alone in the house with my dad ( the whole male/ female thing). My brother also only lives a short distance away if i need assistance and any of my backs are not there

No nobody near by! i dont even actually no how id get to hospital. 
would it be wrong to drive myself if i wasnt actually contracting?
dont know how u stand on driving yourself to hospital lol
that sounds fab about ur friend taking piccies i have to rely on hubby but as hes sqemish i dont expect he'll take many 1st off! would be nice though as have none of my daughter be born as none of us saw it!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Cute nursery! 

We've been expecting to move in March, so haven't done much in the nursery. Found out today that the absolute earliest we will be moving is May, most likely June or July and potentially August....but we're also supposed to move to a new city some time between July and Sept. Gotta love the military! So, we're officially setting up the nursery here. Which seriously pleases my nesting instinct ;)


----------



## baby_bray

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Cute nursery!
> 
> We've been expecting to move in March, so haven't done much in the nursery. Found out today that the absolute earliest we will be moving is May, most likely June or July and potentially August....but we're also supposed to move to a new city some time between July and Sept. Gotta love the military! So, we're officially setting up the nursery here. Which seriously pleases my nesting instinct ;)

Aw, well at least you'll get to do some nesting! Military always seems to work that way. Hubby and I are both Air Force, so I feel your pain :)
Thankfully we're pretty much guaranteed a while before any deployments or moves. And if hubby gets this teaching job he'll have a 4 year guarantee at our base here with no deployments!


----------



## skeet9924

anna1986 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> that makes it difficult anna... do you have a friend near by that could watch your daughter until your mom or hubby can get there? or even a baby sitter that could be on call that you have used before?
> 
> lol i have a whole line of back ups if oh is not here. My best friend is coming into the room as a birthing coach with me and oh ( she has 4 kids so i figure it will be useful) plus shes a photographer so she can get amazing pics of our lo when he is born. She is my back up if Oh is at work and then she has her mom on back up and her friend to watch her kids if her oh is at work lol. My mom brings in foster girls so I know she will not be able to be at the birth because she is not allowed to leave the girls alone in the house with my dad ( the whole male/ female thing). My brother also only lives a short distance away if i need assistance and any of my backs are not there
> 
> No nobody near by! i dont even actually no how id get to hospital.
> would it be wrong to drive myself if i wasnt actually contracting?
> dont know how u stand on driving yourself to hospital lol
> that sounds fab about ur friend taking piccies i have to rely on hubby but as hes sqemish i dont expect he'll take many 1st off! would be nice though as have none of my daughter be born as none of us saw it!Click to expand...

I think I'd recommend a cab over driving yourself.. How far is the hospital.. For me it's a 2 min drive and about 15 min walk so I could get there regardless...


----------



## kraftykoala

Gestational diabetes sucks!! I would kill for a tin of Roses about now lol.


----------



## Kte

skeet9924 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> that makes it difficult anna... do you have a friend near by that could watch your daughter until your mom or hubby can get there? or even a baby sitter that could be on call that you have used before?
> 
> lol i have a whole line of back ups if oh is not here. My best friend is coming into the room as a birthing coach with me and oh ( she has 4 kids so i figure it will be useful) plus shes a photographer so she can get amazing pics of our lo when he is born. She is my back up if Oh is at work and then she has her mom on back up and her friend to watch her kids if her oh is at work lol. My mom brings in foster girls so I know she will not be able to be at the birth because she is not allowed to leave the girls alone in the house with my dad ( the whole male/ female thing). My brother also only lives a short distance away if i need assistance and any of my backs are not there
> 
> No nobody near by! i dont even actually no how id get to hospital.
> would it be wrong to drive myself if i wasnt actually contracting?
> dont know how u stand on driving yourself to hospital lol
> that sounds fab about ur friend taking piccies i have to rely on hubby but as hes sqemish i dont expect he'll take many 1st off! would be nice though as have none of my daughter be born as none of us saw it!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'd recommend a cab over driving yourself.. How far is the hospital.. For me it's a 2 min drive and about 15 min walk so I could get there regardless...Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, I saw a thread in here somewhere about calling cab companies to make sure they take you, just in case . . . plus driving wise there may be insurance issues. 

My family live an hour away too, my friend lives a little closer so im going to check with her, she can't drive so it would mean her and her boyfriend on standby! Then again, I'm hoping for an evening or weekend too when OH will be around. Starting to panic if that isn't the case, he drives a wagon so he would need plenty of notice to get the thing back again in time.


----------



## Kte

kraftykoala said:


> Gestational diabetes sucks!! I would kill for a tin of Roses about now lol.

Awww :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

skeet9924 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> that makes it difficult anna... do you have a friend near by that could watch your daughter until your mom or hubby can get there? or even a baby sitter that could be on call that you have used before?
> 
> lol i have a whole line of back ups if oh is not here. My best friend is coming into the room as a birthing coach with me and oh ( she has 4 kids so i figure it will be useful) plus shes a photographer so she can get amazing pics of our lo when he is born. She is my back up if Oh is at work and then she has her mom on back up and her friend to watch her kids if her oh is at work lol. My mom brings in foster girls so I know she will not be able to be at the birth because she is not allowed to leave the girls alone in the house with my dad ( the whole male/ female thing). My brother also only lives a short distance away if i need assistance and any of my backs are not there
> 
> No nobody near by! i dont even actually no how id get to hospital.
> would it be wrong to drive myself if i wasnt actually contracting?
> dont know how u stand on driving yourself to hospital lol
> that sounds fab about ur friend taking piccies i have to rely on hubby but as hes sqemish i dont expect he'll take many 1st off! would be nice though as have none of my daughter be born as none of us saw it!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'd recommend a cab over driving yourself.. How far is the hospital.. For me it's a 2 min drive and about 15 min walk so I could get there regardless...Click to expand...

30 mins in car!:wacko:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

baby_maybe said:


> Love your nursery pics Anna, I really must get mine done :dohh:
> 
> I notice you have a pebble carseat, I have one too but in the lighter blue with the raindrops and rainbow on :)




baby_bray said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> Cute nursery!
> 
> We've been expecting to move in March, so haven't done much in the nursery. Found out today that the absolute earliest we will be moving is May, most likely June or July and potentially August....but we're also supposed to move to a new city some timuhe between July and Sept. Gotta love the military! So, we're officially setting up the nursery here. Which seriously pleases my nesting instinct ;)
> 
> Aw, well at least you'll get to do some nesting! Military always seems to work that way. Hubby and I are both Air Force, so I feel your pain :)
> Thankfully we're pretty much guaranteed a while before any deployments or moves. And if hubby gets this teaching job he'll have a 4 year guarantee at our base here with no deployments!Click to expand...

Hubs is Air Force too! We tried to get down to your neck of the woods to Tyndall or Moody but don't think it's happening. We are hoping to find out our new pcs location in February or March. Dh will probably deploy within 6 months of our actual pcs however :/


----------



## baby_bray

I've been down here in the south my whoooole enlistment so far. Texas to Mississippi and now Florida. We're lucky though that this is pretty much where my husband grew up and his whole family is only an hour and a half away. We love it, all in all. I am definitely a "northern" girl though...I was a military brat, but we spent most of our time in Maine so Florida is a BIG change.


----------



## Mizzy

mind if i join you all ? 
im a bit late though :blush:


----------



## sharnw

:hi: Mizzy


:dohh: I was trying to do some pelvic muscle exercise last night and I had uterus pains all night. Im not sure if I did it right :( 
I feel better today though :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

baby_bray said:


> I've been down here in the south my whoooole enlistment so far. Texas to Mississippi and now Florida. We're lucky though that this is pretty much where my husband grew up and his whole family is only an hour and a half away. We love it, all in all. I am definitely a "northern" girl though...I was a military brat, but we spent most of our time in Maine so Florida is a BIG change.

We're originally from closer to the East coast so when we got our 15 choices the first time we ranked out top 6...all on the East coast. We're out west now in the cold neverneverland! I'm not so much of a "southern" girl as I am a "I hate the cold" girl. We pretty much have one option for the East coast on this next pcs and it's New England, and the closest to our family at 10.5 hrs away :( So we're hoping for that! ...even though it will be cold. Again.


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> That's good about your friend mrs chezek :) must be nice to have a bump buddy!! My SIL has been trying for ages and I'm hoping that she gets pregnant soon so we can share tips etc :) I feel bad for her as she is older than my husband and must feel like he is always doing stuff before her (she is not married and has PCOS which is making conceiving difficult). I am really hoping she gets the news she deserves soon!

unfortunately my friend lives in Italy (we went to high school together here in the states but she moved to Italy 3 years ago and married an Italian) so it will still be a virtual bump buddy!! I can't wait for one of my local friends to get pregnantonly one of my besties that lives nearby has 2 kids alreadyeveryone else is either just married or still single! There are two that are trying so hopefully they will get their long awaited beans soon :happydance: And poor sister in law :nope: It must be so hard for her! I too hope she gets the news she deserves!!!



kraftykoala said:


> Gestational diabetes sucks!! I would kill for a tin of Roses about now lol.

awww - hang in there!!!!! What's a tin of roses anyway? :hugs:



*anna* - my parents are a little over an hour away as well and I'm nervous about my DH being away as I wouldn't have anyone nearby either! All my close friends are at least 45 minutes away. I'm sure if I called my less close friends who live nearby though they would help if they could I guessbut you raise a good point! Probably should come up with a back up plan just in case :flower:

*athena* - so are you getting your crib all set up at your current place? I'm still on the fence about what to doI'm due March 7th but we don't move until March 31st and I don't want to set up the crib here and then move it a month later!!! Seems silly. But I'm not sure where to put LO in the meantime eitherI'm looking at some travel cribs as we will be traveling a lot in her first 6 months of life so it would prove usefulbut is that a good, every day sleeping arrangement for a newborn? *sigh* So many decisions!!!

*skeet* - I just had a vision of you walking yourself to the hospital in labor! I hope you have a backup plan as that would be crazy :haha: But I guess 15 minutes is doable...

*sharn* - which exercise were you doing? tilts? I try to do the flat back to arched back on all fours exercise every night before bed. I hope it's doing something!!!


AFM, saw my doc today and I've only gained .5 pounds over the past 2 weeks...granted I was sick for most of it and my doctor isn't worried at all. But because I haven't gained much wait since the get go, he offered for me to have an interval grown ultrasound just to make sure baby is measuring well. He thinks she's perfect but for my peace of mind - I'll take it!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited that I get to see bean again! I booked the earliest appointment available which is on the 15th. Yay :yipee:

Otherwise, everything is going well...he's seeing me every 2 weeks until week 36, then it will be every week. I can't believe it's almost time. I just seriously can't! I spent the last 3 days researching EVERYTHING about cloth diapers and all the brands and finally ordered a bunch of diapers and covers. So I feel better...at least I have the most basic baby gear :dohh:


----------



## rose.

That's a shame mrs chezek - I'm sure you can support each other remotely though :)

I know what you mean about someone being local - I am the first one of my friends to be married and have a child. Most of my friends are still at uni, and none of them are even engaged! It is hard to be the first one to do things sometimes, although I like it too :) my husbands oldest sister has kids, she is a few years older than me but she is good fun and has plenty of tips, so at least I will be able to get advice from her. Although she lives quite far away. Hopefully I will make some new friends at my antenatal class too :)


----------



## rose.

And that's really exciting about the ultrasound - I'd definitely take it too! I've got a 4d (hopefully second time lucky) on Sunday, just really crossing my fingers that LO cooperates as if he won't show his face this time I won't be seeing it until he's born :(


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> That's good about your friend mrs chezek :) must be nice to have a bump buddy!! My SIL has been trying for ages and I'm hoping that she gets pregnant soon so we can share tips etc :) I feel bad for her as she is older than my husband and must feel like he is always doing stuff before her (she is not married and has PCOS which is making conceiving difficult). I am really hoping she gets the news she deserves soon!
> 
> unfortunately my friend lives in Italy (we went to high school together here in the states but she moved to Italy 3 years ago and married an Italian) so it will still be a virtual bump buddy!! I can't wait for one of my local friends to get pregnant&#8230;only one of my besties that lives nearby has 2 kids already&#8230;everyone else is either just married or still single! There are two that are trying so hopefully they will get their long awaited beans soon :happydance: And poor sister in law :nope: It must be so hard for her! I too hope she gets the news she deserves!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Gestational diabetes sucks!! I would kill for a tin of Roses about now lol.Click to expand...
> 
> awww - hang in there!!!!! What's a tin of roses anyway? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> *anna* - my parents are a little over an hour away as well and I'm nervous about my DH being away as I wouldn't have anyone nearby either! All my close friends are at least 45 minutes away. I'm sure if I called my less close friends who live nearby though they would help if they could I guess&#8230;but you raise a good point! Probably should come up with a back up plan just in case :flower:
> 
> *athena* - so are you getting your crib all set up at your current place? I'm still on the fence about what to do&#8230;I'm due March 7th but we don't move until March 31st and I don't want to set up the crib here and then move it a month later!!! Seems silly. But I'm not sure where to put LO in the meantime either&#8230;I'm looking at some travel cribs as we will be traveling a lot in her first 6 months of life so it would prove useful&#8230;but is that a good, every day sleeping arrangement for a newborn? *sigh* So many decisions!!!
> 
> *skeet* - I just had a vision of you walking yourself to the hospital in labor! I hope you have a backup plan as that would be crazy :haha: But I guess 15 minutes is doable...
> 
> *sharn* - which exercise were you doing? tilts? I try to do the flat back to arched back on all fours exercise every night before bed. I hope it's doing something!!!
> 
> 
> *AFM, saw my doc today and I've only gained .5 pounds over the past 2 weeks...*granted I was sick for most of it and my doctor isn't worried at all. But because I haven't gained much wait since the get go, he offered for me to have an interval grown ultrasound just to make sure baby is measuring well. He thinks she's perfect but for my peace of mind - I'll take it!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited that I get to see bean again! I booked the earliest appointment available which is on the 15th. Yay :yipee:
> 
> Otherwise, everything is going well...he's seeing me every 2 weeks until week 36, then it will be every week. I can't believe it's almost time. I just seriously can't! I spent the last 3 days researching EVERYTHING about cloth diapers and all the brands and finally ordered a bunch of diapers and covers. So I feel better...at least I have the most basic baby gear :dohh:Click to expand...


MrsChez I looked on utube and seen an exercise that you sit up and concentrate on the muscles in the pelvic area and squeeze and let go.. But it felt like I was having uterus contractions afterwards :shrug: i'l have to ask my MW whats best to do I think lol

I have gained 11 pounds through out the whole pregnancy lol. Wander how much I'l put on these next 2 months eeeeekkk


----------



## skeet9924

Chez- so exciting that you get another ultra sound!! 

Lol I was talking to my mil about the walking to the hospital the other day and we were laughing about it since I will have to walk through a very busy park.. I was saying ill probably scare the kids when I have a contraction!! I have several people around that could drive me if needed so I really should not have to walk.

Afm I just noticed that my collustrum ( think that's how it's spelt) came in., my bb have been really itchy the past few days to the point that I have scratch marks on them.. When I went to go have my shower I noticed a crusty patch on my bra.. Figured that is why I was itch I spilt something down my bra :dohh: after my shower I was put my cream on and noticed when I touched my bb liquid came out!! I was shocked!! Anyone else have this yet?


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - I will cross everything for you for Sunday!!!! I hope you get a nice, clear sneak peak at Alfie :hugs: I'm 34 so my friends should get a move on in the marriage and baby department but we all seem to be doing things so late now-a-days! A part of me wishes I got married and started a family in my 20s&#8230;I feel old and tired now :dohh:

*sharn* - sounds like kegels! I can't seem to do those&#8230;I feel like I'm not doing anything and I just get frustrated :nope: I know they are great in the long run but I've given up&#8230;terrible, I know. I've gained about 11 pounds total so far too! SO perhaps my doc is right and I'm in a good place&#8230;

*skeet* - not yet! but I'm waiting for it&#8230;if I look at my left nipple I can see a bit of white in the cracks of it&#8230;not in the right one. So I think it's somewhere in there but not leaking to the point of crusty patch on bra or actual visible liquid. It's all coming together!!!!! Amazing how our bodies just know what to do&#8230;


I could hardly eat anything tonight&#8230;I ate one egg and felt like I just had a full thanksgiving meal!!!!! I had to wait half an hour to eat the other 2 eggs and then another hour to eat my soup!!! My stomach is SO tiny&#8230;and I feel like bean is trying to stretch out my uterus&#8230;she's pushing on all the walls of my stomach like she doesn't have enough room in there or something&#8230;feels SO weird. Anyone have that feeling? Like your LO is trying to physically stretch you out and get more room??


----------



## iprettii

Hello ladies!

I had such a horrible appointment today.
I picked this Dr's office because they deliver at the hospital of MY choice, they're actually 2 minutes away from the hospital and it's near my baby girl's doctor as well. So location is perfect. But this office is like a ZOO. I believe there is 8 doctors (my last doctor there were only 2) and the beginning stages of pregnancy at EVERY appointment you meet a different doctor and the 1 midwife. 

Well today I saw Dr. L again (2nd time) Now this appointment I had questions because some of you know I went to the ER 3 wks ago because I had a gall stone attack. Anyway my appointment was at 3, I arrived at 2:55 and I wasn't seen until 4:15 and that was only to pee in a cup, get my blood pressure check and weight, I still had to go in the room and wait another 15 minutes. Dr L comes in and literally 2 minutes later he's out the door. I'm asking him questions and he's barely answering and he walked out WHILE answering one of the questions, then came back speaking very fast, not letting me get my words out and then was out the door again. 

Needless to say I was PISSED and I refuse to have this man deliver my baby. Luckily when I went to make another appointment for 2 wks from today the lady asked "who would you like to see?" I've never gotten a choice before, but I guess since I've met everyone the choice is now mine, so I'm meeting with Dr C which i'm comfortable with, she's a female, and last time I saw her she stayed in the room, she answered all my questions, made it easy for me to understand AND she's from NY (like me) 

I'm not new to pregnancy. I come in for my appointments, I don't ask questions and I get seen and I leave. But today I was about to be THAT pregnant BLEEP that was about to go the hell off because in my opinion he was rude, cold, short and I don't feel comfortable with someone like that handling me and my baby.

The end.. Sorry I just needed to RANT!


----------



## skeet9924

sorry you had such a bad appt..I'm glad you got to choose your doctor this time...its really unfair for him not to answer you questions!! that would have me fuming!! Thats part of the reason i switched family drs!!


----------



## iprettii

@ Skeet9924 I was too angry and I wanted to say something but of course he was gone. So now i'm worried that HE will be the one on call when it's time for me to deliver so I need to find out if I can refuse a doctor.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm sure you can..unless he is the only one working. Talk to either this new doctor or the receptionist...or even the hospital that you plan on giving birth at


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Chez we are setting the nursery up here but will still be in this house for several months after he's born. If I were that close to moving after his birth I wouldnt bother setting up anything-just use a bassinet in the bedroom!


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies,

i'm sorry that you are going through the doctor situation iprettii, that would certainly piss me right off as you are putting your life and your baby's life in their hands the least he can do is answer your questions!

i have an appointment tomorrow wiht my doc and intend to also do my glucose test (i'm a little late getting it done!) but he mentioned last time that my placenta judging by the ultrasound at 20 weeks, was close to my cervix, a mild placenta previa. I've been worrying my self ever since, i rallly odnt want a c section but he assured me that for most women it does move out of the way..... has anyone had this?


----------



## skeet9924

My friend had partial and it moved out of the way for giving birth.. 

My neighbor had it as well and hers was more serious and she gave birth normally as well .. Fx'd it works out for u!!


----------



## rose.

Sorry you had a bad appointment Ipretti :(

Skeet, I've been having colostrum for a few weeks! If I press on my nipple it often comes out in little drops, and sometimes (this is gross) it just drips out on its own! It's never a lot but I have had some white patches on my bedding and pjs now. Nice to know they are working I suppose but it can be annoying when I'm falling asleep and get woken up by something dripping down my arm!!


----------



## rose.

Also how do you deal with slightly rude comments which are not meant rudely?!

Yesterday at work, someone commented that I've already eaten all the pies, and then someone else said my belly is getting really fat!! When I said 'hey why are you picking on me?!' They said they were just kidding and I look great, but its just not nice when you're pregnant and hormonal already. One of the women who made the pies comment is quite a good friend but she keeps posting things like it on Facebook and thinking its funny and I'm getting quite fed up - more to the point she's much larger than I am and she isn't pregnant! What is with people saying horrible stuff and thinking its ok when you're pregnant?! It's beginning to get me down a bit. Don't get me wrong I love my bump and don't think it's any bigger than average but I just wish people would think before they speak sometimes :/


----------



## Amy_T

With the big comments I just laugh them off as I don't think it's ever meant rudely - in all honesty I quite like it when people say how big I am. I suppose if the word fat is used it makes it a little more offensive. I have had strangers asking me how far I am then when I tell them they proceed to tell me how big I am which annoys me slightly but with friends I can't say it bothers me that much. I'm not skinny anyway (Uk size 14) so maybe i'm just happy that I've got an excuse to have a big belly now! I am much more confident when pregnant though so that probably helps.


----------



## Kte

I just usually say, yeah I did eat them all. People can say dumb stuff sometimes they just don't realise, it's best not to take it too seriously. 

Just having a rant with oh at the moment, sooo fed up. Today was the day we are supposed to be sorting out the bedroom so its nice. It's half done DIY wise and I don't care if the paint isn't up I just want it without the tools and piles of wood. He built, well half built us, a walk in wardrobe, I wanted it finished so that I can get Moses basket in, wardrobe and clothes rail out etc. functional, clear, not cluttered. Even tho he has known for months this is the date to do it he didn't check the wardrobe fittings which he was going to take and use in the walk in - although I'm sure that was never the original plan as this wardrobe was going to be stored until the loft was converted. Anyway, the bits are wrong so the wardrobe has to stay. I kinda broke into tears, why didn't he check? I'm more annoyed as I wanted it gone but if it has to stay now well then the rest needs sorting - but it just really annoys me because he has had months to get the bits he lost etc he just hasn't bothered. If it was for his car restoration project I'm sure the same mistake wouldn't of been made, he would have everything ready! But no! Plus he spoke to me in a moronic tone like I was thick when i said I didn't want it to stay. Rude ass. So that upset me more and now he has stormed off down stairs and I'm left with all the chaos, most of which needs to go in the loft which I can't obviously do! Argh so frustrated that he can't be arsed. :cry:


----------



## Lou1234

Sorry about your appointment iprettii. Sounds horrible to have a doctor that just isn't interested in answering your questions.

Rose - yesterday was my first day back at work and I was stood in the kitchen with my pregnant colleague (she is due 4 or 5 days before me) and my boss came in and said we obviously had been eating all the turkey over Christmas! It didn't bother me as I know he is just teasing but not sure if my colleague took it the wrong way. Luckily no one else has made any comments like that to me.

Kte - that is such a typical bloke thing to do with not checking first. Had months and doesn't bother and then discovers something is wrong.

Reading back I've seen some comments about friends being pregnant. I'm the only one of my friends pregnant. I have a few friends with 5 or 7 year olds but no one close location wise with a baby. I will be throwing myself into things like baby groups and swimming though to meet people. I have my first NCT class tomorrow and I'm hoping I meet some lovely local people there and can arrange some regular meet ups.

We don't have a car either so I've got a few friends on call. I will be going to the local taxi firm in a few weeks to see if they'll take a woman in labour to the hospital! I'd just like to know for my own peace of mind what the situation is. A friend who works right near where we live says if I need to get to the hospital during labour during the day to just call her and she'll leave work and take me which is great news!

So I'm 32 weeks today and thought I'd put up a bump photo. The fuzzy one is at 31 weeks and the other is from this morning (sorry for the really long post). Still a squash!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## paula181

Aww i hate the fat comments too my boss comes into the office and says 'Your getting fatter' and things along those lines infront of everyone and the office thinks its funny :cry:
Also my MIL is going around saying my tummy is 'Huge' I shouldnt let it bother me but it really does, they wouldnt say you were fat if you werent pregnant so why do they think its alright now..............grrrr!!!! It really frustrates me, its not like I have eaten alot, I snack more then anything. And I have lost weight but gained on my belly.....and I have to admit my belly is HUGE!! :shock::haha:
And breathe...........Rant over :rofl:

I have been getting colostrum for a good few weeks, I lose a small amount pretty much all day and then occasionly I have a biggish amount which ends up seeping through my clothes, Highly attractive :haha:

Well I have my 32 week midwife appointment on Monday and I cant wait to tell her she was WRONG when she was way off by saying my little man was weighing 26 weeks on my 30 week appointment. When in fact when I had my scan on Monday he was measuring 2 weeks ahead is a porker!! Just proves I shouldnt listen too much to her, I knew he wasnt little...........I should know I always right!! :rofl::rofl: NOT!! :haha:

Hope you are all doing well. Not too long now ladies eeeekkkk

xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm huge too, although I've managed to avoid the majority of 'fat' comments! Maybe it's because I'm high risk and most people I know are aware of my history? Not that it would bother me if they did comment tbh, so what if I'm huge now at least I can do something about after! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

I had a lady at work tell me my ass was getting huge!! LOL i was pretty offended and I told her in a jokingly way....she felt bad but told me it was very normal as hers went bigger too with all 5 of her kids. Most of the jokes I just let go though and laugh them off.

My collustrum hasnt full out leaked just patches on my bra, but i think when i go back to work on monday I might have to bring some nursing pads just in case....dont want to walk around with a bunch of high school kids and have my bb leaking!!

Paula- glad to hear you lo is growing ahead of schedule!! I think mine is a little porker too!! The way he has choosen to lay has become akward for me and I'm kind of hoping he moves to a new position soon.. I can feel him stretch out and something stabs into my right hip and then something else pokes out of my left side across from my belly button...I'm actually starting to feel like he's bruising my side!!!


----------



## Kte

Mine hasn't started yet but then again it didn't with DD. Still need to get that waterproof sheet for the bed though, keep forgetting to look for one! ebay here I come!

Well the wardrobe is staying but to be honest I was struggiling with where to put baby things so its now babies. It will get moved and babyfied and I will be much happier!


----------



## paula181

My 31+3 Alfie bump. 

On the countdown to meet the little fella, well not so little apparently haha

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies!
Think I might have posted on here in first tri but haven't since and decided that I'm going to make time everyday so that this pregnancy starts to feel more real
Due March 6th with our 3rd and very excited!!!


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump Paula :) and welcome kelly!

I have got hubby in to the tv series 24! I remember my parents watched it a few years ago and I saw the box set in hmv the other day. Went on love film tonight and there are 8 series on there! Watched 2 episodes tonight and hubby is hooked :) gives us something to do together to pass the time until Alfie arrives. A few episodes a week should keep us busy!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great bump paula :)

Welcome Kelly :wave:

AFM - had a little scare yesterday! When I went to bed on Friday night I kept getting braxton hicks and they were coming regularly, so I got up had a drink and got back in bed, had a couple more and started wondering of I should call to go in and then they must have settled down because I fell asleep and woke up in the morning with no more. So we get ready and go out to meet friends and I go to the bathroom and I see blood in my underwear and immediately think great, that means a trip to get checked because of my history :dohh: So off we go to the hospital and iget put on the monitor, baby is fine and wriggling away, then I get everything else checked as well as a speculum by the doctor and another swab taken (goodness knows how many I've had done now this pregnanacy!) and then she checks the ctg and confirms baby is fine, my cervix is long and closed (phew!) and there is no sign of anymore bleeding :)
Away we go, in less than an hour of being there, and meet up with our friends for lunch :). Little wotsit is just trying to keep me on my toes I think :haha:


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear about your little scare baby maybe - glad everything is ok though!

Our scan went well today - here are 2 of our best pics...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/3FDA94AE-3A2D-44E6-BE13-5D652E58A9BC-3437-000003A73F8989CC.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/7C9DB0B2-2985-4872-B690-7C8078833AF3-3437-000003A72E1D7FBB.jpg

Was so lovely getting a good shot of his face :) also went to the shops this afternoon and bought him his going home outfit - was so exciting! Unfortunately the shopping trip didn't end so well when hubby got in a big strop when I wouldn't let him get some lights and a fluorescent jacket for his bike. They were over £100 in total and we just don't have the money at the moment with him having had a week and a half off for Xmas (unpaid as he is self employed). He then moaned about how he never gets anything and how I'm boring. I HATE it when he has a pathetic strop - he wanted a new tv the other day which I let him have, and I got him a big iPod dock for Xmas so he is hardly hard done by. The problem is with him that once he wants something he wants it immediately and can't wait for it. Drives me mad sometimes. I've tried everything to get him to realise how pathetic he is when he goes off in one of his moods but he just doesn't change. Arghh!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks rose :)

Those pics are lovely, I really wanted a 3d scan this time but not only did we have to consider how much is was, but we have a boat trip to get to nearest one to us and I couldn't face the thought of having to go back again if we couldn't get good pics the first time!

My DH is little like yours. He doesn't do much stropping, but he likes to be able to buy what he wants when he wants it and sometimes forgets that we have 3 kids to buy clothes/shoes/food for! lol


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) I had mine as my Xmas present, as you're right they are quite expensive. We also got a good deal on it too as it was reduced in December! Our scan place is only a 10 minute drive so it was very easy. Would have definitely been a pain having to go back if it was further!

Ugh, I hate it when they are selfish. He even tried saying I can spend £30 on an outfit for Alfie yet he can't get what he needs. I had a big go at him and said how dare he put his wants before the needs of his son. Most of the time he is fine but he does get stroppy if he doesn't get his own way. Much like a child really! He is going to have to get used to it, as once Alfie is here there won't be any spare money at all.


----------



## baby_maybe

Too right the men can go without when there are others needs to consider, it won't kill them. Although I have had to convince my DH to reduce his racing budget for this year so that we stand a chance of trying to save some money to be able to move into a bigger house. We all will fit here just, but it's not ideal!


----------



## rose.

That's the thing, we also want to move in a few years time. It's ages away so hubby just doesn't think about it. But the more we save now the easier it will be! I never buy things for myself either so hubby isn't the only one who doesn't get everything he wants. I just don't moan about it, so he probably doesn't realise there are things I want that I just don't get. Ahh men. Maybe one day he will grow up!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent photos Rose, bet it was an amazing experience! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Thanks! Yeah it was, I'm so glad we went :)


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think men ever grow up! :rofl:


----------



## sethsmummy

I cant agree more! My dh is exactly the same! Hes already started moaning about wanting xbox games for his birthday in April... what did i get a £1 bar of chocolate! He does the same as your dh rose.. moans everyone else gets but him.. yet when he moans and moans i normally give in just to make him shut the hell up. I dont buy anything for myself but do buy for DS whenever i see something i think he will like. He got in a mood with me last week because instead of letting him get something he wanted (loads of sweets) i got bath stuff for babies bath box. It really bugs me!


----------



## rose.

Glad I'm not the only one!! I would normally have just given in but last week he went on and on about the tv and I let him get one, and he promised he wouldn't want anything else for ages, but now he seems to have forgotten about that completely!

I just hope when Alfie is here he will have something to focus on other than what he wants. He's been in a grump all evening on YouTube. I've just left him to it and got on with lots of tidying, have had a very productive evening :)


----------



## sethsmummy

just remind him that he only just bought a brand new T.V and list everything you still need for baby ;) x


----------



## rose.

Have done! His usual response is 'we've still got 2 months it will be fine!'

He's given up on his strop now, persuaded him to watch a couple of episodes of 24 which cheered him up :) unfortunately he's going away tomorrow until Friday to work, but maybe it will give him some time to think about appreciating me! Ha ha


----------



## Kellycool

Ahhhhh scan pics are so cute!!
My hubby is opposite! I have to beg him to spoil himself sometimes but being an accountant it's all about the budget. And we've just bought a new house so things will have to be tight for a while. Doesn't bother me too much as have most things for baby already

Getting so excited my word, albeit a tad nervous for labour and hoping I won't need to be induced again!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol since the baby is on the way my oh has wanted to spend money too!.. We actually just bought a new tv as well...after we purchased this he told me he wanted a punching dummy for in the basement... lol i just looked at him completley confused!!! LOl i asked him very politly why the h*LL would he want to waste his money on that when we have a baby on the way...he said to let out his frustrations...omg I've never even seen an ounce of frustration in my oh!! let a lone the urge to work out!! :dohh: I asked if he had a fear of not being able to spend money on himself once the baby comes..is initial response was no..then he was agreed he did.. I explained that the tv would have to suffice for now and later we can get other things, but even though i know that we are getting a lot of big stuff at my baby shower there will be more we need still...


----------



## rose.

Hm maybe my oh is worried about not being able to spend money on himself when Alfie's here then... I'd never thought of it like that. Isn't it funny when they come up with something they really want to buy and you're just like what?! Ha


----------



## boxxey

I love the scan pics


----------



## anna1986

hi all 
hope your all ok
Got my 31 week appointment today actually looking forward to hearing babys heartbeat (always sounds nicer on the midwife doppler lol) intrested to see if little man is still breech. his sister was by now and she stayed that way until she made her very dramatic appearence at 35 weeks!
getting slightly nervous now as have already been told i should expect this one early and im only 3 weeks away from where i was when i had my daughter! hope he doesnt come early and stays put til at least 37 weeks. would love to actually experience taking a baby home with me instead of haing to leave them in special care. also can imagine having a baby in scbu and a toddler would be extremly hard work!
anyway enough of my ramblings 
have a good day everyone x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope your appointment goes well anna. I always think the midwife doppler sounds clearer and louder! :kiss:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Morning everyone! Thought I would come and say ho as its been ages since I wrote on this thread! Getting nervous now! I'm going to be 33 weeks this week can't believe how fast everything has gone! 

Got a few checks at the hospital as I haven't been very well and they are checking my heart over as I keep having really bad dizzy spells but hoping it will just turn out to be a bad pregnancy symptom and nothing to worry about!

Finished the nursery yesterday and put all his clothes in there! Now just to order the pram and car seat and Moses basket then I think I'm ready!!

I haven't don't hospital bag yet but I'm getting there!!!


----------



## Kellycool

Morning everyone-hope you all have a lovely day. Feeling rather fat at the moment. Have put on about a stone and a half and I'm 32 weeks but I just know from before how tough it is for my body to lose it. Bleugh. ANyways, such is life


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck at your appointment anna, mine is tomorrow with the consultant :) LO was also breech at last appointment so I'm interested to see if he's moved or not and I get to book in my stitch removal :happydance: 

Blades - I haven't done my hospital bag yet either, but I need to do it before my stitch comes out because they expect me to have one when I go in for that in case the baby decides to come then. I don't think he will, but still! lol

AFM - As i said above I have my 32 week consultant appointment tomorrow. I think my stitch removal will be booked in for 36 weeks, but I am measuring ahead at the moment and I've got a feeling he'll want me to have a scan to see if it's baby, water or nothing!! DH finally got over to swap the cot yesterday so we can now get a shift on with the nursery :) It needs painting, so I suppose the next think to do is to pick the colours and then I can order the wall stickers that we want in there. Need to get his clothes sorted, he has loads! All that's left then is the hospital bag and a couple of other bits that I keep meaning to make a list of so I don't keep forgetting what they are :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Not sure how much I've put on because I'm too afraid to weigh myself. I know it's a bit though I can feel it!


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'm the same I haven't been weighed since my first scan appointment :/ do they ever weigh you again or can I stay in denial for the foreseeable future lol?


----------



## baby_maybe

In the UK no more weighing thankfully :rofl: Means I can be in denial until I dare weigh myself after he arrives!!


----------



## anna1986

i weighed myself after xmas (stupidly) and id put on 2st nearly :cry:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Our scales broke lol so we don't have any right now! I can only weigh myselve at the gym but not going there much right now lol got to go and put my membership on hold so might have sneaky weigh when I go lol


----------



## baby_maybe

I wouldn't worry anna, I've probably put on the same by now. At 32 weeks in my last pregnancy I was exactly 2 stone heavier than pre-preg, that scared me so I didn't weigh myself again until she was 4 weeks old!


----------



## rose.

I have also not been weighed since my first appointment. I am going to stay blissfully ignorant I think, I will resist weighing myself even once Alfie is born, and go by my clothes instead!

Good luck for the appointments everyone x


----------



## boxxey

I get weighed every time I go to the Dr, I have only gained 7.5 pounds so that is ok, I think it is cause im still sick


----------



## skeet9924

Had my appt yesterday.. I've gained a total of 22lbs at 30 weeks.. First time I've actually found out the total I've gained!! Everything seems to be going well, I'm actually measuring about a week behind but my ob isn't concerned.. I have to call today to get my platelet results as they didn't have them yet


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies I hope your all doing well. I'v hit the point of "omg i have so much to do still.. not enough time to do it.. no motivation and too much pain to do it" :wacko: I need a good dose of energy and no pains so i can get everything done. Doesnt help that DH wont help out though which really peeves me off. 

I have put on exactly one 14lbs so far. I started at 18 stone 7lb and am now 19 stone 6lb :cry: i so know im going to top the scales at 20 stone before baby comes and i feel so disgusted in myself right now for ever letting myself get so big. Once baby comes i am doing something about it.. no more sittin on my asss moaning about being fat.. its time i sorted it out!

my poor pelvis feels like it is going to split in 2 :( plus side only 9 days till my 32 week growth scan and finally booking the date for my section. :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

hi all

Appt went well baby active and hb good. although little monkey is still breech! but its not a big deal as im having a section anyway. 

x


----------



## baby_maybe

My pelvis feels like it splitting in two at the moment as well hun and I also still have a fair amount to do with little motivation for getting it done! If I could get a decent nights sleep for once I might have a bit more energy! My DH really wants to help, but he's so snowed under at work he's not had the opportunity to do much towards preparing so far, at least the thought is there though :)

He was saying today that he wants the decorator from work to come in and do the nursery though, so that's one big thing off the list and also means that he doesn't have to find time to do it himself! He has booked a month off work for when baby come though, so we should be able to get some bit and pieces done around the house then whilst the girls are at school. Even if I'm a bit weak pp I bet I won't be in as much pain as I am now :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad appointment went well Anna. I'll find out tomorrow if I still have a little breech monkey on my hands, although I think since the weekend the movements have changed place again and I'm sure he might be head down now!


----------



## starzz

hi ladies

It's been forever since i posted on this thread but just wanted to say hi and hope you are all doing great! not much longer to go now!!! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone but find it slowing down big time now (probably since i'm counting down almost daily haha)
We really haven't prepared very much (nursery still needs flooring, baseboards, etc. installed) and i'm waiting for my shower (at the end of this month) before i start buying things. I am getting nervous though that i'll run out of time....praying baby stays in until at least 37 weeks but no more than 40 :)!


----------



## Kellycool

I think I am going to follow suit and not weigh myself again. It's so tough though-I am a sucker for punishment. Think it was our recent 2 week all inclusive holiday to Egypt that made me put on loads  Worth every calorie though hehehe. 

Glad those who had appts are all well and happy. No more scans for me which sucks as would like to know what baby weighs so I know what to expect as first born was 9lbs and second was 9lb4 :/

So exhausted this week, starting to feel very pregnant! But trying to just enjoy it as I know it will definitely be our last one

x


----------



## baby_maybe

2 weeks all inc would have me done for weight wise too! I guess I just love food too much :haha:


----------



## Kellycool

Haha! By the end of it I actually couldn't even eat I overindulge so much. Born fatty


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like me! I can eat until I feel sick if I'm really enjoying what's in front of me. I lost 6 stone a few years ago, when the baby comes I think I need to revisit that mentality!


----------



## Kte

I've not been weighed since my first appointment and I'm keeping it that way! 

Gtt results came back and all is well, baby is measuring spot on for 29 weeks and my iron levels came back at 13.3 - mw was very impressed!


----------



## rose.

Sorry this is probably a bit TMI, but I just had to tidy down there for the first time in a couple of weeks (I've got a bit lazy while pregnant) and omg it was so difficult! I couldn't see it for a start due to the big bump in the way so had to use a mirror, and that was difficult as I couldn't get the angle right, and then the shaver kept scratching me where I couldn't see what I was doing... So I've ended up with a probably very patchy, sore area :( any tips?! It's going to have to end up overgrown as I don't feel like repeating that experience again in a while!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Finally have a minute to catch up so think back when reading my comments below :haha:

*iPretti* - your awful appt is why I'm seeing a doctor in NJ rather than in my home state of PA. Here, they only have groups and you get rotated around but in NJ there are single doctor practices. I'm lucky to live near the border and don't have to drive too far. I'm sorry you have to deal with this additional stress&#8230;it's horrible :hugs:

*Athena* - we have decided to just do the bassinet thing&#8230;I'll use our bed as the changing table and we'll buy some cheap chest of drawers at Ikea for storage of her things in the meantime&#8230;right now, it's all lying around in boxes!! Looks awful :dohh:

*rose* - in terms of mean comments&#8230;I think people can be rude cause they are simply jealous! If you're thinner than them and you're pregnant, it's hard for them to deal with. I have a similar problem in that everyone keeps telling me how tiny I am and if I'm eating enough, etc&#8230;they are making me paranoid that the baby isn't growing right, etc. People can be so thoughtless sometimes! Just focus on how much YOU love your bump and how perfect it is in your eyes&#8230;forget them. I know it's hard, but they are just projecting their feelings onto you :hug: Great 3D pics!!!

*Lou* - I signed up for a breastfeeding class at my hospital so hopefully that will get me an intro to some local moms. The birthing class we are taking is an hour away! SO as nice as those moms are, they are too far :nope: I found a local mom's group on MeetUp but it's not too active. Perhaps I can change that when my bean arrives and organize some stuff :flower: Your bump looks great by the way!!!

*baby_maybe* - quite the scare you had! Glad all is alright. I would have freaked out :hugs: I can't believe you have to be prepared to give birth when you get your stitch taken out - that's so soon! I guess I should start thinking about my hospital bag&#8230;can't believe we're THAT close already!

*anna* - glad your appointment went well! Hope baby stays put for a couple more weeks! I'll cross my fingers for ya :flower:

*starzz* - I'm not much ahead of you in the baby prep department! We are moving into a new house 3 weeks after baby is due and we don't get access to that house until end of this month. That's when we'll start on our nursery!! I'm also waiting until my shower to finish shopping and that's not until 2/2&#8230;here's to a timely but not too late baby as well!

*Kte* - yay for such great GTT and iron results! Nice work :happydance:

AFM, I'm good. Boobs got bigger so all my bras are tight...I went to try on the next size up in the store and it's too big!!! :dohh: Not sure what to do...otherwise, I'm just tired and the littlest things tire me out entirely. So trying to take it easy but keep a move on my to do list...still lots to go!


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> Sorry this is probably a bit TMI, but I just had to tidy down there for the first time in a couple of weeks (I've got a bit lazy while pregnant) and omg it was so difficult! I couldn't see it for a start due to the big bump in the way so had to use a mirror, and that was difficult as I couldn't get the angle right, and then the shaver kept scratching me where I couldn't see what I was doing... So I've ended up with a probably very patchy, sore area :( any tips?! It's going to have to end up overgrown as I don't feel like repeating that experience again in a while!!

Ask DH to do it! :shrug: No idea...I gave up as I cannot see a thing down there...and I used to wax but since we have a million more blood vessels in that area, everyone says waxing is three times as painful while pregnant so I'm going to pass on that. Poor doc who will have to look at it! :haha:


----------



## rose.

I just mentioned it to him and he said 'no way!! That's gross!!' No idea why, it's not like he's not seen that area before. Think ill just have to give up - I'm sure they've seen thousands like it before. I used to epilate but haven't in a while, and that's risky at the best of times so no way am I trying that blind! It would end up looking like Frankenstein. And I've never waxed it so definitely don't think now is the best time to start.

Oh the joys of pregancy! I wouldn't change it for the world though :)


----------



## skeet9924

My oh wont shave me either... I currently stand in the shower with my legs spread as far as possible is a squatting position and try to move my bump ( lol does not work so well)!! I'm very patchy i'm sure but its staying some what controlled..I think my next step is to try to sit on the bathroom floor!! to be honest i try to shave once a week so it doesnt get to out of control. 

I got my results back from my platelet test!! Looks like my levels have gone up to the normal range :happydance: They will probably check them a few more times to ensure they stay up before i give birth but atleast I dont have to go for weekly blood work!!


----------



## iprettii

Times like this *MrsChezek* I wish I was back in NY seeing my old doctor.


----------



## iprettii

rose. said:


> Sorry this is probably a bit TMI, but I just had to tidy down there for the first time in a couple of weeks (I've got a bit lazy while pregnant) and omg it was so difficult! I couldn't see it for a start due to the big bump in the way so had to use a mirror, and that was difficult as I couldn't get the angle right, and then the shaver kept scratching me where I couldn't see what I was doing... So I've ended up with a probably very patchy, sore area :( any tips?! It's going to have to end up overgrown as I don't feel like repeating that experience again in a while!!


I use Nair, I actually need to get some tomorrow because I'm sure down there is a forrest LOL


----------



## iprettii

OH MY GOODNESS 56 more days until my due date!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Crazy how soon it will come huh??? :wohoo:

And great news *skeet*!!! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

rose - yup having the same problem! this is prob TMI but i sit in front of my mirror in the bedroom legs spread and use hubbys hair trimmers! i use to use veet or nair but dont like the thought of if i suddenly had to go into hospital not long after doing it that id be bald down there lol! so hubbys hair trimmers it is! havent told him i use them though!! lol


----------



## rose.

Good news about the platelets skeet :)

Ahh sounds like its quite normal to have shaving issues at this stage then, I won't worry as much :) 

Does anyone else have painful ribs?? I feel like I've been kicked in the ribs constantly :( I am guessing its baby's bum pressing up against them.

Got my whooping cough jab today


----------



## anna1986

my ribs hurt at times but thats coz babys head is shoved up in them!

good luck with the whooping cough jab its fine u just get an achy arm for a couple of days! have it done on the side u dont sleep on x


----------



## Bladesgirl

Argh shaving down there and my legs is a nightmare!!! I tried the other day! Sat on floor of shower legs spread!! Thought I had done a good job till I looked in the mirror just to see massive patches lol! And I can't reach my legs properly! 

Felt crappy yesterday and baby must have been feeling off to cos he didn't move all day till I decided enough was enough and to go to checked out! I'm been feeling funny for weeks which I can handle but I wanted to check baby! Well they hooked me up to a machine and soon as the moniter went on he tried to kick the moniter lol!! I think he's gonna be a funny baby!! They said the monitor results were good although baby did start with a really high heart rate (went down about 2 mins in) 

They are booking me for a scan on Thursday as they just want to check him as doctor said I looked a bit off and have been unwell! So hopefully he's fine and they are just doing everything for an extra reassurance!


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the tip Anna! Ill make sure I have it in my other arm.

Blades girl, my little one was very quiet yesterday (although I did feel some light movement throughout the day) and I was getting a bit worried. So far today he's been roughly normal. I think it's because he's getting more cramped in there - I seem to feel more rolling movements and squirms and less kicks these days. I suppose if I was rolled up in a ball in a tight space with my legs up by my head I wouldn't fancy kicking much either lol!

Good luck for the scan hope it goes ok. I just got an appointment for physio on 21st which is good news! My hips have been much better the past few days anyway, but I'm sure they will flare up again soon


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh shaving down there is the worst at the moment! I still manage just about, but I have to sit in the show with my legs spread and I can't actually see because of the bump! I tend to not go for a smooth shave down there now, but more just run the razor over the whole area to get the hairs as short as possible and all hopefully a similar length! It seems to work and doesn't look too bad when I get a glimpse in the mirror lol!

Blades - my LO was like that when I got put on the monitor the other day too, little monster.

AFM - So had my appointment this morning. Firstly, got my stitch removal booked for the 5th Feb :happydance: so pleased about that as it gives me another date to count down until which breaks up the last few weeks a bit :)

However I've been measuring big for a while, at 28 was 33 weeks and although today was only 34 weeks, both the midwife and the consultant think I'm carrying a bit of excess fluid, so suspected polyhydramnios. As such he booked me for a scan tomorrow afternoon to check the size of the baby and the amount of fluid in there. He thinks its more likely fluid than baby though. He also asked me to have a GTT to rule out GD as apparently this can cause excess fluid as well. 

Other than that the rest of the appointment went fine, BP fine, urine fine and baby sounded good on the doppler and is still very wriggley! So have the scan at 5.30pm tomorrow and then my GTT at 9am on Friday, god knows how I'm going to survive not eating until after 11am and DH won't be there as he is off to a motorsport show on Friday and won't be back until late evening! As I've got these extra appointments this week the consultant wants to see me again next week, so I've an appointment every week now except the last week of Jan and the another one the first week of Feb!

Will update again after my scan tomorrow and although I'm a little worried the consultant didn't seem too concerned and I get to see LO again, plus get to check if he is still a he!! :haha:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Thanks rose I'm sure he will be fine he's wiggling all over the place today!! I think he's trying to appolgise for scaring me! Glad you got an appointment for your hips! I keep getting occasional back pain but nothing to seriusonso far touch wood!

Baby maybe good luck with your scan! I'm a little nervous about mine to but quite excited to see baby again as its been a while! I think they should let you have more scans in pregancy!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm nervous for mine too, but I'm sure all will be fine. I think the consultant just wants to know what he's dealing with so he can make a plan :)


----------



## AmyB1978

babymaybe and bladesgirl,

Good luck with your scans/tests! It is good to see you have proactive doctors that are making sure all is well.

I am considered high risk and as such have had a scan every month... my most recent one was Monday and I am now going for weekly scans... I see the specialist for a scan every week and the Ob every other week (I think) unless she ups it to weekly too. Luckily baby and I are doing well they just want to make sure it stays that way. I have also been having contractions/cramping/etc and have had some cervical changes so they want to keep a close eye on us.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Amy :)

I'm already high risk because of my cervix and have a stitch in to stop it from dilating early. I suffer with a lot of pulling pains in my cervix because of this and also loads of braxton hicks too!


----------



## skeet9924

You ladies are so lucky!! I asked my ob if I get another scan and she said that we will decide that later on :( I really want one!! Lol


----------



## rose.

I only had 2 medical scans, one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. The one I had at the weekend I had to pay for. It must be nice having more scans but at the same time I imagine you ladies get a bit anxious about them, I remember I was so anxious for both my medical scans!!

Whooping cough jab was ok, bit of an achy arm but otherwise fine. I've got a wedge pillow to try tonight see if it helps me get comfy.


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, you are right that it is nice seeing the baby more often but it would also be nice to be not considered high risk and not have to have the scans. Luckily, for me, so far, it has all been to make sure we are doing okay not because we aren't. 

I got a wedge pillow a week or two ago, it's not a miracle cure but definitely seems to help!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :)
I'v been slack on here lately...
:hi:

I found an old pregnancy test while cleaning my cupboards and of course I raced to the toilet to pee on it :haha:
I took a pic and send it to OH at work, and said Im pregnant!! he laughed and called me a d*ckhead hahaha :haha:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hahaha sharnw that's funny!! I might try that lol!! I'm sure I have one somewhwre lol!! Although I may have used them all as I kept doing them as couldn't get over the shock lol!

I'm happy that I get to see baby but I have seen him a few times as we paid for a 4d scan and i was allowed to go a few times until baby wanted to be seen! We needed up going 4 times and baby never really wanted to play and I'm to far along now! So with that and my normal scans oh and our 16 week gender lol I have had 7-8 scans lol!! 

I'm more worried about this one as obviously I think they think something is wrong and unlike the 4d scans they are checking him over not just looking for his beautiful face! On the plus side I felt a bit better yesterday and had quite a good day so hopeing I can keep the same today!! Although I'm up early to go for this scan lol!!

What's a wedge pillow? I got a pregancy pillow thing but its pretty rubbish and now my bump is big lying on my side isn't to bad! It's when it was middle range bump and didnt know where to go lol!! My main pains are in my calves and ankles for some reason!


----------



## rose.

I'm sure everything will be fine blades girl :)

A wedge pillow is just a small pillow made of foam in the shape of a wedge. I tried mine last night but couldn't get any more comfy with it. I think if my hips flare up again it could help quite a lot though! But you're right, now the bumps bigger it sort of steadies itself


----------



## sharnw

Bladesgirl, GL at your scan xx
I have 5 pillows wedged everywhere around and under my body lol an will be very interesting when bump gets bigger. My calves are aching bad too. So painful


----------



## anna1986

hi all

so not much going on with me little man keeps wedging his head under my ribs which is making it increasingly more difficult to do things when he does that and it hurts. My little girl was the same around this time too. my babys seem to like sitting up inside me n dont want to play ball by going head down! i always worry when i bend over that im squashing his head lol
So my daughter has a sickness bug also :sad: hate seeing her so poorly shes just laying around n sleeping or wanting cuddles. really hoping i dont catch it but she did throw up on me a few times now!
have a good day ladies


----------



## Kte

Hope your little girl gets better soon. I'm off today with my ill daughter as well, suspected tonsillitis. She has been complaining for a few days her cheeks hurt and Ive been looking in her mouth but yesterday her tonsils looked more swollen and had white bits on, so off we go the the doctors today. Although now she says she is better for some reason even though she isn't!

I had my whooping couch vaccine booked in for next monday but Ive moved it to today now since we are at the doctors anyway. Oh joy!

Had my Nan's funeral yesterday, it was sad but nice, everyone had lots of fun stories and memories it made it quite a nice day. I found out the middle name we are planning on using was actually my Nan's too - I never knew what it was!! I thought that was pretty cool!

Best be off, I'm experimenting making a sweede and potato rosti and the damn thing keeps boiling over!


----------



## paula181

Hi all, I hope you are all doing well.

I had my whooping cough 3-4 weeks ago and I was fine apart from having a sore arm for a week. 

Is anyone suffering with really bad dizziness spells when standing for a short period of time ie 5-10 mins and being sick because of it or feeling like you are going to throw up!! I have been having this since Monday, and this morning I had an eposide while talking to my boss went all hot, dizzy and had to run to the toilet to be sick, I even had the boss holding my hair :shock::haha: Maybe its just the baby draining me, I spoke to my midwife and all my bloods were fine, my iron was 12 so im not anemic and my bp was 120/80 on Monday!! I am dumb founded :shrug: Looks like I may have to start carrying a sick bag with me from now on!! :lol:

xx


----------



## paula181

Oh and also feeling like you have been kicked in the privates when your walking!! As you can tell I am feeling a little sorry for myself today :rofl:

xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm starting to feel sick in the morning again.. I have has a few hot flashes along with dizziness but have not yet been sick from it.. I usually just try to go somewhere cooler.. Usually stand outside for a moment because its winter here. My oh is being a good sport about my increased temperature as I always have to house freezing and he just bundles on the couch with a blanket :) our room is really cold .. I sleep with 2 fans on and the window wide open and am still kicking off the blankets!! I'm sure by the time he comes to bed ( 3am) it's freezing in there :haha:


----------



## Lou1234

paula181 said:


> Oh and also feeling like you have been kicked in the privates when your walking!! As you can tell I am feeling a little sorry for myself today :rofl:
> 
> xx

OMG Yes!! That is the only way to describe it! Like you are playing football and someone completely misses the ball and gets you in the private parts wtih a really strong kick! I just feel bruised down there and it really hurts when walking.

Sometimes hurts quite a lot there when I roll over in bed etc as well.


----------



## AmyB1978

I can't say that I have had the dizziness with the nausea... but I am still having nausea and vomiting from time to time, it never went completely away for me. I can totally relate to the hot flashes and being warmer than usual, it's ridiculous and I am so glad it is winter here as in the summer it isn't unusual for it get REALLY hot! I can also relate to the feeling like someone is kicking you in the crotch... I am getting really uncomfortable down there and have also been having what we (me and Drs) think are contractions and also cramping. They estimated her to be 4 pounds on Monday... what is this going to feel like when our babies are even bigger!?! 

Anna and Kte, hope your girls get better soon and that you manage to stay healthy!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is well.

Need to book in for my whopping cough injection. Not had any dizziness but do have pain in both calves during the night. Have had a lot of rib pain but mainly in the back. Baby is kicking more and more and makes me smile every-time! :happydance:

Love to you all :kiss:


----------



## Kte

hope everyone's aches don't get any worse at least, like you say we still have a little way to go! :flower:I just get sore hips after being in bed for so long and last night I ended up with restless leg syndrome in both legs, really hoping that that doesn't happen again, one leg is bad enough but I can usually pin it down, both was just ridiculous! 

Hope everyone's scans go well x

AmyB: hope that baby stays put and your contractions, if they are, stay at bay! :hugs:

Little miss has been to the doctors and has been given some yellow medicine, I can't remember which it is but its not amoxicillin I know that at least! They said she is still okay to go to nursery on it so at least she hasn't been classed as contagious! Phew!

Arm from whooping cough is pretty tender but at least it's done now :)


----------



## baby_maybe

So had my scan earlier and boy do I have a lot of fluid. I have definite polyhydramnios and my AFI measures 29.8cm, the upper range of normal is 25cm at 32 weeks so as you can see I'm well over that. Not sure what the consultant will want to do, already have my GTT booked for tomorrow and then I see the consultant next weds to discuss both the scan and GTT results.

I must admit that I'm am now a little worried about what this might mean. I'm not going to google because that is never good at any time, but I am also already aware of the some of the causes for this and I'm trying not to think about them especially as 65% od cases don't have a reason.

The good news is that because of all the fluid the scan was super clear and as far as that goes baby looks fine, although I realise a scan cannot diagnose. Anyway he is definitely, no doubt, still a he :happydance: he also is average weight at an estimated 4lb4oz so not a fatty at the moment.

Im kind of hoping now that my GTT is positive because at least I'll have a reason behind all the fluid, if not I guess the consultant will have a plan of what to do next, like some blood tests etc.

Of course this does complicate the IC a bit, with all the extra fluid and my uterus which can be irritable the fluid just make sit more likely that I won't get to term, either because of the extra weight against my cervix or because it will fool my uterus into thinking its term and start it off contracting! 

Anyways I'll probably have a proper update after next weeks consultant appointment :)


----------



## rose.

Hope your little girls get better soon! It's not nice to see them poorly :(

Baby maybe, sorry about the diagnosis but I'm glad baby is looking so healthy and right on track. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry - I'm sure everything will be fine and you're in the best hands :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks rose :)


----------



## skeet9924

Baby maybe- sorry about the diagnosis .. Hopefully your consultant gives you some good information :) I'm very proud of you for not googling it!! I google everything and it scares the crap out of me


----------



## MrsChezek

I keep reading all your posts on my phone and composing a response in my head, but I never get around to writing it. However, my silly brain feels I've already responded and when i come back on, I'm always confused as to where my post had gone [then I remember I never actually wrote it!!!!] :dohh:

*Bladesgirl* - so did you have your scan today or is it next thursday? Glad your LO was well when they checked in on him. I get cramps in my calves and restless leg syndrome myself. It's NO fun&#8230;I hate it when I can't sleep&#8230;plus dull pains are so much more annoying that an acute pain. Not sure why, but they drive me mad!!!

*rose* - glad you got that physic appointment! I do hope it gives you some relief :hugs: I find my LO is still moving a lot. But it's not kicking as much as pushing. Like she's trying to create more space&#8230;and usually its up against my ribs or my right side - which doesn't feel so nice :nope: But I just push back at her little limbs and after a swift kick back, she usually stops :winkwink:

*AmyB* - I'm considered high risk simply because I'll be 35 when LO is born!!! Which is crazy in my book&#8230;I feel I'm more fit and healthy than many 20 year olds that are pregnant&#8230;such a silly reason to label someone high risk for :dohh: At least it got me a lot of scans in my first trimester! No extras since week 12 though&#8230;

*anna* & *Kte* - hope your little girls get better soon!!!! Take extra vitamin C to boost your immune system :hugs:

*paula* - no dizziness but my nausea is back a bit&#8230;but it's mainly after I eat. I just feel sick like I over ate no matter how little I eat. I think it's cause LO is sitting really high and there's just no room for my stomach!!!! I can barely eat anything these days&#8230;it's frustrating :nope:

*skeet* - my DH would kill for me to be hot!!!! I'm still pretty cold most of the time. I'm one of those people who is ALWAYS cold and so the hot flashes was one thing he was looking forward to in my pregnancy. He's been quite disappointed so far! :haha:

*baby_maybe* - sorry about all the big words and ugly numbers you got at the doctors today but sounds like it can all be managed. I will cross everything for your GTT tomorrow and keep it crossed until you hear from your consultant. Good idea not to google&#8230;it's always disheartening what you find! Stay strong :hugs:


AFM, we did our maternity photo shoot today so that was a lot of fun. Except for the part where I froze my butt off!! The forecast said 52F (11C) so I went ahead with just a sweater dress and some boots but with the wind, it was freezing! Then, I had to change into jeans and an open sweater for some exposed belly shots and at that point I felt numb&#8230;took me at least 45 minutes and lots of hot drinks to warm back up!!! But hopefully the pics will be worth it&#8230;can't wait to see them :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Baby maybe, keeping everything crossed for you that you get some answers/good news and keeping you and your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## rose.

Your photo shoot sounds good mrs chezek! We were thinking of having one but time is quickly flying by and I don't think I'll get around to organising one now


----------



## anna1986

hi all

So my little girl seems to have got over her sickness bug. shes not been sick for 36hrs now. im feeling slightly sicky but hoping thats just where im tired and baby is pushing on my tummy! My daughter decided that a 2:30am last night she was absolutly starving so we were up have juice n toast by 3am. she then decided she didnt want to sleep so sat on the floor playing picnics with her pretend foos til nearly 5am when she finally went bk to sleep only to wake me up at 7! these children do like to test you.
Anyways shes gone off to nannies for the night now so im going to have a nap n chill out until hubby gets home then he's taking me for dinner (probably be our last dinner out before baby comes eeekkkk)
x


----------



## rose.

Have a lovely evening Anna! :)


----------



## Kte

*Anna*: Glad your little girl is feeling much better - what a way of making it up to you by being up all night playing instead! Enjoy your meal out tonight!

*Baby maybe*: Sorry to hear about the diagnosis, think you do right not to Goolge! Hope you get the answers soon off your GP and more that it is GTT - it's odd wishing that on someone but you know what I mean, the best possible outcome considering :flower: :hugs:

*MrsChezek*: I think I would of turned blue, photoshop would of been needed! Hope the pics look lovely though in the end :flower:


----------



## anna1986

For all the uk mummies tesco baby event started on wednesday ans asdas starts on the 17th. Asda is normally better for big boxes of nappies etc x


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh that's good to know, any ideas how long they are on for?


----------



## anna1986

Amy_T said:


> Ooh that's good to know, any ideas how long they are on for?

asda is 17th (online) 21st (instore)-27th
tesco is the 7th jan until beginning of feb sometime.


----------



## paula181

Oooh I love the asda baby event. Time to spend some pennies :dance:

Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks Anna, sounds like a time to grab some bargains!

31 weeks today! :happydance:

Am feeling ok, have some days off work now, shame OH is away for the weekend with the army. 

Hope everyone else is ok. :kiss:


----------



## baby_bray

How's everybody doing on the stretch-mark aspect of things? I just hit 30wks yesterday and I've been on the lookout since day one and been super proactive when it comes to my belly. 
But I was looking in the mirror the other day and it looks like I'm starting to get some weird red spots on my hips just below where my underwear sit. I was really hoping they were actually from my underwear or the seam of my pants but I slept nude last night and they're still there so I'm pretty sure they're the beginnings...a little bummed, but not shocked. I'm more surprised at the location! I would have thought they would have showed up somewhere else before showing up on the far side of my hips...I don't feel like I've really gained much there...


----------



## rose.

I've got a few level with my belly button on either side of my bump, they are more like spider veins though and only really tiny so Im not too worried :)


----------



## skeet9924

so far i think i may be ok..I think i may be getting some small ones on my hips too, but i'm not sure if I am..still very faint. I've been checking my belly every night and loading it with palmers cream


----------



## baby_bray

skeet9924 said:


> so far i think i may be ok..I think i may be getting some small ones on my hips too, but i'm not sure if I am..still very faint. I've been checking my belly every night and loading it with palmers cream

Yup, it's been Palmers and Sarna for me. Sarna is amazing btw ladies, it's usually in the first aid aisle and its an anti-itch lotion that feels so nice and cooling. I love the smell, but some people don't, it is sort of a medicinal scent, menthol and camphor. No steroids or anything in it. I used just Palmers up until about 24weeks but when the belly really started to grow and I got SOOO itchy around my belly button and Palmers did nothing...I was determined not to be "that pregnant lady" who is constantly scratching her belly. Walmart, Rite Aid, CVS, Walgreens and Target all usually have it


----------



## anna1986

i have a few old n new strech marks appearing on bump! learnt in last pregnancy though no matter how much cream u apply it dont work if your going to get them you will. luckily after my last pregnancy they faded so much u could hardly see them! 
Am getting so uncomfortable now n just want my little man here! 6 and a half weeks left til i get to meet him am hoping her wont keep me waiting til then and come slightly earlier although not as early as his sister!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, here is my latest bump photo 31 weeks! x


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm covered in stretch marks, no new ones so far but I have some huge big old ones :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Lovely bump sportysgirl x


----------



## skeet9924

Lovely bump sportsy!!


----------



## paula181

My 32+2 bump

I think I've dropped slightly. Going to take a photo each week now till little ones here

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sportysgirl

Lovely photo Paula! x


----------



## Kte

Lovely bump pics ladies :flower:

No stretch marks here at the mo luckily. I have a few stretchies from hitting puberty on my hips still! Hoping my collection doesn't get any bigger but what will be will be.


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump pics :) you both look fab! 

Having a really nice day today, hubby went out this morning cycling and when he came back we went out for lunch then came back and had a cuddle. We even dtd for the first time in so long, and I actually managed to relax! It seems so funny that we used to do it every other day all the time when we were TTC, now we do it so little it seems like a special event ha! I really need to relax and get it in to my head that nothing bads going to happen - I've still got the worry stuck in my head from first tri.


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hello ladies!! It's forgot to check back to this group lol!!

For those who saw my post I've had my scan and baby is perfect! Measured fine, heartbeat great and fluid and cord all fine so it's just me that's not very well but I had my ECG and nothing showed as far as I know so looks as if pregancy is just taking its toll!! But I have felt a bit better the last 2 days so maybe I'm starting to cope better lol!

Your all taking about stretch marks!! I'm just living with mine now I was in tears when I found them on my bum and one under my bump which has spilt so far it's the size of a 10p coin!!! To be fair when I was 18-19 I was 17 stone+ and had bad stretch marks then I lost alot of weight and although they were still there they faded and I got used to them!! The ones on my bump now are where the old strech marks have got longer so just new red bits at the top on each old one so my belly looks spotty lol!! 

Baby maybe I'm sorry your scan didn't go as well! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed here hoping you get some answers but its good baby is ok :) 

I got a flyer about the asda and tesco baby events! I'm not sure weather to buy anymore nappies as people keep saying different babies for different nappies but while they are cheap I think I might be better out shopping bills are big already and nappies are going to be a big extra :/ I still need some cot sheets and a Moses basket too!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks hun, great news about your scan. Pregnancy can be pretty hard on your body so I'm not surprised to know baby is ok and it's you thats poorly. Just be sure to take it easy and don't do more than your body can cope with. Baby will take anything it needs so it will only make you worse! Delightful this pregnancy malarkey :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!!! I had a great night with oh last night . We went and got our new tv :) we then spent a night in watching some 3d movies and playing video games!! We enjoyed each others company without anyone else around for the first time in a long time.. We've been so distant lately that it was nice just to have some time together. I also asked him if he could help me shave my area :blush: when it comes close to labour time and he actually said yes!! Lol every other time I mentioned it he said no way!! Lets hope that answer sticks when the time comes . I think it helped when I told him my friends husband did it for her


----------



## rose.

Glad you had a nice evening together skeet! It's nice to spend a bit of time just the two of you before LO comes. We are trying to make a real effort to do something together each weekend that we won't be able to do when Alfie comes.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm jealous of you ladies getting DH alone time, with 3 kids in our house already it's near on impossible to get any sort of alone time. They even follow me to the toilet and keep talking to me while I'm in there :rofl: I have to remind them that I'm peeing and that surely what they have to say can wait until I finish!


----------



## rose.

Aww that's nice that they want to spend time with you though :) I can't wait until its me, DH and our little boy. I keep getting excited about all the things we can do together!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I love spending time with them, but straight after school when we've already been in the car for 20 minutes talking I think they can give me 5 minutes in the toilet alone :rofl:


----------



## rose.

Yeah I can imagine that would get annoying ha!! Bless them.

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/C1D91AB3-9B2B-49C3-8D54-8FADCA9BF771-9391-000009C86B368358.jpg


----------



## Amy_T

baby_maybe said:


> I'm jealous of you ladies getting DH alone time, with 3 kids in our house already it's near on impossible to get any sort of alone time. They even follow me to the toilet and keep talking to me while I'm in there :rofl: I have to remind them that I'm peeing and that surely what they have to say can wait until I finish!


Hehe this made me laugh.... I always say I can never go to the toilet in peace, my hubby manages to lock himself away when he needs to go! 

Some great bump pics by the way.... I'll attach mine taken today at exactly 29 weeks....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose and Amy great bump photos! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump Amy!

Thanks sportysgirl I was inspired to share after seeing the other pictures on this thread!


----------



## baby_maybe

Great bumps girls :)

Amy - somehow my DH manages to avoid being followed as well, maybe that will change once we have a little man in the house? :)


----------



## sharnw

Lovely bumps x


----------



## Lou1234

Lovely bumps ladies. Hope everyone is well.

I've got faded stretch marks from a quick growth spurt in my teens plus gaining weight in my 20's which I lost and was maintaining before getting pregnant. New ones have appeared towards the top of my bump. That part of my skin hasn't been stretched before so it doesn't surprise me. 

Got my next midwife appointment on Tues and my ticker has finally changed!

I'm kinda hoping it snows here overnight and the tubes don't work in the morning so I can have the day off work but don't think it will snow that much.


----------



## Kte

Lovely bumps :flower: 

Bladesgirl: Sorry to hear your unwell but glad baby is fine. Hopefully you can take it as easy as possible :flower:

i actually managed at the in laws today to go to the loo alone! I did think earlier I'm going to have to get used to two in the audience! :haha: 

Oh walked in on me earlier trying to trim, I just yelled at him as he made me jump out of my skin! I wasn't exactly in the most glamorous positions so I got all flustered, then I couldn't stop laughing which, as you can imagine, made the task even more difficult! :rofl:


----------



## iprettii

Well ladies it looks like I now know what Braxton Hicks feels like. I've been getting this tightening feeling in my bump for about 2 days now, of course it's on and off but tonight I realized that this could be braxton hicks.


----------



## skeet9924

Lovely bumps ladies!! Ill have to take a new pic soon.. See how much I've changed!! 

Starting next weekend we are working on the nursery!! Oh and my friend are going to paint it :) then I can start organizing!! I have so much stuff piled in there right now its hard to move around!!


----------



## Bladesgirl

I think I have 2 braxton hicks maybe!! Just where my belly went super hard!! But that's it lol!! Not really sure what I should be looking for with them or wether I'm meant to get them!

I have finished our nursery now just need to fix the shelf to the wall so it can't fall and maybe buy a nursing chair and I would like a rug lol but the OH days that's not important!


----------



## rose.

Ahh nursery organising is so exciting :) mine is more or less finished but I do need to finish tidying it. I think I will do it when I'm on maternity leave so I can remind myself of everything we have in there before Alfie arrives!


----------



## baby_maybe

Exciting with all the nuserys getting done. The decorator is at my house as I type, painting our room :happydance: Once that is done I can finally get the furniture sorted, I have it all, it just needs putting together :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Our nursery is done bar getting a chair. It looks lovely and I love just going in there to have another look! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - it was fun to do a photoshoot! I just hope we like at least ONE photo :wacko: We're both very critical of ourselves in photos&#8230;lol. And you'd be surprised how many photogs can fit you in on a couple days notice this time of year&#8230;it's a dead market until spring. So if you want to do one, go for it! And lovely bump (definitely photogenic)!!

*sportys* - congrats on 31 weeks! Lovely bump :flower:

*baby_bray* - I'm only itchy on certain days more than others but I'll check out Sarna&#8230;thanks for the tip! RE stretch marks, I've been slathering on Mustela's anti-stretchmark cream since week 14 and so far so good on my belly. I already had stretch marks on my lower back and bum from a growth spurt when I was young (like *Kte* and *Lou*) so if more have appeared in those areas, I wouldn't know! :shrug:

*anna* - I'm super uncomfortable now too&#8230;since about 5 days ago I just feel so huge and icky&#8230;my back has been killing me and my innards are sore from getting kicked about!!!

*paula* - I was thinking of switching to doing weekly photos myself&#8230;I used to do one every 3 weeks. I'm due for one this week so maybe I'll just do weekly ones moving forward. Lovely bump!

*skeet* - yay for a great night in with hubby! Aren't those lovely? DH and I are overdue for one as my parents were over this weekend. I haven't asked him to help with the shaving yet but I plan to use the same approach ("my friend's DH did it for her") :flower: We start on our nursery next week too! I cannot wait!!!!

I hope everyone shares their nursery photos once they are done! I love baby rooms&#8230;they are SO cute and make me smile :happydance:

OK, time to do some yoga&#8230;I haven't done it since Christmas so I'm not even sure I can get through the routine with my ginormous belly&#8230;I'll post a pic later today - I've been inspired by all the belly pic posts :thumbup: [PS I posted an updated belly progression last week and did one from week 13 until week 30 which is pretty cool to see - check out my journal if you're interested]


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'm trying to share my nursery pictures so bare with me as my phone will only put one at a time !!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bladesgirl

Next picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## baby_bray

LOOOOOVE the furniture Bladesgirl!!! I am in love with the way natural wood looks~~!! So cute!
added in since you posted a second pic too- and that bedding set is just precious! I love the pretty pale colors!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Next photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bladesgirl

So many clothes lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bladesgirl

Thanks baby bray! I knew I wanted Winnie the Pooh from the beginning but didnt like one whole set so the room is mixed from Mothercare mamas and papas hand painted eBay the works lol


----------



## sportysgirl

Here is one of our nursery photos. I handmade the cot bumper! :kiss:


----------



## sportysgirl

Bladesgirl said:


> Thanks baby bray! I knew I wanted Winnie the Pooh from the beginning but didnt like one whole set so the room is mixed from Mothercare mamas and papas hand painted eBay the works lol

Excellent photos! Its great seeing it all coming together. :happydance:


----------



## Bladesgirl

sportysgirl said:


> Here is one of our nursery photos. I handmade the cot bumper! :kiss:

Are they mr men or little miss!!! They are so cool!!! I didn't think of them lol jealous!! X


----------



## sportysgirl

Bladesgirl said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> Here is one of our nursery photos. I handmade the cot bumper! :kiss:
> 
> Are they mr men or little miss!!! They are so cool!!! I didn't think of them lol jealous!! XClick to expand...

Bumper and curtains are Mr men, but we have some Little Miss things too, book ends and lamp shades! We have spent ages searching for things! :kiss:


----------



## Bladesgirl

That's awesome!! I would never have thought of that and I love me men lol!!


----------



## rose.

Lovely nurseries girls :) I need to take some pics of mine - although its not as tidy as yours yet!!


----------



## skeet9924

love the nurserys ladies!!! I cant wait until I get mine all set up and I can post some pics!!

Love the little mr and little ms...i havent seen them in years!! very original!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies x

My MW appointment was ok yesterday, 
I may have a urine infection :( Find out my results tomorrow.
I checked my notes when I got home after the appointment and I read that my gestation centremeter measurement is 28 weeks :huh:
I'v always been spot on with measurements at every appointment. MW didnt say anything... 
Should I be worried?? I get told that techinque isnt always accurate???


----------



## Bladesgirl

I wouldn't worry I don't think measurements are very accurate! I have been measuring 3cm over every-time till I went to the drop in centre and I measured bang on my week lol! I once had a student midwife and she got a totally different measurement by 4cm to my midwife lol!


----------



## sharnw

Cant wait to see what the next appoint is like then, Maybe I can get a referral for an ultrasound. Probably not though lol


----------



## Bladesgirl

Maybe :)


----------



## skeet9924

I wouldnt worry too much...I've usually been dead on and now I'm behind by a week...


----------



## rose.

Don't worry - my measurement for the last 2 appointments was exactly the same even though I'm sure my bump has grown! I think it depends on the person doing it and also baby's position. If they were worried they would have said something :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

They barely take any notice of my measurements now, because of the extra fluid. I'm currently measuring 3 ahead but it has been as much as 5!

Had my appointment this morning and consultant isn't worried about the fluid. My gtt was clear and the baby is average size. He was a bit worried I might be hiding a huge baby :haha: As I'm not he is more worried about how uncomfortable I might be getting. Also found out I'm anaemic so he gave me a prescription for iron as he said the over the counter ones are rubbish lol! He still wants me in for stitch removal at 36 weeks, but he's not convinced I'll get to 40 weeks now and may induce me slightly early which will be mainly dependent on how I'm coping and how uncomfortable I get. So pretty good news really, he told me not to worry about the fluid and said to DH to remember his wellies for the birth :rofl:


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, I agree with Rose, don't worry about it, they would have said something, I am sure, if they were concerned. Depending who does my measurements they don't typically even tell me what it is (and I don't get notes.)

AFM, I just wanted to update you on what has been going on with baby Emily and I. Starting around Christmas I have been getting, off and on, a lot of contractions and cramping... sometimes really painful and severe. I am being followed really closely anyway (for other reasons) and so they've been keeping an eye on things. My cervix has changed/shortened and changed quite a bit in the past week... it is slightly shorter then they like but still okay and closed on the outside (I think it is starting to open some on the inside.) They did a fetal fibronectin (sp?) test to predict how likely I am to deliver/go into full blow labor in the next two weeks and that was, thankfully, negative so the chances of her coming in two weeks or less are very slim. Because of everything that is going on my DH and I were thinking I needed to be done with work earlier then planned... my doctors fully supported that and so I quit my job early, on Monday and have become a stay at home Mommy earlier than planned. The doctors think just the lack of stress/being off my feet more will help her stay in longer. I feel a little guilty for leaving work this early, but my instincts/body have been trying to tell me something for awhile and I finally decided to listen. It's just hard for me to realize that I *am* home to take care of Emily now, just earlier and in a different way than I had thought... I had planned on working up until almost the end and then quitting. 

At this point I am thinking/hoping that I have four-five more weeks of contractions/bad cramping but that she stays put! She is doing really really well, and other than the signs of preterm labor so am I. 

I also found out, because of the issues I have been having, and being a high risk pregnancy, that they want to induce at 38 weeks... so we are going to meet her sooner then we realized either way!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Babymaybe, that is GREAT news!!!! So glad you and baby are doing well, that the GTT test was negative and that things are okay!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey Amy I know what it's like to be at risk of PTL, I've had ffn tests in the past too. Also have trouble with my cervix and as you know I have a stitch in there to keep it closed. I get a lot of braxton hicks, some more painful than others, mostly due to the stitch but more recently because of the extra fluid putting pressure on my uterus as well.

Good to hear that baby is doing well, none of my preterm labours have ever had any effect on my babies either, it's just a bit inconvenient for you have to go back and forth to the hospital to get monitored if you think somethings happening. Most of the time with me is wasn't and just braxton hicks, but better safe than sorry :)


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe that is great news!! What a relief. 

Amy, sorry to hear that things are a bit scary at the moment, I think you've definitely done the right thing by staying home. Hopefully resting will help her stay in a bit longer :hugs: I'm sure everything will be just fine though :)


----------



## skeet9924

Amy- so happy to hear that you and baby are doing well .. Enjoy the rest and don't feel guilty about leaving work early. I've decided that as long as my doctors agree I'm going off on feb 15th which is almost a month early.. However I'm going to need to return to work a few weeks early so I'm not feeling too guilty about it :)


----------



## Kte

I wouldn't worry either. I'm sure they would of said something. I always wonder how accuarate as they measure the lenght but sometimes baby is in a different position to what they are measuring. I think so long as it isn't too signigicant or ongoing you will be fine and they would say :flower:

Glad everyone with worries is doing okay considering :flower:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Baby maybe that's great news!!

Amy hope things get better for you! It's not long till your little one will be here if your getting induced :)


----------



## sharnw

Amy, my fingers are crossed your LO stays put until 38 weeks :hugs: 
thats really great news that she is doing really well in there xx


----------



## anna1986

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...0210011104106.332009.756964105&type=1&theater

My 33 week bump (it wont let me upload straight to here says files too large grrrr)


----------



## baby_maybe

Nice bump anna :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Lovely nurseries ladies!!! :happydance: Can't wait to get working on mine...

*baby_maybe* - great news!!! That made my morning...I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

*AmyT* - I'm glad you decided to listen to your body and take time off earlier than planned. You're right, taking care of our LOs started many many weeks ago and even though they're still baking, we need to cater to their needs. So good for you :hugs: Hope things settle now that you'll be more relaxed...

I'm off to my doctor's to see what he thought of the scan results...I have a list of about 15 questions for him so I'm going to try to chip away at as many as I can!!!!! In the mean time, anna's photo reminded me that I never uploaded my 32 week photo here!!! So even though I'm 33 weeks today, here is what I looked like last week :dohh:

PS Our bathroom door is NOT lime green...not sure what is going on with the colors in the photo!!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsChezek

Hmmm...my ticker seems to have moved backwards...on Tuesday it said 32 weeks and 5 days and 51 days to go...I didn't look at it yesterday but today it's moved back! Is it trying to tell me something??? :haha:


----------



## Kte

Hope you get your questions in a the docs MrsChezek! 

Nice bump Anna - cute pic :) (I was having problems uploading pics on here yesterday.)

Here is my bump pic I was trying to upload, its from Sunday and it compares how big I was last time too - knew I was bigger this time!
 



Attached Files:







Comparison Bumps 30weeks2.JPG
File size: 78.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## iprettii

Had my 33 week appointment today, baby is head down using her head to knock on my bladder. I'm measuring right on track and I will get my cervix checked either at 35 or 36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharnw

<3 lovely bumps ladies :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

lovely bumps ladies!!!

OMG KTE in your 30 week with chloe pic you barely even look preg!!!


----------



## rose.

Lovely bumps girls :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Went to the midwife yesterday all good. Measuring spot of for 32 weeks! Heartbeat nice and strong. She thinks baby is head down at the moment! 

Hope everyone else is well. :kiss:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ugh this little wriggly baby was going for it in the early hours of the morning :haha: My hips were killing me and through lack of sleep ive woken up with a headache :dohh: I also live somewhere that doesn't deal very well with snow, so all the schools are closed and I have my 3 kiddos at home, so no naps for me today!


----------



## anna1986

eurgh we have lots of snow here! horrible stuff. another day indoors it is.
hows all the other uk ladies finding the snow have you got much??


----------



## baby_maybe

It's falling fast here (I'm on the iow near the coast) and although we've probably only got about and inch on the ground the local council are really bad at gritting and even when they do it's only the main roads. I live on a hill and my road never gets gritted, it treacherous!


----------



## paula181

Last day at work for 9 months :dance:

Got a couple of weeks holidays to take then start my maternity leave

Xx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Love the nursery pics!

Glad everyone is doing well.

This morning I had blood when wiping. It was quite bright and I had some discharge with blood in it. Also, baby wasn't moving even after breakfast and a cold drink. I called the hospial and they told me to go in so we could be checked out.

I had an internal exam and the blood isn't from placenta. My cervix is just being very sensitive. Heartbeat ok and blood pressure came down once I rested there for a bit. I was then hooked up to the monitor for heartbeat and movement for an hour and everything is fine. Typically baby started to try and kick the monitor off!

As the snow was heavy while I was in there I spoke to work and they said it was too risky for me to go in. It has settled on the pavement plus the tubes might end up being suspended. So I've got a snow day I guess!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lou, sorry for your scare and so glad Mama and baby are okay!!! Enjoy your snow day and take it easy!


----------



## Kte

skeet9924 said:


> lovely bumps ladies!!!
> 
> OMG KTE in your 30 week with chloe pic you barely even look preg!!!

:haha: Yup my bump for her was quite small, although she was a long baby when she came out - I have no clue where she was hiding! It's prob why I feel full term already :dohh:

*baby_maybe*: Uh-oh hope you manage to get some kind of rest :flower:

*Lou1234*: So glad everything is okay :flower:

*paula181*: :happydance: Hurray for holidays and MAT leave! 

Not much snow around here where I live. A small covering but only a frosting, nothing too deep or serious. Really want to take my daughter sledging - we have had the sledge for 2 years now and not been able to use it!


----------



## skeet9924

oddly enough it sounds like you ladies have more snow then me and i'm in Canada!! We just have a light dusting right now. We had a big thaw and gorgeous temperatures last weekend it was 14 c!! But now we have a crazy cold front that moved it...its - 18 outside!! I'm surprised we havent had a lot of snow this winter yet..I'm sure it will be here soon enough!!

Lou- glad everything is ok!!

Paula- enjoy your mat leave!! I have a few more weeks to go hopefully!! I'm looking forward to it.

I actually took today off work. Found out last night that OH's nana has cancer. I figured I would take the day off today so that I could stay up late for when he got home to let him know. He is so close to his nana that when she does pass on he is going to be very upset. Oddly enough last night he took it really well..almost too well. Sometimes he does that though and then it comes out other ways. He did that with my first miscarriage. He acted as if it didnt bother him but then down the road he got really moody and grumpy. I'm just praying that she holds on to me her first great grand child.


----------



## rose.

The snow started here at 8am, I drove to work which took half an hour, was there until lunch time when my boss sent me home and it took me 2 hours to drive back! When I got home there were about 3 inches of snow. It's still snowing! Hope hubby gets home soon, think we will just have to hibernate all weekend!


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, sorry to hear about your Oh's Nana. Glad you are staying home to be there for him. I think men tend to do that... shove things inside and not feel/deal with them, they think they are "fine" and then it comes out at odd moments. (Heck, I do that to an extent as well.)


----------



## sportysgirl

I am in Cornwall, no snow here. 

Lou glad you got checked out and that you and baby are ok. :kiss:


----------



## Stelly

lol I dont mean this rudely at ALL- but it makes me.giggle that work sends folks home/ things shut down because of 3" of snow over there :D We'd never get any thing done for months if we closed studf for 3 inches of snow here! 

Glad to hear all you ladies.and.your babies are doing well :flower: Excited to see the next march.baby born!


----------



## baby_maybe

I know stelly, we think it's daft too, but we get snow so rarely that we don't have the equipment to deal with it effectively and therefore it stops everything! This will probably be the only day of snow in the next two years, that's how long it's been since last time any laid on my doorstep anyway! lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I agree Stelly .. I think my idea of a dusting is what they get sent home for.. But we are also prepared for the snow unlike them. We are lucky if the schools close and people get sent home from work for 10 inches of snow :)


----------



## rose.

You're right, we have nothing to deal with the snow in this country! I guess because its so rare the councils don't want to spend money on the snow ploughs and things which would help everything run smoothly. The drive home was terrible - and it was main roads. I hate to think what it would be like for those living in the countyside.


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies, hope you all are doing well, just had my ultrasound today and baby is good, she weighs about 4 pounds 3 ounces! she is head down too :) can't wait for these last few weeks to fly by


----------



## baby_maybe

That's almost identical to my little man at 32+3, he was 4lb4oz :)


----------



## AmyB1978

My little girl was 4lb4oz at her 32 week scan as well!


----------



## Bladesgirl

My little man was estimated 3lbs 3oz at 28 weeks which makes me a little nervous!! Plus my midwife came round today to do my sleeping arrangements checks and checked me and she measured me at 36cm I'm 34 weeks today! She measured me at 28 weeks and recorded 30cm she's says he might just be a big baby! ( I don't want a big baby :S) what's werid though I had to see a different midwife over new year as mine was off and she measured me at 32 weeks and got bang on 32 so nowhere growth chart looks strange!

The snow was pretty rubbish here but cos its cold it has settled on all the side roads including ours! Going to notingham tommorrow not looking forward to the drive or what we might find when we get there :(


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so jealous of you ladies getting scans... I don't think they are giving me another one unless the ob feels I need it.. I really want to see my little guy again!!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Oh the joys of pregnacy I've just had a shower and was drying myself off to find loads of clear snotty substance on my towel!!! Yuk!! Guess that's some of my plug coming out! :) kinda gross!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :flower:

Well my LO is up to mischief lol, she (full on) turned yesterday. Seen my bump go all sorts of wobbly jelly shapes, and is soo breech now lol, getting kicks, pushing and stomps on my cervix :brat:


----------



## anna1986

on no sharnw hopefully she'll turn back round for you!
These little ones do like to keep us on our toes!


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, hopefully she will turn back for you!!! Head butts and punches in my cervix are uncomfortable enough, I can't imagine having her feet down there!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully your lo turns around sharn!! If you google it I'm sure there are exercises to encourage your lo to turn.. I'm getting head buts in my cervix and bladder I can't imagine what feet would feel like!!


----------



## anna1986

my LO been breech the whole time and being kicked extremly hard in the bladder n cervix hurts so bad. Never had a baby go head down so im wondering how it feels to be headbutted lol


----------



## AmyB1978

I've heard there is a great website out there called spinning babies that gives you positions/exercises that encourage babies to flip head down... you might want to check it out.


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :hugs:
Im going to try the exercises today x


----------



## rose.

Good luck with the turning Sharn hope it persuades her back up the right way (or down the right way I should say!!) there is still time so hopefully she doesn't stay up for long.

We had my husbands brother and his girlfriend for dinner tonight, had a lovely dinner and pudding :) also showed them the DVD of the 4d scan which was cool. Because they came round and it was the first time they've seen the house in a while (we have been renovating it) I knew they'd want to have a good look around so it forced me in to some serious tidying. So now I have a nice tidy house which is good :) I love it when it's this tidy, but I'm sure it won't take long for it to get messed up again!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Does anyone have a TENS machine or have any advice on which one to use and if I should hire or buy one?

Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Bladesgirl

Good luck with the turning baby!! my little mr must have turned around 31 weeks i didnt really notice but he has been head down ever since! :) hoping he stays that way now!

i was wondering about the tens machine too as wondering if it is worth it!!

i have finally ordered my moses basket and car seat today! YEY! still got to order the pram but just waiting for some funds then i'm all done i think! 

I need to finish my hospital bag with some nighties and some nursing tops as wanting to breastfeed but looking at marks and spencers and matalan for these so hopefully not to expensive!


----------



## Kte

Hope baby turns for you soon Sharn :flower:

No clue about Tens machine sorry. :shrug:


----------



## Lou1234

Hope baby turns Sharn. I've read a lot on here about the Spinning Babies website. At my NCT class they were saying to make sure you sit upright a lot. Maybe on a ball if you have one? Apparently just lying slightly at an angle on the sofa can encourage baby to not move head down.

I washed a load of baby clothes yesterday! So cute seeing them all hanging up drying. Once they are dry I can put the clothes I want into a hospital bag to start getting that ready.

Had an email this morning to say my moses basket and stand are now in the store. I'll be picking those up at the weekend - excited!


----------



## rose.

I had my first physio appointment today. It was ok, the physiotherapist did some assessment and decided that one of the joints in my pelvis was moving the wrong way so she did some manipulation to try and put it right. She also gave me a sheet with some exercises to do. It doesn't feel much better yet but we'll see its worth a try. Got another appointment booked for 2 or 3 weeks time so at least I've got another one if things get worse!


----------



## boxxey

hey there ladies hope everyone is doing ok, here is my 31 week picture I took today, Marlie-Jay decided she need to be in the picture too :)


----------



## iprettii

I had such a horrible day, 2 gall stones attacks, was out of commission the entire day, now once again I'm scared to eat and dammit I'm HUNGRY!


----------



## MrsChezek

Catching up from last Thursday...it's been a crazy couple of days...

*Lou* - I'm glad your scary episode ended up ok. I too woke up to blood spots in my undies yesterday and turned out everything is ok after I visited my doc. But boy is that stressful!!!

*skeet* - we had snow in yesterday's forecast and ended up with barely a dusting too! I'm in the Northeast so perhaps we need to move to the UK to get some snow! :winkwink: But we're in that same cold front&#8230;it's FREEZING out! Sorry to hear about your OH's grandma&#8230;I hope she holds out as well :hugs:


my LO was 4lbs 9 oz at almost 33 weeks&#8230;wondering if she's big! But I guess all of your numbers are from a week earlier so I guess she's on par. :shrug:

*sharn* - sorry to hear about the breech turn but I bet it must have been SO cool to see all that movement!!! Hope she turns back soon :hugs: Check out spinningbabies.org if you want some tips for how to encourage her to do so.

*rose* - my DH and I used to throw dinner parties once every 2-3 weeks to keep the house really nice and clean! It's a great way of getting ourselves to tidy as we're both neat freaks when it come to having company! That might be harder with an infant though :dohh:

*bladesgirl* - good job on being almost ready! I'm jealous&#8230;we still have a LOT to go! But I bet it feels good to be nice and prepared :hugs:

*ipretti* - ouch! poor girl :hugs: Hope you feel better!


AFM, my ultrasound last week showed that baby was growing well and perfectly sized (50th percentile, if that really means anything), but it showed that my AFI was a bit high - 20.8 :nope: When I met with my doc he suggested doing a rescan this week just to make sure it wasn't going to go up further. I'm heading out for that in 15 minutes. By the time I saw my doc, I was a bit freaked out cause I thought it was 28.8 and the norm is 5-20, where we're supposed to peak at 36 weeks. BUT turns out I just heard wrong so it's 20.8...which isn't as bad I guess. Hopefully today we'll get a nice number and we can attribute last week's number to lab tech measurement error!

The weekend was good but as I mentioned earlier, I woke up to some spotting yesterday morning so I had to go back to my doctor's for a check up. He had a quick look at my cervix and said everything looks good. So I'm taking it easy and keeping and eye on things but seems that everything is good. We're closing on the new house this Friday so trying to get all our ducks in a row for that. PLUS, I finally changed my last name to my DH's a month or so ago and finally updated my driver's license last week so now I'm trying to update everything else...which apparently is A LOT of things and a very slow process :dohh: All fun and games at my end!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone is well :hug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Don't worry about your AFI hun, here it's only if it goes over 25 it's considered high. I'm sure it will be just fine. Mine was 29.8 when I had the scan 2 weeks ago, no plans for further scans at the moment, but I have another review with the consultant next week so we'll see then.

I woke up with loads of pain in my lower bump this morning, thankfully it's eased right off now so I think it was due to either a trapped nerve or more stretching caused by the fluid. Could also have been caused by baby as he was rolling around all over the place when I got in bed last night :haha: :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah I freaked out cause I thought it was 28.8 and we made the decision to rescan with that number in mind. So when we clarified it was only 20.8 I thought about canceling this scan but then my conscience got to me and I started stressing about ignoring it :dohh: So here I am in the waiting room! Going to be very clear that I just want a super quick scan just to do the measurement - don't feel too great about scanning baby too much!


----------



## Kte

Hope it all goes well and your reassured MrsChezek :flower:

I'm getting all annoyed with myself today. I've just sat and pigged out on Eclaires, I can't seem to stop. I decided last week I need to change how I am eating, a lot of the time I have tried fruit and veg only to get horrible bloating and cramps so apart from the odd, sudden major fruit craving I've tended to stay away. I've not pigged previously, I was even good for Christmas - but I'm suddenly in a rut, I dunno, maybe its cold and January or something. just hate that it's not good for baby and I'm letting them down, need a major kick up the backside. I guess I just need to be good from now on and that is it, sit on my hands or something!! It's not as if I didn't end up outside 4 times at least yesterday with LO, 3 the day before that and 3 again the day before that - out in the thick snow. So i've had a work out - plus Ive cleaned a little, not to what I'd like (Any takers?! ;)) But it's better than nothing and that pooped me out, so maybe a rest _is_ what I need, I'm just no good at it - resting and justifying I can have one :wacko:.

Was funny walking back yesterday though, I kept on catching my reflection in cars and thinkin *bloomin' heck am I that big?!* Don't look as big from the down view :haha:

I've called two pre-schools for us to visit on Friday, hoping there is space! Starting to be slightly organised I guess!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow calling preschools already!!! You girls are all SO much more ahead of me...I really need to make a list of things to do and GET ON IT!

*Kte* - when I get cravings, I try to make them as good for the baby as possible...I'll go to a cafe and get some decaf caramel latte thing that appeases my sweet tooth but at least I know I got my calcium and protein in! Or I'll bake some fruit thing (chop up some fruit, sprinkle with sugar or honey and bake it). Worse comes to worse, I go for a peanut butter and dark chocolate treat so at least I know I'm getting antioxidants and healthy oils and protein in! I'm sure there are some things you can whip up easily or buy that will ALSO be somewhat nutritious...I know it's hard when our hormones take over our brain...but just some ideas :hugs: Also, it's never good to just cut treats out cold turkey cause that is when you end up overeating! So respond to them just try to sneak in some healthful aspect...ice cream is always good (just not as appealing in the winter!).

*EDIT: forgot to update that my scan went well...from what I saw, my AFI was 12.6 which is insanely different from last week. So clearly there is a lot of room for error when doing these tests...so I'm going to ignore it all and just pay attention to Bean's kicks and any major signs of trouble.


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad the scan went well hun :)


----------



## Kte

*Mrs Chezek* - Don't panic, your not that disorganised, the Pre-school is for my 3yr old . . . although when she was still a bump she was booked in with a child minder as I could only be off work for 4 months, this time I'm taking the full year off, and I am not as stressed about locating a place when the time comes as I didn't see eye to eye with the childminder in the end and found an awsome nursery the same week, thankfully they had spaces and transferred her there, where she has been and loved ever since! So i'm more easy going but for baby, it looks like I'm going to be a SAHM anyway for a bit (which I can't wait for) so baby won't go until the free funding happens. I couldn't fully take my daughter away from pre-school now as she gets loads from it and is very social - we have three birthday parties coming in the next two weekends!! 

I'm glad your scan went well and hope it was just a blip on their part!! :flower:

Thanks for the snack tips - your right, I just need to be more sensible with them and plan them out a bit more too. I could soooooo eat peanut butter right now but OH is allergic to nuts so I have to stay away from all kinds just in case.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - Ooooh that must be tough! There's already so many limitations on what we can eat!!! Peanut butter is one of my comfort foods I find myself relying on a lot lately. So big hugs to you! :hugs: And I'm SO glad to hear that preschool isn't for your bean! :dohh: I was thinking I was WAY screwed at this point. :haha: But I'm going to be a SAHM for the first 3-6 months and then a WAHM once I feel like I got my bearings on parenting. That's why I switched from a desk job to being a photographer cause I can easily control the amount of work I do. I can start with a job or two a month if need be to figure out how to work things. I'm glad you get to stay home this time too! It will be such a treat :flower:


----------



## anna1986

Mrschezek- glad all was ok with the scan

Kte - were in the process of putting my little girl into preschool too, i know shell love it, we went to view the one she will be going to last week and she idnt want to leave lol

AFM - been all fun n games again little man hadnt moved allday so gave the midwife a quick ring who old me to go n see her. When she checked bubs he said his hb sounded irregular so i was sent to the hospital, luckily all turned out to be ok though! Phew talk about panic! Now just gotta wait or my scan nxt thursday.


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad all is ok Anna, my LO had a very quiet day yesterday to the pont where I was going to phone and then I went and laid down in bed and he went crazy :haha: I swear this baby will be the death of me, I feel like I've aged about 10 years during this pregnancy!


----------



## MrsChezek

*anna* - glad everything turned out ok! :hugs: That must have been stressful yet again.


----------



## rmsh1

Hi ladies, 

I was sure I was subscribed to this thread but maybe it was another. Anyway! Thought I would join you all, our first LO is due on March 23rd, and we are having a little girl. OH does not know her sex, he does not want to know so it is my little secret :)


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear a few of you have had scares, glad everything turned out ok though!

I'm a honeydew today wahoo :) I remember seeing that on someone else's ticker a few months back and thinking wow that's huge I'm never going to get there. But now I am :D so excited. Wish it was march now!!


----------



## Kte

*MrsChezek*: That sounds great that you can work at your own pace when you want to :thumbup: 

*Anna*: Glad your LO is okay after that scare :flower: It's great that your daughter is loving pre-school too, makes it much easier when it's time for her to start :thumbup: I'm feeling bad I can get mine to her's because i'm freaking about the ice! Safest for all with 2 hills to contend with but she enjoys it so much and her time there is running out I don't want her to miss a bit. Never thought I would think that!! 

*Baby_maybe*: Glad your LO behaved in the end as well. :flower: 

These LO's really are testing us right now - the stress and worry starts here!! :dohh: Be good babies! 

*rmsh1* - I remember you from . . .somewhere?!! I'm sure you were saying that you wanted to know and Hubby didn't and so you were undecided on what to do; so it must of been a while back. Is it hard to stick to it without giving it away? Does anyone else know or just you?

*Rose*: Hurray for honeydew! :happydance:

AFM: Ive booked today as a holiday since I'm not risking the ice, going to try and make some kind of Angry Bird hat for LO as she is going to her cousins party this weekend. I'm going to get her to help so we aren't stuck in bored!


----------



## rmsh1

My mum and his mum know the sex too, and a few other family members, but I have just had to call her "it" the whole way through. No slip ups so far, so going well! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome rmsh1 :wave:


----------



## skeet9924

hi ladies!!

sounds like a few ladies had some scares!! I'm so happy to hear that you and all your lo are alright!!

rmsh1- good for you with no slips!! My dad doesnt want to know the sex of our baby but me and oh and well everyone else knows..its been so hard to keep it from him!! I've had a few slip ups..but i'm not sure if he noticed... he's pretty forgetful and hard of hearing lol.

I had my ob appt yesterday..everything went ok...they did find sugar in my urine but said that it could be just from pregnancy since my gt test was fine..but she said if its still there next appt they are sending me for a 2hr test just to be sure. She also gave me some more diclectin since some of my morning sickness has come back. I was actually up most of last night being sick even after taking a diclectin..I have a feeling it was something I ate though. I'm feeling better this morning but choose to take today off work as my body is sore and worn out. My OB also told me she would write me a letter to get off work early :happydance: only a few more weeks of work left for me!!


----------



## rose.

I just went out for a walk about and I've got a really heavy feeling in my stomach. It almost feels ever so slightly crampy. Now I'm sitting down it feels better. Hope it's not a sign of early labour! My little man is still moving around as normal though so maybe its just BH. Ill keep an eye on it


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear you're feeling rough skeet, ms is horrible I can't imagine having it back now!!


----------



## Lou1234

I remember being an apple seed and all those smaller ticker fruits/veg and thinking I'd never get to those bigger bits and here we all are! :haha:

I can tell baby is running out of room in there now as movement is quite uncomfortable for me. It isn't painful, just makes me catch my breath as I see a bum move around!

I'm currently trying to decide if I am going to leave work at 37 or 38 weeks. I have a desk job and work have changed my hours from 9.30-5.30 to 10-5 and I'm finding that so much better for my commute. I was going to see how I felt this week and I'm managing ok so think I might try for 38 weeks.


----------



## rmsh1

I have been sick again too Skeet. Nothing like I had with MS, which lasted for me up til 17 weeks, and I could barely eat. Just a one off morning where I REALLY vomited hard. Thought it might have been the fact that I only had fruit for breakfast, with my iron tablet, and my reflux/heartburn did not appreciate the extra acid.


----------



## baby_maybe

Oooo yeah I'm on iron and they're nasty if you don't eat something substantial with them. I hate taking them, but sadly at last check my hb was only 99 so I don't have a choice really. Also don't like what they do to my bowel, but that a whole other story :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah iron tabs are not great, but most pregnant women end up needing them. And as the midwife in our antenatal class told us, you MUST control your iron levels for labour, when you will be losing blood. I always take it with more than fruit now :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Are you guys taking iron in addition to the iron in your prenatal vitamin? Mine already has some substantial amount as far as I remember. I have days where I get some MS but for the most part it's good - NOTHING like the horror I went through in the first tri!!!

Rose - hope those were just BH and you're feeling good!

Skeet - hope the sugar was a fluke and you don't have to undergo any more testing! FX

LOU - I literally feel your pain! I feel so strestched out and sore from elbow pushing :dohh:


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies
Hope you're all ok and those experiencing cramping etc are resting up.
I was diagnosed with obstetric cholestasis on Monday:-( 
Bile levels through the roof so being monitored closely and they'll induce at 37/38 weeks.
Quite nervous but trying to just remain calm


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad they're monitoring you closely Kelly :hugs:

Mrs c - I don't take a prenatal, but I asked the consultant if I should with my hb being low and he said that there wouldn't be enough iron in there to make a difference. The ones he prescribed are 200mg and I take two a day :)


----------



## skeet9924

i'm glad my ms isnt as bad as it was first tri..I'm thinking it has something to do with the hb..sometimes i'm sick at night and sometimes the morning. 

kelly- i'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

MrsC I am not allowed to take prenatals anymore due to my thyroid problem (there is iodine in prenatals), and my iron tabs are 200mg, I take one a day, with a glass of orange juice to get the vitamin C needed to absorb the iron :)


----------



## Kte

*RMSH1* - Wow you are doing well :thumbup: I keep referring to baby as 'they' and people still panic and say, "what, two?!" :dohh: I wish I had a nickname for bump like last time but nothing has stuck, would make it a bit easier! 

*Skeet*: Hope the MS wears off again :flower: Also, hope the sugar is nothing to worry about and it's not there for the next test :flower: Although, bonus for being able to leave work early! :thumbup:

*Lou1234*: It's good work have accommodated your hours. I'm aiming for 38 weeks too, I have two weeks holiday to take so I am using it then and starting my MAT leave on my due date. I did this with my first pregnancy and I have to say, 38 weeks was enough (and I had a car then :cry:) - I'll be counting down with you! :thumbup:

*Rose*: Hope your bump is feeling better. Mine cramps up occasionally, I told my MW about it anway but it can be perfectly normal. I'm forever getting emails about being healthy in pregnancy and walk for exercise so I'm sure you will be fine. Rest up :flower:

*Kellycool*: Glad they are keeping an eye on you. One of my friends had it when she was pregnant, if you need any info I can ask her for you, I'm sure she would be happy to help :hugs: 

Right, back to bed. OH just got up for work and I suddenly remembered Chloe's library books needed renewing, so I did it now otherwise I will forget 'tomorrow'! :sleep: I had some crazy dreams tonight, one where loads of people were hugging me and it was hurting my bump so badly (maybe I was lying on it?!). Second dream was I came around just after giving birth. I was excited that I had my baby . . . then I realised it was a dream and I would have to do the whole thing for real :dohh: I think seeing my ticker yesterday say 60 days has made me panic a bit more :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

People still ask me if I am having two! My bump looks large as I am quite lean, and baby is measuring two weeks ahead in terms of size, so I feel very large :haha:


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls, its much better now so think it might have been baby shifting position. Much more comfortable this morning!


----------



## iprettii

Definitely feeling pregnant today, my body hurts, while I was driving I felt super heavy down below. My tummy is a bit sore. Uh.. I'm so over this pregnancy. My last pregnancy by 36/37 weeks I was ready for the pregnancy to be over, but this time around I am ready NOW!


----------



## baby_maybe

I feel you, I'm so so so ready to be done! My body hurts almost every day!


----------



## paula181

My 34+2 bump. 

Has anyone found they are lost a little weight the past few weeks? 

Sorry some of you have been feeling a little poorly :hugs: 

Not long now, just think some will have our little bundles of joy any time from 3-4 weeks time :dance:

Take care of yourselves and hope your all well :friends:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmyB1978

I haven't read but wanted to update you ladies on what is going on... sorry for copying this post several places, if you've noticed... I have 3 threads I am a part of and I am just too exhausted to try to recap the story each time..
I had to deliver the baby on Wednesday by c-section. I definitely had Pre-eclampsia and got critically ill (including a drop in my oxygen level that they couldn't get to come up, it was so bad that they were concerned at one point that it may have been a blood clot, they did a CT scan and it was not.) 

Emily had turned breech (little stinker) so between that and my critical health they opted to deliver her by c-section. She arrived at 12:40pm on Wednesday 1/23/13 and was 5 lb 13oz and 19 inches long at birth. She was born at exactly 34 weeks. She is in the NICU but, so far, is doing really well. My health has improved drastically since she was delivered but I am an emotional wreck. My husband asked my nurse last night to put in a consult with a social worker for me to talk to, which I am hoping helps. I am also considering seeing a therapist when I go home to help me cope with all the guilt/fear/emotions of Emily being a preemie and, still, the miscarriage. 

I didn't even get to see Emily (other than for a split second after she was delivered) for over 24 hours, which was so hard but my husband spent time with her and brought me lots of pictures and videos. I've now been to see her twice and even got to attempt to breast feed her last night. I am still in the hospital and will be here through tomorrow night or Sunday. I am weak and in a lot of pain but otherwise doing well. My sister is flying in from across the country to be with me tomorrow- Thursday which is going to be good as this has been really hard (for both DH and I... at least I only had to worry about losing her, at a few points along the way he was terrified of losing us both.)

Here she is, my beautiful prize fighter (that is what I am calling my strong preemie.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0362.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 23









IMG_0400.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Amy! Emily is gorgeous! She looks like a strong fighter and I'm sure she will be out of NICU soon.

I'm really sorry things didn't go as planned. And that you didn't get to see her for 24 hours. Your husband sounds like he did a good job with the photos and videos he took for you.

I can't imagine what you are going through after that experience but I think talking to someone is a really good idea and will hopefully help you.

Edited to add I just had a look further down the forum and there is a Premature and NICU babies section. There might be a thread or two there that might offer support but I didn't look in too much detail.


----------



## paula181

Aww congratulations AmyB she is a little cutie and looks like a fighter!

Sorry that you have had a tough time, hope you have and your daughter have a speedy recovery 

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww Amy that sounds scary, but I'm so glad that you and little Emily are doing well. It is very hard emotionally when you've had a preemie, I remember it well and it still affected me even though I was already aware during my pregnancy that it was a possibility for me. Its definitely a good idea to talk to a counsellor about your feelings. I found that even after my dd came home I still felt down and in need of support even though she had the all clear health wise.

As a pp said there is a great preemie section on here, I wish I'd had access to something like this all those years ago as it can be quite difficult explaining to people who haven't been through it that a preemie isn't just a baby that doesn't weigh as much as a full termer. On here there will be lots of other ladies who understand how you're feeling and will be able to offer you support in addition to what you get irl :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

Congrats amy emily is beautiful.
It is hard havin a baby in special care but she will soon be home with you. Shes a good weight for 34 weeks too my DD was only 4.14 at 35 weeks.
I think its good if u can talk to someone about her birth. I found my little girls very traumatic but didnt talk to anyone n bottled it up. 
If u ever wanna chat feel free to message me x


----------



## baby_bray

Emily is gorgeous, AmyB!!! She certainly looks fantastic for only being 34wks! No shame in seeing a therapist, you want to be in the best shape to take care of yourself and your little "prize fighter" (love it!)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## iprettii

despite what you went through AmyB, I must say that Emily looks beautiful and healthy. Hopefully she will get to go home soon. Congrats and I hope that you get to speak with someone soon to help you out with how you're feeling.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Amy! As others have said, Emily is gorgeous and looks very healthy. I'm sorry you had to go through such an ordeal, I hope talkin with the social worker helps and that your health continues to improve :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Amy! :kiss:


----------



## sportysgirl

Oooh baby is a honeydew! x
:happydance:


----------



## Amy_T

Wow congratulations AmyB, hope you and Emily are on the mend soon. I have had a NICU baby and I know how hard it can be, it has affected me up until this day.... But let me tell you, the feeling when you get told you can bring them home is amazing, it still brings a tear to my eye when I look back at that time. X


----------



## MrsChezek

Quick pop in as no time to read and post but just wanted to send a big big hug to *AmyB*!!! :hugs: I cannot even imagine how hard all this was for you and your poor DH!!! You're doing the right thing in getting some help :hug: I'm so glad everything went as well as it did and Emily is safe and sound. She's beautiful and a true fighter indeed!!!! Congratulations to you!


----------



## sharnw

Amy, your little girl is so adorable and wow what a little strong fighter she is. So pleased you and your bub are doing well <3

xoxox

Congratulations <3


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations Amy!! She is a beautiful little fighter!! And a good size for being a preemie. I cant imagine what you are feeling however I truly believe talking to someone always helps . Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Amy, Emily looks beautiful and such a good weight for her stage! I hope she continues to get stronger and gets to go home with you very soon. Sorry to hear things were so traumatic - I can't imagine how scary that must have been - but I am glad you are going to get some help talking about it, I'm sure that will really help. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

AmyB - 
Congratulations hun! Emily is absolutely gorgeous and a really good weight for only 34 weeks :D Im glad you are feeling better too hun and fingers crossed its a quick recovery for both of you and you all get to be a family at home soon.
I'm glad you are seeing a therapist.. i wish i had after my sons birth. I'm so sorry you didn't get to see little Emily for 24 hours, that must have been really hard but i hope you get lots and lots of bonding time from now on hun :hugs: 


:hi: everyone else. I hope your all keeping well. We've all not got long left to go before the due dates start hitting. I cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going. I need to start keeping more up to date with this thread :dohh: 
Things for me are going well.. BP back down to normal and no other problems just now :happydance: fingers crossed the next 5 weeks will go smoothly :D xx


----------



## Lou1234

It is all feeling so real now!! Two births so far on this thread and a lady from my NCT group had her baby on Weds at about 37 weeks. 

We picked up our Moses basket and stand today along with a bedding bale. That is the bulk of things ready. Next on my list is a trip to Boots for things like maternity pads, nappies, sudocream, wipes and a pack of the early forumula pre-made stuff. 

I've agreed to be at work until 38 weeks as it seems to be going ok. So 3 more weeks at work then 2 after that until my due date!


----------



## anna1986

well my little man is keepin us on our toes at the moment. he decided that he wouldnt move (that i felt) for over 12 hrs so was a trip back up to the hospital for more monitoring. he is fine as usual little monkey moved loads whilst we were there! but they say if he does it again to go straight back in!
have my scan on thursday really excited to see him again. and hopefully get the date of my section too then :)
the last few days i have been in so much pain everywhere im just ****ing down the weeks now until hes born!

hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## sethsmummy

What a little monkey! How many times have you been in for reduced movements hun? Iv been in to the hospital once and have had a few other times iv not felt him move for at least 12 hours but then i always got my 10 movements just after that! I'm sure they do it on purpose. x


----------



## Stelly

She is beautiful AmyB! and a fantastic weight for her age! I sent you a PM, but ill put on here too- if you need/want another preemie mom to chat with- feel free to message me!


----------



## anna1986

sethsmummy said:


> What a little monkey! How many times have you been in for reduced movements hun? Iv been in to the hospital once and have had a few other times iv not felt him move for at least 12 hours but then i always got my 10 movements just after that! I'm sure they do it on purpose. x

That was the 5th episode little monkey. 3rd time ive had o be monitored. Am expectin a couple of more times yet as its a regular thing at the moment!


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear you've had another worrying episode Anna!! Hopefully he doesn't do it too many more times. I've been very lucky so far with movements, have had a few quieter days but nothing too concerning. 

Has anyone else felt really emotional lately? Yesterday I was in a terrible mood when I went to bed as I was tired and felt like I'd hardly seen hubby all weekend, and someone had commented to someone on their Facebook that they'd be a nightmare checking for updates when I'm in labour and would dress in a disguise to get in to the hospital (obviously a joke but for some reason last night I was bothered by it!!) and then I was sad that hubby was back off to work today and I wouldn't see him on my birthday (Thursday). He won't be home til Friday. I feel much better today but I had a cry last night as I felt so sad!! Stupid hormones hubby must think I'm ridiculous.


----------



## Lou1234

My emotions have ramped up again Rose so you aren't the only one!

I don't normally cry at things on the tv (well I didn't before I got pregnant! :haha:). I was emotional during 1st tri with things on tv then it calmed down.

I watched One Born Every Minute at the weekend (the one from Wednesday) and cried when both women had their babies. I guess I'm thinking that in a few weeks I'll be holding mine.

I'm feeling rough today anyway (got to sleep at 3am and then woke with a bit of a cold). I'm now sitting at work really hot and want the window wide open. I'm not sure my colleagues will be happy with me if I open it! I think I might head home at lunchtime as I do feel that if someone says anything negative to me today I might just cry!


----------



## Kellycool

Wow, congrats AMY!!! She is sooo beautiful!! What a little fighter-there is a page on fb called Pop 'n Grow and they do clothes for premies that can fit the tubes etc-all free. 

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry to those who have had movement scares. 

My cholestasis is driving me nuts. I feel so sick all the time, can't stop scratching and just have a crap feeling I can't quite put my finger on :-( 

Got liver scan tomorrow so I guess will have a better idea on induction etc but from what I see, most ladies are induced at 37 weeks. That's just over 2 weeks away and considering I was induced due to going 2 weeks over with my boys I am freaking out a bit as that was painful enough. Never mind an early baby! 

ANyway, enough whinging from me. Hope you all have a beautiful week x


----------



## paula181

Hi all how are you doing?

I have just had my midwife appointment and it seems like little man has had a growth spurt and is measuring 36cm :shock: I guess I'm not having a 6lb'er then :haha:
She wants me to keep an eye out for any uti's as I had some traces of it in my urine! But I'm hoping it was just that it was my 1st pee of the day and I was up a few times in the night and I'm a little dehydrated :shrug:

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not so much weepy emotional (although OBEM always sets me off :haha:), but I'm so very grumpy at the moment. My poor girls are tiptoeing around me most days and I do apologise to them for being a bit short tempered, but have also explained that mummy will probably be grumpy until the baby is born because I'm not sleeping very well and in so much pain all the time with my hips. It doesn't take much to set me off!


----------



## rose.

I cried during one born last week too, it was very emotional! Thankfully I'm feeling a bit happier today but still not quite my normal happy self.


----------



## sportysgirl

I agree, I have been emotional too sometimes for no reason!

When is everyone finishing work? I am finding it increasingly difficult and tiring now.

Had the health visitor come today with lots of questions and information, things are really going fast now! :happydance:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I cried the other day because there was a sick dog that looked like my dog on tv. And then because I couldn't find pants that fit me when I was trying to get ready for work. I am NOT a crier. Oh the hormones.!

Congrats Amy!!

I'm working until D Day! Or my due date-whichever comes first.


----------



## rose.

I've got 5 weeks left - last day is 1st march. Can't wait to finish!!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm not finding myself emotional but I find I'm lacking all energy and any ambition to do anything!! I decided that I was going to attempt to put stuff away in the nursery and it lasted a whole 10 mins now I'm back sitting on the couch :(


----------



## baby_maybe

I feel like that most days too skeet, I have to rely on DH motivating me at weekends to get anything done in the nursery. I'm hoping nesting sets in soon :haha:

Edited - I only did my hospital bag because DH threatened to refuse to take me to hospital if it wasn't ready when I go into labour! Needless to say I did it after that, don't want to be packing it in between contractions!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol baby maybe.. We are supposed to be going away the weekend of feb 15th to go see oh nana in the hospital .. So I will need my overnight bag for then.. But when I return I'm going to pack it


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - I just say bean when I talk to people or the baby or little one. It's gender neutral and much nicer than IT! We have a nickname but we only use it among ourselves really&#8230;it's Bobo :flower:

*iPretti* - I feel like my LO is starting to drop too and at times she is down low and pinching nerves&#8230;not enjoying the sharp shooting pains or legs going numb thing! But we're almost there!!!! 5 more weeks to go :happydance:

*anna* - quite the monkey indeed! I'm glad all is well and good luck at your scan on Thursday! It's always so nice to see them&#8230;tho I was a bit bummed as my last two scans (one week ago and 2 weeks ago) for AFI and growth checks were so quick and medical that I didn't get to see ANYTHING! She had me lying in a weird angle behind the monitor&#8230;DH said he didn't see anything anyway and he was in front of the monitor with her. A bit sad but I guess it accomplished what we went in for and that's what counts!

My LO won't stop moving&#8230;and hiccuping&#8230;and pushing my organs around while trying to stretch my uterus beyond it's walls! She's already a handful&#8230;can't wait to meet her! :dohh:

*rose* - I've been emotional too! The other day I kept tearing up at the thought of anything&#8230;the smallest issue and I had tears in my eyes. My DH was feeling so helpless!! And these were a couple of very happy days too - we signed all the paperwork on our new house and everything. But I was just all sappy! I guess it's par for the course&#8230;

*Kelly* - I am sorry you're so uncomfortable!! 2 weeks seems long but it will fly by&#8230;good luck to you with everything :hugs:


AFM, I'm alright. I get weird sensations that I haven't had so I guess she is starting to drop. I feel heavy down below at times and I get a lot of nerve pain or numbness from sitting. Definitely cannot cross my legs anymore as that about guarantees I'll get some weird pain! Then, there's this weird thing that feels like someone kicking my sacrum or tailbone - but it's very rhythmic so I think she's having hiccups and her head must be hitting my bones down there. It doesn't hurt but it's almost like a tickle and just feels weird. I don't like it! I don't think she dos either cause she tends to give big kicks while this goes on...does anyone else experience this?

Otherwise, LO is still moving tons and I'm just trying to get everything done before she arrives. I'm currently trying to get prepped for breastfeeding so reading up on it and buying some nursing stuff&#8230;exciting, exciting!!! :happydance:

Big :hug: to all of you!!! We're so near the start of March now!!!! I cannot believe I'll be 35 weeks on Thursday&#8230;.


----------



## Kte

Hi Ladies, Ive been away all weekend so no access to the internet and work so busy I can't even catch up at coffee time! :coffee:

*Paula*: Nice 34+2 Bump pic :flower:

*Amy*: Congratulations on the arrival of Emily :flower: Wishing you a speedy recovery and I hope you are able to talk out some of your worries and feelings so you can all settle and enjoy your new family. :hugs: 

*Anna*: sorry your little man is being a monkey again and putting you through more stress!

*Rose*: Sorry to hear you were feeling all emotional. In a word, yes, if I get tired I can't control myself, if I know I am being irrational! I got a bit stressed and grumpy at the weekend at my nephews party, so OH made the kids entertainer make me a balloon flower! 

*Lou1234*: I was never that emotional watching TV before, some silly things still get me know, i'm not as bad as I was when I first had Chloe but honestly, you end up crying at the silliest things sometimes! I don't think it will ever go away either!! 

*Skeet*: Hope you get a burst of energy sometime :flower: I usually have 2 hours a day, after that i'm tired and done for the day!

*MrsChezek*: I thinks that's why I say 'they' rather than 'it' I don't like that. We called our daughter Baby Bean so it feels wrong using the same nickname, she was even given a teddy for her first Christmas and it was a baby in a pea pod teddy - which she called Bean! We looked for a nickname for a while but just nothing stuck. We sometimes mix the two names we chose together but no one knows the names so that's just for us :) 

Chloe used to have hiccups all the time, little rhythmic taps. I used to like them, luckily as she had them pretty much every day! 

AFM: Baby is anything but getting into position. I'm going to have to look for a different chair at work as by the end of the day they (see I can't help it!) are so high up into my ribs it's painful and uncomfy and I get so out of breath! 

Right I had best go. Have the Midwife today at 10 but little miss has just asked to go to the park - it's normally dark out and she said "look, its light out now" - all smiles. So it's a quick whip around to get dressed as I know time will fly and it's straight to work / pre-school after :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs C - my LO kicks hard and seems to get annoyed when he has hiccups :haha:

AFM - off to the consultant again tomorrow, I'm there every week now until baby decides to put in an appearance!


----------



## rose.

I had another midwife appointment today, booked in my next one - cant believe I will be 36 weeks when I'm there next!! It's coming round so quickly now I just can't wait to meet him :)


----------



## baby_bray

MrsChezek- Abby get hiccups at *least* once a day, I love 'em. Thankfully they don't bother me at all. But in the evening we hit something I've started calling the "witching hour" and it's like she's doing laps around my belly button or something!!!! She kicks/punches/rolls/ does all sorts of stuff and it doesn't "hurt" but it'll make me jump occasionally because it's like she rolls over a that sensitive ticklish spot between my pelvis and groin (you know, that one right in the "V" line on the inner side of the pelvic bone)!


----------



## Lou1234

I had my 36 week midwife appointment today.

Everything is ok with baby and my sugars are ok. The blood tests from last time show I have low iron levels so I have to pick up some iron tablets. Plus my blood pressure was low.

I also have high red platelet levels. Not over by much but had another tube of blood taken so they can monitor it so it doesn't suddenly leap up.

Midwife thinks me feeling ill is flu and not a cold (I keep going hot and cold and a really bad cough has appeared suddenly). I've had a day vegging in front of the tv and I'll stay off work tomorrow as well if I don't feel better.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm on iron as well Lou, got the prescription a couple of weeks ago now. Its amazing how much better I feel with taking it. I don't have tons of energy, but it's nice not to be quite so breathless all the time, I even was out of breath sitting and talking before! My count was 99 before the iron did she tell you what yours was?


----------



## Lou1234

I didnt see what my count was but my iron count is very misleading as I'm a carrier of the thalassemia trait. It means at first glance my iron levels can look low but they aren't.

She looked carefully and as the count has dropped over the last few weeks she just wants to be careful. Said baby will start to really use my supplies now so one iron tablet a day should boost me up.


----------



## sharnw

Hey ladies x

Midwife appoint yesterday and LO is head down again. Hope the little cheeky girl stays head down for the rest of the journey lol


----------



## baby_bray

yay sharnw! Glad to hear she's back in the ready position! Now stay like that Baby Kaylee!!


----------



## MrsChezek

I went in to see my doc this morning as I found this little nodule in my vajayjay that was a bit tender to the touch. :blush: Felt like a bubble but was black in color and pretty hard to the touch. I figured it wasn't anything major but better be safe than sorry. Turns out it's a varicose vein!!!! SERIOUSLY??? I can't believe I got the equivalent of a hemorrhoid in my girly parts :cry: Luckily it's tiny and doesn't really hurt&#8230;just kind of like a pebble in your shoe; chafes at times but mostly is just there and annoying. The worst part is there is nothing I can do to get rid of it or to prevent others from forming&#8230;I think it's because she dropped late last week&#8230;I totally knew something was up. All that nerve numbness since about Friday&#8230;she's deffy on some nerve&#8230;

Since I was already seeing my doc, I figured I'd mention that I was having the nerve pain and that she was very different yesterday in her movement and kicking, like she was trying to get out for real this time. It actually hurt! I also told him that I didn't sleep half the night cause I got this thought in my head that the painful pushing and kicks meant she flipped over and is now breeched!!!! So with all that the doc did a quick ultrasound to see if she was head down and she is SO YAY! :happydance: BUT unfortunately, she seems to be a bit TOO LOW for 34+5 weeks! That coupled with her big kicking (could have been fetal distress) and my "advanced maternal age", he's decided to have me start fetal non-stress tests twice a week starting this Thursday&#8230;fun fun :dohh: Better safe than sorry I guess! He said to take it easy and not do anything to cause preterm labor cause LO seems ready to come out&#8230;I certainly hope she stays put for at least another 3 weeks!

*Kte* - yeah 'it' is awful&#8230;they is much nicer&#8230;there's always peanut! :baby: 

*baby_maybe* - yeah there's definitely anger expressed when the hiccuping takes place :haha: I guess I don't like having the hiccups either!! So I should be more understanding :flower:

*baby_bray* - yeah it's not fun when they do something 'uncomfortable'&#8230;I think it's that her latest kicks have been right behind my belly button&#8230;I'm used to them being higher. So they just feel weird&#8230;tho at times they do actually hurt&#8230;I think that's when I get an elbow or a knee!

*sharn* - glad LO is head down! :yipee:

OK time for bed&#8230;I'm exhausted as I didn't really sleep well at all last night!
:hug:


----------



## rose.

Fingers crossed she stays put a bit longer mrs chezek! It's good that they're going to keep a close eye just in case :)


----------



## Natnoodo

Hi Ladies

Joined this group from the beginning but never had the opportunity to comment. But always kept up to date with posts. 

Kelly, I was also diagnosed with Obstetic Cholestasis last week. How are you coping? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## paula181

I had my routine midwife appointment on Monday an she said I have protein and something beginning with 'L' in my pee that indictated a infection. She said that its nothing to worry about, and said drink plenty of fluids!
Well me being me I rang my gp and wasn't impressed, he said that the pee should have been sent to a lab to see what the infection was and whether I would need antibiotics! So I sent him a fresh sample yesterday and he said that if there was anything then they would send it to the lab but it there wasn't the nurse would ring me letting me know!
Well I rang the Drs today and they have sent my sample to the lab :cry: I haven't got a clue what it is as I haven't had any symptoms of an infection apart from random pains but thought that was to do with the normal pregnancy stretching!
I'm kinda pissed at my midwife, I knew she wa lapsy daisy but to not do something so simple as this :trouble:

Oh well I guess I will see shortly what's going on :wacko:

Hope your all well 

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

paula181 said:


> I had my routine midwife appointment on Monday an she said I have protein and something beginning with 'L' in my pee that indictated a infection. She said that its nothing to worry about, and said drink plenty of fluids!
> Well me being me I rang my gp and wasn't impressed, he said that the pee should have been sent to a lab to see what the infection was and whether I would need antibiotics! So I sent him a fresh sample yesterday and he said that if there was anything then they would send it to the lab but it there wasn't the nurse would ring me letting me know!
> Well I rang the Drs today and they have sent my sample to the lab :cry: I haven't got a clue what it is as I haven't had any symptoms of an infection apart from random pains but thought that was to do with the normal pregnancy stretching!
> I'm kinda pissed at my midwife, I knew she wa lapsy daisy but to not do something so simple as this :trouble:
> 
> Oh well I guess I will see shortly what's going on :wacko:
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Xx

My midwife wont send off a sample or anything unless the urine also shows Nitrites. I was left with a UTI for roughly 4 weeks as there was never any nitrites.. then left a further week waiting for the results to be given the right kind of antibiotics. Fingers crossed you should have your results pretty quickly, I had to wait from a thursday to a tuesday to get mine through. x


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c - glad they are keeping a close eye on your LO :hugs:

AFM - Well saw the consultant, he is still happy to take the suture out of my cervix next week. He felt my bump today and said the fluid seems to have reduced a bit as the baby was easier to feel, although there is a little doubt about the exact position of the baby due to the fact that he still has extra fluid to move around in and so he does, constantly! As such he is saying that currently I have an 'unstable lie' which means I could end up with a csection, but he did say that given a bit of time the baby might get himself into the correct position and stay there. So basically we'll see what happens! I'll be seeing a reg next week for the stitch removal and he is on holiday and then seeing him the week after at which point I might get a presentation scan if there is still no baby's head in my pelvis!

So pretty much all good today, just need to be a bit more patient in waiting for this little man to make an appearance :haha:


----------



## Amy_T

paula181 said:


> I had my routine midwife appointment on Monday an she said I have protein and *something beginning with 'L' *in my pee that indictated a infection. She said that its nothing to worry about, and said drink plenty of fluids!
> Well me being me I rang my gp and wasn't impressed, he said that the pee should have been sent to a lab to see what the infection was and whether I would need antibiotics! So I sent him a fresh sample yesterday and he said that if there was anything then they would send it to the lab but it there wasn't the nurse would ring me letting me know!
> Well I rang the Drs today and they have sent my sample to the lab :cry: I haven't got a clue what it is as I haven't had any symptoms of an infection apart from random pains but thought that was to do with the normal pregnancy stretching!
> I'm kinda pissed at my midwife, I knew she wa lapsy daisy but to not do something so simple as this :trouble:
> 
> Oh well I guess I will see shortly what's going on :wacko:
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Xx


Leucocytes? I had traces of both protein and leucocytes in my wee at my midwife appointment on Tuesday but she said it was only a faint trace and the chances are its to do with the increased discharge which comes at this stage. She wasn't worried and never mentioned sending it off to be tested, just said she would check again at my next appointment in 2 weeks. I'm sure all will be fine. 


Hope everyone's doing well, I always read but don't always post. 

I am 31+3 now and feeling it! I'm tired, not helped by my 2 year old who has had some shocking nights lately (being up for 4+ hours in the middle of the ight) and being busy at work! so needless to say I am ready to finish work - 4 weeks on friday and counting! 

x


----------



## Kte

*Lou1234*: Get better soon :flower:

*Sharn*: Glad your appointment went well and baby is head down. 

*MrsChezk*: Wow! I didn't even know / think you could get them there! Hopefully you don't get any more and it doesn't get too irritated :flower: Fingers crossed little miss stays put for the next few weeks too. Your having a time! :hugs:

*Paula*: Shame about your MW but glad your getting it looked at and hope everything is okay :flower:

*Baby_maybe*: Glad its all good news at the appointment :flower:

The MW appointment went well yesterday. It wasn't my usual midwife though, I hate it when that happens! It was a midwife and student midwife. They measured baby and they have moved onto the middle growth line (don't think we have ever been on the same line yet). I hate them feeling and prodding, my tummy is so sore and tender now. They said LO is head down but there is still have time to move around which I knew anyway. Thankfully pleanty of movements tell me they aren't sticking to one place! Plus, there isn't much further up my body baby can hide, right under my ribs. I don't think this office chair helps but i'm not sure what I can do other then take walks that don't work. Next appointment is at 35 weeks, hopefully my midwife won't be on holiday anymore then :haha:


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek , stay put now bubba, dont come down anymore just yet xx :)


----------



## rmsh1

I had some protein in my last urine sample at 30 weeks. I also had thrush at the time, but they still made me send a sample of for testing. Never heard back so assume it was the thrush, which I was treating anyway. I think it is standard practise here to send the sample off if protein is present.


----------



## sethsmummy

rmsh1 said:


> I had some protein in my last urine sample at 30 weeks. I also had thrush at the time, but they still made me send a sample of for testing. Never heard back so assume it was the thrush, which I was treating anyway. I think it is standard practise here to send the sample off if protein is present.

wow hehe if they did the same over here my poor midwife would have to send one almost every time for me :haha: x


----------



## rmsh1

It might also be because I am with a high-risk clinic, maybe they wouldnt be so cautious at regular clinics?


----------



## sharnw

I fell over in the middle of town on the foot path. LO was protected as I landed on my hands and bent my wrists :(
I feel so humiliated ;( but im so glad I didnt land on my bump


----------



## skeet9924

oh sharn good thing you didnt fall on your bump!! Hope you wrist is ok!!

AFm: had my maternity shoot with my friend today!! She took a lot of pics!! I'll post some when i get them!! LOl it was so funny dragging oh out to it..he hates his pic being taken!! it was like dragging a toddler to the dentist or get a needle!! But once he got there he loosened up a bit


----------



## sharnw

Thanks skeet x

Oh wow cant wait to see your pics :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*paula* - :hugs: that is kind of sucky of your midwife :nope: But I'm glad your doc is taking it more seriously and you're getting checked out!

*baby_maybe* - great news on the decrease in fluid! I hope he goes head down for you when the time comes :hugs:

*Kte* - thanks! YES, she likes to keep me on my toes&#8230;and I didn't know you could have them down there either!!! :shrug: Alas&#8230;there are worse things I guess so I'll keep trying to stay positive :flower: Hope your LO stays head down for you!!!

*sharn* - oh no! I'm glad you were able to brace yourself&#8230;I bet that was mortifying! But glad it ended well&#8230;

*skeet* - can't way to see your pics! I am still waiting on mine&#8230;the photog went away on vaca for 2 weeks 2 days after our shoot&#8230;so hopefully we'll get them soon!


So I had some some preterm labor signs yesterday evening and throughout the night, but have been symptom free since breakfast. Symptoms were - lightning bolt pain in cervix area at bed time, period like cramps in the night and then lower back pain just like I used to get with PMS when I woke up in the morning. It's all gone now so hopefully it won't come back, but I see my doctor tomorrow and will have my first non-stress test so hopefully all is well :thumbup:

I'm not too worried but JUST IN CASE, we vamped up our baby prep today and checked off a bunch of items that are critical to be done before LO arrives...going to continue that for the next few days so we're ready if push comes to shove. Kind of exciting I guess but mostly scary. I want her to wait at least 2 more weeks!!!!


----------



## rose.

How scary but exciting mrs chezek, if she does come now though I am sure she will be fine, only a couple of weeks away from term!


----------



## sportysgirl

Sharn, glad your ok. It makes you feel silly when you fall over. 

Mrs C, hope things quieten down and that LO stays in there a little bit longer for you! 

Off to the midwife today for my 34 week check! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

Hope your okay *Sharn*, glad you didn't hurt bump tho :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh sharn, hope you're ok :hugs: My sister slipped over on the ice the other day (she's 30 weeks now) and landed exactly how you described. Bumps fine, but she hurt her knees and her wrists.


----------



## heaveneats

MrsChezek said:


> So I had some some preterm labor signs yesterday evening and throughout the night, but have been symptom free since breakfast. Symptoms were - lightning bolt pain in cervix area at bed time, period like cramps in the night and then lower back pain just like I used to get with PMS when I woke up in the morning. It's all gone now so hopefully it won't come back, but I see my doctor tomorrow and will have my first non-stress test so hopefully all is well :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not too worried but JUST IN CASE, we vamped up our baby prep today and checked off a bunch of items that are critical to be done before LO arrives...going to continue that for the next few days so we're ready if push comes to shove. Kind of exciting I guess but mostly scary. I want her to wait at least 2 more weeks!!!!

i had this the other night! its started with the shooting pains then around 2 am i woke up in pain from what felt like bad cramps, i sat in the bath and it relieved them somewhat, but i woke up and all was gone:shrug:


----------



## Kte

My first few days of real contractions were like that (fingers crossed it isn't time for you ladies and they are just very early signs and nothing more!!!) But they came and went over 3 days, usually appearing afternoon and then at night. It makes guessing if it is even more impossible! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## anna1986

hi all

so went for my growth scan and consultant appt this morning. babys measuring fine. but after 3 midwifes telling me hes head down despite me saying he was breech the us technician confirmed i was right!!! 
saw my consultant and my section date is booked for 1st march :happydance:
so now the count down begins 28 days n counting! although i dont think he'll wait that long!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies hope your all ok. 

Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and babies heart rate was 188. So she sent us to the hospital to be monitored. Babies heart rate thankfully came down and all ok. They think it was dehydration, so I am drinking loads now!
Bit of a worry but glad all ok, now have my feet up.


----------



## anna1986

glad all was ok sportsygirl. these babies do like to worry us!!


----------



## sethsmummy

sharn - i am glad you and baby are ok :hugs:

MrsC - its interesting you say about pre-term labour signs. I described exactly that happening to my midwife on Tuesday.. and she told me its baby engaging in my pelvis? 

anna - gz on getting your section date hun!! Its so good to have a date set down :D 

AFM - serious hip pains today and my left hip keeps jarring .. im hoping baby stops pressing on nerves soon! It really darn hurts :dohh: xx


----------



## sportysgirl

anna1986 said:


> glad all was ok sportsygirl. these babies do like to worry us!!

Thanks Anna, they sure do x


----------



## rose.

Glad everything's ok sportysgirl, hope you don't have any more scares!!


----------



## heaveneats

Kte said:


> My first few days of real contractions were like that (fingers crossed it isn't time for you ladies and they are just very early signs and nothing more!!!) But they came and went over 3 days, usually appearing afternoon and then at night. It makes guessing if it is even more impossible! :hugs: :flower:

gosh i hope she doesn't come any time soon...


----------



## MrsChezek

Amen to that *heaveneats*! Not at least for 2 more weeks!!! I'm only 35 weeks today :flower: 

Big hugs *sportys*!! :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

happy febuary people!!

this is officially the last month i will be pregnant for!! 28 days til my section n ill be holding my little boy! :happydance:


----------



## katyblot

Hello everyone!

I haven't posted on here for soooo long, life has just been so busy and stressful over the last few months. My job is at risk of redundancy, and we've had car and money problems. But hopefully everything is now all sorted. Although I still won't hear about my job security for at least another month, by which time it will almost be d day! 

But luckily yesterday was my last day at work - I'm now on maternity leave - woohoo! So happy! 

Last pregnancy I finished a month before my dd was due, and then she was 2 weeks late. So I had loads of time before she appeared, but I really appreciated the time to myself, for rest, as I was exhausted! So am glad I have done the same this time around, am just hoping this one isn't as late! 

Well baby was breech at 28 week mw appt, which although early still scared me. But at last weeks appt baby is now head down, and was slightly engaged! But as this is my 2nd am sure baby will keep popping in and out for now! 

To Amy - congratulations on the arrival of Emily! Hope she is growing well and u r recovering quickly too!

To everyone else who is suffering or having problems - sending u all big :hugs::hug: !
These Lo's like to keep us on our toes!

Well hopefully now I shud have plenty of time to keep up with this thread, and post more often. 

Xxx


----------



## rose.

I am sooo tired. Can barely drag myself out of bed this morning, keep wishing I was going on maternity leave earlier! Oh well only 21 more days of work :)


----------



## iprettii

hey ladies I hope all is well. Can't believe this is like the home stretch for those of us that are due early march. 

Today I've been feeling superrrrrrr heavy, I mean to a point where I find myself holding the bottom of my bump for relief (although it does NOTHING lol) but yeah feeling like this today gave me the realization that baby is heading down south and gearing up to make her big debut in our lives.

I hope everyone is ready for there LO's I still need diapers (I didn't do a baby shower this time around) bottles (in case breast feeding doesn't work like the last time where I was producing enough milk) and some more new born or 0-3 months clothing.


----------



## skeet9924

HI Ladies!! Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit..i've been so tired as I'm sure most of us are!! Its nice to hear so many ladies are starting their mat leave!! I have 14 days left until mine!! I had my maternity shoot on wednesday..figured I would post a few pics with you ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







maternity2jpg.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10









maternity8.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 11









maternity3.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rose.

Lovely pics skeet :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ipretii - I'm the same with the heaviness, sometimes when I stand it just makes me want to lean forward to take the pressure off!

Skeet - great pictures hun :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

nice pics skeet

So im now officially more pregnant than ive ever been! Sophie was born at 35+1!
as much as thats good news boy am i getting impatient!!


----------



## baby_maybe

I know how you feel Anna, the furthest I'd ever been by dd2 was 32 weeks and then the next one went to 40+6!! To say it felt like the longest 8 weeks of my life is an understatement :haha:


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello, I'll catch up tomorrow properly - it's a busy weekend this weekend and typically I had the worst nights sleep in a while last night so its bed for me soon! :sleep:


----------



## sharnw

Lovely photos skeet :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Great photos *skeet*!

I had a lovely baby shower today :happydance: Otherwise, still losing bits and pieces of my mucous plug and getting some tinted mucous (light brown) - anyone else experiencing this? My doc said not to worry unless it's bright red. The doula running my birthing class said that if you lose bits of the mucous plug early on it will regenerate itself so that's comforting. The cramps and lower back pain has eased up too so all in all I'm back to feeling good about not delivering too soon. :thumbup:


----------



## iprettii

So ***(next week) tuesday i'll be full term. WOW!

LOL had to edit the post


----------



## MrsChezek

iprettii said:


> So tuesday i'll be full term. WOW!

Is full term 36 weeks? I thought it was 37!
Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I had a lot of fun doing the photos!! I can't believe how close we are all getting now!!! Guess we will start seeing birth announcements soon!! 

I have my baby shower today! I'm pretty excited!! I'm anxious to see what I got and what I still need :) 

Chez- I have yet to lose any mucus plug but I've heard it does regenerate itself as well ..


----------



## Stelly

Well there are two of the 'March' babies that already made their arrival : P 

Excited to see the upcoming birth announcements from you ladies and cute chubby baby photos!

My family threw an impromptu shower on Friday for Sol and I, was really nice and had a lot of fun. Admittedly felt a bit wrong and guilty that he couldnt be there with me :/ but ah well!


----------



## iprettii

MrsChezek said:


> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> So tuesday i'll be full term. WOW!
> 
> Is full term 36 weeks? I thought it was 37!
> Congrats!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


LOL great now that you said that, I googled it and I'm getting mixed answers, even on my 4 baby apps on my iPhone 2 says 36 weeks and the other 2 says 37 weeks.


----------



## sethsmummy

iprettii said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iprettii said:
> 
> 
> So tuesday i'll be full term. WOW!
> 
> Is full term 36 weeks? I thought it was 37!
> Congrats!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL great now that you said that, I googled it and I'm getting mixed answers, even on my 4 baby apps on my iPhone 2 says 36 weeks and the other 2 says 37 weeks.Click to expand...

It probably depends where you are. In the uk Full term is classed from 37 weeks gestation xx


----------



## rmsh1

37 weeks is full term here :) 

Congrats to those who have had their LOs already


----------



## baby_bray

A lot of those apps show you the information for the week coming up. As in "you finished week 36 and now technically you're starting week 37" which would say stuff like "yay! Full term!"


----------



## sethsmummy

:( after avoiding any major signs of Pre-e this pregnancy... they have chosen today to hit me :(

i woke today with swollen hands (more than normal) and they have not gone down, I have ++ protein in my urine (i have my own 10 para test sticks) along with a trace of blood, been very very short of breath, last night i had severe heartburn (1st time in a while.. may just be coincidence), felt sick, had a headache that wont budge and my vision keeps going a little funny. 

Going to have to make an emergency doctors appointment tomorrow and hope to god that its just the u.t.i which iv just had antibiotics for which finished last week. :( wish me luck :( x


----------



## baby_maybe

sethsmummy said:


> :( after avoiding any major signs of Pre-e this pregnancy... they have chosen today to hit me :(
> 
> i woke today with swollen hands (more than normal) and they have not gone down, I have ++ protein in my urine (i have my own 10 para test sticks) along with a trace of blood, been very very short of breath, last night i had severe heartburn (1st time in a while.. may just be coincidence), felt sick, had a headache that wont budge and my vision keeps going a little funny.
> 
> Going to have to make an emergency doctors appointment tomorrow and hope to god that its just the u.t.i which iv just had antibiotics for which finished last week. :( wish me luck :( x

Good luck hun, hope it's not pre-e :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_maybe said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :( after avoiding any major signs of Pre-e this pregnancy... they have chosen today to hit me :(
> 
> i woke today with swollen hands (more than normal) and they have not gone down, I have ++ protein in my urine (i have my own 10 para test sticks) along with a trace of blood, been very very short of breath, last night i had severe heartburn (1st time in a while.. may just be coincidence), felt sick, had a headache that wont budge and my vision keeps going a little funny.
> 
> Going to have to make an emergency doctors appointment tomorrow and hope to god that its just the u.t.i which iv just had antibiotics for which finished last week. :( wish me luck :( x
> 
> Good luck hun, hope it's not pre-e :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Me too, I'v got this far without it kicking in.. i was hoping to make it all the way without getting it this time round. :dohh: xx


----------



## Kte

Good luck ~Sethsmummy, hope all will be okay :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *Sethsmummy*! Let us know how your appt goes :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you ladies. Its 5:09am here so only a few hours left till the doctors opens. Been up since 4am. Hands are still swollen, my feet are now slightly swollen too, still have a headache and i was woken at midnight by my vision going absolutely mental. Even with my eyes closed they my eyes were flickering all over the place.

I can see a hospital admission coming my way soon :( x


----------



## anna1986

sethsmummy can you not ring labour ward and get seen sooner. id get checked asap. 
good luck x


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy, give the hospital a call, so they can let you in and check you xo


----------



## sharnw

Stelly said:


> Well there are two of the 'March' babies that already made their arrival : P
> 
> Excited to see the upcoming birth announcements from you ladies and cute chubby baby photos!
> 
> My family threw an impromptu shower on Friday for Sol and I, was really nice and had a lot of fun. Admittedly felt a bit wrong and guilty that he couldnt be there with me :/ but ah well!

How is your little man going? I bet he's growing like a champ and looking super cute x


----------



## sethsmummy

anna & Sharn - I have no way of getting to the hospital even if they could see me :dohh: I live 20 miles from the hospital and have no money for the bus so the doctors/local midwife is the next best thing. 

Only 2 hours till GP opens and i can call. If i cant get in with them then I will call my midwife (they open at 9am) and see if she is in our local centre (its not always staffed) or if she could come out to see me. :dohh: It really sucks not having a car or a local hospital. x


----------



## sharnw

Will be thinking of you and hope these next 2 hours go fast and the docs can sort everything and can treat you asap


----------



## sethsmummy

sharnw said:


> Will be thinking of you and hope these next 2 hours go fast and the docs can sort everything and can treat you asap

Thanks hun. I hope so too. I know its going to be a waiting game as with emergency appointments you have to give details of whats wrong with you and the doc calls back to say whether you get an appointment or not :dohh: x


----------



## paula181

Good luck sethsmummy. Hope everything gets sorted and you feel better soon :hugs:

Xx


----------



## anna1986

let us no what they say sethsmummy x


----------



## Kte

Gosh, how hard to get seen in an emergency! Hope you get in and the wait isn't too long :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Sethsmummy I hope you got through this morning and have an appointment. Please update us when you can.

We had part 1 of 2 of our NHS antenatal class on Saturday morning. There were loads of us so we were split into two. Think there were 14 of us in total (half pregnant and half birth partners) in our smaller group. We went through signs of labour and pain relief etc. 

The part I was looking forward to was the tour though! We had a look around the antenatal ward (if you are being induced or in early for anything) then the post natal ward. There are side rooms available otherwise the general bays hold 4 beds. I think you pay for the side rooms.

Then we got to see the labour ward. Luckily we didn't hear anyone in labour as I'm sure that would have scared us! :haha: The water birth room wasn't being used so we got to see that. I'm really pleased I got to see the birthing pool and the room attached to it. It has made me more sure that I want to go for a water birth if I can and it is available.

Part 2 is next Saturday and think it covers breast feeding plus the week after the birth.


----------



## rose.

I also had my antenatal this weekend! We only get one session, it was all day on Saturday, and there were only 4 of us (plus partners). I'm glad we went, even hubby found it quite interesting and said that he learnt a lot about breastfeeding which is good :) nice to know that he will be supportive about it all when Alfie comes!

It was my birthday last week so on Saturday evening we went out for a meal at my favourite Thai restaurant. Unfortunately since then my tummys been a bit dodgy. I thought it was just too much rich food but last night it stepped up a lot and became very painful. I woke up twice in the night with stomach pains and had to dash to the loo. It's still bad this morning so I think I've picked up a tummy bug or my tummy has taken a disliking to something I ate :( took the day off today and had a good lie in but it's still bad. Hoping it will be better tomorrow! It's so painful :(

Sunday was also a busy day as I had my baby shower :) it was just a small gathering of about 7 of us - my two SILs my mum and a few friends. We had a few nibbles and played a game and generally just chatted, and I opened all the lovely presents they bought for me! I got some lovely outfits and a few toys, and some handy things like nappies, creams, etc. they were all so generous and I feel very lucky :) I had a great time despite my sore tummy!!

Feeling much more ready for labour now and might pack my hospital bag later if I feel up to it :)


----------



## Kte

I haven't heard anything about antenatal classes so I emailed the lady from 3 years ago! Apparently I have to ask my midwife now - which is fine. I'm more interested / bothered about going for a tour again. I'm a bit annoyed they haven't been offered, seems with the 2nd they let you get on with it more . . . but it's been a while, things could of changed :shrug: So, I will ask on the 19th Feb anyway and see where that gets me!

Hope you feel better soon *rose* :flower: I have come down with something and have some dodgy tummy bug going on as well - might be something doing the rounds again. I've felt off for about 3 days now, I was hoping it was getting better but no such luck at the moment.


----------



## rose.

I only found out about the class because I asked! And didn't get the chance to tour the hospital. I thought they would be the ones to remember everything and sort of guide you through pregnancy - but it seems like that's not the case!

Hope you feel better soon Kte! Must be something doing the rounds. I've been lucky so far with not getting stuff so I suppose it was only a matter of time.


----------



## rose.

Some pics of my nursery...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/B0C6477A-6B0C-4B66-8A5D-308DFD05E3F7-10150-00000CDF90A929F1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/1CC8F897-2B92-4CB8-9B18-3C69CEE0DDDF-10150-00000CDFAB80941B.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/58D42103-3D6A-4DA6-B09C-A68F725E3705-10150-00000CDF9EA931FC.jpg


----------



## anna1986

love the nursery rose


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna :)


----------



## MrsChezek

sethsmummy said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Will be thinking of you and hope these next 2 hours go fast and the docs can sort everything and can treat you asap
> 
> Thanks hun. I hope so too. I know its going to be a waiting game as with emergency appointments you have to give details of whats wrong with you and the doc calls back to say whether you get an appointment or not :dohh: xClick to expand...

Do doctor's offices in the UK not have emergency numbers for off hours? I can call my doctor 24/7 if I need to - it's a call center that picks up but they get him to call me back asap if it's an emergency. I hope you got in and everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

I finally realized that antenatal for you Brits is prenatal here in the US :haha: I for some reason kept thinking it meant post nataland kept wondering why there were so many classes about after birth! :dohh: Baby brain! My DH and I took a 12 week prenatal/birthing class - 2 hours per week. I feel like I could be a labor nurse or at least a doula at this point and we got 2 more classes to go! VERY detail oriented but I find it helps me feel better preparedDH too. We're both big on details and being prepared for every scenario. Then again, in the US I feel like you have to be if you want an intervention-free, natural birthmost births involve induction, augmentation, epidurals, etc - that's the standard so you have to go out of your way and prepare to have the natural birth. Kind of sad really.but I digress!

*rose* - happy belated birthday! Hope the tummy feels better todayand glad you had a nice shower :thumbup: Mine was on Saturday and pretty intimate as well but I had a lovely time just seeing everyone. 

*Kte* - our hospital offers tours on an ongoing basis and you have to know about them and remember to register on your own! We registered for next MondayI figured I shouldn't go into labor before then and if I went earlier I'd forget everything by the time I did!!! :haha:


AFM, the brownish mucous discharge seems to have eased up and no more plug bits have come out since Friday so I'm happy :happydance: Baby seems to have decided to stay put once again :baby: Had a lovely, mostly quiet weekend with DH and our pup. Trying to enjoy our threesome as much as we can before we're a foursome with a very demanding 4th :baby: Here's a pic of me and my dearest furbaby Abbie from hanging out at the new house yesterday :flower:
 



Attached Files:







creameryBelly.jpg
File size: 112.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

just a quick update ladies. I got an appointment at 10 to 10 this morning. The GP was horrid! she had me in tears because i had no transport to get to the hospital.. tried to make it out i didnt care about my baby because i dont own a car!! Midwife was a lot nicer when she came in though!

Bp was 170/98 so went straight upto the hospital ++ protein. By the time i got there my bp was back down again and my trace was good. They took bloods but i dont know whther they got the results while i was there or not. Got sent home and midwife is coming out to me on Wednesday to re-check BP and take more bloods. Now i am off for a sleep! 12 hours of being awake with only a little sleep is not great. x


----------



## Kte

Wow lots of posts! Will have to catch up when I am home now as it's soon time to escape work. I normally work later but feeling this rubbish I'd rather just get off home (well collect little miss first).

Cute Monkey nursery! :flower:

Sethsmummy: Sorry to hear the Dr was so mean! Glad things look better and they are monitoring you now though :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

sethsmummy - GP's can be really horrid at times glad the midwife was nicer. try n rest and hopefully your bp will stay down xx


----------



## Lou1234

Kte said:


> I haven't heard anything about antenatal classes so I emailed the lady from 3 years ago! Apparently I have to ask my midwife now - which is fine. I'm more interested / bothered about going for a tour again. I'm a bit annoyed they haven't been offered, seems with the 2nd they let you get on with it more . . . but it's been a while, things could of changed :shrug: So, I will ask on the 19th Feb anyway and see where that gets me!

KTE - In my area the classes at the hospital are only for baby number one. You don't get it when you are pregnant with number 2 or more. They get really busy where I am and you have book it after your 20 week scan.

I have a friend (in a different area) who wasn't allowed on the course as it was baby number 2. She had to really push the fact that her first was born by emergency c-section early and missed the class so in actual fact she hadn't gone into labour. She hadn't had a class on the signs of labour or the pain relief etc. In the end they let her on the course.


----------



## MrsChezek

I went in to see my doc for my scheduled NST and the contractions, although very mild, are still very regular. SO they think it's a UTI and I gave a urine sample they are sending off to a lab today, but in the meantime want me to start antibiotic for it as they are worried about my water breaking with so many contractions. I've also been put on bed rest. :cry: I'm so sad! There's still so much to do and I'm not very good about sitting around and doing nothing. Doc said to channel my inner couch potato but I don't have one! Need to do what's best for the baby I guess and it's only 2 weeks as after that she'll be full term and it won't matter.

The worst part is that it's nothing I did...he said that preg women are just susceptible to UTIs...I hate feeling helpless. Hope everyone else is getting along well!

Glad things are looking better *sethsmummy*!

And forgot to say - gorgeous little monkey nursery *rose*!


----------



## rose.

Oh no mrs chezek, sorry you're on bed rest! Hope the uti clears up soon, and like you say at least it's only 2 weeks until you're term :) fingers crossed the rest will help her to stay put for another 2 weeks.

Sethsmummy glad everything is looking a little better - sorry the gp was so insensitive though! I'm lucky that my gp (the one time I've seen her) was actually very nice, but my old one was horrible. Midwives are much nicer!


----------



## Kte

I'm not so fussed about the sessions on pain relief etc, I'm okay with those, I know what I want (G&A please!!) but it would still be nice to get a tour of the facilities again and get familiar with the surroundings and what is on offer, what the rules are about OH staying etc. I hate going into places without knowing what to expect - I have in my head what it was like last time but it would be nice to know if it was the same or not. I never actually went where we are due to go last time as my OH's Dad fell seriously ill, so we stayed at his parents house and kept his Mum company. Since we were doing daily visits to one hospital we transferred over to that maternity ward instead.

*MrsChezek*: Hope you can manage to stay in the bed so LO stays put! :hugs: I can't imagine it being much fun but like you say, it's only for a short amount of time really :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy, such a relief your bp went down and protien settled! Get some rest x :hugs:


Rose, Lovely nursery! :D

My OH will be going back to his loved truck driving, 3 weeks after LO is born, so He will be home for only 3 nights a week :( BOOO 
So Im not settling a nursery up, LO will be staying in my room until she is a bit bigger, maybe at a toddlers age lol


----------



## katyblot

Sethsmummy and mrschezek, thinking of u both, hope u manage to get some rest! X


----------



## rose.

Alfie will be in our room in a moses basket for a while too Sharn - it's funny how I'm nesting in the nursery when he wont even be using it for a few months if all goes to plan!! My OH works away during the week at the moment and I really miss him :( So I know how you feel!


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs C, sorry you are on bed rest, but make sure you do rest and keep that baby in there a few more weeks! 

Seths mummy glad all was ok when you went to the hospital, some GP's are so un caring. 

Rose I love you nursery! If you like me then I bet you are always pop in there just to see it all! 

I just got back from an NCT class, we are really enjoying them and learning lots. 

Hope everyone else is ok. :kiss:


----------



## sharnw

Mrschezek, thats really good, the brown discharge has eased up x


----------



## iprettii

So sorry you're on bed rest Mrs C. just think of it like this, this will probably be the only rest you'll get for a while so enjoy it.


----------



## rose.

Sportysgirl, I'm always sitting in there on my chair thinking about my little man coming along :) just can't wait!!


----------



## paula181

Totally unrelated to baby but I have just passed my driving test :dance: I am soooo happy that I did it before little man got here :wohoo:


----------



## rose.

Excellent well done Paula!! You're brave taking a test while pregnant - I remember I was so nervous about mine, my foot was shaking on the pedal haha. Will be excellent now you can drive for when your baby's here though :)


----------



## anna1986

well done paula!

OMG my hormones are driving me mad today was up crying at 4:45 and have spent the rest of the day in a mood. im so fed up of being pregnant feeling ill and my little man has decided to go quiet again but i feel such an idiot ringing the hospital for me to get there n all be fine. plus have no-one to watch DD!
think id hyped myself up so much for him to be born early like his sister that now im just feeling depressed hes not here. i know in reality he needs to stay in a bit longer but its not rationalising in my head at the moment. 
feel sorry for my DD as am taking out my frustration out on her such a bad mummy
:cry:


----------



## paula181

Thanks ladies, I was super nervous and was convinced I hadn't passed! I am made up as. Won't have to go on public transport with 2 kiddies! :thumbup:

Aww I am sorry that some of you are not feeling too well, and I hope that you feel better soon :hugs:

Anna I'm sorry that you are feeling emotional your not the only one, its weird as I don't feel sad or anything but I just cry :wacko:
Also little man doesn't move as often too, each day is different! He definitely doesn't move as much as he used too. But I think he's just running out of space and I think that's the same with your little one!
If your worried then I would speak to your midwife and see what she says, and I wouldn't be bad about ringing them they are there to help and reassure us. Also they say anything different to what we are used to then contact ASAP! I think you'll be able to take your DD, I took mine when I had a scan before.

Xx


----------



## Kte

Well done Paula :flower:

Anna: don't feel ridiculous, it's always better to er on the side of caution if your worried. I'm sure little man is fine, keeping you on your toes but you stressing wont help either. Hopefully you can relax, get your feet up and get him wiggling again so your at ease xx


----------



## heaveneats

Hi ladies,

i'm sorry to those of you having a hard time... i had my first emergency hospital visit today. Last night i was feeling off, not sick just 'off', i noticed my vision was getting a bit wonky and blurry (thought i got soap in my eye since i had just washed my face) i also had a headache that was not going away. At about 5 am i woke up with a worse headache, sweating a lot, and very blurry vision, i took a tylenol and drank a bottle of water, then went to sleep. I woke up feeling okay but still off and vision was still off, something just told me to check my blood pressure so on the way to work i stopped at the pharmacy and checked, sure enough it was 148/91 slightly high. I called my doc office and they said to go to hospital right away, so in tears i did. They hooked me up to machines, did blood work, and urine test. Baby's heartbeat was good and she was moving around all over. My results came back that i had protein in my urine but liver and kidneys were all good, so they are keeping an eye on me for pre-eclampsia. I'm at home now and just told to watch out for anymore vision issues or anything else. All in all i hope i never have to go back there again until i'm in labor, i waited for 6 hours there! they were insanely busy on the maternity ward so they could not even give me the results until a doctor was free to discuss them with me, it was very stressful


----------



## Kte

heavaneats: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your stressful time and hope you get better so you don't have to go back in. :hugs:

I'm sat on here hoping to get bubs moving again. They were fine and active yesterday but I have been up through the night and not felt them once. So I have drunk and insane abmount of water and wiggiling my bump but yet to no avail so I am freaking out a little. They usually give me a good wiggle when I am sat down at the computer at work so here is hoping. I'm really not liking this one bit :nope: :cry:

[email protected] 6:45: I resourced to walking, bouncing on my birth ball and then lying down again. Thankfully there have been a few movements now, more moving about then kicks but it's certainly the the right kind. Absolutely shattered now and the alarm goes off soon for work :sleep:


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats - glad alls ok. 

kte - have you tried laying on your side?? id def be stressing out to but thats coz im a worrier. my little mans still pretty quiet i get the odd wriggle now n again. am thinking i may drop the hospital a call later as my mums about to watch my little girl so it could be the perfect oppourtunity to put my mind at rest! 
hope your bubs starts wrigling around soon x


----------



## Kte

Thanks, I was all over! I was on my sides, then back, then sides again to try and get something. x


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies. Not long til you meet your little ones now. Just thought i'd drop in lol still reading away all your posts and try to keep up. 

I know im like a week of from being in march but i really wish i was near the end now :( cant sleep through the night as good and this little miss love to stretch out and give me problems at work lol. her feet now up in the ribs area. 

Will keep stalking away lol congrats to you all for when you little bundle arrives :) xxx


----------



## rose.

Heaveneats and kte, everything turned out ok in the end - hope you don't have any more scares! 

Since Saturday I've had an upset stomach and no matter what I've done I haven't been able to get rid of it - now it's turned the opposite and I need to go but it's so difficult!! I hate my digestive system right now, I just want my old one back!!!


----------



## rose.

I take a pic of my bump every week, this week is the first week I've noticed a drastic difference...

34 weeks 
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/0D40F956-5E64-499C-A754-618515463D26-11787-00000E7052638278.jpg

35 weeks
https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/8FDF98DB-D940-489E-AB1D-CBF8804A0A50-11787-00000E705D972308.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to everyone who's been having a worrying time lately :hugs:

Went to have my cervical stitch removed today and I'm now stitch free :happydance: It came out easily and quickly, no pain at all from it. I have a little spotting, but just from where he pulled it through. Little monster went really wriggly after though while they were trying to monitor him, so much so the midwife had to sit next to the bed and hold the disc onto my bump to keep contact. I think he was trying to tell her something :haha: Anyway I'm home now and baby evacuation procedures will commence forthwith! My next appointment is weds next week with the consultant again and we get to see which way he's laying, the midwife today seemed to think that his head is slightly off to the left of my pelvis which is closer than its been all pregnancy, so hopefully this means he's getting himself into the right place at last!


----------



## rose.

That's good news baby maybe :) must be exciting knowing things are moving forward!!


----------



## Kte

OOOo *rose* hope you can do something to help. I'm living off malted wheat's for breakfast and they seem to be working. Lovely bump pics, yep there is certainly a difference tho!

*Anna*: Hope you managed to get to the docs since your Mum can have your daughter and everything is okay :flower:

*babymaybe*: :happydance: Hurray the stitch is out! :happydance: Glad everything went well with it's removal :thumbup: 

AFM, well baby has been better behaved today and given me some more movement and a few kicks. Sometimes I think this anterior placenta still covers up things I would normally feel :shrug: But, although tired and still feeling off weather, thankfully i'm not as stressed as I was this morning!


----------



## anna1986

kte - he started moving for me again earlier little tinker! i think your right about the anterior placenta cushioning the movements. my little one is actually sat right behind mine.
when i went to the hospital the other week they were picking up loads of movements i wasnt feeling. 
be glad once hes here and i can see that alls ok!!

Glad your lo has been better behaved today x


----------



## baby_maybe

I think my placenta still covers some movements too! It's weird being so far on and still not feeling everything. I was monitored today at the hospital after my stitch removal and it was amazing hearing so many movements that I couldn't feel!


----------



## katyblot

Congrats Paula on yr driving test! :thumbup::happydance:

And big :hugs::hug: to those of u having it tough at the mo.

Well I was enjoying my mat leave, until my little girl has now just come down with chicken pox. Bless her she looks terrible, and is really tired, but apart from that it doesn't seem to b upsetting her too much at the minute, thank goodness. 

Hav got my 36 week appt with mw tmrw, so hopefully baby is still head down! Fx


----------



## rose.

Oh no Katy, hope your little girl gets well soon! And hope the chickenpox doesn't affect you at all


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations on your drivers license *Paula*! Great work :happydance:

*Kte* - I totally understand about your wanting to take another tour of the hospital. We did a tour about a year ago when we were trying to pick which hospital to give birth at (this limited our choice of OBs so we had to do that first). But I wasn't even pregnant then! So I have so many diff questions now plus I don't remember half the stuff! We are scheduled for a tour on Monday night and now I'm nervous I'll have to skip it cause of the bed rest! :nope: I see my doc for another NST that day tho so maybe he'll clear me to go...FX!

My goodness *heaveneats*! That must have been awful. Glad things seem to have calmed down for you and hopefully that was the extent of it! :hugs:

*Rose* - that is quite the difference! I take my pic on Friday mornings and I'm always excited to see any differences...haven't seen anything drastic for a while! Cute bump tho :hugs: and sorry your digestive system is being non cooperative!

*Baby_maybe* - yay! :yipee: Glad everything went smoothly and you're moving forward! Exciting times :happydance:

Big hugs *katyblot*! Hope ur little one gets relief soon :hugs:


I think my ant placenta muffles movement as well cause there was so much sound coming from in there during the NST but I only felt half of it! Have my next NST tomorrow (Thursday) so hopefully the contractions won't be there at all...or at least not be so regular! I've been mostly good. Except last night when I decided to attend my breastfeeding preparedness class. DH drove me and I sat in a chair the whole time so I didn't see how that would be far off from what'd be doing at home. HOWEVER, when we got home I had a lot of contractions and those lightning bolt pains for 3-4 hours :nope: It was so uncomfortable that I really thought I'd be going into labor. I finally fell asleep and slept most of the night and woke up pain free. Been fine most of the day. The only thing I could think of is that seeing all the babies and breastfeeding footage and talking about it all and getting excited got my body to release oxytocin which caused the contractions :shrug: Craziness!!

Thank you all for your well wishes! :hug:


----------



## Kte

*MrsChesek*: At least you know that the bed rest is working, must be hard to think your doing well then set them off again, even by doing something minimal! :hugs: Hope everything goes well at your next appointment :flower:

I'm off to the docs this morning, well booking in when they open at 8.30. Have a splitting headache, so much so the screen on my computer is tilted. I feel I have my contacts in worong or something. I know I haven't. I have been feeling iffy for the last few days as mentioned, I was going to just get on with it and go to work today though as they have been most unsupportive with me being off, so I thought that it was a little stress as well. But as I was getting my daughters clothes ready I got light headed and since then BOOM headache!


----------



## rose.

Oh no kte, definitely a good idea to go to the doctors! Health has to come first and your work will just have to understand that.

Mrs chezek, how strange about the breastfeeding class! I bet you're right, all that oxytocin in the air. Glad it's all calmed back down again now though :)


----------



## Lou1234

I have my baby drinks/party at work today! I'm still planning on working until Friday next week but we have arranged them for today in case I end up wanting to leave early.

We'll have have nibbles, cake and alcohol (juice for me!). I'm quite excited but it is going to be such a strange feeling knowing I have just a week left.


----------



## Kte

Enjoy the drinks Lou :flower:

Well my head is no better and I am more confused this morning that I was before I went to the Dr's! I managed to get in at 10.20 so went on down and waited (head still throbing btw). Explained to GP how I had felt, that I had been off but today had the head and dizzy and short of breath and that the labour ward had said to go to Dr's. So he checked my throat, ears and chest. That was it, said yeah it prob is a virus but it's not so severe, if I cough up flem go back. I was given some asparin to gargle only for my slightly sore throat and some more paracetamol. No blood pressure check?! Seriously?! So I'm sat bewilderd in the pharmacy thinking why didn't I just ask him to do it but not exactly in the best thinking mood at the moment! So I have called back the labour ward and the midwife advised me to rest once my partner comes home from work for a bit, if I feel the same go in and we have a hospital wait to get monitored, which would simply be my blood pressure. Basically since it is my second they said that you can't get pre-eclampsia (or its very rare to) if you haven't had it the first time around (as i'm with same partner). So why bang on about it all the time then? I am asked at every MW session about the signs etc. Confused much! Don't get me wrong, they seemed lovely on the phone, said I could go in straight away but I would be there for a few hours, it takes me an hr to get there on the bus (16 mins in car!) and I'd have LO to entertain all on my own. I think becsue baby is active too they aren't too worried. I don't know. I'm waiting and seeing I guess. They said to call back later on either way after I have rested. Bit of an awkward case apparently! :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte - oh my gosh.. that GP is rubbish! Can you not goto a pharmacy and ask them to check your BP for you? I would have thought the gp would have done that automatically. I always thought you could get pre-e in any pregnancy regardless of whether you have had it before or not, its just "less" likely if you didn't have it first time round xx


----------



## rose.

What a rubbish gp! Surely it's not impossible to get it second time around - I thought it was just less of a risk?


----------



## anna1986

my 36 week bump (i look n feel like a whale)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1305952004106.492339.756964105&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5952004106.492339.756964105&type=3&permPage=1
ps if anyones off our thread is on fb feel free to add me x


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely bump Anna, mine is about the same size albeit pretty shiny now because of the fluid. I've added you on fb and sent a message so you know it's me :)

There's a lovely pic of my bump on there that DH took the other evening lol!!


----------



## Kte

Lovely bump Anna (i've sent you a friend request. My pic is a weird looking drawing that my daughter did!) Hopefully not much more growing to be done now :flower: 

Yeah, I think after looking there is a slight risk, which is something like 1-2% sooo I guess although there is a risk they didn't think it would be because it's low. Still don't get why that isn't mentioned at my MW appointments, I get asked what are the symptoms every time I go, it's like a test :dohh: But I had a nap and still felt like poop so they kindly let me go in still. I have to say, they were really nice to me and didn't treat me like a time waster (there was one girl on the end of the phone when I was there and she was told to stop watching too much one born every minute!) So they monitored baby and after getting me to wake them up with a cold drink they were happy with the heart beat - it was awesome to hear and the first time we have heard it at all in this pregnancy! They did my blood pressure (and were shocked the GP never did it). I had some glucose in my urine but after a blood test, coming back at 5.something, 7 I think, they were happy to let us go. So I guess I do just have a virus but I am so glad they checked. :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

glad all turned out ok kte!
got your friend request :)

im thinking i may ring up tomorow morning as im still not happy about babies movements. dont get me wrong he is moving but not that much. im sure im over reacting though.

Oh am currently watching OBEM and its now scareing me!


----------



## baby_maybe

Forgot to say earlier, I can't remember if I've mentioned in this thread what the little mans name will be, but we haven't told anyone irl, so if I do have you on fb please don't mention it on there it's a surprise :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Don't let obem scare you hun, it's difficult for them to show anything but the dramatic parts as they have to get so much in, I did feel sorry for the section lady who freaked out while she was getting her spinal though the poor love.

Defo get checked out if you're worried, I'm sure your little man is fine but it always nice to get the reassurance :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe said:


> Don't let obem scare you hun, it's difficult for them to show anything but the dramatic parts as they have to get so much in, I did feel sorry for the section lady who freaked out while she was getting her spinal though the poor love.
> 
> Defo get checked out if you're worried, I'm sure your little man is fine but it always nice to get the reassurance :hugs:

its the section part thats scares me the normal births are fine as i think that bits amazing but as im having a section seeing them chopping at her scared me! i really wanna see this birth as i had to have a general with my 1st and didnt see her til she was 6/7hrs old.
i will see how little mans movements go now overnight n might ring my mum tomorow to watch sophie while i get little man checked on. i just want him here now! after doctors telling me i was going to have him ealry like my daughter im getting very impatient lol


----------



## anna1986

ps. what are you calling your little man?


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh so maybe I didn't post in here and it was just my journal! He is going to be called Ruben :)

I can understand why the section bit worries you, but it's uncommon for anything to happen in a planned section. You'll be well looked after. I know how you feel with being impatient, my dd2 was the longest I'd ever been pg at 32 weeks and then I went on to have 40+6 and 41+3! That first time going to term was a killer! lol This time I thinki getting impatient because the consultant told me he thought I would go a bit early because of the fluid, but nothing's happening yet, so I think I might be in for another overdue baby unless I can get him to induce me near my due date or the way he's laying ends up with me needing a planned section. We'll have to see, either way I'd like him out soon please :haha:


----------



## rose.

They always pick the most dramatic ones on obem! Or the ones with the most annoying partners! I love it though :)


----------



## anna1986

Love the name baby maybe :)
Hopefully our little men wont make us wait to much longer!


----------



## Stelly

Im glad you went in and got checked out Kte... pre-e can get out of hand fast, I cant believe your GP didnt check your BP!!

As a word.of warning to the other moms... seriously dont mess around with pre eclampsia symptoms.. all I had for symptoms was I swelled up one morning and my head felt like I had been hanging upside down, my mom convinced me to.check my BP on her home monitor and check.in with my doc.. my BP went from 114/65 to 170/95 in an hour. By the time I made it to the hospital it was in the 210/110 range and my placenta was seperating. 4 hours from my initial higher BP I had my son via emcs under general anesthesia. Dont ever feel silly for going and getting checked out- its far better safe than sorry. If it wasnt for my mom pushing me- my son and I both wouldnt have made it.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - how's your headache? Hope it's better. Can't believe the doc was so dismissive! I'd be mad too. I'm glad you were able to go back and get more testing done. A peace of mind is priceless!

*Baby_maybe* - I want to see your belly pic! Share the link :flower: How was your first stitch free day? Uneventful I hope!

*Stelly* - you're right in that we shouldn't take anything lightly as it can get worse quickly! Glad you listened to ur mum! Any more pics of Sol? Love looking at babies :baby: How are you getting along?

AFM, got checked out today and sat through another NST. The regular contractions were gone! :yipee: and I only had a couple during the 15 min strip. The baby handled them fine and was moving nicely and had very nice fluctuations in heart rate. So everything looks great! :happydance: He still wants me to take it easy and remain on modified bed rest until 37 weeks next Thursday. Basically stay home, no house work, no prolonged walking or standing, sit or lie as much as possible, and only go to important previously scheduled stuff like prenatal classes. I guess that's not TOO bad! Tho I hate sitting around...we also did a quick u/s to check for breech and she's head down burrowed deep in my pelvis :yipee: So that is awesome :happydance: He took a swab for strep so we'll see if that's an issue - hope not as I'd prefer not to be on continuous IV. I'm feeling mostly fine this evening except for those lovely lightning bolts down below :cry: She's sitting so low so I bet she's on some nerves or head butting my cervix! Quite painful but at least it's not a continuous pain!! Anyone else having these?


----------



## iprettii

Hey ladies, 

Tomorrow I'm going out with my daughter (2 yrs old) my sister and my mother because I am missing a world of things for my daughter on the way.

I STILL haven't packed my hospital bag and although this really means nothing but I felt so much pressure today that I realized it need to get my things together.

I'm buying Pads for myself (for my hospital bag)*
4 boxes of pampers (2 newborn 2 sized 1) *
bottles *
some newborn sized outfits *
Pacifiers*
Coming home outfit (I will get that on saturday)*
sleepers *
burb cloths*

All I'm really packing in my baby hospital bag is 2 outfits (although I didn't need any with my daughter, 3 pampers (again I didn't need any with my daughter, but better safe than sorry) pacifier, burb cloth and receiving blanket.

In my bag I will have my 

iPad
charger (which also works for my phone) 
breath mints (because I was in labor 26 hours and was unable to brush my teeth)
going home outfit 
Pajamas for hubby*
Pajamas for myself
toothbrushes (hubby and myself)
toothpaste
snacks

Last time I packed a whole of things and didn't use half of the items so this time I'm packing things I needed and actually used.


Hope you all are enjoying these last few weeks of pregnancy. I am looking forward for this to be over with. I find out on Monday whether or not my gall bladder needs to be removed and if so they're saying it can be done right after I give birth so that I can have just one recovery time.


----------



## anna1986

mrschezek - thats great news

ipretti - have fun shopping :)


----------



## Stelly

I can never get photos to post from my phone on this site! no computer since im in the NICU, but Ill try to figure somethin out...


----------



## Kte

*Stelly*: So glad you said that it went up fast (not glad that it did do that to you but so pleased that you are both okay now x) but I was told that because it was fine at my last MW appointment 2 weeks ago it couldn't have really gone up that much, which I found really odd. Just goes to show, anything that is not the normal no matter how silly we feel, it's important to get checked out. 

*Anna*: Hope you can get checked out again. Must be hard going over, I have in my head I will be overdue so if I come early I don't think I'll be prepared mentally! Hopefully all will be fine, I tend to stay away from OBEM, now may be a good time not to watch until your little man in here - these bubs put us through enough stresses let alone watching something to freak us out! When I was in yesterday there was a girl / young woman in early labour and poor lass was only 4cm, she had been in over night and sent home again but had returned, she was in a bit of pain and kept moaning, that really freaked me out thinking it's going to be me again soon! Kinda weird to think she has most likely had her little girl by now! I'm sure all will be fine with your planned c-sec, hopefully you won't be out of it, although I know they put a screen in the way so you don't see. There are usually enough people around you to distract you, I remember having one anesatist talking to me pretty much the whole time, think its part of the job to keep a check on you, so you won't have too much time to dwell :flower:

*MrsChezek*: Thats great news :thumbup: Glad that the rest is working :flower: Sorry, no clue on the pains front, I think like their sister baby is staying higher up but still we are 33 weeks so a bit of time yet. Hope these ones goes so you manage to be pain free for a while before labour really begins :flower: The head is still there but not as bad, I have had to go back and forth to write this post. OH is off today so it looking after our daughter, as best he can considering I am at home so she always heads to me!

*ipretti*: Enjoy the shop. Er yeah after yesterdays panic we thought we have put off packing bags for long enough. Hope you get a good answer about what is happening with your gall bladder :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Excellent news mrs c :) Nothing happening here apart from the usual BH I've been getting for weeks. I'll try to put my pic up in a minute, it's not pretty though! :haha:

Have fun with your shopping trip ipretii, I've not packed a load in my bags either, just enough to last us a couple of nights. DH will have to be back and forth from home if I stay any longer anyway so he can always pick up more supplies if needed.

AFM - DH and I dtd for the first time since we got our bfp last night :happydance: All I can say is I'd forgotten how mobile you need to be, I felt like an upside down turtle trying to move about :rofl:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok here goes, hope this works :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/caa309af178cfc0ebdc8c1140f8a7df7.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

As I said, not pretty! I'm in my pj bottoms and a stretchy top that still fits over the huge bumpiness :haha:

Oh and it makes my stretch marks look awful even though they're all old ones from two pregnancies ago, haven't got any more since!


----------



## Lou1234

Glad everyone seems to be doing well at the moment. 

Anna - hope your little boy is more active for you today.

kte - hope you are feeling better today. I am so shocked your GP didn't check your blood pressure as soon as your appointment started.

I know I've probably missed off loads of other people/things that have been mentioned.

This weekend I'm going to pack my hospital bag. Figure it is about time! Got the clothes sorted for the baby in a small case but need to sort myself out! I went to Primark yesterday morning for a cheap night dress with buttons to labour in then it can just be thrown.

Had work drinks yesterday and they were all so generous! I got a colourful pram blanket, clothes, a Sophie the Giraffe and a voucher for Next! Tomorrow we have part 2 of our antenatal class at the hospital.

I'm 37 weeks today! My bump photo from today. Edited to add my ticker is a Watermelon now!
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stelly

Kte- that seems so crazy to me that they tell you it cant change that much in 2 weeks- tahts just ridiculous. My whole pregnancy my BP was around the 110/60 range till the day it all went whack and I delivered.


----------



## boxxey

these are taking today almost 34 weeks and cant wait till this is over


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is ok, loving the bump photos!

It was my last day at work today, it was a little bit strange. I had some lovely flowers and one of the ladies knitted the baby some rabbit booties they are gorgeous! xx


----------



## Kellycool

Been keeping an eye on here but so busy with everything. Looks like I'm being induced next week:-(
I'll be 37 weeks but obstetric cholestasis is causing a bit of havoc with my bloods and babba safer out than in. As much as I'm over being itchy and feeling like shite I really wanted to bake him/her a bit longer.
Oh well:/


----------



## iprettii

hi ladies, today i've been feeling (sorry for my explanation it's the best I can do) but I've been feeling like a sore, slight burning sensation? maybe a tightening feeling on the middle towards the right of my bump. I was out and about today and felt it then a few moments ago I went downstairs to get something to eat and felt it again.

I've never felt that with my last pregnancy so this feeling is new too me. could it be braxton hicks? has anyone ever felt this before?


----------



## MrsChezek

Quick post to share my 36 week pic - stealing DH's computer as I can't attach files on my iPhone or iPad and I dropped/broke my laptop a week ago (baby brain is getting expensive!!!). My work computer is upstairs and I'm not supposed to do stairs :dohh:

Anyway, here it is...pardon the grimace and prancy pose but I was having a hard time getting the damn phone to focus and this is pic attempt 5 so the frustration is showing a bit :haha:
 



Attached Files:







36weeks.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## skeet9924

seeing all of these bump pics made me want to post one...i think i either look smaller or like it dropped??
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 6.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## heaveneats

skeet9924 said:


> seeing all of these bump pics made me want to post one...i think i either look smaller or like it dropped??

you definitely dropped! people at work said i have to but i cant notice a difference and havent been taking pictures:dohh:


----------



## Kte

*Stelly*: Thanks, I thought it was a bit of a daft thing to be said, even with my limited medical knowledge I knew it was very odd for them to say! :flower:

*Kelly*: Sorry to hear that your going to have to have your little man earlier that wanted / expected :hugs:

*Skeet:* Yup you look to have dropped! 

*ipritti*: Sorry no clue but hope you feeling better soon :flower:

*MrsChezek*: Nice bump pic too, even with the frustration! I end up doing loads in the mirror too and deleting most of them :flower: I hate how limited ipads are for uploading pics, you'd think they would be easy! 

As for me, I'm feeling slightly better, only slightly but it's an improvement! Have to go to the shop to get milk and cat food and that will about do me in! Hopefully I can drag my cat back in, he was attempting to be sick and I usually throw them in the kitchen as it's moppable but decided to chuck him outside to be sick as I just couldn't face the clean up today. Then as he ran off I realised the stupid thing has eaten some plastic string that was attached to one of Chloe's hellium ballons. Just hope he gets it all up as I can't afford that vet bill!! Bloomin' stupid cat!!


----------



## rose.

iprettii said:


> hi ladies, today i've been feeling (sorry for my explanation it's the best I can do) but I've been feeling like a sore, slight burning sensation? maybe a tightening feeling on the middle towards the right of my bump. I was out and about today and felt it then a few moments ago I went downstairs to get something to eat and felt it again.
> 
> I've never felt that with my last pregnancy so this feeling is new too me. could it be braxton hicks? has anyone ever felt this before?

Sounds possibly like round ligament pain? I got it the most when my bump started growing but I still get it occasionally now, if I move too quickly. It feels muscular and is a sharp pain around the bottom of my bump on one side, if I move suddenly. If its not this then I'm not sure sorry!!


----------



## sharnw

Cute bumps ladies :)

Hope everyone is feel well again :flower:

My Bump has gotten smaller and hanging really low. Feeling fine, except for the continuous feeling of always wanting to go do the no.2 (toilet business) lol, but nothing comes out :blush:


----------



## rose.

I've still got the same problem Sharn!! Toilet time has become a bit less painful but I feel like I need to go constantly. Must be the pressure of our little ones. I am not sure if my bump may have dropped... Also getting less movement from my little man. He is still moving but the movements are a lot lighter. Hope this is not a sign that he's already on his way! It also took me a bit longer than normal to find him on the Doppler - ended up finding a hb in a different place. So I think he's definitely shifted! Not too worried at the moment as his hb is still good and I am still feeling movements. I've got 3 weeks left at work, and after that he is welcome to come at any time but not quite yet ;)


----------



## baby_maybe

For those of you with iPads/iPhones wanting to upload pics to here etc, you can do it using the app from photobucket. Just save whichever pic it is that you want in there and copy the img code that it gives you into your post, easy :) I've got an iPad and do it that way all the time.

AFM - I keep cramping and getting excited that he's coming only for it all to go off again :dohh: I've got a feeling this is how it will be for he next few weeks, can't see him arriving any time soon, I think he's just teasing me!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I'm glad you noticed I dropped!! I feel like have but people at work keep saying that i havent.

Sharn- I'm getting the same feeling!! I've actually been able to go a little bit the past few days and its been a nice break for me since I've been constipated the entire pregnancy. Sometimes though its just a false alarm!! 

rose- i hope your lo stays in long enough for you to finish work!! I got a doctors note to finish as of this friday..I was sick of doing my hour commute in yucky weather!! I still would like the lo to stay put a few more weeks..I have a lot of stuff around the house I want to do still!

baby- thanks for the tip!! I had photobucket and deleted it ..i just didnt understand how to use it....might have to try again :)


----------



## anna1986

Been losing bits of my plug all day each time i go to the toilet theres a little when i wipe. And im now havin some pain. Is more constant rather than comin and going so hopefully its nothing!


----------



## Kellycool

Hello lovelies
Hope I all had a fab weekend
It was my surprise shower yesterday, got so spoilt!!!
Wonder if any babies will be born this week as a few of us will officially reach full term I think?


----------



## Kellycool

Not sure if this works but 36 week bump
https://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af29/Kidgeke/957007AA-1FE2-4166-8D62-BC13916F6116-1466-000000C3B3C502A0.jpg

Xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

*Skeet* - you definitely dropped! I hope to upload and put together my last 3 belly profiles tomorrow or Tuesday to see if there's a noticeable change in my belly. So cool to see! Thx for sharing :kiss:

*Kte* - glad ur feeling better! Hope ur cat is ok :flower: 

*Baby_maybe* - thx for the photobucket tip! I've used it to upload larger files here on my desktop but didn't think to look for a app!


So anyone else suffering from lightning bolts in their hoo ha?? Every night starting at about 8pm it starts and continues for 3-4 hours. It's SO painful! Shifting positions doesn't help much either...sometimes it makes my leg go momentarily numb too. The pains change from inner thighs, to hip flexors, to down outside of my leg or down my buttocks. My understanding is that's its because she's sitting super low in my pelvis. She tends to be quite active then too with a lot of kicking at my ribs too...it's the only time I ever wish for this pregnancy to be over :cry: Any advice??


----------



## MrsChezek

Oops missed the last page of posts!
Glad you had a nice shower *Kelly*! Great belly pic!

*Anna* - what would happen if you go into labor before your scheduled c sec? They just move it up? I'm hoping my LO holds out for 4 more days! Then I don't mind her coming...though 38 weeks would be nicer! FX for you :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

Hi Anna, Keep us posted, maybe you'll be ready before your c section date.


Hello ladies! 
Just a quick update, walking UP the stairs is painful.. well not painful but it's very uncomfortable, I feel like my lady bits will fall out from all the pressure while going up the stairs.
My baby bag is all packed up and ready, but my things are...... lol they're not packed yet, not fully, I just need to pack something comfy to go home in.
I don't think i've dropped yet and I can't believe I have 3 weeks to go.


----------



## anna1986

MrsChezek said:


> *Anna* - what would happen if you go into labor before your scheduled c sec? They just move it up? I'm hoping my LO holds out for 4 more days! Then I don't mind her coming...though 38 weeks would be nicer! FX for you :hugs:

they said if i went in in labour id be given a choice of an emergency section although a calm one or to go for a breech natural delivery.

well have been having stomach ache n cramps off n on all night. still in quite a bit of pain this morning and baby is quiet so think i may ring the labour ward in a bit see what they say. im sure all is ok though n ill just end up lookin silly again!


----------



## paula181

My 36+5 bump!

Excuse the mess I am having a bad day, as you can tell with all the clothes behind me and what I'm wearing! I'm a little fed up everything is making me look mahossive.
I just being a nark haha

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## paula181

I would ring the labour ward too, maybe your in the stages of labour! As you said you never went to your due date with your DD?

God luck Hun

Xx


----------



## Lou1234

Anna ring the labour ward and speak to them about it. Always better to just call and see what they say.

Paula I have those mornings as well. Not a lot feels right and in my case I just want to stamp my feet and cry! Some of the tops I was wearing a few weeks ago now don't fully cover bump so don't wear those anymore.

I have a core wardrobe now of about 3-4 tops that fit fine and they get matched with jeans or black trousers! Once I'm off work next week I'll probably just live in leggings and a t-shirt when I'm at home!


----------



## baby_maybe

I seem to be niggly all night every night at the moment, but once I get up in the morning it disappears :shrug: I think he's just teasing me, although I am going to whine at the consultant on weds! I still don't think he's in the right position yet either though, maybe I'll get a quick presentation scan while I'm there to check!

I'm term today :happydance: although unless the consultant decides to intervene I can see me still being here in 3 weeks time and more!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for full term *baby_maybe*! Congrats :happydance:

*iPretti* - just sounds like you've dropped. I'm a first timer but the books say that you'll feel like a bowling ball is between your legs and like baby is about to fall out!


----------



## paula181

I've just meet my Health Visitor and she's lovely. She gave me loads of advice and leaflets for breastfeeding and baby groups in my area!

Eeek it's kind of a scary and happy moment knowing that it won't be long till my little fella is here :dance:

Xx


----------



## heaveneats

i'm 36 weeks today woo!

i'm jealous of all you 37 weekers, i would love to be term now! i've woke up with cramping today, i think i squished her during the night now shes unhappy in there. I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow, just wondering if there is anything different they will do?- it usually consists of them weighing me, then he comes in to talk to me, then i listen to heartbeat, if all is good he says 'ANy questions?' then i'm on my way home


----------



## Lou1234

I don't know if the appointment will be different for you Heaveneats with us being in different countries but my 36 week appointment was no different to my others.

Urine and blood pressure checked. Heartbeat listened to and she felt to see how engaged baby is. I did have blood taken but that is because I was showing as having low iron and high red platelets from my last blood test. I'm hoping tomorrow she doesn't take more blood from me but now I'm on iron tablets she might want to get my levels checked again. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I have my 36 week appt this week, and I know here they start to do cervix checks at 36 weeks, and will also do a swab to test for strep b.


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Went to hosp n got checked babys ok had a scan to check blood flow etc n all was fine hes just being lazy! 
The scan was fab they said hes def still a boy n he has hair lol you could see the fuzziness of it on the screen :) oh n hes growin well etc


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad to hear everything's ok with your little man Anna :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Mrs. AJ said:


> I have my 36 week appt this week, and I know here they start to do cervix checks at 36 weeks, and will also do a swab to test for strep b.

Really? My doc doesn't do cervix checks cause he doesn't want to risk introducing bacteria...I did have the strep b swab though - found out today it came back negative so yay! :happydance: Good luck at your appt!


----------



## MrsChezek

Glad to hear everything went well with you *anna*! Yay for hair too :yipee:


My NST today went great...some contractions but not that regular so since I'm 3 days from term now, the concern is low. Bed rest is almost done! Baby was happy with a nice heart rate fluctuations so I guess the antibiotic helped. Talked a bit about her sitting so low and all these contractions and lighting bolt pains (which by the way he said is from her pushing on my pubic symphysis), and he said that based on his experiential evidence, he wouldn't be surprised if she came before EDD but that there's no medical evidence supporting this as it's not predictable. I have my heart set on her coming week 38 [which will probably be broken but hey, a girl can wish!]. I'm just glad all is well...


----------



## sharnw

Happy term ladies x


----------



## Kte

Sorry ladies, just reading and running tonight but hope your all well now :flower: xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I think the cervix checks are pretty pointless anyway, so I may just ask to skip it...though they are standard procedure at my Dr office.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah I've put on my birth plan to keep them to a minimum. I think I'd find it stressful if someone was measuring my progress plus they are super uncomfortable!!! I understand they have to do one initially to see where I'm at as a starting point and then again when I start to feel the need to push, but otherwise, stay away from my cervix! :haha:

SO I've started packing my hospital bag, what are you all bringing?? I'll share my compiled list once it's done :kiss: Do I need diaper cream? How about nipple cream? And nursing pads?


----------



## Stelly

At my hospital they provided diapers, cream, wipes, breast pads, nipple cream, a breast pump ( if you need one..my guy was early so i had to pump) maternity pads & and those disposable kinda mesh like underwear ( i highly recommend using those- they look awful But are so comfy)... they also provided a razor, shampoo/soap, toothbrush and toothpaste..

Just from when I was in, I suggest comfy pants or shorts, I wore a strechy tanktop too (helps with pumping plus super easy to whip a boob out to breastfeed. Extra hairties for those with long hair, comb. camera. phone & charger. i brought my body pillow (best thing i brought! lol) and a book. one extra set of clean clothes for going home.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Like stelly said, the hospital provides a lot! I'm bringing my own toiletries only because I prefer to use them. Change of clothes for me and Dh, going home outfit for baby, my own pillow, phone, camera, iPod....and that's about it! And don't forget the carseat!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

And yes, those mesh undies are the best!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm not entirely sure what all our hospital provides, but assume toiletries are one of those. However, I'm bringing my own (much like I do to hotels) because I like them better!


----------



## rmsh1

My hospital provides nappies and maternity pads but that is all. You have to bring all your own toiletries, and breast pads etc. I am taking nipple cream and nappy rash cream with me too. Then it is just comfy clothes, underwear and tops/bras suitable for breast feeding. Clothes for baby to go home in (hospital provides basic clothes for while in hospital but you can use your own if you wish, just might save on washing to use theirs!) :)

Oh and our midwife at antenatal classes made some good suggestions of a bucket and flannel, so OH can place hot/warm wet flannels on my lower back during contractions, and apparently tennis balls are fantastic for lower back massages, so I am taking those :)


----------



## anna1986

my hospital provides nothing so i need to take everything my hospital bag looks like i going away on holiday lol think ive packed n unpacked it numerous times now. 

got a busy day today my daughter has a speech assessment this morning then i need to go into town. then have my 36 week midwife appointment today fingers crossed all goes smoothly. luckily hubby is having my daughter as at the last couple of appointments shes been a complete nightmate. the one before last whilst the midwife was listening to baby she decided to climb on the desk and scribble on my notes then at the last midwife appt whilst the midwife was listening to baby she found out she could undo the door and kept running off. very stressful!!!!! but looking bk you have to laugh. shes a nightmare at times lol


----------



## rose.

My hospital doesn't provide anything either, as far as I know. So I've packed everything and then if they do end up providing anything I will just use mine/theirs whatever's easier at the time. I need to go and buy a cheap nightie and dressing gown for the birth itself, and also some nursing bras. Other than that I think I'm pretty much set! Got everything ready in Alfie's bag now :)


----------



## anna1986

thought it'd be nice (if you wanted to) to share what we've choosen to bring baby home in

heres williams coming home outfit


----------



## baby_maybe

In the UK we don't get anything provided, but we obviously get free healthcare so swings and roundabouts!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Love that Anna, I've got baby's going home outfit packed but if I remember when I get home I'll post a pic of it :)


----------



## paula181

Aww that's a super cute outfit Anna. Il have to get Alfie's and post a pic too

Xx


----------



## Lou1234

baby_maybe said:


> In the UK we don't get anything provided, but we obviously get free healthcare so swings and roundabouts!!

Another area where different areas are different. According to the midwife on Sat my hospital isn't part of the 'baby-friendly initiative' (doesn't mean they dislike babies though!) which means they still provide things. She didn't list the stuff but one of the big things is they have forumula if breast feeding doesn't work for you.

I'm personally going to take my own things though so I know I have them.

I'm off work today as have my 38 week midwife appointment today. My main plans have changed so today I will finally pack my hospital bag!


----------



## Lou1234

Glad all was ok with your little one Anna. Love the outfit! I'll try and take a photo of mine later.


----------



## paula181

Oh gosh I'm really slacking this time around, I haven't even started buying things for my bag yet or started packing it :wacko: 
I really need to get my finger out and get things sorted as he won't wait around :haha:

Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Lou1234 said:


> baby_maybe said:
> 
> 
> In the UK we don't get anything provided, but we obviously get free healthcare so swings and roundabouts!!
> 
> Another area where different areas are different. According to the midwife on Sat my hospital isn't part of the 'baby-friendly initiative' (doesn't mean they dislike babies though!) which means they still provide things. She didn't list the stuff but one of the big things is they have forumula if breast feeding doesn't work for you.
> 
> I'm personally going to take my own things though so I know I have them.
> 
> I'm off work today as have my 38 week midwife appointment today. My main plans have changed so today I will finally pack my hospital bag!Click to expand...

I think our hospital has formula if you need it and they do put a couple of nappies in the crib in case you've come in un-prepared, but they do expect you to provide your own as soon as possible.


----------



## paula181

I have just had my midwife appointment and the little fella has turned and is now breech :cry:
I have to go the hospital in the morning to confirm and talk about options. Whether they try and move him around or I have a c-section!!
I can't believe it he's been head down for so long and he decides to turn now! I felt a huge movement the other day but didn't realise what he had done! Little monster :haha:

Xx


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> I have just had my midwife appointment and the little fella has turned and is now breech :cry:
> I have to go the hospital in the morning to confirm and talk about options. Whether they try and move him around or I have a c-section!!
> I can't believe it he's been head down for so long and he decides to turn now! I felt a huge movement the other day but didn't realise what he had done! Little monster :haha:
> 
> Xx

aw what a monkey. he still has plenty of time to turn again. 
what is your thoughts on having him turned??


----------



## anna1986

so just got back from my midwife appointment - god she is soooo useless.
She was pretty much arguing the fact that hes breech despite me havin had 2 scans now to confirm this. last one was yesterday. 
little man is still not moving much at all n she wanted to send me up the hospital again. thing is i have a 22 month old n i cant just drop everything n keep going to n from the hospital. its so frustrating now and i just wish he would come soon.


----------



## paula181

I'm not too keen on the ecv to be fair it looks horrible for the baby! 
My midwife said because he is on the big side that (measuring a week +) ahead the chances of him being moved are slim but could still happen. She has given me some exercise to try and move him.
Aww Anna sorry you had a bad midwife appointment, is your little one breech too?

Xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love the going home outfit, I'll try to post mine later.

Paula, have you checked out spinningbabies.com? It has techniques to try to get baby to turn. :hugs:

Sorry your midwife is so useless Anna :hugs: my last pregnancy I had drs arguing about whether lo was breech all the way up until I was in labor - even after they did a scan! :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry your lo is breech Paula :hugs: My little man has been all over the place recently, he's never in the same place when I go for appointments, but that is due to the fluid and he's not especially big either so has literally loads of room to keep moving :dohh: I don't think he's been breech for a while, but he definitely is laying to one side or sometimes straight across. I've got another consultant appointment tomorrow so we'll see where he is again hopefully, but he did cautiously mention a section last time I was there so we'll see. I'm starting to think I'd be better off with one now, as I'm getting anxious about being in labour or my waters going and him getting stuck the wrong way :(


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> I'm not too keen on the ecv to be fair it looks horrible for the baby!
> My midwife said because he is on the big side that (measuring a week +) ahead the chances of him are slim but could still happen. She has given me some exercise to try and move him.
> Aww Anna sorry you had a bad midwife appointment, is your little one breech too?
> 
> Xx

yeah my lo is breech too has been since about 30 weeks. although the idwives are arguing that but because my 1st daughter was breech to i could tell.
i looked at the ecv with my daughter and decided against it. 
i had an emergency section with my daughter and the recovery was fine for me which is why i have choosen an elective this time around (choose before i knew he was breech)!
i was given the option of a natural breech delivery so that maybe worth discussing if you dont fancy a section.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here is a pic of Allison's going home outfit :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







goinghome.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## anna1986

Thats soooo cute mrs aj x


----------



## sportysgirl

Loving the going home outfits girls!

Anna your midwife sounds like a right wet lettuce :dohh:
Not much help to you at all!


----------



## katyblot

Kellycool said:


> Been keeping an eye on here but so busy with everything. Looks like I'm being induced next week:-(
> I'll be 37 weeks but obstetric cholestasis is causing a bit of havoc with my bloods and babba safer out than in. As much as I'm over being itchy and feeling like shite I really wanted to bake him/her a bit longer.
> Oh well:/

Good luck with induction!


----------



## katyblot

Hope everyone whose been having a rough time lately, is doing better? 

Well my dd is now over the chicken pox thank goodness, luckily it didn't bother her too much. Only really had 2 sleepless nights, tried to think of them as preparation for baby coming, and night time feeds, forgot how much I dislike them! 

Hav now got a horrible cough myself, hope it goes quite quickly.
As I'll b 37 weeks tmrw! (Had edd date changed by 2 days at my 12 week scan and haven't changed my ticker!) But that cud also mean another 5 weeks of being preg, if this one is anything like my daughter!


----------



## sharnw

*Anna* sorry about your MW woke up on the wrong side of the bed 
:flower:

*Paula* hope your little bouncy baby, flips back around :hugs: 

*Super cute coming home outsfits ladies* :kiss: 

*baby_maybe* GL with your consultant tomorrow x

*katyblot* hope your cough goes away soon :hugs:

AFM My MW appoint went well yesterday, she said I can start drinking raspberry leaf tea.
Also advised to start leaning forward and rock side to side when ever I get the chance because LO is comfortable in my back and she needs to come to the front hhmmm lol.


----------



## baby_maybe

I started on the raspberry leaf (capsules rather than actual tea though) after I had my stitch removed last week. I'm not sure it starts labour, but it does help to tone your uterus muscles and I'm convinced that the reason my last two labours have been short is because I've gotten the raspberry leaf in for a few weeks before hand :)


----------



## sharnw

Ooohh I hope it helps then :) :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow! The thread's been active the last 24 hours :flower:

*anna* - I can't imagine going to my appointments with a toddler! I didn't even think of that&#8230;must be hard to focus but you're right, it's something to look back on and laugh :flower: And I LOVE William's coming home outfit! 

*lou* - yeah my hospital is baby friendly certified as well, one of the VERY few in the US&#8230;so I feel lucky in that sense as I really want to breastfeed and that's rare in this country. So I'm glad I won't be having formula pushed on me!

*paula* - yeah I was feeling behind schedule but once I was put on bed rest cause of signs of preterm labor it got my toosh in gear! I feel much better at least having a list of what I need and some of it on hand already. Oh no! Just read about ur little monkey flipping :nope: I'm sorry sweetie&#8230;but if he just turned, there is hope that he'll flip back! Check out spinningbabies.com for some options! (as *Mrs AJ* suggested)

*mrs AJ* - super cute outfit! Love the little bows on the pockets :happydance:

*Katyblot* - glad your dd has made through the chicken pox. I hope your cough doesn't turn into anything! :hugs:

*sharn* - yay for a good midwife appt! I had started raspberry leaf tea at 34 weeks but then stopped it last monday when I was told I was having too many contractions - I'm sure it has nothing to do with them but I figured I should be overly cautious and stop everything&#8230;I plan to restart on thursday when I'm full term again. I want a strong uterus too! Especially after *baby_maybe*'s thumbs up :kiss:


Soooo I'm still doing ok. Still having irregular contractions (perhaps they're a little stronger today) and lots of discomfort in my cervix. I get those sharp needle pains so I guess it's effacing or dilating or ripening or whatever. I've had the sharp shooting nerve pain each day from about 8/9pm until midnight or so but it's a bit off and on today&#8230;had them earlier in the day but this evening it's been quiet so far :wacko: My best friend went into labor at 1am this morning so she's close to 21 hours at this point. Haven't heard from her since 9am this morning so I hope all is well. She's doing a VBAC and I've got everything crossed for her as I know she really wants to deliver vaginally this time. Can't wait to hear how it all goes for her! I'll try to photograph and share my coming home outfit tomorrow...


----------



## Lou1234

MrsChezek that is really interesting about breastfeeding being rare where you are.

Sorry for TMI but I had a reduction about 12 years ago and that means there is a very high chance I can't breast feed. Breast feeding is really pushed here and although my head is in an ok place about me probably not being able to my husband is struggling. It gets his back up when we go to classes and they are so negative about forumla feeding. He is worried I'm going to feel awful if I can't breast feed.

I had my 38 week midwife appointment yesterday. No blood taken (yay!) and my blood pressure has gone back up to a normal level which is good. She thinks baby is back to back though. But then she said his/her bottom was at the front so I'm not sure how that works! Maybe baby is more sideways then completely back to back. Next appointment in two weeks.

My last day at work was originally Friday but I think I'm going to make it tomorrow and enjoy just being at home on Friday!


----------



## paula181

I have just got back from the hospital and lo and behold the baby is head down. Why do midwife's put us through this kind of worry!! :grr:
It was lovely seeing him though, and seeing him breathing etc. He is measuring big :shock:
I do have to be monitored though as my blood pressure has gone/going up, so its weekly visits for me from now on!

Hope you are all well!!

xx


----------



## paula181

Oh and I am 'FULL TERM' today!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

xx


----------



## rose.

Great news Paula, glad he's the right way up after all :)


----------



## anna1986

thats great news paula :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Lou* - yeah in the US only a handful of women breastfeed past 3 months and only 75% try it at all! Most hospitals don't support it&#8230;they're not against it but they don't teach the moms anything or encourage them to do so. It's sad really :(

*paula* - that is GREAT news! I'm glad your midwife is crap and was wrong :happydance: :haha: Congrats on full term!


My best friend gave birth last night to a 7lb little girl via VBAC&#8230;so proud of her! At the same time I'm thinking "bi!c#" I want a little baby and be done already too!!! :haha: I have a feeling mine won't be any smaller than 8lbs but we'll see&#8230;anyway, just kidding of course&#8230;I'm super happy for her and love her tons. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Paula, so glad baby is head down!

Congrats to all the full term ladies - one more week for me!

I had no idea breastfeeding was so uncommon in the US. My hospital has lactation consultants on hand 24/7 and everyone was very supportive. it seems like thats a growing trend, but maybe im wrong? I do think providing moms with as much knowlege and support for breastfeeding is very important. At the same time, Im not going to judge anyone who is unable to 
or chooses not to breastfeed, it is a very personal choices- there are lots of reason a family may decide against it, and I feel like it's none of my business.


----------



## MrsChezek

Mrs. AJ said:


> Paula, so glad baby is head down!
> 
> Congrats to all the full term ladies - one more week for me!
> 
> I had no idea breastfeeding was so uncommon in the US. My hospital has lactation consultants on hand 24/7 and everyone was very supportive. it seems like thats a growing trend, but maybe im wrong? I do think providing moms with as much knowlege and support for breastfeeding is very important. At the same time, Im not going to judge anyone who is unable to
> or chooses not to breastfeed, it is a very personal choices- there are lots of reason a family may decide against it, and I feel like it's none of my business.

I totally agree! I think it is a very personal decision as well and am in no way judging anyone about their decision. What I am judgmental about is hospitals that don't support it! I think they should stay unbiased and support women with whatever decision they go with. I'm lucky cause my hospital is supportive as well but that is not the norm in the US. However, you are correct in that it is a growing trend to be more supportive of breastfeeding and to have lactation consultants on staff, etc. On the other hand, I also disagree with pushing breastfeeding onto women who aren't interested or making women who can't do it for whatever reason feel guilty about it. That's wrong too. The hospital should inform and educate but let the women make their own choices without judgement. One day maybe... :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Exactly! There is just so much judgment and guilt out there, and really the last thing moms need is more guilt! I think education and support are key, but guilt trupping moms who are unable or make the personal choice not to breastfeed gets us nowhere....ok, off my soapbox now!


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, sorry if I end up repeating what has been said, I'm reading and writing as I go along! Busses have taken forever to get us home, wasn't in until 7pm last night, it was eat and sleep and my work PC seems to kick me out of B&B at the mo :grr:

*MrsChezek*: Good idea to ask for limited cervix checks, don't see why they need to do so many! Nipple cream is a good idea to have just in case, and pads for the leaky times :thumbup: I wouldn't take diaper cream, although I'm not sure how they do it over there but in the UK they like you to bath baby before you leave (well in some hospitals) and they just want you to use water and cotton wool buds. I don't think there is a need to have diaper cream so early, Ive not heard anyone use it so early but I could be wrong :shrug: Yes to Stelly's suggestion of a pillow if you can - those hospital beds can be so uncomfy! It's 'funny' over there that FF is forced on you more whereas BF (I personally feel) can be forced on you over here - shame there is no happy medium! (what you and Mrs AJ said in a nutshell!)

My hospital won't provide much either, we will have to take everything. We get free food! I have not even started to pack, every time I start to think about I end up putting it off. Really need to get on with it now!! Althouh I'm thinking about possibly what I can have instead of a nightie as I hate them as it is, I had a tankini last time as I was in the birthing pool. I know at the time I just won't care what I am wearing and they cover up your modesty if need be (I had to walk down a corridoor to a delivery room from pool room) BUT I just have the things. Need to go shopping, don't have the time! Argh!

*Anna*: Hope the assessment went well for your daughter :flower: Oh dear, typical toddler I guess always running you ragged just when you need it the least! Chloe normally waits until half way through the appointment and then says "I need a wee!" :dohh: Cute coming home outfit :flower: Shame the MW was arguing with you, hate it when they think they know best sometimes, no not always, why can't you listen! :hugs:

*Lou1234*: Yeah when I had my daughter I was struggling to breastfeed her and the hospital did provide us with bottles but it was a nightmare, call a nurse and they took forever whilst baby was screaming with hunger. I'm going to take a starter pack along just in case so I have some if need be. I want to let baby BF initially so baby can have the foremilk but after that I'm pretty convinced I will FF like I did with my daughter so I will have them at the ready.

*Paula181*: Good news your little man is not breech. Sorry to hear about your BP but at least you are being monitored :flower:

*Katyblot*: Happy 37 weeks :flower: Glad your daughter is better and hope you are feeling better soon too :flower:

*Sharn*: I'm sure baby will move forwards / downwards. I guess there is no harm in the exercises though. Did you ask if you could have the tea now or did she just mention it?


----------



## sharnw

*Kte*: she mentioned it :)
She said start drinkin it after 34 weeks :)


----------



## skeet9924

what is this tea that you ladies are talking about?? And what does it do? 

I agree with the beeing unbiased about breast feeding..someone choose not to for personal reasons, some just have difficulty with it and others want to do it. I personally am going to attempt it, but if it doesnt work then I wont be heart broken either...as I know many people have difficulty with it. I'm very surprised though to hear that many hospitals in the US dont support it espeically since here in Canada it is very much supported and encouraged.


last day of work for me tomorrow ladies!!


----------



## sharnw

*Skeet*: I didnt know anything about this tea until my MW told me about it. "Raspberry leaf tea" It's supposed to strengthen the uterus?... 
I got mine from a health food store, I got it in lose leaf form and infuse it with 1 cup of hot water and drink it 2-3 times a day.


----------



## iprettii

I swear if I wasn't pregnant I'd feel like my period was on her way. It doesn't hurt or anything but always like the day before my period shows up, I have this weird feeling in my tummy and lower back which lets me know my period is coming.


----------



## sharnw

Happy term *iprettii* :)


----------



## iprettii

Thank you *SharnW*


Looks like that "period like" feeling was just gas LOL


----------



## Stelly

Have to do a quick update cause im so dang excited!!! Sol is getting discharged on Friday!!!! I finally get to take my precious baby boy home! :happydance: : happydance: :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

That's great news stelly, really pleased for you :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Thats excellent news Stelly! How exciting! xx


----------



## paula181

Aww that's great news Stelley :dance:

Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Stelly and Solomon!!! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Baby william was born at 8:15 this morning weighin 5lb12 after my water broke

Will update more asap


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, Congrats! Welcome to the world baby William!!! Hope Mama and baby are doing great!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huge congrats Anna!!!

Great news stelly!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Anna, hope you are both well. :kiss:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Anna :hugs:


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations Anna, welcome to the world William! 


And yay stelly - so happy soloman's coming home!


----------



## paula181

Wow congratulations Anna :dance:

Hope you and baby William are doing well :flower:

Xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Anna and Stelly!! :)


----------



## iprettii

Congrats Anna!!!!


So I was just told that my cervix is closed but very soft. Not what I wanted to hear as I am ready to get this over with.


----------



## heaveneats

congrats Anna!!!


iprettii, thats good news!!i wish my doctor would check my cervix but he has not i dunno if he ever will. I even did my own swab for strepB which was good i guess but i was hoping when the doc did it he'd check to see where i was


----------



## sharnw

Lovely news *Stelly*!! :yipee: :kiss:

Congrats *Anna*!! :kiss:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm getting a cervical check in two weeks time to see if I'm favourable for induction. Mainly due to this extra fluid and being soooo uncomfortable, my consultant has decided to take pity on me! lol if I'm not favourable I think he will let me opt for a section, but obviously I'm hoping to go into labour myself before that happens. Good news is baby looks lik he's head down, consultant seems to think he is so I'll go with that for now :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - I too read and write as I go along! I find myself erasing a lot as ppl have said something or it's no longer relevant. :dohh: Thanks for all your insider tips! :hugs: Sorry you had a rough 24 hours with buses and work yesterday!

*skeet* - congrats on your last day of work!

*sharn* - I got one pack of the raspberry leaf tea at 34 weeks and finished it and now cannot find it ANYWHERE!!!! I might have to order it online as I just don't have time to hunt down a health food store&#8230;can't believe it's so hard to find! You'd think they'd have loads of uterus strengthening tea lying around in stores :haha:

*iPretti* - I've been having some PMS symptoms too and my doc said it's par for the course at this point&#8230;kind of like BH is also&#8230;but maybe I am just having gas pains too! :shrug: LOL

*Stelly* - that's fantastic news!!!! I'm so happy for you and Sol :hugs: Hope the next 24 hours flies by for you :happydance:

*anna* - oh my gosh! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to hear the story and see pictures of William :hugs: Hope you're both doing well :happydance:

*baby_maybe* - great news on the heads down! I too hope to go into labor in a week's time&#8230;I need one more week to tie loose ends now that I'm off bed rest :happydance: But then I'll be ready!!!!!


Had another NST today and baby looked happy. Still contracting but not as regular as before so that's good I guess. No cervix checks at my doctor's either! But I'm ok with that, I don't want to risk infection so the less probing the better. DH and I were given "homework" :sex: so I guess it's lucky that today is Valentine's Day :winkwink: I'm a bit worried it will hurt! I just can't see how it will be a pleasant experience but I guess if it means kicking off the natural process of induction, I'll give it a whirl :flower: Hope everyone is well! yay for full term! :yipee:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to Anna on the arrival of William!!-'d congrats to Stelly for being able to take Solomon home!!! So happy for both of you :happydance:


----------



## Kte

*Stelly*: - Happy discharge day!! :flower:

*Skeet*: Hurray, so your officially on leave now?! 

*Anna*: Congratulations on the arrival of William :flower:

*MrsChezek*: Tanks, its been a week of it, wasn't in again until after 7, at least OH came to rescue us with the car. I just keep telling myself, 3 more weeks! Typical you will be off bed resd when your ready! 

*iPretti*: Dont you just hate the gas pains, like we need anything else to content with. You end up thinking 'uh-oh what's this?' then suddenly :blush: !! :haha: I know you getting frustrated and have been for a while :hugs: Did you hear back about your gall stones? :flower:


----------



## iprettii

*KTE* thanks for remembering about my gall stones. I saw a surgeon about them and it looks like my surgery date is March 28th. I was orginially told it could be done the same day that I give birth so that I could have one recovery date, but now I'm being told that it has to be 2 weeks after so that the swelling in my uterus could go down. The surgery is too remove my gall bladder. I'm just looking forward to being done with all of this.


----------



## heaveneats

personal questions for you ladies... have you still been DTD? OH and i still have been regularly since he always wants it bit i'm finding it uncomfortable, some times i just say no way not tonight, but i've heard from some of my friends they stopped DTD until thy wanted to to get labor started


----------



## rmsh1

We have stopped DTD now, just until we want to try it to start labour, but we had already cut back as it just did not feel "good" for me anymore. I think it is partly the cm I have going on, there is a lot of it, and it is not the lubricating type if you know what I mean ;) So it felt weird and I have not been too keen. Now we will save it til this baby has to get out :)


----------



## Kte

*Ipretti*: Aw that is a shame they can't do it at the same time. :flower: 

*heaveneats*: We have prob DTD once, we didn't do it much when I was pregnant the first time around either. I'm not a believer that it kicks off labour anyway, I think it's more coincidence but if people are up for it at the time and are desperate for LO to arrive it's not a bad way of trying to bring things on really! LikeI say, personally, not really for me. It's not comfy!

AFM: Got my birthing dress! Hurray! I went to look at some nighties and really did not want them but I found a beach dress from Primark, £4! It's short but covers the modesty and is airy for the top. The plan is to get these hospital bags packed over the next week - starting tomorrow - still have a few bits and bobs to buy which is why it will take the week but I finally have my list!


----------



## baby_maybe

Heaveneats - we have just started dtd again, but we hadn't done it since bfp up until I had my cervical suture removed as I have to be on pelvic rest until then. I probably wouldn't be that fussed otherwise, but a) I really needed it after that long :haha: and b) I'm quite hoping it helps to at least soften my cervix up a bit before the consultant checks if I'll be favourable for an induction around my due date. If I'm not I may opt for and elective section instead as he doesn't want me much past my due date.


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Thank you for all your congrats

We r both doing really well and should be home tomorow as long as little man keeps his feeding up over night as he's being a bit lazy with it!

Will put a birth story up once were home 

In the mean time here's my teeny little man
(Sorry pics round wrong way)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh he's so perfect, congrats again!

As for dtd, we've been doing it all along, some positions are definitely more comfy than others at this point! As for inducing labor, the sperm supposedly softens the cervix, orgasm can kick off contractions....so you dont necessarily need to dtd for that, if its too uncomfortable ;)


----------



## anna1986

For those of you askin about DTD me n hubby had sex the night my waters broke!!


----------



## rose.

Ahh he is soo gorgeous Anna!! Makes me want to meet my little man even more.

Hope your first night with sol at home went ok, stelly!

Hubby and I haven't really dtd that often at all through the pregnancy - we have probably done it a handful of times!! I do miss it but we had a scare with spotting after sex early on which really put me off. Once I've finished work and am ready for him to come though, I think we will try it again!


----------



## Lou1234

Look what happens when I don't read this thread for a few days!

Stelly, hope you had a good first night at home with Sol.

And congratulations Anna! William is gorgeous. Look forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## rose.

I've started operation bouncy ball today. At my appointment on Thursday the midwife said I should start bouncing as baby's head is still free. Hoping that a bit of bouncing every day will help him get engaged for next time!!


----------



## Lou1234

Good luck Rose! I sit on my ball at the dining table for breakfast and dinner!

Both comfortable and might have helped a few weeks ago to move baby to a head down position.


----------



## sethsmummy

anna congratulations hun!!! Your little man is simply gorgeous :cloud9: 

Stelly - Woot for having Sol home!! I hope your first night went great.

Everyone else - I hope you are all keeping well. Sorry i dont keep up to date with this thread, i promise to start checking in properly :dohh: 

sounds like lots of you are laying off the sex. I promised dh :sex: tonight :dohh: silly me lol. Been loosing my plug lately and having lots of random pains. Cant wait for the next few weeks to be over with. Im so done being in constant pain now.. and bowling ball syndrome is seriously annoying me. The shooting pains up the foof whilst walking is not nice. :dohh: xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Congrats Anna and Stelly!

As far as DTD, DH and I really haven't since December now. I get irritated with it now since we are so limited on positions, and I never really manage to get much out of it. So 30 minutes in I eventually just give up. :( So, needless to say, it's not really part of our routine anymore!


----------



## sharnw

We havent DTD since I was 14 weeks pregnant. Had a scare with some spotting :/
I was kind of thinking about DTD soon over the next week though?


----------



## Stelly

Aw thanks ladies, it was such a wonderful feeling coming home from the hospital and walking through my front door for the first time in 2 months...and with my SON! :D 

It was a great night, which fortunately I was running off of pure enthusiasm lol cause little man has some awful gas right now from the breast milk fortifier they switched him too, so there was no laying down for Sol, he would only sleep if he was being held on his tummy against my chest. So that's what I was up doing all night... and now all day lol. I'm so thrilled he's home, I'd carry that boy till the end of the Earth if I have to. 

Oh and he's 2 months old today and a whopping 4lbs 13oz :)


----------



## Stelly

Oh, and now that I FINALLY have my laptop, here is a few pictures from the very beginning to now :) just to catch ya'll up photo wise!
 



Attached Files:







14878_10200507387947973_958848066_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 13









14942_10200339558032330_964775036_n.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 10









60698_10151318651143742_1614576863_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8









307362_10200594688410430_367155630_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9









532503_10151209985373742_1852519545_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Stelly

and just a few more ;)
 



Attached Files:







184328_10200574574827603_29183997_n.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









394889_10200397197593283_588458830_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









535709_10200559895220622_1792124026_n.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sethsmummy

aww im so glad you enjoyed your first night home. I hope his gas settles soon hun, that cant be nice for the poor little man! He is just so gorgeous :cloud9: 

Sharn so sorry you had a scare hun. I had one also at 10 weeks after DTD. But was told its just because the cervix is easy to irritate whilst pregnant. So i know to expect perhaps a little spotting after sex. 

athena - i normally dont get anything from DTD anymore either.. but the last time we did it i enjoyed it. Then the 1st time last night i enjoyed it. The second time i didnt though.. just couldnt enjoy it :shrug: probably because i was so uncomfy and tired though. 

Sounds like my DH is one lucky so and so lol. As promised we DTD last night at 10.. then when he came to bed at 3 (id been awake since 2:30) he started pestering me again... :dohh: i mean like what the hell :dohh: After half an hour i gave in since i knew fine well id get no sleep till he got what he wanted so we DTD again! 4am rolled round... then 4:30 and dh is flat out snoring his head off and since he wraps himself in the duvet he was sweating and making it too damn hot. I just couldn't get comfy so decided sod it at 5am when ds woke for a bottle and got up. So its going to be a looooong day! Feeling a bit crampy since the 2nd time though. 

hope everybody is feeling good this morning xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww stelly Sol is just gorgeous, I'm sorry he's uncomfortable with gas hopefully that will pass soon.


----------



## rose.

Aww sol is so gorgeous :) 

My hips are aching more today and my bump feels heavier. I think bouncing on that ball has done something. I'm going to hold off dtd until I've finished work, after that he can arrive whenever he likes but don't want to bring anything on just yet ;)


----------



## Kte

Awwww Stelly, lovely pics of your little man, hope his gas passes soon. He is such an amazing little guy :flower:


----------



## anna1986

So on wednesday the 13th me n hubby DTD when we went to bed. I woke at 3am with a huge gush and my waters had gone. so slight panic mode set in woke hubby, rang my mum to come n meet us with my daughter. i rsng the hospital who said to go in. left home around 3:45 for the hospital meet mum half way n dropped Sophie off with her. got to the hospital around 4:15.
At this point i had started having contractions. so as i was booked in for an elective csec coz baby was breech they rescaned me to confirm that yes he was still breech. so they decided to examine me to see if i had started to dilate! Well 1hr40 mins after my waters had broke i was 6cm dilated. So panic starts and im being preped for an emergency csec. Got up to the operating room and get as far as just about to get my spinal block when they said they had someone else who needed to jump in front of me as their baby wasnt happy and mine was. so i was taken bk off the table and taken into a side room to wait. Now this is where it all started to happen. in the hour it took them to do the other ladies section my contractions started back to back. all the pain relief i could have was g&a and in the hr i went from 6am to full dilated and started to 'involuntry' start pushing. Now i was paniced as i didnt want to deliver a breech baby vaginally because of the risks of gettin stuck. i was pushing for 5 mins completly scared something was going to go wrong when we got the news that the operating room was free and ready for me. So they asked if o wanted to continue pushing or go for a section. by this point i was in so much pain and scared i begged them for the section and i wanted to be numbed. The c section went brilliantly we went in at 7:50 i was numbed and being scrubbed up by 8:05 and william was born at 8.15. i was sewn up and then went to recovery. hunny went ahead of me and once i got in there they weighed baby. he was 5lb12oz and 46cm long. we had skin to skin and he breastfed for 50 mins. we then went back onto the ward. the only slight complication i had was sickness but after they gave me an anti sickness injection all was fine. William fed again a bit later off me but then became very sleepy and unfortunatly as his blood sugar was dropping and he was to sleepy to bf i gave him a bottle and that is now how we r feeding. its only been since last night hes shown interest in food. i was up walking around friday morning and as all was well we got to come home yesterday afternoon. 

here is a link to my facebook album of my beautiful baby boy 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10151434770714106.504887.756964105&type=3

will leave the link on here til next week then remove it


----------



## AmyB1978

Stelly, I am glad your first night home is going okay, I am sure it feels wonderful to have Solomon home with you!! Thanks for sharing the pictures of your little man.

Anna, the link wouldn't work for me, it just took me to my homepage on Facebook. Hope you are doing well at home with your little guy!

At this rate none of these March babies are going to be born in March! So far we have a December March Baby (Sol), a January March Baby (Emily), and a February March Baby (William)!


----------



## sethsmummy

rose - sorry to hear your hips are hurting today

Anna - that sounds so scary!! Im glad you got to be awake for the birth though. Your little guy is gorgeous :cloud9: 

Cant wait for my little man to come! x


----------



## Katerz

Hey! Can I join you guys?! Only just noticed this thread!

35 weeks tomorrow with our 1st. lo due on 25th march and we are team yellow.

I have two weeks left before I leave work which cannot come soon enough! 

Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Katerz welcome! Hope all is well with you and baby.

Anna, so glad you are both home, the photos on facebook are beautiful!

Rose, sorry your having hip pain hope you have time to rest. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## rose.

Welcome katerz :)

Thanks girls, managed to go and do lunch and a bit of shopping with hubby today which was nice, got my nursing bras which I needed and a few other bits and pieces too. The walking around seems to have done me good, I'm feeling much less uncomfortable than this morning :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome katerz :wave:

Rose - I sympathise with the hip pain, I've been out to the shops too this afternoon and although it's helped with the hip pain, my pelvic pain has been aggravated by the walking so I'm back to square one :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Oh no!! How frustrating! Hope they stop being sore soon :hugs:


----------



## katyblot

Welcome katerz :flower:

Stelly the pics of sol are amazing! Hope his gas soon passes! 

Anna - can't c yr pics either, just takes me to homepage too. :shrug:


Afm - well charlotte is fully over the chicken pox now, and so full of beans, decided to run the entire length of the supermarket the other day, and was almost out of the front door by the time I caught up with her. I'm too big and slow to keep up with her now! And its so annoying she's decided this is her favourite game at the mo!
Also my cough isn't getting any better, hav only had a few hours sleep every night for the past week. It also drove dh to sleeping on the sofa last night, as I'm keeping him up too. :cry: 

Sending :hugs: to those of u that r in pain and achey. Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Katy - last time I was pg my littlest one who was almost 3 at the time decided running away from me all the time was a great game! One of the times she shot out of the childminders and down onto the main road before I got to her, luckily she didn't go off the pavement but heart in mouth was an udrrstatement!

I'm keeping my DH up at night too, mainly with all the moving I do. I've offered to sleep on the sofa so he can get a decent nights sleep but he's not having it. I think I turn about every 20-30 minutes due to hip pain, add to that getting up for the toilet at least twice neither of us are getting a lot of sleep right now.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I'm really behind since I've been away all weekend! I'm officially done work!!! We went to the hospital this weekend to visit oh nana.. She has cancer and currently the drs are unsure what to do with her and how to treat her as they want to make sure what ever she gets isn't going to make her worse.. Currently she has it set in her head that she has another year.. She's such a fighter that you never know.. I'm really hoping that this lo comes on time or a little early so that we can take him down to see her on Easter. 

So sorry to hear of those suffering hip pain.. I'm just beginning to feel more and more pregnancy aches by the day... Sleeping at the cottage this weekend gave me horrible hip pain.. And sleeping in a double bed proved to be difficult when oh and I are used to a king.. He said I kept him up most of the night from tossing and turning.


----------



## anna1986

for the ladies who cant see my facebook link heres some pics of my beautiful boy


----------



## rose.

Aww what a cutie!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, thanks for sharing the pictures, he is adorable! Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## paula181

Aww Anna he is soooo cute :flower:

Xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Gorgeous Anna! 

I was keeping dh up all night as well. About 2.5 weeks ago I caught a bug that I still cannot get rid of and was so sick and so tired and stressed from not being able to sleep well that he started sleeping in our guest room to allow both of us to sleep. Doesn't make much of a difference to me as I still average maybe 4 hrs a night but I don't have the guilt over waking him up too anymore. It certainly helps him sleep better which is good-one of us ought to be sleeping!


----------



## Kte

*Katerz*: hi :wave:

*Rose*: Hope your feeling better and the hip pain has subsided / gone! :flower:

*baby_maybe*: Hope your feeling better too :flower:

*katyblot*:Share your frustration, my daughter has also decided that running is the best thing ever - even though for months she has known Mummy can't run! Glad she is feeling better from the chickenpox :thumbup:

*Skeet*: Sorry to hear about your Nana, hopefully with her positivity she is more than right :flower: Hurray for no more work! 

*Anna*: Congratulations again on baby William :flower: Glad eveything went well in the end after a hairy birth story.

_AFM_: MW tomorrow - must must must remember to ask about hospital tours! I went out today and bought 2 sleepuits with a matching hat and 3 baby vests all ready for baby's hospital bag. :happydance: Surrounded by sick people again at work, hope they don't pass it on, only 15 working days left for me and (this bit sounds bliss) only 2 more Monday's at work for a while after today!


----------



## skeet9924

Gorgeous pics Anna!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful pics Anna!


----------



## katyblot

baby_maybe said:


> Katy - last time I was pg my littlest one who was almost 3 at the time decided running away from me all the time was a great game! One of the times she shot out of the childminders and down onto the main road before I got to her, luckily she didn't go off the pavement but heart in mouth was an udrrstatement!
> 
> I'm keeping my DH up at night too, mainly with all the moving I do. I've offered to sleep on the sofa so he can get a decent nights sleep but he's not having it. I think I turn about every 20-30 minutes due to hip pain, add to that getting up for the toilet at least twice neither of us are getting a lot of sleep right now.

Baby_maybe - that's my biggest fear, that she runs out into the road. They always like to keep us on our toes, don't they! 



skeet9924 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm really behind since I've been away all weekend! I'm officially done work!!! We went to the hospital this weekend to visit oh nana.. She has cancer and currently the drs are unsure what to do with her and how to treat her as they want to make sure what ever she gets isn't going to make her worse.. Currently she has it set in her head that she has another year.. She's such a fighter that you never know.. I'm really hoping that this lo comes on time or a little early so that we can take him down to see her on Easter.
> 
> So sorry to hear of those suffering hip pain.. I'm just beginning to feel more and more pregnancy aches by the day... Sleeping at the cottage this weekend gave me horrible hip pain.. And sleeping in a double bed proved to be difficult when oh and I are used to a king.. He said I kept him up most of the night from tossing and turning.

Sleet - congrats on finishing work! Hope u get to hav a rest now.
And your oh's nana sounds like a fighter, will b praying for u that she gets to c her great grandson. 



AthenaPlusOne said:


> Gorgeous Anna!
> 
> I was keeping dh up all night as well. About 2.5 weeks ago I caught a bug that I still cannot get rid of and was so sick and so tired and stressed from not being able to sleep well that he started sleeping in our guest room to allow both of us to sleep. Doesn't make much of a difference to me as I still average maybe 4 hrs a night but I don't have the guilt over waking him up too anymore. It certainly helps him sleep better which is good-one of us ought to be sleeping!


Athena - I agree, its the guilt of keeping oh's awake, that's actually worse than not sleeping! As he has to get up at half 5, and I know I can rest during the day. 




Kte said:


> *katyblot*:Share your frustration, my daughter has also decided that running is the best thing ever - even though for months she has known Mummy can't run! Glad she is feeling better from the chickenpox :thumbup:
> 
> 
> _AFM_: MW tomorrow - must must must remember to ask about hospital tours! I went out today and bought 2 sleepuits with a matching hat and 3 baby vests all ready for baby's hospital bag. :happydance: Surrounded by sick people again at work, hope they don't pass it on, only 15 working days left for me and (this bit sounds bliss) only 2 more Monday's at work for a while after today!

Kte - why do they do it to us, so not perfect timing, to decide to start running now!
Hope yr last 2 weeks at work r ok, and u don't catch the sickness!


Anna - thank u for putting up the pics of William! He's adorable!:baby:


And to everyone, hope we get some restful sleep soon, before Lo's start arriving!


----------



## MrsChezek

He's gorgeous *Anna*!!!! :kiss:

I'm still sleeping mostly alright...just get up to pee 4-6 times a night! But I seem to fall back asleep ok so I'm thankful. Once in a while I get a restless night but that's definitely not the norm :flower: My DH seems to sleep through my getting up to pee so thank goodness! I finished my final loads of baby laundry yesterday so I'm already to start packing my hospital bag. Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, Im probably up 4-6 times to pee too, I think dh sleeps through it most of the time. Plus my 15 month old is still usually up once a night, thouh my dh sees to him since he figures I need my rest (I'm very lucky :cloud9:)


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you all

I can't believe that we all should have our babies in the next few weeks :dance:

I can't wait to meet this little fella

Xx


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well! :)

My MW appointment went well, baby is 4/5 above brim and measuring pretty good :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. 

Hope everyone is well.

I left work on Thurs as took Friday as holiday and as of yesterday I'm on maternity leave. I'm making sure I have something to do each day. Yesterday was cupboard cleaning and today was lunch with a friend. Ironing and a hair cut are my tasks for later this week! Exciting stuff! 

Can't believe I have 10 days until my due date! I'll be holding my baby in 3-4 weeks at the latest!


----------



## Kte

*sharn*: Glad your MW appointment went well :flower:

*Lou1234*: Congrats on starting your leave! Sounds like a good plan to have a plan - - - if that makes sense! 

AFM: MW appointment went well. Although she said she wasn't on holiday last time so I was a bit confused as that's what the stand in and student said. Why lie?! If she can't be there fine. Anywho, she was back which I was glad of. Little miss was a gem in the room again. We have been booked in for a scan though on Thursday as she can't tell if baby is breech or not and I get all sorts of movements so it's hard to say. All will be revealed on Thursday I guess.


----------



## heaveneats

hey ladies, congrats to all those on Mat leave, i just started mine today, it feels so good!! i'm too tired to take on the task of chores today but tomorrow i'll get started. I think i've been losing my mucus plug, over the past week i've had a lot of gross discharge, last night and this morning i had huge globs of it yuck!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah looks like a lot of us are working towards mat leave! 

I've spent today doing baby laundry and organizing my crazy chaotic nursery! Every time I start to get organized I get more stuff! I plan on putting together my hospital bag this week too! Only problem is I can only do little bits at a time because my back is killing me!! Plus I've been dealing with a sick pup :( for the past 2 days she's been throwing up and had the runs everywhere!! She had me up at 5am this morning cleaning stuff up.. I finally caved and gave her gravol tonight as I'm sick of cleaning up after her.. I hope it works!! I can't figure out what she's getting into to make her sick


----------



## rose.

Just 8 more working days for me, I can't wait, getting up in the morning is just getting harder and harder every day!


----------



## Kte

13 more days for me! :haha:

I'm going all kind of hormonal and crazy today, I have been for last few days. My cousin had her little girl yesterday and I am just sick of the comments I am getting from family and even her on fb - I dunno she is just coming across all tacky to me and it's annoying and I know I just need to chill out and ignore it, think I will avoid fb at the mo! It still doesn't stop family saying stuff like 'I bet it makes you more excited to meet your baby seeing pics of 'x''s baby. Nope actually, I'm concentrating on my own pregnancy and birth, her's has sod all to do with mine so F-off!! :grr: See, hormones I know! :wacko: :roll:


----------



## rose.

Aw that must be frustrating kt! Don't they realise that comments like that only make us even more impatient!! I guess they are just trying to make small talk though.


----------



## Kte

They are which is why I am trying to keep my cool about it. :cool: Needed a mini vent on here so I can move on :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol kte- I get those hormones!! I'm getting impatient for my lo.. And my friend having hers next week makes me impatient .. But I really do want a march baby so its probably a good thing I'm not having my lo yet..


----------



## Lou1234

I can't believe I have single digits left! 9 days! It doesn't seem long ago when I went from 100+ days to double digits.

My little task for today was a trip to Tesco. I'm off to the cinema later. Going to a showing just after 6 as don't think I'll stay awake to see the 8.40 showing! 

I want to get my hair cut tomorrow but I'm worried I'll get really uncomfortable in the chair. I have a lot of hair so I tend to be in there for a while :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Good to see everyone is hanging in there with the aches and pains and being all kinds of productive. Unless you call baking a cake productive, I feel like I'm just floating through my days. My head is so fuzzy that I can't remember what I set out to do and I lose my to do lists and it's a big mess! I'm just so tired&#8230;even though I get at least 8 hours of 'sleep' time (I put that in quotes cause it's disrupted sleep with peeing, rearranging, DH waking me sleep talking, etc).

Had another NST on Monday and the baby seems nice and cozy and I only had like 1 contraction during the 20 min test. Of course now that I've reached term, everything has calmed down and with my luck I'll be late!!! :dohh: But he did another quick scan to make sure she's still head down and she is&#8230;she's no longer sunny side up so that's good&#8230;though of course she can turn many more times and even during labor&#8230;I just can't wait to have her out here in my arms!

*Kte* - good luck on your scan tomorrow! FX :hugs: And sorry your fb world is frustrating you&#8230;I sort of feel the pain as people keep asking "when are you due again" every day&#8230;I feel like I should just post a status each day that says "I'm not due until March 7th and still pregnant. Thank you." People are so mindless sometimes!!!! :wacko: Vent away :hugs:

*heaveneats* - how exciting about losing your mucous plug! I lost a couple bits of it several weeks ago but haven't had any such discharge since&#8230;so I think it's been rebuilt shut for now :shrug:

*Lou* - I'm so jealous you get to go to the cinema! My LO goes nuts in the theaters as the volume here is always set so high. I just end up feeling bad and covering my tummy with my arms and purse trying to muffle the sounds for her but it's not enjoyable so I stopped a couple months ago :nope: Hope you have a great time!


----------



## heaveneats

mrschezek- yeah i am so excited but i read that it grows back so who knows if i have even really 'lost' it

hope all is going well for you ladies. I totally sympathize with those of you dealing with family and friends pestering for the baby to be here. I know i get texts daily of 'ow are you feeling?' 'any news?' 'can you do anything to induce labor?' holy crap people take a pill and wait, it's better the longer she's in there! The only one who isn't impatient is OH because he's still so nervous about having a baby, he tells her to stay in there hehe


----------



## starzz

Hi ladies. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!! I just started mat lave this week. Am trying to keep somewhat busy during the day as I find it a bit boring though I'm also trying to take advantage as I know i won't have much time for lounging within the next few weeks!!!
With about one week to go til due date, I find I am extremely impatient. I read into every cramp and bh contraction hoping its the real deal. Just can't wait to meet my little boy!!! OB offered a sweep yesterday though but I chickened out? Next apt is Monday so maybe I'll go for it then . I just hope LO is not late as I don't think I can take the waiting!!!

Lou- I think we share the same due date! :)


----------



## Kte

Scan went well, baby is head down. Took hours waiting around but at least it was good news :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

*starzz* - the sweep can be (and usually is) very painful. Everyone I've spoken to that had it said it was awful. Plus, it might break your water and if your body isn't ready, it will send you down the induction path. So just some things to consider! Have you kicked of natural induction :sex:?? DH and I DTD at 37 weeks and then again last night and I had a LOT of contractions this morning!


AFM, as I've mentioned above, I had a ton of contractions this morning. Quite painful and quite frequent. They ranged from 2-5 minutes apart and lasted about 30-60 seconds. Saw my doc for my usual NST appointment and since they weren't regular enough, he sent me home. He offered to do a cervix test but I declined. Those are just so uncomfortable and well the information wouldn't really help anything along! Unfortunately, they tapered off around 3pm so I guess that was a false start :shrug: But I guess exciting that there's any action going on none the less! :happydance:

There are more details about the last 24 hours in my journal as I'm too tired and uncomfortable to write more...going to go lie down for a bit. Hope everyone is well! 
:hug:


----------



## iprettii

so discouraged.

Went to my appointment today, I wasn't checked for dilation. I was told from where she was able to pick up the heartbeat that baby is still high up, head down but high up and she proceeds to tell me "Guess i'll see you next week since nothing is going on down there" Those words hurt. I am so over this pregnancy and the longer I'm pregnant the further back I have to push back my Gal Bladder removal surgery which is another issue I need over and done with ASAP.


----------



## MrsChezek

*iPretti* :hugs: Your MW sounds like a big meanie! The location of the heartbeat can be misleading...my doc told me this story about a mom that insisted her baby had flipped the day before her scheduled csection. Based on HB location, he thought the baby was still breech and almost pushed for a csection but decided to humor the mom and she was right!!! So that's crap. Plus, your baby can drop at any moment so it's wrong of her to say 'see u next week' and that 'nothing is happening'. Makes me mad! 
:hug:


----------



## iprettii

Thanks *MrsChezek*

I truly needed to read that.. This isn't my first child but this pregnancy is totally different than my first. My first was uneventful, this one I'm still low risk but my body hurts and with the gall stones I'm on a stupid diet and still having these gall stone attacks which hurts more now because baby is so big that she is also aggravating the area. Needless to say after my appointment I was really hurt especially since last night my pelvic area felt so heavy and I was getting a dull ache on my lower left back. So it was discouraging for her to say that too me.

So yes thanks again for your response, it made me smile =)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I went to the doc today and she did a cervix check. I got nothing! Sad :( But I was rather nervous hearing all this about how it hurts so much! But must be quite different depending on the person because it was just mildly uncomfortable for me. I'm game for this so I know what's going on!


----------



## iprettii

hey Athena, getting your cervix checked isn't so bad it's having a sweep that's painful.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I hear a lot of women say if they haven't dilated at all it's pretty painful for them! I was pleasantly surprised ;)


----------



## iprettii

wow, I remember my first pregnancy it did hurt but it wasn't necessarily painful and even now when I had my last check at 37 weeks it didn't hurt it was just uncomfortable, but I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Kte

I'd rather not have one, I'm all for it will happen eventually. They threatened me with one last time as I went over but the day before it was due my contractions started :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is well.

37 weeks today! Horray for full term! :happydance:


----------



## starzz

One week exactly until due date :)


----------



## anna1986

am trying to keep up with all your post am reading them all but dont always get time to comment!
its exhausting havin 2 kiddies under 2!!!

hope your all well. x


----------



## Kte

:hi: Anna :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, your new avatar is adorable!!!


----------



## anna1986

Thank you amyb - getting my toddler to sit still long enough to have her pic taken with her brother is hard work but ive managed to get 1!


----------



## Lou1234

So now when people ask when I'm due the answer is Friday (yep starzz same due date!). That sounds strange to me. Not a week Friday or a few weeks but simply Friday. 

Anna - that photo is lovely!


----------



## rose.

Must be so exciting only having a week left!! I hope the next three weeks flies by for me... Just want to meet our boy!!


----------



## skeet9924

Its so exciting that everyone is getting close!! I'm curious how many of you had your bumps reay grow in the last few weeks? I still not feel all that big.. I'm measuring on schedule as of my last appt but I still feel small.. A lot of people can't believe I'm due in a few weeks


----------



## Kellycool

Hi ladies!
Induced on Wednesday and about to have waters broken finally!!!
Eeekkkk


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck kelly!!!!

lol if forgot to say that I am full term today :happydance: !!


----------



## sharnw

Goodluck kelly x

Skeet, me too! I look like im 6 months pregnant lol. (my bump has literally shrunk in the last 2 days)


----------



## rose.

Good luck Kelly :D


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck Kelly :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck kelly!

EEEK down to single digits for me :wohoo: 

Hope you are all keeping well ladies :kiss:


----------



## anna1986

good luck kelly!!

Am so excited to see everyones bumps turning into babies :)

i have to just share this pic for people who remember my baby boys going home outfit - well it fits him n its baggy but he looks adorable


----------



## sethsmummy

anna1986 said:


> good luck kelly!!
> 
> Am so excited to see everyones bumps turning into babies :)
> 
> i have to just share this pic for people who remember my baby boys going home outfit - well it fits him n its baggy but he looks adorable
> 
> View attachment 572497

OMG that is just too cute :cloud9: xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes well Kelly! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow cant believe we haven't got long to go. Feels like yestersday we all started talking in 1st tri. 

Anna little man is a stunner :).

Hopefully not to long to go for the rest of us now. xxx

Im down to 6 weeks now, Im still hovering in and reading your posts ladies. lol xxxx


----------



## Kte

Good luck next Wed Kelly :flower:

Wow, it really is coming in close now! I still have about 4/5 weeks (i'm convinced LO will be overdue) Good luck to everyone!! :flower:

I have still yet to pack my hospital bad :dohh: But I will be doing it as soon as I have finished my coffee. It's been a lazy PJ day so far as we were out late last night but I need to be productive with something!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol kte I still haven't finished mine either.. I finished babies but I need to still add things to mine. I've atleast got a lost of what I want in it.. Have to do some laundry this week then ill finish packing!! 

I have an ob appt tomorrow !!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, he is too cute!

Everyone else who is still preggo- good luck to you, I hope the last weeks are as comfortable as can be and go quickly and that all of you are holding your little ones soon.

My March baby turned a month old yesterday!!! What?!? Here she is..
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> Anna, he is too cute!
> 
> Everyone else who is still preggo- good luck to you, I hope the last weeks are as comfortable as can be and go quickly and that all of you are holding your little ones soon.
> 
> My March baby turned a month old yesterday!!! What?!? Here she is..

oh she is adorable.
she still looks so tiny! how much does she weigh now?


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> oh she is adorable.
> she still looks so tiny! how much does she weigh now?

Thank you!

She was 6lb 6oz at her last Pediatrician's appointment, but that was awhile ago so I'm not sure what she weighs now. She is definitely gaining but still fits in some (very limited) preemie clothes and in Newborn clothing.


----------



## katyblot

Anna and Amy - I'm loving the pics. Your lo's r adorable!

And good luck kelly! 


Afm - me and dd r recovering from a tummy bug - yuk! Since starting mat leave 3 weeks ago, its just been one illness after another. With her chicken pox and then my cough, and now this bug! Argh - I just need to b healthy! Ok, rant over! 

Am gonna get myself an early night, and hope that helps. Dh is already snoring, he's shattered, bless him, he's had to look after his 2 girlies all wknd!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## sharnw

Naww, I love your baby photos ladies :cloud9: <3


----------



## AmyB1978

Katy, hope you are both feeling much better soon!


----------



## Kte

*Katy*, hope you are feeling better soon and that's the end of all the illnesses! :flower:

Beautiful baby pictures ladies :flower:

Had what I think were BH's last night. Never had them in my last pregnancy, I only had about 4 of them, it was quite weird! It pretty much felt like the start of contractions but baby isn't even engaged yet and no other signs, so I'm putting it down to them.


----------



## rose.

Ahh she is beautiful Amy :) you must be so proud!!


----------



## baby_maybe

*Amy* - Emily is gorgeous, she looks like she's filled out a bit since she was born. Just precious :)

I'm 39 weeks today :shock: don't know where the time went really, although I do now feel like I've been pg forever! Another consultant app on weds when I will be seeing if I can tie him down to an induction/section date. I'm still not sleeping and still in a lot pain from the weight of the fluid plus baby, in fact I've been relying on painkillers every night now just so I can get off to sleep in the first place, once I'm up though that's pretty much it for the night! Today I have my youngest off school poorly,so I've taken the opportunity to nap on the sofa, although even that isn't as comfortable as it used to be!

Hope everyone else is well, can't believe how close we all are to having our babies now :)


----------



## skeet9924

Had an appt today :) things are going well baby is head down and I'm 1cm dialated.. Ob said that I'm not in labour and has a feeling she will see me at my appt next week .. But be aware of labour :) baby had hiccups today when she was listening to the heartbeat!


----------



## heaveneats

skeet9924 said:


> Had an appt today :) things are going well baby is head down and I'm 1cm dialated.. Ob said that I'm not in labour and has a feeling she will see me at my appt next week .. But be aware of labour :) baby had hiccups today when she was listening to the heartbeat!

you are so damn lucky!


----------



## skeet9924

thanks!! I would like this baby to stay in me for one more week!! I just had my dog come home from major surgery and needs a lot of care and the first week is crucial!! plus my best friend that is my labour coach is away this weekend...and I still have a little bit of organizing to do !!!


----------



## rose.

That's good skeet, glad you're pleased things are going in the right direction :) I'm hoping my baby will be engaged at my next appointment on Thursday - last time, 2 weeks ago, his head was still free. I really don't want him to be late!!


----------



## rose.

Hope your dog recovers quickly :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

thanks rose..hope your lo is engaged when you go too!! I had a feeling mine was because i've been getting a lot more pressure down there... I'm just starting to get sore in my groin area and hips now when i sleep. Also when baby moves I feel it really low..almost behind my pubic bone. Oh has actually been complaining that i move a lot more when i sleep too..I just cant seem to get comfortable.


----------



## sethsmummy

skeet - hope your little one stays put!

and i hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a good week!

just a quick update from me.. baby could come from any point this morning. I had a bloody show early this morning.. i actually freaked out till someone mentioned bloody show.. then i though "oh yeah". Baby is now engaged in my pelvis which is progress as he was 'free' on Thursday so the contractions i had on friday must have done some good. 

I am going to try :sex: tonight and see what happens overnight/tomorrow. :D xx


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck sethsmummy!!! Hopefully your lo comes soon!!! LOl its funny we are only 2 days apart and you want yours out and I'm hoping mine stays in :haha:


----------



## sharnw

*Babymayby* Happy 39 weeks x and hope your youngest is feeling much better tomorrow :hugs:

*Skeet* Yay 9 more to go, hope he stays and gets more nice an plumpy for another week :) hope your pooch recovers quick :hugs:

*Rose* Fingers crossed your LO's head is making way down now :thumbup:

*sethsmummy* take it easy, good luck :)

AFM I'v been emotional, starting to "miss" my LO in my tummy already lol. Aggghhhhh! I was getting all teary yesterday that pregnancy is coming so close to the end. I hope LO stays for another good month. Im feeling so nervous about sharing her with everyone else once she's out :( I want my baby all to myself lol :haha: 
Just cherishing and loving every moment and loving her movements in my tummy while it lasts :) <3<3 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rose.

Wow good luck Seths mummy!! 

Sharn, I know what you mean it is scary/sad thinking we won't feel their movements for much longer. I so can't wait to meet my boy though, and I can't wait for my husband to be able to meet him as he can't feel most of his kicks ;) he is so excited. I also can't wait to start feeling comfortable again!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks sharn :)


----------



## Kte

Yup my baby can stay in a little longer too ~ it's pretty much the last time I will be PG, were not planning any more, I never ever like to 100% rule these things out, 'never say never' and all that but I am happy with 2 and after I had my daughter I was unsure I could do this again! OH is pretty convinced he will have an op anyway, we haven't really discussed it and I'm not 100% keen but it's something to sort after baby comes I think. I like the pregnancy feeling although tonight I am being driven mad, I have both legs twitching away in bed which was driving me up the wall, hence I got up again, not even my hot water bottle is working tonight. OH keeps tossing and turning and trapping my bump under the duvet so I feel pinned and LO is wriggling about so when I do settle I get something jabbed inside, then off go my legs again. Plus then the indigestion or feeling sick kicks in, I get itchy, then hot /cold /hot /cold :dohh: Then I end up lying there thinking about stuff I still need and want to do, like wash all baby's bedding, blankets and spare vests, get a sorter compartment for the wardrobe and some bigger pillows to prop me up during night feeds and then I start stressing as we have so much money needing to go out this next month which is when OH said I could get all this stuff and I am stressing it will all be a back seat BUT IT'S NEEDED! OH upset me too as I said on Wed that I get to sit in on a video conference at work, I don't have to do anything I'm just a familiar face so they want me there so I joked at least I could put that I have done video conferencing on my CV and he said "what, so you can work on a till at Tesco's?". Don't get me wrong, I have done retail and I don't think it's beyond me, I'd do it as a stop gap to earn money if needed but I couldn't do it for the rest of my working life. I just felt like that was it, I wasn't allowed to have any ambition any more. Just felt like 'cheers for that!'. Sod :grr:


----------



## rose.

Men are just so insensitive sometimes!! My husband is convinced that he does the hardest job in the world (he's a carpenter) just because his job is more physical than mine (I work in an office as a legal assistant). He regularly tells me that 'all I do is press buttons on the keyboard all day'. I'd like to see him last a day in my job - he would be unable to concentrate long enough!!


----------



## rose.

Oh, and being a mum doesn't mean you have to give up on your ambitions! It might mean having to put them on hold for a while, but your babies won't need you forever and you can go back to a job which makes you happy :)


----------



## Kte

Thanks Rose :flower: Yeah mine is the same, he drives a HGV and pushes milk around all day so it's very physical whereas I work in admin at a Uni. He always thinks he has the tougher job as it's physical whereas mine is more mental. 

I'm quite happy to put life on hold for a while for the little ones, heck I have been looking forward to it but I'd planned to use the time out to decide what I want to do and then do it. Not just work at a checkout. Like I say not knocking it because I have been there and done that for 2 years, that's how I know it's a job to get some extra cash in, not something long term, in my eyes for me. I think I just felt that he (without realising it) just undermined everything I have worked and studied for over the last 10 years. He won't have even realised he said it and and he will have forgotten the conversation by morning. :dohh:


----------



## iprettii

I know this means nothing but every time I get up off the bed today I can't seem to walk because my lady parts hurt but after I walk about a minute or so I'm okay, still feeling heavy but I'm able to walk. I can't wait for these days to be over, I have a 2 yr old and chasing after her is no longer "fun"


----------



## baby_maybe

iprettii said:


> I know this means nothing but every time I get up off the bed today I can't seem to walk because my lady parts hurt but after I walk about a minute or so I'm okay, still feeling heavy but I'm able to walk. I can't wait for these days to be over, I have a 2 yr old and chasing after her is no longer "fun"

I'm exactly the same hun, so I know what that feels like :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Midwife appointment went well today, LO's head is slowly going into pelvis. 3/5 above brim


----------



## Lou1234

Sharn I've been the same recently with thinking I'm going to miss havng baby inside me. I feel lots of movement and think that soon this baby is going to be here and wriggling and kicking for everyone to see and I won't have those wriggles inside any,ore! 

ipretti I've had the same in the last 2 days. Feel like someone has kicked me in my private parts and it really, really hurts.

Today I have a midwife appointment. Be interesting to see if baby is now more engaged.


----------



## sharnw

*Lou*, :hugs: and wow you are 40 weeks soon :) xo

*Sethsmummy*, how are you feeling? xo


----------



## sethsmummy

just a quick one as need to get ds ready for nursery

sharn - I am crampy this morning with mild lower back pain and got a lot of pressure in my foof. we DTD twice last night and did some nipple stimulation which didnt seem to do much. I'm hoping some brisk walking while taking ds to nursery will jump start things a little :shrug: Im ready for this show to be over :thumbup: xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm the same pretti! started yesterday, seems highly concentrated on the left side though so I'm thinking it's just an extension of round ligament.


----------



## skeet9924

I"m also getting a lot pressure down there and when baby moves head it feels really strange!! I'm really empathizing for all of you that have had hip and groin pain for a while when sleeping. Just recently have my hips hurt and my groin..I wake up a lot through out the night just to roll over because i'm so uncomfortable


----------



## MrsChezek

Sorry I went MIA after my last post on Thursday but my life took me on a whirlwind. Those 'false labor' signs I had Thursday morning came back around 2am that night. They felt like bad PMS cramPs so I just kept sleeping. I woke up to my water breaking at 7am and at 11:55am delivered my precious baby girl!!!

Here she is :yipee:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/AE8E8D84-F8A5-40BC-ADE0-56D6FE22A930-9144-00000A4755587521_zps2f958754.jpg

*Hayden Alexis*
Born 2/22/2013
11:55am
6 lbs 3 oz
19 inches

There are more details and pictures in my journal and I hope to post more soon but it's been a bit of a rough ride so far :wacko:

I'm thinking of you all!!!
:hug:


----------



## skeet9924

congrats!! She is beautiful!! Sounds like nice quick labour!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations MrsChezek - she is gorgeous! I'll head over to your journal in a moment.

Sethsmummy I hope things have happened for you today! 

My midwife appointment went well. She can feel only 1/5 of the head so baby has moved down a bit more. My hands keep swelling and my midwife said she noticed my face looked puffy. It isn't anything to worry about as I'm not having headaches or anything funny with my vision.

I asked if she could guess a weight from what she could feel and she reckons baby will be 8lb-ish! She says she is sure I dont have a 6lb baby in there!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats MrsChezek she is Gorgeous xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww congratulations mrs c, she is adorable and I love the name too :) It's funny to think we have 4 march babies now if I recall correctly and none of them have march birthdays is far! I think my little man will though, I can't see him arriving by Thursday :haha:

*Sethsmummy* - anything happening with you now or has it all died off again?


----------



## paula181

Congrats MrsChezek she is super cute 

Xx


----------



## rose.

Awww congratulations mrs chezek she is gorgeous!! Sounds like a quick labour too :)


----------



## Kte

Congratulations MrsChezek :flower: :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek! I was wandering where you were for a few days :) :) WOW congratulations!! xx


----------



## iprettii

Congrats MrsChezek!!!! Like I said in your journal thread "Sounds like any day now" and I was right. Your LO is adorable!!!


----------



## sharnw

*Iprettii* wow! Feels like 2 days ago when I said happy term to you when you were 37 weeks!
Happy 39 weeks :) any day for you now ;)


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl MrsC!


----------



## rose.

Does anyone get sharp pains which feel like they're being stabbed in the cervix? I've had quite a few this evening while walking around the shops with DH, but they've calmed down now. It feels almost like I need a wee, mixed with a sharp sore sensation like when you pee with a bladder infection, mixed with the sort of feeling you get when you BD and your OH accidentally gets a bit carried away and hits your cervix. Sorry that's a weird description but its the best way I can describe it!! Sometimes it was such a sharp pain it made me cry out in surprise - I even made DH jump as he thought I was going in to labour! No contractions or anything to go with it, just stabbing pains :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yep rose I get those a lot. Feels horrible and really uncomfortable, unfortunately I also get them along with really intense BH as well, but I think that's more to do with me being irritable with anything to do with my cervix where it had the stitch in so long!


----------



## iprettii

sharnw said:


> *Iprettii* wow! Feels like 2 days ago when I said happy term to you when you were 37 weeks!
> Happy 39 weeks :) any day for you now ;)


I know right!! Thanks. Happy Term to you!! I have a feeling I'm going to go over my due date though.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose. said:


> Does anyone get sharp pains which feel like they're being stabbed in the cervix? I've had quite a few this evening while walking around the shops with DH, but they've calmed down now. It feels almost like I need a wee, mixed with a sharp sore sensation like when you pee with a bladder infection, mixed with the sort of feeling you get when you BD and your OH accidentally gets a bit carried away and hits your cervix. Sorry that's a weird description but its the best way I can describe it!! Sometimes it was such a sharp pain it made me cry out in surprise - I even made DH jump as he thought I was going in to labour! No contractions or anything to go with it, just stabbing pains :shrug:

Yes! All day today. This would be the wonderful "lightning crotch". From what I've read it's just from the baby playing around in your cervix. Could be a head, could be a punch!


----------



## skeet9924

yup !! I have had them too!! its the baby head butting or punching somthing down there


----------



## rose.

Glad I am not the only one! Hopefully it's a sign he's moving down.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks ladies!! :hugs:

My labor was quick indeed but I paid my dues pushing for 2 hours! Plus, the last HOUR was spent crowning - I really thought she was never going to come out :cry: As a result of all that pushing, I've got hemorhoids the size of Texas and cannot even think about sitting!!! But I'm getting by one day at a time. Her precious lil face keeps me going!!! Just can't get enough of her :happydance:

So now that everyone is going to start popping LOs, are we staying here for parenting stuff or should I start looking for a new home? I would love to stay in touch w everyone!
:hug:


----------



## rose.

We definitely all need to stick together seeing as our babies should all be so close in age :) why don't we stay here for another few weeks until most babies are out and then we can set up a new group in parenting?


----------



## AmyB1978

I agree we need to stick together and like the idea Rose mentioned of staying here until all, or most, of these March babies are here and then move to baby club or something.


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Mrs Chezek! Your little girl is gorgeous!!

nothing happening with me :( I thought my waters had gone yesterday but turns out it was just a lot of watery discharge :dohh: After a total of DTD 3 times in 12 hours, dh doing a DIY stretch and sweep, then a speculum examination AND normal internal from the midwife and a swab.. nothing has happened so i think he wants to stay put. SO i am just going to leave him be... this time next week ill have him in my arms anyway so its not long to go. 

Rose I get that all the time and have done for the last few weeks.. the lovely lightening crotch. get some funny looks when that hits whilst walking out and about.. haha i tend to kind of shout when it happens since its so sore!

Cant wait to see more baby pics from all you ladies.


----------



## starzz

Congrats MrsChezek! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## starzz

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :)
Had an apt with my OB this week; almost 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. She did a sweep (oooofff). I cramped all day and had some pretty good contractions but they didn't amount to anything. Was cramping/contracting all evening yesterday but stopped while I slept. 
Other than being so anxious to meet LO, I'm feeling pretty good. May try to go for a good walk today to see if I can get things moving!


----------



## sethsmummy

starzz said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :)
> Had an apt with my OB this week; almost 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. She did a sweep (oooofff). I cramped all day and had some pretty good contractions but they didn't amount to anything. Was cramping/contracting all evening yesterday but stopped while I slept.
> Other than being so anxious to meet LO, I'm feeling pretty good. May try to go for a good walk today to see if I can get things moving!

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## Kte

starzz said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :)
> Had an apt with my OB this week; almost 2cm dilated and 80% effaced. She did a sweep (oooofff). I cramped all day and had some pretty good contractions but they didn't amount to anything. Was cramping/contracting all evening yesterday but stopped while I slept.
> Other than being so anxious to meet LO, I'm feeling pretty good. May try to go for a good walk today to see if I can get things moving!

Good luck, you never know. My first faint contractions started on a Tuesday but were on and off (getting stonger over the days) until the Friday. So it's never out of the question. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning ladies, just got back from my consultant appointment and I am being induced next weds. He is going straight for breaking my waters so it won't end up too long and drawn out. He wants to do it himself too so it's controlled and he can make sure the extra fluid doesn't cause too much trouble. If however I do end up with a cord prolapse or my contraptions don't start within a few hours he will section me.

He gave me a good sweep this morning even though my cervix was far back, it hurt like a bi**h but I've been cramping on and off since so maybe it will do something before next week, who knows. Regardless I should have a baby by weds evening, so only a week to go for me :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_maybe thats fab news!! Looks like there are going to be a few babies appearing by the end of next week ;) xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Yes I think after the first few days of march have started we'll see lots of announcements of babies being born on this thread :)


----------



## rose.

When do they normally do a sweep for the first time in the uk with a first pregnancy?


----------



## baby_maybe

Normally a week overdue rose, although that could vary a bit by what area you're in and whether you have any complications which warrant you getting one earlier than that :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Some midwives will do it just after term.. but others wont touch you till you hit 41 weeks. I had my first sweep with ds1 at 40 weeks xx


----------



## Lou1234

My midwife had me book my next appointment next week (she is there Tues and Weds) to discuss what is next. I'm hoping she will do a sweep on Weds as I'll be 2 days before 41 weeks.

In my area they let you go 12 days over before inducing. Really hoping baby arrives without being induced and within the next week!


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like we will have a few more babies soon!! So exciting !! I agree we should all stick together!! We can help each other through since our babies will all be so close!! 

Afm: I'm getting the odd Braxton hick.. Nothing much.. But I am actually going to the bathroom more.. I went from being constipated to the complete opposite.


----------



## sethsmummy

Skeet im the same! a few days ago i had to really struggle to go... but since yesterday iv been going more than usual. 

argh one thing not to do at 38 weeks is play football! OMG serious lightening crotch hahaa was playing football with ds at the park.. had to walk on my tip toes so it didn't hurt so much :haha: xx


----------



## kraftykoala

After being given the go ahead to have until 40 weeks to go into spontaneous labour (can't be induced due to 2 sections) I have started bouncing on the ball and walking places like a demon. I will have this baby naturally!


----------



## starzz

Started losing my plug this morning but no "show" yet. Contractions were every 20 mins or so and now around 8-10. Might be the start of something! We're having a snowstorm today (go figure) so OH is coming home early in case we need to go to hospital


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh good luck starz xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

starzz said:


> Started losing my plug this morning but no "show" yet. Contractions were every 20 mins or so and now around 8-10. Might be the start of something! We're having a snowstorm today (go figure) so OH is coming home early in case we need to go to hospital

oooooo I hope this is it for you hun!! Good luck :D :D

Krafty - i hope things move along for you hun. do you have to have another section when you get to 40 weeks? xxx


----------



## skeet9924

good luck starz!!! hopefully your lo will be here soon!!!


----------



## skeet9924

sethsmummy said:


> Skeet im the same! a few days ago i had to really struggle to go... but since yesterday iv been going more than usual.
> 
> argh one thing not to do at 38 weeks is play football! OMG serious lightening crotch hahaa was playing football with ds at the park.. had to walk on my tip toes so it didn't hurt so much :haha: xx

maybe its a good sign for us!!! lol there is no way i'd play football right now!! just walking around i get lightening crotch.. i was up so early this morning because my lo had hiccups and was doing something to my crotch cause it was so uncomfortble


----------



## sethsmummy

aww bless i think hiccups are amusing now ds2 is starting to engage (4/5th palpable).. they feel so funny. I loved playing football :D First time iv ran in a few months lol... but shant be doing it again. Have you managed to get a nap through the day? x


----------



## skeet9924

The one thing i do find neat about the hiccups is i can tell exactly how my lo is sitting in my tummy.. head down body to my right side and a foot or a knee sticking out the left ( always!!) I find it funny when my whole tummy bounces!! I'm thinking maybe next week once my pup is a little better I'm going to get more active and try and get things going...maybe try and convince oh for a little :sex: lol although i think he wants the lo to stay in me longer :) 

I'm sure i will get a chance to get a nap today... Have to wait until oh wakes up though he's currently taking a nap..I think he's getting sympathy heartburn!! He was up at 4 am being sick from it and just finally fell back asleep now at 11:00am.. Due to all of my pups medications and feedings she's on a tight schedule so i need her to watch her while i sleep


----------



## sethsmummy

my little guy is exactly the same position! ooo good luck.. i hope the :Sex: works.. :( 3 rounds in 12 hours did nothing for me lol. Poor dh was exhausted haha and has told me "no more" :haha: 

awww bless him! have you had bad heartburn hun? I get it every night at the moment.. hoping it means little man has a full head of hair lol. Poor pup.. what is wrong with him/her? xxx


----------



## skeet9924

I get heart burn all the time!! I was so happy ob told me I could take zantac..it was a life saver!!! I was up being sick every night because of it.

My dog just had major surgery. Originally she ate a ribbon off of a balloon from my baby shower..but i guess since it was up setting her tummy she went around looking for other things to eat and since the snow has covered all of our grass she ate a sock and branches from my cedar tree. The ribbon ended up getting tangle around the sock in her tummy and a branch of the cedar tree got stuck in her intestines and pierced them. She ended up having surgery to remove it all from her. It was a very costly vet visit. My oh and i had such a crap weekend..the day i was in the vet we got a calls saying that his nana was not going to make it much longer so he had to go visit her 4 hrs away while i was left to deal with the pup. She ended up passing away on monday :cry: I'm just happy my pup made it through the surgery and i didnt have to put her down..i dont think i could have handled losing both


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun i am so sorry to hear that she passed away :hugs: :hugs: That must have been very hard! I am glad the vet managed to save your pup though, she must have been in so much pain with all of that in her! Its amazing what dogs eat :dohh: 
It sounds as though you have had a very very hard week hun. I am sending you lots of good luck vibes :dust: You deserve to have lots of good luck after such a horrid time xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

skeet, so sorry for your loss. I am glad your pup is okay though and hope he's all better soon.

starz, sounds promising, good luck!


----------



## Kte

Skeet :hugs:

Having a stressed out time at the moment. Bloomin' OH doing my head in. I have been holding my tongue and waiting for things for ages, stuff I need to do before baby is here and Ive had to wait and wait so now I have a big list because I keep forgetting and the last three nights I have been awake stressing. I showed OH list so he knows what we need to get in next few weeks and he just said 'I'm worrying over nothing and stuff that doesn't matter' well it matters to me you stupid git. I'm sick of having to be thrifty with my £10 week lunch money to by the odd bit here and there for baby. I'm just sick of it, plus my daughter is supposed to be going to a new nursery in a few weeks and needs some indoor pumps, which he has known about for ages, I put it on the list and he's like 'hmmm Im not sure about that' WE NEED THEM. Sure it's ok for you to get all the bits for you stupid car and beg and borrow for that - what about your family for a change! Ive put up with it as for months I have been promised 'soon' yet the time is here and I'm still sat here waiting. Just fed up and I'm told to stop stressing and I'm being silly. I really wanted to clean baby's clothes as well but I can't and we can't afford the laudarette, he says give it to his Mum. I don't want to, okay I may be irrationally selfish on this one but I wanted to do it all myself not rely on his f-in mother to do it. Take the only joy I have for preparing for baby why don't you you ignorant git. I can't even explain as he just doesn't get it. Utterly and completely fed up and now I know it will be night number 4 I can't sleep for being so wound up. The joy!


----------



## AmyB1978

/kte, sorry you are having such a tough time.your Oh needs a kick in the bum!


----------



## sethsmummy

kte your oh needs a serious kick up the arse hun!! Tell him he cant have any more bits for himself or his car until everything off your list is done!! He sounds really selfish :hugs: and slap him around the ears for the comment about the pumps! Your daughter needs them for nursery :S Men are so bloody stupid sometimes i swear down. The last think you need at this stage is to be left worrying over a huge list of things that you still need to buy/need to do. Wish i could give him a slap for you hun 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rose.

What a sod kte!! Luckily I control all our finances - my husband doesn't like the hassle! It would drive me mad if I had to ask him whenever I want something. Men can be very selfish sometimes - thankfully with us if OH wants something he asks me first. We do both work but my husband earns a lot more than me, but he is still happy for me to do the banking. Hope he bucks up his ideas soon!! And I can completely understand you wanting to do your own washing!


----------



## starzz

skeet9924 said:


> I get heart burn all the time!! I was so happy ob told me I could take zantac..it was a life saver!!! I was up being sick every night because of it.
> 
> My dog just had major surgery. Originally she ate a ribbon off of a balloon from my baby shower..but i guess since it was up setting her tummy she went around looking for other things to eat and since the snow has covered all of our grass she ate a sock and branches from my cedar tree. The ribbon ended up getting tangle around the sock in her tummy and a branch of the cedar tree got stuck in her intestines and pierced them. She ended up having surgery to remove it all from her. It was a very costly vet visit. My oh and i had such a crap weekend..the day i was in the vet we got a calls saying that his nana was not going to make it much longer so he had to go visit her 4 hrs away while i was left to deal with the pup. She ended up passing away on monday :cry: I'm just happy my pup made it through the surgery and i didnt have to put her down..i dont think i could have handled losing both

Sorry for your loss
Glad to hear your dog is ok
I have a chocolate lab and he swallowed a sock not long ago. I saw him do it so we were able to get to vet for them to make him vomit and bring up the sock.


----------



## sharnw

GL ladies with their LO's on the way <3

Skeet :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Skeet, sorry for your loss. I hope your dog is feeling better soon. We are taking ours for a op 2moro so hoping all is ok.

Kte, sorry your having a shit time with your OH. They dont seem to understand what we are going through and can be very selfish sometimes. My hubby is very laid back and doesn't see the rush in anything which can be frustrating sometimes as I am very organised. Hope things are better soon. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kte. :hugs: that is so frustrating .. My oh has been putting things off to.. He's off work this week so I wrote him a giant list and left it.. He's actually gotten a lot done .. Hopefully your oh starts getting stuff done for you!! 

Starz- my dog had eaten socks before and thrown them up.. This is the first time it caused issue but the ribbon wrapped around it and the stick blocked its way through .. Needless to say I'm officially vet broke lol


----------



## Lou1234

Skeet :hugs: sorry for your loss. 

Kte sorry OH is being such a pain.

Starzz - all sounds good and promising! I spent quite a while bouncing on my ball today. I really want to meet my baby soon!


----------



## Kte

Thanks ladies. Yeah we had a row over it all, he drives me mad as I tell him stuff is needed in advance and he just forgets or thinks we have more time :dohh: (3 weeks to go!) I used to be in charge of the money but I got fed up because he gets paid weekly and depending on his shifts depends how much he gets and most stuff goes out monthly. So it's a constant call around companies and 'rob peter to pay paul' kind of affair sometimes. Plus I was doing pretty much everything else in the house as well as working full time and looking after our LO so enough was enough! He needed some responsibility! He has slowly gotten better but is rubbish when it comes to just needing this and that for his car. It's £7 here and there but it all adds up and he just doesn't think and when I complain he said it will make us money in the long run - er not for another 3 /4 years at least (he wants to open his own VW restoration garage - oh gawd business accounts, I think not!). I'm just trying to get by in the here and now! I'm certainly going to get child benefit switched over to my own account soon though! Things will be fine once we don't have the 150 a week nursery bills going out and we just had a MOT and the camper and car to tax to pay out so we are thin on funds and it just sent me up a tree with worry! 

I'm compromising with the washing too, I'm going to keep out a few choice outfits for baby and then MIL can wash all the spare vests (I have a huge bag full from when Chloe was a baby). That way I still get to do the special items and get them ready rather than not be involved at all :thumbup:


----------



## starzz

Lou- hope it gets things going for you
I'm wondering how likely it will be that my LO shows up on his due date
I think it's going to be really close!


----------



## Lou1234

starzz said:


> Lou- hope it gets things going for you
> I'm wondering how likely it will be that my LO shows up on his due date
> I think it's going to be really close!

How are you doing at the moment?

My books say about 5% of babies are born on their due date and on Tuesday my midwife said that statistic is now 2%! 

Assuming things haven't slowed down for you it sounds like you'll be having a February baby or a very early March baby!


----------



## rose.

Don't worry kte, things will be better soon. I hate it when loads of expense comes at once. You'll be fine :)

I've now got a horrible cold and sore throat :( I'm so disappointed as its my work do tonight and I feel rubbish! Hoping it doesn't stick around long as I don't want to be in labour with a cold and sore throat!!


----------



## Kte

Morning ladies :flower:

He has now said I was right :haha: :wacko:

*Rose* :hugs: Hope you feel better to be able to enjoy your party :flower:


----------



## rose.

Good!! You are definitely right. Well done for making him change his mind :)

Thanks :)


----------



## Lou1234

I've got news - my waters have broken!!

The broke 2 hours ago so I've been to hospital to have it confirmed. I've had no pain yet so now I wait at home! Once contractions get to every 3-5 mins I call and go in. If nothing then I have to call at 8.30 in the morning and I'll go in to be induced.

I certainly wasn't expecting my waters to break before any other signs!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oohhh thanks super exciting mean it can happen at any time for you now :) eeek!


----------



## rose.

How exciting Lou!! Good luck - bet that was a shock, with no other signs yet!!


----------



## anna1986

Good luck Lou cant wait to see your baby :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck Lou! How exciting. :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

Thanks all.

I was actually on my way out of the door to go to Tesco to pick up a few bits like bread and yoghurt! If I'd left home 10 mins earlier I'd have been in the shop! could have tested that myth about free nappies or shopping from the store!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck!!!!


----------



## baby_bray

How exciting Lou1234!!!! You'll meet your little one soon enough!!! And you were just commenting about how few babies are born on their due date! Hope your LO is one of those 2%, that would be too cute!


----------



## paula181

Oooh how exciting. It won't be much longer till you meet your little one now Lou 

Xx


----------



## starzz

That's wonderful Lou and congrats! Thinking of you and good luck :) can't wait to hear about it and see pics of your LO


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck Lou!!! Wishing you a speedy and safe delivery!!


----------



## Kte

:shock: :shock: :shock: WOW!! Good luck, wishing you a speedy and safe delivery :flower: :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG LOU!!! Your gonna be having your baby by tomorrow at the latest.. that is so exciting :wohoo: Wishing you a safe and speedy delivery hun!!

I had my last midwife appointment today! bp is good and only trace protein. Also not measuring bang on instead of 4 weeks ahead :happydance: Cant believe its only a few days till i have my little man :cloud9: x


----------



## AmyB1978

Sethsmummy, so glad you had a good appointment today!


----------



## rose.

Yay for the appointment Seths mummy :)

I had my 38 week apt today. Baby is only 1/5 engaged and I'm measuring 37cm. I'm disappointed he is not more engaged after all the sharp pains I've had this week! Still, I suppose its a start.

Had my work do tonight, can't believe its my last day tomorrow! I'm actually beginning to feel a bit sad - I'm going to really miss everyone. Think it's only just starting to sink in that after tomorrow I won't be seeing them all every day. Obviously I'm so excited to meet my little man but... I don't know Im not used to doing nothing all day!! How will I cope until he's here lol!!


----------



## heaveneats

congrats Lou!! i hope baby is here soon!!

i've been having some pains today a lot in lower back although it could be from cleaning floors. Its my birthday today so i went out for lunch with my dad now i'm at home waiting for my mom to bring home chinese :) maybe as a birthday present my little girl will decide to make her appearance!


----------



## rose.

Happy birthday heaveneats! That would be a fantastic birthday present


----------



## sharnw

All the best Lou, Hope you have a lovely smooth labour and birth x

Happy birthday Heaveneats :cake:


----------



## skeet9924

Happy birthday heaveneats!!


----------



## iprettii

Happy Birthday Heaveneats!!!


So I had my doctors appointment today, my last one =) She says my cervix is high up =( and needs softening, but because of my gal stone issue and me having a horrible gal stone attack last night and being so fed up, I don't want to go over my due date because that would push back my surgery date (I'm having my gal bladder removed) so if nothing happens in the next few days, I am scheduled to be admitted into the hospital on my due date, March 5th at 3:30pm, stay overnight and hopefully deliver on the 6th.

So 6 more days till I get to meet my baby girl!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

*seths mum*, great to hear you had a good last midwife appointment.

*Rose *glad to hear your appointment went well, your baby is making a start on its journey. :happydance: Since I have finished work I seem to have been busy everyday so I hope you have a balance of things to do and having some rest.

*heaveneats* happy birthday! :cake:

*iprettii* excellent that they have given you a date, your baby will soon be here!

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and all is well baby is 3/5 engaged so well on the way down! :happydance: Cant believe how fast time is going now!
My dog had to have an op yesterday so really looking forward to picking her up today and giving her loads of fuss! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

I pretti- glad to hear you have a date!!

Sportsy- hope for a speedy recovery for your pup!! Glad to hear your lo is on its way down!!


----------



## sharnw

*Iprettii* thats so good your date is set! :happydance:

*Sportys* yay for baby nearly locked in :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

Morning ladies.

Happy Birthday Heaveneats!!

No news from me yet. I had no contractions at all during the day and went to bed. Slept for about 2 hours before being woken up with some light cramps.

I got up at 1am. I'm assuming I was having contractions - they felt like very strong period cramps. They were happening at one point every 5-8 mims and lasting about 30 seconds then they lasted for less time and then seemed to stop.

I went back to bed at 4.30 and managed to sleep for another hour. I've now been awake for an hour and no pains! Guess I'll be calling the hospital at 8.30 and finding out what time they want me to go in!


----------



## rose.

Must be lovely to have a date Ipretti, something to really focus on :)

Sportys, glad to hear baby is well on his/her way down, and hope your dog recovers quickly


----------



## anna1986

Good luck today lou hopefully youll have your baby soon x


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Lou!!!


----------



## Kte

Happy birthday *Heaveneats* :cake:

*Lou*: Good luck :flower:

*Ipretti*: Glad they have a date for you now :thumbup:

Happy March everyone!


----------



## sethsmummy

Lou hope you are getting on ok hun. 

iprettii - gz on getting a date hun! 

Heaveneats - belated happy birthday hun, i hope you had a good day :cake:

sportysgirl - Thanks hun! Ooo sounds like your little one is well on their way to making an appearence too! I hope your pup heals quickly and without too much pain hun :flower: 

I cant believe we are no in March! We can all now say we are having a baby THIS MONTH! When i was picking DS up from nursery a lady looked at me "have you not popped yet" and it felt so good to say "no, section on Tuesday" :happydance: EEKK its come to quick! xxx


----------



## baby_bray

Happy Birth Month everyone!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it's March now, WOW! I know the announcments are going to just start rolling in! <3 :happydance: We've all come so far, this is the homestretch now!


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy March! It is time now for some March March babies!! ;)


----------



## rose.

Yippee it's finally our month :D


----------



## iprettii

Can't believe it's MARCH!!!! lol I just texted my girlfriend saying AHHHHHHHHHH I'm going to meet my baby girl soon!


----------



## skeet9924

Looking forward to all of the birth announcements!!


----------



## MrsK

Hello everyone! I haven't really posted anything the past few months-- just been stalking ;-) With my first son, I was on BnB every day, but now that I have a toddler to chase, it seems I really haven't had much time to focus on this pregnancy. 

I'm only 36.3 today, so hubby went to a conference halfway across the country and won't be back until late Sunday night. Suddenly, now that he's gone, I'm completely paranoid.. It seems like the BH, which have been very rare this pregnancy, are coming constantly and won't let up. Earlier I was squatting with DS and I could swear I felt my water break... but there was nothing. Completely paranoid, lol!
With DS, I went into labor at 39+1, and my midwife is guessing this one will be earlier.. so that's probably the biggest reason I'm so worked up over this. Plus, DS was born within 6 hours of labor starting, and again, midwife is guessing this one will be even faster. Ugh. They say that women who are afraid, don't go into labor, right? I'm hoping it works for me.. even though having this baby while my husband is 2,000 miles away is my only fear, not labor itself.. lol. 

It's been really nice reading how you ladies are doing.. Wishing everyone the very best!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsK,

Hoping the baby stays put for you at least until your husband gets home. Good luck and try not to worry ( which is easier said then done.)


----------



## sharnw

*Mrsk * I have the same problem, My OH goes back to work this tuesday and wont be back until the 13th of March. He works 11 hours away, not sure how many miles that is. But its a $500-$700 plane ticket if its a last minute booking if I happen to go into labour while he's away. (and thats if he gets a plane on that specific day) hmmm :(

So Im hoping my LO comes around my due date, the 18th! haha

*Afm* Im starting to lose bits of my plug, yesterday it was (tmi) creamy discharge with a pink colour to it. Today Im getting stringy discharge (clear but on the pink side) 
LO is moving very good. Had period pain this morning. And felt a little off (nausous) from time to time through out the day. Hope LO stays put for another 2 weeks yet


----------



## rose.

I've not noticed any plug or period pains yet. I think that's why I just can't get my head around the fact he's due in less than 2 weeks - how can that be possible when there's no signs of him coming?! Haha


----------



## Kte

I have no signs either rose, I'm pretty convinced baby won't even be engaged slightly at my next mw appointment Tuesday!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm at 1cm now with his head engaged, had a couple period type pains here recently and a lot of "lightning crotch"...but no signs of a plug! I'm still betting I go until at least my due date.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm starting to think I'm going to atleast my due date too!! But a lot can happen in 2 weeks. I have my ob appt on Monday so ill see if I'm dialated any more.. 

Lol leave it to oh to come up with a new boys name 2 weeks before due date!! We originall picked Carson John.. Now Oh is saying he likes Lincoln John .. What do you ladies prefer!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

haha I have to go with Carson, since Lincoln was shot by a guy named John ;)


----------



## heaveneats

i thought for sure last night i'd go into labor :( i felt very off and had period type pains, as well had sharp sharp pains in cervix area, but i got a few hours of sleep and when i woke up all signs were gone!


----------



## baby_maybe

Baby Ruben Arthur Steven arrived on the 28th Feb (yes another feb baby!) at 11.59am weighing in at 8lb9oz. My waters went at home in the early hours of the morning and there was absolutely loads of them as predicted :haha:

I will put a birth story in my journal when I get chance, here's a pic of him at about 2 hours old :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/16fdfa60cfd433d9430426137c8939fd.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Aww baby maybe he'a precious!!


----------



## heaveneats

he's so beautiful baby_maybe!!! congrats i hope you get some sleep the first few nights :)


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations baby_maybe... he is absolutely beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## anna1986

Ladies who r worryin they havew no signs of labour - I had absolutly no idea anythin was goin to happen until my waters broke both times round! Both my kiddies were born within hrs of my waters breaking.

Congrats baby maybe x


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats babymaybe, he is so cute! And LMAO at another feb march baby! I thought they'd all be march for sure now!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

My Team Yellow baby turned into a pink bundle! It was a complete shock to us as so many people were predicting a boy and boys run in OH family more than girls.

So I had to be induced on Friday morning due to my waters breaking 24 hours earlier. I was then classed as high risk.
I had to have a monitor in all the time to check my contractions and heartbeat of baby. I also had to have the drip on all the time. I opted for an epidural and that was put in.

I was checked at about 7pm and was 4cm. At next check at 11.10 I was fully dilated. I spent an hour pushing. Baby was starting to get stressed and they were starting to look at other options as baby had to be delivered.

Elizabeth arrived at 1.22am this morning weighing 8lb 2oz. Due to waters breaking early and the epidural we have to stay in hospital for 24 hours after the birth. I can't wait to take my girl home tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kte

Congratulations on baby Ruben *baby_maybe* :flower: :happydance:

And on baby Elizabeth too *Lou* :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats lou shes congrats ... im in awe with these babies piks xxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations ladies on the new arrivals! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## paula181

Congratulations to all the new mummies :flower: 

I am soooo jealous, I want my baby now :haha:

Xx


----------



## sharnw

Beautiful baby boy!! Congrats baby maybe xxx


----------



## sharnw

Wow and beautiful baby girl!! Congrats lou xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Congratulations Lou!!!! She is so beautiful!!


----------



## rose.

You both have gorgeous babies girls!! I'm so jealous ;) 

Take care of yourselves and try to get some rest - but I bet you're just so excited!!!


----------



## anna1986

Congrats lou x


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Lou! She is precious and the first March baby born in march, I think.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats to the new mommies!


----------



## baby_bray

I think AmyB is right Lou, I think you've got the prize for the first "March" March baby!!! Lol! How cool! She is just precious! Congrats on team pink!!
Congrats to you too baby maybe! Baby Ruben is too cute!!!

Let the announcements roll!!

AFM: just had an appt yesterday with my MW. No internal check, so no clue if there's any progress going on (next week though). Lots of Braxton hicks though, only uncomfortable ones, nothing painful. Abigail is definitely low and head down though! Lots of little twinges and twangs with her getting all comfy. I can tell when those arms move now since it feels like its back on the inside of my pelvic bones again. Feels sort of like early on when she was still so little and my uterus was still stuck in my pelvis. :) I'm starting to get so excited


----------



## iprettii

omg congrats to both Baby_maybe and to Lou1234 you BOTH have 2 precious babies!! Oh man now I really can't wait to see my lil bundle of happiness!!!

Congrats again ladies.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so excited to see who's next!! Ugh one of my co workers wives was due a week after me and she had her baby today!


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Lou... she is adorable! 

baby_bray you never know hun those uncomfy bh could be working some magic :D 

afm - im getting rather nervous and excited.. I can now say Tomorrow i will be admitted to the hospital... and have my baby the day after :wohoo: I need to spend today doing a complete clean making sure everywhere is ready and making sure that my bag is fully packed with everything i need to take. 

I wonder who's will be the next baby to arrive :D


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so excited reading along your posts!!! Dying to know who's next :happydance:

I've always joked how I wanted a baby born end of Februrary so when my EDD was set to 3/7 I was a bit bummed since first borns are typically late not early! But then she came early!!!! Here's why end of Feb is special to me:
2/22 Hayden (my DD)
2/24 My maternal grandmother
2/27 my mom
2/28 my birthday!

How cool is that?? :thumbup: So it all was fate I think :flower: Good luck to all of you March March ladies!!!! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh baby_maybe and Lou!!! They're both so precious! :hugs: Yay for more babies!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Kte

It's not as exciting news as giving birth but . . 

37 weeks today :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> It's not as exciting news as giving birth but . .
> 
> 37 weeks today :thumbup: :happydance:

Happy Term day hun :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy term Kte!

Good luck sethsmummy, can't wait to see your lo


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsChezek said:


> I'm so excited reading along your posts!!! Dying to know who's next :happydance:
> 
> I've always joked how I wanted a baby born end of Februrary so when my EDD was set to 3/7 I was a bit bummed since first borns are typically late not early! But then she came early!!!! Here's why end of Feb is special to me:
> 2/22 Hayden (my DD)
> 2/24 My maternal grandmother
> 2/27 my mom
> 2/28 my birthday!
> 
> How cool is that?? :thumbup: So it all was fate I think :flower: Good luck to all of you March March ladies!!!! xx

 Very cool! She joined you all!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks ladies, he is super cute :) Obviously I'm biased :haha:

He's a pretty good feeder and sleeper, although he does choose to do his cluster feeds in the early hours of the morning and then sleep more in the day! We're waiting on the midwife again today as yesterday she said he looked a bit jaundiced. If she thinks he's worse today we'll be off for a trip to nicu so he can get a blood test and then they'll decide if we need to go back in so he can be under the lights. Hopefully she won't think it's any worse and we'll get to stay here though.

Lou - congratulations, Elizabeth is just gorgeous :)

Mrs C - how cool Ruben shares your birthday :)

Sethsmummy - so exciting that you get to meet your little man on tuesday :happydance:

Kte - happy full term :)

I second what Anna said about labour signs, I've never had any prior to actually waking up in labour, the only thing different this time round was the fact that my waters went first!


----------



## MrsChezek

Baby_maybe - very cool indeed! I have another friend who's son was born on 2/28. He's a pretty cool kid :winkwink: We've been dealing w jaundice and bilirubin levels all week and it's been frustrating but she finally came down yesterday so I'm feeling better. 

Kte - Congratulations on full term!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Well the midwife has been and she's happy that he's no more jaundiced than he was yesterday, so no trip for blood tests today :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay good news for levels coming down!


----------



## rose.

Great news :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks AmyB :D 

baby_maybe, whenever you can sit baby in the sunlight hun, its helps the body deal with the jaundice :thumbup:

MrsChezek sorry to hear you'v been dealing with the bilirubin and jaundice all week... im glad her levels have come down.

I feel for the both of you... I remember just how horrid it is. When ds1 was born he had blood tests every day (sometimes twice a day) for the first 9 days of his life to check his bilirubin levels. He was 0.1 from needing to go under the lights.. poor little man looked like a tangerine. Im hoping i dont have to deal with it this time.. or if i do it wont be as bad! xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

sethsmummy said:


> thanks AmyB :D
> 
> baby_maybe, whenever you can sit baby in the sunlight hun, its helps the body deal with the jaundice :thumbup:
> 
> MrsChezek sorry to hear you'v been dealing with the bilirubin and jaundice all week... im glad her levels have come down.
> 
> I feel for the both of you... I remember just how horrid it is. When ds1 was born he had blood tests every day (sometimes twice a day) for the first 9 days of his life to check his bilirubin levels. He was 0.1 from needing to go under the lights.. poor little man looked like a tangerine. Im hoping i dont have to deal with it this time.. or if i do it wont be as bad! xxx

Exactly, my poor baby girl has had her heel pricked 1-2 times daily since birth. Her heals look like a sieve!!! And at this point when they poke new holes and drain blood, the old ones bleed too! It's so frustrating and painful to watch your LO be tormented like that...she won't be pricked today and hopefully tomorrow's follow up will be the end of it :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Some inspiration to get you all through labor and delivery - it will be SO worth it in the end :happydance: And that's coming from someone still on pain killers and bedrest after 9 days!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/52BF760C-D0FC-4DFB-AD66-DFDFFC127EB3-4647-0000029A2F7EBCA4_zpsb052c7b8.jpg
Milk Coma Happy

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/CEAD5325-6B4A-4EB7-AE96-7FF69EC37DEB-4647-0000029A32E42F7D_zps67f1dda0.jpg
Getting burped by daddy (side note: DH is 5'6" and 135lbs - a lil guy so she is tiny!)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/C6975322-C16E-4839-8DA0-D68FBBFC14E7-4647-0000029A2C087E34_zpsdc9a7373.jpg
'oozing happiness' after her first sponge bath LOL

Good luck ladies!!! May you all have smooth rides :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Gorgeous pics mrs chezek!


----------



## baby_bray

Glad to hear the bilirubin levels are looking a bit better!! And thank you or the "inspirational" pics of Hayden!! I'm started to get so excited about meeting my little one, I can't stand it!!! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous pics MrsChezek and fingers crossed for no more heel pricks! They had to move onto ds1's hands because they couldnt get a fresh spot on his heel. Nothing worse than watching them be put through pain :cry: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww to cute. think im might have little happy cry to myself lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

well ladies just wanted to say bye bye for now! I'll not get on tomorrow before i go into hospital. I cant believe Tuesday morning i am having my section! I shall be on to update you all with pics and story hopefully on Thursday. 

Cant wait to find out who was next on the baby list xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck sethsmummy!!!!!!
Big :hug:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes well Sethmum, look forward to seeing the photos and hearing how it all went! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Good luck Seths mummy!!!


----------



## baby_bray

Good luck Sethsmummy! We'll all be thinking about you! Can't wait to hear your announcement!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck sethsmum!! Hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## bkay77

I know I havent posted in forever, it was a rough 3rd trirmester. But I wanted to come and post my announcement!! We ended up with a February baby!! At 39w2d our little one was born :)

Monday, February 25, 2013, 12:29pm, 8lbs3oz, 19 inches

Lilah Hope

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/625412_10200138997812732_1025876804_n.jpg

This is her hospital picture, taken when she was 24 hours old


----------



## AmyB1978

bkay, she is adorable! Congrats!!!!

Has anyone been able to keep track of how many February March babies we have? I know we have just the one (Solomon) who was born in December and my Emily in January but I feel like we have at least 3-4 February March babies at this point?

I love seeing the birth announcements rolling in!!! It is hard to believe that we are there... started so long ago together, most of us in First Tri!!!!


----------



## iprettii

another february(march) baby lol. Congrats BKay77 and good luck Sethsmommy


----------



## boxxey

im full term tomorrow :) congrats on all the births and good luck to all the up coming Im so happy to finally be full term


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Blay!! She is adorable!!! 

Maybe when Anna gets a chance she will update the front page.. Or when we switch pages.. I'm sure she is really busy right now :)


----------



## anna1986

good luck seths mummy and congrats bkay shes adorable 

i thought once everyone has had their babies i would make a new group somewhere else for us as thought we'd move over to baby club then x


----------



## rose.

Oh Bkay she is soo cute!! Seeing all these pics of your gorgeous little ones makes me want mine here right now!!


----------



## Kte

Good luck *sethsmummy* :flower:

Congratualtions* BK* :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no ladies!! I think I'm starting to nest!! I woke up this morning way earlier then I planned because I couldn't get all the cleaning I want done out of my head!! Now let's see if I can find the energy to do it!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, perhaps it means you will be posting baby pics soon!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck seths mommy!

I am loving all the baby pics!


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully! Had ob appt she didn't check for dialation this week as I haven't had many contractions.. But she said if I'm not in labour by Monday she will do a sweep to. Try and get things going


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats bkay, lilah is gorgeous and yep another feb (march) baby :haha:


----------



## sharnw

I agree *skeet* maybe you will be posting bubby pictures soon :D


----------



## skeet9924

Fingers crossed!! Lol the cleaning would be going so much better if my heartburn wasn't acting up today!!


----------



## Kte

I just want to :sleep: but my heart burn is playing up and my legs, ARGHHHH to say the least - both twitching away. OH is already in a grump for not getting to bed early (cat snuck into our room and created a disaster) so it's been a chaotic night. :grr:


----------



## heaveneats

i have an OB appointment tomorrow but i don't i'm going to go it seems so pointless since he does nothing, just measures my belly, listens to heart (which i can do at home with doppler) and thats it, if he actually did internal i may go to see dilation but he never does. I rather stay in bed, i'm getting sick of all of this, i'm grumpy :(


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully he checks tomorrow for you.. I felt the same way today for my appt.. I was feeling so sick from heartburn and lack of sleep and then she didn't really do anything.. It seems pointless to go every week when nothing is done


----------



## sharnw

*Heaveneats* hope you get dilation checked tomorrow

*Skeet and Kte* sorry your heartburn is burning 


*afm* MW appoint went well. baby's head is locked in and engaged. aghhhh hope my cervix dont ripen lol. OH is away for 8 days and I dont want LO making an early entrance while he's away


----------



## skeet9924

oh sharn hoping your lo stays put for a bit...is oh able to come back if you go into labour early?


----------



## sharnw

Thanks skeet :flow:

There's no way for him to get back :( all flights are booked out grrrr
He reckons, "just his luck, LO will come early while he's away"
I hope he's wrong. Stay put LO


----------



## skeet9924

oh that sucks!! I really hope your lo stays put!!!! My Oh didnt even go to his nana's funeral that is 5 hours away this weekend because he wanted to stay close to me..I felt horrible I kept trying to convince him to go but he said his nana would jump out of her grave to kick him in the ass and call him and arsehole if he missed his childs birth lol.

What ever you do, dont let your doctor do a sweep or anything to induce labour ..lol try to relax and put your feet up too!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats Bkay! Gorgeous lil princess :baby:


----------



## iprettii

Good Morning (4:30am here) or afternoon ladies. I'm having mild contractions 4 minutes apart. Today is also my due date and my induction date so maybe it was meant to happen today.


----------



## iprettii

Oh and I forgot to mention that my hubby is in NY and I was suppose to be admitted into the hospital for 3:30pm today and hubby was to fly in at 10:45am so I called him to have him try and get on the earlier flight that gets in at 8:30am


----------



## sportysgirl

Sharn I hope LO stays put until your other half is home. 

Iprettii I hope goes well looks like it was meant to be today! 

I am not sleeping well wither between the heartburn restless legs and positioning I think someone is getting me ready for night time feeds! lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok. :kiss:


----------



## rose.

Good luck ipretti!! Hope baby stays put Sharn :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck iPretty hope DH makes it back in time


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck iPretti!!! Hope your DH makes it today and that you have a smooth delivery! 
:hug:

AFM, Hayden has nipped jaundice in the butt and we're focused on getting her weight up before her 2 week well visit. They like her to be back to birth weight and yesterday she was 5 oz away!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## rose.

How is it being a mum mrs chezek? Is it the most amazing thing in the world? What has been your favourite thing so far?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Haven't been around much lately coz I wasn't sure I'd be a March mom (due 30 March). But now I've been booked for a C-section on 19 March so only 2 weeks to go!! Exciting and a bit nerve wrecking all at the same time!


----------



## rose.

How exciting plastik pony - it's nice to have a definite date to count down to :)


----------



## anna1986

good luck ipretti

AFM - alls well here cant believe little man will b 3 weeks on thurs! where does the time go???


----------



## rose.

Wow Anna that has gone so quickly!! How is it having 2 little ones to run around after? Is your daughter enjoying being a big sister?


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> How is it being a mum mrs chezek? Is it the most amazing thing in the world? What has been your favourite thing so far?

Well the stress never ends! From TTC to pregnancy to now I'm just always worried about things. But it's amazing to look at this lil critter and think - I made her!!! I turned food into this lil human being. And she changes so much each day. It's been a very hard 11 days but worth every ounce of it! I love most her lil sounds she makes...she squeaks when she sleeps and clicks her tongue and makes pitter patter sounds w her lips. It's so cute! :cloud9:

What are you most looking forward to???


----------



## kraftykoala

I am getting so impatient now all these babies are arriving!


----------



## rose.

Aww :) it sounds amazing! I am under no illusions, I know it's going to be hard, but I just know its going to be worth every second!!

I'm not sure really... I think snuggles with the 3 of us! Cuddling up in front of the tv with my husband and our little boy. There is so much I am looking forward to though!!


----------



## rose.

Me too koala! I'd be happy if he arrived any time now :)


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> Wow Anna that has gone so quickly!! How is it having 2 little ones to run around after? Is your daughter enjoying being a big sister?

its tiring having 2 little ones but totally worth it! will be glad when im fully recovered from my section.
she is loving her little brother always patting him n laughing at him. its so adorable to watch :)


----------



## Kte

*Sharn*: Hope baby stays put until your OH is back home :flower:

*iPretty*: Good luck :flower:

great news on the date *plastikpony *:thumbup:

*MrsChezek*: Glad Hayden no longer has jaundice probs :flower:

*Anna*: So glad she is enjoying being a big sister :thumbup: Hope it doesn't take too long for your recovery :flower:

AFM: MW today appointment went well, OH was able to make it this time so it wasn't just me and little miss this time. We discussed the birth plan but were very vague, I'm all for going with the flow of the day, bonus is there is now two pools at the birth centre so it's a possibility if I want to try for it again. I didn't have it in my head I would this time so a minor spanner in the works but I guess a good one! We are booked in for another MW appointment at 39+2, we warned her we were planning on coming as we think LO will be late! However, baby has moved down a tiny smidge, she didn't say we were 5/5 or anything like that but baby's head can be felt as down now (she couldn't tell last time) and although my bump still feels high, it's not as high up in my ribs as before, so slow progress :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Ipretti- good luck today!! Look forward to seeing pics and a birth story!!

Ms chez- glad Hayden's jaundice has been cleared up

Anna- happy to hear things are going well!! Hoping you recover soon

Afm: after feeling so crappy yesterday between nausea and heart burn ( felt like I was back in first tri) I slept for 11 hours last night!! I only woke up once to pee.. Several times to turn over but it was still a great sleep!!


----------



## Amluro

Hello to all of you, i really enjoy readind all this great news.
Tomorrow im gonna have my section at 8am, 38 w, so happy to meet my fourth princess,but at he same time im already missing my bump


----------



## skeet9924

Amluro- good luck tomorrow! That is so exciting!' I feel like I'm going to miss my bump as well .. I love being pregnant!!


----------



## AmyB1978

good luck to everyone in labor/about to be in labor/about to be induced/etc

The March babies are coming quick now! 

Here is the most recent picture of my January baby... she will be 6 weeks tomorrow, her due date!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

Tara and i are happy to announce the birth of ethan leslie rooney-bell. Born at 9.48am weighing 7lb 8oz (husband)


----------



## skeet9924

Awwww congrats!!! Hope mom and baby are doing well!!


----------



## heaveneats

congrats sethsmommy!!!!!! wow everyone is really moving a long!!

iprettii- i hope all goes well today and will be thinking of you!

right now i just went for a long walk and ate some pineapple :) worth a try!


----------



## AmyB1978

congrats Sethsmummy!!!!


----------



## anna1986

Heaveneats - hot bath n sex worked for me :)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Seths mummy :) can't wait to see a photo!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope all goes well Amluro.

Sethsmum thats great news! Hope all is well. :kiss:


----------



## iprettii

So I was admitted into the hospital at 8:45am and had Chloe Arielle at 2:37pm. Labor and delivery story and pics at a later time. I am very tired. also it looks like a congrats is in order for Sethsmommy!!


----------



## iprettii

Oh yes and DH made it!!! 

Also how cool is this, Sethsmommy and I have the same name (Tara) and both had our babies the same day!!!


----------



## boxxey

congrats ladies, I cant wait to hold my wee man


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations iprettii So pleased your OH made it too! 

These babies are coming thick and fast now! xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats iPretti, sooo glad DH made it!!!!


----------



## paula181

Wowza it's been busy on here!!

Congrats to all the new mummies :flower:

I can't believe it's my due date tomorrow, I don't think he will make an appearance but how exciting :dance:

Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats ipretti!! 

Hopefully your lo will make an appearance soon Paula!!


----------



## sharnw

Wow- its busy on here! :D :D

Congrats for your babies arrivals ladies :flow::flow:

Loving the new pic of your little miss *Amy*

*Paula* GL, how exciting and yay for your due date tomorrow x


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats to sethsmummy and iPretti!!! Looking forward to pictures and birth stories...gosh I should really write mine down!
:hug:


----------



## anna1986

Congrats ipretti x


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy due date Paula


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Ipretti :)


----------



## Kte

Congrtualtions *Seth's Mummy *(and Hubby!) on the arrival of baby Ethan :flower:

Hope all goes well *Amluro* :flower:

Congratulations ipretti on baby *Chloe* :flower:


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you all today?

Well it looks like this little man isn't going to make an appearance today!! All the pressure and cramping has stopped, darn-it :haha:

Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Aww Paula that sucks :( when do you have an appt next.. Are they going to give you a sweep or a date for induction?


----------



## heaveneats

Hey girls, contractions are lasting 2 minutes, about 7 minutes apart, hoping this is it


----------



## anna1986

good luck heaveneats x


----------



## AmyB1978

good luck heaveneats!


----------



## starzz

Congrats to everyone who had their babies and good luck to all those still to come!
Our little baby boy arrived Saturday march 2nd
My waters broke on Friday at 1130am. Went to hospital and laboured all day/ night with little progress. They put me on oxytocin all night but I only ever progressed from my initial 3cm to 6cm so ended up having c sec Saturday morning. Baby carter was born at 832 am weighing 8lbs 7oz
He's the most amazing little thing and we are so incredibly in love!!!!


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats to our new MARCH mommies!!!!!!!!!! <3 Announcements are just *rolling* in now!!! How exciting!

AFM: no big labor signs....starting to think I'll be an overdue mommy with nothing really going on. Appt on Friday and it'll be the first time I have an internal check, so we'll see if anything has really been going on!


----------



## AmyB1978

congrats to all the new mommies!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

heaveneats fingers crossed this is it! Hope all goes well.

starzz congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## MrsK

Congrats to all the new mommies and babies! Very exciting to see all the announcements :)

I made it through hubby's weekend away without going into labor.. teehee.. now watch me go overdue! Hubby will have to work out of town either next week or the week after, so I'm hoping to have this little guy before then. He will be 3 hours away, so close enough to make the birth in all likelihood.. but I prefer to have him by my side for the entire labor. 

Getting lots of stabs in my cervix, so maybe that means baby has moved down. At the last appointment, he was still pretty high.. Getting what feels like painful contractions, too, but I think they're mostly gas :haha: Seems so silly to be watching for labor signs so intently at 37 weeks.. I better just relax and forget about going into labor, or I'll drive myself crazy these next few weeks. They come when they come, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Super jealous of all you new mommies lol. Congrats to you all. Seeing all these baby piks popping up making me sweepy :( lol. Super excited for you all. 

Im slowly getting slower to my due date lol but it still early next month.

Anyways looking forward to all the birth/labor stories appearing xxxxx


----------



## rose.

Good luck heaven eats! And congrats starzz!

I've got no signs at all :( I don't even feel like he's dropped! I hope he doesn't keep me waiting ages... Come on baby!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Keep my fingers crossed for you Rose. Are you trying to get labor going?xx


----------



## rose.

Thanks! Yeah, I haven't tried anything that dramatic though - just bouncing on my ball and trying to keep active. I haven't tried hot curries or pineapples yet!!


----------



## anna1986

congrats starzz xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow, congrats to all the new mummies. Can't believe how many babies have arrived since I was on yesterday!


----------



## Kte

Good luck *Heaveneats* :flower:

Congratulations *Starz* :flower: Wishing you a speedy recovery :flower:

It's okay *MrsK* and *Cherrybump*, we have the next few weeks playing the waiting together but our times will come :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Starz :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations on the new arrivals - I haven't been in this thread for a while. Need to update my ticker.

Elizabeth is a really good baby at the moment and very contented. She pretty much sleeps then every 3-4 hours wakes up for a feed then back to sleep. Today we had a bit more awake time which was great. Lovely to lie on the mat next to her while she just stared at me!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats starz!!!


----------



## Kte

Sleep evades me yet again :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: Just having stupidly vivid dreams, tonight is about fire, everything ends up with fire in it. A big fear of mine so the moment I drift off I am soon awake again :dohh: Wish I had a dream remote! :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats starz!!!
Super exciting on here now!!!! But not enough pictures! Please post everyone :flower:

So is anyone breastfeeding? I'm having such a hard time with it...Hayden is such an aggressive sucker my nipples are screaming for help at this point :cry:

PS Happy DUE DATE to me! Bean is 40 weeks today (1 week 6 days old since birth). I feel much better now that she's fully developed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

You wanted photos so here are some! Elizabeth looking thoughtful about something!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lou1234

Me holding Elizabeth when she was about 15 hours old.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lou1234

Not looking impressed about leaving the hospital.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Oh Lou, Elizabeth is absolutely gorgeous :) you must be so proud!


----------



## sportysgirl

Lou those photos are so cute! xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lou, how cute! Thanks for sharing,

MrsC we are breast feeding, at the week stage she was still in the NICU and I had swelling and pain in my nipples but mainly from the pump. I used lanolin and gel ice packs (which be careful with ice as it can lessen your supply too.) Does it hurt while nursing or mainly after? I would try lanolin to help if it is dryness but also check he is latching well, cause it should not really hurt when he's sucking. You might wanna post on the breast feeding forum as well. Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## katyblot

Oh my goodness, so many exciting and happy announcements, while I've been gone! 

Congratulations mrschezek, baby_maybe, Lou1234, bkay77, sethsmummy, Iprettii and starzz!

Really loving all your birth stories and photos!




paula181 said:


> Wowza it's been busy on here!!
> Congrats to all the new mummies :flower:
> I can't believe it's my due date tomorrow, I don't think he will make an appearance but how exciting :dance:
> Xx

Happy due date for yesterday! How u doing? It was my due date too! But nothing going on here!



heaveneats said:


> Hey girls, contractions are lasting 2 minutes, about 7 minutes apart, hoping this is it

Good luck heaveneats! 


AFM - well the last 2 weeks hav been so stressful. I got a call from work when I was 38 +5 to say that I was gonna b made redundant :cry: so I had to go into work for 2 days worth of meetings, even tho had been on mat leave for 3 weeks! I was then given 48 hours to appeal against their decision. Needless to say I couldn't sleep during the entire time, and was so upset, angry and stressed! It's a good job baby didn't arrive early, coz I just became so detached from my pregnancy. well I got my appeal in just in time, sat up for hours infront of computer writing it! And hav now heard that I hav been successful, no longer jobless! Thank goodness, I can now giv a sigh of relief, and get back to thinking about baby, and actually enjoy the last few days of my last pregnancy. So even tho I'm now overdue I really don't want Lo to come out quite yet! 

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

So glad your appeal worked!!! You must be so relieved! Enjoy your last bit of pregnancy!


----------



## rose.

Thank goodness the appeal worked Katy, how stressful! Now you definitely deserve to chill out and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Ladies,

Thank you for all the congratulations!

I tried to BF.. i got to midnight though and ethan had been sucking so hard i had a blood blister on one nipple and the other boob i couldnt see the nipple to get it in his mouth (i have one breast a lot bigger than the other) so went to bottle.. but he got 14 hours of colostrum so im happy.

https://i47.tinypic.com/352j7nb.jpg

Here is baby Ethan <3 We are now home and doing really well, i surprised how well im getting about and even shocked the midwives being up and in the shower by myself at 7am the next day. pretty good going if i do say so myself to say the lady in the room next to me had her section straight after me and she is still struggling today. I'm glad im healing good though.. missed ds1 too much to have to stay in any longer. :cloud9:

Congratulations to the other mummies who have had their babies and OMG Ipretty (i think it was you, apologies if not) our names being the same.. and babies being born on the same day!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on baby Ethan, he is lovely! And well done you for getting up and about so quickly sounds like you're going to have a nice quick recovery :)


----------



## iprettii

Okay so here is my birth story.

Keep in mind that in my head I was thinking this is going to be a long day since I was in the hospital with my daughter in labor for 26 hours.

March 5th my due date I was to be induced at 3:30pm (induced because I also have Gal bladder surgery in 2 weeks that I didn't want to change the date on)

At 3am I was getting very mild period like pains every 9 minutes and I just couldn't sleep, not because they hurt but for some reason I just couldn't sleep. So for 30 minutes I had mild pains 9 minutes apart. Then they went from 5 to 7 minutes apart. By 4am I decided I should let my mother know how I'm feeling (all the while I didn't think this was it) a half hour later they were coming 3 minutes apart and stronger so I called my husband who is in NY to let him know that he needs to get on the earlier flight just in case.

At 5 am I called the Dr and they told me to stay home as long as I could (until I couldn't bare it) then come in. 7:45am still 3 minutes apart but MUCH stronger, I couldn't bare it and we left for the hospital. I was admitted at 8:16am and was 3cm dilated. At 12pm I was given the epidural and I was 4cm dilated but I was also feeling tons of pressure. The doctor kept asking if I'm feeling relief, which I was but the pressure was still uncomfy. He also told me it would be about another 8-10 hours. At 2:15pm I was checked again and I was 10cm and my daughter was damn near out of me LOL. I felt the pressure but I had no urge to push so I didn't think it was time. Anyway they came rushing into the room to set up and 3 pushes later at 2:37pm weighing 7lbs 7oz at 19 inches long Chloé Arielle was born. =)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









photo 2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7









photo 3.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww babies are super cute :)

Cant wait for my little bubs to show :) xxx


----------



## baby_bray

Wow iPrettii! She's gorgeous! Happy Birthday Baby Chloé! Welcome to the world! Sounds like things really moved along! Glad hubby made it!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MrsK

MrsC, I nursed my first son for 12 months, and unfortunately, the beginning is painful :-( I know everyone says that if the latch is correct, it doesn't hurt-- but by the time I got DS's latch corrected, I was already so raw that I wanted to cry every time he nursed for the first 2 months. I know that sounds discouraging, but it's SO worth it-- if I could go back, I wouldn't change a thing. We had the best breastfeeding relationship after that, and since he wanted to eat every 2 hours at night until he was 8 months old (and every 3 after that), I was so, so thankful for not having to get up and make bottles all the time. 

Have somebody experienced look at the latch to see if it's correct (his lips need to be turned outward.. push down on his chin every time he latches to make sure his bottom lip isn't turned in).. and then just keep going, no matter how awful it might feel at times. Believe me, it's worth it!!!


----------



## MrsK

Congrats on the beautiful babes-- lovely pictures!!

AFM, I can hardly walk. Ugh. I had bad SPD with my last pregnancy, starting at about 17 weeks. This time I hardly had any pain, so I thought I was going to get away with it... but a couple of days ago the pain started, and since last night, it's just been agony. :-( Getting out of bed at night to pee is a complete nightmare.. Ugh.. all the more reason to want this baby out!

I'm having NO vaginal discharge.. does that happen to anyone? I remember last time having more and more and more those last few weeks... I definitely needed a pantyliner. This time, the discharge has decreased. A few weeks ago I still needed a pantyliner.. now.. nothing. I'm gonna ask the midwife about it next week, but was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat?


----------



## katyblot

Ipretti - loved hearing your birth story. And gav me hope for mine, as my first labour with my dd was really long too, hoping its shorter this time round too! 
And love the pictures, esp the one of your 2 girls together!

Congrats again! Xxx


----------



## sharnw

Awww beautiful babies :cloud9:


----------



## kraftykoala

So many gorgeous babies, I'm getting so excited to meet my sprout now :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Love the pictures!!!! Such cuties :baby:

iPretti - ur birth story makes me want to cry! I pushed for 2 HOURS...I can't believe you pushed 3 times :cry: But good for you! You deserved it after your first long labor :hugs:

Yay for all these babies! Keep 'em coming!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stelly

Congratulations all you new mommas!!!! Pages and pages of beautiful new little babies!! I had so much fun catching up :D They are all amazingly adorable! I cant say congrats enough for you all!! :happydance:

Well just a quick update on the very first born "March" baby- he is now 5lb 12oz :) and will be 3 months old/adjusted age "zero" next friday!
 



Attached Files:







482512_10200715567232325_1178636452_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## skeet9924

oh stelly he looks so amazing!! He's such a fighter!!


----------



## skeet9924

well ladies i have to share this with you only because I am feeling very accomplished right now!! I just managed to shave!!! LOL... I can't believe that I was able to do it!! It was not easy and I think I was more exhausted after my shower then before!! Not to mention i did it all in a stand up shower!! :happydance:


----------



## Stelly

Haha skeet that is quite the accomplishment!!! Go you!


----------



## AmyB1978

Stelly, I was thinking about you a lot recently and wondering how Solomon was doing. He looks great!!! Glad he is doing well!!


----------



## iprettii

Awwww Stelly, he looks great!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Stelly he is beautiful so glad he is doing well. x


----------



## rose.

Wow stelly, Solomon has grown up so much! Can't believe he is 3 months already, it's gone so quickly!


----------



## ohmygoodness

Hello March mamas, I haven't been on this board since second tri. Still hanging in there, waiting for my little peanut to come. Nature has decided to play a cruel joke on me this week. I have caught the most dreadful cold. Guess what happens when you combine a 39 week pregnant woman with uncontrollable coughing? This is not fun. I love all the pics and birth stories, especially from the moms I recognize from way back in first tri.


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow Stelly he's made such great progress!!! What an adorable trooper :flower:

And nice work skeet! lol


----------



## anna1986

hes doing so well stelly :)


----------



## heaveneats

Hey all! Had my little girl Emma Gabriella, she was born march 7 at 1:01 am 6 punds 10 ounces. Birth story will follow when I'm home
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130308-00099.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## anna1986

congrats heaveneats shes beautiful x


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats heaveneats, she's beautiful!!! And Happy Birthday Baby Emma, welcome to the world!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Aw congratulations heaveneats :)

It feels like everyone's having their babies early!! I'm feeling quite a lot of pressure tonight so I'm hoping its a sign. Doubt it though!!


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Heaveneats!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats heaveneats!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats heaveneats! Emma (I call my Emily that sometimes) is beautiful!


----------



## ohmygoodness

heaveneats said:


> Hey all! Had my little girl Emma Gabriella, she was born march 7 at 1:01 am 6 punds 10 ounces. Birth story will follow when I'm home

she is such a darling.


----------



## boxxey

congrats she is beautiful


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats heaveneats! What a beauty :hugs:

So exciting on here!!


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations heaveneats! And welcome Emma! Lovely name - its my DD's middle name!

AFM - well me and dh dtd last night, lots of uncomfortable bh afterwards. But woke up this morning 5am, and nothing. Oh well, back to enjoying being pregnant for a while longer!


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations heaveneats, she is adorable. :kiss:


----------



## rose.

Nothing for me yet either kt :( might try BDing tonight but I'm really not in the mood...


----------



## Kte

Congratualtions heavenneats :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

I tried bd yesterday morning but it didn't work.. I went out with a friend and walked around all day and took my dogs for a walk.. Still nothing..


----------



## rose.

We bd'd this morning in the end, hasn't seemed to have any effect!


----------



## wanting2010

Sounds like some of our LOs are perfectly content to stay where they are!! I'm thinking my little guy is superglued in! As of Wednesday at my last OB appointment, I'm 4cm dilated and 90% effaced and still NO signs of labor. I was due on the 3rd. Scheduled to be induced on Monday!

Congratulations to all the mommas of these beautiful March babies!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww how cute. Congrats hun xxx

It shall be in turn very soon ladies :) xxx


----------



## rose.

In a way I wish my midwife examined me to find out whether I'm dilated/effaced. I won't be getting an internal until my stretch and sweep which will happen at 41 weeks if he still isn't here. Mind you, I'm feeling lucky to have escaped the experience so far - Ive heard its not pleasant!!

I'm going to try and be more patient - he will come when he's ready. And I should make the most of sleep and rest while I can


----------



## foxiechick1

Still here too! Was due yesterday but thi smonkey os showing no signs of wanting to come out! Funny seeing as my DS was born at 35+5 he couldn't wait to come out! Thjink this one is waiting until tomorrow so they can share mummy's birthday! lol! 30th as well! What a way I could be spending it!!! x


----------



## rose.

Ahh! How funny if you ended up sharing a birthday - it would certainly be one to remember!


----------



## foxiechick1

It would but just think it would give my dh a chance to forget them in the future! lol x


----------



## skeet9924

Just curious.. How far are you ladies traveling from home now? I have oh moms bday dinner tomorrow.. I'm planning on going its about an hour away.. Figure hour is about my max.. How far are you ladies willing to go?


----------



## rose.

I guess about an hour - we went to my husbands sisters the other weekend which was about an hour and a half away. It depends - I'm happy to go that far to a family members house, but probably wouldn't want to go that far to an unknown place, if that makes sense.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Where we live you pretty much travel at least an hour everywhere. Even the hospital is an hour away. I justmake sure my hospital bag is in the car!


----------



## heaveneats

Hi ladies so here we go with the birth story i have time to type it all out now that i'm home, i'll post it here since i never use my journal.

I woke up throughout the night on 6th with a few cramps and just generally feeling not well and uncomfortable. In the morning at about 7 i couldn't lay down any longer os i got up to walk around and take my temp since i felt chills, it was normal so i spoke with my mom and she said she better stay home just in case. At about 10 i got very crampy, but it was hard to time the contractions s i convinced myself it was false labor, so i took a bath and it relieved the pain somewhat-also a sign that convinced me it was false labor. by 2 in the after non my mom was trying to drag me out of the house to go to the hospital but i said no because they'd send me home. I finally said okay to the hospital visit and the 10 minutes it took us to gt my bags in the car my contractions were 2minutes apart. 

the car ride was hell but we got there in enough time for me to be wheeled in by a paramedic as i couldn't move from the sidewalk he said he'd take me up and rushed me to the Labor and delivery area. They assessed me but i screamed the entire time especially when they checked dilation and i was 4-5 cm completely effaced with bulging waters. They got me in a gown asked if i wanted an epidural and i said hell yes, so they got the doctor who just happened to be right there (thank god) it was so hard to stay still for them to put the tube in my back as i was contracting every minute. As soon as the epidural was put in i was able to calm down and became a different women, it was amazing!

My water broke about2 hours after the epidural was put in i didnt even notice since i was so numb but there was merconium so they informed the paediatrician would need to be there for delivery to check her and suction her out. This freaked me out and i immediatly grabbed my phone to google all the things that can go wrong:dohh: OH had to step in and take away the phone haha. By 10 pm on the 6th i was fully dilated but they doctors wanted to wait for her to work farther in my pelvis so we waited another hour to start pushing. She was face down the right way when i was admitted but by the time i had to push she had switched so after an hour of not moving her and my pain medication not kicking in anymore for the strong contractions, they tried turning her, but couldnt so i kept pushing, after another half hour they were able to turn her and with many strong pushing another half hour later she was out! Her lungs were cleared out and OH could snap a bunch of pics, poor guy he was so squeamish in the delivery but he held on!

She weighed 6 pounds 10 ounces and was perfect in every way i cannot be more in love with my little family. OH has been good he is learning, just as i am, he bought me a beautiful necklace set from Pandora and a bead for my bracelet called 'Mother of Pearl" i plan on keeping them for her when she turns 18 since they were from her Daddy on the day she was born.:kiss:

i hope all you ladies are doing well and i will try and check for birth announcements!


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Heaveneats - Emma is gorgeous! 

I know it isn't Mother's Day today all round the world but it is in the UK so Happy Mother's Day Mummies! To the Mummies who have their babies here and the Mummies who are still cooking theirs.

My MIL is still with us and goes back up North tomorrow. My Mum is coming over today and the 6 of us (dad, brother, OH and the Mums) plus Elizabeth are all out for lunch today. No breakfast in bed for me today though - OH is still fast asleep! Can I point out it wasn't him doing the night shift last night!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy Mother's Day to you too Lou! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Kte

My MIL came over today, OH pissed me off so I went upstairs. He is being an inconsiderate selfish git at the moment. now his parents have gone and think I have a problem with them, he can't even be arsed to say that I'm just not well or something. So he has been selfish, unconsiderate and now I look the bad guy to his parents. Can't anyone get it in their stupid pea brains I am 38 weeks pregnant and feel like utter crap. No one cares and no one listens. I had a go as OH is going out tonight, lots to the story but the twat is into my hobby suddenly as of last weekend and is out and about doing it which is hard for me as it's rubbing in the fact I can't. Anyway he is off out tonight and I forgot and he has the cheek to have a go at me and say "well it's not my fault YOU forgot". There are a million other things like he sat on his fat arse all morning on his laptop with the TV on his channels yet when I take a bath because I need one he goes out and cleans the car, so my DD comes up and wants to watch - but I want to shave and don't want her to watch me struggiling to do that. Needless to say it ended up with both me and DD in tears. The git is still sat in the only comfy chair that is new we were given, on his laptop watching his tv channels again.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Kte, men are so selfish sometimes they don't have a clue how we feel or what it is like to be pregnant especially nearing the end. I am sorry your having trouble with you OH sounds like he is not thinking of you at all and just happy to do his own things without thinking of you. 
Are you able to go out for a little walk or to a friends and get some space? I am sure you have tried talking to him but maybe try to let him know again how you feel. 

Am here if you need to chat. Hope things improve. :kiss:


----------



## Kte

Thanks, I just hid upstairs for a bit. Currently trying to explain to him now as he just thinks its because the joint of meat was fatty. :dohh: Thing is, I know he isn't doing it on purpose but that also kinda is the point. I'm the last thing on his mind - after I already said to him I am feeling very delicate. There are lots of changes in our lives going on and lots of things not done yet for when baby should be here. I thought I had gotten through before with 'the list' but obviously not! :wacko:


----------



## rose.

:hugs: kte, hope you can get him to understand!! Men!!


----------



## sethsmummy

big hugs KTE :hugs: :hugs: 

just thought id put up another piccy of Ethan :) 

https://i45.tinypic.com/24o51xe.jpg

Hope you are all keeping well ladies xxx


----------



## Stelly

He is so cute sethsmummy!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Ethan is adorable!
How are all the new moms adjusting and how are all the preggies feeling?


----------



## skeet9924

Feeling good.. Getting a little anxious.. I'm more then content having my lo in me.. However I hate the anticipation of not knowing.. Every little ache or pain or anything I wonder " is this it?"


----------



## sharnw

Adorable little Ethan :) :)

Amy, I had false labour last night. It was painful and annoying lol. Up at 11pm with low back ache, period pain and dirrehea pains, on and off for 2 hours. Didnt even have the runs :huh: Didnt get back to sleep until 2 am. I wished it was real labour.. Little tired today from last nights episode :growlmad: woke up with bits of clear and brown plug on my pad (sorry tmi)


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks ladies.

stelly how is Soloman doing?? (sorry if i spelt that wrong)

AmyB im doing good thanks hun :) Little Ethan has fit right in and his big brother is completely smitten :cloud9: Still waiting for him to put weight on though, he has a weight review today but last night we struggled to get him to take anymore than 2oz :( Also just been told my nephew came out with chicken pox yesterday.. So i am hoping against hope that ds1 doesn't come down with them (he was with nephew on Tuesday) as it can be serious in newborns :dohh: That's the last thing we need to deal with. 

Hope all you preggy ladies are ok! Its not long until all your little ones come along and we get to see some more super cute babies <3


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs Kte :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sethsmummy hope your little one has avoided the chicken pox - that is definitely the last thing you need! Fingers crossed he doesn't develop it.

I wondered if things might be happening last night as I had some pains in my side that seemed to be a little bit rhythmic. However they went away once I got in to bed and nothing since. More waiting...


----------



## Kte

Sethsmummy : Hope LO doesn't get chickenpox :flower:

I'm on my first day of MAT leave today. Trying to rest - but want to clean too! I feel so lazy but it's not as if this is a permanant thing, I will get on with the more pressing things tomorrow as OH is off and we are gutting the bedroom, so really I should sit my bum down!

DD is having her first day at new pre-school today ~ can't wait to pick her up at 3!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations heaveneats, Emma is gorgeous :)

All those ladies still waiting, I hope it's not too much longer for you and don't forget you can have absolutely no signs of labour before bedtime and wake up in labour, so there's still hope yet.

AFM - I ended up being readmitted to hospital with Ruben on Saturday evening due to him being very sleepy and feeding poorly. They took bloods and put him on 48 hours worth of antibiotics as a precaution. The bloods came back clear and although he had to be woken to be fed the first night in, last night he woke for all his feeds on his own and took them really well too. So we are home now and I'm hoping he doesn't scare me like that again!


----------



## rose.

Enjoy your first day off kte! I am finally learning to slow down now after a week of being off - however I've been doing little tasks each day or trying to get out and see friends/family to each day to keep me busy. Today I'm filing paperwork - it is long overdue and has been bothering me for a while! Hubby's tax return will need doing in a few weeks so I thought I might as well sort out his receipts early so they're mostly done once our boy is here. I hate doing it, but it has to be done!!

Baby maybe sorry to hear you've had a scare - glad everything seems ok though now! Hopefully he doesn't scare you like that again :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Babymaybe, so glad he is ok, sorry you had such a scare!


----------



## skeet9924

Had my stretch and sweep today.. And I'm 2cm dialated.. On goes on holidays next mom and tues but put a request in to be called if I go into labour.. She said the only day she can't be there is Saturday since she is in a wedding .. She said she wanted to be there since we have had such a long journey together


----------



## rose.

Good luck skeet hope the sweep works!!


----------



## Kte

*baby_maybe*: Glad he is home now again and hopefully no more scares.

*Skeet*: Hope something happens for you now :flower:


----------



## sharnw

GL skeet :D


----------



## sharnw

Babymaybe, so glad he is home now :hugs:


----------



## starzz

Gl skeet!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

As a first time mama I have a question! I have no idea what a contraction feels like (I know, crazy). Now that it's nearly time and I'm told "any day now" I'm on the look out for signs...but have a hard time telling! This morning I played a nice game of "is it a contraction or my child's butt sticking in a weird place?" The whole left side of my belly would be hard for awhile and tight, but then go away. But my belly is always "hard" since he doesn't exactly have a lot of room in there anymore, so on the outside it felt the same. And I've had new back pains today but not in my lower back--more like just at the bottom of my lungs and it's sharp! Nothing has been consistent so I'm not worried about being in actual labor right now, but would this be braxton hicks? Or just more weird pregnancy pains?


----------



## baby_bray

Oh Skeet! Hope good things happen for you!! GL!

AFM: Had pretty regular BH today and really thought today might be it, but they calmed down, so we'll have to wait and see if anything is going on this Thursday at my regular appt. 
At my last appt, I had nothing going on...but my BP was mildly elevated for the first time ever. And my BP has been amazing (almost borderline low even!) this whole time. So I was a little bummed, but the MW didn't seem too awfully worried about it, I'm just supposed to stay vigilant for any strange pre-eclampsia symptoms just in case (haven't had any, knock on wood!)


----------



## baby_bray

AthenaPlusOne said:


> As a first time mama I have a question! I have no idea what a contraction feels like (I know, crazy). Now that it's nearly time and I'm told "any day now" I'm on the look out for signs...but have a hard time telling! This morning I played a nice game of "is it a contraction of my child's butt sticking in a weird place?" The whole left side of my belly would be hard for awhile and tight, but then go away. But my belly is always "hard" since he doesn't exactly have a lot of room in there anymore, so on the outside it felt the same. And I've had new back pains today but not in my lower back--more like just at the bottom of my lungs and it's sharp! Nothing has been consistent so I'm not worried about being in actual labor right now, but would this be braxton hicks? Or just more weird pregnancy pains?

I don't think it's crazy, because I actually wonder this too!!! Today was the first time it seems like my BH actually became sort of uncomfortable. I had a hard time telling if I was even having one before...I would only really notice if I was standing up or something and realize that my tummy was sort of tight. But I seem to get similar little "pangs" sometimes with the way that she moves and it seems like it's all "ass and elbows" (excuse the expression) ;)


----------



## sharnw

Athena, I had crazy round ligament pains all through the night last night, Lots of BH and my bump was very tight. 
I got up to go to the toilet and LO's bum was sticking out haha. That explains it for me then lol


----------



## Amluro

Belen was born march 6th at 9am , 6oz 46 cm
We have been so blEssed w this beautifull gift.
Miss my bump thoug:cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skeet9924

Athena- not silly.. I have no clue either!! Figure ill know when I can't stand the pain

Amluro- congrats!' She's beautiful!!


----------



## Stelly

Amluro, she is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## AmyB1978

Amluro, congrats!


----------



## rose.

Athena, I often wonder exactly the same thing!! I don't even know if I've ever had any BH -'or whether its just my baby moving around in to an uncomfortable position!!

Congratulations amluro :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Amluro. :happydance:

Glad I am not the only one thinking is this a contraction? Its strange having not experienced it before so no idea how they will feel.

No sign of baby yet getting so excited to meet him/her now! :kiss:


----------



## paula181

Well it doesn't look like the little fella is wanting to make an appearance any time soon :dohh: the hospital won't see me until I'm 40+14 which is the 20th and I will be induced. I really hope that I don't have to be though, I would rather things came naturally if possible.
Good thing is.........well kinda (haha) I have started loosing my plug for the past 2 days so fx'd it's the start of something

Xx


----------



## Kte

*Athena*: Don't worry, you will figure them out, the main thing is they should increase with intensity and the timings between will get shorter and shorter. Sometimes its good to get a contraction timer ap, even if they are BH at the moment, eventually they will come and you can monitor them easily, it helps to see it written down sometimes. I remember when mine started with DD and I wasn't sure if it was them or not! Mine did take a few days on and off so nice and confusing but nearer the time you will surely know :flower: 

*Amluro*: Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

AthenaPlusOne said:


> As a first time mama I have a question! I have no idea what a contraction feels like (I know, crazy). Now that it's nearly time and I'm told "any day now" I'm on the look out for signs...but have a hard time telling! This morning I played a nice game of "is it a contraction or my child's butt sticking in a weird place?" The whole left side of my belly would be hard for awhile and tight, but then go away. But my belly is always "hard" since he doesn't exactly have a lot of room in there anymore, so on the outside it felt the same. And I've had new back pains today but not in my lower back--more like just at the bottom of my lungs and it's sharp! Nothing has been consistent so I'm not worried about being in actual labor right now, but would this be braxton hicks? Or just more weird pregnancy pains?

I the same hun i posted a thread few days ago about how to tell. still kinda in the middle of knowing lol but alot of girls said its like a period cramp thats build up and comes and goes lol ive google is also so i think i have a little idea. think we'll know when its the real thing xx


----------



## skeet9924

Well after my sweep yesterday I had period cramps all day off and on.. Didn't time them but figured I'd go to bed and see of anything came out of it.. Needless to say I'm still hanging around and all cramps are gone.. I have a feeling this lo is going to be late.


----------



## MrsChezek

Baby_maybe - how scary! Glad it was nothing serious and Reuben is eating well again! It's scary when they won't eat :nope:

Baby_bray - I had borderline low BP all preg and it went up my last week do that could be a good sign! :happydance:

Athena - I had the same problem with BH vs. her butt but once my contractions started, there was no questions what they were! However, my early labor just felt like PMS cramps and lower back ache...from there my water broke and then the strong contractions started.

Amluro - congrats! Gorgeous little princess :baby:

Skeet - my contractions started the morning before and by afternoon were gone! By evening u felt totally normal and went to bed thinking it was just a false start. But by 2am it all came back and at 7am my water broke so don't give up yet!!!! GL to you :hugs:

Kte - how r u enjoying ur start of mat leave??


----------



## rose.

I've just been out for lunch with my friend and we are having a quick look round the shops. She is trying on so many lovely summery dresses, I'm so jealous! Think a shopping trip will be in order once this baby's out and I've started losing the belly. I've never wanted to shop as much as I do now!!


----------



## Kte

Great thanks* Mrs Chezek*, I'm slowly getting used to the idea! Managed to get some paperwork sorted and OH and I did a semi-sorted out the bedroom today before he left for Blackpool, its for his work until Thursday. Moses basket is now in it's place on the stand, love it! Tomorrow will be interesting as I have little miss all day but she has her pre-school booster jabs booked in the morning (good job seeing another kid hacking and coughing this morning!) 

*Rose*: Work gave me a £100 voucher for me which I was really surprised about, already planning on what I can buy for myself! I think it's good to buy yourself something new as a treat after, it's easy to put yourself behind everyone else sometimes. I never redeemed a spa voucher visit last time which was silly of me really. Get that treat in! :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

hope u all are doing well xx 

.... trying to get some sleep today hopefully Emma will let me!


----------



## katyblot

heaveneats - hope Emma let's u get some rest today!

Skeet - hope the sweep has had some effect, even if the cramps hav now stopped, hopefully it'll all start up again soon! 
I've got mw appt tmrw, and hopefully she'll b able to giv me sweep too!

Paula - sounds hopeful if u starting to lose plug! We were due on same day. But my little one def isn't showing any signs of arriving! 

baby_bray - good luck at yr appt thurs. My bp went up towards the end of my first preg. But so far its still all fine this time around! But my by hav been getting more regular over the past few days. 

Amluro - congratulations on the arrival of Belen, she's gorgeous! I know I'm gonna miss my bump and all the wriggles and kicks too!

Kte- hope your enjoying your mat leave. 

baby_maybe- sending big hugs to u and Ruben. Fx for no more scares! 

Sethsmummy - really hope yr little ones don't get chicken pox. One of my friends little boys got it when she had just had her daughter, and because she was breast feeding her daughter didn't get it! And fx little Ethan starts putting on some weight. 

Foxiechick1 and wanting2010 - have u guys got any news?


AFM - not much to tell at the mo. Almost week overdue, no signs. Went for 5 mile hike on Sunday, thru muddy forest and up and down hills - and nothing apart from achey back and hip, and now my foot hurts! Oh well, got mw appt tmrw, hoping she can giv me sweep, and that starts something off!

Hope all mummies and mummies-to-be had a lovely mothers day. I got treated to a lovely charm bracelet with a pink heart on from my daughter and a smaller silver heart from baby!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey ladies! Cant believe my due date is tomorrow....ive had on and off 'false' labors for three weeks now....it sucks! Had a sweep last Wednesday at 39 weeks, lost my plug Friday..but obviously im still waiting. I had my son at 37+4, so I really never expected to make it to my due date. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

Ms Aj..hope that your little one comes soon!! When do u see our ob ( mw) again?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I go tomorrow, so I'm sure they'll do another sweep then...and the doc wants to induce at 41 weeks, hopefully we won't get to that point!


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully the sweep works this time... My Oh informed me today that he said I should call the ob and ask them to induce me on Friday because it works better for him :haha: I told him I dont really get a say before my due date... and they like the body to go naturally first if possible


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - yay! Glad ur enjoying it :flower:

Mrs AJ - oh my gosh, ur he tomorrow! Where did the time go.. Good luck w the sweep! xx


----------



## rose.

Come on baby time to come out!!

I can't believe how early I'm awake this morning. I didn't wake up in the night until hubby got up for work and now I can't get back to sleep. I am going to be so tired later!!


----------



## katyblot

Happy due date Mrs aj and rose! Hoping yr Lo's don't make u wait too much longer!

Am now waiting for my mw, she's visiting me at home now I'm a week overdue. Hoping she can giv me sweep. Fx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose my husband gets up at 4am for with every day. I can never go back to sleep after that, so I end up awake at 4am every day too. Makes for some long days at work!


----------



## rose.

Oh no Athena!! My husband isn't quite as bad as that at the moment as he is working more locally, so he gets up between 5.30-6. He sleeps through so many alarms though and I always wake up before him!! This morning I managed to go back to sleep in the end which was good :)

Got some home made leek and potato soup on the boil, yummy - should make a good lunch :)


----------



## Kte

My OH is up at 3.15 usually ~ he's away until Thursday and I am thoroughly enjoying not being woken up by him at a silly time! 

Happy due date Rose and MrsAJ. :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Ok no posts in almost 24 hours is creepy...everyone ok? Hanging in there???

I'm dying of nipple soreness...can't wait for breastfeeding to become enjoyable!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Mrs C, glad your doing ok.

I am well, due date is tomorrow off to the midwife later on.

I did read on another thread thats Skeets waters have broken so waiting on some news there! :kiss:


----------



## rose.

I'm off to see the midwife today too. Hoping she will tell me my little mans head is engaged - I'm soo uncomfortable today, it feels like I've got so much pressure on my pelvis and pubic bone. If he's not fully engaged and there is even more pressure to come I don't know if ill cope!!:dohh:

My stomach feels quite sensitive today - I just ate some soup and nearly threw up. It was just like in first tri when I would eat or drink something liquid and instantly throw it up. Luckily I managed not to, but it wasn't a pleasant experience! I've gone off soup now.

I'm starting to feel a little bit fed up now. Just want to meet my baby! Today would be a perfect time to go in to labour too as then we would have the whole weekend of my husband being off and wouldn't need to think about how long I might be in early labour - I don't want to waste the money we've saved so he can have a week off just for him to sit at home waiting for me to get in to established labour. Would be nice to have him there though. 

I was supposed to be meeting some wrk friends tomorrow for lunch again but I don't fancy a long drive on my own with all this pressure. 

Mrs c, hope breastfeeding gets easier - sure it won't be long!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Rose, I hope the pressure your feeling is a good sign and baby is ready to go! :happydance: Good luck for the midwife appointment let us know how you get on. 

I am feeling a bit like first try too had some nausea and headaches the last few days. :kiss:


----------



## rose.

Thanks. I've had headaches too!! Maybe we are both almost ready to go - I hope so :) good luck for your appointment!


----------



## Kte

*MrsChezek*: Hope the nipple soreness settles down soon :flower: 

*Rose*: Hope the pressure is a good sign too. Hopefully you might get your weekend wish.

*Sportysgirl*: Good luck at MW appointment :flower:

_AFM: _How odd, I have been feeling first-tri like as well. I don't remember this at all with DD! I do also have the startings of some form of lurgi - no thanks! Runny nose, headache this morning and ridiculously tired even though I slept from 9 - 8 with one wake up at 5am! OH is still away, back tonight but think he is buggering off to training so I won't see him until tomorrow, I'll be in bed! THen he is away on Friday for the car's MOT - he takes it to a friends garage. So another day alone looking after little miss. Which is fine but not when I'm feeling so ugh, had planned lots of fun but just so exhausted! We managed to get to the library today at least and now she wants to watch a film so I'm taking the easy option and have popped it on! Craft stuff later as I did say we could go to the park but it looks like rain and I don't fancy making this lurgi get any worse in the cold!


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte. Hope you feel better soon! Glad your OH is back soon too :)


----------



## rose.

Midwife says he is now engaged, although she can feel 3/5 of his head still. She also said I am expecting a long baby - was thinking that might be the case as my husbands family are all 6ft tall and over!! My belly is measuring bang on target and I'm going back next Thursday for a stretch and sweep, if I don't go in to labour before.

Feeling a bit deflated so might go for an Italian with hubby tonight to cheer me up!


----------



## sportysgirl

Glad your appointment went well Rose. 

Midwife said she can feel 2/5 of babies head and is in the perfect position. I will also see her next Thursday for a stretch and sweep on nothing before! 

You should go for a meal just the two of you while you can. We went for a meal last week and it was really lovely.


----------



## rose.

That's good news sportys girl. We seem to have very similar symptoms and dates so will be interesting to see whether we go in to labour very close together too! What are your plans for the birth?

We often go out for meals - that's all going to change very soon! I want to get at least one or two more in just the two of us before baby arrives. We have a gift card for prezzo which we were given for Christmas, and we haven't got round to trying it yet, so I think it would be nice to go tonight :) hopefully hubby agrees when he gets home, I'm sure he won't complain he loves Italian. And I love not having to cook and wash up!!

It's suddenly just hit me that we only have 1 or 2 weekends left before we will meet our boy - as much as I'm desperate to meet him, it still doesn't feel like I could go in to labour at any time. I sort of feel as though I might be pregnant forever :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

Yes Rose it would be funny if we gave birth on the same day! Planning to go to a birth centre near us and have a water birth, but cant go there if induced. What about you? 

Yeah sounds like italian is a plan then and I am with you on not having to cook and wash up. I really have no motivation for that at the moment and it doesn't help that I don't know what I fancy to eat. 

The last few weeks have gone so fast cant believe due date is here and we will have a baby in two weeks at the very latest! Its so exciting and I can't wait to find out if it is a boy or girl! :kiss:


----------



## rose.

I am planning a water birth too! Hopefully we both get what we want :)

Up until the last couple of days I've been uninterested in food, however all of a sudden I am hungry all the time and keep having urges to eat specific things like chocolate! Last night it was ham and pineapple pizza. Maybe it's my body's way of storing up extra energy for the birth. 

It must be so exciting having a surprise! I am glad I found out as we are prepared for a boy, but would be so nice to find out at the end of labour. I wish I had the will power to wait!


----------



## Kte

Glad the appointments went well ladies and here is hoping you don't have to have those sweeps :flower:


----------



## katyblot

Hi, hope the appts go well?

Saw my mw yesterday, and had sweep, as am now week overdue. Was really expecting it to b more uncomfortable, but it was fine. But don't feel like it has done anything! 

Oh well, think may hav to resign myself to the fact I'm prob gonna b induced. Am booked in for next wed, if nothing happens b4 then. Am just holding onto the fact that my daughter came 13days late of her own accord, so there is still hope!


----------



## rose.

Sorry the sweep hasn't seemed to work Katy! I'm glad you're feeling quite relaxed about it though. Hopefully your LO will be here very soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

I hope all you ladies who are still waiting don't have to wait much longer to meet your little ones. The last time I was pg I got booked for induction and went into labour myself the day before, with no signs whatsoever!

AFM - Ruben is continuing to do well since we came out of hospital. We got discharged from the midwife on Tuesday and then yesterday the health visitor came for the first time. She weighed and measured him and since he was weighed in hospital on Saturday he has put on a massive 8oz! He's now 8lb11oz and 2oz over his birth weight. I can't believe that he's two weeks old already. It seems to be going fast and he already looks so different. Here's a pic from the other day :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/5df90c8cf5231de6c541892592130124.jpg


----------



## rose.

Aww he looks so cheeky!! You're right he has changed a lot - he is still super cute though.

I had a lovely meal out at prezzo with hubby tonight, the food was amazing and it was really nice to get out together :) the couple next to us provided some entertainment in the form of a dinner time argument ha ha, don't know how people can do that it's so awkward!! We had to hold in laughter a few times as it got so heated!!!


----------



## baby_bray

Ok ladies, this is it! I had my appt today with the midwife and my BP had been slightly elevated last time...and was still up this visit....so they did an NST and it was still high. So before it gets to the point where I need magnesium to prevent seizures or it becomes pre-eclampsia....we're starting the induction process tonight. DH and I are gathering our final few things and having a little meal together before heading in to be admitted. But we should have our little girl in our arms hopefully by tomorrow evening!!!
Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## rose.

Good luck!!! Can't wait to hear that your little one has arrived, hope it all goes smoothly :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck baby bray! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Good luck baby bray x


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi all I had my baby on Monday a gorgeous baby boy Alexander.

I had lost all hope that my labour would start naturally so me and DH dtd (TMI but doggy style) I laid there for awhile after to let it do it work and then went to the loo, when I came back I looked down and I was bleeding, this was at 20:21, I started timing the contractions as they were intense straight away. I went downstairs and my waters broke, not loads but defo my waters I then phoned the birthing unit who said to go in and be checked as it's my 2nd birth and contractions were coming every 1;50 mins and lasting 30-40 seconds. By the time my mum collected my DS to take him to my sisters and we got to the unit at 21:40 I was examined and was 7cm dilated, so she started running the pool, I stood up and could feel the pressure and went to go for a wee, then sent my DH to get the midwife to check my blood loss as there seemed to be a fair bit and she came straight in and I had already started pushing! I just about made it in to the pool before Alex was born at 22:22!! So 2 hours from the 1st contraction!He weighed 7lb 9oz.

Midwife was brutal with the stitched but I am ok now and Alex is an angel, bfing like a trooper and will go from 3-5 hours between feeds and he is so happy and content, I am a lucky mummy who has 2 handsome boys!! xx
 



Attached Files:







pic of Ryan and Alex.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## katyblot

Good luck baby bray! 


Congratulations foxiechick!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck baby bray!

Congrats foxie!


----------



## anna1986

good luck baby bray

congrats foxie x


----------



## baby_bray

Yay! Internet in the ward!
Sooooooo...They did another check, 1cm and 75% thinned out! Plus I was having contractions every 3-4 mins and was having a bloody show! I wasn't feeling them at all. And now of course my BP is quite improved. I guess Abby was just meant to show up now!
So they're not gonna give me any meds to try and help me along, they did place the cervical foley to see if it "naturally" jump starts things. YAY! Tiny little cramps, but nothing to write home about, sort of like pre-period cramps. I'd barely say 1 out of 10 yet for pain.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

good luck bray! I've been 1cm and 75% for two weeks now. no labor for me :(
congrats foxie!


----------



## sharnw

Skeet is very quiet on here, hope she's ok. I think she's having her LO :)


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies after 29 hours of labour Carson John was born today march 14th at 5:52 pm weighing 7lbs 2 oz.. I will post pics and labour story when I get home from the hospital


----------



## sharnw

Ahhhh skeet!!!! :wohoo: congratulations!! Xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay! Congrats skeet and foxie!!!!

Good luck baby bray!

:happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats skeet!


----------



## starzz

Congrats foxie and skeet!!!!

Good luck baby bray!


----------



## starzz

Adorable!



baby_maybe said:


> I hope all you ladies who are still waiting don't have to wait much longer to meet your little ones. The last time I was pg I got booked for induction and went into labour myself the day before, with no signs whatsoever!
> 
> AFM - Ruben is continuing to do well since we came out of hospital. We got discharged from the midwife on Tuesday and then yesterday the health visitor came for the first time. She weighed and measured him and since he was weighed in hospital on Saturday he has put on a massive 8oz! He's now 8lb11oz and 2oz over his birth weight. I can't believe that he's two weeks old already. It seems to be going fast and he already looks so different. Here's a pic from the other day :)
> 
> https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/5df90c8cf5231de6c541892592130124.jpg


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations skeet! Xxx


----------



## anna1986

congrats skeet x


----------



## Kte

Good luck baby_bray :flower:

Congratulations Foxie :flower:

Congratulations Skeet :flower:

Look at that, no news for a few days then loads at one! 

Baby Maybe, 2 weeks already? Very adorable :flower: It's like some weird time warp / worm hole thing is going on, two weeks is now flying for some and for others a minute feels like a day :wacko:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck baby bray, can't wait to hear your good news :)

Massive congratulations to skeet and foxie :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations skeet and foxie!

Foxie, sounds like you had an amazingly quick labour! I'm definitely going to pounce on hubby this weekend now, hopefully it will start things off - although it had no effect the other day.

Has anyone else had a sudden drop in energy? The last few days I feel as though I could lie in bed literally all day! I'm waking up so much in the night too. I said to hubby last night not long now until I can sleep again, and then I thought no you idiot, you're not going to sleep again for the next 13 years until he is a teenager!!


----------



## AmyB1978

rose. said:


> I said to hubby last night not long now until I can sleep again, and then I thought no you idiot, you're not going to sleep again for the next 13 years until he is a teenager!!

 :haha: love it!!! Hope you manage to get some rest.


----------



## Cherrybump

wow! congrats ladies

good luck bray.

lol rose sounds like you've got a plan. want be to long for me now. i had mw on tuesday measuring week ahead. had few period pains yesterday. still bouncing and rolling lol. 

hopefully you'll start things of more after dtd hun fingers crossed not much longer for you ladies xxxx


----------



## paula181

Well Alfie was born last night 10.23 weighing 9.1 :shock:

Had a bad time with labour and he pooed so I've got to wait at hospital or 24hrs so he can be monitored!!!

Oh and he has a tooth :shock::shock:

Xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Paula :) Alfie is certainly a big boy! Is it normal for them to be born with teeth?!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations Paula :) I think Ruben was the biggest march baby at 8lb9oz before Alfie arrived, he is a big boy! Was your daughter big too?


----------



## sportysgirl

Foxie, congratulations on the birth of Alexander. 

Skeet congratulations on the birth of carson. 

baby_maybe, ruben is adorable! 

Paula congratulations on the birth of Alfie.

Hope all the new mummies and babies are well! 

Its so exciting hearing everyones news! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

These babies are coming thick and fast now!!

I've just got out the shower and have got what feels like mild period pains in my back. I am so excited about this even though I'm not sure if it might be toilet pains instead?! Seeing as I went out for a big dinner last night. Fingers crossed...

For some reason I've suddenly got the urge to go to Burger King. This involves a 5 mile drive but I'm absolutely desperate for a bacon double cheeseburger. Not very nutritious, but seeing as its the only food that I feel like eating today I think I will give in to my craving!!


----------



## starzz

Congrats Paula!


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations Paula. A big guy and a tooth - wow! 

Hav been having contractions for the past few hours. All v irregular, but is def the start of something!


----------



## anna1986

Congrats paula.

Fx rose something is happening.

Good luck katy


----------



## rose.

Great news good luck Katy!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww rose and Katy I hope these pains turn into something for both of you, so exciting keep us posted :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh another baby congrats paula :)

Ive having more period pain again today in the pubic bone area. where i normally get them im just excepting them to go so bad like they normal are lol. Got my 3rd antenatal class soon cant wait x


----------



## AmyB1978

congrats Paula!!! Glad he is here safely and hope he doesn't have any complications from the meconium. He's a big boy, and a tooth, wow!!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Good luck Katy and Rose. 

All other baking Mamas, hope your buns are done soon (if they are supposed to be) and that these last days of pregnancy are as comfortable as can be. Try to enjoy it as you might find you miss being pregnant in an odd sort of way (I do) but you do get the trade off of this wonderful/amazing baby in your life! <3


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG :wohoo: Congratulations ladies!! Cant wait to see more pics of these gorgeous babies!

And for you ladies still baking away or who are getting the start of something.. i have my fingers crossed you will get to do your announcements soon too! <3 

Ethan has been a little monkey not feeding properly.. he dropped down to 7lb the other day so a total loss of 8oz. I thought he would have dropped more as he refused every second feed last night but he put on 2oz :happydance: so back to 7 lb 2oz.. only 6oz to go till hes back at his birth weight :) 
I have him in his first proper little outfit today 

https://i47.tinypic.com/106m1qw.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh sethsmummy he's adorable!!

Congrats Paula! Big boy indeed - did u deliver vaginally? And a tooth! He's already ahead of the game :flower:

Good luck rose and Katy!

baby-maybe - Ruben is such a cutie!

AFM - missing sleep at the mo. Been fine about it all until this night. I just want one good night of sleep...heck, I'll take a 4 hour streak!!! These 1-2 hr increments are starting to take toll :wacko: But at least breastfeeding is getting better! That's a plus :thumbup:

Here are two recent shots of Hayden - she smiles a lot. Is that really just passing gas?

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/36C57C82-239B-4805-A905-D77F4F6BC43D-3236-000002981E287471_zps211b1b82.jpg
After my first bath :baby:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/39000176-0264-4DD4-A0EA-7070DD0E1434-3236-0000029823FEB7B6_zpsd3669a22.jpg
One of my many smiles!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww beautiful hun! hehe Ethan is a little smiler too.. its such a shame when we know its just Gas and not an actual smile :( x


----------



## MrsChezek

sethsmummy said:


> awww beautiful hun! hehe Ethan is a little smiler too.. its such a shame when we know its just Gas and not an actual smile :( x

I know!!! I guess it's still super cute so that's what is important :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww sethsmummy and mrs c, Ethan and Hayden are gorgeous. Ruben also does lots of windy smiles, can't wait for the real ones :)


----------



## Kte

Congratulations Paula on baby Alfie :flower: Wow a tooth already! 

Good luck Katy :flower:

Hope something happens for you too *Rose* :flower:


----------



## heaveneats

hey ladies,

Emma has been feeding very well she was 6 pound 10 ounces and dropped 6% when we left hospital- at her 48 hour paediatrician appnt she weighed 7 pounds 3 ounces :) now she feels a lot heavier so hopefully she has gained but will find out on the 19th at her next appointment :) 

i hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## rose.

All your babies look so cute :) lovely pictures!!

I've had a few more period like pains this evening while making dinner, now I've sat down for a bit they've gone. Trying not to get my hopes up too much...


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - I had period like pains until my water broke! So it's a good sign :happydance: but they started Wed eve and my water broke Fri morning so be patient. LO will come when ready! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey everyone! I had my daughter Allison Elizabeth at 12:45 am on 3-14-13, 7lb 14oz, 20 inches. I've posted a couple pics in my journal, and I'll try to post a full birth story tomorrow :)


----------



## sharnw

Wow congratulations ladies, omg the bubbas are comin now! haha <3

Beautiful baby photos

Good luck to Katy and Rose

AFM, juuussssttt waiting for my due date lol, strip and stretch on tuesday


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Congratulations on the babes, ladies! :) 

I've been having some brown discharge today (pregnancy is just so lovely). It's super light and didn't start until probably 12/1pm today. I did have a cervix check yesterday, but have had one once a week for passed three weeks and have never had discharge afterwards, plus it didn't start right after. Have you guys experienced this? Would you say this is just from the check (in which I didn't change AT ALL from last week :() or is it maybe a sign of my plug starting to go? Or something else?


----------



## baby_bray

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/Babyabby_zps75f68ba7.jpg

At 3:21pm, after only 40 minutes of pushing, Abigail Kathleen was born!! 7lbs 5.7oz and 19 1/2 inches long!
She has already breastfed a couple times, and we're both doing fantastic! Everything went so amazingly....My parents got in right before I was checked for the final time (the resident was like "uh....her head is right there") and my midwife that had been with me throughout the pregnancy wasn't able to deliver her, but walked in JUST as she was born so her timing could not have been more PERFECT!
Everything went so smoothly....it was incredible.
I'm sure we'll have more photos soon enough, but this once here is literally maybe 10 mins old!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Baby Bray!! :flower:


----------



## anna1986

congrats everyone whose babies have been born its hard to keep up now xx

heres a few pics of william. hes doing well had him weighed on tuesday and he was 7lb6 so hes gaining weight well.


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations Mrs aj and baby bray!


Amy Louise arrived in a hurry yesterday, at 2.04pm, weighing 7lbs 4oz. 
Will update with pics and a very short birth story (!) once I've had some sleep! 

Am loving all the super cute pics of other gorgeous babies! Xxx


----------



## anna1986

congrats katy


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Katy, mrs aj, and baby bray!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol my sister is calle Allison Elizabeth lol how strange it that. Obv our last name will be different i just thought i'd shoot that in there before reading on lol.

Ive been having those period like pains to i mention to be midwife yesterday and she thinks it could be the start of something but doesnt want me to go to early :( im 37 weeks tomorrow so anyday now would be ok with me lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww congrats to the others whom just had babies. 

super cute photos xxxx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations girls :)

I am getting so frustrated now. Fed up of being on my own all day and fed up of being so uncomfortable :( they don't even touch you here until you're a week overdue. How can I wait until Thursday for any progress?! Arghhhh


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Congratulations girls :)
> 
> I am getting so frustrated now. Fed up of being on my own all day and fed up of being so uncomfortable :( they don't even touch you here until you're a week overdue. How can I wait until Thursday for any progress?! Arghhhh

I know how you feel Rose, these days are really dragging! I hope something happens for you soon and definitely before Thursday. :kiss:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Mrs AJ, baby bray and Katy on the safe arrival of your LO's! :happydance:


----------



## starzz

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## sharnw

Rose I hope your LO makes an arrival soon! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Thanks. I told myself I was going to enjoy being off and not get stressed if I went overdue but its like counting down to Christmas as a child and then being told its cancelled! Arghhhh


----------



## MrsChezek

Big congrats to Mrs AJ, baby bray and Katy! :yipee:

Big :hug: to rose!!!! Hang in there hun :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

It does feel like that does it. 

Im super bored today its pouring down with rain yet ive got this notion to walk over to mums so ive got something to do lol. but i just dont wanna go outside hahaha. 

there is never anything on tv on a saturday either :( xx


----------



## rose.

Thankfully I have Virgin tv so it has catch up. I made some cheese scones this morning and when hubby gets home later we are going to have a trip to Costco. Fancy treating ourselves to a nice dinner and some nice cakes/treats :)

So my mood has improved since this morning a little bit!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooo cheese scones. Ill be knocking on your door lol xx


----------



## MrsChezek

I love scones! I'd love an authentic British recipe if anyone has one they don't mind sharing! The scones here in the US are way different - rock hard for starters! So I want to learn to make my own :happydance:

Now if I only had a cow so I can make my own clotted cream...mmmmmmm yum :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

i sometimes youtube recipes or video jug lol i always google the ingredients lol but now i sooo wanna make some :)


----------



## rose.

Yeah I usually google recipes! This one I got from my SIL though, they're very easy to make 

225g self raising flour 
Pinch salt
55g butter
25g mature cheddar cheese, grated
150ml milk

1) rub together butter salt and flour
2) stir in cheese and milk to make a soft dough
3) knead lightly on a floured work surface and press to about 2cm thick, then cut out rounds
4) put rounds on a greased baking tray and brush with a bit of milk. Put in an oven preheated to 220c/gas mark 7 for 12-15 mins

You can also make sweet ones - I guess replace the cheese with a bit of sugar and serve with clotted cream and jam :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooo i think ill copy and save that lol. :) thank you xxxx


----------



## rose.

That's alright! It's so easy and does make nice scones :)


----------



## Cherrybump

My mum use to always make scones when we went swimming lol not had them in so long not would be nice to try them for myself lol. 

Ive surfering again from period pains :( took few paracetamol to help ease the pain Hope this is defo something than nothing. Unless she's moving down more lol When do you normally get your cervix yet?


----------



## rose.

Just got back from Costco, was nice to have a wander around its definitely helped my pelvis loosen up a bit! Rump steak for dinner yum :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations to Mrs aj, baby bray and katyblot. Can't wait to hear birth stories :) xxx


----------



## rose.

I think my plug has started to come away! Went to the toilet and had a big blob of what looked just like snot (sorry tmi!!) on the toilet paper, and I just went again 15 minutes later and there's more! It's not bloody in any way, just very pale yellow. Excited :) hoping its a sign of things starting :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Woohoo! :wohoo: go rose!! Hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Yay rose! Hope baby comes tonight/tomorrow!
;)


----------



## Kte

Good luck *Rose* :flower: - yup, very gross isn't it but that's how mine was with my DD. Fingers crossed things get moving quicker for you now :flower:

AFM: VERY TIRED!!! But my indigestion is playing up again tonight.


----------



## starzz

Sounds promising Rose!! That's how mine started :) my water broke the next day I think


----------



## sethsmummy

I have my fingers crossed for you Rose!


----------



## anna1986

fingers crossed its the start of things rose! x


----------



## rose.

Nothing yet but I'm still in bed! When I got up in the night I had another big blob. Fingers crossed for today :)


----------



## Cherrybump

ooooo how exciting... xxx


----------



## katyblot

Good luck rose!


----------



## Kte

Ugh totally one of those days today. My maternity jeans ripped and are unfixable, I went to town with my littlie with my voucher gift from work only to be refused at the shop - (I'd checked on the website they were accepted but the manager was less than helpful) and I noticed my top now has a stain on it too. :grr:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

oh no kte! yesterday I realized I could no longer wear white shirts, after grease splashed all over my belly from making dinner. that thing is always in the way ;)


----------



## paula181

Thanks for all the congrats :flower:

Yes he had a tooth, but a very nasty dr removed it as she said that it wasn't safe to keep!! It was awful, they never gave him any pain relief and went ahead and pulled the tooth out with tweezers!! I was a wreck seeing him crying :cry: apparently he wouldn't have felt anything but to me it was the end of the world :sad:
He's fine now and has a blood blister on his gums! :hugs:

Hope your all well :friends:

Xx


----------



## Kte

paula181 said:


> Thanks for all the congrats :flower:
> 
> Yes he had a tooth, but a very nasty dr removed it as she said that it wasn't safe to keep!! It was awful, they never gave him any pain relief and went ahead and pulled the tooth out with tweezers!! I was a wreck seeing him crying :cry: apparently he wouldn't have felt anything but to me it was the end of the world :sad:
> He's fine now and has a blood blister on his gums! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your all well :friends:
> 
> Xx

WHAT! That's insane! :nope: I'm glad he is okay now though. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Oooo that sounds mean :( I'd have been a wreck too if someone came at my baby with some tweezers and no pain relief, poor little man. Glad he's doing good now though :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Kte, big :hugs: I had one of those days yesterday! Have had a few irregular tightenings today which have been at times painful, and more discharge, and period pains especially in my back. So I am feeling more positive than yesterday. Also hubby was home today and we went out for lunch/dinner with our nephews and nieces which was nice :) tomorrow I'm meeting up with friends so should be a good day!

Gosh that tooth situation sounds horrible! At least it's out now though.


----------



## AmyB1978

Poor Alfie and poor Mama! Glad all is ok now though.

Kte, sorry your day sucked! Hope tomorrow is better.

Rose, all good signs, good luck.


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Kte, big :hugs: I had one of those days yesterday! Have had a few irregular tightenings today which have been at times painful, and more discharge, and period pains especially in my back. So I am feeling more positive than yesterday. Also hubby was home today and we went out for lunch/dinner with our nephews and nieces which was nice :) tomorrow I'm meeting up with friends so should be a good day!
> 
> Gosh that tooth situation sounds horrible! At least it's out now though.

Rose I have been thinking about you all day and wondering if things had progressed. Lets hope babay comes soon! 
No signs for me, but its my birthday today so I dont mind baby waiting another day! :kiss:


----------



## Kte

Happy birhtday Sportysgirl :cake: :flower:

That's sounding nice and promising though *Rose*, sounds like some nice plans to ride out early labour :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

Kte said:


> Happy birhtday Sportysgirl :cake: :flower:
> 
> Thanks Kte. Sorry you have had a rubbish day hope tomorrow is better. :kiss:


----------



## kraftykoala

Section for me on Thursday if sprout doesn't put in an appearance before then, I've been bouncing and bouncing to try and convince her to come out but I think she's laughing at me!


----------



## sharnw

Kte, :hugs:

Rose, GL!!

Sportysgirl, HAPPYBIRTHDAY :cake:

Krafty, GL on thursday

AFM, 40wks today lol, Sweep tomorrow


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls :)

Happy birthday sportysgirl! Hope you've had a lovely day :) definitely best not to be in labour on your birthday!!


----------



## rose.

That's so weird! I've just been to the toilet and had the biggest lump of mucus ever - it's darker yellow than yesterday. Have hardly had any come out all day, and all of a sudden at the same time as yesterday more big blobs :shrug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - that's some plug you had in there!!! :haha: hope it all kicks off soon!

Happy Bday Sportys!!! :hugs: :cake:

Kte - what a rubbish day indeed!!! I am having similar woes with nursing clothes. I found one shirt that is comfy and easy to use and so I went back to buy more but it's sold out and discontinued!!!!!!! :cry: most of the shirt styles are so complicated :dohh:

Paula - that is insane!!! Big ouch :nope:


----------



## Lou1234

Wow - I don't read this thread for a few days and loads of babies have appeared! Congratulations to all the new Mummies!

My husband put our cot up today. Elizabeth is in a Moses basket at the moment. He is back to work tomorrow and needed the cot set up in her room so if she has a bad night I can take her into her room and we can both sleep in there.

I can't believe Elizabeth was two weeks old yesterday! 

I was just messing around with my camera and took this photo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sharnw

Yay rose :wohoo: come on contractions! ;)


----------



## starzz

Lou - our babies have the same birthday :)
Hope you're doing well! I also can't believe it's been z2 weeks already :)
Congrats


----------



## rose.

I woke up about 40 mins ago with some quite painful contractions, have just started timing them and they seem quite close together already although they are manageable, so I will wait to call the hospital until I've timed a few more. Had a blood tinged blob of mucus in the night and have been having period type pains since then which have turned in to contractions.

I am thinking I will stay home today if this continues, not sure about hubby yet! Will see how things have progressed in the next hour or so when it's time for him to get up


----------



## anna1986

exciting rose. hopefully this is it x


----------



## rose.

I hope so! Have got out of bed and come downstairs so I don't wake up hubby. Now sitting on my exercise ball which seems a lot more comfy than bed! I can't believe I'm so wide awake at this time in the morning - I'm not a morning person normally.


----------



## AmyB1978

Sounds like you are well on your way rose! Good luck !!!


----------



## rose.

Just phoned the hospital, they are about a minute long and come every 4 or so minutes. They hurt at the bottom of my bump and in my lower back. They said to stay home for now and call back if things progress more, as I can still speak through the contractions. So it's paracetamol, a bath and some toast for me.


----------



## sharnw

Excited for you rose :wohoo:


----------



## Kte

Good luck *Rose* :flower: :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

All the best Rose! Will be thinking of you! x:happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg so glad i came on and read this post today.

Whaay heey Rose this could be your day, So exciting. 

AFM: I had mild period pains since thursday on and off all day nothing today as of yet. But i dunno if this is cause of my back pain i had last week but sleeping on my right side and after so long my whole right leg cause sore :S so ive been sleeping alot more lying on my left size. Oh wells.

Will be glue to this thread all day. Good luck Rose xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: GOOD LUCK ROSE!!! :wohoo:


----------



## katyblot

paula181 said:


> Thanks for all the congrats :flower:
> 
> Yes he had a tooth, but a very nasty dr removed it as she said that it wasn't safe to keep!! It was awful, they never gave him any pain relief and went ahead and pulled the tooth out with tweezers!! I was a wreck seeing him crying :cry: apparently he wouldn't have felt anything but to me it was the end of the world :sad:
> He's fine now and has a blood blister on his gums! :hugs:
> 
> Hope your all well :friends:
> 
> Xx

Oh my goodness Paula, your port little guy. Big hugs to u both!



sportysgirl said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Kte, big :hugs: I had one of those days yesterday! Have had a few irregular tightenings today which have been at times painful, and more discharge, and period pains especially in my back. So I am feeling more positive than yesterday. Also hubby was home today and we went out for lunch/dinner with our nephews and nieces which was nice :) tomorrow I'm meeting up with friends so should be a good day!
> 
> Gosh that tooth situation sounds horrible! At least it's out now though.
> 
> Rose I have been thinking about you all day and wondering if things had progressed. Lets hope babay comes soon!
> No signs for me, but its my birthday today so I dont mind baby waiting another day! :kiss:Click to expand...

Happy birthday sportysgirl!



kraftykoala said:


> Section for me on Thursday if sprout doesn't put in an appearance before then, I've been bouncing and bouncing to try and convince her to come out but I think she's laughing at me!

Good luck krafty! 



sharnw said:


> Kte, :hugs:
> 
> Rose, GL!!
> 
> Sportysgirl, HAPPYBIRTHDAY :cake:
> 
> Krafty, GL on thursday
> 
> AFM, 40wks today lol, Sweep tomorrow

Happy due date sharnw!



And good luck rose! Sounds extremely promising. My day started the same, around 5am on Fri. Didn't let hubby go to work, I just felt weird, and like it was gonna b my day! And Amy was here by 2.04pm! Will post my birth story soon, just gotta get a shower in while I can, and will post after Amy's next feed, hopefully!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck rose, this sounds like it for you :)


----------



## kraftykoala

So exciting Rose!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck rose!!!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks everyone :) my waters went at about 845, so far I've had some paracetamol and I've been to the hospital and back, but now back at home for a while. Hoping ill get to meet my boy soon! (Although not too soon as I want to get back to the hospital first, ha)

Will let you all know once he's here :) good luck to everyone else who's still waiting


----------



## Lou1234

Good luck Rose. Hope you meet your boy soon!


----------



## AmyB1978

Keep us posted Rose! Make sure you get to the hospital before he comes!


----------



## katyblot

Hi all. 

Had my gorgeous little girl on Fri, at 9 days overdue. After a v short labour! 
Amy Louise was born at 2.04pm weighing 7lbs 4oz. 

Woke up just before 5am, feeling not quite right, was getting very light pulling feelings under bump. These changed to v mild tightenings about 7am. Hubby was supposed to hav meeting with bank at 9am, and go into work late that day. But he decided to cancel bank appt. And take the day off work, he'd already worked a 56 hour week in the 4 days before, so was exhausted anyway! Good job, if he had gone to work, don't think he'd hav made it back in time!

Put sister in law on alert at 8am, as she was our childcare for Charlotte. Hubby called her at 9am, and she came over around 10am. By which point contractions were now coming more often, and lasting longer, but still not regular, sometimes one every 3 mins sometimes 8 mins between them. And was handling them fine. So went for lie down, and they started to get more painful, so couldn't sleep. 

By about midday they were quite uncomfortable. So decide had to go into hospital just after 1pm. It's only a 20min drive to hospital luckily. We parked the car at 13.33. I had horrible contractions getting up to l and d. And when arrived they were still getting a room ready for me. So had to wait at waiting area at entrance. Had 3 horrendous contractions, which I couldn't cope with, was screaming! So we left bags and waddled down to desk, and quickly rushed into triage to b examined. There was another couple in the other side of triage (made up of two bays), think I scared them, poor things, as they were ushered somewhere else, after I'd had 2 more horrible contractions, feeling like I needed to push. 

Had the same feeling with first daughter only to b told I was only 7cm, after 20 hours of contractions at home, and body was pushing causing my cervix to reduce in size, so had to hav epidural to stop me pushing and destroying things down below and I wud hav ended up with c-section. But epidural stopped my contractions and had to hav drip to induce them again. So after 14 more hours I Pushed for 1hour and half, charlotte got stuck and I ended up with episiotomy and ventouse. Well this labour and birth was so different. 

Midwife came in, I got onto bed to b examined. lt felt like I needed to push. Only just got some gas and air because I yelled for it, she didn't hav time to get mouth piece, was trying to get poor hubby to find one, he had no idea what he was looking for, so I just sucked it straight from the tube! I think she wud hav tried to get me to do it with no pain relief at all if I hadn't been screaming so much! Babies heart rate had dropped, as she had decended so quickly! So midwife yelled for me to push. MY waters went on my 2nd push! The gas and air had taken effect by now, and I was in a world of my own. So she told me I had to leave gas and air and concentrate on getting baby out! her head was half way out, this was the most extreme pain I hav ever felt in my life, and hopefully ever will. But I didn hav time to do the slow breathing and allow stretching. And I could feel midwife stretching my perineum around baby's head to help her out -omg ouch! I pushed baby out in 7 mins! And by this point there were 3 midwives and e docs in the room, I only know this from my notes, as my eyes were tightly shut! The midwife quickly cut the cord, and whipped her over to the resusitair, but she started crying straight away, and was fine. And then hubby got to trim cord after! They estimated from onset of established labour to end, was 1 hour 10 mins! Had 2nd degree tearing, which is healing well. 

We then got transferred to a delivery room, where we got to hav family bonding time. I got to giv her her first feed, and daddy got skin to skin. And the midwife came back and stitched me up. And hubby got to try some gas and air, which he has been gagging to do, as he missed out first time around!

I got time for a bath while they finished my notes, and we were discharged around 7.30pm. Didn't even get to the post labour ward! So having to go back in today, so Amy can hav her checks done. 

My milk has come in today, my boobs r huge! And nipples r starting to crack - ouch! Oh well, this is the next glamorous part of it all! 

My little Amy is adorable. Wil post pics once hav down loaded them off camera onto computer! And her big sister is smitten, just wants to hold and cuddle her all the time! Which is a relief, esp after her first comment of "its a baby, I don't like it!" She then later declared she wasn't scared anymore and wanted to see baby Amy! And has loved her ever since. 


Wishing u ladies still waiting for your little ones the best of luck. And hopefully u all hav great birth experiences. I wud take this one everytime, over my first labour, as it just wiped me out, and this time I actually feel really good. At the moment that is. I'M sure after a few more sleepless nights it'll prob b a totally diff story!


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Katy!! So glad you made it there in time!!!


----------



## rose.

Cogratulations Katy, sounds scarily fast but I'm glad everything went well in the end, and that your hubby was there :)

I'm still at home... Just had a long bath which seemed to help lots, but now the contractions have become a bit more irregular again. It is nice to have a break but I don't want them to stop completely!!


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Katy :flower: :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats katy what a scary progress though. Im already scared haha but i know it shall be all fine.

oooo Rose not to long now. Better get on your ball and bounce a little lol xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: Congratulations Katy!! 

oooooo Rose :D I cant wait to see your update to say you'v had baby!!! So Exciting! xxxx


----------



## Kte

Hopefully your contractions will kick in again *Rose*. Water is a nice pain relief but apparently they can slow down contractions again, I never found this out until after my attempted water birth. Hope it's not much longer for you now :flower:

*Katy*: Nice and terrifying! But glad it all went well and your healing nicely and feeling good. :flower:

I have to admit, I'm absolutely terrified this time around - only because I was so out of it and then numb last time, I don't know what it's going to be like down there. I think the fact they say your second comes quicker is freaking me out a bit too. I have been trying to mentally chill out and prepare myself for it but I'm still not ready and time is running out! I just want to be in a better 'chilled' state of mind as I know that's the main part of getting through it, positive mental attitude and all that. MW tomorrow, I may tell her this, I'm not sure if anything will come of it though. :shrug:


----------



## rose.

Kte, I think I am more scared now I know what the contractions feel like. I was literally begging my husband to do something earlier!! I've started to get them again after a bounce on my ball, and they are all in my lower back/bum now - so painful!


----------



## baby_maybe

It's getting close now rose. Try standing and rocking your hips side to side, I always found that really helpful not only to move things along but also gives you something to concentrate on and helps with the pain. Lots of luck, can't wait to hear your birth announcement :)


----------



## Cherrybump

there was something i learnt at these antenatal classes. They had shapes on the table and when your having your contractions picture the shape and move your hips like it lol (eg the figure of 8, rocking back and forth or side to side. 'w' shape, or this shape ) lol thats the one i always do.) or ill lean over on the bunker and swag my hips. 

I only lasted 45 mins on the ball needed to pee and when i stood up my legs where stuck in place lol might try again in a bit. xx


----------



## heaveneats

good luck rose
!!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the tips - I will try them out with my next contraction! It seems to hurt way more when I lean forward, but standing does seem to help as long as I keep my weight evenly distributed. Strange!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oo, im not looking forward to getting them lol but i know it will be all worth it xx


----------



## rose.

Yeah I just keep thinking its all worth it for my boy :) just keep trying to focus on the fact that each one is helping to bring him down.

To be fair though, I've only had paracetamol all day. So I'm sure once I've had some other forms of pain relief I will be able to get more focused.

I can't believe I'm writing on here while in labour! It's taking such a long time...


----------



## Kte

It's crazy how long it can take :flower:

I used to lean over arm of couch at MIL's it was a nice height and comfy! Don't know what I will be able to do at home. 

*Rose*: Pain relief wise, I just loved gas and air once I got into the hospital - amazing stuff, just get your breathing right with it as if you miss time you still get the full contraction pain. (My DD got stuck so I ended up with a spinal in the end, hence the not knowing!) But up until then I wasn't without that mouthpiece! All the very best :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Rose have you tried getting down on all fours and swaying your hips from side to side hun? It will help take some of the pressure off of your back xxx


----------



## anna1986

good luck rose xxx


----------



## rose.

I haven't tried that Seths mummy! I will have a go. Although I'm not sure how it will feel as I've noticed that every time I lean forward and put pressure on my front it hurts! Worth a try though :) the standing hip movements are quite good


----------



## starzz

Good luck Rose!!! I felt all of my contractions in my back and couldn't manage other than standing. I would put all of my weight on Dh or leaning against wall and would sway hips right to left; felt much better


----------



## sharnw

Have my sweep in 1 hour..
I've been contracting for 10 hours now, 10-20 minutes apart, lasting 30-40 seconds and a big blob of bloody show! Wander if I end up getting a sweep still??


----------



## AmyB1978

Looks like at least 2 more march babies are on the way! Good luck!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

exciting stuff! :D I wonder who will go first! xx


----------



## Kte

Good luck Sharn :flower: Exciting! I was due a sweep but as my contractions had started they left me alone, so hopefully you won't have to have one :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Oops sorry forgot to update. I ended up having a sweep and contractions are now 5-10 minutes apart

Xx


----------



## katyblot

Good luck rose and sharnw xxx:flower:


----------



## starzz

Good luck sharn!


----------



## Cherrybump

rose how far apart are your contractions now? 

good luck sharn. eeeek!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou1234

I'm hoping the fact it has gone quiet means more of you are having cuddles with your new babies!


----------



## boxxey

if my wee man isn't here by Friday im being induced at 8am on friday


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck sharn and rose, hopefully things are moving along for you both. Boxxey good luck for Friday if you end up getting induced :hugs:

AFM - I now have a boy who keeps randomly projectile vomiting up some of his feeds. Been to the docs this morning and he checked him for pyloric stenosis (narrowing o the muscle between the stomach and small intestine) and doesn't think it's that. He prescribed som gaviscon and asked that we go back to see him tomorrow. I'm hoping the gaviscon works and he will keep his milk down a little better.


----------



## Cherrybump

Not heard from Rose all day on here do you think she's gone into labor? (hospital) lol


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_maybe said:


> Good luck sharn and rose, hopefully things are moving along for you both. Boxxey good luck for Friday if you end up getting induced :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I now have a boy who keeps randomly projectile vomiting up some of his feeds. Been to the docs this morning and he checked him for pyloric stenosis (narrowing o the muscle between the stomach and small intestine) and doesn't think it's that. He prescribed som gaviscon and asked that we go back to see him tomorrow. I'm hoping the gaviscon works and he will keep his milk down a little better.

Im surprised he wanted him back in so quick hun, the gaviscon can take a while to start helping. I think it took a week for us to see a difference with Seth when he was tiny. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it works hun, we had a right old time of it with seth when he was little with Reflux. 

I wonder how the girls are getting on.. i hope some more babies are getting mummy snuggles :cloud9:

Ethan passed his repeat hearing test today :happydance: IT was FREEZING in town and the bus drivers drove like damn lunatics. So now after 2 weeks of being able to do most stuff by myself with no pain... my section wound is now absolutely killing me :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah not sure why he wants us tomorrow, I guess I'll see when I get there!

Sorry the bus drivers were being erratic today, I hate buses, the drivers here are all nutters too! Hope your section scar feels better after a bit of a sit down :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Baby_maybe we are having that problem as well. It isn't flying across the room but the sick is coming up quite forcefully. Happens about once every other day and for the last week. It upsets me more than her when it happens.


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: Lou, Ruben is the same, it started on Saturday just once a day for the first couple of days and then it progressed by this morning to 3 times in 24 hours. His comes up forcefully when it does. I spoke to the health visitor yesterday and she suggested using comfort milk, more for the wind than the vomiting as I couldn't be sure it wasn't the infacol making him sick. Well he was still sick with that milk and no infacol but he didn't seem to bring quite so much up, although it was still forceful. He still seems to need to get wind up, but it's very difficult to get it up and he just won't eat any more if his wind doesn't come up. He's been sleepy and slow to feed since this afternoon and I'm wondering if the combination of the slightly thicker milk plus the gaviscon which makes it even thicker is making him tired sucking it through the teats we are using. I'm glad I've got the doctor again in the morning as although he hasn't brought anything up since this morning now, I'm worried he's not getting enough, we'll struggle to hit 20oz in 24 hours by the end of today. I've been in tears more times over the past few days than I was the whole of my pregnancy. I thought I'd worry less once he was here, but it's been worse actually. Hoping the doctor can suggest something regarding the teats, because although he said to feed less more frequently I don't think he's getting enough and he isn't really feeding more frequently, just taking less!


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe what size teats are you using??


----------



## baby_maybe

Well after our trip to nicu, we went onto the nuk teats which are marketed as 0-6 months, they don't actually have a flow rate, although they do seem to be faster than most slow flow teats. I do have some boots newborn variflow ones here that I could try though?


----------



## anna1986

Normally u need a medium flow teat for comfort or variflow hun. The newborn teats dont let the milk out quick enough which is prob why hes falling asleep during feediing. Comfort is thicker than normal formula n adding gaviscon will make it even thicker. Heads up on gaviscon it tends to make most babies quite constipated! X


----------



## sharnw

Hi all! 
After 36 hours of irregular contractions, little Kaylee surprised us from me being 1 centremeter dilated to 10 centremeters in 7 hours lol. 
6 pounds 1 ounce 
Will post picture when I go home x


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats sharn!


----------



## AmyB1978

Baby maybe , I can relate to the worrying! It is hard being a first time Mama!! 

My Emily also spits up quite a bit, sometimes worse then others. I think she has reflux as sometimes she will spit up clear liquid an hour or more after she finishes eating. :( She goes back to her Dr on Monday for her 2 month check up and I will ask about it then. I feel so helpless when her belly hurts.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats sharn :)

Anna - I tried him on the variflow ones last night and it was slower going than with the nuk ones. The problem we have with teats is that when we were readmitted the other weekend the nuk ones were the only ones he would feed from properly and now he hates anything else. They are quite a bit softer than most others so I think that's what it is, along with the shape too.

:hugs: Amy, it seems a few of us are struggling with sicky/refluxy babies at the moment.


----------



## Kte

Congrats *Sharn* :flower:


----------



## starzz

Congrats Sharn!!! Hope u are both doing well :)


----------



## rose.

Alfie Brian Robert arrived at 1130 last night, 8 pounds 4 after a birth that was nothing like my birth plan!! He is so worth it though.

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/D680221A-21F2-4D16-A93E-18AF31857E47-6143-000008573535A7B4.jpg

Will update with a birth story later :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Ohhhh he's gorgeous Rose, congratulations xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

omg congratulations Sharn and Rose! Baby Alfie is super gorgeous Rose well done hun <3 xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, congrats! He is adorable!!!


----------



## Kte

:happydance: Congratulations *Rose* :flower: 


Oh what a day, I tried to clean the kitchen and have blocked the sink, so all cleaning is at a stand still. I figured I could still mop the floor but the steam mop has decided to just leak water and not steam . . . think I should take the hint?!? :rofl:


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, I think the universe is telling you to rest! :haha:


----------



## starzz

Congrats Rose! He's gorgeous


----------



## sharnw

Congrats rose x


----------



## boxxey

well Friday is the day for me if my wee fella doesn't come by Friday im being induced at 8 am my blood pressure is up and im quite swollen and puffy 

Congrats rose and sharnw on your wee bundles


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww congrats rose, Alfie is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Whooo hooo. congrats to you both. can't believe you both have had your little ones now :).. 

Im trying out this pineapple theory lol I was walking around the shops with my mum and i kept getting pressure down there. Like she her head would bounce on the part. oh wells. xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Tomorrow is c section day, I'm stupidly nervous and running round trying to finish last minute tidying before hospital


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Rose and Sharn! 

Ive typed up my birth story and posted in my journal, if anyone is interested :)


----------



## Kte

kraftykoala said:


> Tomorrow is c section day, I'm stupidly nervous and running round trying to finish last minute tidying before hospital

Good luck for tomorrow - hope you get what you need done :flower: x


----------



## baby_maybe

Good lick tomorrow krafty, can't wait to see a pic of your LO :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Krafty!


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats to sharn and rose!!! <3 so amazing! Can't wait to hear more about how your births went!


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats Sharn! Looking forward to seeing Kaylee! Hope ur recovering well :flower:

Rose - alfie is such a cutie!!! Congrats :hugs:

Good luck krafty!


My hayden has started spitting up as well but it's not projectile...just a bit dribbles out. She's just been eating SO much that I think her lil tummy can't keep it in. But she acts like a starving child all the time so I keep giving her the boob...she's been sleeping better at night up until last night. The past 24 hours were VERY fussy but this morning has been better already :thumbup: Hanging in there!!!


----------



## katyblot

boxxey - good luck for Friday!

Congrats sharnw, welcome kaylee!

Congrats rose, Alfie is gorgeous!

Kraftykoala - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## starzz

Good luck krafty!


----------



## anna1986

congrats sharnw n rose

good luck krafty


----------



## katyblot

Have changed my avatar, to a pic of Amy! (Hopefully!)


As I still can't get my phone to upload any pics to here.


----------



## AmyB1978

Katy, big yawns! She is very cute!


----------



## baby_maybe

I see it Katy, she's cute :)


----------



## sportysgirl

After being woken up on Tuesday morning at 5 and a quick 7 hour labour Poppy was born weighing 7lb 4. Both of us are well. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. :kiss:


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats sporty! Fast labor for you ! :)


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations ladies!!


----------



## Kte

Cute picture *Katy* :flower:

Congratulations on Poppy *Sportysgirl* :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations sporty! xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations sporty :happydance:

Sharn - your avatar pic is lovely, what a cutie :)


----------



## Cherrybump

She's a cutie.

congrats sporty :)..

April babies are already popping out cant help think im going past my due date lol xx


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations sportys!

Love yr avatar sharnw!


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone, congratulations to everyone who has had their little ones, hope you're Getting on well, isn't being a mummy the best thing in the world!! Good luck to everyone who is still waiting :) hope you get the births you want.

We came home today, loving being parents, although its hard!! Alfie is very difficult to latch on to feed, but we are going to keep trying and hubby is helping me, he has been great. I think we are in for a long night tonight, as there are no midwives to call to help out if I can't get him latched on. Fingers crossed we will manage it.

I am really excited about writing a birth story, and I also feel like I want to start a journal of Alfie's first few months. Might start it tomorrow :)


----------



## baby_bray

Congrats sporty! Happy Birthday Poppy!!!! Welcome to the world!

And sharn, I agree, your user pic is adorable!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, good luck tonight with little Alfie. I hope you can help him get his latch sorted out and am glad DH is helping.


----------



## starzz

Congrats sporty!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

That journal sounds like a good idea rose xx


----------



## Kte

Hope you can sort the latch problem Rose and you won't need the MW since they are AWOL :flower: Great idea about the journal, I have one for DD and will be doing the same for this baby, it's always great to look back and be able to see exactly when they did something, especially now 3yrs on, it's hard to remember everything! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on in awhile just trying to get accustomed to being a mummy :) oh had to go right back to work so I've been on my own. Carson is doing great! He is tongue tied but latching well considering. he eats lije crazt!! Ill post my long birth story later tonight when he sleeps :) 


Congratulations to all the new mommys!!! And good luck to all those still waiting!! Being a mom is the best job ever!! I had a crazy long labour with lots of complications but my lil guy was worth every second of it


----------



## heaveneats

congrats all!


----------



## rmsh1

Hi all, I know I dont post often but still check to see what is going on. Our little one, Emma Nicole, was born on March 20th at 4.37am, after just 12 hours in labour. She weighed just under 8 pounds :)


----------



## boxxey

hello all Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born @ 948pm March 22 was put to sleep to have him, i was pushing he got stuck his heart rate dropped, he is a healthy 10pound baby and is 22 inches long, i will post more when im not so sore


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats to the new March babies!


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations new Mummies! Hope everyone is ok.

I decided to head to the Next sale at 7am this morning. Husband was going to watch Elizabeth but he got rather drunk last night so I thought I'd leave him in bed and take her with me.

Last week I tried putting Elizabeth in the baby carrier but she didn't like it. This morning she was fine and fell straight asleep!

My intention with the sale was to buy clothes 6-12 months as we got so many presents that are 3-6 months. Was about 10th in the queue. Got over £80 of stiff for £36.50!! Got 2 pairs of jeans and a load of long sleeved tops that will be perfect for later this year! Plus used the voucher I got from colleagues so didn't spend any of my own money!


----------



## rose.

Alfie's first night home was awful - I fed him at 10pm, and at 2.30am hubby had to go to the 24 hour tesco to get some aptamil!! Once we have it to him he slept for 3 hours before waking again for another feed. I was disappointed that I'd had to give in but he was literally screaming and screaming so was obviously hungry.

Midwife came round yesterday and showed me a new bf position, Alfie was very hungry yesterday so I got lots of practice and he seems to be feeding much better now. Also my milk is coming in. Last night was still hard, he wanted feeding every hour in the evening and then continued to want feeding constantly once he was in bed. It was cold last night though and I noticed that he felt a bit cold when I picked him up, so in the end after my boobs were red raw I gave him a feed of aptamil to top him up and put an extra blanket on him. He fell asleep for 3 hours after that but once he woke up to feed this morning wouldnt go back down in his basket. The midwife is coming again later so I'm going to see what she suggests! He is now asleep on me on the sofa :)

Hope the snow doesn't cause any difficulty for everyone! It's snowing here but isn't settling on the roads yet


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning everyone! Here is a little picture of baby Poppy 3 days old! 
We are both doing well and have just been for our first walk. :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww Rose keep at it, I hope it gets easier for you. 

I had my breastfeeding class yesterday and it was the last class to so i hope i got enough info on breastfeeding lol. Otherwise ill have to dash out for forumla to.

Congrats to all new mummies :) xxxxx


----------



## Kte

Congratulations *rmsh1 *:flower:

Congratulations *Boxey* :flower: Glad your both okay now, wishing you lots of speedy recovery vibes :flower:

*Lou*: Sounds like you grabbed some real bargains! 

*Rose*: Hope your MW can offer up some more suggestions, have you been able to look in the breastfeeding section on here too? :flower: 

Lovely pic of Poppy *Sportysgirl* :flower: 

*AFM*: 1 day to due date, still no signs which I am currently greatful for! :wacko: Snow here is terrible, really thick and my parents live 1hr away in the best of conditions, so yeah, baby can hold off a little longer for us! Feels weird to be saying that lol.


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - they do feed a ton at first but it slows down soon! Hayden switched to every 2 hours once my milk came in and is now doing every 3 hours since about 2.5 weeks old. She had a growth spurt around 3 weeks old where she was starving all the time for a few days too - so expect that :flower: Oh and the being cold thing happened to us too! She kept crying for several hours each night and was inconsolable, then a nurse suggested the being cold thing and had us check her feet for temperature at night. Turns out she was right! Her feet were cold and as soon as we gave her an extra blanket, the crying stopped! And there I was feeding her extra trying to soothe the poor baby that was simply cold. :dohh:

Congrats again Sportys! Poppy is a cutie!

AFM, very tough 24 hours...my boobs seem to hurt even more but we've definitely ruled out thrush. Current thought is overactive let down reflex. I just don't know anymore! :nope: Starting in the late afternoon, when I had to end a feed early do to unbearable pain, we decided to pump and bottle feed from my right breast. I'm still feeding her from my left as the pain is much milder than the right boob. But when I feed thru a bottle, she doesn't seem content. Doesn't fall back asleep and is hungry 1.5 hours later! She barely slept this night and I'm exhausted...can't wait until 3 months...when it supposedly gets easier!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations to all the new mummies :) 

Loving the pics of the new babies ladies :happydance:

Kte - my sister lives in Bradford and is due soon too. I think she has around 2 weeks to her due date but may be induced in a week depending on what they find at her next growth scan. She said the snow was bad too, hope it improves before you go into labour :hugs:

AFM - the gaviscon seems to be working for Ruben, he has only been sick once in the last 3 days and he is finally eating more at each feed now too, so I'm hopeful that he will have gained some more weight when he gets weighed next week. The only issue I have now is that he is still so so gassy, he is fairly unsettled when it's bad. The doctor said we couldn't give him anything for it until he had been on the gaviscon for a good few days, so I hope that when we go back on weds he'll give the go ahead to use some infacol or dentinox and we can see if that helps. Luckily for me even though we have all this going on he is still sleeping pretty well at night and only waking for feeds, so at least I'm not totally exhausted on top of it all!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh at my class yesterday my midwife had showed us 3 sizes of small balls saying this was the size of the babys stomach when first born. Its a size of a marbell lol it grows within a few days slightly better. I just couldnt image there stomach being so so tiny. Think i learnt alot more yesterday than i ever thought i would lol x


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, sorry you are having so much trouble breast feeding, I hope it continues to get better. Not wanting to sleep on their own is pretty common for babies, Emily is just now starting to be more comfortable sleeping in her bassinet at night, before she always wanted to sleep on me! It does get better and eventually he will get on more of a routine. You will also get to know each other better which helps.

MrsC, sorry you are so uncomfortable. Are you engorged with the pain and do you find other symptoms of overactive let down? Are you sure it's not mastitis? I hope you can figure it out and get some relief. 

Lou, glad you got some bargains and Elizabeth was behaved for you!

Kte, hope that baby stays put until the snow melts!

Babymaybe, glad he is getting some relief and you are able to get some sleep. Hope he can get some relief for the gas now!

Sporty, cute picture... Poppy is adorable!


Emily and I have had a tough last 36 hours. Being a mommy is rewarding, terrifying, and harder then I ever realized!


----------



## Lou1234

The size of their stomach is amazing when they show you the marbles!

We appear to have hit the 3 week growth spurt bang on 3 weeks! She is suddenly taking a lot more formula and is being a bit fussy. She wants to be held a lot. Figuring it will just last a few days then it will be a few weeks until the next one!


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy - being a mummy is so hard at times. This is my 4th bring home baby and I still learn something new everyday! Ruben is so different from the girls at times and yet so similar in other ways too. Also having this reflux issue, I've never dealt with this before so it's a whole new learning curve as well. Just know that whatever you do as a mummy is right for you, no matter what anyone tries to tells you, you have to go with your own instincts :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Lou - Ruben has been pretty hungry and fussy the last couple of day too, so I'm thinking he's having a growth spurt too!


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the encouragement and suggestions girls :)

Today has been so far so good. Breastfed first thing and then had a shower, Alfie was very grizzly so his dad had him for a bit and then I took him downstairs. He seems to like the tv being on in the background. Once he was lying on my chest he soon fell asleep and stayed asleep for 2 and a half hours!

Just given him another feed and have put him down in his Moses basket to sleep. I figured that if he can get used to the basket during the day maybe he will prefer sleeping in it at night. I think the problem is that he is so used to sleeping scrunched up, so in the Moses basket he feels like there is too much space around him. He likes to keep his arms above his head all the time so I can't really tuck him In very well. Fingers crossed once the basket begins to soften and feel like his he will relax.

Quick cord question - I am going to ask the midwife later when she comes - but are cords supposed to go smelly before they fall off? Alfie's smells quite strong, sort of a wee/fish smell, and he had had a couple of blood spots on his vest. Is this normal?


----------



## skeet9924

rose- i'm having issues getting carson in the bassinet too..he sleeps fine through out the day but once night hits he is up all the time.. By about 3 am i resort to co sleeping. Carson also likes the tv and a lamp on. 

I'm unsure about the smell of the umbilical cord but I do know that carson's spotted a bit before it fell off...Now that its off I'm still getting the odd spot of blood


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, it is normal for the cord to smell that way before it falls off as it is basically decaying. It will be off anytime now. Poppies fell off yesterday!


----------



## skeet9924

ok ladies here is my super long birth story... sorry it took so long to get up!!! 

Woke up on the 13th (Wednesday) to my waters breaking at 11am. Called my OB office and they requested that I go in to get checked. When I got there my contractions had not started yet. They tested to confirm that my waters had broken and my OB told them to admit me due to my history. My contractions started around noon. The contractions painfulness and timing was very sporadic...mostly averaged around 3-6 mins apart. I was 3 cm dilated whenever I got a really strong one I would be sick to my stomach (nobody told me that was possible). Prior going into the hospital I hadn&#8217;t eaten breakfast so they told oh to make me some toast&#8230;I ate one piece which did not stay down. They hooked me up to gravol IV and I continued to be sick through it. From noon to 5 they sporadically hooked me up to the monitor to check my contractions and babies heart rate. The heart rate was really low between 114 and 105. The ob said that I had to remain on the monitor and was told to be given fluids through IV. They gave me morphine and another anti nausea medicine to help make the contractions a little easier and try to ease the vomiting. I was still sick a few times but not as bad and the morphine took the edge off of the contractions. Around 10 I asked if I could sit in the bath and they told me that I was not able to because I had to stay on the monitors. The baby&#8217;s heart rate was going up by this point since I was more hydrated but they wanted to keep me on it to be sure. At that point I asked for the epidural. The epidural was in by midnight and what a relief!! I was only sick once after the epidural was in. I could still feel the pressure of the contractions but not the pain. I was then told that I had a fever and they gave me Tylenol and hooked me up to antibiotics. The nurses checked my temperature, baby heart rate, my heart rate, contractions and pulse every 15 mins all night. By 8 am my fever was down and I was 8 cm dilated. However all night they were having issues with the machine picking up my contractions...they kept readjusting it. The nurse at that point told me she figured I would have my baby by noon. Well at noon they checked me and I was 10 cm dilated and baby was low... but my contractions were still not being picked up as strong enough or regular enough to start pushing. At 3 the ob gave permission for me to start pushing&#8230;however still the machine was not reading my contractions. And they were still not strong enough. I would get a cluster of contractions then none for about 10 mins. The ob came in around 5 and even when I said I was getting pressure and wanting to push the machine was still not picking up all of the times I said it and only part of my stomach was getting tight. At this point they decided to use the vacuum to assist. The ob stated that my uterus is divided into two and is contraction at different times there for not strong enough to do it on its own. Eventually after and episiotomy and 3 hours of pushing and vacuum assistance Carson John Naida was born at 5:52pm after almost 29 hours of labor. He is completely healthy aside from a squished nose from being stuck in my birth canal for so long. The ob had told me that if I was not as good at pushing as I was that I would have had to of had a c section. I remember at one point during the pushing I was crying stating I just want him out of me. We are now home and I am healing well and he is doing well. He eats like crazy!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh wow skeet. Was the machine broken or something if it wasnt picking up your contractions?


----------



## skeet9924

actually they think i have a Bicornuate uterus .. which means my uterus is in 2 parts..so sometimes i would contract on one side.. other times on the other side and the odd time together... it could explain my diffculty getting pregnant and may lead to c section for next pregnancy


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls, midwife has been and watched me feed Alfie, she was really encouraging and said I did really well so feeling a bit more positive now :) she has suggested feeding As much as possible during the day and also putting the mattress behind me when I feed Alfie before bed, so that it smells like me when I put it in the basket.

Also she said the cord looks fine :)

Skeet, sounds like a very hard labour! That is interesting about your uterus - I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## anna1986

sounded tough skeet.
i also have the bicornuate uterus. apparently thats why both my babies were breach because they didnt have room to turn.


----------



## anna1986

thought id do a quick update on how were doing. well ill start with the positive william now weighs 8lb6ozs. On the negative side we r having a rough couple of weeks william is very destressed most the time. finally the gp has listened to me n is doing a referral to the hospital RE; reflux and a cows milk intollerance (i know the signs my daughter has both). in the mean time im waitin to pick his medicine up monday which hopefully will help a bit but i also think i need to go back n push my doc to prescribe pescription formula for him now too which they r reluctant to do until we see the peadiatrition.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Anna I'm so sorry your having a rough time.. My lil guy seems to be gassy all the time but is pretty content as long as some one holds him. I'm glad your dr is starting to listen.. Hopefully you get it solved quickly


----------



## rose.

Sorry your having such a hard time Anna! I am glad the doctor is now listening to you, so they can hopefully sort things out.

Had a much more successful night last night, Alfie took 3 big feeds, the last one finishing at around 5am, and he is still asleep now!! I am so proud of him :) still feeling knackered but must of had about 5 or 6 hours sleep which is a huge improvement on the previous 2 nights


----------



## paula181

Hi all I hope you are all well. 

I am not sure if I have posted a pic of my little fella so here he is, I am bias and think he's super cute :cloud9::kiss:

I lasted a week breastfeeding him but I unfortunately had to give it up as my nipples were raw and bleeding and I got anxious around feeding time as the Pain was unbearable and actually made me cry :nope: I felt sooo bad giving it up though and felt a failure that i could only last a short time :cry: 
He is however on Aptimal and seems to be thriving on it, he has on most feeds between 3-4 ounces (mainly 4) as he is a little gannet haha. And he goes every 4 hours between his feeds.
He weighed 9.1 when he was born and when he was weighed he had gained, which the midwife was shocked as she said they normally lose weight in the 1st week.......it just shows how greedy he is :haha: my poor boobs :rofl:

I will write my birth story some point this week, I am still in a bit of pain but gradually getting there, and actually felt more human then I have done recently. Thank god haha.

I love being a mummy :cloud9::kiss::cloud9::kiss::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kte

Cutie *Paula* :flower: Don't feel too guilty, easier said than done I know. :hugs: I ended up so raw with my DD my nipples scabbed over, pretty much impossible to feed so after expressing and FF a tiny bit we then switched fully to formula. I had a few guilty feeling moments but really it was the right thing to do and in the end I realised that at least she had the fore-milk which is the super good stuff - which you will have given your little man. :flower:


(AFM: Due date today :happydance:)


----------



## rose.

Ahh Paula he is super cute!! Don't feel bad, he has already had the benefit of lots of colostrum and I have also felt like giving up at times. I now seem to be making progress but my nipples are not horrendous yet, I am praying they don't get bad as Alfie has such a huge appetite! We have used aptamil a couple of times to top up while Alfie was still learning to breast feed or didn't get enough milk from me. He also loves it and would gulp it down then sleep for ages. It's good stuff :)

The most important thing is that your little man is happy and content and clearly very healthy! There is no point in us stressing out and keep breastfeeding if its excruciating as it isn't enjoyable for us or our babies. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Aww Paula he he soooo adorable!! Don't feel bad about not breast feeding.. It doesn't come as natural as people would think and some babies just have a difficult time latching. 

Rose- lucky you!' I get no sleep unless Carson is held!! I try every night starting him in the bassinet then get frusterated by about 4 or 5 am and move him into bed with me. He has been a comfort feeder normally so today I put him on a stricked atleast every 2 hour feeding.. We managed to get him to take a pacifier in between when he was fussy which helped.. However he does not like taking the pacifier from me as I have the "goods"


----------



## rose.

I felt so lucky when I woke up this morning!! The relief was amazing. Alfie loves being held and would much prefer to be held so I have to hold him until he falls asleep and then put him to bed. I also found that warming the mattress and blankets on the radiator before putting them in the Moses basket and putting him to bed helped. I think I have worked out the right amount of blankets to put on him too which helps :)

Hope Carson has a good night for you soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

Now that Ruben is back over 8lb8oz we swapped from blankets to using a grobag, takes out the issue of getting the blankets right and no danger of him pulling anything over his head either. Also he sleeps really well in it, I think because they warm up inside and when you put them in the crib they don't get that cold feeling on their backs :)

Anna - I hope you get some more help for William soon. I'm so pleased that our doctor was proactive with giving the gaviscon to start with as even if it doesn't end up being the permanent solution for us, he is eating so much better and not bringing so much up at the moment. Now just need to sort this gas! lol


----------



## MrsChezek

Just a quick pop in as baby is crying and it's time to feed!!

SO I finally typed up my birth story! Sorry it's so late but it's been a crazy month&#8230;here it is for any of you who are interested :flower:

Mrs Chezek's Birth Story

It's a bit long as I wanted to capture all the details for myself. Sorry! :dohh: Enjoy! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

Great birth story mrs c :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_maybe* - thank you! I'm so glad the gaviscon is helping Ruben. And that he's sleeping well! How are the girls enjoying the lil man??? I have a grobag that I got at my shower but it's still too big for my little one&#8230;she's finally 7 pounds though! :happydance:

*AmyB* - so I got checked for mastitis and it's not that&#8230;also for thrush, which is also not it. I don't have any lumps and I do get some hard parts right before feeding time but they go away with each feed, so that's normal. I read this one post on the LLLI forums about overactive let down and I fit many of the symptoms which is why I started to research it some more. But my boobs have never sprayed milk, just drip some here and there if Hayden sleeps too long and we're late for a feed. Also, she only sometimes chokes or coughs during a feed, but she never lets go of my breast while it happens. She's also never refused my breasts or fussed about latching&#8230;she dives at my nipples like she's not eaten in years! I have a hard time keeping her head back and waiting for her to open wide and latching her in a controlled manner. She's very aggressive. She does clamp down on my nipples though as they come out sandwiched with creases - that's a big sign of overactive letdown. And I get many of the pains they say come with it. But I seem to not fit many of the big symptoms so I'm starting to think it's not that either!!!! I might go see an LC tomorrow and try to get some more help&#8230;I really want to stick to breastfeeding so I want to figure this out. How are you dealing with your overactive let down? I think I saw you on one of the breastfeeding forum thread I randomly stumbled upon and posted on!

*rose* - have you tried swaddling Alfie? That usually helps them feel cosy in beds when we'r not holding them. Hayden loves to be swaddled&#8230;she of course fusses when we are putting the Halo sleepsac on her but once she's in, she's happy :flower: That is such a great idea about putting your smell on the mattress! I wonder if you can do that with blankets too&#8230;brilliant :happydance:

*skeet* - wow, that is so interesting about your uterus&#8230;sorry about your hard labor! :hugs:

*paula* - Big hugs! Don't feel bad&#8230;breastfeeding is super hard!!! You did the best you could and Alfie got the colostrum which is the critical part. What matters is that he's healthy and that you're healthy too! Bleeding nipples are no good. And he's growing so quickly!

Aaaaaand it's time to feed again...gtg. :dohh:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, you should definitely see a LC or person from LLLI to try to help you figure out what is wrong. Good luck and keep us posted. I commend you for working so hard to make it work, I hope you can get some answers. My overactive letdown seems , at times anyway, to be improving as my supply sorts itself out. I am also learning to better deal with it as well. Thanks for asking and you did see me in another thread!


----------



## MrsChezek

AmyB1978 said:


> MrsC, you should definitely see a LC or person from LLLI to try to help you figure out what is wrong. Good luck and keep us posted. I commend you for working so hard to make it work, I hope you can get some answers. My overactive letdown seems , at times anyway, to be improving as my supply sorts itself out. I am also learning to better deal with it as well. Thanks for asking and you did see me in another thread!

It's mostly driven by my sheer stubbornness! I guess its a quality rather than a character flaw sometimes :winkwink: :haha: I think I'm going to go see an LC tomorrow if the hospital can fit me in...I need to get some answers!


----------



## skeet9924

Good for you for being so stubborn ms chez!! I would have given up lol.. 

Amy- I have a fast let down on one side.. My poor Carson chokes and coughs every time he eats from that side :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, there are several good websites and useful threads on overactive letdown if you search for them. I'd post links but don't know how on my iPod :(


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies!! 

Havent been on here for a couple of days...

Will post birth story


I had been losing my plug all weekend 16th & 17th March, Went to get a sweep on my due date 18th March. 
I was contracting that morning aswel starting at 1am. I had no sleep since the 1st contraction. 
Contractions were 10-20 minutes apart, lasting 30 seconds.
I had my sweep done and got sent home. Contractions were going all day. 
18 hours had gone and it was 8.30pm, I tried to get some sleep. I layed in bed and I felt a pop and my waters broke on the bed. After that my contractions were 2-4 minutes lasting 35-40 seconds.
OH took me to the hospital and I was admitted and they gave us a nice maternity suite. I had contractions all that night, but then my contractions went irregular going every 5-10 minutes again, lasting 40-50seconds. Babys heartbeat dropped at 4am in the morning, so they checked me and I was ONLY 1CM DILATED :( I was so disappointed from the long day and a half of no sleep and contracting. They hooked me up to the monitor and it was so uncomfortale having to lay still and in pain every 5 minutes :(
I was also vomitting up my fluids. I couldnt keep anything down. 
Babys heartbeat came good again and I was aloud to go for a nice long hot shower. The doctor wanted to bring on the labour with pitosin and morphene (*not sure how to spell those words lol*)
My midwife arrived at 8.30 am and wasnt keen on bringing on labour with all those drugs and stuff... So she started pressing my pressure points etc all morning and labour started to kick in. 
Conrtactions carried and got stronger 2minutes lasting 40 seconds. I kept yelling out for pain relief but she said I was still getting short contractions and it was too early for drugs. This carried on for 7 hours. To this point I starting getting really shivery and hot flushes, I kept telling them to turn the fan on an off every couple minutes lol.
So anyway, 7 hours... I felt more gush of fluids flow out and I felt alot of pressure and I kept yelling out I need to take a shit!!:haha::blush:
So midwife checked me and she laughed a little and got up to kiss me on the cheek. She said your 9.
I laid in the bed so relieved. They walked me to the birth room I had 1 more painful contraction to get me to 10.
I got into the bath tub...
My mother and sister got to the room just in time for me to start pushing.
I pushed nice, peaceful and relaxing for 25 minutes and little Kaylee was put on my chest. It was magical. 
I ended up getting first degree tear.
I did it with 36 hours of no sleep, Irregular confusing painful but unbelievably with no pain relief.
Now I cant help but get all teary when I look into her eyes :cloud9::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 12









021.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sharnw

Sorry for the long story! xo
hope everyone is doing well! I will catch up on everyones posts now xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, she's beautiful! What a labor you had!!!


----------



## rose.

Mrs C, the midwife said you can also do it with the blankets. I have been leaning the mattress up against the radiator, and hanging the blankets on it, during the last feed.

My milk has well and truly come in. My boobs are so heavy and full and I am getting through breast pads at an alarming rate!! When I feed from one side, the other spurts out! I have hit my poor little man in the face several times with milk as it sprays out when I squeeze the nipple to put in to his mouth. He doesn't seem bothered though :) latching is getting less painful so I guess my nipples are hardening and Alfie is getting used to it.


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c - the girls are absolutely loving him, they basically queue up to hold him once they get in from school! Just a suggestion re breast feeding, I was always told that if your nipple comes out looking flat or misshapen then your latch isn't quite right. From my personal experience with having awful bleeding nipples one of the times I would agree with that. Not sure if that is your issue, but the LC should definitely be able to advise :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats sharn!! Sounds like you had a rough go aswell!! Those damn irregular contractions really mess things up.. They did for me too!! I was also vomiting through out my labour!! So proud of you doing it without pain relief !!


----------



## MrsChezek

*sharn* - wow! sounds so long and tiring. Can't believe you lasted that many hours without pain relief! Go you! :happydance: Kaylee is a cutie!!!

*rose* - the image you painted of squirting alfie in the face with milk made me giggle&#8230;I drip but haven't squirted ever. Must be so surreal!!! Just to think, these were just regular breasts we showed off on a girls night out and now they are the 'bottles' feeding our babies! I'm so glad that it's all getting easier for you :hugs:

*baby_maybe* - so I had an LC look at my latch and she was super impressed. Said it was perfect :shrug: So I asked why it was coming out flat and all she could offer is that since Hayden is pretty tiny (7th percentile on growth charts!), her mouth might be too small to contain my nipple and that she would grow out of the clamping down. But it's been over a month! I'm not sure I believe that&#8230;but I just don't know what to believe anymore!


So apparently Hayden has been pooping green since Friday - DH didn't think to tell me aside from the first one he brought up. I figured it was a one off since he didn't bring it up again! I don't change too many diapers as we're still trying to prioritize my recovery so he's the diaper changer right now. Anyway, that could be another sign of overactive let down&#8230;or a food allergy&#8230;or simply nothing. It's apparently perfectly normal for babies to poo green&#8230;this is all so confusing! :wacko: I called lactation and am waiting for a call back&#8230;arg.


----------



## baby_maybe

Hmm I suppose that could be the reason. My dd4 was pretty small too and she never latched right, however within 2 weeks of that my nipples were raw and bleeding pretty badly at every feed. But they were also coming out flat too which the midwife said was a sign of bad latching. This time round Ruben latched fine, I had round normal shape nipples when he would come off, but he was a very lazy feeder hence us now being on formula. Regarding the green poop, if you look on the baby centre/center website they have a visual 'baby poop guide' it shows what normal poop should look like and have an explanation next to each picture and tells you when you should seek advice, just search baby poo on google and it should bring up the link to that :)


----------



## Kte

Good idea Baby_Maybe! Baby poop analysis. . .ah it starts, the fun things you have to do when your a Mummy :haha: :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

:rofl: I know, I only know about it because I had to have an anxious look at it in the middle of the night when Ruben was about 3 days old. I was literally laid there in bed on my phone discussing with DH which one it looked like more :haha:

See even after 3 previous babies I definitely don't know it all! lol


----------



## MrsChezek

OK I'm just about at my wits end...Hayden seems to only have three modes: sleeping, eating or wailing at the top of her lungs.

Basically, she wakes up screaming - literally. There is no let me open my eyes, look around...she starts crying before she even opens her eyes, half asleep sometimes. We let her self soothe which she does a couple times but then her crying turns into wailing and we know that's the end of it (we tried responding at the first sign of waking up but then she's still asleep and we can't get her to feed and she is just limp and sleepy). So we pick her up, change and feed her. Then, she either falls back asleep immediately or stays up. By stay up, I mean she pretty much cries the whole time, taking 5 minute breaks here and there. We try wearing her, rocking her in a bassinet, putting her down with lights out/quiet in case she's overstimulated, we sing to her, we shush her, we swaddle her and pretty much nothing works. I mean most things work for about 5 minutes, sometimes 10, but then she starts crying again...and I mean wailing like she is being skinned alive. 

We saw our pediatrician for her one month well visit on Friday and she said she's healthy and doing great. We asked about the constant crying and she said it's how infants are. But I don't believe her!!! Is this how all of your little ones are? As a first time parent, I have no perspective and I have zero experience with newborns but it seems like there should be some time where they are awake but content with their full bellies, happy to be held. She just cries and cries...I'm worried something is wrong and she's in pain or something. Let me know what your experiences are...I'm really curious.


----------



## baby_maybe

She could be getting colicky, it tends to come on at around 6 weeks, but from my experience can be earlier. Ruben is a very gassy baby, but he is also now showing signs of being unsettled between feeds, particularly early evening which is usually when it strikes! I normally start giving something like infacol with feeds, but I can't with him at the moment until the doctor gives the go ahead after we've seen him on weds. Dd3 and dd4 were both on it from about 4 weeks old and would scream constantly if I didn't use it for a couple of days.

Do you normally wind her after feeds? I know sometimes if you're breast feeding you don't bother, but I think breast fed babies can still take down air whilst they're feeding, so it might help to keep the gas to a minimum. Ruben is certainly more unsettled if we fail to get his wind up effectively after he's fed.


----------



## MrsChezek

I thought colic was during a set time in the evenings? She does this around the clock :nope: Which is why I ruled out colic...but maybe she just has a bad case of it??? I dunno :shrug:

We try to burp her (is that the same as wind??) but she rarely burps...but I guess we can keep trying that!!! thanks for your input :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Try swaddling her suoer tight.. and you or your man hold her in the football hold ( great of it is gas) short quick swings back and forth and shhhh her nice and loud.. If she quiets then slow down the swing and quiet the shhh .. Worth a try :) if she is gassy you could also try gripe water.. 

She may just be a fussy baby .. Good luck I hope you find something that works .


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I was going to suggest the same as Skeet...have you read happiest baby on the block? It has some good info, but basically boils down to swaddle (tightly), swing (vigorously), shhhsh (loudly), and suck (pacifier).


----------



## boxxey

hey ladies 

so I am finally home, I went in on Friday at 8am and was giving cervidil at 1030am I was 2cms, dr came at 245pm and I was 4 cms and he broke my water, at 5pm I was asking for an epiderial as I was contracting one right after the other and was 6cms, at 730 I was fully and pushing and baby's heart rate was dropping down to 50bpm, I could hear it and was telling the doc enough that I cant push the baby out he is to big, I was was prepped and taken to the OR I remember nothing from 930pm-1245am. It was rough, Domenic Charles Glenn Radke was born at 948pm on March 22 he was 10lbs 2 ozs and 22 inches long, his head and shoulders were stuck and that is why he couldn't come out, I was put to sleep to have him so I didn't meet him till 1am but my gosh I cried like a baby when I finally got to meet him


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats boxxey!! Omg he's a big boy :) so adorable I'm glad both of you are home safe and sound 

Mrs aj/ chez- that's the book I read!! I couldn't remember the name but I love it. It works really well!! They do have a video of it to so you can see it in practice !!


----------



## Kte

Congratulations *Boxy* :flower: Glad your home now :flower:

Sorry *MrsC* my sister had a time with my nephew and the only thing I can suggest is to keep 'pestering' HV's and Dr etc if no matter what you try she keeps doing it. All to often you get the 'that's what babies do' comment which isn't right as there can be other reasons. Hopefully she settles down for you soon. . . also what about baby massage? That can sometimes help :flower:

_*AFM*_: Well I'm zit-zilla at the moment and have some 'period' type aches. I normally get them between 7-9pm but they are still here this morning. So my hormones must be trying to kick something off :shrug: Nothing much else is going on sign wise though but I seem to have every man and his dog getting over excited at vague aches :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Boxxey how traumatic, I'm so glad you're both safe and well though :) hope you have a quick recovery.

Mrs c, I know Alfie is smaller but he can be very fussy and restless if he has wind. At first I used to think he was still hungry as he sucks and chews his hands but then I realised that if I held him on my shoulder and rubbed his back for a long time it seemed to help. He was very restless all day yesterday and I had curry for dinner the night before (not spicy but I suppose still rich for his belly). He had to be held constantly and when I put him in his bouncy chair he didn't like it, he would scrunch his legs up and cry. So maybe it is the beginnings of colic for you!

Can't believe my little man is one week old today it's gone so fast! I love him so much and can't imagine life without him now. He did really well last night, feeding for a long time and falling asleep quite quickly afterwards. :cloud9:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats boxxey xo
My goodness what a labour you had xx


----------



## starzz

Congrats boxxey!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow boxxey, what a time of it you had. Glad you're home now and doing well :)

Sharn - great birth story hunni :)

AFM - the health visitor has just been to weigh Ruben and the little fatty is now 9lb13oz!!! I knew he was eating much better, but that's over a lb in 13 days :haha:


----------



## rose.

My little man this morning after his feed - he can be so alert sometimes!! 

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/8DADC4DF-0655-4233-8358-39DC7EDA543C-3966-000003EB9C7C3EB1.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

What a cutie :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww im super jealous of all these babies popping out now lol. There has been alot of april babies being born in march also. (via facebook april baby group also) Feel like im going to go past my due date or have her few days before :S lol My next midwife app is next thrusday just seems so far off and im getting a sweep then if she's still in there.

congrats to all new mummies 

And for those still waiting not to long to go now i hope xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Here's a couple of Ruben from the past few days :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/b0249b0356278876831b0dbf8f8830b0.jpg
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/fa58853c83ea5e8846496f761ce680b5.jpg
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/930a7c4771e25b66e8ccc1517fab91d9.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

Not long for you now cherry :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose what a lovely photo! I didn't realise our babies were born on the same day! Poppy was born at 12.14 so almost exactly a week old. Hope things are going well.

Poppy wanted feeding lots last night so did not get much sleep, maybe she is having a growth spurt?

Hope everyone is doing well. :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! My best friend and birth coach is a professional photographer..here are a couple pics she has taken at the hospital and yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







600272_619819201365099_1477967914_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5









8539_619819151365104_1163742102_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









63899_619667524713600_6660453_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









27 bw.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cherrybump

Skeet those are lovely piks. You should blow some up onto a canvas for your walls lol

Yep not to long now lol Was so hoping she's come early to make a march baby lol would be amazing if she came on the first lol xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Lovely pics skeet :)


----------



## Lou1234

Lovely photos!

I went to the cinema today! The Odeon do a baby screening every Tuesday and today it was The Croods. They have the lights on low so you can see your baby and see in your bag and for feeding etc. Elizabeth seemed happy just staring at the screen then falling asleep.

Afterwards I walked to baby clinic and got Elizabeth weighed. She is now 8lb 11oz!


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations boxxy! Such a gorgeous boy but so sorry you had to be asleep for your section hun :hugs:

All these pics are gorgeous <3 Its not long for the rest of you ladies now!! I'm hoping the rest of these babies come soon so your not all sat waiting too long!

https://i46.tinypic.com/2e2gdph.jpg my boys <3


----------



## rose.

Thanks sportysgirl :) I didn't realise either!! Weren't they due on the same day too?

Gorgeous pics baby maybe and skeet :) 

Not long for you now cherry!


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope lol im glad. xxx


----------



## Kte

Well my aches are still here so maybe this is the very early start. OH wanted to give me another curry, if I see another curry I think I may be :sick: He hates the smell so I shouldn't really complain but I don't believe they do much really and they are soooo filling! :haha: I've pre-warned my Mum as they are on-call for DD. Hopefully over the next few days we might be getting close!


----------



## Cherrybump

fingers crossed for you Kte. Ryan's mum was trying to give me idea's to try and get things going but im not a huge curry fan. 

Ive been having some aches and pains to. they are pretty mild and constant :S.. Just got this little mild cramping on my left side there last all of a few seconds :S. 

When i was getting of the toilet early i was leaning forward and i got this pain in my whoo haa :S... so im now just trying to relax as much as i can. xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

That's a lovely pic of your boys sethsmummy, Ethan looks like Seth I think :)

Great weight gain Lou :thumbup:

Kte - I'm sure it won't be long for you now hun :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily had her 2 month appointment yesterday (she was 2 months Saturday!!!) She is doing well, there were several things I was concerned about but none of them are problems and the doctor is really pleased with how she is doing. I was hoping to get some relief for her reflux but her Dr just wants to watch it and says she will likely outgrow it. She gave me some tips but they are all already things we've been trying. If it gets worse before her next appointment (4 months) I will call and get another appointment to address it. She is growing well and is 9lb 15oz and 20.5 inches long now!!!! She had to have her vaccines, 5 total (I think, it's a blur) and the poor baby was so lethargic. She was either screaming or sleeping and would barely even eat yesterday. She still seems a bit off today but nothing like she was yesterday! I felt so bad for her.

New Mommies, I hope all is well for you and your babies.

Still preggo mommies, hope your little ones join us soon! Can't wait to see the next march baby!


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all.... I don't post much but always read what's going on. Congratulations to you all who have had babies. 

I have birth today (39+2) at 12.11pm to our third girl named Holly who weighed in at a whopping 9lb 3 but was a very quick labour in the end and she is perfect.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations amy_t :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats AmyT


----------



## Kte

Congratulations Amy T :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations AmyT :flower:

Thanks Baby_Maybe I agree.. as hes starting to fill out he is looking more and more like Seth. Sob lol and there was me thinking i was having my little man looking like mummy.. haha they are both the spit of their daddy x


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Amy T! And great news about the appointment Amy B :)

My little boy must have swapped for adevilchild last night, I started feeding him at 9.30pm which is normal, and at 2am he still wouldn't sleep. He was constantly on and off my boobs, and did fall asleep a couple of times but every time I moved him to his basket he woke up and wouldn't settle. In the end I resorted to a top up of aptamil which did send him to sleep in the end.

Does anyone have any suggestions of what I can try? Even my husband had to get up and try and cuddle him as he just wouldn't stop bashing my chest for my boobs! I was at my wits end.

I think I have plenty of milk - it is constantly squirting out everywhere. In the shower, over Alfie when he feeds, all in my bra and through my top - so why does it take a top up of formula to settle him when he is like that?!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Rose, sounds like Alfie is cluster feeding, which is perfectly normal in the early weeks, especially in the evenings, though I promise it doesnt last forever!


----------



## skeet9924

My little guy did the same thing last night.. I too even tried topping him up with formula.. Carson cluster feeds a lot so sometimes I give him a pacifier and that has helped.. He's not a huge fan of it and will only take it sometimes. Carson ended up sleeping with me last night because I fell asleep feeding him


----------



## rose.

Oh glad I'm not the only one!! It is so hard to know what is normal. For some reason I always presume that he should either be feeding or sleeping, but I guess sometimes he just wants to be awake and either cuddled or given something bright an colourful to look at.

Looking after a baby is hard work! It's so hard to know what they want sometimes


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, with Emily it just took time. She hated lying down to sleep, especially at night and also seemed to want to nurse a ton, she'd fall asleep and so not get a ton at each feed. For her she is also having reflux issues so even if I held her for 30 minutes or so shed spit up and cry when I went to lay her down. Have you noticed him spitting up or being extra gassy? Have you noticed any green stool? It sounds like you may have an overactive letdown and if you do that can cause tummy troubles sometimes. It's probably just his age though I think it's pretty typical for young babies to not want to be out down to sleep and then to nurse more often. I find that Emily will have a few days where I feel like she is nursing constantly and then a few days where she eats less, especially when she was younger. Good luck!

I am so worried about Emily. She hasn't been herself since her vaccines, at first she was either screaming or sleeping and didn't really even want to nurse then yesterday she seemed a bit better but was throwing up after nursing way more than usual. She still seems slightly sleepier and she is peeing less. I know I have enough milk, or think I do as I leak and squirt and drip and she sometimes dribbles milk. She has no fever. Her dr opens soon and I am either going to call or watch her the first part of the day and then call if I am still concerned. :(


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy. He is hardly ever sick but he does get quite a lot of wind. I am sure it's just his age - he is only a week old after all! 

Hope Emily gets better soon - I am sure your drs office will be able to give you some reassurance.

I'm taking Alfie to get registered in a bit. First outing!! Hope he behaves.


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like our little guys behave very similarly !! Carson does spit up and in pretty sure I have an over actively down on my left side.. Starting around 1-2 weeks babies do start to have awake time.. Carson just started this the past few days .. I'm hoping it helps him sleep better at night


----------



## AmyB1978

Just to update, since I posted Emily has peed some more (She peed ok yesterday but hadnt gone for longer then usual overnight) and drank a decent amount of time without spitting it all up so I decided to just watch her for now.


----------



## MrsChezek

*baby_maybe* - ooh a visual poop guide! sounds exciting :winkwink: I'll have to check it out. NEXT TIME though as her poop transitioned from green to yellow throughout the night! :happydance: Thank goodness I don't have to give up dairy!!!! :wohoo:

As far as the wailingit just seems to have stopped. We upped the feedings and last night started a new sleeping environment - no lights on and no white noise. Just a very dim light when changing her or trying to get her to latch on. Otherwise, darkness and quiet. She slept for 5 hours straight! :yippee: I'm sure it's a total one off but it felt great to get 4.5 hours of sleep in a row :sleep: She was awake from 9-11 last night and pretty content. Then, I fed her both boobs and she slept from 11:15-4:15 - it was spectacular :flower: She then slept for 2 more 2 hour spurts and was up after that just hanging out for an hour. Then, I fed her again and she fell asleep on me, so I took advantage and stuck her in the sling. She's been sleeping in it for a while now :happydance:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/14E9E50D-847E-40E9-8B3A-75F7BE3A77D0-5284-000004A08188CB8C_zpsb881d54d.jpg

Thank you all for your great advice!!! :hugs:

*skeet* - we are BIG on swaddling and she loves it. But from time to time she seems like she's trying to break out of it so we unwrap her arms and she seems to enjoy that. But at night, she's definitely swaddled tightly :thumbup: We use the Halo Sleepsacs - what do you use? I couldn't figure out how to use a blanket tight enough for her arms not to escape! LOVE your photos! I'll have to share mine tooI'm so happy we did the newborn shoot even though I felt like crap. We almost cancelled it but I'm so glad we didn't! Carson is beautiful :flower:
*
Mrs AJ/skeet* - we have read the Happy Baby book and even have the DVD as we were having trouble figuring out some of the moves described. But she doesn't like half the stuff - it just doesn't work! Swaddling definitely works and sucking but that's itwhen she's upset and we shush (louder than her cry), she just cries even louder and it's a screaming contest between us!

*boxxey* - congratulations! Quite the delivery story but I'm glad you're both healthy and you finally got Domenic in your arms! Love the chubby cheeks!!!!

*Kte* - I tried to massage her a bit here and there but she doesn't even like to be pettedstroking her hair or her cheek or anything seems to aggravate her. I hope that will change as I love hugs and touching and I'd be heartbroken if my little one didn't like cuddling :cry: Hope your little surprise comes soon!

*rose* - I wish I could lie Hayden on my shoulder and stroke her! She goes bonkersthe only way to burp her is to sit her on my lap and lean her forward which is hard cause she's all wobbly and if she's half asleep it always wakes her which is annoying! I tried laying her on my chest while I'm reclined slightly but she doesn't like it too much eitherlittle stinker! I'm glad you figured out how to soothe Alfie thoughit's so nice to learn what they are trying to say and to be able to help them. I think I finally know when she is crying cause of gas/trying to poop vs when she's just cranky or hungry. "think" is the key word there though! :haha:
Love the pic of Alfie from yesterday! SUCH a cutie!

*Cherry* - hope your time comes soon!!!! Hang in there :hugs:

*baby_maybe* - Ruben is so alert! He looks like he's 3 months old. Impressive!!!

*Lou* - my friend has gone to a baby cinema and I thought Hayden would be too littleI guess not! I'll have to give it a go now :happydance: Thanks for sharing!

*sethsmummy* - love the epic of your boys! So handsome :flower:

*AmyB* - cannot believe Emily is 2 months already! Time is flying byI'm dreading the first vaccines appointment. I'm glad Emily is doing better thoughthat first day is always a nightmare I hear! Keep us posted :hugs:

*AmyT* - congratulations! A quick labor with over 9lbs! I want to hear the details :kiss:

*rose* - I think I know that devil childshe lives with me from time to time too!!! You shouldn't need to supplementI think you might have overactive let down if you're squatting and that makes it hard for babies to feed sometimes. Too much milk is coming in and they gulp air when they swallow so they fill up with air bubbles and only get mostly foremilk. These are just things I read on the internet and have no experience with but something to look into! Hope today will be better for you :hugs: ooh I like Mrs AJs thoughts better thoughcluster feeding is hard to deal with but it doesn't last long!! so hang in there!


----------



## skeet9924

chez- i love the sling!! my neighbour just gave me one..makes life so easy!! so happy you got some sleep..wish i could get carson to sleep on his own :( he sleeps fantastic with me... he slept from 11- 3 in my arms last night...that was by accident i fell asleep breast feeding.. i meant to put him in his bassinet.. then he slept for 2 hour stretches until 8 am ..

i think i use the same sleep sacs... carson likes his arms out too


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Amy T, hope your both doing well.

Rose, Poppy was like that the night before last maybe Alfie is having a growth spurt? 

Mrs C, lovely photo and heres to 5 hours sleep! Bet it felt very refreshing! 

Hope everyone is doing ok.:kiss:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay for 5 hours of sleep! Allison was constantly breaking out of her swaddle too, so we switched to the summer infant swaddle me blankets, they work really well.


----------



## Kte

Yesterday I thought we were on the way, slowly. Today has been less of the niggles :roll: I know all in good time and that but I was hoping the slow wouldn't slow down :wacko: :haha:

*MrsC*: Lovely sling and yey for the sleep! I'm sure your LO will be fine when she is older for cuddles; when Chloe was a baby, when she was tired and fussy she hated being held or touched too but she is a very loving and cuddly little girl, it now comes out in ways like she hates having her socks on when she is tired :haha: I can cope with that so long as I get cuddles!


----------



## anna1986

had my 6 week check up with the gp yesterday alls fine with me n little guy. the doctor has prescribed an amino acid based milk as we all suspect a cows milk allergy like my daughter has. :(


----------



## rose.

Thanks everyone :) had a better night last night so I think he was just hungry or particularly windy. I took him out yesterday and he slept the whole time, he was so good! He hasn't seemed as windy since so I think the bumps helped some of the wind out. I am going to take him out again today hopefully, depending on what time the midwife arrives.

I am really tempted to get a sling! I think Alfie would like it as he loves to be close to me. Any suggestions on good ones to get or what to look out for when buying?

I bought a breast pump yesterday and had a go, managed to express lots of milk! I kept it in the fridge for night time emergencies but I haven't used it. I am going to try expressing every day so I have a couple of little pots of milk in the fridge should Alfie have another starving night!! I also bought some new nursing bras (I have gone up size again!!) and some new nursing tops from mothercare. I find their tops really pretty but practical too.


----------



## anna1986

rose - i have a strechy wrap for william google moby wrap n itll come up its fab n he loves it. it looks difficult to tie but its not. ring slings are also good.

heres 2 pics of william in his sling



for everyone else thought id share my fave pic of him so far


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose. I also have the moby wrap. I am actually just borrowing it from my sister since her little girl is too old for it and she is still just trying for a 2nd. Emily really likes it. The only thing I don't like about it is if I am trying to use it out of the house and out it on it is so long that its hard to not let it touch the ground while tying it. I read a tip about putting it on before going out and just wearing it without baby in the car so I migh do that next time.

Anna, is that the kangaroo hold? Emily still seems to prefer
The newborn hug hold for now but we'be tried that one as well


----------



## Kte

sabebabywearDo them too. Also, youtube is great for watching some tips on different techniques - I prefer a visual guide sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the suggestions! I think Alfie would like that wrap with the kangaroo hold as he loves laying on me like that and falling asleep. I will definitely do a bit of googling later :)

Anna, William is so cute in that outfit!! At the moment Alfie only really wears sleep suits but I've got loads of cute outfits in 0-3 which I can't wait to put him in once he's big enough!!


----------



## wanting2010

I don't post a lot in here, but I do read everything...I just wanted to say that Jackson, my March baby arrived a week and a day late on March 11 at 6:22 am! We went to the hospital at 10 pm on the 10th. He came right in the nick of time as I was scheduled for an induction at 6 the morning he was born. He was 8 lbs, 8 oz and 21 inches long and was born after 30 minutes of pushing. He is absolutely perfect and I am so in love!!


----------



## Kte

wanting2010 said:


> I don't post a lot in here, but I do read everything...I just wanted to say that Jackson, my March baby arrived a week and a day late on March 11 at 6:22 am! We went to the hospital at 10 pm on the 10th. He came right in the nick of time as I was scheduled for an induction at 6 the morning he was born. He was 8 lbs, 8 oz and 21 inches long and was born after 30 minutes of pushing. He is absolutely perfect and I am so in love!!

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations wanting :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats wanting!!


----------



## skeet9924

Just a question for the new moms.. Anyone wake getting frusterated with cluster feeding and baby using you as a pacifier. Carson was up all night last night.. All he wanted to do was eat.. But he was eating too much because he was throwing up.. I kept trying to give him a pacifier but he wouldn't take it.. By the time oh got home at 2am I was at my wits end.. I just passed Carson over to him and went to lay in bed away from him. I feel bad because I was actually getting really frusterated with him :( I couldn't imagine being a single mom with no support .. I have lots of support and still feeling the frustrations of lack of sleep.. I actually considered giving up bfing last night


----------



## rose.

Skeet I feel exactly the same when Alfie won't settle at night! It's not every night but has happened 3 times since we brought him home. When he is like that, I have been giving him a formula feed which has always sent him to sleep. Otherwise he just plays around with my boobs, doesnt feed properly but keeps crying when I try to put him down in his crib.

However I am trying to come away from the formula feed, so I've just bought a pump and I'm going to try expressing every evening so that I have an amount of breast milk in the fridge in case I need to fill his tummy up quickly to send him to sleep! I haven't needed to use last nights yet, but its reassuring to know it is there should we need it.


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh yes! Today is a nightmare day - she is refusing to sleep more than 10-15 minutes at a time. She keeps wanting to feed every hour and wails if I don't latch her, but once I do latch her, she falls asleep and nibbles on my nipple after like 7-8 minutes!!!!! Pissing me off...though I'm thinking she's having some kind of ache cause she's never been like this for so long! :nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

Forgot to say, rose, just in car u aren't aware expressed milk in the fridge lasts only 5 days...it's 4-5-6 (4hrs at room emp and 6mos frozen).


----------



## skeet9924

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling frusterated :( .. I'm crazy exhausted today... I hope he sleep a bit tonight


----------



## rose.

Thanks mrs c - 456 is a good way of remembering it :) the midwife has given me the go ahead to use a bottle every now and again if needed so I've expressed straight in to a bottle tonight. Hoping he won't need it though!!

:)


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> Rose. I also have the moby wrap. I am actually just borrowing it from my sister since her little girl is too old for it and she is still just trying for a 2nd. Emily really likes it. The only thing I don't like about it is if I am trying to use it out of the house and out it on it is so long that its hard to not let it touch the ground while tying it. I read a tip about putting it on before going out and just wearing it without baby in the car so I migh do that next time.
> 
> Anna, is that the kangaroo hold? Emily still seems to prefer
> The newborn hug hold for now but we'be tried that one as well

yeah that was the kangaroo hold i switch between that n the newborn one depending on williams mood. if hes really unsettled i do the kangaroo hold otherwise he stretches his legs out straight in the newborn hold.

if i go out i pretie the wrap for the newborn hold then pop him in when i get there.


----------



## rose.

I think I'm going to have to get one, I think it would be really handy.

Was going to give Alfie his first bath tonight now his cord has come off, but he's just fed and is now typically fast asleep!! So I'm going to do it tomorrow, no point in waking him up when he's peaceful.


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to let you all know you aren't the only ones who feel frustrated sometimes, I do too and always feel guilty when I do but I think it is just part of being a new mommy!


----------



## skeet9924

I started reading the book " on becoming baby wise" a few of my friends followed the schedule in it and apparently it worked really good.. I think I'm going to try to start Carson on the schedule tomorrow.. It talks about sleep, eat , awake , sleep .. The baby whisperer goes with the same idea EASY ( eat, activity, sleep, you) fingers crossed it works.. Both talk about the baby becoming self soothing at nap time and each schedule works towards baby sleeping at night.. Ill let you ladies know how it goes. On a positive note I put Carson down 15 min ago and he hasn't awoke yet.. I think I finally got a good swaddle on him!! Wish me luck as I'm exhausted for last night and can't have another night like that again!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hope you got some sleep skeet!! 
I was hoping to get some myself but she's just having a bad day...been on my boob for over 50 minutes now and keeps throwing a hissy fit every time I unlatch her :cry: At least it doesn't hurt cause she's barely sucking but I want to go to bed!!! DH has passed out on the couch next to me...I'm jealous! But he has a hard day tomorrow so he needs the rest - day 1 of moving into our new house!!! So excited :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck with the move mrsC. Do you haVe to go back to work anytime soon or do you get to stay home? 

Hope you ladies mAnaged to get some sleep. Emily is starting to do much better ! Hopefully it lasts!!! Although now that I am getting more sleep I am actually way more exhausted. I was told that is just a sign of how far behind I am with sleep, I am sure it will pass.


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- that's so frustrating.. I know it drives me crazy when Carson does that.. I've been swaddling with a pacifier and it seems to help. Tonight has been ok.. 5 am and he has not co slept with me yet.. As usually he did great until 2:30 am then has been fussy.. Finally at around 3:20 when I knew he had eaten been changed burped and everything else .. I let him cry it out.. It lasted maybe 5 min and he passed out!! He woke up at 4:45 for another feed.. So a bit early but ill take it

Good luck on the move chez!!


----------



## rose.

That schedule sounds interesting skeet let me know how it goes. I may be interested in trying it as Alfie seems to be geared up to have a marathon feed between 10-2 and then sleep for about 4 hours. I would rather he had the feed earlier and then slept from about 10 or 11 for 4 hours. He was bad again last night but I think some of it may be down to wind. I have started giving him infacol so we will see how that goes.

Good luck with the move mrs c how exciting!!


----------



## skeet9924

Rose - see if you can get the book becoming baby wise or the baby whisperer.. My friends swear by it and after a few days of that routine they all said their babies slept mostly through the night with 1 or 2 wake ups..! Feed ( however long it takes) 30-45 min activity ( playing, going for a walk, bath etc) 1-1.5 hour nap and you wake them up to feed.. They talk about importance of full feed.. Doing what u can to keep baby awake.. It's a really interesting concept ..


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks ladies! I've had a total of 4 hours of sleep so today will be rough! My mom is supposed to leave work early to help out so hopefully I'll be able to sneak in s nap :sleep: I'm SO tired!!!!

She is still snoozing right now but I had to get up to pump...fun never ends! :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Ill have to have a look on amazon! I'm sure I will be able to get a copy. Sounds like it makes sense!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

For those of you interesred in babywise, just be aware that the method recieves a lot of criticism - including from the American Academy of Pediatrics-as being too strict and harsh, especially for newborns, and even being associated with a failure to thrive. Obviously there are two sides to every coin and of it works for you and your baby that is great, just make sure youre fully informed...google babywise criticism or babywise controversy.


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC try to be careful about pumping when she starts sleeping longer or you will train your supply to not go longer. You don't want to get so full you risk mastitis but you also want to adjust with her. For me, when Emily started going a bit longer I would get really full and leak like a mad woman but didn't really pump. After a few days of that I adjusted to whatever her new routine was. (Unless you are just pumping to build a stash or for bottle feeds, in which case nevermind.) I forget, did you ever meet with a lactation. Consultant?

Everyone else, hang in there, the sleep does get better, at least it is for us. Not sure if it stays that way but i will take it while it lasts!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for the info ms aj.. The one thing I do like about it is it does mention if your baby shows signs of being hungry earlier then you can feed it earlier.. My friend did warm me I might have to modify for my baby but the general concept works.. I will google it though


----------



## baby_maybe

For all the first time mummies despairing about sleep, just know that it doesn't last forever and as bad as you feel now a few weeks from now you'll be in a totally different place :hugs:

Thought I'd add a couple of pics from this morning :)

Trying out the play mat for the first time:
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/7946f4e4036d6fa6743e3ba610ddc802.jpg
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/7cc35ac99172d3bddab1e19d37e09ce7.jpg

Having his first tummy time :) :
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/903d79ccba1431d1fd21469e5f9fdf09.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

Such a cutie baby_maybe!!!!

AmyB - I'm pumping to bottle feed within a few hours as I'm trying to get my right boob to heal and her latch on it isn't great. I've started to let her feed on it once or twice a day just to toughen the nipple up but it still hurts quite a bit. The left side is starting to feel dare I say good??? :happydance: I met with lactation and learned that nipple shields don't work for us and actually cause more damage :dohh: Her latch still git lots of compliments so it's a matter of healing up the right boob at this point...her clamping seems to have decreased some...who knows why!!!!!

Back to packing up the kitchen! This was another pumping break :thumbup:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, glad you are finding what works! I can't imagine moving right now... I thought it was bad moving when I was pregnant but I think now would be worse!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy. I would always feed him if he is hungry. Today he has been super hungry and has taken loads of milk, and has also spent quite a long time awake. I am keeping my fingers crossed that he will take a good feed before bed and then sleep well :)


----------



## MrsChezek

AmyB1978 said:


> MrsC, glad you are finding what works! I can't imagine moving right now... I thought it was bad moving when I was pregnant but I think now would be worse!

I know! I so didn't want to deal with the move right now and we were looking to buy a house this spring, but then we stumbled upon this awesome property last fall and we just had to buy it! Originally, we were supposed to move in later but then our landlord wants to sell this place we're renting so we had to get out at the end of our lease, which is this Sunday :cry: So here we are! At least she came early cause if she came late, we'd have a one week old right now and considering how awful I felt one week post delivery, I would have shot myself I think!!! :wacko: So I guess it's not too bad :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

So I've uploaded my favorite shots from Hayden's newborn shoot - my most favorite one is my new avatar :happydance: I don't know how to post pictures here without them being huge so you can check them out on my journal:
Hayden's Newborn Shoot

Don't want to spam the whole page with pictures of my baby!!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww. They're lovely Mrs c :)


----------



## skeet9924

Awesome pics ms chez!! I'm hoping my friend can get us in for another shoot soon maybe on a Saturday so I can get some pics with oh..

Well yesterday was the first attempt at putting Carson on a schedule and he slept 5.5 hours straight in his bassinet!! I couldn't believe the clock when he started to cry and I looked at it!! He was then fussy from then on sleeping only a bit at a time and decided his wake up time would be an hour early but ill take it!!


----------



## rose.

Alfie had a really good night last night :) managed to get him asleep by 9 which was amazing. He did wake up a few times in the night but went straight to sleep after a feed & change each time. It was great :)

Lovely pics mrs c I absolutely love your avatar! 

Skeet I am glad the schedule is working for you. I'm going to leave it for now as I'm trying something different - I wake Alfie to feed every 3 hours throughout the day or feed him earlier if he wakes and looks hungry. I always feed with one boob until he's had enough, then change him, then offer the other boob. At night I feed and change the same but only when he wakes. Seems to be working well so far :)


----------



## skeet9924

Great news rose!! Lol my schedule isn't working today my lil guy is paying me back for sleeping so good last night.. He won't sleep today which is leaving me with an over tired fussy baby.. As long as I hold him he is ok


----------



## rose.

Oh no!! Sometimes they just love to be held and that's all they really want. I love it when Alfie is in a cuddly mood but not when he is fussy.

Today hubby and I took Alfie for his first proper shopping trip :) he was so good! I took a bottle I had expressed in advance and kept it in a cool bag, and luckily I did as he woke up right on schedule for his feed and was really getting himself in a state. The shopping centre had a family room so I fed and changed him and he was good as gold for the whole journey home! I am so proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## MrsChezek

I find the same thing to happen with Hayden! If she sleeps for 5 hours straight at night, the next day is hell :cry: She is super fussy and won't nap well. So I guess the better nights rest prepares you for the hectic day :dohh:

*Rose* - I did your schedule for a while and it worked really well too! But then all the right boob issues happened and I had to start pumping right. I plan to get back to it once it heals.

Happy Easter to all those who celebrate! Can't wait to get Hayden into her little outfit and show her off to more family :happydance: Just wish I got more sleep :sleep: as I feel like a zombie. 3.5 hours avg the last 3 nights is taking its toll but at least we're all moved!!! :yipee:


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## skeet9924

Happy Easter everyone!! Well Carson's schedule was completely thrown off from his fussy day and an evening of visiting family.. But we did get 4 hours of straight sleep.. The only issue we are having now is having him lay down for another hour or 2 of unfussy sleep .. He usually fussed off and on every 20 mins until I get up with him. At 6 am


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Hi All. So excited all the little bundles that are coming!

My little one made his debut late late Saturday night, and we're been breast feeding! 

I have a question for those of you who have some BF experience. Porter really gets a firm firm latch on my breast, but really is horrible at opening his mouth very wide. Plus last night he decided to have a 2 hr cluster feeding, which was VERY unhelpful. He got a bad latch on the left and left a little blister, but now both sides are very sore. I don't know how to tell at this point if it's caused by a bad latch or just over activity on boobs that aren't used to it.....thoughts???


----------



## skeet9924

Comgratulatiins!!I'd say bad latch.. Carson cluster feeds a lot and the only time I get sore is when he does it in the middle of the night and I'm not paying attention to the latch.. You really have to pay close attention to his lips they should both be curved out when he has a good latch.. It takes patience but if its not a good latch stick your finger in his mouth, and break the latch and try again.. It's a learning process for him aswell and he needs to learn how to latch properly. Keep at it your doing great!! The cluster feeds become exhausting but once your milk is in and the latch is good they slow down a bit . After each feed express a bit of milk ( or collustrum if your milk isn't in ) and rub it over your nipples.. It really helps lubricate and heal!! I do it every time still!


----------



## wanting2010

For the breastfeeding ladies, I just thought I would recommend some nipple balm that I have absolutely LOVED- Nuk Gentle Moisturizing Balm. It is AWESOME. I have had very minimal nipple soreness/pain and I think it is because of using this balm religiously. I ran out of it at one point and had to use lanolin instead, and I don't think the lanolin compares at all. Plus it is much less messy than the lanolin because it comes in a tube that would remind you of a big chapstick tube. A friend gave it to me at my baby shower and when I went to repurchase it I could only find it on Amazon. Anyway, it's awesome stuff!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I forgot to add something amazing my friend taught me!! Another great use for breast milk!! It works amazing on diaper rash!! Carson had a really bad one about a week after he was born.. My friend told me to put breast milk on it.. Let it dry then his diaper cream!! The rash cleared up in 2 days!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Athena :) and thanks for the nappy rash tip skeet! Breast milk is amazing stuff. Alfie had Gammy eyes when he was born and the midwife suggested using a bit of breast milk to clean them rather than water. It worked amazingly well!

Alfie had a great night last night, his most structured so far. Started feeding him at 9pm and was able to put him down at 10, then he woke every 3 hours almost on the dot for another feed! His feeds only lasted about half an hour each instead of his normal hour. He seemed satisfied after each one so hopefully he's becoming more efficient at feeding. I am so proud of him :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

At this point both nipples are very sore, even when Porter isn't on them. What can I do to try to heal them in between feedings? I've been rubbing colostrum in, using lanolin , and putting on refrigerated gel pads all in between but it doesn't seem like it's doing much beyond instant relief and disappears as soon as he latches because it's every bit as painful as it was last time, if. not more.


----------



## AmyB1978

Athena, is there somewhere (the hospital you delivered, a la leche league rep, etc ) that can help with latching on? I am thinking until you guys can work that out you are going to have pain. Your nipples will also get used to it but latch is a big part of it, from all I have read and been told.

Skeet and Wanting, thanks for the tips!

Rose, glad for a better night!

I am so irritable and frustrated right now for some reason. Emily has been swaddled in 2 blankets ever since the hospital but it is getting too hot for that now. She doesn't sleep well I the swaddle blankets with Velcro ( though we are trying to get her used to them during the day.) so I am trying to swaddle with one blanket but she seems able to bust out of it which is dangerous for her. Any tips?? I am so tired (which is dumb as she is finally sleeping better) and so frustrated right now that I just want to cry. Not having a good night and when I get fed up with her I feel like a bad mommy. :( sometimes I feel smothered
When she is particularly clingy, fussy, and wanting to feed constantly and I just want a small break for it but then when she does finally settle and lays down in her bassinet I miss her. Being a new mommy is so much harder then I ever realized. I really hope you ladies don't think me a horrible person because of what I just posted, but I needed to vent it.


----------



## rose.

Amy, don't feel bad! I think that we will all have had times when we get frustrated at our little ones and feel like bad parents, I know I have!! Sometimes it's just so difficult when you're tired and you just want them to sleep and they won't go down. 

:hugs: I don't have any advice on the swaddling I'm afraid as Alfie doesn't sleep swaddled. Hope someone does!


----------



## skeet9924

Amy I've had several nights like that.. I've even resorted to having to put Carson in the bassinet and just walking away for 10 mins. I have no advice for the swaddling as I have to use the Velcro because Carson gets out of all my swaddled too.. Lol I read somewhere that someone used to tape the blanket after they got it tight


----------



## rose.

I've got a very fussy baby this morning!! He wouldn't go down last night again but eventually we managed to get him off at around 12ish, he only woke up for one feed in the night and then again at 7ish, but since then he has not wanted to go to sleep!! I needed to express as I was so engorged so I put him in his cot, but he still didn't fall asleep, and now I've ended up giving him the bottle I expressed as he was fussing so much on the boob!! He is now in his cot half asleep/half restless so I'm hoping he calms down for a bit so I can go and have a shower. I feel like I constantly stink of milk at the moment!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, hope he calms down for you soon


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy. I think he wasn't latching on right this morning. He just took a much better feed and seems much calmer now :)


----------



## rose.

Cute bunny ears!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww rose I feel for you!! Carson's morning are usually rough. He never wants to go down .. Usually fussy until around 1 and he gets over tired.. I usually get someone to come over to sit with him so I can shower... The other day I just put him in his bassinet and let him cry cause I wanted one so bad.. My friend said she used to put her daughter in the bouncy chair in the washroom while she showered and the sound of the water usually calmed her down


Afm- we are at Carson's appt now waiting to get his tongue tie snipped :(


----------



## sethsmummy

skeet9924 said:


> Aww rose I feel for you!! Carson's morning are usually rough. He never wants to go down .. Usually fussy until around 1 and he gets over tired.. I usually get someone to come over to sit with him so I can shower... The other day I just put him in his bassinet and let him cry cause I wanted one so bad.. My friend said she used to put her daughter in the bouncy chair in the washroom while she showered and the sound of the water usually calmed her down
> 
> 
> Afm- we are at Carson's appt now waiting to get his tongue tie snipped :(

how do you know when theyre tongue tied hun? i hope the app went well x


----------



## rose.

Hope the appointment went well skeet! I'm sure it will make all the difference to Carson once he's able to feed properly with no tongue tie in the way!


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies, I aint been on in few days. I dont think anyone here and mention to you all yet but on friday my waters broke and had gone into hospital to find out all this time paige was breech. I was 2cm went i went in and my water were gushing they were like this all the way to hospital. When she was feeling my belly she noticed paige was sitting breech and got someone else to check and i had 2 scans to check and the position to. I was then schedule for a section. contractions were pretty painful and very close together. By the time i was taken to the room for the section i was at 4cm. Paige was born 00.12 30 March 2013. weighing 6lbs 12oz. 

Im home now still bit sore from the stitches but all is well. she defo made sure she was here for the end of March lol easter weekend.. xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats cherrybump! Can't believe she was breech this whole time!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations cherry I'm glad she arrived safely :) she looks beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Cherry! I love seeing everyone's new baby avatars! I should probably update mine, oops.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies.Yeah me either. her head as took shape of my bump lol but should go normal within few days im been told..


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats cherry!! Her head will go back.. Carson had a really deformed nose and its almost back to normal now! 

The appt for Carson went well he handled it better then me !! Lol

I've already noticed a difference in his latch!! 

Seth- the drs told me when he was born.. But for Carson the little piece of skin underneath the tongue went right to the tip of his tongue so he couldn't move it properly


----------



## sportysgirl

Skeet, glad Carsons appointment went well.

Cherry congratulations!


----------



## Kte

Just a quickie from me:

Baby Sophie was born 1st April at 41+1 weighing 7lbs 11oz. We are just out of hospital today so will update later with a pic :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS kte!! :happydance: 




skeet9924 said:


> Congrats cherry!! Her head will go back.. Carson had a really deformed nose and its almost back to normal now!
> 
> The appt for Carson went well he handled it better then me !! Lol
> 
> I've already noticed a difference in his latch!!
> 
> Seth- the drs told me when he was born.. But for Carson the little piece of skin underneath the tongue went right to the tip of his tongue so he couldn't move it properly

Thanks hun... im just wondering about Ethan.. hes never had a problem but just these last few days he seems to have problems latching onto his bottle or dummy at times. thrashing his head from side to side trying to get it. I just wondered about if it could be tongue tie :shrug: :( Not having a good time with him atm.. doctors tomorrow.. i hope they have appointments available x


----------



## rose.

Congratulations kte!!

Seths mummy, Alfie has also started doing the exact same thing! Well he always has, but I've noticed it more recently. Sometimes he feeds perfectly and other times he goes on and off and thrashes his head around frustratedly. Let me know what the doc says about Ethan, I'd be interested to find out.

I am so tired today! I think my tiredness has peaked. I feel so emotional and exhausted. Hubby wound me up when he got home and I was furious. He winds me up so much sometimes and so easily!! I've had a shower and got in my pjs now so hopefully now I'm relaxed ill be able to calm Alfie during his last feed. I hope so as I don't think I can feed him for 3 hours tonight...


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> Congratulations kte!!
> 
> Seths mummy, Alfie has also started doing the exact same thing! Well he always has, but I've noticed it more recently. Sometimes he feeds perfectly and other times he goes on and off and thrashes his head around frustratedly. Let me know what the doc says about Ethan, I'd be interested to find out.
> 
> I am so tired today! I think my tiredness has peaked. I feel so emotional and exhausted. Hubby wound me up when he got home and I was furious. He winds me up so much sometimes and so easily!! I've had a shower and got in my pjs now so hopefully now I'm relaxed ill be able to calm Alfie during his last feed. I hope so as I don't think I can feed him for 3 hours tonight...

I will do hun. Iv never heard of babies doing it before... my first never did anything like it. Urgh they need to make a baby manual with all of this in lol. would make things so much easier if you could just look in a book and find out what the problem was! 
Sorry your having a hard time with Alfie too hun.. i dread night time too... ethans not great at settling through the night and iv quite often been sat up for hours trying to settle him back down after his bottle xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats cherry, you had a march baby after all :)

Congrats kte :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Congrats Athena!!! Love the name Porter! :baby: I too agree that it's probably a latching issue and maybe even a combination of both. And I nat be too late and someone may already suggested this but I found nipple shields very helpful in the early days when my nipples were bleeding from poor latching!! Hope you get some relief soon :hugs:

Amy - I feel your every bit of frustration!!! It's natural to feel what you feel - it IS hard to be so dependent on yet we get so attached to these little people!!! I sometimes feel like I have a live-hate relationship with Hayden. One minute I want to hug and kiss her to death (usually when she's in a milk coma after a feed!) and the next she makes me want to scream (when she's hollering at the top of her lungs inconsolably for over an hour!!) it's hard to juggle all these feelings...but it will get better!!! We have to believe that :hugs: I too have to use the Velcro but I hate it cause if I need to change her in the night, it makes so much noise to undo that it wakes her :nope: big arg!!!

Congrats cherry! I'm glad u stayed in touch w us as ur a March mommy after all!!!

Skeet - glad Carson is able to latch better now! :happydance: that's great news. Hayden was born with her nose smooshed to her left cheek! It's almost normal now too. 

Congrats Kte!!! Looking forward to pics :happydance: and a birth story!!!

Big hugs Sethsmummy! :hugs: Hope you get some answers at the docs!





Sent from my iPhone


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the new babies ladies!! 

Seth- ask the dr for sure.. Carson thrashed a lot too.. He also sometimes made a clicking noise when eating. You can look up pics of tongue toes too. 

I'm managing to get Carson settling at night but he usually wakes up after a few hours then we have difficulty settling again.. Every night I bath him, then feed one side , then gripe water ( he's very gassy) then other side.. Once he passes out I swaddle tight and put him in bassinet.. I've also resorted to sleeping with tv on in my room as the noise seems to help him sleep


----------



## anna1986

Congats cherry x


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies, 

Hey i breast feed paige the first day and couldnt do it so we went onto formula now my milk as come in. I knew my boobs grew big as my bra is much tigher but i was putting nipple cream on and noticed milk leaking a little out :| can you express as well as formula feed? i was going to ask the midwife about it but my boobs are super huge right now and would be nice if she was able to get some of the good stuff to lol.

I have trouble in the night with paige to. She woke around 8.30pm last night and was in and out of sleep until 5am. I got about 2 hours sleep but not all at once. and she drinks a heck of alot of milk to :S.


----------



## sethsmummy

you can use both hun :) Get yourself a pump so you can express unless you wanna try latching her on again but she might get confused with the whole teat/nipple thing. :) Google Combination feeding xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, congrats on your April fools baby!!!

I am so glad we are sticking together in here, I don't have any mommy friends locally, well i have one but she lives 35 minutes away, and it is so nice to know that whatever we are going through that we are not alone. Being a new mommy IS hard and leads, at least for me, to lots of wondering and 2nd guessing. 

The nights get better, slowly. It feels like it takes forever but it should start to improve, it has for us at least. My heart goes out to everybody with problems feeding and sleeping, it is so tough! 

We are still having problems with my over active letdown and her reflux, we are going to a local la leche league meeting today and I am hoping to get some pointers. If not I think I need to track down a lactation consultant to try and get some real time help, the Internet is only so helpful. I also think if her reflux doesn't improve after I, hopefully, get my supply behaving better that I am taking her back to her Dr before her next appointment at 4 months. The dr told me some tips for reflux, all of which I have been doing, but basically said she will just outgrow it...it is bothering her too much, at least at times, for me to accept that answer!


----------



## rose.

Alfie is usually fine after night feeds - it is getting him down in the first place which can be a problem! We have found a solution though - or at least it worked last night. Once he starts fussing on the boob, I give him to his dad and he lays on his dads chest for a while until he falls asleep. Did it last night and he didn't wake when we moved him to his crib! I think the lack of milk smell on his dad helps to settle him.

I am wondering about the tongue tie now. They never said anything in hospital but he does make clicking noises when he feeds sometimes. I am definitely going to raise it when the health visitor comes.


----------



## Kte

*Amy* :hugs: I hate how they just seem to shrug reflux off, it's not fair. :hugs:

I'm still in a bit of a daze at the moment because I lost quite a lot of blood. I am on iron tablets and rest (as much as I can!). My parents have had Chloe for a few days - she is smitten with her new baby sister, more unsure of us but I guess she will settle soon. 

Sophie is great, she is on bottle feeds now. A complete night owl as well, little madam! I did breastfeed her for over 24hrs in hospital but it was getting crazy as she was getting nothing (after several feeds, expressing etc) and with my blood loss and needing extra fluids to get my blood pressure down I decided it was time to go for the bottle. It's frustrating as she was doing so well, it went wrong with Chloe before and I really wanted it to work out but I just don't want the same emotional heartache and physical pain when I know what the outcome will be anyway. I may combi-feed again but I'm not so sure, my supply has started to come in so I need to decided but I still don't feel very well in myself (can get light headed, weak and short breath) so I don't want to put myself in hospital again - it's better I'm well. I have the MW today so I can chat to her about it.

Right - off for a bath whilst little missy sleeps and so we can set up a surprise in Chloe's bedroom for when she gets home. Watch the midwife come now :haha:


----------



## rose.

Cherry, I had huge issues feeding Alfie until my milk came in. See if your midwife can help you latch Paige on now that your milk is there - you may find that it works better. If not you can express, I have been expressing a bottle each day for Alfie in case of trips out or night time emergencies. Any breastmilk is better than none, and you will get such a relief from emptying those boobs!!

Good luck :) and don't feel like its just you who can't feed, the majority of people I know have not managed to breastfeed and have either given up or spent weeks trying to get it right. They don't tell u


----------



## rose.

Oops...

They don't tell you that when you're pregnant, I know it really stressed me out and made me feel like an awful mum when I couldn't latch Alfie on! Big :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Kte, sorry to hear you lost a lot of blood, you must be exhausted!! Glad that your little one is here safely though, love your avatar, your girls are both so sweet!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Rose, I think i might give the boob another go to. Someone else mention combined feeding to It's always worth i try and it does lightly the load in the boobs lol. Pretty chuffed with myself i expressed alot of milk for my first go and im sure i could have got more out lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, take it easy when you can to help with the exhaustion, especially if you lost a lot of blood, your body needs time to recover.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Kte.

We had the health visitor come and see us yesterday. Poppy passed her hearing test fine but she has not put much weight on in 5 days so she want to come back and weigh her. Makes me feel like I am not feeing her enough, we wake her every 3 hours unless she wakes before. Hope she has put some more weight on next time.


----------



## rose.

Well done cherry that's great :) the more you pump the more you produce


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry you ladies are struggling with feeding.. It is perfectly ok to combine feed..I know a few people that do it :)


----------



## Cherrybump

struggle sometimes just to settle her to. Just cause ive changed her bum and fed her lol and then give her loads of cuddles everything to settle her back down but its takes ages before she's ready to go down for a nap :(.


----------



## rose.

Sportysgirl, I'm glad poppy passed the hearing test! Hopefully she will have put on more weight at her next weigh in.

Cherry, Alfie is the same and at first I thought it was a problem but now I am accepting that sleepless nights are just part of having a newborn! Lots of the girls who gave birth before me have said it does get easier, we've just got to stick it out for a while. :hugs: try warming her blankets on the radiator before you put her in her crib, or lean on them while you're feeding her to warm them. It has definitely helped us!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Definitely nothing wrong with combi-feeding! Give it a try.

Cherry do you have a carrier at all so you could wear her? Not all babies like it, but a lot of times it will help them settle to sleep and then you can either let them nap on you while you wear them or transfer back to the bassinet/crib. Just a thought...and yes sleepless nights are normal and just part of the bargain. In really early days the babies dont know the diference between night and day, so they are up a lot at night, and even once they figure that out they'll still be up at night to eat for awhile...bit it does get better! 

I dont think ive mentioned in here that Allison has now failed three newborn hearing screens :( we've been referred to a specialist for evaluation and have that appt on the 13th.


----------



## Kte

*MrsAJ*: Hope you can get to the bottom of Alison's hearing :hugs: I think I mentioned my sister had problems with my nephews screenings and for a while they thought he was deaf but then all of a sudden he was fine, hope everything is fine for you :flower:

Cherry: I heard the MW's say that if your expressing you need to do 10 mins per boob - to keep your supply going. I know that not doing it regularly enough was my downfall last time so I'll not be making that mistake again :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsAJ, good luck with the specialist, be sure to update us. I hope they can give you some good news.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thank you all for the advice. My mum also said i should try put a hot water bottle in her moses basket before putting her in it but ill try the blanket thing to lol. I tried swaddling her in her blankets sometimes it works and sometimes she fits to get out of them lol. 

Ill keep that in mind about how long to express each one lol. 

Ohh no good about the hearing. My little one had the hips check done and we have to go up to the hospital in 3 weeks time to get her scanned as her legs arent in right :s but they might as she get more use of them. I been told to give her tummy time from a week onwards meant to help strength her legs. If they arent in the right place by the scan she'll need to wear a brace thing to support her legs :(..

You should see the pik of her when she was born lol her legs were right up by her head. xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cherry, hopefully her legs will adjust after some more time out of the womb. Make sure you let us know how her appointment goes when she goes to get them checked.


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do.

So far she's woke up once for a feed and went right back down lol she's we bit restless but i'm being brave not to go and pick her up lol i just fixed the cover that her dad put over weird lol fingers crossed for a good night. Well for him lol 

Im looking for to Obem ryan says im not watching it now ive had paige lol but im going to hahahax


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

What have you ladies found to be effective for easing the pain of engorgement? My milk started coming in last night and at this point I'm basically a porn star. And in some serious pain! Plus it's making it more difficult for the boy to latch on, so it would be nice to help him out here!

Thanks for the latch advice! We were actually back in the hospital overnight with P under the bilibulbs for his crazy bilirubin levels. (Thankfully we are out now and his levels are well in the normal range, go back for a follow up check on Friday). The nurses there made sure he was latching correctly and eating correctly and he is--so looks like the nipple soreness if really just from tenderness and not from the latch. Although, it's a whole new situation with this engorgement deal!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am glad Porters bilirubin levels are back to normal. If the engorgement is interfering with latch you could try expressing just a bit before feedings.


----------



## iprettii

Hello ladies,

Long time no speak.

First of all CONGRATS to all the lovely March Mommies. Can't believe it's APRIL and my LO is already 4 weeks old.

I haven't been on here in a while, LIFE got the best of me. With a new born and a 2 year old plus having surgery to have my gal bladder removed (which was last thursday and i'm recovering quite well) things has just been very hectic.

Do we have a baby club thread or are we just going to keep this one going?


----------



## skeet9924

Athena- the only thing that worked for me was pumping to help.. Or feeding.. I find also having a hot shower helps release some of the milk when I'm engorged. 

Cherry- my friends lo had the same issue.. It's actually very common.. Their daughter ended up not needing the braces.. Fingers crossed your lo won't either


----------



## rose.

After an awful night I am completely fed up with breastfeeding. My poor little man wouldn't latch on properly and kept arching his back and turning his head away from my boob. He has not been this bad before and I think it's because my boobs were so full the milk was pouring out too fast. I just can't keep it up anymore, he's not happy and I'm not happy, and I keep telling him off when he won't latch and I feel awful :( 

I can't keep it up anymore as I'm worried about our relationship. I don't want to end up resenting him because he won't feed properly, as its not his fault. I am going to start feeding him formula from a bottle and giving him one or two expressed feeds of breastmilk a day too. He takes a bottle well (which is probably why he's started being fussy on the boob even more than before) and falls straight to sleep straight after I've given him one. I just want to enjoy my baby and don't want every day to be a constant battle.

Any tips on formula/bottled breastmilk feeding?


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, :hugs: sorry things aren't working out. I know how frustrating it can be when things aren't going well. I am glad that you are making a decision that will preserve your relationship with Alfie. I don't have any tips for you regarding bottle feeding but wanted to let you know you are supported. 

Athena, glad Porter is doing better and that his levels are adjusting. I found hand expressing to help some. I Also used ice packs in my nipples/ breasts at first to help with swelling/pain I had from the constant pumping. It helped a lot but be careful if you do use ice as I have d that it can slow down your supply. I bet now that the jaundice is more unde control he will also feed better and that should help too.

IPretti, glad you are doing well after the gall bladder surgery. Hope your doing well with your little ones.

Cherry, hope the night went well.

MrsC, are you moved in? I am sure you are exhausted trying to unpack and care for a newborn, I don't envy you! If you don't mind my asking, what part of PA/NJ are you from? I live in TX now but lived in the Harrisburg area for about 15 years previous to this so am just curious.

Hope everyone is doing ok and that your lo's are letting you get some rest. Emily is starting to fairly consistently sleep through the night only waking a couple times (it varies) to feed then going right back to sleep so as soon as the 30 minutes of upright time after feeding is done I get to go back to sleep!!! We attended a la leche league meeting today and I loved it. Jus being in the presence of several other new mamas was solo nice, we will definitely be going back. Unfortunately it only meets once a month but I am going to look for other similar groups/gatherings... Made me feel much less isolated and alone in he struggles of new Motherhood!


----------



## rose.

Thank you Amy :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

rose - sorry breast feeding isn't working for you but glad you have made a decision that with keep your bond with alfie strong.

my experience with expressing to feed is its hard going but if you can do it great.

As for formula feeding I find that pretty easy. I use the litre premade formula that you can buy and store in the fridge for 48hrs. you just pour it into sterilised bottles and warm. If using powder I would def recommend premaking n storing in fridge. you just make them up rapid cool in a bowl of water 4 10 mins n store in fridge. making fresh each time is such a faff n with a screaming hungry baby it takes to long aswell.

any other question regarding ff rose??


----------



## rose.

Thank you Anna. I was reading the NHS guidelines and it said you should make it fresh each time but I was thinking what if Alfie wakes up screaming for food?! I can't make him wait half an hour for the water to cool. I am glad that others premake in advance.

With formula feeding do you stick to more of a schedule or do you still feed on demand?


----------



## anna1986

Yh lots of people premake.

I still feed on demand but some people stick to every 3/4 hrs. Just see what workds for u n alfie xx


----------



## rose.

Ok thanks. I am going to try and express at least one bottle a day see how that goes. At the moment I have no trouble expressing but I guess as my supply reduces it will be harder. I do still want him to get the goodness of breastmilk but I just can't keep on like this anymore. I constantly worry that he's not getting enough!


----------



## anna1986

:hugs: rose

AFM :- sorry I haven't been about much have kept up with posts but don't often get chance to reply or post.
William is 7 weeks old today. wow where did that time go? Had the hv out to do his check up and all seems ok he weighs 9lb6 today :) we have had to be referred to the hospital regarding his reflux and suspect cows milk allergy so the hv is chasing the appointment as apparently theres a 11 week wait to see a paediatrician bloody NHS is a joke! 
William gave me the biggest widest grim for the 1st time yesterday. makes your heart melt. and hes cooing a lot now.
Oh my I didn't realise how stressful it would be having a toddler and newborn my toddler has me so stressed out by lunchtime most days. Shes definatly hit the terrible 2's!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Rose- Dont feel bad i know excatly how you feel. Paige would only latch on with a midwife helping me and then she'd pulled away. I tried again yesterday and today and she got on then pulled off and turn away aching her back and crying like she doesnt like the boob :(. I express one bottle a day to and i find formula feeding easier. I also feed on demand and ryan makes a few bottles up each night for the day. We heat the kettle and pour it into a bowl and test it on the back your wrist. We're starting to find it easier feeding on demand rather than feed 4-5 hours cause she ill just cry and cry until she gets the bottle. 

Im getting better at changing her nappies with her crying littler lol i remember doiing the first one and she screamed the place down :(. 

I also feel really bad myself for not being able to stick out the breastfeeding but like you said its not our fault or babies fault sometimes it just doesnt work and you have to do whats right for you. 

The midwife we seen first after hospital gave us a booklet on formula feeding as no one really had to the time to explain to us in hospital about no making bottles up before hand but we do it anyways we find it easier and if you were to go and ahead and make it while they are screaming for it i think you get yourself worked up to much feeling so bad for them. :(.

AFM: Ryan has the night shift last night and i only woke once i think i never really heard her crying so i guessed it went all good ryan says she didnt settle until 4.30am but she did wake up just after 10pm as i was watching obem at the time lol. to me that period was much shorter than it was before hand. She sleeping longer and feeding more..

Ooooh and her cord has nearly fallen off :D i feel bad and try not to touch it but everyone keeps reminding me it work hurt her lol 

Not to long now before i head up to the doctors for my jag just have to remember not to walk so fast for my stitches lol. Wanna see if the nurse will look at it for me to as i noticed the thread thing handing out a bit :S always cleaning it alot more. Just curious to know how long it will take to completely heal so i dont have to worry about it leaking no more


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> With formula feeding do you stick to more of a schedule or do you still feed on demand?

i feed on demand with ethan... but when i had seth i had a 2 hour schedule with him being so small xx


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I'm sorry to hear of your struggles with breast feeding.. But don't feel bad its not as natural as people like to think.. As long as you do what is right for you and baby then you are doing a fantastic job!! 

Afm- Carson's now re learning how to latch with his tongue tie cut and he wanted fed constantly for 2 days.. My nipples are now sore but he's getting better.. Last night he slept for 3 hours at a time in his bassinet and actually fell back to sleep easy after his feeding :) I also borrowed a different swing from my friend and he likes this one way better!! Today I actually got him to have a morning nap by placing him in the swing!! Normally he will only nap in my arms for aboyt 15 min at a Time in the morning and we both end up super fussy and overwhelmed.


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the support girls :) I've just fed him his first bottle of powdered formula, he seemed to like it but only drank about an oz and a half instead of the 4oz the box said. Is it normal for it to take a while for babies to get used to drinking the whole bottle or should I be worried? He seems very content now so I didn't want to force him to keep going.

Cherry, I remember how scary it was for the first few days changing nappies when they cry! You soon get used to it. Your OH sounds very supportive, it must be lovely having him help out at night :)

Skeet, glad Carson is feeding well. Hopefully he will settle down and give you a rest though once he's got used to his new latch ;)

Anna, it must be amazing seeing william smile! I can't wait for Alfie's first proper smile. Hope Sophie comes out of the terrible 2 phase soon. It must be so exhausting!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Rose, sorry things are difficult. I totally understand you changing to formula feeding, this breast feeding is harder than you think! Better to have a great relationship with your son than struggling and both of you being stressed. :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Rose - Yeah its perfectly normal for them not to take as much as the box says hun. DS1 only ever took a maximum of 5oz and still to this day if he has milk wont drink more than that. They take more or less so try not get too worried. The trick is they should never drain a bottle.. so you always put in 1oz more than they take.. that way if they start wanting more its there and your not rushing to make another ounce or 2. If they then drain that amount 4 consecutive times then up it another oz :) 



Skeet - Im glad Carson is doing well hun :) 

xx


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> Congratulations kte!!
> 
> Seths mummy, Alfie has also started doing the exact same thing! Well he always has, but I've noticed it more recently. Sometimes he feeds perfectly and other times he goes on and off and thrashes his head around frustratedly. Let me know what the doc says about Ethan, I'd be interested to find out.
> .

oh and on this... the health visitor said its completely normal and its just them trying to "tease"/"find" the teat/nipple xx


----------



## Kte

rose. said:


> Thank you Anna. I was reading the NHS guidelines and it said you should make it fresh each time but I was thinking what if Alfie wakes up screaming for food?! I can't make him wait half an hour for the water to cool. I am glad that others premake in advance.
> 
> With formula feeding do you stick to more of a schedule or do you still feed on demand?

With my first I used to make up the bottles for the day, it ended up about 4 a day and then store them in the fridge. Then I would batch make her night feeds in the evening. When we took her out and about I just used to pop the bottle in the insulated section in the change bag. Once she had started a feed from a bottle, if she didn't finish the whole bottle I would start a fresh bottle the next time, mostly if it was 1hr afterwards. At the very beginning as well - especially around growth spurt time, we used to get some of the ready made cartons as an emergency top up. We will pretty much do the same with Sophie.

I also fed / feed on demand with the bottles & as Seth's Mummy has said, you usually put a little more than they drink in as if they drain it then they need it upping.


----------



## baby_maybe

Gosh lots of posts to catch up on today!

Ipretii - hope you're recovering well from your additional surgery, we're still in here for now, not moved yet :)

Rose - don't beat yourself hunni, many of us have been there with the breastfeeding and been much happier with formula :hugs: With regards to pumping and ff, I did it combined with my preemie and I expressed several times a day and mixed half and half with the formula at each feed. I did that until she was 8 weeks old and then changed over to formula completely. Good luck with it :)

Mrs c - hope the move is going ok :)

AFM - Ruben is 5 weeks old today! We're doing ok, the gaviscon is still doing its job for Ruben's reflux so that's good. He's been on comfort milk since we started the gaviscon which is good because it helps with his tummy, but he only goes 3-3 1/2 hours between feeds because it digests more quickly than normal formula. In the daytime this isn't a problem, but having him up so soon between feeds at night is taking its toll on me, especially with the girls to take care of in the daytime. The health visitor came today and gave the go ahead to give normal formula at half of the feeds and stick with the comfort milk for the other half in the hope that he will go a bit longer between feeds. We will hopefully be able to start weaning him off the gaviscon at 3 months so after that he'll be able to go back to normal formula all the time. Anyway as well as planning all that she weighed him and my little chunker weighs in at 11lb2oz!!! That's another 1lb5oz on in 9 days, he's getting big quick and I'm going to have to start looking at getting his 0-3 months clothes out because a lot of the newborn ones are getting too small already :( Also I think he's working up to giving his first proper smile, sometimes I think he's doing one, but I can't quite tell whether it's wind or not!


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_maybe - Im so glad Ruben is doing well hun! Thats such good weight gain :flower: I hope going half and half helps him go longer between some feeds hun.. its a nightmare when they are on special milks. DS1 was 2 hours between feeds until around 3 months old.. surprised i wasnt a walking zombie lol 

Ethan as of today is 8lb 13oz. No1 will listen to me still when im trying to say hes not right... they wont listen about the spit up or the fact i can tell he is in pain with his wind. Health visitor basically told me im over paranoid and in her words "just chill hes only 4 weeks old" :growlmad: :nope: 
Thankfully last night he had a HUGE poo and it was kind of normal looking so maybe we are getting somewhere, poor boy is still vomiting though.. even the hiccups made him vomit last night .. all over my side of the bed lol. 
LOOK WHAT I FOUND.. THESE ARE AWSOME https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_p...rice&keywords=WubbaNub&ie=UTF8&qid=1365104542 I am going to order one for Ethan as his dummy is always falling out of his mouth :D I hope it will help. xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Poor Ethan, have you been to the doc about his vomiting? I thought Ruben was being sick because of having wind at first because he was always very windy all the time. When we went to the doctor he immediately checked him for pyloric stenosis and when that wasn't there straight away sent us away with the gaviscon prescription to see if it helped. Luckily it did and we have been back to be followed up a couple of times since and he is happy with the dosage for now, of course when we up the volume of milk it might need adjusting but its fine for now. Also have you tried any of the over the counter colic medications like infacol or dentinox? We can't use either of those because of the reflux, but I have got gripe water which I put in cooled boiled water and offer between feeds. It definitely helps the gas to pass through and also means I get some water into him to help with his tummy too. Ugh it's all so complicated, I've now got to remember which milk to make up and whether it's got to have gaviscon in it at each feed, not so bad when I'm wide awake, but in the middle of the night might prove to be a bit of a challenge!

I was looking at those dummy toys the other day and thinking of getting Ruben one. He has a nicu dummy already and love the shape of it but it does fall out a lot and I thought one of those would help. Apparently though they're attached to the toy so sterilising could be a bit of an issue with them. Maybe you could hang it in boiling water for a few minutes, that might do it?


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, 
I have been lurking and not posting anywhere. Glad everyone is well, congrats for all our babies arrivals :flower:

I have been trying to catch up on reading everyones posts, and they are all interesting and very helpful, as I am having the same problems/experience.. Kaylee has been vomitting her milk up (power vomit... not spitting up) about a minute after I feed her (for the past 3 nights). This happens after 1 or 2 feeds only at night 7pm-8pm. She gets restless. So last night I put her on my bed in the room by her self, instead of shoving my teat in her mouth and gave her alone time.. She did so well and was settled. But her daddy didnt like her being alone so he played with her and talked to her but he got her stirred up again, looking for her feed again lol. 
:growlmad: at her daddy :haha: I ended up putting her on my chest while I watched tv and just fed her when I went to bed.


----------



## Kte

*Seth's Mummy *- i can highly recommend both the paci mals and the wubba NUB teddies. :thumbup: Chloe has them (and she chose one for Sophie) Its just tKING ITS TIME GETTING HERE. teat wise the pacimals is better but they can come off, Chloe lost one in tesco :dohh: but you get 2 in a pack. wubNUB Are greAt as they are always attached but the teats eventually tear. (have 2 dummy/teddies) Although Chloe did have her teeth helping! Either way they get a nice cuddily teddy too :) Big :hugs: for you and Ethan xx



sorry for my post ladies, im typing left handed with very litte sleep and no glasses on!!

**Did any of you get swollen ankles afterwards? I dont remrmber having them 1st time around and my cankles are freaking me out. I read its normal but am still worried. Typically i was fine until mw had been!!

Sophie is having a rough night so hence am i. she just seems extra windy tonight, she is farting and burping but it just doesnt seem to ease up so i have resorted to coming downstairs to sit in the chair so she is propped up. I was like that in bed but i fell asleep and i jumped awake and saw she had rolled down and oh was almost on top of her :cry: i had the fright if my life i can tell you :cry:. she gave me 4hrs broken sleep the night before which was her best night yet so tonight feels twice as hard typically! its just been her feed times up until now not wind. i have my sister over tomorrow, after her visit in the morning im back off to bed! im still not fully recovered from my blood loss and had a feint spell earlier so need to be careful.


----------



## sharnw

Kte, omg how frightening :cry:
I keep waking up and keep thinking my pillow i have that I use to sleep with in my arms is Kaylee and I've rolled on her :cry: but she's already in her bed beside my bed. I hate my mind playing up on me


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies i aint had the best of sleeps last night. 

Paige decided to wake up around 10.30pm and was up for 2 hours then down for 2 this went on all night. I finally got her back down again just after 7am i think so i hope that will be her until about 12am. like she normally does. But she's stirring again in her sleep :| bit furstated as she seems to sleep so well on me but when i put her back in the moses basket she is restless after few minutes.

Not sure what else i can try. I feed her changed her burp her rock her aaaah!. this is one restless baby lol midwife should be here soon for our check up wonder whether to ask her about how to settle her better. 

Paige seem's to drink a heck of alot of milk. i just hate heating it up because she cries so loud for it and i try to just make a bottle up last night :| this was 3am lol but like you all said it hard to get the bottle to cool down for them to drink it fast enough :( i ended up giving her the dummy for a bit when sleeping this did help until she woke again at 7.20am :( i hope its just a vase


----------



## AmyB1978

Cherry, being comfy and wanting to sleeping yours very typical, especially since Paige is still so young.

Something that helped for Emily was making sure she was in a really deep sleep and the keeping her as close to my body as possible and SLOWLY laying her down making sure to keep my arm fully under her until the last possible minute. Then easing that out but keeping my "top" hand still on her with a little bit of pressure and then SLOWLY easing that away. Some of the oth suggestions of warming th blankets or sitting with them for your smell also seemed helpful but I have not tried them. She also probably still has her days as nights mixed.uo so try to keep it fairly quiet. Dark, etc when se does wake to feed and don't really talk to her much. Honestly, the best thing that's helped us is just time and age...not all nights but most nights, Emily does much better now. She still wakes up to feed a couple times but tends to go back down easier.

Good luck, I know how tiring and frustrating it can be!


----------



## rose.

Seths mummy, glad to hear the thrashing around is normal!!

Alfie has been sick twice since I started him on formula. He is very gassy and cranky this morning. I am hoping that once he gets used to the formula he will be better. The expressing is going well and I'm getting loads! This morning after his breastmilk feed Alfie was sick. About an hour later he was chewing his hands so I thought why not try him on the breast again as both he and I were calm. I figured what have I got to lose. He fed perfectly for 10 minutes!! Although now he is still very cranky and will only stay calm on me - since I put him in the Moses basket he has been whining and wriggling from wind. I have picked him up and winded him a couple of times and am now gently rocking the basket to try and get him to sleep. He has just gone quiet so fingers crossed he stays that way :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, I also had really bad swelling in my feet and calves post delivery. It was so bad none of my shoes would fit and my skin hurt from the swelling, they told me it was normal and it went away, took awhile though. I also passed out/collapsed 3 times in the early days so do be careful.

Rose yay for a good feeding on the breast!!! Boo for gas and unsettled Alfie! Hope he feels better soon! 

Sethsmummy, sorry they aren't listening to you about the gas/spitting up, we had the same issue although I think for me it was partially me not expressing my concern enough and I may call the dr again...regardless, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## Cherrybump

Rose that sounds so much like paige lol. But she wont go on the breast at all. She wriggling away in her moses basket and is crying out a little bit. I dont wanna go over and pick her up incase she really is just sleeping still lol. 

She'll do a little cry and then quiet :S. Ill have to try out this tips people are giving me lol midwife told me to use te hot water bottle idea to.. Crap i need to go re heat kettle cause knowing paige it wont be to long before she's awake again lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

AmyB1978 said:


> Sethsmummy, sorry they aren't listening to you about the gas/spitting up, we had the same issue although I think for me it was partially me not expressing my concern enough and I may call the dr again...regardless, I know how frustrating it is!

I hate it hun... they always say you know your child best... yet they dont listen. I deff expressed myself enough and just got "just chill" over and over and over again :growlmad: I told the health visitor there was no way on earth i was leaving Ethan to get to the stage Seth did before they intervened. Seth dropped 2 centiles in his red book before they would even look at him! At the moment Ethan is putting on weight so they wont even entertain the thought! BUT i have now found a website that is rather good. When i was looking for the stage 2 teats for the bottles i just ordered it took me to this website 

https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/

and on here you can buy the special milks and infant gaviscon! So if Ethan gets anywhere near the point that seth did and they are still not listening to me i will just buy some myself. once Seth hit that far there was no turning back.. and we still have weight issues with him now at 3.. so there is no way on earth im letting Ethan go the same way. xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Kte- my ankles and feet were swollen beyond anything if ever seen .. Because they gave me so many liquids and medication due to complications they said my body held onto it.. I Remember when I was walking I could feel the liquids shake in my feet it felt disgusting!! It did go down after a few days


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yes my ankles were super swollen too, it probably took a week to totally go down.


----------



## Kte

Thanks ladies, I was worrying about them! The only thing I can fit on is my slippers - hope they go down before we go register Sophie next week! Skeet - that makes sense with the fluids now! :flower:


----------



## rose.

Sethsmummy and Amy, sorry your hvs aren't listening! I would be so frustrated. Hope they listen soon :hugs:

Well, Alfie's been doing really well bf all day and I took him in to work today and he took a bit of breast milk from a bottle while he was there too. I can't believe the difference in him! I'm wondering if he may have had a bit of a bug the other day which made him difficult to feed. He has fed for ages today particularly on the right side! Any tips for getting them to feed better on their left favourable side? That is the side that squirts milk out forcefully. He seems to go on and off a lot.


----------



## rose.

Cherry, Paige may have wind - try picking her up and burping her for a bit and then putting her back down. Alfie wriggles in his cot until his wind is gone. 

Or she may be starting to get hungry. Alfie wriggles a bit then stirs then sleeps, then stirs again then sleeps a bit, when he is waking for a feed.


----------



## baby_maybe

Well so far so good alternating the milk. Ruben is a little more gassy this way but the gripe water seems to be helping it work it's way through, plus the water actually does appear to be making it more easy for him to poop too. Also last night he went from 12-5am before he woke for a feed so I managed a straight sleep of 4 hours! That's more than I've had in one go since he was born I think :happydance: So either it was a fluke or the regular milk is filling him up a little more than the comfort milk.


----------



## rose.

That's great news baby maybe :) Im glad that you got a good nights sleep! Sounds like the milk does suit Ruben!


----------



## Cherrybump

Kte im going to registered Paige next week to lol i could get out and about this week not looking forward to going out properly as im not to sure how much i can handle just yet. my doctors is literally next to my house so that was a 3 min walk but im going to my mums on sunday then going to ryans mums for sunday breakie. 

I downloaded the white noise to my phone and she has drifted off to it :) every chuffed hopes it works through the night lol going to give her a bath to for extra soothing.

Im little achy down below today feels bit stingy lol sighs dont like cuts and stuff lol 
xxxxx


----------



## rose.

Hope you heal soon cherry. Have a nice bath while Ryan looks after Paige! It is so nice when you can hand them to their dad for a while and have time just for you. That doesn't often happen for me but when it does its so nice to have a hot shower without panicking about whether they are ok.


----------



## Cherrybump

i agree, lol i hope i heal soon to i did some research about c-sections recovery lol says it takes up to 4-6 weeks to fully recover i was like what no way lol. I wanna be able to sleep on my sides again. ive had to sleep on my bed prompted up like in hospital. wasnt comfy in hospital but its comfy here. cant wait to sleep back on my tummy lol.


----------



## rose.

That sounds horrible cherry :( you poor thing! Take it easy. The more you rest the quicker you'll recover. I know that's easier said than done though - especially with a newborn! Do you have people during the day who can help you with housework Etc?


----------



## boxxey

I had an emergency c section and I totally understand your discomfort, Domenic was born march 22 and today is the first day I actually feel normal, sleeping is still hard as I can only sleep on back still with lots of pillows to prop in various places, I hope u heal fast


----------



## rose.

Hope you heal quickly too boxxey, your avatar is so cute!!


----------



## boxxey

thank you, im getting along not to bad now was able to walk to get my son from school, Domenic got some meds from the Dr today for his reflux so here for hoping it helps him


----------



## rose.

Glad to hear you're recovering well. Hope the reflux meds work well!

Well, Alfie had a nice relaxed feed this evening and is now in his basinette. He does keep making little noises and moving around every so often though, so I'm not sure if he's going to stay down for long! We will see. Hoping its just a teenie bit of wind that he will get rid of on his own. I could really do with an early night :)

I am so pleased with how feeding has gone today. Seems like a day of bottles only has surprisingly done us the world of good.


----------



## anna1986

cherry - I had my 2nd c section with William n what your saying about stinging etc is complety normal. have u had stitches out yet? 1st time around the pulling n stinging was much lessonce the stitches were out. this time around they used glue of my section wound which is strange :s in a couple of weeks youll be feeling a lot better.

rose - glad alfies getting on well with the bottles. hope the wind eased n he let you have an early night.


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna :) he was perfect last night, went down by 10 but was a bit restless for a while, I heard him release the wind then he was silent! Didn't wake until just before 1am, then 4.30am and then 7am! He's just cuddled up on me now after his latest feed :) it's one of his best nights yet.


----------



## rose.

Oh and we are back on boob now not bottles! For some reason having just bottles for a day has made him latch better. I thought it would be the opposite :s but I am really glad, as he is much more settled and less windy after a breastfeed as opposed to bottle. I am going to keep sterilising bottles ready for each night though in case he has another bad turn! Then the formula is there if we need it, no pressure :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, so glad it is going better!


----------



## Cherrybump

glad bf'ing is working for you hun.

i was glued together hun.. stitches are dissolve away.. cant wait to feel normal lol walk normal pace to. i'd wear a bump band to hold my belly up better to but they dont dod them big enough lol xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I came across a thread which made me think of this article and wanted to share it with all of you incase you haven't seen it...
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/allison-tate/mom-pictures-with-kids_b_1926073.html


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Amy that was a lovely story :) xx

thats paige being mega restless in her sleep to lol keep pulling blanketss up to cover her hands but she stretches out of it. xxx


----------



## Kte

Glad things are going well now Rose :flower:

I managed more sleep last night, OH was on Sophie duty after I popped Chloe to bed and I just snoozed on and off until we went up to bed - which was about midnight in the end. Sophie had a feed at 2.30 and then woke at 6! I was shocked! We got some infacol which has been helping her shift her trapped wind, she still doesnt let go of it all but its a real help.

MW came today, Sophies weight is 7lbs 10.5 oz so only 0.5lb off her birth weight!


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont really know how much weight paige lost in pound but the midwife side it was 7.6% down which is ok because they can go to 10% lol this means nothing to me but i know she's still above 6lbs. pretty sure this little munchkins as put some weight on now though xxx


----------



## rose.

Glad you got some more sleep too kte! Great news about Sophie's weight.

We took Alfie out for lunch for the first time today, he was really good! Our food took ages to come though and he woke up just before it came and was rooting for food. He drank a bottle of breastmilk and then chilled out in his car seat while I finished my meal :) unfortunately he then had an explosive poo which leaked all out of his nappy and over his clothes! Stupidly I hadn't packed any spare clothes in the changing bag - lesson learned!! I managed to clean him up pretty well and then changed his clothes when we got home. Only his trousers were too messy to be worn! I had to cover his legs with a blanket until we got home.


----------



## sharnw

Agghh my baby is now naughty!
She was so charming cute quiet and was great for a 1st time mumma.. But now this is the second night in a row, she's been grunting and growling in her sleep an waking up every 2 hours lol. From day 1, she was waking up at night every 3-4 hours. I thought I was blessed with a little princess that was giving me wonderful sleep. But I spoke too soon lol. She's now miss bossy pants :( and a grunter..


----------



## skeet9924

Well after a few days of things going well Carson and I are having a struggle.. He currently spends most of his day crying and nothing soothes him :( it's so frustrating.. He is still sleeping about 2 hours at a time at night though.. 

I've had a bit of a struggle with oh too.. Last weekend he worked the whole weekend.. Today he decided he was going to a ball game with a friend.. He took my car which had the stroller and forgot to leave me keys to his car..so I've been stuck in the house all day with a screaming baby.. He text me to tell me after the game he was going out for dinner.. I asked him not to and to come home.. He ignores me and went out for dinner anyways.. He decided to text me to tell me he was having a nice dinner and deep conversation with a friend.. I was so frusterated I started crying.. I called his mom asking for advice how to get Carson to stop crying.. His dad ended up calling him to tell him to come home to me .. I'm so angry I don't even want him home


----------



## rose.

Sharn, sorry that you've had a bad couple of nights. Could it be wind? Alfie is very noisy and restless in bed if he has wind. I have to get him out, help him to bring it up, then he sleeps much better.

Skeet, sorry your oh is being so unhelpful! My oh went off on a countryside cycle yesterday morning!! They just don't get how hard it is being with a baby 24-7. It's lovely, but so so hard. I'm glad his parents are on your side. :hugs: I'm sure things with Carson will turn around soon.

Alfie has now had 2 good bed times in a row which hasn't happened for ages! I think I am now getting used to what he needs to get off to sleep. He also seems to be feeding more during the day and less at night. He only feeds for about 20 minutes each night feed. He went down at about 11pm today and didn't wake up until 1.45am! And he's just fed for about 20 mins now he's asleep again in my arms. I think what helps is that he is getting used to bringing up wind, and I am getting used to burping him better. 

I am sure the good streak can't last long and he will probably have an awful night tomorrow!! But I will make the most of it now while it lasts :)


----------



## skeet9924

thanks rose!! I have to admit if i follow my bedtime routine carson goes to be so easy and usually sleeps for a couple hours..its just getting him back to sleep once he wakes for his feeding that is difficult...I even put him to bed early tonight so i could get some peace and quiet.

I'm so happy things are getting better for you and alfie


----------



## sharnw

Rose I'll try that tonight if she does it again. Thank you x


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, i'm just a stalker at the moment it feels, i keep trying to reply but I've only just started to feel human. Plus I pop Chloe to bed at 7.30 and then Sophie's 'witching hour(s)' start around 8! OH has let me sleep the last two days but he is out tonight which leaves me 1 handed :wacko:

*Skeet:* Sorry to hear your OH is being insensitive, I don't blame you fir being upset :hugs:

Here are some pics, can't believe she is 1 week old soon! Have yet to complete her birth story! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Chloe Bum & Sophie 07.03.13.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









Baby Sophie.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby_maybe

I think quite a few of us just stalk here at the moment depending on how bad the previous night was :haha:

I thought Ruben was doing ok on alternating the milks, but last night he was very restless and gassy and all day today he has been fractious. So we've decided to go back to only the comfort milk for now. Not sure if it's just wind that's the problem or if it's something else in the normal milk that doesn't agree with him, my first thought is the lactose because it's reduced in the comfort milk and also we were giving him gripe water with the normal milk to combat the wind and it didn't seem to have any effect. So I think we will hav to suck up not getting a lot of sleep in between feeds for now and see if we can sort out the milk once he gets weaned off the gaviscon.


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, good luck tonight! The picture of the two girls is just precious!

Emily is having a rough few days, not wanting to sleep in her bassinet and being generally fussy. I thunk it is partially her reflux, which i am calling the dr about this week but we are also trying to get her usedmto swaddle sacks from a truemswaddle and she doesnt like it. She just started crying actually so I gotta go.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I have given up on Porter sleeping in his bassinet. My sleep is directly related to my sanity, so we made the decision to let him sleep in his infant to toddler rocker. I'm happy to report that this led to two 3hr sleep blocks last night and mama was much happier in the morning


----------



## Cherrybump

I think this is the only thread i take time to read just now lol. Im still with the april ladies and the thread is a fast moving one...

On the sleeping front thing we're all more or least in the same boat right.

ryan said Paige kept waking every 2 hours :( not good. I wish she'd stay awake more through the day and slept better at night lol. She seems to be restless through the day these past 2 days. but i noticed she sleeps pretty well in my arms is not until i put her in the moses basket she stir every so often. I know your not meant to fall asleep with the baby next to you, but as i cant sleep on my side yet still te other night i let her sleep next to me prompted with a pillow under her so my arm was resting on it. and let her have a good sleep from 6.30am until 9.00am lol then i moved her to the basket and she slept for little longer before getting restless. 

It was my first day out yesterday to and i just wanted to moan about ryan family being a little over to excited about paige. His sister wanted to feed her but i feel like she was doing it all wrong not even winding her *sighs* when paige coughed she took the bottle out of her mouth but then was quick to put it back in again with trying to see if she was choking on it. His brother kept wanting to hold her and wouldnt just leave her alone basically kept stroking her nose and wasnt doing as his mum told him. I was furstated that ryan didnt say anything really about it to them. just told his brother to move away from paige more than enough times. ( his brother is that attention what do you call it ADHD probs gone that wrong) anyways i dont think he noticed his sister not feeding paige right so i cant say much on that. I just feel like it wasnt my place to say anything as it ryan family he should have lol. grrr

Just little vent sorry girls.

It my turn to watch paige tonight so fingers crossed she is good for mama xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry hun the 2 hours feeding is normal.. she will soon start going longer between feeds as she gets older :)

I would have told them regardless of whether my family or dhs hun. in fact.. i just dont let any1 else feed Ethan lol. my friend wanted to do it when he was 2 weeks old and i point blank said not a chance. I think as long as you dont normally move around in your sleep your ok hun... iv lost count of the amount of times iv "co-slept" with Seth and Ethan... it was kinda scary with seth because of how small he was. 

how is everyones little one getting on with formulas?? I am switching to HIPP combiotic today as i have heard so many good things about it and people saying their babies were like different babies within 24 hours. Ethan spent the wHOLE day yesterday crying and nothing i could do would soothe him. he was ok whilst feeding.. but then after 2 mins he was back to screaming. I got him to sleep properly at 9:20pm (he had 10 min naps through the day) and he slept till 3am! then back down at 4 till 8am xx


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like a lot of our babies are having a rough time.. Carson's crying most of the day and will only nap in our arms and that lasts only about 30 mins.. Up until last night his bed time routine gas worked amazingly and he's been in his bassinet.. Last night however was a different story .. He woke up constantly.i eventually gave on and brought him to bed.

Kte- love your pics


----------



## Cherrybump

we're using aptamil milk dunno if i spelt that right lol. My mum picked up the one for colic and diarrhea i think it was lol and ryans mum got us the normal one which we're using just now. She's drinking it ok but when i give her breastmilk in the bottle i dont feel like she get full of it. Wish i could pump more ( hopefully once i get my new pump) lol um buying me the electric on :) 

Yeah see i really wanted to say something but i just bit my tongue lol. i wouldnt even think of letting her feed paige i know she 18 and an adult but she still young and didnt really know what she was doing. I just mention to ryan i think his family are little to involved and i would prefer it if they weren as much. which he hasnt really repsonded to :( lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry - men just dont get it sometimes hun lol. After a bottle of breast milk hun you could try topping her up with some formula and see whether she is more settled. :thumbup: 

Skeet - argh sorry you had a bad night hun. Iv had Ethan in the bed quite a lot lately.. he sleeps on my chest (knew having big boobs would come in handy one day hahah they are like a little barier) xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben quite often sleeps on my chest in bed in the early morning times if he's restless in his crib (big boobs here too :haha:)

He's a bit more settled now we've switched back to just comfort milk, although this morning he vomited for the first time in two weeks. Hopefully it was a one off or we'll be back to the docs to see if we need to change his gaviscon dosage. He slept better last night, went from 11.30pm until 3.30am and then from about 4am until he got restless at 6.30am, after that I let him sleep on me and he went back to sleep until 7.30am

Sethsmummy - I heard that the hipp milk was great too, perhaps when we're ready to try him back on normal formula I'll go for that one rather than the cow and gate that we usually have.


----------



## rose.

When I had a formula day with Alfie he had aptamil. It made him very gassy and bunged up. That might just be because his tummy is used to breastmilk though


----------



## rose.

Oh and I had to buy a new carseat today - I had noticed that Alfie's head rolls around in his, and I've had a few scary moments where his head had fallen in to a bad position and I've had to pull over! The new car seat is fab and I feel much more confident taking him out now :) I had to buy a new pushchair too as its not compatible with the one we have. Expense we didn't need but you can't compromise on safety


----------



## Kte

I used Hipp with Chloe but we had to switch to Cow and Gate as she ended up on Hungry baby milk which Hipp didn't do at the time - they do now. This time we have just gone onto cow and gate for Sophie.

Glad you got a new car seat and pushchair Rose, like you say, it's peace of mind and their safety is so important :flower:

Cherry :hugs: Yup sometimes OH's don't quite get it or darent say :hugs: I held my tongue on a few things but sometimes I say if I get really irate - I think it's just, choose your battles! :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun.. I use that aplamil and paige gets gasy now and again but i noticed she's seem to be sick alot to.. :s. that cant be normal. today i noticed the milk spilling down the side of her mouth more than normal :S.. i know this one is the closest to breastmilk but im having second thoughts on it maybe i should try another brand and see if it helps.


----------



## rose.

Cherry, it may just be that Paige is drinking too much and getting rid of the excess by throwing up. Speak to your midwife/health visitor and see what she says, I think as long as its not most of every feed then you're ok


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do not sure when i see the health visitor this was the last day or seeing the midwife lol its not on every feed which is good. 

Think she is starting to wake up now oh dear. she hasnt slept very long


----------



## Kte

Sophie has projectile vomited on her Daddy about 3 times now and been sick twice on Chloe. Sometimes her wind makes her think she is hungry, she wants to eat when really it's her tummy hurting, so her belly is too full. Other times it's prob the infacol she is on, I tend not to give her a full dose if she is eating close together, 2hrs between. We also try give her a dummy to suck when she thinks she is hungry after a big feed and that sometimes works, not all. 

It's still worth asking, do they do a baby clinic at your Dr's? Once we have our final HV then I can go each week to get her weighed and ask questions - also if I recall they should provide a number in your red book. 

Also, milk spilling, Sophie does that as well but not for every feed. If she is really hungry she doesn't but if she is 'leisurely' feeding it comes out. I think it could just be due to milk coming out of the bottle teat but baby not wanting to eat and so spitting it out.


----------



## rose.

Kte, I used to give Alfie infacol with every feed but I think it made him sick, as he isn't normally that sicky but I had a few instances while he was on it! It did help him bring up lots of wind but unfortunately it seemed to bring up little pockets of milk with it. Yuck!!


----------



## Kte

Yup, that's what she does too! I'm going to see how she does after the bottle is empty but at the moment she is still windy with it so I'd rather not take any chances. I feel lucky as she is dealing with it really well and rarely cries with it, she gets a bit fussy in the evenings and just wants constant cuddles until the early hours, I can usually get her down after her last feed at around 3am and she sleeps solid for 3-4hrs then so I really can't complain - don't want to jinx it either!


----------



## paula181

Hi all how are you doing?

I haven't posted on here for a whole but I have been nipping on and reading all your posts. And it's seems like a few of our babies are at the same stage and being little monsters with their feeds and sleep.........ohhh I miss sleep :haha:

My little fella is doing great, he got weighed last week and is now a whooping 9lb 10 1/2 :shock: he is such a little fattie he was born 9lb 1 1/2 he is a chunky monkey :haha:
He is being awake more and for some reason the past few days he has been a little restless and doesn't sleep for long. 
He is going 3 hours between his feeds in the day and does 4-5 at night. The other night he did 6 hours and I was sooo impressed and thought it was things to come but the night after he woke every 3 hours :nope:

I am planning on writing my birth story some point this week, if I have chance. I ain't believe that it's been almost 4 weeks!! 

xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope everyone is well.

Poppy is 3 weeks old today, we registered her birth yesterday. It was also our wedding anniversary so a very special day.

Today we had Poppy weighed and she has put on 11 ozs in a week! :happydance:


----------



## foxiechick1

sportysgirl said:


> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Poppy is 3 weeks old today, we registered her birth yesterday. It was also our wedding anniversary so a very special day.
> 
> Today we had Poppy weighed and she has put on 11 ozs in a week! :happydance:

You have the same wedding anniversary as me! x


----------



## rose.

Happy anniversary both of you :)

Alfie was also weighed today and is now 9lbs! Last time he was 8lb 3 so he has grown loads. He does have a tongue tie though so he may need it cutting if his feeding gets worse. He seems to be ok for now so fingers crossed!


----------



## Cherrybump

Kte i had that problem with Paige when she's feeding. Its only the past few days ive noticed her spitting it out or she'll cough in the middle and ill have to wind her. When i wind her she doesnt always burp it up lol i also noticed that she likes to hiccups alot to :S. Not sure how to help her out much with them but pat her back lol 

I had kind of co slept with her last night and she and i both slept alot better. I wont be telling ryan because evertime im cuddling her trying to send her of to the land of knob he's like put her down once she's asleep sometimes i just wanna cuddle her and smile as she makes funny faces lol but i must say that was the best sleep ive had with her since being home. I dont wanna keep doing it so she doesnt get use to it but everytime i pop her into the basket she only sleeps for a hour before getting up again :(.

We also just register her today so her name is official lol 

Oh when we got her weight first time being home paige lost 7% of her weight i couldnt tell you what that was as the midwife wrong it down weird lol the next time she was weight she put on and is now 6lbs 8oz i think it was which im glad she was put on from the mount she eats lol

I think she holds some wind down or something or just being greedy when she has a full belly to for her to let the milk spill out :( i need more muslin's as i had 3 but lost one lol and i use them alot with her.. 

ryans turns tonight so i get my sleep :) but im going to take her to see my mum and dad tomorrow for little bit before coming home and cleaning up the house as we now know when the hv is coming out lol. 

I wish the child benefit form would hurry along to so i can get the form filled in and sent off..

Think im ramble on loads lol 

Oooh i had to buy another pump the manual one is ok but my hand goes pretty sore after pumping one boob for so long and then i cant be bother with the other and i only manage once. So i bought one from mothercare i wanted the tomee tipee one but that was sold out so i bought the next cheapest one innsense think its mothercare own brand. bottles looks a good shape but the suction isnt as strong as i would have liked took me an hour to get 2oz from both boobs :( so i pumped again manual and got another oz :( gonna try again soon with electric and just sit there and let it do its job lol xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

sportysgirl said:


> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Poppy is 3 weeks old today, we registered her birth yesterday. It was also our wedding anniversary so a very special day.
> 
> Today we had Poppy weighed and she has put on 11 ozs in a week! :happydance:

The 8th, yesterday is dh and my anniversary as well! Happy belated anniversary!


----------



## rose.

Cherry, Alfie gets hiccups a lot too - almost every feed! Midwife says its normal.

Glad you slept better last night. I know what you mean about not wanting to put them back in the crib once they're sleeping peacefully - it's so tempting just to cuddle them! 

Amy, happy anniversary for yesterday :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Happy anniversary foxie and amy xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Somehow I missed Foxies post, happy anniversary to you too! How funny there are three of us on here with the same anniversary!


----------



## sharnw

Happy anniversary ladies


----------



## Kte

Happy anniversary ladies!! :flower:


----------



## anna1986

just thought id share some up to date pics


in his sling





My 2 beautiful kiddies :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, love the pics of your gorgeous children!


----------



## Kte

Lovely pics Anna :) :flower:


----------



## rose.

Lovely pics Anna!! :)

Alfie has had a bad few feeds again - it seems like ever since the health visitor came he's been feeding badly and not latching on well. He still went down at 10 but woke a couple of hours later and wouldn't latch properly. He just keeps sliding down on to my nipple only. So frustrating!! He has just had another feed which went a bit better but he is still making the clicking sound. He is now restless in his crib.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA but we've been going through a growth spurt and I'm just too exhausted to post! I've been lurking and reading along though...responding in my head (which isn't much use to any of you). Hayden's been feeding every hour to hour and a half and since I'm still trying to mostly pump my right breast, I'm pretty much at my boob all day doing either! She's also given up her nice long daytime naps and will now only sleep for 30 min spurts during the day which is all the more exhausting cause I don't really get to nap with her (by the time I put her down and get a drink or some food, she's stirring already). It's exhausting!!!

The move was all done last weekend and we spent a good amount of time this past weekend unpacking as my parents were able to visit and take care of Hayden. So even though the house isn't really moved in as the walls are bare and we're missing a lot of furniture, the important stuff has been unpacked and we can comfortably go about our days - except my clothes which are all over the place but then again, I only have like 4 nursing tips so not much need to unpack the rest of my wardrobe!!!!

Ok I'm done pumping so going to try to snooze some before Hayden wakes up for the day. I hope to catch up with you all soon! :hug:

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rose.

Mrs chezek, it sounds like you've been having an exhausting time!! I think being awake for longer in the day is normal at this stage, Alfie has been much more awake during the last few days and has only been napping after lunch. He used to sleep a lot during the morning but not any more! Glad you're doing well with moving in, hope it doesn't take you long to finish unpacking - although at least you have the essentials! Nursing tops are really handy.

My new pushchairs arrived and I love it :) going to take Alfie out this afternoon and try it out


----------



## Cherrybump

wow cant wait until paige stays awake little through the day lol she's only really awake for a hour each fed. yesterday ryans mum had her on the floor for hours awake i tried this early she just feel asleep lol will try again later though xx


----------



## rose.

Cherry, it's only in the last week or so that Alfie's been more awake. So I'm sure Paige will start waking for longer soon :) I've been very lucky with Alfie's routine though - generally (with the odd bad day as the exception) he's asleep from 10/11pm until 9am with 2 night feeds in between. He then feeds a lot and stays awake between 9 and 1ish, then has a sleep which can either be short or quite long depending on what we are doing and whether he's hungry. He then feeds a lot on/off between about 4 and 7.30, then he either naps or cluster feeds for most of the evening


----------



## skeet9924

Has anyone else experienced constipation with their lo.. Carson has only pood 1 time since Friday and that was on Sunday..now it's Wednesday and still nothing but a lot of toots... The poor guy seems so uncomfortable :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx rose! Which push chair did u get? Is that a stroller? Is it different than a pram? I love all the British words! :haha:

Cherry - I wish Hayden would fall asleep!!! Wanna swap babies for a day?? :flower:*

The thing is that she's tired and grouchy but won't sleep which means a lot of crying and nothing will soothe her except for snoozing on my boob!!! I would let her just hang on my boob but I'm a bit protective of them as they still are tender and can get spree very easily so I don't want to risk that or I'll be forced to pump and bottle feed which I prefer not to do! It's so much easier just to breastfeed directly!!!

Happy anniversary to all you wonderful ladies - hope you are able to celebrate in a special way :cake:

Skeet - my doc said that their poop will decrease to up to even once a week so perhaps Carson has become very efficient? Was his poop on Sunday normal consistency? They say that unless their poop is actually solid like our poop that it's not constipation... 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## skeet9924

yes it was..it was runny and explosive lol...


----------



## Kte

*MrsC*: Oof! Sounds like you have had your hands more than a little bit full! I hope the soreness stops for you soon too :flower:

*Skeet*: Sorry, not experienced it so i've no advice. Hope he poops soon for you :flower:

*Cherry*: She will get there with her awake time, then you will want 5 mins peace. Just enjoy those sleepy baby cuddles for a while longer :haha: :flower: 

Sophie has awake time even now, sometimes I have to pop her in her bed / moses basket to sort Chloe or bottles or something and I feel so mean! I usually leave a little teddy or something for her to look at, we talk rubbish to her too . . . but I was expecting a bit more time before it happened! I shouldn't be surprised really, Chloe has endless energy, looks like they will both be bouncing along together!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. oh no i couldnt swap babies lol

She woke at 5.30 and has been up since. I pop her back into her basket about half hour ago as she was dosing off she still hasnt fallen asleep yet lol just whining every now and then lol


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, it's the graco Evo in lime green and is a stroller! You can get a pram attachment for it but the stroller lies flat and is very padded and comfy so I don't think I'm going to need it seeing as it will be spring time soon. You're right it is funny how we all call them different things!!


----------



## skeet9924

cherry tats awesome that you can put her down awake without fussing... Carson cries the moment i put him down when hes awake


----------



## baby_bray

skeet9924 said:


> cherry tats awesome that you can put her down awake without fussing... Carson cries the moment i put him down when hes awake

Abby too! She's such a doll, but I can't put her down! And I'm trying to up my milk supply by feeding, then 10-15mLs on BM by bottle, then pump. And I can't pump if I can't put her down! And I can't keep giving her small supplements of BM if I can't pump! Ugh! Vicious cycle!


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies

To all that are formula feeding have any of you tried aptimal comfort n if so was it any good??

My little fella has been so restless today n crying a lot, he also seems to be holding onto his wind too! I tried water but he threw up :sad1: so I'm thinking maybe he needs to try comfort milk :shrug:


----------



## Kte

Have you tried infacol for his wind? I use that before a normal feed for Sophie and it helps. We don't use comfort milk but i'm sure I someone on here is using comfort but i can't remember who sorry :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Paula - not sure about the aptamil comfort, but Ruben is on the cow and gate comfort milk and he is much better on it than he was on the normal cow and gate. He ended up on it because of being on gaviscon as that can make them constipated and the comfort milk just about stops that from happening. We tried him back on the normal stuff over the weekend and even though it was only half the bottles he was back to being awful again within 24 hours, since we switched back to just the comfort milk he's been much more settled, although is still a little windy come early-mid evening.

AFM - I'm an auntie again :) My little sister (there's actually only 18 months between us!) gave birth in the early hours of this morning to another little boy, she had one girl, one boy already. He weighed 9lb and is called Charlie :) I've seen a pic of him, but since she lives about 200 miles away from me it will be a while before I meet him properly, same for her with Ruben, but I'm sure we'll arrange something soon :)

The last couple of nights Ruben has slept so much better, he actually went 5 hours from 11-4 and then until about 8.15 so I managed 2 good chunks of sleep, getting a little tired now though, but just trying to fit in watching a film with DH before I feed him again and go to bed :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone. 

Can't believe my little girl is going to be 6 weeks old on Saturday!

Skeet - apparently babies aren't constipated unless the poo is quite solid. Not going for a day or so is normal and so are the noises they sometimes make. Just be warned when they finally go - wow! Elizabeth is normally very regular in that department until yesterday. She went about 34 hours with no dirty nappy and then went earlier today. It went everywhere! I'm talking belly button and all the creases between her legs and her lower back!

I'm making sure I'm still going out every day. I regularly meet with the ladies I met at the NCT course. If I've got no plans I'll take myself off our for a walk along the canal or do a few laps of the park. Bring on the warmer weather!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations baby maybe on the new arrival. How lovely to have them so close in age :)

Lou, that's great that you go out every day! I really need to make more of an effort. I do go out a fair bit and I love it when I'm actually out. It's just all the preparation and worry about feeding! I am going to mothercare today to shop which is one of my favourite outings as there is a comfy nursing room.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah I would never be able to pump without my DH working from home! He takes Hayden for a bit and I can pump in peace - very grateful! Otherwise her short naps are too short to pump!

And I totally hear you on the wanting to go out but finding it too overwhelming cause of the on the go feeding rose. I'd like to go out everyday but with her eating every hour or do right now I've chickened out!!! I have a morning playdate with 3 other moms - meeting at a local Starbucks and then going for a stroll. I hope she doesn't go bonkers!!!

EDIT: oh and I totally forgot to mention but pretty much every time I've gone out with her to lunch, coffee, etc and had to change her diaper in a public restroom, she's had a diaper blowout and I had to change her clothes while she screamed bloody murder!!! At my friend's house last Friday, she even got poop all over my shirt and I had to sit there with it on all afternoon!!!! How's that for encouragement to go out?? :haha:


----------



## AmyB1978

I have been trying to get out more too but sometimes wonder if we need to stay in more, just because when we do get out I feel like it disrupts her regular day, not that she is on a set schedule but she does have a routine/pattern that she usually loosely follows. I have taken her to visit a few people and to a few baby book times and other mommy meetings. I need to make mommy friends as I only have one locally and even she lives pretty far south from me.

MrsC, Emily also has blow outs and has spit up all over me. I think I might put a shirt, at least, in my car (for me) so that I always have a backup... You might consider that too


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, sorry tmi but for 2 days now- When I go to make a bowel movement it feels like I moving glass ;( I have been sort of constipated... And also some blood is following :(
Other than that my butt doesn't hurt at all at any other time :huh:
Going to call my midwife tomorrow and see my doctor about it..
I've never had this before and wondering if it can be an after affect from giving birth?...


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, I didn't have it but think it can be pretty common. Also, are you on any iron supplements, because that is a huge culprit in causing constipation. Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## sharnw

Amy, no iron supplements. I have been eating a lot of red meet though. Maybe I can cut down on that and eat more fibre. I'm scared to go to the toilet in the morning lol


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks skeet. think we have finally got this under control lol she eats every 4 hours and if she sleeps over we'll wake her for a feet. She was weighted again today by hv and is now back to her birth weight :)...

Ryan is taking her down to her mums for a bit so i can catch some zz's and try and pump with the electric one as it dead noisy :( also midwife asked me to try and breastfeed again. so ill give it a bash later when he's back with her for the next feed lol 

I use the aptamil formula but its not the comfort one i thought that was for stage 2 lol my mum got us the one with the colic and constipated one. Paige hasnt really poo since the day before yesterday she has little last night but barely anything there hv said this is normal they can hold it in for a few days. I just hope its not an exploitation lol. Ive already had a right pooy nappy where it was up her legs and little up her back :| right messy.

xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

Sharn - could be hemmorhoids...you could have developed internal ones at birth - I forget did u push or have a section? They would hurt if u had a hard poop and they would also bleed. Your doc should be able to check - the trick
I read about pooping while constipated is to open your mouth and sing out as you deep breathe (I just make a silent ahhh) as our sphincter muscles feed off of each other so opening ur mouth and throat helps open ur bum. The last think you should do is tighten the muscles in fear so gritting your teeth or clenching makes things worse. Breathe through it like a contraction...hope that helps!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kte

*Sharn *- go to see your GP, you might have an anal fissure. The glass like feeling could be it tearing when your going to the toilet and that is why your seeing the fresh blood. I'm not sure if piles cause the same or feels the same but I had a fissure after I had Chloe and it's horrible :hugs: Main thing is, as hard as it is, keep going to the loo, and also try to get your stools as soft as possible. Fibre is good and keep hydrated! The Dr's will be able to give you some pain relief as well as something to help soften them for you. Also, if what they give, you isn't working go back! I was first given something called lactulose which took a while to kick in, they then gave me something called movicol and it was the best thing ever! I used to feel sore and swollen afterwards, paracetamol and a sits bath used to help with that. Hope you heal soon :flower:

I have decided today I need to get an outfit ready and get myself dressed first from now on otherwise I'm never going to get anywhere! Let alone Chloe to pre-school for 9am Monday - i'm seriously dreading that one! Yesterday we registered Sophie and the appointment was 11.30 - even with OH we were late, Sophie decided she was hungry just before we set off which is fine but then she had a massive poo so we had to change her nappy and whilst it was off she pee'd all over her clothes :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm dreading Monday morning too. Got to get 3 kids to school for 8.45am!!


----------



## Cherrybump

oh no lol i try to change paiges nappy quick lol because she pee'd all over the changing map when i had the midwife in lol had to pick her up super quick to as it was running down near her head :|... 

tried the boob early failed. I dunno what or how im going to manage it lol she literally scream cries as i pop the boob in :( takes little suck and pulls of again pretty sure paige does not like the boob lol. So ive pumped 50z today so far i know im going to have to keep going :( i wanna keep my supply up so looks like ill need to do it every 3 hours like i keep reading although i pump longer than 20mins and from one site i read it says it better to keep it to a min of 20 mins than doing it for so long :Z. oh wells. see what happens eh xx


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek, yes I pushed.
Thank you ladies x


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn I feel the same way.. I had hemmoroids and I bleed every time I go to the bathroom.. I've been taking over the counter stool softness and they help .. I just have to Remeber to take them lol. 

Cherry - sorry your having a hard time with bf some babies just don't like it.. I am really jealous that you feed every 4 hours! I'm lucky if I can push Carson to 2.5 hours..


----------



## MrsChezek

50 ounces???!!!! WOW! I pump 2-3 ounces per boob every 2-3 hours so I would never reach that!!! The estimate is that your baby needs 2.5 x (their weight in pounds) ounces of breastmilk per day. So if Paige was 10 lbs she would need 25 oz per day - that's what I've been told. Anyone hear otherwise? I'm curious...


----------



## baby_bray

MrsChezek said:


> 50 ounces???!!!! WOW! I pump 2-3 ounces per boob every 2-3 hours so I would never reach that!!! The estimate is that your baby needs 2.5 x (their weight in pounds) ounces of breastmilk per day. So if Paige was 10 lbs she would need 25 oz per day - that's what I've been told. Anyone hear otherwise? I'm curious...

I read somewhere that the "weight X 2.5oz" was an outdated formula.
www.kellymom.com has a bunch of good information. Babies drink an average of 19-30oz a day, the recommendation was to start at 25oz a day and divide it by the number of times your baby feeds in one 24hr period to see how much per feeding as a starting point for estimating, obviously if they don't finish a bottle, don't force it and if they keep acting hungry then up it. https://kellymom.com/bf/pumpingmoms/pumping/milkcalc/ Here's a calculator they have on their site to help!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

You guys are seriously on top of this like a million times more than me! P eats every 2 hours, and he's gained a pound since last Tuesday. I have no idea how much he actually eats every day. He's got some breast milk jaundice going on, too, but told to keep going. Haven't even USED my pump yet!!

Fun hemorrhoids conversation :( I have them too, didn't until the last month of pregnancy and got much worse after labor. They don't bleed, thankfully, but are external, weird and uncomfortable. Is there anything that can be done to reverse them? Any ideas?


----------



## skeet9924

Sitz bathes and witch hazel helps a long with stool softners :) when I go for my 6 week check up I'm going to ask if they can prescribe me something .. Every time mine start to go down they flare up again


----------



## MrsChezek

Also, drink a TON of water! Especially if breastfeeding cause it deprives you of water. Sitz baths are super helpful and you can use over the counter creams that relieve burning and itching. I've just finally started to feel better with mine...


----------



## Cherrybump

I just relized the colic and constipated apitmal is the comfort one lol what a dafty.

Also my sister gave me her nipple shield paige latch little better but the stupid thing just kept fold back on it self. I will keep trying and see how well she does. Also noticed i had my pump turn the wrong way for how strong it is and now ive lost a wee white thing that goes inside it lol but it still works :)


----------



## rose.

Omg, Alfie did the most projectile poo I've ever seen this morning! I'd just taken his nappy off and cleaned him, was about to put the new one on and all of a sudden this stream of bright yellow poo squirted out and all over my leg, arm, hand and carpet!! I didn't know what to do! I just had to leave him nappyless on the changing mat and clean the poo off me, and then give him a bath. What a nightmare!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol rose.. Carson had 2 of those it we were lucky enough to have a diaper that caught most of it.. He has ruined a few outfits that way


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man! i just have a cry and laugh at your post rose. Ive not had a nappy like that yet where i take it off and she poo's again. Although omg what goes on in there bodies for there poo to smell so weird lol ive had 2 explosion from her today :| i could were a gag mask to clean it lol


----------



## anna1986

Lol rose thats so funny. William often gets me like that at least once a week!
My little man had his 8 week injections today and OMG hes been a nightmare since never ever heard him scream so much :(


----------



## rose.

I did have to laugh - once the cleaning up was done!! The worst thing was my friend was due round in 10 mins and there was me running around with no trousers on and Alfie covered in poo and wee!!


----------



## Kte

Always when you least need it :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh Hayden projectile pooped on a nurse when she was taking a rectal temp - it went like 3 feet!!! So embarrassing :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## sharnw

:haha: so cute for bubbas pooing without a nappy :)
Kaylee has done a few of those runny squirt poos in the middle of changes lol. I can't help but laugh


----------



## rose.

Ha ha!!

How long do the other bf babies feed for at night? Alfiegoes down between 10-11 am and wakes up at 9ish, with 2 night feeds in between. The night feeds tend to be getting shorter - now only about 25 mins including a nappy change!! I worry whether this is enough... He seems to be making plenty of wet and dirty nappies


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, As long as he is making plenty of poops and pees (especially pees since babies can go fairly long between poos) I wouldn't worry about it. Emily, she's quite a bit older but not by her adjusted age, is going for about 15 minutes at night, give or take, actual time nursing. The amount she gets up at night still really varies. I am sure Alfie will let you know if he needs more. It's so hard not knowing how much they are taking, isn't it? I go back and forth between wondering if she is getting too much or too little!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy, that's great. It's just something the midwife said that sticks in my mind - 'every feed should take an hour including a nappy change!' That was wen Alfie was first born though. I guess now he's getting more efficient at feeding and managing to eat more as his stomach is larger. It's such a worry!!


----------



## Cherrybump

From the point i go to bed which is 9am ( cause i cant seem to stay up no later just now lol) she wakes around then for her feed takes an hour so to go back down then up again around 1-2am takes an hour to go back down again next time she normal wakes is around 7-8 but today is was 9.30 lol Just because ummm I co sleep with her :| yesterday she was waking every 3 hours instead of 4 like she had been doing so i thought ok ill co sleep with her and see if that helps her sleep bit longer and yep she did.

And when i got up to change her poopy nappy. Literally taking the nappy of from cleaning her bum what does she do..... Dribbles a little so i was like no no and then a full flowen pee aarrrrgh! i panicked picking her of the chaning mat carrying her dirty clothes and cover hahaha down below hahaha once i got her change i mop up the rest but i had to wait until she went to sleep an hour and half later to tidy it up :( lol 

She's been little restless only sleep for an hour or so and then starts fussing i dont wanna keep picking her up and seeing if she done the loo or needs a feed so im going to have to try and let her cry it out a little bit. I even pop her into the bouncy chair nope wasnt having that....


----------



## rose.

Cherry, as she slept for longer in the night you might find she is more awake today - Alfie is like that! As she gets older she is likely to sleep longer at night and less in the day. Alfie's been asleep this morning but he rarely has a nap in the morning anymore. I think he's having a growth spurt today as he had a huge feed this morning and has been asleep since. He even stayed asleep once I picked him out of his chair and put him on my chest - I love him sleeping on me during the day :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Nah shes the same through the day to lol so far i put her back down at 12.30 i think it was shes been sleeping since.

Ive noticed her skin its dry and peeling i was told to use baby oil which i said to the hv she said not to use johnstones because it to harsh for there skin but to use other one cant mind the name i said i have coco oil she said that was ok lol have to keep putting it on her :( xx


----------



## rose.

I used Johnstone bedtime bath the other day and it really irritated Alfie's skin - he has some spots on his face and it went so red and inflamed! Thankfully with a bit of sudocrem and some plain water baths it has dried out and got a lot less red. It looked horrible :( although it didn't seem to bother him!


----------



## rose.

Oops Johnsons... Hate autocorrect!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Umm we've noticed today that paige has got a rush on her head to.. dunno if its a heat rush those. as we have only gave her 2 baths with that johnstone stuff..

Ryan just noticed she it all over her skin much be the coco oil.. well screw that we aint putting no more on her.. Can you use bepanthen on them.. i know it good for nappy rushes.. Its pretty warm today and it was warm last night. 

Hahaha ryans doing her nappy hahaha is its another stinky one. should have seen his face lol..


----------



## rose.

All I've used is sudocrem. I think bepanthen is a similar thing! I only used the bedtime bath once and that was enough to flare up his skin :(


----------



## Cherrybump

thing ill avoid them all for now then lol and use subocream or bepanthen.. Ive open her wee sleeper suit thing to help her cool down. and i just had her on her tummy on my chest she seem to have fallen asleep so ryan has pop her in the basket like that just for now.. think she has some trapped wind to... Fingers crossed this works xx


----------



## Kte

Olive oil is good for dry skin. It's still early days for us to use anything else on Sophie's skin, I'll be sticking to just plain water still for a bit. Chloe used to have dry skin problems so if Sophie is anything like hers then it's best just to stick to plain and simple water for now. Oh and a little bit of olive oil as it's natural - but feels like I'm basting her :wacko: 

Sophie had a heat rash when she came out of hospital as it was so warm on the ward. The Dr said it was fine so long as the little spots didn't become infected as then she would need some meds.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks kte.

This is misses aint having much fun today. waking every so often she's just drank 4oz then hour later she drank another oz from another bottle. she's pretty warm just now so glad i put a short vest/sleep suit thing on her. She's only just crash on my chest half on her tummy. i dont wanna pop her into the basket as she may wake up lol. She has some reflex's to. i mean her head reflex :|. hopefully i can just sit here until i go to bed and then get ryan to put her into the basket. told him to give her a bath before going to bed. may help her relax a bit later on. 

hope its just a one of day lol but im doubting it just now.


----------



## skeet9924

Sounds like she's hitting a growth spurt


----------



## sharnw

For dry skin, I put a couple of drops of baby oil in bubs bath with her usual warm water. It helped a lot


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> Thanks Amy, that's great. It's just something the midwife said that sticks in my mind - 'every feed should take an hour including a nappy change!' That was wen Alfie was first born though. I guess now he's getting more efficient at feeding and managing to eat more as his stomach is larger. It's such a worry!!

A bit late to reply but Hayden is 7 weeks now and all her feeds last 12-15 minutes unless she's comfort feeding and spends most if the time just suckling to pacify then she'll hang out longer. They get much more efficient as they get older! It's so much nicer :happydance:


----------



## MrsChezek

We use a bit of an all natural gentke baby wash only on her 'dirty parts' like her diaper area and neck creases and to wash off her cradle cap gunk. Otherwise we just use water as she gets dry skin as well. I still haven't found a moisturizer I like as her feet and hands get dry from wearing socks and gloves all the time...it seems to eat up her natural oils.


----------



## skeet9924

I've been using aveno lotion on Carson and it works well.. I use the calming lotion at night


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well.

Cant believe Poppy is almost 4 weeks old, the time is flying by. She is feeding well and I am managing to get some sleep. I seem to be getting used to less sleep now. 

Good wishes to you all:happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies.

Ive just was last monday episode of Dont just stand there 'as i give birth' i think its called. Omg my emotion are off :(.. Having a wee cry to myself watching these babies been born lol.. It's more focused on the dads the program which i like lol.. 

Ill try the oil in the bath lol. We've finished our first box of baby formula so the next ones my mum got us was the apitmal comfort lol i noticed the colour is closer to breastmilk. and i can normal stand the taste of the normal baby power but this one tastes minging :| lol.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

we use aveeno too, skeet. It works pretty well as long as it's consistently applied! 

Mrschez P is the same way. He eats for maybe 5 minutes then suckles for 5 minutes, so I take him off and attempt a burp just to wake him up some and put him back on and same deal goes on for the next ten minutes!


----------



## JenJen80

Hi ladies I've been lurking here for a while now but never really posted.

I can recommend using just olive oil on dry skin it works wonders I used to use it in baby massage :).


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome jenjen :wave:


----------



## rose.

Hope everyone is well today :)

We've had a very stressful weekend, Alfie suddenly got very sick on Saturday night and kept choking and making horrible noises, then fallin asleep and being pretty much unwakeable. We ended up taking him to hospital and stayed until last night. He is now much better and is feeding well again but yesterday he was hardly feeding. They think he had the winter tummy bug. Seeing your little one poorly and distressed is just about the worst and hardest thing in the world :( I'm so glad he is now back on his food again and much more awake. Last night was so scary bringing him home and thinking oh my god what if he chokes in his sleep and I don't realise!! Thankfully he was fine. Poor little man :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, how scary! Glad he is doing better now. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, glad is all ok now. Bet if frightened you. :kiss:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh god id panic to hun. glad he's ok now xxxx


----------



## anna1986

glad alfies ok now rose x


----------



## rose.

Thanks everyone! It was terrifying but he seems back to normal now except for his explosive wet nappies - seems like the bug is thankfully disappearing as quickly as it arrived!


----------



## MrsChezek

Poor Alfie and poor mum!!! Glad he is all better now :hugs:

I think Hayden might have a bit of a cold too cause she has been comfort feeding all yesterday and slept most of the day and night. Also, her voice is different - more hoarse when she cries. Her nose is always stuffy so I didn't realize at first but she's not hot to the touch so I don't think she has a fever...need to dig up the thermometer as its still in one of the packed boxes from the move!!!!


----------



## boxxey

so sorry rose,...we just got home ourselves Domenic was admitted to the childrens hospital on thursday, they thought he had reflux, but started to rapidly loose weight, so he had an ulrltrasound thursday night and emergency surgery on friday morning, he had a condition called Pyloric Stenosis, his food was going in to his tummy, but would projectile back out, his pyloric muscle was enlarged so it would stop his food from passing from the stomach to the small intestines, we got home yesterday and hes eating well with very little spit up, it is so hard to see our children sick, i hope your wee fella gets well soon


----------



## Kte

*Rose.* Must have been awful :hugs: I know what you mean about worrying, Sophie has had a few projectile sick moments in her basket whilst we have been awake and I get so paranoid she will do it after I have put her back down after a night feed. Glad Alfie is feeling better now :flower:

*Boxey*: Glad Domenic on the mend now too :flower: That must of been quite scary :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls! Boxxey, how awful that must have been so worrying! Glad Domenic is doing well now, that's one of the things they thought it might be when we first took Alfie in.


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs boxxey! :hugs: That must have been awful! I'm glad Domenic is ok now.


----------



## sportysgirl

boxxey said:


> so sorry rose,...we just got home ourselves Domenic was admitted to the childrens hospital on thursday, they thought he had reflux, but started to rapidly loose weight, so he had an ulrltrasound thursday night and emergency surgery on friday morning, he had a condition called Pyloric Stenosis, his food was going in to his tummy, but would projectile back out, his pyloric muscle was enlarged so it would stop his food from passing from the stomach to the small intestines, we got home yesterday and hes eating well with very little spit up, it is so hard to see our children sick, i hope your wee fella gets well soon

Hope all is well, glad your back home. :hugs:


----------



## boxxey

hes like a totally different baby, hes doing so well


----------



## MrsChezek

That's fantastic!


----------



## rose.

Great news :) must be a huge relief!

Well, Alfie's appetite has certainly returned and I think he's catching up on yesterday's meals too! He's been constantly on the boob today!


----------



## baby_maybe

Rose - so glad Alfie is on the mend, I know what it's like to get admitted too :hugs:

Boxxey - Ruben got checked for stenosis when he started being sick too, his is just reflux though. Glad that they diagnosed it so quickly and that is on the mend now :hugs:

AFM - the last few nights have been bad again, not sure if it's the milk or wind or what. I know I need to get him off this comfort milk though, most times he barely goes 4 hours between feeds and he is nowhere near wanting to drop one overnight yet. Last time we tried to switch back to regular milk he was in pain a fair bit so we went straight back to the comfort milk. This time we're trying the hipp organic stuff as I've heard it easier on the tummy and although the doctor didn't want him on colic stuff I've put him on the dentinox one which can go in the milk, it certainly seems to be helping him bring it up better. If the hipp milk seems to be causing problems I'm going to try the colief stuff which breaks down lactose and see if that helps. I really want him back on normal milk because he's so hungry all the time, but I can't up the amount yet because I don't think his little tummy would take an extra ounce just at the moment. He isnt draining many bottles so it's not really an option. Hope all you other ladies and babies are well :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Boxxey, glad he is doing so much better. How scary! :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry to hear few bubs have been not well glad their on the mend though.

we've just started the comfort apitamil on paige. It looks so much like breast milk lol and the power tastes minging lol but she seems to be enjoying it..

She does spit up alot but not with every feed. i think she tried to take a little more than she can handle at times lol xx


----------



## Kte

We have the health visitor tomorrow, I'm going to see what they think about Sophie going on hungry baby milk. She's only just 2 weeks old and on 4oz/120ml, sometimes more and has 4 feeds a day and 4 through the eve/night. Today she has been going only 2hrs between feeds and not eating properly because she over eats and is sick. It can't be healthy fir her. We give her a dummy to chomp on sometimes to put her on but it doesn't last long. I'm not sure as a night she goes 3-4 hrs.


----------



## rose.

He's just been sick again and is now starving hungry again!! I've had to breastfeed him again as he was crying from hunger - tried a dummy for the first time but he just kept spitting it out! I am praying it was just a bit of wind and he's not going to be poorly again tonight :(


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies

Boxxey I'm sorry to hear about your lo.. Happy things are getting better though

Sounds like many of us are having issues.. Carson is not doing well in his bassinet lately.. He only seems happy sleeping with me.. He slept and hour in it last night then started screaming I fed him and every time I tried to put him back in he screamed.. Do you think at a month old he's learned that if he screams ill put him in bed with me? He will sleep a good 4-5 hours in bed with me without waking


----------



## rose.

I'm not sure skeet! I wouldn't have thought he would have learned it this early but you never know. I am sure if he has learnt it, he can easily unlearn it! It is so hard not to give in though when all you want is a good nights sleep.

Tonight I wish I could co sleep - I am petrified Alfie's going to be sick in bed. Earlier I managed to get him down to sleep but he was quite restless every few minutes and then he made a weird wet noise in his throat and I panicked and grabbed him out thinking he was going to be sick. He actually wanted more milk (I don't know how he possibly fits it in that tiny tummy) and fed sleepily for another half an hour. I have just this minute put him down again and he seems a bit less restless than before but I still don't want to even get up and go to the loo in case he is sick while I'm out! I feel less able to go to sleep tonight than I did last night - odd. I thought pregnancy was a worrying time and couldn't wait for Alfie to be here so I could stop worrying - ha what a joke it's 100x more worrying when they're here!


----------



## anna1986

glad all the poorly babies are on the mend.

skeet - its natural for baby to want to be with u. have u tried putting something that smells of you in his bassinet? ie a top? some babies just don't like bassinets/moses baskets n sleep a lot better once they go into a cot.

is anyone starting a bedtime with their lo's yet? I try to give W his bottle around 6 to be in bed by 7. so far tonight hes gone 6:30pm - 1:20am :) now bottle time before bk to bed :)

been shopping for some 0-3 months clothes for William but when I tried some on him they r still huge. he still happily fits into newborn. cant wait for him to fit into his new clothes as he has some mega cute stuff! cant believe hes nearly 9 weeks old n still in newborn clothes lol


----------



## skeet9924

I tried once putting my shirt in the bassinet.. Maybe ill try again..I love sleeping with him but it scares me too.. I usually give up around 4 am..

Anna- I tried for awhile to do a routine but Carson never settled well before 11..so I usually do bath, boob, swaddle, rock, bed.


----------



## Kte

I don't do a routine but then she is only just 2 weeks old! I didn't with my first until she was much older and in her own bed, so I will just wait until then too with Sophie. 

Had an awful night last night, think it's because I couldn't swaddle Sophie like normal, it was 21-24 degrees in our room for some odd reason, the house thermo was set for 19 degrees but the bedroom was unusually warm. She didn't sleep well not being swaddled and so neither did I.

Best go, she is screaming again for food even though she ate not so long ago. When she eats her stomache makes a noise like I have starved her. :cry:


----------



## rose.

Anna, Alfie has now outgrown his newborn vests but still fits in his newborn baby grows. I have started putting him in 0-3 clothes in the day time but a lot of them are still a little bit big.

Alfie has started his own schedule but it seems to have gone back an hour since he was ill! He is now in bed by 11ish (most nights!) and then wakes for a feed about 3, 7 and 9.30am. He then eats for most of the morning but is now having a little nap! I just had to bring him in the bathroom with me in his bouncy chair to keep an eye on him, as I was worried he might throw up on himself in his cot if I left him. He must have liked the sound of the water as he fell asleep and has been asleep since :)


----------



## rose.

Kte, I hope you get a better night tonight! Weird about the temperature in your room - it was a bit warmer yesterday I think as our heating is set to 18 but hardly came on. Maybe that's why you had an odd temperature!


----------



## Kte

Like your new avetar Rose! :flower:

yeah it was odd as the rooms that get hot were cold and our room is normally cold, well 'comfortable' about 18 degrees. Thinking about it your right tho, it was warmer yesterday and the sun was out more which heats up our room - I just forgot since the warm weathr has been quite rare :haha:


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) our room is also the warmest in the house. Luckily our thermostat is wireless so I just put it in whatever room Alfie and I are in to keep it the right temperature!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben had a better night last night, went from 10-3.30 and then until we woke up to get the girls ready for school at about 6.45. He did have a bath before his feed though :) He is now in mostly 0-3 month clothes in the daytime, but his newborn vests and sleepsuits are just about still on him. We have the hv at the clinic tomorrow and I can't wait to see how much he weighs, two weeks ago he was 11lb2oz! He was sick a little more than normal last week, but I don't think it's stopped him putting on weight, lifting him in his carseat now is almost painful :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

I feel a bit lucky. Ive noticed you girls get up alot throught the night.
Paige normally would go down around 10-11pm at night not wake until around 3am maybe 4 like the other night then down and back up 7-8am in the morning. 

She had an off day yesterday but i think that was due to the milk since she ran out of the first normal box of milk she has now got comfort so hopefully maybee this is better for her lol..She was eating loads and i noticed she has trapped wind. Her belly would make that funny noise to lol

Also paige has some tummy time yesterday :) she doesnt seem to bother about it lol i put her on my chest and in her basket but we keep close eye on her.

she still spits up milk also but im beginning to think its normal lol or she just like taking to much milk in lol.


----------



## rose.

Tummy time is great! We put Alfie on his play mat and if we put a hand on his feet he pushes himself forward like he's doing the commando crawl! He is quite strong. I think he is having a growth spurt as he seems to be constantly eating and sleeping today!

I just made a mould of his hand and foot print using a clay kit we were given from mothercare. It was so hard to press his foot and hand in flat! Managed after a few attempts - luckily he was sleepy so didn't protest too much.

Can't believe my baby is already 4 weeks old!


----------



## Kte

Normally Sophie goes down at 11 then wakes at 3ish, then 7. I find myself feeling lucky with that, it's just on an off night she wakes more. Although now that means 9am she's hungry - the time I need Chloe at pre-school!

The HV has been, she is happy with Sophie's apetite and says its better she feeds more in the day and its quite normal. So if 2 hrs is normal and Sophie is happy then fine by me :thumbup: She has jumped fronm the 50th centile to 75th already though - she was 8lbs 2oz Sat, 3 days later she is 8lbs 12oz!!


----------



## rose.

Kte, Sophie's routine sounds very like Alfie's. I hope he has gained as quickly as Sophie when he gets weighed on Thursday - especially as he lost so much from being ill.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw that sounds nice a memory of just how small his hands and feet were lol. 

What is centile? lol i noticed people saying this while pregnant to.. it was never mention to me either..


----------



## skeet9924

you girls are lucky!! carson still has a hard time with bed time... I usually have a hard time getting him to settle before midnight.. Last night started off decent. He went to bed at 12:00 woke up at 4 am for feed..then I couldnt get him to settle until 6.. he slept until 6:45 I was so tired from being up that instead of getting up with him I brought him to bed with me and he slept until 10. I think I'm going to slowly start trying to settle him even earlier in the night.. Those of you that have a good sleep pattern are your babies breast fed or formula?


----------



## Kte

That's a great idea to do *Rose* A nice keepsake :flower: 

*Cherry*: In the Red book you get, at the back there should be a growth chart that the HV will map out Paige's weight. Usually 50th centile is the average they go on, below means you have a smaller baby or above means a bigger baby. It's doesn't really matter which centile they are on so long as they even out on one of the lines and are consistent. E.G Chloe went from 50th to 90th then evened out, whilst she moved lines they just kept an eye on her but after that, all was fine.

I will be back - kiddy duties call!

Edit: I'm back! Oh no wait, feeding time again :wacko: :rofl:

*Skeet:* Sophie is formula fed, she was only breastfed for the first 24hrs then I switched.


----------



## anna1986

Well clock hit 6:45 tonight n little man went straight to sleep im liking his new routine of bed around 7ish. He has put himself into this routine no help from mummy. Normally he sleeps now til 1-130 then wakes around 445 then up when my daughter wakes him :dohh:

Skeet :- william is formula feed.


----------



## skeet9924

I've been considering switching to formula after 6 weeks.. Apparently formula fed babies sleep longer at night and are easier to put into a routine


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben jumped from the 50th to the 75th centile last time he was weighed too. 

Skeet - Ruben is formula and on a night when it goes to plan he sleeps from around 10/11pm until 3/4am and then back down for around 3 hours after that. If his tummy seems to be sore or windy he can be difficult to settle or to get to sleep for as long which is when I usually give up and lay him on me in bed, he'll sleep happily there for an extra hour or two but I try not to do that as I don't want him in the habit if sleeping on me really. What I really need to get sorted is the milk he is on. Tonight is the second night trying to swap him over to the hipp organic and I have noticed he is slightly more gassy today, so I'm hoping he doesn't have too bad a night. I'm going to go over my plan with the hv tomorrow to make sure she is on the same page as me with it, I'm sure she'll be fine though she's great :)


----------



## anna1986

baby maybe we've just swapped William from c&g to hipp as heard loads of good things about it. hes been on it since Saturday n not really noticed much change. hes farting a lot more. hes no less constipated yet (but his body does need to get use to the formula) all in all ive seen zero difference yet.


----------



## wanting2010

Skeet- That's true that formula fed babies tend to sleep longer at night. Breast milk is more easily/quickly digested so breastfed babies will get hungry faster. My little guy is nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and night with one longer stretch of 3-4 hours at night.


----------



## rose.

Skeet, Alfie is breastfed. Normally he goes down at 10/11 and then up again at around 3 and 7. However last night he was very fussy in the evening and didn't feed as much, so he woke at 1, 4 and 7. He is very gassy and has done 2 dirty nappies in the night - and did a projectile poo all over me again - so I think it's this bug he has had. Can't wait for it to pass!! He was difficult to settle last night after feeds too :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Anna, he was a lot more windy last night so I've been for some colief drops this morning to see if they help. Will keep you updated :)


----------



## rose.

Does anyone find that colief makes their baby sick more? As when Alfie was on infacol I am sure it was making him sick


----------



## MrsChezek

*Anna* - H is still in newborn clothes as well and she's almost 8 weeks. But the premie stuff finally doesn't fit :happydance: and she wasn't even premature!!! So I know how you feel...I also want summer to come so she's not always covered in blankets!

*Rose* - H hates tummy time! So I have to do it on my chest...but she already holds her own head up since about 6 weeks old do I guess tummy time isn't as critical? Or does it have another purpose as well? I should read up on that...

*Kte* - ur LOs bdays are easy to remember! Halloween and April Fools :happydance: My H has been gaining 12oz per week as well! Crazy huh?

*Skeet* - Hayden is breastfed exclusively and she's had a pretty good routine since about week 4 or 5...she goes down around 9pm (+- 1 hour) then wakes around 2am, then around 5am and then*8:30am is her morning wake up. She stays awake after that one and goes into daytime mode.

Ok done pumping so back to bed...the 5am wake up is hard as I feed and burp her, then have to pump!! But it's keeping her and my boobs happier so it's a worthy sacrifice :flower:


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## baby_maybe

Rose - I'm sure infacol made Ruben sick, but the dentinox which you put in the milk is fine for him. The colief is different from those as it is an enzyme which breaks down lactose in the milk rather than being something to help bring up wind. I only started using it today so no idea if it will make him sicky or not yet. I'm hoping it makes his tummy more settled though :)


----------



## Kte

*MrsC*: Tummy time is also to help avoid baby always being put on their back (bed, swing, car seat, pram etc) - so their head doesn't get misshapen. Yep, :haha: they are easy to remember, which is good for OH as he has the worst memory! I like how it's happened, couldn't of planned it if we tried! I also find it funny because Chloe's birthday is around the time the clocks go back over here, and Sophie's they go forward! Your doing amazing with feeding and pumping! :flower:

*Rose*: Sophie seems okay on the infacol, I was worried at first it was making her sick but she hasn't been too bad, well it's not each feed. I haven't used anything else since she has been okay. Hope Alfie's bug hasn't come back :flower:


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, I'm sure on the chest is fine :) I can't see why it's much different to the floor! 

Thanks baby maybe, there are so many different products its hard to know the difference sometimes! 

Kte, he hasn't been sick today or yesterday and his nappies seem less runny since this morning so fingers crossed. He is soo fussy at the moment though, rooting for the boob and crying and then thrashing around and crying when I try to feed him. I've tried burping him but he's still fussy :s don't know what is up with him!!


----------



## skeet9924

Mrs c.. Most of our tummy time is on our chest as we have 2 large dogs and Is very energetic..I feel Carson is just too small if she accidentally knocks him or steps on him... Plus dog hair is an on going battle with the warmer weather coming.

Thanks for all the info ladies.. Carson has been able to fall asleep the past 2 nights and stay asleep got 3-4 hours in his bassinet.. He's still having a hard time re settling after that feed.. When he does I usually get 2 hours then he comes to bed with me until 8 just so I get a bit more sleep :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - I wear Hayden a couple hours each day and make sure she gets at least two 15 minute upright playtimes to keep her head round :winkwink: :haha: Good work on the birth dates! 

rose - glad alfie seems better! If you're up for learning something new, I have had great success with the Dunstan Baby Language which helps you distinguish baby cries and helps you know what they need. There's YouTube video clips on it and we ended up buying the DVD, but you can read about it too online&#8230;I think it's great!

skeet - don't even get me started on dog hair! it's on EVERYTHING this time of year&#8230;i keep peeling it off Hayden's pacis, clothes, face, etc&#8230;I guess what doesn't kill her, makes her stronger! They do say that babies that are raised in household with dogs don't get sick as much. So maybe it's a good thing :shrug:

SO far today has been pretty good...she slept really well once we realized that she was simply congested. We started her on saline drops which helped loosen mucous so we could aspirate her a bit. Plus we got the humidifier going and let her sleep in the incline bassinet all night so she slept much better. FX it will be a better day!


----------



## Cherrybump

Skeet- Paige is formula fed to. I put her down last night just after 9.30pm i think and she then woke up at 1.40am she went back to sleep just after 2am and was but up at 6.30am lol but from then on wards it was every 2-3hours she was sleeping she woke up at 1.45pm and stayed awake until 3am or just after and that her up again but she laid awake for a good 15-20mins before crying awake. 

Think she's having a bit of growth spurt fingers crossed lol.. normally she'd just sleep every 4 hours lol..

I just told her dad its his turn now lol xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I wish my oh work schedule was more normal these days .. If start giving him the feeding that falls between 1am and 4am..! He's supposed to be home by 12:45am but its been busy at work so now he comes home any time between 1-6am.. I find that feeding is the only time I hate breast feeding.. Carson never latches good at night so it hurts plus I'm tired and he fights sleep..I find that's when I get most annoyed and want to give up


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, that is so interesting! I just googled it and it makes sense that Alfie's cries/whines are uncomfortable ones. I think it's tummy ache as he scrunches himself up and has really watery poo - think its the bug coming out of him. He keeps dribbling too but no idea why :s I hope he gets well soon, I hate him poorly :( I'm taking him to get weighed tomorrow so at least seeing the health visitor will be reassuring!


----------



## Cherrybump

I have the health vistor tomorrow to lol I was going to ask if it was normal for the to spit up so much and when she drinks the milk spills out :( i checked what number the teats was and it defo a number 1 i had a number 3 one so i have to make sure i dont use it as that a fast flow lol


----------



## baby_maybe

Well I saw the hv this afternoon and Ruben weighs 12lb4oz now! I can't believe how big he's getting already. She ok'd my plan for feeding and I'm really hoping it works because I don't know what the next step will be if it doesn't. Ruben seems to be suffering a bit with his tummy this evening so I think I might be in for a rough night, but we'll see. He's been on the colief since the morning so I hope it makes a difference to his comfort level sometime soon.


----------



## rose.

Great news on the weight gain baby maybe! Sounds like you're doing a great job :)

Just gave Alfie a bath - I love how warm and cuddly he is once he's had one! He was really fussing on the boob again but now he's had a bath he's like a different baby! He's having a nap on me :)


----------



## Kte

Great weight gain baby_maybe :flower: Hope his new feeding routine helps out :flower:


----------



## anna1986

wow hes getting a big boy *baby maybe*. Williams body has only just started to adjust to the new formula after nearly a week. he suffers from constipation but finally last night it was going bk like baby poo yay! fingers crossed it continues. its amazing that once u have kids you become obsessed with poo! have they been enough, colour, consistency lol


----------



## skeet9924

It's amazing how many of our lo have tummy troubles.. Carson seems to pull his knees up and scream in pain a lot.. He also has a lot of stinky toots.. I've read that it is caused by an immature digestive system and usually becomes better between 3-4 months


----------



## Kte

gosh its windy! 

Sophie has some crazy loud trupms, takes her a while to get them out. #i always worry its a poop explosion but nope, just wind!

up waiting for to make up bottles. was having a decent sleep but Sophie decided 4am was a good time to have an extra feed, means i;m all out and i dont want to risk it come 7am.


----------



## Kte

Day times are becoming my least favourite time. Far too stressful! We have been up since 8 and Sophie has eaten 2 bottles (mini projectile in between). Then unless she is strapped to me she just cries and cries and cries. Totally forgot how frustrating this is, don't get me wrong I love her so much but it's taken me 2 hours to eat and a house full of tears from both kids. No wonder the greys are coming thick and fast! Maybe, just maybe, I'll get a coffee before lunch time!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden just slept from 10:15pm to 5am!!!! That's 6 hours 45 minted!!! We got 6 ourselves :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: What an amazing feeling to sleep that long...

Last night was hard as she was up from 6pm and just couldn't go down...she was over tired and miserable before she finally crashed. But then she slept for so long!!! My boobs were about to explode when I got up - hurt so bad!! But I'll take it...yay!


----------



## anna1986

kte - I know exactly where your coming from!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - H has been super clingy since she's been under the weather and will only nap on us and that totally sucks with just one LO. I can't even imagine a second one crying too...I don't envy you :hugs:

And great weight gain baby maybe! H has been gaining 12oz per week so she should be 10 pounds tomorrow! Such a change from the 6 lbs she was!!!


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear you've been having a tough time kte :( hope you get time to get a coffee soon!

Mrs c, yay for sleep - I bet that was heaven! I know what you mean about sore boobs though - mine are like bullets in the morning!!

Alfie is now 9lb 11oz! I think they converted it wrong in hospital as I can't imagine he's gained 1 and 1/2 lb in just 4 days!!! I am so relieved :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben had a 6 hour stretch last night too :) So nice to get a longer sleep! He seemed much less uncomfortable last night so hopefully that will continue. Not going to hold my breath though, sometimes after a good night you get a couple of bad ones!!

Great weight gain for Alfie rose :)


----------



## Kte

Great weight gain rose :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies,
WOWZERS that has just taken me aaages to catch up lol. Sorry i have been MIA my laptop charger died on me and the new one just came this morning (along with the replacement wash machine as that also decided to die on monday!)

So sorry to hear of those babies who have been hospitalised! Must have been such a worrying time.. i was bad enough when seth went in at 1.. never mind at this young age!
We are still having trouble with Ethan... The hipp organic combiotic has been fantastic for him as he now poos every day and it varies from yellow to green. and he was doing fab weight wise too... UNTIL this week! The health visitor came on tuesday and he had gone down 1oz to 9lb 7oz :dohh: He's not even being that sick either :S nothing like what ds1 was so i cant say that would cause the weight loss. She is back again on Wednesday and if he has still not put any weight on or has dropped another centile (hes dropped down from 25th to 9th already) then he gets an instant referal upto the hospital to see the specialist seth used to see. I was so hoping we would avoid all of this with Ethan but looks like i just dont have any luck. If its just reflux then great as im used to that but if its anything else then im gonna go into major panic mode... he has only had 1 or 2 projectile vomits since he was born... and half the time theres only a little dribble at each feed :S so i just simply dont get it :(

xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Seth so sorry to hear I hope it's just reflex.

Carson has an appt on Monday.. I'm going to ask about a few things.. The spitting up after every meal, usually a few times after each meal.. He also sometimes has wheezy or raspy breathing.. And through out the day ( especially at night) he screams and pulls his knees up to his chest. He also farts all day and really stinky .. 

Do any of these things sound familiar to your lo?


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. We had the health vistor today. Paige has put on weight to :D she was 6lbs 12oz last weight and this week she's 7lbs 3oz. My baby is gaining weight yay and she's 25 centile. she just said she'll keep close eye on paige and i wont see her now until 13th on may :). 

Also because of this fuss over the milk last night (sighs) we're keeping paige on the blue aptamil so ryan wont have hissy fit at me lol so i said to the health vistor tat she can take the un-open box for any other lady who is needing them as my money doesnt wanna take them back to the shop for a exchange as shops are funny as heck over this saying you could have fibble around with the box and inject it with something. so some shops are mega strick on taking them back..

Jealous of those who are getting 6 hours sleep at night lucky as lol.. Paige will go 4 hours and stay up from 1 to 2 hours.. I don't wanna keep co-sleeping with her as i dont want her getting use to it to muc and all my friends are like dont do it. lol so paige will sleep i the moses basket tonight :| better stick with it lol 

Lol paige farts to and man they do stink dont they. She did one early and my sister handed her back to me saying here you daughter has just done a stinky. so i striped her down to change the nappy and there was nothing there. I put the nappy and everyone back on and what do we hear.. Oh man she just waited for me to do that like. Massive explosion and very stinky lol..

Im going to see if i can make a bath and relax little bit lol.. will have to be bubble less though because of the scar healthing right? lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

skeet - Ethan was doing the pulling up of the legs and lots of stinky farts until we switches him to the hipp organic combiotic milk. he has been amazing since we switched.. i like to call it "magic milk" lol. Spitting up is pretty normal as long as its not a lot of milk each time. With Seth he used to go through a burp cloth (muslin) and a bib during each and every feed. 

Cherry - woot for paige gaining hun :D thats a long stretch to go without seeing the health visitor :S theyv been to see me every week. 13th of may is when i get my implant put back in ... rather gutted its that far away as im super duper paranoid about getting pregnant again! 
xx


----------



## rose.

I'm not seeing the health visitor for another couple of weeks either! They don't bother seeing you here unless you want them to come. They have a clinic every Thursday that you can drop in to if you want to get baby weighed/have any questions though! I went this morning. Got some bf advice too which was helpful :)

Cherry congrats on the weight gain that's really good. It's so encouraging to know they're doing ok. 

Sorry about the issues your having Seths mummy. Hopefully you get to the bottom of it soon!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow up here they come every week till 6 weeks. I think she would have left it a while till our next one till we saw the weight loss. haha id love to not have to see them all the time since they just expect you to be in when they want to come. I used to have to take seth every 2 weeks up until he was 1, then once a month till he was 2 and a half. and now looks like it might be the same with ethan. then add in the hospital visits (if its anything like seth) plus seths nursery and other appointment i am going to be one busy momma!


----------



## rose.

That must be a real pain with 2 to look after! It's ok for me as I can just stay in whenever they want me to! I guess everything is 10x harder with two


----------



## baby_bray

I am so unbelievably jealous ladies.... I would kill for anything more than 3 hours.....
Little Abby Kat eats every 2-2.5 hours aaaaaaaall day long. And evenings are rough, she typically feeds (more likely mostly comfort sucking) almost constantly from 8pm to 11pm....she just bounces from left to right side....
She'll be 5 weeks tomorrow and I'm pretty sure she's still under 8lbs.
The doc and lactation consultant aren't "terribly" concerned. We were keeping a close eye on her since she hadn't re-gained her birthweight by 2wks old. Last Friday she was 4wks old and only weighed 7lbs9oz, she was 7lb5.7oz at birth.

I feel like the breastfeeding itself is going great, but I don't feel like I'm producing as much as I should....I just imagined that she would be going longer amounts of time between feeds by now. I know I'm making enough throughout the day, plenty of wet and dirty diapers, but 2/3oz every 2 hours is just an exhausting schedule! I'm actually starting to think I'll never be able to hold more than in a sitting because my chest is so small....I'm only like a 34A (I was AA, or "A negative" as a friend calls it before baby)

I've been drinking tons of water, and at least 3 cups of mother's milk tea a day. I pump after almost every feeding (if I can get 10 mins where she'll stay down and not cry :() And I barely get anything extra...I have to go back to work in a little over a week or so and I'm terrified I won't have the stock to keep it up when I have to go back!


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_bray - dont worry hun. with ds1 i was going 2 hours on the dot between every feed for around 4 months. He was bottle fed though not breast fed.. PLEASE dont let that make you feel bad.. the whole 4 months thing.. she might start going longer soon :) 

and dont feel bad if you need to top up with formula/or switch to formula.. you'v done awsome so far :) xxx


----------



## Kte

Sethsmummy: Hope you can get to the bottom of Ethan's feeding / weight :flower:

babybray: Sophie is on 2-2.5hr feeds during the day, the hv said it was completely normal. Can you request a fridge and private plCE TO EXPRESSS AT WORK? WWe can in the UK, just wondering if you want to combi feed or brteastfeed.

Rose: Sometimes 2 is great and others darn tricky i think is appropriate! Sophie cried earlier and then Chloe broke down in tears too claiming she hurt her eye, which she hadn't! :dohh: 

Sophie has been a ganett today! Shw has been taking two bottles at a time :shock: NNo sick either, i tried putting her on with a dummy for a bit but she has just has a crazy hungry day. Joined the local library for her today too and got her free book start pack, its so cute :)


----------



## rose.

Alfie feeds 2 hourly in the day too - sometimes more at certain times eg lunchtime and evening. Glad that its quite normal! I just feed on demand we don't really have a schedule. I never have to wake him to feed as he always wakes up in plenty of time, except at night - but he eats plenty during the day to make up for it.

Kte the book bag sounds so cute! Ill have to see if our local library does anything similar. I am going to be brave and go to mum and baby group next week I think - it would be really nice to go to a group of other local mums I think :)


----------



## baby_bray

Kte said:


> babybray: Sophie is on 2-2.5hr feeds during the day, the hv said it was completely normal. Can you request a fridge and private plCE TO EXPRESSS AT WORK? WWe can in the UK, just wondering if you want to combi feed or brteastfeed.

 Thank you ladies :hugs: That at least makes me feel a little better.

@Kte-I'm aiming to exclusively breastfeed as long as I can hold out. I'll be able to use my office as a place to pump, but I won't be able to get a designated fridge for breastmilk. I do have a small cooler bag/ice pack set that came with my pump that should work out nicely. I'm not too worried about pumping at work, it'll probably just get flipped right back around and fed to her the next day. it's just that I need to be able to build enough for at least that first day and I'd really like to have a little here and there for if DH and I want to go out, or for extra in case she goes through a growth spurt or starts eating more while I'm at work.


----------



## rose.

Just in case anyone is interested in trying it (if they haven't already!!) I have given Alfie a bath at/just after 9pm the last 2 nights. Yesterday he fell asleep straight after and slept til 2.30am, today he fell asleep at about 9.40pm after a short sleepy feed and a cuddle. I am going to try and bath him every night to see if I can get him a bit of a bedtime routine. He is very fussy in the evening but he loves his baths and they definitely relax him. Plus his nappy rash looks much less red after!

Hopefully it will work for you guys too :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*Baby bray* - something that is working for me is I feed one booob and pump the other per feed (unless she's being totally uncooperative :cry:) This got my supply to go up much more than where it was when I was just alternating boobs. Once it got up, I now pump every other feed as I don't need that much stored milk. Just an idea!! But I don't pump more than 3.5 oz and that's an amt I only get in the mornings! As long as you have enough wet and poopy diapers then Abby is fine!

*sethsmummy* - hope they figure out what's wrong and it's nothing serious!!! xx

Hayden has gone back to feeding every 90 min during the day and it's tiring! She still refuses to nap during the day unless I wear her or someone holds her :growlmad: I can't get anything done!!! :cry: it's frustrating but I have to keep focusing on how lucky I am that she sleeps at night...


----------



## anna1986

rose - William loves his baths. instantly settles him. although as soon as hes dressed he often starts fussing again!

William slept 730-3.15 :happydance: very happy with that! now a quick feed n bk to bed!


----------



## baby_bray

MrsChezek said:


> *Baby bray* - something that is working for me is I feed one booob and pump the other per feed (unless she's being totally uncooperative :cry:) This got my supply to go up much more than where it was when I was just alternating boobs. Once it got up, I now pump every other feed as I don't need that much stored milk. Just an idea!! But I don't pump more than 3.5 oz and that's an amt I only get in the mornings! As long as you have enough wet and poopy diapers then Abby is fine!

I offer both breasts every feed, other than nighttime. And double pump for at least 10mins after almost every feed :( I get anywhere from 10-25mL (not even an ounce) and that's it. 
I'm having the same clingy issue with Abby right now. She despises being put down....which makes it very hard to make my pumping sessions. So I feel your frustration! She just craves "one on one" contact....and there's no fooling her. I feel like I've tried just about everything to try and put her down. Even had her fall asleep in the sling and tried sitting it down with her still in it...no luck :(

Bedtime is a struggle...I have to feed her laying down on the bed until she falls asleep and then transfer her to the bassinet. And that doesn't always work on the first attempt *sigh*

I hope we both start seeing some longer happier stretches :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I'm knackered! Alfie woke every 3 hours last night so he had 2 night feeds. He also fussed for ages after each feed before he would go to sleep. I wouldn't mind betting he is having a growth spurt.

He is feeding again now, I hope he goes down after this feed!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yesterday was rough...H only napped three times for 20 minutes and two of those were the drive to and from a Mommy's group I went to! Then my mom came over from 4-9 to babysit so I could get some stuff done and she would have none of it!!! She would not settle down for her at all whereas my mom used to be whom she'd be quietest with when she was little :shrug: I finally took her and she fell asleep in my arms and handed her to my mom. She slept for about 20 min and my mom tried to put her down but she woke up and that was that - back to lots of fussing and crying and finally DH had to get her at like 7:30pm. My poor mom was shocked! 

I'm a bit worried if she won't settle for anyone but me and somewhat for my DH as that will make my life miserable! I need to be able to pass her off if she's not going to nap during the day in order to get stuff done. :cry: Isn't this a bit too early for separation anxiety??

Rose - hope it is a growth spurt for you! H fed every 2 at night during hers too...


----------



## rose.

Mrs c I am sure that its just a one off and she won't be fussy for everyone all the time! Alfie is also calmest with my mum, don't know what I would do if he stopped liking her cuddles!! When she comes over its such a relief to be able to spend half an hour doing jobs and know that Alfie is still being well looked after!


----------



## rose.

How do you add the cow images to your signature? I can't work it out!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose and Cherry great news on babies weight gain. 

Seths hope Ethan puts on weight before the next weigh in.

Baby bray I hope things get easier for you.

Mrs C horray for sleeping through, shame you have to feed more often in the day, its is frustrating not being able to get anything done. 

Anna great William slept for a long period! 

Rose sorry you had a bad night. Poppy was fussy last night and didn't want to settle. Typical as its my hubbys first day back at work today! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> How do you add the cow images to your signature? I can't work it out!!

The way I was taught is you go to the following link, scroll thru the images finding your month and link to it in your signature.

https://s392.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=Andie-22.gif&evt=user_media_share

Hope the link works as I'm copy and pasting it via my phone!


----------



## sethsmummy

QUE ON EXCITED MUMMY!!! Ethans Wubanub came through!!!! :wohoo:

https://i34.tinypic.com/otq07k.jpg


----------



## Kte

CUTE!! 

Sophie has the Monkey, Chloe has the duck, still holding it now at 3yrs old :) They are ace!


----------



## MrsChezek

Super adorbs!
Hayden has the caterpillar :baby: But she doesn't care for pacis :nope: If she's not hungry, she won't take it at all; if she's at all hungry, she'll take it and let it fall out after a couple sucks; if she's hungry, she'll suck on it vigorously for 30 seconds and stop and wail as no milk is coming out! She prefers to gnaw on her gloves which worries me that she'll be a thumb sucker - which I want to avoid as you can take away pacis but you can't take away her thumb!!!! :dohh:

Here she is with it at 5 weeks...not a great shot but it's cute how she's holding it :flower:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/92957FF5-448F-48DD-8FEF-D7D92C6552E3-3021-0000028B1FE04611_zpsf562a9c3.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsChezek said:


> Super adorbs!
> Hayden has the caterpillar :baby: But she doesn't care for pacis :nope: If she's not hungry, she won't take it at all; if she's at all hungry, she'll take it and let it fall out after a couple sucks; if she's hungry, she'll suck on it vigorously for 30 seconds and stop and wail as no milk is coming out! She prefers to gnaw on her gloves which worries me that she'll be a thumb sucker - which I want to avoid as you can take away pacis but you can't take away her thumb!!!! :dohh:

oh my gosh this was me exactly! As soon as we were in recovery room Ethan started sucking his thumb! I wasnt going to give him a dummy but id rather that than a thumb sucker. my nephew sucks his thumb and its a right mess... its misshaped and dry and super sore looking.. its that bad the skin has cracked but he wont stop sucking it!


----------



## MrsChezek

And it can screw up their teeth too! That's why I keep pushing the paci but it hasn't worked yet...maybe I need to try different brands...or dip it in sugar water! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww the pic never loaded when i last looked! How cute is Hayden (hope i spelled that right). Have you tried MAM ones hun? I tried tommee tippee closer to nature ones but Ethan cant really latch onto those but when i got the MAM one he loves it. I also had to switch bottles for the same reason.. he needs a larger sized teat so have switched to MAM bottles which are amazing. The MAM ones are still orthodontic too which is good. x


----------



## MrsChezek

sethsmummy said:


> awww the pic never loaded when i last looked! How cute is Hayden (hope i spelled that right). Have you tried MAM ones hun? I tried tommee tippee closer to nature ones but Ethan cant really latch onto those but when i got the MAM one he loves it. I also had to switch bottles for the same reason.. he needs a larger sized teat so have switched to MAM bottles which are amazing. The MAM ones are still orthodontic too which is good. x

I bought a set of Mam ones that were 0+ but they seem tiny in her mouth. She was pursing her lips to hold it and that seemed so opposite of how she suckles on my nipple so I got worried about nipple confusion! I need to go back and buy a bigger size I guess! I think the ones I got were the early start ones...


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsChezek said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww the pic never loaded when i last looked! How cute is Hayden (hope i spelled that right). Have you tried MAM ones hun? I tried tommee tippee closer to nature ones but Ethan cant really latch onto those but when i got the MAM one he loves it. I also had to switch bottles for the same reason.. he needs a larger sized teat so have switched to MAM bottles which are amazing. The MAM ones are still orthodontic too which is good. x
> 
> I bought a set of Mam ones that were 0+ but they seem tiny in her mouth. She was pursing her lips to hold it and that seemed so opposite of how she suckles on my nipple so I got worried about nipple confusion! I need to go back and buy a bigger size I guess! I think the ones I got were the early start ones...Click to expand...

hmm i wonder if the sizes are different in the us to the uk. Ethans are 0+ and seem quite big for him x


----------



## baby_maybe

I know all about thumb suckers! All three of my girls would not take a paci and all three were/are thumb suckers. My middle one has ruined her teeth and will probably need to go to the orthodontist soon. The other two have escaped the teeth issue but both still suck their thumbs, even the 11 year old. Ruben thankfully doesn't seem to want his thumb, but absolutely loves his paci, he has one of the ones from nicu which is vanilla scented :)


----------



## rose.

I can't get it to work on my phone! Thanks though, ill give it a go next time I'm on my laptop!

Does anyone else's baby feed constantly from 6 until 10? Alfie cries for food, sucks lazily for a while, then falls asleep, then wakes up and cries as soon as I put the boob away, then sucks lazily and fusses and cries, cries when I burp him, has some more boob, falls asleep etc... It's a never ending cycle! Cooking and eating dinner is just impossible. I wouldn't mind betting he's having a growth spurt aswell as he's suddenly for the last 2 nights been waking every 2 1/2 to 3 hours to feed - before he was usually managing 3 or 4 or sometimes even 5! I'm knackered!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man im so behind lol.

My post is bit one sided im sorry ladies. Im super super tired. Past 2 days ive been pretty busy. Took paige to meet everyone in work yesterday and today i headed to mothercare to spend vouchers lol and tesco for little shop lol not that ive got money for even to buy a huge shop right now. :(. Due to being on mat pay and having to wait for the benefit pay all to come in lol.. 

Plus my little girl decided that from 3pm she's stayed awake and when i got to mums she was in and out of sleep probably due to my niece being noisy screaming when my sister mention there was a spider dangling down beside her Ammie is scared of them and she through herself at me crashing my mums new laptop closed :| lucky it was safe lol but poor ammie was in tears. Never mention a spider when she is around..

I only got one pumping section in today aswell from being over busy and i forgot to take the pump with me. But i dont think i would have got it done due to paige being unsettled.

ive to drop in to the library to get paige weight on wednesday ryan better come to i dunno what time we are meant to go lol :Z... then the hospital thursday for her hips lol xxx


----------



## Kte

We have the Tommee Tippee (sp!) and Avent dummies, the Avent ones have a longer teat which Sophie prefers to suck compared to the TT. I find it so hard that she hasn't taken to dummies though, Chloe was a big dummy baby but Sophie is similar to Hayden, just sucks on it like a mental case when she is hungry - or chomping away because she is windy and wants to suck then suddenly spits it out. I really don't want her to be a thumb sucker either and she has tried! 

Went to watch my soon to be new roller derby team today, OH was helping out. It gave me an excuse to use the new Mei tai I got. It's fantastic! I do have a Tomy carrier which is good as it has a rain cover but I wanted something a bit more light weigh as well, the Mei Tai was great, Sophie just slept in it for hours, all snuggled up. :thumbup:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose P does this as well but mostly I don't let him. He's pretty crabby from 5ish to 9/10ish. Apparently this is quite common!


----------



## baby_bray

rose, Abby is quite literally doing what you described right now...Shes been going "on and off" since about 7pm....and probably won't quit till around 10:30/11ish, and she'll be down for the "night"...which means she's up every two hours :/

Abby DESPISES every paci I've tried to use...she sort of gnaws on them for a second or two, almost like shes chewing/smacking on some gum, then SCREAMS....Wubanubs/soothies, nookums, nuk, no names, doesn't matter... and if she does get to sucking for a moment they all tend to make her gag and its such a scary sound/sight! It's awful!
She does tend to try to suck her fists though and I think if she ever untucks her thumb it'll be straight into her mouth :/ I'm like you MrsChezek, my thoughts are that it's easier to take a paci away than a digit


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden cluster feeds at night as well...she'll feed once an hour 3-4 times before she goes down for the night...so with the actual feed time plus the time it takes to burp her, I have about half an hour between feeds. Usually this goes from about 6 and 10pm :cry: So yeah, dinner is a lot of scarfing down food and indigestion!!! It sucks but they do this to fill up for longer sleep at night. Usually she sleeps 4-5 hours after the last cluster feed. She cluster feeds again in the morning too - to catch up from the night I guess! :shrug:


----------



## rose.

It is obviously very common! Last night was by far the greediest evening, I literally got 10 minutes between feedings! Until 9pm until he fell asleep, and I got to eat my dinner - perfect timing. We can't eat at 9 every night though!! I had to wake him for his bath at 9.45 and he was smacking his lips still hungry!! Lucky I woke him. He went to bed at 10.20pm and woke at 1, I thought oh no another night of rubbish sleep. But then he didn't wake again until half 5 which was lovely :) hopefully he will go back down for a few hours in a minute.


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, Poppy does the exact same thing! We have been naming it the witching hours! lol. She has been waking every three hours in the night too! Hubby went back to work on Friday and he works long days so I am shattered! He is off today so hopefully I can get a nap! Cant believe our Lo's are one month old already! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

That's what I call it too ha ha!! Last night he was asleep by 10.30, and woke up at 1 I thought oh no another long night. But then he slept until 5.30 then 9! It was brilliant :) hopefully he will do just one night feed again tonight.

I know the last month has flown!

Another gorgeous day... Here is my little man all ready for summer :)

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/08820BAD-7762-4CA3-865D-F512AE67022D-4061-000003D10A53293A.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Love that outfit he has on lol..

I had a weird night with paige. Maybe i should have left her to sleep instead of getting her up for a bath lol. But she did go down just before 10pm and woke at 2.40am and i was like :o lol but this is when she went into a funny pattern thing. Took her until 3.10am to fall asleep and then she woke again at 4.15am when down just after 5am and then woke at 7.30am This is when i decided to just get up lol. 

even today she was wake from 7.30am when down around 9am but she never got into a deep sleep she re-woke about 10 i think and has only just re gone down but this time she's in a deep sleep lol no fussing, she's quiet mouth wide open. No nasle noises lol ad to rock the carseat though until she drifted off. Ive got her in there jst now as we're heading to ryans mums for tea. Ive got her again tonight as he was back to work last night but didnt get out early enough for his bus. So he didnt get in until 8am. 

Fingers crossed for a better night tonight since her dad isnt working im sure he can help with the bath lol.. xx

Currently dosing myself up on coffee lol xx


----------



## rose.

We managed to go out for a meal with OHs mum and dad tonight, just to harvester but I'm so proud of Alfie for behaving and I breastfed in the bar too when he got hungry as soon as we arrived! Unfortunately he later refused his bottle even though he was crying for food - looks like he has realised how much he loves boob!

Ah I am so relieved to have NIP :D


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Rose! So proud of you! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy!!! :hugs:

I love this thread. I haven't made any mummy friends in real life yet and I only know one person who has had a baby. I am meeting her for a coffee on Friday but I don't know her that well, and it is nice to have lots of people to chat to who know what I'm going through all the time!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, I feel te same way. It's tough to having mommy friends and having the online support is nice!

Emily is sick :( she has an eye infection and some sort of virus. My parents have also flown in for a visit so timing is bad. I just want her to feel better!


----------



## rose.

Oh no :( hope she gets better soon! It's horrid when they are poorly and you can't do anything. Now Alfie has recovered from his tummy bug he seems to have picked up a cold poor little man :( he is so congested every morning!! I have to try and tickle his nose so he can blow the congestion out with a sneeze!


----------



## sportysgirl

Amy I hope Emily is feeling better soon.

Well done Rose, I am really nervous about breast feeding in public and not yet plucked up the courage! Love Alfie's photo! 

I also really enjoy this thread and the ladies on it have been very supportive. Nice to know others are going through the same thing!


----------



## rose.

I was going to do it on Friday when I go for a coffee with my friend, but when we got there yesterday I didn't want to use the bottle up too soon so I just had to! Was the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: Hope Emily feels better soon :flower:

*Rose*: Well done NIP :flower: :happydance:

I agree, i'd be lost without being able to come online and chat to you here :flower: I still have a few friends from here when I had Chloe which is really nice. I have possibly made 1 friend off the web through Chloe from her nursery. Many people are friendly don't get me wrong, its just harder to be more friends than just passing and a quick convo for some reason!


----------



## baby_maybe

Rose - Ruben is really congested at the moment too, I'm using saline drops and trying to get him to sneeze as well. It seems worse at night and it's affecting his sleeping, hopefully it will clear itself soon!

Must run, it's feeding time!


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe, I find that Alfie is worst in the morning. It's horrid as I can tell it really annoys him! Poor things :(


----------



## Cherrybump

I so with you ladies but most of my friends have lo's but their all much older apart from one but she lives little to far to meet up.

I fine my best support was on this site and from all the ladies on here including you laides have all gave me great advice and help. been one big journey together :)

Ryans mum took paige for the day as i had her the ast 2 nights due to ryan working and thinking he may not hear her cry last night so i took her again lol xxx


----------



## skeet9924

hi ladies!! I have a lot of catching up to do and very little time as carson should be waking from his nap soon. 

I hope all the lo that are not feeling well feel better soon..its so heartbreaking when they are not well.

Afm: we had our 1 month today and Carson is weighing in at 10lbs 3 oz... from 7.2 at birth. I talked to dr about his colic... she told me to try lactose sensitive formula for a few days instead of breast and pump... she thinks he may be sensitive to my breast milk..its going to be so hard keeping him from the breast as he loves it. Also she recomended me to take him to a chirporactor...apparently it helps with colic. I must admit we did the first bottle today and things have already started to look better... he has napped for 2 hours now!! He normaly only sleeps for a few minutes at a time through out the day


----------



## baby_maybe

Skeet - I've got Ruben on drops that you add to normal formula to reduce the lactose content of the milk and those seem to be doing the job too :) I would expect him to be more settled on formula, having been breast fed since birth as the formula fills them up more and takes longer to digest. You'll probably find he goes longer between feeds at night too :)


----------



## MrsChezek

So Hayden is 2 months today!!! :happydance: Very exciting milestone as I didn't think we'd ever make it this far :haha: Of course, this also meant that she had her 2 month check up today and got her first set of vaccinations :cry: Considering the circumstances, she did really well. I breastfed for 10 minutes before her shots, during and then another 5 minutes after. She let out a big cry with each shot (3 in total) but never unlatched - just kept on nursing! Perhaps she too read the articles on all the endorphins she was getting from the milk so she kept on going! :winkwink: It was not a fun experience and I'm glad it's behind us. So far, she's just been sleeping most of the afternoon, only waking up to nurse. We'll see what the night brings&#8230;we have Tylenol on standby :thumbup:

*rose* - so glad Alfie is sleeping so well for you! :hugs: Love his blue little overalls! Super cute :flower: And congrats on your first NIP!!! I pulled the trigger on that in week 4 when I went out for coffee with a friend who nurses as well. There was that safety in numbers on my side!

*Amy* - so sad to hear Emily is sick :nope: Hayden had an eye infection earlier in life and it was awful to put that gel in her eye all the time! Hope she feels better soon!

Hayden has been congested since last Saturday so over 9 days now! It's awful :cry: She seems to be struggling to breathe half the time. We use saline drops and aspirate every few hours but it really sucks :nope:

I too love this group! Very helpful and reassuring!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, just a quickie before I dash off to bed! 

*Skeet*: Hope it works out on the formula. :flower:

*MrsC*: Congrats on Hayden's 2 months! Hope she feels better from her jabs soon :flower: I'm defo not looking forward to that part! Sounds like she took them really well though with nursing :) 

Sophie thankfully isn't that congested but she sounds a bit snuffly but then again, she always has been. In the hospital she was making a snoring noise and the nurse said it wasn't right and panicked us but after some checks of her HB they said she was fine. She still does it now and then but to be honest, I think it's just her, she seems to be a mouth breather sometimes (like me :dohh:). My nose works, I just prefer to breath through my mouth, guess I passed it on! :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *Kte*! H has been snorting since birth as well! At the hospital they said its normal with newborns and that it's worse for her as her nose was smooshed when she came out. But it never went away and now just got tons worse. The doc said that her lungs were fine though and she seemed fine. So I guess it sounds worse than it is!

I forgot to say that Hayden is now 10lbs 7oz!!! Up another pound from last week :wacko: At this rate she'll double her birth weight (6lbs 3oz) by 2.5 months!!! I thought they were meant to do that at 5 months???? :shrug: they say you can't over feed a breastfed baby but I'm starting to have my doubts!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

My lil bean is feeling awful and it's breaking my heart :( she's mostly sleeping but she screams out each time she stirs :( and it's her real cry not the fussy wail she usually uses...this sucks :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies.. So far he's had 2 good naps today which is not normal for him.. I've started putting him in my bed for his day naps.. 

How often do you ladies feed on formula? 

Ms chez- try a cold mist humidifier and putting the mattress on a bit if an incline. Carson was born with a squished nose and was congested and he still seems to get congested easily and this has helped him


----------



## MrsChezek

Skeet - we've been doing both of those and it has been helping tons indeed! But she's feeling awful from the vaccines she got earlier today :nope: She's pretty much been sleeping for the past 10+ hours! She woke up to feed twice and I woke her up for a third feed 2 hours ago as I want to make sure she has energy to create the antibodies and get better fast. I hope she feels better by tomorrow morning as its so sad to see her so unhappy!


----------



## skeet9924

Aww poor thing.. At least she's sleeping it off


----------



## anna1986

MrsChezek said:


> My lil bean is feeling awful and it's breaking my heart :( she's mostly sleeping but she screams out each time she stirs :( and it's her real cry not the fussy wail she usually uses...this sucks :cry:

William was awful for about 24/48hrs after his injections. hopefully she'll be feeling better soon x


----------



## anna1986

Am feeling so depressed with how I look no matter what I do the baby weight is not shifting. I feel so fat and horrible.:cry:
I just want to be able to fit into some pre pregnancy clothes :(


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> My lil bean is feeling awful and it's breaking my heart :( she's mostly sleeping but she screams out each time she stirs :( and it's her real cry not the fussy wail she usually uses...this sucks :cry:
> 
> William was awful for about 24/48hrs after his injections. hopefully she'll be feeling better soon xClick to expand...

Emily was also 24/48 hours after her vaccines. The first 24 hours being the worst but it took about 48 fr her to be back to normal. I hope she's feeling better really soon!


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, sorry H is so poorly :( hope she recovers quickly!

Skeet glad the new milk is working well.

Anna sorry you're feeling down :( would a nice walk in the sunshine help? I always find that fresh air makes me feel much better about myself, especially when it's a nice day. Or maybe a new hair cut or something (if you can find a minute to have it done!!)


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna,:hugs: try to remember that you just had a baby and that you are a beautiful Mother. :hugs: I agree with Rose, try to find a way to treat yourself and maybe that will help.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am still a good 10 lbs over my pre pregnancy weight, and definitely not fitting in pre preg clothes! We just had a baby, as rose said, youve got to be kind to yourself. I agree it is frustrating when none of your clothes fit, but it just takes time. I treated myself to a pedicure yesterday, which really did help!


----------



## rose.

I bet having a pedicure was lovely! I would love one right now, my feet could really do with a bit of tlc!!

What a gorgeous day - I've just been for a walk, and its so warm I had to take my coat off! Very warm for April. Definitely feels like spring :)


----------



## Kte

*Anna*: :hugs: You will get there :hugs: I have up and down days about how I look and feel too but like others have said, be kind, your body is like it is because you have just done something amazing. Even if you can't treat yourself right now, book in a date - my Mum is treating me to some new clothes once I have got back to 'normal'. Which isn't easy - I used to train 7hrs a week and walk at least an hour a day due to my work commute . . . now I just have this comfy chair . . . oops! 

*Skeet*: I have set aside 4 bottles for the day and 4 for the night. However, she can take between 90ml one feed, then the next drain 150ml and ask for more. Just demand feed as you did breast feeding. 

*MrsC*: Hope H feels better soon :flower:

I took Sophie to a Bounce and Rhyme session at the library today - you get to sing songs and do actions and play a few games. It only lasts about 30 mins. Sophie was pretty much awake for the whole thing, only stopping for a 10ml feed in between. There was about 10 people there all together, I think they thought I was mad coming out with a 3 week old - I had to be up and ready for 9 today anyway and the session started at 10.30 otherwise it would prob not happen! I also had some comments on the Mei Tai, I thought I was behind on stuff like this!! Another lady said Sophie was big for her age, I just smiled and said it runs in the family; okay so it does but to me she is still my tiny baby!
 



Attached Files:







Sophie in swing 23.04.13.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6









Mei Tai.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## baby_maybe

Im in a tshirt today, it warm here too :)

Ruben is due his first lot of vaccs next Monday and I'm so not looking forward them :(

Skeet - Ruben typically feeds 3-4 hourly in the daytime and anywhere from 4-6 hourly overnight. I'm hoping he goes longer at night now he seems to be more settled with the milk he's on. I've managed to get him weaned off of the gaviscon and off the comforts milk so far since last week, so his feeds are getting easier not having to muck around with what milk to give him and when!

Anna - please don't beat yourself up about the baby weight, I'm still carrying a fair bit extra although I've not weighed myself for ages (too scared to lol!). I'm down to 2 pairs of leggings and 1 pair of jeans that fit at the moment! Now the weather seems to be improving I'm planning on getting the little man out for a walk when I get the chance, although with running around doing the school runs and feeding Ruben and making sure I eat I'm not sure when I'll actually get chance too!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm with you, Anna. Even though I was cleared for exercise yesterday, honestly I'm pretty confident I can lose the extra baby weight...I don't think I'm ever going to be able to get my belly back. It's just so stretched and loose. I have no idea how to even go about toning it when it's mostly the skin that's an issue :/ I'm probably unnaturally sad that I'll never be able to wear my bikini again and will now have to buy a new bathing suit :(


----------



## sportysgirl

Poppy is 5 weeks today and we went to weigh in clinic. She nows weighs 8lb 13. So pleased she is putting on weight.

Been to a friends today for a coffee then we went for a walk, it was nice to go out. 
Hope everyone is well. :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks for all the tips ladies!! Last night Carson slept 5.5 hours straight!! Hope tonight is good

Anna- please don't be too harsh on yourself.. Out bodies just produced little miracles.. I do know how you feel though.. I miss being pregnant and showing off my belly.. Now everything I pick out I try to hide my belly.. I live in yoga pants right now and t shirts .. As others said enjoy the out doors and try to treat yourself!!


----------



## rose.

Glad you had a great night skeet!

Alfie is really suffering with his congested nose - I can tell its annoying him and he woke twice in the night thrashing around because of it. Does anyone have anything they can recommend? He has now sneezed and sounds a lot clearer but it was horrible during the night :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, sorry Alfie isn't feeling well. Unfortunately I have no device if you, I think I read you are?, are already doing a humidifier, sAline/suction, and elevating his head. You can also take him in the steam during/after a hot shower. I've not found any of this to be very helpful, to be honet, but I know no other tips. 

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## rose.

Thank you! I haven't tried those so I think I will get some saline drops from the chemist this morning - I am going to mother and baby group this morning for the first time and the chemist is right next door! Typically he is fast asleep silently in his bouncer chair - he has obviously sneezed out whatever was bothering him! Hopefully it doesn't come back tonight


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> Thank you! I haven't tried those so I think I will get some saline drops from the chemist this morning - I am going to mother and baby group this morning for the first time and the chemist is right next door! Typically he is fast asleep silently in his bouncer chair - he has obviously sneezed out whatever was bothering him! Hopefully it doesn't come back tonight

how did your night go hun? x


----------



## paula181

Hi all how are you doing?

I know how you feel about the added weight I am proper paranoid about it! I have started calorie counting and walking 2 miles a day if I can and last week I lost 3lb. I have an app called 'My Fitness Pal' and its amazing. Plus my assentive is that me n my OH are planning on getting married in Cyprus next year and I don't want to loom back at photos and feel let down........eek I am super excited :dance: 

My little man is thriving he weighed 10lb 9 on his last weigh in last week he's a right little chunk. I have put him on hungry baby milk as he doesn't seem to settle and he was drinking 5oz and then being sick as his belly was too full :sad1: I really hope he is ok with this.

I am at the doctors today t see if there is anything I can do with the damage to my coccyx that I did when I was in labour. It keeps popping, sticking and an be quite sore! I had a really bad labour and was the icing in the cake :nope:

Here is a pic of my little fella, I love him to bits :kiss::kiss:
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmyB1978

Omg Paula, he's adorable!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg Paula how gorgeous! :cloud9:

I have good news today.. Ethan has put weight on this week!! WOOP :happydance: he is 9lb 15oz and is now halfway between the 9th%ile and 25%ile :wohoo: Im so happy hes put weight back on. Now we just need the sickiness to stop and its all good. 

I'm with you ladies on the weight thing. I was depressed about my weight before i got pregnant.. so now its even worse. I need to get the batteries back in my scales to see what i weigh now but i have a feeling iv gained some of the weight i had lost :S 

hope everyone got a good night sleep last night xxx


----------



## Kte

Adorable pic Paula :flower: Ouch, hope the drs can sort your coccyx :hugs:

Sethsmummy: thats great news on his weight gain, fx for you :flower:

Im hoping to return to training in May after the dr hopefully gives me the al clear, still trying to boost my iron! I have started to make more effort food wise, yeterday was day 1 though. I just need to cut out the choc ans biscuits. although we are making rhubarb crumble later :wacko: Ive found a 20min exercise routine i want to try - just getting 20 mins!

sleep wise i slept in today - well i put sophie back in her bed her 6am feed - she woke at 4, fed until 5, fussed a bit then woke at 6. felt awful! at least we dont have to be anywhere, aim is to be dressed when oh gets home at 3!


----------



## baby_maybe

Skeet - good news about the long sleep :)

Paula - Alfie is adorable :)

Rose - definitely try the saline drops, they seem to be working for Ruben :thumbup:

Sethsmummy - great news that Ethan has gained some weight this week :)

AFM - Ruben has had two night in a row of sleeping 6 hours between feeds so I'm really crossing my fingers that we might have turned a corner there. Also managed to wean him off the gaviscon, so no more trouble with being constipated :happydance: Now all I've got to do is get him off the colief and dentinox and we'll be sorted :haha:


----------



## rose.

Paula, Alfie is so cute!!

Seths mummy, yay for the weight gain that is fab :D

Kte, rhubarb crumble sounds amazing I'm so jealous! 

Baby maybe, glad you've had some good nights.

I went to a mum and baby group this morning, it was good. Nice to chat to some other mums and Alfie loved looking around at the new environment and all the people! Managed to get a quick NIP there too which was good practice. Had a nice walk there and back and now my little man is having a good feed :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh yeah kte, I'm jealous of your crumble, I love crumble but DH is trying to diet now race season is upon us so I'm banned from making nice things. It sucks because I'm still eating like a pregnant woman :rofl:


----------



## paula181

Thanks ladies I think he's a cutie but I am biased haha

Xx


----------



## anna1986

had my little man weighed n at nearly 10 weeks he weighs 11lb4 :)

heres a link to my fb album of William from 2 months

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151550668489106.1073741831.756964105&type=1&l=24d6514e76


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm there with the weight thing to :|. I lost 2 stone before i fell pregnant and not im right back where i started :( I lost half a stone but i gain it again :( lol i shouldnt eat baby milk and i shouldnt be eating the chocolate power either lol im naughty but its the closest thing to chocolate haha.. Oh no baby is waking up brb



She aint settling again lol guess this will be her wake time :)


----------



## rose.

Great Anna :) glad William is gaining well! Alfie is getting weighed again tomorrow yay I love taking him to get weighed!!

Cherry, what chocolate powder?!


----------



## baby_maybe

I had Ruben weighed again today and he's now 12lb12oz!! He doesn't look like he weighs that much but I can certainly feel it when I'm carting him around in his car seat. It's good to know that all the mucking around with his milk hasn't affected him putting on weight though, I do worry about it sometimes!


----------



## Kte

I can't even imagine what Sophie weighs now! She gets weighed again next week.


----------



## rose.

Arghh DH is being a right prat at the moment! He moans about something the minute he gets in (like the pram is in the way, I haven't put the water bowl away), he moans about dinner (another shit dinner), he thinks I don't do anything all day, he has the cheek to call me lazy!! Arghhhh!! He has no bloody idea what it's like looking after a tiny baby and he genuinely thinks he is right. I have put him straight multiple times but he still thinks he is right. It's getting to the point where I have to Leave the room before I smack him one! He is just sooo annoying!! Then he has the cheek to laugh at me and make fun when I get upset or angry.

Both him and a grumpy grisly baby means my evenings are becoming a misery. Why can't he understand that being a mum is harder than being at work?! He thinks I sit around all day doing nothing. He also had the cheek to say this evening, as I was balancing Alfie in one arm feeding and my dinner in the other, 'well it can't be that hard if you can eat at the same time - I can't hang a door while eating a sandwich'

GRRRR!!! 

Sorry. Just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## sethsmummy

Rose i think you need to treat yourself to a day out and let him experience what its like to have to deal with a baby all day by yourself! men can be such gits! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rose.

You're right!! Alfie won't take a bottle anymore though :( once I can get him to take them again I will be giving DH the shock of his life. We will see what he thinks then!


----------



## Kte

:hugs: Rose. Sorry your hubby is being an idiot, they just don't get it at all sometimes! :nope: :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

rose. said:


> You're right!! Alfie won't take a bottle anymore though :( once I can get him to take them again I will be giving DH the shock of his life. We will see what he thinks then!

oh no thats a shame hun. have you tried a MAM bottle? haha im telling everyone about them because i love them so much!


----------



## rose.

No I haven't! He was fine with tommee tippee but just started rejecting them on Sunday. Ill try those ones next :) thank you!


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun.. i LOVE my mam bottles :haha: they have a wider teat so its easier for them to latch onto and they are so soft too. AND you dont need a steralizer for them either.. just pop them in the microwave ;) amazing!


----------



## kraftykoala

OMG Rose, how did you not smack him in the face!!! I honestly don't know where my days go, babies eat up time, if you aren't feeding them you're changing them, rocking them, gingerly trying to put them down so you can pee / wash / eat / rock back and forth in the corner like a mad woman. Hope Alfie takes a bottle soon so you can go out and leave him with DH so he can see just how hard it is!!


----------



## sharnw

Rose I hope little Alfie takes the bottles again soon, so your OH can be a mom for a day and see what it's like ;)


----------



## MrsChezek

Anna - I am just gaining since delivery :nope: I feel pretty bad too and all my muscles have been replaced by jello! I totally feel your pain :cry:

Mrs AJ - a pedicure! *drool* I'd kill for one...and a yoga class and a massage...

Paula - Alfie is super cute! I'm envious of your exercise plan!! I miss working out...but I'm too tired to even think about working out :cry:

Kte - I love your daily goal! :haha: Awesomeness! I guess there are days that I never get out if my PJs so perhaps I should take up that goal too!

Rose - the saline really helped Hayden...it helped me get more stuff out of her nose with the aspirator. And I cannot believe your DH! The nerve!!!!

Baby_maybe - yay for Ruben doing better!!! And for more sleep for you :happydance:


Hayden was much better all day today. She slept well and was in pretty good spirits when awake...until this evening. She had a hard time going down for her early evening nap and then again at bed time. She didn't go down until midnight!!!!! So I'm hoping she won't be waking up until at least 5am...I hope tomorrow she'll return to her usual bedtime routine.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AmyB1978

kraftykoala said:


> rock back and forth in the corner like a mad woman.

 :rofl: love it!


----------



## baby_maybe

krafty - you summed up my days perfectly there :haha: Having a baby is hard work and yes, sometimes you do get to sit down for 5 minutes for something to eat or to check your emails (normally fb or bnb for me!), but ususally it is just that, 5 minutes and then the baby needs something else!

sharn - I love your avatar, Kaylee is so gorgeous :)

Mrs C - sorry you're not getting much sleep, hope Hayden gets back to her normal routine soon :hugs:

AFM - Ruben went 6 hours again last night, so I think he's beginning to get himself into a night time routine :happydance: He's still fairly congested, so I'm still going at him with the saline and the aspirator in the hope that it clears it soon!


----------



## Kte

kraftykoala said:


> babies eat up time, if you aren't feeding them you're changing them, rocking them, gingerly trying to put them down so you can pee / wash / eat / rock back and forth in the corner like a mad woman.

:haha: It's so true! I sent OH a text yesterday saying 'scream', he asked which one (as in which DD) and I just said, no - me! 

MrsC: Glad Hayden had a better day, shame about the night. Hopefully she sorts her pattern out again, maybe it was just from so much rest after her jabs :sleep: :flower:

babymaybe: What awesome sleep!! :thumbup:

AFM: Does anyone else's LO tummy growl when they eat? Pretty much every time I feed Sophie you can hear the food hit her tummy. Its like she's been starved and its the first thing to go in, makes a huge noise. She feeds every 2hrs in the day still and she has plenty of wet and dirty nappies (although today was greener than normal). She's on hungry baby formula now too. :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

kte ethan is the same hun. sounds like his tum is growling. And his poo has also gone green... it kinda goes from hard to runny just now either one or the other. x


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben's tummy growls too! I always feel like I've been starving him even though I obviously feed him when he's hungry and don't leave him!


----------



## Kte

Thanks! :flower: I never leave her either but yep, that's how it was sounding! They must just process it so quickly!


----------



## rose.

Yeah Alfie's tummy growls too! I think it's his digestion getting a kick start as he often also poos while being fed.

Koala, LOL that is so funny and true!! 

Mrs c, it's so typical that good days usually end in unsettled evenings! Alfie has started being a bit cheeky in the morning after his 5am feed (which he decided today would be at 4am!). He doesn't fall asleep after his feed but instead is wide awake! I've had to start putting him down in his basket and rocking him and singing for 15 mins or so, eventually he falls asleep. So frustrating when it's 5am and all you want to do is go to sleep! At least he went down in the end though.

I am wondering if Alfie needs an earlier bedtime - he gets very fussy around 8 and keeps falling asleep about 8.45 before his bath! Last night he moved both his feeds back an hour too. I think I am going to start bathing him at 8-830 instead of 9-930 and then feed him, then if he falls asleep I don't have to wake him to bath. It's hard to know what time to put them down, especially as he likes to be on/off boob all evening! I suppose its a bit of trial and error.

OH has promised not to be such an idiot again, and he says he will be the perfect husband for a week! Ha can't see that happening. He is planning a trip to Scotland at the end of may as a family, a good practice for our holiday to Portugal at the end of June. I didn't want to go at first but now Alfie is feeding better and I'm getting used to going out and about with him I am quite excited! It will be good to practice packing everything too before we go abroad.

Alfie is now 10lb 5oz!! :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Nice weight gain Rose! :happydance: I was thinking of moving Hayden's bed time up by an hour or two myself last week so she'd go down by 8pm but then the jabs happened and now she shifted her bedtime by 2 hours in the wrong direction!!!! 11:30pm/midnight is definitely not working well tho! She sleeps in 3-4 hour increments which isn't bad but I want the 5-6 hour stretch back! We're taking a practice trip to Texas in 3 weeks in preparation for our summer trip to Europe too! Hope yours goes well :hugs:

Kte - H's tummy growls as well...sometimes I think it's mine! :haha: Hard to tell as we're tummy to tummy when I BF :flower:


----------



## rose.

Thank you! Shame about the shift in bedtimes. Maybe she will go back to normal once she's fully recovered? Alfie was a bit odd for a while after he was ill. Hope your trip goes well too! I think practice runs are a good idea. Where abouts in Europe are you going?


----------



## MrsChezek

I hope she changes back too! Hopefully starting tonight...it all goes awry if she doesn't nap between 3 and 6pm...cause then she naps late and then wakes up when she should be going down for the night and it's a ripple effect! So even if I have to drive in circles this evening, she will nap in that time frame today!!!! :haha:

Not sure yet where...we might meet DH's family in Florence for a bit and go see my family in Poland too. I'd kind of like to go to the south of France personally! Wouldn't mind visiting my cousin in London either...


----------



## MrsChezek

Oops, double post! [delete]


----------



## rose.

That sounds nice! Might be a multi-stop trip then! I am just looking at hotels now for our weekend away, getting excited :) I love picking out places and imagining us there! Although now we have another consideration - they must be child friendly!!


----------



## Kte

Wow your both brave with that kind of travelling! I'm having to stay over at a Premier Inn this weekend and I'm panicking! It's my aunts surprise party but OH is away so my parents said they can take me and booked the room. I'm going to be squished in the back of a Ford Fiesta between them both (big car seats!) and also thinking about moses baskets and stands and bottles . . . oh my! :wacko: It does get easier when they are older.

Her bowls kick in at 11pm, I normally do one last nappy change before her final feed but guaranteed she does a poo just after I have done it, I must wake her bowls up a bit :haha: :dohh: She then pretty much trumps whilst I'm trying to go to sleep after I pop her back in her bed, she grunts and groans as well so I can't sleep. I'm half chuckling, half worrying it's not just wind!


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - well I think u win the bravery badge going away for one night with TWO and without your OH!!!!

Hayden has been feeding every 40 minutes since 6:40am!!! That's 4 feeds now in 2.5 hours!!!! :cry: We have to stop this madness...I'm not sure I can continue feeding on demand like this...might have to start a schedule so she will eat once fed rather than mess around! :growlmad:


----------



## Kte

It's not too bad, my Sister and my nephews are in the same hotel as well as my parents so I have back up support! Chloe is pretty easy going with these things - we normally stay in our camper van so a hotel room for her will be a palace! I'm just more stressed about all the bits and bobs I'll need!

Wow, every 40 mins! Is Hayden going through another growth spurt?


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsC wow thats a lot of feeding :hugs::hugs: 

I feel like a bit of a failure reading all these posts about babies going to bed at a certain time.. I am still to paranoid to even consider putting Ethan into his crib before i actually goto bed. Until i goto bed he sleeps in his bouncy chair then i take him through when i go through. 
I don't like him being in a room where i cant see him... i was the same with DS1 too. I think im weird :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont think men get just how tough it is being a mum. 

I went to the sick kids today ryan walks to fast for me im tiny he's lacky :(. so i had sore tummy whilest trying to keep up with him 

Paige hips are still not in place so she's now in a harness for the next few weeks :( she not happt bunny as she likes kicking her legs out :( its hard to change her bum and put clothes on. gutted to as i just bought her new newborn leggings she wont be able to wear now due to this harness need bigger clothes :( so they are big enough to fit xx


----------



## baby_bray

MrsC- I was exclusively on-demand feeding as of a few days ago, but Abby's schedule was still a little erratic and she would have her longest stretch of sleep smack dab in the middle of the day. I couldn't take it anymore. 
So I've been waking her during the day to feed her and playing with her after she eats. I haven't been letting her sleep more than 2.5/3 hours. The first day & night were kind of rough, but last night she slept for 5 hours straight! And she actually seems quite a bit calmer during the day. It's more like I'm offering her food earlier than usual and keeping her satiated and happy! 
I had a pretty anti-schedule mentality before this, but I go back to work on Tuesday and there's no way I could make it with so little sleep at night. I don't feel like it's too structured or anything and it's really helped make things more manageable!


----------



## rose.

Kte, you are definitely the bravest!!

Mrs c, big :hugs: I know what it's like, alfie is like it every evening! I can't imagine him being like that all day though, you must be fed up! Hope it passes soon.

Seths mummy don't feel like a failure - I never leave Alfie alone either!! If he falls asleep before I go to bed I hold him on me until I'm ready to go upstairs. I don't like the thought of him being alone in case he is sick and chokes and I don't hear him - he's still so tiny.

Cherry, hope Paige's hips are sorted soon and the harness doesn't bother her too much. I am sure it won't be long before they are corrected, much better to get things sorted while they're tiny and won't remember it.

Bray, glad your schedule is working. Hope the return to work goes smoothly!


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks rose. I hope she wont be to bother about it to lol xx


----------



## MrsChezek

She was doing so well last week up until the shots that it makes me angry at the whole jabs process. I feel like she was traumatized and just still recovering. I'm not sure if 2 month olds are clever enough but I feel like she has learned that if she cries for milk (makes neh sound), I will feed her right away and that means cuddle time with me. Otherwise, she gets put down in swing or carseat or is worn in a carrier - so she cries for food more now to be held! Am I just over thinking it?

DH got mad at her this morning crying for food all the time and took her downstairs and wore her for a bit, where she fell asleep for about 15 min and then started crying again. I was going to take her but he said he wanted to work with her a bit so he tried to put her down in the swing each time she cried and would pick her back up after 5 min and hold her if she stayed soothed. If she started crying, he'd put her back down. He did this for like 30 min and she got SO worked up that she was crazy wailing. So I finally stepped in and took her. It's been 45 minutes and even though she's been asleep on me for 30+ minutes now, she's still sniffling in her sleep!! And she's hanging onto me for dear life! Every time she startles she grips me harder. Poor thing!!! Made me cry to see her so upset...but she's his daughter too so I have to let him try his parenting ways too.

I'm exhausted. Only slept 4.5 hours in spurts...she didn't sleep enough either which is why she's so needy this morning. Plus I bet she's still not 100% from the jabs...

Sorry for the long post but I needed to think out loud *sigh* Rough day today so far!


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs C sorry your having a hard day, hope it improves and Hayden settles.

Poppy has been restless all day too. Every time I put her down she is restless then cries. Have tried lots of things even a pram walk did not make her sleepy. Luckily OH is on half day today so has been helping. She is now asleep on his chest. Hate seeing her upset and not knowing what she wants.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sethsmummy - I don't put Ruben to sleep in a different room from me yet either. He sleeps in a carrycot downstairs until I'm ready to take him up to my room and put him in the crib :)


----------



## skeet9924

Oh rose I'd smack him!! Oh got a taste of it the other day and I was only gone for 2 hours and Carson was miserable the whole time.. He said it was exhausting and frustrating and would never doubt my frustrations again!!


----------



## skeet9924

Ms c- I'm so sorry you had a rough day.. Up until the last few days Carson was like that every day.. I can empathize with your frustration.. My oh used to get really annoyed with Carson too..at this stage the babies are starting to learn what gets your attention weather it be a cry a coo etc.. She could also be having a growth spurt.. Which means she will eat a lot more. I hope she sleeps better for you tonight


----------



## baby_bray

sethsmummy- don't worry too much, Abby doesn't sleep in another room or crib either...I'm like you, I've extremely paranoid about her being too far away yet...she has *JUST* started sleeping better and it's in her swing 

cherrybump- I hope Paige's hips resolve quickly. One of my good friend's daughter had to wear the harness. Keep your head up! My friend said it really made her appreciate the little things once she didn't have to wear it anymore. She was so excited to put her in jeans, lol!


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks ladies :hug:

She finally fell asleep in the Moby and got a solid 2 hours of sleep, after which she was much better tempered. She took a second nap just on my chest for an hour and was quite pleasant the rest of the afternoon! She even smiled and laughed in response to my being goofy or smiling/laughing at her. That was the first time she did it more than once! We just got random laughs or smiles in the past :happydance: 

We're currently trying to put her down for the night earlier than usual. Slowly shifting her schedule so she goes down between 7:30 and 8pm rather than 9:30/10. Fingers crossed!

*Seths* - we didn't put Hayden in her night time area until we moved her into the landing at the top of our great room stairs. It's the outside of our master closet as she was restless in our room. So she's about 20 feet from us at all times!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

baby_bray said:


> MrsC- I was exclusively on-demand feeding as of a few days ago, but Abby's schedule was still a little erratic and she would have her longest stretch of sleep smack dab in the middle of the day. I couldn't take it anymore.
> So I've been waking her during the day to feed her and playing with her after she eats. I haven't been letting her sleep more than 2.5/3 hours. The first day & night were kind of rough, but last night she slept for 5 hours straight! And she actually seems quite a bit calmer during the day. It's more like I'm offering her food earlier than usual and keeping her satiated and happy!
> I had a pretty anti-schedule mentality before this, but I go back to work on Tuesday and there's no way I could make it with so little sleep at night. I don't feel like it's too structured or anything and it's really helped make things more manageable!

So my problem is a bit opposite of yours as she never sleeps longer than2 hours during the day and she wants to feed every 1.5 to 2 hours normally. In the morning and evening she cluster feeds every hour, about 3 feeds each time before going down for the night and after getting up for the day. She used to sleep through the night before the jabs. But now she wants to feed much more often and I don't know how to get her to stop and feed longer so she's satiated longer!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Seth- Carson is in a bassinet in our room still.. Until he starts sleeping better at night and resettling better after his night feeds he will be in our room. I still bring him to bed with me the odd time when he's having bad sleeps.. He also naps on our bed .. He's not good at settling in the living room unless he's being held so I've started taking him up to our bedroom when I see signs of tiredness.. Usually I sleep with him for the first nap.


----------



## Kte

*Sethsmummy*: Sophie comes to bed with me too - I have her downstairs in her bed (moses basket) and then transport it all up when I go to bed which is just before her last feed. I couldn't leave her alone at this stage either :flower:

Be back to catch up - Inlaws are here!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

With my first, I was planning (hoping) to have him in the bassinet until he was sleeping through -ha! he didnt sttn for the first time until 10 months, and has still never sttn more than 2 nights in a row. We moved him to his own room at 6 months anyway. hopefully we have better luck this time :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies il be popping in and way for abit. Paige aint taking to this harness to well hope she has a good night tonight. I thought i'd post you ladies little pik of her in it. I cant image it be comfortable at all xx
 



Attached Files:







Paige in harness.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kte

*Cherry*: Hope Paige doesn't have to be in the braces for too long. She seems quite chilled out in the picture bless her considering, they don't look so comfy! :hugs: :flower: 

:shy: I'm not brave, more insane I feel! Not even packed yet :dohh: I'm hoping to be in bed soon - just need Sophie to settle, she is seemingly taking forever to take a bottle, she sips here and there and is wanting some bottles back to back again, I even woke her for one as she slept for so long I knew it wasn't good for her - she had started moving her mouth like she was eating in her sleep! 

*MrsC*: I get you have to let your OH do things as well, but sometimes Mummy really does know best. Even though we worry and doubt ourselves sometimes! :hugs: It could be a growth spurt or she is getting ready for one so trying to up your supply? Sometimes you just need to sit and cuddle them, as frustrating as it can feel sometimes - practice for the separation anxiety stage! :dohh::flower: Excellent on her smiles!! :happydance:

I might be on tomorrow morning but if not . . . see you in a few days!! :wacko: :help:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Aww, poor Paige, that doest look fun.


----------



## rose.

Poor Paige :( although she doesn't look too bothered!! Looks like she will need lots of cuddles.

Kte enjoy your trip! Hope it goes well and you don't forget anything!

I had a great day yesterday. Costa coffee with an old friend from school who has a baby a couple of weeks older than Alfie, then took Alfie to see my mum and dad which he loved - he doesn't often get a chance to see his grandad!! Then I had a couple of friends over for a takeaway in the evening. Alfie was very good despite a 10 minute crying session in the evening which I am sure is down to tiredness as he didn't want to eat, sleep, be changed or anything. My husband managed to calm him enogh for me to give him a feed and then we gave him a bath and another feed, he went to sleep around 10 on me, I put him in his crib at 11.15 without disturbing him and he slept until 2.45 which is the longest he's done in ages :woohoo:


----------



## rose.

10 until 6.30 with only one feed in between wahoo :) he is very wriggly and windy now but after a night like that I'm not complaining :) we're now having a lovely cuddle in bed. If he falls asleep I will be putting him in his crib and having some extra sleep! But I doubt that will happen. It's nice to have cuddles with a partially sleepy baby anyway!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Cherry - Poor Paige! Hope what they say is true and she won't remember any of it :hugs:

Kte - have a safe and fun trip! Hopefully it is just prep for (yet another) growth spurt! :winkwink:

Rose - yay! :yipee:

We're trying something a bit different tonight. Put her down at 8 and woke her when we were ready for bed at 10:45. Fed her and she slept until 3 again. Hopefully she'll go down for another 3 hours...FX!


----------



## anna1986

William in his little bro outfit that his sister choose him :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Cherry _ Bless Paige hope she doesn't have them on for too long.

Kte - have a great time away hope all goes well.

Rose - what a lovely night you have had, lots of sleep! Horray!

Anna, lovely outfit!


----------



## rose.

Aw Anna that's a gorgeous outfit!

Mrs c how did it go?

Alfie went back down until just now :) yay!


----------



## MrsChezek

Epic fail :cry: She had a giant poop after we put her back down after the 3am feed. Once changed, she was wide awake and DH could not get her down so I fed her a second time. After which, she had all sorts of gas issues and yet another poo. Then she started crying again and would not soothe! When i took her from DH who was at his wits end she started rooting. So I fed her a third time and she finally fell asleep at 5am!!!! She's now up again for another feed. :cry: Seems that quantity of milk is irrelevant to when she wakes up next as she had 3 feeds and got up 2.5 hours later anyway! I'm not sure we'll ever figure out this lil monkey :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies, i just took the picture as fast as i could lol she gets fussy alot lucky the moment she was just changed lol xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well.

Elizabeth is 8 weeks old today. We got her weighed on Tues and she is 10lb 6oz.

I returned to Weight Watchers just over a week ago as I put on a fair amount of weight during my pregnancy. I managed a visit to the gym a week ago but haven't managed to go again! My week is made up of different baby groups or going for walks. Love being out walking.

I picked up a hat this week for the summer. Bit big at the moment though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsChezek

Such a cutie Lou!!! :flower: My weeks are pretty much the same! Different mommy groups each day. I can't get to the gym either :nope: Can't wait til she's a bit older so I can leave her at the daycare they have at the gym!

Is anyone else's LO drooling already? I'm worried H is going to be teething early! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

With Connor he stated hand chewing and drooling at two months and I was convinced he'd be an early teether - but then he didnt get his first tooth until after 7 months!


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh thank goodness!! That's such a relief to hear Mrs AJ :happydance: She's doing both since about 7 weeks old...


----------



## rose.

Yeah Alfie drools too its gross! I think it's because he is always chewing!! And also it seems to have been worse while he's had a bit of a cold - he is definitely drooling less now its gone away.

Lou, gorgeous picture - I love Elizabeth's hat!!

Mrs C sorry you had another rough night. Hope it works better tonight and you get a bit more sleep :hugs:

We had our friends over tonight for dinner. My friend is a hairdresser so she cut OHs hair and then was planning on cutting and highlighting mine. She got as far as doing the highlights and Alfie was inconsolable, bless him. He was tired and irritable anyway and not being able to suckle made it so much worse - by the time I got to him he was crying so much he didn't want to suck anymore! Eventually with a bit of singing and cuddling he did take a few sucks to calm him down and then we bathed him. I had to quickly wash the colour out and then run back down to feed him! I had to abandon the cut as I thought it might mess up his evening routine completely! So not quite the relaxing pampering I had in mind but at least my roots are sorted now!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

I'm so jealous rose!!! I have awful roots and on top of that many gray patches :nope: I wish there was an in home hair service that I could book!!! As the time to drive to a salon, get my hair done and drive back would be just too long. I might approach DH about it some time...maybe if my mom can come help him as it would have to be during the day when he needs to get work done. Cannot wait! That and a pedi...my nails are awful! :cry:

So Hayden seems to be smiling and laughing in response to my making faces or chatting to her in an animated voice pretty reliably now :happydance: It's awesome when she's in a good mood and I can get a bunch of smiles and laughs out of her! :yipee: Definitely puts me in a better mood even if she had been awful just prior.


----------



## Kte

*Lou*: Cute hat! Sounds like your busy but having fun :flower:

*MrsC*: Oh dear, she is being a madam for you :hugs: :flower: Chloe was an early teether, was around 3 months though and people didn't believe me then - until they could see the tooth! 

*Rose*: Oops! Shame about the hair but at least some of it was done! :thumbup:

AFM: Hotel stay / family party was great. It defo helped having my Mum and my Sister there and Chloe had all her cousins to play with - I'm practically redundant when they are there as she is so busy playing! :haha: I managed to take 4 bags and one of them was Chloe's back pack, so not bad going! Thankfully nothing forgotten, the main close call was Sophie decided to clear out her bowls at every opportunity, I was down to 1 nappy and I took more than enough, or so I thought! I had one of the best night sleeps I have had in a while too, Sophie fed at around 10 and I was actually physically in bed for 11 and had my head on the pillow!! She didn't wake until about 3am then she woke at 5.55! Which was amazing! I have taken her off the infacol as well as she was less fussy and squeeky like she normally is so settled quicker as her night feeds have been taking 1hr 30 - 2hrs all in all. Still, feel tired again now, still got some catching up to do I guess :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

That's great *Kte*! Glad you had a great trip :happydance: It does help to have support - I wish I could have a couple people with me at all times...would certainly make peeing easier :haha:


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, i am very lucky to have such a handy friend!! I also need my nails done they look awful. Mind you I'm trying to keep them short as when they are long I have to be very careful not to scratch Alfie!

Kte glad you had a good weekend :) it's amazing how many nappies you can get through! Alfie still does about 10 wet/dirty nappies a day. 

My SIL just brought round 3 of her slings she used with her babies, including a moby and a ring sling! I am so excited to try them out!! Hope Alfie loves them, and I hope I can get used to feeding in them as it would be so much easier having my hands free. We had a lovely day with her and the kids - Alfie has been so good, having lots of naps and good easy feeds - even in the cradle position! Feelin very positive today :)


----------



## heaveneats

hi girls,

i've still been majorly struggling with BF, emma seems to eat fine for about 10 minutes then gets fussy at breast and pulls of and cries even when breast still has milk.... then i switch to other side and same thing 10 minutes in and she gets fussy :( i dot know if shes even getting a full tummy. I also have been the odd few nights giving her soy based formula, i feel so bad about it like i've failed bf'ing but i only doe one bottle and its not even every night, but OH and other family make it seem like i'm poisoning her. Oh's mom is the only one who has been great at supporting me with it


----------



## rose.

Don't feel bad heaven you've given her a great start! and plenty of women give a formula feed at night, there is nothing wrong with it! I know how hard it is and how sometimes you just want to give up - I had a day a few weeks ago where I gave Alfie half formula half expressed bottles because it was just so stressful! Not sure if its the same but Alfie does fuss a lot in the evenings on the breast - on of on off. And he rarely feeds for longer than about 10 minutes at night on one side, and wil often refuse the second breast after that. In the day his feeds are a bit longer but still a lot shorter than they used to be. And he's gaining weight fine! :)


----------



## rose.

Is she doing plenty of wet and dirty nappies and gaining weight? And does she seem happy after feeds either asleep or awake but content? And does she go a while between feeds? If so I am sure she's getting a full tummy :)


----------



## heaveneats

rose. said:


> Is she doing plenty of wet and dirty nappies and gaining weight? And does she seem happy after feeds either asleep or awake but content? And does she go a while between feeds? If so I am sure she's getting a full tummy :)


she is definitely wetting diapers, i change her every few hours and her diaper is always wet, especially the morning change her diaper is soaked. She was in 50th percentile for weight when she went to doctor last time, and she didint seem concerned. sometimes she goes a while between feeds but other times she eats an hour to half an hour at a time. Thank you for your kind words!:)


----------



## rose.

Well I am sure you are doing a perfect job, sounds like she is getting everything she needs :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yep heaven, everything youve described sounds perfectly normal to me, you are doing a great job, keep it up!


----------



## MrsChezek

Me too heaven! Sounds like you're both on track :hugs: Have u tried burping her when she starts to fuss? Maybe she gets some gas bubbles in her tummy and that's why she fusses :shrug: But Hayden usually feeds for 10-15 at a time these days too so I think the length of feed is normal. Keep up the good work!!!

*EDIT: I should also mention that H fusses during her feeds because she's congested and often struggling to breathe. I never connected the two at first so I thought I'd mention it :flower:


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, hope your all okay :flower:

Well I certainly jinxed my good nights sleep! Sophie woke at 3.00 and fed, saw OH get up for work at 3.30 - she went down just after 4am. Then she woke at 5am, she only took about 30ml but was acting like she wanted more, must be her nose making it hard for her. I ended up with her next to me in bed, on top of the covers as she seemed to settle better there. I'm going to pop her in a grow bag tonight see if that helps. Now she is getting bigger I don't think swaddling is working as well and I worry part way through the night she gets cold. The HV came today and said about saline solution before a feed and something like olbas oil in the room - but on the windowsil away from her. Might not do that though because those things are usually plant based and set my allergies off a treat :dohh: She also said to raise her bed a little. I don't why she is fine in the daytime though.

We had her weighed and Sophie is now 10lbs 1oz! Not bad for 4 weeks! She is just above the 75th centile now rather than sitting on it. 

Eating is taking her a while at the moment, over 30 mins and she sips here and there, so I have been told to up her teat size. That's fine as we have spare from Chloe's so I will use some of those to see if it works before buying some newer ones. I have only just got Sophie down since we have been up this morning. Feeding or crying pretty much - so much so I kept Chloe at home, I called nursery and they understood. It's only 5 mins away but getting them both out today was / is near on impossible. The HV said she would do my mental health assessment next week since I'm having a bad day otherwise it would score high! It was so embaressing, I was shouting at a cat to get down off the chair (loudly) as they been driving me mad this morning too - then I looked up and the HV was at the door :dohh:


----------



## heaveneats

MrsChezek said:


> Me too heaven! Sounds like you're both on track :hugs: Have u tried burping her when she starts to fuss? Maybe she gets some gas bubbles in her tummy and that's why she fusses :shrug: But Hayden usually feeds for 10-15 at a time these days too so I think the length of feed is normal. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> *EDIT: I should also mention that H fusses during her feeds because she's congested and often struggling to breathe. I never connected the two at first so I thought I'd mention it :flower:

thak you! i noticed she does snorts a bit when shes fussy and often breathes heavily, shes had it since day 1, i guess i'll have to ask her doctor at the next appointment, she definitely does seem congested though, i just never thought it was an issue since she's had it since she was born


----------



## Kte

We tried one size 3 teat - quicker eating and now she hates size 1 :dohh: Also, infacol is needed again :nope: The second feed with new teat went better than the first so hopefully infacol wont always be needed. I hate that she is windy again but she has done nothing but sip-eat all day and scream the rest, so it's the lesser of the two evils right now.


----------



## MrsChezek

heaveneats said:


> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Me too heaven! Sounds like you're both on track :hugs: Have u tried burping her when she starts to fuss? Maybe she gets some gas bubbles in her tummy and that's why she fusses :shrug: But Hayden usually feeds for 10-15 at a time these days too so I think the length of feed is normal. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> *EDIT: I should also mention that H fusses during her feeds because she's congested and often struggling to breathe. I never connected the two at first so I thought I'd mention it :flower:
> 
> thak you! i noticed she does snorts a bit when shes fussy and often breathes heavily, shes had it since day 1, i guess i'll have to ask her doctor at the next appointment, she definitely does seem congested though, i just never thought it was an issue since she's had it since she was bornClick to expand...

That's exactly why I never connected the two! She had been congested from day one but I guess she got more congested with a mild cold :shrug: I find saline drops before a feed to be helpful and if she is really struggling, I'll pull her off and use an aspirator to clear out as much as I can and then put her back on. She doesn't love this process but it is effective!!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte said:


> We tried one size 3 teat - quicker eating and now she hates size 1 :dohh: Also, infacol is needed again :nope: The second feed with new teat went better than the first so hopefully infacol wont always be needed. I hate that she is windy again but she has done nothing but sip-eat all day and scream the rest, so it's the lesser of the two evils right now.

It's kind of a dumb question but are there size 2 teats? Would that be a happy middle? :shrug: Hope the windiness dies down for Sophie :flower:


----------



## rose.

Arghh having a difficult evening, he didn't want a nap so was ratty and on /off boob all evening until he fell asleep at about 9.30. As soon as I put him in his crib at 10 he woke and thrashed around. Now he is feeding AGAIN. I am exhausted as he had me up at the crack of dawn. As he is tired he won't latch well so he just keeps tugging away and clicking and it's driving me mad!

I hate myself for feeling like this as its not his fault he's just a baby.

He just won't go to sleep and I don't know what to do!! Arggh


----------



## Kte

*Rose*: Just sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs: 

*MrsC*: It's not daft! Yeah, there are size 2 but we only ever had 1 and 3! (Chloe never used size 2 - I never realised with her there were different sizes so I bypassed a size by mistake!) It was just a 1one off experiment to see if she fed better but I then fed her the next feed with a size 1 and she really screamed and screamed because after what seemed like an age she had only taken 10ml :dohh: I'm off to the shop tomorrow to get some so I'm going to see how she gets on tonight to see if she is fine with the size 3 or if I should get size 2.

My OH genuinely asked, 'what do you do with nipples then, do they change sizes?' I seriously worry about him sometimes!!


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsChezek said:
> 
> 
> Me too heaven! Sounds like you're both on track :hugs: Have u tried burping her when she starts to fuss? Maybe she gets some gas bubbles in her tummy and that's why she fusses :shrug: But Hayden usually feeds for 10-15 at a time these days too so I think the length of feed is normal. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> *EDIT: I should also mention that H fusses during her feeds because she's congested and often struggling to breathe. I never connected the two at first so I thought I'd mention it :flower:
> 
> thak you! i noticed she does snorts a bit when shes fussy and often breathes heavily, shes had it since day 1, i guess i'll have to ask her doctor at the next appointment, she definitely does seem congested though, i just never thought it was an issue since she's had it since she was bornClick to expand...
> 
> That's exactly why I never connected the two! She had been congested from day one but I guess she got more congested with a mild cold :shrug: I find saline drops before a feed to be helpful and if she is really struggling, I'll pull her off and use an aspirator to clear out as much as I can and then put her back on. She doesn't love this process but it is effective!!!!Click to expand...

Kaylee fusses sometimes while feeding too! She cries, kicks, squirms, breathes heavily, but still tries to drink! Lol.
Now I just take her off and burp her, wait for a minute or so until she settles , then I put her back on the boob again


----------



## anna1986

Kte - id get size 2 teats. William was doing exactly what u described put him on size 2 teats n hes drinking fine. Only saying size 2 as the faster the milk comes out the more air they gulp n then they end up uncomfortable with wind obviously if u think shes doing fine with number 3 then stick with them.


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte. In the end hubby had to try and get him to sleep! I think it was wind but he wasn't bringing it up even though I had been trying to help him for ages. He didn't want to lay on hubby, he didn't want to be up on his shoulder - he has not been like that at bed time for ages. Eventually he managed to get him to sleep lying on the bed and then transfer him to his basket. He's just had his first night feed and is a little bit restless and noisy in his crib but hopefully he will go to sleep soon. Definitely struggling with wind tonight - I think we will be in for a big explosive nappy this morning!


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Just popping in quickly to say hi!! I have my hands full at the moment.. Carson is suffering from his first cold :( all he wants to do is be cuddled .. It's so hard seeing him struggle with his colic and his cold. We had our first chiropractor appt today for his colic .. Fingers crossed it works

I haven't been to they gym yet either.. I just spend a lot of time walking!! I'd also love to get my hair done!! It got so long and thick during pregnancy and the thickness never left... I just need to trim it up and make it look health again.. Ohh and cover all of these Greta that popped up during my pregnancy!! 

Ms chez- I hope things get easier for you.. Carson has good nights and bad.. I was reading that the crying peaks between 6-8 weeks then lessens..


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - so did size 3 workout or did you have to invest in size 2?

Rose - did u ever get that huge nappy? Hayden had 3 sm to med poops yesterday AM and she just kept farting!! I felt like I just had to keep undressing her all morning! :wacko:

skeet - h is 9 and a half weeks and the crying has definitely lessened! So they are right :happydance: but it never goes away! She goes from happy and smiling and just chilling to crying cause she's tired or hungry. Wish she would just fuss rather than fall apart!!!


Yesterday was strange...she woke up early but then went down for a 2 hour nap after being awake for 3 hours. She then went down for another nap two hours later and slept 2.5 hours! At this point it was close to 6pm so she started cluster feeding and went down for the night at 9pm. She slept for six hours!!! It's ljr she caught the African sleeping sickness!!! I'm not complaining but it's so unlike her so I'm waiting for her to go nuts :haha: we'll see how the next 24 hours goes...


----------



## rose.

Mrs c glad Hayden slept for so long that must have been amazing!! Alfie did have a poo but no more than usual. He seems happier now though :) I think he gets annoyed if he keeps it in for too long.

Skeet good luck with the chiro hope it helps! And I hope Carson gets over his cold soon, they get so frustrated don't they! I hated it wen Alfie had a cold he was so grissly and wouldn't feed or sleep well.

I definitely think crying does peak between 6-8 weeks - Alfie is 6 weeks now and he never used to cry at all, we would go whole days without a cry, now if he doesn't get what he wants it doesn't take long before he starts wailing! We have also had a couple of spells of really loud crying - normally when we take him out the bath. I hate that cry its so loud with real tears :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - that cry ruled my life for the first 7-8 weeks of Hayden's life! She was always crying so hard with tons of tears being shed. It's awful do I sympathize with you especially if it just started and you're not used to it :hugs: For us, it just became a sight and sound of everyday life :cry: and you sort of become somewhat immune over time...but just somewhat :wacko:


It's grown very quiet on here! Just the same few faces popping by and chatting! Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## anna1986

it is getting quiet in her mrsC think a lot of people r reading still though. I always read but rarely get time to reply/respond.

AFM - well all fairly settled here at the moment William is doing great hes smiling n giggling. hes cooing a lot too which is mega cute. plus my child never sleeps! hes always awake during the day. im not use to it. my daughter slept all the time until 3/4 month so this is new too me.
W is still suffering from reflux n constipation but is on medicine for both.
Does anyone elses baby headbutt them all the time William is always headbutting when im cuddling him (hes currently headbutting my shoulder :s).


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to say hi. I've been reading, just not posting lately much. 

Emily is still sik, she's been to the doctor three times, yesterday they had to take blood. Thy are still saying some kind of virus and if her fever isn't down by Thursday they need to see her again and repeat blood work and maybe do a chest X-ray. 

To top it off I am starting to feel crappy and have a horrible sore throat. AND iam to go back to work Saturday for the first nome. ( am working just Saturdays, or now, to bing in a little money.)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies.. I think Carson is also constipated.. After the chiro I was told he'd have a big poo.. He did poo but it was pretty solid for him.. I think the formula is bunging him up. 

Ms c- Carson is the same.. He goes from happy to miserable.. No in between.. Plus he still doesn't like to be in his swing or bouncy chair while awake.. He only likes being laid down on the kitchen table where he can look at the lights and stretch and kick

Anna- Carson head buts all the time.. I'm always afraid he's going to hurt himself.. He head butted my collar bone one day pretty good which got him pretty upset


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey everyone, Poppy is 6 weeks old today. 

Anna Poppy head butts sometimes when I am cuddling her. She has also been crying more.

Amy B I hope you and Emily are feeling better soon.

We have just been for a lovely coastal walk in the sunshine, Poppy was in her carrier and she seemed to like it.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben goes from happy to crying with no in between too. I'm not used to it, the girls weren't like this at all. He had his first lot of vaccs yesterday and was a proper misery all afternoon. Luckily he still slept his usual 6 hours last night though and today seems much happier, although we did have a bit of a moment in tesco's!

Anna - Ruben head butts me all the time, I've read it's a reflux symptom, along with head/face rubbing while they're on you as well.


----------



## Kte

*Skeet*: Hope Carson feels better soon :flower:

*Sportysgirl*: A walk on the coast sounds lovely. What kind of carrier do you have? :flower:

*MrsC*: Did you manage to get any rest with Hayden's unusual sleeping? Your right about it being quite, nice to see a few pop up since, when I came back after the weekend I was shocked there wasn't pages to catch up with! (I've answers your teat question below, was a bit long!) :flower:

*Anna*: No head butting here, well only from my eldest (by accident) and she has a rock hard head! :dohh:

*Rose*: Baby tears are horrid aren't they :hugs: 

*Amy*: Sorry to hear Emily is still ill, I hope it can be sorted soon so she doen't have to keep having bloods :flower: Hope you feel better soon too :flower: All the best for when you go back 1 day a week too :hugs:

*baby_maybe*: Glad everything was okay after his jabs. :flower: 

AFM . . . 

Took Sophie to Bounce and Rhyme again today, I was undecided if I would go after my bad day yesterday but it was good to get out of the house, I really enjoyed it and Sophie half did - she slept the rest this time :haha: I then headed on into town to get the teats. I ended up buying size 3, I figured I could get size 2 later on when OH got home if she was still having problems, some feeds have been better than others but I can't tell if her snuffly nose is part of the problem. I stood in the shop ages trying to decided, I have a VERY indecisive brain when I am tired, even though we had another great nights sleep! She fed like a dream last night, had her last feed at just after 10 and that was it until 2am! She only took 30 mins to feed and be winded and go back in her bed!! :shock: :happydance: That was it again until 5am - then she went onto her 2hr run so was up at 7am which was when we had to be up anyway.

Sophie does the cutest thing when she is on the changing mat. She calls out to Chloe, at first I thought it was a fluke but she has done it several times. It's kind of like a cough or a click she makes, always when looking at her sister. Makes my heart melt!

Right best be off, I'm supposed to be finishing my dissertation - I have set up the table and got ready to start and that's about it. Deadline is 10th May so I really must get on!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Sorry i aint been here for a few days :(

Ive got my self a little fuss pot baby lol Now a month old today and its her daddy birthday to.
Her sleeping pattern is fulling to. She'll nap then wake nap then wake every few mins. The other night she slept from 9.30pm until 4am when i woke up to realize just what time it was lol. She'll fall asleep ok in my arms and as soon as you put her down she's awake again. Today has been ok so far. Not sure if she had an upset belly or something but she gave me one heck of a nappy this morning. thought she's just farted so i took a look and omg it was coming out the sides :(..

And this weather we're having been trying to make the most of it to lol. 

We've got another app tomorrow to get this harness re-adjust so that should be exciting lol..



Head butting thing. Paige does this from time to time with her mouth open sometimes sort of like she's hungry but isnt due for a feed.


I think post of our babies are keeping us just that to busy to post lol. mines sure has been since last week. Things seemed more settled now but its he evenings she plays up. So im hoping today could be different lol Ryan's taking her down to his mums for a little since its his birthday lol. I also got her swing :) i build it myself and im dying to try her out in it but she fell asleep before hand lol 

xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry iv not been posting much ladies but i have been reading. 

Amy i hope Emily gets better soon hun :( not nice to see them ill. 

Anna - Ethan head butts all the time but i have always thought its just due to the neck muscles not being strong enough yet, they can only hold their head up for so long and when ethan gets tired he just bangs his head back down lol either that or he does it if he unbalances himself

I agree with the peak in crying.. Ethan started being inconsolable this last week but has been much better today. He has now become a great sleeper at night going on average from 9-5.. last night he went from 8 till 6. He still sleeps pretty much most of the day too... 8 weeks old today!! Its gone so fast. He's not smiling much yet though and has only giggled to himself once or twice.. we do get the odd coo through the day though like he is trying to have a conversation with us :cloud9: He has his first imms on Friday.. not looking forward to those as DS1 had his last friday (mmr booster/pre-school booster) and he has been feeling awful ever since. 

hope your all ok :D xxxx


----------



## MrsChezek

I didn't mean it as a complaint that it was quiet here! :blush: No need to apologize :nope: I was just worried/thinking about you all - that's all! :hug:

*anna* - Hayden headbutts me all the time! Mostly my shoulder when I'm trying to burp her&#8230;sometimes she makes this sudden swinging to her side motion that gets me in a cheek or my nose when she's up by my shoulder - that hurts!!!

*amyB* - I'm sorry to hear Emily is still ill :nope: I hope you both feel better soon! :hugs:

*skeet* - Hayden doesn't like swings or bouncers or anything unless it has a heartbeat and body heat!!! It's awful :cry: On days she doesn't nap it's the worst! She does like to lie down on her play mat for a bit but no more than 10 minutes at a time&#8230;once or twice a day.

*Kte* - I wish I could nap when she naps during the day! But as I'm usually either wearing her or pushing her in her stroller, it's not possible :nope: But she hasn't been sleeping too badly at night. I just still can't figure out how to cash in on her longest stretch which is right after she goes down&#8230;as I haven't eaten dinner at that point yet so I can't go to bed until at least an hour after I eat!!! I wish I could just sleep the 5 hours she sleeps for! I'm so glad the size 3 teat is working out and Sophie is eating better and sleeping better in response. Woo hoo :yippee:

*sethsmummy* - I'm so jealous of Ethan sleeping 8 till 6!!! That's AMAZING! Maybe I should have him show Hayden how it's done :winkwink:

Well, it's almost 11pm and Hayden has been asleep for 2 hours so I guess I should hit the sac so I can cash in on some Zs before she wakes up in 3-4 hours! We're meeting a bunch of moms for a stroll in the morning&#8230;the weather has been fantastic lately so cashing in on it before it gets too hot. SO glad to see so many of you pop by and hear that everyone is still surviving :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

i jinxed myself telling you all how good a sleeper he is lol. its almost 6am and iv had not a lot of sleep on my very uncomfy sofa. He's congested so has spent most of the night awake and also has a temperature so just had his first taste of calpol... he wasnt too impressed with it!

MrsC I hope Hayden starts to sleep on her own soon hun. I remember how frustrating it is having to hold them all the time... DS1 was terrible for it.. and STILL needs to be cuddled if he has an afternoon nap at 3 years old :dohh: xxx


----------



## Kte

:*sethsMummy*: Hope Seth is feeling better from his imms. Chloe had hers recently and she had a mini freak out, now she hates the Drs. Dread it when she has to come and watch Sophie get jabbed! Think lots of Dr role play needs to be done for a bit! Hope Ethans bad sleep pattern was just a blip! 

*MrsC*: Awww that is a shame :hugs: I was forgetting she likes contact to sleep, baby brain! 


Sophie is 1 month old today ~ where is the time flying?! Wasn't it 2 seconds ago surely we were all in 3rd tri?!! I'm not complaining, it's just funny, you spend all that time waiting then suddenly it flies, feels like forever ago (mins the fact my body is still lumpy and bumpy!)

Right, 'break' over. :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> :*sethsMummy*: Hope Seth is feeling better from his imms. Chloe had hers recently and she had a mini freak out, now she hates the Drs. Dread it when she has to come and watch Sophie get jabbed! Think lots of Dr role play needs to be done for a bit! Hope Ethans bad sleep pattern was just a blip!
> 
> *MrsC*: Awww that is a shame :hugs: I was forgetting she likes contact to sleep, baby brain!
> 
> 
> Sophie is 1 month old today ~ where is the time flying?! Wasn't it 2 seconds ago surely we were all in 3rd tri?!! I'm not complaining, it's just funny, you spend all that time waiting then suddenly it flies, feels like forever ago (mins the fact my body is still lumpy and bumpy!)
> 
> Right, 'break' over. :flower:

Thanks hun, he is feeling much better right now running riot chasing his dad with his lazer quest gun with a snotty nose lol. Getting him dressed now in nice clothes so he can go get pics taken in a little while.
Ethan isn't looking too good though. hes very cranky with his little cold.. so he may or may not get his photo taken ... im hoping to get at least one nice one before he starts kicking off too much. 

i feel the same hun! We waited so so long for them to be born and when they are the time just flies past us! x


----------



## rose.

Jabs sound horrid :( I am dreading Alfie having his! Hope your little ones feel better soon.

It's lovely to hear from so many people! :)

Well we had a much better night last night :) also had a fantastic day yesterday, I went to work for a few hours and took alfie in with me. I am not going back until January but they were desperate for a few hours help and said it wouldn't interfere with my maternity pay. Thought I might as well, would be a good experience for me and Alfie and good practice of feeding away from home! It went really well, he slept lots and didn't cry at all while we were there! Have also had a good morning, went for our 6 week drs check, and then to baby group - started chatting to a few people which was nice, I think they could become quite good friends :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, glad things are going so well. That's nice you got to take Alfie with you to work! I hope you got paid!

MrsC I hope Hayden starts sleeping better for you soon!

Sethsmum, I hope pictures went well and that Ethan feels better soon!

Everyone who's bAbyjust had shots, I hope your lo's are feeling much better. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Emily is still sick and I am feeling pretty lousy myself. I have a job interview this afternoon for a part time job that I am pretty sure I am not going to take... It's not a job I would want long term and I am just not ready for more than Saturday at my old job right now.


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the interview Amy! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone. I haven't posted in here much, think the last time was to say about my baby being born. But I read the thread every day (usually middle of the night when feeding actually!) so feel like I know what you're all up to even if you don't know me! 

My baby is Holly and is 5 weeks old then I have Lucy who is 2.5 and Grace who is 7.5 so its a busy household for us! Things going well with Holly, I'm breastfeeding which in itself is going well but I'm struggling as with the others its hard when I feed constantly. Holly doesn't have much of a feeding pattern so I can be sat for hours sometimes which is hard on the other girls and because she's so unpredictable it makes planning things quite difficult and I also think it confuses my body/milk supply. 

Anyway, its lovely reading about you and all your lovely babies


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi amyT, welcome! Feel free to chime in when you can or to just continue reading. I can imagine it would be hard having two older girls while trying to breastfeed on demand, it can certainly take up most of your day sometimes! Glad things are going well otherwise.


----------



## JenJen80

Hi AmyT, i'm another one who doesn't post much either but reads the posts in the early hours. 
My little lady Martha is just over 5 weeks old now she's had really bad thrush in her mouth and on her bits which has made her so unsettled. She constantly feeds during the day and hardly sleeps but is then doing 6-7 hours in the night.
i'm hoping once she feels better she will sleep more in the day as she is just exhausted and grumpy all the time:nope:


----------



## rose.

Hi AmyT and Jen :)

Jen, my baby is also very ratty when he's not had enough sleep! I've noticed that when he naps regularly during the day he is better during the evening/night. Hope the thrush clears up soon!


----------



## Amy_T

Hi ladies.... It is tricky as my 2 year old has been a bit jealous so trying to get her on my knee whilst feeding Holly is an interesting mission to say the least! I have given Holly bits and bobs of formula when she has been having a particularly hungry period which seems to settle her and means my husband can also help with feeding.... Its so hard though as I feel guilty for giving her the formula but then I feel guilty breastfeeding as feels like I'm neglecting my other two! Lucy (my middle one) doesnt sleep well and hearing her so bing for me but not being able to lay with her to comfort her is awful (she will have my husband there but because she cant have me she wants me!). But I've learned that whatever you do as a mum you feel guilty! 

Hope the thrush clears up soon Jen... Are you breastfeeding? None of mine have ever had thrush but know it can pass to the mum too. Over tiredness is a curse whatever their age... Getting the balance between too little/too much sleep in the day is a nightmare for my toddler. X


----------



## sethsmummy

just a quick drop in tonight to say i hope your all doing ok <3 I have a very poorly baby on my hands, had to get an emergency doctors appointment as his temp shot up to 38.4oc, hes not likes being touched all day or picked up and keep randomly waking form sleep crying in pain. Also keeps coughing and getting a very very stuffy nose :(


----------



## Kte

*Rose*: Glad the 6 week check went well and he slept better :flower: Good on meeting other Mummies as well :thumbup:

*Amy*: Good luck with the interview even if your not sure you want it :flower: Still hoping you all feel better soon :hugs:

*AmyT* :wave: Hope you can post still now and then :flower: Certianly sounds like you have your hands full :flower: I was just in 'sunny' (yet cold and windy) Grimsby last Saturday!

*JenJen*: Hope Martha's thrush clears up soon :flower:

*Sethsmummy*: Oh no, poor Ethan! Hope he gets sorted and feels better soon, sending you lots of hugs too, you must be so worried :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Sethsmummy, hope Ethan is ok and feels better soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sethsmummy - sending you and Ethan lots of hugs, hope he is feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sethsmummy hope poor Ethan recovers quickly!! And you too - you must be so stressed and tired :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks Ladies. I managed to get him settled at 11 after some more calpol and he slept till 6:15am. He is still very grumpy this morning but doesnt have a fever just now :happydance: Although his nappy was empty so i need to get a lot of fluids into him. H.V is due out to weigh him this morning so will see what she says about the dry nappy situation. Thank you all so much for your support :cloud9: xxx


----------



## rose.

Great news! Glad he's on the road to recovery :)

We had an awful evening last night! Hubby was late home and Alfie wouldn't nap - he was awake from 5pm!! In the end he was so tired he was beside himself crying (so was I nearly!!) he didn't want food, changing or cuddles. We went to get fish n chips at 815 and he fell asleep in the car but as soon as we got home he was awake! Thankfully the nap calmed him a bit and he took a short feed then had his bath, another feed and went to sleep at 9.45. And slept til 6.15 with only one night feed in between :woo:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun. Sorry to hear Alfie had a bad evening hun! I hate when they get themselves so wound up that nothing will console them.. makes you feel rotten... im glad he went down in the end though hun and especially great about only 1 night feed! :happydance: Ethan hasnt been having any night feeds at all lately! he goes from 9ish till 5:30 normally now which is up time for him most days xxx


----------



## Amy_T

Wow kte... What were you doing in Great Grimsby?! It's such a small world. 

Glad some of you are getting some good stretches of sleep!


----------



## sportysgirl

Wow Rose thats a great night! Shame you had the unsettled evening though.

Just been to get Poppy weighed and she is now 9lb 11!


----------



## Kte

*Amy_T*: I have family there, my cousins, and it was my Aunt's 50th so we went up for a surprise party for her :thumbup: :cake:

*Rose*: Wow super sleep! :thumbup:

Sophie did great, two wakes still but she slept from 9.30 - 2 then and then from 2.30 until 5.30 but soon went back down until just before 7. I feel so much better for it.

Ooo best go, got to get Chloe from pre-school now!!


----------



## Amy_T

It is a small world isn't it. 

Wow you've all done well with your sleeping haven't you... My older two dont sleep well let alone Holly!


----------



## MrsChezek

I jinxed myself saying that it was quiet cause I haven't had time to post since!!! I am reading along whenever I can tho :flower: Like while walking along the tow path pushing an empty stroller while Hayden slept on me in a carrier :wacko:


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsChezek said:


> I jinxed myself saying that it was quiet cause I haven't had time to post since!!! I am reading along whenever I can tho :flower: Like while walking along the tow path pushing an empty stroller while Hayden slept on me in a carrier :wacko:

haha little monkey, does it hurt your back wearing her a lot hun?

Ethan is much much better now :D And the health visitor has given him the all clear for his injections tomorrow thank goodness. So i best enjoy the night of him feeling well since that will be allchange after the jags. At 8 weeks he is 10lb 3oz :D so hes gained 4oz this last 8 days. xxxx


----------



## Kte

sethsmummy said:


> Ethan is much much better now :D And the health visitor has given him the all clear for his injections tomorrow thank goodness. So i best enjoy the night of him feeling well since that will be allchange after the jags. At 8 weeks he is 10lb 3oz :D so hes gained 4oz this last 8 days. xxxx

So glad he is feeling better :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy that's such a relief now :hugs:

Rose wow great night you had ;)

Afm, Kaylee and I have been in contact with a 10 month old that had finished hand foot and mouth disease a week or so ago. Hopefully he's not contagious anymore so it's a matter of time waiting to see if my baby has caught it or not :( :(
And a little 3 yr old sneeze in kaylee's face :growlmad: I know the little girl can't help it but I wish it didn't happen! I hope my LO doesn't get a cold or flu either.. :cry:


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, I hope kaylee stays well... It's so hard, isn't it, worrying about what they may have been exposed to and hoping they stay well!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks kte & sharn :D

Sharn your little girl is gorgeous! I love your avatar pic <3 
*A person with hand, foot and mouth disease is highly contagious until about a week after the symptoms begin. The infection can be spread if:
an infected person coughs or sneezes; contaminated droplets can either be inhaled by another person or can contaminate surfaces, leading to the spread of infection when someone touches the surface before touching their mouth or nose
an infected person doesn't wash their hands properly after going to the toilet and then contaminates surfaces or food (the viruses can live for up to four weeks in a persons stools)
you come into contact with the fluids of an infected persons blisters or saliva* 

From that i should hope that Kaylee will be ok hun :D 


Iv just had Ethans injections done,,.. i felt SO mean. Lady said i have to watch his temperature very closely since hes not long had a fever just incase it creeps back up again. x


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden just slept through for just shy of 9 hours!!!! I got 7 :happydance: Amazing!!! Such a fantastic milestone :yipee: I'm thrilled!!

Sorry had to share but haven't had time to catch up on your posts. Hope everyone is well! 
:hug:


----------



## kraftykoala

Seths - If you have the right carrier / sling, carrying isn't bad for your back at all. The ones that will cause you problems are the ones that put all the pressure on your back. I have an Ergo and all the weight is carried on your hips, much better for you, I could carry my 4 year old in it with no probs. 

Without wanting to jinx myself, Ella is starting to get into a nighttime routine, she crams the feeds in in the evening then last night she went down around 11.30 and slept through until 6, then DH gave her a soother and she went on until 7.30. Am so desperate for it to not be a one off!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden is asleep on the Boppy on my lap as I'm too afraid to move her thinking she'll wake up! Usually my hubby moves her to her bassinet and I'd be getting some more sleep but he's on a conference call :dohh: At least I get to catch up here!!!!

Welcome AmyT and Jen! :hi:*

*Sethsmummy* - I'm so glad Ethan is feeling better! It's so stressful when they're sick. The carrier I was using definitely hurt after a while but largely because I didn't tie it tight enough. She was crying while I was tying it on and so I tried to rush it :dohh: But it doesn't have the back support of an Ergo in any case, which I plan to use when she gets heavier. And did Ethan have a chat with Hayden about sleeping through the night??? I think he did :winkwink: Hope he doesn't have trouble with the jabs...

*Sharn* - oh my gosh! Who takes their kid out when they might still be contagious!!!! I'm so sorry to hear :hugs: I hope that Kaylee hasn't caught anything!!!

*Krafty* - Hayden did the cluster feeding when she started doing 5-6 hour stretches too. So it's a great sign!!!!

OK she's stirring lots so I best go...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kte

Sophie cluster fed the last few nights but last night she didn't and as I was working away I realised she had slept far too long - oh what a rough night. Her last feed was 10 and she woke at 2, so not too bad, then she woke at 4, 5, 6 and then 7. To be fair, she was sick on OH at 7.30 haha: - that is was on OH!) so was obv not feeling well, it was mucousy so think it's from bogies that have got into her tummy. 

*Sharn*: Hopefully Kaylee hasn't caught it :flower: 

Hurray for all those babies sleeping!!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies :hugs: :hugs:
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - Hayden had spit up with mucous/drool in it too and I figured it was a combination of all her congestion as well as all the drool that's new to her system. Gross!!!! :sick:

So she only went down for 45 min after the 9 hours and feed so we all got up. Then, she got a bit fussy after about an hour and fell asleep in DH's arms so he put her down in the mamaRoo and she slept for another 30 minutes. When she woke, I fed her and she fell asleep on me; however, I pre-tied the Moby on myself so I was able to slip her in and now she's sleeping on me again! She'll be well rested for our family photo shoot this afternoon :happydance:

Unless of course that whole sleep promotes sleep thing is true and she's just going to be sleepy all day! :dohh: I'll be pretty bummed...DH just went to the township where she was born to pick up her birth certificate so we're ready for our flight to Texas in 2 weeks! Our first family trip :yipee: Can't wait! Sure hope it goes well so we can go to Europe this summer...ok I'm rambling, going to pay some bills :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Aahhhhh so the wonderful 9 hour stretch has but me in the toosh - I either have a plugged milk duct or mastitis!!!! My boob is all lumpy and it hurts like crazy when she feeds :cry: Just my luck! It started to hurt when she fed this afternoon and I couldn't figure out why...well, now I know!!


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek said:


> Hayden is asleep on the Boppy on my lap as I'm too afraid to move her thinking she'll wake up! Usually my hubby moves her to her bassinet and I'd be getting some more sleep but he's on a conference call :dohh: At least I get to catch up here!!!!
> 
> Welcome AmyT and Jen! :hi:*
> 
> *Sethsmummy* - I'm so glad Ethan is feeling better! It's so stressful when they're sick. The carrier I was using definitely hurt after a while but largely because I didn't tie it tight enough. She was crying while I was tying it on and so I tried to rush it :dohh: But it doesn't have the back support of an Ergo in any case, which I plan to use when she gets heavier. And did Ethan have a chat with Hayden about sleeping through the night??? I think he did :winkwink: Hope he doesn't have trouble with the jabs...
> 
> *Sharn - oh my gosh! Who takes their kid out when they might still be contagious!!!! I'm so sorry to hear  I hope that Kaylee hasn't caught anything!!!*
> 
> *Krafty* - Hayden did the cluster feeding when she started doing 5-6 hour stretches too. So it's a great sign!!!!
> 
> OK she's stirring lots so I best go...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I know I was so angry when she comes out and tells me about that her bub had the disease so recent and Especially when there's a newborn at risk :(
If I had known about it, I wouldn't have let them come over for a visit at this time.
Kaylee is fine today. 
Still keeping an eye out for temps and off symptoms (however, she is sneezing more than usual)


----------



## sharnw

Mrschezek I hope your bbs feel better soon

I had 1 sore bb couple if weeks ago. It hurt every time she suckled. Hurt for a day or so and I didn't know why either


----------



## MrsChezek

Thx Sharn! 
I'm waking up every 1.5 hours to apply a hot compress for 15 min and then pump the breast empty...I sure hope it unclogs soon! Boy it hurts...


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh I had some blocked ducts the other week, gosh try hurt don't they! Never had them with my others. I found massage helped massively - both whilst feeding and in the shower. I put something warm on it whilst feeding then massaged at the same time, really helped. 

Holly slept well last night, only woke up once at 3am then went back off until after 6 which is when our others get up anyway so very happy with that! Very rare that all 3 of our girls sleep well so we are happy this morning!


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs C I hope your feeling less sore soon, I have also heard that massage helps.


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks girls! I've been massaging while pumping indeed; I think it's getting better but I'm not sure :shrug: The whole boob is softer but there are still lumps in it, just not as rock hard. I'm assuming it's progress but I sure wish it would just all drain!! Of course, as usual for me since the start of pregnancy, the issue arose on Friday evening so I can't go see my doc and if I want to see anyone I have to go to the ER! :nope: That's so annoying!! :cry: I might call the lactation nurses in the morning and maybe ls leche league if I font hear back. 

I can't believe I am paying for her sleeping through the night!!! She's already been sleeping 7.5 hours tonight! Wonder if it will be another 9 hour stretch...not that I'll be able to cash in on it as I'm totally upping my production with all this pumping so I'll be getting up to pump until eternity!!!


----------



## rose.

Mrs c hope the BBs are feeling better! It sucks that you are paying for a good night. I think I had a clogged duct yesterday as my boob felt bruised and tender but with a lot of massage I think it's now unblocked. They get blocked so easily! 

We are off to the beach today :woo:
Our first family day trip!!


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, I have just had a rough day today, hormones or something I dunno! Sophie has been great though. I just came across this article and thought I would share, cracked me a smile at least! :flower: :hugs: Hope everyone is okay :flower:

https://www.scarymommy.com/category/tips-for-new-moms/


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, sorry you are having a rough day. :Hugs: My emotions have been all over lately, not fun! Hope you feel better soon!

I came across the scary mommy website a few weeks ago, good stuff!


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> Hi ladies, I have just had a rough day today, hormones or something I dunno! Sophie has been great though. I just came across this article and thought I would share, cracked me a smile at least! :flower: :hugs: Hope everyone is okay :flower:
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/category/tips-for-new-moms/

so sorry to hear youv had a rough day hun.. sending you lots of love xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Kte I hope you have a nice smooth day tomorrow.


Have any babies started lifting their heads up yet?? 
Kaylee is very lazy for tummy time :(


----------



## rose.

Kte hope you have a better day today :hugs: thanks for sharing! It's always nice to have a giggle.

Sharn, Alfie does lift his head but he has been trying to do it since he was very small and the dr said he is quite strong for his age. I find that if I shake a jangly toy at Alfie or lay down so my head is near to his and call his name, he moves more. Also he used to have tummy time on my husbands chest and we then moved on to the mat once he had started lifting his head off the chest.

Alfie slept from 10.30ish until 4.30 last night!! This is completely amazing as he never misses his 1.30/2am feed!! I feel so awake! He has just had a green poo though - although when I was changing him he squirted some more at me and it was yellow. Is this normal? I know green poo can be a sign of milk imbalance but since its just one nappy is it something to worry about? He does occasionally have green poo at this time in the morning although never as much as this before (normally just a small squirt sorry ha that sounds gross)


----------



## rose.

Woohoo he went back down at 5 and slept until 7.15, then we managed to get him back down at around 8.15 for another hour or so. I feel fab!! Finally a decent nights sleep.

Hubby and I managed to squeeze in dtd this morning too during Alfie's nap! This is the first time in about 12 weeks as I didn't feel like it at the end of my pregnancy. Was nice to have some time just for us, and I got to have a shower after while Alfie was playing with hubby - bliss! It's amazing how lovely a shower alone becomes when you've got a little one ;)

Off to my mums today for a BBQ, shame the weather isn't as sunny as it has been but hopefully will still be a nice day :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey Rose sounds like your having a great day! Its great to have a shower when someone else is there so its not so rushed! I agree its nice to have some time with my hubby got to take the opportunities when we can. 

The green poo might be a sign of colic? 

Kte sorry you had a bad day hope today is better.:hugs: xx


----------



## Kte

Rose: I pretty sure a one off green poo is okay, so long as it goes back yellow. :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

Green poo can also be a sign you have eaten something that didn't agree with Alfie.


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, I agree with Kte, wouldn't worry about a green poo unless it becomes consistent.

My poor DH barely ever gets to Dtd anymore. I was too afraid during pregnancy, then wasn't allowed for awhile after the csection, and now it is either sleep or Dtd and, sadly for him, I choose sleep. We've on,y Dtd twice since Emily was born. I feel bad but have been so tired I feel like I gotta pick sleep to survive!


----------



## sethsmummy

sharn - Ethan will lift his head up but not very often at the moment if he is on the floor... however if hes on the chest he can hold his head up really well and if hes sat up he has quite good head control. 

im worried now with this green poo talk... I thought it was normal (or so my sister said) because Ethan has consistently green poo.... and its very runny too! It;s been like this for the last week or 2. Do you think i should mention it to the health visitor again? I mentioned it the first time he did it and she said nothing to worry about... i wonder if she would say different now??? 

hehe my dh has had sex once... i was going to totally refuse till i get my implant in on the 13th but he was annoying me so i let him... and the damn condom almost came off!! IT was very lucky i told him to (sorry tmi) pull out slowly as i was a tad sore otherwise that would have been one major boo boo and i sure as hell dont want any more children! 

Ethan woke twice in the night last night.. first time in a while! xx


----------



## Kte

*Sharn*: Sophie does lift her head, she also has a strong neck and tries to support herself. She does move it around at tummy time but not for very long. She is better doing in on a chest than the floor.

*SethsMummy*: I found this on the babycentre website, don't know why more websites don't do baby poo analysis. I guess it's still worth double checking with the HV again :flower:



> Green poo
> 
> Green poo can be a sign that your baby is taking in too much lactose (the natural sugar found in milk). This can happen if she feeds often, but doesn't get the rich milk at the end of the feed to fill her up. Make sure your baby finishes feeding from one breast before your offer her your other one.
> 
> If the symptoms last longer than 24 hours, visit your health visitor or GP. The cause may be:
> The brand of formula you're using. Some can make your baby's poo dark green.
> A food sensitivity.
> Side effects of medication.
> Your baby's feeding routine.
> A stomach bug.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a551926/your-babys-poo-whats-normal-and-whats-not#ixzz2SWJCussU



TMI alert :haha: Oh and . . . we haven't even DTD yet, we just not going there until it's safe. Plus, I'm still bleeding as well, a tiny tiny bit. We have had intimate moments, just not the full thing.

PS Thanks for your support ladies. Today is a better day, although I'm struggling with this dissertation, especially watching the very sunny day pass me by out the window!


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> *Sharn*: Sophie does lift her head, she also has a strong neck and tries to support herself. She does move it around at tummy time but not for very long. She is better doing in on a chest than the floor.
> 
> *SethsMummy*: I found this on the babycentre website, don't know why more websites don't do baby poo analysis. I guess it's still worth double checking with the HV again :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Green poo
> 
> Green poo can be a sign that your baby is taking in too much lactose (the natural sugar found in milk). This can happen if she feeds often, but doesn't get the rich milk at the end of the feed to fill her up. Make sure your baby finishes feeding from one breast before your offer her your other one.
> 
> If the symptoms last longer than 24 hours, visit your health visitor or GP. The cause may be:
> The brand of formula you're using. Some can make your baby's poo dark green.
> A food sensitivity.
> Side effects of medication.
> Your baby's feeding routine.
> A stomach bug.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a551926/your-babys-poo-whats-normal-and-whats-not#ixzz2SWJCussU
> 
> 
> 
> TMI alert :haha: Oh and . . . we haven't even DTD yet, we just not going there until it's safe. Plus, I'm still bleeding as well, a tiny tiny bit. We have had intimate moments, just not the full thing.
> 
> PS Thanks for your support ladies. Today is a better day, although I'm struggling with this dissertation, especially watching the very sunny day pass me by out the window!Click to expand...

Thanks hun im going to look into things online to see whether any1 else using Hipp is experiencing the same.. if not ill mention it on friday when teh h.v comes out to weigh him again. 

Glad your having a better day today... sun.... you have sun.... we have cloud... rain.. and more cloud lol x


EDIT : Just found this whilst googling... Its info for formula fed babies

Green means IRON folks and is completely normal. Babies body simply doesn't need the extra iron in the formula just yet so it comes out in the form of loose green poo. (as long as there is no sign of any other illness like fever or vomit). As she ages and begins to need the iron and her body becomes able to process it the poo will go back to a normal color. Then when you start on solids it's anybody's guessing game what the poo will look like then!


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls! I hoped it would be nothing to worry about. His poo is definitely yellow again now so I would guess its something I ate!


----------



## Kte

sethsmummy said:


> Glad your having a better day today... sun.... you have sun.... we have cloud... rain.. and more cloud lol x

Yep, just for one day. OH took Chloe to the park she has been out in it. I now have the curtains closed as she can't see the TV but id like to see the sun. It's so rare isn't it!! I think I will eat tea outside before getting back on with my work!

I wish I had some sun shade things for Sophie, and something for her to sit in outside - just have woolly hats :haha: It feels weird taking her out though, with Chloe being October baby she was older and I felt okay taking her out. I worry with Sophie as she is still so little / young.

Oh solids poo - such a joy that is! Just don't feed them sweetcorn! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

I was worried taking Ethan into town on Tuesday due to the sun and i didnt have a sun hat (or i did so i realise now iv emptied my bedroom cupboard!) but i now have a parasol for the pushchair :D You can get little tent type things that are for keeping the sun off them.. i think argos do them 

found this although its not what i was thinking of https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3650392.htm xx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1GQXNZ4GBRY5E4HK2YBG


----------



## sethsmummy

some smiley pics of Ethan :D please excuse the nappy in the 1st pic... dh was changing Seths bum at the time xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00918.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 10









DSC00923.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 9









DSC00931.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rose.

Aww he's so cute!!

I have one of those parasols but haven't used it yet! It looks like it will work though. Stupidly I forgot to take a hat with us to the beach yesterday - luckily we took the pram so it was easy to keep Alfie out of the sun. I sat on the sand to feed him with the pram next to me to block the sun


----------



## JenJen80

https://www.shade-a-babe.co.uk/
I have one of these for the buggy. Well worth the money and I can use it on both her pushchairs.


----------



## Kte

*Seth'sMummy*: Lovely cute pictures of Ethan, love the happy face in the bath!

*Rose*: I used to do that with Chloe - shade her with the pram if she was out of it.

I'm being a bit tight (or Yorkshire savvy?) though because we haven't bought a new pram, I have Chloe's pushchair but now she goes to pre-school closer to home so I am hoping she will let Sophie have it when she is old enough. She would be mortified if I just took it from her and she is quite attached to it for some reason. We are sevearly jinxed with prams and pushchairs - i've broken 6 before this one! So I just don't want to spend more on one. Plus, I'm liking baby wearing Sophie at the moment too, it's just difficult when there is no where to pop her down for a bit.


----------



## rose.

That's fair enough kte - they are very expensive!! Maybe you could do a 'deal' with Chloe that she gets something for a big girl when she gives the pushchair to her sister. My SIL had to do that to get the dummy off her youngest! It worked well


----------



## kraftykoala

Hey ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend!

Isn't it funny how much you obsess about poop when you have a baby! Ella's is green too, I read its because I have her on the comfort formula so I'm not worried.

We've been at my parents over the weekend, both nights she went down at 12, both mornings I had to wake her at 8am!!!! Am not expecting it to happen again though lol.


----------



## rose.

It is funny how you openly talk about poo hehe. I never thought I would do it but when you have a baby you just can't help yourself!!

Wow krafty that's amazing!! I hope it continues. Alfie did 10pm til 4am today again yay :) I think he's ready for an earlier bedtime and would like to bring his bath forward to 8.30pm instead of 9 and see how he gets on. I don't want to upset his good routine at the moment though so I am going to do it gradually. He seems to drop off really quickly now after his bath so I do think he is ready for it. I also think we will be moving his cotbed in to our room in the next few days as he has started pounding the sides of his Moses basket and is only a couple of inches from the top!! I am hoping if he had nothing to bash he would sleep better


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on too much I've been very busy! Starting to get Carson into a routine and now that he's napping regularly I'm getting caught up on house work! I've been having some issues with Carson being constipated. His poops have been very hard. I have to admit the little guy is handling it very well.. I think I worry more then him. He finally went today after not going for 4 days. I started giving him prune juice .. 1/2 oz with 2oz of water.. And it seemed to work!! 

It's so nice see the smiley pics of all the lo.. Ill have to add one of Carson soon.


----------



## rose.

Hi skeet, glad Carson is napping well and hope the constipation eases soon! I am trying to get Alfie to nap more - usually in the day he is really good but when it comes to evening he will not nap!! When he has a nap early evening he is fine for the rest of the evening but when he doesn't (most of the time) he is crabby and fussy and on/off the boob all evening comfort sucking. 

Starting today I am going to take his Moses basket down early evening and try and get him to nap in that - maybe we will have more luck!

Some pics of my gorgeous little man..

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/1AABAAEB-4900-47AD-82E7-8BD908C6355C-17162-0000146FFB06D630.jpg 

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/097723B5-7A5D-4D04-B576-9FCE5B1EA4D5-17162-0000146FAEAE18A1.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/3ABBECCC-9F9D-4A50-AF1E-5CFB572DD051-17162-0000146F3C68834C.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, he's so cute! Love the toes in he sand! I can't get a picture of Emily smiling... She smiles plenty but as soon as I pick up a camera, poof, smile gone! Lol


----------



## JenJen80

Not much has changed here Martha still refuses to sleep in the day and really fights to stay awake. She still feeds all the time a cries a lot which is quite draining as I still can't get on and do anything.

On the plus side she slept 8.30-2.30 then 3.15-7am over night so at least i'm getting sleep. Going to talk to the HV today about her not sleeping in the day.

Well done to those who are sleeping well at night.


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy, Alfie always stops smiling when I put the phone in his face, I've got over 1000 pictures on it :blush: and only about 10 of them are smiley ones! He always does a huge grin and by the time I press the button he's stopped!

Jen I know how frustrating it can be to need to get things done and not be able to! Have you got a bouncy chair? Alfie loves his and it vibrates too although we haven't used the vibrate bit yet. Often he falls asleep in it. 

How does everyone try and get their LO to sleep? Night times are fine but often I struggle in the late afternoon-evening. I usually let Alfie fall asleep on me but should I be trying to get him to self settle or is he still too young? I am more than happy for him to fall asleep on me and then be transferred to his bouncy chair or basket but I don't want him to end up relying on it (although I do love his sleepy cuddles!!)


----------



## AmyB1978

Jen, Emily is just starting to have better naps, sometimes! For her it seemed that as soon as she started sleeping better at night her daytime naps became a mess. I'd like to see if I can get her on more of a schedule soon, not super strict, but more structured then a free for all! She's been sick, for like 3 weeks now, so I am doing some things but also just figure that whatever works to soothe her right now is ok.

Rose, I THINK they are too little to consistently self soothe just yet, but I wonder the same thing... Emily will only go to sleep if held (typically she actually just falls asleep nursing), rocked, walked, patted, etc. She will sometimes fall asleep in her swing (she has the baby Bjorn bouncer seat so it doesn't vibrate, but all of you talking about sleep and your lo liking their bouncer vibrated seat makes me kind if want one for Emily.) I can transfer her to her crib or bassinet after she is asleep but I don't think we are anywhere near her going to sleep on er own, especially since she is still in swaddle blankets so can't rub her head, suck hr fingers, etc. I need to get her out of the swaddle at some point too...it's so hard to know how long things are ok, it's working well now but I do worry how to know when we need to change it. Luckily there are times she wakes at night, typically from her reflux and she can go back to sleep on her own, I tke that as a good sign. Being a first time mama brings sooo many questions.


----------



## JenJen80

Martha was great until she got thrush and it completely unsettled her. At the moment I am struggling to take her anywhere as she just screams the whole time or is stuck to my boob. She won't go to anyone else either and I just have to leave her with OH to deal with for half an hour.

Have also been trying to give her a bottle of expressed milk but she's never hungry enough to take it and screams at that. :cry:


----------



## AmyB1978

JenJen, :hugs: sorry things are tough right now. It's hard when you have to be Mama 100% of the time all the time... When baby doesn't want or settle for anyone else.


----------



## JenJen80

AmyB1978 said:


> JenJen, :hugs: sorry things are tough right now. It's hard when you have to be Mama 100% of the time all the time... When baby doesn't want or settle for anyone else.

For the 1st time in weeks she's asleep (on me) but no way can i put her down lol as she will be wide awake!!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

so sorry to hear some of you ladies are having a hard time with the napping situation!

I feel really bad to admit it but ethan generally self settles and has done so from day 1. He used to just fall asleep in his swing until we got a bouncy chair with vibrate. Generally he falls asleep on his own but sometimes we have to bounce him a little to get him to nod off. And i can put him in his crib awake and just rock it gently and 9 times out of 10 he will goto sleep by himself 1st time. 

We do have some days/nights where he doesnt do it though... like last night for example... he SCREAMED the place down at 9:30pm till 10:30pm... i bounced him in his chair,, held him, walked with him, patted his bum, swayed, spun from side to side shhhhing him and Nothing worked. I had to gently blow on his face for 5 mins to calm him down (i know weird child lol) and then put him down into his bouncy chair. Couldnt take him into the bedroom and his crib as his screaming was waking and scaring Seth. Finally he nodded off but stayed a sleep for at most around 20/30 minutes before waking crying again. He was like this ALL night. 

so cue my DH moan! He said at 10 when he went to bed.. if your up all night ill get up in the morning. So since i was up all night i went through at 6am and asked him if i could goto bed "Why?" ... :growlmad: so i just said never mind and came back through... he bloody fell back asleep then moaned at half 7 when i woke him again.. took him till 8am to come through to the living room... i got into bed... 8:15am just after i nod off... he bloody waked me up to tell me a parcel came!!! then Seth woke whilst he was in our bedroom so of course seth sees our door open and comes in.... so POOF there goes any sleep for me :growlmad: Im so pissed! I'm going to be like a zombie all day and i wont be allowed a nap or he'll get in a mood :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## rose.

Jen I did the same thing this morning! He was peacefully asleep on me and as soon as I moved him to his basket he woke up!

Amy, I think I will just go with the flow and let him do what he wants for a bit longer. It's hard going from a newborn where you just do whatever works to keep them happy, to a more strong minded baby who might pick up habits! I think you're right though, they are too young for routine. I will just be grateful that he seems to have a good night time routine!


----------



## rose.

Don't feel bad Seths mummy! Make the most of having a baby who self settles :) I know alfie can do it as he has once or twice before but it's the rest of the time I'm thinking about! Sorry your OH ruined your sleep - my husband is useless when it comes to helping out at night. I don't complain as he has to go to work but it would be nice for him to help out at weekends a bit more. He says he's tired from work but I am tired from looking after Alfie through the night!! It's getting much easier now he's not waking for his night feed though!! Hope he keeps it up


----------



## Kte

Sorry your OH has been an idiot *SethsMummy* :hugs: It's such a hard battle the 'I'm tired because of work vs i'm tired looking after the kids'. Yeah they may be going to work but that means in an odd way, they are getting a break! It's just not seen that way. I feel I was a much better Mummy to Chloe when I worked only because I wasn't run ragged all the time so I'd spend 5 min with her, now I'm desperate for 5 mins alone! Still tying to get that happy balance back! 

*Rose*: Sophie is also a good self settler, at night I feed her, wind her and then pop her straight back into her bed and then leave her. She usually grunts and groans and farts for a bit (she is such a noisy baby at night time) and then slowly falls asleep. During the day I pop her down after a feed when she is dozing off and she then continues to fall asleep. I can leave her in the basket when she is awake but I feel mean she is being ignored during her awake time. She literally today for the first time fell asleep in her swing chair, all the other times she has cried to get out - I was doing some cleaning and came back and she was fast asleep, bit of a shock! 

We have the HV here today *I think* I wrote it down on different days in my diary and calendar :dohh: But considering yesterday was a bank holiday, I'm pretty sure it will be today.

:hugs: to all the ladies having a hard time :hugs:


----------



## JenJen80

I've just re tried giving her a dummy again as she has refused before and she seems settled and not crying.
I really must get a battery for the bouncy chair see if the vibrate bit helps.


----------



## rose.

I was just feeling sad that I didn't keep a pregnancy diary then I realised that I sort of did - on this thread!! I'm going to start going through and copying my posts in to word so that I can build up a diary of all things pregnancy/parenting related :D


----------



## Kte

rose. said:


> I was just feeling sad that I didn't keep a pregnancy diary then I realised that I sort of did - on this thread!! I'm going to start going through and copying my posts in to word so that I can build up a diary of all things pregnancy/parenting related :D

:happydance: 
PS I forgot to say - lovely pictures! Love the sandy feet one too - did he like it?


Well HV did come and Sophie is now 10lbs 15oz! She is still just above the 75th centile so there is nothing to worry about. 

I was sooooo embarrassed! One of the cats went to walk behind the HV's legs and then the other cat darted at it, it looked like it was going for her and she freaked out a bit! :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Rose- Carson only self settles if he has eaten a bit and is tired and in bassinet.. He won't anywhere else other then the car

Jen- I had a horrible time with Carson until recently.. He used to fight sleep so bad.. He would be awake 12-13 hours in a row and wouldn't even sleep on me. I ended up realizing his first nap of the morning is key.. And I have to put Carson back to bed within 1.5-2 hours if being awake.. I can't miss that few minutes of tiredness or I'm in trouble for the rest of the day. Carson doesn't like swing or bouncy chair so for him I do a bit of a bed time routine for the first nap.. Swaddle bottle bed. And he's in the bassinet in our room. 

As long as Carson gets that nap I can put him down for one every 1.5-2hrs if not hes up all day fighting sleep

Seth- sorry oh is being like that.. :hugs:


----------



## JenJen80

Well the dummy worked and I got an hour and a half to myself and did my ironing. :happydance:

Going to get her weighed in a bit and am looking forward to see how much she has put on.


----------



## Amy_T

Wow lots of posts today! 

Glad there are lots of sleepy babies (mostly!). 

How awake are your little ones in the day? Holly is 6 weeks today and still sleeps most of the time. I just noticed people saying about them only being awake for 1.5 - 2 hours at a time before needing a nap, Holly is hardly awake for half an hour let alone 1.5 hours! Getting more smiles now when she is awake which is lovely. 

In terms of self settling... She doesn't really! In the car or carrier she will and occasionally in her swing but nine times out of ten she sucks to sleep so I am a human dummy a lot of the time. My older girls are rubbish sleepers and I really want Holly to learn to self settle early on as I think that makes a big difference but not sure when is an appropriate time to make the effort to 'teach' her. 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine if you've got the lovely weather in your part of the world! X


----------



## MrsChezek

sharnw said:


> Kte I hope you have a nice smooth day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Have any babies started lifting their heads up yet??
> Kaylee is very lazy for tummy time :(

Sorry this is late but Hayden is lazy when doing tummy time on our chests; I thought she was weak but it seemed odd as she has full neck support now when upright!!! But when I put her on the playmat, she gets very upset and in her anger, she lifts up quite high!!! So apparently she's simply too comfy on us and just relaxes :dohh: just thought I'd share in case Kaylee is the same :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

I am so behind!!! Hope to catch up today. My bbs seem to have recovered though they are still sore and tender, like they were bruised! Yesterday they got engorged again as Hayden slep until 6am and then wouldn't go back down. She was fussy, crying for more milk after being fed so u gave her expressed milk so then she spit up a tons :wacko: she finally fell asleep at 8am so I passed put with her. She didn't wake until 11am!!! So my bbs that are used to cluster feeding in the morning, were ready to explode :cry: but luckily nothing got plugged :flower: Today she slept 9.5 hours through! She's sleeping so much right now as she also takes two 2 hour naps during the day! It's great but makes me we worried why she's so lethargic! Anyone else experiencing this? She's at 10 weeks...


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry to all the ladies struggling hope things improve.

Rose those photos are soo cute! Our babies are 7 weeks today were has that time gone, it will be injection time soon. 

Have been for a lovely walk on the beach with a friend and then to a cafe for a coffee. I fed Poppy in public for the first time! Very proud of myself at it was a huge hurdle for me! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn- Carson lifts his head on our chest and while holding him.. Lol when I put him down he just lays and grunts and gets upset.. He does have good head control he's just picky on where and how he's out down


----------



## MrsChezek

*sethsmummy* - ethan is such a cutie!!! love his smiley pics :happydance: your episode with your DH made me laugh and cry at the same timeMEN!!! I just can't understand them sometimes :hugs:

*jenjen* - i have a similar sunshade for my carseat and for my stroller once she transfers to itit's called a SnoozeShade and I love it! I was in your shoes when Hayden was Martha's ageits' so hard!!! But there's light at the end of the tunnelI'm having a much easier time with Hayden now and it's just a couple of weeks away for you. Hang in there!

*Kte* - 6 broken pushchairs??? :dohh: I'm like that with computers :haha: DH isn't laughing thoughthat's so awesome that Sophie goes down to sleep so easy! Hayden is pretty easy now at night but her naps are still a bit of a performance!!! I'm hoping it will get easier soon...

*AmyB* - I can't get a good pic of Hayden smiling either! She always turns her head when she smilesshe does this little 'I'm shy' move where she scrunches her neckit's so cute but all the pics come out fuzzyI'll try to find the clearest one and share :flower: How are you and Emily feeling? I too found that as soon as Hayden started to sleep better through the night, her naps went bye bye!!! But now they are back - thank goodness! In fact, I almost feel like she's sleeping too much and that's got me worried :dohh: Can't win, huh? We still swaddle but I find she sleeps better with it as we don't swaddle during the day and I think she wakes herself up much more... 

*rose* - I would go with whatever Alfie is setting as a routine for now. For example, on her own Hayden started napping between 11 and 2pm and again 3 ad 5pm. It's not set in stone but approximately around that time she'll go down. I don't hold her to it and try to put her down but I plan around a late morning nap and an afternoon nap. I know that she'll need to be in her carseat/stroller moving around or on me in a carrier or at home where she falls asleep on me or DH and we move her to a club chair where she naps. So she's sort of set her own day time routine and I just follow it. Hope that makes sense! I agree with Amy that it's too early to try to mold them into a routinetheir needs change so quickly!!!

*skeet* - oh my gosh! Hayden is exactly like Carson!!! If we miss a nap, the rest of the day goes awry :wacko: It's stressful! She goes down after being up for 1-2 hours and sleeps for 2 and then up again for 1.5-2 and so on. I have to keep track and make sure that when she's ready to go down, I'm able to provide her with 'conditions' that promote sleep or else she'll just fall apart and be too tired to sleep the rest of the dayit's awful! 

*amy_t* - Hayden's napping changes week to week it seemsshe has gone from napping tons to not napping at all to napping only twice for 2 hours and now she is napping 3-4 times during the day!! She seems asleep most of the timeso I think it's normal if they are going through a growth spurt, etc to sleep more.


AFM, things are pretty good. I'm just TIRED and find myself grumpy and impatient with Hayden. The weird thing is that I've had more sleep the last two nights than I've had any other night since she was born!!! So I should be more awake and engaged. But I just feel exhaustedluckily, she's been sleeping a TON the last few days so I don't have to spend too much time soothing her and keeping her entertained. I don't really get to do much as she either naps on me or in the stroller which I have to push around in order for her to stay asleepor I drive in circles while she sleeps in the car :dohh: But at least it's sort of quiet timethis evening DH was actually able to take her off of me after she fell asleep and put her on a club chair where she slept for a good 2.5 hours. So I got to go to the grocery store, cook dinner and clean the kitchen up a bit. Felt so nice to do something 'normal'!!!! Hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up with a better attitudeI think I just need one more night of good rest to recuperate. Speaking of which, I think I'm going to hit the hay early today. She's been asleep for about half an hour so if she sleeps through the night again, I should do well. Of course I have to get up to pump still even though she's sleeping!!! :growlmad: But otherwise I should get some decent zzz'sunless of course I just jinxed myself :dohh:


----------



## sharnw

Mrschezek, I hope you get a whole nights sleep and little Hayden sleeps on her own so you can have yourself a break and catch up x


----------



## MrsChezek

Awww thanks *sharn*! That's very sweet of you to say :hugs: 

I have come back to share some pictures as I haven't posted any in a while...I found one where she's smiling some but don't have any of her big smiles. I have videos so maybe I'll share one soon :flower:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/47678E95-6ED1-410F-9C82-62D70352D3AF-5086-000003ADE252FA71_zpsbc4fbfd8.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/CD6A85D5-E43D-4D31-8401-0582315F4BC5-5086-000003ADDE70BB5C_zps625b6c34.jpg

I uploaded a bunch more on my journal too. Hope everyone is doing well!
:hug:


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy omg you poor mumma xx 

Yes thanks ladies for tummy time replies x
Kaylee supports herself when sitting on my lap same as your lo's :flower:


----------



## sharnw

I love these baby photos ladies! 
Sooo cute!!

I uninstalled something on my computer and can't access Internet :dohh:
So I can't share my pics at the moment :(


----------



## anna1986

sorry I haven't posted in ages. hope everyones doing ok. have read all the posts daily though. :thumbup:

am so excited today am taking William swimming for the 1st time :happydance:
not much going on here really Williams suffering quite badly with his reflux. his medicine hes on doesn't seem to be helping much now. I think he needs a different medicine aswell but gp is reluctant to prescribe n our hospital apt isn't for another 5 weeks! ridiculous!!

heres some up to date pictures


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the sleep advice everyone. I feel reassured to know that it's ok to go with the flow and not try to impose naps on Alfie! It's so hard now that he doesn't feed for as long as he used to, so doesn't often feed to sleep. 

Sportysgirl I know!! It's crazy! Well done for feeding in public -'it's a huge hurdle to get over but once you've done it a few times you just get on with it. I still prefer to feed at home where we can chill out and take our time but at least we are not restricted in when we can go out!

Mrs c, hope you had a good nights sleep! It is nice in the evening to have a bit of time to cook and even wash up!! Alfie didn't nap yesterday evening but he did lay on the sofa next to my husband the whole time we were eating without crying. Which is an improvement on most nights! I think we will just have to give up with sitting at the table and settle with eating on the sofa for a while instead. At least I get to eat my dinner without having to wolf it down because Alfie's screaming! Lovely pictures, Hayden is beautiful :)

Lovely pics Anna, William is gorgeous! Enjoy his first swim - I can't wait to take Alfie!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies, sorry I've been really lazy with posting on here lately but like Anna I have been reading every day and keeping up with you all :)

We seem to have turned a corner with Ruben's overnight sleeping now and the past few nights he's done between 8-10 hours :) hoping it lasts lol!! He's definitely crying less when he has his awake times now too, although if I don't catch him in time for his naps all hell breaks loose and it takes ages to calm him down enough to get him to go to sleep. We have started bathing him on a night now before his last feed and that seems to settle him nicely and we are able to put him straight upstairs in his crib for the night.

We have the hv coming to weigh him again today, looking forward to seeing how much he is. I'm guessing somewhere around 14lb, he was 12lb12oz two weeks ago! He's already growing out of his 0-3 month clothes, so I need to go shopping again for 3-6 months and he's only 10 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## Kte

*MrsC*: Daft when you get sleep but feel worse isn't it! I think it's maybe because you still need to catch up, even though you did sleep. I am very lucky Sophie is a good sleeper but I'm still a wreck, daft as it is, if I sleep with the light on or it's noisy then it's disturbed sleep for me and I feel rubbish! :wacko: Hopefully the sleeping continues and you can feel more normal soon! :flower: Beautiful pictures of Hayden too :flower:

Oh and yes, 6 prams. 1) was a Chicco lite, the wheel fell off so OH fixed it, then one day a metal bar just plain fell out the bottom! 2) was the Silvercross 3D, a tiny piece of metal snapped so it wouldn't stay up :dohh: 3) Hauck, the wheels kept falling off when I went up kerbs, you can imagine how annoying that was! Squeeked a treat too until my Dad got out the WD40 :haha: 4) was an O'baby and the breaks suddenly went. 5) Mothercare own brand, the fabric tore at the seam just after we bought it so that leaves 6) which was the Mothercare own brand replacement, the strap that Chloe rested her feet on fell off, which meant her feet got caught up in the wheels! We are on pushchair no 7 now. 

I think computers is worse though! I also have a thing with watches, they always break on me too, to the point I told OH to stop buying me them for Christmas and birthdays because all I was getting was a new watch for it to break on me :haha: Oh and sewing machines but I don't tend to go near them very often! 

*Anna*: Hope William enjoys his first swim :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

Love the pics ladies!

MrsC, i totally relate to you getting more sleep but being exhausted, I am right there with you!

Anna, enjoy Williams first swim! Our housing complex has a pool and a little shallow baby pool but I think the water is probably too cold yet, especially in the big pool! We might check it out today (just opened recently for the season and we went over (its across the street!) to check it out yesterday in our walk but it turns out the pool is closed Tuesdays!) sorry William's reflux is still so bad, 5 more weeks is a long time to wait! :(

Sportysgirl, I think I forgot to mention it earlier, but well done you for nursing in public! It's a huge step! :happydance:

Alfie and MrsC, glad you had better evenings, Emily tends to still just want me, to nurse and snuggle with Mama, for about an hour to two before bedtime. 

Emily still is congested but is fever free (well slightly elevated from time to time but under what her Dr said to be worried about) and she got me sick so now neither one of us feels great! I think I might need to end up going to the doctor if it continues in me as I am prone to sinus infections and bronchitis! DH and I keep going back and forth if we need to take Emily back to the Dr, or even for a 2nd opinion (we got the name of our neighbors pediatrician incase we need it) or just let her be... She's been sick 3 weeks now! I think, honestly, a part of it might be allergies but there was/is definitely a virus/cold going on too.

On a brighter note, she took one of her naps yesterday in her crib (she usually sleeps in a bassinet by our bed with the occasional nap in her crib) and she not only successfully slept for the first time, for about an hour, without being swaddled but she also put herself to sleep for the first time, ad with fairly minimal crying!!! She also just slept through the night, for 9 hours last night!!! She's nursing now, off and on, and seems to be going back to,sleep, it's funny, I am half excited and half worried she slept so much! Being a Mom! :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- maybe since Carson. And haydon and Carson are a like you could get her to nap the way I get Carson to. I used to have a really hard time getting to sleep cause he hates the swing and bouncy chair.. He used to only sleep in my arms or car as well. Now when he's tired for the first couple naps I do a bed time routine. I take him up to my bedroom swaddle him and we have a small 2 oz ( top up bottle) . I then put him in his bassinet. I do this for the first 2 naps of the day then after that if we are out he falls asleep wherever. It took a couple days of being persistant but now his nap times are so nice.. I either go back to sleep to for a bit or have me time


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, that is a lot of prams, I hope we don't get your luck! (Or your's, mrsC, with computers!)

Babymaybe, yay! :happydance: for Ruben STTN and for 8-10 hour stretches! Have fun clothes shopping! Make sure you update us with his weight today! Emily still fits in her 0-3 month stuff (she is 15 weeks today, 9 adjusted) and was 11lb 11oz at the Dr last week. She can wear some of her 3-6 month stuff but its still baggy/big on her so I mostly only have her in the 0-3 still, I think the weight "cut off" is 12 pounds but all the brands fit so,differently that is clearly a very general guideline! She is set for clothes, between hand me downs, new outfits, and things my Mom has bought her 2nd hand, through 2t and even has some 3t already! She may need the random thing here or there but it's nice to not have to worry about it (other then pajamas she will need in most sizes as I told people,to hold off on getting her any more just yet as I don't know what weight/warmth she will need during the different seasons once she is unswaddled and in her room. ( it is upstairs and ours is downstairs and there is quite a temp difference unfortunately.)


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks Amy, I think Emily has a great weight for being 9 weeks adjusted :)

Ruben is 13lb15oz as of today!! Not having him weighed for another 4 weeks now, so goodness knows how much he'll be then! Unfortutnately we don't get many hand me downs for him, my girls have loads of clothes between the three of them though! When I was pg we decided to only get newborn and 0-3 because of the changing seasons and not knowing how big he would be, think we will go and have a good look round on Saturday and get him some cute little summer outfits :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Baby maybe, she does have a great weight! It is funny because she is on the smaller size for her actual age and on the bigger size for her adjusted age! She was a big girl for being a 34 weeker but DH and I were both bigger babies so I wasn't really surprised.


----------



## kraftykoala

6 week growth spurt anyone?? Someone took my lovely chilled baby and replaced her with one that shrieks all day. Eating has gone all erratic and the nice 8 hour sleep stretch is a thing of the past! Formula feeding on demand is a total PITA too!


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> 6 week growth spurt anyone?? Someone took my lovely chilled baby and replaced her with one that shrieks all day. Eating has gone all erratic and the nice 8 hour sleep stretch is a thing of the past! Formula feeding on demand is a total PITA too!

SNAP! Ethans been like that for the last few days! STTN aint happening just now :yawn: and hes mostly just going just over 2 hours between feeds in the day. he best have put a tonne of weight on on Friday! 
He had loads of tummy time today to try get rid of this flat side of his head! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, im still kicking around lol. paige has just been mega unsettle lately and seems like she's got a touch of a cold the person we seen today said. as she seem nasal and congested :( ryan says she snores lol.. and she has been crying on off for few hours each even so bit of colic to. ive got loads to mention to the health vistor on monday lol. 

I wanted to keep up with being on the site aswell but its a bit tough just now. Once things have calmed down a little i should be back proper lol


----------



## Kte

Uh-oh does that mean I need the big bottles already in prep for next week?! :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, I haven't got through all the posts. Hole you are all well xx

I have caught the common cold!!! :cry: :cry: hope bubby doesn't catch it!


----------



## JenJen80

Good night for us again last night Martha did 9-4.30 then 5.15 till 7am but I can't seem to get her back down in her Moses basket for the second part of the night, she ends up sleeping on me.

Daytimes are getting a little better but still tough. I do find she will take a dummy now which is really great and I can do a few bits. Luckily she doesn't need it over night.

Sorry to hear those of you and your Lo's who aren't well hope you all get better soon.

Had Martha weighed on tues She put on 7 1/2 oz in two weeks HV said she would have liked a little more. She thinks she may have silent reflux. We are at the doctors today for our 6 week check so will have a chat with her today.

Also struggling with clothes. All her baby gros are up to 10lb and they hang off her. I ended up in Asda yesterday and got a load of clothes that were up to 9lb and they are still big.


----------



## Kte

Sophie did 10 - 4 then, about 4.30 - 7. That was great minus going to bed at 1am due to my dissertation and Chloe climbing into bed with me at 4am and being wide awake when the sun came up at 5am, she thought it was morning time and wanted her breakfast :dohh:

Sophie is eating like crazy today, no sooner has she eaten and gone down she is awake again searching, she isn't even lasting the full 2 hrs between feeds. I guess the 6wk growth spurt prep is starting.

Oh I remembered this morning, I am on pram number 8 :dohh: I forgot I had a Mamas and Papas Luna, the little clip that you use to clip in your baby broke on that and you can't fix it so the entire pram had to be scrapped! 

*JenJen: *Hope everything goes well at Martha's check :flower:


----------



## rose.

Sounds like a lot of our babies are getting in to similar routines! Alfie did 10pm til 4.45am this morning and then 5.30 til 7.15 :) tonight he will sleep in his cotbed for the first time - hubby just needs to move it in to our room. Hopefully he likes it! 

Jen good luck for the apt!


----------



## Amy_T

Just a quick one... For those ladies who have had poorly babies lately - did any of your little ones suffer with a cough? Holly has one and cries each time she coughs, its horrible. But don't think there's anything I can do, any ideas? Neither of my others had colds this young. X


----------



## rose.

Maybe some calpol if its really bothering her? I would speak to your health visitor and see what she suggests.


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: Sorry not got any info for a cough, I'd defo ask GP/HV since she is still so young, hope she feels better soon :flower:

*Sharn*: Forgot to say, hope you feel better soon :flower:

*Rose*: If he doesn't like it, if you can, try popping in him in his current bed inside the cotbed, it might help him get used to it. I don't know why it makes a difference but it seems to! Hopefully he will be fine anyway :flower:


----------



## anna1986

William seems to be doin good overnight he has a 7oz bottle at 6:45-7pm then hes asleep by 7:30 n sleeps until 2:30ish then bk to bed til 6ish (6 is fine for me as that's wen my toddler gets up) I cant believe how much my boy is eating hes having 6oz bottles every 3hrs during the day then a 7oz before bed! greedy boy!


----------



## kraftykoala

Ella slept 12-7.30 last night, much better, she's been much more settled today as well, maybe it was the growth spurt!

I'm not faring so well, after bleeding near enough constantly since having her, the last couple of days it became really heavy to the extent I was soaking through the highest absorbency tampon in an hour. My stomach is really sore too. Went to the doctors this morning and they suspect an infection in my womb so I now have 2 different kinds of antibiotics and instructions to go back if they don't improve matters. 

It's a good job Ella is cute, what with the PND, the wound infection and now a womb infection this has been a sucky postnatal recovery!!


----------



## skeet9924

I envy you girls that your lo will go to bed around 7:30-8.. Carson will only go to bed at 10.. He then sleeps until 3 .. Then from 3:30-7.. I keep trying to early his bed time but he takes it as a nap and is up 1-1.5 hrs later


----------



## rose.

Oh no koala that sounds horrid! Hope you recover soon, it must be really hard coping with a newborn etc with that heavy bleeding!

Thanks for the tip kte! I will give that a go if he doesn't settle.

Don't worry skeet Alfie is the same and he doesn't even normally nap in the evening! The hv said its quite normal but suggested moving his bath back 15 mins every few days if he seems tired earlier. But she said babies will sort their own routine out so I don't need to actively try moving his bedtime unless he seems tired earlier.


----------



## Kte

kraftykoala said:


> Ella slept 12-7.30 last night, much better, she's been much more settled today as well, maybe it was the growth spurt!
> 
> I'm not faring so well, after bleeding near enough constantly since having her, the last couple of days it became really heavy to the extent I was soaking through the highest absorbency tampon in an hour. My stomach is really sore too. Went to the doctors this morning and they suspect an infection in my womb so I now have 2 different kinds of antibiotics and instructions to go back if they don't improve matters.
> 
> It's a good job Ella is cute, what with the PND, the wound infection and now a womb infection this has been a sucky postnatal recovery!!

:hugs:


----------



## rose.

Anna, glad William is feeding and sleeping well. A quick question - I remember seeing you wearing William in a moby. I just got one and can't seem to get it right. What's the best hold for a baby of this age? Alfie likes to look around and have his legs free too.


----------



## anna1986

yes I had something similar to a moby. I have moved onto a ring sling which I prefer now. 
best wrap for alfie would prob be the kangaroo wrap there are picture instructions n a video on the moby website.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZroE4pDg6g - that's a video.


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna! It's much easier to see a video. I will give it another go tomorrow! I also have a ring sling - my SIL gave me both to try. Any tips on using that? I haven't got the hang of it yet either


----------



## anna1986

Rose - i love my RS. Its so much easier than a wrap. Again look on you tube n there will be loads of videos. William was legs inside the RS until 2 weeks ago when i put him legs out. Only tip i have for the RS is make sure it tight n you have the shoulder bit spread. So hard to explain. Will add a couple of pics for u when im up feedin william during the night of different ways ive had him in the moby n RS.


----------



## skeet9924

Wondering if any of you are having this issue.. Carson was originally a horrible napper.. At about a month he became a fantastic napper... I followed his schedule closely to make sure he napped well recently I took him to my work for the day and it threw him off.. Now he's hard to get to nap again and will only sleep for 30-40 min abs is becoming very grumpy again!! Any advice??


----------



## AmyB1978

Koala, :hugs: sory you are having such a tough recovery! I hope the antibiotics are helping.

Rose, a hug hold or kangaroo hold would probably be the best ones right now... I use both with Emily (we started with the newborn hug hold but she seems to squashed for that one now. She loves the moby. We are also currently renting a catbird baby pikkolo from our baby wearing library. I dunno if you have them there, but here there are groups you can go and get help with wrps, slings, carriers and even rent them. An added bonus is being around other mommies. We have only been once but it was nice.

Skeet, I wish I ad napping advice but we are kind of in the same boat. She used to nap fairly consistently well and then she started sleeping better at night and got sick and her naps are very hit or miss now. The going to bed earlier may come for you though, she used to go down around midnight but then all of a sudden fell into more of a 7-8 o'clock bedtime.


----------



## anna1986

heres some pics sorry they're not brilliant ones


hug hold


kangaroo hold






he always falls asleep in the RS


----------



## Kte

Anna: He looks happily zonked in it! :flower:

Skeet: Sorry no nap advice as such, although I have just noticed that by not taking Sophie upstairs to the bedroom whilst I finish this darn dissertation, she kept waking in her 2 hrly slots whereas normally she is fast asleep still. Do you think maybe that might help him nap - the location?


----------



## MrsChezek

So the last few two days, Hayden has started feeding for only 6-10 minutes at a time. Usually, I read and post on my iPhone while she feeds, but now I don't have enough time!!! So I'm totally falling behind here and I miss you girls :cry: The good news is that she's taken to napping off of us! We randomly started moving her after she fell asleep on Saturday and she seems ok with this (for now at least). It's wonderful as I have been able to clean up, cook dinners, do laundry, spend some time with the dog and prep for whatever we're doing next after she wakes up so I'm not trying to pack things with her in my arms.

*rose* - I'm glad eating on the couch is working for you guys! Do what you have to get some hot food in ya :flower:

*Kte* - I actually find sleeping with the light on helpful when I have to wake up. If the lights are all off and I have to get up after 3, 4 or 5 hours of sleep, I have the hardest time waking up!!! I feel like I had been hit by a truck. I think it's cause I go into a deep sleep&#8230;whereas with the light, it's a lighter sleep so it's easier to wake up. But I bet I'm not getting as much rest like you said! It's hard to win, isn't it? And that's crazy with all those prams!!! I hope 7 is the lucky one&#8230;it is my lucky number :happydance: edit - just read you're on 8 :dohh: LOL Hope that's the end of the line for you!

*AmyB* - Hayden slept a lot yesterday and I too was worried that she was sleeping so much! We're crazy :haha: But its hard not to worry about them! I'm glad Emily is feeling better :hugs: I joined a baby wearing group as well! I am currently renting a mei tai and Hayden seems to like that a lot more than the sling and moby. But I've only worn her in the newborn hug hold which I think she felt squashed in too&#8230;and she's so into seeing things now that it's too constricting. I'll have to look into other holds maybe&#8230;our next meeting is this Monday so I'll see what I can learn :thumbup:

*skeet* - I thought about bringing Hayden up to our bedroom for naps but I'm worried it will somehow mess up our night time routine. She's SUCH a great night sleeper, goes down all by herself and sleeps 7-9 hours through the night so I'm too scared to lose that!!!! But I bet it would work :dohh: Right now, we've managed to move her off of us if we put her on this one leather club chair on her belly on a blanket (which is so against all the safe sleeping rules!!!). She sleeps there happily for around 2 hours! And if she stirs, we just pat her on the butt a couple times and she goes back to sleep&#8230;so fingers crossed it will work in the long term! And I would love for Hayden to go down later! She keeps wanting to go down earlier and earlier and we keep pushing her to stay up longer in fear of her waking up for the day at like 6am!!!! We're night owls so that would kill us :dohh:
*
baby_maybe* - Hayden is outgrowing all her clothes lengthwise! She's grown taller in the last two weeks and all the 0-3 stuff is suddenly tight. Well, the stuff with foots. The rest is just a nice capri length :haha: Thank goodness it's warm here now!

*sharn* - hope you feel better soon!!!

*AmyT* - I would definitely have her lungs checked if she's coughing. They are so little and so susceptible to things! Good luck :hugs:

*krafty* - so sorry to hear about the infection! Hope it heals quickly :hugs:

*anna* - I'm curious to see how you use the sling&#8230;we got one way back and never could figure it out where Hayden would be happy&#8230;thanks for sharing!


OK I'm all caught up...but way past my bedtime! :dohh: Alas...I really wanted to catch up with you ladies. Off to bed I go!
:hug:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh I forgot to say! I found a solution to distract Hayden from sucking on her hand - Sophie!!! I have the little one, got it as a baby shower gift, and she seems to really like it! She can't hold it yet but she's learned to sort of shove it into her mouth. It's really amusing to watch her nibble on it and push it around clumsily with her little hands. Here's a pic from this morning:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/4BDAF645-01CC-4D62-B7DB-B41F4EA462A5-6605-000005117ACC3169_zps38bef44d.jpg

Yay for finding a paci alternative!! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

mrsC - that pic of hayden is soooooo cute. id def give you RS another go its fab n so easy once you get use to it. have a look on you tube theres some great videos. at haydens age she would be legs out. :)


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna that's great, William looks soo comfy! I think I will give the ring sling a go later too. He looks very supported and comfy - that position is actually how Alfie likes to sleep on me anyway so I think he would like it.

No we don't have baby wrap/sling groups here but I wish we did, it would be fab!

Mrs c it's funny how their eating habits change isn't it! Gorgeous pic of hayden. Alfie has that toy too but I didn't think of using it until he's teething! I might give him it this evening when he's grissly and see what he does with it. His grip is strong but he doesn't understand holding things yet, but we could start having a go. He might be ok with that one though as it has thin handles.

Transition to cotbed seems to be going well, it took 2 attempts to put him down last night but I think he just wanted a bit more food. He woke up at 3.15 and 6.15 and is now going back down for another sleep. So a success :) the only thing is he keeps kicking the covers off so I'm going to have to get used to tucking them in better or get a grow bag to try him in!!


----------



## JenJen80

I love my moby wrap and it's been a huge help to me :) I used you tube to show me how to use it properly.

Martha's appointment went well she is absolutely fine which is fab news.:happydance:
Yesterday she slept 45 mins all day :wacko: but last night did 10pm-5.30 am so I am refreshed but I feel she could do with more!!!!


----------



## rose.

Great Jen! Sometimes they have days where they fight sleep its really odd, hopefully you will have a better day with more naps today :D


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh I really want a wrap or sling now! We have a baby bjorn carrier which Holly loves but the others just look much comfier for parent and baby! I've been looking on eBay and there are some reasonably priced ones on there so I may invest. My only concern is that we carried our middle daughter a lot and when she got bigger she hated the buggy, would either want to walk (which is fine obviously) or be carried but she's too heavy now, I sometimes wonder if its because she's so used to being carried... Or whether she's just an awkward madam (this is probably more likely!). 

Think going to get Holly checked out, her cough sounds horrible, you'd think she smoked 40 a day! Her chest doesn't sound wheezy or anything and i'm not one for running to docs but at 6 weeks old think its better to get checked. X


----------



## rose.

Amy I would definitely say its best to be checked. We had to take Alfie to hospital at 4 weeks due to a vomiting bug. I felt like I was overreacting but he got poorly very quickly so it's definitely best to catch things early


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, glad Hayden is,finally sleeping off of,you for naps! I just bought a 2nd hand beco gemini for Emily and she seems to like it. Since we have one that seems to be working, I havent figured out if i will continue to rent from the babywearing group or not. i have to,skip,renting this next time, when i return the one i am currently renting, as they are only allowed to be checked out for a month and i will be away visiting my family at the next meeting. i love that picture of Hayden, so,cute! Emily has the big Sophie and I think she might like it, if not now soon, but when we put it in her toy bin when we got,it our dog went nutso at the squeaking so I am a bit worried how he will be if she plays with it. It might have to be an upstairs toy (dog doesn't go up) or a diaper bag toy! ;)

Rose, glad Alfie is transitioning to the cot bed well. He is still in your room, right? Definitely watch videos on YouTube for help with the sling, especially if you don't have the option of going to a group and having people help you. For the Moby, there are also pretty good detailed, step by step, photos of instructions on the website, at least there are on the US website.... That is how I learned. 

JenJen, glad Martha's appointment went well! Sorry she had a rough day nap wise, Emily has those ( more often the. I would like!) and gets soooo cranky! Glad she is sleeping better at night though!

AmyT, I hope carrying a lot doesn't make them not like the stroller... It makes sense it might though. I am going to have to make a point to get Emily used to her stroller as well! Right now she just goes in her travel system so het stroller is no different really then her car seat but once that changes, especially, I will have to make a point to use it more. Right now I kind of vary between wearing her, bringing her in her carseat, and using the stroller. 
I hope Holly is feeling much better... I agree a cough at this age,should be checked out, especially if it sounds that bad. 

I like being in touch with all of you, so glad we've kept the thread going! It is so nice to talk to other Mamas, and to have a little group of us where we know one another and can discuss things! It also is very helpful to me to read what everyone's babies are doing, because Emily was early I sometimes struggle to know if she is on track with milestones, etc, reading what the other March babies are doing helps remind me where she should be at if I go by her adjusted age, which I am supposed to.

Sorry for all the commas and odd punctuation when I post. I use my iPad to post, usually when she is,feeding, or sleeping on me afterwards before I can lay her down, and I tend to hit commas and periods instead of the space bar half the time!


----------



## rose.

Yep Alfie is still in our room! Thankfully the cot just fits in. I would have had to buy a smaller one if it didn't as I wasn't ready to put him in his own room yet! He's still so little. 

I think we are having a growth spurt, he's been so hungry this morning and had a lie in too! Now he's fighting sleep though so I hope he falls asleep soon!


----------



## baby_maybe

Amyb - I had a preemie born at 32 weeks and it's really difficult to remember that even though they might be 3 or 4 months old, because of the amount of weeks early there were they develop more in line with their adjusted age. It catches up on itself though, by 1 year old my dd was in line for where her actual age put her for development rather than going by adjusted :)


----------



## anna1986

amyT - id def recommend the ring slings or wraps they are so much more comfy for mum n baby. theres actually a lot of bad things said about the babybjorn type carries coz of how they are designed and the effects on babys hips. 


as for the slings making them hate the prams etc my lb actually prefers his pram if were out for a length of time. hes soooo nosey n likes to watch the sky whilst laying in the pram. I use my sling a lot for day to day activities such as chasing a 2yr old around soft play n toddler groups. n it works a treat around the house if hes fussing n wont sleep!


----------



## JenJen80

anna1986 said:


> amyT - id def recommend the ring slings or wraps they are so much more comfy for mum n baby. theres actually a lot of bad things said about the babybjorn type carries coz of how they are designed and the effects on babys hips.
> 
> 
> as for the slings making them hate the prams etc my lb actually prefers his pram if were out for a length of time. hes soooo nosey n likes to watch the sky whilst laying in the pram. I use my sling a lot for day to day activities such as chasing a 2yr old around soft play n toddler groups. n it works a treat around the house if hes fussing n wont sleep!


A friend of mine posted a pic on FB about slings will go see if i can find it.


----------



## JenJen80

Found it

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac185/jenneil1980/moby/935440_10151421683048857_925709484_n_zps41ea0ac0.jpg


----------



## Amy_T

That's a really interesting pic, seeing it like that makes it look awfully uncomfy (despite the smiley baby!). I've only read the bad things since we stopped using it typically! Will definitely look at the wrap type ones... My hubby loves carrying though so will have to be a plain one otherwise he wouldn't be too impressed!


----------



## AmyB1978

Some of the carrier type ones are ok, baby just needs to be supported from knee to knee and have their knees higher then their bumm. There is also a way to convert the Bjorn, and other carriers like it, to be better for Mama and baby... https://canadianbabywearingschool.com/?p=749

Depending how big your lo is and how long you want to carry I've been told, but don't know yet as Emily's not there yet, that the moby and stretchy wraps are only good to about 15-18 pounds then become not supportive enough... So depending on your budget, how many you want, etc you might consider a woven wrap ( have not tried one) because it will last longer and can be used for back carries. I've heard the woven wrap is harder to learn how to use but, again, no experience to tell you for sure. If your looking to get something I highly recommend a baby wearing group/ lending library to get advice and try different ones out if there is one available to you, if not, the natural parenting section on here has so e good threads about different types of wraps. Slings, etc.


----------



## anna1986

amyT - you can get buckled carriers aswell such as a beco butterfly or Gemini or boba 3g. amyb is right moby and streatchy wraps are only good for little babies as once they start getting heavy and can push them selves around they become unsafe (despite them saying they r suitable until much older) def a woven wrap if you were going to invest. my little boy wont tolerate being wrapped. wovens aren't like mobys and you can pre-tie them you have to kinda wrap it whilst holding the baby. I love my RS for ease and less faffing about. I am tempted to buy a buckled carrier though too as tried a beco n my lb loved it.


----------



## JenJen80

Apparently the Ergo is a good carrier but not sure from what age its from.


----------



## Kte

Mei tai or connecta are good, they are usually reversible so you get a nice pattern for your and your OH can have the plain side!

I love baby wearing but does anyone agree the wrap names are like learning a new language?!


----------



## wanting2010

I love my Moby but I'm looking at getting a structured carrier. DS hasn't been weighed on a baby scale in several weeks, but when I weigh him at home I'm getting 13 lbs which seems about right because he is getting downright HEAVY!! I'm finding it's getting more and more uncomfortable and painful on my back to wear him for too long in the Moby. I'm thinking maybe an Ergo...


----------



## sportysgirl

Poppy and I went for our 6-8 week check today all is good. She also had her first injections. She was so brave had a few tears but soon settled.


----------



## rose.

That's great sportysgirl. I need to book Alfie's jabs :( he's had his 6 week check but they do the jabs separately in my doctors. Not looking forward to it. I've got to phone them first thing Monday I've been meaning to do it all week


----------



## AmyB1978

Sporty, glad all is well.

To anyone considering an ergo, it says you need an infant insert, which adds $$ to the price. I was told by some people in the group I go to that a rolled up receiving blanket works just as well. Also, from things I've read other mamas say about the insert, even though it says you need it to whatever size/age I think most of our babies might be ok without it at all, though I've not tried one on to see.

Does anyone have any weekend plans? Happy early Mother's Day to all the US mamas!


----------



## Amy_T

Blooming Nora, its a minefield this babywearing isn't it!! 

Glad poppy was ok after her jabs, we got our appointment through today, typically its during half term so my eldest will be off school - she hates it if her sisters have to have anything done so I think she may end up staying with my mum that day!


----------



## kraftykoala

I can't recommend the Ergo enough, I used it constantly with DS2 and he loved it. Saying that, I only started him with it when he was around 4 months because the newborn insert was such a faff and I could never get it right. 

I've kept the Ergo to use when Ella is bigger, and I also have a Moby and a Lifft which is really handy for keeping in the car, and I've just ordered a Connecta which I'm excited to use :) And it's really pretty, its the Bird of Norway print one under the preorder tab :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ok I'm interested in carrying Ruben, but I've never carried any of my others because they were just happy laying down or sleeping! Ruben definitely needs to be held some of the time and some sort of carrier would make it so much easier for me. 

Now we do have a sling library and I'm waiting for the next meet to come up, but for now can any of you more experienced ladies make some suggestions so I have some sort of idea what to look at. 

My needs are that I need to be able to tie it/put it on on my own as DH works quite long hours. Ruben is obviously quite a large boy (13lb15oz at last weigh in at 10 weeks old!) so I need something that will support him well and not kill my back in the process. I'm guessing he's probably already getting on the heavy side for any of the stretchy wraps? I'm currently a size uk16 so need something comfortable and also that can maybe go smaller if I ever lose some of this baby weight, I used to be a uk12, so potentially could be again but probably not for some time! Also and this is probably jumping the gun until I decide what to get, but I get so confused about what to dress him in if I were carrying? Like if its a hot day and he's close to me and getting my body heat I presumably would not have him in much as otherwise he would over heat?

As you can see I'm a bit clueless :haha:


----------



## Kte

Don't worry *Amy* & * baby_maybe*, I'm still learning too. I have found this website provides loads of useful info https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=articles

This is a useful page on their website too - it;s not just instructions but tells you which wraps can be put in which positions and includes wrap sizes https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=WrapInstructionsChart

One thing I did fine was I thought I was so behind with baby wearing as lots of the October 09 Mummies I know do it but when I wore Sophie out in the Mei tai I got endless comments about it and everyone was really impressed with it :thumbup: 

*Sportysgirl:* Glad all went well and there weren't too many tears. :flower:

Happy Mothers Day US mummies :flower:


----------



## anna1986

baby_maybe - sling librarys are fab I joined are local one n it £10 for a yr and u can borrow as many wraps/slings as you like throughout the year.
id def recommend trying a ring sling. they r pretty easy to use. I absolutely love the woven wraps but William wont tolerate being wrapped he just gets annoyed! def go to the next sling meet and try a couple of slings out xx


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh lots of info on there, thanks kte. 

I can't find a sling library very close to me unfortunately, closest is over an hour I think. There are just so many aren't there, there are some cheaper alternatives on eBay but I usually think you get what you pay for so a bit wary of using them! X


----------



## AmyB1978

Amy, if you go the eBay route be careful if the price looks too good to be true it probably is. There are fake, cheaply made, versions of some of the name brands out there, especially the ergo.


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks for all the info ladies, I'm definitely going to go to the sling meet next time they do it here and I might go for a ring sling, William looks very comfortable in yours Anna :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

I tried the ring sling again earlier, was much more successful but just needed to do a bit more adjustment so it is tighter round Alfie's shoulders and also it seems like it might be a bit uncomfortable under his bum/at the top of his legs. I will give it a go again tomorrow


----------



## anna1986

rose with the RS make sure u tighten the bottom bit before putting him in. so once hes in it only needs slightly adjusting. once hes in tighten the top abit not completely though. lean forward and reach in from the top n grab the fabric that is between his legs and pull it up so he has quite a lot of fabric under his bum and is in the froggy position. then tighten. once you've tightened the bottom again then finish the top off. I also roll up a muslin cloth and make a neck support by folding the fabric by the neck over it (hard to explain but look at my photos again.) once hes all in put ur hands flat under his feet like hes standing on them n push his legs up more so his knees are definatly higher than his bum. this should also get you a better seat. 
hope that makes sense?? it is 3:30am!

x


----------



## MrsChezek

*AmyB* - that's so funny that you have all those extra commas and periods when you type on your iPad! I tend to have extra 'returns' when I type on my iPhone instead of spaces!!! :haha: I think the big sophie would be too heavy for Hayden at the moment&#8230;she still struggles with the weight of the little one. But she shoves it about with her fists and it seems to work&#8230;only part of the time though. She's still mostly into her fingers! :nope: DH gave me the afternoon off today to go see a movie with a friend as part of my mother's day weekend - it was fab! :happydance: But I was gone almost 4 hours and it seemed really looooong without Hayden.

*rose* - what is a cot? is it a full size crib? or a bassinet? Sorry, I'm lost in the british terminology :dohh: We were going to move Hayden back to her crib from the incline bassinet she's been in since her congestion has cleared up but since we're traveling this Thursday, we figured we shouldn't mess with her too much. If anything, we're going to have her sleep in her travel bassinet once it arrives - we totally forgot to order it earlier!!! So it won't be here until Tuesday at earliest :dohh: Not much time to air it out from it's plastic smell!

*krafty* - i heard the ergo is fab when their bigger so we got one from our registry. Burt I too have heard that it's a PITA to use with the infant insert!!! So I haven't bothered&#8230;I love our mei tai at the moment and the moby is nice too. Though I think Hayden has outgrown the newborn hug hold I've been using so I'm going to pull up some videos on the kangaroo hold and learn it this week. 

What holds are you all moby users fans of?

*anna* - I've read instructions and even had a consultant go over it a couple times with me and I can't seem to get Hayden in the RS correctly! I don't know what I'm doing wrong! One time she was on I realized her little legs were turning BLUE!!! It freaked me out and I stopped trying&#8230;she fights being put into any carrier so that really makes it difficult&#8230;once she's in, she usually likes it though :dohh: I wish she made it easier!!! The stretchy fabric of the moby makes me more comfortable with sticking her in it as it doesn't seem to cut off her circulation. My babywearing group meets this Monday so I hope to get more help with using the ring sling correctly then. Hopefully I'll figure it out!!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna that makes sense :) mrs c, I was worried about the same thing with the legs which is why I took Alfie out of it. I wish there was a baby wearing group nearby :( I will just have to wait til I see my SIL who is a pro at baby wearing! She is also my bf guru so whenever I need help or advice with bf I ask her :D

Alfie just did 10pm-5.45 yay!! I have moved his bath forward by 15 mins. Last night he took a nap in the evening which helped massively. He was asleep on me but at least he got a bit of rest and wasn't quite as grouchy as normal. I am going to keep brining the bath back by 15 mins every so often.


----------



## rose.

Oh and we are learning to self settle! Have kind of been forced to as Alfie won't often take any more milk after his change now (used to be feed one side, change, feed the other) so doesn't fall asleep on the breast. He also is less sleepy once he's woken up if its light and the sun is coming through the curtains. So I have been putting him in his cot awake and he falls asleep himself :D unless he has wind and then he wriggles around for ages. I'm just making sure he has a really good wind before I put him in and then lay there crossing my fingers waiting for him to fall back to sleep!! ;) he always wants feeding to sleep at 10 though - he literally takes a couple of sucks then goes all sleepy and falls asleep when I am winding him. I know I shouldn't feed to sleep but I love it! And so does he. I am just going to do what he wants now and then break the habit later on when he is bigger. He's just a tiny baby at the moment!

Mrs c, a cot I think is like your crib - it is the biggest one you get and is suitable from birth to approx 5 yrs as it has 3 different levels and then you can take the sides off to make it in to a small bed for an older toddler/young child


----------



## JenJen80

Yay we have just done 9.30 - 6am must have been the sea air yesterday.

I think I will be moving on to the ergo once M is heavy enough.


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for all the babies sleeping longer stretches!!!

Rose, yay for Alfie self settling to sleep! I almost always nurse Emily to sleep. There are times I don't but, for now, it is her typical way to go to sleep. I had read a good article about it and how babies can kind of naturally ease out of it, unfortunately I have no idea where I had found it! I hope I don't live to regret nursing her to sleep... But, for now, it is soo nice!

You ladies are making me want to try a ring sling, mei tai, etc! :winkwink:Maybe I will have to rent more once we are back from our trip, although maybe I should just stick with the Moby, until she's too big, and the Gemini as DH might kill me if I spent all tat money on the Gemini, even used it wasnt cheap, (we are borrowing the moby from my sister) and try other kinds and decide I want something else! :haha:

MrsC, where about in Texas are you going and what brings you to Texas? Did I tell you I lived in central PA for about 15 years before moving to Austin, TX?
Good luck with the trip! You will have to give me tips on the flight (we fly Baltimore to Austin, non-stop) for when Emily and I visit my family at the end of June. We are going ourselves and then DH is flying out towards the end to spend a few days there and we will lay back together.

Happy Mother's Day everyone! :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for long stretches of sleep!!! :happydance: Hayden did 9:20-6:30 herself!!! I only made it to 6:15 as my boobs were killing me and I was soaked :dohh: I pumped them off a tab bit just to get comfy and when I was heading back upstairs she woke up. 

Rose - yup cot = crib :thumbup: we still haven't gotten ours!!! We couldn't find one we liked and then she arrived and it's been mayhem since :dohh: We have a mini crib that she used from birth until she caught a cold around 8 weeks and we moved her to the incline bassinet. We'll transition her back after our trip...

AmyB - we're flying into Dallas as nephew is graduating from Bailor in Waco. DH's family is all in Houston though so that's where we typically go! Where in central PA? I'm on the Delaware River in Bucks County so right next to NJ :flower:
Forgot to say, as far as the flight goes, we're so unprepared! It's crept up on us and I haven't done research or even gotten her travel bassinet yet!! :dohh:

Any moms with older ones have tips for traveling with an infant???


----------



## MrsChezek

Keep forgetting to say...

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!

Can't believe that's my holiday now...I'm a mom! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy mothers day! Honestly I found traveling with an infant pretty easy, it is traveling with a toddler that is hard! when he was little I would wear Connor through the airport and push the stroller/carseat combo using it to hold our carryon luggage then gate check the stroller and seat.

oh and try to feed her during takeoff/landing as it will help withthe pressure in her ears. 
,


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, ive just got soe spare time to pop on lol

Paige seems to stay awake more through the day but prefer to be holded alot to :(. tryed rocking and swaying or just letting her lie on my legs but shes one fussy little girl. 

When ever she's sleeping i try to get things done around the house and forget about this lol Plus i wanna start getting on my this losing weight lol but when i find im bored or i get food on the mind i go looking :(


----------



## rose.

AmyB I think we should make the most of feeding to sleep while we can :) for now its not doing them any harm and it is so lovely having a sleeping baby snuggled against you all chilled out with a full belly!

Yay for so many good nights sleep! I am hoping it continues :) although jabs this week so I doubt it will last for long.

Mrs c we could have done with a mini crib to put Alfie in between the basket and his cot! However he has settled in really well so I am pleased :) I was thinking of getting a swinging crib (which is smaller than a cot but bigger than a basket) but I would have needed bedding etc in that size too so I thought it wasn't really worth it as I didn't have any already.

Cherry I am struggling a bit with food at the moment as when Alfie fusses in the evening I can't be bothered (and don't have time!) to cook anything healthy. We have had so many takeaways and fast food in the last week as hubby's been working late a few nights that I feel disgusting! I am also obsessed with Ben and Jerrys ice cream at the moment! I am going to make a real effort to be healthy starting tomorrow. Don't want to start looking pregnant again LOL! I also hope the weather cheers up again so I can get out walking with the pram

Alfie fell asleep on me just after 8 tonight and was not a happy bunny when I woke him for his bath at 8.50!! I hate having to wake him but never know what to do in that situation I don't want him to wake up at 12 thinking its time for his bath!! Tomorrow I am going to bath him at 8, see what happens. I think he may be ready for an earlier bedtime as he seems to be sleeping until quite late in the morning for the last couple of days.


----------



## Kte

Mmm *Rose* fish food, cookie dough and half baked - my fave's. Out take away's deliver ice cream for afterwards as well, very naughty! 

Just a quick hi from me. I'm drained from two fussy little girls. Chloe has something, not sure what but she is down right miserable with it bless her. So I'm worn out before the week has begun. How can I still get that 'Monday is coming' feeling on Mat leave?! :wacko: So much for being a lady of leisure for a bit :haha:

Sophie is now smiling :happydance: For so long we have had wind smiles we were being a bit over cautious but yesterday and today for sure she has been giving us happy smiles. It's great as she chats away to us and then beams. She is making sure it's impossible for me to get a photo though!


----------



## anna1986

woohoo William slept all night! 7:30-5 :) he then had a bottle n slept til 6:10!!


----------



## rose.

Kte I love cookie dough - I also like chocolate brownie! Any ice cream is good though ;) hope Chloe gets better soon, and in glad Sophie is now smiling its such a lovely feeling.

Anna, that's amazing!! I can't wait until I get that sort of sleep


----------



## JenJen80

mmmmm Caramel chew chew :).


----------



## Amy_T

Haha loving the ice cream talk - cookie dough is amazing! 

Holly doesn't do too bad with sleeping really, tends to have one stretch of between 4 and 6 hours but often every 3 hours. What I expect really. Its our toddler we have issues with, our 2 year old regularly wakes in the night for more than 3 hours at a time, any ideas gratefully received!!


----------



## anna1986

oh no amyT my 2year old often wakes up to 3 times a night too. but she has a drink and goes straight back to sleep now. still annoying though wen your baby sleeps longer than your toddler! does your 2yr old still nap? I have to limit sophies nap otherwise shes up n down all night. x


----------



## Amy_T

Yes she does nap... Well 9 times out of 10. If she has a good night we will always try and get her through the day without one but its a vicious circle as she naps too much, she has a bad night and is consequently unable to get through the next day without a nap! It is the length and time of the nap that we control now but no matter how tired she is it doesn't make a difference. Last night for instance she was shattered but took an hour to get to sleep, woke up at 11.30 until 2.30, woke again at 6 but went back off until 7.15. 

I don't know, its all so confusing but we are getting to the end of our tether as she shares a room with our 7 year old who is affected too, she ends up really tired at the end of the week if lucy has had particularly bad nights. 

Hey ho, I'm sure we will get there, Grace (the eldest) was a shocking sleeper too (although in a different way) and she is much better now. X 

Sorry for the non baby related rant there!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Half Baked is THE best ice cream ever as it combines my two favorites!!! I also like chunky monkey and from Russia with buzz. Now I want some!!! And it's 9am :dohh: :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Happy Mother's Day!! I agree chez it sounds so surreal!!

I'm so jealous if you ladies that have full night sleepers.. Carson is 10:30 until anywhere between 1-3 then back asleep and up between 7-8


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: Sorry, no advice, if Chloe is up she is soon back down - usually a misplaced teddy. Unless she is ill or I decide to drag her into bed with me when OH has gone to work (he leaves at 3am) but that's rare as too many sleeps with me and she is a complete monster with me.

Sophie's sleep last night was 9.30 - 1 then 1.30 - 4 and then 4.30 - 7. So 2.5hrs-ish a piece. It's okay but she was fab last week when I was up all hours. Knew it would happen :haha: Its still pretty good tho. She has pretty much been awake all day, she got about 45mins nap time in but I had to wake her to fetch Chloe :dohh:


----------



## sportysgirl

Skeet, Poppy doesn't sleep through yet either. She normally feeds about 11, 3 and 6. Be nice when she does sleep through.

I also like ben and jerrys!


----------



## AmyB1978

I sometimes feel so confident and capable in being a Mom and other times I feel like I don't know what the hell I'm doing. Today is not a confident day... She won't nap, all she wants is held and nursed... If I let her slep on me we'd be fine but I try not to do that too much. She goes down at night,btypically... Why won't she nap?

Sorry, having one of those days. Do any of you have days where you are emotional and feel like the worst mom in the world?


----------



## Amy_T

I frequently have those days Amy and I've been a mum for more than 7.5 years!


----------



## anna1986

amyB - yep in the 26 months ive been a mum ive prob spent half of that feeling like I have no idea what im doing!


----------



## JenJen80

AmyB my little one is like that every day at the mo and I've just taken to going with the flow.


----------



## AmyB1978

JenJen, I just don't understand hey she will sleep, most always, in her bassinet at night but I struggle so much to get her to nap, especially off of me, during the day. Sometimes she doesn't "act" tired but I know from experience that staying up too long is not a good thing or her. I also worry that letting her sleep on me will " spoil " her and mess up her sleep at night and in the future... 

Sorry for the selfish posts, just having one of those days


----------



## anna1986

Amy - i let my daughter sleep on me all the time up until she got to big n heavy. Sometimes id be sat on the sofa for hours but it never stopped her from sleeping in her bed overnight or during the day if i decided i needed to get on. BUT i enjoyed that time with her. Im really sad that i dont get to do that much with william as im always up n down with my toddler. Enjoy the sleepy cuddles x


----------



## Kte

Amy, sometimes you just have to say, 'you know what, today just isn't going to happen'. I still have to remind myself of this now but when I do, the day just feels that bit easier. Give in to it, get comfy and enjoy the cuddles. You won't spoil her doing it now and then and remember, she is going through so much growing and developing right now, so just some days she will want a Mummy cuddle to get her through it.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden sleeps great in her bassinet at night but won't go down for a nap without me jumping through a few hoops! She loves to sleep on my boob - that's her favorite! If I wear her, she tolerates that most of the time. In the car or while strolling is a pretty good option most days. But as soon as the motion stops or she's moved to a bed, she starts crying :dohh: it's hard!! But at least they're napping at all cause I know moms with LOs that don't nap AT ALL!!!


----------



## anna1986

cannot believe William is 3 months old today!! where did them 3 months go???


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy 3 months William!

Thanks, ladies, for all of the advice, you helped me through a tough day!


----------



## MrsChezek

So yesterday Hayden fell asleep at 5pm and pretty much slept through until 8:30am! She briefly woke up to feed at 7:30pm, 10:30pm and 5am. Pretty much fell right back asleep after each feed. She then napped from 12:45-3:45 this afternoon and we had a hard time keeping her awake after 5pm...she crashed at 9pm as soon as we put her to bed. She also took several micro naps (15-20 min) throughout the day! This isn't normal - anyone else's LO sleeping a ton? I'm worried...I know that sounds crazy but it seems like a lot of sleep!! Wondering if I should call my doc...she's not feverish or congested...just very sleepy! Keep waiting for her to wake up and refuse to sleep but its not happening! I hope she's ok...


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, Emily goes through phases of more and less sleep, I think it's normal. If you are worried then maybe you can track her sleep to see the total number of hours in a day for a week or so and then if it seems excessive call or go in to her pediatrician.


----------



## skeet9924

Mrs chez- she could have gone through a growth spirt! Carson sleeps so much some days and other days not at all. If it continues for a few days I might consider calling but I wouldn't worry about 1 day especially if she doesn't have a fever or anything.. They grow and develop so much that its hard on their little bodies and brains.


----------



## MrsChezek

Good idea to track and count and see how it goes for a couple more days...I'm just a worry wort!! :shy: Miss my laughing, alert baby girl :baby:


----------



## rose.

Amy, I have days like that too! Sometimes no matter what I do Alfie just won't sleep! I normally find that a couple of days like that are followed by a day or two of more sleep so I put it down to growth spurts - 1 or 2 days feeding excessively to stock up then 1 or 2 days excessive sleeping.

Yesterday was odd, Alfie was unusually fussy and randomly cried out for no reason when a parcel arrived! Then he stopped crying as quickly as he started. He also didn't nap all morning but then napped for most of the evening. Very strange. I read they go through a wonder week at 8 weeks so perhaps that's the cause :s he seems normal again today but is having his jabs later so doubt it will last!

I put Alfie in his sleeping bag last night for the first time, he seemed ok a bit restless but I think that may have been down to his odd behaviour yesterday!! I will try it again for a few days and see what happens. It was definitely easier not having to tuck the covers in and he was nice and cosey when I got him out this morning.

Happy 3 months William :D


----------



## Kte

Happy 3 months William.

Sophie was wide awake all yesterday and today she is fast asleep. Made me look daft at Bounce and Rhyme when I said she is awake more :haha:


----------



## JenJen80

Rose I have been using a gro bag from 3 weeks. M hates blankets and ends up kicking them off she loves her bag too and as it was big I just tucked it in at the end of her moses basket.


----------



## rose.

Jen I wondered what to do with the end!! As its way too long. It ended up bunched up under Alfie's legs as he kicks them up in the air a lot! He didn't seem bothered. Tucking it in is a good idea

Kte that's always the way!! They always do the opposite to what you tell people they do ha.

Jabs are done, Alfie cried loads when they went in but seems ok now. He's a bit sleepy so I'm just going to let him cuddle up and sleep on me all afternoon :) poor baby!!


----------



## Kte

Feel better soon Alfie :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

Hopefully Alfie does ok after his shots today. 

KTE, isn't that just the way!?! 

Emily is still sleeping in swaddleme sacks


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, I hope Alfie is ok after his jabs.

Poppy has been so unsettled the last 24 hours, she wont be put down or sleep. As soon as I put her down she cries. Not sure what is up?


----------



## rose.

He had a sleep for a long time after we got home but since he woke up he's been so upset, gave him some calpol earlier which seemed to help a lot but he is still very upset :( hope he gets better soon! Before the calpol he was inconsolable!


----------



## rose.

Sportysgirl has she got bad wind? Alfie is like that if he's very windy or needs a big poo!! Or maybe she's going through a wonder week they apparently have one at 8 weeks - google it, I did the other day it's very interesting!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, :hugs: to you and Alfie


----------



## AmyB1978

Sportysgirl, :hugs: to,you and Poppy. I hope she settles for you soon, it is so hard when they are like that, especially when you can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## anna1986

Rose hope alfies ok after his jabs W was inconsolible for 24hrs had to giv 2 doses of calpol. 
Sportysgirl hope poppy settles for you

AFM im in shock got W weighed today n hes a whooping 13lb14ozs! Hes put on 2lb8ozs in 3 weeks lol


----------



## rose.

Wow Anna what a fantastic weight gain! You must be very pleased :)

Alfie is a bit better than earlier but still a bit fussy. He has done several dirty nappies though and is quite windy so that could be contributing to the unsettledness! Bath at 8.30 then another feed so hopefully he will chill out after that. He let me eat dinner without crying though which was unexpected after what he was like earlier :D


----------



## baby_maybe

Rose - Ruben was exactly the same after his first lots of jabs. Slept for ages after but was then totally inconsolable for the rest of the day, he had to get 2 doses of calpol too. His next lot are on the 31st.

Ruben has been a bit unsettled for the last couple of days and seems to have bad wind again, not sure why, he's been on the same milk for 3 weeks now, is still pooing etc. Hopfully it passes soon, although he's still sleeping at night soi can't complain really!


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe hope the next jabs go ok! Also hope Ruben goes back to his normal self soon. You're right though - the nights are the most important


----------



## baby_maybe

Just had a look at the wonder weeks thing too and I suppose Roo could be gearing up for wonder week 12, so maybe that explains the fussing too!


----------



## rose.

Yeah could be! I hadn't heard of it until I saw it on a thread the other day and wondered what it meant. I always used to assume fussing meant growth spurt, but this makes a lot of sense


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies.. I have to book Carson's 2 month app to get his jabs I hope he's not too bad after.. However I feel the past 2 days I've set Carson up for some bad day time sleeping habits . We got Carson circumsized yesterday. He handled it very well.. The doctor said he cried the least of any baby he's had! ( I know that circumcision is a very touchy topic please don't judge me I left it up to my husbands discretion) Carson has handled it very well.. I've been giving him Tylenol .. However I've been a total suck with him and letting him nap on me through the day .. I just hope that I'm not setting myself up for difficult naps after he heals

Rose- hope Alfie settles for you


----------



## MrsChezek

You girls got me reading about the wonder weeks! Does anyone have the book?


----------



## rose.

Thanks skeet! Don't worry I let Alfie nap on me often. Sometimes I am just so desperate for him to get a nap during the day I just allow him to nap wherever he falls asleep. He still sleeps in his cot no problem. Hope he heals soon!

Mrs c I don't have the book. Although I think it would be a very interesting read. If we got time to read it ;)

Well our night wasn't too bad, Alfie was asleep by 9.45 and woke at 2 again - this is the second night in the row! Again I checked his temp tucked him in and he fell back to sleep. He then woke at 4 and then again at 6 and 8, Im so tired what a difference an hour between feeds can make! Hope he's back to normal tonight, he will be back in the sleeping bag tonight. I didn't want to put him in it last night in case he got a temperature. I did wake up at 6 to find him straddling the top of the blanket ha ha I don't know how he managed to twist himself round and push himself up enough to do it!! Strange boy ha


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs C I have downloaded the wonder weeks book to our kindle as its cheaper and easier to read when feeding. Only just started the intro though. 

Poppy slept finally at 11pm and the usual one feed in the night. She is still fussy and clingy this morning though.

Rose glad Alfie was ok after his jabs.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I do have the ww book, and definitely found it rang true throughout Connor's first year - I swear any time I felt he was being fussier than usual, I would consult the book and sure enough it would be a ww! An interesting read, and reassuring toknow there is a reason for the fussiness, rhough the book gets pretty repetetive, and a lot of the info (including the all important chart!) is available online.


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man Paige is just has bad lol. If she goes down around 9.30pm she'll wake around 1-2am for a feed then goes back down around 3-3.30am. takes her ages to settle. Today i woke up at half 7.30am to feed her as her dad had her last night. took me until about 8.30am to get her down again. i put her in the basket and she'll still sleeping but makes funny noises to lol she sleeps better through the day than at night.

Ohh ice cream talk dont get me start on ben and jerry's to much yummy in them lol..

i bought infacol to help paige with wind as she always seemed to keep it trapped down pretty sure its helping her.. she does this face like she needs to poop lol but doesnt takes her a day or 2 to actaully poop and its to messy to lol.. 

Her dad is away from thursday to monday so this shall be super fun...


----------



## sportysgirl

Cherrybump said:


> Oh man Paige is just has bad lol. If she goes down around 9.30pm she'll wake around 1-2am for a feed then goes back down around 3-3.30am. takes her ages to settle. Today i woke up at half 7.30am to feed her as her dad had her last night. took me until about 8.30am to get her down again. i put her in the basket and she'll still sleeping but makes funny noises to lol she sleeps better through the day than at night.
> 
> Ohh ice cream talk dont get me start on ben and jerry's to much yummy in them lol..
> 
> i bought infacol to help paige with wind as she always seemed to keep it trapped down pretty sure its helping her.. she does this face like she needs to poop lol but doesnt takes her a day or 2 to actaully poop and its to messy to lol..
> 
> Her dad is away from thursday to monday so this shall be super fun...

I hope all goes ok while Paige's dad is away. My OH is going away on Friday for 2 weeks, I am really going to miss him.


----------



## Kte

Sounds like you get lots of nice support from your OH's :thumbup:

Sophie had her 6 week check today, all is fine and she now weights 11lbs and 11.5oz! (Still 75th centile). Really pleased, Sophie was so chilled, only cried once and the rest she was awake and happy.


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for a nice check up Kte! :yipee:

Sportys and cherry - hope the time ur OHs are away goes by quickly! :hugs:

MrsAJ - oooh where online is the chart and info? I know I won't have time to read the book!

Sportys - is it a book that reads well on kindle? I found myself jumping around all my preg books and would find that hard to do on my kindle so I had all in paperback.


AFM I'm exhausted. After sleeping most of sun eve, Monday and yesterday, H is now fussy and feeding every hour! Seems backwards...I would think she'd cluster feed before going into growth spurt hibernation, not after! But I guess she's trying to catch up on all the missed meals!!! She finally passed out on my drive home this afternoon so I transferred her to her stroller and DH and I have been taking turns pushing her around our front walkway...it's my turn now...and of course I have to pee!!! :dohh: The things we do for naps :haha:


----------



## rose.

Cherry and sportysgirl, I hope yor time without your OHs goes ok! My husband has gone for a curry tonight. We were doing well as Alfie had a long nap from 6-7.45 and then had a really great feed. Bath went well and he didn't even cry when I took him out and dried him off. Snuggled up on the sofa to feed him again, he fed well for a few minutes, until suddenly out of nowhere he was sick ALL OVER ME!! All down my front, all in my bra, in my hair, all over my clothes - ugh! Also all over himself including in one eye!! I leapt off the sofa and thankfully managed to contain it until I was standing over his changing mat. It was gross and I had to literally take off all my clothes, bath him while I was naked, then get him dressed and bring him upstairs!! The neighbours must think I'm mad - worst of all we have no kitchen blind so anyone looking in could have seen me naked in the kitchen bathing him!! I really didn't care though, thank god the bath water was still in the baby bath. Why do they always get themselves in a state when you're home alone?! After a while of cuddles he was starving again so he took a bit more milk and is now sound asleep :) something tells me he might wake soon for another feed though as he threw up most of the last one... I hope not!!

Kte glad the appointment went so well :)

Mrs c hope you get some sleep tonight!! Sleep deprivation is the worst. I'm glad hubby is helping you out though! It's exhausting trying to care for a fussy hungry baby alone.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

check out thewonderweeks.com 

also just do a google image search for wonder weeks chart :)


----------



## Kte

Uh-oh *rose!* What a nightmare! They do like to throw in these little surprises now and then, like you say, typically when your on your own! Hope it doesn't throw his feeding routine out too much if he now wants and extra feed :flower:

What are your babies like with OH? More, when it's just them and baby? Friday I had to go into Uni for a few hours to get my dissertation finished and handed in. Apparently Sophie screamed the supermarket down for OH - he said she didn't want feeding or winding or changing. A bit of movement helped but not much, he was stuck when he got to the check out and had to stop! Then yesterday evening I went to my first roller derby training session since August (didn't realise I was pregnant at first and stopped asap when I knew). He said she screamed a lot, it wasn't just crying. I don't normally get her screaming, she fusses yes and moans a little but is rarely inconsolable. He ended up with her in the swing seat which I never have to resort to. I dunno, I think maybe she just isn't used to him any more, he was great for about two weeks after she was born but not doesn't look after her 1-2-1 any more. I guess she knows. My eldest kept saying 'I love you Mummy' when I got home, so maybe she appreciates me a little more :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My son is a total daddy's boy, but Allison is a mama's girl and doesn't settle as well for dh.


----------



## MrsChezek

My OH is great with Hayden when he's in the mood to take care of her which happens every other day or so, so not too bad. But if he's stressed with work or tired, he's so impatient with her and gets upset when she's not just sitting there quietly (which is 95% of the time). In general he expects too much of her and let's her just cry when she gets upset which escalates and then I get an inconsolable child!!!! But mostly he's good...


----------



## skeet9924

Carson most of he time is great for oh.. If I can't get him to settle then usually I can give him to oh and he will get him to settle. Carson is also better at shopping with oh then me... Carson is so food driven whenever I hold him and he's fussy all he wants to do is eat and tries to latch where as he knows he doesn't get that from oh


----------



## rose.

Oh is good with Alfie but if he cries he often says 'do you want some boobie? You must be hungry!' Even if he's just been fed. As he won't take bottles I can't leave him with hubby at the moment anyway. But he does love playing with him and cuddling up. I am not sure how he would cope if Alfie had a meltdown, an explosive all up the back nappy or was sick though!! He would probably phone me in a panic asking me to come home!


----------



## AmyB1978

DH has only been alone with Emily when I went back to work 2 weeks ago. She took bottles ok but I guess she crie, a lot and she wouldn't sleep. When I am home and se gets fussy he usually gives her back to me. His idea of interacting with her is typically a glance and talk now and again while he watches tv, plays his computer game, etc. I aso do these things sometimes when holding her but she gets more of my attention then hs. He doesn't do much with her, to be honest, because he's either at work or doing schoolwork or doing house things. I know he loves her loads, it's just that her care and such is mainly on me. I go back and work again this Saturday so we will see how they do!


----------



## anna1986

my DH is in no way a modern dad he may feed William occasionly if I really need him too but apart from that he only holds him and plays with him. he was the same with my daughter too. think he worries hes going to break them!
Although since William is born he does a lot of things for my daughter he baths her dresses her n even does bedtime n sees to her during the night :)


William has his 12 week jabs in 40 mins dreading them he was awful last time after them :(


----------



## rose.

Anna hope the jabs go ok :hugs: at least it's the last lot. Alfie is still irritable - he wants what he wants immediately or he starts whining which quickly turns in to full on crying!! After last night I'm worried about feeding him too much but it seems like that's all he wants right now.


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, good luck! Hopefully William will do okay!

Rose, e,ily also is wanting to eat, what feels like constantly, right now!


----------



## rose.

It is hard isn't it!! He just seems so grumpy... Maybe injections plus a growth spurt plus wonder week at the same time?!


----------



## JenJen80

OH is great with Martha and am happy to leave them but she won't take a bottle either. I did however nip out for a run last weekend but was gone no longer than half an hour and they were fine. He is desperate to do more with her.


----------



## anna1986

rose - he still has the 16 week injections too :(

well took William for his injections n he cried so bad when they stuck the needle in :( you could see the pain in his face :cry: he has continued to scream for the last hour so 1st dose of calpol given n hes now sleeping.


----------



## Kte

Hope he feel better soon Anna :flower:

Thanks ladies :flower: I think my OH is similar, likes to do bits and pieces but when it comes to the crying especially it goes a bit pear shaped. He does try and he does love them both loads, I just can't remember what it was like with things like this with Chloe!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, hope our poor little guy feels better soon!


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs to William Anna!

rose - my DH HAS called me in a panic when I was out and it is SO frustrating!!! Cause I am about 15 min away always and it's a stressful drive back. He's not allowed to give her a bottle without consulting me first cause if I am close enough to feed, he has to hold her out as we don't want to risk my supply dropping or getting more plugged ducts!!! But if I'm still a ways out and she's really hungry, we'll decide to give her expressed milk. 

I just sometimes feel like DH doesn't really try to soothe her if she gets upset on his watch. He goes through some motions like bouncing her in his arms while shushing but if that's not working (which is 90% of the time) he doesn't switch to something else, just keeps going. And if I tell him to do something else that works, he does it for 15 seconds and stops so she of course restarts crying and he just claims it doesn't work! :dohh: He assumes parenting should be effortless or something and he's fine just ignoring her crying whereas it makes my boobs hurt and my psyche die a slow and painful death. So I stop whatever I'm doing and take her back - so much for getting some 'free' time!!! :haha:

Speaking of plugged ducts, I woke up with some this morning. Mild case but still stressful as we're heading to the airport in 3 hours!!!! :cry: Hopefully the next feed will clear it completely...the fun never ends!!!


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> Carson most of he time is great for oh.. If I can't get him to settle then usually I can give him to oh and he will get him to settle. Carson is also better at shopping with oh then me... Carson is so food driven whenever I hold him and he's fussy all he wants to do is eat and tries to latch where as he knows he doesn't get that from oh

It was like that for us the first 6 weeks! I could barely hold Hayden other than to feed cause when she was on me, she'd instantly want food even if she just ate!!! It was maddening but eventually I worked her up to being ok with me and not eating for the 20 min after a feed. Any other time, we interact from more of a distance - shed in the stroller, on her bjorn bouncer, on the Boppy etc. cause if I pick her up and it's been more than 30 min, odds are she'll start to cry for milk! Which is also why she doesn't sleep well on me, cause when she wakes slightly and smells me, she wants to latch :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- the funny thing is that I'm not breast feeding any more and Carson still try's to latch.. Even when he's sleeping on me !! My brother got a good laugh the other day because I had Carson in my arms sleeping and his one eye popped open and he wiggled to by boob and started to suck at it over my shirt!! My brother laughed and said he's a true boy.. Trying to sneak it in whenever he can !!


----------



## MrsChezek

So cute! I love it when she's sleepy and just burrows her face in my boobs : happydance: except when I'm trying to get stuff done! :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Anna, of course! :dohh: stupid me, I was thinking its 4, 8, 12 weeks don't know why!! Must be lack of sleep.

Mrs c, my husband can be the same - the day of Alfie's jabs was the first time in ages he has tried to calm Alfie down without just giving up and saying he must be hungry! Hope your duct unblocks, you do seem to suffer from them a lot, must be very frustrating and sore.

Haha for babies trying to latch through clothing! Sometimes Alfie tries to do that too, and he tried to latch on to my mum once, and even one day my hubby when he had his shirt off :haha:


----------



## anna1986

Lol i remember william ryin to latch onto hubby in the early days! So funny!

Am currently say waiting for the postman to deliver my new sling. Grrrr i hate waiting n will b really disappointed if he dont have it. I did pay for next day delivery so he should have it. But i also need to return my borrowed sling before 4 so am hoping he hurrys up!


----------



## rose.

It's so annoying waiting for a parcel which takes ages to turn up! Hope it arrives soon. What sling are you getting?


----------



## skeet9924

I have a question for you ladies.. Carson is a cat napper.. Usually sleeps 30-40 min the odd time he's good for 1-1.5 hours.. Well my mil took him at the cottage every morning so I could go back to bed.. She always later him on his belly to nap and he would sleep like a champ ( when her kids were little the belly was the way they slept) I've noticed Carson prefers sleeping on my chest belly facing me. What do you ladies think of allowing them to nap on their bellies? Carson is 2 months and has fairly good head control .. When laying in his belly he can hold his head up and look from side to side. I would never let him sleep on his belly at night because I would be too nervous.


----------



## kraftykoala

I used to let my boys nap on their bellies sometimes, we have an angelcare alarm though, I'd have probably been really paranoid otherwise. Ella doesn't like being on her belly and usually ends up faceplanting in vomit so I haven't had that issue with her.


----------



## Amy_T

Hi ladies... On the belly napping issue, holly loves sleeping on her belly, I think a lot of babies do. I will put her on her tum in the day when we're in the same room and she loves it. She likes sleeping on her side too which I will do quite often with her propped up so she can't accidentally fall on to her front. 

She's been really unsettled today for some reason, even the boob wouldn't settle her and that's normally a dead cert. 

Had to laugh at them trying to latch... Holly does it with everyone, my auntie finds it amusing as she tried on her on the side she had a mastectomy so there isn't actually a boob there! Just instinct when they feel something against their cheek I think! X


----------



## rose.

Alfie naps on his front when he sleeps on me. I've never put him on it to nap otherwise. He wriggles like a little eel if I put him down for tummy time!!

We are ordering a takeaway curry tonight. I really shouldn't, trying to be good health and money wise, but haven't had one in ages!!


----------



## sharnw

When kaylee naps in the day i'l put her on her tummy and I just check on her regularly. But not at night, I'm too nervous as well.
My nurse said more frequent tummy time. I made kaylee have tummy time all morning yesterday and she hated it :( I felt so bad.


----------



## rose.

Sharn did you get down next to her? If Alfie fusses during tummy time I lie next to him or put him on his tummy next to me on the bed. It calms him sometimes but not always!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily, mostly, hates tummy time! Sometimes she tolerates it better than others.


----------



## Kte

*Sharn* Sophie is okay with Tummy Time but Chloe hated it. I used to pop her on things so she was on her front but raised - I'll find some pictures because it's easier to see than explain! She did lift her head up at times still but if I popped her flat she just used to scream. 

Chloe is in stripes. Sophie is in the Giraff print.

*Skeet*: In the day sometimes I pop Sophie on her side carefully if her wind is playing up - but I am always in the room with her, I wouldn't leave her alone like that.

*Rose*: Rose - enjoy your yummy curry :flower: I'm struggiling with the weight too, some days I'm good then i undo it the next :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Chloe tt.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3









Sophie tt.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn.. The key to tummy time is finding the babies happiest time.. For Carson I do it as soon as he's woken from a good nap , fed and changed.. Also if you could but a mirror type thing under her she might be more inclined to lift her head to see it. 

Thanks for all your opinions about napping on the tummy!! I'm not going to really allow him to be on his belly until he has really good head control


----------



## sharnw

Skeet thank you for the great tip, I will try it tonight :D


----------



## rose.

Omg Alfie just slept from 10-6.15!! I can't believe it!! When I woke up he was happily lying in his cot watching his mobile without so much as a cry. Bless him :) I feel so energised!!


----------



## JenJen80

Yay well done Alfie. Martha went down at 10.30 and woke at 2.30!!!! Then decided she didn't want her Moses basket so she ended up on me again.


----------



## rose.

Oh no Jen!! Hope you got some sleep after 2.30!

He went back down at 7.15 and only just woke up (9.40!!) I am one very happy mummy :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben did 10-7 this morning too, it's amazing how much better you feel after an uninterrupted nights sleep. Ruben was also not crying and just chilling, he was doing his morning stretches and making the noises to go along with them :haha: Then when I looked over at him to say good morning he was all smiley and really excited that someone else was awake :cloud9:


----------



## rose.

Yeah the smiles are lovely in the morning!!! I think I was smiling as much as him though ha ha


----------



## anna1986

yay for babies sleeping through :)
Williams a lot brighter today after his injections yesterday. he slept 8pm-4am then 4:20-6:30 so im happy with that :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad William is fleeing better after his jabs, Ruben's next ones are in two weeks time.

Does anyone here really like 'Friends'? I'm still totally mad on it even though it ended some 10 odd years ago now and constantly watch the reruns on comedy central. This morning they are showing the last few and right now is the one where Monica and Chandler get their babies. I feel so emotional watching it, don't know why, I guess I'm missing being pg at the moment or something. I know it's all corney and over done on the tv, but it still makes me wish I was doing it again!! Which, by the way, I so never am :rofl:


----------



## rose.

Anna, I'm so glad William is better today :)

Baby maybe, I also miss being pregnant! I was so done being pregnant at the end as I was in pain with my hips and just felt uncomfortable, but its true that you forget how bad the bad bits were! I told hubby on the way to the hospital that I could never go through labour again but I've already sort of forgotten the awful bits and mostly only remember the best bits of giving birth :) although I don't know how I would ever cope with 2!!


----------



## skeet9924

Baby maybe-- Carson slept 10-7 too!! It was fantastic!! He also didn't wake up crying!! It was fantastic!! I love friends as well.. I own every season! I was so angry they ended it. Apparently they are talking about having 1 come back season :) 

I miss being pregnant as well.. I was sad to out away my maternity clothes. 2 of my close friends are preg and I miss it sooo much!! Lol we aren't planning to TTC #2 for at least 2 years and it feels so far away!! I can't believe with me having such a horrible labour and crying my first month of Carson being born cause he was so crusty I'm already wanting #2


----------



## baby_maybe

It's amazing how quickly you forget the bad bits and believe me you do totally forget, I definitely did or I wouldn't have ended up with 4 kids!! lol Much as I wish I could do it again though, logic (and space and money,) will prevent me from doing so. Also I think DH would have an absolute fit if I said I wanted another, it took me long enough to convince him to go again last time!

Skeet, seriously a come back season?!? That would be sooooo awesome :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Great for babies sleeping through! 

Poppy slept from 11 until 1.30 when she woke me screaming, no warning just a very loud scream, not sure why? Fed, winded and changed her then she fell asleep on me and woke up at 6!


----------



## kraftykoala

We had a 10-7 stretch here too, soooo nice


----------



## rose.

Must have been good sleep night or something!! Sportysgirl maybe it was a wind bubble! Hope she's ok now


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Must have been good sleep night or something!! Sportysgirl maybe it was a wind bubble! Hope she's ok now

Yes I think it was wind too, bless her. OH left about an hour ago for his 2 week course, hoping we will be ok. Have some family down the 2nd week so lets hope the 1st week flies by! 
Hope everyone is ok. :kiss:


----------



## Kte

Hope the weeks are enjoyable and go quickly *sportysgirl* :flower:

Its always funny how emotional you can get with things on TV and stuff after being pregnant. 

What you all like being broody so soon! :haha: I'm sadly done I feel. I'm glad Sophie was a surprise as I hadn't forgotten with Chloe and so even though we wanted to TTC I was a bit scared so my decision was made for me! Sophie's birth went so much better, despite the hemorrhage afterwards but I think what with that and the complications with Chloe, I have pushed my luck enough. Plus the whole, lack of space and money :haha:


----------



## rose.

I could not afford another one!! I need to go back to work for a while first so I get maternity pay again. I suppose we would manage but it would mean serious penny pinching and I just can't resist the takeaways and all the cute baby clothes at the moment ;) plus we need an extra bedroom before we have another and that means buying a new house lol! So lots to do before the next one. 

And I want to enjoy Alfie first :) if I had another it would mean having to give someone else my main attention and I can't imagine that right now!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh definitely, I don't think I would ever have a smaller gap than around 3 years between children because I've found that you get to have some great quality time with them up until then and also they are a lot more independent by the time they reach that age. However as I said before I'm done too, it makes me a little sad to think there'll be no more little ones in the house, but we have well and truely run out of space and almost money with our 4 and I also feel like I've pushed my luck a bit with having the sutures in my cervix and with the other complications I had with Ruben and not least 4 kids keep me über busy :haha:


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily rolled over today!!!! From front to back! She was on the couch so slope of cushion may have helped and it may have been a fluke but I am one proud Mama! We also went to the baby pool across the street for the first time and she seemed to really enjoy it! This so makes up for her fussy lack of nap day! :)


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Amy that's exciting!! Carson can roll on our bed when we are sitting beside him because it slopes a bit to help.. Lol on our chest he pushes up so well and looks around but when I put him anywhere else for tummy time he lays like a lump and sucks his hand lol


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe I bet they keep you busy!! I am busy enough with 1 ha ha I don't know how you do it!

Amy, well done Emily that is fantastic :)

Skeet, that made me laugh thinking of Carson laying like a lump on the floor!! :haha: Alfie can't keep his hands out of his mouth at the moment either he is constantly covered in drool! I hope he finds his thumb soon so it's not quite as messy!

Well, the 2.15am wake up call hurt this morning after the night before!! Still, one wake up before 6 isn't bad, and he self settled after his feed (and I hope is about to again now) so can't complain.


----------



## Amy_T

Wow get all the sleeping babies! I was happy with Holly's night last night - was asleep at 7.30, woke at 12.20 and fed an settled well, another feed at 4.20 and just woke again just before 7.30. 

Crikey, can't imagine holly rolling over for a long while yet!!

Ooh I love friends, used to be obsessed with it when I was younger - posters round my room, loads of merchandise etc! I have them all on DVD but tend to watch the repeats on tv more than anything, still makes me laugh out loud even though I know every word!


----------



## baby_maybe

I don't think Ruben is ready for rolling either yet, although he is a bit of a lazy boy! Also when we do tummy time he will hold his head up for a bit, but then he just lays there sucking his hands and not doing a whole lot :haha: He is drooling a lot lately as well, especially when he tries to suck his thumb, but again he is so lazy that he gives in and waits for someone to come along and put his dummy in for him instead!

In regards to the fussiness he was having that started on tuesday, he seems to be coming to the end of it and settled well in his carrycot to nap yesterday afternoon and this morning, so maybe the wonder week is coming to an end?? Also he was eating a bit less up until last night, when it took 8 1/2oz of milk to get him to settle, he still wasn't asleep when I put him to bed at just after 9, but he self settled and didn't wake up until 7 this morning :)

Forgot to add that this morning I put Ruben in some 3-6 month dungarees and they fit him! He's growing so fast it makes me sad :(


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, sorry for a quick stop, we have to be somewhere for 11 and it really takes me this long to get all 3 of us ready.

Sophie slept from 8 - 4am this morning :shock: She then went down at 4.30 and is still asleep now (8.20)! I can't believe it! I even did her bum at 12 when I crawled into bed and she woke but didn't want to feed, just went back to sleep!! :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Kte that's awesome, well done Sophie :)

Ruben had his feed at just after 7 and only stayed awake for probably 30 minutes and is now fast asleep again!


----------



## Amy_T

Oh forgot to say regarding the broody thing.... I am constantly broody but think I always will be! I love being pregnant and I love babies so no matter how many I had I think I would always feel that pang when I see a pregnant woman or a newborn baby. My mum is the same now and she's mid 50's with no chance of having any more!!! I miss my bump! But I'm blessed with 3 healthy gorgeous girls so I am happy with our family


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is also drooling and sucking her hands like crazy. At least your lo 's just lay there during tummy time, Emily mainly just Screams! She really does hate it! She is strong and can pick her head and shoulders up well, she just chooses to face plant and cry! ;) 

I do think the rolling over is a bit of a fluke and she may have cheated with the couch, but I still counted it as her first time and was quite pleased with her.

I should try and get some more sleep, she just got done feeding and done with her 30 minutes of upright time after feeding, and I need to be up Ina bit less tha. 2 hours, I have to,work today.. My 2nd day back (just working Saturdays) and I am dreading it, I so,hate living her, ever with DH!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :) you all seem happy and proud of your LO's :) well done bubbas x

Kaylee has found her thumb and won't keep it out of her mouth lol.
Yesterday she turned her head 4 times all up yesterday when she had her tummy times :wohoo: Bout time haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning Ladies,
so sorry its been so long since i last posted. So glad to hear everyone is doing well. Omg for all the broodiness lol im safe ;) I got my implant put in on monday so 3 years of no worrying. I am definitely done. If i could guaruntee a little girl next time round id have another but knowing my luck id have another boy lol. 

Ethan sleep from 8/9pm through till 5am, then back down after bottle and bum change till around 8/9am. he is very very smiley these days :D We haven't rolled yet though... and hes like most of your babies come tummy time.. he just lays there and eats his hand lol till he gets annoyed then he lifts his head. 

wanted to share another piccy with you all
 



Attached Files:







966337_10151659715945329_1468051876_o.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sportysgirl

Gorgeous picture Seths mummy. Glad your boy had a good sleep!

Poppy is 2 months old today where has that time gone! Survived the first day and now 2 nights without OH!


----------



## Kte

Happy two months Poppy :flower:

Lovely pics Seth'sMummy :flower:

Sophie's sleep went well again last night and I'm hoping for the same again tonight - I'm tired as I stupidly didn't get to bed until midnight so once her bottles are done I'm off to bed in the hope of an early night.

My body is going crazy at the moment, I'm ok when I wake up but by the end of the day I feel like AF is due, I'm all bloated and achy. I guess it's still hormones settling but :grr: :haha: 

No rolling for Sophie but she has started to attempt to sit up, she can't obviously but it's cute seeing her try to.


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for smiley babies, good sleep, and attempting new skills! 

I'm so glad we all have stayed together and are March Mamas now!


----------



## skeet9924

It's nice to see all of our babies developing together and seeing how similar they are all moving along.

Has anyone else's lo started to notice when you disappear? Carson did this for the first time last night with oh. We had Carson on the grass out side and my oh stopped and said hi to him quick then went inside.. Carson followed him with his eyes and head then cried when he went inside.. I thought it was just coincidence until he did it to me today..


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily definitely notices when I come and go... She will watch me/make eye contact with me and then sometime cry when I walk away... There are also times when she is crying but then I come into sight and she stops... Only to start again if I go back out of sight.


----------



## sethsmummy

yep Ethan is the same. if he can see one of us he is all good but if he cant see us because we are in another room or out of his line of sight then he starts to cry. 

hope everyone had a good day. I had DS1 upto hospital earlier, he has bad gastroenteritis. on the sofa with him just now as hes soaked his bed with sick poor mite. I have never felt so scared and helpless as i did today listening to him scream in pain and flop to the floor with each stomach cramp. Im really hoping he is better in the morning xx


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Alfie has literally just started to be aware when I am not there - on Saturday my parents came round and I handed Alfie to my dad, his face crumpled and after about 30 secs he started to cry! He has never done it before. As soon as I took him back he was happy. I then tried giving him to mum (who sees him almost every weekday) and he did the same!! Very odd. He was very clingy all day though, fought sleep so hardly napped, and wanted me to cuddle him constantly. Later in the day he did have a cuddle with his grandma but kept looking to check I was there!! So sweet. Yesterday he had a cuddle with his aunty without a problem so I'm guessing it was just an odd day.

We had our family photos done yesterday and we get to see them on Thursday! I can't wait :) I have 5 included in a package I got for my birthday but will probably end up buying them all!! :dohh: We spent the afternoon with Alfie's cousins and SIL and BIL, had a great time and Alfie was perfect all day - makes up for Saturday!! He had a huge meltdown Saturday night, for no apparent reason - nearly gave him calpol but once he had his bath w was ok and fed quietly. I hate hearing him scream and seeing him with real tears :(


----------



## rose.

Seths mummy hope Seth recovers quickly that sounds nasty! Lots of cuddles are needed by the sounds of it!


----------



## sportysgirl

Seths mummy I hope seth is feeling better soon.

Rose, Alfies pictures is so cute isn't he growing up!

Poppy did not want to sleep last night or be put down. Finally went to sleep at about 4. Woke again at 7. It would be when hubby is away. Tired.com.


----------



## AmyB1978

Sethsmummy, I hope Seth is feeling better straight away and that nobody else catches it. Big :hugs: to you!

Poppy, I hope you manage to get some sleep. (Lol, or rather sporty... But I guess poppy has to sleep for sporty to sleep!)

Rose, it kind of makes you feel good when they need/want you, doesn't it?


----------



## rose.

Sportysgirl, hope you get some sleep today/tonight you must be exhausted! We had a night like that wen we first bought Alfie home and it was horrendous! Hope it's just a one off. 

Yeah Amy it does! As long as I haven't got anything else that urgently needs doing!! It's a good excuse to get hubby to wash up :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

sporty i hope you manage to get some sleep in today or a real good night tonight.

Thanks ladies.. seth was up most of the night vomitting but finally stopped at 5am. hes very sleepy so far today but only had 1 bad stomach cramp since 5am, were just tackling the fever now. Poor boy is so miserable and shaking like a leaf. I have my fingers crossed that hes well enough to try eating later and that Ethan doesnt catch it too. that would be a nightmare xx


----------



## rose.

Oh bless him! Yes I hope Ethan doesn't get it too, or you!


----------



## skeet9924

Seth- hope Seth feels better soon
Sporty- hope you got some sleep

I'm glad all of you have experienced it with your lo..,my mil told me it was too early and am imagining it.

Carson has been sleeping so good.. For the past 3 nights he has slept from 9:45-9 an with one very quick feed at 5.. He had one night before this new stretch that he slept from 10-7 without waking.. It's so strange to wake up before my baby and have to wait for him to get up.. He doesn't really wake up crying anymore either.. Usually just lays there making noises


----------



## rose.

Wow skeet sounds fantastic! Alfie is going down at 9.30 at the moment and still waking at 3, 6 and then 9. I wish he would sleep through again!

I feel stupid saying this but I am wondering whether Alfie might be teething. He has been quite clingy the last few days and is constantly chewing his arm/hand. The only thing that would console him on Saturday night was chewing on my husbands finger! Today he feels quite warm and he has had red cheeks for the last few days. It seems ridiculous at his age but SIL told me that her sons teeth came through at 3 months. So it's got me wondering whether that's what it is. He is also not smiling as much as he was. Does anyone know of any babies teething this young?!


----------



## Kte

*Rose* - Chloe had a tooth at 3 months, no one would believe me for ages either, it takes them a while to come through but you should be able to see a white spot under his gum where it is trying to come through eventually before it does. 

*Seth'sMummy*: hope Seth feel better soon, glad he is on the mend :flower:


----------



## Amy_T

It's possible rose, my eldest was less than 4 months when her first teeth came through... And often the teething process (dribbling, biting etc) starts long before you actually see any teeth!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, I have no idea but have wondered the same thing... Time will tell, I guess!


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte and Amy, I will look out for a white spot!

AmyB, yes hopefully we will know soon!

Alfie fell asleep at 9.15 so I've put him up in his cot and come downstairs with the baby monitor for the first time. He stirred and woke up and cried about 20 mins ago so I went up and fed him a bit more and he's asleep again. It was nice to be able to come down and finish the washing up, but I miss him! It's horrid being in a different room :( the baby monitor is good and I can hear every little movement but I still feel nervous with him being upstairs on his own!!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: rose. Ruben has been upstairs at bedtime now for about 2 weeks, I bring the monitor down and turn it up so I can hear every breath lol! DH mentioned the other day about maybe moving him to his nursery, but I don't think I'm ready just yet.


----------



## rose.

Ahh! I can't even think of that yet. One step at a time... Lol! Would be scary being in a different room. Although I guess baby monitors pick up just as much as we would in our sleep.

I've got a bit of a dilemma girls .. My mum comes round most days for a couple of hours in the afternoon. I like her coming because she helps me catch up on housework and gives me a bit of company. However DH has been complaining that he doesn't like it when she's there when he gets home as all he wants to do is see me and Alfie. But all he does in the evenings is sit on YouTube or eBay! So I've said to him that I like my mums company and its not like he misses out as she is here - she doesn't stay long once he's home (most days she is gone by then) but I can't help it if he ends up coming home early, plus if he really wants to spend time with us why does he sit on the iPad all night! He said tonight that Alfie doesn't even know him but mum sees him all the time, this broke my heart a bit as of course Alfie knows him, he loves him to bits and is always happy when he gets home! What should I do?! I don't want to upset my mum but I don't want DH to feel that way. He sees my mum as interfering but I really appreciate her help. Also she buys Alfie lots of clothes as she loves buying things, DH also thinks this is interfering but I've said to him that if he wants to buy something for Alfie then he should buy it! Also he never wants Togo to mothercare etc so I don't see what the problem is! 

Such a hard situation. What would you do?


----------



## skeet9924

rose-I would let your dh know how much you like the help, but you do also have to respect his privacy too..maybe you can work out with dh one or 2 days that your mom comes.

rose and baby- Carson sleeps up in our room in the bassinet a lot on his own. He has atleast 2 2hr naps a day in there an he usually goes to bed around 10 and I dont go until 11. I'm thinking in the next week I'm going to start putting him in his crib in his own room for naps..but I'm not ready to have him there over night yet


----------



## sethsmummy

Rose if it weremy dh id tell him to suck it up and get over himself. Amd id probably tell jim that its his own fault for sitting on the internet all the time instead of spending time with his son. But thats just me. Sounds like you really enjoy your mum being there and like you say most days she is gone before he gets home. Sounds like a bit of jelousy on his part but instead of sitting onthe internet he could have bonding time before bed. He could do alfies bedtime routine at least as special daddy time. I know a lot of dads who work who actually do that and thats their part of he day to help them bond.


Thanks all for the well wishes. I had to call an ambulance for seth today. He was hallucinating due to his fever. Is was so terrified and so was he , I panicked. He didnt know who I was and was terrified. I have literallly never been so scared in my life. Je was very lathargic afterwardsand cold and clammy. He was just limp on me all the way to hospital and didnt really move for a good hour and a half after getting to hospital. I was so annoyed though, stuck I a and e for 3 hours and not once did someone offer to bring him some water or get him something to eat. Thankfully at 7 we got upto the peads ward and he got juice but then he had 5 people wanting to poke and prod him and all he wanted to do was sleep. We finally got home at 11pmish and he's been asleep since apart from getting up for a bottle. So far so good and its stayed down. Seehow he is today, hopefully that was the worst of it!


----------



## AmyB1978

Sethsmum, how terrifying! :( :hugs: I hope he starts to recover soon!

Rose, I agree about maybe having your Mom only come a few days a week or making sure se is gone, or leaves, once DH ges home... Other than maybe once a week.

Skeet, baby. Rose... Emily sleeps (when she does nap) during the day either in our bedroom in her bassinet or upstairs in her crib. At night I put her den in her bassinet alone until I go to bed but our bedroom is really close by. We are flying to visit my family in a month and I figure I will try to transition her to her crib at night once we get back home, but her bedroom is upstairs and our's down so its going to be a huge change, definitely not ready yet!

Speaking of travel, MrsC, how did your trip go?


----------



## Kte

rose. said:


> Ahh! I can't even think of that yet. One step at a time... Lol! Would be scary being in a different room. Although I guess baby monitors pick up just as much as we would in our sleep.
> 
> I've got a bit of a dilemma girls .. My mum comes round most days for a couple of hours in the afternoon. I like her coming because she helps me catch up on housework and gives me a bit of company. However DH has been complaining that he doesn't like it when she's there when he gets home as all he wants to do is see me and Alfie. But all he does in the evenings is sit on YouTube or eBay! So I've said to him that I like my mums company and its not like he misses out as she is here - she doesn't stay long once he's home (most days she is gone by then) but I can't help it if he ends up coming home early, plus if he really wants to spend time with us why does he sit on the iPad all night! *He said tonight that Alfie doesn't even know him* but mum sees him all the time, this broke my heart a bit as of course Alfie knows him, he loves him to bits and is always happy when he gets home! What should I do?! I don't want to upset my mum but I don't want DH to feel that way. He sees my mum as interfering but I really appreciate her help. Also she buys Alfie lots of clothes as she loves buying things, DH also thinks this is interfering but I've said to him that if he wants to buy something for Alfie then he should buy it! Also he never wants Togo to mothercare etc so I don't see what the problem is!
> 
> Such a hard situation. What would you do?

That's his main problem, he feels replaced. Oh Men and their feelings, don't get me wrong they are entitled to them but they just get so annoying, they can't see the bigger picture. Sorry, I get mad when they want to stop you from doing something as it 'upsets them' - so it's now okay for you to be upset because you won't be able to hang out with your Mum and he will just use his computer and ignore you. :dohh: 

Honestly I would talk again with OH and say that you will sort something out with your Mum but he has to stop going on his computer etc all the time (I'm not saying stop completely) so you can all spend time together. Say that if he doesn't then your Mum will start staying and coming around like she does now. Also, he needs to let you know he is coming home early, how awkward for your Mum to just have to get up and leave, it would be a horrible atmosphere.

Your OH needs to compromise with you.

I would tell your Mum your OH is feeling 'delicate' right now, many not that word but just be honest and explain with her that he is feeling that he wants a bit more family time just the 3 of you and maybe ask or sort a plan out with her for her to just be less around for a week or so. Not completely gone, just less so - basically until your OH gets over the phase he is going through and feels better. 

Plus I agree with Sethsmummy, he needs some set Daddy time. 

I think we need antenatal classes on how to cope with OH's emotions afterwards, they never tell you how funny men can get. :dohh:


----------



## Kte

Sethsmummy :hug: Hope it stays down now :flower: Must have been awful :flower:


----------



## rose.

Seths mummy how awful!! I am glad Seth is home now. My brother hallucinated due to temp when he was little and my mum Said it was the most terrifying thing ever! He thought she was trying to kidnap him.

Thanks for the ideas and opinions girls. I did try to talk to him about it in bed last night but he just kept saying 'go to sleep.' He hates talking about his feelings. He said that all Alfie ever does when he holds him is cry. He must think this is because he doesn't recognise him as my mum is here more than him (which she isn't!) but actually it's because it's the evening and Alfie cries practically all evening as he is tired and wants to cluster feed. I think it doesn't help that at the beginning OH was the only one who could calm Alfie as if he was on me all he wanted was milk, but now he is getting used to feeding he sees me as a comfort. He has also been really grumpy for the last week since his jabs and a lot more clingy to me than normal. I guess OH expects him to be able to comfort Alfie effortlessly but now it's not working he thinks there is a problem. Which there isn't - it's just Alfie becoming more aware of himself and us and being in a grumpy stage.

I think what I am going to do is make a real effort to be home before OH if I go out, and mention to mum that OH is feeling a bit left out and get her not to come if he's going to be home early, or get her to go before he gets back. He already helps with bathtime - he gets Alfie undressed and holds him in the bath - and Alfie loves bathtime. Other than that there isn't much he can do as Alfie just wants boob all evening and is fed up until he falls asleep!

We are away this weekend just the 3 of us, couldn't have come at a better time. I just wish OH would discuss his feelings!! I laid awake all night last night thinking what if he doesn't love Alfie anymore what if he stops liking him. I even asked him if he still loved him and he said 'yes! Go to sleep!' In an angry voice. I understand it must be horrid for him going to work and missing out on so much but he has to provide for us and what he doesn't see is all Alfie's tantrums during the day, and he doesn't know how hard it is breastfeeding and looking after a baby in general 24-7 - it's not all cuddles and play!


----------



## sportysgirl

Seths Mummy, what a horrible experience, I hope Seth is feeling better today.

Rose, I don't think the men realise how hard it is and like you say its not all laughs and playtime. The trouble is they go to work and come back right at the time when babies are fussy and unfortunately thats all they can see sometimes.

If you want your mums help have it, its good for you and Alfie and the company is nice too. 

We live away from our family so with OH away its hard work. My dad is coming on Friday for a few days and I cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, Emily is the same way in the evenings when DH gets home, it used to be right when he got home but now she plays a bit, gets a bath, and then cluster feeds until sleep. My DH doesn't get much time with her but he doesn't come up during playtime typically and then he can't exactly cluster feed her :haha:


----------



## rose.

Your both right! Sportysgirl, bet you are really missing your OH. Mine might have to work away in a few weeks and I am dreading it. It could make this insecurity he seems to have worse.

I wish Alfie would take a bottle! Then at least DH could do one in the evening and Alfie might start to see him as a comfort! Then again maybe not... A bottle isn't as comforting as a boob!!


----------



## Kte

*Rose:* Hugs: My OH isn't a talk either, drives me insane so I know how you feel.

If they can, all babies want is Mummy. It's just natural, it's going to be coming up to the separation anxiety stage and when ever you are in the room your baby will just want you and only you. It's not that they don't love their Daddies, it just Dads have to wait a little longer to fully see / hear this. Sophie even did it to Nij yesterday, I put CHloe to bed and during that time Sophie started to cry so OH got to feed her, she was fine until I came down and as soon as she heard me again she started to fuss for OH - he had done nothing wrong, she just then wanted me. He even said "oh, she is getting like Chloe did, Daddy isn't good enough". I know it upsets him but at the same time I know that in the grand scheme it won't last long, soon they will be able to play and interact more and have daddy-daughter time. I'm still a bit needed with Chloe but not as much and now all Chloe wants is for Daddy to pick her up etc. We get the hard graft and they get the fun! Well we still get a bit of fun but you know what I mean, we have the crankyness or the upsetness to deal with too.

Do you have any books on babies development? Maybe it could help OH see it's not personal?


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte that's reassuring to know! I do have books but DH hates reading!! I bought him a dad book when I was pregnant and he never even opened it! That is a good idea though.


----------



## rose.

Alfie was much better for hubby when he got home today, they had a nice cuddle and play, and Alfie is now asleep on me :) hubby seems much happier! Phew!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Ella is unbelievably grumpy in the evenings so thats all DH gets too, thankfully after the other two he knows its just a phase. 

Got weighed today and after following the curve between the 25th and 50th centile perfectly shes now fallen to between the 10th and 25th in the last fortnight. She has started going 8-9 hours at night between feeds and while I really dont want to wake her to eat I'm worried shes bot eating enough. You'd think on number 3 I'd be more confident!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kraftyk, were they concerned about the drop in percentiles? Maybe you can add a feeding during the day instead of waking her at night?


----------



## rose.

Krafty, I would definitely try to up her milk or add a feed either before she goes to bed or after she wakes up! It would be a shame to break that lovely long stretch of sleep. Hopefully her weight will increase up to where it was by next time you get her weighed! Maybe she is just due a growth spurt - they say babies grow in fits and starts.

Not sure if anyone needs a sleeping bag but achica are selling grobag a at almost half price! I just ordered one for summer (1 tog) after the success of the 2.5 I bought. The offer is only on until tomorrow morning 6am I think, so be quick if you need one! :) they've got lots of different ones


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all just a quick question have all your babies had the 8 week injections?. Martha is nearly 9 weeks and we haven't had the appointment through yet.


----------



## rose.

Yep! I had to phone the drs and ask to book it


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily had her's, right at 8 weeks, and the next set here in the US is 4 months, she gets those Friday as she turns 4 months on Thursday.


----------



## Kte

I was asked to book Sophie in for her 8 week jabs at her 6 week health check. Just call up your Dr's. Sophie will be 9 weeks old when she gets hers as we are away next week so don't worry too much, just give your GP a call :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

I booked Poppy's injections when I had my 6 week check, but I also had a letter through from the NHS.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! Just popping in as I seem to only have seconds these days. I usually post when I feed but have been dealing with a very cranky child all day yesterday and plugged ducts all night :dohh:

The trip went super well - she was unbelievably good!!! (thanks AmyB and anyone else i missed for asking!) She slept the whole drive to airport and flight there. Barely peeped through security and boarding! She was much better than she ever is at home the whole time we were in Texas! She took two 2-3 hour naps each day wherever we were and slept on the go in the evenings though we missed her evening routine every night! :happydance: She slept for 2/3 of the flight home and the rest of the time chilled on my lap - which rarely happens! But ever since we left the airport, she was a nightmare for 24 hours!!!! Yesterday was awful - she pretty much cried all day, didn't nap and drove me to tears (literally). But she slept well last night and so did I so I'm hoping today will be better. I guess she had to decompress? More details on my journal and I'll try to post pictures there today. Missed reading this thread all weekend!! Hope to catch up today :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- it's pretty normal for babies to be off when they get home.. They tend to sleep well when away because its all so new and over stimulating. I took Carson for a day to my work.. He napped the whole day then was a terror for 2 days after!! Hope she gets back on schedule soon!!

Jenjen- Carson goes for his on Friday he will be 10 weeks.. I had to call and book it but I couldn't get in last week.. He's been a week or 2 late for each appt now


----------



## kraftykoala

The problem with adding another feed in is I'm struggling to get her to eat the ones she has! I make up 30oz for the day but she rarely gets through it. For those FF, how much are your bubs taking, and how often?


----------



## rose.

Ah I see! Well I'm sure she will adjust it herself if she is missing out!


----------



## skeet9924

I really should start keeping track.. Carson is a strange eater.. He is never consistent.... He could eat 6 oz 1 bottle 8 the next then 4 or 2.. Usually it equals out around 6 - 8every 3 hours during the day


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben has between 24-30oz a day depending on whether he has 4 or 5 feeds before we reach bedtime. Sometimes I try and squeeze a 5th one in, but once we get past about 9.30 he is so tired it's pretty much impossible to get him to eat!


----------



## Kte

We make up bottles for Sophie at 5oz / 150ml. She feeds at 2hrly intervals from about 7am until 8pm. I'd say she takes about 30oz because she doesn't always drain a bottle yet, sometimes she leaves 1 or 2 oz. She has 1 feed during the night now.

Sophie is on hungry baby formula - just incase it makes a difference to your LO :flower:


----------



## anna1986

William has 6ozs roughly every 3hrs from 6am-7pm then 1 night feed of 6ozs at 3am. so he prob has between 30-36ozs a day. one of his bottles during the day is a 7oz ready made carton as I find this helps him from being constipated. he seems to prefer ready made formula n drains the whole 7ozs!


----------



## skeet9924

I use the ready mades or liquids that you add water during the day as its easier on their tummies.. But at night I use the powder.. I just keep a container of it beside my bed, and a few bottles filled with distilled water that way I only have to mix.. Carson is fine if formula is at room temperature


----------



## rose.

I think Alfie is getting the hang of STTN - yesterday 5am today 6!! Only thing is I woke up soaked in milk :dohh:


----------



## anna1986

aw well done Alfie :)


----------



## Kte

Well done Alfie :flower:

We are off for a few days, going to visit my Sister so I won't be on the computer until we are back on Wednesday. Have a good week ladies :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

Well done Alfie! 

Not sure if any of you are aware there are counterfeit Moby wraps being sold on sites including ebay and amazon. Below is the link. I think it is awful people can do this putting babies at risk. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.574434892587099.1073741825.199741323389793&type=1


----------



## rose.

Have a good break kte!

Sportysgirl that is disgusting, how can people make money by compromising babies safety?!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, yay Alfie! I've woken up soaked several times! :)

Kte, have a great visit!

Sporty, thanks for the info! There are also tons of fake ergo carriers on eBay, etc. it's sick
Is poppy sleeping any better for you?


----------



## JenJen80

Letter came in the post today about M's Jabs :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Im jelous of all you ladies who are able to book the jags! With Seth i booked them myself.. but with Ethan the doctors he is under wont let you book them yourself.. they send you out an appointment... really winds me up especially since if they are ill and cant make it or you miss the appointment for some other reason you cant re-book and have to wait till the next round of imms to come round! Ethan should have his next ones next Friday but iv still not had a letter through. Wont be impressed if they are late sending it... if this one is late then his next one will be too.. and he needs that on time as we go away the week after his should have it :dohh:

As for Formula, my h.v said they should be having 25oz a day minimum. Ethan generally has 5oz or just under at every feed. he has his first around 5/6am and his last at around 7/8pm, generally he goes 3 hours between feeds. 

I have to book Ethan into the GP next week too to get his head looked at as his "flat" side is getting worse and also to see if he has tongue tie as i noticed yesterday he cant actually stick his tongue out and the muscle on the bottom comes almost right to the front of his tongue. xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm curious how many hours total do your lo stay in bed? And what time do you put them in bed? Carson won't go to sleep before 9:45 for the night.. Im gradually trying to make that earlier... However he doesn't get out of bed I'm the morning until between 8:45-9:00.. today he woke at 9:45.. but he had one of hos refusing to nap days yesterday.I love that he sleeps in but I'm just wondering if I'm setting him up to be a hard baby to wake when he goes to school..as of right now the schedule works for us.. And it will work great for oh when I go to work as oh works afternoons ..what do u ladies think? Should I be waking Carson earlier or let him sleep?8


----------



## rose.

Skeet, alfies timings are almost identical. I've been told that babies bring their bedtime forward themselves when they are ready which will also bring back their wake up time. Mum says I was the same and ended up going from 7-7ish and was a very good sleeper! So don't worry, I am letting Alfie set the pace :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks rose!! To be honest with it being summer I love the later bed time as I can get out to visit after dinner or go for a walk without worrying that I'm cutting into his night time routine.. Plus I still have a bit of time after he goes to bed for me


----------



## sethsmummy

Ethan generally goes down for the night at 8pm and gets up for the day at round about 8/9pm. With Seth i never had a set bedtime/wake time till he was almost 2 then i started bed at 8pm and apart from nursery days he gets up whenever he wants (as long as its after 6am). I never have trouble getting him up for nursery, there is only the odd occasion i have to wake him at 8am if hes not already awake. Im going to do the same with Ethan. I dare say once Ethan is a little bigger i will start a routine as it will be easier with the 2 of them xx


----------



## rose.

Yeah it is handy with evening plans. Although Alfie is usually grouchy in the evenings so it can be difficult. I just usually have people here in the evening rather than going out so he can still have his bath at 8.30 and feed whenever he likes, how he usually does. If we go out for a meal which we have done only a handful of times since I had him, we go to the harvester or somewhere family friendly and try to go as early as possible


----------



## skeet9924

I'm very lucky Carson is only grumpy if he doesn't get a proper morning nap.. Other then that he is smiles most of the time.. Lol and he's grumpy when I have to wake him from a nap cause sometimes he will nap too long. 3+ hrs!! We haven't attempted going out for dinner yet


----------



## Amy_T

Ooh just noticed this thread is on page 400... Crazy stuff! 

Sorry... Random message really! 

Hope everyone's well. X


----------



## paula181

Hello ladies how are you all??

My little man is thriving, he has his jabs last week and he was a grumpy baby for the next 2-3 days and didn't eat as much. I tried giving him carpol but he projectile vomited as he didn't like it after working himself up. It was a horrible couple of days :cry: I'm dreading the next lot of jabs, fx'd he is better with them.
When Alfie had his 6 week check up the Dr was bothered that Alfie had dropped a percentile. I explained that Alfie at the beginning was a really hungry baby and eating every 2 hours and now he is eating 4 hourly but more oz's. he weighed 11 lb 10 (8 weeks old) he requested that he have fortnightly weigh ins :grr: I went today and Alfie weighs 12 lb 4 :wohoo: in your face Dr!! :haha: Why do they make us worry like this!!

Just a quick question when are you going to be starting giving your babies baby rice/porridge etc?

Xx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Paula that makes me nervous.. Carson has his tomorrow :(. I hope he handles them ok.

I will probably start between 4-6 months depending if Carson is ready at 4 or not..?


----------



## rose.

Skeet I'm sure Carson will be fine, Alfie was grumpy and clingy for a few days and cried all of a sudden a few times, on the day of the jabs he was inconsolable until I gave him calpol. But other than that he was fine. Lots of babies just sleep for a couple of days anyway so you never know you might just get a rest!

Paula, glad Alfie gained well! I still like to get my Alfie weighed every 2 weeks just to keep an eye. After our initial breastfeeding worries I feel I should. Yesterday I thought he hadn't gained enough and panicked but sure enough he was right on the 50th centile. He started on 75t and moved down to 50th pretty soon after birth, nobody's been worried! Sorry the doctor worried you :hugs:

Woohoo another night through to 6 :) I just got puked on though which is lovely first thing in the morning!! Seems that my hungry boy doesn't know when he's full ;)

We got our family photos back yesterday. I love them! I wanted them all but I had to keep my smart head on and not my emotional one as they were really expensive, too expensive to justify buying them all! We have another shoot in October so will be nice to compare and see how much he's grown.

Woohoo I am so excited about Scotland this weekend. I've packed Alfie's swim stuff and can't wait to take him! Hope the hotel pools are nice and warm


----------



## rose.

Oh, and I'm not sure about the rice/porridge no earlier than 16 weeks but once he shows signs he is ready after that I will start.


----------



## sportysgirl

Amy Poppy was unsettled for a few night but the last 2 have been much better, thanks for asking.

Well I have managed 6 days on my own with Poppy! 
I did have to laugh when OH rang me and said how hard he was working and how tired he is! :haha:

My dad is coming down today and I am very excited! :happydance:


----------



## JenJen80

Amy_T said:


> Ooh just noticed this thread is on page 400... Crazy stuff!
> 
> Sorry... Random message really!
> 
> Hope everyone's well. X

I noticed that too lol

Going to buy calpol ready for when M has hers. Really not looking forward to it.
We had a great night M did 9 hours I did less as woke up covered in milk and had to pump before I could feed her.

Looking forward to the weekend as it's a Bank holiday in the uk and it's nice to have OH home for an extra day.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi.

Just popping in...it's been a nightmare of a week :nope: Hayden has been extremely fussy, crying all the time, napping poorly and just not herself. Her spit up and poops had mucous in them and poops the last 2 days smelled like rotten eggs. As she's breastfeeding, that seemed unusual so I finally went to see nurse and she said there is nothing obvious and that she's probably working through some virus. Since she puts her hands in her mouth all the time now, she can catch things from ppl touching her hands. Which I know most of DH's family did all weekend!!!! So watch out for that as I know many of you mentioned your LOs have started sucking on their hands. Make sure everyone washes their hands if they want to touch your LO's hands.

She's been sleeping well (7-9hrs through) and that was our saving grace but tonight she's been up for well over an hour since 2:25am!! DH is trying to put her back down as she just keeps wanting to soothe on my boob :cry: Very rough week! Hope you're all well...I'm still trying to catch up from the weekend...


----------



## rose.

Well done sportysgirl you have done well! Half way there :) hope you have a lovely time with your dad around!

Mrs c, sorry you've had a rough week. Hope little Hayden feels better soon! It must be so easy for them to catch things from their hands


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay sporty! You're making it! :happydance: 

Paula, glad he is gaining and doing well! Since Emily was born early I plan on starting "solids" no earlier then 6 months, at that point I will look for signs of readiness. I figure that way she is 4 1/2 months adjusted, which is the age I was told to go by for things like that. 

rose, you will have to,post,some of the photos for us to see! Have fun on your trip, I,hope Alfie gets to go in, and enjoys, the pool!

JenJen, enjoy the long weekend, with yiur DH. my DH has one too AND I don't have to work tomorrow, so win/win! :)

Skeet, good luck with Carson's jabs... Emikyhas her 2nd round, her 4 months, today too.

MrsC, sorry Hayden has had such a tough week, I hope she feels better and settles for you soon!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all xx

Kaylee had her jabs last week too. Poor tiny was crying when she got them. Slept most of the day after that and started screaming in pain 6 hours later :( had to give her pain relief and kept her breast milk up.
For solids I probably won't until she is 6 months.

Rose have fun in Scotland!!

Sportys you go mumma! :D
my oh is away too. His working roster is (away for 11 days and home for 3 days)
He's taking it very hard being away from Kaylee :( but I'm doing just fine lol. It's been like this since Kaylee was 4weeks old. 

MrsC, sorry u had a tough week :hugs: hope Hayden's feeling better xx

Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## rose.

Here are 2 photos from our shoot - we got 7 in total!

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/35799494-4380-494F-B1E5-EC7DF780639D-555-000000C943F1DA7E.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/0E471A49-BFCA-49A8-9D81-6E34838CBC19-555-000000C93A47EC2A.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

They are great, Rose!


----------



## sethsmummy

paula181 said:


> Just a quick question when are you going to be starting giving your babies baby rice/porridge etc?
> 
> Xx

I am going to try Ethan at 16 weeks properly. hes already had tiny bits of cheese sauce on his tongue, he was watching my fork go from my plate to my mouth so put a tiny bit of cheese sauce on my little finger and let him try it... he loved it :haha: kicked off because i didnt give him any more lol. 

MrsC so so sorry Hayden is being unsettled :hugs: :hugs:

sporty well done hun :D its half way.. i hope you enjoy having your dad there. 

Rose those pics are gorgeous <3 ooo your heading my way lol im hoping for a sunny weekend.


----------



## rose.

Thanks! Yep we are spending a night in Peebles and then a night in Loch Lomond. Just hope the weather is ok, we've not been up to Scotland before!


----------



## rose.

Near Loch Lomond - not in it :dohh: ha


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo im jelous! Loch Lomond looks gorgeous! 

You'll have to keep an eye out for Nessie lol. I really hope you have a nice weekend hun xxx


----------



## rose.

It does look nice in the pictures but no doubt it won't be as sunny as it is in the pics!! Would be nice if it is though :) ill let you know how we get on! Thanks :)


----------



## skeet9924

sethsmummy said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question when are you going to be starting giving your babies baby rice/porridge etc?
> 
> Xx
> 
> I am going to try Ethan at 16 weeks properly. hes already had tiny bits of cheese sauce on his tongue, he was watching my fork go from my plate to my mouth so put a tiny bit of cheese sauce on my little finger and let him try it... he loved it :haha: kicked off because i didnt give him any more lol.
> 
> MrsC so so sorry Hayden is being unsettled :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> sporty well done hun :D its half way.. i hope you enjoy having your dad there.
> 
> Rose those pics are gorgeous <3 ooo your heading my way lol im hoping for a sunny weekend.Click to expand...

lol My oh wanted to give carson a taste of garlic mashed potatoes the other day...i wouldnt let him...


----------



## MrsChezek

Phew! Finally caught up with all your posts! Hayden too goes down between 8:30 and 9:30pm and then sleeps in until around 9am...she's trying to move her bed time earlier though and we've been fighting her on it. But I think we have to suck it up and cave in...we're just night owls so its hard!!!!

She too is fussy in the evenings rose and cluster feeds starting at 5:30 so we can't really go out to eat with her. But it's nice that she sleeps in :thumbup:


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh an I too have started giving her the juice of whatever I'm eating. They're taste buds are most impressionable right now, just like its the best time to expose them to different languages, it's also the best time to expose them to different flavors. I just give her whatever amount goes onto my finger - mostly fruit for now.

Are any of you planning to do baby led weaning? My friend was just telling me about it yesterday...I thought it meant letting ur baby decide when (s)he no longer wants the boob!!! :dohh: Now I'm curious and want to learn more about it...


----------



## sethsmummy

I have no idea what baby led weaning is. But the way I do it is I feed them till they can hold a spoon themselves then I just let them get on with it and enjoy making a mess. Im also big on lettig them use their hands to dig in, itd hillarious watching their expressions with new sensations.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

BLW is where you skip the puree phase, and just start giving them whole foods to eat with their hands - slices of fruit, steamed veggies, etc. It is not recommended you start solids before 6 months if you do BLW because their gag reflex is still to sensitive, and they just aren't able to handle the more sold foods yet. So essentially BLW skips the puree phase altogether. It didn't work for us with Connor - he has a super sensitive gag reflex and would just vomit anything chunkier than a super smooth puree until almost a year :dohh: I like the idea of it though...don't know if I'll try it this time or not. So with Connor we didn't really start any solids until 6 months, he was purely BF until then, I'll probably do the same this time around...


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Well Carson had his jabs on Friday and he only cried for a couple seconds after. I have him infant Tylenol an hour before we went and he's been fine since. He was not fussy, he didnt sleep any more then usual .. He was just his normal happy self :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, glad Carson did well with his shots. Emily has been fussier off and on and spitting up more, she was that way the last time too.

MrsC and Rose, it is good to know that your lo's also enjoy cluster feeding in the evening.

I had not heard of baby led weaning, interesting idea!


----------



## kraftykoala

My second wasn't interested in purees and really wasn't fussed eating until he was 7-8 months and he went straight onto finger foods. He was a joy to feed, totally unfussy. I'm hoping to do the same with Ella


----------



## AmyB1978

Dearest husband, what part of " I need you to be really quiet, the baby is having trouble settling and is being put to bed unswaddled" (for only the 2nd time) sounds like "talk to the dog in a big, animated voice after the neighbor rings the doorbell" 

Rant over


----------



## MrsChezek

Ha. Poor *AmyB*!!! I experience that with my parents over every Sunday evening...she goes down and my dad yells across the room when he has a question and my mom does the dishes and seems to drop just about every item at least once :dohh: And don't get me started on napping!!!! Seems like the phone that we never use won't stop ringing and the dog barks when she rarely does and DH trips on everything as he's walking by the baby :cry: Oh and it seems that every plank in our new hardwood floors suddenly creaks!!!! It makes me want to scream (but than that would wake the baby too!!!! :haha:) Hope Emily stayed down and you'll get some good sleep too!

I'm curious about the whole baby led weaning and I see the advantage of it as the baby will eat what you eat from the start. But I'm a bit worried about choking...PLUS, I think purees are so yummy and fun! You can start them earlier on them too I bet...I dunno...need to read more about it and definitely give it lots more thought.

Right now, we're trying to decide when to move Hayden into her stroller without the carseat in it...she has a super strong neck and seems to be practically sitting up by herself so I'm quite tempted. She really likes to face forward and look out...anyone doing this yet? Our stroller (CityMini GT) is rated at 6 months but two of my friends used it earlier with some rolled up towels. DH suggested buying another stroller for the interim (he's the big spender and I'm the penny pincher in our family) - one that is more infant friendly but I am not even sure which one is! What strollers do you ladies have? Anyone have an Uppababy Vista? We saw one today and it looked pretty nice...


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- I was curious about when to make this switch as well.. Hopefully someone will have an answer 

Amy- ugh so frustrating.. My oh likes to come into the room while in getting Carson to settle and ask me questions or stare at him and tickle him.. I usually have to kick him out of the room.. I've been considering not using the swaddle on Carson any more as he keeps busting out if it.. However even when he sleeps in my arms his arms move and startle him and he wakes up


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsC & Skeet - I have Ethan in a forward facing stroller which is suitable from birth. I have the Koochi Ipso, living in a 1st floor flat with 3 lots of steps to climb is too much with a big pram so i went for a stroller a few weeks ago. Ethan loves it, i have him partialy sat up although hes still mostly lying, just up enough so he can see whats going on around him.

I cant wait for weaning time.. i LOVE weaning haha i love when their little face is absolutely caked in food from where theyv stuck their hands in and tried to eat it off their hands. and i really cant wait to give him an organix carrot stick crisp thing.. they are SOOO messy!

oh dear for hubbies being bad. mmine was the same last night although not in the same way. I left him in the living room with Ethan as he was still wide awake... and i went to bed (normally i have to take ethan with me and get him to sleep in his crib). 5 minutes later DH brings Ethan in and puts him in his crib then buggers off "babe rock him please" ... grrr for once i wanted you to do it.. idiot. 

The sunshine has gone :( sob sob It has been such a beautiful weekend too. haha seths at the point of looking dirty instead of tanned so we really need more sunshine to sort that out!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey ladies, not posted for a few days but have been reading :)

Ruben is in the seat part of his pram now, he is almost too big for the carrycot although I do still use it in the house for daytime naps. We have a quinny buzz and the seat part is parent or forward facing so at the moment I have him facing me. It is supposed to be from 6 months but to be honest it's so padded and he is quite the little chunk so he fits in it just fine and seems really well supported in there. It has a great harness too which keeps him strapped in well, although if I've got it laid flat and he's sleeping I sometimes don't bother with that. I also do still use my car seat on the frame, unless we're going to be out for a while, in which case I use the seat unit instead, I don't like to keep him crunched up the carseat any longer than necessary :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I've also been wondering when to make the stroller switch. 

Emily ended up going down after the doorbell and DH loudness. She did really well, especially since it is only her 2nd time sleeping (other then on us, in car set, random short naps, etc) without her arms swaddled. We've been using Velcro swaddle blankets for awhile now (she started breaking free from traditional swaddling pretty early on) so I have it Velcro around her torso like a sleep sack but her arms out... Planning on eventually going to no swaddle at all, which I think getting rid of it off her body won't be an issue at all, it's the learning how to sleep with her arms out that is tricky. I'd been trying to figure out when to start trying it and when she rolled (still only on the couch) from her belly to back and started showing back to front roll readiness (she can get to her side and her legs 3/4 of the way there)I figured it is time since i had read no swaddling after they can roll. So far it as gone much better then I was thinking it would. Hopefully it keeps up!


----------



## MrsChezek

I dread the day we let Hayden sleep without being swaddled! She is such an arm flapper!!!! :dohh: But I know it will be necessary soon as well. She has been taking her daytime naps unswaddled since about week 6 but she's either in her carseat/stroller or on me in a baby carrier or on her tummy so her arms aren't as big of an issue...we're trying to figure out how to figure out how to get her to take daytime naps without our assistance and nothing is working :cry: she has to be carried or moved in a stroller or car. It's exhausting! The only way she'll sleep alone without interaction is on her belly but then I feel the need to be near her so I can't get much done anyway! She used to nap in her crib when she was tiny...can't figure out why that's changed!

RE: stroller - the BOB is on sale today and we need something that will ride over sand as we have a beach house we go to all summer. I'm tempted to get it as its never on sale!! But that's not infant friendly either, I don't think...


----------



## MrsChezek

RE starting solids...not sure how I feel about dr sears but here is some food for thought:
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/feeding-infants-toddlers/starting-solids/6-reasons-delay-introducing-solid-food


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I &#9825; Dr. Sears, but maybe I am in the minoroty on here...I plan to wait to 6 months as I said before, but to each their own. As for the stroller, if you think they are ready, you might as well give it a shot! And where is thr BOB on sale? You can find them in craigslist fairly regularly too...Id like a double one...


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- I have difficulty getting Carson to nap as well however a few weeks ago I started a nap time routine.. It's worked really well. I also don't let him stay awake more then an hour before I pit him down. I put him in his bassinet In our room and he naps on his belly .. I do check on him a lot but he usually sleeps for 2 hrs. I do this for his first 2 naps... Then as the evening approaches he usually takes cat naps so he sleeps wherever


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is also having trouble napping. She seems to only want to sleep on me during the day. Every once in awhile she falls asleep in the car but tends to wake as soon as we get home! I am not sure what I am doing wrong re: her naps! Maybe I need to start trying to get her down sooner than I do. :shrug:


----------



## baby_maybe

With daytime naps I've noticed if Ruben gets overtired then it takes much longer to get him settled and he doesn't tend to sleep as long either.


----------



## skeet9924

carson is the same as Ruben. I find that carson is only good for about 45 min of awake time from the time he wakes until first nap...after that he goes about 1-1.5 hours I really have to watch him for first signs of tiredness ( yawn etc) and get him down quick or else i'm doomed. I also have to give carson about a 2 oz bottle or else he wont settle...he doesnt take a pacifier so this is the only way to get him to do it.


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm lucky that Ruben will take a paci, so I shove that in when I put him down and I'm good :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Mrs. AJ said:


> I &#9825; Dr. Sears, but maybe I am in the minoroty on here...I plan to wait to 6 months as I said before, but to each their own. As for the stroller, if you think they are ready, you might as well give it a shot! And where is thr BOB on sale? You can find them in craigslist fairly regularly too...Id like a double one...

It's 15% off at REI...my best friend said that's as much as they are ever on sale. Check it out!

*EDIT: I just ordered mine!!! I'm so excited :happydance: I hope it works well on sand or my DH will make me return it :dohh: Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden won't take a paci either...it triggers her gag reflex and she starts crying when you put it in...ONCE IN A WHILE, she'll accidentally start sucking on it and it stays in and she likes it but then she unintentionally spits it out and that's that...she's found her thumb today too so now we're screwed :cry:

I give her boob before she goes down which is why she normally doesn't go down for a nap that soon after waking up, as she has boob just after she wakes up. So I wait until she's tired AND hungry which is usually around 1hr 15m or 1hr 30m...she falls asleep while I'm breastfeeding her and after about 5 minutes I lift her onto my shoulder to burp and relax a bit upright for another 25 minutes. Assuming she stays asleep at this point, I transfer her to either her belly or into a baby carrier. If she doesn't stay asleep when I lift her to burp, then I transfer her into the carseat and either go for a drive or a walk. She usually falls asleep in the carseat but I can't stop moving...if the car stops or I stop pushing the stroller, she wakes up within a couple minutes!!!! Makes red lights VERY painful :nope: She does transfer pretty well from the car into the stroller so if I start driving and she falls asleep I can go to the mall or a park and transfer her into the stroller and she'll stay asleep. As long as I do it VERY quickly and start moving again right away. It's a friggen' circus if I really think about it!! :dohh: The things we do for a nap... :haha:

At night I just feed her, DH takes her up, burps her, tightens her swaddle and puts her into the crib and voila. Sometimes, if she's more awake, he'll bounce her on the exercise ball for a minute and put her down. He always puts her into the crib awake though and she just falls asleep on her own. Now why can't this happen during the day??? I don't get it. She's capable of it at night and she can connect her sleep cycles as she sleeps for 6-8 hours straight through!! But during the day she's restless and wakes up crying every 15 minutes. She usually falls back asleep luckily with some tapping and shushing but you have to be within 5 seconds of her cause if she actually wakes up fully the nap is over. Insanity :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

chez- carson is the exact same with car rides and naps on his difficult days..and of course today was a difficult day. he was taking 15 min naps most the day..finally at 3 i got him down for a good nap..but he slept for 3.5 hours!! I finally woke him at 7 then he fell back asleep at 8 for 45 min. silly me I should have known better then let him sleep that long that late in the day because of course night time was a nightmare!! It took me 1.5 hours to get him to settle for the night and normally he's like your lo..i just put him in the bassinet and he falls asleep on his own. I often wonder why it doesnt work for naps either... Hes usually so great at night but for naps I have to make sure he is pretty much out before i put him down.


----------



## sharnw

MrsChezek said:


> Hayden won't take a paci either...it triggers her gag reflex and she starts crying when you put it in...ONCE IN A WHILE, she'll accidentally start sucking on it and it stays in and she likes it but then she unintentionally spits it out and that's that...she's found her thumb today too so now we're screwed :cry:

Agghhhh Kaylee too! Won't take the paci! Accident suckles on it sometimes... But the thumb!! :nope: god help us lol


----------



## JenJen80

Martha only ever sleeps on me in the day. She is another one who will sleep in the buggy/car seat but the minute I stop she's wide awake!!!

I have only swaddled her once and she hated it so from quite early on she has slept in her gro bag which she loves.

Off to get her weighed today as not done it in about three weeks.


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! We had a lovely weekend away :) Alfie had his first swim - he loved it. Saturday was lovely and sunny, Sunday was a bit cloudy and yesterday it rained all day but we were travelling for most of yesterday. Alfie was really good! We had a nightmare with the travel cot though, we have a koodi pop up basinette and I bought the mattress to go with it (inflatible). I bought their own mattress as I thought it would fit perfectly but it didn't! There was a big gap round the edge of a few cm, and when I woke up to Alfie crying I found that he had wriggled up and across and got stuck down it!!! I was horrified! Thank god he was on his back still or I hate to think what could have happened. Luckily the second night the hotel lent us a bigger travel cot. I don't know what I'm going to do for holiday now as the light weight one was small enough to go in the suit case :/


----------



## baby_maybe

I use on of the samsonite pop up ones rose, although I don't know how much longer Ruben will fit in it he's a bit of a chunk and really long!

Glad you had a good weekend away though, it's always nice to get away even if it's short a change of scenery does everyone the world of good :)

My SIL had her little boy this morning, she called him Quinn and he weighed 8lb6oz :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, glad you had a good time and that alfie was ok!

Babym, happy birthday Quinn! Do you live near your sister (sorry if you've said, I forget.)


----------



## rose.

I will have to have a look - thanks baby maybe, the travel cot itself is fine it's just the mattress!! And it's too hard to use without a mattress. Congratulations to your family on the birth of Quinn :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Argghh why will my baby who sleeps 8-10 hours at night no problems not nap during the day without having a meltdown first!


----------



## AmyB1978

Krafty, :hugs: that seems to be the trend on here! Hope lo goes down for you soon!


----------



## rose.

I also have a baby who is starting to shun his naps during the day!! When he finally goes down he is so much happier but he just doesn't want to miss anything. I usually end up letting him fall asleep on me and then move him to his chair during the day just so he will go to sleep! If I put him down in his cot to nap he cries


----------



## sethsmummy

Rose im buying one of those for when I stay at my mums... from what iv read a lot of people just put a few blankets under it so its softer, thats what ill be trying anyway. Glad you had a good weekend :)

Babymaybe...congrats to your sister hun!

Sorry to hear all hese babies who wont nap in the day. Ethan sleeps I his bouncy chair during the day, so if he starta to wake I just bounce him a little and ifhes still tired hell drop back off to sleep. Xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Allison naps in her bouncer too. She is a great napper, no issues there rd at all. but she is still up every 2-3 hrs at night. just to eat, and then right back down.


----------



## skeet9924

I'm lucky Carson is usually pretty good most nights .. He will usually sleep 12 hrs with one wake.. I guess it's the trade for him being a difficult napper


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks girls, my SIL lives 2 doors up from us lol! However my actual sister lives about 200 miles away from me, she also just had a baby, he's 7 weeks old now :). Lots of babies here lately, but I think that will be it for a while, all three of us are definitely done I think, there's only really my brother who already has a little boy, not sure if he'll have more or not his relationship is kind of complicated!


----------



## MrsChezek

Me too skeet - Hayden sleeps 12-13 hours with just one wake at around 5:30am so that's a blessing. As sad as it sounds, I feel better knowing I'm not the only one with a picky napper! Maybe it's just par for the course right now :shrug:

Rose - eek glad Alfie was ok!!! Glad you had a great trip regardless :hugs:

Hayden is having gas issues this morning...wondering what is bugging her as all I had was chicken soup and ham sandwich for lunch! Didn't eat dinner til she went down...but it was just some lamb! Ooooh I know what it was - I splurged on some ice cream while out yesterday!!! :dohh: darn dairy!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Lol that will do it!! I just took Carson off of soy a couple weeks ago and started him back on a regular formula because he was getting constipated from soy.. But man can he fart up a storm now.. And it stinks!! It doesn't seem to bother him so my dr said its fine.. The only time it bothers him is when he's trying to sleep and he's over tired so I just give him gas drops then.


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, back from my sisters, hopefully I can properly catch up tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## rose.

Hope you had a good time kte :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome back, Kte!


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome back kte

Well today was Carson's first day of transition to his own room. We are starting with naps in his crib. His first nap was an epic fail!! Took 2 hours to get him down and he only slept for 15 min

For the second nap I used black out curtains in his room.. Put the radio on like he has in our room and I took his mattress and sheets out of the bassinet and placed them in the crib.. It worked and he slept for 2hrs!! He ended up going to bed at 9:30 tonight instead of his usual 10! Wish me luck for day 2 tomorrow!!


----------



## anna1986

good luck skeet


----------



## MrsChezek

Good luck *skeet*!!!

Here is a pic of Hayden from today...she's always sticking out her tongue and I think it's super cute :kiss:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/A139F730-2BC1-41DA-BF97-1378C5FA6CAA-2336-000001B249A11B5B_zps860236ce.jpg

Tonight is a test night for us as well...we've moved Hayden's bedtime by an hour to 7:30pm. She went down like a charm but we'll see how long she sleeps and what time she'll be up in the morning. Fingers crossed it's 12 hours with just one feed around 5am! Speaking of which, it's 11:30pm so I should get to bed! :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Goid luck ms chez!! Every time I try to move Carson's bed time he pushes it later.. Tonight I had him down by 9:30 and he's usually in bed between 9:45-10.. Well he fussed until 11 :dohh: hayden is soooooo cute!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Aaaaand we're up at 2:30am :cry: She hasn't gotten up this early since like week 8! :nope: Our night schedule just keeps regressing further. I'm sad. Unless she sleeps through until like 8am now by some miracle...oh and my boobs that finally weaned off night feeds are back to producing milk in the night cause of all this so now when and more importantly IF she ever goes back to sleeping until 5:30am, I'll have to deal with engorgement and probably plugged ducts again. :cry: Very very sad...


----------



## rose.

Mrs chezek Alfie is always regressing! Last night he did amazingly, went from 10 til 4.15 then from 5 til 9.45!! That's the longest he has ever slept. But the last 2 nights he woke at 2, 5 and 8!! Just depends I guess. I think they are still young and moving around wake ups is normal. Doesn't make it any easier tho!


----------



## JenJen80

Mrs Chez Martha woke at 1.15 am this morning and she's not done that for weeks. She is a monkey about going back down again but finally managed it a 3am even though she was quite restless. She is starting to sleep more in the day but only on me :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to everyone trying new things! Emily is still going to bed in her swaddleme blanket but with it just done around her body, her arms are completely free! She's regressed a little bit but not nearly as bad as I though she would! :happydance: last night she even woke up (from her gasy/refluxy stomach) and got herself ALL the way awake but managed to go back to sleep on her own!! She pretty much always nurses or gets walked/moved to sleep so this was a big deal for us!

Do the rest of you feel like you need to play catch up with sleep? I go through phases where it's not so bad then times where it's practically painful I am so tired. When I get like that I feel like I need a day of uninterrupted sleep to catch up, not that I ever get it! 

MrsC, Hayden is adorable and has grown so much since the last photo!


----------



## rose.

Amy, well done Emily for self settling :D 

Jen, at the moment Alfie only has decent daytime naps on me, or in his carseat while driving, or in his stroller. I am making the most of it and letting him sleep on me. It's lovely to have cuddles. However I know that it won't be long before I will have to start pushing for more structured naps in his cot :( he can self settle at night but won't do it during the day


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: That is great about Emily's self settling. :flower:

*sethsmummy*: How's it gone with Ethans tongue tie & his head? :flower:

*skeet*: re Carson sleeping in ~ Chloe loves a lie in but had to get up at 6am from about 4 months old, she went to bed at 7pm. So long as her gets enough sleep in total, it wont matter and you should be fine come school days. She seems to know a weekend from a week day now so it's fine getting her out the door for pre-school. Good luck with the transition into his own room. :flower:

*Paula:* Glad his weight was fine. :flower: I won't be feeding rice at all, I will start Sophie on porridge at around 6 months. She is on hungry baby food like Chloe was which is why I am skipping rice, I started Chloe on porridge just after 6 months as she never showed any interest until then. 

*Rose*: Glad you enjoyed Scotland trip. Lovely photoshoot pics. :flower:

*MrsC*: Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time with Hayden. I'll be traditional weaning, just because the way I do it, certain foods will be spoon fed to her but she will be encouraged to use her own spoon, with certain foods she can blw and use her hands with. I think its important to let them touch and feel food but using a spoon is a good skill too so I try for the best of both. It worked with Chloe hence why I'm going to try the same with Sophie. Lovely pic of Hayden. :flower:

*sportysgirl*: So glad its gone well whilst your OH was away :flower:

*babymaybe*: Congrats to your bro and SIL :flower:

Sorry if I missed anyone :flower:

Sophie isn't a huge napper during the day, she loved to sit in a baby chair (it was a buzzy chair without the batteries in!) at my sisters and just watch everyone, giving out lots of smiles :cloud9: She did nap in it now and then but nothing structured. On a normal night she is asleep for 8 or 9pm. She has changed from waking at 4am to either 2 or 3 am but it's still only one wake up and then she is up at 6 or 7am for another feed. 

She is very fussy tonight, not sure if it's because of the change in water in her bottles, I have literally just been able to put her down. It's been a hard day, Chloe has missed her cousin, he is a year younger than her so they have just been playing together for the last 6 days. There were a few minor squabbles but nothing major and she has certainly missed the companionship and craved it from me, which would be fine minus the very fussy Sophie :dohh: Hopefully tomorrow I can play with her a little longer, it's supposed to be nice and sunny :thumbup:

Trip was awesome, still adjusting being home to be honest. I suppose I shouldn't base it on one hard day! Doesn't help OH was at work all day, came in and then rushed to training and has decided to stay late. He just told me, he didn't even check if I was okay with it after knowing I had had a hard day. Meh. 

It was none stop at my Sisters but so enjoyable, got to watch my 11yr old nephew in a Gymnastics festival, took the kiddies to a farm, the seaside, took Chloe and her little cousin to baby/toddler gym classes, let them play in the back yard in the sunshine and I got my hair cut etc. Even managed a taboo and lemonade! Was great, went far too quickly, roll on the 6 weeks holidays!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, glad you had such a nice time! You helped make me look forward to my family visit coming up instead of nervous about how Emily will be on the plane and in a new place, so thank you!


----------



## skeet9924

Kte sounds like a fantastic trip!! 

Well Carson was a horrible napper today.. We only got cat naps all day and he was miserable by the time we came home from my parents.. I skipped his bath and put him right to bed.. Yesterday he atleast got 1 good nap in his room.. Today I tried putting him down 3 times and he only slept for 20-45 min. Tomorrow is a new day and we try again!! Lol I had such a good routine and now I choose to mess with it :dohh: I'm almost wondering if he would sleep better at night in his room since he's always been a tough napper.. But I don't think I'm ready to mess up his night times.. I'm enjoying my sleep :) 

I've also started to loosen his swaddle at night.. I use the Velcro swaddle me and I just wrap the top part around his arms but leave then sticking out the bottom so he can still move his arms.. He's usually out of it by morning but still sleeping good


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, sorry Carson had a bad nap day, I hope today is better for you.


----------



## JenJen80

Leaving M with my Mum for a bit today whilst I get a well overdue haircut.
Tomorrow we have a photo shoot booked that my MIL is paying for which is so lovely of her. I hate having my photo taken and i'm going to have to find some smart clothes that fit me.

We had a better night again 8.30-5am I can cope with that.


----------



## rose.

Glad you had a good trip kte!

Skeet sorry things are difficult at the moment - I'm sure it won't be long and the shaking things up will pay off!

Jen enjoy the hair cut :)

Well, had a bit of a random morning today - he woke at 4.45 which is fine, then when I put him down it took him ages to settle. When Oh got up at 6 his alarms woke Alfie again and he got very fidgety and started crying. I got him out to try feeding him and he didn't really want it but continued to cry if I put him down. I ended up having to put him in my bed for a bit more sleep!! He slept until just now. I hate it when he doesn't settle it's so hard to know whether to give in and have him in with me or not. Mum and I are going to kiddicare in Southampton today so I needed the sleep, otherwise I would probably have persevered a bit longer!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben is going for his second lot of jabs this morning. I expect he'll be a grump for the rest of the day, such a shame as he's really happy this morning!

Rose - let us know what kiddicare is like, I'm fairly close to Southampton (well with a boat ride!) so it would be good to know if it's worth the trip :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Well he had his jabs this morning and apart from crying when they actually went in he's been fine. Gave him some calpol at lunchtime because he felt a little hot, but he's been pretty much the same as usual, no crying like last time. We even just went to the cinema as a treat for the girls and he laid on me the whole time either watching or sleeping :)


----------



## rose.

Glad Rubens jabs went well :) and sounds lovely, a trip to the cinema!! He sounds like a very well behaved little boy.

The trip to kiddicare went well! It was fab, we were there about 3.5 hours in total, had lunch in the cafe which was very nice, and had a couple of stops to feed Alfie while we were there! There was a 'nursing nest' next to the cafe for feeding little ones, it has comfy rocking chairs and each has a pillow for nursing! It was so comfy. The changing area was also really clean and nice. Perfect place for shopping with babies! I tried on and bought a tomy freestyle premier baby carrier; it is nice and easy to put Alfie in and take him out and he seems to like it as his arms and legs are free to wriggle around. I am hoping its really handy for our holiday at the end of June :D I would definitely recommend a trip there, nice and easy to get to, and great facilities!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like a nice place, I'll have to persuade DH that we really need to go and have a look round! ;)


----------



## rose.

Yes! Definitely worth it. Lots of good bargains


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Glad Rubens jabs went well :) and sounds lovely, a trip to the cinema!! He sounds like a very well behaved little boy.
> 
> The trip to kiddicare went well! It was fab, we were there about 3.5 hours in total, had lunch in the cafe which was very nice, and had a couple of stops to feed Alfie while we were there! There was a 'nursing nest' next to the cafe for feeding little ones, it has comfy rocking chairs and each has a pillow for nursing! It was so comfy. The changing area was also really clean and nice. Perfect place for shopping with babies! I tried on and bought a tomy freestyle premier baby carrier; it is nice and easy to put Alfie in and take him out and he seems to like it as his arms and legs are free to wriggle around. I am hoping its really handy for our holiday at the end of June :D I would definitely recommend a trip there, nice and easy to get to, and great facilities!

We have the tomy freestyle carrier for Poppy and she loves it. We have been on lots of walks with her in it and it comes in handy at home when she wants a cuddle and I am doing some jobs!


----------



## rose.

Glad you like it too! How high up do you wear Poppy in it?


----------



## Kte

*Rose*: Glad you had a nice time at Kiddiecare :thumbup: I have the tomy freestyle as well. I like it because with baby facing you it's a nice seat for them. I sometimes use it when I am struggling to get the mei tai right and like you say, hands and legs are free. Plus, I have the rain cover for it which is a great extra. I managed to get that off ebay at a bargain price and it's well worth it! I have Sophie quite high up to me, I still try to follow TICKS rule. 

*babymaybe* Glad he was okay after his jabs :flower:

We have a lovely day out in the allotment today, Sophie sat in Chloe's pram in the shade most of the afternoon. She has been fussy again this evenining, last night she settled at 12, tonight was about 11. But I started to bake a cake (OH started it) and it takes an hour :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte, what is ticks? I was looking at the rain cover. Does it protect from uv too or is it just a rain cover? I was wondering what to do when we go abroad and I thought Alfie could wear a hat and then I could get a large muslin and cut a hole in it and put it over his head to drape over the carrier and keep him cool and out of the sun! If there is a better looking alternative I'm up for that though as I think he might look a little amusing draped in a muslin ;) ha ha. Glad you had a nice day outdoors, I think fresh air is so good for them! Did you finish the cake?!

We just got the figures for hubby's tax rebate (he is self employed) and its more than I was expecting :) which means we should be able to get our garden done this year. It needs decking, the grass needs flattening and the shed at the bottom needs rebuilding. I'm so excited as it will be lovely to take Alfie out there next year once he's toddling around and it's safe!

Alfie slept the longest ever last night, 9.30pm until 6.45Am and he's fallen back to sleep in his cot without my help :)

To top it all off, it's a gorgeous day and we are going to have a BBQ tonight! Yipee


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats rose!! It's so nice when they do that!! Carson has been self settling at night for awhile now.. Just wish he'd do it for naps lol.. Yesterday was a success in napping I. His bedroom and I think he is finally moving his bed time earlier.. Two nights ago he went to bed at 9:30 last night he was ready by 9.. However now that he's going to bed earlier hes getting up earlier :( I'm going to have to start going to bed earlier myself!! Normally he's been waking up around 10.. This morning it was 8:( he's also starting to stay up longer between naps which is throwing me off a bit.. I think that is why he was having trouble napping in his own room cause he wasn't tired yet. 

Today I've arranged a golf tourny for oh and his friends and a BBQ for his 30th bday.. We are having the BBQ at a friends house since they have more room., hopefully it doesn't throw Carson off as we will be out late.. I'm bringing his pjs with us so I can lay him down there if I need to


----------



## Kte

*Skeet*: Hope the tournament / BBQ / birthday treat goes well. Hopefully it won't knock Carson's routine too much. :flower:

*Rose*: Hurray for the extra funds to sort the garden :happydance: The cake turned out okay thanks, it's nice but I may tweek the recipie, it was a bit heavy for my liking, but all in all a success for a first attempt. The freestly cover says it's all weather, wind rain and sun but it doesn't state a UV rating anywhere on the box. It's good as it folds into a handy pouch to clip onto the carrier when not in use. I never thought about using it in the sun!

Oh and TICKS - https://www.schoolofbabywearing.com/Images/TICKS.pdf :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Sounds like we're all experiencing sleep issues so I guess the 3 month sleep regression thing is true! Hayden wouldn't go down last night and finally passed out in her Bjorn Bouncer at like 9 so we left her there with a blanket to keep her warm until we finished eating and packing up the car. We drove out to our beach house and she barely woke when we moved her into the car seat. When we got here she slept in the carseat until we set up her travel bassinet and unpacked and got ready for bed. She then slept on until 7:20am!!! So when we're at home in the comfort of her crib, she wakes twice but when we move her around and even changed her diaper and clothes last night, she didn't wake. Go figure!!! :dohh:

*Kte* - your trip sounds lovely! I love time with family :happydance: but I have to fly to Poland to see several cousins as I'm an only child :nope: So here in the states it's just my parents and I...

*Rose* - I wish Hayden slept in me and I could enjoy the snuggles. Sounds so nice! She'll only sleep on me in a carrier if I'm moving pretty much the whole time! Glad u had a great trip to kiddiecare and Alfie slept so well!

*Skeet* - hope u had a fab time at the BBQ and Carson went down regardless 

*AmyB* - well done Emily! Self soothing is so nice...Hayden does it once in a blue moon and its fab :happydance:

Well, time to go eat some of the great seafood around here!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, where is your beach house, if you don't mind my asking?? You mentioning eating the great seafood makes me homesick... I think I mentioned I grew up in MD and lived in PA, outside of Harrisburg. I lived on the Eastern Shore of MD and was never more than about 30-40 minutes from several beach towns.... I miss the east coast seafood... everything here is fried!


----------



## MrsChezek

AmyB1978 said:


> MrsC, where is your beach house, if you don't mind my asking?? You mentioning eating the great seafood makes me homesick... I think I mentioned I grew up in MD and lived in PA, outside of Harrisburg. I lived on the Eastern Shore of MD and was never more than about 30-40 minutes from several beach towns.... I miss the east coast seafood... everything here is fried!

We live in Bucks County PA - 30 minutes north of Philly, but the beach house is on the Jersey shore. It's about an hour and a half drive so not too bad. We used to drive down to Baltimore for steamed blue crab on the weekends!!! Sooooo good. We get some up here but the XL are hard to find. I love the steamed seafood and all the seafood pastas they make around here cause of the huge Italian community...yuuuum :happydance:

You have fabulous Tex Mex though!!! I miss that :thumbup:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, fabulous TexMex and BBQ, just no great seafood! ;)


----------



## anna1986

Hi all just thought id check in. Alls well here apart from havin a few unsettled afternoons early evenings with william recently. We moved last friday to a bigger house which is fab n were off on our first family holiday as 4! So all go go go.


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte that's really helpful!

Sounds like lots of us are going/about to go on holiday!! It must be lovely having a beach house mrs c. Home from home! It is typical that babies sleep best when you least expect it. I used my carrier in sainsburys yesterday to get some food for a BBQ and Alfie fell asleep! He was soo comfy. I am so glad I got it. The movement definitely helped rock him to sleep.

Anna, hope you have settled in to your new home well, and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## JenJen80

We are about to take our first holiday too. We are off to the peak district as my sister lives near there and she hasn't seen M since she was born.

Taking M for her first swim today which is very exciting.


----------



## baby_maybe

We'll be going on holiday, but not until Ruben is about 5 .months old. We've got 2 weeks booked in Devon and Cornwall for when the girls break up from school. We all love it down there so I'm really excited about it. It won't be Ruben's first time away though, my dh does motorsport so we've been taking Ruben to the race weekends since he was 4 weeks old :)

Well Ruben has been sleeping great recently. He generally has his last feed between 8-9pm and then he goes to bed (still in our room currently) and doesn't usually wake until 7-8am. I'm loving all the sleep and now thinking about moving him into his nursery. His daytime naps have improved a little too lately, although some days if we miss that window to get him down he can be a real grump still!


----------



## rose.

Jen how did the swim go? :) hope you have a lovely holiday! The Peak District looks lovely we drove through there the other weekend on our way to Scotland and it looked gorgeous. We will definitely be going there at some point, hubby is in to cycling so its his perfect place!

Baby maybe glad you're doing well with sleep. I love Devon and Cornwall too it's such a nice summery place.

We've had 2 successes today - actually 3. Went to Costco for BBQ food with Alfie in his new carrier and he slept the whole way round, he was so good! Second, had a nice BBQ this evening with hubby's brother and his girlfriend, Alfie was pretty well behaved and even had an early evening nap in his carrier, and let me eat my dinner without crying :) and finally, moved his bath back at 8, put him in his cot just after 9 when he was not really feeding anymore but was still awake, and after some wriggling around he went to sleep on his oak by 9.30. Which is his easiest and earliest bedtime yet. :) lets see how he does in the morning - hopefully well - as we have our first baby yoga class!


----------



## rose.

Wth is wrong with this auto Correct?! He went to sleep on his own not his oak ha ha


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - I'm glad Alfie is loving his carrier! That's fantastic and really allows you so much more freedom during naps :thumbup: the beach house is awesome and we're definitely very lucky :flower:

Maybe - traveling since 4 weeks! Wow!!! Impressive. I really liked Cornwall as well...makes me crave fish and chips to think about it. And nice work Ruben with sleeping!! :yipee: I hope Hayden gets back to her prev schedule soon...


We've had a fabulous weekend away. Was nice cause when H napped, I actually rested as there were no chores to be done and no Internet to lose time on :thumbup: She seemed to really enjoy the ocean air as she slept really well during all her naps in the travel bassinet when we placed it outside. She was very smiley all weekend as well...very nice time :happydance:

I'll share a pic or two when I get home...

*EDIT: here's a pic now...
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/1704D84F-F228-4D35-9CBA-C49D204A444E-5499-0000036A23736CC9_zpseaf03481.jpg


----------



## baby_maybe

Glad you had a nice time away mrs c, hayden is so cute :)

I'll have to share a couple of recent pics of Ruben whe I get a minute, he's grown so much lately it's crazy! We took him and the girls up to meet their new cousin today and Quinn was wearing one of Ruben's newborn sleepsuits that I passed on. DH kept saying that Ruben was never that small until I pointed out the sleepsuit he was wearing, crazy, I think Ruben is at least twice the size, you just forget how small they were!!


----------



## MrsChezek

I know! I was putting away Hayden's first socks last week and they seemed tiny but they were too big on her back then!!! So hard to imagine that she was that tiny. And all her gloves were as big as her head and now seem minuscule...they're growing so quickly!


----------



## MrsChezek

And I hope everyone posts pictures soon! I love pictures :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, glad you had a good time at the beach house. Hayden is,adorable! Maybe Emily will have to sleep out on the deck at my parents place, as it is at the beach. we are spending a week with them in chincoteague Virginia before spending the rest of the time at my sister's outside of Baltimore.I think we might even spend a day or two with friends in PA if all is going well.

Jenjen, how was swimming?

Rose, glad Alfie is enjoying the carrier, I love mine! (And so does Emily.) have a good time at yoga and go Alfie for settling early and Easily n his oak! ;)

BabyM, yay for good sleep!

AFM, my DH really hurt my feelings earlier today and I can't seem to shake it. Emily was,taking a nap and so I was trying to,get some things together for dinner later on. Emily woke up but wasn't fussing so I let her go to see if she'd go back to sleep, as she could have used more sleep. She didn't and started crying so I went and changed her and brought her downstairs, I stuck her in her high chair with toys and started cooking again. She started crying but I was almost done so I just tried to,hurry it along as I knew she needed to eat. DH went over to her and said something to her about " your mommy needs to prioritize better." I told him he was calling me a bad mother and he said no but I just let it go. I was really angry at first but now I am just hurt... And questioning if I am a bad mom for letting her cry a minute. 99% of the time she comes first and nothing else gets done but i have realized there are times i need to finish somethjng really quick orit will never get done and so she does cry. ive got guilt enough over it without his comment. Best of all is this comes the day after he is like "when are you going to,just let her cry it out to go to sleep?" And I said I didn't know that I ever was and he told me she has to sometime. Urgh!


----------



## JenJen80

AmyB has he ever had a day where he needs to cook, clean and look after a baby? Don't feel guilty if we jumped every time our babies cried they will never learn to amuse themselves.

Swimming was amazing she loved it. I was half expecting her to scream the place down and she did but only when it was time to get out. I'm going to try and take her twice a week as she is free and i can have as many swims as I like as it's part of my gym membership.

Looks like it's going to be a lovely sunny week here.


----------



## MrsChezek

AmyB - augh, the nerve on him!!! Men just don't filter sometimes...or it's like they don't think before they speak! :hugs: I'm sorry oh made you feel like a bad mom...just from what I've read from you, I think it an excellent mom!!

Jen - yay for swim time! I can't wait to teach H how to swim :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, Hayden is so cute! Sounds and looks like you had a fantastic time.

Amy, leaving Emily for a minute certainly doesn't make you a bad mum! Sometimes like you say, you just have to leave them so you can finish off other things. It's different if they've been screaming their head off for 10 minutes and actually need something but a minute of grizzling isn't going to hurt. And if your OH feels that way he should maybe be doing the dinner instead!! Men just don't know what it's like. My OH said I shouldn't hold Alfie all day and should put him down on the floor on his own more!! He thinks this would stop him crying as he wouldn't rely on me so much. He is 10 weeks old!! :dohh:

Jen glad you had a fab swim! We have a good swimming pool nearby with good childrens facilities and I can't wait to take Alfie there. So far he has only been swimming on holiday.

Well, Alfie woke at 3 this morning and then again at 7.45. Not the best but not too bad! I am now trying to get him to go down for another nap so he is well rested for his yoga class. He is laying in the cot hiccuping and wriggling around and it's so tempting to pick him up but I MUST give him the chance to fall asleep alone, at least for his first nap of the day while we are upstairs anyway.


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy don't let you husband make you feel bad for letting her grizzle a bit, I often can't get o Ruben straight away because of cooking or sorting the girls etc, sometimes one of them even gets to him before I do to stck his paci back in or pick him up, it certainly doesn't make either of us bad mothers it's just that sometimes they have to wait their turn!

I think I let Ruben nap a little too long yesterday afternoon as at bedtime even though he went down fine, by 12 he thought it was awake time! He went straight back to sleep, but then was fidgeting at about 3am as well. I didn't have to feed him though which was good, but today I'm definitely making sure he doesn't sleep too long before his bath and last feed! In fact I'm trying to get him to nap now and even though he's definitely tired he's fighting it!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose glad you both like the carrier and hope you enjoy baby yoga!

Mrs C Hayen is so cute love the hat! 

Amy B, men have no idea! They can make you feel really rubbish sometimes.

Jen glad the swimming went well, we are hoping to take Poppy this week.

Poppy slept from 10 till 5 last night excellent! She seems to be sleeping less in the day taking only 45 minute naps.

We live in Cornwall and are off to the beach as hubby is back! We have been on lots of beach walks but today we are going for a longer time! :happydance:


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: Sorry to hear your OH is being a bit of an idiot. You did nothing wrong at all, don't beat yourself up - your not a bad Mummy. Sounds like he should have helped out if he felt she needed seeing to urgently, rather than just watching and thinking he can comment! 

Oh I need to go, my eldest if being a huge pain in the butt today/tonight. So much for an early night, if it's not one it's the other kicking off :dohh:


----------



## Kte

*Jen*: Glad the swimming went well :flower: I haven't been able to take Sophie yet as she hasn't had her first set of jabs yet. Can't wait though!

*Rose*: How did baby yoga go? How did the nap settling go? :flower:

I love it down in Cornwall too, we used to have relatives who lived in Somerset so did a lot of visiting different beaches and places when I was younger. I can't believe it's easily been 7 years since I have been there! I can't wait to take Chloe and Sophie to visit all the beautiful places.


----------



## rose.

The yoga went great thanks :) Alfie was really good apart from the last 15 mins when he decided he wanted boob then sleep!! Lots of the babies cried though so he wasn't the only one. Got our first massage session tomorrow which I can't wait for.

The first nap of the day was good thanks kte! He had quite a Few naps today as we were out and about and he slept in the car. He is now settling himself in his cot for the first nap which is good. Tonight I can't believe it - he had his bath at 8.30, fed for a bit then was in bed asleep by 9!! This is unheard of so I am just waiting for him to wake up and cry, I think we may be in for an interesting night tonight... But we'll see!!

Kte hope your eldest settles down soon!!

I've been researching swimming lessons. There is a company nearby which does lessons for 3 months upwards, they teach them to swim underwater and hold on to the pool side in 9 sessions supposedly. I am very keen on getting Alfie in to swimming as soon as possible. I think it's a really important skill. I have just requested some info on it so looking forward to receiving it! It's on Saturdays or Sundays too so hubby can come :)


----------



## JenJen80

Kte you don't have to wait for them to have jabs now you can just take them whenever you like.
Rose was it waterbabies you were looking at?


----------



## Kte

Ah well, she has them this week anyway :cry: 

Chloe is in bed now, so now it's Sophies turn to be a monkey. She used to settle between 8/9 but the last few nights it's been 10/11. She is wide awake now, her day sleeping hasn't changed, so I'm not sure what is going on. I just want my bed! :sleep:

Here is Sophie's 2 month picture. Typically she had some random milk rash on her top lip so I can't help but see a pretend moustache :haha: I still think its a lovely smile thought. Plus it's the latest picture I have of her, the rest are of her in the sun so she has a big floppy hat on and is hiding under. 

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g110/Kitty_fantastic_o/BabyandBump/2monthsold_zps6386934c.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

kte, Sophie's so cute! 

Rose, glad yoga went well!

Thanks ladies for all of your support!


----------



## rose.

Wow kte Sophie has changed loads! She is so cute. Alfie's sleep has changed the last week or so - he seems to be moving bedtime back a bit and is more willing to have a nap in the evening, and he was going through to between 4-6. But now he's waking at 2-3 again and then at 6ish. I'm so tired! Hopefully it won't last long as he seems to have stages with his wake ups!

Jen it's not water babies but is something similar :) I did look at water babies but there is no price on the website and that annoys me! These classes are just called baby swimming but look like the same thing.


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :D

Rose same here. Kaylee was great last week doing all nighters 9pm-6am and last night she changed again,?woke up at 2am, 4am, 7


----------



## rose.

Weird isn't it! Maybe they're having a growth spurt so need more milk


----------



## JenJen80

We have had the 4am wake up call for the last two mornings. I put her in a 1.5 tog sleeping bag and I'm wondering if she's getting cold back to the 2.5 tonight and see what happens.


----------



## JenJen80

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac185/jenneil1980/IMAG00581_zpsa9983603.jpg

here is a pic of my baby girl


----------



## Amy_T

Hi ladies. I haven't posted for a while but been trying to keep up with the posts. It was had term last week so had my oldest at home and spent the week keeping her busy! 

Can't believe our babies are all growing up so quickly, Holly is 10 weeks old today, I want to freeze time! She has had her first lot of jabs and she was fine after a quick scream! We also took her swimming and she loved it... She was a little shocked at the temperature of the water but she was smiling away. 

Here is a pic of her to satisfy everyone's picture cravings! ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sharnw

Beautiful photos ladies. So adorable!


----------



## rose.

Aww gorgeous pics :) it's lovely seeing everyone's LOs!

Our first baby massage session this morning was great :) even better than yoga! I got chatting to some of the other mums aswell and we stayed behind at the end to chat. We are going to start doing buggy fit on Thursdays which should be good. Also we are thinking of going to a craft village next week to get Father's Day presents!


----------



## JenJen80

rose. said:


> Aww gorgeous pics :) it's lovely seeing everyone's LOs!
> 
> Our first baby massage session this morning was great :) even better than yoga! I got chatting to some of the other mums aswell and we stayed behind at the end to chat. We are going to start doing buggy fit on Thursdays which should be good. Also we are thinking of going to a craft village next week to get Father's Day presents!

So jealous I can't find anywhere round here to do baby massage :(.
My plans were cancelled today so I'm going to take M to the clinic and get some cream for her legs as she has some red/dry patches on them. I think I will take her swimming again too.

Loving all the pictures :)


----------



## rose.

That's a shame. It's just at our local childrens centre. We are very lucky around here actually, the childrens centres are pretty good! They are running an hour first aid course on Thursday so I'm doing that, just in case I need it

Enjoy your swim if you decide to go!


----------



## baby_maybe

We have really good children's centres here too. I've done the baby massage and the first aid though them too :)


----------



## JenJen80

Our childrens centre used to do it but can't find anyone to do it :(


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Aww gorgeous pics :) it's lovely seeing everyone's LOs!
> 
> Our first baby massage session this morning was great :) even better than yoga! I got chatting to some of the other mums aswell and we stayed behind at the end to chat. We are going to start doing buggy fit on Thursdays which should be good. Also we are thinking of going to a craft village next week to get Father's Day presents!

Rose, Poppy and I went to baby massage today too! It was really good and Poppy was very well behaved. :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Gorgeous photos of those adorable babies!

Is the children's centre free or does it cost? Is it something you join and pay per class, open to anyone, etc? It sounds neat to have so much offered in one place!


----------



## JenJen80

Children's centres are free here :)


----------



## rose.

Glad you enjoyed it sportysgirl! Yes they are free but some classes cost a small fee - baby massage and yoga are £2 each per session. The first aid is also £2 and the baby group on Wednesdays is free. Buggyfit isn't through the childrens centre and is £4


----------



## baby_maybe

Pics of Ruben as promised :)

Morning smiles:-

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/76b3aad4ca027aed7622395d4ac4845e.jpg

Trying out some new clothes:-

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/ca83687fc7a5dadf783595f13e1f8c38.jpg

And a pic of him with his new cousin Quinn. Unbelievable that he was only that big three months ago!!!:-

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/9dea17892d3ab7fe72b6d10122379554.jpg


----------



## Kte

*Jen*: Beautiful pic :flower: Sophie has that dress / outfit too. Always wrestling with those poppers! 

*MrsT*: Lovely pic, she is looking a lot like your middle daughter :flower: Glad she was okay after her jabs :flower:

Best go to bed, Sophie's jabs tomorrow, first thing, which I am not looking forward too. :cry:

Edit: Missed a page! 

*Rose*: Glad the baby massage went well, it's nice you have met some other Mummies. :thumbup: I still see the same people at the Bounce and Rhyme we go to but no one ever stops back to chat properly which is a shame. I suppose it's hard being in a library but still, we just spent 40mins singing :haha: 

*Babymaybe*: Gorgeous pictures, love the smile one :flower: I can't believe how big he looks compared to Quinn. That is crazy!


----------



## AmyB1978

Baby maybe, he's adorable!


----------



## sharnw

https://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a498/Shahn_Whitehall/485_zpsd12ceeaf.jpg

Lol photos a bit big! But here is little Kaylee with her eyes glued to the tv :haha:


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe, Ruben and Quinn are gorgeous! I agree that Ruben looks huge compared to his cousin!!

Kte that's a shame! I knew a couple of ladies from massage from the other baby group so I think that helps. Maybe they will become more chatty eventually! Good luck for the jabs today 

Sharn I can't see the picture :(


----------



## sharnw

Aghhhh it didn't work lol I will put it up again haha
 



Attached Files:







482.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 8









483.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 10









484.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kte

*Sharn*: She is lovely :flower: Looks quite into what she is watching!

Sophie did well with her injections, there were some tears of course but it wasn't too long until she settled down. She wanted a cuddle earlier and I have now popped her down for the rest of her nap.


----------



## AmyB1978

Sharn, too cute! She must like that program! ;)

Kte, glad Sophie's injections went well! Hopefully she feels ok later on too.


----------



## sharnw

She likes "yo gabba gabba" hahah, have you's heard of that??

KTE, glad Sophie is ok after her injections. Hope she has a lovely sleep :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Sharn - kaylee is gorgeous :)

Kte - hope Sophie is ok for the rest of the day, I found Ruben had a bit of a mini meltdown in the evening after his first jabs, but the following day he was fine. The second lot didn't seem to phase him at all!


----------



## JenJen80

Seems like my poor baby girl has Eczema have to go to the doctors to confirm later :(. It was on her legs but has now spread to her tummy I don't think it's bothering her though.


----------



## AmyB1978

JenJen, poor girl! Hopefully they can give her something for it. At least she doesn't seem bothered by it.

Sharn, I have heard of, but never seen, yo gabba gabba.


----------



## Kte

Love Yo Gaba Gaba, they dont have it on here anymore, it used to be on NickJr. Its worth a Youtube. Its a bit crazy but has good moral stories for littlies, like dont bite your friends!

Jen: Hope the drs can help with her ecsma, glad she isnt bothered by it :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

This week has been evil. Hayden is in the 3-4 month mental leap and its been hell. She's extremely fussy and just not herself. She's sleeping a lot which is my saving grace or I'd be in the insane asylum by now. Oh and she learned to scream which she seems to like to do now when you don't respond to her needs within 3 seconds :cry: Yesterday she screamed down Starbucks where people just stopped and stared. The moms I was with agreed that if we couldn't get an outside table for lunch, I probably shouldn't join them indoors!!! THAT bad...even other moms didn't pretend it wasn't bad. I hope this will pass soon! 

I've been trying to read along and it seems like everyone is doing well. Weeks 9 through 13 were wonderful :happydance: But this phase sucks...for us at least. I hope she's developing some ginormous brain cells and will be nothing short of brilliant after she puts me through this!!! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, I can't help but laugh at your post because Emily definitely has her moments too... She is very into the boob right now and when we nurses, especially when she is tired, she wants to comfort nurse... And nurse, and nurse. And nurse!


----------



## sharnw

MrsC omg your little princess sounds very demanding hehehe <3 
i wonder if my girl will do that too? Sort of sounds like it though. She's been screaming the last couple of days after I put her down or stop pushing her pram! She loves being up high over the shoulder


----------



## rose.

Oh no mrs c!! Alfie has been quite demanding lately but not that bad! I hope he doesn't suddenly take a turn in a few weeks time. We seem to be doing better with sleep now - he isn't napping as long in the day but doesn't seem to be any more fussy than normal because of it. Also he has gradually been bringing his bedtime earlier - tonight it was 8.40!! And he's not really cluster feeding in the evening now. In fact he makes his thoughts known very well when he grizzles so I presume he is hungry and offer him boob, and he screams the house down until I put him back up on to my shoulder!! I hope he is still gaining weight well next Thursday when I get him weighed. I do worry that he isn't eating as much now he is feeding less and sleeping more at night, but I guess he must be taking more during his day feeds to make up for it :shrug: doesn't feel like it but he must be getting more efficient!

I just agreed to babysit our nieces and nephew on Sunday on my own - three kids, one 9, one 6 and one 3 years old plus Alfie. I must be mad!! :dohh: they are good kids though


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh my gosh rose! Quite the challenge...good luck!!!!!

Today was a little bit better...I'm hopeful.


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, good luck!!!

We are currently into almost the 4th hour of working on bedtime and this kid will not stay asleep! She falls asleep but I can't lay her down... Not sure what's up, ses not been like this for a long time. She's not swaddled but hasn't been for two weeks now and has been doing well :shrug:


----------



## rose.

Oh no Amy b! Maybe it's linked to the constant nursing? Perhaps a mega growth spurt?! Hope she went down in the end!! So frustrating when they just won't go down without waking.

Well Alfie woke at 11.15pm last night and I thought oh great he's going to be up every hour now, but luckily he had a good feed and change and went through to 5.45 which wasn't bad, then through til 9! I think he is gradually working out a new sleeping pattern for himself


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Alfie, good job!

I gave up and finally let Emily sleep on me for awhile and was finally able to lay her down around 3:30am. The dog woke u both up at 6:30, I'm so tired!


----------



## rose.

I bet! Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## JenJen80

Hi All Martha had he first jabs today and OMG she screamed the place down :(. All she has done is feed all afternoon and want to be cuddled she is making me feel guilty. All the other babies couldn't of cared less lol.


----------



## Kte

*Amy*: Nothing worse than when a pet wakes you up instead of baby! It's just typical! Naughty doggy!

*Jen*: Hope Martha feels better soon after her jabs :flower:

*Rose*: Wow that is brave, but I can imagine they will be helpful and the older two will be used to babies and the 3 yr old will be intrigued by Alfie. Good luck! :flower:

Sophie doesn't seem to be eating as much, at 2 months it says she should be on 180ml a feed but she still only does 150, sometimes just 90ml. She seems quite contented and only wakes once during the night. I'm sure the hunger will start soon for her growth spurt. I hope! Her weight gain seems fine.

We finally managed to get Sophie a bouncy chair, she loves it, it has a little owl on which she is obsessed with. It's cute watching her coo to it.


----------



## paula181

Hi all how are you all doing?

I can't believe how fast time is flying, my little fella is already 3 months :shock::cry:

Alfie is doing really well, he was weighed yesterday and he's a whopping 13lb 5, he's put over a pound n a bit on over2 weeks haha.
He has got into a routine and he seems to feed around the same times every day! He also had his last bottle at 7pm n sleeps through to 4.30 - 5.00am. He loves his bed, bit like his mummy :lol:

Xx


----------



## JenJen80

Kte Martha has that bouncy chair and some days she sits and stares at it lol.


----------



## skeet9924

hi ladies!! Sorry I havent been on in awhile ... it could take awhile to catch up and I only have a bit of time as carson is last nap of the day which is usually short..he could wake up at any time.

Ms c- sorry hayden has been grumpy..I really hope that Carson doesnt hit that stage soon.


Jen- sorry Matha isnt handling her jabs well..hope she feels better tomorrow

KTE- your lucky you lo loves the bouncing chair...Carson hates his..he always has to have his legs moving and he feels restrained in his chair. We did start him in his exersaucer yesterday and he loves it!! I had to put some foam floor pads underneath so he can reach and put a towel behind him since the seat is too big for him but he loves it cause he can jump!! He's going to love his jolly jumper when he can use it.


When are you ladies moving you lo into their own room. I gave up putting carson in his room to nap as it wasnt working for either of us :( I'm a quitter lol. I'm thinking I might just have to put him straight into his crib at night. Carson has really been sleeping good..almost too good!! He goes to bed at 10pm..wakes up at 8:30 am for a quick eat then sleeps until 10...this morning he slept until 11 :dohh: I should have set my alarm. I really would like him to go to bed earlier at night maybe around 9 and get up around 9 or 10 but whenever i try to move his bed time earlier ..he cries and fights sleep until 10...sometimes 10:30..I'm thinking i might have to slowly early his wake up time so that he is tired earlier at night.


----------



## AmyB1978

The plan is to put Emily in her room at night when we get back from visiting my family in mid-July. If she's really unsettled when we first get back we'll wait until a week or so later. She'll be 6 months (how!?!?) end of July so I feel ok, mostly, about it. Besides, she is going to be getting too big/active for her bassinet anyhow.


----------



## MrsChezek

I came up to bed just now and found Hayden like this:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps8148075d.jpg

I guess it's time to start weaning her off of swaddling!!! Can't believe she turned so much...I guess she likes her legs propped up like they were in the rock n play :haha: Such a little stinker!


----------



## AmyB1978

Is she on her side, back, or. Belly? Emily, when in her crib, also turns, spins, all over... She's a mad woman! 

We are into the 2nd hour of trying to get her to sleep, well I am, DH doesn't help with bedtime cause of the cluster feeding. I'm soooo frustrated, nights were going so well and this just sucks, tonight is going the way of last night, she just won't go down. I'm exhausted and I have to work tomorrow. :( what am I doing wrong?!?


----------



## skeet9924

Amy- there is a 3 month sleep regression.. Or your lo could be going through a growth spurt.. When is her last nap of the day? I've learned that in the evenings I can't let Carson sleep any more the 45 between 6-8 and no sleep after 8 or else he won't settle by 10


----------



## skeet9924

Chez- I tried not swaddling Carson the other night and he woke up every 20 min :( now I just swaddle him loosely.. He's out of it by the morning but he seems to need the initial swaddle to settle


----------



## AmyB1978

Her last nap is random, in fact, all her naps are random... Her daytime sleep is inconsistent,at best, but we were doing so well at night.. Even not swaddling (this is week 2) It's almost like she's in pain when she lays down and she's been spitting up more, maybe her reflux is worse... I tried sme gas drops and might try her back in her reflux meds (a prescription her Dr said she can take only as needed.)


----------



## skeet9924

It could be the reflux .. Do u have her wedged up? It helps with reflux .. Carson sleeps on a wedge.


----------



## sharnw

Her girls, stupid question\.. But what is reflux?

Xx


----------



## sharnw

Omg MrsC that's a cute and funny capture hehehe 
I woke up with Kaylee sleeping sideways too! I haven't swaddled her since she was 4weeks old :dohh: 
She hates it :( I just tuck her tight with her sheet and blanket from her chest area


----------



## AmyB1978

Reflux is where milk and acid come back up after they eat, it can be pretty painful for them and is different from just regular spitting up.

Skeet, she does sleep on an angle. Not sure how I will do it with her crib, but we've got the bassinet angled.


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Amy if I figure that out let me know..I've been trying to think of how to do it as well


----------



## sharnw

Ooooo, Yes i remember kaylee having that a couple of times. Thanks Amy x


----------



## Kte

Sorry everyone is having a rough time with sleep patterns. Sophie has started to wake about about 10/11pm now but I am just riding with it as I am sure she will change back again at some point. She has gone down now at her normal time, it's just an extra wake up. She sleeps quite a bit in the day still but is very interactive when she is awake and soon wears herself out again.

I think she will go in with Chloe when she is around 6/7 months, it does depend on how she is sleeping but I think we have about 1 month max left in the moses basket, it's close now! The will have to go in the travel cot next to me for a bit. It's not ideal but I don't want her in with Chloe so soon, plus we need to buy bunk beds. We have finally found a double bunk at a decent price - we will build it up but not put the bottom bed slats on, then her cotbed will fit in / underneath the top bunk. Chloe is currently in the cot bed, it's converted into a toddler bed at the moment. The room is just so small, it's our only option. We have no money to move, convert or extend so it will have to be.


----------



## MrsChezek

She was on her side/back with her feet up on the slats! She was spun around even further when DH came to bed...lol. To Igor we decided not to swaddled her...she went down at 8:50pm and we'll see how the night goes!!!!

She slept much better today and seemed in better spirits...hopefully that's the end of this growth spurt! :flower:


----------



## anna1986

hi all

wow there were so many pages to catch up on after my holiday! had a lovely time n William was an angel.

baby photos are gorgeous. can you believe how quickly they r growing??

well tonight was/is Williams 1st night in his cot in his nursery he went to bed at his usual bedtime 7pm n has woken at his usual feed time (330) so all in all a success so far.

will add a few pics as been a while.







cuddles with his big sister

1st night in his cot


----------



## sharnw

OH is an arse!! 
It's 2:00 in the afternoon....
I've been in my pyjamas all day. Haven't even been for a shower. Thought because its Sunday I would relax with bubba, do the dishes and hang the Washing out and watch friends Marathon on pay tv.. 
OHs father rings up and wants him to go over there. OH asked me to come. I didn't want to go because it would take a bit of a while to get ready, have shower, get dressed, make up, get LO fed, wind her and get her ready etc... So that was my answer to pretty much say no anyway... 
Anyway so OH asked if he could take her for "half" hour. 
I said politely without sounding offensive that I don't think she would be ok with out me for half an hour. At that time she was fussing for the boob. So he turned around walked outside, slammed the door, put the dogs in his truck and sped off! 
So I sent a photo of her after I finished feeding her... Of her on my shoulder just about to go to sleep. I hope he feels guilty now! 
Ggrrrr rant over x


----------



## sharnw

Lovely photos Anna :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Aaaaand she woke up at 1:45am!!!! :cry: Started fussing first so we ignored it in hopes of her going back to sleep but within 10 min she worked herself up into an inconsolable state.she was practically hysterical so we got her, changed her and now I'm feeding her. Hopefully she won't wake again until the morning!

Anna - William is so big! Very cute. Glad u had a nice holiday.

Sharn - men just don't get it sometimes. My DH and I argued this morning cause I wanted to go crib shopping and stop by a nursing store to get fitted for nursing bras. He got all offended that I wanted to leave the dog home alone for hours while we went shopping. I told him he's crazy cause I'm saying we need things for our child and not like we're choosing to go party all day and leave the dog alone. Besides, she's a dog!!! Augh...he made me so mad for guilt tripping me...anyway. Hope u managed to have a good rest of day :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Wish they knew. 
Thanks MrsC :hugs:

Hope little Hayden sleeps right through x


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, Williams a cutie! How did his first night in his cot go?

MrsC, how was the rest of the night? 

Sharn, sorry OH is being stupid. My DH and I got into it yesterday before I went to work over me trying to remind him not to drink his hot coffee while holding Emily. Urgh!


----------



## anna1986

well Williams 1st night in his cot was a success 7pm-6:30am wih a feed @ 3:30am :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Nice work William!

Hayden got up again at 6am and then 8am for the day. So not TOO bad but still...I miss sleeping in long stretches...I think she was cold. Going to put her into the fleece blanket tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, glad william had such a great night! 

MrsC, not too bad at all, Hayden did better than Emily did at the start. 

Emily had a better night last night, I gave her her tummy medicine so not sure if that helped or not. I also went back to nursing her to sleep out in the family room, I had been going in the bedroom cause she seemed less distracted... Who knows?!? Just glad it was better. She even slept upstairs in her crib this morning after her middle of the night feed. I decided to try her out in there and she slept just past her normal wake up time! I think it was harder on me than Emily, having her all the way upstairs instead of just by the bed!


----------



## MrsChezek

Oh good work Emily! I totally agree...I think it's always harder on us to separate from them than vice versa :dohh: 

We went out to lunch and timed it with Hayden's nap...she normally falls asleep in the car ride over and then sleeps through lunch. BUT today my mom sat in the back with her and she kept touching her and her toys when she was whining so she never fell asleep on the car trip over to the restaurant. So when we got there, mom and I took her on a short walk after ordering our food. She fell asleep nicely so we went back and she was sleeping well until this old man decided to stick his head into the stroller (even though it was covered!!!) and spoke loudly "who have we got here?". I wanted to KILL him! As after that wake up, she kept getting woken up by every little noise and finally got up 10 minutes later. AUGH. I don't understand people like that...AND he claims to have 9 grandchildren!!! How does he not know better??? :growlmad:


----------



## MrsChezek

Forgot to ask...so what is everyones MO on napping too long? The last few days, Hayden has been going down for her morning nap as usual but instead of sleeping for 1.5-2.5 hours, she's been sleeping 3-4 hours! Which in one way is great but then it throws off her whole afternoon :dohh: So should I wake her? On the one hand, I'm thinking that she must need the sleep or she'd just wake up on her own but on the other, I'm wondering if she needs me to wake her so that she can get up, eat, play a little and then go down for a second 2 hour nap. :shrug: What do you all think?


----------



## Kte

*Sharn*: Sorry your OH was being a bit sulky. Seriously, even now I have to OH proof things when he takes care of Sophie and Chloe - he's a bit better with Chloe but I still have to prepare things. They just don't seem to have the forethought, I don't get it, how can you not! That's me who can pack bottles - so I can imagine how ultra hard it is when breastfeeding! :hugs:

*MrsC*: Hope the fleecy blanket helps - have you tried the grow bags / sleep bags yet? I can't remember.

*Anna*: Glad Williams first night went well. Glad you had a nice holiday as well :flower:

I'm having a mini stress on, I went to make up Sophie's night bottles and the plastic seal was broken. Sophie was crying in the supermarket and OH had his usual stress on so I didn't notice. The foil was fine after I checked and checked and I used a spoon from an old pack as well as anti-backing the tub before getting the milk out but I am still paranoid. Typically it had to be on a Sunday when I can't drive and go and get some more to be safe. I'm sure she will be fine but I am still going to worry the whole night through. :nope:


----------



## Kte

*MrsC*: I always just used to let Chloe sleep when she wanted to. She went to nursery at 4 months old and used to nap there but they would just leave them to sleep unless I said to them to wake her after so long, but I just to let her follow her own pattern. I guess, I think if it's a freak period of extra naps, then go with it. The main thing is she still eats as much as she used to.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - I'm not familiar with formula packaging at all but I can see why you'd be stressed. I agree though, since you checked the foil and it was fine, I too would assume it's fine! Fingers crossed though... :hugs: And I guess I'll just let Hayden sleep..I have been...but then her afternoon naps are all off...she won't go down until like 3:30 or 4pm and then wants to sleep until 6 or even 7pm! Which then throws off her bed time of course :dohh: Can't she just function on a schedule like a robot? :winkwink: :haha:

*EDIT: Forgot to respond about the sleep sacs...she has been sleeping in halo swaddle sleep sacs until last night when we switched her to just a regular sleep sac. It's one of those thin cotton ones, but she had a tshirt AND a footless sleeper underneath so I thought she's be fine! Apparently not...so tonight I think I'm going to just put the footless sleeper and a fleece sleep sac on without the undershirt. :shrug: It will take some time to figure out the layering...I remember when she was a little peanut, she'd be in an undershirt, socks, swaddle sleep sac and a blanket, sometimes two! She was always so cold...

I have a grow bag but I haven't unpacked it yet or washed it...I forget which tog it is too...will have to check and order more. I know we have two more of the cotton sleep sacs somewhere too but they got lost in the move...I didn't think we'd need them until 5/6 months! But this little wiggle warm is already flipping over so there goes swaddling...


----------



## sharnw

KTE, I wish Kaylee would take the bottle. I pump it out when shes sleeping when my breasts are full and sore but, She just won't have it :(
Any tips ladies???


----------



## anna1986

MrsC - when they r babies I have always just let them sleep. my toddler however I have to wake from her nap or else shed sleep all day n be awake all night. I wish William napped for long periods but he rarely naps for longer than 45 mins at a time.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Anna* - well it's all a phase! So hopefully soon William will sleep longer too...and Hayden might go back to short naps. :shrug: Who knows!

*sharn* - have you tried different bottles? We found success with the Como Tomo bottle which is very wide and shaped much like a breast. You can find it on Amazon...


----------



## sharnw

Thanks MrsC :)
I am using tommy tipee and avent. I will give different types a go ;)


----------



## JenJen80

sharnw said:


> KTE, I wish Kaylee would take the bottle. I pump it out when shes sleeping when my breasts are full and sore but, She just won't have it :(
> Any tips ladies???

Same problem here have tried Tommee Tippee and Avent but she refuses. I'm going to give up for now and try again after our holiday.


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Sorry I have a lot to catch up on - had a nice busy weekend :) babysitting my nieces yesterday went well, my nephew had a football tournament so was only home for half an hour so it was just 2 kids and Alfie in the end! They were good as gold :)

Mrs c, I would really recommend grobags/similar type sleeping bags, alfie is in a 2.5tog with just a bodysuit (baby grow with arms and legs) underneath, the temp of the room ranges from 18-21. I have a 1 tog for when its warmer.

Sharn and Jen, I am going to try and reintroduce a bottle tonight as Alfie started rejecting around 6 weeks and I just gave up trying!! Would be useful if he was ok with them now though in case we go somewhere which is not bf friendly or OH wants to look after him for a bit.

Mrs c, I always let Alfie nap unless its evening and he's been napping for ages and he needs his bath and bedtime feed, he never sleeps for much longer than 2 hours in the day though - normally he just has short naps of about 30 mins.

Kte I am sure if the foil is in place it will be absolutely fine! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, glad the babysitting went well!

MrsC, how did Hayden do on her 2nd (and third?) night of being unswaddled? I don't have tips or advice on long naps as we have quite the opposite problem here! Lol at the robot comment, it is definitely always changing!

Kte, if the foil is in place then I am sure it is just fine, but I definitely understand your worry!

To those of you with bottle refusers... We've never had an issue with Emily even though we stopped any bottle shortly after the NICU and didn't reintroduce them until it was almost time for me to start working the Saturdays. I had been looking up tips, incase, and found some really long and informative threads on here, you might try searching for them.

Emily had more trouble going down last night than the previous night but it was still better then it had been. She's just fallen back asleep from a night feed and I will be trying to put her back down in her crib upstairs instead of in our room. As we transition to her room I wish our room was on the same floor/closer (not that our house is very big at all, it's not.) long term having her up and us down will be awesome but she's sooo far away!

Oh, and Emily, now that she's not swaddled, sleeps in socks, a onesie(vest), and a cotton footed pajama... Our house thermostat is set about 77 (25) and her room, being upstairs, is a bit warmer though we do have ceiling fans running constantly in her room, our room, and the family room.


----------



## sharnw

Rose glad baby sitting went well :)

GL with bottle feeding. Please let us know how little Alfie went :)

Thanks Amy, I will search for tips too


----------



## Kte

Thanks :flower:

Sorry I have no advice for the swapping. I used to use TT when I combi fed but that didn't last long as Chloe was on bottles mainly then anyway rather than boob. I was the other way around. With Sophie, after the first 24hrs of BF I switched to the TT bottles again and that's all she has been on. I'm shocked as they are supposed to be like boobs! Good luck :flower: 

I decided to try some of the formula myself, I figured it couldn't hurt and if it did - it wouldn't be given to Sophie! I had accidently got some in my mouth before now so I knew how it should be, it's a bit like horlicks, best way I can describe it! I think I was more worried that I noticed at bed time, I was worried I would be asleep and not notice if she needed my help. She is fine though, so all worry over nothing, I do get paranoid tired brain though. :wacko: Still, best to be safe and all that!


----------



## paula181

Arghhhhhh I am sooo mad right now, I have got an overbearing mil and fil and a partner who hasn't got a backbone to tell them fuck off and thinks they can have a say in how I bring my kids up!!!
Alfie is into Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and mil and fil bought him a mickey balloon and said they had a Minnie one but he WON'T be having Minnie as its for girls!!!! WTF if my son wants a doll and a pram he can have it, I am into children playing with mixed toys. Even my partner said the same that Alfie won't be having girls toys, what's wrong with him trying to be on my side infront of them even if he doesn't agree with me!!!
Tonight I was looking at wallpaper and stickers for Alfie's room and because it has Minnie on them my partner has refused and said that won't be going up. Which involved in us having a blazing row and now I'm thinking of whether I can put up with this.
I feel like they are being overbearing, they ring me every day sometimes more to see how Alfie is, and they come round every other day! If he is wearing something they don't like they take the piss and say what are you putting my grandson in. It's sooooo frustrating, I might be being bitchy but I feel like they are being sickly. My partner says they are showing they care but seriously it's too much and we always seem to be arguing because of how they make me feel, I am ready to blow and I don't want t say something in the heat of the moment and regret it!!
It's got to the point that I don't like them and am ready to leave because of them and my partner not being on my side.

I feel so alone :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## rose.

Oh Paula they do sound difficult to deal with!! It's a shame your partner sides with them and not you. I don't really have much advice as I don't think I'd know what to say/do if my mil and fil were that overbearing!! Of course it is fine for kids to have both girls and boys toys! It's good for them in fact. My husband often jokes that Alfie can't have something as its too girly and he needs a more boyish alternative but I don't think he would be bothered if I had some stickers of a mixture. Big :hugs: have you tried explaining to your OH exactly how he makes you feel?

Thanks Sharn, it didn't go so well but Alfie was beside himself screaming before his bath (I think he's got teething pain) and also very upset after his bath. I tried him on the bottle straight after the bath but he didn't suck it and just carried on grizzling while sort of moving it around his mouth. I then let him have some boob to calm down and then tried him on the bottle again once I had winded him. He wasn't interested so I poured it in to a different bottle and tried that. He did take a few small sucks but them seemed uninterested. When I offered him boob again he kept gagging so I'm not sure if he had just had enough or whether it was the bottle he didn't like! I will try again tomorrow in the day time when he's a bit calmer!! Luckily I only put 2oz in the bottle so didn't waste much, glad I store my milk in small quantities!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Paula, big hugs... No advice as our family is not local but I'm so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## MrsChezek

Big hugs Paula! :hugs: It's hard when your OH doesn't stand up for you...I've had some issues with that earlier in my relationship with my DH. I hope you can get through to your partner and he actually hears how frustrated you are. It's not fair to you to be treated like that by your in laws. :hug:


I actually put Hayden down for the night for the first time since she's started sleeping for longer stretches and we started a bed time routine. I've been too afraid that she wouldn't settle and would just want more boob if I brought her upstairs to bed, but tonight DH was putting the trash out when I was doing the final feed, so when she was done I just went for it. I'm sooooo glad I did cause she was just fine and it was so nice to be there to tuck her in and send her off to dreamland :happydance: Plus, now I'm not nervous about DH coming home late from work or doing a work dinner thing cause I have more confidence in being able to put her down on my own! Yay! :yipee:


----------



## Kte

:hugs: *Paula*. It's awful and I wish your OH would grow a bit of a backbone against his parents for you, but it sounds like they must have been like that with him hence he is backing down. When we had Chloe we had a falling out with MIL and FIL of sorts, my OH was backing me though but we withdrew grandparent privileges, it's harsh yes but you are his mother and have a right to how you bring him up, you shouldn't be made to feel uncomfortable and they need to respect your choices. There are always going to be little bits and pieces were you don't agree but they do seem very overbearing and you are right on this issue and shouldn't have to restrict Alfie on what he plays with just to please other people. If they don't want to buy him something fine but they can't stop you letting him if he wants to play with something or if you want him to have something like the minnie mouse stickers etc. 

I think industry is as much to blame encouraging people to have genderised toys, there are actually groups that petition against it. I'm quite aware of it since everything Chloe get's is potentially pink, even if its a DIY set/bench! It drives me insane. Boy should be able to play with girls toys and vs versa. Chloe loves George pig and has teddies of him and my nephew loves Peppa Pig, it's completely normal. I always wonder where it came from as in Victorian times pink was the colour for a boy and blue was the colour for a girl. Anyway, I digress on the colours thing. You are doing right by your little man exposing him to both women and men and that is all, it's healthy. I really hope you can find some backing from your OH - if not, lots of hugs and be strong for your little man and do what you feel is best, not what others think is best. You are not alone, make sure you cuddle him extra when your feeling that way :hugs:


----------



## Kte

Yey MrsC :happydance:


----------



## rose.

That's interesting kte I didn't know the colours used to be the opposite way round!


----------



## JenJen80

rose. said:


> That's interesting kte I didn't know the colours used to be the opposite way round!


I had heard this just the other day lol.

I am desperately trying to pack for our holiday next week how much do babies need lol. It now means I have to pack light :wacko: not getting very far though as M wants feeding or picking up I wish she would be put down to sleep in the day.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh Paula I'm sorry you are going through that with you in laws and your oh.. My oh is always talking about Carson playing hockey. I would love if he did but I have to remind oh all the time that Carson may end up an artist or a dancer and he needs to accept that Carson will like what ever he likes and we can't change that. 

As for things that Carson is into he loves how to train a dragon !! Whenever he is fussy or grumpy I put it on and he is happy as can be.. He does also like to watch hockey games. 

Is anyone else lo showing signs of teething? Carson had diarrhea the other day.. Been fussier then usual and frantically trying to get everything in his mouth to chew on.. He's also drooling a lot!! I keep looking in his mouth but I'm not seeing any signs of teeth


----------



## JenJen80

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...Seventies--cost-little-girls-self-esteem.html

this was interesting to read today.


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm glad Disney backed down over Merida, it's great to have a tom boy princess!


----------



## rose.

Skeet, DH is like that about motor racing! He can't accept the fact that Alfie might not like it. He is showing signs of teething - in fact his favourite thing to do in the evening is chew DHs finger!!

Haven't had any luck with bottles today. It's like he doesn't know what to do with it - just lets it bounce around his mouth and gives it the occasional chew. I have tried tommee tippee and avent bottles. Going to keep trying for a few days. How can he have forgotten when he used to take them so nicely?!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey all :wave:

Skeet and rose - my DH is well into his motorsport, in fact he races as well as loving watching it and he is really wanting to encourage Ruben to get into it in some form or another when he is older. I keep reminding him that Ruben might want to do something else or like other things, but being the only boy in the house he is very keen to get him doing something 'boyish'!!

We're doing ok at the moment, Ruben is still sleeping well at night, although his daytime sleeping is a bit hit and miss and if he doesn't get enough earlier in the day he gets grumpier and grumpier as the day goes on. I'd let him sleep in the early evening but the problem is he then is difficult to get down for the night so I have to limit him after around 6ish. Ideally he has at least 2 naps which are at least 1 1/2 hours long after breakfast and lunch bottles and then after tea bottle maybe has an hour and is then awake until he has his bath and the bottle and bed. However some days I struggle to get him to sleep for more than and hour and then he wants a long sleep before his bath and if I keep him up he screams the house down!! Just have to persevere with the naps in the mornings, even if it means him sleeping on me a bit. 
I definitely think something is going on teething wise too. I guess I might not see a tooth for a while yet, but he is constantly trying to chew everything and he is drool central pretty much all day to the point he has to wear a dribble bib or his clothes get soaked. Also he had pretty runny explosive nappies for nearly all of last week, but I've yet to decide if that is to do with possible teething or whether it was an after effect or his jabs from the previous Friday.
I guess it won't be long before some of us start with little tastes of baby rice etc. I know that the current guideline are for 6 months, but personally I've weaned all of my babies at 17 weeks and I don't think Ruben will be any different. Plus to be honest I don't think he'll go much longer than that, he's already been on hungry milk for weeks now anyway and I think it will help us to finally knock the reflux on the head as he is better with thicker stuff in his tummy. I have managed to wean his thickener down over the past few weeks, but I reckon that weaning will help me get him off that all together eventually which will be great and I'll probably be able to get him off the colic drops once I'm not using that as it makes the milk really frothy!

Wow that turned into a bit of an essay, guess I've not posted properly for so long I had a lot to say!


----------



## sharnw

Rose I know right? It's like Kaylee has forgotten to know what to to with the bottle. She suckled it like natural when she was a newborn . But now :dohh: :)

Baby maybe, I will give Kaylee little tastes soon :)


----------



## skeet9924

I understand that it's hard for the babies with bottles.. Carson has gotten used to the avent bottles and won't take any other kind now.. My oh and I went out to a party the other night and stayed at my mil house and left Carson with her.. I tried giving him a different bottle before we left the house because I wanted to make sure my mil was set for enought of the avent ones for the evening, night and morning.. He refused to take it until I put it in an avent bottle .


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden is like that with pacifiers! She moves them around in her mouth, makes gagging motions and pushes it out with her tongue with a big look of distaste! It's as if she has NO idea that its something to suck on...once in a blue moon she mistakingly sucks on it and it stays in but a minute later she realizes its not boo and she spits it out and cries. :dohh: She used to suck on it when she was teeny!!! :shrug: At least she still takes bottles! Or at least did...we haven't given her one in over a week...it's all so hard!


----------



## skeet9924

Ha ha ha mrs. Chez!! Carson does the exact same thing with his!! Once he realizes no good is coming out of it he gags and spits it out


----------



## anna1986

Baby maybe - i weaned my daughter at 17 weeks due to reflux n she did really well. William is 17 weeks tomorow n i dont thnk hes anywhere nar ready. So am hoping to wait til nearer 6 months this time!

Yay william slept 730-630 with no wake ups :)


----------



## rmsh1

rose. said:


> Skeet, DH is like that about motor racing! He can't accept the fact that Alfie might not like it. He is showing signs of teething - in fact his favourite thing to do in the evening is chew DHs finger!!
> 
> Haven't had any luck with bottles today. It's like he doesn't know what to do with it - just lets it bounce around his mouth and gives it the occasional chew. I have tried tommee tippee and avent bottles. Going to keep trying for a few days. How can he have forgotten when he used to take them so nicely?!

I haven't posted in here in a while, but saw this and thought I would let you know I have been trying to get Emma to take bottles of breast milk. Had no luck at all with Avent, then my friend let me try some of her Mam bottles and teats - success! The teats are a completely different shape than avent, more nipple like. You could try them?


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry I see a few tips on here now re bottle feeding :) Another thing to try is to get OH to give the bottle, not yourself. Emma has taken it from my OH, but not me. We are still trying to get it all under control


----------



## rose.

Thanks! I have had a few people recommend those bottles - have just ordered a starter set from amazon for only £14 which comes with handles and a spout to covert the bottles to a cup when Alfie is bigger so even if he doesn't like the bottles hopefully the cup will come in useful!!


----------



## rmsh1

rose. said:


> Thanks! I have had a few people recommend those bottles - have just ordered a starter set from amazon for only £14 which comes with handles and a spout to covert the bottles to a cup when Alfie is bigger so even if he doesn't like the bottles hopefully the cup will come in useful!!

I hope it works! I think I nearly cried when she finally drank from the Mam bottle. I thought we were never going to get her to drink from a bottle :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Ha ha yeah I am wondering if that will be the case with Alfie, he was so good with the tommee tippee ones up until he was 6 weeks old though! Then he just started rejecting them and now seems to have forgotten what to do :shrug: oh well fingers crossed for the mam bottles!!

Alfie Just had the Second lot of jabs - hope he isn't as upset as last time :( he is ok for now, didn't cry as much when they went in as last time and stopped crying after a minute or so, and is now fast asleep.


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Ha ha yeah I am wondering if that will be the case with Alfie, he was so good with the tommee tippee ones up until he was 6 weeks old though! Then he just started rejecting them and now seems to have forgotten what to do :shrug: oh well fingers crossed for the mam bottles!!
> 
> Alfie Just had the Second lot of jabs - hope he isn't as upset as last time :( he is ok for now, didn't cry as much when they went in as last time and stopped crying after a minute or so, and is now fast asleep.

Taking Poppy for her 2nd jabs in a bit, hope she is ok as last time. 
Hope Alfie is ok today. Bless them.


----------



## Kte

rose. said:


> Ha ha yeah I am wondering if that will be the case with Alfie, he was so good with the tommee tippee ones up until he was 6 weeks old though! Then he just started rejecting them and now seems to have forgotten what to do :shrug: oh well fingers crossed for the mam bottles!!
> 
> Alfie Just had the Second lot of jabs - hope he isn't as upset as last time :( he is ok for now, didn't cry as much when they went in as last time and stopped crying after a minute or so, and is now fast asleep.

Ive just had a lightbulb moment, maybe its not the bottle but the teat flow? If they aren't getting enough they pull off and fuss - saying that its prob cheaper to buy new bottles than teats!

Hope he is okay after his jabs :flower:


----------



## Kte

sportysgirl said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha yeah I am wondering if that will be the case with Alfie, he was so good with the tommee tippee ones up until he was 6 weeks old though! Then he just started rejecting them and now seems to have forgotten what to do :shrug: oh well fingers crossed for the mam bottles!!
> 
> Alfie Just had the Second lot of jabs - hope he isn't as upset as last time :( he is ok for now, didn't cry as much when they went in as last time and stopped crying after a minute or so, and is now fast asleep.
> 
> Taking Poppy for her 2nd jabs in a bit, hope she is ok as last time.
> Hope Alfie is ok today. Bless them.Click to expand...

Hope Poppy is okay after her jabs too :flower:


----------



## AmyB1978

Hope Poppy and Alfie do okay today after their jabs.


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte He isn't actually sucking at all so not sure if it could be the flow. I did think about that yesterday. I think the mam bottles come
With a couple of different teats so I will make sure I try them all!

Well I have a very grizzly little boy. He was ok after the jabs but woke up crying a couple of hours later just like last time. He's had calpol and has calmed down a bit but is still grizzling. He sounds so in pain :(

Hope Poppy's jabs go well!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, I,hope Alfie feels better soon! That is how Emily is too, she cries when they give them, then settles and is sleepy and then wakes up,feeling lousy... Poor babies!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Amy last time it only lasted a day so hopefully he will be ok tomorrow! He has woken up a lot happier now so think the calpol is doing its job!


----------



## skeet9924

Hope Alfie and poppy are ok today!!


----------



## Kte

Hope Poppy and Alfie are feeling better today :flower:

Sophie has had a little cough for the last week, it started after her jabs, we took her to the Dr's the other day to make sure she didn't have a chest infection and he gave her a prescription. It's a ventolin inhalor though so I'm not giving it to her. She is coughing because she still has a snuffily nose, the Dr said it was because babies can't swallow properly so at the moment a build up makes her cough. So I don't get why she needs an inhalor for that, I'd rather not pump her with steroids and just keep her on the decongestents. It's only worse at night when she has been on her back for longer than usual but it's not all night, its just when she wakes up for her 4am feed, clears her throat and then is fine. I'm an asthma sufferer myself and I know the cough for that and Sophie's certainly doesn't sound like that.


----------



## rose.

Thanks everyone he's much better today :)

Kte sorry to hear Sophie has been poorly! I think often the drs are too quick to prescribe something without really finding out what's wrong. Hope Sophie is better soon!


----------



## Kte

How are we all, I thought I had accidentally unsubscribed from the thread, its so quiet!

Took both littlies shopping today, they behaved so well :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Hope your little ones are feeling better today ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to them xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

Sharnw I just noticed our babes were born on the same day :)


----------



## skeet9924

Everyone else just amazed by their little ones on a daily basis??!!' So far on Sunday Carson started laughing.. It's not regular but every now and then he laughs mom stop for a few minutes then today at 3 months old he rolled from belly to back!! I was so proud!! It's such a great feeling!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay go Alfie! Exciting times. I too am amazed at how much they grow :happydance:

Glad all babies are feeling better. What's the jab schedule in the UK? H isn't getting her second jabs until 4 months...and she had 4 different ones at 2 months and same 4 this time too.

AFM, after a month of sleep regression, Hayden just started sleeping through the night again since Tuesday night. Just like a switch was flipped she went back like nothing happened :shrug: Craziness...well, we'll see how long it lasts this time :flower:


----------



## anna1986

wow well done carson

mrsC- in the uk the have jabs at 8w,12w and 16 weeks. yay for haydon sleeping through again :)

AFM - William had his 16 week injections on thurs and cope better than usual :) he also turned 4 months yesterday! crazy!


----------



## sharnw

*rmsh1*, wow we were both on the same ttc threads :) xx Your little Emma looks so sweet and cute :) 
*
Skeet*, well done for Carson :)
Kaylee shocked me last week haha, I put her on her tummy, I went to the toilet, I came out and I find her on her back wwooohhh! haha

*MrsC*, Thats good that Hayden slept right through. Hope you had a good all night sleep too :flower:

*Anna*, Glad William coped well after his needles xx.
3 more weeks and its Kaylee's turn for her 4 months jabs.


----------



## rose.

Well done Carson and Kaylee!! How exciting that they are becoming more mobile.

Mrs C glad you got a good nights sleep, and Anna I'm glad William was ok after his jabs!

Just found out my SIL is pregnant! My best friend is also pregnant! I'm so excited for them both. I'm a bit embarrassed to admit I'm actually a teenie bit jealous!! I don't want another yet but I do miss the kicks and all the anticipation of being pregnant. I can't wait to do it again even though I know it won't be for at least another year or so. One is enough to look after right now!!

Alfie's mam bottles arrived today, fingers crossed he takes them - the box says 92% of babies take mam teats I bet mine is in the 8% ha ha. I'm going to thaw out some milk and have a go later :)


----------



## sharnw

Rose I bought a cheep $4 bottle last night just because the teat looks similar small in size to my nipple than the avents and tomee tipee and kaylee suckled out 10ml lol. Baby steps haha,
I hope alfie drinks from the new bottles :)


----------



## sportysgirl

*Anna*, Happy 4 months William, were has that time gone?

*Rose* I hope Alfie gets on with the new bottles.

Poppy is generally sleeping from 10pm till 5am and then awake again at 7am. So doing well. She was so good having her injections cried when it was done but fine after that. 

Hope everyone is well. :kiss:


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo ms chez!! So happy Hayden slept through the night

Sharn- it's so exciting!! But now we have to be very careful where we leaven them and not to turn our backs for a second .. Carson is going to have to find a new favorite place to hang out.. He loves the kitchen table. 


Just curious are any of you planning on using a jolly jumper.. And at what age? Carson already uses his exersaucer that bounces a bit .. But I'm still a little nervous of jolly jumper


----------



## rmsh1

sharnw said:


> *rmsh1*, wow we were both on the same ttc threads :) xx Your little Emma looks so sweet and cute :)
> 
> 3 more weeks and its Kaylee's turn for her 4 months jabs.

Emma was born at 4.37am, so just a little earlier than Kaylee!

I have Emma's three month jabs on Thursday, not looking forward to it, I want OH to come with me :blush:



rose. said:


> Alfie's mam bottles arrived today, fingers crossed he takes them - the box says 92% of babies take mam teats I bet mine is in the 8% ha ha. I'm going to thaw out some milk and have a go later :)

Good luck with the Mam bottles. After Emma took 50ml last week, have had trouble getting her to take any more :wacko: Still working on it. I still think the Mam are better than the avent ones I was trying with before. Emma forms a proper latch around the Mam bottles


----------



## Kte

Sophie is a little younger but yep I am certainly amazed, she is starting to chat much more with us, gets louder and more excited. She pushed herself up her changing mat yesterday, the concentration on her face then a huge smile at the end, it was fab. Today she has been grabbing some link toys on her bouncer chair and it kept her entertained for ages. I can't believe she is doing these things already!

Not 100% what a jolly jumper is but with Chloe we used to have a jumperoo type one, when she was a little older 4/5 she absolutely loved it, so I'll look into getting her something then. We don't have door bouncer hanging things as they don't fit on our doors.


----------



## sharnw

Skeet omg yes, definitly being careful now and no turning my back.. Kaylee's leg was hanging over the side of her changing table. ohhh noooo


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden isn't into turning over when left on her back. Mostly she just chills and looks around. She doesn't get much time on her back during the day as to counteract all the sleeping on her back and avoiding flat head so maybe she enjoys it as its different. However, we sit her up in various chairs and bouncers and she's started trying to launch herself out if them!! She'll either fling her head forward or arch her back so she slides out - I swear she's already trying to crawl as she's so desperate to go somewhere all the time :dohh: Def can't leave her sitting and unbuckled like we used too :nope:

So she was in bed from 8:40pm to 7:50am! I specifically didn't say slept because she was awake 6am-6:20 and again 6:50-7:15 but she just lied in the crib and chewed on her hands. Didn't cry or call out to us at all! :happydance: of course I never fell asleep after hearing her at 6am :dohh: but at least DH got to sleep in on Fathers Day!!


----------



## rose.

We have had a lovely BBQ today for DHs first Father's Day :) there were 15 people but it went really well and Alfie was really good :woo:

And I managed to get Alfie to take a teat full of milk from the mam teat tonight! He mostly chewed it or bounced it around his mouth but its a start :)

Hubby is going away to work tomorrow for the rest of the week! I will miss him :( but we are off on holiday Sunday so looking forward to that!


----------



## kraftykoala

Hope everyone had a good fathers day! It was also my Eldests birthday today so we've had a fun day, culminating in a mummy made cake! It's not the greatest but it went down well!

Ella is doing well, getting into more of a routine now and touch wood she sleeps around 10-11 hours at night. She has her first jabs on tuesday, a month late because apparently theres a baby boom here and no appointments until then! She's generally smiley and happy and learning to settle herself to sleep with her thumb :) It's going so fast!
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 8









ella12w.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rose.

Cool cake krafty! Glad Ella is doing well. Good luck for the jabs - I can't believe they're a whole month late as the drs are just too busy! That's crazy


----------



## MrsChezek

Wow quite the cake krafty!!


----------



## skeet9924

That's an amazing cake Krafty!! I guess now that I have a child I'm going to have to become a little more crafty myself!! I've never been artsy or any good at crafts or baking or any of that creative stuff lol


----------



## sethsmummy

krafty that cake is awsome!

sorry iv been MIA ladies, dont get much time to come on the forum just now. Glad everyone is doing so well :D

cant remember who it was who mentioned weaning.. but im already weaning ethan.. he is a GANNET! he scoffed down half a jar this afternoon!! he doesnt seem to be very fussy at what flavours he eats either but prefers savoury to sweet (fruit). iv been giving him one meal a day for the last week, will up it to 2 meals at 4 months, then 3 meals at 5 months then by 6 months we should be ready for lumps and bumps if not before then :D 
Ethan still hasnt really lifted his head properly during tummy time and hasnt rolled yet. he is teething just now, theres a white mark on the front bottom gum so theres a tooth coming through very slowly. He is a very good baby :D he goes to bed at 7:30ish waked at 5ish for a feed then back to sleep for another 3 hours. 

im having trouble with my health visitor just now.. i want to punch her! lol that sounds so bad, i dont know if i put it on here but 2 weeks ago i took the boys to get weighed. Ethan was 10lb 11oz and following the 9th%ile nicely and seth was 25lb 8oz (i think) and back on the 0.4th%ile (he bounces between that and the 2nd never higher) and i agreed with the h/v to take him back in a month to check hes putting the weight back on he lost while he had the gastroenteritus for 2 weeks. Well i got a phone call from the doctors today asking me to come in for an appointment as the health visitor has expressed concern over Ethans weight!! I said to the woman that called about having him weighed 2 weeks ago and was told he was fine ( i know hes fine as he is getting so chunky) and that it was infact my eldest whod lost weight and we already had a plan in place. so i made the appointment for tomorrow to go get them weighed 2 weeks early. I am so peed off... if there was any concern she should have said it to my face and not behind my back. So once this doctors appointment is over with i will be telling the health visitors i want nothing more to do with them, they can arrange to come to my home and do the development reviews when required for both boys but thats it, i will not be attending their clinic. I am so sick of their crap and sick of them making me feel like a shit mum just because my boys are on the lower %iles! :growlmad: :growlmad: 

I hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Skeet - sorry u have to deal with someone so unprofessional! You're right, she shouldn't be saying things behind your back :hugs:


H woke up at 4am and kept crying so we gave her boob; even tho I've fed her she's still refusing to go back down :( This has never happened! Not sure what to do...usually boob puts her back to sleep. 
She didn't nap all day until 4:15pm and woke up at 7pm...she went to bed at 9:20pm so maybe going down an hour later than usual is throwing her off? I also had a pretty veggie heavy dinner so maybe her belly is uncomfortable...she's clearly upset. I was finally able to soothe her from crying very hard but then she was wide awake; DH has stuck her into the swing to see if she'll fall asleep now....running out of ideas! :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

ms chez- it sounds like she is getting over tired. When carson does he gets really bad...wont sleep at all and is hard to settle at night as well. Then from her sleeping so long in the late afternoon/evening its messing up her night time. Currently the schedule I try my hardest to stick with is wake up at
8- eat , play
9:30 11:00( 11;30 ish)- nap
11- eat play
12:30 -2 (2:30 is)- sleep
2- eat play
3:30- 5 sleep
5 eat play
6:30-7 small cat nap if possible
7 bath and bed time routine
8 bedtime and bottle

the days that carson doesnt follow this he is a bear and cries all day..then sometimes wont settle until midnight


----------



## Kte

*Krafty*: Lovley ckae :flower: Mummy made cakes are the best!

*SethsMummy*: Sorry to hear your having bother with your HV. It was wrong of her to not say something to your face first about referring Ethan to the doctors. 

*MrsC*: Hope you manage to settle Hayden :flower:

Sophie is still al snuffily and Chloe has managed to loose her nose medicine. Well I am indrectly blaing OH. I had put the spray and infacol on the pram, Chloe was playing in it and it kept dropping off. OH was in the room with her and asking her to put it back on the pram or in a bag. Then for some reason it's just gone. OH was mad with her but if he had got off his butt and done it himself rather than getting a 3yr old to do it then it wouldn't of happened. :dohh: Luckily I have some spare but it's nearly out.


----------



## skeet9924

oh kte that is so frusterating!!

I forgot to mention in my last post..( dont even know how i forgot!) I went to go see the dr about my back todays as ive had tons of issues with it....lugging around a 13lb baby is not good for my scoliosis..anyways.she asked how Carson was doing and I mentioned that he is happy and doing well but still spits up right from one feed all the way to the next...and ends up starved by the next feeding..she thinks he has reflux and is going to prescribe medication for him..I have to take him in to see her tomorrow. I hope this helps my little man..although he is mostly happy I'd love for him to not spit up all day!! Sometimes he makes such an awful face when it happens


----------



## anna1986

So william had a hosp appointment yesterday n they weighed him hes now 16lb6! Hes a big boy. The hospital were happy with him apart from showing concern about how quickly hes gaining weight. Hes gone from the 2nd centile up to the 75th in a short space of time. Theyve suggested cutting his bottles down :s dont really want to starve my boy. He was havin 7ozs every 3hrs. They also suggested "off the record" i start weaning him to slow his weight gain. As a few teaspoons of fruit or veg wont have the calories milk does.
So anyway ive got all the stuff n apple/pear amd sweet potato purees r made. Im just starting slow with a single fruit or veg to check for reactions.
I had to wean my daughter early at 17 weeks due to servere reflux n i was excited that time this time im nervous he might not be ready or it might harm him. Silly i know.


----------



## MrsChezek

*Kte* - doh! good thing you had extra :hugs:

*Skeet* - hope your LO feels better with the meds...that's so cool that you've figured out a schedule for Carson. Hayden won't go down for naps unless she's tired or I stick her in the car and go for a ride. As I'm not always willing to drive around aimlessly, I can't control when she will nap. BUT, I know that if I'm home the odds are higher that she will nap. However, I am not willing to just be home all day every day...I'd go crazy. So some days she has to compromise and nap wherever I am and on other days I compromise and stay home. She's just never gone bonkers like last night after not napping...she didn't go back to sleep until 8am! But I stayed home most of the day and made sure to get her back to napping twice today, which she did and she still fussed a bit when it was time to go down but eventually boob put her to sleep. We'll see how she sleeps through the night...

Good luck with the weaning *Anna*! I look forward to introducing Hayden to all the yummy foods...but I'm going to try to wait until 6 months.


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- that sounds so tough and frustrating.. I usually make sure Carson has atleast 1 good nap at home but I'm like u and go bonkers stuck at home. I hope you get thing figured out.. Carson has started waking up around 2 am again the past few nights :( I'm missing the sleeping through.. He's also been a bit harder to settle


----------



## Kte

*Skeet*: Hope it works for him :flower: :thumbup:

*Anna*: Is he on hungry baby as well? I hate it when they starte interferring when it comes to weight and eating. He looks fine on all your pictures, I guess its just because he jumped. :flower:

Sophie has worried me a bit today, she had a bottle at 10 and then nothing until around 5, I tried to feed her but she wasn't having it. She hasn't had anything else since. I'm going to wake her again before bed to feed her again. She has been awake and aleart at times but slept others. Hoping it's just this cold she is trying to sleep off.

Edit as soon as i woke that she woke dor a feed!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kte, I hope Sophie is back to herself and feeling better soon. Is she having enough wet diapers so you at least know she's not getting dehydrated?

Anna, sorry they are concerned about his weight, I am sure he is just fine! Have you tried him with any of the purées yet?

MrsC, sorry you have been having a tough time of it with sleep and naps, I hope Hayden settled better for you last night/today.

My DH's birthday is next Wednesday and Emily and I have our flight to visit my family next Thursday. I asked DH's aunt and cousin if they could watch Emily so we could go out to dinner... I was kind of hoping they couldn't as it is still really hard for me to leave her, even with DH. They are able to watch her so will be coming over that evening a little before 6, we are only going to dinner so shouldn't be much later then 8 or so... I'm so nervous about leaving her and really hope it doesn't screw up her night making her already miserable for the flight the next day! I hope DH realizes what a huge gift us going out is for me to give him! I wouldn't even have tried, especially with us leaving the next day but I know he has a been feeling left out and out of sorts cause little miss takes up all my time and energy.


----------



## anna1986

yes so far hes tried banana, apple and sweet potato :)


----------



## rose.

Skeet and kte, it could be a developmental stage. As Alfie has been weird with sleep and food for the last week or so since his jabs. He's been waking up at 2 (which has been painful!!) and 5.30-6am. He has also been taking less in each feed -
Or I think he is as he's not feeding for as long. He seems perfectly happy though plenty of wet and dirty nappies so I'm hoping its just a phase. He hasn't been weighed since last week and we are going away on Sunday so he won't be weighed for another few weeks. He doesn't seem out of character though apart from being a little more grizzly


----------



## rose.

Amy, I am sure the meal out will be easier than you think. I hope your DH appreciates it! :) will be nice for you to have some couple time. Alfie is still rejecting bottles - we've tried tommee tippee, avent and mam. So there won't be any couple time for us any time soon!!


----------



## sethsmummy

skeet - fingers crossed the meds help! Im glad your doctor is doing something to help, i see so many posts on here where gps just ignore the parent and it gets left untreated. 

kte - ah that sucks im glad you had spare.. i bought teething gel the other week and lost it as soon as i got home lol still no idea where it went! woops haha. 

AmyB - dont worry hun we all panic when we leave them, i still do with ds1 haha and hes 3! I hope your DH enjoys the meal and appreciates just how much of a gift you are giving him by leaving lo. 

anna - i cant believe they are worrying you about weight already! Im glad weaning is going well though. 

AFU- I took the boys to the gp as asked.. she didnt know why the heck the h.v brought up concerns with ethans weight! She refused to weigh him as she could tell from looking at him hes fine! She did weigh Seth though and hes gone from 11.6kg to 12.2kg in 2 weeks yey so thats him almost back onto the 2nd%ile. woop woop :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Seth for gaining and yay GP for realizing the HV is an idiot!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, what does William think of real food??


----------



## MrsChezek

Seths - Yay for a good gp experience! Glad all is well.

AmyB - that is a huge gift. I have a hard time leaving H w DH and he's had the same training as me!! I always worry...


Hayden has her 4 mos jabs today and I'm freaking out with worry. I hate all the controversy around shots and how awful it must be for them :cry: She's been waking up at 4 and 3 am the last two nights and I'm exhausted. I assume tonight wont be any better!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily slept through the night... In her crib for nearly 12 hours!!! sooo proud of her! I, unfortunately woke up at one of her more regular night feeding times engorged and leaking. Since she didn't wake up I decided to pump but then still couldn't sleep. I was up from 2-5:30 or so then finally got a little light/broken sleep for maybe 2 hours. I think it was a combination of thinking about our trip, thinking about leaving her to go out for DH's bday, and her being so far away in her crib and not waking, I was super hyper vigilant. It just sucks cause she so rarely sleeps through and it's been particularly bad lately so I really could have used the sleep. 
Rant over.

MrsC, hopefully Hayden will be sleepy from her vaccinations and give you a good nights sleep.


----------



## baby_maybe

Amy - that used to happen to me when Ruben first started sleeping longer at night and I always couldn't sleep becaus I would think he was going to wake up any minute for a feed and then he would go an extra 2 hours :dohh: Great that she slept through in her crib for 12 hours though, good job Emily :)

Sethsmummy - it was me asking about weaning before. I have also started giving Ruben a bit of baby rice with his 4pm feed and today he had a taste of some puréed fruit mixed in with it. We also cut up a huge watermelon today and I held a piece for him to suck on and he loved it, got really cross when I took it away. I think he's going to be a greedy one for sure :haha:

I decided last week to put Ruben in his nursery at night. He had slept all the way to 7am each morning for a few days in a row without needing his dummy put back in at 5am so DH suggested we try him in the cot in his own room. I felt a bit sad about moving him, but it had got to the stage that we would disturb him when we went up to bed at night and as he's sleeping so well now I thought it would be fairer to him as well. The first night we did it was Monday and to be honest with what he can be like in the daytime with napping I was a bit dubious about how he would react to being on his own. He knew he was somewhere different when I first laid him down, his cot is a lot bigger than the crib and also I haven't bothered propping the bot up because his reflux has been much better lately, but although he whinged a bit as soon as I put his dummy in he did his normal getting comfy wriggle and went off to sleep on his own. I listened in on the monitor and he was awake for about 5 minutes making his little baby noises and then put himself to sleep :happydance: Ever since he's done the same each night and even when he stirs in the night now (it still wakes me as I can hear him on the monitor) he puts himself back to sleep, I haven't had to go to him once. In fact this morning he woke up at put usual weekday get up time of 7am and because he wasn't crying we decided to leave him and see if we could get a little lie in and he went back to sleep until 8.30am! Of course all this sleeping at night means he doesn't want as much in the day and he is pretty difficult to get to nap, but I can usually get 3 one hour naps in, one after each feed which just about gets him through the day without being too grumpy! It would be better if he did one of them as a two hour nap, but I'll take shorter day naps when he sleeps so well at night now :)

I'm sorry for you ladies who are still struggling with sleep. I'm not a massive fan of CC/CIO, but if any of my babies were fighting sleep at night I would probably try it, particularly as I'm dreadful on very little sleep. I read an interesting thread on here about it earlier and the amount of people that were trying it and reporting marked changes in their babies sleep within the first 3 nights was pretty impressive. Some ladies had reported using it as early as 4 1/2 months, but personal,y I don't think I'd start it until 6 months+. Not aiming is at anyone in particular, just thought it was interesting and may be helpful :)


----------



## anna1986

Amy - William is finding real food interesting. hes now had apple, pear, sweet potato, carrot and swede. this morning he had peach n apricot porridge which he loved :) last night I spent hours making him homemade purees. im following some Annabel karmel recipes.

following on from what baby maybe said about cc/cio I did CC with my daughter and as hard as it was for the 1st 2 nights it worked a treat I did it around 7 months.


----------



## MrsChezek

I had to google CC and figured out CIO but it took a minute! I need to read more about it. I know in the long term it's for their benefit to learn to STTN but I don't know when or how to get there. At our 4m well visit our pediatrician said she's old enough to sleep thru and that she needs to learn that feeling a little hungry is ok. But cry for how long??

The thing is that she doesn't wake up crying. She wakes up first sucking her hands then she starts babbling and cooing and screeching for another 10 minutes. Then she starts fussing and finally crying. So I don't know what to do...


----------



## baby_maybe

I 'think', although I've never really had to do it with any of mine, that you leave them crying until they fall asleep, the average seem to take 30 minutes the first night, but there was one lady on the thread who said it took 1hr 45mins the first night she did it with her LO. The thing that amazed me was that those ladies who were saying it was 30 minutes or more the first night and that it was horrible, then came back and said that it only took an average of 10 minutes the second night and then less than 5 on the third night. Obviously it doesn't happen that way for everyone, but I believe that it is supposed to work over a period of between 3 days and two weeks depending on your LO and how stubborn they are! They were also saying that this was on the initial putting to bed, but that if they had lo's who woke regularly through the night, this was improved and their babies seemed to learn to self settle fairly quickly from a night time wake up. Definitely worth looking in to I think and if you search on here I'm sure you'll find a few threads about it :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks *maybe!* she goes down super easy at bed time. We feed her, burp her, tell her good night and put her in her crib awake. She chews on her hands a bit and wiggles around and falls asleep. Very rarely she cries for us and its cause she's still hungry (she either played on boob instead of eating or passed out during feed). I then feed her and pop her back in and she goes to sleep. If she wakes crying in the night due to nightmare or a fart/gas pain she goes back to sleep on her own as well. It's just since this week she's been waking and just chillin in her crib. And because she stays awake for 20 minutes self entertaining that hunger sets in...so she starts crying for food. I don't know how to get her not to wake up and play in the middle of the night! :shrug: And we let her CIO the other night and after an hour she wasn't letting up at all so we finally got her and fed her. That already felt cruel...

She always cries herself to sleep in the car seat but that lasts 3-5 minutes, sometimes 10. She then gives up and just goes to sleep. But she's not hungry then...it's all hard! It's been a rough week of her waking at 4am (2 hours early) plus the shots on Fri and then yesterday DH didn't engage the brake in her stroller in our yard so she rolled like 15 feet really fast down our gravel drive before the front tire hit a rock whipping the stroller around and flipping it over. All in front of my eyes as I was washing the dog nearby. I ran after the stroller but didn't get there on time :cry: THANK GOD she was strapped in tightly so she just got scared and didn't get thrown out or bumped about but it was the scariest moment of my life :nope: I'm an emotional wreck with it all...CIO feels awful, jabs felt awful and the spill was heartstopping. I'm exhausted!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We've got company coming for lunch so I better get back to cleaning before bean wakes up from her nap!


----------



## sethsmummy

In my honest opinion the babies are too young to be left to cio or even do cc if thy are hungry. But it does help when you put them to bed if you know they are not hungry. The trick is at first you leave them for 10 mins, go back in give a little cuddle and kiss then tuck back in and out you go for another 10 mins, then back in and pat bottom softly or rub or whatever xomforts your baby without qcually picking them up.then out again for 15 mins and so on till they goto sleep. The main thing is teaching them that although you are not right beside them you will be right there when needed and that you defenitely will come back.

If you know they are hungry then feed them but ty not interact with them whilst doing so like you would through the day. Most babies dont fully sttn till around 7 or 8 months. Ds1 was 2 before he slept through the night and even now sometimes gets up once through the night. 


Any1 else having teething trouble? Ethan has one top back tooth starting to come through, one corner is already through. And he has a front one trying to cme through too. He's woken 6 times since being put down at half 7. Poor boy has been a nightmare for the past 2 days from the pain. Bonjela isnt working, or calpol and the cold teethers are too big for his mouh!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, how scary, I'm so glad she is ok and I think you need some serious :hug: I hope this coming week is better.


----------



## sethsmummy

Omg mrsc I just read your full post. So sorry to hear about haydens accident! Theres nothing worse than when you see it happening but you cant stop it! Its heart stopping, happened to me when seth was 8 weeks old. Big big hugs huni xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Oh I definitely wouldn't leave them if I thought they were hungry :)

Maybe she's just having a growth spurt? She's still exclusively breastfeeding and it is very normal for them to go from sleeping through to waking for a feed to make sure you up your supply in response to her needs. I was only talking about this with a group I go to here last week. The woman from the children's centre was explaining it to an exclusively breast feeding mum as she was asking why her LO had suddenly started waking in the night for a feed when previously he was going through. I also don think that cc/cio should be used at such a young age, but from 6 months I'd be comfortable trying the pick up put down method like sethsmummy said about.

Sorry to hear about Hayden's pushchair accident. I saw one similar the other day, although it was an older toddler in the pushchair and the mum was letting her older child push it for her as she was walking the dog, it went over and luckily like Hayden she was well secured as it was near a main road!

Sethsmummy - not teething trouble as such, no teeth to be seen yet, but Ruben has been chewing at his fists and drooling loads the past three weeks now and often has rosy cheeks, although not every day. I keep thinking a tooth might appear any minute, but then again it could be weeks yet! One of my friends used teething power for her little boy and said it was really good, not sure what the name was though.


----------



## rmsh1

MrsChezek said:


> I had to google CC and figured out CIO but it took a minute! I need to read more about it. I know in the long term it's for their benefit to learn to STTN but I don't know when or how to get there. At our 4m well visit our pediatrician said she's old enough to sleep thru and that she needs to learn that feeling a little hungry is ok. But cry for how long??
> 
> The thing is that she doesn't wake up crying. She wakes up first sucking her hands then she starts babbling and cooing and screeching for another 10 minutes. Then she starts fussing and finally crying. So I don't know what to do...

We started to do some gentle sleep training with Emma just last night. I am at my wits end with lack of sleep. But our sleep problems have been going on far longer than yours. Emma was STTN til about 8-9 weeks then just suddenly stopped. She now wakes every 2-3 hours. Last night it was every 2 hours on the dot. She does not feed every two hours during the day so I don't really think it is hunger. 

So we picked a single time point to start with - midnight til 2am, where she will not get fed. OH got up and patted, shhhed her, then walked away. She was crying, but stopped after about 4 minutes. She played for a bit, then started crying again so OH again patted and shhhed her. He walked away, she was still crying again for about 4 minutes, then played. We only did this twice, them after 45 minutes she was asleep again. So we are dong things very gentle, I will not let her cry for a long period of time, and I will not let her get to the point where she pukes from being upset.

I am also currently reading NCSS, which is far more gentle, but so far, what I have read, we are already doing - putting baby to sleep semi-awake, do not interract at night etc etc. So will keep reading and see if anything else pops up


----------



## sharnw

MrsC omg so relieved nothing bad happened and Hayden is ok :hugs:

Sethsmummy, I hope the teething settles down x

I have to watch what blanket, sheet, clothing any sort of fabric, just plain ANYTHING etc around her... She keeps putting things over her face!


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all I've been AWOL for a week as we have been away. Martha was as good as gold all week and was worried how she would cope on the journey as she never sleeps in the day much but she was brilliant and we made sure we had a long stop.

She is still doing really well at night sleeping from 7.30 ish - 6.45 with a quick top up at 10 pm.
Going to have her weighed tomorrow as not done it in three weeks!!!!

BF ladies how long between feeds do your LO's go now?


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies. Thank u for your kind words and feedback. After trying CIO the one night, we decided it was not for us. Last night we started the pick up/put down technique and double dream feeds. We woke and fed her at 11:30pm and got up at 3am to wake and feed her again but she woke up as we were warming the bottle. We decided to give her expressed milk instead of boob as it relieves hunger but doesn't act as a paci to see if it was really hunger. Well, after the bottle she started crying. DH soothed her in his arms but every time he'd put her down she'd cry. This went on for an hour. Finally I took over and we did this for another half hour. I suggested we give her more milk so after soothing her and her not crying for about 5 min, we gave her another bottle. She still refused to be put down so finally after 2 hours we waited til she was soothed for a couple minutes again and finally gave her boob. She went out like a light after 4 minutes! So I don't think it's just hunger...in sure that's part if it but she needs boob to help her fall asleep and that's a habit I don't want her to have in the long run. But maybe it is a growth spurt and she just needs more milk at this time :shrug: I think that since pick up/put down doesn't work with her - us holding, bouncing, cuddling and shushing her doesn't soothe her long term (she starts crying again in our arms after 5 min of quiet), I'm going to just pick her up and feed her when she starts chillin and put her back. We did this the first night and she was wide awake and refused to go back to sleep. I'd like to see if she does that again I guess...I really don't mind feeding her (seriously I love her and am not evil!!!) but she doesn't go back to sleep like she used to and that's what is killing us. We're exhausted!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: mrs c, I hope you fond something that works for you and Hayden soon xx


----------



## sharnw

Jen, Kaylee can go for 3 hours in the day between feeds without crying. I sometimes just give her the boob for no reason lol :) Shes really good at night time. 

MrsC, Awwww little hayden :) I hope you find a way so she falls asleep without just having the booby x


----------



## MrsChezek

*JenJen* - forgot to respond to your question. Hayden eats in 'meals'. She has one breast when she wakes, then the other an hour later (breakfast). She then naps for 2-3 hours and has one breast, then the other an hour later (lunch). Naps again 2-3 hours. Has one breast (afternoon snack)...then starts cluster feeding for bed time at 5:30ish and feeds once an hour so 6:30ish and then 7:30ish (dinner).

BUT, since she's started to get too distracted, she doesn't eat much during these feeds so I've increased her feeds to once an hour when she's awake to see if that will make a difference with her night waking. I read that not getting enough food during the day can lead to night waking and hunger so we're giving it a go :shrug:


----------



## sharnw

MrsC, Kaylee would used to go to sleep with the boob all the time on demand.. Now she can go to sleep with her thumb in her mouth. Arrrhhhh cant win :)


----------



## JenJen80

Martha is great as she sleeps all night but still tends to feed every hour in the day!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is random, sometimes sleeps through for up to 12 hours and sometimes wakes for a feeding. I know she wakes, or think I know, for hunger because other times I hear her wake and stir but she self settles. When she does wake it tends to only be 1-2 times, she tends to eat and go back down fairly well. She's gotten a lot better at putting herself to sleep if laid down sleepy or if she wakes when i lay her down. If she is upset and laid down it is pretty much guaranteed to not work. She is learning to self soothe but can't deescalate herself.

During the day she feeds an average of around every 2 hours from start to start but that varies a lot. In the evening she typically cluster feeds, off and on the breast, or awhile. 

We leave Thursday for our trip to visit my family so I have a feeling this is all about to be shot to hell... god help us! I will have limited Internet for the first week or so so don't be surprised if I am not on here as often.


----------



## Kte

MrsC, glad she is okay from the incident :flower: I have no suggestions sorry but just wanted to say, you right to not want her to rely on boob to fall asleep. My nephew is 2.5 and still needs his 'sa-sa' to go to sleep. My sister has been weaning him onto a teddy because he just liked sucking and playing with her boob. She wished she had done something about it sooner but he was quite poorly at night, he has only just gone into his own room because of it.


----------



## Kte

AmyB1978 said:


> Emily is random, sometimes sleeps through for up to 12 hours and sometimes wakes for a feeding. I know she wakes, or think I know, for hunger because other times I hear her wake and stir but she self settles. When she does wake it tends to only be 1-2 times, she tends to eat and go back down fairly well. She's gotten a lot better at putting herself to sleep if laid down sleepy or if she wakes when i lay her down. If she is upset and laid down it is pretty much guaranteed to not work. She is learning to self soothe but can't deescalate herself.
> 
> During the day she feeds an average of around every 2 hours from start to start but that varies a lot. In the evening she typically cluster feeds, off and on the breast, or awhile.
> 
> We leave Thursday for our trip to visit my family so I have a feeling this is all about to be shot to hell... god help us! I will have limited Internet for the first week or so so don't be surprised if I am not on here as often.

Have a lovely fa ily visit :flower:


----------



## Kte

Hi ladies, sorry I have been AWOL, its just been hard to get on! Sophie is still blocked up, I have baby vapor rub, saline and baby olbas oil. Her feeds and nappies are fine. At night She is waking up at 3/4 at the moment to feed, she has a crazy moment shouting! Little cheeky!


----------



## anna1986

oh my everyones gone missing its been 4 dayd now n no-ones posted.

hope your all ok

not much to report her as alls well. Williams now weighing in at a whopping 17lb4! gunna have to put this boy on a diet! hes doin well with weaning n loving new flavours.

can u belive theres now a march 2014 group on here!


----------



## skeet9924

I was just thinking that 1 week today is the day I found out I was pregnant and today has been 1 year in our house.. Crazy how fast time flies. 

I think that more and more as I watch my lil man grow and learn new things each day. Even though he's only 3 1/2 months he already fits in 6 month clothing !!

I had a big accomplishment today!! The weather here was kind of crappy so I knew a lot of people wouldn't be out so I took my first walk with Carson and my 2 large dogs! My rotti sucks on a leash but is fantastic off leash.. But in town she has to stay leashed all the time. My shepherd is fantastic on the leash but can become aggressive if approached by an off leash dog.. Both dogs were excited to be out since they haven't really been out since Carson was born.. I had to constantly work with them and give directions.. Carson was supposed to be taking his cat nap but instead he laughed the entire time as I talked to the dogs and have commands. Over all it was very successful. I was very proud of myself


----------



## JenJen80

Well done Skeet I'm glad your dogs behaved for you.

I have ordered Martha a jumperoo today as she's getting bored with her play mat. I only paid £33 for it so got quite a bargain.

I decided this week to really start to try and get M to nap in her cot, this was a big fail as she wouldn't settle at all. She's only really falling asleep on the boob


----------



## sportysgirl

Anna you are right it has gone quiet on here. Wow William seems to be eating well, bless him.

Skeet, we have a dog and I do struggle walking her and the pram, but its getting easier! Well done for taking your dogs its nice when you can get out.

JenJen shame martha wont settle in the cot but I am sure you she will eventually.

Poppy is growing fast, we have been taking her swimming and she loves it!


----------



## Kte

How weird, my post created it's own link, don't like that! 

I was worrying it's gone so quiet too. OH has been off this week so we have been very busy. He got the snip (his choice) but isn't a good rester, mind you it ended up with me mixing concrete to get our chicken pen ready - they are coming earlier than expected so it meant I had to do it, not OH. Think I have overdone it as I am feeling quite run down and ill. He is away tonight so I get a rest! 

I was thinking today how strange it was that this time last year I was pregnant and didn't even know it! 

*Anna*: Glad William is enjoying his food :thumbup:

*Skeet*: Well done with the dog walking :flower: I know what you mean with clothes, sometimes I think something is too big for Sophie yet it fits perfectly. Some things are 3-6 now and she is in a 6-9 sleepsuit but I think its a bit on the small side. Still, she hasn't reached 3 months yet! 

*JenJen*: Bargain jumparoo :thumbup: Good luck with moving her naps :flower:

*Sportysgirl*: Glad Poppy is enjoying her swimming. Still not braved the pool with Sophie yet, mind you, 30 mins of bounce and rhyme wears her out so I bet we would be in the water for two seconds :haha:

Sophie is still congested but otherwise okay. She is just over 14lbs now. She has her second lot of imms next week :cry: Typically on the same day Chloe has tennis and then a tea party at pre-school. Hope she will be okay, oh not looking forward to the tears :nope:


----------



## MrsChezek

*skeet* - well done with TWO dogs! I've only taken my dog out once and it was way too tough so I've not done it again.


So we're still struggling a LOT with Hayden&#8230;I feel like she's getting worse every few days. She's still waking in the night and crying without end so we've stopped pick up/put down as it just wasn't getting anywhere. Last night we've started to jut feed her when she wakes and put her back down. She went to sleep without TOO much trouble both times. During the day she's cranky and temperamental. She wants to chew on stuff and gets upset while chewing on it. Like she's angry about something. She keeps crying to be fed but when I latch her she just keeps coming on and off the boob. She shrieks loudly when we don't respond to her crying and sounds like she's being boiled alive. This evening, when I was doing the final feed for night time, she *bit me* - several times! I yelped in pain and pulled her off, then shouted NO. I re-latched her and she just did it again. So I stopped the feed and DH changed her diaper and put her into her sleep sac. We tried the feed again and she bit me yet again. So I yelped, pulled her off and said NO firmly and we put her in her crib. She cried for like 15 minutes and now seems to be asleep. 

I'm heartbroken. She's only 4 months 1 week old and I really wanted to breastfeed her till at least 6 months but she's becoming unbearable. The latching, unlatching and pulling on my nipple was bad enough but now she's biting :cry: I'm just so sad&#8230;I don't understand what we're doing wrong that she's being so difficult.


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924 said:


> *I was just thinking that 1 week today is the day I found out I was pregnant and today has been 1 year in our house.. Crazy how fast time flies*.
> 
> I think that more and more as I watch my lil man grow and learn new things each day. Even though he's only 3 1/2 months he already fits in 6 month clothing !!
> 
> I had a big accomplishment today!! The weather here was kind of crappy so I knew a lot of people wouldn't be out so I took my first walk with Carson and my 2 large dogs! My rotti sucks on a leash but is fantastic off leash.. But in town she has to stay leashed all the time. My shepherd is fantastic on the leash but can become aggressive if approached by an off leash dog.. Both dogs were excited to be out since they haven't really been out since Carson was born.. I had to constantly work with them and give directions.. Carson was supposed to be taking his cat nap but instead he laughed the entire time as I talked to the dogs and have commands. Over all it was very successful. I was very proud of myself

I was thinking the same thing :flower: :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Me too. We found out we were pregnant a year ago tomorrow! 

On a side note, we are on day 4 of a 20 day visit with my family and poor Emily is getting so overstimulated and overwhelmed. It's just me, for now, as DH can't come for another 10 days... My poor baby is sometimes ok but is having trouble adapting and is so scared looking when she wakes up and things aren't familiar :(


----------



## JenJen80

Mrs C I'm having the same problem with Martha and she has made my nipples really sore and now they are all cracked too. :(


----------



## Kte

MrsChezek said:


> So we're still struggling a LOT with Hayden&#8230;I feel like she's getting worse every few days. She's still waking in the night and crying without end so we've stopped pick up/put down as it just wasn't getting anywhere. Last night we've started to jut feed her when she wakes and put her back down. She went to sleep without TOO much trouble both times. During the day she's cranky and temperamental. She wants to chew on stuff and gets upset while chewing on it. Like she's angry about something. She keeps crying to be fed but when I latch her she just keeps coming on and off the boob. She shrieks loudly when we don't respond to her crying and sounds like she's being boiled alive. This evening, when I was doing the final feed for night time, she *bit me* - several times! I yelped in pain and pulled her off, then shouted NO. I re-latched her and she just did it again. So I stopped the feed and DH changed her diaper and put her into her sleep sac. We tried the feed again and she bit me yet again. So I yelped, pulled her off and said NO firmly and we put her in her crib. She cried for like 15 minutes and now seems to be asleep.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. She's only 4 months 1 week old and I really wanted to breastfeed her till at least 6 months but she's becoming unbearable. The latching, unlatching and pulling on my nipple was bad enough but now she's biting :cry: I'm just so sad&#8230;I don't understand what we're doing wrong that she's being so difficult.

Are you giving her anything for teething? It sounds like she is starting something, it sounds like she is wanting relief for her gums hence the chewing and biting :flower:

*Amy*: :hugs: Sounds like madness at your place! Hope everything settles down soon :flower:

Sophie is 3 months old today :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

It's a year ago tomorrow that I got my 2 lines as well :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies! 

Ms c- I second the testing comments but I also recommend seeing a lactation consultant if you can.. They may give you strategies to help with the biting.

Amy- I bet by day 10 when oh gets there she will be settled and ok. 

I'm restarting putting Carson in his own room.. I'm starting with naps and the day I have set for nights is Thursday. I'm helping out a friends mom and working on Tuesday and Wednesday so I want to make sure we both get sleep. Currently I'm unsure about the mobile.. He's been laying in his crib playing through out the day to get used to it and today when I layed him down for his nap he started laughing at his mobile.. I'm thinking the mobile will be good in the morning to occupy him until I get in there ..but unsure if I should keep it or not.. What's your opinions? Do you have mobiles?


----------



## JenJen80

We have a mobile and every time M gets in her cot she looks at it as if she is asking for it to be turned on :)


----------



## baby_maybe

We have a mobile, but I don't wind it up very often. He just tends to like looking at it in the mornings before we go to him :)


----------



## skeet9924

Do you have the mobile placed above their heads or at their feet?


----------



## JenJen80

Above her head


----------



## anna1986

William is obsessed by his mobile. squeals with excitement at it. I often find him staring at it in the mornings.


----------



## MrsChezek

JenJen80 said:


> Mrs C I'm having the same problem with Martha and she has made my nipples really sore and now they are all cracked too. :(

It's awful, isn't it?? Just as things got comfortable with breastfeeding and all the pain went away and we were doing all well, she starts getting distracted and now biting :dohh: It never ends! :wacko: But at least they are healthy and that's all that matters, right? Got to focus on that...


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Ms c- I second the testing comments but I also recommend seeing a lactation consultant if you can.. They may give you strategies to help with the biting.
> 
> Amy- I bet by day 10 when oh gets there she will be settled and ok.
> 
> I'm restarting putting Carson in his own room.. I'm starting with naps and the day I have set for nights is Thursday. I'm helping out a friends mom and working on Tuesday and Wednesday so I want to make sure we both get sleep. Currently I'm unsure about the mobile.. He's been laying in his crib playing through out the day to get used to it and today when I layed him down for his nap he started laughing at his mobile.. I'm thinking the mobile will be good in the morning to occupy him until I get in there ..but unsure if I should keep it or not.. What's your opinions? Do you have mobiles?

I spoke with a lactation consultant today and she just said what all the online articles say - take them off, tell them no biting and don't relatch them until much later so they learn that they don't get boob if they bite. So we'll just have to keep trying!

We just moved Hayden's mini crib into her nursery at lunch and she's taking her first nap in it right now. So far so good...woke up once but self-settled back to sleep after about 2 minutes of crying. :thumbup: We'll see how the night goes...we figure since she's already waking up 2-3 times to feed cause of the teething, we have nothing to lose moving her now! :haha: :flower: I'm a bit stressed about her not being in our room tonight for the first time but I know it will be better for ALL of us! We won't be waking her up when we go to bed and she won't wake us up with her babbling in the middle of the night :happydance: Now we just really really need to get on with ordering her full size crib! :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

Skeet - we have ruben's mobile near the end of the cot, but where he is positioned it kind of hangs over his chest/head. As he gets bigger ill probably move it further up so he still has a good view of it and once he can pull himself up to the side rail I'll take it down altogether.

Mrs c - I've always found that moving them into their own rooms cuts down the disturbance that everyone gets during the night. Of course it's nice to have them next to you in your room (I still miss Ruben being next to me), but eventually you have to consider that they probably get a better nights sleep once they're not being disturbed by you going to bed, which is what happened with us and the reason I moved Ruben when I did. You mentioned that you still have Hayden not in a full size crib, do you think she may be waking herself by hitting the sides? I'm not sure how big Hayden is compared to her crib, but when we moved Ruben he was pretty much done size wise with his small crib and he would hit his arms/hands on the sides which would disturb his sleep and also when he moved around it would wobble the whole thing as he'd got so heavy!! He's definitely been a more sound sleeper since transferring him to the full size cot.


----------



## MrsChezek

I definitely think Hayden is ready for a full size crib! But her parents took forever to find one they liked and now they're being terrible about placing the order :dohh: It's a very sturdy mini crib that's quite big and rated up to 50lbs - mattress is 34x28 inches. This is it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RI89K2/
BUT her arms are like 2 inches from each side when she sleeps with them flapped out to the sides so if she is off center, I could see where she'd wake up hitting them.


----------



## skeet9924

Hope the move goes well ms c.. My date is Thursday!! Only 2 more nights of him in the room with me. I'm excited and dreading it all in one.. It will be nice to have our room back to us.. But I will miss having him beside me :( 

I've decided to keep the mobile but move it to the other end for now..


----------



## anna1986

hi all good luck those who r moving there babies into their own rooms.

William slept from 6pm - 6:20 last night :) 1 very happy mummy. AND he rolled over yesterday.

BTW - ive changed the thread name to March 2013 babies - we all have our beautiful babies


----------



## JenJen80

I am so not ready to move Martha yet even though she is almost out growing her Moses basket :(.


----------



## baby_maybe

That's a really beautiful crib mrs c :) Rubens first crib was definitely a bit smaller than that, but like you said, if she moves around in the night and gets close to the sides she could easily wake herself by flinging her arms around. Although having said that i'll quite often find Ruben against the side of his big cot with a hand holding on to one of the bars, even though I put him in the middle when he goes to bed! :haha:

Anna - yay for William sleeping well and rolling over. I think Ruben might be almost there with rolling now too :)

AFM - Ruben had his 4 month jabs on Monday and apart from being a little grumpy for the rest of the morning, was fine after he'd had his longer afternoon nap. So no more jabs until he's a year old now :happydance: His sleeping is going great, he has his last feed at 8pm and goes straight down and wakes up again at about 7.30am. As I said yesterday, he definitely sleeps better since we moved him to the nursery. About 2 weeks ago we started trying him with some food and he is now having some baby rice mixed with veg purée at his 4pm feed and also this week we started giving him a little bit of baby porridge at his 8am/breakfast feed. I wasn't going to give him anything in the morning or afternoon just yet, but I noticed he was getting pretty crabby and looking for food by about 11am when he was only having milk at 8am, so I decided to add the porridge and he's been much more satisfied ever since :)
He's doing better with his tummy time now, he used to hate it! He is also getting close to being able to sit, my last dd took ages so its a bit of a shock that he's already quite sturdy!
We had a paediatrician appointment yesterday as he has an undescended testicle, he got checked and she could feel it in the canal so we have been referred to urology so they can keep and eye on it. She said it might yet come down on its own though, so we'll wait and see.
Getting him weighed this afternoon, he was 15lb1oz 4 weeks ago and I'm thinking he will be somewhere around 16lb today. I'll update later when I get back.


----------



## skeet9924

I love it when they sleep right through!! Carson usually does a couple nights a week .. Last night he slept 8-7:15.. And for once I went to bed early last night so I actually feel refreshed!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies.

Mrs c so sorry to hear your havig biting trouble..that must be really painful!!

Ethan is still struggling with teething, ts non stop just now. I even bought some nelsons teething granules but even they dont work. 
Iv no choice but for ethan to go in his own room fromsaturday...were house sitting for 3 weeks and the crib simply wont fit in my parents bed room. If all goes well ill sort him a big cot when we come home.
He absolutely hates tummy time with a passion!! He screams the place down but can now turn himself...if we face him one way...give him 5 mins and he's facing the other. Till not even trying to roll either.

But weve had him sat by himself and STOOD by himself! He stood holding onto the sofa :happydance: he's only happy when he's on his feet just now!

Xxx


----------



## skeet9924

I started a poll for transferring Carson to his own room tomorrow.. Let me know what you ladies think please :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1912721-switching-baby-own-room.html


----------



## baby_maybe

Skeet - I had a look at your thread and I think you should do what your instinct tells you. You know Carson far better than anyone else and if you think he'd be better off in the bassinet in his room before trying the crib then that is what you should do. I will just say though, that even though Ruben sleeps really well I his crib at night I doubt very much that I'd be able to get him down in it in the daytime. I think it's more to do with him being a bit of a rubbish napper rather than the room/crib though. For daytime naps I use a travel cot (I think you call them pack and plays?) which is in our room. I used to have the girls downstairs for daytime naps, but Ruben just won't settle very well with things going on around him. Hopefully you'll do fine with the transition, he might not take to it straight away but you can always try again and sooner or later he'll be in his crib :)

AFM - we saw the hv and Ruben now weighs 16lb3oz :) Hes been practising his sitting today as well and he's suddenly got really good at it. It's strange to think that only a couple of weeks ago he hated being put down on the floor and now he doesn't seem to mind at all, he even managed to get himself on his side earlier, so I don't think rolling all the way over will be long now :)
I also arranged to have a one on one consultation with out local sling lady next Monday, so I excited about that as I can also hire a carrier from her for our summer holiday which will be a lifesaver as we love to walk and the thought of wrestling the quinny on a walk stresses me out!! :haha: Don't get me wrong, I love my quinny, but some of the walks we go on are quite narrow paths and the carrier will make life so much easier. We're on holiday for the first 2 weeks of the school holidays, but she said that if I pay £5 extra I can keep it all the way until the next sling meet at the end of August which means I get to use it through most of the school holidays too :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*skeet* - I responded on your poll page but *baby_maybe* is right...you know carson best so just follow your instincts! :hugs: Also sorry I highjacked your page to ask one of the posters a question :flower:

*baby_maybe* - sorry about the testicle diag...I hope it fixes itself on its own. If it means anything, one of my ex boyfriends only had one testicle (I believe the other never descended) and he was just fine!!!! 

*seths* - Hayden is getting there as far as self standing as well!!!! We're both in trouble huh??? So early :dohh: She just wants to stand all the time and we have to hold her up so my arms are always SO tired! 


Hayden's regressed to waking 3 times a night now :nope: I'm sad but I love her and part of having her means taking care of her and feeding her so such is life. We'll get through this...I just hope she'll go back to STTN and that we're not teaching her tummy that it needs food in the night...it's all so hard!


----------



## AmyB1978

Totally selfish post here but this trip is awful. Emily is so unsettled and just screams, nobody seems to want To hold her, play with her, help me with her, etc, except for short bits when she is happy. Even if they did she is so unsettled i doubt she would let them take her. 

she can be tough but she is my daughter and i love her and now she is known in mymfamily as the fussy one (my sisters daughter is the golden child who can do no wrong.) emily is getting overstimulated, over tired, etc. I have her in the travel bed right now and am just letting her cry because she won't settle on me and I am so frustrated. It's killing me to hear her scream but she is only napping for short bits in my arms, if at all... She screams and her reflux is horrible and when I finally do get her down for the night it's next to impossible to get her all the way into the porta crib without waking her.... Sigh... A little less then two more weeks and we will be home. :(


----------



## MrsChezek

AmyB1978 said:


> Totally selfish post here but this trip is awful. Emily is so unsettled and just screams, nobody seems to want To hold her, play with her, help me with her, etc, except for short bits when she is happy. Even if they did she is so unsettled i doubt she would let them take her.
> 
> she can be tough but she is my daughter and i love her and now she is known in mymfamily as the fussy one (my sisters daughter is the golden child who can do no wrong.) emily is getting overstimulated, over tired, etc. I have her in the travel bed right now and am just letting her cry because she won't settle on me and I am so frustrated. It's killing me to hear her scream but she is only napping for short bits in my arms, if at all... She screams and her reflux is horrible and when I finally do get her down for the night it's next to impossible to get her all the way into the porta crib without waking her.... Sigh... A little less then two more weeks and we will be home. :(

Big big hugs AmyB and Emily!!!!! :hugs:

Is there a small room you can hide in where it's just you two? Dim the lights, play some soothing music and spend some time with her. Also, try to be calm and happy as babies pick up on our tension and feed off of it!! So try to relax...tho I know it's super hard when things are all so stressful!


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks mrs c, my DH actually had an undescended testicle too and had it removed when he was a toddler. Certainly didn't do him any harm :rofl: Incidentally his grandad had it too, so I think it must run in his family, although I'm not sure it's recognised as a hereditary thing :shrug: It's great that so many Lo's are trying to stand, Ruben is no where near, but he is very chunky so I think it'll be a challenge for him to lift his own weight off the floor :haha: We are using his jumperoo more now so hopefully that will help to strengthen his legs a bit. Of course all babies do different things first so I'm not particularly bothered by it, all my girls didn't walk until they were about 15 months old.

Amy - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time with Emily on your trip. I think it can go one of two ways when you're away. You either get the good as gold baby because its different surroundings or they just can't take it at all and they end up being how Emily is at the moment. Ruben can get like that at home if there's too many people around getting in his face and it is so hard to get them back once they've got past that point of no return. Not a lot of advice, just wanted to send you some :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

It's hard for me to say skeet for myself. Yes go with your instincts :hugs:

OH works away ALOT. Away for 11 days. Home for 3. Poor guy is hardly home for Kaylee :(
It sort of feels like I am living like a single mother? 
It's hard at times. I have support from family while he's away. Hope he finds a town job soon so he won't miss out on kaylees growing and developing a lot.
I don't know when I will put Kaylee in her own room. It's just so lonely with only her and I


----------



## sethsmummy

Amyb so sorry your having such a rotten time...could you cut the trip short hun orwould that causetrouble?

Baby. Woop for ruben getting better at sitting! Does he reach the floor in him jumparoo? Ethans still too short lol but likes to watch the lights flash.

Mrc c ...I feel for you lol...my arms always ache lol. Getring a push along walker for him soon! Seth had one from 7 months but im not going to wait that long this time since ethan clearly wants to be stood up. So as soon as he can grasp onto handles and things im goin to get one, I dont mind walking around behind him for hours to stop him falling, although with seth it gave me a bad back lol.

Sharn sorry your hubby has to spend a lot of time away

Xxx


----------



## Kte

*skeet*: I have something that hangs over Sophie's head, it's not a mobile as such as it doesn't move but there is a mirror and some animals. I usually find she will stare and giggle at it but them becomes tired and cranky so I have to move it and she falls asleep! 

*anna* well done to William rolling over :flower:

Sophie is still ill, on a new inhaler and some antibiotics - seriously getting that stuff in her is almost impossible! She has had to have her jabs postponed until next week because of it all. I'm going to get an aspirator today as well to see if that helps any more because she won't let me get those pesky bogies any other way any more! 

The is no way Sophie could go in with Chloe yet, I'll be soon popping her in the travel cot, she is borderline at the moment. She seems to sleep okay in it until about 5am, then I usually pop her next to me and she sleeps so much better for the next couple of hours. I'm just not sure if its the bed or her nose that's the issue. 

I've still some catching up, only got to baby maybe 11.24 post yesterday!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sethsmummy - he can just about reach the floor now, but when we first got it I had to put a cushion under it for him to bounce on :haha:

Ok little mans awake for his milk!


----------



## AmyB1978

Sethsmummy and baby maybe... We use a cushion for Emily in hers, she can finally almost reach the floor, but not quite!

As for our trip, cutting it short wont really work because of plane tickets, my husband joining us, family we won't get to see until just before we go, etc. I just am doing what I can to get through and help her.


----------



## sethsmummy

How thick am I....I never thought of a cushion! Will give that a try thanks.

That sucks amy..I hope things improve for you hun xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

So my cheeky monkey decided to STTN just as my boobs got used to 3 feeds a night :dohh: had to get up and pump...but maybe it will stick! I hope so :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

That Hayden! :)

Oh and Kte, I hope Sophie is better really soon! She's been sick for quite awhile. :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Yay Hayden :happydance: Sorry you still had to get up and pump though :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

Ladies that are talking about the jumparoo you can but those interlocking foam Matt's and place them under https://www.softtiles.com .. They look like this but I just got mine from the dollar store.. At first I stacked 2 on top of each other now Carson only needs 1. 

Thanks for all the opinions ladies.. I think I'm going to try crib first as I attempted to move the bassinet in there this morning and there is just no room. 

I'm currently battling a diaper rash with Carson too :( it looks so painful the pour guy.. I'm wondering if its because we switched wipes. 

Ms chez- no worries about hijacking the post :) it's there so everyone can talk!! Sounds like Hayden is going through the 4 month sleep regression. Hopefully it passes soon

Amy- so sorry your trip isn't going well. Agree about the quiet room post.. Can you get out for a walk with her as well just the two of you? When Carson gets overwhelmed I just take him out of the room to another room that is quieter and hold him while he stares at a blank wall.. Even lots of pictures on walls can over stimulate them.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks skeet. Ethan has to go 3 weeks with no jumparoo so will prob fit properly when we get back. Going to house sit for my folks while thygo round europe. My dad was supposed to come for our stuff tomorrow but got a call at 1pm saying he's coming tonight...so cue headless chicken running round trying to sort everything out and not forget anythig essential! Also means going without hia bouncy chair for 48 hours...arrgghh. dunno what on earth im going to do without it all day tomorrow. 

Kte sorry I didt say before but I hope poor sophie gets better soon.

Mrs c woot for sttn!! Yey!

Oh and skeet have you tried metanium bum cream or kamillosan! I swear by those...magic cream xxx


----------



## anna1986

Thought id add some up to date pics of William


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww William is such a smiley boy :)

I'll put a couple of Ruben on later, I have to go back out in a minute for an information evening at high school for my oldest :shock: can't believe she's moving up already!


----------



## Kte

AmyB1978 said:


> Totally selfish post here but this trip is awful. Emily is so unsettled and just screams, nobody seems to want To hold her, play with her, help me with her, etc, except for short bits when she is happy. Even if they did she is so unsettled i doubt she would let them take her.
> 
> she can be tough but she is my daughter and i love her and now she is known in mymfamily as the fussy one (my sisters daughter is the golden child who can do no wrong.) emily is getting overstimulated, over tired, etc. I have her in the travel bed right now and am just letting her cry because she won't settle on me and I am so frustrated. It's killing me to hear her scream but she is only napping for short bits in my arms, if at all... She screams and her reflux is horrible and when I finally do get her down for the night it's next to impossible to get her all the way into the porta crib without waking her.... Sigh... A little less then two more weeks and we will be home. :(

Sorry to hear your having a rough time, just ignore your family about her being fussy! :hugs: What a silly thing to say. Like you say, it's all just too much for her and she is getting tired. Chloe still does it now when we visit my sisters, at least now it's a 30 min tantrum and time out but it's still the same thing, it just all gets too much. Hopefully things settle for you before you get to go home again :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Kte

B]sharn[/B]: Sorry you are feeling like you do, I hope your OH gets a job closer to home for you :flower:

Wow with all these walking and sitting and rolling babies! Sophie tries to sit up, it's so cute and quite funny. Might be time to get the bouncer car from the loft soon for her. Although the room is just so full! :dohh: 

Yeah Sophie is okay in herself, a happy little girl but she is always so congested and I'm not sure why, I'm trying to get the house spotless (haha dream on!) to see if it's an allergy, I'm worrying it's dust or the cats perhaps or it could be hayfever. So many variables :dohh: At the same time she doesn't seem to have any other allergy symptoms. She is on the antibiotics because it's got onto her chest a tiny bit which is why I took her back to the doctors. I now have a special dummy to help give her her medicine too so fingers crossed it works! Worst time is always 5am :nope: Hopefully she gets better or we get to the bottom of it!


----------



## rmsh1

Quick question for you ladies - is anyone else's bub sucking their thumb? Emma does not have a pacifier, and had not slept the night through since she was about 8 weeks old. The last three nights, she has STTN but she has gotten her mitt off and we find her sucking her thumb.


----------



## baby_maybe

rmsh1 said:


> Quick question for you ladies - is anyone else's bub sucking their thumb? Emma does not have a pacifier, and had not slept the night through since she was about 8 weeks old. The last three nights, she has STTN but she has gotten her mitt off and we find her sucking her thumb.

Ruben doesn't, but all 3 of my girls have been/are thumb suckers. To be honest it doesn't bother me that much and as they've all gotten older I've encouraged them to only do it at bedtime and not in the day which works well for us. Ruben has a paci and its totally new to me!


----------



## Kte

Sophie has been trying today. I told her I would fall out with her! She has had mitts put on to stop but she still tries. I just have to keep taking them out. She normally has a dummy and will take it after a few attempts once I have stopped her. Not sure why she has decided to start when she is used to the dummy!


----------



## kraftykoala

15 weeks and it's going way too fast!!!
 



Attached Files:







15weeks.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rose.

Hey girls! Wow so much to catch up on. We got home from Portugal late last night, had the best time, the warm weather and fresh air was good for Alfie. We were also forced to do lots of NIP so its helped to build my confidence loads. I felt so much more comfortable bf in Portugal than at home. Alfie ate LOADS I guess he was thirsty, as a result my BBs now look like Pamela Anderson where my supply has ramped up lol! Hopefully within a few days it will sort itself out. I think Alfie has grown a lot since we've been away, my mum says she thinks so and he is also being much more responsive, laughing more, supporting himself better etc. :cloud9:

He had a few bad moments on holiday including the flight home but we would certainly go again!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rmsh1, 

This picture is upside down, but here she is... Loves to lay on her left side and suck her left thumb. She only sucks her left thumb though... Will chew/suck her right hand but not thr thumb!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rmsh1

Emma sucks her left thumb too :haha:

And Emma's middle name is Nicole too! Very similar names we chose there :winkwink:


----------



## AmyB1978

rmsh1 said:


> Emma sucks her left thumb too :haha:
> 
> And Emma's middle name is Nicole too! Very similar names we chose there :winkwink:

That they are! :)


----------



## baby_maybe

He's a couple of recent pics of Ruben, he's 18 weeks now!
Sorry there probably quite big!

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/2616519505e3e2768ed9c134e9f4a1df.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/d2ec054a14c0c8da971e0fbe46d3decc.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

piccy of seth and ethan and then one of seth in his new monkey onsie lol. xx
 



Attached Files:







1052233_10151743654865329_574448770_o.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









704418_10151750886635329_418614581_o.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rose.

Lovely pics everyone! They have all changed loads. I will update some new ones when I get a minute


----------



## sportysgirl

*Kte* I hope Sophie is feeling better soon.

*Skeet* metanium cream is really good for nappy rash.

*Anna*, lovely photos of William he is growing fast. 

*rmsh1* Poppy sucks her left thumb and when she is sleepy she will fall asleep in her cot sucking her thumb.

*kraftykoala* Great pics your right the time does fly! 

*Rose*, glad you had a good time away hope your milk supply sorts its self out now you are back. 

*Baby maybe* Ruben looks so grown up! 

Its a year today since I had my positive test what a year! Poppy is doing really well, she is sleeping from 10-5 (sometimes 7) most nights, but I still seem to wake up! We are off on our first trip away next weekend so hope it goes ok! Bet there will be loads to pack!


----------



## rose.

Thanks sportysgirl! Bet you will have a lovely time. I wish Alfie slept through - we get the odd 10-5 every now and again but normally it's 9ish til 2-3 and then awake again at 5.30-6.30 and then 8 or 9. Can't complain as he sleeps in so late but would be nice to get longer stretches soon :)

A few of our holiday pics...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/D16D3290-6FA1-4E5F-88CA-06F4CFD3B1AE-1142-000000B06B081A4C.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/9A121802-D37E-4869-AB3E-CBD0F1715C65-1142-000000B0479538AC.jpg

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/DC29BEB3-68E6-4B0C-9077-BEE70310D915-1142-000000B01E2AE650.jpg


----------



## kraftykoala

Awww Rose he's so cute!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Love all the pics, such cute babies!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for all the pictures!! Love 'em :happydance: Such cuties!

So we put Hayden down on her tummy again last night and she slept 7:45pm until 5:15am...so she's back on her belly again tonight. We'll see if it works again and perhaps she just doesn't like sleeping on her back :shrug:

*rmsh1* - Hayden sucks her left thumb too!!! I wonder if that's like a norm of some kind...interesting. Anyway, I tried everything to get her not to suck her thumb to no avail :cry: I've learned to embrace it as it helps her self soothe which is really nice. I guess it's a worthy price to pay!


----------



## MrsChezek

Forgot to say, we're now in your boat *AmyB*! Hayden had a HUGE meltdown today...she was flat out MISERABLE all afternoon and evening :dohh: We're with DH's family and they all hover over her when she's awake and try to make her laugh and talk to her and show her things and keep grabbing her and holding her ALL the time! I've tried to politely ask that she be given downtime but they ignore me. It's not my family so I think it's up to DH to enforce it but he doesn't. SO when she cracked this afternoon I just handed her to him and said here's your overstimulated and overtired baby and went downstairs to read. Took him 3 hours to calm her down and get her down for bed. I sure hope he's learned a lesson! What made me even more mad is that the last 2 days they were all complimenting her how she's so good and goes down for naps so well and stuff but as soon as she started crying this afternoon they all were making big eyes like she's crazy baby or something. They made her that way! Made me angry :growlmad:


----------



## sethsmummy

Argh I hate when people dont listen! Do they not realise these are our babies!!

I have a thumb sucker/chewer too. Normally loves his dummy but has learnt how to pull it out then he rams him thumb or as much of his hand as he can in there. Then he ends up bitting it coz of this teething and then thats major melt down time as he bites it really hard. Even hurt my figer letting him bite to try soothe the pain so I cant imagine how it felt for him. 

Were off to my parents house for 3 weeks today. Those lucky so and sos are off around europe on their motorbikes and we get to goto sunny old lockerbie to house and cat sit. Although its going to be utter bliss having a garden for seth to play in and being near my nanna. AND add in this heatwave were supposed to get and its going to be amazing! If I remember everything anyway!!

Hope you all had a good night ladies! Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, hugs to you! I hope Hayden has a better day today.


----------



## skeet9924

Ms c and Amy- that's so frusterating.. Hope your Los are better today

Afm: Carson just spent his second night in his own room. The first night went amazing.. Last night was not as good.. He woke up several times.. He was able to self settle a couple times but needed help a few other times.. I'm pretty tired today as I'm not used to getting up so much anymore but it's still going better the expected. His napping still sucks as he's only sleeping 30-40 min so it's making it difficult to get stuff done around the house. My oh works so many hours that I might as well be a single mom lol.. I have to admit I was very happy he worked super late last night as he got home at 4am just in time for Carson to wake and took over for me :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Skeet - glad the transition is going ok at the moment. Ruben sleeps very well at night, but rarely manages an hour at a time in the day. It does make it very hard to get things done or even to eat sometimes!


----------



## Kte

Sophie had a good night the other night which meant is was Chloe's turn to wake with nightmares! 

Sophie also tries to suck her left thumb too. 

*Sethsmummy*: Hope you enjoy the house sitting :flower:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Skeet-

My LO has slept 8p-7a for about 3 weeks now in his own room. And hasn't been taking naps longer than 30 minutes since about a month and a half old. It drives me insane! I can't accomplish ANYTHING. I have to decide at each nap what one thing I want to do--eat? shower? laundry? I've tried everything to get him to take longer naps. He won't do it. The only one he sleeps longer at is his first one :(

I understand the pain haha!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I've even tried feeding him and rocking him to put him back down after the 45 min but he won't have it.. So now I just cope with it. My oh has agreed to wake up tomorrow morning with Carson!!! I'm beyond excited!! I have only slept in once since he's been born


----------



## baby_maybe

Hope you got a good lay in skeet :)

Ruben is really tired this morning, he did sleep for his normal 11-12 hours but it was so hot here last night that I think it disturbed his sleep. I could hear him stirring around on the monitor in his cot and when he got up this morning I could instantly tell he needed a bit more sleep. I've fed him and put him down for a nap, so just waiting for him to drop off!


----------



## MrsChezek

*seths* - hope you're enjoying your staycation at the parents house! Ethan has the longest lashes!!!

*skeet* - hope it's all good nights moving forward for carson! FX Have you considered putting him down for his naps on his belly? When we started that Hayden's naps went from 45 minutes to 2-3 hours! I know all babies are different but I thought I'd suggest it :flower:

*Kte* - love your new avatar! such cuties!! Hope you have a night off when both of them are happily asleep :hugs:

It's 10pm here and I'm going to post some pictures on my journal and head to bed. I'm exhausted as it's been a crazy couple of days with family visiting. Hayden is getting so overstimulated and she's getting out of hand. Her latest thing they taught her is to shriek like a pterodactylshe squealed a couple times yesterday when the breeze hit her at the beach house. It was a really hot day and it must have felt great cause she was super excited about it. Well, everyone laughed but then she kept doing it and they keep laughing and then kept moving her to various breeze areas. Now she just squeals all daywith delight, with frustration, and everything in between. She has a VERY loud voice so it's painful if you're holding her. Today, we went out to lunch and then dinner again and she would get the attention of the whole restaurant :cry: It was a nightmare! I've been trying to gently shush her and respond with a neutral face and whisper back at her as I heard that whispering will help them adjust their own volume but it's not working. :nope: I'm not sure what to do as it's really annoying and they just keep laughing and encouraging it even though I've asked them not to reinforce the behavior by laughing when she does it. Arg!

Anyway, yesterday she got to go on the beach for the first time and she loved ithere she is with her daddy:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zpsaf1b36c2.jpg

And here is a latest portrait...I seem to take most of them in this high chair! I can't wait until she sits up unassisted as it will make for much better pictures :thumbup:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps4882cbdd.jpg
Chewing my fingers as I currently LOVE to do!


----------



## rose.

Aww lovely pictures Mrs C! I am not sure what to suggest about the shrieking - it is annoying when people encourage things you don't want them to!

Well, we have had a few nights in a row where Alfie has been waking like a newborn every 3 hours. Not sure if its the weather or a growth spurt or what!?! Last night he slept from 8.30-2 and then 2.30-6 and then had a really quick feed at 6 and slept until 8. So that was better. I feel like everyone else's babies sleep through now though and we just seem to be going backwards! :doh: we will see how much he weighs today, fingers crossed for a growth spurt as I don't mind feeding him loads for that ;)


----------



## JenJen80

Martha has been waking at 4am and refusing to go back to bed. Sat morning I got OH to take her at 6am so I could sleep a little longer. I also am trying to get her to sleep in her cot in the day but she just gets hysterical and I end up giving in.


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c I love the pictures, Hayden has grown loads :)

Ruben has been restless at night for the past couple of days, so far he hasn't actually woken up, but in the mornings you can tell he hasn't gotten a restful nights sleep. I definitely think its the heat though as when its a bit cooler he sleeps absolutely fine. Also because its so hot I haven't been able to use his grobag and I don't think he likes having his legs out in the breeze so to speak. I ordered him a lightweight one last night so hopefully that will help him.


----------



## MrsChezek

It seems like you ladies are just a few weeks behind me on all the behavioral changes! I guess Hayden was born in Feb so I'm one of the first to experience all the fun :winkwink: Hayden stopped sleeping through and started being wide awake after waking in the middle of the night about 2-3 weeks ago. She then started waking 3 times a night but is now STtN again so there's light at the end of the tunnel!! It shall pass...hang in there!! You can read my journal if you want details on what I did and tried.

H slept 8:15-3:50 and then 4:10-7:45 so that's pretty good. She seems calmer today as we're back home. Though family is here until Thursday morning!!! So the overstimulation will continue...I plan to take her to my mommy group tomorrow morning to give her a break and a dose of our routine...I think it will do her good.


----------



## skeet9924

Ms chez- I've been putting him on his belly since he could lift his head... But it's not working. Today I swaddled him and layed him down awake and so far he's slept an hour.. Maybe he's just ready to learn to settle on his own.


----------



## MrsChezek

skeet9924 said:


> Ms chez- I've been putting him on his belly since he could lift his head... But it's not working. Today I swaddled him and layed him down awake and so far he's slept an hour.. Maybe he's just ready to learn to settle on his own.

Maybe! DH and I noticed something similar yesterday...in the morning he tried to put H down for her nap and as she seemed more awake than he would have liked, he stuck her into the swing to get her sleepy. We call it 'the crutch' as we use it if she won't go down to sleep but don't want her getting used to it and relying on the swing. But after 5 minutes in it, she started fussing and eventually crying so he picked her back up. I told him to just go in her room and relax with her a bit and she'll get sleepy cause she had been yawning and rubbing her eyes just minutes before. Well, the impatient male that he is, he went into the room and just dumped her in her crib. She wiggled a bit and went to sleep!!!!! So maybe they are getting to a point where they just want to self settled and go to bed without a fuss? :shrug: Wouldn't that be nice...

I hope Carson sleeps well for you :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Yes, Alfie is getting much better at self settling now too. He does it well at night but in the day he just sleeps wherever as we are usually on the go - sometimes he will need a bit of cuddling or a feed before he naps but I don't mind that during the day.

I am a bit worried about Alfie as he has been a bit off his feeds today. He has been having major tantrums when I have offered him the breast a few times, I did manage to get him to feed before bed in the end but he didn't take much. Hope he is ok tomorrow. He's also been a bit funny with bathtime the last few nights - on Sunday we tried using some bath toys and he freaked out and screamed his head off! Since then he's been a bit edgy in the bath and hasn't been relaxing like he used to :( i am wondering if he's getting too big for his baby bath and the moulding is uncomfortable. He used to love baths so I hope this doesn't continue!


----------



## rose.

Oh and jabs tomorrow so no doubt that's going to make things worse :(


----------



## skeet9924

Aww sorry it's been tough rosé.. Hopefully he's just having an off time.

Carson slept great for his first nap.. His second nap was horrible .. I tried to have him lay down on his own and he screamed like crazy! I went back in and everytime I tried to lay him down he would wake and scream.. Finally got him down for him to wake up 30 min later as angry as he went down.. It took a while to calm him down then he went in being his happy self for the rest of the day


----------



## Kte

Hope he is having abetter day eating today *rose*. Sophie had her booster jabs again today too. 

*mrs c*adorable pictures of Hayden :flower: just keep at it with the whispering, it just takes a lot of repeating sometimes but she will get it :flower: 

Sophie has a happy hour at 5am little monkey, I think it's because it's light in our room. We really should invest in a black out blind! She is very noisy! She shouts out lots too, all happy bless her!


----------



## skeet9924

Kte- I use them and its fantastic!! Even if Carson goest to bed late he sleeps in and gets his full 11 hours sleep regardless.. 

Today his naps have been super good! He slept 1.5 hrs for his first nap and he's almost at 2 hrs this nap.. I've actually gotten stuff done!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks skeet and kte :) the jabs actually haven't been too bad so far - he didn't cry all day which is good! Fingers crossed for tonight. He's still been a bit fussy with feeds today but did have a much better one before bed. Last night he woke up 4 times which has got to be a record so I'm begging for a better night tonight!

Skeet and kte I also need a blackout blind! Keep meaning to order one. Skeet I'm glad Carson napped better today :) kte hope the jabs went ok for you too!


----------



## skeet9924

Hopefully Alfie does well tonight.. Carson gets his jabs on Monday :(

I've been struggling with Carson wetting through his diaper at night. He only wakes up once at night sometimes and he's so easily stimulated that I don't want to unswaddle him to change his diaper or else ill never get him back to bed.. Tonight I'm attempting a diaper that is 1 size larger.. Hopefully it works!!


----------



## rose.

Skeet, when we had leaky nappies I upped a size and it worked. Hopefully it works for you! Ugh, our night was awful - he was up every 2 hours I'm knackered :( he did go back to sleep after a feed each time but as soon as I had fallen back to sleep he would be up again! Thankfully he slept until 8.30 so I got an extra hour in bed. For the last couple of hours he was in a thicker sleeping bag and seemed to sleep better so I'm wondering if he was getting a bit cold in the thin one, even though at 22-23 degrees 1 tog is recommended. So hard to know what to put them in when its warm!


----------



## MrsChezek

Skeet - yay for better sleep!! My friend recommended night diapers which are more absorbent supposedly. H leaks through at night too and I keep meaning to buy some!!! :dohh: Do forgetful these days...

Rose - h found the 1 tog too cold in the range it's recommended as well!! I think some babies like it toasty when they sleep :sleep:

Hayden slept for 12 hours straight through the last 2 nights!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: I got 8 hours each night and its been great. I know it's just a phase but I'm trying to enjoy it as much as I can :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah ms c!! :happy dance:

Rose- so sorry he didnt sleep well :( even in warm weather Carson sleeps with an undershirt, socks, and a sleeper plus he is swaddled ( arms out now though) and he won't sleep any other way.. He has to be super toasty. Because of this we are struggling with him getting sweat sores in behind his knees.. I've been putting polysporn on then until they heal them he will have to wear baby powder at night. 

Last night didnt go well with the uped diaper size.. I think I need to invest in night time ones.. Mind you he did sleep a long time last night. I think it's because he woke up 3 times through out the night instead of his usual once or none. He was pretty congested and I had to take him downstairs to clean his nose and he had difficulty settling after.. He ended up sleeping from 6:45 - 9 last night.. So happy he did or else is be super tired.


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all really seem to be struggling with BF Martha has made me so sore that my poor nipples have split and i'm in agony every feed. She is still refusing to take a bottle which doesn't help matters :cry:

She still won't nap in her cot in the day and has taken to waking up at 5am every morning!!!


----------



## rose.

Thanks mrs c and skeet glad I'm not alone I worry I am roasting my baby!!! :haha:

Jen, have you always suffered from sore nipples or is it new? If so what has changed? I would really recommend avent nipple cream it helped me lots at the beginning. I also have a bottle refuser but this morning I managed to finally get him to take 1.5oz from a mam bottle, alternating the teat and sippy cup top as he seemed to get bored quickly. I have tried him on them a few times without success but have been allowing him to chew/play with the teat recently so he grows to like it. I am keeping my fingers crossed for success now!


----------



## Kte

*Skeet*: Yup we have one for Chloe and it works a treat, it's just our room, not sure why we have never bothered since OH is in bed at 8pm sometimes, it would make sense, just never got around to it. With Chloe being a good sleeper I really don't want Sophie to be accidentally trained to be the early riser! :haha: I'm not one for brands for the sake of brands but I find at night time the Pampers ones, the stay dry ones in an orange packet work wonders for night time for us. I used to use them for Chloe and now for Sophie. Hope you find some that work for Carson :flower: 

*MrsC*: Yeah! Awesome sleep!! :thumbup: I think baby brain takes a while to go away sadly. :dohh: Last night I boiled the kettle ready to make Sophie's bottles for the night. I was sat there ages, it was well over an hour, waiting, when I realised I had forgotten to set the timer! So then I had to re-boil and wait another 30 mins! :wacko:

*Rose*: Glad Alfie has been a bit better with his feeding. I have just been putting Sophie in a baby grow or baby vest. The thermometer says it's 27 degrees C in our room, although it's a baby one and only goes up to 27 so it may be warmer. I'm always afraid she will overheat, I keep a thin blanket near us and pop it on if I think she is getting too cold. I hate knowing what to do for 24 degrees as well, it's an awkward temperature! 

*Jen:* Sorry no advice, just sending you some :hugs:. Hope you heal soon :flower:


Sophie was a good girl yesterday, she mostly slept her jabs off. The first one she didn't flinch at all, second one was more upsetting and there were tears. Next lot in a month's time. 

Took the girlies for a picnic in the park today, Sophie slept again, not sure if it's the heat or still the jabs. I'm taking them both to Eureka tomorrow as a treat before the School holidays start and it gets ridiculously busy there! We are meeting my Sister there in 2 weeks time so I figured we cover most of it tomorrow then when it is mayhem it won't matter! I'm just making sure I get it all prepped tonight so we get out of the door for the bus on time! :haha:


----------



## baby_maybe

I've ordered Ruben a 1 tog sleeping bag but to be honest unless its over 24 degrees in his room I've still been putting him in his 2.5 tog one with just a vest under. He seems to like being super warm too and hates having his legs out which I tried when it was really warm. When he has his 1 tog I'll probably use a sleepsuit under it unless its over 24, I which case I'll just use a vest.


----------



## MrsChezek

What's a vest again in ur British English world? :flower: Hayden sleeps in a footed sleeper and a fleece Halo sleep sac and I still wonder is she's warm enough! 

Kte - have fun in Eureka!!!

JenJen - :hugs: I hope Martha settles for you soon!


----------



## JenJen80

Rose i never had sore nipples even in the early days. I got some nipple shields yesterday but M freaked out probably because they are like a bottle teat lol.

Much better night last night she did 8.30-6am am trying to decide whether i make the move and put her in her cot at night as she is still in her moses basket.

Also just remembered a year ago today I got my BFP :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c - a vest is an all in one that pops at the crotch and has no legs and short sleeves like a tshirt :)


----------



## rose.

Jen I hope you heal soon. Must be awful :( at least your getting good sleep though - that's one thing at least!

Alfie had his first spoons of baby rice last night he loved it! He had some more tonight. He seems fine so far. Still waking every 2-3 hrs through the night though and seems less interested in nursing in the day. I think we are going through the 4 month sleep regression.

Quick question for bf mummy's - how often do your LOs feed in the day and how long for? Alfie seems to be only taking 5 minutes at the moment and I'm getting a bit worried! When I try to feed him he arches his back and screams unless he really wants it.


----------



## Kte

Eureka was great, I almost didn't go in after we arrived as there were so many School coaches, they said they have 15 School's booked in! I'm glad I did though, it was busy but actually not so bad because all the kids were behaving for the teachers. When other kids pushed in they got told off and most of the time I ask the kids to wait a minute if they tried to buste in and they did like I was a teacher :haha: Chloe had a great time and so did Sophie, she loved the underwater section, it was all dark with some sensory lights and noises. They even have an under 5's room so we went in there, I popped her on a carpet with a back support and read them a book and she was so happy she was joining in. She also was mesmorised by the fish tank they had. Really good day :) So much I need to update in my journals! 

She got the all clear from the Dr's today for her chest :happydance: He said it may be a reoccurring thing and although she doesn't have asthma she just may need an inhaler when she gets colds etc


----------



## skeet9924

Kte- glad you had fun today!! Sounds amazing

Rose- I'm at the 4 month sleep regression too :( Carson is waking up 2-3 times aswell.. Usually around 12 and 5..I'm considering starting Carson on cereal as well soon.. Think I might wait a couple weeks though.. Sorry I have no advice for the bf issue :(


----------



## MrsChezek

Rose - Hayden has been eating for 5-7 minutes at a time for about 2 weeks now! She unlatches and won't continue no matter how much I try to lure her. She's just much more efficient I guess and seems quite satisfied with that :thumbup: As long as Alfie's happy, there's no need to worry. :hugs:

Kte - great news! And I'm glad you had a good day :flower:

Hayden had two screaming episodes that really threw me off. She started crying super hard and screaming uncontrollably yesterday after lunch and it really freightened us. We thought something was wrong :cry: We stripped her clothes off to make sure she didn't have a bite or a cut and checked her ears and gums and everything looked fine. So I suggested we offer her boob even though she just ate 40 minutes earlier, and if she still kept crying we would call her doctor. Well she just latched, ate a normal amount and popped off smiling at me. I was speechless!!! She then did the same thing at 4:15am this morning!! The second time we didn't panic as much but it was still quite unnerving :nope: Could it be a temper tantrum?? :shrug: I don't know what to make of it...


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while but read all the time. 

The breast feeding issues - Holly only feeds for a short time at the minute and has also had a few screaming fits, I think the heat is affecting her as we're not used to it here! Could that be the problem for anyone else? Think they get thirsty so maybe need to nurse a bit more often to keep them hydrated. Holly is definitely more efficient though. 

Seems strange that some of the other march babies are eating, holly definitely isn't ready for anything else other than milk at the min but sure it won't be long! 

We're all good though, holly is adorable and very laid back... Doesn't roll over yet but is getting there. 

Kte - eureka is fab isn't it, we've been a couple of times, my eldest loves the body section. X


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls. I have come to the conclusion it may be his teeth. If I latch him while he's sleepy he eats happily. If I try when he is awake he screams arches his back etc but eventually when I do get him to latch he sucks away hungrily for a few minutes. I just put teething gel on his gums and then fed him and he latched quite quickly. I am wondering if the sucking is hurting his gums. Whatever it is I hope it doesn't last long! Luckily he went down at 8 last night and woke at 10.30, 2.30 and 6, so that wasn't bad. 

Mrs c I definitely think they are capable of tantrums. I am sure that is what Alfie is doing when he refuses to nurse.


----------



## rose.

Oh also I put the milk in a small cup earlier and fed it to him carefully - he did protest a bit but kept swallowing the milk and didn't turn his head away. So I know he is at least slightly hungry!


----------



## Kte

Amy_T said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while but read all the time.
> 
> The breast feeding issues - Holly only feeds for a short time at the minute and has also had a few screaming fits, I think the heat is affecting her as we're not used to it here! Could that be the problem for anyone else? Think they get thirsty so maybe need to nurse a bit more often to keep them hydrated. Holly is definitely more efficient though.
> 
> Seems strange that some of the other march babies are eating, holly definitely isn't ready for anything else other than milk at the min but sure it won't be long!
> 
> We're all good though, holly is adorable and very laid back... Doesn't roll over yet but is getting there.
> 
> Kte - eureka is fab isn't it, we've been a couple of times, my eldest loves the body section. X

Sophie has moments in the heat too when she just can't cope and cries. 

She isn't eating solids either, I know she isn't ready as it was hard enough getting the antibiotics in her!

Love it there, the body section has had a revamp and has been re-open a few months now but it's really good :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden's not ready for solids either...or at least I'm not ready to feed them to her! It's hard enough getting her to breastfeed cause she's too busy to eat so I don't want to fill her stomach with empty calories just yet. The amount they eat at this age is so little that I prefer to fill her with the calorie denser milk when I can. Plus, I want to start with purees and skip the carbs so I'm going to wait until 6 months at least. Can't wait though! Will be fun :happydance:


----------



## Amy_T

They're a so different aren't they, my first was well ready by 4 months where as my second daughter wasn't even bothered at 6 months, was at least 7 months before she really enjoyed having food... She's still not a big eater now!


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah it is definitely different for each baby. The few times I've let Hayden suck on fruit, she just licked it a couple times and cried for boob. Even if she just ate! So she isn't interested just yet. My pediatrician said to watch for signs of readiness like if they watch you put things in your mouth and grab for them or reach for food on the table, etc. she hasn't showed any of these yet at all...


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is a bit older since she was born early but she is definitely showing signs of readiness, watching when we eat, even moving her mouth. I plan on starting purees when we get back home and things settle down. I think I might do a bit of a mixture of purees and blw. I'm excited for her to try food but am a little sad that the exclusive bf is coming to an end.

She still eats varying amounts/lengths/times... With Being away for so long things are so throw off from her norm. She's been having some happy times but some serious melt downs as well. I've given up and she and I are cosleeping at night, it is helping immensely. My poor DH flew here to sleep on a couch! We are staying in a double bed so there's no way we can all safely sleep together. I must admit I am quite enjoying cosleeping with her, especially as she is easier to settle if she wakes and when she wakes for a feed I just bf her in side lying and neither one of us fully wakes up. She is still waking more often but being right by me helps her a lot. I am hoping the transition back to her crib at home isnt too terrible. I dont plan on letting her cosleep at home. we have 3 more nights, including tonight, and 2 more days and then it's the day of our flight home. I'm looking forward to getting her home but am going to have to be sure to get out of the house as it is going to be lonely after being around all these people for 3 weeks!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hope the next few days fly by for you and you have a smooth transition back home :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

amy- glad you finally found something that is helping and I hope the next few days fly by. You may have a few rough nights the first couple nights but I'm sure being at home with familiar smells and sights she will adjust fairly quickly :) 

Carson loves watching us eat and is always intersted in putting stuff in his mouth. He even takes his probiotics from a spoon already. I'm going to talk to my dr monday about starting solids soon


----------



## rose.

Amy, we had the same issue coming home where Alfie had been going to bed at all different times and waking at different times. I have tried to be quite rigid with his bathtime and he is now usually in bed between 8-830. He has seemed to get a lot better the last couple of nights and is even waking throughout the night at pretty much the same times - 10.30, 2.30 and 6. This is a huge improvement on what we had at the beginning of the week. Hopefully when you get back, being back to normal will help Emily adjust quickly too :)


----------



## heaveneats

hi ladies i hope you all are doing well, i find it so hard to keep up with Emma taking all my time!

are any of you exclusively breastfeeding still? for the first 3 months i did but now i've basically almost switched completely to bottles.... i found it too hard to do and hard to feel ok in public. There are times i love bottle feedig and other times i wish i was giving her better:( not sure what to do


----------



## rose.

Heaven I am exclusively breastfeeding (except the few spoonfuls of baby rice for the last few days!!) I think going on holiday really helped me feel more confident with NIP as I did it loads over there. Bottle feeding is fine, you did well feeding Emma for so long you should be proud :) don't feel bad!


----------



## Amy_T

I am breast feeding too, holly has had the odd couple of ounces of formula as I have issues with my supply but I've been baking lactation cookies which have helped so we've hardly had to top up at all. It's not easy getting the confidence to feed in public, I'm third time round and just about confident enough to do it anywhere but clothes etc are always a consideration. I do express too if I can. 

But any breast milk you've given Emma is brilliant, you do whatever works for you both, happy mum = happy baby. X


----------



## JenJen80

I'm still BF Martha as she refuses to take the bottle.

Had a breakthrough this morning she has got herself off to sleep in her cot and been there over 1 1/2 hours i'm very pleased.


----------



## rose.

Yes I always pick my clothes carefully when I'm out too! 

Yay well done Martha!! :woo:


----------



## rose.

First taste of banana...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/AF7217FA-A207-4DC1-A98D-BAD50C6AF26A-7198-000008FAFA0A5D79.jpg

He did seem to get used to it and took quite a few spoonfuls in the end :)


----------



## skeet9924

carson had is 4 month appt today... he's weighing in at 15lbs 14 oz. I asked the dr about starting him on food as he's been waking up 3-4 times a night lately and is super hungry..he drinks a full 8 oz bottle..initially she said wait until 6 months then i toldd her that and she said 5 months..I'm thinking of starting in the next week or so...what do you ladies think? She just said that i was spoiled by him sleeping through the night 

He also had his jabs today..he handled them well but fell asleep in the car seat on the way home.. usually he wakes when we stop moving but i brought him in and hes still sleeping !! poor guy


----------



## baby_maybe

With the weaning I would trust your instincts skeet. If you think he is ready to try a bit of food here and there then go for it. If you try him with some and he doesn't show any interest at all then you won't do him an harm, just leave it a bit longer. When I first tried Ruben he was so ready for it, he would even keep on opening his mouth for more when I stopped!! Now he's obsessed by food, if he's not eating and someone's got food he watches them like a hawk wondering if he's going to get some and when he doesn't he gives them the evil stare :rofl:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! He already opens his mouth for a spoon.. I give him his probiotics on it and he takes it no problem


----------



## rose.

Yes skeet go with yor instincts. Here they say 6 months ideally, or 17 weeks minimum. Alfie is certainly ready for food. If I had asked the hv she would have told me to wait and keep offering him more milk instead. He is bored of milk! He was staring at food, can sit up well in his highchair, puts things in his mouth, and does take food off a spoon fairly well. If you think he is ready give him a few spoonfuls and see how he does :) like baby maybe said, it won't do any harm and you will be able to see if he is ready!

Having said that, I think the waking through the night is a developmental thing as Alfie did it too. He is back down to sleep at 8, and wakes at 10.30, 2ish, 5/6ish and then 7.30-8.30 now which is better. The food I am giving him doesn't seem to have any effect yet but he is only having a few spoonfuls at 6pm so far.


----------



## Kte

Heavenneats. Just sending you some :hugs: Well done for lasting 3 months :flower: I know the 'guilt' you suffer, there are suddenly all these feelings and opinions and I find it quite hard to FF sometimes but it is true, there is no point being unhappy, you just have to do what you want to do for yourself and Emma. I can at least see how happy my 3yr old is and she was FF, in the grand scheme of things, it really doesn't make that much difference :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Hope you've all had a good day. Alfie rolled for the first time today :) then he did it again for daddy! And I've just come upstairs and he's lying on his side fast asleep!! Looks like he's going to like sleeping in the same position as me...

He hasn't woken for his 10pm feed yet so will see if he skips it... It's sooo hot tonight, was a nightmare getting him off to sleep. He's literally in a nappy and that's it


----------



## MrsChezek

*amyB* - so have you started solids? let me know how it goes! I've been meaning to start reading up on that process but time is flying by and my days get away from me with so much other stuff that needs doing :dohh:

*skeet* - honestly, I would give carson another couple weeks before you decide to change things up. the 3-4 month period is super tricky cause there's a growth spurt and a mental leap happening at once. Hayden started waking 3 times a night as well and then from one day to the next just slept through again! I would just go with the flow for a bit and see if he changes back on his own. Formula is calorie dense whereas rice cereal and purees are very light so you'll be filling his tummy with even less calories in the long run. But if you want to introduce foods cause he's bored or just so he can try stuff, then go for it if you feel he's ready! but like *rose* said, I don't think it will prevent the waking...just my personal opinion of course! you know what's best for him :hugs:

*heaveneats* - I'm exclusively breastfeeding stillare u giving bottled breastmilk or formula? either way, you're doing a great job! :hugs: she will thrive on whatever food you can give her and still take care of yourself. you need to be happy in order for her to be happy!

*jenjen* - congrats on the breakthrough! :happydance: Hope it's the new normal!

*rose* - Alfie's so big now! I can't believe they're all growing so fast!!! Glad he enjoyed the banana :happydance: And good job on the rolling over!!!!! :yipee:

AFM, its been a rough couple of days cause I'm not going to bed early enough so I'm being stupid. It's also been really really hot here94F (feels like 105F with the humidity). It's our wedding anniversary tomorrow so that's excitingno big plans as we decided to postpone the celebration due to the heat wave. Just too hot to do anything other than dinner! Which will be nice anyway. Hayden isn't showing much interest in tummy time still or trying go crawl or even roll over. I know she can cause she does it once in a while - both belly to back and back onto belly - but she is stubborn and just screams when she's on her belly! Little stinker :dohh: She's still trying to walk and loves to stand all the time. She can stand on her own when propped against the couch now which is scaryI hope she doesn't skip crawling and go straight to walking!!! Here's a pic of her standing a couple days ago...

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps0bfebb55.jpg

She sucks her thumb now more and more - it used to only be when she was falling asleep. So I've been pulling it out and sticking in a soothie whenever I see it and she seems to be taking to the soothie a bit more. We'll see if we get anywhere! Otherwise, same old, same old! Time is flying by...


----------



## rose.

Wow look at Hayden!! She looks so strong in her legs. Alfie will stand if I support him but he is quite wobbly. Since he rolled yesterday he has been wriggling all night - in 2 minutes he managed to get himself upside down in the cot and took ages to go back to sleep at 4am as he was busy practicing!! He only woke at 11 and 3.45 last night and was then up at 7.15 so a good night. He really ought to go down for another hour or two but I don't think he's going to switch off now his cot has become a playground :doh:!! It's amazing how quickly they grasp something.

This is how I found him asleep last night...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/08CA76EE-8BEA-47A6-B91F-601F19086600-8272-000009A891DC9118.jpg

And this morning after his nappy change...

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/31BEE347-C9F3-41C0-AA93-6F49CD36E82C-8272-000009A89AC17A63.jpg

And now he's upside down in his cot again!!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden did that too *rose*! For about 2-3 weeks...now she just sleeps without moving but I think that may be due to us switching her to sleeping on her belly - much harder to spin around! She would get herself wedged in the corner of the crib though...it was cute but also annoying cause then she's wake herself up and cry for help to get unstuck!!! :dohh:

It's our anniversary today and we're going to (try to) go out to dinner in Philadelphia (35 minutes away) while my parents watch Hayden this evening. I'm super nervous!!! I'm not sure why...I guess separation anxiety? We've never both left her alone for more than a doctor's appointment way back in the beginning when I was beat up from the delivery. But hopefully I'll be able to enjoy myself somewhat...


----------



## JenJen80

How many of you still have ur babies in your room still? Debating whether to move M tonight into her big cot our room is so warm and she's nearly too big for her moses basket.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden's in her own room...


----------



## anna1986

Williams in his own room put him in there around 3.5 months


----------



## kraftykoala

Ella's still in with us, mostly due to her room not being ready though ;)


----------



## rose.

Alfie is still in with us, but in his cot bed. I plan to keep it that way until 6 months as that's the guideline and he's not bothering us so we might as well! Plus it's easier to do night feeds with him close by.

So I just found Alfie lying horizontally across the cot on his tummy with his legs poking through the bars! I put him on his back at the bottom of the cot :hehe: such a wriggler!!

Mrs c, Alfie hates lying on his front for longer than a few minutes so its not an option for us!! Wish it was though. I get so worried about him now he can roll, in case the above happens and he hurts himself!


----------



## kraftykoala

Ella is rolling both ways now, she's suddenly really good on her front. Trouble is she's moving all over the room wriggling and rolling, leaving spit up in her wake!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben is in his own room, has been there for about 5 weeks now.

Well Roo seems to be doing lots of new things lately. He can now roll over and practically sit unaided! Don't know how that one happened, one minute he couldn't support himself at all and the next he just stayed upright :haha: We're going pretty well with the weaning, he has some proper food 3 times a day with his milk now so hopefully those will eventually develop into his proper meal times plus a bottle at bed time :)


----------



## Kte

*MrsC*: Hope you have had a lovely anniversary :flower: Super strong legs! 

*Jen*: Sophie is in with us still, she will be for a few more months, I'd ideally like her STTN before she moves in with Chloe but I still would rather her be in with us for a little bit longer.

*Rose*: Lovely pictures! Well done Alfie on rolling all over the place!! 

Sophie hasn't started to roll yet, she sometimes gets her leg behind her and half lifts up but that's about it for now. To be fair she needs more time on the floor. She does go crazy in her play mat and moves all around but I have to have the floor clean before I pop it down, I have to vac the thing every day, it just gets crumbs and cat fur all over it (the floor not the mat!) I think I have floor OCD, I just don't want her to touch it! She is very alert usually, I say usually, she is just snoozing in this heat bless her, she is very much as Chloe was so I'm happy. Although, she still only eats about 4-5 oz a feed but she is on the same centile and is now 15lbs so obviously just doesn't need a huge amount of food.


----------



## sportysgirl

Poppy still sleeps in our room. She rolls on to both sides. Cant believe she is 4months old on Friday.

Mrs C hope you have a lovely meal! xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsC, happy anniversary! How did your dinner go? It's so hard to leave them, isn't it? Emily can also stand if against a couch, etc, though Hayden looks more sturdy then E. we've not tried solids yet as we just got back home last night.

Emily is in her own room and is also rolling now, both ways, which means she gets to choose her sleep position. Having her up in her own room makes me a bit nervous but she seems to do better up there now. 

She is still fussy and so clingy even now that we are home. I'm hoping that she is still just adjusting/decompressing as she is soo high needs right now. I feel empty and drained from taking care of her and helpless/frustrated when she cries and screams and is inconsolable. I keep wondering if she is getting enough milk as her reflux has been worse... I dunno? She has her 6 month well baby visit and vaccines next week so if she, and the reflux, hasn't settled I will talk to her Dr about it.

There were so many responses I had for each of you but I'm afraid I don't remember now. 
:(


----------



## skeet9924

Chez thanks so much!! I can't believe how steady she is

Afm: all I can say is AGHHHHHHHHHHH!! Carson had his jabs on Monday and that day he was ok.. Yesterday he was a little grumpy but not too bad.. This morning I had a physio appt and didnt get to put Carson down for his nap.. I left oh to do it and he kept him up!! So Carson was awake from 9-12!! Way too long!! Needless to say Carson was crazy grumpy and clingy all day.. I couldn't even walk away from him and he was difficult to put him down for naps and bedtime! I hope this is just a side effect from the vaccinations and not a new stage. But what drives me crazy is he can be in full screaming mode then I ask him what's wrong and he starts laughing then goes back to screaming!! Needless to say by bed time I was happy to say good night!! ( even took me an hour to get him down) I hadn't felt that annoyed since he was a newborn


----------



## JenJen80

Well we went for it seeing as she has been sleeping through since 6 weeks and she did 9-6 which was great. I woke up and heard her chattering over the monitor which was sweet, she wasn't bothered by it at all and it was so much cooler in her bedroom for her.


----------



## rose.

Oh no skeet!! Hope it doesn't last. Alfie's been hard to put down to bed for the last couple of nights too its so frustrating as he had just become really good at going down!! He also keeps waking at 4 and 6 and not wanting Togo back to sleep - so annoying especially when he goes back down eventually at 7.30 and I have to get up at 8! Soo tired 

We are going swimming today with some of the other mums and babies :) can't wait! Hope Alfie likes it. Although we need to leave in 20 mins and he's still asleep so I don't know whether to offer him boob before or wait until after. Don't want him to be sick but I don't want him miserable the whole time either!


----------



## JenJen80

Has Alfie not been swimming before? Martha loves it and we go twice a week we are going today.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Jen!!

Rose- even with him not going to bed until almost 9.. 2 hours late.. He woke at 12:30 and at 5.. Then up for the day at 8.. He used to be able to sleep 9-12 hours straight.. So frusterating that he's waking up more now. I'd offer him boob before.. You want him happy and satisfied or else he may cry the whole time.. Just try not to let him drink the pool water and he should be ok


----------



## MrsChezek

*rose* - I found Hayden with her arm through the slats several weeks ago so I got us a breathable mesh bumper to prevent her from getting hurt. It looks ugly as sin but it works well!

*Kte* - I have similar 'floor issues' :haha: We have hardwood floors and a dog that sheds as if we had 4 dogs! There's hair everywhere and plus her paws are dirty from running around outside. We wipe them when she comes in after it rains but day to day she tracks dirt in little by little&#8230;plus I don't want Hayden banging her head on the hardwood! So I keep meaning to buy her a rug and a play yard so that I can contain her in a 'safe' space and she could practice&#8230;I think she'd be rolling back and forth regularly by now if she was given the opportunity!!! :dohh: I know I have to start introducing germs to her sooner than later but I keep postponing it...it's better for her in the long run but it's so hard to do! I'm a bit OCD too...

*AmyB* - my friend said that around 5 months they go through a separation anxiety period&#8230;that they become aware of you leaving and they don't like it. I haven't read anything about it buy maybe that is what Emily is going through? I am starting to see Hayden reach for me when others are holding her and cry when I leave her and walk out of the room for just a minute to pee or whatever. She used to just enjoy being held by anyone but now she prefers me and is content with my husband but beyond that she gets fussy quickly. Just something to think about I guess. I'm glad you're home and hopefully things will get better for you both moving forward :hugs:

Dinner was great! We put her to sleep and drove out to Philly. DH dropped me off so I waited at the bar - got a sangria. He then came in to get me and it felt like a real date!!! :happydance: The food was excellent and we got to sit and chat and enjoy the meal as opposed to shoveling it as fast as we can! So it was nice :winkwink: The whole day was lovely&#8230;we went out to lunch with Hayden and she was very good. Just chilled in her stroller for about half the time and then we took turns holding her while we finished so we got to enjoy the food as well. Just had to sit outside as it was a posh place that wouldn't tolerate screaming infants well and it was like 100F. We sat under an umbrella but there wasn't much of a breeze&#8230;we all had to take a quick shower when we got home! 

*skeet* - I could have written your post!!! except it was the afternoon nap that Hayden missed and she was a nightmare the rest of the afternoon and evening. We left lunch at 2:40 to get home in time for her 3pm nap. Well she fell asleep in the car and when we got home, we transferred her into her crib. She woke up 5 minutes later and cried&#8230;we tried EVERY trick we know to get her back down and she was having none of it!!! I even tried to lie down with her on the guest bed and even offered her boob in the sidelining position and NOPE&#8230;no nap. I totally thought dinner would be cancelled but she went down for the night at 7pm pretty easy. Normally she continues to fight sleep once she's overtired like that but luckily this time she just passed out. Must have been divine intervention letting us have our anniversary dinner!!!! Hope Carson's calmer for you and it was just the jabs. :hugs: Though it could be the growth spurt & mental leap combo I was in a month ago!!! But that too is just a phase..hang in there!

*jenjen* - yay for martha loving her room! :yipee:

*rose* - hope you had a blast at the pool and alfie loved it! Looking forward to pics :flower: I can't wait to take Hayden swimming&#8230;hopefully soon.

SO I really need to clean the house...it's quite the mess and the cleaning lady is coming tomorrow. She won't have much space to clean if I don't! BUT I really want to put together Hayden's 0-3 month scrapbook while I still remember things!! AND I really want to retouch the photos from the shoot I did last Friday for a friend...unfortunately, she's already been asleep for half an hour so I only have about 1.5-2.5 hours. Must choose something and go for it I guess! Hope everyone is having a good day...
:hug:


----------



## rose.

Yes Jen we have been a few times but this was his first time in a public pool :) I woke and fed him at 8.50 then swimming at 9.30 so was perfect! He fell asleep straight after! Success :)

Skeet I always find that! You think ahh late bedtime and a bit longer until the night feed but unfortunately they seem to wake at the same time and sometimes even earlier!

Mrs c a 0-3 scrap book is a lovely idea, what sort of things are you putting in it? I have tonnes of photo albums already but didn't think of a scrap book!

Well, I've had a super fussy baby this afternoon! Think teething is to blame. Alfie did have his pear purée at 5 though and seemed to like it, much better than yesterday :)


----------



## skeet9924

Thank you for the kind words ladies.. He's still grumpy today.. This morning I put my pjs on inside out and didnt even notice until oh said something.. Oh only for to spend 15 min with him this morning between his morning nap and the time he goes to work and during that time he looks at me and says " oh wow.. Your in for a long day" even while eating Carson is grumpy and in settled. Praying it passes soon.. Tomorrow we have to go to the city to do some shopping .. I really hope he cooperates.. I think I'm going to purchase a crib wedge.. Carson used to be wedged due to the reflux but I only had a small wedge for the bassinet.. I'm hoping it helps


----------



## rose.

Big :hugs: skeet hope he comes out of the fussy stage soon!


----------



## Kte

Hope he is in a better mood for you tomorrow :flower:


----------



## rose.

Well, Alfie has definitely got teeth coming through, I can feel the roughness in his bottom
Gums and he has been soo fussy since yesterday. Today we are having a cuddle day - I am letting him sleep on me and giving him plenty of love. He is just so upset when he's awake :(


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: rose. Ruben is the same at the moment, either napping with lots of fidgeting or awake but grumpy! He constantly shoves things in his mouth and chews away on them but I keep feeling his gums and I can't feel anything coming through just yet.


----------



## skeet9924

Aww rose :hugs: poor Alfie 

Baby: Carson is doing the same thing I keep checking but haven't noticed anything as of yet., plus he is drooling like crazy!! 

Is anyone going to try an amber necklace for teething? 

Thanks for all the kind words!! Today my happy little man was back!!! :happydance: he did get miserable after he missed his last nap of the day due to a crazy thunderstorm.. In the midst of fighting to get him down my neighbor let me know we had a tornado warming so I quit fighting and brought him downstairs with me.. The bonus is that he went to bed a half hour earlier without a fight :) I can't blame him for getting upset after missing his nap and even then he wasn't nearly as bad as before :)


----------



## rmsh1

I have an amber necklace on Emma already :) Not sure it is doing anything, drool city here!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden's been miserable the last few days and hasn't been sleeping well either. I don't see any teeth tho! She is just a total cranky pants and I miss my happy baby!!


----------



## skeet9924

*TMI WARNING* ladies I need to ask you a bit of an embarrassing question. When I gave birth to Carson. I ended up with some pretty severe hemmroids. Now 4 months post partum ( not every time) but every few times I go to the bathroom , I won't even strain much.. My bum bleeds.. A lot!! To the point where the toilet water is filled with blood.. When i wipe it's almost enough blood to look like a period.. Is this normal?? Anyone else experiencing this?? Or is this something I should be seeing my doctor about?


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, haven't been on bnb for a week or so. I read that your bubs are being fussy. Mine too. She's been crying like she's in pain?? Not sure if its teeth coming through though... It could be? She keeps chewing on her whole hand.
Skeet yep me too. I was good for a couple weeks early this month but its come back again. Hurts to poop :( but I only wipe blood sorry tmi. It's happened ever since I gave birth


----------



## Kte

I'd go get it checked out, please get it looked at :flower:

I have been fortunate this time around but after I had Chloe I suffered with a fissure, took pretty much 12 months for it to clear up. I'm not saying yours will last so long, just that these things can be ongoing, even with being checked out. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Makes me feel better to know I'm not a lone.. It was starting to freak me out.. I go good for a bit then it comes back!!


----------



## sharnw

I know :( I hope it goes away by the time our bubs are 6 months


----------



## rose.

Omg, Alfie is SO miserable at the moment it's starting to get me down. He keeps biting while nursing and my nipple is so sore it feels like he is newborn again and I'm petrified of feeding on that side as he just keeps biting :( he has broken the skin. I know it's his teeth but I am seriously wondering how long I can keep bf for if he keeps it up. Not that he even takes bottles so god knows how that would work. He's asleep again now and I actually feel relieved. Have given him some calpol as he just wouldn't stop crying. It feels like no matter what I do, he is not happy :(


----------



## MrsChezek

rose. said:


> Omg, Alfie is SO miserable at the moment it's starting to get me down. He keeps biting while nursing and my nipple is so sore it feels like he is newborn again and I'm petrified of feeding on that side as he just keeps biting :( he has broken the skin. I know it's his teeth but I am seriously wondering how long I can keep bf for if he keeps it up. Not that he even takes bottles so god knows how that would work. He's asleep again now and I actually feel relieved. Have given him some calpol as he just wouldn't stop crying. It feels like no matter what I do, he is not happy :(

Big big hugs rose!! :hugs:
I don't look forward to where you are right now :nope: Make sure you unlatch him immediately when he bites, react as neutrally as you can (the pain is awful and made me yelp!!) and say "no biting" and offer him a tether while saying this is for biting. I found it to help some. Most i
Helpful was that I realized she grunts and stopped suckling right before biting so I now unlatch her as she does that. Usually she's done eating at that pt anyway but sometimes she will latch again and eat properly...see if there's a pattern w alfie 

Hang in there!! :hug:


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the tips Mrs C! I will definitely give it a go. He had some calpol this morning and now seems a bit happier. I hope this stage doesn't last long!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh rose :hugs: sounds painful!! Hope he does better today!!


----------



## JenJen80

Rose I am in exactly the same position my nipples have split so badly its agony every time I feed. I have desperately tried bottles, nipple shields but no luck its really getting me down. Plus she is feeding 3 times in the night which she hasn't done for weeks :(


----------



## rose.

Jen it sounds like they're twins!! Alfie is also waking loads through the night - every 2 or 3 hours :( the biting has continued today but I've found that as long as I watch him carefully I can usually tell if he's going to do it. And I only feed him on my sore side if I know for sure he's hungry - then he doesn't bite. Have had to give Alfie quite a lot of calpol today. Hope he is better tomorrow!

Hope things get better for you soon aswell :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Rose- I think they are all in the 4 month sleep regression ( wonder week/ growth spurt) Carson's been waking up a lot too.

We've been starting to let Carson self settle for naps.. He's been self settling at night for a long time now but I always helped him with naps.. Gradually I've done less cuddling and rocking.. And laying him down awake and just patting him to sleep.. Today we attempted just putting him down and he did 2 naps completely on his own.. I also think he's starting to need to be awake closer to 2 hrs instead of 1.5 hopefully it continues tomorrow.. We are leaving for the cottage Wednesday so I'm sure we will have to start all over that's why I'm not really pushing it right now


----------



## JenJen80

Last night she was in bed by 7.45 which was great as I had an evening to myself :). She slept till 3.45am and then put her in bed with us until 6.45 this morning.


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose I hope things improve poor little Alfie! 
JenJen hope things improve for you too.

Poppy is 4 months old now too so I am waiting for her to wake in the night but making the most of her sleeping through. She is definitely teething although I cant see any teeth yet she is dribbling loads and biting on all her toys!


----------



## rose.

Jen that's great! Bet you feel refreshed. Alfie was fussy yesterday evening he kept waking and didn't want to go down - he eventually fell asleep on his tummy which I wasn't happy about! He then slept soundly till 11.30 when I dream fed him, but then woke again at 12.30. After that he slept until 5.45 so that was really good! Best stretch we have had in a long time :) 

Skeet, Alfie likes to be awake longer now too. 2 1/2 hours is his normal awake time. We are usually out somewhere every day so putting him down in his cot for naps isn't really happening. I should be more rigid but I just feel that it's working for us at the moment so is there really a need to change it. He does get plenty of naps (normally 3) during the day and he has them around the same time so I guess that's ok.

Sportysgirl, maybe you will be lucky and Poppy will not be affected! Alfie hasn't STTN for a long time. Hopefully she will just keep sleeping well :)

I am meeting some friends and babies for lunch today and then getting Alfie weighed. I hope he has put on enough despite all this fussiness!


----------



## skeet9924

Sporty- you may get lucky!! Fingers crossed!!

Rose- as long as Alfie is sleeping I wouldn't be concerned, at least you know he's flexible about where he naps., I usually make sure Carson gets the first 2 at home then he sleeps in the car or stroller cause I like to get out., plus he sleeps better when he gets out for a bit each day


----------



## MrsChezek

*Jen* - yay for good sleep!

*rose* - so is alfie taking to sleeping on his belly? Hayden loves itI just wish she loved tummy time when awake too! She still cries when she flips onto her belly :dohh:

*skeet* - I too make sure that Hayden gets one quiet nap at home and I usually take her out and let her nap on the go for her second nap. I agree, they sleep better when they get out!

So Hayden turned 5 months today! :happydance: She was a total grump all day - extra cranky! :dohh: But I think it was either gas (didn't poop all day) or teethingwho knows! :shrug: I hope tomorrow is a better day. I did get some lovely photos of her in the morning and yesterday late afternoon so I'll share some of those soonin the mean time, here are some from the weekendher first time in the pool!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zpsa16ce777.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps88754f35.jpg


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, he has only done it once - he does often sleep on his side now though! I think he starts to roll over, gets stuck and then is too tired to do anything so falls asleep! He looks so peaceful laying on his side. Lovely pictures Hayden looks like she enjoyed her swim.

So I didn't enjoy my lunch out yesterday. In the morning I gave Alfie baby porridge for the first time. He loved it and ate loads so I was happy! About 2 hrs later he suddenly threw up all over me and the chair in the cafe :dohh: I sat outside with him and he threw up again, until it was just yellow liquid coming out :( I fed him some milk and then 20 mins later he threw up again. He was all tired and crying in pain! I was really worried as he is never sick, so I took him home and then suddenly he went back to his normal self and played happily all day. I was googling last night and came across a few pages of people whose babies have milk allergies. Whenever I have given Alfie formula in the past he has thrown it up. When he was admitted to hospital at 4 weeks with a 'tummy bug' he had had a big feed of formula earlier in the evening. I wasn't convinced that it was a tummy bug but they said it wouldn't be the formula and I believed them. I have avoided formula ever since.

But the porridge is just add water. So it must have cows milk in it.

So I think I'm going to get a drs appointment for Alfie to see what they say. What I don't understand though is why he doesn't react to my breastmilk if I have dairy? He has never been a sicky baby at all. Does anyone have any experience of this sort of thing?

One good thing did come out of yesterday. Alfie is gaining well despite his recent fussiness and now weighs 7kg exactly


----------



## sportysgirl

Rose, have you tried mixing the baby porridge with your breast milk?


----------



## rose.

I think it's already got milk powder in it as it says just to add water! I am going to find one you mix with baby's usual milk though - that's what I've been doing with all his other food and he's been fine


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> I think it's already got milk powder in it as it says just to add water! I am going to find one you mix with baby's usual milk though - that's what I've been doing with all his other food and he's been fine


We have the cow and gate one which says mix with babies normal milk. x


----------



## Kte

Maybe it's not milk but another ingredient? Or perhaps it's just he is more used to your breast milk and the formula is much thicker so his tummy can't take as much even though he wants to eat the same amount as your breast milk? Just thoughts. Hope you manage to find out :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Is there an ingredient list on the porridge box? It shouldn't have milk in it I don't think :nope: But maybe...no idea what it could be but sounds like you have a couple good theories and remedies to try. Hope Alfie can enjoy his porridge again soon :hugs:

We had a HUGE thunderstorm pass in the night. I mean constant thunder and lightning over us for almost an hour! It woke Hayden up despite her white noise at 2:50am :cry: We were up until 3:30 so I was hoping she'd sleep in but she woke back up at 6:50am. I'm super tired :sleep:


----------



## rose.

It's cow & gate creamy porridge and I was shocked to read on the ingredients list it is 50% powdered milk!! I spoke to a dr on the phone today and without even seeing him she said 'sounds like he's lactose intolerant - give him soya products instead and try goats milk. I read about it on the Internet and I think she may be wrong. He has none of the other symptoms except being sick. I'm hoping that it was just too much for his tummy for now, will stick to fruit and veg for a while then try it again in a few weeks.

I have a very grumpy boy today. He is really suffering with his teeth :(

We had a big thunder storm in the night too! Our windows are open all night so it woke me up. Luckily Alfie slept through it! He stil woke up lots during the night though


----------



## MrsChezek

I went to my mommy group this morning but after getting there and reaching in for her to take her out of her car seat, I saw THE biggest pooptastrophy ever!!! It was epic :cry: Took my 40 minutes of wiping to get things to a state where I could feed her cause she was screaming for milk and then get her back in to go back home. Total disaster :dohh:

Do you guys get a lot of diaper blow outs? She leaks 2-3 times a week. It's awful! We tried bigger sizes and it doesn't seem to matter...and 75% of the time it's in the car seat somewhere out where I have to deal with the clean up in some public restroom and my car! :cry: Any advice??


----------



## sportysgirl

MrsChezek said:


> I went to my mommy group this morning but after getting there and reaching in for her to take her out of her car seat, I saw THE biggest pooptastrophy ever!!! It was epic :cry: Took my 40 minutes of wiping to get things to a state where I could feed her cause she was screaming for milk and then get her back in to go back home. Total disaster :dohh:
> 
> Do you guys get a lot of diaper blow outs? She leaks 2-3 times a week. It's awful! We tried bigger sizes and it doesn't seem to matter...and 75% of the time it's in the car seat somewhere out where I have to deal with the clean up in some public restroom and my car! :cry: Any advice??

Oh no! Why do these things always happen when your out? 
Have you tried a flushable liner? We use reusable nappies that are one size fits all and have a flushable liner which seems to catch the poo!


----------



## anna1986

Rose - my daughter is lactose/ dairy/ soya intollerant. Alfie doesnt sound like a typical case. Id do wat you said stick to fruit n veg for a bit longer. It may have been a bit rich for his tummy. Next time maybe add it gradually into his diet ie mix a tiny bit into fruit n slowly add more porridge less fruit? Does that make sense? Am writing whilst feeding Willam.

AFM - well william is now fully weaned on 3 meals a day. He is weighing in at a whopping 18lb15 today! Hes mostly sleeps through the night n is generally a very happy boy! ( is lovely as my daughter was a baby whod scream all day n night) out health visitor is referring us to physio as williams head always leans to his right side so he needs seeing. Hope its nothing to worry about :s


----------



## rose.

Oh no mrs c!! Alfie always blows out in his carseat too. Must be the sitting position putting pressure on their tummies! His poos in his carrier are pretty horrific too


----------



## rose.

Thanks Anna that's really helpful and very reassuring :) I will try that!


----------



## MrsChezek

*anna* - great to hear william is doing so well! Hope the leaning thing is nothing to worry about indeed.

*rose* - aren't the car seat blowouts the worst??? The last one before this one was at the Audi dealership when we were trying to buy my car :dohh: I mean seriously, does she hold it and poo at the least optimal time on purpose :haha:


----------



## rose.

Anna, with the head thing hopefully it's just a preference thing and the physio should sort it out! Alfie has a preferred side to lean his head when he's asleep and he also rolls better one way than the other, doesn't seem to bother him at all though :)

Mrs c that's very bad timing! Mind you at least she was in a car seat and not sitting directly on the seats of the car :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Rose- the ones that say add water do have milk in them... You can get ones that say add breast milk or formula.


----------



## rose.

Thanks skeet - I am going to get that one next time. The baby rice I have is add baby's milk and he's fine with that. I'm going to stick to fruit and veggies for a few more weeks then gradually reintroduce as Anna has suggested!

Alfie has a cold :( he's caught it from me, he's so blocked up but screams when I try to clear his nose with the sucker. He didn't want much milk yesterday but thankfully is gulping it down today!


----------



## JenJen80

Martha has had her first taste of baby rice today and loved it :happydance:

She is a constant feeder and I need a break lol. I was hoping to wait it out till 6 months but I guess she's ready for it.


----------



## Kte

*Rose*: Hope Alfie's cold goes soon, I'm am still battling with the bogies, Sophie hates it too. I sneekily get them when she is asleep mostly, she still wiggles her head about but there is less screaming and tears!

*MrsC*: Sounds like she times it perfectly for you! Sorry no advice, we have occasional explosions but not always in the car seat. 

*Anna*: Hope William is okay and it's easily sorted :flower: 

Sophie is now on bigger bottles, well I make her 6oz but she still only eats 5oz mostly and she is now in the travel cot, she sleeps in it really well, she was certainly ready for a bigger bed :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

Thanks kte! That's a good idea - I will need a steady hand though so I don't wake him haha. That wouldn't be good. Glad Sophie is doing well in her bigger cot!

Jen, all babies are different and if your gut feeling is that Martha is ready then I'm sure she is - mums know best! Are you going to start fruit and veg purees? Alfie is doing well with his and I love making them up :) I have an avent all in one steamer and blender it makes the perfect purees. My mum bought it for me and its easily the best piece of baby equipment I have!


----------



## skeet9924

rose- what kind of boogie thing are you using? I've actually been really lucky Carson has always had lots of boogies so I have to do him every day..he actually likes having it done..he laughs. I use the hydra sense spray and the nasal aspirator. I like it because it comes a part so I can clean the inside..plus you use your mouth to suck so its more controlled and it has a smaller tip then most of the other nasal aspirators i've seen

tonight we leave for a family trip to the cottage..I'm super excited as we have hardly been there this summer. it took 2 days of packing and 5 days of doing laundry every day so that i stay on top of it. I'm just hoping carson sleeps well there as none of the rooms are very dark


----------



## rose.

It's from mothercare, it also comes apart to clean but it's got a squishy ball which you push in and then when you release it, it sucks the bogey out. It is very gentle but the tip is quite large so Alfie knows its in there and he hates it! He doesn't like anything near his nose.

Hope you have a great break! I am sure Carson will be fine :) Alfie has adjusted to falling asleep in the light quite well now, the last 2 nights he has gone straight to sleep yay! Just need to cut back down on the night feeds now...


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks.. Carson has been self settling so well lately.. I'm afraid it's going to mess it up.. So far I've never had to do cry it out.. I just put him in his sleep sack.. Cuddle him for a couple seconds lay him down say good night and walk away and he goes to sleep.. The odd time if he gets over tired I have to help him fall asleep. 

Lol I need to work on the night feedings too.. We are usually 1 or 2 feedings a night. The 1 feeding I can handle I don't like the 2 feedings.. I also have to work on the length of his naps.. Currently his first nap is 1.5 he's then he has 3 30-45 min naps. He wakes up happy so I shouldn't complain and he's in bed from 7-7 so I think he really is getting enough sleep..


----------



## rose.

I'm sure he is getting enough. Alfie has 2 30 min naps and a 1 hr nap normally. He sleeps from 8-8 with anything from 3 to 5 wake ups at the moment. One is at 10.30 which is good as I am just about to go to bed, then we normally have 2am, 5am and sometimes extra ones at 12.30 and 4 if its a bad night. He is always hungry when he wakes so I don't mind so much but it would be nice to get extra sleep!!


----------



## rose.

How is everyone? Hope you've all had a good weekend :)

Not much to report here, Alfie's still waking every 2-3 hrs at night and is napping well during the day. Praying for my nights back soon!!

Have been introducing a few new flavours, carrot and sweet potato, which he loves! He has also started liking apple a bit more as he wasn't too keen before :)


----------



## JenJen80

Rose our nights have got worse too. Last night she woke at 2am fed for 20 mins and went back down i'd just dropped off to sleep at 4.20 and she woke again and wouldn't go back down so ended up in bed with us. On the plus side she is now going to bed by 7.30pm.

She had a small try of pear today which she quite enjoyed so have made up some purees and popped them in the freezer.


----------



## Kte

It's my birthday today, it's not really been that enjoyable but I am trying to remain thankful for many wonderful things in my life. Shame Sophie is on a massive scream fest, prob teething, making my lone evening film un enjoyable. Still, wouldn't
T be without her!


----------



## MrsChezek

We switched diaper brands and she is still leakingthis whole pooping every few days thing sucks! Alashopefully it's just a phase. We had a really nice weekend. Once again, went to the beach and then got to go see Bon Jovi last night while my parents watched her. Such a great time!

*sportys* - I wonder if the flushable liners would catch the runny breastmilk poo :shrug:

*rose* - I'm glad I'm not the only one with diaper blow outs! I was starting to worrybut it does seem we are in the minority :cry: sorry to hear Alfie caught a cold :nope: Have you tried saline drops before aspirating? I found that to be helpful and helped me to get more out with the suckerjust in the past week, Hayden has started showing a LOT of interest in what I eatit's amazing really. She went from ignoring it completely to now trying to rip out anything I have in my hands and put it in her mouth. The other day I was drinking a starbucks latte and she kept gripping the cup with both hands and pulling it to her mouth. So I let her and within seconds she managed to get cut with the edge of the lid :dohh: So I have to be more carefulI started to let her suck on fruit or veggies as I eat them but not actually giving her food to eat. Exciting!

*skeet* - isn't packing with little ones the worst??? Every time we go to the beach house, I feel like we're packing for a MONTH! Our car is at capacity :dohh: I hope you had a safe trip and enjoy your time at the cottage!

*Kte* - happy birthday!!!! :hugs:


OK, I'm going to go get ready for bed but before I go, here are Hayden's 5 month pictures that I took last week. I'm really pleased with these two and posted a couple more on my journal if anyone is interested.

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps8cc968d0.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zps025bf473.jpg


----------



## sharnw

OMG MrsC, Hayden is sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Kte said:


> It's my birthday today, it's not really been that enjoyable but I am trying to remain thankful for many wonderful things in my life. Shame Sophie is on a massive scream fest, prob teething, making my lone evening film un enjoyable. Still, wouldn't
> T be without her!

Happy Birthday x


----------



## JenJen80

Much better night last night 7.30-5am I wonder if she was cold at night as she has only been in a vest and 0.5 tog gro bag. Last night back in a baby gro and she did really well.


----------



## anna1986

MrsC - hayden is adorable!

jenjen - when ever I have put W to bed in a short sleeve vest hes always restless think his arms get cold. he has a long sleeve vest n a 1.5 tog growbag n his room is reading between 23-25 degrees.

ARM - not much to say really. William is doing so well hes such a happy content baby. he sleeps 10-12hrs overnight normally in bed between 6:15-6:45 n up between 5:30-6:30 he sometimes wakes at 4 for a bottle but then goes bk to sleep in my bed. Hes loving food I honestly don't know where hes putting it all!

heres some up to date piccies



my 2 beautiful kiddiewinks


----------



## skeet9924

I really want to post some pics of Carson but they all keep saying they are too big!! Anyone know how to shrink them??


----------



## rose.

Gorgeous pics Anna :) Skeet, I have an app on my phone called resize photo!

Well we got 5 hours in a row last night which was great :) Alfie also gets too cold if his arms are uncovered. 

So my little man can now sit!! Woohoo :D he lasts usually about 5-10 seconds. Sometimes longer if he's concentrating

https://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n597/dbjconstruction/6E3FF514-8492-42AA-AD9A-BFADE6200A2B-22550-0000191534747BBE.jpg


----------



## anna1986

Well done alfie what a clever boy :)


----------



## anna1986

Its gone so quiet recently!!!!!


----------



## rose.

I was thinking the same earlier Anna! Everyone must be really busy keeping their LOs busy with all the new things they are learning. It's even more time consuming now they need constantly entertaining!!


----------



## Kte

Well done Alfie! :flower:

I've just had a busy few days, busy doing nothing but still! I hope everyone is well :flower:

Sophie is good, her nose cleared up but then started all over again. :dohh: Her sleep is a bit all over but still, she has just hit 4months so it's to be expected! She almost rolled over on Thursday, 99.9% there! Just the matter of her arm getting stuck at the last moment! She is trying to sit more and more and has started to cry if I leave her, she just likes to sit on me. She is really grabbing and using her arms a lot lately too. I'm trying to rotate her around with toys and trying to remember to include her with games and activities now Chloe is on her first ever set of 6 week holidays. I say try to remember as obviously Sophie used to sleep a lot more in the day, now it's short sharp bursts.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi Ladies!! We had a blast at the cottage!! Carson settled well!! He didn't self settle as well as he does here, but he still slept pretty good. I'm pretty excited in a week we are finally getting our bath tub installed!! We only have a stand up shower right now. Unfortunetly though Carson and I are going to have to spend a lot of time at my mom's house as the washroom is right beside his room so he will never nap. Carson is really going to be out of wack. He is spending the Saturday before that week at my MIL place. I'm pretty excited to have a night away but pretty nervous too. I'm planning on starting Carson on rice cearel soon too!! He's up to a whopping 17lbs!! I've attached 3 pics of him... the first one is him watching tv with his fav elephant toy and the 2nd one is from this morning. I put him in his play pen while i went to put away laundry and came back down to this!! Pardon the scratch on his face..he got himself with a finger nail at night :( The final one is daddy deciding to play dressup with him at bed time.. He just had to put him in his superman sleeper!!
 



Attached Files:







carsontv.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









carsonsleep.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5









carsonsuperman.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## anna1986

lovely pics skeet x


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for pictures! Love them :happydance: Carson is a cutie!

We had a great weekend at our beach house again. Hayden just loves the beach! I think she just really loves the breeze...I'll post some pics in a bit :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Ok I need to ask this question as I sit up at 5 am feeding.. Do any of your LO sleep through the night? .. At this point I consider sleep through the night 11-12 hours.

I'm asking this because Carson used to do 9-10 hrs then he turned almost 4 months old and he wakes up consistently at between 12 and 1 and 4:30 and 5:30. I'm just wondering if its just me?? Or am I creating a habit now?? I keep reading that they are capable of sleeping longer stretches.. At first I thought growth spurt.. But it hasn't stopped


----------



## baby_bray

I've been sort of dormant on the forum for a while, but I still stalk!

Skeete- whoa, deja-vu! My Abby was STTN from 6wks from 9pm-5:30am (I would dream feed her before I left for work) and then she'd be back down until 9am! I considered that a biiiig success. But in the last week or so, she's started waking at almost those *exact times* between 12 and 1, and 3:30/4:30! 
She just got her 4 month shots yesterday (at almost 5 months ) and the pediatrician suggested trying to incorporate a meal of solids into the evening. She's been having a little bit of baby cereal regularly in the morning about an hour after her 1st real feed and the occasional small bit of pureed baby food afterwards.
Last night was our first go, and she did really well! She got up at about 12:30 and I waited just a few, because occasionally she self settles, got up and walked her around for a few minutes and she seemed to get pretty sleepy again and she only nursed for 4 minutes and was OUT! She was nice and comfy! I did her dreamfeed before leaving for work at 5:30 and she did splendid, it was almost like how things used to be!


----------



## anna1986

skeet William normally goes to bed between 6 and 7pm depending when he had his afternoon nap n wakes at exactly 5:18am every day. sometimes he goes off again after his bottle sometimes he stays awake.


----------



## rmsh1

Emma has never slept right through the night. Her night time feed times are around 11.30pm and 3am. She will get her own room soon, wonder what that will do for her sleep patterns....


----------



## rose.

Alfie did STTN about three times but for the last month he has been waking a lot. He has moved his bedtime back to 6.30-7 now and then typically wakes at 10-11, sometimes 12.30ish, 2.30-3.30 and sometimes 5. He is then up for the day between 6-7. Slowly things seem to be improving so fingers crossed he will drop more of the night feeds soon!!


----------



## JenJen80

Martha was doing 10-6 then we put her in her own room and was fine until she started waking at 3.30am. I started to dream feed but then she woke at 12.30.3.30 and 5.30, I stopped the dream feed and started solids and she is now sleeping 7.45-5.30/6.


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all... Been stalking but not posting much! 

Holly has also never slept through, she used to do a 6-8 hour stretch but that has stopped and she is getting hungrier by the day! Thought growth spurt at first but now wondering if she's getting ready for food.... She's been feeding a lot at night for well over a week, stares at us when we eat, licks her lips etc! I wanted to stretch it out as long as possible but there's no way she'll get to 6 months!


----------



## skeet9924

I had an interesting conversation with friend that has 4 kids.. And was asking her about the night time feedings. She pretty much told me that I have to stop the feedings if I want him to sleep through the night and that he's capable of it. Her question to me was " why is he going to go back to sleep if he knows your going to bring him food? ". She said at some point with all of her kids she had to stop the night feeding.. 

Well last night I skipped the 12 one and he fell back asleep no problem.. I was going to see what kind of struggle I'd have for the 4 one but my oh just got home from work and he went in and fed him before I could even say anything .. So needless to say I at least got to sleep through the night lol. The only issue I have with the 4 feeding is that when he wakes up at 7 for the day.. He doesn't seem all that hungry.. Either that or he's just excited to be awake


----------



## Kte

Sophie doesn't STTN but then Chloe never did at this age so I'm not worried. She wakes up for two feeds, 2ish and 5ish. Chloe was around 7 months as that's when she went into her own room.


----------



## Amy_T

Hehe I should add that none of my children sleep through!


----------



## Kte

Amy_T said:


> Hehe I should add that none of my children sleep through!

I can imagine if one slept through, one of the others would be awake instead. Chloe and Sophie seem to take it in turns and that's just two! :haha::wacko:


----------



## Amy_T

Haha oh yes they have a tag team approach that's for sure... Although it is incredibly rare that any of them sleep through, they just take it in turns waking up in the night! I won't go in to our sleep problems but will just say that I'll take a baby any day over my toddler!!


----------



## skeet9924

I definetly feel better knowing that its not just me!! My friend has a daughter that is 2 weeks older then Carson and she always claims that she sleeps through but I know better considering they put her to bed at 11 and she's up at 5 or 6.. I'm sure if I put Carson to bed that late it would feel as though he's sleeping through instead he goes 7-7 with 1 or 2 wake ups :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden typically sleeps 7:30-6:30...sometimes she doesn't go down til 8 and sometimes she wakes at 6 or once in a while at 7, but about twice a week she wakes up at some point in the middle of the night...tends to be somewhere between 3-4:30am...last night she woke up at 12:40am and stayed up for an hour!! That was hard....

She was always a great sleeper but this last week she won't nap much and has been harder to put down. She wakes up a lot so maybe we'll see a tooth soon :shrug: She had diarrhea earlier this week and seems off. But who knows!!!


----------



## skeet9924

oh ms chez carson has been off too.. along with diarhea today!! He pooped 3 times!! usually he only goes once a day. I'm not sure if that its because he's been way off schedule as he's been at my moms for the afternoon for a couple days or if maybe he's cutting a tooth. i also started him on cereal yesterday but i cant see that doing it since that usually does the opposite. He loves his cereal though!!!
 



Attached Files:







carson high chair.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies...sorry iv been mia for so long! K need to read through and see what iv missed.

Ethan is doig well...hes now 14lb 10oz. I had to stop giving him jars of proper food as it was making hia tummy sore but he has finger foods instead helooves organix carrot puffs and rusks and even likes toast! We bought him a high chair yesterday but hes too small for it lol. Hes still in 0 to 3 clothes but needs 3 to 6 for sleepsuits now. He has rolled both front to back and back to front although hes only done it a few times...he still doesnt like being laid on the floor! He wants to be up on his feet all the time and looooves his jumparoo. He can stand holding onto the sofa and can sit for a few seconds by himself...till he sees something he wants lol. He is an angel at night time... I have to get him down for 7.30pm or all hell breaks loose but if iget him on time he goes down no bother and sleeps straight trough till 7. Last night was the first time in a long time hes been up through the night but his imms had given him a fever. Once id got his fever down he went straight back to sleep. 
Also ds1 has started talking!! Finally!! I love his little voice and cant wait for him to talk alll the time!

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

*seths* - Yay for Seth talking! How exciting :happydance: I can't wait to hear what Hayden will sound...her babbling sounds cute already! And boy does she LOVE to babble...so i bet she'll be a talker :flower:

*skeet* - still no tooth! She still poops 2-4 times a day though and drools A LOT but nothing :shrug: 

We weighed her at 5 months and one week and she was 16.5 pounds! She's trim in size but very dense...lots of muscle from all the standing and pushing around she does. She won't sit still at ALL. I'm so glad she's a good sleeper cause her awake time is very intense...she just wants to get up and go EVERYWHERE, which of course she can't so she wants you to hold her up while she 'stands' and 'walks' everywhere. Quite a bit of work! We're off to Seattle for 8 days on Wednesday so I'm a bit nervous about the 6 hour flight...hopefully it will go smoothly.


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsChezek said:


> *seths* - Yay for Seth talking! How exciting :happydance: I can't wait to hear what Hayden will sound...her babbling sounds cute already! And boy does she LOVE to babble...so i bet she'll be a talker :flower:
> 
> 
> ..she just wants to get up and go EVERYWHERE, which of course she can't so she wants you to hold her up while she 'stands' and 'walks' everywhere..

OMG this is Ethan too!! I feel for you hun lol Have you thought about a push along walker? Im going to get one for ethan and start teaching him how to use it... means a lot of extra work to start with (holding them up and walking with them.. really hurts your back) but its worth it once they can do it themselves. i did this with Seth too. 
And Thanks :D ITs sooooo amazing hearing seth talk.. although hes a cheeky monkey.. yesterday i was asking where he put the tablet computer... and he was just coping what i was saying instead of answering me lol.. let him away with it though since weve waited so long to hear his voice! I need to write a list of his words and sentences down for the nursery... theyr going to be so shocked! xxx


----------



## sharnw

Hi all xxxx
I've been a poo follower lol. 
Haven't been in bnb much either. 
Kaylee is saying mum mum mum mum mum lol so cute. She's starting to do her little army crawl. I will have to buy a play pen and lock her inside it while I haven't got my eyes on her. 
Still no teeth for her yet. 
So glad all your bubs are doing so well xxx


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been away for a while too, have just been so busy now that Alfie requires more entertaining/stimulation!! He is learning new things all the time.

Sharn that's so cool that Kaylee is saying mum!! Must be so lovely to hear. Seths mummy, I am so glad Seth is doing well with his speech. Mrs c, I also have a very active baby - he is only happy if he's standing or sitting, sometimes he will lie down but he will flip over very quickly on to his tummy and practice his mini push ups then get cross that he can't work out how to crawl!

Alfie is now sitting well (still tips over often though) and bears his weight well on his legs. He only really relies on me/the sofa for balance. He has started to look as though he may commando crawl soon. He pushes himself up very far and wriggles his legs. He isn't strong enough to kneel on them yet but I'm sure it won't be long.

We have tried 10 different fruits and veg, baby rice and porridge. Had another sick incident with porridge yesterday so will give it a break again (this was his second time of trying it) and then try a different brand and see how he reacts. I am concerned he may have an allergy/intolerance to the milk in it.

It is lovely now Alfie laughs so much and seems to be interested in everything. He prefers sitting up in his stroller now.

Sleep is still a challenge. He goes down about 7pm, feeds at 10pm and then usually another 2 or 3 times before he wakes between 6-7am. He normally has 3 naps a day, sometimes lasting 30 mins, an hour, or very occasionally longer!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey ladies, missing my bnb action, but with all four kiddies off for the holidays it's manic here!!

Ruben is doing great, can't believe he's almost 6 months old already, I don't know where the time has gone. He's fully weaned now on three meals a day with a bottle before bed and sleeps between 11-12 hours a night straight through. It's done wonders for his reflux and now only has a tiny bit of thickener in his nighttime bottle :) He is pretty much sitting unaided now and has also just started trying to push himself across the floor with his legs, although he still gets grumpy if he's on his tummy for too long :haha: I think it's more frustration than anything though. He is another one that likes being upright and although he can't take his own weight on his legs for very long at a time he loves being in his jumperoo, sometimes he bounces so hard I think he's going to bounce himself right out :haha:

Hope you ladies and babies are all doing fine :)


----------



## anna1986

Rose = just read your post in the weaning section. it may also be the oats in the porridge my daughter has a allergy top oats. if I was you id try a baby cereal that isn't porride. Heinz do a yummy banana cereal (taste similar to angel delight) or a peach n apricot one and see if he acts the same n is sick. if hes sick on that I would try him with a lil yoghurt or something and if the same reaction ie hes sick then id say it was a cmpi (intolerance) but as he hasn't reacted to your breast milk it seem strange as babys with cmpi still react to dairy in breast milk.
hope that helps a bit.

AFM - Williams doing well. hes 6 months now! where did them months go??!! hes loving his food weve just started with meat n fish. he loved salmon n he loved chicken! hes also havin finger food - his face when he bites a bit of is hilarious. 
hope everyones doing well


----------



## sethsmummy

Anna - oh my gosh its going so fast isnt it. What kind of finger food has he tried? Ethan has biscotti, carrot puffs, apple rice cakes and toast. Im goin to try him on some proper carrot battons soon and apple chunks. Iv gone some stage 2 jars for him to try to see how he copes.

sharn - awwww thats so cute! Ethan daid muuummmmm yesterday but I dont think he meant me lol more just moaning.

rose - oh wow commando crawl incoming already! Hehe youll be in trouble lol.. well done Alfie on sitting by himself! Its so funny watching them when they try grab something lol.

Baby - woohhoo for the reflux being much better! Thats fantastic and well done on having him fully weaned! Is he a fussy eater? 
Glad im not he only one with a fussy tummy timer lol..ethan lasts all of a few mins then starts screaming... he tries to push alog with his legs but doesnt remember to keep his head up lol.

afm - ethans being tested for lactose intollerance as hes had loose stools for around 4 weeks now, got to try take a stool sample in before 1pm tomorrow. If it shows no bacterial infection hel be reffered to peads. I put him in his big cot last night in seths room and t went well. Woop woop. Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks seths, im so glad he seems to have grown out of the reflux, that first few weeks was no fun at all!! No not a fussy eater at all at the moment. I say that because neither was my last dd until after we went from purées to 'normal food' and now she's the fussiest eater around! I'm hoping he'll be more like my other 2 who eat anything though :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Yay for reflux getting better maybe! That's great news :happydance:

We've been super busy too. I can no longer touch my phone while feeding Hayden cause she immediately gets distracted and tries to grab it!!! So the only time I can catch up on email, here and text messages is after she goes down. However, that's also when I eat, shower, clean, do some work, etc. it's hard! I definitely miss you girls! I'm glad everyone is doing well :flower: Hayden sits for as long as she doesn't get distracted by something out of her reach and then she lunges at it :dohh: She still doesn't like tummy time much do I don't foresee her crawling anytime soon. I think I'm just going to embrace her walking prowess and get an exersaucer and a walker. Going to start solids next week! Exciting yet scary...times flying!!! Will be 6 months on Thursday.


----------



## baby_maybe

Awww I can't believe all our little march babies are coming up to 6 months already. Ruben is on one of his naps at the moment, hence I get time for a quick post on here! I wouldn't call him demanding, but he definitely likes to be the centre of attention while he's awake :haha: With his feeding I have recently started offering him some finger foods after he's eaten his purée. So far he's had cucumber, tomato, ham, breadsticks, banana, watermelon, strawberry, crumpet, bread, toast and cheese. As of yet I haven't really found anything he doesn't like the taste of. I'm thinking of starting to offer purée with lumps soon, he's pretty good at chewing already so hopefully he'll not have too much trouble!

Mrs c - good luck when you start Hayden, will you be going baby led weaning or are you going to offer some purées as well?


----------



## Kte

Hi Ladies, 

I've been a bit AWOL too. Life laundry I guess. I think I'm going to go to the doctors tomorrow, I think I'm having hormonal problems so I'd like to get it checked out. I have always had really bad spots, they get so painful and I read it can be hormonal. I eat healthy and drink healthy and cleanse at least twice a day (more I'm training and all sweaty :haha:) I exercise, I socialise but I'm on a roller coaster of emotions, if I spend time with my babies and not clean I feel like I am letting them down but if I do clean I feel like I am neglecting them. Sometimes I know I'm being irrational but I can't help it and I've tried to reason with myself but the guilt, anger and frustration is still there so I need some help. 

Glad all your LO's seem to be doing really well :thumbup:

I find it all so odd when you say 6 months soon, Sophie is the baby of the group, she isn't even 5 months yet! It's going fast but I'm glad not too fast! She loves to be up and watching too and stands a little when we hold her but not too much thankfully! She much prefers to be sat on a knee or investigating a toy - mainly she loves Chloe, watching her and laughing at her. I got the Mei Tai back out now she is a bit bigger and fit in it properly again and I can tell she loves being there, looking around or having a nice cuddle with Mummy, it's come in very hand over the holidays so I can do things with them both! She has almost rolled over a few times, she still gets stuck on her arm though, tummy time doesn't seem to bother her. She is always chomping and chewing but doesn't seem to be teething in any other way yet. Some nights she is more unsettled than others but even at her worst she is still a good sleeper really. Oh and I almost forgot, she discovered her hands a few weeks back now but just recently, last week even, she has found her feet! It's so cute watching her reach and grab for them (although it's tricky cleaning her bum sometimes now as she is a very grabby baby and I have to divert her hands if you get what I mean!!!) 

Hopefully I'll get back on her a bit more now x


----------



## MrsChezek

Kte - sorry ur a bit overwhelmed. Hormones suck!!!! I hope you find something that will help :hugs:

maybe - I think I'm going to do a bit of both! Some puréed stuff and some straight up solids. I was visiting my best friend the last few days and her dd is 10 days older than H and she was chomping on everything! Even a giant cob of corn. I tried giving H one of those puffs as my friends baby was do cute chomping on them but she spit it out and looked at me confused. So now I'm wondering if she's really ready :shrug:


----------



## Kte

They say try attempt offering something about 10 times before assigning it to the don't like pile. It might just be the texture, its more about feel, look and taste than actually as a means anyway for a bit. Sprry if Im just saying things you already know. Best thing with food is easy going, no pressure and positiveness. Sometimes Chloe doesn't like things and now I can say "that's okay, I didn't used to but now I do, you can just try it again another day". Obviously with a baby you cant say but still just leave it after a few tries and re introduce it later. :flower:


----------



## MrsChezek

Yeah I'm definitely not giving up nor assuming she didn't like the puffs, but she didn't know what to do with the food in her mouth. Same with any bits of fruit that have come off while she was sucking on it - she just spits the bits out! I'm going to try her first solids on Monday as I don't want to do it on Friday as the doctors are closed over the weekend. A bit paranoid, I know!!! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow! I'm loving hearing all of the amazing progress everyone's little ones! 

Carson is doing great! He too says mum.. Lol but only when he is frustrated .. Oh finds it very funny. Carson is still not rolling from back to belly he gets almost over then changes his mind. I think it has to do with him not liking being on his belly anyways, plus he ways 18lbs.. That's got to be a lot of weight for him to move. We've been working on starting solids, with a bit of trial and error we finally found a kind of cereal that Carson loves! He grabs the spoon and pulls it to his own mouth. We've been trying to introduce avocado but so far he's not liking it. I'm going to try a couple more days if not ill move to something else. Is anyone else's little one pooping less since starting solids? 

Oh I forgot to mention Carson slept 11hours straight last night! Hopefully it happens again!!!

And still no teeth :)


----------



## rose.

Mrs c it is quite normal for them not to know what to do with the food at first - they are used to pushing their tongue forward to suck milk but have to learn the opposite to be able to take food. Also Alfie will only have purée - he tried a rice cracker the other day and just kept gagging on it. So I would recommend starting on a runny baby rice mixed with your milk, or a very runny purée. Alfie has now tried 11 different fruits and veg and will eat them all. Carrot, sweet potato and broccoli are his faves.

Skeet, we have less dirty nappies now. I also find his poo is thicker and usually resembles what he's been eating more!! Yuck


----------



## baby_maybe

Ill agree with that rose, Ruben's nappies quite often look like what he ate the day before! Although I must say he actually has more dirty ones now than before I weaned him, but I think that's mostly to do with the thickener bunging him up when he was on milk feeds and now he only has it once a day his insides have loosened up some :haha:


----------



## rose.

Baby maybe, is Reuben only on one milk feed aday now? How do you make sure he gets enough of what he needs? Only asking as I'm curious, I can't imagine Alfie not drinking as much milk so am wondering how it normally happens! How much does he normally eat?


----------



## baby_maybe

He has two, one in the morning and one before bed. In the morning I make up 7oz and do his porridge with that then he drinks the rest. For lunch and dinner he has purées, followed by petis filous. He was still having milk after both of those meals, but about 2 weeks ago he stopped wanting it as I guess he was filled up on food. At bedtime he has an 8oz bottle which he normally finishes.

I didn't want him to stop the milk quite so quickly, but he enjoys the food so much I just let him lead me as to whether he wanted it or not. My last dd was pretty much the same and the hv just used to say to make sure I put plenty of yogurts/dairy in her diet to make up for not having the milk, so I'm trying to do the same with Ruben. Luckily he's not fussy and eats pretty much whatever I give him :)


----------



## skeet9924

Rose, Carson is still on the normal feeds.. I just add a small amount of food after first nap with that bottle and I added a feeding of cereal around 5 in between his bottles..


----------



## sethsmummy

Loving all these stories of weaning. I started ethan again and t made him not poop for 2 days. So I didnt give him any today and were back to diarrhea. Stool sample ready for the gp tomorrow to see if we can get to the bottom of it. Thats 4 weeks now the poor boy. He rolled from back to front all by himself today...no help from mummy...then went on to commando crawl woop woop. Now he just wont lay still, even in his bouncy chair jes trying to turn over lol.

also todsy we finally got somewhere with seth. We had an education visitor out and she said in her opinion he is on the autistic spectrum! So he is being reffered for an official diagnosis! Finnaly after so many professionals we are getting somewhere!

kte sorry to hear your feeling so overwhelmed hun, sending you big hugs and love xx


----------



## rose.

Thanks baby maybe, that's interesting! I have been getting a little anxious about what happens with milk feeds now Alfie is eating more - but it's good to know that he should just stop taking it when he is ready. Sometimes he doesn't want his milk feeds now, or doesn't nurse for as long - and I guess it is his way of telling me he is still full! Unfortunately due to our issues with baby porridge I'm a bit reluctant to give him any dairy - once he gets to six months I will give a tiny bit of petit filous a go and see how he reacts. If he does, I will know it is definitely the dairy.

Seths mummy, sounds like Ethan is learning very fast! Hope his tummy troubles are sorted soon. I am also glad the professionals are taking you seriously re Seth - hope you get a diagnosis and any help he might need soon :hugs:

Big :hugs: for you too Kte


----------



## baby_maybe

Sounds like you're doing perfectly with it rose. Alfie will let you know when he's ready to drop a feed, so don't worry too much about it. Also that's a good plan with the dairy, just try one thing at a time and see how it goes. At least if you've only added one thing at a time you'll know what it is that's causing the problem. A good thing to do would be to write down what you feed him, so that if you need to approach the doctor about it, you've already got a record of what it is that's made him sick.

Sethsmummy - that's great about Seth finally getting a possible diagnosis. Hopefully you'll be able to get him the correct help now :) Sounds like Ethan having a time of it adjusting to weaning, hopefully that stool sample will shed some light on what's going on :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

I've had a couple of people tell me to stop Kaylee from sucking her thumb because it causes buck teeth. I wish I knew this before I had her. She won't give up the thumb now. How are your babies with their thumbs? X


----------



## rose.

Alfie has only just started occasionally sucking his thumb. I am glad that he has a comfort! I don't have buck teeth and I sucked my thumb for years. As long as you stop them doing it at a sensible age it should be fine


----------



## kraftykoala

We have a tooth! Bottom front left, hoping the one next to it hurries up so she can stop being a misery!

Not weaning yet, shes tried a bit but she's fine and sleeping 11-12 hours on milk so I think I'll leave it until six months :)

She can roll both ways now so nowhere is safe, I keep finding her the other side of the room if I nip to the loo!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Krafty!! That's so exciting!! Is that the first tooth of the group??!

Sharn- Carson started sucking his thumb so now in bed I give him one of those little stuffed animals with a blanket attached and he sucks on that instead :)


----------



## rose.

Alfie has 2 teeth! Weirdly they came through at the same time. He's had them
About a month now. Krafty I hope Ella's second tooth arrives soon too -
It's horrid seeing them in pain. Sounds like she is doing well with rolling and sleep :D


----------



## sharnw

Wow for babies with teeth through:dance:
No teeth here yet lol. But omg she gets viscous biting my chin haha


----------



## Kte

No teeth here either, still her cheeky gums :)


----------



## Amy_T

Hi ladies... No teeth her yet either but lots of biting and dribbling! 

Holly is feeding excessively at night at the min, it's exhausting :-( not weaned yet so wondering if that might help?


----------



## Kte

Hi everyone :flower:

We took Sophie to the park today, well we go quite often but today I put Sophie on my knee on the slide, so it was her first time. Her eyes just went really big bless! Then she sat on my knee on a rocker lion. Shame they changes the baby swings there, the seats are a bit too big, can't wait to get her in a swing.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden LOVES the swings but she's only been twice. I hope to take her again on Wednesday or Thursday :happydance: She was very apprehensive at first but then started smiling and loved it. Hope Sophie gets to go soon!

No teeth here yet either. Had our 6 month check up today and all was well. Weighed in at 17lb and 2 oz (69%) and was 26.5 inches tall (74%). Hope everyone is doing well! We've been traveling quite a bit and are off to Chicago again this weekend so I've not had much time to update. Big hugs to all!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi everyone! I have just been stalking lately. Emily makes it hard to post now, especially as I used to be able to get away with it while she was nursing and now she gets too distracted! 

She is doing well. She is 7 months now?!!? Where is the time going? She rolls both ways and can sit up... she can't get up to sitting on her own but can stay up for quit awhile when I sit her up. She is starting to try to crawl but hasn't figured that one out just yet, she is pulling her legs under her and holding her chest up but not moving. She learned how to click her tongue/lips recent,y and is obsessed with doing it. She can stand, for brief moments, while holding onto something without our help, her leg strength is there, her balance is not. She absolutely loves dolls and animals... She has started babbling more, but has more of a trilling aaaa eeee type sounds rather than a baba baba dadada type of thing. She does say mama and maaaaaa but I'm not sure she knows that means me! She started puréed foods and seems to like it but it is making the poor girl poop only once or twice a week :( we have been really busy with play dates and story times, swim class, etc. things are good, but busy. I'm always here reading, just not posting. :)


----------



## skeet9924

Carson loves the swing too!! I put him in for the first time last week!

Amy- have you focused on the p foods ( pears, prunes peas) ? They he'll with the constipation. Carson has been pretty blocked up too but I gave him pears and its done the trick. 

So far the only food that Carson loves is the rice cereal.. We've done avocado which he hated , pears and sweet potato.. The pears and sweet potato he will eat but he's not as excited as when he gets his cereal! I can't get the cereal in him fast enough! Carson has sttn 4 nights in a row now!! We are going to the cottage this weekend so I'm sure that will ruin my lovely sleeps!!


----------



## Kte

:wave: 

How is everyone, how has the trips gone? :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Is anyone else having trouble finding things the babies like? Ethan will only eat finger food or rusk. Iv ven tried mixing food into rusk but he wont eat it... so all hell eat is rusk with porridge (which has made his poo solid!). The only proper food he likes is colliflour cheese... but not the baby jar variety .. has to be he adult version. 

We had our 2nd visit from the education woman and she said seth is defenitely autistic. Iv been doing some research and im actually really angry....he has been displaying major signs of it since he was 1 and not one single person picked up on it. And to say hes had professionals involved all his life thats pretty bad! 3 of the biggest are the speech regression at 1, hand flapping when excited and outwars expression of frustration.... he had an mri scan because he would headbutt to the point of almost knocking himself out.. how on earth did they all miss this. 

Sorry mini rant there. I hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah Carson only likes things sometimes.. A lot has to do with his mood.

Seths- I'm so sorry to hear that all of those professionals did not recognize the signs early. I hope they are giving you lots of support now. Ive worked quite a bit with autism so if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## heaveneats

Hey Ladies has anyone thought of having another LO yet? OH and I are thinking On it since we are looking at a 3 BRM home vs a 4- he thinks a 4 because we will have another baby soon. His idea is they will both be in diapers and out close together and have a closer bond. Not sure if I'm ready for pregnancy again though. And I love my little girl I don't want her to have another baby taking up the love I guess


----------



## Kte

*Seth's Mummy* : Sorry to hear that they missed his diagnosis but I'm glad they have now and I hope you get the full support he needs from now on :flower: 

Sophie isn't weaning yet and Chloe was a gannet so I can't answer the food question! 

*heavenneats*: Some people like them so close but really it's up to you, I'd say have another when you feel ready. I have never thought that close age equals close bond as my sister and I are close and there is 5 years between us. Between her and my elder sister there is 2 years and they really do not get along but other people have different stories so I guess you can never really tell. Why aren't you getting a 4 anyway, just curious, as then it's there for the future but just because you have it, doesn't mean you have to use it straight away. :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

Seths - so glad that you now have the correct diagnosis for Seth, but I would be so angry like you are because of the time it's taken given you've been trying to get him diagnosed for 3 years with obvious signs :grr:

With regards to the food I'm not a lot of help as Ruben eats pretty much anything I give him, puréed or finger foods. The hv once told me that you have to offer a food between 15-20 times before you definitely put it on the 'not liked' list, so perseverance is key I think. Like skeet though when Ruben eats he can either be really easy to feed or not depending on his mood. If he's overtired I pretty much have to sing through the whole meal or he is grouchy as anything and try's to knock the bowl out of my hands and rubs the food all over his face!

Heaven - I'm probably not the best to answer since Ruben was my 5th baby and I definitely can't see DH agreeing to any more :haha: Me and my sister are only 19 months apart and we hated each other growing up, but we are really close now. I have 3 girls who are 6, 9 and almost 12, so 3 years in between and then 6 years to Ruben. I've always thought that 3 years was a good gap, simply because by 3 they tend to be a bit more independent, can dress themselves, feed themselves and most importantly for me were potty trained by the time the next one was born. Of course that was what I wanted, but if you don't mind having more than one in nappies at a time etc, then go for it :) Also like kte said I'd just go for the 4 bedroom and keep the spare rooms until you need them, saves having to move again. Can you tell I hate moving house?! :haha:


----------



## heaveneats

baby_maybe said:


> Seths - so glad that you now have the correct diagnosis for Seth, but I would be so angry like you are because of the time it's taken given you've been trying to get him diagnosed for 3 years with obvious signs :grr:
> 
> With regards to the food I'm not a lot of help as Ruben eats pretty much anything I give him, puréed or finger foods. The hv once told me that you have to offer a food between 15-20 times before you definitely put it on the 'not liked' list, so perseverance is key I think. Like skeet though when Ruben eats he can either be really easy to feed or not depending on his mood. If he's overtired I pretty much have to sing through the whole meal or he is grouchy as anything and try's to knock the bowl out of my hands and rubs the food all over his face!
> 
> Heaven - I'm probably not the best to answer since Ruben was my 5th baby and I definitely can't see DH agreeing to any more :haha: Me and my sister are only 19 months apart and we hated each other growing up, but we are really close now. I have 3 girls who are 6, 9 and almost 12, so 3 years in between and then 6 years to Ruben. I've always thought that 3 years was a good gap, simply because by 3 they tend to be a bit more independent, can dress themselves, feed themselves and most importantly for me were potty trained by the time the next one was born. Of course that was what I wanted, but if you don't mind having more than one in nappies at a time etc, then go for it :) Also like kte said I'd just go for the 4 bedroom and keep the spare rooms until you need them, saves having to move again. Can you tell I hate moving house?! :haha:

4 means a bit more money but I definitely don't want to move again!


----------



## baby_maybe

Yes personally I'd pay out the extra now and know you've not got to do it again :)


----------



## skeet9924

I'm waiting a bit before my nex baby..probably another year and a half.. I need to go back to work for a bit and get hours and money lol.. Plus I really want to enjoy Carson as a baby :) I'd go for the bigger house now though if you are planning another one even if u do decide to wait a bit at least your prepared when it happens. 

Carson bit my hand yesterday and although I don't see any teeth I could for sure feel them :)


----------



## Kte

Oh its amazing how hard gummy bites can be!

Sophie can sit up now :happydance: She has about 5 minutes or so before she gets too tired and wobbles over but she is doing really well, she can correct herself sometimes. I only sat her up a bit yesterday solo to roll the ball forward and back with Chloe - aka bat the ball with flailing hands :haha: It was so cute!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh kte Carson is getting pretty good at sitting up too! Lol now that he is sitting he doesn't really like to lay down to play so its very time consuming as I can't just lay him on the floor to get something done. He loves his jolly jumper too so at least I can put him in there sometimes when I need to do a couple things. I do love just sitting on the floor with him and playing though :)

Carson is also starting to get his legs and arms going for crawling.. He has all the right motions he just can't really figure how to get his body of the ground yet


----------



## Kte

I think she wants to be sat all the time now as well :dohh:


----------



## sportysgirl

Kte said:


> I think she wants to be sat all the time now as well :dohh:

Poppy can sit on her own now too! As its her new trick she wants to do it all the time!


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden can sit but refuses to do so! She topples herself onto her belly within a few minutes and is off trying to crawl. She's really really close...she rocks back and forth on all fours and this morning started to lift up her one arm!!! Last week she was doing this cute scootch thing where she would move both her legs up at once...her arms are super strong. I'm getting on my husband's case about baby proofing...I think we'll be there in no time!


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c that's so exciting about Hayden gearing up to crawl :) Ruben is no where near yet, but he still hates tummy time so it's no wonder really! He just loves sitting up and bouncing in his jumperoo. I had his hv check today and he is now weighing in at 18lb10oz and in 69.5cm long! He's definitely a chunky monkey, that's for sure :haha: He is having his first childminder day tomorrow and will be the longest he's ever been away from me. I'm looking forward to some free time, but I'm really nervous too! I've used the same childminder for all the girls so I know her really well and know that Ruben will have a great time though :)


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been online much - Alfie is keeping me busy now he is more interested in things. I always read but don't have time to write!

Well, Alfie is almost 6 months - where has the time gone?! He is a happy, funny little guy. He loves moving around and playing with his toys. He can now sit well (although he still topples sometimes), and can also stand with support for his balance. He spends loads of time on his tum but hasn't learned to get up on all fours yet, although he does push himself up really high on his arms!

I am still breastfeeding and Alfie has now tried about 15 different fruits and veg. His favourite is mango. He has three meals a day - typically porridge and fruit for breakfast, a vegetable combination for lunch, and baby rice with milk and a mild fruit/veg for dinner (to avoid wind!). When he is 6 months I am going to start trying meats beans etc. I am also going to try him on a small amount of natural yoghurt to test for a reaction, after our cow and gate porridge issues. He is fine with plum organic porridge which doesn't contain milk.

Poor babe has a cold at the moment and is also cutting his 2 top teeth! Needless to say we have had some tantrums and sleepless nights. Alfie is still not great at night normally - still waking every 3 hours or so - but I am hoping that once he is on meats etc and is in his own room (will be making the change once he is better) he will sleep better.

Good luck for Roos first day at the child minder baby maybe! Mrs c that's soo cute, can't wait until Alfie starts making crawling movements!! Heaven, I would definitely go for the biggest house you can afford. I can't wait to get a house with more space for Alfie's toys etc - our little 2 bed just isn't big enough! Hopefully we will move either next year or the year after. Just need to save up some more to get a house in our favourite area :)

Seths mummy, I am glad you finally have a diagnosis but sorry that nobody has taken you seriously until now! Hope Seth gets the support he deserves now :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks rose, he had a great time :)

Alfie sounds like he's raring to go. Good luck with trying a few new things soon, hopefully he won't have a reaction the the yoghurt and the porridge was just just a one off thing that doesn't agree with him :)


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks girls! Here is a video of Hayden's progress - just click on the image below and it will take you to photobucket...I love watching her try to get somewhere... :haha::flower:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/th_IMG_0106_zps29d2ea28.jpg

I'm so glad to hear everyone is doing well! We're all busy now I guess...I miss being here and posting regularly but it's just too hard to fit everything in :wacko: I'm trying hard to keep my journal up to date and that is failing too :dohh:


----------



## baby_maybe

She'll be off in no time mrs c!


----------



## rose.

Ahh what a sweetie!! :)

We are moving Alfie to his own room tonight. He is asleep now, I am trying to encourage him to fall asleep alone but he doesn't like it one bit :( I am too soft to do CC so just tried to leave him for short periods this evening before finally cuddling him to sleep when he got too upset. I feel like the worst mum ever!


----------



## baby_maybe

Ah it's tough rose, but he will be able to self settle eventually. I think that doing the interval thing is a good compromise if you don't like cc or CIO. I don't like them either and with all the children I have had to do the interval thing at some point in time. :hugs:


----------



## MrsChezek

rose - Just focus on how important this is for alfie! This way he'll be able to sleep better on his own and put himself back to sleep if he wakes up. Self-soothing is as important as learning to eat. Or potty training...it's hard to watch them and to push them to learn but in the end it's what is best for their development. Big hugs!

She took two steps today!!! Well crawled two steps...she lifted her one hand and set it down and then the other hand and set it down and then fell over. Very exciting :happydance: AND both DH and I were there to see it...yay!


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls :) that makes me feel a bit better! I know how important it is... It's just horrible seeing him so upset!

Wow mrs C that's amazing! You must be so proud


----------



## baby_maybe

I hate it when Ruben gets upset too rose so you're not alone.

Mrs c - that's so exciting, well done Hayden :) :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

OMGoodness!! I've got some catching up to do!! I will get on my computer tomorrow keep up to date

:flower: <3


----------



## sharnw

Ok I've read so far that our babies are starting to crawl! YAY :) :)
Kaylee was trying to crawl today too! But right now she's sliding backwards. Lays on her tummy and pushes her body backwards with the strength of her arms. Hmmm little sneaky girl keeps trying to go behind my lounge suite :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

Carson wants to crawl so bad but can't figure out how to get his body off the ground. He weighed in yesterday at 19.4 lbs! He's such a big boy! Right now he lays on his belly and kicks his legs and reaches with his arms but then starts to grunt and get very angry when the toy or us are right out of reach. He seems to do pretty good at lifting himself up and wiggling around when he is on us..I'm thinking its our slippery hardwood floors lol. Carson is also eating a lot, we are still doing 2 meals a day but he has eaten a lot of fruits and veggies and he's had, oatmeal, wheat and rice cereal. So far he likes veggies over fruit. I'm currently having a difficult time with socks for my little guy.. His feet are so big!! I bought a bunch of 6-12 month socks and none of the, fit!!! Looks like I have to move to 12+ for socks!


----------



## sethsmummy

woooo for all these babies trying to crawl! Ethan is nowhere near crawling... and i actually think he is going to skip crawling. He lays on his tummy and has figured out he can get somewhere rolling and wiggling but cant figure out how to crawl lol.. he kinda lifts his leg and pushes it forward but doesnt realise he needs to move his arms at the same time. we just end up with a screaming annoyed baby once he gets too frustrated. 

he is sitting up by himself now and was playing with a ball yesterday pushing it back and forth with his dad. so cute <3 He can stand up by himself if he is holding onto something .. the max atm is around 15 minutes. He has also taken his first steps with a push along baby walker! my neices and nephews broke it when they came to visit though so i need to buy a new one for him :( But i deff think were going to walk before we can crawl lol. 

He will not eat puree :dohh: he has porridge/rusk and fruit for breakfast, and then the next 2 meals have to be an adult meal just chopped up. if i try give him a purree or meal which is blended even with lumps in he wont eat it lol. pasta/potatoes/veg etc all has to be whole. I think i have a fussy one lol 
he has thrush just now poor boy just got meds for it yesterday so hopefully that will clear up soon. Im hoping its the reason he keeps waking crying through the night and itll stop once it clears. 

IV not had him weighed in a while but might stick him on my scales with me to get a rough guide.. i dont think hes put on a heck of a lot though as hes still in 0-3 clothes and 3-6 sleepsuits. 3-6month clothes are a little big for him still. 

does anyone else get the mammmaaammmaaammm yet? lol i get told off regularly by ethan now... like during tummy time if he gets annoyed i get mamaammmmmm hehe :haha:

Glad everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## sharnw

Skeet hope you find the right socks to fit Carson and wow such a big boy for weighing 19.4lbs!! :) 

Sethsmummy, ohh poor bubba, hope the thrush goes away soon. Wow How many Teeth does Ethan have now? Yes Kaylee says mummaammaa. Especially when she wants me to take her off her dad lol. 

Kaylee likes to pick at her diaper and scratch at it :haha: and thinks its alright to take her socks off by herself hmmm haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh dear lol this is where you start loosing socks lol argh id hate if ethan picked at his nappy incase there was anything in it. Nightmare!

ethan has no teeth yet, lots of white marks where his teeth are but none through yet. I cant wait dor him to get his first tooth!

Xx


----------



## heaveneats

Emma hates being on her belly she also wants to crawl but then she gets frustrated Poor babby


----------



## anna1986

Hi all
been ages since I posted but have been reading (its been a little quiet! these little ones take up a lot of time now don't they?!?!)
So William is over 7 months old now!! OMG where has that time gone? Weaning was going so well until a week ago when he has decided that hes an independent lil boy and wants to feed himself. as soon as I put the sppon near his mouth he clamps it shut! looks like we r now off on the BLW approach.
Williams still not sitting properly he can sit but slowly ends up folded in half. he is on the move though not crawling but he rolls all over the place you put him in one room go to the kitchen n when u come back hes in a different room!
Hes getting so big when I had him weighed a month ago he was 20lb8 so I reckon at least 22lbs now. 
I feel so lucky with William he sleeps 6pm til normally 6-7am with a quick feed at 4ish hes such a happy smily giggly baby.
Heres a few recent pics


----------



## rose.

Awwww William is super cute!!


----------



## Kte

*Sharn*: Chloe used to take her socks off - well she still does, and shoes. It's when she is tired. I used to just stick her in tights he he! 

*Sethsmummy*: Hope his thrush has cleared up now :flower:

*MrcC*: Well done Hayden! 

*Anna*: Cute pictures of William :flower: 

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope you are all well still :flower:

Sophie is doing great, although she has just got over a cold, so she was extra snotty as she is teething. No teeth though, they are taking their sweet time, just making her a chewing drooling mess bless her. She isn't weaning yet but will be soon, I'm just getting things ready to make her some pures now. She isn't crawling either but we just sold the car so if the person actually comes and pays us I can hopefully get a carpet cleaner! She does really well on her tummy and looks like she is swimming sometimes with her arms and legs all over, once she bears weight on all of them she will be off! Zoooom!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry I've not posted for a while ladies. Kids are keeping me super busy, although i have managed to read your posts!

Ruben is doing good, he has an awful cough at the moment and the last week or so have been a proper snotty mess too, the snot is down to teething and we finally have the start of a tooth appearing :happydance: No closer to crawling yet, but I'm sure he'll get there!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## heaveneats

Wow Anna you've got a brilliant sleeper! I wish Emma would do that! 

Well ladies I caved... OH and I are going to start trying for #2 in December! He's been slowly asking for another and I've slowly been getting used to it. If I get pregnant right away then Emma and her sibling will be 18 months apart


----------



## baby_maybe

That's so exciting heaven :)

Talking about ttc again (and believe me I know how mad this sounds already having 4 kids!), buuuuuuuutt I have to say I'm tempted! I'd forgotten how wonderful having a little person about is. I honestly thought talking to DH about it would result in an immediate no, but he wasn't anywhere near as opposed to it as I thought he would be. Now nothing is set in stone, but it is possible that we will be ttc again around Rubens 1st birthday :)


----------



## MrsChezek

*heaven* - exciting! I'm totally not ready yet but it's starting to seem more appealing :thumbup:

*anna* - william is so big now! very cute

*baby_maybe* - 5 kids! that would be sooooo cool! we wanted 4 but got cold feet after the first few months of number one :wacko: Plus I'm 35 so I'm not sure we'll get too many in&#8230;but time will tell!

We're doing well&#8230;*still* no teeth! Still drooling TONS&#8230;we've made some progress in crawling but not too much. She gets places but not in any kind of smooth motion. :haha: I think it's super cute&#8230;here is another short video from this past weekend :flower:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/th_8FBC838A-5A50-47CA-B84F-015C7A7672EB-391-0000006161CEB741_zps3c334795.jpg

Can't believe Hayden is 7 months already! Time is really flying by. She's definitely in a clingy phase. Apparently around this time they realize that we leave them when we walk away and she's been very unhappy about that. Hopefully it will pass soon as I feel terrible for the nanny who gets a screaming kiddo every time she seems me (which is often since I don't really leave the house but use the time to get things done here!!!). We're still working our way through various veg and fruit purees. So far, carrots and butternut squash are her favorites! She didn't like peaches or apple which I thought she'd love...but she's eating all her veggies so I'm happy :happydance:

Here's another recent shot on the swings...she LOVES swinging!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/null_zpsc0969795.jpg


----------



## rose.

Wow thinking of TTC already!! I must admit I am quite broody. It will be another few years for us though :(

Mrs c have you tried mixing pear with the apple? Alfie used to dislike them seperately but he likes them together as the purée is a bit smoother. I also steam them for 10 mins so they are super soft before I blend them to avoid bits. Mango is a massive favourite of Alfie's he would happily eat it all day!

We have started meats... Alfie has had pork and potato and spaghetti bolognese. He wasn't too struck on the pork but did seem to enjoy the spag Bol - he did gag a bit though as there were a few lumps. Was a bit scary but I guess he has to get used to them. He has also tried natural yoghurt now and didn't react which is a relief :) now the real test will be real milk... I might make a cauliflower cheese or something in the next few weeks and see how it goes.

Alfie's top two teeth are really bothering him. I hope they finish coming through soon, it's taking so much longer than the bottom ones! He isn't crawling yet but has started to bring his knees up a bit when on his front and does what I call 'the worm!' He has also started rolling from front to back a bit more now that he brings his knees right up.

Since we did the sleep training Alfie is doing so much better at night. He has been waking increasingly early but is only really waking once or twice between 10 and 6. Our version was a modified version - I would rock him until very sleepy then put him down in the cot. He would cry and I would leave him until he sounded very upset and then go back,
Rock him again and repeat until he was asleep. It took about 2 nights of bad crying and then after that it has been more whinging and the last few nights (except last night) he has just whinged for 30 secs then gone to sleep! So much better than before :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Mrs c - Hayden is so gorgeous and clever her with the crawling, she's so close! Ruben is no where near, but I don't think I'm ready to be casing him around just yet :haha: he's also being clingy and crying every singe time I disappear out of sight, it's challenging but hopefully won't last too long! 
I know it's mad wanting another, I never thought I would especially since being pregnant with Roo was stressful at times. I think the reason I'm more open to it than I ever was before is because we know there's a chance for either a boy or a girl now, whereas before Roo we thought we were destined to have all girls!

Rose - it think its Roo's teeth which have sent him a bit off lately. He's not eating as much as he was and keeps feeling at the tooth with his tongue while I'm feeding him. Maybe it feels strange to him when he's got food in his mouth? No sign of any others yet but I'm sure it won't be long. Glad he didn't react to the yoghurt, that's a good start and it might have just been a particular ingredient in the porridge which didn't agree with him rather than the milk :)


----------



## sharnw

Love the picture ladies! Growing too fast :cloud9:

Kaylee's first bottom tooth is out :yipee: 
Her gum is swallen and the top of her tooth has broke through. She's doing very well, I wouldn't have even known she was teething if I didn't check her gums lol


----------



## Kte

Good luck *Hevan* and *BabyMaybe* when you come to TTC again :flower:

*MrsC*: Lovely pics and vid! :) I can't wait for Sophie to swing but they changed the baby swings by us and they aren't as safe for younger babies :( Hope the separation anxiety stage passes soon, Sophie is like that but only for her Dad or Granddad, its a man thing it seems for her at the moment :wacko: I think it's just the start! I went for a evening at a friends house and she had to come along because of it, cheeky madam, but she was as good as gold thankfully. Sophie is also a fountain of drool with no teeth to show for it! 

*Rose*: Glad the sleep training is going well :thumbup:

*babymaybe*: Glad it doesn't seem to be the milk that set him off :thumbup:

*Sharn*: Hurray for the tooth! :flower:

There most certainly is no TTC anymore here, I'm not really broody which is a good thing as OH had the snip so it's never going to happen! That's okay though, I happy with two. My friend has 5 with another on the way! I think if you want lots of kids, go for it, my Dad was one of 5, I guess with anything you just adapt :) 

Sophie has begun weaning now, she has only had a little bit of apple puree I made her, so it's the very start but she seems to enjoy joining in now more than anything at food time, rather than the food. :haha:

Right, best be off, I'm supposed to be getting organised and prepared for a job interview! Excited, nervous, scared, hopeful!


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the interview kte :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck with your interview Kte!

Has anyone got experience with childminders? We are looking around for one and its so hard to choose!


----------



## sethsmummy

Just wanted to share some pics with you ladies. This is some of ethans 6 month photo shoot i did today. His clothes are all too big lol theyr 6-9 months but I couldn't resist.

Glas everyone ia doing well...lost of drooling babies lol. Wee still no teeth but the thrush is finally clearing...were on our 2nd round of treatment! 


https://i39.tinypic.com/2n7l2jd.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/2s5z6zm.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/x35mrt.jpg

https://i39.tinypic.com/55061d.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/2nbt85s.jpg

https://i44.tinypic.com/t7n960.jpg

https://i42.tinypic.com/2jb3ygg.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte I hope your interview went well! Xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww he's so cute sethsmummy! 

We've got one tooth so far and in the last week Ruben has started saying mama and dada. He's also much better at sitting independently for longer periods of time now. Still no closer to crawling though, I'm sure he'll end up a bum shuffler and go straight to walking instead!


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun!

weve still no teeth...weve a sharp bit on his gum but nothing visible! Ethans the same with crawling...he tries bt just pushes himself backwards lol he sat by himself for the 30 mins photo shoot today! I wonder if hell bum shuffle....if I hold under his arms he walks...although he wont do it just holding his walker lol I still have to hold under his arms or he just stops lol.

weve got mama too but no dada yet haha oh is not impressed.


----------



## baby_maybe

:haha: My DH was so not impressed that his only boy said mama first either!

Yeah the sitting thing just seems to have happened overnight. One day he was still needing support at the sides and now all of a sudden he'll sit independently for at least 30 minutes or more!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hahaha for some reason most think they are guaruntees to say dada first lol both my boys have said dada first.

ethan was the same hun, one day hes still face planting the floor after 2 minutes and the next hes sat quite happy. Hes now startes sitting up in hia bouncy chair too lol 

I managed to get him on hands and knees yesterday for a minute he rocked then went splat on his face lol


----------



## JLilli

My daughter is 7months old and I just got my cycle back, today is CD 4 & I normally only have 4-5 day cycles. My hubby and I are so excited to start trying for baby #2! Anyone else ready to try again? I'm planning to test around Halloween? (Probably a couple days earlier, let's be honest I probably won't be able to wait until the 29th when AF will be due back)


----------



## Kte

*Sethsmummy*: Lovely pictures, the braces and flat cap - soooooooooooo cute! :flower:

*Sportysgirl*: Best thing to do it go and visit a few and see how they are, what the houses are like and what the other kids are like with them, the kids are most important to me as very littlies can't lie and you get a good sense of how they are. We had a child minder with Chloe and essentially her set up was the same as the nursery we moved her to . . because this particular child minder tried to convince me to wean Chloe at 4 months of age, she was trying to say Chloe acted a certain way but Chloe was completely different at home so I was having none of it. That said, they aren't all bad so I'm not trying to put you off, just ask as many questions as possible and don't let them tell you how to do things, they should support you and your decisions. Good luck :flower:

Sophie can sit for great lengths now too. She has her arms and legs all over when she is on her tummy, if she just used them to push! She scoots around on her back a bit and she wants to stand lots now, seriously wanting to walk before she can crawl. If only she would give it a go . . then I will be eating my words - she is into everything even without moving! :haha:

The inverview went well thanks :flower: I got the job, just waiting to sign the paper work, so excited, it means I can work as well as look after Sophie and Chloe. Money is a bit hit but I would of had to leave where I worked anyway so it's actually a plus. Soooo excited, its at the Junior school that is less than a minute away from where I live. Feeling so lucky!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations on the job kte :)

I can't believe a childminder tried to convince you to wean early, it crazy that she would be that pushy. My childminder would never dream of trying to push parents to making decisions before they're ready.


----------



## rose.

Well done Kte that's excellent news :D must be such a relief knowing it's all sorted!

Alfie swam up to the surface today at swimming for the first time :) so proud of him! He didn't even cry


----------



## Kte

Yeah, it was more for her than for Chloe, she was very pushy! I think she forgot how time consuming a baby could be, she just wanted her settled all the time, I don't know what she did with Chloe as she was the most contented happy baby at home and with grandparents but she always said she cried and wouldn't settle. She thought food would keep her quiet! We can laugh now at least, I do think she was more of an exception though, thankfully most are more professional than that. Thank goodness we knew better and stood up to her!

Rose: Well done Alfie :flower:


----------



## baby_maybe

I've come across childminders that I think would have been like that whilst looking for mine. Luckily I never got to find out as I found the most amazing one and I have used her ever since. Some people just want to do it so they can stay at home rather than go out to work, which imo (and I'm sure many others) is the wrong reason to want to be a childminder!


----------



## Kte

Yes! There is so much you have to do, you might be at home but it must be manic, you really have to be in it if it's something you love. I think this woman was better off with older kids, she could feed them, get them to do their homework and then let them entertain themselves. I'm glad you found someone nice though :thumbup: We took Chloe to a nursery closer to my work and it was just perfect for her, funny how we did a U turn but it all worked out well in the end. 


Today I feel like a cushion! If it's not Chloe or Sophie sat on me, it's the cats - or everyone all together!!!!! Sophie's separation anxiety has suddenly exploded :dohh: She just wants to sit on me all the time if I am in the room with her. I know it's a phase but it has been hard work today. She is on and off whinging now and all I want is to go to sleep :sleep: I think her teeth (or lack of) are giving her some problems making her extra fussy and clingy.


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations kte!! I hope sophies seperation anxiety passes soon hun it must be hard trying to get anything done. Either that or I hope teeth come soon! Ethan has 1 coming through at the side

jlili gz on starting to try again hun! I wish you so much luck! No more for me lol 2 is more than enough.

iv never really searched for a child minder, seth was put in a nursery for free sessions when he was little due to his lack of speach and we just continued to use it. 

Well I think both my boys are trying to give my a heart attack. I had to call yet ANOTHER ambulance at the weekend! Ethan woke on saturday with a barking cough, by 3pm he was wheezing and choking on every bottle. Managed to settle him to sleep at 8.30 and he seemed ok. He woke at 10.20pm and he couldnt breathe for coughing...then when we got him breathing again hed stop. This went on for good 10 minute periods so we had to call an ambulance out. Turns out he has croup, so we were whisked off to the hospital and he was given steroids, his heart rate was sat at 195 and his oxygen fluctuated between 75 and 80%. At one point in the ambulance his heart rate droped to 45 for a few seconds and the paramedic had to prod him to wake him a little and bring it back up. Defenitely up there as one of the scariest moments of my life. 
We stayed overnght and were released at 1pm sunday. He still has a really sore throat, cough and runny nose but is much better than he was. 

He has figured out hoa to get onto his hands and knees and rock himself but still no crawlig yet and he is now 16lb xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Blindly sethsmummy that sounds scary, glad he is ok and back at home now though :)


----------



## Kte

Gosh! Glad he is getting better now, that must have been terrifying :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy :hugs: that would be scary! SO SO SO glad he is ok now :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Kaylee has 2 bottom teeth now and when she bites on my nipple now.... OUCH. 
I'm trying to wean her on to the bottle or sipper cup now and it's not going to good. She kicks, screams, pushes the bottle or cup away. Omg I hope she comes around soon lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks ladies, it was terrifying. just made worse by the ambulance taking 20-30 minutes! Hes on the mend now thankfully! still has a sore throat, cough and a runny nose but hes much much better... im not having to fight to keep his temperature down now which is fab! 

wow sharn... teeth! i want teeth lol Must be so painful when they bite though! What kind of bottles have you tried hun?

I managed to get ethan walking with his push along walker by himself yesterday woot. hes still struggling with crawling though lol ends up going backwards. 

how much does everyone little one weight? Ethans 16lb xx


----------



## baby_maybe

Last weigh in on 11th sept, Ruben was 18lb10oz :)


----------



## Kte

Not sure, I was just saying today I need to go get Sophie weighed properly, so that's next Wednesdays job :)


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy, I've tried avent, nuk, mam, nub, tommee tippee, cheap $3 bottles, sipper cups, straw dinky cups, nothing works :( 

Yay go Ethan for walking with his walker :)

Kaylee is 16Lbs as well xx


----------



## rose.

Omg Seths mummy how terrifying so glad he is ok!! 

Sharn I am also suffering now Alfie's top teeth have grown. Every time I feed him they press in to my nipple leaving little indents and he's not even biting, they are just pressing down on me. I don't know what to do to remedy it as he's been fine up until now and seems oblivious. I have had some success with hipp organic - the last few days I have given it to him in his cereal and haven't noticed a reaction :D so fingers crossed we've found a formula which suits him! I am going to start slowly weaning him on to it - unfortunately he is also a bottle refuser so it's a bit difficult. He will drink from a plastic tommee tippee cup with a free flowing spout (trainer cup... Can't explain it very well) but it's messy so I've only used water in it so far. He is getting better drinking water from it so I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and give a milk feed a go. Using formula is going to be a minefield as up until now we've only done breastfeeding!


----------



## anna1986

My lil guy weighs 21lb13! Hes such a chunk!!


----------



## Kte

Good luck with the switch Rose :flower:


----------



## rose.

Wow Anna! I am getting Alfie weighed today but I doubt he weighs much more than last time, he seems to gain very little these days now he is on the move!

Over the weekend he has started to rock on his hands and knees :) he also does a little froggy hop forwards! Hopefully he will be crawling soon.

I went to a baby show on Saturday and they had a bottle called at 'haberman suckle feeder'. It is designed to work just like a breast. I tried to get one in boots but they sold out! So I am going to try and hunt one down from another boots this week - it may solve our problems with the bedtime/night feeds if we can get one and Alfie likes it. They are £7 per bottle so quite expensive but if it works it's worth it


----------



## sethsmummy

anna1986 said:


> My lil guy weighs 21lb13! Hes such a chunk!!

Wow lol this really puts into perapective how small seth is for me... he was weighed yesterday and is 26lb 4oz. 

Woot rose.... alfie and ethan seem to be at the same stage with crawling. Ethan still can only go backwards sliding along the floor, and only manages one bunny hop before hes fkat on his face. 
Good luck finding those bottles hun! £7 is pretty expensive but deff worth it if it works! Xxx


----------



## anna1986

sethsmummy - I had my daughter weighed the other day n shes only 26.6! I guess I just have a chunky boy :)


----------



## baby_maybe

My 6 year old is only 35lb, so Ruben is quickly catching her up at the moment!

Poor Ruben has bronchiolitis and has been given an inhaler by the doctor to use for the next 2-3 months or until his wheezing clears up. I'm annoyed as I took him to the doctors 2 weeks ago (not my usual one) and she said his chest was clear! My doctor was horrified when I saw him on tuesday and prescribed the inhaler straight away. Luckily Ruben seems to be his normal smiley self, so its not bothering him too much.


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my gosh baby maybe! Thats awfull! How on earth could they miss it! Thank goodness for your regular doctor. I hope it helps and clears quickly hun. Big hugs.

anna... hehe id love a chunky baby.... thought ethan was going to be but hes only just below the 25th centile. Allthough I suppose compared to seths 2nd centile that is chunky! 

Is everyone ready for this harsh winter that were meant to be getting? 

Oh and ot but does any1 else get phantom movements? I thought omg what if im pregnant but did a test and it was negative. Gas bubbles or my head playing mindgames lol xx


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not sure how she missed it to be honest, I told her he'd been making a whistling sound as well!

Phantom movements - I've always had these ever since the first time I was pg, I mostly don't notice them now, but sometimes I get a big one and in the back of my mind I think I ought to test and then I forget about it and af shows up!


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone!

Alfie is getting really close to crawling now - he gets up on all fours and rocks and pulls himself along. He is getting quite quick! He can also turn very quickly so finds things super speedily!

Phantom movements - yes I get them sometimes. I haven't had AF yet so sometimes I think oh god what if I'm pregnant!! But I felt so ill last time that I'm sure I would know if I was. We don't do it that often anyway...

Well, I've managed to get Alfie to take about an ounce of formula from his tommee tippe bottle and also his tommee tippee cup. Not a huge achievement but a step in the right direction. I am picking up my haberman bottles tomorrow so hopefully they will work. I feel like we are ready to start weaning on to formula now.

Alfie is doing well with stage 2 foods now - he is still not great with finger food as he often gags and is sick, but we are using a stage 2 porridge for breakfast and some Ella's kitchen stage 2 purees. I am also trying to make my own purees a bit thicker/slightly lumpy.


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies! I have not been on in forever! My little chunkier Carson weighs in at 20lbs! He got both of his bottom teeth at once and is having no success with crawling .. My dr said larger babies tend to do it slower because they have more weight to move.. He's perfectly content sitting up and playing with toys.. He does push himself backwards when he tries to go forwards and just gets really angry lol. He is also starting to get separation anxiety but he's good in the fact that if I leave as long as someone is there ( doesn't matter who) he's happy. He has a huge soft spot for his dad and just lights up whenever he sees him.. I think he'd rather spend most time with him then me.. But that's probably because he usually is with me since oh works a lot. Carson is also just getting over his first cold. I also found out through this cold that he has a blocked tear duct.. A dr mentioned it when he was born but there had been no symptoms of it until he got his cold. Now it just drips all the time. My dr showed me how to massage it and said it should clear up on its own but she will keep an eye on it. 

To those ladies that are still breast feeding their lo with teeth .. Way to go!!!!! I'm so proud of you! I was thinking the other day when he chomped on my finger that I was happy I was no longer breast feeding lol. 

Hopefully I'll start popping on more and chatting with you ladies! I miss you all! I've been on a Facebook group lately but there are so many rude unsupportive people there that it makes me angry! I love the support form all the ladies on here!


----------



## sportysgirl

Poppy is desperate to crawl but not quite got it yet! 

She is loving her food and eats three meals a day with us. She loves having finger food mango is her favourite! I also do purees and use Ella's kitchen pouches. 

She loves standing and has started pulling her self up on furniture! 

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## rose.

Sportysgirl and skeet glad poppy and Carson are getting on well :D skeet, it is not so much about bf Alfie as a choice as much as a necessity - he will not take a bottle!! I have been trying to switch to formula for a week or two now. Have decided on the softly softly approach - offering formula in different cups, bottles, etc and then still bf on demand. He is not going for it so far. The most success I have had is an ounce from a bottle and a tommee tippee cup! Oh well. There's no rush to give up but I would like my BBs back soon :haha: also I wonder whether Alfie might eat more solids if he has set bottles instead of just snacking on my boobs!! He is still not a big eater - he has 3 meals aday but doesn't eat much at all and hardly opens his mouth, he's so distracted!!

Sportysgirl I love Ella's pouches. They really are as good as home made :) I think Alfie actually prefers them to my food!


----------



## rose.

Oh - he's not a fan of the haberman bottles either!!


----------



## sharnw

Hi :hi:

Wow my BnB lay out has changed! So weird lol.

OMG, phantom movements?!!!! I keep getting them and I smile, I too have not got af ye since afterbirth and sometimes I wonder if im pregnant haha

Skeet, which fb site is that?

Glad everyone and all your babies are well <3

Kaylee's top teeth are coming through now. So glad shes had a couple weeks break from her bottom teeth making their appearance! The teeth grow so fast. They are nearly full length!

Have any of you mummas put the amber necklaces on your bubbas?


----------



## Kte

Ooo errr I don't like this new look forum. Guess I'm a real stick in the mud since it has been how it has since 2009 for me.


----------



## Kte

Oh don't say we are having a harsh winter! We can't afford the gas so no central heating. I'm cold already, don't really want my girlies to go through that but what can we do. I put a heater in the room to warm it up before bed but take it out once she is in the room as I don't feels it's safe enough.

Hope Ruben is okay now :flower:

No phantom feelings here thank goodness!

Sophie has started to eat now, she only takes tiny amounts. She has had home made green bean pure, apple pure, a mashed banana, some weetabix, some swede and carrotte pure and I have some broccoli and leek she will prob have tomorrow. She usually gumms on toast as well. Her weight went down though so I have to take her back next week.

She isn't crawling yet but is super active and loves to try and stand. She just loves copying her big sister! It's so sweet watching them sit next to each other and play together nicely.

Still no teeth here, I have given her some medicine tonight though as she has had a rough few nights sleeping, on and off until 2am and tonight she had a red cheek, so think it maybe teeth. I haven't used an amber necklace but I have known people who have and they swore by them.


----------



## baby_maybe

I took him to the doctor again today and he said he is 90% better than last week, so at least the inhaler is doing its job :)


----------



## rose.

Excellent baby maybe :)

Kte, hope Sophie's weight has gone up again next week. I find that Alfie hardly gains now. One time a month or two ago he had only gained 2oz in 2 weeks! I was worried but the next time he made it back up to where he should be on the chart so they sort themselves out in the end. It is worrying though when it happens! Glad she is doing well with her food :)


----------



## anna1986

hi all
sorry haven't updated in a while
poor Williams having a rough time trying to fight off a chest infection hes had it for 3 weeks now hes had 2 courses of antibiotics and is now on steroids fingers crossed they work
last time I took him to be weighed he had lost so am hoping next time he gets weighed he would have put on.
we now have 2 bottom teeth n think the top ones are on their way!


----------



## skeet9924

Rose- try doing the breast milk from the bottle .. My lo like the advent bottles .. If you can get him to take that .. Then slowly mix the formula with the bm. Do for examp 3oz bm 1 oz of formula.. 

Baby- happy to hear your lo is doing better!

Sportsy- just found out my lo can not take any chunks of anything yet! Last night we ate at a friends house who has a lo about a month older then Carson she provided dinner for Carson .. He was having a mango purée that had the odd chunk in it.. He actually gagged on it to the point of puking!! I had to fish the piece out of his mouth. It was pretty scary!! I was ready to pull him out and start hitting his back!!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I didn't mention the Facebook site.. It's called pink and blue.. A bunch if the girls from it even made another group think its yellow and brown or something like that, and that groups makes fun of the posts and questioned asked in pink and blue.. I think it's disgusting.. Moms are supposed to support other moms not make fun of them .. No matter the question or difference in opinion on how each raises their child


----------



## rose.

thanks skeet. He doesn't mind the formula itself I think it's the bottles/cups he doesn't like! He doesn't drink much ebm either. I have pretty much given up now and have resigned myself to the fact that I will be bf for a bit longer! It's not a bad thing... It's convenient at least. Just hve to wait a bit longer to get a few nice bras and wear High necklines again... ;)

Oh - Alfie is the same with lumps. He is starting to get better with stage 2 purees but finger foods are a nightmare - 9 out of 10 times he will get a bit on his tongue and gag until he is sick! I can't give him finger foods when we are out as I know he will make a mess. I am using Ella's kitchen stage 2 pouches as they are a nice consistency - they have texture instead of lumps so Alfie copes better than he does with my lumpy food! I am also trying to get him in to melt in the mouth type finger foods eg maize puffs (low sugar salt etc of course!!) as these are the only things he seems to manage without being sick. Also he has porridge for breakfast- I am mixing 1 spoon smooth porridge with 2 spoons stage 2 lumpy porridge to break him in gently!! Some babies just seem to struggle more with lumps than others... It seems like Alfie is the only one out of his friends who can't manage finger foods :(

Anna poor William, hope he is ok soon! Sure he will bounce back shortly. :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

anna i hope poor william is feeling better soon hun!

sorry my replies are so sparodic ladies!

sorry to hear some of you are having trouble with lumps.. ethan... eats like a darn horse! doesnt matter what it is it just gets rammed in his mouth (as long as its not purree... he doesnt do puree :S ) toast and pasta are his favourites.. oh and colliflour cheese.

weve still no teeth.. and still no crawling. hes starting getting onto his tip toes instead of his knees now so lord knows what hes doing lol. he has started spinning his hands if he wants to sing the rhyme wind your bobbin up <3 super cute

Ethan actually eats more than Seth does! weve another hospital appointment for seth soon with his specialist to see what she thinks of his immune system. he has said his first 2 unprompted sentences this week! Wash my hands and get me hot chocolate! this is the first time ever he has put the words together in context all by himself without being prompted! im so excited! <3 <3


----------



## sethsmummy

oh oh and uk ladies.. clubcard boost is live today :D I just got all this 

1 x Carousel Plastic Playfood £7.50
Fisher-Price Rhyme & Move Stand Up Ballcano £20.00
Keter Holiday Playhouse, Yellow £50.00
My First Kitchen with Zanussi Toy Kettle & Toaster £20.00
Spears Fishing Game	£6.00
Tesco Shopping Basket £1.95
Tomy Pop Up Pirate	£10.00
VTech 123303 Move 'n' Groove Music Station £15.00

All for £3.49! woop woop xmas is officially finished for the boys now :D


----------



## Kte

Wow some fab buys! 

We have just had Chloe's birthday so now to start with Christmas! 

Hope all the poorly babies are feeling better x

Sophie stilli snow crawling but. Now has two bottom teeth, came through on the 1st! I didn't manage to get her weighed so we are going this week now. I'm pretty sure she will be fine. Her eating is going well, she likes different things but not a large quantity, she is still taking at least 4 bottles still though.


----------



## MrsChezek

I&#8217;ve started to read and post here about a million times in the last few months. Hayden is SO active and I get very little time off. I used to read while nursing, then during naps but now I&#8217;m always trying to get a million things done while she naps as I cannot do ANYTHING while she&#8217;s awake. She is crawling fast now and pulling up to stand so I cannot take my eyes off of her or she&#8217;s quickly getting herself into trouble. STILL no teeth anywhere to be seen although she&#8217;s been drooling like a rabid squirrel for months. Not sure what&#8217;s happening but definitely no teeth&#8230;she came down with a cold last weekend and when we went to the doctor, the poor thing had a DOUBLE ear infection :cry: It was terrible! She&#8217;s just finally on the mend and it&#8217;s been 8 days of hell.

I&#8217;m so glad everyone is doing well! We&#8217;re still on purees as that&#8217;s what she loves and I enjoy making her soups, etc. Since she has no teeth, we&#8217;re in no rush to introduce finger foods just yet. She started clapping about 2 weeks ago which is really cute. She&#8217;ll mimic you if you clap if she&#8217;s in the mood - very entertaining!

*bay_maybe* - I&#8217;m jealous of Ruben talking! Hayden babbles a lot but nothing coherent. Sorry to hear about the bronchiolitis. Hayden has a cough still from her cold and it&#8217;s awful to hear them cough. I hate it. But I&#8217;m glad to hear Ruben is doing better.

*phantom movements* - is that what that is??? It freaks me out too! What&#8217;s it from? Is it a phase?

*Kte* - we&#8217;ve been waiting on a tooth forever now too! She got the pink cheeks last Sunday and turns out it was the beginnings of a cold :nope: But congrats on Sophie&#8217;s teeth! :happydance:

*rose* - Hayden hasn&#8217;t been gaining much weight in the last 2 months either! I think it&#8217;s all the moving they are busy doing&#8230;she was 17.5lbs at her 6 month check up and just weighed in under 19lbs at the doctors a week ago at 8.5 months!

*anna* - well wishes to William!

*skeet* - I just started lumpy foods with Hayden and she gagged the first few times but is now a total champ at eating bits of stuff. But only when it&#8217;s in a soup. She still struggles with finger foods!


----------



## rose.

Mrs c, Alfie used to really struggle with finger foods to the point were a cucumber pip on his tongue would make him throw up!! However I gave him some cereal melt in the mouth snacks designed for babies (Ella's kitchen - only made from organic cereals and dried raspberry) and some maize and carrot powder sticks and he quickly got used to them and can now manage toast, bits of fruit etc without being sick! I am so relieved I was starting to get worried that he would always be on purée :haha: he also likes rich tea fingers although he only gets those as a very special treat!!


----------



## rose.

Oh and kte Alfie is the same - little amounts and variety with him too!! He still loves his milk too and feeds about 6 times a day and during the night although I have noticed he is starting to feed less often now


----------



## JenJen80

Hi ladies wow it's been a while.

Martha is doing really well she went from sleeping through to waking up 2 or 3 times in the night and still is now. She is still bf as complete refusal to take a bottle, loves her food and has a mixture of puree and finger food.
Last week her tooth arrived quickly followed by a second one, she isn't crawling but knows how to get around the room by rolling.

I can't believe how quick it's gone and that mat pay is nearly ended.
Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## rose.

Hi Jen I am still bf too, I have given up on switching to formula as it seems more hassle than it is worth right now! Alfie still wakes 2-3 times too zzzz


----------



## baby_bray

Haven't been on here in *forever* it seems...but DH and I just found out a few days ago, #2 is on the way for us! We fell so madly in love after Abby was born, with her and even more madly in love with each other than ever before.

Even though I was (and am!) breastfeeding, AF returned at 4 months PP. DH and I were on the same page from the day Abby was born that we wanted another. We thought it'd be perfect once Abby hit 6 months, so we got pretty close! We were basically NTNP from the day Abby was born, so it was no surprise :) We are simply over-joyed! Still cautious, as it's still very early, but very optimistic!

Wondering if anyone else is either TTC or if any of you other March '13 mommies have caught that egg and are expecting another?


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations baby brady!! :happydance: so happy for you! deff no more babies in this household. People keep asking if im going to try again for a girl but i think its sods law id get another boy lol. 

Mrs C glad Haydens on the mend that must have been truly awfull poor bubbs!

kte i hope cloe had a fab birthday! We are just worrying about what to get Seth.. he turns 4 in a few weeks!

Ethan now has 4 words... mama... dada... num num.. and hiya. <3 so cute lol. He is now finally crawling! and he can cruise too although cant pull himself up onto the sofa yet... he can get to his knees at the toy box but not up onto his feet. hes desperate to walk too bless him. He is such a little character and pulls the funiest of faces at you lol xx


----------



## rose.

Aww congratulations baby bray how exciting :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Baby bray congratulations! This is very exciting news! 

We thought we were pregnant again in August (bit soon) had a positive test even though breastfeeding and on the mini pill. We went for a scan and there was nothing there so they think it was a chemical pregnancy. 
We really want another but are going to wait until the new year to start trying.

Hope you are doing well. xx


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Baby bray! Xo

I haven't had my period yet, so I don't think we'll be catching any eggs lol.
But definitely will be tryng for baby2 after Xmas :)


----------



## sharnw

I now have a crawler! Kaylee is getting into everything!! She started crawling last Wednesday eeek!


----------



## baby_bray

thank you ladies! We're still a tad nervous/cautious, but very excited all in all!

sharnw- Abby started crawling recently too! She is just getting faster and faster everyday! It's so cute!

sethsmummy- I can't believe Ethan says so many words! Abby just says dada, and not really directed at "dad" either....everytime I try to get her to say mama, she looks me dead in the eye and says "dada" clear as day. I swear she does it just to tease me!

sportysgirl- Very sorryto hear about a CP...:( I wish you the best of luck in 2014 though!


----------



## rose.

Go Abby and Kaylee!! Alfie is crawling too yay. He is also pulling up on everything so I have to be so careful not to leave him out of eyesight. Even if I go in to the kitchen he has to come!! He often let's go and falls and bumps his head. Hopefully he will get steadier quite quickly ;)


----------



## sharnw

Yay for carwlers! :happydance:


Omg Kaylee was happy and than BAM she started crying screaming and holding her breath after evey big cry. I was scared, it was a painful cry, I had to give her some pain relief, a cold damp face wash and take her for a drive in the car :-/
Shes deeply sleeping now. Im not sure what happened...


----------



## rose.

Oh Sharn that must have been scary!! Maybe tummy ache if it was a sudden screeching cry - Alfie does it occasionally and is inconsolable for no apparent reason :( it's scary!!


----------



## skeet9924

congrats bray!

We aren't going be trying for awhile still..maybe next christmas.. we are hoping hubby gets his raise soon and then we will try after that. Its been pretty tough on our income now with me not working, but if he gets the raise he is supposed to in the next year then it will be no problem to go on mat leave again.

I still don't have a crawler and he's really showing no interest in it ..I dont mind though because my poor dogs will be terrorized once hes on the move lol.

Carson has also started waking 1-2 times a night again.. I think they are learning also sorts of new skills at this stage.


----------



## sharnw

Skeet- Kaylee wakes up 2-3 times in the night. It's as if she wakes up more than when she was a newborn lol. 
She sleeps with me, so she just helps herself to the boob, I just fall back to sleep haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww sharn.. theres nothing worse than that! Ethan did it... then 5 minutes later let out an almighty fart lol.

Ok guys I need advice. Is any1 else trying to walk? Ethan is now walking with his push along walker but both his feet point out... his right foot more so.. its at a 90 degree angle when hes walking and he seems to drag it and sometimes struggle to get it to do what he needs and we have to sometimes physically help move it as he cries like hes in pain. I dont remember seth doing this at all. Xx


----------



## rose.

Sharn Alfie still wakes 2 or 3 times too! He isn't in with me so getting up and traipsing to his room is a struggle!! I try to get him up for a feed when I go to bed so he only wakes me once or twice (in theory). This latest tooth is causing us major issues at night though so he's having to have calpol otherwise he keeps waking every few minutes just as I am getting comfy back in my bed!! 

Seths mummy Alfie isnt walking using a walker yet but his feet do point in all sorts of weird directions if he stands up holding on to things or if he walks holding on to my hands. He doesn't drag the foot though or seem in pain... I would see your GP just to put your mind at rest :)


----------



## sharnw

Rose- hope the next tooth comes through soon so Alfie can get some good sleep x

Seths- Kaylee only walks in the sitting walker. How ever, I do hold her arms up and walk her by holding both her hands and haven't noticed her feet like you describe. 
Hope Ethan is just ready to go on his own soon x


----------



## skeet9924

Well Carson is no where near walking.. Lol doesn't even crawl.. So I have no advice.. Sorry :(

I've decided in 2 weeks I'm going to start getting tough with Carson..he is waking just to eat at night and now I'm thinking it's turning into just a bad habit.. There is no reason he should go from 13 hrs straight to needing to eat every 3 at night.. He doesn't even eat that much during the day! I've set the 2 weeks for a couple reasons.. 1 is for me ton work up to it and 2 we have nothing planned that weekend and oh will be home so if I end up awake all night he can allow me to catch a nap :). I've decided that on that weekend I'm going to only offer cuddles or water.. No more formula! Carson isn't a big fan if water so I'm sure he won't really drink it.. But if he is thirsty at night since it's winter and the house tends to be drier that is the only thing I will allow him.. I can understand teething waking him, being hot, cold etc.. But all he wants to do is eat and now I think it's just habit.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben doesn't crawl yet either. Still hates being on his front for very long. I'm not sure he'll ever crawl! He gets so frustrated now though because he really wants to move and can't.


----------



## skeet9924

Babymaybe- sounds identical to Carson!! He even goes so far as to cry when he's on his belly instead of just rolling over..


----------



## baby_maybe

Yup, that's Ruben too. He hates it on his tummy. Do I recall correctly that Carson had some reflux? I often wonder if that's why Roo doesn't like it on his tummy, the doctor doesn't seem to think it would bother him, but I think that in some way he still can't stand anything pressing on his tummy. He is better than he used to be, but gets frustrated and upset easily when he's on his front.


----------



## skeet9924

Carson did have some reflex. I haven't given him and medication or anything in a while and he seems a lot better.. And oddly enough he sleeps on his belly ( or side) however I think with the reflux laying down bothers them period.. Carson only wants to sit up.. Even when he's on his back he grunts trying to sit up.. Lol if only he'd realize it's easier to go on his tummy and get up lol


----------



## sharnw

GL for the next routine Skeet :)
I should try that too :thumbup:

Aghhh Im still trying to get Kaylee to drink formula. She still feeds from the boob. I hope I don't sound like a bad mother... But at times I get annoyed BFding now. 
She drinks water from the bottle, diluted black current juice.. But that's it :brat:


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben is exactly the same as that skeet. He will sleep on his side or tummy, but when he's awake he only wants to be upright. I dont give roo anything for the reflux anymore either. I hope as they get bigger they start to not mind it so much on their fronts!


----------



## skeet9924

It really does slow their progress a bit.. But at least I don't have to worry about him tormenting my dogs yet :)

Sharn- it's a natural feeling.. Have you tried mixing bm and formula.. So maybe start with 1 oz formula then 3 oz breast milk and gradually increase it


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah same for us with the cats :haha:

Sharn - no experience here, but I hope she learns to like formula soon xx


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies :flower: 
Thanks skeet, I will be trying that :dance:


----------



## JenJen80

Well ladies my breast feeding days are over I was exhausted with Martha not going through the night.
Last wednesday I thought I would just try her with a bottle and she took it so kept offering it to her and believe it or not the last three nights she has slept through.
Just wondering now if my milk wasn't filling her up.

She is now commando crawling to get to stuff, she would rather be rolling around the floor than sat up.


Sharn I completely get the whole fed up with BF a bit, I have struggled really since day 1. All I can say is keep trying and also be wary of juice in bottles as not good for the teeth (if there are any).


----------



## skeet9924

jenjen- congrats on the sttn! It feels amazing doesn't it!!

I agree with the juice..I only ever give carson juice if he is constipated and thats only 1 oz with 3 oz of water.. I keep trying just plain water but he only takes a sip or 2 then throws it lol.. He's only ever had juice 2 times and that was when he was a lot younger

Carson is still not crawling but pulling himself up to a stand from sitting. His seperation anxiety is starting to peak too! He's become very clingy..even in the house he wants me to be close enough so he can reach out and touch me at all times. He's also getting easliy frusterated because he wants to get on the move so bad but can really figure it out..I'm sure he's working on something!!


----------



## sharnw

I don't give her juice anymore. I found it pointless


Kaylee has 6 teeth now! Aghhh 4 top teeth came through last night and I didn't even know! They're like finding Easter eggs on a Easter hunt haha


Skeet, I wish Kaylee wasn't crawling sometimes lol. She follows me every where and wants to come into the toilet with me :haha: 

Crawls all over the Xmas presents. Under office desk and I had to put all the cords up onto the computer table, stood up and pulled allllllll of the DVDs down out of the DVD stand. I need to lock her up now lol


----------



## skeet9924

I was telling my husband yesterday that he needs to go through his DVDs and figure out which ones he can pack up so the bottom few shelves of our book shelf are clear.. 

There is so much Carson is going to be able to get in to.. I have to really go through the house for when he moves!


----------



## AmyB1978

I just wanted to say hi... I've been stalking just not posting. Things are going well for Emily and I. I'm still home with her and just working Saturdays. She is still not crawling but is getting closer every day, she does roll everywhere and scoot herself on her back. She sits for really long periods of time but hasn't quite figured out how to get into a sitting position on her own. She loves to stand holding onto things and has pulled up once but she is still really wobbly, especially when she is tired. She loves music, dancing and even trying to sing along, it's really cute! She's saying Mama and Dada, definitely knows what Mama means and seems to know Dada. She babbles all the time and tries to repeat words. She can wave and say hi but does it very randomly. Her stranger anxiety is really bad right now, she really won't go to anyone but my husband or I! She's been doing much better with sleep, has been getting better about going down herself. We are still Breastfeeding but she is really into food now as well, we are,doing mostly finger foods and very minimal purées at this point. I'm excited for her first Christmas! Hope you all are well


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies!

getting so close to christmas! 

JenJen - wohhoo for sttn :happydance: although im sorry you had to stop bf. 

sharn - have you had any success yet hun? I Loove how much your having to chase Kaylee .. haha ethans always pestering Seth now he can get about its so funny. Wow for 6 teeth!

AmyB - hey hun! im glad your both doing so well.. i love your avatar pic! so cute :kiss: that must be so cute watching her wave and say hi! <3

hmm im with you all on the juice... BUT if seth has a fruit shoot he tends to crawl over and pinch the 2nd bottle lol. We still have no teeth at all :( Ethan follows poor Seth everywhere lol .. every time seth gets on his bounce and spin zebra ethan appears to shake it lol. it is cute sometimes though as they play together and laugh at each other.. last night seth was dancing which started ethan dancing and they both ended up in hysterics at each other.

we had a huge milestone yesterday... Ethan took 3 steps unaided!! I had stood him up in front of me and let go of his hand to see how long he could stand up for without help and he took the 3 steps to get to me!! So proud :cloud9: :cloud9: he wont do it again though lol keeps just plonking his bum on the floor or launching his arms at me lol xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and ethan loooooooooves chocolate cake.. haha he had some of seths birthday cake on wenesday 

https://i41.tinypic.com/vzydfk.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy, yes she's finally drinking from the bottle. Slowly but she's drinking :happydance: 
yes she's definitely keeping me busy now with the crawling haha.

Omg how cute is Ethan with the chocolate cake all over his face! That cake looks so delicious too!


----------



## Kte

:wave: Hi Ladies :flower: Wow so much going on, I can't wait to read up! Hope you are all well. Seems like there are so many milestones that have been hit whilst I have been away. Life had been a little hectic with the start of my new job but I am hoping to regain some control now . . . I can but hope :haha: :wacko:

Sophie has yet to crawl, she bum shuffles a little bit but isn't aware she is doing it. She is still on 2 teeth, I think more are on the way because this last week or so she will not sleep unless it's on me. Argh! I attempted to pop her in with her sister tonight but thus far it hasn't gone very well. :dohh:


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! I cannot believe its been over a month since I last posted. I swear it was like a week or two ago! Crazy how time flies chasing little one around :happydance:

*baby_bray* - congrats on #2! How exciting. Were waiting until next summer to start trying. Cant wait! But at the same time I wanted some time between the kiddos. Very tempting tho :winkwink:

*sharn* - Im still nursing Hayden too and Im SO OVER IT! But she wont take ANYTHING in a bottle since about a month ago. She used to take pumped milk but now wont take anything. So I feel so tethered! Ive decreased her feeds now and increased solids as I just needed to be able to take the afternoon off. She was always on melittle nibbler.

*AmyB* - we went through a couple weeks of Hayden REFUSING to be held by anyone but me and my DH and for 5 or so days anyone but ME. It was exhausting! She is just now starting to go to other people again. But she still very clingy when Im around. Its hard! Super sweet and makes me feel loved but at the same time mama needs a break!


Were doing well. Hayden started crawling awhile back and started pulling up to stand about a month ago. She hasnt progressed much further cause we dont give her much opportunity to practice! We have hardwood floors everywhere and havent quite baby proofed much so we limit her time roaming about. She has a big play yard that she loves to play in and pulls up to stand on. I bet if we let her roam freely for a few full days shed be walking :dohh: But we cant have that (Yet)!! :nope: We still have NO teeth and she still isnt saying anything coherent. Just babbles on and on. She LOVES TO EAT. I will have to share a video of her eating. Its very amusing. Anyway, enough about us. So excited to see everyone pop by! Post more pictures!
xx

Here's Hayden's 9 month old picture from 2 weeks ago :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







hayden9m-4170.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kte

Hiya ladies, 

Well that was once heck of a catch up! Been looking at posts since 4th Nov! I just struggle to find any time also. The house is a wreck not for want of trying, I seemed to cope more working full time, go figure! My 'new' job is good but it's swallowing up a lot of hours that I don't have, I have often been sat on the computer until 1-2am as it's the only time I can manage to get it done. Not ideal. I'm hoping to strike a better balance but as I am still new there are lots of things to get my head around.

Sophie is doing really well, she can now move around backwards on her tummy and she also does a sort of bum shuffle but it's not really as she is sat on one foot. She keeps trying to stand up, she just wants to walk and bypass crawling! She says da da a lot and makes la la sounds too. She doesn't clap but is always slapping her knees! She is very good with her hand coordination so I guess she just doesn't want to clap She only has 2 bottom teeth still, I keep singing to her 'all I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth :haha: She hates purees now and just wants big people food.

Baby_bray : Congratulations! I'm glad you are all very happy :flower:

Seth's Mummy &#8211; Happy 4th Birthday to Seth, I hope he had a lovely birthday.. How is Ethan's walking / foot?

Sharn &#8211; Check the bottle teat size, might get her drinking quicker

Oh and ladies, if your no longer breastfeeding, make sure you have a tight support bra on at night whilst your breasts are changing, helps to reduce saggage ;) 

Well best be off, time to get Chloe from pre school :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> Seth's Mummy &#8211; Happy 4th Birthday to Seth, I hope he had a lovely birthday.. How is Ethan's walking / foot?

just a quick one today.. thanks hun seth had a fantastic birthday he was spoiled rotten. Ethans walking is much much better.. in fact he spent 15 minutes walking all by himself at the weekend between his dad and I so were doing 10 mins a day walking practice! Im hoping to have a walker by new year! gonna be sooo cute. xx


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on for ages either. Struggling to find time now that there are 3 meals and 2 snacks a day to prepare and clear away plus have to keep an eye on my little monkey constantly!!!

Alfie has been crawling and cruising a while now. He is getting better with food although he is still fussy and doesn't eat much in one go. He now nurses about 4-5 times a day and wakes once or twice in the night. We were starting to make real progress with food and sleep last week and then we all caught a sick bug over the weekend and he stopped STTN and eating bigger portions! Slowly he is starting to eat again so I'm hoping we will be able to get back to how we were doing soon :)

I am back at work 2 afternoons a week now, will be back 3 afternoons in January. Alfie loves spending time with his grandma while I am there and doesn't miss bf at all while I am gone so I don't really feel any urgency to give up now - thankfully as he is still not a fan of bottles. I now plan to keep going until he is 13 months as we are going away then and it will be easier not to have to deal with cows milk while we are there.


----------



## sethsmummy

ok so please excuse the mess/lack of bra and seth without any trousers on (hes going through a wont wear trousers time) and the fact i look a mess but i wanted to share... 

View My Video

we have now managed 13 steps in a row but i didnt manage to get that on video.. hes getting more and more confident every day :cloud9:


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

Sorry I haven't posted in what seems like forever but just don't find the time to sit here and write nowadays. have been reading though.

Hope your all looking forward to our babies 1st Christmas? 

William is doing really well such a happy smily little boy. hes 10 months now crawling and getting into everything. poor lil boy is desperate to walk but hasn't got the balance to do it. Doesn't stop him getting cross about it though.
Hes currently weighing in at a whopping 23lb4! he loves his food and feeds himself all meals! will add a couple of pictures as an update for u all


----------



## sharnw

Cute baby photos ladies <3
Sethsmummy I will have to watch the video tonight on my computer xo

Here's Kaylee at her maternity Xmas party, playing with the Xmas tree ball and her dad walking her xo
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/41B54B99-88E2-41B8-AD0F-1C4CAA53A53E.jpg
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/F9AE69A1-EE05-4B6A-AD94-55CE599B7363.jpg
https://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af97/sharnw/99817DFA-B969-4145-A8DB-F38CA32FF747.jpg


----------



## sharnw

:xmas4::xmas9:It's Christmas today in Australia.
Merry Christmas to everyone and all our little babies 1st Christmas xoxox


----------



## sethsmummy

Merry Christmas Ladies and babies!! xxxx


----------



## heaveneats

Hi Ladies,
first off merry christmas and happy new year to all of you! I hope you enjoyed it with your new little ones.
I haven't posted in a while, it's been very busy for me, christmas shopping, Hubby and i have moved into our new house, and of course taking care of Emma!

I just had a question, i'm still having trouble getting her to sleep well at night. The first few nights we were in the new house she slept really REALLY well, she would go down at around 9 PM and sleep until 4am, have her bottle then back to sleep till 8:30-9 AM, that lasted about 3 days then it was back to waking up at 12, at 2, at 3 at 5, at 7, and at 9. Nothing changed so i'm not sure what happened but i'm back to being exhausted, last night it as a bit better since i ignored the 'i'm awake and lonely come get me' cry, and she managed to get her self back to sleep a few times, and this morning at 8:30 she was asleep all smushed int the corner of her crib because she had woken up and obviously moved. Question is, should i continue to ignore the cries for a bit until its the screaming cry that means shes hungry?


----------



## rose.

Heaven I am experiencing the exact same thing. I am getting to the point where I have physically had enough of being exhausted so we are planning on trying something the health visitor suggested on Friday. We are going to try to night wean. When Alfie cries DH will go in with a beaker of water, offer it to Alfie, then put him straight in the cot. We will then have to leave him to cry. I hate the idea and at first said no way but things seem to be getting worse. He is having plenty of food and water during the day and still has 4 milk feeds in the day so he doesn't need the milk at night it is just for comfort. The other night he woke at 12 and wouldn't go back down no matter what I tried - feeding, nappy change , calpol, cuddles in our bed, rocking... In the end DH had to put him in his cot and leave him there at 2 and within 5 mins of crying he had fallen asleep! So I am now confident that he can put himself to sleep, he just doesn want to. 

Will let you know if it works - apparently it takes 3 nights zzzz


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck with the night training girls, it will be tough at first but worth it in the long run. Ruben isn't a consistent night waker, but I've always done it where I've checked him, made sure there's nothing obviously wrong and then put him straight back to bed, 9 times out of 10 he's asleep again within 10 minutes. Sometimes it takes a bit longer, but I know he's not hungry as he's slept through for while now, so I leave him to settle himself. On the odd occasion that doesn't work I have to stand by his cot until he calms down, but again that doesn't take too long normally.


----------



## sethsmummy

Ethan wakes every night now too either once or twice... but I wont do cio.. I give him his dummy and lay him back down but if he gets back up I will feed him. Same for seth if he wakes through the night asking for milk ill get him it. Im a big believer that we have a drink through the nght if we want to so I wont withhold it from the boys. Haha rod for my own back but my bodies used to it since seth used to wait 5 4 or 5 times a night till he was 1 with him being so small I couldnt do cio as he needed al the milk he could get.

we officially have a walker now... ethan has been using walking as his main mode of transport for a few days now. Although walking in shoes is a different story lol. Hope your all getting on ok and the new year has been kind to you.

my poor sister had to stans by and watch her husband and children trapped in their farm by flood waters between christmas and new year. We didn't think the rescue teams would be able to get to them as the little boat couldnt get through but they managed to airlift them to safety thank goodneas! Xx


----------



## Kte

Sethsmummy: glad your Sis's kids & hubby are okay. Wow officially walking, determined little man! Well done! 

Happy new year all xx

Well it's been an adventurous Christmas, Sophie ended up with an ear infection which kicked in on Boxing Day, she was pretty much out of it until second jan! She still somehow learned to craw forwards on the 28th though, not sure how as she was asleep and dosed up. On meds most of the time. 

She fell and bumped her head too which meant a trip to a&e, second time in a month so now we have the hv coming to see us as its alerted the hospital and gp, makes me feel extra crappy I can tell you! 

I have a huge problem now in that she will not sleep without me next to her, or her on me. It's tricky because I won't co sleep with her whilst oh is in bed as he nearly rolled onto her in his sleep. He works shifts so has to be in bed for 7pm meaning I get the couch or kids bedroom floor until he goes to bed. She sleeps through no problem so long as I am there and she doesn't seem to be fooled by me leaving a top with my smell on with her. She just won't settle in her own bed, it's not even a cry she full on screams

Good luck everyone trying to night wean.


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy well done litte Ethan for walking :happydance: 
Kaylee is getting smart and let's go of the couch while standing. Hmmm no no lol. I have to catch her before she falls haha :) 
:hugs: for your family with the flood x

Kte my OH has is own bed because I sleep with Kaylee. He's never home anyway. He works in another state truck driving. It's just Kaylee and I, so that's mainly how we go sleep still.
Poor little Sophie, she sounds like she had a rough couple of weeks :kiss:

Kaylee found her own lite language "dooka-dooka, doy-doy"... Along with bubba dadda and mum. But she only says mum when she wants me for something lol. 
Happy new year everyone xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww kte im so sorry about having to have the hv out.. they will be lovely though i suspect. Its just a part of the procedure.. i always thought it was 3 visits to a&e before that happened but they must have changed it. hehe I cant believe she learned to crawl forwards whilst dosed up on medicine lol... :hugs: :hugs:
I wouldnt know what to do with the night situation though as iv never had that problem. lots of coffee:coffee: :coffee: shes maybe going through the attachment phase?? hopefully grow out of it soon... we can hope for you anyway!

sharnw - i bet kaylee takes up more room than your oh would lol. I know seth and ethan do if they goto sleep in my bed. iv no clue how something so small can take up so much room!

thanks for the well wishes.. they are back in their home and and luckily only lost carpets and clothes. the rest of their stuff was ok. although the house has had some damage to it which they need bils father to sort out as its his house they live in. 

Ethan is walking everywhere now.. he rarely crawls unless something he wants is right near him. its so darn funny seeing him waddle everywhere. It is a pain though as he now runs off with things lol we were baking at the weekend and he ran off with the whisk! ... he tried to steel a bit of the hoover earlier as i was using the hose but (its a dyson ball so you have to take the top bit out) and he ran off with it lol laughing at me when i asked where he thought he was going. cheeky bot! xx


----------



## sharnw

The main thing is they're ok :hugs: and glad their important papers and photos aren't damaged x
Omg yes I have 1/4 of the bed :haha:
So exciting for Ethan to walk so clever now :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah thats what iv been telling my sis. it could have been so so much worse and to be fair they got off lightly compared to some people on the region. 

hahaha 1/4 of the bed.. i dont even think i get that especially if they both fall asleep on the bed haha. i get a corner lol. then again dh is no better :haha: 

:D Thanks hun ill have to figure out how to post the video on here of his first big walk from each side of the room. going to try get him some hard soled shoes tomorrow so he can walk outside. 

We were awarded DLA for DS1 on tuesday and the backpayment hits the bank tomorrow. i need to go buy a tandem pram as seth has sensory issues so doesnt like the wind/rain on his face which is quite a problem just now but the rest i get to spoil them rotten! I cant wait. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

dont know if this will work but this video was taken 27th December so hes a lot more confident now 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152153568735329&l=5769980764607701997


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies.

God ive not been on here in months :( and i go back to work next month.

thought i'd quickly jump back in now that ive remember im on here lol..

hope everyone is keeping well. and all lo's are doing well also xxx

paige is now 9 and half months. and has 2 teeth pushing through xx
 



Attached Files:







1526825_10202672443669257_1942723996_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kte

Thanks Sethsmummy & Sharn :flower: 

I think it might be because the same incident happened twice - which yes she fell off the chair twice but under different circumstances. When I visited my sister who lives two hours away I took Sophie to a walk in clinic as she had a reaction to the amoxycilin and he shouted at me at first, I was close to tears. He wanted to know why I didn't take her to my own gp, after I explained I didn't live there and was visiting he soon apologised but I was so worried as I had lots of reports on her file. Thankfully my hv saw me the other week and said don't worry, we are going to chat about it at Sophie's 8 month review tomorrow. She said she remembered who I was and knew instantly it was all ott. I'm just so relieved I have a good hv! 

Sophie had got over her ear infection but it has come back, I took her back to the docs on Thursday. My oh used to suffer badly as a kid with them, I really hope she hasn't inherited his ears, she does resemble him an awful lot though bless her, same dimples and blue eyes, chloe is more like me. I think I got a weeks decent sleep lol better than nothing! 

Sethsmummy - good news about the money, which tandem have you got? I tried to watch the vid but couldn't.

Sharn: cute babblings! Sophie just grunts and crawls to me when she wants me, I have a special grunt at least lol. My oh drives too but locally, he starts at 2am. It has its pros and cons. I like to sprawl out when he leaves for work - mind you my two take over 98% of the bed too!


----------



## Kte

Well her '8 month' check went fine, she is doing really well for her age (9.5 months). Her height has shot up the percentile curves which doesn't surprise me, another tallie in the family!


----------



## sethsmummy

Kte said:


> Well her '8 month' check went fine, she is doing really well for her age (9.5 months). Her height has shot up the percentile curves which doesn't surprise me, another tallie in the family!

aww im glad it all went ok hun! I cant believe that doctor though.. imagine shouting at someone before knowing anything first! poor bubbs with the ear infections though.. seth was like that when he was litle. 

i didnt end up with a tandem.. we just got another normal. i didnt want to buy one without trying seth in one first but the only shop locally that sold them wanted over £600 for the style i wanted and didnt let you try them first. i did get a buggy board though but with the pram we got it needs to stick out too far and my poor arms arent long enough to reach lol! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh almost forgot to ask. 

anyone elses baby headbutt things? Im starting to worry as this is how seth started out. ethan will just randomly start headbutting the floor or his cot :( x


----------



## sethsmummy

hope your all ok ladies. 

had ethan weighed yesterday and the lil chunk is 18lb 11oz.. just under the 25th centile x


----------



## AmyB1978

I know I haven't been on here in forever, I do stalk, just rarely post!

I just had to share, Emily is One today!! How on earth has it been a year?!?
She's crawling, pulling up, starting to try to cruise/stand on her own, eating mainly solids and few purées, still Breastfeeding, plays a mean game of patty-cake, waves hi and bye bye (mainly bye bye), knows a few words and tries to repeat things, and is still very attached to her parents and wary of any other adult (she does seem to like kids/babies.) I'm so proud of her and so in love with this incredible being that we created. Being a Mama, for this first year, has been simultaneously, the most difficult and rewarding thing ever!


----------



## sethsmummy

AmyB1978 said:


> I know I haven't been on here in forever, I do stalk, just rarely post!
> 
> I just had to share, Emily is One today!! How on earth has it been a year?!?
> She's crawling, pulling up, starting to try to cruise/stand on her own, eating mainly solids and few purées, still Breastfeeding, plays a mean game of patty-cake, waves hi and bye bye (mainly bye bye), knows a few words and tries to repeat things, and is still very attached to her parents and wary of any other adult (she does seem to like kids/babies.) I'm so proud of her and so in love with this incredible being that we created. Being a Mama, for this first year, has been simultaneously, the most difficult and rewarding thing ever!

awwww sorry its late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMILY!! wow shes so clever <3 must be so cute seeing her wabe and play pat-a-cake. <3 xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ladies how are you all doing? its very quiet here these days lol

ethan had his first big accident on Monday :( He burned both of his hands on a hot radiator! i crapped myself.. got his hands under cold water and they started to blister straight away. rushed him to the doctors to get him all sorted. I felt like the worst mummy ever. Thankfully they are healing nicely. iv been changing his bandaged of a night time and a nurse does it during the day. Im hoping their going to give me some supplies today for over the weekend but also need to top up my first aid kit again. 
on better news he can now wave bye bye and knows what "ta" means and if you say if he will bring you whatever hes got... although he does expect it back lol.. he LOVES to play the talking tom app on my iphone. Cant believe he is going to be one soon. weve got his 1 year check on his birthday tooo.. not looking forward to that.. getting told a load of rubbish and moaned at to get rid of his dummy. 

hope your all ok xx


----------



## sharnw

Omg poor little Ethan :( :( that sounds really painful! What a strong little trooper!! That's really good that his hands are healing :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

sharnw said:


> Omg poor little Ethan :( :( that sounds really painful! What a strong little trooper!! That's really good that his hands are healing :hugs:

thanks hun he really is a little trooper. theyre looking good now, both blisters have come right off and his hands have all dried up so it can heal properly now. His little face was a picture on Friday night when he had his first bath since doing it lol he kept splashing then looking at his hands lol Funnily enough though.. now they are heaing... they are his most ticklish spot :dohh: Every time i put the savlon cream on he is creased with laughter :haha: 

how is everyone else getting on? do we have lots of little walkers and talkers? ethan had his first big walk out the other week when we all went to the park. x


----------



## sharnw

Really glad its all healed up :flower:
Wow how exciting for Ethan having his big walk! I bet he was all tuckered out when you got home :) 

Kaylee took 1 step and fell down lol. Wont be long for walking for her.

So a couple of little bubbas have turned 1 already! All our bubbas are turning 1 now!
Wow I remember like it was yesterday when I got my positive pg test and introducing myself to everyone on our March thread <3


----------



## baby_bray

Abby took her first steps last week!! She's been cruising for well over a month, so we knew it was coming any moment! She's taken a step here and then for a couple weeks and we've just been waiting for her to take off! Well it's happened!
And last week I hit 20wks with Baby #2 <3 I've got my anatomy scan next week, but we paid for a gender scan a month ago and we're looking at another GIRL! Go team pink! <3


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Ladies,

Well I haven't posted on this thread or read it for a long, long time. Life with a baby just got in the way. I'm now back at work so able to post more! I will hopefully be able to read back as well.

Beth turned one yesterday! I can't believe the babies are either one or turning one very soon! Where has the year gone?

We didn't have a party (we were at a party the day before with the same mummy and baby friends that I would have invited). My parents are away so next weekend we will have lunch and a cake.

Beth had a great day playing with her new toys. Beth was given a dress from a friend last year and she gets married in May. I hadn't tried the dress on Beth as I knew it would be too big. We wanted to see if it fit her now and if it would last until early May. Here is a photo of my gorgeous girl on her birthday:
 



Attached Files:







Beth at One.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi girls, gosh it's been ages since I posted on here. So exciting that all the babies are turning 1 :)

Ruben was one last Friday, he's such a big boy. Will post pictures when I get them uploaded :)


----------



## Kte

Another who takes forever to post! What are we like, still it's nice we actually do keep bobbing back when we can :flower:

AmyB: Belated Happy 1st Birthday to Emily! :cake:

Lou: Happy 1st Birthday to Beth! :cake:

baby_maybe: Happy 1st Birthday to Ruben! :cake:

baby_bray: Congratulations on being team pink again :flower:

Well done to all the walking babies! Sophie isn't there yet but she did a solo stand for about 5 seconds the other day :) She is quick enough without walking :haha: She only just turned 11 months the other day, freaked me out she is almost 1 already - seriously where has the time gone?!?! :haha:

Hope all the littlies that have their 1st birthdays coming up have a lovely time :flower: :cake:


----------



## Kte

sethsmummy said:


> ladies how are you all doing? its very quiet here these days lol
> 
> ethan had his first big accident on Monday :( He burned both of his hands on a hot radiator! i crapped myself.. got his hands under cold water and they started to blister straight away. rushed him to the doctors to get him all sorted. I felt like the worst mummy ever. Thankfully they are healing nicely. iv been changing his bandaged of a night time and a nurse does it during the day. Im hoping their going to give me some supplies today for over the weekend but also need to top up my first aid kit again.
> on better news he can now wave bye bye and knows what "ta" means and if you say if he will bring you whatever hes got... although he does expect it back lol.. he LOVES to play the talking tom app on my iphone. Cant believe he is going to be one soon. weve got his 1 year check on his birthday tooo.. not looking forward to that.. getting told a load of rubbish and moaned at to get rid of his dummy.
> 
> hope your all ok xx

Oh no! I hope everything is okay now xx :flower: :hugs: 

Uh I HATE the obsession with getting rid of dummies! I have it with Sophie all the time, every time the HV comes they say wean her off it! No I won't! Chloe had one until she was 2.5 - and she never had it all the time when she got older, just at nap times. She just gave it up herself too! Sophie is a baby and if she wan't her dummy then she can have it! I had a neighbour pull out Sophies dummy today, I had her in the pram ready to collect Chloe from pre-school and Sophie was due her nap. He went to pull it out and I said don't she is tired, she wants a nap but he just went ahead and pulled it out. Not surprisingly she cried. Why do people feel the need? :dohh: Just ignore them :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks kte. Ruben has a dummy, mainly only naps and nighttime now but if he wants it in the day I let him have it. Tbh the girls all sucked their thumbs and the two middle ones still do (at 9 & 6!), I can't take them away so I'm convinced Ruben will have given up his dummy long before they give up sucking their thumbs at night!

Ruben is no where near walking! He's never crawled only bum shuffled but he's really fast! He's just started to show an interest in standing up but has only done it a handful of times up til now. He can say quite a few words and understands a lot of what is said to him.

Pictures as promised :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/Facebook/Ruben/1545976_10201394571205526_695242257_n.jpg
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/Facebook/Ruben/71488_10201524526574329_24307034_n.jpg
https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/Facebook/Ruben/1554459_10201394550405006_1768017112_n.jpg


----------



## sharnw

Happy birthday to little bubbas who have had their big 1st birthdays :cake: :cake:

Baby bray omg congrats for team pink :) :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy birthday to all of,your beautiful march babies!

Emily is cruising and crawling and so wanting to walk but not quite there yet. She loves animals and music. She's understanding so much, repeating things, and says several words, though most of them inconsistently.


----------



## AmyB1978

Ps, how big is everyone's baby? Emily was 17lb 12oz and 28inches at her 1 year check.


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben was 20lb exactly on 13th November, but haven't had him weighed since. I'm guessing he's probably about 22lbs ish now :)


----------



## sharnw

Kaylee is a very long baby she's 29 inches

She weighs 23lbs. Still has a couple more weeks until her birthday x


----------



## Lou1234

Beth is a slim baby (still in 9-12m clothes, sometimes 6-9 with some tops!). I got her weighed yesterday and she is 17lb 15oz.


----------



## sethsmummy

yey more HAPPY BIRTHDAYS to all that have had a birthday :party:

baby_bray congrats on team pink hun <3

ethans hands are all healed now thank you :D only a little redness left. 

Ethan turned 1 yesterday :D and also had his 1 year check yesterday too.. hes 19lb 15oz and 73cm. he is a clever cookie and averaged around 1 and a half years old on his development chart. 

Ruben is gorgoue baby_maybe i especially love that first picture! 

I will get some new pics of ethan up tomorrow once iv got photos off my camera. I hope everyone is keeping well xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy birthday to Ethan for yesterday. Is that him on your avatar? He looks like a little sweetie :) Ruben is so mischievous now, he's figured out how to do loads of naugh things in the past couple of day :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Happy birthday for yesterday Ethan :cake:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks sharn and baby_maybe... hehe yes thats ethan. haha looks like butter wouldnt melt but hes a little menace! he has a temper on him to rival a bull and he gets into everything! add in that he can now climb and nothing is safe lol 

picture overload as promised :haha:

https://i61.tinypic.com/e1aywm.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2dtdcvs.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/308w136.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/jkdt7c.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/veohhu.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/212thlw.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2ljhphg.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/osy7b9.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/28hlmxd.jpg

heres what his poor hands looked like 2 days after he burned them

https://i58.tinypic.com/28slngl.jpg

https://i62.tinypic.com/282i9uh.jpg

and this was his bday cake

https://i59.tinypic.com/2rpwjyf.jpg

sorry for so many photos but i just love showing my gorgeous little moneys :cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

They're both gorgeous hun and I absolutely love the cake :)


----------



## sharnw

Sethsmummy thats so cute they are just little buddy's :) :) :)
OMG brave man! That looks really painful! Such a relief his hand is healed up x
Love his cake!


----------



## iprettii

Hi ladies!!!


It's been way too long on my part. Just dealing with life.

But happy birthday to all of our March babies.. My daughter turned ONE March 5th..


I hope you all are doing well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3287.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday march babies! My Allison had cochlear implant surgery on Thursday and turned one on Friday. Also I am pregnant again...anyone else??


----------



## sharnw

Happy birthday more march babies :) :) <3
Mrs AJ what's that surgery? Hope it's not serious x
Congrats for having another little bun in the oven :)
I'm ttc again x when Are you due?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Allison was born deaf, so the surgery is so she can use cochlear implants to hear. xx

I am due end of Oct/early Nov. I have a dating scan next week. So my first two are 15 mos apart and then 19 mos to this next one yikes!


----------



## sportysgirl

Mrs. AJ said:


> Allison was born deaf, so the surgery is so she can use cochlear implants to hear. xx
> 
> I am due end of Oct/early Nov. I have a dating scan next week. So my first two are 15 mos apart and then 19 mos to this next one yikes!

Glad the surgery went ok. Poppy is one on Wednesday! 

I am also pregnant again and due beginning of November! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations on all the new pregnancies girls :)

Mrs aj - hope Allison is ok following her surgery :hugs:

Me and DH have decided now that 4 babies is definitely enoug for us so we won't be ttc again. Although it makes me sad knowing I'll never be pg again, with the addition of Roo last year I do feel we're complete as a family :)


----------



## sethsmummy

mr aj i hope Allison heals well and recovers from surgery quickly :D

Congratulations on the new pregnancies! so exciting!!

DH and I have decided to ttc #3 even though we said 2 was enough lol. I got a positive o test yesterday (the first since implant came out in november) so i have my fingers crossed for 2 weeks! xx


----------



## sharnw

Sportysgirl Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Allison handled surgery like an absolute champ and had her CI activation today. And I've got my first scan tomorrow. Busy week!


----------



## sharnw

Great News Mrs.Aj :hugs:
Have fun at your scan tomorrow GL :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Mrs. AJ said:


> Allison handled surgery like an absolute champ and had her CI activation today. And I've got my first scan tomorrow. Busy week!

is it tomorrow yet? wish iwas more in tune with the time differences lol. Good luck if it is hun :D

ooo i bet it was magical for her getting it turned on :D :cloud9:


----------



## sharnw

Kaylee's birthday today :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Happy 1st birthday kaylee :)


----------



## sethsmummy

sharnw said:


> Kaylee's birthday today :happydance:

happy birthday Kaylee <3 :cake:


----------



## sharnw

Thank you ladies!! 
Sethsmummy your ttc again? Are you on any ttc threads I can bump into you on? :)


----------



## sethsmummy

sharnw said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> Sethsmummy your ttc again? Are you on any ttc threads I can bump into you on? :)

I am on this one just now
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...po-any-tww-buddies-out-there-commiserate.html

:) I cant believe we are ttc #3 haha its all going to be kept hush hush this time so people think it was umplanned as i know i wont get a good reaction about it! I started a journal too :)


----------



## sharnw

Cool! I'l be following your thread :) :) :)
I hope you have baby3 in the making as we speak :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

sharnw said:


> Cool! I'l be following your thread :) :) :)
> I hope you have baby3 in the making as we speak :happydance:

Thanks hun :D Sending you lots of :dust: too :D Im hoping so too lol.. day 4 of my temp being up :D xx


----------



## baby_bray

Mrs. AJ- hope Allison's CI activation appt went well! It's amazing how far medicine has come.

sharnw- Congrats to Kaylee!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kte

Hey ladies, I thought the thread had gone quiet! I haven't been getting notifications!! Sorry! Will be back tracking soon!


----------



## rose.

Hey girls! Sorry I have been away for such a long time. I went back to work part time in December so I haven't really had any free time since!! Alfie is now 1, he is so much better at eating now and is only nursing once or twice a day. He also goes down for his naps and down to bed without any feeding rocking etc and has been sleeping through for about a month now :) I am so happy!! He is also walking - almost well enough to walk outside :)

Congratulations to all those who are pregnant again, how exciting!! We won't be TTC any time soon although I do miss the excitement of it. We plan to move this summer and then I want to progress a bit more at work before we start thinking about adding more babies!

Mrs AJ I am so glad the surgery went well


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!!!
Happy birthday to all of the beautiful March babies! I've been very busy raising my little monkey. She's 13 months now and I love being a mommy! She's walking and starting to talk a little and it's all just so much fun.

Congratulations to all the pregnancies!!! We won't start trying til the fall. I'm still nursing Hayden twice a day so my cycles haven't returned yet....

I hope to come back and share some pics soon :)

xoxo to all!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies how is everyone?? ITs been very quiet on here!

never even though to share it on this thread but dh and I got our :bfp: due roughly January 20th :dance:


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations Seths!!!! How awesome. I cannot wait to be in your shoes :happydance: Exciting news!

We are still well...Hayden is now 15 months. Crazy!
Here are a few pics...

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/BnB%20Pics/AB5AED83-C6BF-4501-937F-5EC78BE48D89_zpso4sk6n2y.jpg
Two lil half Asian cuties :)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/BnB%20Pics/C10B888B-E9D8-4CDA-A9D8-D99E765AACC0_zpscn9dqiu5.jpg
Tired after traveling home from Cali

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/BnB%20Pics/4044F247-D40E-4370-89AE-21DBF45ADDE3_zpsony8c8y9.jpg
Easter egg hunt!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/BnB%20Pics/93CC11FA-56E1-4589-94E6-D6B87AD3833F_zpss0wklj96.jpg
Mama making me look silly :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun.

omg how cute is Hayden <3 <3 

where was the easter egg hunt done hun? that house in the background is amazing! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i61.tinypic.com/98src7.jpg
I dont need your help anymore mum

https://i61.tinypic.com/2mzjtj6.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/14lj1y0.jpg
eating easter bunnies is too much like hard work... he did actually fall asleep with his face in the bunny mid bite lol 

https://i58.tinypic.com/1z2hx8l.jpg
:cloud9:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congratulations sethsmummy :) so exciting! I wish I was in the market for more babies, but a) we already have 4 and b) I don think there's anyway I can convince DH to impregnate me again :haha:

Mrs c - Hayden is so darn cute :)

Ruben is walking really well now, even though I was sure he'd be a late walker as he was with everything else, but he proved me wrong! Here's a couple of recent pics :)

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/748f794ce1ca732c819e0f4c9e7a0be0.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/29eb36873142d4dbadd1bded92448e93.jpg

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/hayleymes/d111f6c21f2f721e96e6435aee8bc50c.jpg


----------



## baby_bray

oh-mi-gosh *MrsChezek*! Hayden has grown into such a beautiful little girl! Her eyes are just to die to for...are they more blue or gray? Either way...drop dead gorgeous!

Happy to see another March '13 Mommy expecting *sethsmummy*!

Abby just turned 14 months and she's growing like a weed! She says words here and there. Some of the words I would have thought to be bizarre "no-way-she-just-said-that" words....like "socks" (which she will repeat over and over and over....and also applies to ALL shoes....which get brought to the closest person to be put on...even if she's already wearing some), "bubbles", and then there "hi" & "bye-bye", "dad/dada", "pup-pup" instead of puppy and "night-night" when we lay her down.

She is such a daddy's girl! It's almost unfair! I think in her mind "mom is just always around" so she doesn't pay me much mind. My hubby can just pop in from outside to just grab a drink and she's practically trying to excitedly climb him! Then, when he goes back out she acts like her heart has been ripped out of her chest!

Here she was at Easter, the little ragga-muffin!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/1461312_10152159189089818_1206068915032875404_n_zps4916c2c0.jpg

She just loves books! One of the cutest things she does is grab one and curl up and "read" to the dog....we are so lucky to have such a sweet gentle giant <3 Our airedale, Max <3
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/10258193_10152180136954818_5846936329582084267_n_zps8f1d9f48.jpg

More reading....always got her nose in a book, a girl after my own heart.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/901466_10152174124289818_3370971368206971447_o_zps46d82bfa.jpg


----------



## MrsChezek

sethsmummy said:


> thanks hun.
> 
> omg how cute is Hayden <3 <3
> 
> where was the easter egg hunt done hun? that house in the background is amazing! xx

Thanks! :kiss:
That is actually our house :blush: It's a 300 year old farmhouse!


----------



## MrsChezek

LOVING ALL THE PICS! Such cuties were born last march (or feb as in my case :haha:)

Hayden's eyes are a mixture of blueish gray and brown with a couple dabs of green. They're really cool :happy dance: I'll try to find a pic I took with my big camera that shows them more...these are all just recent iPhone pics.

I miss this thread...and all of you ladies...happy to hear from at least some of you! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

I love all the photos of the babies :cloud9: <3


----------



## baby_maybe

Yeah feb (just!) for us too :) and love, love, love you house mrs c, am so jealous. Over here to get any kind of decent size house with a reasonable amount of garden/land just costs a fortune. You seem to get much more space per house over there!

Aww kaylee is adorable :)


----------



## sethsmummy

MrsChezek said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun.
> 
> omg how cute is Hayden <3 <3
> 
> where was the easter egg hunt done hun? that house in the background is amazing! xx
> 
> Thanks! :kiss:
> That is actually our house :blush: It's a 300 year old farmhouse!Click to expand...

oh my gosh you lucky lady. it is simply beautiful! 

thanks baby_maybe :D aww haha well we were only ever mean to hae two ;) its dh who decided he wanted to try again for a girl :haha: it going to be another boy.. i just know it. Ruben is such a cutie!

I think our babies are the cutest girls! we all did well :D 

bray!! I love your dog! <3 must be so nice to see the two of them sit together.. its so cute. 

haha Sharn.. kaylee does not look impressed with dinner lol. If i tried to give ethan anything like tht hed just screw his face up.. he has to have "adult" meals.. even when he was smaller he wouldnt touch baby food. he LOVES macaroni cheese now.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry bray, I missed your post yesterday. Abby is gorgeous :) Ruben does a similar thing with our cats!

Sethsmummy - Ruben's favourite is macaroni cheese too! He would eat baby food, but has always much preferred adult meals. He eats all sorts now, curry, pasta (with any sauce), shepherds pie, pizza, sausages, chilli (probably second favourite behind the mac and cheese!). Also we were convinced we'd have another girl, but got lucky this time round. DH is so mega happy to finally have a boy to do boy 'stuff' with and even though he's only just one he already gets taken to the garage to learn about cars and tools :haha:

We obviously all make super cute babies, I can't wait to see what the next arrivals look like :)


----------



## baby_bray

All adorable babies!! Love seeing pics and updates from our March group <3

*MrsChezek*- I remember your house from some of your older pics. Didn't you move while you were preggo? Or just after Hayden was born? There was one pic of you holding her in a wrap and the blossoms and blooms were just so picturesque!

*sharnw*- Kaylee has gotten so biiiig! What a gorgeous girl!

*sethsmummy*- we definitely lucked out with our dog...he is the sweetest most gentle boy. He's mostly just really tolerant. He's really not interested in Abby, he doesn't search her out, but she can literally just crawl over him and he just lays there. He LOVES meal time though! When Abby's done eating she starts to drop pieces of her food over the edge, or straight out just feeds them to him. <3

*baby_maybe*- It's so cute looking at the difference in your profile pic and Ruben now. His hair has lightened up so much! Are your other children pretty blonde? Those dangling flowers on your porch are BEAUTIFUL! Are they wisteria?


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry bray, I missed your post yesterday. Abby is gorgeous :) Ruben does a similar thing with our cats!
> 
> Sethsmummy - Ruben's favourite is macaroni cheese too! He would eat baby food, but has always much preferred adult meals. He eats all sorts now, curry, pasta (with any sauce), shepherds pie, pizza, sausages, chilli (probably second favourite behind the mac and cheese!). Also we were convinced we'd have another girl, but got lucky this time round. DH is so mega happy to finally have a boy to do boy 'stuff' with and even though he's only just one he already gets taken to the garage to learn about cars and tools :haha:
> 
> We obviously all make super cute babies, I can't wait to see what the next arrivals look like :)

I bet theyre all going to be just as cute :D 

awww well i do have super morning sickness and heartburn this time which iv never had with the boys so there is hope :haha: oo ethans never had anything spicey.. he does try anything though as long as he can get it himself (hes going off being fed!) . he LOVES dipping and has a mad obsession with Garlic Mayonnaise.. i mean like he doesnt want the food to dip... he just wants the mayo haha. 
aww thats super cute that your dh is taking him in the garage already.. seth and ethan love "fixing" things lol. 



baby_bray said:


> All adorable babies!! Love seeing pics and updates from our March group <3
> 
> *MrsChezek*- I remember your house from some of your older pics. Didn't you move while you were preggo? Or just after Hayden was born? There was one pic of you holding her in a wrap and the blossoms and blooms were just so picturesque!
> 
> *sharnw*- Kaylee has gotten so biiiig! What a gorgeous girl!
> 
> *sethsmummy*- we definitely lucked out with our dog...he is the sweetest most gentle boy. He's mostly just really tolerant. He's really not interested in Abby, he doesn't search her out, but she can literally just crawl over him and he just lays there. He LOVES meal time though! When Abby's done eating she starts to drop pieces of her food over the edge, or straight out just feeds them to him. <3
> 
> *baby_maybe*- It's so cute looking at the difference in your profile pic and Ruben now. His hair has lightened up so much! Are your other children pretty blonde? Those dangling flowers on your porch are BEAUTIFUL! Are they wisteria?

hahahahaha shes a best friend in the making there lol. Ethan did the same when we doggysat a puppy a few weeks back. 

hows everyones day? ethans super proud of himself he has learned to do a "fist pump" lol. :rofl: its too cute for words watching him and seth do it together.


----------



## baby_maybe

Bray - Yep they are wisteria, it grows up and along part of the fence in our garden. Sadly it's already started dying back, they only flower really briefly :( Can't wait until its out again next year. He is very blonde compared to when he was born. My oldest girl was born dark and stayed dark, my middle girl was born dark and went blonde by the time she was 18 months and my littlest girl was born red and went dark blonde soon after. My mum was convinced we'd have a dark haired boy, but it wasn't to be, although my DH was that blonde until he was about 6 and has been very dark ever since, so maybe Ruben will be the same :)

Sethsmummy - Ruben is still really happy with himself about walking, he toddles around grinning like the cheshire cat! He's learning lots of new words all the time now, quite often copies his big sisters!


----------



## Kte

:wave: Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. :flower: xx


----------



## sharnw

Kte :hi: <3
I'm well. Hope everyone else is well too <3


----------



## Kte

Glad you are well too x :)

I have a cheeky monkey on my hands, she is sooooo much more into things she shouldn't be compared to her big sister! Love her so much though :D


----------



## sharnw

Is she more cheeky than Chloe when she was Sophies age? :)

Kaylee loves to boss me around. It's getting a little difficult to keep the house nice and tidy. 
I Watched a video of her when she was tiny and helpless ( no crawling/walking) and I remembered how easy things were lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: I gave up trying to keep my place clean. Too much hard work :haha: 

kte - im finding the same as you! Ethan seems to be into things a lot quicker than Seth was. My little monkey can now use a slide at a park all by himself! heart in mouth moment but he screams if you try and help him... oh and he's also just learnt to say "no" :dohh:


----------



## sharnw

I managed to get it done. *sigh* I feel better now lol

I miss chatting to all the march mammas xxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

I know i miss everyone too! 

iv bumped into a few on the ttc or first tri boards though :D xx


----------



## sharnw

Omg you'r the only mamma I've seen out of this thread :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Baby Bray. Congrats on your new baby girl <3


----------



## sethsmummy

baby_bray said:


> oh-mi-gosh *MrsChezek*! Hayden has grown into such a beautiful little girl! Her eyes are just to die to for...are they more blue or gray? Either way...drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> Happy to see another March '13 Mommy expecting *sethsmummy*!
> 
> Abby just turned 14 months and she's growing like a weed! She says words here and there. Some of the words I would have thought to be bizarre "no-way-she-just-said-that" words....like "socks" (which she will repeat over and over and over....and also applies to ALL shoes....which get brought to the closest person to be put on...even if she's already wearing some), "bubbles", and then there "hi" & "bye-bye", "dad/dada", "pup-pup" instead of puppy and "night-night" when we lay her down.
> 
> She is such a daddy's girl! It's almost unfair! I think in her mind "mom is just always around" so she doesn't pay me much mind. My hubby can just pop in from outside to just grab a drink and she's practically trying to excitedly climb him! Then, when he goes back out she acts like her heart has been ripped out of her chest!
> 
> Here she was at Easter, the little ragga-muffin!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/1461312_10152159189089818_1206068915032875404_n_zps4916c2c0.jpg
> 
> She just loves books! One of the cutest things she does is grab one and curl up and "read" to the dog....we are so lucky to have such a sweet gentle giant <3 Our airedale, Max <3
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/10258193_10152180136954818_5846936329582084267_n_zps8f1d9f48.jpg
> 
> More reading....always got her nose in a book, a girl after my own heart.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v131/neyozeka/901466_10152174124289818_3370971368206971447_o_zps46d82bfa.jpg

Argh just seen your ticker too... Congratulations hun!!


----------



## heaveneats

Omg our march babies are so cute!!! Loving the pics. Here Emma being miss sunshine girl :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140711_223810.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations Baby bray! Lovely name :hug:

Nothing new to report here...Hayden is still growing like a weed, eating like a teenage boy and running around and climbing everywhere. Still not talking too much but I'm kind of glad as with how much she babbles, I can tell she'll be a long talker! :winkwink:

Thank you all for your lovely comments on my house! We are definitely blessed :)


----------



## sharnw

Heaveneats Emma is so cute :)

MrsChezek Hayden sounds like kaylee x


----------



## sethsmummy

heaven.. emma is such a little cutie! :cloud9:

MrsChezek ,, thats a bit like ethan lol. He constantly babbles away and points at us when hes telling us off :haha: 

anybody elses little ones going through a throwing phase? Ethan keeps launching everything whether hes in a mood or not. x


----------



## baby_maybe

Ruben was throwing everything a couple of months ago, but thankfully that seems to have stopped now!


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope Ethan stops soon. he almost took seths eye out the other day. por boy has a cut under his eye from it xx


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg 

thought id shre with you all... ethan trying to find "his baby" lol <3


----------



## baby_maybe

Aww that's adorable!

Ugh guys I don't know what to do with myself at the moment. I'm so unbelievably broody, which after 5 babies I wouldn't have thought I would be, but there it is! My head tells me to be logical and that we really shouldn't have any more, plus DH is pretty much against the idea, but my heart and emotions are all over the place. DH is booked to have a vasectomy soon and he said if I feel strongly about it he won't have it, but that doesn't mean that we'll try again, just that he won't make the decision permanent. I feel so incredibly sad every time I even think about not having any more babies, but financially and from a space point of view it doesn't make a lot of sense to add to our brood.

Ugh maybe I just need to get over myself and move on? Somedays I wake up thinking I can, but inevitably by the end of the day it's all I can think about.


----------



## sharnw

That's so cute SM :)

Baby maybe, sorry your going through all these emotions :( 

That's a very big decision to make. That's something you wont get back. (I don't know anything about those procedures, if they are reversible or not, but It would be sad that it had been done and you cant turn back the clock x


----------



## sethsmummy

I think in our heart of hearts were always going to be a bit heart broken when we realise we wont have any more babies. Especially when your broody. Wht your feeling is 100% natural hun. To be honest id tell dh not to do it.. and then who knows in the future if your situation changes you could have another.. or when the children are a lot older you could have another? :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Tbh I think he'll end up cancelling, but I don't think it will lead to any more children. I think unless we both decide to get pregnant again this year it won't happen at all. I'm applying for university in September, with a view to the course starting in feb 2016, so having a baby who is very young when I want to start would make doing the course very difficult. It's a 3 year course so I wouldn't want to take time off in the middle and I'll be almost 40 by the time I graduate, so definitely won't be wanting to be pregnant then.

I think I need to just make a decision and not ponder on it anymore, I just wish I was the kind of person who was happy with being done. You know the ones who know how many children they want and stick to it.

Maybe it is time for me to move on from the aby years and concentrate on the next chapter.

Thanks for listening girls, I really needed to get that out :)


----------



## baby_bray

Aw! Thank you everyone!! Lizzie is thankfully just as sweet and easy going as her big sister! BFing the second time around has been LOADS smoother! <3 Loving life here with my girls


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!
How is everyone doing?? I'm back on here as we've officially started TTC#2. I'm excited and nervous and most surprisingly confused - I so don't remember all the temping and OPK stuff!!!! It's like learning it all over again :dohh:

Hayden is doing great! Can't believe we're already past the 18m mark. Time is flying! We start dance lessons tomorrow and I'm sooooooo excited! Here's a pic I took today as she was trying on her outfit.

Hope you're all enjoying the start of fall :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsChezek

Congratulations Sharn on expecting #2! Just saw your ticker :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Wow Hayden is so cute! She has sooo much hair :) looks cute in her little pink dancing dress :)

Thanks MrsC :) I'm at the cautious stage. I have a scan today and hoping there's a heart beat x


----------



## sethsmummy

Argh baby maybe I thought I'd replied to your comment. Sorry to leave you so long! Have you come to a decision about another baby Hun? I hope you got were accepted for uni Hun :hugs:

Baby Bray I'm glad everything is going well :D 

MarC Hayden is so darn cute in her little dress! I can't believe how quick they are all growing up. Good luck with ttc number two Hun I hope it doesn't take long for you :hugs:

Woo Sharn I'm glad your scan went well Hun :) xxx


----------



## baby_bray

oh-mi-gosh, MrsChezek, that pic is soooo precious! Hayden looks so "grown-up"!

Here's a recent pic of Abby. It's probably only the second or third time she's let me put her hair up...and it never stays up for long.
The other pic of her and Lizzie is from a couple weeks ago. My aunt bought Abby a blanket and embroidered her name before she was born. She got in touch with me and we found a blanket on Etsy that was the opposite color scheme for Elizabeth and she ordered it and did the same for her. Love 'em!

In the meantime, things are buuuusy around my house. Since I got out of the military in Jan, I had applied to a civilian job doing the same job. The person leaving left in December. I knew it'd take a while to move into her position, but I thought I would have been working before I had Lizzie. I was loving the break as a SAHM but still!....Soooo hubby and I talked and I'm using my benefits and enrolled in school full time last month. So I'm taking night classes Mon-Thurs and I have a Fri afternoon class AND an online class.
 



Attached Files:







06FF36EF-6EA7-44DB-BCBE-ABD0DF5FB256_zpse1w5j6pw.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









8DCC4AA7-C424-4996-93A4-EE0ED440AC20_zpslrasqaxj.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heaveneats

yay sharn please update us when you go for your scan :)

Emma just turned 18months 2 days ago, i had a bit of a cry, i feel like it's all going by too fast, i so badly want to be pregnant again so she can have a baby sister or brother:( third month TTC so i'm sucking in all the positive energy i can get.


Hayden is so cute!! Emma will not let me put anything in her hair, she rips it out as soon as she can. She has some major attitude and Hutspa! She also started hitting though, not so nice we try and pretend cry but she just smiles, not sure what else to try


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks sethsmummy. The decision ended up being made for me, as a couple of days after I posted here I got a call from the uni I was on the reserve list at offering me a place :)

So, no more babies, hard work for the next 3 years and DH is still going for his vasectomy in November. I'm ok with it now, I think I was just mourning the no more babies thing, although realistically for us it was never really an option to have more than 4!

I'll just have to live through you girls having your second and third babies, so exciting :)


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun congratulations for getting accepted to uni!! :hugs: thats fantastic. ooo yes you can definitely live through us!! x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thank you, I'm very excited about starting. I wish it was a sept start, but I have to wait until feb. I'll be spending time reading up and on here in the meantime :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the new babies/new bumps! I had a surprise loss in March around the Same time Allison had her surgery and was then hospitalized for staph (don't know if I posted that in here). We are ok with it now though and Dhaka is planning on the big V soon too.


----------



## sharnw

Mrs Aj sorry about your loss x
What happened to little Allison? Why did she need surgery? :flower: 
Hope she is well and thriving now :)


----------



## sethsmummy

aww so sorry for your loss Mrs AJ :hugs: So sorry also to hear Allison was poorly! I hope she has made a good recovery hun? 



how is everyone doing? I miss our little updates :D 

update from us - 

https://i62.tinypic.com/262v794.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/21oot1i.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/2ptc753.jpg

we confirmed baby is a little boy so will be called Rohan Thomas :) At the scan the tech could only see one kidney and its dilated so we are back on the 22nd for a scan with the top consultant and will get more details then. I was really panicked about it but after getting some replies on here and finding proper information im a bit less stressed :D 

Ethan has hit the terrible two's with avengence now! its constant tantrums.. although he can be as sweet as sometimes too and has started to talk.. he has quite a few words now... and the most annoying one "come on!" pmsl.. he shouts "dinner... come on ... come on...come on" when im making any meals :haha: xxx

some up to date pics attached of the boys :) cant believe how much they look like each other now.
 



Attached Files:







1901576_10152801510210329_2329728345610998769_n.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 1









10406958_10152801510480329_4590753609115925764_n.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 1









10514232_10152720720045329_6114669926256664858_o.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 2









10686612_10152801513625329_3474095031740327210_n.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 1









10696449_10152801502455329_4290496377296581325_n.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heaveneats

so cute sethsmummy, two beautiful boys and congrats on the third!

mrs AJ so sorry for your loss, i hope you and DD are well xx


----------



## sethsmummy

heaveneats said:


> so cute sethsmummy, two beautiful boys and congrats on the third!
> 
> mrs AJ so sorry for your loss, i hope you and DD are well xx

Thank you hun :D 

ooo fingers crossed for this month being your month hun :hugs: :D xxx


----------



## Kte

Sorry for your loss mrs AJ, hope Allison is okay now :flower:

Congratulations Sethsmummy :flower: 

Congratulations on Uni baby_maybe :flower: OH had a V shortly after we had Sophie, I didn't want to push my luck a third time as both births went a bit pear shaped towards the end, still I sometimes I feel a little sad knowing that is it, especially when Chloe patted my tummy the other day and asked for another baby as well :dohh: Although I know it's right, I guess we have to stop somewhere!

I'm plodding along, nothing exciting going on, just so busy - I work part-time yet I feel like I do more now than I ever did full time!


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun im sorry you feel that way but its only natural :hugs: :hugs: Does she understand that there wont be any more babies? Iv tried explaining that to my boys but i dont think they understand any of it. 


we had our specialist scan and rohan has both kidneys.. a little dilation in one but they said that shouldnt cause any problems at all :D I have GD this time :dohh: and have just had my metformin upped to 2000mg and may be put on insulin next week. xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Allison is okay, but it is an ongoing process - she had bilateral cochlear implants. So she's recovered from the surgery, but she'll be in therapy for years.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad shes recovered well from her surgery hun. Hopefully the therapy she will receive will be very beneficial to both her and you <3 xxx


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies! :hi: I feel like it's been ages since I've posted here...we are doing well as well. Started TTC#2 a couple cycles ago so hopefully I'll have a little sticky bean soon. FX!

Sorry to hear about your loss *mrs AJ *and I'm glad allison's surgery went well.

Congrats on all the preggo mamas!!! I'm so excited for all of you...cannot wait to see the pics of all the new babies.

*seths* - your boys are SO cute!!!!

I'm going to try to come by more often moving forward. It's always so much nicer to have a support group when TTC or preg! I missed all of you :hug:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeeyy welcome back MrsC :D :D 

Congratulations on TTC number 2 :D :D I hope you get a beautiful :bfp: soon. 

Thank you <3 <3 they have to be cute to make up for their tempers and attitudes :rofl: I have a fournager and a onenager (babies thinking they're teenagers). Our days just now are filled with screaming, screaming and more screaming :haha: 

I miss all you ladies too! <3 <3


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden has kicked off the terrible twos early as well...she's a feisty one too! We say her cuteness is keeping her alive!!! Joking of course :haha: She's crazy strong too so she gets into lots of trouble...

Got my +OPK today so FX this is the lucky cycle!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: yep thats what the boys are like. Ethan can be absolutely Awful! And when Ethan starts screaming.. that sets Seth off because with his sensory issues it means it really hurts his ears bless him. So then I or DH have to end up screaming to be heard over the top of the two of them :dohh: haha always exhausted by bed time. 

oooo yey for +opk hun :dust: i hope this is the lucky one xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Isn't having two TWICE the fun!? :winkwink:

I'm 3DPO today...going to test next Thursday! FX!!


----------



## sharnw

GL MrsC :dust:


----------



## heaveneats

all the best to you mrs c!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo good luck hun! :Dust: haha its about to be triple the fun soon :o :o :o I think i must be mad :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Temp still high...I'm getting nervous!!!! 3 more days until testing...fingers crossed!


----------



## sharnw

Lovely & exciting high temps MrsC :dance:


----------



## sethsmummy

omg mrsC! how good does that look!! :dust: :dust: :wohoo:


----------



## Kte

MrsC : Good luck on TTC number 2 :flower:

Sethsmummy: When she asks I explain a little, I don't really go into detail about why we can't have any more! I think it's just her age, she talks a lot about marriage and families at the moment.

Hope everything is okay with GD, glad his kidneys are looking okay :Flower:

Tantrum wise, yes Sophie is super strong willed as well! She has no problems telling me what she wants and what she doesn't want me to do. Pretty much everything the madam.


----------



## sethsmummy

Mrs c have you tested yet Hun? 

Thanks kte... I'm getting there with the GD.. Just trying to get to insulin dose right. 
Bless they are ever so curious at this age aren't they. 

Haha I think we're all ruled by our toddlers pmsl.


----------



## Kte

She bit her sister today :dohh: :roll:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh man! i hope shes ok! Thankfully weve never had to deal with biting :hugs: 

MrsC sorry to see your on a new cycle but fx for this one! xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks Seth's!
I'm really bummed but trying to focus on being thankful for what I do have this Thanksgiving week and on the fact that I won't have morning sickness for the holidays so I can focus on making them magical for Hayden.


----------



## sethsmummy

:D thats the best way to look at it hun :D always better when your not stressed out about it. Im so glad i found temping/opk/vitex as i think we'de still be trying now if it wasnt for them xx


----------



## Kte

Good luck next attempt MrsC :flower: 

Yeah thankfully it hasn't turned into a bad habbit, she is just a monkey, ate a chunk of Fimo today and chalk. I need a million eyes and hands for this kiddo, she is one scary baby!


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad its not turned into a bad habit hun! ethans like that.. you have to have eyes in the back of your head all day every day! x


----------



## MrsChezek

Hi ladies!
I figure I'd ask here as we all have toddlers around the same age. Are any of you going through a crazy clingy period with your little ones? Hayden was totally independent and though always shy, she played well with other people. Now she just wants me nearby ALL THE TIME. I have to hold her hand through almost everything! She breaks down in tears as soon as my nanny shows up as she knows it means I'll be leaving. She even cried a couple times when my husband got home as she knew it meant he was more likely to be the one to put her to sleep!!! :cry: I mean I love all her hugs and that she loves me so much but it's getting ridiculous! Anyone experiencing this? It started about a month ago at 20 months old...


----------



## sethsmummy

Sounds like separation anxiety Hun. Ethan is ok as long as Dh or I are there.. but as soon as we leave he's in bits. Tried to put him in nursery and he lasted ten minutes before his cries were too much. If one of us walks out the door he cries... if I go somewhere and shut the door, he cries. I think they all go through it to varying degrees :hugs: it's not easy to see or deal with :hugs: 

Good luck for this cycle Hun! Xx


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks Seths! Good luck in your final stretch!!!

Soooooooooo good news....

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/katzeyes/BnB%20Pics/B5B6045D-3D55-430D-BF5E-52FDD5C9539C_zpsocw40pif.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG :wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! eekk such good news and just before christmas :wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Mrs C, thats great news :)

In answer to your question about clingyness, Ruben is going through a similar thing at the moment. He goes to the childminder twice a week and has done since he was 6 months old, but at the moment he gets upset and clings to my leg when I try to leave! He's ok after I go though. Hope he doesn't get worse, I've got to leave him full time when I start uni in Feb and i won't have time to peel him off me everyday! :haha:


----------



## MrsChezek

OMG that's exactly the same as me *baby maybe*! I've had a nanny come by twice a week since she was 6/7m old and she was always fine. Now it's the end of the world! But then she's fine and has fun after I leave - I just can't be around. Which sucks cause I have so much that needs to be done around the house! :cry:


----------



## baby_maybe

I think it will pass soon Mrs C, I remember my last daughter doing it too and she was fine again after a while xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies i hope your all ok! xx


----------



## heaveneats

Doing good over here Emma will be 2 next weekend she's getting too big! And trying to potty train before new baby is becoming quite a challenge


----------



## sharnw

Doing good SM ;) 

My goodness heaven you are half way already?! :happydance:

Yay all our babies have turned/turning 2 :cloud9: growing too fast!


----------



## heaveneats

yes half way today!! oh my gosh never thought i'm 1/2 done this pregnancy!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk hun its going to be delivery time before you know it. 

cant get over how they're all two soon! Ethans two on Thursday! where has the time gone. Were not tackling potty training till the summer when were going to try tackle both seth and ethan.


----------



## MrsChezek

Hayden's second bday party was today (she turned 2 last Sunday) - where has the time gone!?!?!?! I'm 14 weeks along with #2 and I think you're right *seths*, labor and delivery will be here in no time!!! We found out yesterday it will be a boy! :happydance: So that's exciting...I was hoping to reuse all of Hayden's clothes but alas, onto new things we go! :yipee:

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well...I think of all of you often :hug:


----------



## sharnw

Ethan's bday is this week SM! Wohoo

MrsC congrats for :blue: :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo congratulations MrsC! did Hayden have a good birthday and party? 

eekk i know sharn! and iv still not got his present... we cant decide what to get!!! :dohh:


----------



## heaveneats

CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE MRS C!!!!! i am too :) i was hoping to reuse clothes but i cant put pink on a boy :(

hope your birthday was lovely too! 


Emmas party is this weekend, i think i may shed a few tears i'm not ready for her to turn two!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all. I haven't been on here for months!! Things have been busy at work and with life in general.

Congratulations to those who are pregnant or have had more children! We would like number 2 but nothing happening at the moment. I'm also starting a new job next week so that will now be on hold for a while.

I came back to have a read up about potty training. Elizabeth keeps asking to use the potty and wees in it. At weekends she has knickers on for a few hours and will use the potty. I'm not throwing my all at it at the moment as she is starting at a new nursery next week and I don't want her to regress.

Elizabeth turned 2 yesterday which seems crazy! I cannot believe that years have gone since she was born!

My little girl is a shy thing but a real chatterbox when she is comfortable. Her favourite things are singing nursery rhymes, reading and doing puzzles. I'll add a photo from my phone in a bit.


----------



## Lou1234




----------



## Lou1234

Commuting on the tube in the post above and this one is her happy with her skirt. She didn't want to take it off!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsChezek

Thanks ladies! Hayden had a BLAST at her party!!! I don't think I've ever seen her SO happy. It brought tears to my eyes...I think it was the combination of being in her currently most favorite place with everyone she knows and loves. She was giggling and laughing and hugging everyone - it was SO sweet. I'll try to share a couple of pics once I get them on my computer!


----------



## Kte

It's been a while! Congratulations to everyone who is expecting again :flower: x


----------



## sethsmummy

aahhh im glad Hayden has such a good day hun! <3 <3 

hey Kte :hi: how are the girls doing? xx


----------



## Kte

Great thanks, so lovely to see them doing things together more. Yes they have the typical rows over toys but seeing them grow together, I just love it. Sophie loves to copy her big sis as well. She's very headstrong (regardless of being 2 :haha:) and very adventurous, which ends up in chaos a lot of the time if I don't have extra eyes in the back of my head. Wouldn't change them one bit though. I've added some pic's, excuse the sunglasses one - they are in their allotment clothes!

How is everything with your boys? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1907513_10155335113670727_5859135643863930218_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









10955533_10155547454490727_8666908143512032776_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3









11110175_10155580108060727_5988729307044626937_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

:cloud9: they are absolutely gorgeous hun! :haha: I know how you feel.. Ethan is seriously stubborn and head strong too! he knows what he wants and doesnt think twice about telling us! I'm waiting for broken bones to happen since these two seem to have no fear of anything. Seths come on leaps and bounds since Ethan came along too. These two are the same as the girls.. one minute they love each other and the next they're trying to beat each other up :haha: 
Baby is doing ok.. hes poorly again so im panic central till i can get him into the gp and make sure hes not going to get really ill again xx


----------



## sethsmummy

2 photos of the boys
 



Attached Files:







10487221_10153200160340329_6776082030631254297_n (1).jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0









10998044_10153200159510329_8374762691287868825_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------

